# Wie viele Cannondale Fahrer gibt es hier im Forum und welches Modell?



## nicke (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo

wie gesagt will ich mal wissen wie viele Cannondale Fahrer es hier im Forum gibt
postet mal auch eure Bikes hier mal  

also reinhauen


----------



## DH-Ralli (24. Februar 2006)

Billigmodell, F400, ehemaliges MTB meiner Frau, verwende ich jetzt als Stadfahrrad. Kein Bild vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (24. Februar 2006)

F700SL 2006er Version
wird gerade umgebaut und gesäubert.
Foto folgt


----------



## hotzemott (24. Februar 2006)

F500, Modelljahr 2002, Gr. L, schwarz mit Holzdesign-Decals, inzwischen mit Fatty DLR und auch sonst nicht mehr ganz orginal  Sorry, gerade keine Pix!

Hotzemott


----------



## wurstendbinder (24. Februar 2006)

f500 bj 99, rot
upgegraded mit ner fatty super & vielen guten lx-teilen

original nur noch lenker (inkl. griffe, gripshifter & bremshebel), umwerfer, v-brakes & sattelstütze

ewige baustelle: magura cartridge, hs33 und endlich mal 9fach stuff sollen eigentlich schon seit 2 jahren dran (wenn ich mal die euronen zusammenkratzen kann  )

grüße


----------



## lackiem (25. Februar 2006)

Prophet 2000 c.m., Bj. 2005. Pic´s in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## jörgl (25. Februar 2006)

Cannondale Cyclocross Disc 2004, eigener Aufbau.....












Grüße Jörg


----------



## Matze. (25. Februar 2006)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale Cyclocross Disc 2004, eigener Aufbau.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einfach geil , viel zu schade um im Dreck zu wühlen.


----------



## varadero (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein CD Fifty-Fifty   zum in die Arbeit zu fahren, um die Kinderanhänger zu ziehen und für kleine Touren:





Sollte ich irgendwann noch im Lotto gewinnen möchte ich die 8-Gang Nabe gegen eine Rohloff tauschen.

Varadero


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2006)

Auhauerha, GEFÄHRLICHES THEMA... 

Mein erstes gutes MTB war ein M800 "Beast of the east" anno 1993. Starrbike, knochenharte Alu-Gabel. Einsatzgebiet siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9314

1995 war der Rahmen dann hin, auf Garantie gabs nen neuen, der aber nicht mehr groß bewegt wurde.

Vor 4 Jahren kam dann das 800er Jekyll.

Dazwischen gabs ein Sevysa (auch schon seit 1998 hin) und ein Principia MacB (darf 2x im Jahr raus, wenn das Jekyll zur Kur ist)


----------



## Deleted 54817 (26. Februar 2006)

C.N.D.E. 1997 in Us Design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorach (26. Februar 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach geil , viel zu schade um im Dreck zu wühlen.


Wozu brauchst du bei dem Rad mit den Reifen ein Cyclocross???


----------



## sorach (26. Februar 2006)

Cannondale H 400 ATB 28" Modell 2001

Versehentlich fÃ¼r â¬ 400 als nagelneuer US-Import bei Ebay ersteigert. Jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich eine HS 33 nachgerÃ¼stet.

Wenn ich mal reich bin, kaufe ich mir mein Traumrad, ein Cannondale Cyclocross XS 800 mit Rennlenker.

Wieso sind die in den USA so billig und bei uns so teuer?

GrÃ¼Ãle
Ralf


----------



## jörgl (26. Februar 2006)

sorach schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu brauchst du bei dem Rad mit den Reifen ein Cyclocross???


 
Das ist eine lange Geschichte..... am einfachsten liest Du mal das hier...... so bin ich zu dem Rad (von der Überlegung her) gekommen.....

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Februar 2006)

Servus,

Ich wollte ne wirklich gute Federgabel, der Rest vom Bike hing hald dran  
Sehr zufriedener Jekyll 800er Benutzer.
Bilder, nicht mehr aktuell, in der Galerie.


----------



## Danimal (27. Februar 2006)

Tach!

Cannondale 1FG mit Rohloff-Nabe, Tune-Parts, Syntace-Vorbau/Lenker, etc..
Bilder bei den Fotos.
Mein altes Super-V habe ich letztes Jahr nach 10 Jahren Zufriedenheit verkauft ;-)

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## chi71 (27. Februar 2006)

2002 - Super V 700 - mit ner Ebay-Headshok Super Fatty Ultra DL, Mavic 819 Tubeless, 04er XT-Kurbel
        sieht so aus: http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/02/ce/model-2VA7.html

2004 - R 600
        sieht so aus: http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/04/ce/model-4RR6D.html

2004 - F900 SL - mit XTR Schaltwerk, Hügi 240 Naben, Salsa Schnellspanner, Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze, 05er XT-Kurbel, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow, Xpedo Mountain Force Mag/SL Pedal
        sieht ungefähr so aus: http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/04/ce/model-4FS9S.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (27. Februar 2006)

HI, 
ich fahre ein SoBe Team mit Lefty carbon und TuneFrmDtHügiAmericanclassicXpedoEastonUSW Aufbau und ca 9,5 kg Gewicht
Nächste woche kommt mein Rush Team Cyceplanet FRM edition mit allem was geht in Orange und 10,3 kg
bei Bedarf gibt es auch Bilder


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. Februar 2006)

Cannondale RUSH

komplett Modifiziert nur Frame und Gabel sind Serie 
Bilder kommen ENDE MÄRZ


----------



## Speichennippel (28. Februar 2006)

CD Furio X mit Fatty Ultra
XTR Bremshebel XT V-Brakes
Hone Kurbel
Shimano Nabendynamo
Rohloff in rot mit Kettenspanner OEM2
SLR XP
Mavix 317
Shimano 540er

Komplett mit Klingel, Minipumpe, Werkzeug, Licht, Tacho, Schutzbleche und ein bisschen Dreck wiegt das ganze 14,6 Kilogramm. 

Bilder nur vom Rahmen, vom fertigen Rad gibt es noch keine, habe auch nur Fotohandy, Geld ist weg, wegen der Rohloff


----------



## Priester (28. Februar 2006)

TobiF schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> ich fahre ein SoBe Team mit Lefty carbon und TuneFrmDtHügiAmericanclassicXpedoEastonUSW Aufbau und ca 9,5 kg Gewicht
> Nächste woche kommt mein Rush Team Cyceplanet FRM edition mit allem was geht in Orange und 10,3 kg
> bei Bedarf gibt es auch Bilder



Salve TobiF,

ich melde hiermit mal Bedarf an (hoffentlich schönen) Bildern Deiner Bikes (insbesondere Deines SoBe's) an!

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Testdriver (28. Februar 2006)

F800 Modell 2005 Farbe: schwarz  
Bilder kann ich bei interesse reinstellen.


----------



## Cannonwild (28. Februar 2006)

F 600 Modell 2000 - mittlerweile fast alles ausgetauscht bis auf Vorbau, Lenker, Gabel und Sattelstütze -  

Grüße 
das Cannonwild


----------



## nicke (28. Februar 2006)

hi

wenns geht postet bitte mit bildern 
kenne ja nicht alle modelle

mfg.dominik


----------



## Cannonwild (28. Februar 2006)

...so siehts aus - im Groben - nur halt mittlerweile mit z.B XTR-Schaltwerk,
Truvativ Stylo Carbon, Mavic-Felgen mit XT-Naben, Avid TI Felgenbremse ...

halt ein bisschen aufgemotzter als in der Originalversion


----------



## 007ike (28. Februar 2006)

So sah es mal aus







inzwischen gibt es ein paar Veränderungen:
XTR DualControlhebel Scheibenbremsen Schaltwerk Umwerfer
XT Naben 
Mavic 28 Zoll Felgen mit Cross Breifung
SLR TransAm Sattel
muss unbedingt mal Foto machen, werde es dann hier wieder einstellen


----------



## Quellekatalog (28. Februar 2006)

@ jörgl, wie bist du an die Xentis Mark 1 mit Scheibenbremsennaben rangekommen? Kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas71 (28. Februar 2006)

Scalpel 900 Jg.'04
Nachgerüstet im '05 mit Lefty Speed DLR2 und DT Swiss Dämpfer


----------



## bernd_andre (28. Februar 2006)

Dann werde ich mich mal auch zu CD bekennen.
Meins ist ein Gemini 900 der ersten Stunde. Deshalb liegt es jetzt auch erstmal zerlegt am Küchenboden, da ich jetzt doch mal neue Lager einpressen muß.


----------



## Cannondale2000 (1. März 2006)

HAbe ein Cannondale F2000sl Baujahr 2005. Das schöne blaue!
Austattung: komplett XTR 
Bremsen: Hayes El Camino
Laufräder: Hope XC2 mit Mavic X717 disk
Bild folgt bin momentan auf der Arbeit!


----------



## skyline (2. März 2006)

Mhm, F600 SL von 2004, aber nur weil kein Vorjahresmodell in SoBe mehr zu bekommen war, jedenfalls nicht in meiner Größe, da nahm ich sogar den schwereren Rahmen in Kauf.

Wird aktuell so gefahren:






Sattel wurde die Tage gestrippt, müssten sauber so 9,1kg sein.

Außerdem hab ich noch ein 1994'er Rennrad von Cannondale, weiß gerade die Bezeichnung nicht auswendig, mein es war R 900, war jedenfalls damals eins unter Topmodell. Polierter Alurahmen(1400g) mit 1" Ahead Carbongabel und ner 96'er Campa Veloce. Leider kein Bild, jedenfalls kein gutes vorhanden. Gewicht 9,3kg

cheers, nils


----------



## mrpalme (3. März 2006)

Hey

Ich fahre zzt ein rotes Jekyll, denke es ist so 2001, weiß nicht genau, habe es gebraucht gekauft, hat auf jeden fall den halten hinterbau.
Zur Ausstattung:
-Super Fatty
-Fox Float R
-Coda Kurbel, Lenker und Sattel
-Syncros Carbon Sattelstütze
-Mavic 223er Laufräder mit Deore Naben und Schwalbe Black Jacks
-Sachs Gripshift
-XT Schaltwerk
-LX umwerfer

Bremsen sind zzt keine dran, an den Laufrädern sind noch Julie Discs montiert, der Plan sieht vor, dass ich irgendwann eine Louise oder HFX9 billig erwerbe


----------



## Alex de Large (3. März 2006)

Mein CD von 1990






Die"Coladose" fährt und fährt und fährt.......... 

[Habe noch ein aktuelles RR. Das zeige ich aber (noch) nicht]


----------



## sportfuchs (3. März 2006)

Ok, ich gebe es zu! Ich heiße sportfuchs und bin seit gut 10 Jahren CD-Fahrer.

Meine Sucht fing ganz unspektakulär an. Ich hatte mir von meinem hart verdienten Geld 1996 ein runtergesetztes F700 gekauft, schon mit Headshock Federgabel. Das war sozusagen meine Einstiegsdroge! 

Gesteigert hat sich dann meine Sucht 2000 mit einem SV 700, nachdem ich mich von meinem F700 getrennt habe (es brachte mir halt nicht mehr so den richtigen Kick). Anfangs war das SuperV noch mit Headshock, doch ziemlich schnell dann eine Lefty DLR der ersten Serie darangepimpt, um eine schnellere Befriedigung zu bekommen. Das gute Rädchen hat mir sehr treue Dienste geleistet, deshalb habe ich letztes Jahr noch ein wenig dran investiert in das gute Stück, damit es mich bis zum Ende meiner Tage begleitet, mein Eigentum!

Ja und dann nahm die Sucht seinen Lauf. Ich brauchte immer mehr um meine kranke Seele zu befriedigen. So landete ich schließlich bei einem Rennrädchen, einem umgebauten R1000 CAAD 4, um auch auf Asphalt meinen Gelüsten nach zu gehen.

Dann lief mir auch noch ein 2003er Jekyll 2000 über den Weg, eines der ersten "Enduro" geschimpften Lustobjekte. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, ich war wie im Wahn. Eigentlich wollte ich mich vom SuperV trennen, einen Entzug wagen, doch ich war zu schwach! 

Ich steigerte meine Sucht von Jahr zu Jahr! Und als dann 2005 mein örtlicher (Rad-) Dealer mir sein Prophet 2000 für ein Wochenende mit nach Hause gab, da war es schon wieder um mich geschehen. Ich brauchte mehr. Meine Sucht steigerte sich in ein Prophet 4cross, welches jedoch vom Rahmen her meinen Ansprüchen nicht Stand hielt. Scheiß drauf, lebenslage Garantie, neuer Rahmen - neues Glück!

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich es aber geschafft mich von einer meiner Suchtmittel zu trennen, das Jekyll hat mich verlassen, aber ich bin immer noch auf´m Trip.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch helfen und ein warnendes Beispiel sein! Tut es also nicht, gebt Euer Geld nicht für diese verteufelten Produkte aus, es macht Euch süchtig!


----------



## skyline (3. März 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CD von 1990
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mit genau der richtigen Anzahl Gänge!

cheers, nils


----------



## m.a.t. (4. März 2006)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, F600 SL von 2004, aber nur weil kein Vorjahresmodell in SoBe mehr zu bekommen war, jedenfalls nicht in meiner Größe, da nahm ich sogar den schwereren Rahmen in Kauf.


Richtige Entscheidung!  
'99 hab ich mir ein F700 in blau gekauft mit ner FattyD, runtergesetzt auf 2000DM. Hat mir lange und treu gedient. Nach und nach hab ich Teile gegen leichtere getauscht. Unter anderem kam ein neuer Rahmen und Gabel dazu, Jetzt fahr ich so quasi ein F3000SL mit einer Fatty Ultra und mein Bruder fährt jetzt das F700. Bilder gibts in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (5. März 2006)

OK,dann oute ich mich auch mal,wenn man bei dem nick vom outen reden kann...ich fahre cannondale und das ist gut so!!!
meins ist ein 2002er jekyll 700 an dem nur noch der rahmen mit hinterbau original ist. alles andere wurde mittlerweile ausgetauscht.abweichend zum bild sind jetzt 2.1er nobby nics drauf,und eggbeater sl pedale.das gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 12,2 kg...






gruß,thorsten


----------



## GlanDas (5. März 2006)

@einbeiniger Bandit

Nurnoch Rahmen und Hinterbau?
und was ist mit dem Vorbau :-D


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (5. März 2006)

der 120mm vorbau ist durch einen 100mm vorbau ersetzt worden dämpfer wurde auch wegen defekt gewechselt....aber der kettenstrebenschutz ist noch der erste ;-)

gruß,thorsten


----------



## darkday (6. März 2006)

Fahre ein 2004er Cannondale F4000SL Team Edition.

Ich kann nur sagen   

mfg

darkday


----------



## DH-FLO (7. März 2006)

jou ich bin auch einer der cannondale rider 
ich fahr das cannondale gemini DH mit 
hayes 9 
npj lenker 
manitou sherman 170 
manitou 6 waay 280
mavic und atomlab
ringle a. lab naben


----------



## TimTailor (7. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Jekyll aus der letzten Baureihe (Jekyll 900 in Siemens Lackierung).
Ist noch alles original (bis auf Kette und Kettenblätter). Der Plan war, die durchgenudelten Teile bei Defekt zu ersetzen, aber bisher geht jhalt nix kaputt  

Grüße Tim

P.S.
Foto ist in der Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (7. März 2006)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:
			
		

> der 120mm vorbau ist durch einen 100mm vorbau ersetzt worden dämpfer wurde auch wegen defekt gewechselt....aber der kettenstrebenschutz ist noch der erste ;-)
> 
> gruß,thorsten



Is aber definitiv nochn alter CODA!

cheers, nils


----------



## eifelelch (7. März 2006)

Hallo,
ein Jekyll 600(?) aus 2003,das alu gebürstete,und bis jetzt recht zufrieden.
gruss


----------



## jake (7. März 2006)

2003er 1fg rahmen, der mit der geilen "graffiti" schrift, rohloff und lefty


----------



## Gerrit1972 (8. März 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CD von 1990
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe echt nicht gewusst, dass es so viele Cola Dosen Fahrer gibt. Na ja aber auf der ganzen seite finde ich ein ganz lecker rad und das ist deins. ich könnte dir noch eine 1 1/4 Peperoni Gabel anbieten.


----------



## Alex de Large (8. März 2006)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte dir noch eine 1 1/4 Peperoni Gabel anbieten.



Danke, aber das Steuerrohr hat nur 1 Zoll!

Gruß


----------



## Gerrit1972 (9. März 2006)

na ja macht nischt, dann haben die americaner das wohl erst 1995 geändert


----------



## Psycobiker (10. März 2006)

Hab ein Harddownhill-Rahmen. Fertigung auf Kundenwunsch! (900â¬ Frame only)
Extra fuer mich zum (Versuchen)-Kabuttzumachen! Also der Rahmen lebt noch!! (Tioga hardcore Steuersatz, Domina DH-Lenker mit 25J Garantie, Loise FR v210 h160, Point Kettenfuerung, Truvativ Husselfeld Kurbel Innnenlager, Sram X-7, Novatec DH-Narben, Felge v/h  sun Single Track/Double Track, Gabel schrott) 
Der hoehste drop 7.3m vom Dach beim Kumpel!


----------



## Herbshok (12. März 2006)

Mein MTB: Scalpel 3000 Custom-Aufbau



Mehr Bilder gibt's hier

Mein Winterbike: Jekyll 1000SL




Mein RR: R1000 '99


----------



## HUX FLUX (14. März 2006)

Moin Leutz !!
SO zum Tehma CANNONDALE Kann ich nur eins sagen für die stadt zum radel reicht es alle male aber zum jumpen ist das nix mir sind gleich 2 caad rahmen zerbröselt die sollte ihre rahmen aus cromo bauen kann ich nur sagen der zweite caad rahmen hatt gerade ma 3 monate gehalten dann war er fertig


----------



## m.a.t. (14. März 2006)

Recht hast du! Mit Cannondale kann man einfach nix reissen.
Auf dem Bild siehst du grad Christoph Sauser auf dem Weg zum Bäcker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldagobert (18. März 2006)

Hi
fahre ein Prophet 600 aus 2005
Stelle demnächst mal ein Foto rein
mfg
Kalle


----------



## Makke (18. März 2006)

hab noch ein M900 aus dem Jahre 1996! ... leider zur Zeit zerlegt, aber nicht mehr lange ....


----------



## Zarathustra (19. März 2006)

HUX FLUX schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz !!
> SO zum Tehma CANNONDALE Kann ich nur eins sagen für die stadt zum radel reicht es alle male aber zum jumpen ist das nix mir sind gleich 2 caad rahmen zerbröselt die sollte ihre rahmen aus cromo bauen kann ich nur sagen der zweite caad rahmen hatt gerade ma 3 monate gehalten dann war er fertig



Hi,

 was für ein Rahmen war das genau?


----------



## matthew (19. März 2006)

so sah mein Liebling  mal aus!




ist gerade am abnehmen!
es handelt sich übrigens um ein 1994er cannondale M500

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## GlanDas (19. März 2006)

weis einer wo man billig die C'dale Cranks her bekommt?


----------



## ohne (19. März 2006)

Die beste aller Ehefrauen hat ein rotes Beast of the East (Nomen est omen?) und mein RR hat nen alten CAAD3 Rahmen mit Campa Chorus. Nix für die Eisdiele aber  grundsolide und ich mag des Ferrarirot.  
Bildchen könnt ich mal machen aber will das einer sehen?


----------



## harz-biker (20. März 2006)

jooo... und meine Frau fährt ein Cannondale Jekyll Féminine und das mit wachsener Begeisterung....nur einige Umbauten waren nötig...
Federgabel Manitou Diva (viel zu weich) raus und  Reba SL rein....die sauschwere Kurbel Gamma Drive ebenfalls weg und ein Shimano LX 2005 Kurbel Hollowtech 2 eingebaut. Nun fogte noch ein kompletter Wechsel von Sram Drehgriff auf Rapidfire und alles war paletti...achso diese komischen org. Pedale mußten ebenfalls weichen...Danke an meinen kulanten Händler...


----------



## meti (20. März 2006)

nabend bin auch ein cannondale besitzer (aber hoffendlich nicht mehr lange ) 
fotos (kann ich keine einfügen sorry ) 
hab aber welche im album 


verkaufe 
--------------------------------------------------
cannondale v700 rahmen 
cannondale r800 caad3 komplett rad 
diverse klein/kult teile wie manns nimmt 
nur an selbstabholer  (siegburg)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2006)

Hey zusammen,
hab günstig einen Cannondale Super V Freeriderahmen mit Gabel gekauft und das Teil dann aufgerüstet. Bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden. Hab aber auch erst 2 Ausritte hinter mir. Nur die Rock Shock Psylo ist nicht so der Renner. Feder zu weich. Muss da mal schauen was geht. Bilder stell ich nachträglich ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2006)

ich bin auch ein unverbesserlicher CD-Fan  

Angefangen 95 mit einem F700, das ich immer noch besitze. 97 und 99 dann zwei Super-Vs. Schließlich das Jek mit Lefty. Die SVs und das Jek sind verkauft. Aktuell fahre ich Prophet mit Carbon ELO. Die Lefty ist gepimpt bei 88+. Der Manitou Swinger wird aktuell getauscht gegen einen 190mm Fox. Damit wird das Prophet zum SL. Seid 2004 bin ich auch auf den Renner gekommen und fahr ein Optimo (Caad7)

Alle meine Räder sind c.m. Keines ist von der Stange. Meist kauf ich nur Rahmen.

Nebenbei baue ich mir gerade ein berühmt berüchtigtes Raven II auf  

Bilder und alles Wissenswerte gibt es in meiner Sig und im Album.


----------



## big_scoop (22. März 2006)

Ich habe mein KillerV Rahmen diesen Winter verkauft weil er einfach ohne Discaufnahme nicht mehr zeitgemäß war und Caad2 leider nur wenig Reifenfreiheit bot.
War immer hochzufrieden mit dem Rad . Der Abschied ist auch nicht leicht gefallen.
Bilder findet ihr in meiner Galerie, da ist jetzt auch mein neues Rad mit drin. 3000 für ein CD gibt mein Konto zur zeit einfach nicht her.

Gruß,
Denis


----------



## chaoscarsten (25. März 2006)

Da wo hier mal "alle" Cannondale Fahrer / Besitzer zusammen sind,
mal eine Frage.
Habe mein erstes CD mit Lefty und wollte meinen Tacho montieren
und musste dabei feststellen, das ich die Magnetaufnahmen nicht
montiert bekomme.
Nun meine Frage wo kann man das an der LEFTY befestigen?
Ich habe gehört, dass es ffür die LEFTY eine Aufnahme, bzw. einen
Adapter gibt, habe diesen aber nocht nicht gefunden.
Weiss jemand wo ich einen solchen bekomme und wie teuer er ist?
Oder wie habt Ihr euren Tacho montiert?
Vielen Dank für Hilfe.


----------



## GlanDas (25. März 2006)

Also den halter bekommst du entweder bei deinem CD Händler, in manchen i-Net Shops oder bei ebay.
Was du aber auchnoch machen kannst ist den Abnehmer an der Bremsleitung der Disc fest machen, funktioniert gut, kostet nur 2 Kalbelbinder, ist aber ab und zu ungenau


----------



## HUX FLUX (25. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hast du! Mit Cannondale kann man einfach nix reissen.
> Auf dem Bild siehst du grad Christoph Sauser auf dem Weg zum Bäcker.



Na für nen rodelbahn  so wie der christoph da fährt rein nen C auch das hällt das aus aber zum jumpen sind die halt nix das sieht denn nach nen paar Monaten so aus...... 

 <---sah es frisch aus das bild wo es im arsch ist kann ich hier net hochladen wenn du es sehen willst muss du mir ma deine mailadresse geben ich will hier auch net C schlecht machen sondern nur nen paar leute nen tip geben das sie nen C net als Dirtbike nehmen...


----------



## petomei (25. März 2006)

...ein 1994er Delta V 600, mittlerweile kaum noch original Teile dran. Aktuell soll noch ne Lefty ran!

Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (25. März 2006)

HUX FLUX schrieb:
			
		

> ich will hier auch net C schlecht machen sondern nur nen paar leute nen tip geben das sie nen C net als Dirtbike nehmen...



VeloVert N°175 März 2006:
Besuch bei Cannondale->unter anderem ein Berricht über das "Testcenter" von Cannondale
übersetzt in etwa so: 





> Das Rush "verbiegt" sich erst nach 1700 pounds auf dem teststand, die norm sind 700 pounds, das Chase in größe S z.B. verbiegt sich nichtmal nach 4000 pounds wo die Maschine an ihre Grenzen stößt


Achja, die Cannondales sind so ausgelegt das nach deformierung der Rohre durch einen sehr sehr großen schock, man noch fahren "kann", aber so ,dass der Fahrer sofort merkt das man nichtmehr mit dem Rahmen fahren sollte.

Der Text wurde leicht verändert aber die Message bleibt die gleiche  

Also dürfte der Chasen Rahmen wohl eines der solidesten Rahmen sein die es zur Zeit gibt


----------



## m.a.t. (25. März 2006)

HUX FLUX schrieb:
			
		

> Na für nen rodelbahn  so wie der christoph da fährt rein nen C auch das hällt das aus aber zum jumpen sind die halt nix das sieht denn nach nen paar Monaten so aus......  will hier auch net C schlecht machen sondern nur nen paar leute nen tip geben das sie nen C net als Dirtbike nehmen...


Den Cedric Gracia hätt ich ja auch posten können, da hab ich auch noch Bilder, wie der gerade Brötchen holt. 
Möglich, dass der Chase-Rahmen nix taugt, da kann ich wenig intelligentes zu sagen, mit Dirt kenn ich mich nullkommanix aus. Jedenfalls schade für dich, dass die die Rahmen zerbröselt sind. Die Farbkombi fand ich ja schon mal mutig


----------



## Puls (26. März 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mir auch ein Cannondale zu gelegt   :

F 2000sl  




Merkmale:
Gabel: Headshok Super Fatty Ultra DL mit Lockout / optimiert von 88° Eightyaid
Modelljahr: 2004
Gewicht: ca. 10,8 Kg

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Bax (26. März 2006)

Nach langem Entscheidungsprozess hab ich's gestern endlich gekauft:

Prophet SL 700 mit einigen Modifikationen.

Schon mal vorab ein erstes Bild:


----------



## AK13 (26. März 2006)

V 700 mit Votec-Gabel. Gekauft 1996. Mittlerweile mein zuverlässiges "Ersatz-MTB".


----------



## GlanDas (26. März 2006)

Puls schrieb:
			
		

> H
> Gabel: Headshok Super Fatty Ultra DL mit Lockout / optimiert von 88° Eightyaid
> Modelljahr: 2004
> Gewicht: ca. 10,8 Kg



Merkt man die 88° EIghtyaid optimierung?


----------



## Dirty KiD (26. März 2006)

Hy hab das Cannondale Chase 2 2005er Modell...

So ist es das normale Bike von der stange. Nur die reifen sind von Conti Diesel Pro 2,4

Hinten eine Hayes HFX 9 2003mm Hydraulik Bremse modell 2005 Carbon Edition.
Nox Griffe

Und das wars. stelle mal bald nen pic davon rein 

Und ich kann nur sagen ich bin mit dem bike 100%ig zufrieden!!


----------



## Puls (27. März 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt man die 88° EIghtyaid optimierung?



Hallo,

Ich finde schon, die Gabel läst sich butterweich einfedern. Reibung gleich null... und überhaupt kein Spiel in der Gabel. Ich hab schon viele Gabeln gefahren und probiert, aber dieses samfte eintauchen ist echt toll.  
Nur ich finde das die Gabel etwas langsam ausfedert. Man hat das Gefühl in den Bodenwellen länger zu bleiben als diese sind.... soll aber bei allen Fattys so sein muss woll mal ein anderes Öl ausprobieren.... oder weis jemand die sich die Gabel verstellen läst? ? über nen Tipp würde ich mich freuen.. 

Gruss


----------



## GlanDas (27. März 2006)

Puls schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde schon, die Gabel läst sich butterweich einfedern. Reibung gleich null... und überhaupt kein Spiel in der Gabel. Ich hab schon viele Gabeln gefahren und probiert, aber dieses samfte eintauchen ist echt toll.
> Nur ich finde das die Gabel etwas langsam ausfedert. Man hat das Gefühl in den Bodenwellen länger zu bleiben als diese sind.... soll aber bei allen Fattys so sein muss woll mal ein anderes Öl ausprobieren.... oder weis jemand die sich die Gabel verstellen läst? ? über nen Tipp würde ich mich freuen..
> ...



Endweder lässt du dir eine Magura CSS Kartusche einbauen die hat ne Zugstufenverstellung oder du lässt dir anderes Öl in deine Gabel füllen.
(oder du kaufst dir eine Ultra DLR (Magura CSS) bei ebay)


----------



## Tibynrw (27. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

Cannondale Jekyll 800 - bin absolut zufrieden, insbedondere mit der Lefty 
Den Rahmen kann ich nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (28. März 2006)

Moin,

fahre ein SV 600 und eine selbst aufgebautes Scalpel 800.
Probleme? DIe Dämpferkartusche am SV zickte am Anfang.
Die unteren Lager am Scalpel waren nach 5000 km hinüber.

Ansonsten gerne wieder ein CD (Prophet?)

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## user_1024 (30. März 2006)

An alle, die ein neueres Modell Fahren: Wer eine FSA FR 210 Sattelstütze dran hat, sollte nach einer Schlammschlacht mal die Sattelstütze ausbauen und staunen, wieviel Schlamm die durch die schlechte Klemmung reinlässt. Bei mir ist der Schlamm durch die Stütze und das Sitzrohr bis zum Innenlager gelaufen. Das kann wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem neuen Furio Hardtail und meinem alten Super V total zufrieden. Fotos gibt's mal, wenn es wieder trocken ist.


----------



## GlanDas (30. März 2006)

user_1024 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle, die ein neueres Modell Fahren: Wer eine FSA FR 210 Sattelstütze dran hat, sollte nach einer Schlammschlacht mal die Sattelstütze ausbauen und staunen, wieviel Schlamm die durch die schlechte Klemmung reinlässt. Bei mir ist der Schlamm durch die Stütze und das Sitzrohr bis zum Innenlager gelaufen. Das kann wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein.



Bin mir nicht sicher obs ne FSA FR 210 odr 270 ist, auf alle fälle ist das Ding schwer wie blei und man muss den sattel anknallen bis zum geht nichtmehr damit er hält, außerdem ist bei mir so ein Alu Stift an der "wipp" abgebrochen und somit muss man auf korrekte montage achten...und wehe man schraubt die Schrauben aus, dann brauch man erstmal 1h damit die wieder drinnen sind  
Das ist aber das einzige Manko. das Schlamm reingeflossen ist, ist bei mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Mal schauen beim nächsten mal


----------



## BGS (5. April 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale RUSH
> 
> komplett Modifiziert nur Frame und Gabel sind Serie
> Bilder kommen ENDE MÄRZ


Fahre seit kurzem auch ein RUSH. Bei mir is noch'n bißchen mehr Serie dran, weil das Konto erstmal nicht mehr hergegeben hat.
Mich würde mal interessieren, was Du noch alles umgebaut hast, da ich in absehbarer Zeit auch noch Änderungen vornehmen will, z.B. LRS etc.?


----------



## BLUE-RACER (5. April 2006)

HALLO LEUTE
HABE EIN SUPER V500 FAHRE DAMIT SCHON CA 7 JAHRE - DER RAHMEN IST
 TOP ABER DIE ORIGINAL ANBAUTEILE CODA SIND DER LETZTE SCHROTT !!!
HABE ALLES UMGEBAUT !!
              GRUß BLUE RACER:


----------



## chaoscarsten (5. April 2006)

nicke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wie gesagt will ich mal wissen wie viele Cannondale Fahrer es hier im Forum gibt
> postet mal auch eure Bikes hier mal
> ...




Was soll das für ein Cannondale sein von Dir ?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209324
Ich meine nicht das CHASE sondern Dein "Fully" ?


----------



## chaoscarsten (5. April 2006)

user_1024 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle, die ein neueres Modell Fahren: Wer eine FSA FR 210 Sattelstütze dran hat, sollte nach einer Schlammschlacht mal die Sattelstütze ausbauen und staunen, wieviel Schlamm die durch die schlechte Klemmung reinlässt. Bei mir ist der Schlamm durch die Stütze und das Sitzrohr bis zum Innenlager gelaufen. Das kann wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem neuen Furio Hardtail und meinem alten Super V total zufrieden. Fotos gibt's mal, wenn es wieder trocken ist.



Habe die FSa direkt gegen ne TUNE getauscht.
Die FSA wiegt ja ne Tonne und schön ist anders,
allerdings hab ich zwei FSA FR210 an Freunde verschenkt
und die haben an Ihren BIKES keine Probleme ...

Ach ja der CD Spanner ist auch in den Müll gegen den Würger (Tune)


Oben Druff ne Syntace JIM (oder so(5,-EUR)) und alles ist fein rein

Bei interesse Pic's


----------



## Lanoss (6. April 2006)

Chase- mit Fox Vanilla R, Hayes, undeinem wilden Schaltungsmix: Hone, XT, LX, Dura Ace...

Das asolute Spaßmobil


----------



## JMX (6. April 2006)

Ich habe grad von 'nem Kumpel ein SV 500 gekauft, mit XT-9fach und Rock Shox Pilot SL, bin noch in der Einstellungssuchphase, danach mal sehen ob ich was tausche (Gabel?). Gefällt mir aber gut! War fast 10 Jahre nicht mehr biken, da kein Geld für Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (6. April 2006)

Puls schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Gabel: Headshok Super Fatty Ultra DL mit Lockout / optimiert von 88° Eightyaid
> Modelljahr: 2004
> Gewicht: ca. 10,8 Kg



Ahoi kannst Du gutes Berichten von 88° Eightyaid
Lohtn sich das Geld?
Was hast Du bezahlt, bzw. machen lassen und was hat
es Dir wirklich gebracht?

Denke daran meine LEFTY zu tunen 
Kannst Du mal kurz Bescheid geben? Vielen Dank


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi kannst Du gutes Berichten von 88° Eightyaid
> Lohtn sich das Geld?
> Was hast Du bezahlt, bzw. machen lassen und was hat
> es Dir wirklich gebracht?
> ...


ich bin zwar nicht gemeint, geb aber mein Senf trotzdem dazu  

Meine Carbon ELO ist gepimpt bei 88+  

Nadellager und Ölpatronentuning. Billig ist was anderes - ich würde es trotzdem immer wieder tun. 

Losbrechmoment - was ist das !?! 
Perfektes Dämpfungsverhalten - die ELO hat "nur" elektr. Lockout und keine Dämpfungseinstellung - ich habe die Einstellmöglichkeit seit 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr vermisst  

Wird von Lary und Markus exakt auf Dein Gewicht und Deine bevorzugte Fahrweise eingestellt.

Preise unf Infos hier:
http://www.eighty-aid.com/

Sollen auch gute Arbeit machen und deutlich billiger. Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dehnen:
http://www.fahrrad-kohl.de/


----------



## Closertogod (7. April 2006)

Ich hab ein Cannondale F900SL würde es aber auch abgeben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=7953

War mit dem Rad immer zufrieden aber man wird älter und braucht ein Fully


----------



## Manchazek (8. April 2006)

Mein erstes Bike war ein F600 CAD2. Was heisst hier war? Ich habs natürlich immer noch. Besonders die Headshock-Gabel, welche so easy-peasy blockierbar ist, hat es mir damals angetan. Seit letztem Herbst fahre ich ein Prophet 1000.


----------



## biker1967 (8. April 2006)

So, dann will ich mal meins hier reinstellen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/197955/cat/500/ppuser/38798
Außer dem Rahmen is nix mehr wie es war. Gabel hat jetzt 80mm mit Magura-Patrone, Dämpfer ist ein RS SID XC, Antrieb XTR 952, Bremsen Julie


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. April 2006)

BLUE-RACER schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO LEUTE
> HABE EIN SUPER V500 FAHRE DAMIT SCHON CA 7 JAHRE - DER RAHMEN IST
> TOP ABER DIE ORIGINAL ANBAUTEILE CODA SIND DER LETZTE SCHROTT !!!
> HABE ALLES UMGEBAUT !!
> GRUß BLUE RACER:



richtig. dieser coda müll gehört in die tonne. werde jetzt auch die tage mal meinem super v600 eine frischzellenkur verpassen  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (11. April 2006)

F 900 sl. Daweil ist noch alles original. Demnächst kommen Avid Juicy Discs drauf.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. April 2006)

Moin,
also wie mein NAME schon verrät ich besitze mein 2tes Cannondale, momentan ein SCALPEL 3000.
In folgende Konfiguration: Rahmengr. M in BBQ (schwarz matt) mit DT Swiss Dämpfer (ohne Lenkerblockierung) Carbon Lenker FSA 31,8mm(wird geändert Schmolke 25,4er), Tune Hörnchen, Storck Griffe, 100mm5° Vorbau, XTR komplett 2005er Dual-Control, Thomson Masterpice Stütze, Selle SLR XP Sattel und momentan 11/34er Cassette (wobei ich fast alles mögliche probiert habe 12/27 Dura-Ace etc.)
Gabel: Lefty Speed Carbon 2005er
Räder: 1xSatz Crossmax SL, 1xSatz von Whizz-Wheels mit DT-4.1d und DT-240S Nabe und DT-Aerolite Speichen
mit (momentan) Michelin XCR dry2 Reifen.
Pedale Shimano 959er.
Gewicht incls Gabel ca. 10,8Kg

Habe mit dem Rad im August 2005 ne Transalp von Garmisch nach RIVA gemacht..kann nur sagen TOP..bis auf die Bremse die ist halt schlechter als meine alte MARTA find ich...!
Viel Spaß mit euren CANNONDALE Rädern wünsche ich allen FANS...


----------



## cdF600 (13. April 2006)

Wie mein Nick verrät, ein 2005'er F600!
Und zwar genau seit 2 Wochen! 
Bin aber leider noch nicht so richtig zum Fahren gekommen. 
Da ist logischerweise noch alles original!


----------



## The Bug (14. April 2006)

Ich fahre ein Cannondale Jekyll


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2006)

Die Farbe ist geil 
aber sind dir die Hörnchen nicht ein bsichen zu horizontal ausgerichtet?
Gruß Fly

PS: taugt dieser Ständer was wenn man nur kleine montagearbeiten wie Schaltung oder Disc einstellen vor hat?


----------



## kevinek (15. April 2006)

Cannondale Prophet SL 700, hab erst gekauft heute also er wird grade getestet.
Bis jetz bin mit ein Jekyll 2004 gefaren.


----------



## chucky4 (17. April 2006)

Hi!

Fahre ein F2000 von 2002 mit XTR Schaltwerk,Syntec Vorbau und Lenker,Louise Bremsen, (werden ausgetauscht gegen Marta SL, bin mit der Louise gar nicht zufrieden) Coda Naben + Mavic Felgen.
Fotos folgen noch

Greetz


----------



## jopo (17. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch ein unverbesserlicher CD-Fan
> Alle meine Räder sind c.m. Keines ist von der Stange. Meist kauf ich nur Rahmen.
> Nebenbei baue ich mir gerade ein berühmt berüchtigtes Raven II auf


Hallo Erdi01, wenn ich richtig gesucht habe, ist mein Raven2 das zweite in dem Fred. Habe ich 2000 aufgebaut. Ausserdem habe ich noch ein SV (1995 aufgebaut). Ich habe auch nur die Rahmen gekauft und selber aufgebaut. 1995 und auch 2000 gab es bei CD noch gar keine einzelnen Rahmen, da wurden jeweils Kompletträder gestrippt. jopo


----------



## Fabian. (17. April 2006)

Na dann wird's mal Zeit, dass ich mein Raven auch zeige.

Das Bild ist vom Sommer 2005. Inzwischen habe ich einen Speedneedle und  Hope Floating Discs drauf.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2006)

hehe - geballte Raven-Power hier  

meins ist immer noch nicht fahrbereit. Da das Gewicht besser als erwartet ist gehe ich in die Verlängerung um es fahrfertig unter 11 Kg zu halten.
Aktuell sieht es so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/241262/cat/10359

Die Votec Gabel da drinnen hatt auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadlbeiser (17. April 2006)

Gib auch meinen Senf bei:

CD Jekyll 400, gekauft 2004 und aufgemotzt mit

-Avid Juicy 5 180/160
-SRAM X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk
-Umwerfer XT
-Selle Italia SLK
-XT Hollowtech II Kurbel und Lager
-DT Swiss Onyx, XR 4.1 D, DT Comp 2,0 , 1,8 Laufrad
-XT Kette
-Schwalbe Little Albert Reifen 
-Schwalbe 95 gr. Schlauch
-Ritchey Vorbau
-Pedal PDM 540
-Schaltzüge XTR gemixt mit Nokon Liner und Perlen (kein Schmodder mehr 
 an den Schaltzügen)

Preis/Leistung stand an erster Stelle bei den Umbauten.

Musste ich machen, da die Ausstattung des "Serienteils" wirklich nur "Billigst" war und die nach einer gewissen Zeit meinen Anspruch nicht mehr gerecht wurde.

Die nächste Tuningmaßnahme wird anstatt der Manitou Axel eine Rock Shox Reba Team werden.


Grüße aus dem Altmühltal

Wadlbeiser


----------



## jopo (17. April 2006)

Die dunkle Seite der Macht - Raven - Aktueller Stand:








Ein paar Dinge, auf die ich stolz bin: Weil die Goodridge-Stahlflex nicht in die originale Zugverlegung passten, diese ausgebohrt, Aluplättchen gemacht und mit M4er Schrauben in die Löcher eingeschraubt (So ähnlich bei Scott gesehen). Hinten beide Leitungen durch die Schwinge geführt. Dann die Mini-Schutzbleche, hinten als Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer. Die Vorbauschellen habe ich fräsen lassen, die originalen gefielen mir nicht. Und die schwarz-lackierten Stege an den Bremsscheiben sehen echt besser aus als auf dem Foto, bzw., man sieht hauptsächlich den Bremsring. Als nächstes baue ich hinten eine 12mm-Steckachsnabe ein um den weichen Hinterbau stabiler zu kriegen.
Und die Parts: Votec GS4-OS, Hope C2 und Big'UN, Roox-Kurbeln mit DX-Pedalen, Fox-Propedal-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder, Moots Titan-Sattelstütze und XTR/X.0. 
Klar, 14kg - aber egal, das Bike war schon 3 mal auf dem Tremalzo.
Und Top-Speed auf Schotter 76 km/h, auf Eis 56 km/h.
Weil es immer heisst, die Raven brechen, hängt an der Wand ein Reserverahmen - und da bleibt er wohl hängen!  
jopo


----------



## Alex de Large (17. April 2006)

@jopo

Bin eigentlich kein Ravenfan. Aber Dein Aufbau verdient: daumen:   

Wenn ich trotzdem einen Punkt kritisieren darf:
Die Moots Sattestützte passt m.M. nicht an das Bike.

Gruß


----------



## jopo (17. April 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> @jopo Wenn ich trotzdem einen Punkt kritisieren darf:
> Die Moots Sattestützte passt m.M. nicht an das Bike. Gruß


Auf dem Foto sind die Farben verfälscht, in echt haben die Stütze und die Standrohre fast die selbe Farbe (oder meinst Du die Form der Stütze - kann ja wohl nicht sein). Ausserdem verkratzt die Titan-Stütze nicht, was beim Raven-Sitzrohr ein nicht unerheblicher Gesichtspunkt ist, ich stelle nämlich bergab immer runter. Darum habe ich mir auch eine Schnellverstellung einfallen lassen, ist aber noch Geheimprojekt  
jopo


----------



## DER PROPHET (25. April 2006)

So ein Raven ist schon geil....

Hier nun die Bikes von unserer Truppe.

Einmal ein Gemini 2000, mein SL 1000, ein Scalpel 900. Das Jekyll 1000 und ein Prophet 600 mit diversen Hope Parts und 200mm Scheiben (Hope Mono 6 ti).

Fotos fehlen noch von einem Chase 05` ein Prophet 800 in schwarz, sowie ein Gemini 2000 in silber.
Zum Glück haben wir alle die selbe Cannondale Macke. Aber keiner hat den Kauf in irgendeiner Weise bereut.


----------



## Karl Klammer (25. April 2006)

05er Jekyll mit Rock Shox Pike


----------



## pixelfreak (25. April 2006)

So heute morgen hatte ich noch ein knatschrotes super v mit headschocks moto, seite heute Nachmittag ein mattschwarzes Rush im serientrimm, werde das ead erstmal so lassen bis was kaputt geht , denke mal als erstes gehen die avid juici 5 drauf, traue dieen dingern nicht, wer hat damit erfahrung.


----------



## teutoradler (25. April 2006)

Sclapel 1000 und Scalpel 2000 ... das 2000er hat nun aber den Team Rahmen von 2005. Das 1000er ist meins, das Andere von meinem Kumpel!


----------



## BGS (26. April 2006)

@pixelfreak:

Gratuliere zum Rush in mattschwarz!!! Hab's auch seit 3 Wo und komm gar nich mehr runter! 
Meine Juicy 5 hat schon ca. 600km und einige ordentliche Bremsaktionen hinter sich und mein Fazit - solide Bremse, die auch ordentlich zupackt. 
Hab die Stellschraube, mit der Du den Bremshebelweg einstellst kurz vor Anschlag stehen, das verbessert m.A. nach d. Druckpunkt (krieg so auch das HR in die Luft).
A&O ist auch richtiges Einbremsen 
Kleine Abstriche i.d. Bremskraft mußt Du bei Regen machen, aber da kotzt auch mein Kumpel und der hat 'ne Marta am Jekyll.

Anfangs fand ich auch - erstmal Serie lassen und später umbauen, aber was willst Du an dem Rad so schnell kaputtreiten...???
Ich bau jetzt alles so nach und nach um:
Schaltung is schon komplett X.9, (das gab's von meinem Händler gratis) (nur schade, dass man keine X-Gen Umwerfer montieren kann!!!), dann LRS, dann Kassette und...und...und...
Ach und die Pedale hab ich nach der ersten Tour getauscht, weil die CDale-Pedals erstens zu leicht zur Seite ausklicken, und zweitens schön was anderes ist...
!!!Aber eigentlich sind das ja alles Ausführungen, die nicht in dieses Thema passen, sorry!!!
Gruß BGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (26. April 2006)

pixelfreak schrieb:
			
		

> So heute morgen hatte ich noch ein knatschrotes super v mit headschocks moto, seite heute Nachmittag ein mattschwarzes Rush im serientrimm, werde das ead erstmal so lassen bis was kaputt geht , denke mal als erstes gehen die avid juici 5 drauf, traue dieen dingern nicht, wer hat damit erfahrung.



Warum sollen sie draufgehen? Sind super Bremsen. Vielleicht nicht für Hardcore Downhill und 20kg Radl geeignet, aber da nimmt eh eher eine Gustl.


----------



## Funrider68 (26. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
habe ein 2004er F2000SL mit folgender Ausstattung
- Optimo in Black
- Headshok Fatty Ultra, getunt von 88 mit Magura WCS
- DT 240 S Disc Naben
- DT 4.1 Disc Felgen
- Magura Louise FR
- XT Shifter, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Kassette
- XTR Pedale
- Thomson Elite
- Selle Italia Flite Gel
- Tune Würger
- Conti Escape hinten u. Explorer vorn

Happy Trails!
Funrider68


----------



## GlanDas (26. April 2006)

Funrider68 schrieb:
			
		

> - Headshok Fatty Ultra, getunt von 88 mit Magura WCS



Hat sich das Update bemerkbar gemacht bei der Performance?
Wie gut ist die Magura Kartusche im gegensatz zur "alten"


----------



## ]:-> (26. April 2006)

Hi,
*Jekyll 700*
aus dem Jahr 2002 (wenn ich grad richtig gerechnet hab  )

leider is das das einzige Bild auf'm Rechner, wird aber schnellstmöglich durch ein gescheites ersetzt

ciao
jekyll 700


----------



## Funrider68 (27. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich das Update bemerkbar gemacht bei der Performance?
> Wie gut ist die Magura Kartusche im gegensatz zur "alten"



Habe ca. 1.500 km mit der neuen Kartusche runter.
Hatte vorher nur die normale Fatty Ultra ohne Magura Katusche.
Die Dämpfung beim ausfedern lässt sich prima einstellen. Gabel
spricht super an und läuft butterweich. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig,
aber ich kann mir z.Zt. keine bessere CC-Gabel vorstellen.

Gruss
Funrider


----------



## 2fast4u (28. April 2006)

Jetz will ich aber auch mal:

-Scalpel Si, Chain Gang Lackierung
-Lefty Carbon Elo
-XTR Dual Control
-Hollowgram Si
-Crossmax SL
-USE Alien
-SLR XC
-Easton EC90


Würd ich wohl gegen kein anderes Bike eintauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rondomann (28. April 2006)

.

Na, da möchte ich mein Scalpel im Winterkleid, natürlich
auf Hochglanz poliert, mit einbringen.  

Die Nokian sind übrigens nicht für den Dauereinsatz geeignet,
nach 3.500 km fliegen die Spikes davon bzw. graben sich in 
den Reifen....

.


----------



## nisita (29. April 2006)

mein "reise-gelände-dorf-flitzer", nen M500...
original cannondale ist nur rahmen & gabel (hier im bikemarkt gekauft)

-3-gang schaltung (noch nicht fertig optimiert)
-hs33 green
-schwalbe super moto
-nabendynamo..

ansonsten kommt es aber mit euren bikes wohl nicht mit


----------



## Mischa (5. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

habe ein CD Scalpel 3000 mit vielen schönen Dingen dran, die einem das Leben schwer machen ;-) 

Viele Grüße an alle CD-Fahrer!
Mischa


----------



## eosfan (7. Mai 2006)

Juchuu! Habe gerade ein 2003er F600 günstig geschossen. Schöner, cleaner (keine Cantisockel) CAAD4 Rahmen, Fatty Ultra, grau-schwarze Lackierung mit original Kaufbeleg. *Freu* Endlich hab' ich mein Traum Hardtail.


----------



## traveller23 (7. Mai 2006)

Foto!  Was hast bezahlt für das F600? 
lg


----------



## Scalpel 77 (7. Mai 2006)

Hier fühl ich mich wohl! 
Hier is mein Scalpel . http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/247114


----------



## wookie (9. Mai 2006)

War mal ein CD Fahrer mit nem SuperV (das geile gute alte in rot) bin dann ne weile fremdgegangen mit Cube und Scott, jetzt betrüge ich diese mit diesem Cannondale:


----------



## Mischa (9. Mai 2006)

@Scalpel-Austauschset: Alle, die fÃ¼r ihr Scalpel (bei mir altes Modell, ohne Frog-Link) einen Lagertausch nebst der DÃ¤mpferwelle machen mÃ¶chten, kostet "nur" 135 â¬ !

Greetz
Mischa


----------



## Eiscrack (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier!!!
Habe ein Cannondale Super V700 mit Votec Federgabel und Carbonschwinge!
Hab das Bike vor 2 Jahren von nem Freund abgekauft!

Meine Frage: Wieso find ich den V700 mit Carbonschwinge nicht ein einziges mal im Internet?????


----------



## chrikoh (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Ich bin zwar ein SPECIALZED fahrer,hätte aber auch gerne ein CD-F oder Scalpell mit Lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlratte (21. Mai 2006)

Hihoooo,

ich habe ein jekyll800 (Modell 2003):









Nachträglich geändert:

- Kassette, Umwerfer, Kette, Kurbel : alles XT
- Schwalbe-Reifen mit Leichtschläuchen
- VRO-Vorbau mit Vector-Lenker
- 3way-Swinger mit SPV (war schwer zu bekommen)
- bequemerer Sattel von Selle
- hässliche, aber absolut bequeme Griffe
- das Wichtigste: ein selbstgebasteltes Dämpferschutzblech hinten ;-)

geplante Änderung:

- die 160er Louise vorne und hinten tauschen gegen was bissigeres (z.B. Avid Juicy...)

Stahlratte


----------



## Hardraider (21. Mai 2006)




----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2006)

@ Hardraider

Dein C'dale ist so ne richtige Schlampe die man durch den Matsch und harte Trails ziehen will


----------



## traveller23 (21. Mai 2006)

das jekyll schaut sehr nett aus. Zur Juicy kann ich dir übrigens raten  Hab selber vor kurzen bei meinem F900 auf die gewechselt. Bilder findest bei meinen Fotos.


----------



## Hardraider (21. Mai 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardraider
> 
> Dein C'dale ist so ne richtige Schlampe die man durch den Matsch und harte Trails ziehen will



du hastes erfasst


----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> du hastes erfasst




Soviel zum Image der Eisdielen Bikes  

Mein Teil ist noch im umbau, wird aber hoffentlich bald in seiner vollen pracht erstrahlen um danach die Trails runter zu heizen und im Matsch zu wühlen um KM zu fressen


----------



## Gefahradler (21. Mai 2006)

Servus Beinand!

Hier mein Gemini, schon etwas getunt und momentan auf ca 15kg mit Pedalen bei vorne/hinten 170mm FW und 2.4er Reifen. Dafür hab ich nur 2 Kettenblätter  

Gruss Gefahradler

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/252925


----------



## jörgl (21. Mai 2006)

Meine 'Allzweckwaffe', in der Straßenversion....


----------



## Mike13 (22. Mai 2006)

Jekyll 700 (das gelb-schwarze  ) aus 2003 mit

- Selle Italia SLR XP TransAm
- Hinten Nokian NBX 2.1
- Syntace Vector mit Good 'n' Evil - Griffen

Was noch nervt (Schalthebel, Umwerfer zb.) wird getauscht wenns kaputt geht.




Wie macht ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr das Rad im Kofferraum mitnehmen wollt? Vorderrad ausbauen ist ja ziemlich umständlich mit der Lefty??? Und wenn ich das hintere ausbaue ist es trotzdem noch zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (22. Mai 2006)

Mike13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr das Rad im Kofferraum mitnehmen wollt? Vorderrad ausbauen ist ja ziemlich umständlich mit der Lefty??? Und wenn ich das hintere ausbaue ist es trotzdem noch zu groß...



Hast nicht viel möglichkeiten,
entweder Vorderrad raus Zwar bischen umständlich aber nunja.
HR raus geht natürlich auch, dann einfach so eine art Transportsicherung dazwischenklemmen damit die Kette nicht überall rumfliegt.
und die Sattelstütze rausnehmen net vergessen  

Fly

PS: ein glück das ich nur ne Fatty hab


----------



## Mischa (22. Mai 2006)

Umso kleiner das Auto, desto weniger musste abmontieren, so meine Erfahrung ;-) Das VR mit Lefty bleibt so, es wird das HR abmontiert, ist wesentlicher schneller als alles andere. Das VR würde ich wegen der Neuschmierung und Dreck an der VR-Nabe sein lassen.

Greetz
Mischa


----------



## stahlratte (22. Mai 2006)

Hihooo.....

Wobei ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe hier im Forum (war ne Diskussion) dass das eh nicht soooo gut ist, die Nabe vorne öfters abzuschrauben....

Allerdings so aufwändig ist das ja eigentlich nicht: kurz 2 Schrauben von der Bremse lösen - und Nabe rausdrehen....

Stahlratte


----------



## Aigeus (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin zu einem gelben Scalpel 1000 gekommen.

Mich hat es für einige Zeit überraschend nach Chile verschlagen. Mein Votec aus D nachzuholen wäre sher aufwendig und teuer gewesen. So habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes CoDa zugelegt. Zunächst nur deshalb weil der Coda-Händler hier als einziger auch gebrauchtes Material verkauft.

Am Anfang war ich ja schon sehr skeptisch... Lefty fand ich bis dato eher blöd... und diese Carbonstreben... und überhaupt Coda... naja....

Mittlerweile bin ich total happy. Mein Scalpel zerrt den Berg hoch dass es nur so eine Freude ist. Und im techn. Geläuf hat es sich bisher super bewährt. Hier in Chile ist MTB-techn. praktisch alles ein paar Nummern extremer als bei uns. Wenns nicht flach ist, ist es gleich richtig steil. Wenns nicht betoniert ist, hats sofort (Lava-)Gestein. Wenns nicht einfach ist, ist es gleich RICHTIG technisch. 

Das Gelände hier FRISST Material.... Alle 6 Wochen neue Kette. Alle 2 Monate neue Reifen....

Aber das Coda macht das echt super mit.

Grüsse aus dem nun beginnenden Winter!


----------



## cedric91 (23. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre ein derbes Chase von 2004 mit ner z1 und hayes nine. Bin sehr zufrieden, macht echt alles mit  Echt ein geiles teil  

greetz cedric91


----------



## Scalpel 77 (23. Mai 2006)

OK Ich versuch es nochmal !  
Diesmal müsste der Link Eigentlich funktionieren . 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253578


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedric91 (23. Mai 2006)

schick


----------



## Sludig667 (24. Mai 2006)

stahlratte schrieb:
			
		

> Hihooo.....
> 
> Wobei ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe hier im Forum (war ne Diskussion) dass das eh nicht soooo gut ist, die Nabe vorne öfters abzuschrauben....
> 
> ...



ich hab immer meine dose Kupferpaste dabei  .. ansonsten no probs


----------



## Skywalker99 (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bei diesen Fred darf ich nicht fehlen.
Und füge jeden Tag ein Cannondale von mir mit ein.

Fangen wir mal an mit einen Jekyll Team Siemens mit Lefty Carbon ELO.

MfG


----------



## stahlratte (25. Mai 2006)

@Skywalker99:

Das nenne ich mal ne perfekte, individuelle Fahrwerksabstimmung:

3 lefties - welche je nach Terrain ans Bike geschraubt werden - Respekt!!!

    

Stahlratte


----------



## Skywalker99 (25. Mai 2006)

stahlratte schrieb:
			
		

> @Skywalker99:
> 
> Das nenne ich mal ne perfekte, individuelle Fahrwerksabstimmung:
> 
> ...



Ja, ja... 

Ich habe wirklich mal eine Zeit lang übertrieben. Mittlerweile habe ich nur noch das nötigste (Scalpel, Jekyll, R2000).


----------



## pixelfreak (25. Mai 2006)

Suche noch eine neuwertige Lefty Carbon mit dieser intelliegenten Foxdämpfung für mein Rush.


----------



## Skywalker99 (26. Mai 2006)

Jeden Tag ein Cannondale von mir...

Habe mittlerweile einige Bikes und EX bikes mal in eine Bildergalerie Hochgeladen.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=10166


----------



## nisita (26. Mai 2006)

@Skywalker99

einfach nur schön... so nen bike zu haben, wäre mein traum, aber auch noch gleich mehrere... sehr schön.. vorallem das grüne...


----------



## Skywalker99 (26. Mai 2006)

nisita schrieb:
			
		

> @Skywalker99
> 
> einfach nur schön... so nen bike zu haben, wäre mein traum, aber auch noch gleich mehrere... sehr schön.. vorallem das grüne...



Hallo,

habe auch mal klein angefangen. Mein erstes Cannondale, vor 5 Jahren war ein SuperV 900SL mit Fatty D 60mm und Felgenbremsen. Das war ein echter Traum. Danach hatte ich ein Scott FX20 und laufend war der Dämpfer geplatzt! Wahrscheinlich fehlkonstrucktion. Furchtbar! Naja dann gings weiter mit einen Gemini 1000 und meiner ersten Lefty. Als nächstes wurde es ein Gemini 2000 Thru 12 Frame, habe ich aber nie selbst gefahren sondern gleich wieder weiter verkauft. Danach kam mein TRAUM das Jeky Team Siemens, das gefiehl mir so gut das ich sogar zweimal hatte! Dazu kam dann noch eine Lefty Carbon ELO.

Seit diesem Jahr Versuche ich mein Glück auf dem Scalpel, habe das Rote günstig bekommen aber leider zu groß und deshalb das Scalpel SoBe (Grüne) gekauft. Das gefiehl mir dann so gut das ich es getunnt habe. Sram XO, Race Face Kurbel, SLR Sattel und zur Krönung noch Egg Beater. Auf dei wunschliste könnte noch eine XTR Kurbel und einpaar Carbonparts kommen.

Zum abschluss kaufte ich noch das Seaco R2000 mit Campagnolo ausstattung. 

Mein geheimnis, viel GEDULD und nichts überstürzen. Ich hänge wirklich an keinem Rad und verkaufe Sie in der Regel nach einer Bike Saisson. Nur das SoBe werde ich wohl nicht so schnell wieder hergeben.

Ein gebrauchtes Canni bis 2000 Euro würde ich immer anderen Bikes vorziehen. Schon alleine beim wiederverkaufen wird sich eine Cannondale entscheidung voll auszahlen. Man bekommt Sie immer los (Beste vom Besten) und dazu noch zu einem Guten Preis. 

Naja, wenn ich noch einpaar Bilder vom SuperV finde kommen Sie natürlich auch noch in meine "BILDER".

Bis denn....


----------



## chrikoh (28. Mai 2006)

Bitte mehr CDs!
Ich kann nicht genug davon sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## offpiste (28. Mai 2006)

- Scalpel (2004 Rahmen, Carbon Lefty, XO, Crossmax SL). Sensationell leicht und schnell. Hat erst seinen einigen Wochen Konkurrenz im Hause. Ein Nomad fürs cruisen und die gröberen Pisten.

- F600 2005 in RAW (War ein Schnäppchen, wenn das Scalpel zu wertvoll ist)

- und in der Vergangenheit gabs mal ein F1000 '97 und ein Jekyll 3000 '00


----------



## Skywalker99 (29. Mai 2006)

offpiste schrieb:
			
		

> - Scalpel (2004 Rahmen, Carbon Lefty, XO, Crossmax SL).
> - F600 2005 in RAW (War ein Schnäppchen, wenn das Scalpel zu wertvoll ist)
> - und in der Vergangenheit gabs mal ein F1000 '97 und ein Jekyll 3000 '00



Wo sind die Bilder?????


----------



## FastGringo (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Cannondaler! 
Fährt hier jemand noch ein 2001er Super V 500? Taugt das Bike was, was die Hinterradfederung angeht?? Könnte günstig zu einem gut erhaltenen SV500 (LX/XT) mit Hydr. Scheibenbremsen und neuem DT-Swiss Dämpfer kommen. Könnte in den Rahmen auch eine Lefty eingebaut werden? Denke mal schon, oder?

Was würdet Ihr für so ein Bike in sehr gutem Zusatnd noch zahlen?

Schönen Gruss, Reto


----------



## Skywalker99 (29. Mai 2006)

FastGringo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cannondaler!
> Fährt hier jemand noch ein 2001er Super V 500? Taugt das Bike was, was die Hinterradfederung angeht?? Könnte günstig zu einem gut erhaltenen SV500 (LX/XT) mit Hydr. Scheibenbremsen und neuem DT-Swiss Dämpfer kommen. Könnte in den Rahmen auch eine Lefty eingebaut werden? Denke mal schon, oder?
> 
> Was würdet Ihr für so ein Bike in sehr gutem Zusatnd noch zahlen?
> ...



Das SuperV ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen! Welchen Hinterbau hat Sie? Die Ein-Armige oder schon den Jekyll hinterbau? Hatte mal gehört das die Ein-Armigen Reißen-Brechen können? Aber da fahren bestimmt noch 1000de damit rum.

Naklar kann man eine Lefty reinbauen, ist momentan eine Fatty drin?

Wenn du es für einpaar hunderter bekommst, nicht zögern. Besser RAD gibts für wenig Geld nicht.


----------



## FastGringo (29. Mai 2006)

> Das SuperV ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen! Welchen Hinterbau hat Sie? Die Ein-Armige oder schon den Jekyll hinterbau? Hatte mal gehört das die Ein-Armigen Reißen-Brechen können? Aber da fahren bestimmt noch 1000de damit rum.
> 
> Naklar kann man eine Lefty reinbauen, ist momentan eine Fatty drin?
> 
> Wenn du es für einpaar hunderter bekommst, nicht zögern. Besser RAD gibts für wenig Geld nicht.



Hi Skywalker99

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das Super V 500 hat den einarmigen Hinterbau. Sollte der brechen, habe ich ja die lebenslange Canondale-Rahmengarantie, oder? ...sofern das dann nicht als natürlicher Verschleiss taxiert wird!?
Und ja, im Moment ist eine Fatty drin - das Bike hat anscheinend keine 600km drauf! Ich könnte es für rund 750.- Euro bekommen. Ist dieser Preis ok?

Gruss, Reto


----------



## Skywalker99 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

was für ein Baujahr ist es den? Ist das "C" am Steuerrohr ein rundes "C" oder schon das aktuelle "Cannondale -Logo"?

Wieviel mm hat den die Fatty? 60,70 oder schon die 80mm?

750 Euro? Dazu möchte ich jetzt nichts sagen? Es ist ein Marktpreis aber ob es jetzt Teuer oder ein Schnäppchen ist, sage ich mal nichts dazu. Frage dich einfach was bekomme ich für das Geld für gebrauchte Alternativen? 

Lebenslange Garantie besteht nur mit einer Org. Rechnung. Egal auf welchen Namen, bei abweichung einfach über einen Händler Regeln lassen.

mfg

P.S. den rest mach mal bitte per PM, das ist hier eigentlich nicht der Richtige Fred für eine Kaufberatung.


----------



## FastGringo (29. Mai 2006)

> was für ein Baujahr ist es den? Ist das "C" am Steuerrohr ein rundes "C" oder schon das aktuelle "Cannondale -Logo"?


Es hat schon das aktuelle Logo drauf, kenne den Jahrgang nicht - Er weiss es eben nicht mehr...



> Wieviel mm hat den die Fatty? 60,70 oder schon die 80mm?


Hat schon 80mm Federweg, gemäss seinen Angaben (Er meinte gar 100mm).



> 750 Euro? Dazu möchte ich jetzt nichts sagen? Es ist ein Marktpreis aber ob es jetzt Teuer oder ein Schnäppchen ist, sage ich mal nichts dazu. Frage dich einfach was bekomme ich für das Geld für gebrauchte Alternativen?


Das ist eben die Frage! Kenne mich mit den Gebraucht-Preisen nicht so aus, darum wäre eine Meinung sicher sehr hilfreich ;-)

Danke und Gruss, Reto


----------



## offpiste (30. Mai 2006)

Skywalker99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Bilder?????


hier:







[/url][/IMG]
(heute mit XO schaltung, XT Kurbel und Louise Bremsen)

und hier:




(das f600 ist noch fast im originalzustand, nur den low-normal wechsler durch einen alten xtr ersetzt)


----------



## Skywalker99 (30. Mai 2006)

offpiste schrieb:
			
		

> hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker99 (30. Mai 2006)

Aigeus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin zu einem gelben Scalpel 1000 gekommen.
> 
> ...




Ein Scalpel in der Chilenischen Landschaft, her mit den Bildern!


----------



## offpiste (31. Mai 2006)

bei der xtr waren schon zum zweiten mal neue kettenblätter fällig, und zudem hatten sich die befestigungsschrauben auf der linken seite tief und schief ins alu gegraben. nun kostet eine komplette xt kurbel eben weniger als ein satz xtr-kettenblätter. die paar gramm mehr gewicht mag ich vertragen und silber passt eigtl. besser zum scalpel ("lightning white w/silver hyperhighlights").


----------



## Mischa (31. Mai 2006)

Habe auch eine XT dran, sonst XTR, was soll's? An mein Scalpel sollte, durfte und konnte man keine XTR (2000er) mit großen Kettenblätter montieren, da es zu eng zwischen Rahmen und Strebe wurde und die Kohlenstofffaser das nicht so mag ;-)

Greetz
Mischa


----------



## Aigeus (5. Juni 2006)

@skywalker99: Ich habe eine Galerie mit einer ppar Chile / Argentinien Bildern angelegt: Galerie

Ich habe mein Coda erst in Chile gebraucht gekauft. Chile frisst Material, insofern ist es keine Schönheit (mehr geblieben), sondern funktioniert einfach gut!

Neueste Änderungen:
XTR Schaltwerk verschlissen, durch XT ersetzt
XT Kasette verschliessen, durch SRAM ersetzt
LX Schalthebel hinüber, durch SRAM Rocket Trigger ersetzt (arghhh... die scharzen XTR hätten genausoviel gekostet und hätten besser ausgesehen)

Viele Grüsse aus Buenos Aires!!!

Übrigens liebe Coda-Fahrer: In Chile hat Coda einen Anteil von gefühlten 50% an den "ordentlichen" Bikes. Hier gibt es keine Coda-Hatz: Coda ist in Chile DIE führende Marke für professionelle Bikes.


----------



## sirl (6. Juni 2006)

OT: @Aigeus,

Bilder sind ; vielleicht kannst Du ja mal hier von Deinen Touren berichten...

Gruß sirl


----------



## joreg (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch schon lange leidenschaftlicher Cannondaler...mein erstes war ein schönes Jekyll, bin dann ein Jahr mit nem Specialized Epic fremdgegangen, ehe ich dann bei meinem schönen SL900 mit Tune-Laufrädern hängengeblieben bin. Will es nicht mehr hergeben...es ist einfach nur genial zu fahren und sieht zudem nicht schlecht aus ;-)))

Grüße Joreg

P.S. ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Link klappt (das Cannondale-Rennrad ist nicht mehr aktuell). Da steht jetzt ein schönes BMC Team Rad vom letzten Jahr!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/139397/cat/500/ppuser/16415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRANKy (6. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meine "Babys"
präsentieren:

Ein Jekyll 1000 SL  an dem nur noch der Rahmen und der Umwerfer Orginal sind.


Die ausgetauschten Teile waren (bis vor kurzem) an meiner "Stadtschlampe" , ein olles Giant, verbaut.
Dann hat mir mein Händler ein neuen F500 Rahmen für 400 Teuros angeboten und da kann man doch nicht nein sagen! Oder? 

Und da ich auch noch die Fatty im Keller hatte, hab ich das Giant geschlachtet und hab jetzt ne neue "Edel-Stadtschlampe" 
Leider bekomm ich die Bilder nicht größer eingestellt.


Ach ja, ich hab noch ein CD F600 Rahmen, den ich los werden will, aber der ist größe "Jumbo" und hat die selbe Farbe wie das Jekyll.


----------



## joreg (7. Juni 2006)

@CRANKy

ist das ein XL-Rahmen???
wieviel willst du für den denn noch??? wieso gibst du so ein schönes Rad her???

Gruß joreg


----------



## joreg (7. Juni 2006)

@CRANKy

ist das ein XL-Rahmen???
wieviel willst du für den denn noch??? wieso gibst du so ein schönes Rad her???

Gruß joreg


----------



## Schnellwienix (7. Juni 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Billigmodell, F400, ehemaliges MTB meiner Frau, verwende ich jetzt als Stadfahrrad. Kein Bild vorhanden.



Frauen kommen eben mit einfachem Material auch vorwärts!!!  
Fahre auch ein F400 und finde das Bike super. Allerdings wurde es auch mit der kompletten XT aufgerüstet.


----------



## Schnellwienix (7. Juni 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Da wo hier mal "alle" Cannondale Fahrer / Besitzer zusammen sind,
> mal eine Frage.
> Habe mein erstes CD mit Lefty und wollte meinen Tacho montieren
> und musste dabei feststellen, das ich die Magnetaufnahmen nicht
> ...


Frag mal nach bei www.cannondalestore.de! Der Laden ist in Zell an der Mosel und soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es dort diese Adapter!


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2006)

*muhihihi*


----------



## Saubiker (8. Juni 2006)

Salü, bin zukünftiger Cannondale F700sl Fahrer,hab aber noch so meine Probleme  mit der Rahmengröße, 181Groß, 86cm Schrittlänge.M oder L?


----------



## traveller23 (8. Juni 2006)

Denke L ist ideal. Ich bin 187cm und mir ist der L fast ein bisserl zu klein.


----------



## wookie (9. Juni 2006)

Saubiker schrieb:
			
		

> Salü, bin zukünftiger Cannondale F700sl Fahrer,hab aber noch so meine Probleme  mit der Rahmengröße, 181Groß, 86cm Schrittlänge.M oder L?



Ich habe auch 181cm höhe.
Und mir passt mein "L" sehr gut:


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2006)

Saubiker schrieb:
			
		

> Salü, bin zukünftiger Cannondale F700sl Fahrer,hab aber noch so meine Probleme  mit der Rahmengröße, 181Groß, 86cm Schrittlänge.M oder L?


bin 183 und fahr auch L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (13. Juni 2006)

hallo erdi01, kann kein Pic von Deinem fertigen Raven finden. Die "Zwischenstände" sehen aber sehr vielversprechend aus. Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild rein.
jopo


----------



## Seifert692 (14. Juni 2006)

Mein Scalpel ist noch nicht ganz fertig...





...momentan sieht es so aus





Ich habe es aber bald geschafft.


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juni 2006)

was fehlt denn?
die lefty?


----------



## Seifert692 (14. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> was fehlt denn?
> die lefty?



Ja und der Lenker.Warte mittlerweile schon einen knappen Monat. Gabel kommt am Freitag.

Grüße


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und der Lenker.Warte mittlerweile schon einen knappen Monat. Gabel kommt am Freitag.



Hast du die dir von den leuten auf dem CC kunstwerk thread aufschwätzen lassen


----------



## Seifert692 (14. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die dir von den leuten auf dem CC kunstwerk thread aufschwätzen lassen



Nein-nein! Habe sie günstig bekommen und lasse sie von 88+ optimieren.
Für´s grobe Gelände habe ich ein anderes Bike.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erdi01, kann kein Pic von Deinem fertigen Raven finden. Die "Zwischenstände" sehen aber sehr vielversprechend aus. Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild rein.
> jopo


Ja, werd ich noch machen. Mal sehen ob ich am WE die Zeit finde für ein Fotoshooting.


----------



## Seifert692 (15. Juni 2006)

Ganz schön warm...


----------



## Seifert692 (19. Juni 2006)

Immer noch warm... 


Verkaufe Masterpiece: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joey jordison (19. Juni 2006)

ich hab ein cannondale F600. bin damit voll zufrieden, trau mich nur nich damit zu springen, deshalb wird mein nächstes bike ein downhill/freeride bike. vorzugsweise natürlich cannondale weils einfach ne super qualität is (also die erfahrung hab ich jetzt so gemacht)


----------



## Seifert692 (19. Juni 2006)

joey jordison schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein cannondale F600. bin damit voll zufrieden, trau mich nur nich damit zu springen, deshalb wird mein nächstes bike ein downhill/freeride bike. vorzugsweise natürlich cannondale weils einfach ne super qualität is (also die erfahrung hab ich jetzt so gemacht)




Fotos?


Verkaufe Masterpiece: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## stefanxy1 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
habe ein Cannondale Killer V 500 günstig erstanden. Grund: Im Monostay hinten ist ein Riesenloch! Nach einigem Suchen hab ich nun auch rausgefunden, was da mal drin gewesen sein muss: Der Gegenhalter (?) für die hintere Cantibremse. Das Teil scheint rausgebrochen oder rausgebohrt worden zu sein. Habe gehört, dass es so eine Wippmechanik gewesen ist, bin da aber nicht sicher.
Meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch so ein Rad und kann mir eine Detailaufnahme des Gegenhalters schicken/hier posten? Ich müsste halt wissen
a) wie sieht das Ding genau aus (Abmessungen)
b) wie ist es befestigt (geschraubt? war das ein Anlöt/Anschweissteil?)

1-Millonen-Euro-Zusatzfrage: Gibts das (noch) als Ersatzteil? Weiss jemand wo?

Danke!
Grüße,
NatWest


----------



## matthew (20. Juni 2006)

stefanxy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe ein Cannondale Killer V 500 günstig erstanden. Grund: Im Monostay hinten ist ein Riesenloch! Nach einigem Suchen hab ich nun auch rausgefunden, was da mal drin gewesen sein muss: Der Gegenhalter (?) für die hintere Cantibremse. Das Teil scheint rausgebrochen oder rausgebohrt worden zu sein. Habe gehört, dass es so eine Wippmechanik gewesen ist, bin da aber nicht sicher.
> Meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch so ein Rad und kann mir eine Detailaufnahme des Gegenhalters schicken/hier posten? Ich müsste halt wissen
> a) wie sieht das Ding genau aus (Abmessungen)
> ...



Hallo,

diese Wippmechanik nennt sich Ge-Force 40 oder so ähnlich. Kann mal ein Foto von dem Teil machen. 
Was für ein Modelljahr ist das Killer V denn? Werde mal ein Foto von meinem "Liebling" machen, ist zwar ein "M-Design", aber so anders kann es ja nicht sein. Oh, ich lese gerade Monostay, dann brauche ich doch kein Foto zu machen, meins hat kein Monostay.

So auf diesem Bild siehst Du wo diese "Wippmechanik" angeschraubt war.



Bin noch mal in mich gegangen und mir fällt kein "Monostay"-cannondale ein, wo dieser "Bremskraftverstärker" montiert war. Kannst Du mal ein Foto von Deinem Killer V machen?

Jetzt noch die Umlenkung selbst.




Sorry, die Qualität der Fotos ist nicht immer so toll, aber man kann es erkennen. Wie kriege ich eigentlich die Fotos kleiner? 

@all: schöne cannondales habt ihr da, aber meist modernere mit lefty. Ich persönlich mag ja die Fatty lieber (optisch), obwohl ich gestehen muß das ich die Lefty noch nie und die Fatty nur mal kurz gefahren bin. 


happy trails!


----------



## Pubert (20. Juni 2006)

Nachdem Transalp24 nicht auf Mails reagiert hat, habe ich mir jetzt ein Cannondale geholt. Eigentlich war Cannondale immer schon mein Traum. Während der Schulzeit(vor 20 Jahren) fehlte einem bloß die Kohle für so ein Fahrrad. Jetzt bekomme ich ein Bad Boy Ultra in XL (189 / 90,5 cm) mit Magura Louise FR (180/160) und Shimano XT Ausstattung (Kurbel 48/36/26). Donnerstag wird es in Holland produziert und ich hoffe, daß ich es nächste Woche abholen kann....


----------



## Seifert692 (20. Juni 2006)

Pubert schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Transalp24 nicht auf Mails reagiert hat, habe ich mir jetzt ein Cannondale geholt. Eigentlich war Cannondale immer schon mein Traum. Während der Schulzeit(vor 20 Jahren) fehlte einem bloß die Kohle für so ein Fahrrad. Jetzt bekomme ich ein Bad Boy Ultra in XL (189 / 90,5 cm) mit Magura Louise FR (180/160) und Shimano XT Ausstattung (Kurbel 48/36/26). Donnerstag wird es in Holland produziert und ich hoffe, daß ich es nächste Woche abholen kann....




Sehr gute Wahl! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, zwecks der Lieferfrist.
Ich wollte mir auch erst ein anderes Rahmenset zulegen, ein Canyon RC9. Nachdem ich aber ein 1/4 Jahr warten musste und ich mir dann nochmal 2 Monate Wartezeit, wegen angeblich falsch aufgeschriebener Rahmengröße (M war auf einmal L), als Nachschlag geholt hatte, ist mir die Lust an Canyon vergangen. Man hat mir mindestens 4 Mal mitgeteilt, es wäre in der Montage. Dem war aber nicht so. Echt traurig! Aber egal, jetzt fahre ich ja Cannondale.

Grüße


Verkaufe Masterpiece: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthew (20. Juni 2006)

Pubert schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag wird es in Holland produziert und ich hoffe, daß ich es nächste Woche abholen kann....



Soweit mir bekannt ist produziert cannondale in den Staaten!
Ein Bad Boy ist feines Gerät, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Kann man in Holland die Bikes persönlich abholen?

ciao matthias


----------



## Mischa (20. Juni 2006)

Saubiker schrieb:
			
		

> Salü, bin zukünftiger Cannondale F700sl Fahrer,hab aber noch so meine Probleme  mit der Rahmengröße, 181Groß, 86cm Schrittlänge.M oder L?




@Saubiker: Ich würde dir eher zu M raten, wenn Du sportlich unterwegs sein möchtest, aber es kommt doch noch aufs Modell drauf an?! Ich bin etwas größer und fahre Rahmengröße L, passt optimal. CD baut eher größer...
Mit der Schrittlänge kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen, aber auch dort würde ich eher zu M raten.

Grüße
Mischa


----------



## Pubert (20. Juni 2006)

Cannondale Europe sitzt in Holland. Das Fahrrad habe ich in Deutschland bei einem, hier im Forum gut bekannten Cannondale Händler aus Eisenach, gekauft. Ich hatte auch schon Bedenken bzgl. Holland. Man muß ja nicht in Krisenzeiten(Fußball WM) bei einem unserer Erzfeinde kaufen ...


----------



## matthew (20. Juni 2006)

Wenn das Bad Boy da ist, aber bitte auch ein schönes Foto posten!
Dann mal viel Glück bei den Holländern zur Zeit ist es ja noch unproblematisch, haben Holland : Deutschland hat ja noch nicht gespielt.

ciao matthias


----------



## stefanxy1 (20. Juni 2006)

Mein Rad sieht so aus.
Ich hab auch schon nach Katalogen gesucht, aber auch da nichts drin gefunden... das rad müsste so um 96 sein. Hat keinen Cantigegenhalter (den vermute ich ja als abgerissen), hat Monostay und hat nicht das verlängerte Ausfallende  
Hoffe, Du kannst was mit den Bildern anfangen...

Gruß,
NatWest


----------



## chrikoh (20. Juni 2006)

Gibt es von Cannondale Rahmensets=Rahmen +Gabel auch oder nur Komplettbikes?


----------



## Seifert692 (20. Juni 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es von Cannondale Rahmensets=Rahmen +Gabel auch oder nur Komplettbikes?



Mit viel Glück, ja! Du mußt halt viel suchen, soweit wie ich weiß.
Mein Set stammt von einem kompletten Bike. Es gab ja von Cannondale die Rahmentauschaktion, also wird man auch bestimmt Sets bekommen.


Verkaufe Masterpiece: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## chrikoh (20. Juni 2006)

Die Tauschaktion ist leider schon aus.


----------



## Seifert692 (20. Juni 2006)

Ja, wie geschrieben.
Frage halt bei deinem Cannondale-Händler, fall´s vorhanden. Ansonsten gibt es auch ab und zu ein paar gute Frames bei Ebay.


----------



## freerider_90 (20. Juni 2006)

ich wär gern einer...

ich find des gemini dh is das geilste bik was man vorne noch mit ner 66 oder auch ner 888 faähren könnte...

man wie gern hätt ich des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthew (20. Juni 2006)

stefanxy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch schon nach Katalogen gesucht, aber auch da nichts drin gefunden... das rad müsste so um 96 sein. Hat keinen Cantigegenhalter (den vermute ich ja als abgerissen), hat Monostay und hat nicht das verlängerte Ausfallende
> Hoffe, Du kannst was mit den Bildern anfangen...



Hallo NatWest,

ich habe jetzt auch mal in den cannondale Katalogen (1995 - 1998) geschaut. Das einzige Killer V mit Cantigegenhalter und der passenden Farbe ist das von 1995, aber das hat ja die verlängerten Ausfallenden und  keinen Monostay. Ab 1996 sind alle Killer V´s baugleich, keine technischen Änderungen, außer 1998 da gibt es sie mit einer Fatty. Allerdings hat kein Killer V ab 1996 einen Cantigegenhalter.
Steht denn Killer V auf dem Rahmen? Was hat es für eine Rahmenhöhe? Wie sieht das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr aus?
Es gibt aber bei cannondale Zwischenmodelle, das sind Räder die zwischen den beidebn Hauptkatalogen rausgebracht werden, da gibt es dann so eine Art Flyer als Prospekt, so 4 DIN A4 Seiten. Vielleicht ist das Killer V so ein Zwischenmodell zwischen 1995 und 1996.

ciao matthias


----------



## mosi (20. Juni 2006)

@chrikoh 
die tauschaktion ist OFFIZIELL beendet aber INOFFIZIELL ist es kein problem 
ein Rahmenset in der rahmentauschaktion zu bekommen  

@stefanxy poste mal bitte die rahmennummer unten am tretlagergehäuse
die ersten 4-5 nummern reichen schon,dann kann ich die zumindest sagen wann der rahmen produziert worden ist


----------



## Mischa (20. Juni 2006)

Gibt es, allerdings zu einem doch recht netten Preis - bisher war das so


----------



## matthew (21. Juni 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> poste mal bitte die rahmennummer unten am tretlagergehäuse
> die ersten 4-5 nummern reichen schon,dann kann ich die zumindest sagen wann der rahmen produziert worden ist



@mosi: geht das bei allen cannondales? oder erst ab einem bestimmten Modelljahr? 

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## stefanxy1 (21. Juni 2006)

matthew schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo NatWest,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch mal in den cannondale Katalogen (1995 - 1998) geschaut. Das einzige Killer V mit Cantigegenhalter und der passenden Farbe ist das von 1995, aber das hat ja die verlängerten Ausfallenden und  keinen Monostay. Ab 1996 sind alle Killer V´s baugleich, keine technischen Änderungen, außer 1998 da gibt es sie mit einer Fatty. Allerdings hat kein Killer V ab 1996 einen Cantigegenhalter.
> Steht denn Killer V auf dem Rahmen? Was hat es für eine Rahmenhöhe? Wie sieht das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr aus?
> ...



Hallo,

Steuerkopflogo ist ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bestehend aus Streifen. Auf der linken oberen Seite verläuft der Cannondale-Schriftzug. Ja, na klar steht Killer V 500 auf dem Rahmen! Rahmennummer kann ich nur noch bruchstückhaft entziffern, da ist wohl mal jemand ziemlich derbe aufgesetzt. Antriebsseitig steht: e b 307 wahrscheinlich hilft das nicht weiter, oder? Rahmenhöhe habe ich noch nicht gemessen. 
Wie sah denn nun eigentlich das Teil aus, das mal in dem Riesenloch steckte? Oder gab es ab '96 nur V-Brakes? Dann hätte ja jemand mal ganz derbe schlecht gebastelt...  

Grüße,
NatWest


----------



## matthew (21. Juni 2006)

Richtig, ab 1996 hatten zumindest die beiden Killer V`s im Katalog keine "Cantiaufnahme" mehr. Ich gebe Dir aber recht das dass dann äußerst mystiriös ist, mit dem Loch an der Stelle. Mir ist eben noch eingefallen das ich für die Gabel einen Adapter für die "Wippmechanik" habe. Ich suche den mal und mach ein Foto dann kannst Du Dir ein Bild machen wie es ungefähr aussieht.

ciao matthias


----------



## chrikoh (21. Juni 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> @chrikoh
> die tauschaktion ist OFFIZIELL beendet aber INOFFIZIELL ist es kein problem
> ein Rahmenset in der rahmentauschaktion zu bekommen
> 
> Und wo?


----------



## stefanxy1 (22. Juni 2006)

@matthew: Super!  
Licht am Ende des Tunnels!!  

Natwest


----------



## illson (22. Juni 2006)

Hi, 

wollte mich nur mal mitteilen, weil ich auch ein Cannondale fahre. Bad Boy Disc mit Starrgabel, Brooks Swift, X.0 Trigger. Statt der Avic Juicy 5 habe ich mir Magura Louise dranbasteln lassen. Für 'n X.0-Schaltwerk hat's nicht mehr gereicht ;-) Habe ständig Chainsuck. Liegt das an der billigen Truvativ Five D, oder hat das andere Uhrsachen? Kann mir jemand 'ne leichte Kurbelgarnitur empfehlen, die mich nicht gleich das letzte Hemd kostet? Wie teuer sind eigentlich die Si Hollowgram und würden die passen? Generell muss ich sagen, bekommt man bei Cannondale für recht viel Kohle nur mäßige Komponenten, bwz. wenn man richtig gutes Zeug will wird's auch richig empfindlich teuer. Trotzdem finde ich mein Bike Klasse.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4u (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Hollowgram Si kostet so um die 800,-
auf ebay ab und zu um 500,- gesehen.

Bevor du aber wegen dem Preis in Ohnmacht fällst
kann ich dich beruhigen, an dein Bad Boy wird
sie nicht passen.
Anderer Innenlagerdurchmesser!

Ich würde die Kurbel gegen was bezahlbares anderer
namhafter Hersteller tauschen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike, Michael


----------



## Bax (22. Juni 2006)

Mein Prophet SL:


----------



## matthew (23. Juni 2006)

So nach einem bißchen kramen im Keller habe ich die Aufnahme für die Wippmechanik gefunden.

Draufsicht:




Seitenansicht:




Wie erwähnt stammt es von der Original Starrgabel meines cannondale. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.

@illson: Kannst ja den Vorgänger der Hollowgram Kurbel nehmen, die Magic oder coda 900 Kurbel. Die kann allerdings ein Problemkind sein. Das Tretlagergehäuse sollte plan sein und die Kurbel sollte auch genau "ausgerichtet" sein. Schön aussehen tut sie allemal , finde ich.

ciao matthias


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Juni 2006)

Bis auf Sattelstütze nun endlich fertig und eingeritten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] sag mal was zum Gewicht  

@[email protected] also es gibt schon offiziell Framesets von CD, nur sind die so teuer, dass man lieber ein Einsteigermodell käuft und die Parts in Ebay vertickt.

Und in Holland werden die Bikes für den Europamarkt "nur" zusammengebaut, die Frames kommen aus den Staaten.


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] sag mal was zum Gewicht
> 
> Knapp 11-Kilo (10,7) mit dem Sattel und der Stütze.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musashi (27. Juni 2006)

Habe ein F600 (2001) mit Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen und mein absoluter Liebling, ein Jekyll 700 (2003) hat die Lefty Jake verbaut und ich muss sagen ich bin super zufrieden damit. Pics vom Jekyll sind unter meinen Bildern zu sehen. Ich liebe es. Farbe ist tangelo


----------



## mosi (27. Juni 2006)

matthew schrieb:
			
		

> @mosi: geht das bei allen cannondales? oder erst ab einem bestimmten Modelljahr?
> 
> happy trails!
> matthias



Ja das geht bei allen Modellen egal wie alt.


----------



## mosi (27. Juni 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:
			
		

> mosi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mosi (27. Juni 2006)

stefanxy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad sieht so aus.
> Ich hab auch schon nach Katalogen gesucht, aber auch da nichts drin gefunden... das rad müsste so um 96 sein. Hat keinen Cantigegenhalter (den vermute ich ja als abgerissen), hat Monostay und hat nicht das verlängerte Ausfallende
> Hoffe, Du kannst was mit den Bildern anfangen...
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt mal in den Katalogen gestöbert:
Also dein Bike könnte ein F500 aus 95 sein da alle C-dales bis dahin
keinen Monostay Hinterbau hatten erst ab 95 bekamen die F-Serie den Monostay die damals noch gebauten K-Vs hatten den alten Hinterbau mit zwei Streben.
Auch kommt ein 96er M500 kommt in frage da es das Rad in MoosGreen gab.


----------



## jopo (27. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erdi01, kann kein Pic von Deinem fertigen Raven finden. Die "Zwischenstände" sehen aber sehr vielversprechend aus. Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild rein.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, werd ich noch machen. Mal sehen ob ich am WE die Zeit finde für ein Fotoshooting.


Hi erdi, ist Dein Raven nur ein Fake oder ist Dein Fotoapparat kaputt?
jopo


----------



## matthew (28. Juni 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt mal in den Katalogen gestöbert:
> Also dein Bike könnte ein F500 aus 95 sein da alle C-dales bis dahin
> keinen Monostay Hinterbau hatten erst ab 95 bekamen die F-Serie den Monostay die damals noch gebauten K-Vs hatten den alten Hinterbau mit zwei Streben.
> Auch kommt ein 96er M500 kommt in frage da es das Rad in MoosGreen gab.



Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob es nicht eine M-Serie ist, da die kleinste Rahmenform bei cannondale ja in Killer V Form war. ABER, es steht ja Killer V 500 auf dem Oberrohr und kann deshalb nicht sein. Oder steht auf einem Größe "S" M-Serie Rahmen "Killer V"? Eine F-Serie kann es nicht sein, hat kein Headshok Steuerrohr.
Ich habe das Killer V in dieser Farbzusammenstellung in keinem cannondale-Katalog (1995 - 1998) gefunden. 
Richtig, Monostay haben die Killer V´s erst ab Modelljahr 1996. 

Wie kann ich denn das Modelljahr anhand der Rahmennummer erkennen?

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## mosi (28. Juni 2006)

die alten C-dales hatten am Tretlagergehäuse einen Ziffern-Nummerncode
eingrafiert z.b.
FC 12345
012732  5F5Q17

also FC steht für das Herstellungsjahr E=93 F=94 G=95 H=96 usw.
        C=das Monat A=Jänner B=Feber C=März usw.
        12345=Rahemennummer
        012732 ist ein interner Hertsellungscode
        5F5Q ist die Rahmenqualität z.b 2.8 3.o
        17 ist die Rahmengrösse


----------



## matthew (28. Juni 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> die alten C-dales hatten am Tretlagergehäuse einen Ziffern-Nummerncode
> eingrafiert z.b.
> FC 12345
> 012732  5F5Q17
> ...



ja das ist doch mal interessant! danke dir!  

ciao matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi erdi, ist Dein Raven nur ein Fake oder ist Dein Fotoapparat kaputt?
> jopo


weder noch, habe einfach noch keine Zeit gefunden für's ausführliche Fotoshooting. Den Endstand gibts aber schon auf einem Bild zu sehen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/262475/cat/10359

Wenn die offizellen Fotos geuppt sind werd ich's hier verkünden.


----------



## jopo (28. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Endstand gibts aber schon auf einem Bild zu sehen:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/262475/cat/10359


Endstand ohne Pedale = Draisine? Da musst Du den Sattel tiefer stellen, damit Du mit den Füssen auf den Boden kommst!
Nein, im Ernst , das zweitschönste Raven, das ich bisher gesehen habe. 
Hast Du schon mal über eine goldene Kette nachgedacht? Aber das ist dann wohl schon Porno.
jopo

PS. oder goldnitrierte Titan-Eggbeater? 
Ich schaue das Teil jetzt schon eine halbe Stunde lang an, wirklich super! Und mutig, mit den Felgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Endstand ohne Pedale = Draisine? Da musst Du den Sattel tiefer stellen, damit Du mit den Füssen auf den Boden kommst!
> Nein, im Ernst , das zweitschönste Raven, das ich bisher gesehen habe.
> Hast Du schon mal über eine goldene Kette nachgedacht? Aber das ist dann wohl schon Porno.
> jopo


Pedale schraub ich dann drauf wenns ich wirklich mal fahre. Im Moment steht's nur im Wohnzimmer.

Und JA ne goldene KMC hatte ich schon, hatt sich aber mit den goldenen Laufrädern gebissen, drum in silber


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] 
@[email protected]

so heute habe ich mir die Zeit genommen für's Fotoshooting meines Raven  

Bilder und Detail sind in meiner Sig verlinkt.

Wenn Ihr die Bilder seht werden Ihr sicher verstehen warum es mir zum fahren zu schade ist und im Wohnzimmer steht


----------



## jopo (1. Juli 2006)

erdi, ganz grosse Klasse! Kannst Du nicht doch noch ein Komplett-Pic machen mit Pedalen vor weniger unruhigem Hintergrund. So in etwa wie meins vorm Garagentor.
jopo


----------



## Patno1 (2. Juli 2006)

Hi erstmal. Ich brauche eure Hilfe bzw. Meinung, da ich über 15 Jahre kein Bike mehr hatte. Ich habe gestern ziemlich günstig ein Cannondale Bike von einem Bekannten geholt. Da dieser aber auch nicht sehr viel Ahnung hat, weiss ich jetzt nicht genau welches MODELL es genau ist??? -schäm-  
Einziger vermerk auf dem Rahmen sind Super V Series und Super V SL. Beim Googlen und bei Ebay habe ich allerdings verschiedene Modelle dieser Serie gefunden. Welches ist dies jetzt genau??? Wie gesagt habe nicht viel Ahnung also bitte nur ernstgemeinte Hilfe posten. Dank im vorraus.

Hier der Link zu dem Rad.
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8831/sta701753nb.jpg


----------



## ribisl (2. Juli 2006)

Mein Scalpel:


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juli 2006)

ribisl schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Scalpel:
> 
> 
> Schönes Bike!
> Ich brauche die Stütze!!!


----------



## ribisl (2. Juli 2006)

Ich hab auf meine Masterpiece auch ewig gewartet (so ca. 6Wochen)

Wie bist auf 10,7 kg kommen??? 
Meins hat derzeit 11,2kg, meine Bremse wird aber noch getauscht und vielleicht auch noch die Kurbel irgendwann. Aber des wird mir auch keinen 1/2 kg weniger bringen!


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juli 2006)

ribisl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auf meine Masterpiece auch ewig gewartet (so ca. 6Wochen)
> 
> Wie bist auf 10,7 kg kommen???
> Meins hat derzeit 11,2kg, meine Bremse wird aber noch getauscht und vielleicht auch noch die Kurbel irgendwann. Aber des wird mir auch keinen 1/2 kg weniger bringen!



Rahmengröße S, Masterpiese (33cm) + SelleItalia Teknologika (99g) wurden nachträglich montiert und deswegen sind sie nicht auf jedem Foto zu sehen, KMC SL 10 Gold (106-Glieder), XTR Titan 32 Kassette, C116 Blätter, Ritcheypedale und alle Stahlschrauben sind durch Titan und wo es der Drehmoment zulässt durch Aluminium ersetzt. Da kommt schon ein halbes Kilo zusammen.

Das hier wiegt nur 10,2 inklusive allem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=113588&d=1151391883 
Findest du bei schwarze XC-Lieblinge: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216019&page=6

Grüße

Gerade nochmal nachgewogen. Es schwangt zwischen 10,6 und 10,7kg. Kommt durch Sattel und Stütze.


----------



## Skywalker99 (3. Juli 2006)

Patno1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern ein Cannondale Bike von einem Bekannten geholt. Weiss ich jetzt nicht genau welches MODELL es genau ist??? -schäm-
> Welches ist dies jetzt genau??? Wie gesagt habe nicht viel Ahnung also bitte nur ernstgemeinte Hilfe posten. Dank im vorraus.



Hallo,

ich würde mal auf ein 98 oder 99er SuperV Tippen. Du müsstest auf dem Steuerlager ein rundes "C" als Cannondale Logo haben. Auch deine Fatty hat eher 60mm (Fatty D) wenn ich mich nicht Täusche. Der Dämpfer sollte ein FOX Vanilla R sein, der sehr Robust ist. Ich hatte ein ähnliches in Rot, und hatte sehr viel Spass damit, denn man ärgert sich nicht über jeden Sturz im Gelände. Nur einz musst du dir merken, die Fattys oder Leftys vertragen absolut kein Wasser, niemals mit Dampfstrahler reinigen und in keine tieferen gewässer springen. 

Vieeeeel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patno1 (3. Juli 2006)

Skywalker99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mal auf ein 98 oder 99er SuperV Tippen. Du müsstest auf dem Steuerlager ein rundes "C" als Cannondale Logo haben. Auch deine Fatty hat eher 60mm (Fatty D) wenn ich mich nicht Täusche. Der Dämpfer sollte ein FOX Vanilla R sein, der sehr Robust ist. Ich hatte ein ähnliches in Rot, und hatte sehr viel Spass damit, denn man ärgert sich nicht über jeden Sturz im Gelände. Nur einz musst du dir merken, die Fattys oder Leftys vertragen absolut kein Wasser, niemals mit Dampfstrahler reinigen und in keine tieferen gewässer springen.
> 
> Vieeeeel Spass damit.




Danke dir  Meinst du 400 Euro, die ich dafür bezahlt habe sind in ordnung?
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8831/sta701753nb.jpg


----------



## Gefahradler (3. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt muss ich von meinem Kanonendale auch mal ein Bildchen posten, gefällt es euch?


----------



## Skywalker99 (4. Juli 2006)

Patno1 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir  Meinst du 400 Euro, die ich dafür bezahlt habe sind in ordnung?
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8831/sta701753nb.jpg



Wenn man vergleicht was man für 400 Euro sonst bekommt, oder das ein Baumarkt Fahrrad um die 200 Euro kostet, hast du alles RICHTIG gemacht. 

Happy Trails.......


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Juli 2006)

Moin,
Gewicht beim Scalpel......es wird nicht mehr gelogen als beim Geldverdienen, Fi..en und beim Fahrradgewicht.
So jetzt zu meinem .
Basis Scalpel 3000 Gr. M mit Dt Swiss Dämpfer und Lefty Speed Carbon.
Pedale:Shimano 959
Räder: DT-4.1d mit Aerolite Speichen, Nabe HA-240S VA-Cannondale Omega
Reifen:Michelin XCR dry2
Schläuche:Schwalbe XXL light 
Lenker:Schmolke Carbon mit Tune Barends
Sattelstütze:Schmolke Carbon
Sattel:Selle ca.120gr ähnlich Carbon (siehe Foto)
Bremse:XTR
Schaltung:XTR
Kurbel:XTR
Vorbau:Cannondale 100mm 5°
Schnellspanner:Tune AC
Tacho: VDO 1.0
Puls: Polar F11 mit Halter
Gewicht 10,8kg gesamt


----------



## traveller23 (4. Juli 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Gewicht beim Scalpel......es wird nicht mehr gelogen als beim Geldverdienen, Fi..en und beim Fahrradgewicht.
> So jetzt zu meinem .
> Basis Scalpel 3000 mit Dt Swiss Dämpfer und Lefty Speed Carbon.
> ...


Hast noch mehr als das Sattelfoto?


----------



## 2fast4u (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Scalpel3000


10.8kg bei welcher Rahmengröße?
(eigentlich das ausschlaggebende Kriterium)


lG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (4. Juli 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Gewicht beim Scalpel......es wird nicht mehr gelogen als beim Geldverdienen, Fi..en und beim Fahrradgewicht.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlanDas (4. Juli 2006)

Wie sind die XCR DryÂ² so?
hab sie hier als "angebot" fÃ¼r 25â¬ das stoÃ¼ck um die ecke gesehen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
sorry..Gr. M ist der Scalpel Rahmen...
Die XCR dry2 habe ich seit diesem jahr. Auf der HA den 2ten...
Rollen super leicht..doch ich finde den zu empfindlich bzgl. DURCHSTICHE....
Fahre den mit ca. 2,8-3,2bar....
Habe letztes jahr auf meiner ersten Transalp VA-XCR dry und HA-XCR Mud gefahren..ging 7 tage ohne Platten doch auf nassen Untergrund ist VORSICHT geboten...und der Vortrieb hält sich auf den Steinen sehr in Grenzen...
Den NAVENE Trail und auch die Tremalzo Abfahrt haben die Reifen unbeschadet überstanden.
Ich suche jedoch noch den passenden Reifen für die 2te Transalp....
Larsen TT.... oder VA-Michelin XCRdry2 und HA-XCR-AT...doch da ist mir evtl. der XCR/AT zu schwer mit ca. 700gr....will ja möglichst leicht unterwegs sein....
Na ja mal sehen ist ja noch ZEIT....
Bilder vom Scalpel kommen...VERSPROCHEN........!


----------



## chrikoh (11. Juli 2006)

Geh bitte! Zeigts mir noch ein paar CDs.


----------



## Pubert (12. Juli 2006)

So, es hat doch noch etwas länger gedauert. Aber jetzt ist mein Bike endlich fertig und wie versprochen, ein Bild ...

Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra (XL) mit folgenden Veränderungen:
Kurbel (48Z), Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Kette und Kassette von Shimano XT
Bremse Magura Louise FR 180/160


----------



## Jekyll2002 (14. Juli 2006)

Hier mein neuer, selbst aufgebauter Kumpel:   

Ein GeminiDH in Team-Lackierung mit ShiverDC, DoubleWide, GustavM und allerlei RaceFace Schnickschnack. Den Rahmen hab ich hier im Forum günstig
erworben. Die Komponenten stammen vom Vorgänger, einem Gemini 1000.


----------



## ribisl (14. Juli 2006)

Warum CD jetzt auch im MTBBereich den Plastikweg gehen muss , aber die neuen SLRs , was gibts schöneres....






haben will.......


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2006)

ribisl schrieb:
			
		

> Warum CD jetzt auch im MTBBereich den Plastikweg gehen muss , aber die neuen SLRs , was gibts schöneres....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst das System6 und jetzt das ...

OOOHHHHH     Das hätt mir keiner zeigen dürfen  

Ich brauch INPUT - wer weis schon mehr, Kommt auch ein Hardtail aus Carbon


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auch ein Hardtail aus Carbon


Das wär mal was. Ihre aktuellen Fullies können sie behalten, so nen labberigen Hinterbau würd ich nicht geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## mosi (15. Juli 2006)

ja definitiv kommt ein hardtail in carbon spätestens zur eurobike in friedrichshafen warscheinlich aber schon im august die ersten modelle 
und spätestens mitte nächsten jahres kommt ein neues scalpel mit 9cm 
federweg am heck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (15. Juli 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> ja definitiv kommt ein hardtail in carbon spätestens zur eurobike in friedrichshafen warscheinlich aber schon im august die ersten modelle
> und spätestens mitte nächsten jahres kommt ein neues scalpel mit 9cm
> federweg am heck



Woher weißt du das?
Gibts da einen Link? Wäre namlich interessant.


----------



## Seifert692 (15. Juli 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> ja definitiv kommt ein hardtail in carbon spätestens zur eurobike in friedrichshafen warscheinlich aber schon im august die ersten modelle
> und spätestens mitte nächsten jahres kommt ein neues scalpel mit 9cm
> federweg am heck



Woher hast du das mit dem neuen Scalpel?

Grüße


----------



## mosi (16. Juli 2006)

Ich Arbeite seid über 15 Jahren in der Branche und habe,auch aus diesen grund lange und gute Beziehungen in dieser Branche,nicht nur zu C-dale auch zu anderen Herstellern auch waren wir eine der ersten die C-dale Räder in AUT verkauft haben.
Glaubt mir das Carbonhardtail und das Carbon-Rush ist fertig und kommt das Scalpel liegt in den letzten zügen,wird aber warscheinlich erst im Frühsommer 07
präsentiert da es wenig sinn macht 3-neue MTB´s auf einmal vorzustellen
Vorallem da ja heuer schon 2-neue Räder(System6 und Tria-6/13) vorgestellt worden sind.
Übt euch in gedult und last euch überraschen...........


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2006)

mosi schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Glaubt mir das Carbonhardtail und das Carbon-Rush ist fertig und kommt :


bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen  

Vor allem auf die Rahmengewichte und ob eine Carbon Fatty kommt.

Der Spaß wird garantiert alles andere als preiswert da muß das Gewicht schon ein schlagkräftiges Agument sein ...


----------



## mosi (17. Juli 2006)

Mit der Carbon-Fatty wurde vor ein paar Jahren Experimentiert die ganze Sache hat sich aber herausgestellt das nichts bringt ausser das sie vom Preis her jenseits von gut und böse ist.
Deshalb wurde das Projekt Carbon-Fatty wieder zu grabe getragen.


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Juli 2006)

Soviel ich weis lag es eher daran das Cannondale seine Lefty puschen will. Mit Preisen jenseits von gut und böse hat Cannondale noch nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## mosi (17. Juli 2006)

nein schlicht und ergreifend es hätte vom gewicht her nichts gebracht da sie gleich schwer in der discversion sogar schwärer geworden wäre.


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juli 2006)

Carbon Rahmen hin oder her.
Wie viel g spart man durch das Plastik ein?
Es gibts ja genug Carbon Rahmen die schwere sind als Alu Rahmen :roll:


----------



## Der böse Wolf (19. Juli 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Carbon Rahmen hin oder her.
> Wie viel g spart man durch das Plastik ein?
> Es gibts ja genug Carbon Rahmen die schwere sind als Alu Rahmen :roll:



Wenn Cannondale es schafft den Carbonrahmen schwerer zu machen als den Optimo Rahmen, dann sollten sie mit dem Radbau aufhöhren. Der Optimo wiegt jenseits der 1600g. Gerade deswegen ist ein Carbon Hardtail mit Fatty eine Superidee. Das wird mal richtig leicht  Hoffentlich mit Carbon Fatty. Daß sie's vor ein paar Jahren versucht haben heißt nicht, daß es heute nicht klappt. Der Raven hat auch nicht geklappt...

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (20. Juli 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> WDer Optimo wiegt jenseits der 1600g



Das kannst du laut sagen  
Klick me 4 Optimo weight in XL


----------



## nisita (20. Juli 2006)

dafür halten die aber ja auch


----------



## GlanDas (20. Juli 2006)

nisita schrieb:
			
		

> dafür halten die aber ja auch



Ja, das tun sie...nur manchmal etwas zu steif


----------



## eiskur (26. Juli 2006)

hallo bin auch so ein cannondale fahrer. fahre ein scalpel tem replica 06.
suche jemand der erfahrung mit der lefty carbon terralogic hat. mich würde brennend interessieren wie die so funkt. ist das lockaut gut oder wippt die gabel beim stehend fahre.

grüsse und warte auf antworen


----------



## klaro (27. Juli 2006)

...bin auch ein Cannondale Fahrer. Hab insgesmat drei Stück und alle werden wie mein Augapfel gehütet und gepflegt.  

- R 700 nachträglich aufgerüstet mit Mavic Ksyrium SL und Carbonkurbel
- F 3000 aufgerüstet mit Mavic Crossmax XL Disc Tubeless
- Scalpel 3000 weitere Tuningmaßnahmen nicht nötig  

Bilder kommen nach


----------



## Priester (30. Juli 2006)

Bilder vom neuen Carbon-Hardtail "Taurine" gib`'s hier:

http://www.jeffkerkove.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeminiRider (30. Juli 2006)

Mein CD Gemini 2000 aus 2002 Rahmengröße XS (Sonderanfertigung):







Was ich geändert habe:
Kurbel Truvativ Husselfelt 2-Fach (36 - 26 Z) mit MRP Kettenführung
XTR Schaltwerk - will ich aber vielleicht noch komplett auf SRAM X.9 ändern
Vorbau und Sattelstütze RACE FACE Diabolus

Was mich stört ist der Hinterbau (Steifigkeit). Aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Herbshok (30. Juli 2006)

Noch mehr Details und News zu Cannondale 2007
http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=129


----------



## hotzemott (3. August 2006)

Noch paar neue Bilder von Rush Carbon, Taurine und Caffeine, wenn auch bissl unscharf:
http://www.radsport-biking.de/2007hm.htm

Die Specs der neuen Scalpels sind auch fast vollständig:
http://www.radsport-biking.de/aktuelles2007.htm

Enjoy, Hotzemott


----------



## user_1024 (3. August 2006)

Sieht so aus, als ginge es mit dem Styling weiterhin abwärts. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## GlanDas (3. August 2006)

Ehrlichgesagt...ich find die Carbon Dinger noch unspektakulärer als die Alu Rahmen.
Was soll eigentlich das Caffein? das neue Optimo oder was?
Gibts schon Gewicht?

Auch wenn Cannondale ein geile Marke ist, würd ich nie nie nie zu den 2007er Modellen greifen.
Schon alleine wegen dem hässlichen Farben und den sowas von nicht innovativen Rahmen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2006)

Also das Rush Carbon, mmmhh lecker lecker  

Ansonsten find ich das keine Lackierung an das 2003er Flammendesign rankommt


----------



## hotzemott (4. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll eigentlich das Caffein? das neue Optimo oder was?
> Gibts schon Gewicht?


Angeblich ist der Caffeine-Rahmen 15 % steifer bei 60 g weniger Gewicht als der Optimo-Rahmen.

Spektakulär sind die neuen Hardtail-Rahmen vielleicht nicht, aber das wäre bei nem Hardtail auch schwierig. Ich finde die beiden neuen Hardtail-Rahmen mit dickeren Sitzrohren und geänderter Zugführung soweit man das bisher sieht ganz gut. Die Lackierung gefällt mir aber nicht weil sie mit den Formen des Rahmens kollidiert. Soweit ich sehe hat auch der Taurine-Rahmen lebenslange Garantie und das bei 1250 g.

Hotzemott


----------



## GlanDas (4. August 2006)

Woher hast du die Gewichtsangaben?
1250g in welcher Größe? XS ?

Caffeine 15% Steifer? Der Optimo ist schon übelst steif
Wieso setzt C'dale auf Seilzug von oben?

Was ist eigentlich mit den Fattys los?
Gibts da veränderungen im Jahr 2007?
So wie ich das beim Caffeine sehe, ist ein neuer Lockout Hebel am Start


----------



## hotzemott (4. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du die Gewichtsangaben?
> 1250g in welcher Größe? XS ?


Diese Angaben stammen von folgender Website. Das Gewicht für den Taurine ist leider ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße: 
http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=129



			
				GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit den Fattys los?
> Gibts da veränderungen im Jahr 2007?
> So wie ich das beim Caffeine sehe, ist ein neuer Lockout Hebel am Start


Soweit ich das auf
http://www.radsport-biking.de/2007hm.htm
sehe ist im Caffeine die Fatty DLR mit Cannondale Innenleben verbaut, die es auch schon 2006 gab. Dabei wird auf eine extra Lufthülse verzichtet und der Kolben für die Luftdämpfung läuft direkt im Schaftrohr der Gabel. Spart Gewicht und bringt mehr Luftvolumen. Alternativ gibt es die Fatty DLR mit Magura Innenleben. Mehr Infos hierzu gibts z. B. auf der 88-Website. Ob es bezüglich der Fatty 2007 Veränderungen gibt weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## m.a.t. (4. August 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich ist der Caffeine-Rahmen 15 % steifer bei 60 g weniger Gewicht als der Optimo-Rahmen.


Dafür jetzt mit durchgehender Zugverlegung, das ist dann gewichtsmäßig ein Nullsummenspiel.


			
				hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Fatty DLR mit Cannondale Innenleben verbaut, die es auch schon 2006 gab. Dabei wird auf eine extra Lufthülse verzichtet und der Kolben für die Luftdämpfung läuft direkt im Schaftrohr der Gabel.


Weisst du, was diese Gabel genau wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (4. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du, was diese Gabel genau wiegt?


Die Super Fatty Ultra DLR mit Cannondale-Innenleben ist im 2006er Katalog mit 1,29 Kg angegeben. Die derzeitige Super Fatty Ultra DL ohne R, ebenfalls ohne extra Lufthülse, wird mit dem gleichen Gewicht aufgeführt. Mehr kann ich nicht beitragen, da ich ja ne ältere Fatty mit Magura Innenleben fahre und mich eigentlich auch weit mehr die Zuverlässigkeit als die Leichtigkeit der Teile interessiert.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (4. August 2006)

So nun mal wieder zu Rädern die schon von Fahrern aus dem Forum im Einsatz sind:

Hier mein altes Jekyll:





Mein aktuelles Scalpel im Einsatz:





und nach einem Einsatz:





und mein Rennradl:









...


----------



## GlanDas (4. August 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.radsport-biking.de/2007hm.htm
> sehe ist im Caffeine die Fatty DLR mit Cannondale Innenleben verbaut, die es auch schon 2006 gab.



Welche ist denn jetzt besser?
Wie sieht man obs eine DLR von Magura oder von C'dale ist?
Meine DLR wiegt 1310g 

...Ich will auch ein SoBe Rahmen


----------



## Frank´n Furter (4. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht man obs eine DLR von Magura oder von C'dale ist?



Man erkennt sie am Einstellrad. 


DLR mit Magura Innenleben:







DL ohne Magura Innenleben:


----------



## hotzemott (4. August 2006)

Frank´n Furter schrieb:
			
		

> Man erkennt sie am Einstellrad.
> 
> 
> DLR mit Magura Innenleben:


Das ist eben NICHT die Fatty DLR mit Magura CCS Kartusche sondern die mit Cannondale Innenleben, wie oben schon kurz beschrieben. Es gibt halt zwei verschiedene Fatty DLRs.
Die Magura-Fatty hat aussen am Schaft die Aluspacer, durch die der Vorbau in der Höhe variiert werden kann. GlanDas, du hast den Bildern in deinem Album nach ne Magura-Fatty.


----------



## GlanDas (4. August 2006)

Danke schon mal...aber welche ist besser 
die Magura oder die Cannondale?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2006)

Man kann die Magura Kartusche von der Cannondale Kartusche gut am Lockout Hebel erkennen.

Hier die Cannondale:






hier die Magura:






Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## doomian (6. August 2006)

was habt ihr alle für neue tolle cannondale´s 
ich hab noch mein altes M700, Gr. L, Bj. um die ´91 für alle Lebenslagen, in denen es schnell sein soll X)
hab jetzt meinem Erzeuger sein noch ca. 1 Jahr älteres M700 in Gr. S geklaut, um es zum Fundirter umzubauen.
und ich muss sagen, C´dale is eig. schon der Hammer, wenn man rechnet, das ich mein "ganzes" Leben bisher auf dem Bike verbracht hab(Hammer Preis/Leistung auf die Zeit gesehen ^^)
wie gesagt, uRaLt, aber der Rahmen und die Gabel leben noch, auch wenn sonst nüüüx mehr orginal is, und die Pepperoni-Gabel einer Federgabel weichen musste ..


----------



## matthew (6. August 2006)

doomian schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch mein altes M700, Gr. L, Bj. um die ´91 für alle Lebenslagen, in denen es schnell sein soll X)
> 
> wie gesagt, uRaLt, aber der Rahmen und die Gabel leben noch, auch wenn sonst nüüüx mehr orginal is, und die Pepperoni-Gabel einer Federgabel weichen musste ..



FOTOS?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedstuff (7. August 2006)

hab eine super fatty-hat bis jetzt auch super funktionert-jetzt klappert sie aber. habe das gefühl, dass sie beim ausfedern irgendwo anschlägt. hat einer ahnung, was das sein könnte?und wie teuer das werden kann?





besseres bild folgt->die hässlichen coda barends sind ab ;-)


----------



## GlanDas (7. August 2006)

meine DLR macht das auch neuerdings wenn ich eintauchen lasse und sofort entlaste


----------



## GlanDas (8. August 2006)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Lefty Fraktion.

Wie hoch ist die Einbauhöhe der Lefty mit 80/100mm Federweg?
(speziell im Gegensatz zur Fatty)


----------



## schnellejugend (8. August 2006)

Lagerbahnen verschoben? Vorspannung zu hoch, zu hart aufgepumpt? Dämpfung zu niedrig, Dämpfer hat Öl verloren?


----------



## GlanDas (8. August 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Lagerbahnen verschoben? *möglich* Vorspannung zu hoch,*nein* zu hart aufgepumpt?*möglich *Dämpfung zu niedrig*,nein *Dämpfer hat Öl verloren?*nein*



senke ich mal meinen Luftdruck


----------



## schnellejugend (8. August 2006)

Die verschobenen Lagerbahnen sind sicherlich am wahrscheinlichsten. Die Gabel federt dann nicht mehr komplett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (8. August 2006)

Tja, da sind ja einige ganz nette C-dales dabei. Nachdem mir so ein Schwachmat mein 97er M900 geklaut hab, hab ich mir jetzt aus reiner Nostalgie wieder ein M900 besorgt, die Rahmen sind einfach geil und bei meinem Fahrstil bisher unkaputtbar.
Pics folgen, wenn ich den Renner langsam landfein gemacht hab.


----------



## traveller23 (8. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Lefty Fraktion.
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Einbauhöhe der Lefty mit 80/100mm Federweg?
> (speziell im Gegensatz zur Fatty)



Sollte annähernd gleich sein, da es ja Modelle mit Fatty und Lefty gibt bei gleichen Rahmenmodell.


----------



## spaceflo (8. August 2006)

hi fans,

bin durch den kauf eines killer v500 auch seit 1996 cannondalefahrer (und -schrauber)


grüße, florian


----------



## brocken-jan (9. August 2006)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Cannondale Hardtail-Fahrer, die ihr Rad per Rennradlenker zum Pseudo-Crosser umgebaut haben? 

Ungefähr so: http://www.velotraum.de/velotraumspeedster.php

Überlege genau das zu machen & würd gern mal nen Foto von so einem Umbau sehen bei einem CD mit Fatty... - Oder gibts hier evtl. Photoshop Experten, die sowas hinbekommen?

Gruß
Jan

Hier meine Bike im jetzt-Zustand...


----------



## GlanDas (9. August 2006)

brocken-jan schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier eigentlich Cannondale Hardtail-Fahrer, die ihr Rad per Rennradlenker zum Pseudo-Crosser umgebaut haben?




Fast
Fehlt nurnoch der Triathlonaufsatz


----------



## Zaphod0768 (9. August 2006)

Wie's so aussieht habe ich anscheinend das älteste CD Bike, ein Cannondale SM 400 (Modelljahr 89). Außer Rahmen, Innenlager und Steuersatz ist aber nichts mehr Original. Habe das 1990 für 1650 DM erstanden, und bin mir sicher, das es auch weitere 16 Jahre hält  

Allerdings sind der Rahmen in Verbindung mit der feisten Pepperoni-Gabel in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so kompatibel mit meiner Bandscheibe...

Fotos folgen, wenn's denn jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (9. August 2006)

Zaphod0768 schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos folgen, wenn's denn jemanden interessiert.



Du hast Fotos von Deiner Bandscheibe?  Nein Spaß beiseite immer her mit den Fotos...


----------



## Zaphod0768 (10. August 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Fotos von Deiner Bandscheibe?  Nein Spaß beiseite immer her mit den Fotos...



Na klar, hab ich extra von einem Arzt anfertigen lassen. Sind aber nur Schwarz/Weiß ;-)

Anbei die Fotos meiner Cola-Dose. Hoffe, du erkennst was. Muß das nochmal mit einer richtigen Kamera fotografieren - und bei Tageslicht. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität.


----------



## varadero (10. August 2006)

brocken-jan schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier eigentlich Cannondale Hardtail-Fahrer, die ihr Rad per Rennradlenker zum Pseudo-Crosser umgebaut haben?


Hallo brocken-jan!

Zwar nicht auf meinem Cannondale (sondern auf meinem Crossbike) und auch kein Rennradlenker (erforder doch gewaltigen finanziellen Einsatz alles umzubauen) aber doch gut für eine gestrecktere/schmalere Haltung (allerdings noch in der Erprobungsphase):





Varadero


----------



## doomian (10. August 2006)

was die barends auffer innenseite machen, geht mir net in sinn, aber bei der erprobung(am besten noch mit wiegetritt an den hörnchen zerren  ) wird bestimmt in ne "gestrecktere" haltung übergehn ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo_5 (11. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde ,

dann will ich mich auch mal als Cannondaler outen ! 
Seit '88 bin ich CD treu geblieben .
Es fing damals mit einem SM600 an , ging über diverse F-Modelle bis zum jetzigen Jekyll .
Ich kann mich nur bei der Gabel nicht wirklich entscheiden .
Daher mal mit DLR Ti und mal mit MAX Carbon SPV Ti !


----------



## GlanDas (11. August 2006)

wenn du willst kannste mir eine geben


----------



## traveller23 (11. August 2006)

mit der DLR fahrst den Bergrauf, mit der MAX dann den Berg runter. ganz einfach


----------



## wookie (11. August 2006)

kettenstrebenschoner auf beiden seiten?


----------



## Seifert692 (11. August 2006)

Sicherlich zum Schutz vor Abrieb, welcher durch die Schuhe entstehen kann.
Ist zumindest bei meiner Frau so.

Grüße


----------



## Evo_5 (11. August 2006)

Guter Plan , ...

Dann sollte ich mir noch eine "Schnellwechselvorrichtung" bauen ,
oder einfach die gerade ungenutzte Gabel an die rechte Seite hängen .
Das würde einem sogar noch viele Fragen und dumme Blicke ersparen !  
Denn 'ne Doppelbrücke hat ja jeder schon gesehen und ist "voll normal" .
Aber wer will schon normal sein ???
Ich nich , soviel ist klar !   


@GlanDas

Die MAX steht gerade in der Bucht !
Wenn sie weg geht , brauche ich vor der Fahrt nicht immer Würfeln ,
welche ich denn Heute fahre !  


@wookie

Auch mit Klickies hat eine wenig Spiel auf'm Pedal .
Falls der Hacken mal ein wenig streift ,
gibt's nich gleich Spuren .
Ja ja , Krümelkacker - ich weiß ! 
Macht aber nichts !


----------



## GlanDas (11. August 2006)

Evo_5 schrieb:
			
		

> @GlanDas
> 
> Die MAX steht gerade in der Bucht !
> Wenn sie weg geht , brauche ich vor der Fahrt nicht immer Würfeln ,
> welche ich denn Heute fahre !



die Max baut für mein hardtail zu hoch


----------



## Seifert692 (11. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die dir von den leuten auf dem CC kunstwerk thread aufschwätzen lassen


Bist du nicht gegen eine Lefty???


----------



## GlanDas (11. August 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du nicht gegen eine Lefty???



Jaein.
Wenn man's genau nimmt baut die Lefty zu hoch für ein Hardtail, aber hätte trotzdem gerne eine.
Möglich ist es aber mit meinem "MontasTaschenGeldEinkommen" leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (11. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Jaein.
> Wenn man's genau nimmt baut die Lefty zu hoch für ein Hardtail, aber hätte trotzdem gerne eine.
> Möglich ist es aber mit meinem "MontasTaschenGeldEinkommen" leider nicht...



Mmh, bei einer Max sehe ich das ein. Aber bei einer mit 100mm ist es nicht unbedingt mehr, wie bei einer Fatty. Vielleicht 2cm.  Wenn es dir was hilft, bei mir sind es genau 96cm vom Boden bis Unterkante Steuersatz.

Grüße


----------



## Evo_5 (12. August 2006)

Moin ,

die MAX kannst Du natürlich im Hardtail vergessen ,
aber eine DLR/SPEED geht immer .
Bin selbst eine DLR jahrelang im F Caad4 gefahren .

Hier mal die Einbauhöhen :

MAX :          520mm
DLR/SPEED : 490mm
Fatty :        488mm


Bis denne ,


----------



## GlanDas (12. August 2006)

Genau die Daten hab ich gesucht.
Danke

Aber Seifert, du bist doch kurzfristig die Fatty gefahren oder?
Ist die Performance der Lefty sehr viel besser als die der Fatty?


----------



## Seifert692 (12. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die Daten hab ich gesucht.
> Danke
> 
> Aber Seifert, du bist doch kurzfristig die Fatty gefahren oder?
> Ist die Performance der Lefty sehr viel besser als die der Fatty?



Ja, sehr kurzfristig. Die Elo war schon bestellt, bevor das Rahmenset da war. Und weil ich die Fatty als neu verkauft habe, konnte ich sie nicht testen. Ich habe da blind auf meinem Händler vertraut und der gute Preis hat es mir nicht schwerfallen lassen. Ich denke schon, dass ein wenig Steifigkeit, was das Bremsen betrifft, gegenüber der Fatty verloren geht. Aber ich tue es in keinem Fall bereuen.


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. August 2006)

Hier mein CD und mein Rocky


----------



## Frank´n Furter (18. August 2006)

Schönes Prophet.  
Wie bist Du mit dem SPV deiner Lefty zufrieden?

Das Rocky gehört hier aber nicht rein!!! 






...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (18. August 2006)

Ich fahre die Spv-Kammer komplett auf und mit minimaldruck.
Ich bin kein SPV-Fan. Ich bevorzuge den guten alten Lockout!


----------



## GlanDas (27. August 2006)

Servus,
hab ne Frage an die Optimo Rahmen fahrer.
ist bei euch der Lack auch überall zerkratzt ?
z.B. an der rechten Kettenstrebe (in fahrtrichtung) ist schon deftig Lack abgekratzt von den Kettenblättern obwohl die 1mm Luft haben.
Was mich auchnoch erschreckt hat war das an der Linken Kettenstrebe innen auch kratzspuren sind welche wohl von den Bremsscheiben entstanden sind 

kann man da was bei Cannondale reklamieren oder muss man damit leben?


----------



## Nummer5 (27. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> hab ne Frage an die Optimo Rahmen fahrer.
> ist bei euch der Lack auch überall zerkratzt ?
> z.B. an der rechten Kettenstrebe (in fahrtrichtung) ist schon deftig Lack abgekratzt von den Kettenblättern obwohl die 1mm Luft haben.
> ...


Mein Auto hat übelsten Steinschlag auf der Motorhaube nachdem ich hinter nem Kieslaster ne halbes Stunde gefahren bin. 
Muss der Hersteller meines Autos für die überentpfindliche Lackierung haften


----------



## wookie (27. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> hab ne Frage an die Optimo Rahmen fahrer.
> ist bei euch der Lack auch überall zerkratzt ?
> z.B. an der rechten Kettenstrebe (in fahrtrichtung) ist schon deftig Lack abgekratzt von den Kettenblättern obwohl die 1mm Luft haben.
> ...



haben wir nicht genau das gleiche modell? F800 SL Optimo Rahmen?
geht mir genauso. für die Scheibenbremse ist dort hinten fast überhaupt kein platz. erstrecht mit ner 203er Scheibe. HR rein und rausmachen war fast unmöglich. Aber die Garantie dafür in Anspruch nehmen? - hmmm. des geht net.

kleine scheibe hinten rein, und gut ist.

Es gibt aber etwas wirklich störendes am Optimo-Rahmen. Die Kettenstreben sind sehr dünn. genauso die Sitzstreben. Wenn man mit der HR-Bremse (180 oder 203er Scheibe) mal so richtig reinlangt, verziehen sich die Streben und der Rahmen Vibriert EXTREMST! Und zwar so extrem, das es schon an den Eiern Schmerzt. (Das ist jetzt nicht als Witz gesagt oder so, sondern Ernst)

Ich habe jetzt Avid und Hayes Porbiert, und überall tritt das auf.


----------



## GlanDas (27. August 2006)

Kann ja ein Konstruktionsfehler sein weil bei anderen Rahmen hab ich nicht so ein Problem !!! (kein Cannondale)
find ich sehr schade weil man erst so viel dafür blecht und dann nichts bei raus kommt.
203 Scheiben hab ich nicht drinnen, brauch ich auch nicht.
Sind noch die Orginal Hayes mit 160/160
Verziehen des Hinterbaus ist mir jedoch noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## brocken-jan (27. August 2006)

Es hatten sich ja auch mal andere Hersteller daran versucht, ein dickeres steuerrohr zu verbauen, damitz man Cannondale's Fatty-Gabel montieren kann - Kann mir einer Hersteller+Modell sagen, die sowas mal gebaut haben oder heute noch bauen?

Danke


----------



## m.a.t. (27. August 2006)

B1 hatte das mal vor vielen Jahren, Merlin auch. Als Custom-Option kannst du bei Rewel ein Headshok-Steuerrohr ordern.


----------



## nyarlat (27. August 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Street Jekyll von 2003 in Antrazit/Grey.

Den seltsamen Gummidämpfer von Airshox musste ich nach 6 Monaten gegen FOX Float RL tauschen. Damit hörte das Rad endlich auf zu schwingen.

Mit der Super Fatty DLR bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sieht spitze aus und steckt alles weg was in Berlin und Umland so an Unebenheiten zu finden ist. Downhill bin ich damit nicht gefahren. 

Heute würde ich mir ein Bad Boy Nexus Headshok kaufen. Denn die Schmierung der Hinterradfederung und Ketten/Ritzelwechsel gehen ganz schön ins Geld.

Aber alles in allem bereue ich keinen Cent. So ist es eben wenn man sich in ein Rad richtig verschossen hat.


----------



## brocken-jan (27. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> B1 hatte das mal vor vielen Jahren, Merlin auch. Als Custom-Option kannst du bei Rewel ein Headshok-Steuerrohr ordern.



Sowas in der Art meinte ich - Danke 

Nix gegen mein CD & die lebenslange Garantie, aber das Rewel is schon nett - Mal ne andere Optik & nicht Cola-Dose... Könnte man sich in ein paar Jahren mal leisten


----------



## Blade13 (29. August 2006)

F 4000 Sl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (14. September 2006)

...das Neue meiner Frau.


----------



## chaoscarsten (15. September 2006)

Hier sind nun ein paar Bilder meines Cannondale Rush in schwarz.
Ich habe das Rush komplett modifiziert, außer Rahmen, Gabel und Nabe
ist nichts mehr original.


















Leider sind die Bilder nicht so toll, da meine DIGICAM def. ist und ich die Bilder
nur mit meinem Handy machen konnte.
Aber ich denke man sieht trotzdem was.

Gruß


----------



## Roelof (15. September 2006)

scalpel 3000 - costum aufgebaut... morgen kommt die lefty wieder rein, dann gibts pics...


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2006)

http://www.radkom.de/aktion-eurobike-4.php

hab ich mir bestellt kommt november freu mich schon ^^
hab nen 26" umbau mit marathonracer
mal schauen wie sich die alfine schlägt


----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2006)

sieht verdammt geil aus das bad Boy


----------



## Whitey (17. September 2006)

Seit nächste Woche Freitag: Prophet, komplett schwarz ausser der Lefty vorne ... Pics gibbet dann auch


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.radkom.de/aktion-eurobike-4.php
> 
> hab ich mir bestellt kommt november freu mich schon ^^
> hab nen 26" umbau mit marathonracer
> mal schauen wie sich die alfine schlägt


das Bad Boy ist ja wirklich klasse. Und die Alfine könnte, nach dem was man liest, die erste "echte" Alternative zu Rohloff werden  

Wenn Du es hast hoffe ich hier was zu lesen. Gewicht würde mich auch brennend interessieren ...


----------



## GlanDas (18. September 2006)

Das und Dies  sind auch ganz geile Erfindungen seitens Cannondale


----------



## Whitey (19. September 2006)

Ab wann wird es das Werkzeugst geben für welchen Preis? Wollte mir gestern ein Topeak Alien kaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly67 (28. September 2006)

Hi, Coda Jekyll 700 "Black Carbon Beast" komlett modifiziert. 
Fox Float RL Dämpfer mit Remote Lock-out vom Lenker, Lefty Max Carbon SPV, Race Face Next Carbon Lenker + Stütze, Profile Ahead 120mm -5Grad mit Carbonabdeckung, Hayes HFX HD mit 203/180+ Carbonhebeln. Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltung XTR 952. *Schaltung mit Vollcarbon-Käfig + nadelgelagertern Carbon Rollen*, Kurbel XTR 952 mit geändertem Stern und TA Specialties Kurbelblättern (44-34-20), XTR Kassette mit Titan-Ritzel. Vorne Tacoma Carbon Mud Fender (16g), hinten Carbon Mud Flap (Eigenbau), Laufräder Coda Omega/Mavic 3.1 UST vorne, Hügi 240s/Mavic 3.1 UST hinten, Reifen Conti 2.3 Vertical Pro UST, Zweitsatz mit Twister Supersonic 2.1. Sauschnell, 135/140mm vorne/hinten (sperrbar) und schlanke 11,x kg (je nach Reifen) Gewicht. Viele andere Bikes gefahren, für mich immer noch das Beste. Weiß gar nicht warum immer so'n Hype über All-Mountain unter 14kg gemacht wird. Das Teil fliegt quasi den Berg rauf und runter. Bilder Folgen


----------



## baltes21 (28. September 2006)

so, 
jetzt melde ich mich auch mal.
also ich fahr ein prophet 1000sl (das schöne in blau-rot-weiß).
ich habe es kurz vor weihnachten günstig erstanden.
die umbauten bis jetzt:
- xt kurbel
- x.9 shifter
- hinten ist eine crossmax-nabe verbaut
- ja und die mistigen hutchinson wurden gegen nobby nic's getauscht.

bilder findet ihr hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=235012

cu baltes


----------



## Bax (7. Oktober 2006)

@baltes21: Ich habe zwei Fragen zu deinem schönen Bike:

1) Was hat denn der Austausch der Kurbeln konkret gebracht?

2) Der Sattel wurde auch ersetzt, oder? Bei einem Crash ist der 71er Sattel an meinem 700 SL kaputt gegangen und ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen. Welchen Sattel hast du? Der sieht gut aus!


----------



## Whitey (7. Oktober 2006)

Bilder von meinem schwarzen Prophet in meiner Galerie


----------



## baltes21 (8. Oktober 2006)

hi bax,
ja den sattel habe ich vergessen, das ist ein specialized avatar Sattel.
den orginalen hab ich noch rumliegen.
die xt hat mein dealer vorher schon drauf gemacht. der meint aber auch sie sei leichter und steifer


----------



## chaoscarsten (10. Oktober 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.radkom.de/aktion-eurobike-4.php
> 
> hab ich mir bestellt kommt november freu mich schon ^^
> hab nen 26" umbau mit marathonracer
> mal schauen wie sich die alfine schlägt




Moin,
ist das BIKE nicht unendlich teuer? ... Im Verhältnis zu andern 28'' und MTB's?
Das Aussehen ist unbestreitlich - wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallooo!
Mein Taurine 3SL kommt auch bald!!


Anfang FEBRUAR


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hier mal mein ESEL in schwarz...SCALPEL-3000 aus 2005


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] Na das sieht ja super aus. Wie ist das Gewicht ?


----------



## Wooly (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich als Zahnarzt habe natürlich gleich DREI ...  


Die schwarze CrosscountryForstwegKinderanhängeruraltMaschine:






Die orangeDentistlaichtTourenMaschine:






und die speziallackierteobercoolelangfederSingletrailMaschine:


----------



## alois (13. Oktober 2006)

hi,
mein "dreckschwein" ist ein 99er sv700, an dem außer dem hauptrahmen nichts mehr original ist. im moment mit revelation und 170er dnm dämpfer sowie mit ner hone auf all mountain getrimmt...fährt sich klasse, ist aber nicht besonders leicht....egal, umso größer ist der trainingseffekt.

gruss loisl


----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Na das sieht ja super aus. Wie ist das Gewicht ?



Danke...Danke....
so wie es hier steht mit 959er Pedalen, VDO Tacho und Polar F-11 mit Halter wiegt es 10.8kg...realistisch...


----------



## marewo (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo CD Gemeinde,
hab im Tech Talk/Schaltung Antrieb einen Fred bzgl. SI Tretlager eröffnet,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dort eure Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## ducmon9 (19. Oktober 2006)

Meine Möhre, leicht und schöön schwarz


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Oktober 2006)

Hast du dem Ohrwärmer angezogen?


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. Oktober 2006)

ducmon9 schrieb:


> Meine Möhre, leicht und schöön schwarz



Sind da DT Swiss 240s Disc Naben am Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ducmon9 (20. Oktober 2006)

Ohrenwärmer ... ich bin es halt gewöhnt etwas dickeres als so dünne Barends in den Händen zu halten  

Auf dem Laufradsatz sind DT 240s Centerlock Naben, war eine sehr gute Investition.

Grüßle


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ein Grund, den ich nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2006)

ducmon9 schrieb:


> Meine Möhre, leicht und schöön schwarz


und wie schwer oder leicht ist es nun


----------



## ducmon9 (20. Oktober 2006)

Mit leichten Reifen komme ich so auf 9,3 kg (mit Pedalen, Barends, Computer, 11-32, ...), mit guten-fetten Reifen bin ich so bei 9,7 kg.

Grüßle


----------



## Ronon Dex (20. Oktober 2006)

fahre ein cannondale f400, bin schüler kann mir noch nichts großartiges leisten, aber bin sehr zufrieden, hoffe bald kommt was besseres ins haus


----------



## GehroStefan (21. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir jetzt ein Jekyll-Rahmen gekauft. Im Winter wird das Stevens-Ht geschlachtet und  dann das cannondale aufgebaut.


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Oktober 2006)




----------



## baltes21 (24. Oktober 2006)

respekt seifert


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Oktober 2006)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (24. Oktober 2006)

yep, verdammt schön.. mal von der dem braun der bremse abgesehen..


----------



## GehroStefan (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi, häte mal eine Frage zu den Feder"gabeln". Optisch ist das ja eine Sache für sich. Wie fährt sich sowas, hält die Nabe, wird ja einseitig belastet. Darf man damit auch springen?


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Oktober 2006)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Hi, häte mal eine Frage zu den Feder"gabeln". Optisch ist das ja eine Sache für sich. Wie fährt sich sowas, hält die Nabe, wird ja einseitig belastet. Darf man damit auch springen?


Also für meine Bereiche ist sie top, schnell durch den Wald etc.. Für harteres Gelände gibt es ja die Max mit 140mm. Im Downhill-Brreich sieht man sie aber nicht. Da nimmt man lieber die Version mit 2 Tauchrohren.
Mit der Nabe gibt es keine Probleme und wenn man die Gabel pflegt, hält sie ewig. Meine Meinung!
Die anderen können dir sicherlich mehr erzählen.

Grüße


----------



## baltes21 (24. Oktober 2006)

also die gabel hält, und warscheinlich überlebt eine headshok so manche nochmale teleskopgabel.
vom ansprechverhalten her ein traum, ich hab ne speed mit 120 mm. im winter gehts damit vieleicht zu 88.


----------



## GlanDas (4. November 2006)

@seifert

Mit dem Gefährt haste keine ausrede mehr langsam zu fahren 
die Pure Laktat Maschine


----------



## Priester (4. November 2006)

So, da will ich mal meins vorstellen - leicht "grünstichig":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (4. November 2006)

Das gibt 11 von 10 Punkten. Einfach nur unsterblich!
ciao, matthias


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (11. November 2006)

Huhu CD-Fahrer....

Mein Jekyll hat Verstärkung bekommen in Form eines "Bad Boy"...

hier nochmal mein Jekyll







und hier mein neues Pferdchen,welches aber noch nen 26" LRS bekommt,um den einen oder anderen marathon zu bestreiten...






gruss,thorsten


----------



## onkeldagobert (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
habe mein Prophet 600 (2005) gegen ein Rush 35th Anniversary (2006) getauscht. Das Rush ist eine absolute Rakete. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
P.S. Wie kann ich die Bilder hier größer einfügen


----------



## SBIKERC (16. November 2006)

Hi,
ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Gemini Team Replika 
Ich hab es selbst zusammengestellt:
Fox Vanilla RC mit 140, 150 oder 170 mm Federweg
Marzocchi 888 RC mit 200 mm
Magura Louise FR VR/HR 180 mm
Sun Double Track VR Marzocchi QR20/HR Shimano XT
Maxxis VR Minion DH 2,5' front HR Highroller 2,7'
Schaltung Sram X7 mit Truvativ Boxguide
Kurbel Shimao LX mit Shimano DX Clickis
Anbauteile Truvativ Hussefelt
Sattel Selle Italia Tri2matic
Gewicht: etwa 18,5 kg

Foto: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279936/cat/500/ppuser/54713


----------



## chaoscarsten (18. November 2006)

onkeldagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mein Prophet 600 (2005) gegen ein Rush 35th Anniversary (2006) getauscht. Das Rush ist eine absolute Rakete. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
> P.S. Wie kann ich die Bilder hier größer einfügen



Wenn Du die Bilder in Dein Benutzeralbum speicherst und von dort aus verlinkst. 
Entweder das Thumb oder das Orig.-Bild.

Quasi den LINK einfach per Copy & Paste in Deinen Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## onkeldagobert (19. November 2006)

Ja, alles klar. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Seifert692 (19. November 2006)

Griffe, Sattel und der Flaschenhalter gehen in meinen Augen garnicht. 
Ansonsten ein top Bike! 

Grüße


----------



## Cross-Head (19. November 2006)

Ja onkeldagobert, dass will ich auch haben und hab schon ein Angebot gefunden: Das Rush ist reduziert und ich werde diese Woche mein Weihnachtsgeschenk noch kaufen, wen ich nicht vieleicht noch ein günstigers Angebot finden sollte. Aber die Rush sind doch limitiert-oder?
Vieleicht weiss jemand wo ich das noch günstiger bekomen kann?
Hier das Angebot:


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2006)

@seiffert: ich bin mir zwar jetzt nicht sicher, warum ich den beitrag jetzt das 2te mal schreiben muss - aber trotzdem - sollte ich mal in D unterwegs sein, hätt ich gern ein treffen der generationen - sozusgaen 







hab noch mehr details bzw. andere fotos auf meinem webspace: http://www.alphabasis.net/nostyle/fotos/Scalpel/

aktuelles gewicht: 10,3kg

nächste ausbaustufe (sub10): Lenker (~50g), SI-Vorbau (~50g), elo-kartusche raus und dlr rein - weil dann keine batterie drinnen ist (~50g), Felgen (statt dt. 4.1 m. 425g sun ufos m. 390g) ~60g, Speedneedle statt slr (~35g), Titanschrauben-Komplettpaket (~60g) = ~305g und damit sub 10!


----------



## Seifert692 (19. November 2006)

Cross-Head schrieb:


> Ja onkeldagobert, dass will ich auch haben und hab schon ein Angebot gefunden: Das Rush ist reduziert und ich werde diese Woche mein Weihnachtsgeschenk noch kaufen, wen ich nicht vieleicht noch ein günstigers Angebot finden sollte. Aber die Rush sind doch limitiert-oder?
> Vieleicht weiss jemand wo ich das noch günstiger bekomen kann?
> Hier das Angebot:



In welcher Rahmengröße willst du es haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (19. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> @seiffert: ich bin mir zwar jetzt nicht sicher, warum ich den beitrag jetzt das 2te mal schreiben muss - aber trotzdem - sollte ich mal in D unterwegs sein, hätt ich gern ein treffen der generationen - sozusgaen
> 
> 
> Wieso das 2. Mal? Habe ich was verpasst?
> ...


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2006)

aus Ö!

nein, hab nur dne beitrag zweimal tippen dürfen 

das ist ein M aus 2001 - und ich werde mich hüten, meiner lefty noch mehr gewicht anzuhängen; außerdem: wenn schon lackieren, dann lieber selber, da weiß ich dann wies gemacht wurde - und zwar gründlich und sauber und ned irgendwie zwischendurch  

das problem beim brücke lackieren ist aber vielmehr, dass der rechte untere schrauben leider nicht mehr bewegt werden kann, weil sich die öse durchdreht... drum bleibts so wie es ist... eventuell poliere ich sie noch auf - spart nochmal so 5-10g...


----------



## Seifert692 (19. November 2006)

Du meinst die Schraube, wo man die Brücke am Schaft montiert, oder?
Meine Brücken wurden top lackiert!
Ich komme aus Ulm, also nicht weit weg.


----------



## milöh (19. November 2006)

Seas,
also ich fahr ne Cannondale Chase 3 (2006) mit 24 Zoll und singlespeed! Is echt... saugeil!!


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schraube, wo man die Brücke am Schaft montiert, oder?
> Meine Brücken wurden top lackiert!
> Ich komme aus Ulm, also nicht weit weg.



nein, ich meine die schraube in der brücke, die sie mit dem gabelholm verbindet - meine gabel ist aber aus 2001 - kann sein, dass das bei deiner schon anders ist...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2006)

@[email protected] habe selber auch eine Carbon ELO mit der hellgrauen Gabelbrücke. Bislang im silbernen Prophet gefahren, das passte soweit noch. Jetzt wird der Rahmen gegen ein edles blau lackiertes Rush getauscht und jetzt passt es nicht mehr so gut  

Hast Du die Lefty zerlegt oder so zum Lacker gegeben  

@[email protected] evtl. wäre der Polierversuch auch eine Alternative. Wie aufwendig ist das denn und wie sieht das Ergebnis aus. Richtig silber glänzend wie die neueren Lefty Brücken.  

@[email protected] einfach Brücken tauschen ist nicht wegen der Verklebung, gelle. Ob's CD selber machen würde


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2006)

Cross-Head schrieb:


> Ja onkeldagobert, dass will ich auch haben und hab schon ein Angebot gefunden: Das Rush ist reduziert und ich werde diese Woche mein Weihnachtsgeschenk noch kaufen, wen ich nicht vieleicht noch ein günstigers Angebot finden sollte. Aber die Rush sind doch limitiert-oder?
> Vieleicht weiss jemand wo ich das noch günstiger bekomen kann?
> Hier das Angebot:


Die echten LTD's sind limitiert. DAS hier ist so eins. Erkennbar an der Ausstattung und natürlich an der Nummer. Soll's angeblich nur 35 Mal geben  

Dein Angebotenes ist die "normale" Jubiläumsversion mit abgespeckter Ausstattung. 

Ich würde Dir empfehlen hier noch ein Gegenangebot einzuholen.


----------



## Roelof (20. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] evtl. wäre der Polierversuch auch eine Alternative. Wie aufwendig ist das denn und wie sieht das Ergebnis aus. Richtig silber glänzend wie die neueren Lefty Brücken.



naja, kostet ein ganzes kaltes winterwochenende... ich schätze so um die 8-10 Std.?? dafür ist es dann wirklich hochglanz poliert...

anfangen würd ich mit 400er trocken, gefolgt von 400er nass und 800er nass - danach nur noch mit politurpasta drüber; die meißte arbeit ist sicher mitm 800er die kratzer vom entlacken runterbringen... abbeizen hat auf der fläche wenig sinn, ich hätte da zuviel angst um das carbonrohr...


----------



## onkeldagobert (20. November 2006)

Hi, soweit ich weiß gibt es LTD1 und LTD2 wobei beide limitiert sind und sich in der Ausstattung unterscheiden. Habe irgendwo gelesen (weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo), dass es eine Auflage von 400 Stück gibt.
Wenn jemand mehr weiß, kann er es ja posten
http://www.cannondale.com/35/models.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyncis (22. November 2006)

So des ist Meiner-Einer!


----------



## onkeldagobert (22. November 2006)

Hi,
hatte das gleiche Rad vorher.
Mich ärgert eigentlich immer nur die zu tief installierte Flaschenhalterung.
Sieht bei dir recht interessant aus. Wie ist denn die festgemacht an der Stütze?


----------



## Lyncis (23. November 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Jep ist an der Stütze fest gemacht. Find ich die beste Lösung. War am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig die Flache herauszuholen. Aber Übung macht den Meister! 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=2567;group=97;page=1;ID=5e4463932b6817a861fed560583a4bed

Lyncis


----------



## GEMINI-DH (23. November 2006)

Mein Cannondale Gemini=DH


----------



## GehroStefan (24. November 2006)

Kurze Frage: Welche Bremse fahrt ihr? Bin grad am Neuaufbau und da sollt ich weissen was passt und was nicht. Was macht Sinn?. Habe ein Jekyll von 2001 und eine lefty Max. Wie groß kann die Scheibe vorne sein? Passen da 180er?


----------



## Seifert692 (24. November 2006)

@[email protected]
Habe sie so zum Lacker gegeben und der hat es perfekt abgeklebt. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (25. November 2006)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welche Bremse fahrt ihr? Bin grad am Neuaufbau und da sollt ich weissen was passt und was nicht. Was macht Sinn?. Habe ein Jekyll von 2001 und eine lefty Max. Wie groß kann die Scheibe vorne sein? Passen da 180er?



Klar passen da 180iger.  Ich fahre auf meinem F900sl seit heuer Avid Juicy5. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## GehroStefan (25. November 2006)

Ok, schonmal ne gute Aussage.
Was ist von der Hayes X9 zu halten, die ist recht günstig.


----------



## traveller23 (25. November 2006)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Ok, schonmal ne gute Aussage.
> Was ist von der Hayes X9 zu halten, die ist recht günstig.



das sie halt günstig ist.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2006)

nimm lieber eine formula;


----------



## spessarter (25. November 2006)

> So des ist Meiner-Einer!



jaja, die Flaschenhalter am Prophet... die Lösung mit den Trinkflaschenabschußrampen am Sattelrohr ist für den Radweg gut, ansonsten heißt es: Flaschen suchen


----------



## fuzzball (25. November 2006)

Hi,
fahre nun seit 16 Jahren begeistert CD Bikes; alles hat mit zehn Jahren angefangen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Typ erinnern. 1995 habe ich mein geliebtes F1000 bekommen welches mit diversen Umrüstungen erst dieses Jahr von mir gegangen ist 
Feldberg/Taunus links rechts Kombo bricht mir die rechte Kettenstrebe bedauerlich und schmerzhaft.....ansonsten war es mein Favorit......weder mein KV900 noch mein SV konnten ihm das Wasser reichen 
- Einschub:Ich verstehe vor allem nicht was an einem Fulli so tolll ist; leichte Fullies haben meistens zu wenig Federweg um die direkte Falllinie zu fahren und die anderen müssen mit dem Aufzug zum Gipfel transportiert werden  nicht ganz ernst gemeint-
Habe jetzt einen neues Baby ein 2006 Optimo mit einer Fatty Super Ultra DLR in Silber, XT Schaltwerk/ Shifter/ Umwerfer; Magura Lousie; DT Swiss oder Ringle Sun Felgen mit Michelin XCR Dry2 oder Ritchey Z-Min; Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze/ Lenker/ Pedale natürlich Alu; Sattel bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden fahre als Übergangslösung einen Selle San Marco- sau bequem aber nicht ganz leicht- genauso weiß ich noch nicht welche Kurbel ich nutzen soll (derzeit eine FSA Afterburner); Auch in dieser Konfig macht das Ding richtig Spass  
mfg Fuzzball

PS. Ritchey WCS Griffe sind das ultimative Leichtbauinstrument- für gigantische 9 Euronen spart man in der Regel zirka 100 gr.


----------



## fuzzball (25. November 2006)

Noch ne Frage wieso benutzt ihr Falschenhalter????  Wenn icj länger unterwegs bin benutz ich immer ein Camelbag- verschandelt die Optik des Bikes nicht und der Schlauch ist immer Griffbereit auch an steilen anstiegen  
mfg Fuzzball


----------



## fuzzball (25. November 2006)

Zum Thema Lackkratzer- wenns zuviele werden Polieren und Klarlack- hatte mein F1000 ab Werk


----------



## spessarter (26. November 2006)

und bei Touren unter 2h?


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2006)

warum 2h, man sollte doch immer genug zu trinken dabei haben,oder?  Dabei macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob ich z.B. einen halben Liter in einer Flasche oder einem Camelbag transportiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (26. November 2006)

... dann ist mir das befüllen und reinigen des camelbacks zu lästig - im vergleich zu einer trinkflasche


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. November 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Griffe, Sattel und der Flaschenhalter gehen in meinen Augen garnicht.
> Ansonsten ein top Bike!
> 
> Grüße



Na, ja beim Flaschenhalter und geb ich Dir recht. Wenn der mal in ne Wurzel kommt hat sich das Thema eh erledigt 
Griffe sind hat die 5 EUR CD Griffe.

Der Sattel ist allerdings recht gut. ist FIZ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> @seiffert: ich bin mir zwar jetzt nicht sicher, warum ich den beitrag jetzt das 2te mal schreiben muss - aber trotzdem - sollte ich mal in D unterwegs sein, hätt ich gern ein treffen der generationen - sozusgaen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike Bursche

Das Ausbaustufeprg. würd ich nochmal überdenken. Da gibt es bessere (leichtere) Möglichkeiten, die auch nicht teurer sind.


----------



## GlanDas (26. November 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre nun seit 16 Jahren begeistert CD Bikes; alles hat mit zehn Jahren angefangen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Typ erinnern. 1995 habe ich mein geliebtes F1000 bekommen welches mit diversen Umrüstungen erst dieses Jahr von mir gegangen ist




Was hat Cannondale daraufhin gemacht?
die Lebenslange garantie eingelöst oder war das ein "gebrauchtrad"?


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2006)

Nö haben mir den Neuen Optimo Rahmen als tausch angeboten, einzig die Fatty musste ich noch bezahlen, da ich meine alte 50 oder 55mm Fatty nicht mehr verwenden konnte und wollte. Kann mich nicht beschweren, denke andere Hersteller hätten mir nach zehn Jahr nicht mal eine neue Kette gegeben. Klar es gibt immer leichtere Komponenten zur Optimierung,aber mit Carbon hab ich immer noch meine Probleme und die Laufräder haben ein gutes Preis/ Leistung/ Gewicht/ Stabiltätsverhältnis.Ich find ja die Lefty sieht nach wie vor abgefahren aus, aber wieso muss ein Tauchrohr schwerer sein als meine aktuelle Fatty und schlechtere Steifigkeitswerte haben???? Für ein reines Hardtail finde ich die Fatty mit zirka 80mm besser. Zumal mir immer noch schlecht ist, wenn ich daran denke als ich das Teil mal gefahren bin und auf die Gabel runtergeschaut habe, oder gewöhnt man sich daran? 
mfg

And remember: Don´t paint the devil on the wall


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was hat Cannondale daraufhin gemacht?
> die Lebenslange garantie eingelöst oder war das ein "gebrauchtrad"?



Hi wie ich sehe fährst du ein F700 SL so gekauft oder gings auf Garantie. Mal ne Frage bedeuten bei CD eigentlich die Zahlen noch etwas? Weil vo 700 bis zum 4000 haben alle den Optimo Rahmen- das 3000 und 4000 den 31,x Vorbau- ansonsten immer dasselbe.Bei meinem steht nur Optimo daruf und die Farbe gibts auch bei mehreren.

PS: hatte mein F1000 damals bei einem offiziellen Händler gekauft (zum Glück),es lohnt sich


----------



## Seifert692 (26. November 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi wie ich sehe fährst du ein F700 SL so gekauft oder gings auf Garantie. Mal ne Frage bedeuten bei CD eigentlich die Zahlen noch etwas? Weil vo 700 bis zum 4000 haben alle den Optimo Rahmen- das 3000 und 4000 den 31,x Vorbau- ansonsten immer dasselbe.Bei meinem steht nur Optimo daruf und die Farbe gibts auch bei mehreren.
> 
> PS: hatte mein F1000 damals bei einem offiziellen Händler gekauft (zum Glück),es lohnt sich



Na ja, die Zahlen geben nur an, was du für eine originale Ausstattung fährst. Allerdings sind glaube ab dem 3000er Modell Die SI-Kurbeln verbaut und somit ist der Rahmen auch anders konstuiert (im Tretlagerbereich).


Grüße


----------



## Roelof (27. November 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Schönes Bike Bursche
> 
> Das Ausbaustufeprg. würd ich nochmal überdenken. Da gibt es bessere (leichtere) Möglichkeiten, die auch nicht teurer sind.



sprich dich ruhig aus...


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> sprich dich ruhig aus...



jop das würde  ich auch interessieren ; was kann man da noch verbessern???? Vielleicht die Scheibenbremse? Die Shifter? Die Lefty? - letzlich reine Geschmacksache und ich schätze das Ding macht richtig Spaß - oder?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (28. November 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> jop das würde  ich auch interessieren ; was kann man da noch verbessern???? Vielleicht die Scheibenbremse? Die Shifter? Die Lefty? - letzlich reine Geschmacksache und ich schätze das Ding macht richtig Spaß - oder?
> mfg



aber mit lefty musst du discs fahren... und viel leichtere discs gibts kaum... und weil die lefty eine 2001er carbon titanium ist, werd ich auch die nicht tauschen... sobald ich die dlr-kartusche drinnen hab ist die nämlich leichter als die aktuelle carbon sl

shifter sind x.0 - die könnte man noch tunen, bringt aber auch ned viel... polyamidschrauben kommen eh rein - dauert halt noch ein bissi

und das ding macht superviel spass!


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> aber mit lefty musst du discs fahren... und viel leichtere discs gibts kaum... und weil die lefty eine 2001er carbon titanium ist, werd ich auch die nicht tauschen... sobald ich die dlr-kartusche drinnen hab ist die nämlich leichter als die aktuelle carbon sl
> 
> shifter sind x.0 - die könnte man noch tunen, bringt aber auch ned viel... polyamidschrauben kommen eh rein - dauert halt noch ein bissi
> 
> und das ding macht superviel spass!



ich würde mal sagen die Scheiben geben sich generell nicht viel beim Gewicht, manche machen Gute Erfahrung mit Hope, Formula......ich z.B. bin bis jetzt mit der Lousie zufrieden....zudem lohnt es sich nicht jedes Gramm am Bike zu sparen Bsp. Marta und Marta SL der Unterschied 20gr- diese 20gr hab ich nach zwei Meter an Schlamm am Bike - und die beste art Gewicht zu sparen ist selbst ein paar Gramm abzunehmen, es gilt immer noch das Gesamtgewicht und da sehe ich bei einigen Einsparpotential


----------



## Roelof (28. November 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen die Scheiben geben sich generell nicht viel beim Gewicht, manche machen Gute Erfahrung mit Hope, Formula......ich z.B. bin bis jetzt mit der Lousie zufrieden....zudem lohnt es sich nicht jedes Gramm am Bike zu sparen Bsp. Marta und Marta SL der Unterschied 20gr- diese 20gr hab ich nach zwei Meter an Schlamm am Bike - und die beste art Gewicht zu sparen ist selbst ein paar Gramm abzunehmen, es gilt immer noch das Gesamtgewicht und da sehe ich bei einigen Einsparpotential



dick?? wer ist hier dick?? ich bin nicht dick - ich habe schwere knochen! 





jetzt im ernst - es hat wenig sinn mit einem leichtbauer über gewichte zu diskutieren - jeder setzt seine prioritäten halt anders... ich für meinen teil empfinde tuning als nettes hobby, und ich baue gerne leicht - sofern es die funktion und sicherheit nicht verschlechtert oder zu teuer ist 

ad schlamm: 





			
				potschnflicker schrieb:
			
		

> "...vo am radl muast vor, während und noch ana ausfoahrt essn können..."


  drum wäre es besser mit halbwahrheiten und pseudoschlauen sprüchen umsichzuwerfen sondern besser sich schöne bikes mit "handmade-in-usa"-schriftzügen anzugucken und mir billige tuningtipps zu geben - für die bin ich immer dankbar! :toll:


----------



## traveller23 (28. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> sobald ich die dlr-kartusche drinnen hab ist die nämlich leichter als die aktuelle carbon sl



Hallo, geht das so "einfach" das man eine aktuelle Kartusche in eine ältere Lefty gibt?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... und weil die lefty eine 2001er carbon titanium ist, werd ich auch die nicht tauschen... sobald ich die dlr-kartusche drinnen hab ist die nämlich leichter als die aktuelle carbon sl



Na aber HALLO...wer sagt das denn..?

Hab letzte woche noch mit 88+ telefoniert...also die hatten bisher NIX-LEICHTERS inne Werkstatt mit soviel Federweg...als die "NEUE" LEFTY-SPEED-Carbon SL 2007..Es gab mal eine Lefty ELO mit Carbon Teilen im inneren..aber sehr wenige Stückzahlen....kann man als LAIE auch glaub ich von außen nicht so ohne weiteres erkennen...die waren auch sehr leicht bei 100mm Federweg....

Lt. 88+ sind aber nur wenige Teile an den unterschiedlichen Lefty's zu tauschen...


----------



## Roelof (29. November 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Hallo, geht das so "einfach" das man eine aktuelle Kartusche in eine ältere Lefty gibt?



aufgebaut sind die kartuschen alle gleich; die neueren modelle (speed, dlr2, etc.) unterscheiden sich nur im federweg. eine 2004er dlr kartusche hat nur eine andere luftkammer unten, die man aber einfach umstecken kann, weil das verbindungsstück oben den gleichen anschlussdurchmesser hat; das kommt daher, weil mein titaniumfuß auf das carbonteleskop draufgenietet ist und die stifte ziemlich weit ins innere hineinragen... wichtig ist nur, dass der federweg passt...

laut heimi sollte das ganze kein problem darstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (29. November 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na aber HALLO...wer sagt das denn..?
> 
> Hab letzte woche noch mit 88+ telefoniert...also die hatten bisher NIX-LEICHTERS inne Werkstatt mit soviel Federweg...als die "NEUE" LEFTY-SPEED-Carbon SL 2007..Es gab mal eine Lefty ELO mit Carbon Teilen im inneren..aber sehr wenige Stückzahlen....kann man als LAIE auch glaub ich von außen nicht so ohne weiteres erkennen...die waren auch sehr leicht bei 100mm Federweg....
> 
> Lt. 88+ sind aber nur wenige Teile an den unterschiedlichen Lefty's zu tauschen...



naja, rechne mal nach, was da jetzt was wiegt; ich hab eine 2001er lefty carbon - das ist eben bis jetzt die leichteste, weil der standfuß unten aus titanium ist (wie bei anderen modellen auch) aber das tauchrohr, auf dem die gleitlagerbahnen innen liegen auch aus carbon - und da sind die neueren aus alu - das macht den riesen unterschied...

die neue sl wiegt 1240g ohne si-steuerrohr-vorbau-einheit

und das auf dem foto ist meiner - viel unterschied ist also nicht mehr...


----------



## Roelof (29. November 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> als die "NEUE" LEFTY-SPEED-Carbon SL 2007..Es gab mal eine Lefty ELO mit Carbon Teilen im inneren..aber sehr wenige Stückzahlen....kann man als LAIE auch glaub ich von außen nicht so ohne weiteres erkennen...die waren auch sehr leicht bei 100mm Federweg....
> 
> Lt. 88+ sind aber nur wenige Teile an den unterschiedlichen Lefty's zu tauschen...



ich glaub du meinst eben dass beide teile des teleskops aus carbon sind - das war die 2001er carbon elo - die wurde meines wissens nach nur im 3000er und team scalpel und im team ht verbaut - sind geile bikes, aber sind halt ned so der megaseller, dafür waren sie zu teuer... 

es stimmt schon, dass wenige teile an unterschiedlichen leftys kompatibel sind, aber ich tausche ja nicht irgendein teil, sondern die ganze kartusche - das ist der unterschied


----------



## Hardraider (29. November 2006)

Urlaub 2006 - foto @ karwendelhaus im karwendel Österreich.






i  it!


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> hab noch mehr details bzw. andere fotos auf meinem webspace: http://www.alphabasis.net/nostyle/fotos/Scalpel/
> 
> aktuelles gewicht: 10,3kg



Moin, 
hier wie besprochen die Liste einiger Parts:
Preise sind nur ca. Angaben. Es geht fast immer noch günstiger. 
Diese sind auch nicht mehr aktuell, sind ca. 6 Monate alt. Damals hab ich ein paar Parts für nen Freund gesucht. Sind also einfach aus der alten Liste.

Zur SI - Einheit: Vorbau kann ich nur sagen - TOP.  ca. 110 Eur.  
Gibt es in +/- 5° in 90,100, 120 mm und in 20° in 90,100,120 mm
Kann nur sagen, das es am BIKE sehr geil aussieht, der Preis und das
Gewicht echt TOP   sind.
Die Gabel mit dem Batterie-Tuninig find ich ... (kann man machen  )

An einigen Parts kannst Du auch noch weiter Gewicht sparen (siehe Bilder)



SATTELSTUETZEN:

tune - Starkes Stück Sattelstütze 340 mm
107.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
27,2 mm: 184 g

Thomson - Masterpiece Seat Posts Sattelstütze 0° - x 240 mm
139.00 EUR
Gewicht:
27,2 mm: 158 g

FRM - ST-M 20 Carbon Ti Sattelstütze
130.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
27,2 mm: 166 g

FSA - FR-200 Sattelstütze 350 mm
106.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
27,2 mm: 215 g

Syntace - P6 Sattelstütze 280 mm - carbon 
142.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
27,2 mm: 178 g


SATTEL:

tune - Speedneedle Leder Sattel
146.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
97 g

Selle_Italia - SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
119.00 EUR
Gewicht:
g

Selle_Italia - SLR Teknologica
219.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
99 g

Selle_Italia - SLR Teknologica Flow
229.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
95 g



BARENDS:

tune - RH1 Bar Ends
59.90 EUR
Gewicht: 
59g

Procraft - Superlight Bar Ends
24.90 EUR
Gewicht: 
60 g 

XLC - Ultralight Bar Ends
14.90 EUR
Gewicht: 
56 g


DIVERSES:

tune - Nabenschnellspanner MTB AC 16+17
83.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
53 g

Schläuche 
VR Continental Supersonic 
Gewicht
93 g
HR Schwalbe xx-light 
Gewicht
102 g

Procraft Superlite Griffe
Gewicht
18 g

JAGWIRE Rattler Mac Zuege 
Gewicht
19 g


FLASCHENHALTER:

Tacx - Flaschenhalter Tao
8.20 EUR
Gewicht: 
55g

Tacx - Flaschenhalter Tao Carbon
46.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
29 g



KETTEN:

KMC - X-10 SL 10-fach Kette
45.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
240 g

Shimano - CN 7701 9-fach Kette (XTR / Dura Ace)
17.99 EUR
Gewicht: 
304 g


BREMSEN:

Magura - Scheibenbremse Marta
220.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
348 g/Stück incl. Scheibe

Magura - Scheibenbremse Marta SL
289.00 EURGewicht: 
324 g/Stück incl. Scheibe

Hope - Scheibenbremse Mono M4 Modell 2007
183.00 EUR
Gewicht:
430 g /Stück incl. Scheibe


KASSETTE:

Shimano - XTR 9-fach Kassette
99.90 EUR
Gewicht: 
titan / 11-32: 235 g

Shimano - XT 9-fach Kassette
38.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
265 g


LENKER:

Syntace - Duraflite Carbon Flat Lenker
105.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
122 g

tune - Karacho Flat Lenker
170.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
81 g

Truvativ - Team Carbon OS Flat Lenker
90.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
151 g


KURBEL:

tune - Kurbelsatz Big Foot MTB 3-fach 110/74 Lochkreis
220.50 EUR
Gewicht: 
405 g

Shimano - Kurbelgarnitur XTR Hollowtech II two piece inkl Lager  2006
289.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
797 g  (Gesamtgewicht einschließlich Innenlager)

Shimano XTR Kurbel FCM 970  2007 
329.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
765 g  (Gesamtgewicht einschließlich Innenlager)

FRM - Kurbelsatz CU2-M-TR Integral Englisch
350.00 EUR
Gewicht:
g

FSA - Kurbelgarnitur Carbon Pro MTB Octalink
317.00 EUR
Gewicht: 
565 g


PEDALE:

Crank_Brothers - Egg Beater Ti Klickpedale
196.00 EUR
Gewicht.
g

Shimano - M 970 Klickpedale XTR 2007
84.90 EUR
Gewicht: 
325g


----------



## Roelof (29. November 2006)

hi! ich erlaube mir dich zu zitieren:



chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Zur SI - Einheit: Vorbau kann ich nur sagen - TOP.  ca. 110 Eur.
> Gibt es in +/- 5° in 90,100, 120 mm und in 20° in 90,100,120 mm
> Kann nur sagen, das es am BIKE sehr geil aussieht, der Preis und das
> Gewicht echt TOP   sind.
> ...


das ist wie gesagt fix...



			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> SATTELSTUETZEN:


das ist eine extralite the post m. 160g


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> SATTEL:


ich weiß - hab ja schon gesagt, es kommt ein speedneedle


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> BARENDS:


XLC Team: 56g m. Stahlschraube, wird beim schraubentuning noch um 2-3g erleichtert....


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> DIVERSES:
> tune - Nabenschnellspanner MTB AC 16+17


da ich lefty fahre, brauch ich nur einen hinteren, und das spart dann 20g f. 40,-??


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Schläuche
> VR Continental Supersonic
> Gewicht
> 93 g
> ...


fahre die schwalbe xx-light vo+hi


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Procraft Superlite Griffe
> Gewicht
> 18 g


zz syntace racegripp m. 7g - werd aber auf wcs-truegripp wechseln - hat dann 12g in meiner länge...


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> JAGWIRE Rattler Mac Zuege
> Gewicht
> 19 g


züge hab ich noch nicht getauscht, sind noch standart - hier sehe ich noch einsparungspotential, hab mich aber in die materie noch nicht eingearbeitet und kenne nur die tune und die powercordz


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> FLASCHENHALTER:


tefal ultralight - 7,- 35g


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> KETTEN:


KMC x9 sl


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> BREMSEN:
> 
> Magura - Scheibenbremse Marta
> 220.00 EUR
> ...


formula oro puro
~260,-/Stück
vo: 180mm, 381g m. schrauben und scheibe
hi: 160mm, 369g m. schraube und scheibe



			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> KASSETTE:
> 
> Shimano - XTR 9-fach Kassette
> 99.90 EUR
> ...


fahre genau diese


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> LENKER:
> 
> Syntace - Duraflite Carbon Flat Lenker
> 105.50 EUR
> ...


mom. syntace alu m. 159g, werd aber einen billigen bbb-carbonlenker drauftun, wiegt um 110g und kostet 40,-


			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> KURBEL:


bei genauerem hinsehen erkennt man eine raceface next lp (das carbonteil) m. 405g nackt, + innenlager 148g + tune triebtäter 22 (titan) m. 16g + ta ?? 32 m. ??g (aber auch ned viel) + frm 44t tuned by mmm-bikes 61g = ned viel zum sparen... titanschrauben zur befestigung sind bereits im schraubentuning geplant



			
				chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> PEDALE:


Xpedo Ti/Mag - 228g/paar - ev. steig ich aber auf exustar um...

jetzt ohne dass du bös bist oder ich dich diskreditieren will - wo sind die tuningtipps, die ned soooo teuer sind??


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> wo sind die tuningtipps, die ned soooo teuer sind??



Diese "ART" von Leichbautuning habe ich noch nirgends gefunden  ..wird es auch sowohl am Rad und im KFZ bereich NIE geben..zumindest nicht mit vernüftigen Teilen ...


----------



## dkc-live (29. November 2006)

mein badboy ist soeben eingetroffen.
nu noch alle teile bestellen.
am montag reifen auswählen.
und mitte nächste woche hab ich es.


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> fahre genau diese
> 
> mom. syntace alu m. 159g, werd aber einen billigen bbb-carbonlenker drauftun, wiegt um 110g und kostet 40,-




Ich würde mir niemals ne günstigen CARBON-Lenker zulegen.
Da find ich die SYNTACE einfach ... besser! 
Die Art wie sie Testen, dass Product-Replacement Prg. usw.
sprechen, so empfinde ich es - für SYNTACE und co.

Wenn Du einen günstigen Carbon-Lenker suchst, ist vielleicht
noch der NOX interessant für Dich. Kostet wohl auch nur knappe
35EUR.

Leider hatte ich keine PART-List, Deines Bikes, dann hätte ich 
Dir vielleicht noch ein paar andere Teile auflisten können.
Es gibt z.B. Ritzel aus Russ. UBoot Titan. (Teuer, aber sau leicht)


----------



## Roelof (29. November 2006)

ich kenne komco  partliste hab ich gerade keine aktuelle - aber da ist eigentl. nimma viel drinnen, was günstig ist; grad die züge - an die hab ich noch nicht gedacht, mal schauen was das bringt...  gibts alternativ noch was leichtes außer den jagwires??

wenn schon so oargen leichtbau, dann bitte eine alu-kassette - one piece oder wie die heißen...


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


>



Moin,

hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Zug+Hülle

*Gleitec*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (30. November 2006)

Hier mal das Bike von einem, der seines hier nicht posten will...schade, sieht eigentlich geil aus - Francesco Totti:
http://www.eicma.it/ciclo/en/publishing.aspx?pageid=322

und hier:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8198666390896485823&q=mtb+cannondale

und noch ein paar Detailbilder:
http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/default.asp?item=205777
http://www.stokedlife.com/inside/cannondale-epidemic-tour-2006-photo-gallery

Und George W. Bush hat auch eines:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/PEDALING_PRESIDENT?SITE=MNWIN&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## GehroStefan (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi, klingt vielleicht etwas blöd, aber ich weiß nicht welche Bremsaufnahme ich an meinem Bike hab. Is 2000 oder Postmount?
Fahre ein 2001er CD Jekyll und dazu eine glaub 2003er Lefty MAX 140. Welche Aufnahme haben die?

Danke


----------



## Seifert692 (1. Dezember 2006)

Is 2000


----------



## GehroStefan (1. Dezember 2006)

Super, weiß noch einer zufällig wie groß die Bremsscheibe maximal sein darf? hinten ist's wohl wurscht, aber vorne ist irgendwann der Faltenbalg im Weg.


----------



## Knorze (1. Dezember 2006)

hi hier is mein judge DH viel spass.......


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Dezember 2006)

> Und George W. Bush hat auch eines:


Lt. Text, das Bild sagt zum Glück noch was anderes.


----------



## SFA (2. Dezember 2006)

Judge....fährt sehr gut....
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/maschinenraum/cannondale_judge_dh


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Dezember 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich kenne komco  partliste hab ich gerade keine aktuelle - aber da ist eigentl. nimma viel drinnen, was günstig ist; grad die züge - an die hab ich noch nicht gedacht, mal schauen was das bringt...  gibts alternativ noch was leichtes außer den jagwires??
> 
> wenn schon so oargen leichtbau, dann bitte eine alu-kassette - one piece oder wie die heißen...



Mit den ganzen exotischen Kassetten würde ich nicht anfangen. Würde höchstens eine DA 12-27(oder auf 11-27umgebaut fahren) wenn du auf 32 verzichten kannst.

Sun Ufo: erstmal wiegen lassen, hier haben schon einige 430g anstatt 390 gewogen. Lt. ww kommt das hin. Dafür soll dann aber die Verarbeitung eher schlecht sein. 
Ich fahre ZTR Olympic, 348g mit Revos und AL-Nippel, Yellowtape. Fahre mit UST-Reifen, mit normalen Reifen und Milch geht da auch nochmal einiges.

Normale Shimano-Hüllen sind eigtl. die leichtesten die ordentlich funktionieren, ausser vll. Gore UL. Die fand ich allerdings ziemlich nervig, spart vll. 20g insgesamt.
Wenn du da wirklich Gas geben willst: Magura HS Hydraulikleitung+Nokonliner. Hab ich an allen Rädern am Umwerfer. Bei SRAM funktionierts wohl auch am Schaltwerk richtig gut(bei Shimano und Campa machts mit der Zeit Ärger). Leitung inkl. Liner:18g/m(man kann auch den Liner durchgehend verlegen), Shimano SP41: 32g/m, Gore UL:25g/m. Bei Gore ist der Zug etwas dünner/leichter.
Aber ehrlich gesagt: lass die Shimanos, dann hast du Ruhe.

PS.:Jagwire sind schwerer als Shimano.


----------



## Coltschi (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe ein F400,aber mit Kompl. XTR Ausstattung-diesen Rahmen habe ich weil der zu meiner Grösse am besten past(1,67) Wer Kann mir eine Service Anleitung fur die Super Fatty Headshok in Deutsch verschaffen? Vielen Dank -coltschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. Dezember 2006)

@coltschi! tut mir leid, aber wenn du probleme damit hast, dir die anleitungen aus dem netz zu suchen, wirst du auch probleme damit haben, die c'dale tools zu bekommen - das ist nämlich auch nicht gerade einfach  und ohne die gehts nicht 

edit: es gibt zudem keinen serviceguide für die kartusche, weil die von headshox bzw. inzwischen auch von 88+ geserviced werden sollen...


----------



## Coltschi (3. Dezember 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> @coltschi! tut mir leid, aber wenn du probleme damit hast, dir die anleitungen aus dem netz zu suchen, wirst du auch probleme damit haben, die c'dale tools zu bekommen - das ist nämlich auch nicht gerade einfach  und ohne die gehts nicht
> 
> edit: es gibt zudem keinen serviceguide für die kartusche, weil die von headshox bzw. inzwischen auch von 88+ geserviced werden sollen...



Leider ist wie bei allen Artikeln,mann muss zum service---und das ist Teuer.Aus diesen Grund würde ich es gerne selber machen!!!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (3. Dezember 2006)

Coltschi schrieb:


> Leider ist wie bei allen Artikeln,mann muss zum service---und das ist Teuer.Aus diesen Grund würde ich es gerne selber machen!!!!



So teuer ist der Service nicht.
Wahrscheinlich machst Du mehr kaputt als heile. Dann wird es noch teurer.

Frag mal doch mal den Händler deines Vertrauens oder 88+


----------



## hotzemott (3. Dezember 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> @coltschi! tut mir leid, aber wenn du probleme damit hast, dir die anleitungen aus dem netz zu suchen, wirst du auch probleme damit haben, die c'dale tools zu bekommen - das ist nämlich auch nicht gerade einfach  und ohne die gehts nicht
> 
> edit: es gibt zudem keinen serviceguide für die kartusche, weil die von headshox bzw. inzwischen auch von 88+ geserviced werden sollen...


Also die Tools für die Fatty kann man von Magura kaufen, gibts z.B. bei Bike-Components:
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Werkzeugsatz+f%FCr+Einbau+CCS+in+Gabel
Das funktioniert für die alte Cannondale DL Kartusche und die Magura CCS Kartusche für die Super Fatty. Vermutlich auch für die aktuelle Cannondale DL/DLR Kartusche, aber das weiss ich nicht sicher. Wenn man aber nur mal nen Service braucht kann man den auch recht günstig bei Fahrrad Kohl machen lassen.

Hotzemott


----------



## Coltschi (3. Dezember 2006)

Coltschi schrieb:


> Leider ist wie bei allen Artikeln,mann muss zum service---und das ist Teuer.Aus diesen Grund würde ich es gerne selber machen!!!!



Das stimmt nicht das mann keine service anleitung bekommt,gerade erhalte ich von einen kollegen eine kommplette Anleitung!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (4. Dezember 2006)

hat eben mein badboy in den pfoten .... *sabber* morgen bekomme ich es. juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hat eben mein badboy in den pfoten .... *sabber* morgen bekomme ich es. juhu


da will ich aber ne Menge Bilder sehen und Daten dazu


----------



## dkc-live (5. Dezember 2006)

bin es eben ein bissl im nightride gefahren ... die 3 watt luxeon im vorbau hat ne superausleuchtung und hält 3 std. die alfine arbeitet perfekt. die abstufung reicht locker für leiziger gebiet. auf der ebene bin ich 55 als max gefahren und bergauf gings bei der feuchten erde bis die reifen durchdrehen. die bremsen packen zu wie der teufel und der sattel ist saubequem. Und die Gabel ist ein Traum im vergleich zu meiner alten rock shox metro. super soft und supersteif.
nur das tretlöager kanrzt noch ein bissl ^^. das exenter hat sich gelockert udn nu knarzt es ... naja morgen mal innen shop bringen
ich schätze mal in meiner vollaustattung 13 - 13.5 kg
ich habe dazu gekauft:
aktuelle xtr klickies
tubus cargo träger
Shockboard Schutzbleche
BC 1606 L
Neue laufräder bauen lassen:
alte naben (formula und alfine), dt speichen , mavic 317 disc felgen + conti edge pro
<--- 26 " was sonst 
und ein cuberider rücklicht














morgen gibs mehr


----------



## varadero (6. Dezember 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nur das tretlöager kanrzt noch ein bissl ^^. das exenter hat sich gelockert udn nu knarzt es ... naja morgen mal innen shop bringen


In diesem PDF File steht wie die EBB Hülse montiert werden sollte.

I  EBB!





Varadero


----------



## Knorze (6. Dezember 2006)

moin @varadero und dkc live
bitte nicht persöhnlich nehmen aber was sind das für aufbauten, hollandrad tuning oder was?????????? 
ich find das bad boy an sich ja ganz cool aber dein aufbau dkc live geht mal gar nicht (meine persönliche meinung) naja aber immerhin noch besser als das rad von varadero. was sollen denn da die anderen user über uns c´dale fahrer denken 
aber hauptsache ihr habt spass mit euren rädern

greez marco


----------



## Plueschbox (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo will mich auch mal melden ich fahre ein Super V 1000 Carbon.
Bin sehr zu frieden, bei mir wippt auch nix bin ein Leichtgewicht. 
@Knorze 
Was ist das für ein Helm? Der schaut echt gut aus. Wie ist er zu tragen?


----------



## Knorze (6. Dezember 2006)

@plueschbox
krasses teil nen super v mit pol. alurahmen, carbon schwinge und usd gabel. noch nie so eins gesehen, was hast den da vorne für ne bremse und warum is die rechts(haha ne nazi bremse )?


----------



## Plueschbox (6. Dezember 2006)

Knorze schrieb:


> @plueschbox
> krasses teil nen super v mit pol. alurahmen, carbon schwinge und usd gabel. noch nie so eins gesehen, was hast den da vorne für ne bremse und warum is die rechts(haha ne nazi bremse )?



Das ist eine Sachs Power Disc und hat nix mit nazis am hut.


----------



## SFA (6. Dezember 2006)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Hallo will mich auch mal melden ich fahre ein Super V 1000 Carbon.
> Bin sehr zu frieden, bei mir wippt auch nix bin ein Leichtgewicht.
> @Knorze
> Was ist das für ein Helm? Der schaut echt gut aus. Wie ist er zu tragen?


Absolut Old School und sehr schön - das Super V war mein erstes Fully '95 ! Die Sachs Disc ist natürlich dem Bike entsprechend aber nicht wirklich bissig oder ? Und die USD Gabel war damals der Hit mit 120mm Federweg huiiii ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (6. Dezember 2006)

Knorze schrieb:


> moin @varadero und dkc live
> bitte nicht persöhnlich nehmen aber was sind das für aufbauten, hollandrad tuning oder was??????????
> ich find das bad boy an sich ja ganz cool aber dein aufbau dkc live geht mal gar nicht (meine persönliche meinung) naja aber immerhin noch besser als das rad von varadero. was sollen denn da die anderen user über uns c´dale fahrer denken
> aber hauptsache ihr habt spass mit euren rädern
> ...


wiso geht der gar nicht ...??? ich brauche was zuverlässiges was man auch sportlich im gelände bewegen kann. das es gestern erst aus der werkstatt kam is der kepäckträger noch drauf. der wird aber nur nach bedarf draufgebaut. ich bin heute mal spaßeshalber mit 20 kg in den taschen gefahren und es fährt absolut souverän im gelände und auf der straße.

naja vor nächstem jahr wird der gepäckträger wahrscheinlich nich wieder draufkommen. ne leipzig -> berlin -> Frankfurt -> München -> Leipzig tour kann man numal nich ohne gepäckträger bestreiten.

so far wenn es dir nich gefällt deine Sache


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Cannondale Rush Carbon Si Team - 2007






















Komponenten:

Rahmen - Rush Carbon Si 110mm
Gabel - Lefty Speed Carbon SL 110 DLR2
Rear Shock - Fox Float RP3 Air
Felgen - Mavic CrossMax SLR UST
Naben - Mavic CrossMax SLR
Speichen - Mavic CrossMax SLR
Reifen - Maxxis CrossMark UST, 26 x 2.1''
Pedale - (wird ohne ausgeliefert) Crank Brothers Eggbeater
Tretkurbeln - Cannondale Hollowgram Si, 22/32/44
Kette - SRAM 991
Kassette - SRAM PG-990, 11-32
Tretlager - Cannondale Si
Umwerfer - Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk - SRAM X-0
Schalthebel - SRAM X-0 Trigger
Lenker - FSA K-Force Carbon Flat
Vorbau - Cannondale Si one piece Stem/Steerer 31.8mm
Steuersatz - Cannondale Headshok Si
Bremsen - Avid Juicy Ultimate w/ 160/140mm rotors
Bremshebel - Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sattel - Fi'zi:k Gobi w/ Ti rails
Sattelstütze - FSA K Force Lite Carbon SB-25, 27.2 x 350mm
Farben - Uni Carbon w/ Patriot Blue (gloss) (BLU) (hier - blau) ,Uni Carbon w/ Silver/Grey (gloss) (GRY)
Größen - S,M,L,X (hier M)

Listenpreis: 7199 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
mich würde mal ein Realistisches Gesamtgewicht in der Konfiguration interessieren...
Aber nicht "schummeln"..am besten mit nem Beweisfoto dann in der Leichtbau-Sparte einstellen...

Ich schätze mal mit den Pedalen so ca.11,3 kg....


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

das Gewicht liegt in M bei 10,4 kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## redbyte (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ChaosCarsten,

todschickes Gerät!  

Was mich brennend interessiert:


Effizienz des Hinterbaus
Probleme wg. des niedrigen Tretlagers?
Steifigkeit der Carbon SL noch ausreichend?

Kannst du evtl. Vergleiche zu anderen Fullys ziehen, die du schon gefahren bist? Besonders interessiert mich die Effizienz beim Pedalieren auf den jeweiligen Kettenblättern (22/32/44) mit/ohne ProPedal.

Kannst du dazu was schreiben? Wäre klasse!


----------



## redbyte (7. Dezember 2006)

mmmh,

nach dem Studium deiner Bilder sind mir noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen:

- kein Si one-piece stem/steerer verbaut?!
- Sattelstütze kein FSA
- Bremsen sind keine Avid Ultimate, lediglich 7er mit Carbonhebeln
- und du fährst nicht wirklich ohne Ventilkappen rum? ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

selbst beim oben geposteten badboy is das tretlager zu niedrig. schein cannondale diese gesammte saison zu haben. man muss höllisch aufpassen ... meine pedale haben nach nunr 90 km auf beiden seiten kratzer


----------



## SmithWesson (7. Dezember 2006)

das rush ist gut habe mir auch eines bestellt allerdings das carbon 2 aber ich möchte gerne wissen wie du schon an das bike gekommen bist mein händler sagt vor januar anfang feb. ist da nichts zu machen 


MFG. Thomas


----------



## SmithWesson (7. Dezember 2006)

achja mein mein bike was ich aber meinen bruder vermache wenn das rush da ist


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

komtm es ohne tourenausrüstung besser an ?? bringt auch nur 11.9 kg auf die waage


----------



## TimTailor (7. Dezember 2006)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> achja mein mein bike was ich aber meinen bruder vermache wenn das rush da ist



Hi,
warum gibst du denn das Prophet ab?
Bin halt neugierig...

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

weil er seinen bruder mag und ein rush bekommt ^^


----------



## baltes21 (7. Dezember 2006)

hi, mal ne frage zwischendurch.
wo werden eigentlich die carbonbikes gebacken???
sicher nicht in den usa, sonst würde ja der "handmade in usa" aufdruck am hinterbau zu finden sein


----------



## Cholfa (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mir in den nächsten tagen ein Rush oder ein Prophet SL holen.

Habe aber das Problem das ich mir bei der Rahmengröße nicht schlüssig bin. 
Bin 181cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das M oder L nehmen soll.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal posten welche Rahmengröße Ihr bei ähnlicher Körpergröße fahrt.

Danke und Gruß
Cholfa


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

kannste beides nehmen. willste es sehr wendig nimm ne M willste es laufruhiger nimm ne L. ich muss dazu sagen ich aknn selbst auf meiner L nich richtig freihändig fahren is zu wusselig ^^. davor hatte ich nen 28" bergamont M Rahmen und der war dagegen ein schlachtschiff


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] na so geht's doch. Was für eine Größe ist das. Das BadBoy steht für 07 auch auf meiner Wunschliste.

@[email protected] ich fahre "L" bei 1,83 und gleicher Beinlänge. Sowohl ex Prohet wie auch Rush, das ich gerade aufbaue. Bitte daran denken, das CD lange Oberrohre verbaut. L hatt 625mm, das empfindet Macher schon als Streckbank. Ich fahr es sogar mit 140mm Vorbau und empfinde es als angenehm. Fahr allerdings auch Renner.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

is angeblich ne L finde den rahmen aber irgendwie winzig ^^ bin ja vorher 28" gefahren.

noch ein tip mach keine stollenreifen hinten auf den rahmen ... du kannst die stollen während der tour zählen wenn du auf asphalt fährst ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> noch ein tip mach keine stollenreifen hinten auf den rahmen ... du kannst die stollen während der tour zählen wenn du auf asphalt fährst ^^


hast Du breiter als 2,1" drauf, aber auch dann sollte eigentlich nix schleifen  

Ich will es wenn als BadBoy Ultra und mit 28" und 26" LRS nutzen.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2006)

die reifen schleifen nicht hab 1.9 er drauf mehr als 2.25 würd ich aber nich draufmachen dann wirds eng... vorne kannset auch richtig fettes draufmachen.
mit dem "man merkt jeden stollen" meine ich das der hinterbau gar nicht flext.

das ultra hat aber genau die selbe macke wie meins ...
ich hab mir nen 26 zoll lrs bauen lassen ... der läuft genau mittig. aber in der kruve schleifen die speichen am bremssattel. wenn er nachgespannt ist soll es aber verschwinden. bloß bei nem 28" satz sind die speichen ja noch dichter an der scheibe (da sie steiler stehen)...
die naben sind übrigens industriegelagert -> sehr haltbar

aber der hinterbau is schmaler als beim alten modell.

ach ja das tretlager is schweinetief. 1.9 zoll sind das absolute minimum bei 26" lr. meine schönen klickies haben schon ordentliche kratzer kassiert. da ich mich ertsmal umstellen musste


----------



## SmithWesson (7. Dezember 2006)

TimTailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum gibst du denn das Prophet ab?
> Bin halt neugierig...
> 
> Grüße Tim



ja das prophet ist nen gutes bike bin nur mit der lefty max 140 nicht zufrieden man kann sie halt nicht blockieren und des weiteren hab ich grad ein bisschen kohle übrig und wollte mal was neues ausprobieren habe mich halt in das rush verliebt was soll ich sagen grins


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (8. Dezember 2006)

Knorze schrieb:


> ich find das bad boy an sich ja ganz cool aber dein aufbau dkc live geht mal gar nicht (meine persönliche meinung)
> greez marco




nochmal mein bad boy....ohne hollandrad-tuning,aber immernoch zu brav...irgendwie 






gruss,thorsten


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Dezember 2006)

redbyte schrieb:


> mmmh,
> 
> nach dem Studium deiner Bilder sind mir noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



kein Si one-piece stem/steerer verbaut
War zum Zeitpunkt des Aufbau's noch nicht vorhanden

Sattelstütze kein FSA
genau

Bremsen sind keine Avid Ultimate, lediglich 7er mit Carbonhebeln
War zum Zeitpunkt des Aufbau's noch nicht vorhanden

und du fährst nicht wirklich ohne Ventilkappen rum?
ja (Gewichts tuning )


Lefty Carbon:
Kann sagen, dass ich sie auf der Tour als sehr steif empfunden habe.
Konnte zur FOX Talas am Sp. Epic keine unterschiede feststellen.
Im Vergleich zur Lefty Speed DLR 2, läuft die Carbongabel noch sanfter,
spricht noch eine Tick besser an und federt alles sehr sweet weg.
Im Vergleich zur REBA empfinde ich die Carbon Lefty als besser.
Also von fehlender Steifigkeit kann ich also nicht berichten (Bin allerdings
kein Profi und keine 5000km gefahren).

Hinterbau:
Mit dem Eingelenker bin ich super zufrieden. Am Rush und am Rush Carbon,
habe ich diesen als super sensibel empfunden (in Kombi. mit FOX Dämpfern).
Federn alles gut weg und weisen fast keine Energieverluste beim Antrieb.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
ProPedal:
Also mit an und aus, ist das so eine Sache, wenn ich das am Dämpfer minimiere, empfinde ich es nicht so, als ob das ganze dann schwammig wird.
Wenn der Dämpfer geschlossen ist, ist der Hinterbau einfach steif beim Antritt. Natürlich bewegt er sich ein wenig. Aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass
ich dabei mehr Verluste habe, als bei Hinterbau mit Brain Dämpfer am Epic der am DR. mit dem DT Swiss HVR 220. 
Also von daher kann ich auch dabei keine Nachteil bestätigen.

Tretlager:
Die SI Kurbel habe ich als sehr steif empfunden. Habe mit diese keine Probleme feststellen können. Beim Uphill geht jede Energie in den Antrieb,
soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## schnellejugend (8. Dezember 2006)

> ach ja das tretlager is schweinetief


Du könntest den Excenter nach oben drehen. Man kanns auf dem Bild nicht genau erkennen, aber ich hätte gesagt das er nach unten gedreht ist.


----------



## redbyte (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für dein Feedback!  
Werde das Rush in die engere Wahl ziehen und eine Probefahrt buchen.

War deine Gewichtsangabe hochgerechnet auf die Teile, die noch fehlen oder das aktuell gemessene?



chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Lefty Carbon:
> Kann sagen, dass ich sie auf der Tour als sehr steif empfunden habe.
> Konnte zur FOX Talas am Sp. Epic keine unterschiede feststellen.


Du fährst doch sicher keine Talas im Epic? Eher eine Float oder eine X?  



chaoscarsten schrieb:


> ProPedal:
> Also mit an und aus, ist das so eine Sache, wenn ich das am Dämpfer minimiere, empfinde ich es nicht so, als ob das ganze dann schwammig wird.
> Wenn der Dämpfer geschlossen ist, ist der Hinterbau einfach steif beim Antritt. Natürlich bewegt er sich ein wenig. Aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass
> ich dabei mehr Verluste habe, als bei Hinterbau mit Brain Dämpfer am Epic der am DR. mit dem DT Swiss HVR 220.
> ...



Der letzte Satz braucht eine Reparatur: Meinst du "oder am DR. mit dem..."? Und was ist dann das "Dr."? Drössiger?


----------



## Knorze (8. Dezember 2006)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:


> nochmal mein bad boy....ohne hollandrad-tuning,aber immernoch zu brav...irgendwie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee so is es doch schön, schwarz und dreckig


----------



## chrikoh (8. Dezember 2006)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> das rush ist gut habe mir auch eines bestellt allerdings das carbon 2 aber ich möchte gerne wissen wie du schon an das bike gekommen bist mein händler sagt vor januar anfang feb. ist da nichts zu machen
> 
> 
> MFG. Thomas



Würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Taurine kommt auch erst anfang Februar


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Dezember 2006)

redbyte schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> danke für dein Feedback!
> Werde das Rush in die engere Wahl ziehen und eine Probefahrt buchen.
> ...



DR = Drössinger ! Richtig 
Talas - nein  -Float -  Richtig .-) 

Sorry, komm mit den Gabeln und Dämpfern immer   

Ein paar Pics vom DR und EPIC:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Dezember 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Taurine kommt auch erst anfang Februar



WÜrde mir nur das Frameset bestellen und dann das BIKE selbst aufbauen.
Ist günstiger und die Parts werden dann wohl besser.


----------



## SmithWesson (9. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> WÜrde mir nur das Frameset bestellen und dann das BIKE selbst aufbauen.
> Ist günstiger und die Parts werden dann wohl besser.



also mein händler sagt das die carbon bikes nicht vor anfang 07 kommen dazu gehören auch die rahmen 
wenn du das rush selber aufgebaut hast wunderts mich nur wie du an den blauen team sattel gekommen bist naja mir sind da noch so nen paar ungereimtheiten aufgefallen will dich nicht angreifen aber ich glaube eher das ist nen test bike vom händler und du durfstest mal probe fahren


----------



## chaoscarsten (9. Dezember 2006)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> also mein händler sagt das die carbon bikes nicht vor anfang 07 kommen dazu gehören auch die rahmen
> wenn du das rush selber aufgebaut hast wunderts mich nur wie du an den blauen team sattel gekommen bist naja mir sind da noch so nen paar ungereimtheiten aufgefallen will dich nicht angreifen aber ich glaube eher das ist nen test bike vom händler und du durfstest mal probe fahren



Würde mir das Frameset bestellen.
Ist nicht das Frameset - sondern komplett BIKE gewesen
Rahmen und Räder kommen erst JAN/FEB - ist ja auch bekannt oder?
Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?
Ungereimtheiten? Welche?
Das nicht alle PARTS wie auf der LISTE von CD sind? 

Wenn Du Fragen hast, kannst DU Dich gerne melden. Hier, via email, PM - what ever!


----------



## Cholfa (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären warum am ´06er Prophet 700 SL eine Lefty Max 120 TPC dran ist und wo der Unterschied in Bezug auf Technik und Fahrverhalten zur Lefty Speed 110 DLR 2 liegt?


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Dezember 2006)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären warum am ´06er Prophet 700 SL eine Lefty Max 120 TPC dran ist und wo der Unterschied in Bezug auf Technik und Fahrverhalten zur Lefty Speed 110 DLR 2 liegt?



hallo 
die lefty max 120 hat mehr federweg als die 110 DLR und der vorteil bei der DLR ist du kannst sie blockieren was mit der max nicht möglich ist ich persönlich finde es  besser wenn man die lefty blockieren kann da verzichte ich lieber auf ein bisschen federweg 

gruss Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2006)

Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist, das es Lefty's sind  
Der Hauptunterschied liegt in den Federungelementen.

Speed = Luft
MAX = Feder

Die Speed ist flexiebler und *leichter*

Mir persönlich ist jede Speed lieber.

Genau nachlesen kannst Du es hier


----------



## fuzzball (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi mal ne Frage wo bekomme ich die Haltehülsen für die Hydraulikbremsleitungen ????
mfg


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi mal ne Frage wo bekomme ich die Haltehülsen für die Hydraulikbremsleitungen ????
> mfg


bei jedem gut sortierten Shop, ist jetzt nix CD-Spezifischen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Dezember 2006)

Hat CD nicht etwas größere Hülsen, bzw. Leitungshalterungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (13. Dezember 2006)

Heute ist Weihnachten!!!    habe gerade im Shop mein neues Rush 2 carbon  ausgepackt. Passt super bin 1,80 und habe Grösse L genommen. Ist wie vermutet recht sportlich gestreckt. Muss noch richtig eingestellt werden und dann freue ich mich aufs Wochenende!Noch ne Frage würdet ihr die avid 7 disc lassen oder eine 06 louise nehmen? werde aufjeden Fall die 160er Scheiben lassen reicht bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise. (fotos folgen)


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2006)

Louise! Die Avid hat m.e. zu viele Nachteile und kann über einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen nicht mit der Magura mithalten. Wer beide mal hatte, kanns bestätigen.


----------



## könni__ (13. Dezember 2006)

Da ist was drann. Wenn die louse so gut ist wie meine Marta! (die fahr ich schon 4 Jahre, auch Alpen und im Winter. Nie Probeme.


----------



## onkeldagobert (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi, hab das gleiche Rush mit den Avid 7 Bremsen. Habe allerdings vorne eine größere Scheibe drauf, da an meinem Prophet, was ich vorher hatte, die 160 Scheibe etwas überlastet war


----------



## marewo (14. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
@oo7ike
welche vielen Nachteile hat denn die Avid gegenüber der Magura? und warum kann die Avid über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht mit Magura mithalten?

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## chrikoh (14. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> WÜrde mir nur das Frameset bestellen und dann das BIKE selbst aufbauen.
> Ist günstiger und die Parts werden dann wohl besser.



Leider nicht! Rahmen und Gabel sind teurer als das Komplettbike.
Cannondale hat da eine eigene"Philosophie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (14. Dezember 2006)

könni schrieb:


> Heute ist Weihnachten!!!    habe gerade im Shop mein neues Rush 2 carbon  ausgepackt. Passt super bin 1,80 und habe Grösse L genommen. Ist wie vermutet recht sportlich gestreckt. Muss noch richtig eingestellt werden und dann freue ich mich aufs Wochenende!Noch ne Frage würdet ihr die avid 7 disc lassen oder eine 06 louise nehmen? werde aufjeden Fall die 160er Scheiben lassen reicht bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise. (fotos folgen)



mach mal bitte nen paar fotos von dem bike 


mfg Thomas


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Dezember 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Rahmen und Gabel sind teurer als das Komplettbike.
> Cannondale hat da eine eigene"Philosophie"




ja und die rahmen sollen sogar später ausgeliefert werden als die komplettbikes 
ich habe so viel telefoniert und alle händler haben mir gesagt das an die carbon bikes nicht vor januar oder februar ran zu kommen ist 
also ich muss noch auf mein rush warten komisch finde ich das hier welche schon die bikes fahren sehr merkwürdig


----------



## marewo (14. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
tja, ich warte auch, aber Vorfreude ist die beste Freude, hab mich allerdings schon auf Feb oder März eingestellt. So hat man noch Zeit das eine oder andere zu überdenken und zu planen.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Dezember 2006)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin,
> tja, ich warte auch, aber Vorfreude ist die beste Freude, hab mich allerdings schon auf Feb oder März eingestellt. So hat man noch Zeit das eine oder andere zu überdenken und zu planen.
> Gruß
> Marewo



recht haste


----------



## redbyte (14. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Louise! Die Avid hat m.e. zu viele Nachteile und kann über einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen nicht mit der Magura mithalten. Wer beide mal hatte, kanns bestätigen.



klassische mtb-news Null-Aussage  

*@könni:*
Die Juicy 7 ist im wesentlichen eine sehr gute Bremse (Ergonomie, Einstellbarkeit, Dosierbarkeit, Geräuschlosigkeit, Standfestigkeit), aber leider nicht die leichteste.

Wenn du auf die IMO überflüssige Druckpunktverstellung verzichten kannst und eine geringfügig schlechtere Verarbeitung in Kauf nimmst, bekommst du für den gleichen Preis die Oro K18, die ist dafür > 100gr. leichter, übrigens auch leichter als die Louise. Außerdem nervt bei Magura die Lenkerklemmung, da jedesmal die Griffe runter müssen und Matchmaker geht auch nicht.

HTH


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Dezember 2006)

> Außerdem nervt bei Magura die Lenkerklemmung, da jedesmal die Griffe runter müssen....


Wenn man dazu neigt mehrmals täglich die Bremse zu demontieren ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Nachteil.


> ....und Matchmaker geht auch nicht


Matchmaker, ein Argument von einer Firma die gegen Shimano wegen "Gruppenzwang" geklagt hat. Zugegeben ein nettes Feature, wenn man nur deren Zeug verbasteln will.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukommen hier mein CD  
mfg Patrick


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Dezember 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukommen hier mein CD
> mfg Patrick


Die Verlegung deiner Bremsleitung ist nicht sehr glücklich. Vorne würde ich die Leitung hinter der Gabel entlang führen bis zur Gabelkrone, sodaß sie hinter dem Standrohr vorbei führt.
Die Leitung der hinteren Bremse ist halt einfach etwas lang.


----------



## badboy-rudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Tach an alle.
Hier ist mein CD.
Die Schraubebabdeckungen der Kurbel wird noch schwarz.
 url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321307"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url].


----------



## badboy-rudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Tach an alle.
Hier ist mein CD.
Vorab-die Schraubebabdeckungen der Kurbel wird noch schwarz.
 url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321307"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (15. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst mit der Marta den Speedbone

"][/URL] auch weglassen. Nur die Beilagscheiben müssen im Durchmeser etwas kleiner sein und die OEM2 Platte musst du minimal(weniger als 1mm) auffeilen. Sieht auf der rechten Seite dann nicht mehr so überladen aus, spart 50g und wenn man direkt drauf kommt auch noch Geld.

Ups, du hast eine Luise, müsste aber genauso funktionieren.


----------



## fuzzball (15. Dezember 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die Verlegung deiner Bremsleitung ist nicht sehr glücklich. Vorne würde ich die Leitung hinter der Gabel entlang führen bis zur Gabelkrone, sodaß sie hinter dem Standrohr vorbei führt.
> Die Leitung der hinteren Bremse ist halt einfach etwas lang.



Ich wissen das, aber hatte die Scheiben schon befüllt und entlüftet als mir das aufgefallen ist, da funktionierte alles schon wunderbar- von daher werde ich mich daran erst im Frühjahr machen, wenn das Ding für den Sommer vorbereitet wird  
zum Thema Kabel verlegung hinterm Standrohr, meinst du wie z.B. bei Badboy-rudi??? das geht nicht macht mich wahnsinnig wenn ein Kabel am Rahmen vibriert, deswegen auch der Massive Einsatz von Kabelbinder.....


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Dezember 2006)

Genauso wie Rudi. Müsste so CD-Standard sein und ist eigtl. auch die beste Lösung.


----------



## fuzzball (15. Dezember 2006)

Mal ne Frage, was ist der Vorteil von einem Bad Boy????


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Dezember 2006)

Es hat ein Excenter Tretlager und ist damit prädestiniert für eine Rohloff(oder SingleSpeed).


----------



## fuzzball (15. Dezember 2006)

hm hatte mich schon gewundert, weil sieht von der Geometrie aus wie ein Furio nur mit der Rohloff; badboy-rudi was ist denn das für eine Fatty? Sieht aus wie eine Ultra DLR, dachte aber am Bad Boy gäbs nur Ultra DL 80 ;ich frag weil mein Alter Herr ist auf der suche nach einem Tourenbike und das Optimo war ihm zu sportlich (was auch immer das heisen mag), daher dachte ich an das Bad Boy


----------



## badboy-rudi (15. Dezember 2006)

@schnellejugend
Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich zwischen den Feiertagen ändern.

@fuzzball
Das ist eine Fatty Ultra DLR. War aber trotzdem eine Umstellung von der Levty.
Der Rahmen ist übrigens ein Furio- wie schon von Dir vermutet.


----------



## GlanDas (15. Dezember 2006)

Will jemand seinen 100mm 5° Cannondale Vorbau gegen einen auf hochglanz polierten 120mm 5° Vorbau tauschen? (kein Oversize Lenker)


----------



## Roelof (15. Dezember 2006)

ich würde, aber erst wenn mein si-vorbau endlich kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klot (16. Dezember 2006)




----------



## baltes21 (16. Dezember 2006)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## baltes21 (16. Dezember 2006)

geiles teil das delta v, oder ist es ein killerv???


----------



## klot (16. Dezember 2006)

Der Rahmen wurde laut Rahmennummer '94 gebaut und nie aufgebaut.
Morgen wird das Bike zum aller aller aller ersten mal ausgeführt und dann entjungfert


----------



## Seifert692 (16. Dezember 2006)

Top!!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (17. Dezember 2006)

sehr sehr sweet das Killer V - 800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (17. Dezember 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich würde, aber erst wenn mein si-vorbau endlich kommt!



in welchen lefty´s kann man den neuen Lefty XC3 SI Steuerrohr/Vorbau einbauen ?


gruss Thomas


----------



## Roelof (17. Dezember 2006)

in jede...  das is ja das schöne dran... nur c'dale will halt einen ganzen koffer m. je 30 stk. der vorbauten ausliefern, das wollen die händler nicht; drum dauert das noch bis sich die einig geworden sind...


----------



## stahlratte (17. Dezember 2006)

> sehr sehr sweet das Killer V - 800



Mensch, das waren noch Zeiten damals: mein erstes CD - ein Killer V800 in mattblau mit CNC-gefräster einteiligen Kurbel und Starr-Peperonigabel, langer + flacher Vorbau...das kostete damals 2500 DM oder so...

Bocksteif und schnell wie ein Pfeil....später kam noch eineManitou SX, Rockshox-Sattelstütze  und eine HS33 ran...

Und heute?! Ich eiere mit meinen 35 Jahren auf nem Jekyll rum mit Federung vorne und hinten, bequemen VRO-Vorbau...ich glaub, auf dem Teil von damals könnte ich garnicht mehr fahren: da würden mir wohl alle Knochen wehtun danach...lol....

Stahlratte ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (17. Dezember 2006)

das killer v is wirklich sexy


----------



## chaoscarsten (17. Dezember 2006)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> in welchen lefty´s kann man den neuen Lefty XC3 SI Steuerrohr/Vorbau einbauen ?
> 
> 
> gruss Thomas



NAbend,

in alle, der neuen Serien, also SPEED DLR2 usw.

Es düfen halt nicht die genieteten Versionen sein. Alle anderen Leftys 
sind dafür ausgelegt.

Ansonsten Händler fragen und auf der CD Homepage steht dazu auch was - glaub ich!


----------



## könni__ (17. Dezember 2006)

hi, Klot dein Killer ist wirklich ein Killer, da fällt mir doch glatt auf das es nicht nur silber, black anno, oder grau gibt  Für das Alter ein echt schöner Rahmen
Danke für die Tips mit der Bremse!
Habe jetzt auch ein paar Bilder von meinem Rush gemacht - aber nur mit dem Handy  zu einer Digi hats nicht mehr gereicht  
-es ist mir schon etwas peinlich aber wie kriege ich grössere Bilder in die Antwort gibts da irgendwo eine Anleitung????? 
SmithWesson: zur Lieferbarkeit, habe das Rad von Bunny Hop in Hameln (www.bunnyhop.de) ist also kein Grauimport oder so, soweit ich weis sind aber nicht alle Rush-Versionen lieferbar. 
Das Rush hat mir auch schon ein paar neue Erfahrungen beschert, ich meine ich fahre jetzt seit 17 Jahren MTB, aber ich habe noch nie so viele doofe Sprüche gekriegt. Scheint so als ob die Marke wirklich polarisiert.
Ich finde übrings nicht, dass die Framesets günstiger sind, das Rush 2 und Rush 3 finde ich der Preisleistung eigentlich ganz gut. Ein Stumpjumper in Carbon ist auch nicht billiger hat aber nicht die Gabel und die Kurbeln...


----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2006)

sind alle bloÃ neidisch auf cd... in wirklichkeit wollen die auch so eins. der frame vom rush mit dÃ¤mpfer kostet 1.690 â¬ dann kommt aber nochmal die lefty dazu. also ist es billiger ein komplettes zu kaufen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. Dezember 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sind alle bloÃ neidisch auf cd... in wirklichkeit wollen die auch so eins. der frame vom rush mit dÃ¤mpfer kostet 1.690 â¬ dann kommt aber nochmal die lefty dazu. also ist es billiger ein komplettes zu kaufen




Moin,
na dann mal hier die FRAME-PREISE von CANNONDALE fÃ¼r 2007..ich finde die nicht sooooTEUER...!

Rush Carbon incls. SPEED SL mit FOX-RPL incls. SI-Adapter VK 2799,-Liste / 2099,-Rahmentausch / Upgrade-Garantie 1679,-

P.S.
Wie bekomme ich hier SAUBER ein pdf anhang rein...?


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Dezember 2006)

könni schrieb:


> hi, Klot dein Killer ist wirklich ein Killer, da fällt mir doch glatt auf das es nicht nur silber, black anno, oder grau gibt  Für das Alter ein echt schöner Rahmen
> Danke für die Tips mit der Bremse!
> Habe jetzt auch ein paar Bilder von meinem Rush gemacht - aber nur mit dem Handy  zu einer Digi hats nicht mehr gereicht
> -es ist mir schon etwas peinlich aber wie kriege ich grössere Bilder in die Antwort gibts da irgendwo eine Anleitung?????
> ...



danke für die bilder   also sind doch schon einige modelle lieferbar naja nach den bildern müstest du das rush 2 fahren was ich mir auch bestellt habe vieleicht muss ich doch nicht so lange warten grins


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> NAbend,
> 
> in alle, der neuen Serien, also SPEED DLR2 usw.
> 
> ...



ja stimmt habs nachgelesen also an alle CARBON und BONDED Lefty`s 

http://de.cannondale.com/tech_center/components/si.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (18. Dezember 2006)

was ist das  denn für eine verstärkung am hinterbau, haben das die 2007 prophets und alu-rush modelle auch???


----------



## Freeride-Lucas (18. Dezember 2006)

Also mein gemini is neuer schönheit XD


















also ich mags sehr gerne XD


----------



## varadero (18. Dezember 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Marta den Speedbone auch weglassen. Nur die Beilagscheiben müssen im Durchmeser etwas kleiner sein und die OEM2 Platte musst du minimal(weniger als 1mm) auffeilen. Sieht auf der rechten Seite dann nicht mehr so überladen aus, spart 50g und wenn man direkt drauf kommt auch noch Geld.


Da ich in den prinzipiell gleichen Rahmen auch eine Marta mit Rohloff einbauen möchte stellt sich bei mir folgende Frage:

_Warum benötigt die Marta hinten so viele Scheiben?_

Ist das weil der hintere mit dem vorderen Sattel ident ist (180mm Sattel vorne ident mit 160mm Sattel hinten)?
Sind diese Scheiben (die mit dem größerem Durchmesser) bei der Bremse dabei?

Danke Varadero


----------



## Lord-Speed (19. Dezember 2006)

hier mein CD.
Jekyll 2006 Custom Made.




Grüße
L-S


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Dezember 2006)

varadero schrieb:


> Da ich in den prinzipiell gleichen Rahmen auch eine Marta mit Rohloff einbauen möchte stellt sich bei mir folgende Frage:
> 
> _Warum benötigt die Marta hinten so viele Scheiben?_
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch eine ältere Marta, die benötigt nicht so viele Scheiben. Die neuen sind vorne und hinten identisch(so wie du vermutest). Es müssten 1mm Beilagscheiben dabei sein soviel ich weiss. habe ich aber auch nur hier im Forum gelesen, müsste so aber hinkommen.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Dezember 2006)

@ lord-speed das sieht geil aus. schick schick

wens interressiert die haben bei uns in nem radladen ein jekyll mit komplett xt und headshock stehen. gebraucht für nur 700


----------



## stahlratte (19. Dezember 2006)

@lord-speed:

Was hast Du denn hinten für ne Scheibengröße drin - das ist doch größer wie 160mm??!!

Ich wollte erst ne juicy7 185/185 kaufen - aber da paßt meiner Meinung nach hinten die Scheibe nicht rein...






Stahlratte


----------



## könni__ (19. Dezember 2006)

baltes21 schrieb:


> was ist das  denn für eine verstärkung am hinterbau, haben das die 2007 prophets und alu-rush modelle auch???


Die Verstärung ist mit vier Schrauben eingeschraubt - soll den Hinterbau versteifen! Ich weiss nicht ob sie die in die Propheten auch einbauen   (ist nur ca 1,5 cm Luft zum Hinterreifen) wird dann mit dicken Reifen ein bischen eng denke ich


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Dezember 2006)

Ist der Sattel so richtig eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord-Speed (20. Dezember 2006)

@stahlratte:
ich fahre vorne und hinten Louise FR mit D=180 mm.
Eine Juicy mit D=185 mm sollte auch rein passen.

Grüsse.
L-S


----------



## stahlratte (20. Dezember 2006)

@lord-speed:
Jup, danke für die Infos...werd´s mal ausprobieren...

@schnellejugend:

meinst Du meinen Sattel?! Naja, is irgendwie nen komischer Winkel vom Foto und der Parkplatz ist eigentlich abschüssig...und wenn ich draufsitze, verändert sich die Neigung durch den Sag vom Federweg...aber ich habe die Sattelnase trotzdem etwas nach unten...

Stahlratte


----------



## dkc-live (20. Dezember 2006)

jeder arsch ist verschieden ^^


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal mein *Gemini Team Replika*
hab ich zwar schonmal reingeschrieben das ich das hab aber da wusste ich noch net wie man ein Pic einfügt





[/url][/IMG]
Komplett selbst zusammen gestellt, nehme Anregungen/Änderungsvorschläge und natürlich auch Lob  gerne an. Wird für FR eingesetzt.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Dezember 2006)

Reflektoren in die Speichen,  Rückspiegel und Lenkerradio. Weihnachtsbaum in die Werkstatt.























Viel mehr kann man eigtl nicht verbessern.


----------



## Matratzulami (22. Dezember 2006)

was ich mich schon auf die anfeindungen freue...
ich habe nämlich persönlich 5 cannondales und meiner freundin auch noch mal 2 verpasst.
bin bei meinem BLAUEM (traumhaft, mit gelb, phantastisch) SL 2000 grade dabei vom leicht hype zurück zur realität zu kommen, habe dafür mein graues m600 stadtrad auf ca 8 kilo gebracht und habe noch ein lila m700 und ein silbernes caad2 bei dem ich den genauen typ ned weiss (habs blank gelauft) zu verkaufen.
meine freundin nennt ein rotes sl 100 in disc als mtb und ein gelbes m600 als stadtflitzer mit dünnen reifen ihr eigen.
achso ja... dem geneigtem leser mag aufgefallen sein, dass noch was fehlt. war ein schwarzes m800, dass ich auf 7,75 kilo runtergebastelt hab. hat dann aber neuen rahmen bekommen (ist nun 7,5) und meine mutter bekommt zum geburtstag was kleines schwarzes.
tja, was beibt noch zu sagen ausser, dass ich bilder nachreich und mich immer noch auf anfeindungen freue
frohes fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (23. Dezember 2006)

@ lord-speed, das ist echt gelungen, da passt wirklich alles (von der Satteltasche mal abgesehen)


----------



## GehroStefan (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, könntet ihr mir sagen wie am Jekyll mit Lefty die Züge original verlegt sind? geht vorallem um die hintere Bremsleitung und die Schaltleitung zum Schaltwerk. Seh ich das richtig dass das Schaltseil bis zum Hinterbau in der Hülle bleibt (also nicht so wie das vom Umwerfer welches ja offen am Unterrohr läuft).
Verläuft die Bremsleitung zwischen der Lefty und dem Vorbaurohr? Bilder wären auch ganz nett, Danke.


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

damals..





...und heute


----------



## chaoscarsten (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> damals..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SATAN,

das ist mal ne Ansage!
Sehr feines Bike, sehr schöner Aufbau ... !

Also eigentlich kann man nichts sagen, außer HUT AB!!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> damals..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUT ab,
auch von hier...doch sag mal wie FITT bist DU denn das Du 2-fach fahren kannst..?

Was ist das denn für ne Lefty..?
Nicht etwas schon die Speed-SL 2007...

Ändern würde ich gerne an deinem BIKE
1. Die rote Stütze tauschen gegen eine schwarze...
2. Die Systemlaufräder sind zwar Optisch SCHÖN aber nicht soooleicht und selten auch nicht..da würde ich mir nochmal was einfallen lassen bzgl. der EXKLUSIVITÄT...so a la TUNE, ChrisKing oder DT-Ceramic..mit NoTubes etc..

Trotzdem SUPER schönes Scalpel in BBQ..


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

@chaoscarsten; [email protected]

DANKE FÜR DIE BLUMEN UND RATSCHLÄGE!
DAS 29ER REICHT MIR UND WENN ES DOCH MAL NICHT GEHEN SOLLTE, WIRD GESCHOBEN, IST MAN ALLEMALE SCHNELLER. FÜR MEINE EINSATZZWECKE GEHT`S GERADE SO, DASS ICH AUF DAS LAUFEN VERZICHTEN KANN.
DIE LEFTY IST NE 2005ER ELO UND SCHWARZLACKIERT. DIE SL BEKOMME ICH ERST ENDE FEBRUAR. GESEHEN HABE ICH SIE ABER SCHON! 
DIE STÜTZE BLEIBT, BIS ICH SIE NICHT MEHR SEHEN KANN. ABER WENN DU ES ORIGINAL SEHEN KÖNNTEST, WÜRDEST DU DEINE MEINUNG ÄNDERN.
WENN ICH IM FEBRUAR MEIN NEUES PROJEKT STARTE, WERDE ICH ANDERE UND LEICHTERE LAUFRÄDER VERWENDEN. ABER MOMENTAN BIN ICH SEHR ZUFRIEDEN.

ALLEN EIN FROHES FEST! MÖGEN VIELE SCHÖNE BIKETEILE UNTERM BAUM LIEGEN.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert, Respekt !
Perfekter kann man so eine Maschine nicht aufbauen !
Als kleine Details könnte man noch Nokons montieren und den Umwerfer gegen einen Topswing umwerfer auswechseln 

Aber von der Geometrie her baut das Bike nicht ein bischen hoch vorne oder kommt das durch den dicken SI Vorbau?

Wie viel Sattelüberhöhung hast du?

Gruß GlanDas

EDIT: Neues Projekt? RUSH oder Taurin?


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected]

Danke!
Die Nokons hatte ich schon und war nicht zufrieden, was diese hässlichen Knicke betrifft. Die Sache mit dem Umwerfer habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber den 2007er gibt es glaube nur mit Adapter und das wiegt extra (Oder gibt es ihn doch in unserer Größe?). Also kann ich den Alten lassen. 
So hoch baut es nicht, das täuscht glaube und eingeschlagen/eingelenkt ist es  auf dem Foto auch. Mit der Fatty war´s da glaube schon mehr. Der Rahmen ist eine S, weil ich nicht der Größte bin (174) und deswegen sieht es vielleicht so aus. Aber wie gesagt, live sieht es ganz anders aus.
Bis zum Sattelgestell genau 21cm.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> EDIT: Neues Projekt? RUSH oder Taurin?



Also Projekte interessieren mich auch immer   

Durch Seiferts Lefty bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen, meine Carbon ELO meinem Lacker zu geben. Die Gabelbrücken sind nun auch schwarz. Zur Zeit ist sie zum Service, dabei bekommt sie auch einen gelben Faltenbalk. Das passt besser zu meinem aktuellen "Projekt" Alu Rush.

JA - Alu - und ich stehe dazu. Das Carbon Rush sieht mir zu unscheinbar aus. Außerdem ist es zu Zeiten des Carbonhypes wie im Moment bald stylischer  ein hochgezüchtetes Alugeröhr zu fahren, und soooo viel schwerer wird's auch nicht sein, bei meinen Aufbau  

UND, ich habe ja bereits ein feines Carbonteilchen von CD im Wohnzimmer, dem ich immer huldigen kann


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Bis zum Sattelgestell genau 21cm.



Sattelüberhöhung ist die Differenz aus dem Abstand Sattel-Boden und Lenker-Boden  

21cm scheint mir ein wenig arg krass, soviel hab ich nichtmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

Komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit mit der Sattelüberhöhung. Satteldecke ist cirka 3cm höher wie die Griffe. Sorry!

Ja, mein neues Projekt wird ein Taurine! Rahmen und Lefty sind bestellt und Ende Februar geht´s dann los- Freu mich schon riesig1

Grüße


----------



## bernd_andre (23. Dezember 2006)

Freeride-Lucas schrieb:


> Also mein gemini is neuer schönheit XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hier ist meins,
von 2002 nur nen bißchen modifiziert


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Ja, mein neues Projekt wird ein Taurine! Rahmen und Lefty sind bestellt und Ende Februar geht´s dann los- Freu mich schon riesig1



Frag mich nur wieso ein Taurin, du hast doch schon ein Hardtail zuhause  


 

Und das Taurin besser zu bestücken als dein Scalpel wird schwer wobei ein gleiche Ausstattung auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

Das geht dann weg, also Rahmen und Lefty.
Da gibt es schon noch Möglichkeiten, lass dich überraschen!

Grüße


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Das geht dann weg, also Rahmen und Lefty.


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

???
Ist ein Furio Größe M mit Halterungen für Schutzbleche (Bad Boy) und das mag ich nicht.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> ???
> Ist ein Furio Größe M mit Halterungen für Schutzbleche (Bad Boy) und das mag ich nicht.



Ich dachte du redest von deinem Scalpel das du samt Lefty verkaufen willst


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. Dezember 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Ja, mein neues Projekt wird ein Taurine! Rahmen und Lefty sind bestellt und Ende Februar geht´s dann los- Freu mich schon riesig1
> 
> Grüße



Moin,
ja meins auch....
Bitte schreibe doch mal genau deine Vorstellung hier nieder, damit sich der ein(Ich) oder andere mal ne Orientierung verschaffen kann...das wäre schön..!

P.S.
kann auch mal ne Exel liste zur Verfügung stellen (PN-mail) da brauchste dann keinen Rechner mehr und kannst Gewichtsmäßig hin und her tauschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (24. Dezember 2006)

krieg ich die liste auch?? 

lg M.


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Dezember 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja meins auch....
> Bitte schreibe doch mal genau deine Vorstellung hier nieder, damit sich der ein(Ich) oder andere mal ne Orientierung verschaffen kann...das wäre schön..!
> 
> ...



Können wir machen. Aber erst nach Weihnachten, okay?
Email hast oder bekommst du wieder.

Grüße
Mo


----------



## chrisCdale (24. Dezember 2006)

Immer schön deine Bikes seifert  
und Frohes Fest euch allen!!!!!!


----------



## big_scoop (24. Dezember 2006)

ich würde mir ja auch ein neues Projekt wünschen nur gibt es wohl keine Scalpelrahmen in ner L und Sobe-lackierung   .


----------



## chaoscarsten (27. Dezember 2006)

big_scoop schrieb:


> ich würde mir ja auch ein neues Projekt wünschen nur gibt es wohl keine Scalpelrahmen in ner L und Sobe-lackierung   .



doch
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/CE/large/7VP0_rep.jpg


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> doch
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/CE/large/7VP0_rep.jpg



....sobe ist was anderes....:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/04/CE/images/large/4VP9SOB.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (27. Dezember 2006)

Was heißt oder bedeutet eigentlich "Sobe-Lackierung"?


----------



## SmithWesson (27. Dezember 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Was heißt oder bedeutet eigentlich "Sobe-Lackierung"?



Sobe ist ne team lackierung aus den usa und Sobe ist ein erfrischungs getränk was ebenfalls aus den staaten kommt 


Guss Thomas


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Dezember 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Was heißt oder bedeutet eigentlich "Sobe-Lackierung"?



Sobe ist ein Getränkehersteller, das Sobe - Team war mit CD-Bikes unterwegs.
Die Sobe Lackierung ist also die Teamlackierung des Sobe Teams.


----------



## chrikoh (28. Dezember 2006)

O.K.


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. Dezember 2006)

NAbend,

möchte nur kurz was zum Lieferstatus der 
*Cannondale RUSH Carbon* Bikes sagen.

Mein Händler hat schon "alle" Modelle im Laden. 
Bei Ihm kann man sie schon fahren und kaufen.

Ob er die Frame-Kits schon da hat, kann ich nicht
sagen, aber bei interesse erfragen.

Gruß und GUTEN RUTSCH ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. Dezember 2006)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Rahmen und Gabel sind teurer als das Komplettbike.
> Cannondale hat da eine eigene"Philosophie"



Blödsinn !

Rush Carbon Frame + Lefty SL (Carbon) - 2799 EURO !!

Das komplette Bike bekommst Du dafür noch nicht - oder?


----------



## SmithWesson (30. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> NAbend,
> 
> möchte nur kurz was zum Lieferstatus der
> *Cannondale RUSH Carbon* Bikes sagen.
> ...



jo mein händler hat sie jetzt auch ich kann meins nächste woche abholen freu 

und auch allen einen guten RUTSCH


----------



## GehroStefan (31. Dezember 2006)

Weiß einer von euch ob es für Cannondale- Rahmen Schaltzuggegenhalter gibt die in die originalen Führungen passen. Geht um einen Jekyll Rahmen.


----------



## SmithWesson (31. Dezember 2006)

mal ne frage wie bekomme ich grössere bilder hir ins forum rein ?


----------



## scalpel69 (31. Dezember 2006)

hier mein Winterrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (31. Dezember 2006)

hallo chaoscarsten mal ne frage was ist eigendlich aus der Brunn sache geworden ?


----------



## Lord-Speed (1. Januar 2007)

@:GehroStefan

die Teile sollte es bei jedem "Guten" CD Händler geben.
Kosten auch nicht viel.

Gruß L-S


----------



## GehroStefan (1. Januar 2007)

Ok , thx- dann werde ich mal beim Guten Händler vorbeischauen.
mfg


----------



## chrikoh (1. Januar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> NAbend,
> 
> möchte nur kurz was zum Lieferstatus der
> *Cannondale RUSH Carbon* Bikes sagen.
> ...




Auch die Hardtail-Modelle--Taurine? Die sollen ja angeblich erst anfang Februar lieferbar sein


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Das passt besser zu meinem aktuellen "Projekt" Alu Rush.
> 
> JA - Alu - und ich stehe dazu. Das Carbon Rush sieht mir zu unscheinbar aus. Außerdem ist es zu Zeiten des Carbonhypes wie im Moment bald stylischer  ein hochgezüchtetes Alugeröhr zu fahren, und soooo viel schwerer wird's auch nicht sein, bei meinen Aufbau
> 
> UND, ich habe ja bereits ein feines Carbonteilchen von CD im Wohnzimmer, dem ich immer huldigen kann



Neues Jahr, neues Glück, neues Bike ... jetzt geht's los ...

*"Prophetschweben" war 2006 ... 2007 ist Rush-Hour * 

So sieht ein Original Rush 3000 aus  Und so ist es original ausgestattet

Hechel, hechel ... Der Preis 5xxx  = Herzrasen mit anschließendem Herzstecker = R.I.P.  Die Amis spinnen so oder so mit Ihren Preisgestalltungen  

Hmmm ... das muß man auch überleben können ...

also so sah meine Lefty bislang aus, jetzt ist sie optisch modifiziert und passt mit ihren schwarz lackierten Gabelbrücken und gelben Faltenbalk sehr schön zum Rush 3000 Rahmen.

Der Rahmen ist schon bestückt mit einem Fox Float R und einem KCNC Scandium ISIS Lager.

Ein Highlight wird das Schaltwerk aus meiner Sram 9.0 SL Stars+Stripes Edition sein, welches wieder reaktiviert wird  

Auch die RPM Carbonkurbel (=FSA), wird sich sicher gut machen. Ebenfalls schon eingefunden haben sich der Token Carbonlenker und ein passender Top Swing Umwerfer wie auf diesem Bild zu sehen.

Mal schauen was als nächstes eintrifft


----------



## redbyte (3. Januar 2007)

Hast du bewusst auf Pro Pedal verzichtet?

btw: Ganz schön brutaler Knick in deiner VR-Bremsleitung am jekyll.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Hast du bewusst auf Pro Pedal verzichtet?
> 
> btw: Ganz schön brutaler Knick in deiner VR-Bremsleitung am jekyll.


Nein, der Fox hatt Pro Pedal. Nur halt voreingestellt und stammt aus meinem ex Prophet SL. Mal sehen wie er sich im Rush macht.

Die Bremsleitung kann den Knick problemlos ab, ist die "alte" XT mit Stahlflexleitung. Die hängt mittlerweile auf meinem Raven.

Heute sind die Exustar Titan Klickies gekommen für's Rush. Mal gespannt wie die sich im Vergleich zu Shimano machen werden.


----------



## Solarsurfer (4. Januar 2007)

Mal wieder ein etwas älteres Modell.


----------



## chaoscarsten (4. Januar 2007)

Solarsurfer schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein etwas älteres Modell.



Das ist mal wieder was fürs Auge.
Ich steh total auf die "alten" HinGucker! 
 

und dann der Tune ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarsurfer (5. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank  , ich mag bei Tune die klassische Optik. So vertragen sich die Teile recht gut mit dem Killer-V. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Maguras gegen ein paar Paul Neo-Retro tausche.


----------



## matthew (5. Januar 2007)

Solarsurfer schrieb:


>



  Sehr schönes Killer V! Hast Du das schon länger oder erst seit kurzem?
Ich persönlich würde die Race-Lines dran lassen, aber das ist ja immer auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Ich finde fast alle cannondales mit den "langen Ausfallenden" super schön.
Hier ist nochmal meins! Zwar kein Killer V, aber passt zeitlich relativ gut.




Das erklärt auch mein Pro für die Magura 

happy trails!


----------



## Plueschbox (5. Januar 2007)

Heute morgen beim "ausritt"
Auch ein Klassiker würde ich sagen!


----------



## Solarsurfer (5. Januar 2007)

matthew schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Killer V! Hast Du das schon länger oder erst seit kurzem?
> Ich persönlich würde die Race-Lines dran lassen, aber das ist ja immer auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
> 
> Ich finde fast alle cannondales mit den "langen Ausfallenden" super schön.
> ...



Ich habe es mir vor zwei Jahren recht günstig bei ebay ersteigert. So um 94 herum war es mein Traumrad, ich konnte es mir allerdings zu dieser Zeit einfach nicht leisten.
Rein funktional würde ich die Maguras eigentlich auch nicht tauschen wollen, ist halt eine herrlich unkomplizierte Bremse. Der Umbau würde nur etwas dem Leichtbaudrang genüge tun. 
Dein M500 ist traumhaft. Wie hast du es in diesem Zustand gehalten, ich bin bei meinem Rad schon froh dass es nur an der Gabel lackiert ist. Hat deins eigentlich ein 1 1/4" Steuerrohr oder schon ein 1 1/8"?


----------



## matthew (5. Januar 2007)

Solarsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir vor zwei Jahren recht günstig bei ebay ersteigert. So um 94 herum war es mein Traumrad, ich konnte es mir allerdings zu dieser Zeit einfach nicht leisten.
> Rein funktional würde ich die Maguras eigentlich auch nicht tauschen wollen, ist halt eine herrlich unkomplizierte Bremse. Der Umbau würde nur etwas dem Leichtbaudrang genüge tun.
> Dein M500 ist traumhaft. Wie hast du es in diesem Zustand gehalten, ich bin bei meinem Rad schon froh dass es nur an der Gabel lackiert ist. Hat deins eigentlich ein 1 1/4" Steuerrohr oder schon ein 1 1/8"?



Als ich das Killer V gesehen habe dachte ich zuerst an eine eBay Auktion die kurz vor Weihnachten auslief mit poliertem Killer V - Rahmen und schwarzer Schoten-Gabel und konnte mir die Frage nicht verkneifen. 
Mein M500 ist ja auch ein 1994er Modell, eigentlich wollte ich ein Marin Nail Trail oder ein M900 (auch poliert) die waren aber beide zu teuer. 1995 habe ich dann das cannondale M500 gekauft, allerdings musste ich dann über Monate hinweg mein Taschengeld an meinen Bruder abtreten, er hat es mir sozusagen finanziert. 
Ich muß gestehen das M500 ist nicht mehr ganz in diesem Zustand, habe anscheinend dasselbe Bedürfnis wie Du -> Gewichtsreduktion und Umbau auf - nach meinem Geschmack - passendere Teile wie z.B. eine Manitou M2. Ach so, 1 Zoll Steuerrohr hat mein Liebling, das hat bei der Manitou-Suche ganz schön Zeit gekostet und auch Nerven. Der Rahmen hat natürlich auch ein paar Steinschläge und Kratzer, aber das passiert nunmal im Gelände.  
Ein polierter Rahmen hat da schon Vorteile. 
Was mich bei den Maguras stört ist die Tatsache, das ich die Bremsleitung (HR-Bremse) mit Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem am Rahmen fixieren muß. Habe schonmal überlegt ob ich die Anschläge am Rahmen aufbohren soll ... konnte mich dann aber doch nicht durchringen und habe nun eine Avid V-Brake montiert.
Was möchtest Du denn noch alles umbauen? Hast Du eigentlich eine Teileliste, ich bin immer an Anregungen interessiert.
Auf jeden Fall ein klasse Killer V mit seltenheitswert.


----------



## matthew (5. Januar 2007)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Auch ein Klassiker würde ich sagen!



Oh ja, das ist ein Klassiker und was für einer! Headshok Moto 120 in einem Super V mit Carbonschwinge habe ich noch nicht gesehen! Wie fährt sich denn das Super V? In was für einem Gelände bist Du denn unterwegs? Mit Deinem Helm verbinde ich "Berg ab und zwar volle Pulle". Ist auf jeden Fall ein interessantes und schönes MTB, auch wenn ich eine Fatty drin hätte, aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache!

happy trails!

matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarsurfer (5. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für das Lob. Eine richtige Teileliste habe ich noch nicht zusammengestellt, so wirklich bin ich auch nicht der Leichtbauer. 
Ich würde die Kasette noch gegen eine Dura Ace 12-27 tauschen, die alten Shimano SPD gegen Crank Brothers Candy-SL, vielleicht noch Nokons statt den Dura Ace Zügen und halt die Paul Bremsen anstatt der Maguras anbauen.


----------



## matthew (5. Januar 2007)

Das ist ja witzig, die Dura Ace Kassette möchte ich mir auch noch holen. Bei den Nokons muß ich Dich warnen einmal im Schmödder und die Teile knarzen, zumindest bei mir. Schön sind sie trotzdem. Ist das Killer V ein Zweitrad?

matthias


----------



## Plueschbox (5. Januar 2007)

matthew schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ist ein Klassiker und was für einer! Headshok Moto 120 in einem Super V mit Carbonschwinge habe ich noch nicht gesehen! Wie fährt sich denn das Super V? In was für einem Gelände bist Du denn unterwegs? Mit Deinem Helm verbinde ich "Berg ab und zwar volle Pulle". Ist auf jeden Fall ein interessantes und schönes MTB, auch wenn ich eine Fatty drin hätte, aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache!
> 
> happy trails!
> 
> matthias



Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrverhalten es ist aber nicht so einfach immer die Gabel und den Dämpfer richtig einzustellen (Druck und ......)weil das Gelände immer sehr unterschiedlich ist in dem ich Fahre.
Am liebsten natürlich Downhill.
Die 100mm Federweg (Vorne und Hinten) sind zwar nicht mehr stand der Technik reichen aber dar ich keine Sprünge mache, weil mir das Bike zu schade dafür ist.
Der Helm ist für das was ich fahre meistens überdimensioniert aber ich habe auch nicht Lust mir für jeden Zweck mir einen zu kaufen.
Aber ich habe lieber etwas zuviel als zuwenig, weil als Kind habe ich mich mal mit einem "Normalen" Helm über den Lenker verabschiedet und der war danach total im ..... (durchgebrochen) und das als Kind und da ich heute im anderem Gelände mit anderen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs bin musste ein guter her.
Ich Fahre auch überwiegend im Dunkeln und alleine das waren dann genug Gründe mir den zukaufen.


----------



## Solarsurfer (5. Januar 2007)

matthew schrieb:


> Das ist ja witzig, die Dura Ace Kassette möchte ich mir auch noch holen. Bei den Nokons muß ich Dich warnen einmal im Schmödder und die Teile knarzen, zumindest bei mir. Schön sind sie trotzdem. Ist das Killer V ein Zweitrad?
> 
> matthias



Ja das mit den Nokons wäre reines Optiktuning  Das Killer V ist mein einziges MTB.


----------



## matthew (5. Januar 2007)

Solarsurfer schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Nokons wäre reines Optiktuning  Das Killer V ist mein einziges MTB.



Wenn Du viel Kilometer machst, wäre es eventuell günstiger eine Ultegra Kassette 12 - 27 zu nehmen, die müsste doch um einiges günstiger sein. Oder ist die Ultegra so viel schwerer?
Hat das Killer V ein1 1/4 Zoll Steuerrohr?

@ Plueschbox: Das Super V hat 100mm Federweg hinten? Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 
Ah, Du fährst meist in der Dämmerungszeit, das erklärt dann auch das Lämpchen. Das mit dem Helm kann ich nachvollziehen. Dann wünsche ich noch viel Spaß mit dem Super V!

happy trails!


----------



## caadman (6. Januar 2007)

hi nicke,

nenne ein super v 700 sx mein eigen.




alles außer der rahmen ist schonmal erneuert worden.

lefty nax spv
fox rp3
woodman / mach1 laufräder
schwalbe nobby nic
.....

komme aber öfters mal in den genuß das ein oder andere testbike zu fahren.


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. Januar 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo chaoscarsten mal ne frage was ist eigendlich aus der Brunn sache geworden ?



Sehr sehr geile Nabe,
leider nur zu schwer ...


----------



## GlanDas (12. Januar 2007)

Jemand ähnliche Probleme?
Rahmen Optimo XL
Kurbel Caramba 
Innenlager 113mm
3-4mm Luft zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen
4-5 Chainsucks haben da MIT gewirkt!


----------



## redbyte (15. Januar 2007)

Sag niemals nie!  

Jetzt bin ich doch noch zum CD-Besitzer geworden. OK, ist noch kein komplettes Bike, aber der Aufbau startet in Kürze. Das Wichtigste ist schonmal da.  

Für alle, die es interessiert - ich habe selber lange danach gesucht und nix gefunden - hier die Gewichte von Rahmen und Gabel:

Rahmen Cannondale Rush Carbon XL 2007, ohne SI-Lager, ohne Sattelklemme: 2599 gr.

Gabel Lefty Speed Carbon SL: 1262 gr.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Januar 2007)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo_5 (15. Januar 2007)

@redbyte

Da hast Du aber 'nen schönen Einkauf gemacht !!!   

Ich weiß , ich weiß , es gibt Dinge , über die spricht man nicht !  

Aaaaber , mich würde schon brennend interessieren , wo Du die beiden "Leckerlies" her hast und wieviel "Backsteine" Du auf den Tresen legen mußtest ???


Gruß 

   Evo_5


----------



## marewo (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Evo
die normalen Preise findest du in diesem Thread unter der Numm #526
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## könni__ (15. Januar 2007)

@redbyte schöner kauf   freu dich schon mal auf die erste Ausfahrt das Ding vertägt mehr als so manches All-Mountain bike  als Kurbel würde ich dir die Carbon Si von Cannondale empfehlen - schalten super und sehen auch super aus, und du brauchst keine Reduzierhülse.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Gabel Lefty Speed Carbon SL: 1262 gr.



dann ist deine lefty schwerer als meine 2001er carbon ti - bist du sicher, dass deine wage nicht falsch geht?? weil ich hab schon eine gewogen, die 32g weniger hatte...


----------



## GehroStefan (15. Januar 2007)

Böser Tag, hab mir gestern meinen Faltenbalg an der Lefty zerstört. Den kann man schon nach oben rausziehen, oder muss ich da die ganze Gabel zerlegen?


----------



## redbyte (15. Januar 2007)

N`Abend  

*@Evo_5:*
Ganz normal beim örtlichen Freundlichen (Bike Corner Siegen) über das Rahmentauschprogramm. IMO ist der Preis fast schön günstig, wenn man mit den Framesets (OHNE Gabel) fürs Epic Carbon oder Spark o.ä. vergleicht.

*@könni:*
Klar, kann es kaum erwarten! Allerdings bin ich schon 3 Tage das Alu-Modell zur Probe gefahren. Ich fand die Fahreigenschaften so gut, dass ich mich zum Kauf des Carbon-Modells entschlossen habe. Erstaunlich, wie gut so ein Eingelenker mit passendem Drehpunkt und passendem Dämpfer funktionieren kann.  

Bis zum All-Mountain ist es aber wohl noch ein Stück, verglichen mit dem Stumpi oder meinem BMC Trail (was aktuell im e-Hafen steht  ). Gekauft habe ich es aber für Marathon-Race und dafür ist es schon _ziemlich_ gut.  

Ja, das leidige Thema Kurbeln. CD hat mit dem SI-BB schon gute Pionierarbeit geleistet und zu gerne würde ich den Vorteil auch nutzen und mir eine SI-Kurbel einbauen, aber 700,- (Carbon) bzw. 800,- (Alu) für eine Kurbel finde ich frech. Das will ich für eine Kurbel einfach nicht ausgeben. Zumal hier noch eine XTR liegt, die zwar schon einige km auf dem Buckel hat, aber es noch 1a tut.

*@Roelof:*
Hmm, die Waage habe ich mal im Chemielabor unserer Uni bei 50 und 200 gr. geprüft. Da war sie genau, innerhalb der Anzeigegenauigkeit (+- 1 gr.) Evtl. sollte ich sie mal bei höheren Gewichten checken. Mein Freundlicher hat noch eine Hängewaage von Kern, ich werde das mal damit vergleichen.
Da CD die Gabel aber mit 1250 gr. angibt, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie sogar leichter sein soll. Die Hersteller operieren ja immer an der untersten Grenze bei Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## chaoscarsten (15. Januar 2007)

könni schrieb:


> @redbyte schöner kauf   freu dich schon mal auf die erste Ausfahrt das Ding vertägt mehr als so manches All-Mountain bike  als Kurbel würde ich dir die Carbon Si von Cannondale empfehlen - schalten super und sehen auch super aus, und du brauchst keine Reduzierhülse.



SI = SUPER


----------



## uphillking (15. Januar 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## chaoscarsten (15. Januar 2007)

könni schrieb:


> @redbyte schöner kauf   freu dich schon mal auf die erste Ausfahrt das Ding vertägt mehr als so manches All-Mountain bike  als Kurbel würde ich dir die Carbon Si von Cannondale empfehlen - schalten super und sehen auch super aus, und du brauchst keine Reduzierhülse.



Sorry,

hier die CARBON Version:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2007)

@redbyte;3354498: kannst du mir ein foto von deiner auf der waage schicken?? 

Roelof[ät]kabsi[dot]at

danke!


----------



## marewo (16. Januar 2007)

Moin Carsten, 
die von dir gezeigte SI Karbon Kurbel, ist doch vom Rennrad, oder? Die Karbon Kurbel fürs Rush ist die wie in diesem Thread #524 zu sehen. Diese soll lt. CD nur aus 2 Teilen bestehen, wird also die Achse integriert haben.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## redbyte (16. Januar 2007)

Roelof schrieb:


> @redbyte;3354498: kannst du mir ein foto von deiner auf der waage schicken??
> 
> Roelof[ät]kabsi[dot]at
> 
> danke!



Außer dem Bild oben in Post #602 gibt es derzeit keins. Ich kann aber gerne eins mit der kompletten Lefty auf der Waage machen, wenn's dir hilft.


----------



## Roelof (16. Januar 2007)

bitte!


----------



## user_1024 (16. Januar 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Jemand ähnliche Probleme?
> Rahmen Optimo XL
> Kurbel Caramba
> Innenlager 113mm
> ...



Das Elend mit dem Chainsuck kenne ich gut. Ich hoffe aber, daß mein Rahmen darunter weniger gelitten hat. Die Kette hat nämlich etwas mehr Platz zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe.

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert alles, was ich an meinem CD als Custom-Ausstattung dran habe besch***en. (komplett XT, Magura Louise FR, Vorbau anders als bestellt) Hätte besser Serienausstatung genommen und beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft.

Fotos vom Oldtimer (Super V und vom neuen F 600) kommen irgend wann mal.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Januar 2007)

ich werde am wochende eine beschwerde an cannondale verfassen.
da ich die massenweise fehler und konstruktionsschwÃ¤chen am ultra 8 nicht aktzeptieren kann.
ich habe es zwar mit hilfe meienshÃ¤ndlers udn des wirklich sehr guten mechanikers in einen funktionieren zustand versetzten kÃ¶nnen. aber fÃ¼r einige detail ist und noch keine lÃ¶sung eingefallen. 
desweiteren musste ich dafÃ¼r bis jetzt 40 â¬ bezahlen. es kann doch nicht sein das ich die kette aller 200 km nachspannen muss (1 mal die woche).. oder sind meine anforderungen einfach zu hoch an ein produkt fÃ¼r 1700â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (16. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich werde am wochende eine beschwerde an cannondale verfassen.
> da ich die massenweise fehler und konstruktionsschwächen am ultra 8 nicht aktzeptieren kann.
> ich habe es zwar mit hilfe meienshändlers udn des wirklich sehr guten mechanikers in einen funktionieren zustand versetzten können. aber für einige detail ist und noch keine lösung eingefallen.
> desweiteren musste ich dafür bis jetzt 40  bezahlen. es kann doch nicht sein das ich die kette aller 200 km nachspannen muss (1 mal die woche).. oder sind meine anforderungen einfach zu hoch an ein produkt für 1700



Meinst Du mit Nachspannen Dein Badboy?
Ich habe auch eins (01/2006 gekauft) und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Nach dem Austausch von Kettenblatt (war total rund) und der Kette
geht es besser. 
Vor dem Austausch war die Kette nach ca. 100km locker.
Jetzt habe ich eine Wippermann-Edelstahlkette drauf und das Problem ist weg.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Januar 2007)

genau so hab ich es auch gelöst. aber ich sehe das nicht ein, dass ich das nachrüsten muss. damit es erstmal vernünftig funzt... des weiteren reiben sich die innenverlegten züge auf... (nach 1000 km bis auf metall). das headsight ist durch die vibrationen am lenker nach ebenfalls 100 km abgefallen. seit auslieferung hab ich ein knacken wenn cih den lenker über den 90° winkel bewege.. durch die sehr hoch geflaschnten naben schleifen die speichen im auslieferungszustand an dem bremskörper (in kurven). die kette hatts immer vom ritzel hinten gezogen .. (kettenlinie hat nicht gestimmt). um  mal ein paar defekte aufzuzählen ... wohlgemerkt in den ersten 1000 km


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] hmmm - nicht so schön. Eigentlich stand so ein BadBoy für 2007 auf meiner Wunschliste ...


----------



## badboy-rudi (18. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] hmmm - nicht so schön. Eigentlich stand so ein BadBoy für 2007 auf meiner Wunschliste ...



Bis auf das Kettenlängen gibt es bei mir zum Badboy nichts negatives
zu berichten.
Und das ist- wie erwähnt- durch Austausch der Kette beseitigt.
Ich habe aber auch das Furio-Modell (01/2006) mit Rohloff.
Die neuen Modelle sind anders.


----------



## Teerlunge (18. Januar 2007)

Die Probleme hab ich mit meinem "Neuesten" nicht, hab mir gerade mein '91er SM800 "Beast of the East" wieder aufgebaut... Schwarz mit orangener Schrift, Fotos kommen bald!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2007)

du hast auch das alte modell ohne innenverlegte züge
achso letztens hat sich auch der sattel verstellt als ich mich drauffallen lassen hab und der war bombemfest.
das headsight hat mein mech allerdings schnell und super verbessert ^^. und die meisten problme machen wie gesagt die innenverlegten züge. solange du nicht das mit alfine nimmst dürfte alles io sein


----------



## redbyte (18. Januar 2007)

Roelof schrieb:


> @redbyte;3354498: kannst du mir ein foto von deiner auf der waage schicken??
> 
> Roelof[ät]kabsi[dot]at
> 
> danke!



Du hast Post.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du hast auch das alte modell ohne innenverlegte züge
> achso letztens hat sich auch der sattel verstellt als ich mich drauffallen lassen hab und der war bombemfest.
> das headsight hat mein mech allerdings schnell und super verbessert ^^. und die meisten problme machen wie gesagt die innenverlegten züge. solange du nicht das mit alfine nimmst dürfte alles io sein


was machen die innenverlegten Züge denn genau, stimmen die Radien nicht, dass sie scheuern. Vllt sind sie einfach nur "ungünstig" verlegt und es ist ne Kleinigkeit  

Vom Alfinemodell bin ich wieder abgekommen. Wird wenn ein "normales" Ultra, damit ich's als MTB und mit den 28zöllern als Crosser nutzen kann.

Vllt wird's auch das Carbonmodell, das habe ich noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was machen die innenverlegten Züge denn genau, stimmen die Radien nicht, dass sie scheuern. Vllt sind sie einfach nur "ungünstig" verlegt und es ist ne Kleinigkeit
> 
> Vom Alfinemodell bin ich wieder abgekommen. Wird wenn ein "normales" Ultra, damit ich's als MTB und mit den 28zöllern als Crosser nutzen kann.
> 
> Vllt wird's auch das Carbonmodell, das habe ich noch nicht entschieden.



beim lenken gehen die züge immer im rahmen rein und raus.
 und das scheuert


----------



## roffi (22. Januar 2007)

Tach auch,
ich schlage mich mit der "Rahmengrößenbestimmung" herum. Ziel ist ein CD Hardtail . ich: 91 cm Schrittlänge, 188cm, 80 kg. Habe Stumpjumper in L , welches ich lieber größer hätte, aber XL ist definitiv zu groß. -Habe mir nun ein Liteville in XL aufgebaut und würde gerne eine ähnliche Geometrie als Hardtail haben. Das LV hat 62 cm Oberrohr und 113,7cm Radstand, 70 grad Steuerrohrw.

ich hab auf nem caffeine  in L schon probegesessen, aber die Bombe ist nicht gleich eingeschlagen, kurzum hatte jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen auch son Prob und wie hat er sich entschieden?
grüße micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (22. Januar 2007)

roffi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich schlage mich mit der "Rahmengrößenbestimmung" herum. Ziel ist ein CD Hardtail . ich: 91 cm Schrittlänge, 188cm, 80 kg. Habe Stumpjumper in L , welches ich lieber größer hätte, aber XL ist definitiv zu groß. -Habe mir nun ein Liteville in XL aufgebaut und würde gerne eine ähnliche Geometrie als Hardtail haben. Das LV hat 62 cm Oberrohr und 113,7cm Radstand, 70 grad Steuerrohrw.
> 
> ich hab auf nem caffeine  in L schon probegesessen, aber die Bombe ist nicht gleich eingeschlagen, kurzum hatte jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen auch son Prob und wie hat er sich entschieden?
> grüße micha



Hallo, ich hab fast die gleichen "Maße" wie du. 
Ich hab ein Hardtail in L - ist mir aber zu klein. *Allerdings!* ist mir das Oberrohr eher zu lange! Würd mir aber ein neues Hardtail aber in XL kaufen und dann mit
Ich bin einmal mit einem Rush in XL gefahren, das hat perfekt gepasst.


----------



## Distance (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Folge 2 ist gerade mit Vorstellung des Cannondale Rush Carbon erschienen!







Folgen gibts unter dem RSS Feed

http://www.mountainbike-racing.de/mtbvision/mtbvision.xml

für euren Podcatcher wie itunes

oder direkt auf der Website

http://www.cannondalestore.de/


----------



## varadero (25. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Marta den Speedbone auch weglassen. Nur die Beilagscheiben müssen im Durchmeser etwas kleiner sein und die OEM2 Platte musst du minimal (weniger als 1mm) auffeilen.


Bei meiner 07er Marta (mit 3,4mm Scheibenturm zwischen Rahmen und Bremssattel) war ein Auffeilen des Speedbone gar nicht nötig , lediglich die Scheiben mit kleinerem Aussendurchmesser (ca. 1cm) waren nötig:


----------



## redbyte (25. Januar 2007)

Distance schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Folge 2 ist gerade mit Vorstellung des Cannondale Rush Carbon erschienen!



die Rush-Vorstellung naja (v.a. im Vergleich zum Eurobike-Video), aber das Interview mit Paul Huhn ist absolut sehenswert!


----------



## fuzzball (29. Januar 2007)

Hi, mal ne Frage- kann es sein, dass 07 Louise schwerer ist als die 06 ????


----------



## studentx600 (2. Februar 2007)

hier mein caffeine2 rohloff umbau ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (2. Februar 2007)

würde noch nen rockring ans kb schrauben


----------



## studentx600 (2. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> würde noch nen rockring ans kb schrauben



aber wozu ??


----------



## Didi123 (3. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meins, nix Besonderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slickjumper (3. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich fahre ein Cannondale Prophet und brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Ich suche schon seit langem eine spezielle Führung, die den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer führt. Hat jemand von euch so ein Teil, dass er mir verkaufen könnte oder weiß jemand von euch, wo ich soetwas kaufen kann. Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus.

Gruss
Slickjumper


----------



## Didi123 (3. Februar 2007)

Das da...?






Gibt's beim Händler, oder meinst Du was Anderes?


----------



## Slickjumper (3. Februar 2007)

Hi, genau das Teil brauche ich. Beim Händler war ich schon und der meint, dass das Porto ca. 20 kostet, aber das eigentliche Teil nur ca. 5. Ich sehe nicht ein für so ein kleines Teil, soviel Geld zu zahlen. Desshalb frage ich in diesem Forum, ob jemand dieses Teil noch irgendwo rumliegen hat.

Gruss
Slickjumper


----------



## funandi (3. Februar 2007)

Hab leider keins. Aber kriegst Du bei Roseversand:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=20&detail2=1

Das Teil von Shimano kostet 2,50â¬ + 3,95â¬ Versand.

GruÃ


----------



## matthew (3. Februar 2007)

funandi schrieb:


> Hab leider keins. Aber kriegst Du bei Roseversand:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=20&detail2=1
> 
> Das Teil von Shimano kostet 2,50 + 3,95 Versand.



Genauso ist das. Nur funktioniert der Link nicht. Einfach Bestellnummer eingeben: 569092 
Schaltzugführung nennt sich das Teil.
Aber was mich mal interessieren würde ist warum war das Teil nicht beim Rahmen dabei 

adios matthias


----------



## matthew (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Cannondaler,

ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Ich suche die Länge von Fattys.
Hier der Link, ich habe das Thema im Federungsbereich schon gepostet. Da ist die Problematik näher beschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261352

Wär nett, wenn Ihr mal schauen könntet.

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. Februar 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> aber wozu ??



hab schon off mit dem kb aufgesetzt ... und mir die zähne verbogen


----------



## Slickjumper (3. Februar 2007)

Hi, braucht man genau diese Führung oder kann man irgendeine nehmen.






Gruss
Slickjumper


----------



## studentx600 (3. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab schon off mit dem kb aufgesetzt ... und mir die zähne verbogen



für richtiges gelände habe ich mein rocky....  aber selbst damit habe ich noch nie aufgesetzt.


----------



## matthew (4. Februar 2007)

Slickjumper schrieb:


> Hi, braucht man genau diese Führung oder kann man irgendeine nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal das andere Führungen auch funktionieren, da bleibt dann halt nur die zweite "Führungsschiene" frei. Aber keine Garantie! Ich habe noch kein Prophet in natura gesehen.

adios matthias


----------



## Didi123 (4. Februar 2007)

matthew schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das andere Führungen auch funktionieren, da bleibt dann halt nur die zweite "Führungsschiene" frei. Aber keine Garantie! Ich habe noch kein Prophet in natura gesehen.
> 
> adios matthias



  Ich hasse ein Topic auf zwei Threads verteilt!

Vorsicht hier!
Ich hab' zwar ein F700, nehm' aber mal an, die Situation ist ganz ähnlich wie beim Prophet...
Den 08/15 Shimano Führungen und anderen aus dem Zubehör fehlt der lange "Schnorchel", da kann es leicht sein, dass der Schaltzug noch ein wenig am Tretlagergehäuse streift. 
Tut wahrscheinlich der Funktion keinen Abbruch, gibt aber häßliche Spuren im Lack...
Ich würde nur das Originalteil nehmen.

Tipp: Wenn sich der Zug mal in den Kunststoff hineingefressen hat, kann man die Rille wieder etwas wegdremeln, dann ist die Führung wieder so gut wie neu.


----------



## matthew (4. Februar 2007)

Ja dann doch lieber das Original!

Vielleicht mal bei http://bikemarket.de/ versuchen. Die haben cannondale und scheinen recht groß zu sein. Oder bei http://www.eighty-aid.com/. Der kleine cannondale Händler kommt da aber auch dran und wenn Du das MTB bei ihm gekauft hast macht der auch einen günstigen Preis.

adios matthias


----------



## Taunusbiker13 (4. Februar 2007)

nicke schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie gesagt will ich mal wissen wie viele Cannondale Fahrer es hier im Forum gibt
> postet mal auch eure Bikes hier mal
> ...



Taunusbiker13. Hab en Scalpel 4000 modell 04 mit einigen Tuningfeatures. Steht zurzeit zum verkauf hier im Forum wenn einer Interesse hat....

Also- gib ihm.....


----------



## Plueschbox (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage an euch, ich will  mein Cannondale verkaufen und wollte mal nachhören was ich dafür noch in etwa erwarten kann.  
Es ist ein Super V 1000 Carbon. Das heißt dass die Hinterradschwinge aus Carbon ist.
Vorne ist eine Moto Superdownhill Gabel die normalerweise am 4000er verbaut wurde montiert mit einer Sachs Powerdisc 20mm Steckachse und Mavic Felge 217. Hinten ist eine Hügi Nabe verbaut und wird durch eine Magura hs22 Raceline gebremst auch mit der Mavic Felge. Es hat vorne und hinten ca. 100 mm Federweg.

Fotos gibt es hier zu sehen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15095


----------



## chrikoh (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Weis vielleicht wer ob die Taurine schon lieferbar sind?
Angeblich anfang Februar,aber anfang Februar ist ja schon vorbei


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Weis vielleicht wer ob die Taurine schon lieferbar sind?
> Angeblich anfang Februar,aber anfang Februar ist ja schon vorbei


habe auch Nachfrage Ende April genannt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe auch Nachfrage Ende April genannt bekommen



Hallo,
auf welche Nachfrage..?
bzgl. Lieferfähigkeit bei SOFORTIGER Bestellung eines Taurine oder des Rahmensets..?

Also bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus...

Rahmenset bestellt 1x vor Weihnachten, Lieferung sollte sein im März...?  
doch bisher hab ich nichts gehört..

Rahmenset bestellt 1x mitte Januar, Unverbindlicher Liefertermin ende Juli/August...  

Komplettbike bestellt am 20.1. Liefertermin evtl. ende März anfang April..so das sind die von mir bisher ermittelten Liefertermine ...

Doch was man so hört sind wohl die Taurine um das 6xfache überzeichnet, und somit haben die komplettbikes VORRANG gegenüber den Rahmensets und ob überhaupt alle die eins bestellt haben das auch bekommen steht wohl in den Sterne, so jedenfalls ist meine INFO von CANNONDALE.....

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn hier die ersten TAURINE TEAM auftauchen..!

Ich denke jedoch das verschiedene Händler in den nächsten tagen ein Komplettbike im Laden stehen haben..


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auf welche Nachfrage..?
> bzgl. Lieferfähigkeit bei SOFORTIGER Bestellung eines Taurine oder des Rahmensets..?
> 
> ..


keine Ahnung  

Das war der Tenor aus mehreren Telefonaten. Nach der Aussage was das Thema für mich erstmal durch. Warte ich halt ab bis der Hype vorbei ist, wenn ich bisdahin überhaupt noch Interesse habe


----------



## chrikoh (9. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute von meinem Händler erfahren --29.MÄRZ 
Leider 5 Monate ohne Bike,seit 15 Oktober


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2007)

bei mir hats von august bis dezember gedauert.


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Februar 2007)

und zwar dieses modell ich kann das teil  nur nirgends finden aber ich weiss das es  von cannondale ist 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337465/cat/15827


----------



## chrikoh (10. Februar 2007)

@ Erdi01,scalpel3000
Von wo habt ihr die Informationnen her?Telefonisch oder E-mail?
Denen schreibe ich einen Beschwerdebrief


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. Februar 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> @ Erdi01,scalpel3000
> Von wo habt ihr die Informationnen her?Telefonisch oder E-mail?
> Denen schreibe ich einen Beschwerdebrief



Hallo,
per mail vom Händler und auch per mail von CANNONDALE....über den Händler...!

hier zur INFO...!
Ich habe leider schlechte Nachrichten. Wir haben extrem viele
Taurin Bike Vorbestellungen, um genau zu sein sechsfach hoeher als
erwartet. Aus diesem Grund werden NUR Taurin Bikes geliefert werden.
Taurin Rahmen werden fruehestens Anfang Juli geliefert werden.
Es tut mir wirklich leid fuer Euch und Euren Kunden aber es werden
wirklich gar keine Rahmen einzeln an irgendjemand geliefert ( auch nicht
an Eure Mitbewerber ), die einzigste Moeglichkeit besteht darin ein
komplett Bike zu bestellen da diese priorisiert geliefert werden.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2007)

wo wir grade bei Beschwerdebrief sind:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit diesem Schreiben möchte ich Sie über meine Unzufriedenheit bezüglich des Auslieferungszustandes meines im November letzten Jahres erhaltenen oben genannten Fahrrades in Kenntnis setzen. Zur besseren Übersicht eine Gliederung zu unbefriedigten Teilen:
> 
> ...



habe meinen mal fertiggestellt...


----------



## chrikoh (10. Februar 2007)

@dkc-live
Wo schickst du den Brief hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (10. Februar 2007)

...und ich bin mir sicher das du keine Antwort auf den Brief bekommst!


----------



## fuzzball (11. Februar 2007)

.........wieso auch er hat doch nichts gefragt oder gefordert; nur seinem   ein bisschen Luft gemacht


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

hab den brief an den cannondale europe geschickt wenn die nicht anworten wird der überstzt und geht per luftpost in die usa ...
und ich wollte cannondale nur die fehler zeigen die sie mit dem rad fabriziert haben.


----------



## chrikoh (11. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab den brief an den cannondale europe geschickt wenn die nicht anworten wird der überstzt und geht per luftpost in die usa ...
> und ich wollte cannondale nur die fehler zeigen die sie mit dem rad fabriziert haben.



Adresse bitte oder E-Mail Adresse!! Daß ich meinen Zorn abreagieren kann


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

Contact Us:

Cannondale Bicycle Corp
16 Trowbridge Drive
Bethel, CT 06801
PH# 1-800-BIKEUSA
1-800-245-3872
[email protected]

Cannondale Europe
Cannondale Europe B.V.
Gewerbestrasse 25
CH-4123 Allschwil
Switzerland
PH# + 41 61 487 93 80
[email protected]

Cannondale Australia
Unit 6, 4 Prosperity Parade
Warriewood N.S.W. 2102
Australia
PH# 011.612.9979.5851
[email protected]

Cannondale Japan
Namba Sumiso Building 9F
4-19, Minami Horie 1-chome
Nishi-ku, Osaka 550-0015
Japan
[email protected]

bitte such dir etwas aus


----------



## GehroStefan (11. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal, hat einer von euch schonmal ein Bike drÃ¼ben in den Staaten gekauft? Hab mal das hier beobachtet:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270086163280&rd=1&rd=1

Das ging fÃ¼r nicht mal 1200â¬ weg, wÃ¼rde man hier nicht kriegen.  Wie sieht's da mit Zoll und Versand aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (11. Februar 2007)

such mal nach Zoll hier im Forum, da findest einiges. Prinzipiell kommt halt dazu:

Versand, dann auf den Komplettpreis Zoll und dann noch die Mwst. Ich schätze mal grob das du zum ersteigerten Preis so rund 30% dazurechnen kannst. 

Die Unsicherheit die bleibt ist halt, was machst wenn was mit dem Radl ned stimmt? Klage in den USA einreichen?


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

naja 1600â¬ is immer noch recht gÃ¼nstig? oder irre ich da?


----------



## Bener (11. Februar 2007)

Stefan, was ist los? Hast doch jetzt nen schönes Bike... Brauchste noch eins?!?

Bener


----------



## traveller23 (11. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja 1600 is immer noch recht günstig? oder irre ich da?



schau dir halt einmal eine Zeitlang an um wieviel die Radl bei uns per ebay rausgehen. Bzw. was die NEU im Abverkauf beim Händler kosten.


----------



## redbyte (12. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja 1600 is immer noch recht günstig? oder irre ich da?



TARIC-Code für Zweiräder: 8712003000 => Zoll = 14%

Transport in EU geschätzt 150 EUR, sagen wir mal komplett 1350,-

inkl. Zoll = 1540,-

+ MwSt = 1830,-

ist für ein Gebrauchtes OK, aber nicht der Hammer


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Februar 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat einer von euch schonmal ein Bike drüben in den Staaten gekauft? Hab mal das hier beobachtet:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270086163280&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Das ging für nicht mal 1200 weg, würde man hier nicht kriegen.  Wie sieht's da mit Zoll und Versand aus?




Ahoi,

das mit den kaufen in den USA ist kein Problem, aber pass mit dem ZOLL auf.
Da kommt noch einiges drauf! 
Mach Dich vorher mal beim Zoll schlau. 

Gruß


----------



## GlanDas (12. Februar 2007)

Ich würde nichts über's Meer schicken !
Zu unsicher das etwas ankommt, so z.B. bei meinem Freund dessen Paket nie angekommen ist und wohl im Zollamt verschollen ist *grrr*


----------



## dkc-live (12. Februar 2007)

wenn tote tiere oder drogen drinne waren ist das sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## chaoscarsten (13. Februar 2007)

oder der Vorbesitzer noch in den Cleats hing ... *gg*


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2007)

hab ein bissl tristes grau vom bad boy geworfen ... und ich will meinen rahmen in giftgrün wie die roadracer *grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (15. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> und ich will meinen rahmen in giftgrün wie die roadracer *grml*


so wie mein Winterbike (MTB von 1991)???  

willst du vielleicht tauschen????


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2007)

also der cannondale service ist ja gut kann man nix sagen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Seidel,
> 
> Vielen dank für Ihre e-mail. Es tut uns Leid von Ihren Erfahrung mit Ihrem Bad Boy zu lesen und werden Ihre e-mail dann auch noch entsprechend weiterleiten.
> 
> ...



@varadero wozu brauchst du ein winterbike mit rohloff 
und ich will hier


----------



## Stefan68 (16. Februar 2007)

So, meine Bikelose Zeit ist endlich vorbei    

Und da ja geteilte Freude viel schöner ist, komm ich mal auf die Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads zurück.
Hab heute mein neues Rush 5 abgeholt. Sieht genau aus wie dieses hier:






Etwas verwirrend war allerdings, dass Cannondale auf der Homepage und im Katalog das Bike (die Team Replica Version) in weißer Grundfarbe abgebildet hat. Als es dann gestern plötzlich in Silber vor mir stand hab ich erst mal große Augen gemacht - ist aber ok. Es gibt das Ding wohl nur in Silber. 
Merkwürdiger Fehler  
Immerhin hat mir das noch einen Preisnachlass eingebracht, so dass ich es verkraften kann.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2007)

sieht doch wunderbar aus


----------



## fuzzball (16. Februar 2007)

Hi mal ne Frage, aber wieso brauchen die Leute ein Winterbike????   

-Hab zwei Bikes die je nach lust und laune gefahren werden unabhängig davon wie das Wetter ist-

mfg


----------



## meccaenz (16. Februar 2007)

hallo
sehe ich ähnlich wenn ich mein f700 treten will mach ich es oder das scalpel egal was für wetter oder schnee(salz) sonst hätten die teile rennräder werden sollen 
aber das wird manchen hier nicht so gefallen-scheinen ja mehr mit putzen zu verbringen als durch die natur zu knattern
ein mtb ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand !!!!


----------



## könni__ (18. Februar 2007)

@stefan68 
Sieht super aus! Die Abb. im Katalog ist leicht irreführend - da sieht alu halt weiß aus ;-) Und past es? schon gefahren?


----------



## chaoscarsten (18. Februar 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> So, meine Bikelose Zeit ist endlich vorbei
> 
> Und da ja geteilte Freude viel schöner ist, komm ich mal auf die Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads zurück.
> Hab heute mein neues Rush 5 abgeholt. Sieht genau aus wie dieses hier:
> ...



Nettes Bike, 
aber die KURBEL ist ein NoGo!
Die musst Du einfach tauschen ... 
Ansonsten ist das RUSH ein geiles BIKE


----------



## dkc-live (18. Februar 2007)

an meinen klebt auch ne fingerdicke matsch schicht. dafür hab ich mir ne nabenschaltung und disc brakes gekauft. aber jetzt bitte festhalten: heute bin ich damit sogar durch ne pfütze gefahren und hab die kette nicht gleich geölt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocken-jan (18. Februar 2007)

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem das messen der Rahmen bei CD nachzuvollziehen.

Ich habe momentan einen CAAD3 Rahmen aus einem F1000 1999 (siehe Anhang). Da der Rahmen nach einem Garantieumtausch recht klein ausfiel möchte ich mir nun endlich einen passenden Rahmen leisten.

Ich komme aber nicht auf das Mass für den alten, um einen Vergleich zu bekommen.

Meine Messung Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sitzrohr 45,5cm
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/03/geo-34.html
Messung CD lt. Geometry-Link: M 18/45.7 L 20/50.8 XL 22/55.9

Demnach wäre mein Rahmen ein M, wurde mir aber damals als L verkauft.

Gab es bei CD mal eine Änderung der "Konfektionsgrößen"?

Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich bei Schrittlänge 88cm? Schon L oder?

Vielen Dank & Gruß
Jan


----------



## GehroStefan (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab Schrittlänge 91 und ich find mein Jekyll in L zu klein, bin aber auch 191cm hoch. Hab mir jetzt ein Scalpel in XL besorgt (bin grad am besorgen, nur der Rahmen)


----------



## traveller23 (19. Februar 2007)

brocken-jan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem das messen der Rahmen bei CD nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> ...



ja, es gab eine Änderung und zwar ab 2002. Würde dir mindestens "L" empfehlen. Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## brocken-jan (19. Februar 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> ja, es gab eine Änderung und zwar ab 2002. Würde dir mindestens "L" empfehlen. Wie groß bist du denn?



Bin 1,86m & tendiere momentan wegen Schrittfreiheit überm Rahmen eher zur Gr. L. Werd im April mal bei meinem Händler in Berlin beide Größen testen.

Gruß & danke
Jan


----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2007)

bin 1.80 und hab ne L


----------



## m.p.C. (19. Februar 2007)

Ich fuhr bis vor kurzzen noch ein Cannondale Chase 3 von 05, wurde mir aber geklaut! Bau mir aber jetzt ein neues Bike auf, aber leider kein Cannondale, sondern ein Nox Fly!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (19. Februar 2007)

industry nine stellt jetzt auch für leftys laufradsätze her 

hier der link 

http://www.industrynine.net/official/Lefty.html


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Nettes Bike,
> aber die KURBEL ist ein NoGo!
> Die musst Du einfach tauschen ...
> Ansonsten ist das RUSH ein geiles BIKE



Stimmt ohne Pedale gehts auch mit der Kurbel nicht


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. Februar 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> industry nine stellt jetzt auch für leftys laufradsätze her
> 
> hier der link
> 
> http://www.industrynine.net/official/Lefty.html



na ja...
so neu ist die Info nun auch nicht!
LR sind Sau geil aber auch Sack teuer!!!


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2007)

bin 1,80m und fahr ein 06 Optimo in Größe M, ist wendiger


----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2007)

ich weiß 1.80 passt m und l. ich hab mich für L entschieden. ist schön laufruhig


----------



## Whitey (21. Februar 2007)

Kurze Frage:

Welche Scheibenbrems-Adapter brauch ich beim Cannondale Prophet mit Lefty? Das ist doch IS 2000, oder? Postmount?


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. Februar 2007)

Is 2000


----------



## fuzzball (21. Februar 2007)

tja nichts ist besser als eine ordentliche Probefahrt um die richtige Größe zu finden- außerdem macht es richtig Spass neue Bikes zu testen


----------



## CannondaleV700 (21. Februar 2007)

Cannondale Super V700, 2002. Modifikationen: ABR Downhilllenker, LX Hollowtech II Kurbel.


----------



## Stefan68 (23. Februar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Nettes Bike,
> aber die KURBEL ist ein NoGo!
> Die musst Du einfach tauschen ...
> Ansonsten ist das RUSH ein geiles BIKE



Wegen der Optik??

Also da bin ich noch nicht Hardcorebiker genug, als das ich an einem nagelneuen Rad gleich die Kurbel austauschen würde. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht. Was würdest Du denn empfehlen?

*@Könni:* Grundsätzlich passt es, mir fehlt etwa 1 cm (der es weniger sein könnte) zum Glück. Hab mir deshalb nen Syntace VRO Vorbau bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob der hält was er verspricht.

Übrigens sieht im Katalog Alu nicht Weiß aus, sondern es ist Weiß. Beweis? Auf den folgenden Seiten ist ein - ich glaube Scalpel- in Silber abgebildet. Das sieht auch silber aus. Aber in dem Zusammenhang mal ein großes Lob an Cannondale. Auf Nachfrage dazu haben die sich bei mir entschuldigt und schicken mir jetzt einen Satz Team Bekleidung als Ausgleich. Werde also in Zukunft als fahrende Litfaßsäule durch Düsseldorf radeln ;-) Und das Bild auf der Homepage wollen sie auch austauschen. Gute Reaktion!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. Februar 2007)

ich will auch das team trikot *grml* für meine probleme mit dem bad boy


----------



## lucaffeman (26. Februar 2007)

Hab mir ein neues Rush 5 geleistet, aufgerüstet mit Crossmax SLR und einem Fizik Gobi in Schwarz/Orange, in der TEAM Farbe sieht einfach nur superfett aus 


Bilder gibts heut Abend !


----------



## Stefan68 (26. Februar 2007)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der guten Wahl!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. Februar 2007)

Ja sieht bestimmt sehr edel aus. 
Bin auf die ersten Bilder deinerseits gespannt!

Gruß


----------



## chrikoh (26. Februar 2007)

Bilder Bilder,Bilder!!!


----------



## dkc-live (26. Februar 2007)

^
 |
 |
 |

I´m with Spammer!


----------



## fuzzball (28. Februar 2007)

Mal ne Frage hatte gerade mein Bike an der Waage hängen und war schockiert, hab ohne es gewusst zu haben die 10kg Grenze durchbrochen (jetzt 9,7) und das obwohl ich erst jetzt im Frühjahr von meiner XT auf eine XTR Ausstattung umsteigen wollte. Wieviel wiegt den euer C`dale Optimo 06? Oder ist nur die Waage beim Händeler defekt 
mfg


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2007)

xtr ist doch nur spaß. xt funzt eben so gut und ist günstiger! spare lieber an den laufrädern ...


----------



## GehroStefan (28. Februar 2007)

Seh ich auch so, hab alles XT. LaufrÃ¤der bi ich noch am schauen, die Crossmax wÃ¼rden mir gefallen, aber 600â¬ sind mir zu teuer. Wie sind die Crossland so?

Hab mal mein jekyll gewogen, das wiegt 12,8kg. Liegt wohl mitunter auch an der LeftyMax.
Hab mir jetzt ein Scalpel aus den Staaten besorgt, damit will ich unter den 10kg bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2007)

die crossmax sollen recht schwer sein was man so ließt? warum keine normalen laufräder mit leichten felgen und parts?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. Februar 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, hab alles XT. Laufräder bi ich noch am schauen, die Crossmax würden mir gefallen, aber 600 sind mir zu teuer. Wie sind die Crossland so?
> 
> Hab mal mein jekyll gewogen, das wiegt 12,8kg. Liegt wohl mitunter auch an der LeftyMax.
> Hab mir jetzt ein Scalpel aus den Staaten besorgt, damit will ich unter den 10kg bleiben....



Na dann mal ran unter 10KG alle Achtung hört, hört  .. aber 600,-EUR für Laufräder sind zu teuer  na dann.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2007)

hab ne nicht billigere aber auch gute alternative ^^
dt swiss 240

Mavic XC 717 disc

Sapim CX-Ray 2.0/2.3-0.9/2.0 schwarz

Nippel Alu schwarz

1500 gramm ^^
und 541 â¬, der crossltrail wiegt 1810,  der crossmax sl 1685 gramm!


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na dann mal ran unter 10KG alle Achtung hört, hört  .. aber 600,-EUR für Laufräder sind zu teuer  na dann.



und ich dachte immer, Leichtbau kostet extra?
Jedes Gramm kostet mich immer ne Menge Holz ... warum ist das nur bei mir so 

... und 600 Euro für Laufräder ist doch nun wirklich fast günstig im Leichtbausegment


----------



## fuzzball (1. März 2007)

hab Ringle + Sun DS1 Felgen sind mit unter 1600gr auch nicht gerade schwer- und dabei mit 300.-â¬ recht gÃ¼nstig; wenn schon leichter, dann um die 1300gr, aber befÃ¼rchte dann wirds instabil (Tune? KingKong?) und teuer.

PS. bei DT warte ich lieber auf die 2. Ceramic Generation


----------



## fuzzball (1. März 2007)

denke halt einfach bei den Laufrädern, kann ich nicht mehr wirklich sparen- hab zudem Schwalbe extra light Schläuche ca. 97gr und Michelin XCR dry2....vielleicht noch die Ritchey WCS Z-Min wären nochmal 100gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (1. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1500 gramm ^^
> und 541 , der crossltrail wiegt 1810,  der crossmax sl 1685 gramm!



Stimmt zumindest für die Crossmax SL/SLR 2007 nicht. Die haben nachgewogene 1545 gr. und die SL bekommt man mit etwas Glück für unter 600,-

Zudem sind sie deutlich steifer als die Vorgänger und sehen sexy aus. Größter Vorteil: UST!

Bevor das jetzt aber wieder in eine der Laufrad-Diskussionen abdriftet, empfehle ich diesen sehr unterhaltsamen Fred.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. März 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Stimmt zumindest für die Crossmax SL/SLR 2007 nicht. Die haben nachgewogene 1545 gr. und die SL bekommt man mit etwas Glück für unter 600,-
> 
> Zudem sind sie deutlich steifer als die Vorgänger und sehen sexy aus. Größter Vorteil: UST!
> Bevor das jetzt aber wieder in eine der Laufrad-Diskussionen abdriftet, empfehle ich diesen sehr unterhaltsamen Fred.




Wirklich..? 

Für mich jedenfalls nicht, ich bleibe lieber bei altbewährtem Material. Leichte Reifen max 500g mit 125g Schläuche.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. März 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hab Ringle + Sun DS1 Felgen sind mit unter 1600gr auch nicht gerade schwer- und dabei mit 300.-â¬ recht gÃ¼nstig; wenn schon leichter, dann um die 1300gr, aber befÃ¼rchte dann wirds instabil (Tune? KingKong?) und teuer.
> 
> PS. bei DT warte ich lieber auf die 2. Ceramic Generation




Was soll das denn?
Es gibt die erste doch noch nicht da wartest Du schon auf die 2te
was ist das den fÃ¼r ne quatsch?te  

Ihr seid mir welche 

Das ist doch hier Hobby, und da RECHNET sich NIX und lohnt sich auch NIX und es macht auch oft wenig Sinn. Man kann beim Hobby MTB  (und auch bei anderen Hobbys) nix gegeneinander aufrechnen.
ALSO, hau raus die Kohle


----------



## Verhüterli (1. März 2007)

Halliehallo

habe auch ein Cannondale ist zwar etwas älter aber fährt noch geradeaus  
Habe leider kein besseres Foto von meinem alten caad2


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2007)

mein bad boy ist mal wieder in der werkstatt. bach ner ausweichaktion hatte die gabel auf einmal 0 performance und 3-4 mm spiel in der führung!
ich glaube ich bin nun endgültig fertig mit cd. wenn meine sprengringe demnächst nicht da sind wird allgemeiner telefonterror ausgerufen! die sollen was springen lassen für ihre scheiß gabel und ihr verdammtes dreckslicht (warte auch schon 3 monate auf reperatur). ich will mindestens die komplette teamkleidung. aber mmit ner rohloff wäre ich wohl eher einverstanden!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2007)

@[email protected] mann, mann Du hast aber auch wirklich Glück. Ich glaub das mit dem BadBoy überleg ich mir nochmal genau. 

Ich werd das Gefühl eh nicht los, dass die BadBoy Rahmen vom Asiaten kommen   

@[email protected] ich habe mir bei AS den Nope Atmosphere LRS geholt. Ich habe in all den Jahren keinen LRS mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gesehen. Nope ist die Hausmarke von AS. Der LRS Satz besteht aus gelabelten:

Ringle Dirty Flea (selber Hersteller, nach Vorgabe von AS modifiziert)
Mavic XC 717 disk
Sapim CX-Ray
Sapim Alunippel

Das darf halt keiner laut sagen  

Der Preis von 269,-- ist ein Witz. Ich habe ihn mit eigener Leftynabe für 239,-- aufgebaut bekommen. Ach ja, fast vergessen, das Gewicht - echte 1498g der Satz. Zu sehen in der Gallerie unseren Eisbären Homepage unter Persönliche Alben/Planet Erdi/Meine Aktuellen .../Der Rush Aufbau

Soviel zum Thema Crossmax und Co  

Das ganze hatt jetzt nur einen Hacken - AUSVERKAUFT


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2007)

die teile von denen mit abgeraten wurde halten ja!
Rahmen: Der taugt nix für MTB (Cannondale Store) - noch ganz!
Gabel: Das sind die besten und super haltbar (selber Laden) - kaputt!
Nabenschaltung: Die taugt nix geht schnell kaputt und bist nur am einstellen (selber laden) - funzt bis jetzt ohne einmal einstellen.
Bremse : Die Juicy 3 Taugt nix. nimm die 7. (selber Laden) - 0 Probleme
Cannondale hat ne gute Qualli und tollen Service (Selber laden) - Arsch****en ist da!

= Mach immer das gegenteil was der Laden sagt!!!

ich glaub nächstes mal baue ich mir wieder eins selbst auf!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich glaub nächstes mal baue ich mir wieder eins selbst auf!


   
kann ich nur zustimmen, mache ich seit Jahren.

Man sucht sich die Teile die gefallen, hatt während des Suchen's schon Spaß, beim Schrauben sowieso und die Vorfreude ist eh die Schönste, deswegen dauerts bei mir meist 3 Monate bis ich's fertig habe  

Und am Schluß fährt man mit individuellen Topmaterial zu nem Bruchteil der Kosten eines vergleichbaren Komplettrades rum.


----------



## GehroStefan (1. März 2007)

Eben, mein selbst aufgebautes CD hat mich 1500â¬ gekostet, da leg ich sicher keine 600 Euro fÃ¼r'n  Laufradsatz hin. Und wenn das Ding dann doch 11kg oder emhr wiegt, ach egal. Gibt's eben mehr Muskeln im Bein.


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2007)

bei kettenschaltugn würde ich wohl auf cd zurückkommen.
aber wenn ich ne nabe will. no go. sind zwar hübsch aber taugen  nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meccaenz (2. März 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2007)

so meine fatty ist wieder ganz! ein linearkugellager ist verrutscht und gebrochen. neues auf garantie rein und fertig!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so meine fatty ist wieder ganz! ein linearkugellager ist verrutscht und gebrochen. neues auf garantie rein und fertig!



Na siehste, und da "JAMMERS" DU so rum. Bei einer anderen Gabel hätte das der Händler einschicken müssen, bei den Headshock Gabeln können gute Händler alles selber.


----------



## dkc-live (3. März 2007)

hab kann doch nicht war sein das auf grader strecke das linearkugellager rausrutscht....
oder würdest du dich freuen wenn sich bei einer fox beim wheele die stand von den tauchrohren trennen ^^


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2007)

Na gut, Defekte gibt's immer mal. Trotzdem sind die Fatty's meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit das Beste an Federung was es gibt - nach den Lefty's  

Habe heute das erste Taurin  live gesehen. Das Oberrohr sieht fast  quadratisch aus  Anderstandment schön und gut, aber mir würde es in Sichcarbon deutlich besser gefallen. Gilt auch für Rush Carbon.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na gut, Defekte gibt's immer mal. Trotzdem sind die Fatty's meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit das Beste an Federung was es gibt - nach den Lefty's
> 
> Habe heute das erste Taurin  live gesehen. Das Oberrohr sieht fast  quadratisch aus  Anderstandment schön und gut, aber mir würde es in Sichtcarbon deutlich besser gefallen. Gilt auch für Rush Carbon.




Ja , da stimme ich DIR zu. 
Wenn CARBON dann sollte es auch sichtbar sein, und nicht mit irgendwelchen Lacken zugekleistert sein.


----------



## chrikoh (3. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na gut, Defekte gibt's immer mal. Trotzdem sind die Fatty's meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit das Beste an Federung was es gibt - nach den Lefty's
> 
> Habe heute das erste Taurin  live gesehen. Das Oberrohr sieht fast  quadratisch aus  Anderstandment schön und gut, aber mir würde es in Sichcarbon deutlich besser gefallen. Gilt auch für Rush Carbon.



Echt? Wo? Ich will auch einmal eines sehen
Bis ich meines sehe wirds wohl noch etwas tauern


----------



## badboy-rudi (3. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ja , da stimme ich DIR zu.
> Wenn CARBON dann sollte es auch sichtbar sein, und nicht mit irgendwelchen Lacken zugekleistert sein.



Mein CD-Händler in Dortmund hat zwei im Laden stehen (beide schon verkauft)
Optisch unterscheiden sich die Taurin nicht großartig von den Alu-Rädern-
zumindest aus einiger Entfernung.
Klasse finde ich sie trotzdem, leicht sind sie auch.
Das eine hat die CD-Systemkurbel dran und wiegt so um die 10kg.
Ob es den Mehrpreis zum Alu-Bruder wert ist, sei mal so dahingestellt.
Immerhin sind die Alu-Rahmen weitestgehend ausgereift und bei Karbon fehlt mir persönlich einfach die Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Echt? Wo? Ich will auch einmal eines sehen
> Bis ich meines sehe wirds wohl noch etwas tauern


Beim Bernd Stenger in Hösbach. War ein Taurin 2 SL, also mit Fatty. Wie mein Vorredner auch schon schrieb, das Taurin sieht viel zu unscheibnar aus. Wenn ich so viel Kohle ausgeben soll, dann muß ich das "Besondere" auch sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (3. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na gut, Defekte gibt's immer mal. Trotzdem sind die Fatty's meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit das Beste an Federung was es gibt - nach den Lefty's
> 
> Habe heute das erste Taurin  live gesehen. Das Oberrohr sieht fast  quadratisch aus  Anderstandment schön und gut, aber mir würde es in Sichcarbon deutlich besser gefallen. Gilt auch für Rush Carbon.



Ich hab das Taurine auch schon gefahren.
Ich find es nicht schön - außer in der Teamlackierung!
Der Rahmen ist viel zu schwer, kaum leicher als ein Optimo ...  
Bei der Werbung die CD vorher gemacht hat kann ich leider nur :kotz: ...

Schau Dir mal das neue Rotwild an, dieses hab ich Dienstag in den Händen gehabt, da sieht man das Carbon sehr nice, der Rahmen scheint recht leicht zu sein und es ist ziemlich gelungen - meiner Meinung nach ... (gibt leider nur nicht mir Carbon SL Lefty


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ich hab das Taurine auch schon gefahren.
> Ich find es nicht schön - außer in der Teamlackierung!
> Der Rahmen ist viel zu schwer, kaum leicher als ein Optimo ...
> Bei der Werbung die CD vorher gemacht hat kann ich leider nur :kotz: ...
> ...




Also, mit der Lefty SL plus der SI Kurbel ist es doch nicht schwer oder?
In dieser Kombination Gabel, Vorbau, SI-Kurbel, Rahmen denke ich da ist das ROTWILD nicht soo leicht...oder mit der German 09er Carbon Kilo Gabel damit dann schon aber sonst..ich weiß nicht


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal das neue Rotwild an, dieses hab ich Dienstag in den Händen gehabt, da sieht man das Carbon sehr nice, der Rahmen scheint recht leicht zu sein und es ist ziemlich gelungen - meiner Meinung nach ... (gibt leider nur nicht mir Carbon SL Lefty


 die machen jetzt auch in Carbon. Vllt sollte ich mal zu Rotwild hinlaufen, dehren "Heiligen Hallen" sind keine 1000m Luftlinie von meiner Haustür entfernt  Trotzdem war ich da noch nie  

Bei dem ganzen Carbon-Hype bin ich froh mir ein hochgezüchtetes Alugeröhr aufzubauen


----------



## chrikoh (4. März 2007)

Ich würd mich trotzdem freuen wenn ich  meinTaurine schon hätte


----------



## meccaenz (5. März 2007)

dkc-live
du scheinst ja genau der richtige kandidat zu sein für defekte-so eine jammerei von anfang an.man dann kauf dir doch etwas anderes und nerve nicht die leute mit deiner city-schleuder, womit du die karli hoch und runter fährst


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2007)

lol no comment.
kenn ich dich.
btw sind nur die hochgelobten mtb-parts in die knie gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meccaenz (5. März 2007)

wohl nicht 
aber du bist wie ein reihenhausbewohner der seinem nachbarn über die probleme an seinem neuen wagen berichtet. kannst ja eine neue gruppe zum ausweinen  aufmachen  
ergo bikes aller art=gebrauchsgegenstand daher sind geringfügige qualitätstoleranzen gegeben= bei dir eben pech gehabt  mehr nicht
bei mir ist es schon das 3. c-dale und das 6 jahre alte f700 hat immer noch die erste kette und kassette drauf (ca. 14000 km)


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2007)

naja man kann den anderen aber über fehler berichten die jedes bad boy haben wird. schlechte kette. zu klein dimensionierte excenterschraube. zu schwach befestigtes headsight. scheuernde züge an den eingänge in den rahmen. klemmung der sattelstütze zu schwach. usw.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja man kann den anderen aber über fehler berichten die jedes bad boy haben wird. schlechte kette. zu klein dimensionierte excenterschraube. zu schwach befestigtes headsight. scheuernde züge an den eingänge in den rahmen. klemmung der sattelstütze zu schwach. usw.




Sind doch alles KLEINIGKEITEN , kann man doch mit ca. 50,- bis 70,- EUR alles erneuern oder..?

O.K.bei den Zügen weiß ich nicht, aber alles andere kostet doch nicht die WELT


----------



## meccaenz (5. März 2007)

eben sehe ich auch so
wer hatte nicht ein paar kleine problemchen mit seinem c-dale-aber das trübt den spass nun wirklich nicht im wald


----------



## chaoscarsten (5. März 2007)

Kann mir einer mal weiterhelfen?

Die OMEGA Lefty Nabe, ist doch die alte - oder?


----------



## dynabike (5. März 2007)

so dann werde ich mich auch mal zu wort melden, nachdem ich laaaaaange stiller mitleser gewesen bin. mein prophet ist endlich einmal einigermassen sauber, so dass ich es ablichten konnte. komplett eigenaufbau, funktioniert seit einem jahr supi. 
all mountain I, magura marta sl, shimano xt kurbel, sram x9, einige tune teile, syntace cockpit, thompson sattelstütze und magura/dt swiss laufräder.
das sind die in etwa momentan verbauten teile.


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2007)

ich hÃ¶hre auf zu ningeln.. bis auf das sich heute die belagsnachstellung verabschiedet hat.
naja die fehler sind behoben. spaÃ macht das bike auch mit denen. ich verstehe bloÃ nich warum ich 1700 â¬ bezahlen soll udn das rad die ersten 2 monate mehr ind er werksatt als im wald ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal weiterhelfen?
> 
> Die OMEGA Lefty Nabe, ist doch die alte - oder?


was verstehst Du unter "alter" und "neuer" ? Auf meiner steht Omega und ist 6-Loch nach IS2000


----------



## BOOZE (5. März 2007)

dynabike schrieb:


> so dann werde ich mich auch mal zu wort melden, nachdem ich laaaaaange stiller mitleser gewesen bin. mein prophet ist endlich einmal einigermassen sauber, so dass ich es ablichten konnte. komplett eigenaufbau, funktioniert seit einem jahr supi.
> all mountain I, magura marta sl, shimano xt kurbel, sram x9, einige tune teile, syntace cockpit, thompson sattelstütze und magura/dt swiss laufräder.
> das sind die in etwa momentan verbauten teile.



Sach mal, wie viell Federweg hat den deine Gabel, die sieht so hoch aus?
Ist das ein M Rahmen?
Schick, meiner wird recht ähnlich, warte noch auf Teile.


----------



## lucaffeman (5. März 2007)

So - wie versprochen hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Rush mit Crossmax Slr und Team Gobi Sattel...

Hoffe euch gefällts auch so gut wie mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dynabike (6. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Sach mal, wie viell Federweg hat den deine Gabel, die sieht so hoch aus?
> Ist das ein M Rahmen?
> Schick, meiner wird recht ähnlich, warte noch auf Teile.



Gabel hat 130 bis 150mm federweg. passt tip top. rahmen ist m. ich find das bike auch schick. ich kann eigentlich alles fahren damit. von alpenx bis local downhillstrecke liegt alles drin. nur reifen werden gewechselt. tolles bike!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (6. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich höhre auf zu ningeln.. bis auf das sich heute die belagsnachstellung verabschiedet hat.
> naja die fehler sind behoben. spaß macht das bike auch mit denen. ich verstehe bloß nich warum ich 1700  bezahlen soll udn das rad die ersten 2 monate mehr ind er werksatt als im wald ist.



Wie jetzt..?
Wald..? mit nem BadBoy..?  da gehört es aber nicht hin und wurde demnach von DIR nicht "ARTGERECHT" bewegt..das dann mal ein paar Teile den Geist aufgeben ist doch klar..!  

Also das Badboy ist doch für die Stadt (Asphalt) gebaut worden, für Wald und Flur brauchst Du ein MTB das hält dann auch.


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt..?
> Wald..? mit nem BadBoy..?  da gehört es aber nicht hin und wurde demnach von DIR nicht "ARTGERECHT" bewegt..das dann mal ein paar Teile den Geist aufgeben ist doch klar..!
> 
> Also das Badboy ist doch für die Stadt (Asphalt) gebaut worden, für Wald und Flur brauchst Du ein MTB das hält dann auch.



rofl du willst mir ernsthaft sagen, dass ne avid juicy und ne fatty iltra dl nur für die stadt gemacht sind?


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. März 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> So - wie versprochen hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Rush mit Crossmax Slr und Team Gobi Sattel...
> 
> Hoffe euch gefällts auch so gut wie mir



Nettes Bike, 
allerdings ist die Kurbel an dem BIKE ein absolutes No Go !!!
Da muss was anderes her.
Bei den Pedalen würd ich auch noch, nach was anderem schauen.
Ansonsten ein echt schönes Bike.
Was wiegt es? 12.4kg?


----------



## BlueCloud (6. März 2007)

..."zwischen ruf"....
...suche nen cd rahmen mit lefty oder fatty und vorbau,...bis 800â¬...einfach mal melden!...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2007)

Habe ein 05er R700 CAAD7 RR in grau eloxiert. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, nur die absolut miese Qualität der Eloxierung nervt. Fotos gibts derzeit leider nicht, vielleicht später...


----------



## lucaffeman (6. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Nettes Bike,
> allerdings ist die Kurbel an dem BIKE ein absolutes No Go !!!
> Da muss was anderes her.
> Bei den Pedalen würd ich auch noch, nach was anderem schauen.
> ...



Ich hab mir noch überlegt was zu schreiben wegen der Kurbel aber ich wusste dass jemand was über die Kurbel schreibt  und mal ehrlich die Kurbel ist auch echt ein  WITZ.

Kurbel kommt defintiv als nächstes, nur welche ?
Die neue XTR hhmmm ich weiss nicht so recht.... Crank Bros. Cobalt hab ich mir überlegt, hab ich allerdings noch nie live gesehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben bezüglich Pedale, leicht sollen sie sein und nicht mehr wie 150.-  kosten.

Das Rush wiegt genauso wie abgebildet mit Pedalen 12,3 Kilo.
Und das ist definitiv zu schwer !

Und daher ist tunen angesagt des Bikers 2. Lieblingsbeschäftigung ! 

Freu mich über Tipps bzgl. Kurbel und Pedale


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. März 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Ich hab mir noch überlegt was zu schreiben wegen der Kurbel aber ich wusste dass jemand was über die Kurbel schreibt  und mal ehrlich die Kurbel ist auch echt ein  WITZ.
> 
> Kurbel kommt defintiv als nächstes, nur welche ?
> Die neue XTR hhmmm ich weiss nicht so recht.... Crank Bros. Cobalt hab ich mir überlegt, hab ich allerdings noch nie live gesehen.
> ...



Die Crank Brothers Cobalt SL ist der Hammer. Sie sieht live noch besser aus, als auf den meistern Bildern. Haltbarkeit ist Top, Verarbeitung auch!
Auf das Innenlager gibt CB sogar 5 Jahre Garantie. 
Diese ist also eine echte alternative zu den XTR Kurbeln.
Kann Dir gerne mal Bilder mailen.

Pedale, XTR, CB Eggbeater SL, Exustar (SPD-Komp.), 
XTR Pedale (2006) hab ich noch unbenutzt, kannst Du gerne günstig haben. (PM) oder BikeMarkt schauen (Preis VB)


----------



## GehroStefan (6. März 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> ..."zwischen ruf"....
> ...suche nen cd rahmen mit lefty oder fatty und vorbau,...bis 800...einfach mal melden!...



Bis wann?

Schau mal in meine Galerie, ich hab zur Zeit noch ein Jekyll, hab mir allerdings einen neuen Rahmen bestellt, Umbau ist wohl Ende März. 
Der Rahmen ist Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthew (7. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich höhre auf zu ningeln.. bis auf das sich heute die belagsnachstellung verabschiedet hat.
> naja die fehler sind behoben. spaß macht das bike auch mit denen. ich verstehe bloß nich warum ich 1700  bezahlen soll udn das rad die ersten 2 monate mehr ind er werksatt als im wald ist.



Ich kann dein "nörgeln" durchaus nachvollziehen. Teilweise sind es nur Kleinigkeiten bei deinem Bad Boy, aber in der Summe gesehen hat es dich schon ganz schön getroffen.
Ich würde mit einem Bad Boy auch ins Gelände fahren. Das einzige was nicht für den Wald taugt sind meiner Meinung nach die Laufräder, sonst ist das Bad Boy für mich ein MTB!

adios matthias


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (7. März 2007)

mein bad boy kommt auch sowohl ins gelände,als auch auf die strasse...aber z.zt. bin ich am überlegen,ob ich es nicht wieder abstosse  ...nicht,weil ich unzufrieden wäre,sondern weil ich 5 jahre nur fully gefahren bin,und sich mein fahrstil,und mein hintern sich jetzt schwer an ein hardtail gewöhnen wollen 

hier 2 pics...

mit strassenlaufradsatz







mit geländelaufradsatz






am 04.11. gekauft,ca. 300 km gefahren,und möchte vielleicht bei verlockenden angeboten mit nem neuen herrchen mitgehen....grins!

PS. schaltung sram x9, rahmenhöhe L , weitere infos ...einfach fragen

und noch was....es muss nicht unbedingt weg...also veschenkt wirds nicht!!!


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2007)

richtig geiles teil.

laufräder hab ich getauscht ^^. hab jetzt mavic 317 drauf.
aber der mechaniker ist sehr kompetent er bringt das alles in ordnung ohne es einschicken zu müssen.
nächste woche zerlegt er die bremse und schaut nach. die haben selber gesagt die haben sowas noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## badboy-rudi (7. März 2007)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:


> mein bad boy kommt auch sowohl ins gelände,als auch auf die strasse...aber z.zt. bin ich am überlegen,ob ich es nicht wieder abstosse  ...nicht,weil ich unzufrieden wäre,sondern weil ich 5 jahre nur fully gefahren bin,und sich mein fahrstil,und mein hintern sich jetzt schwer an ein hardtail gewöhnen wollen
> 
> hier 2 pics...
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad . Ich hab auch ein badboy von 6 und bin voll zufrieden.
Behalt es und lerne den Hintern zu steuern  (m.M.).
Wäre schade drum.


----------



## Plueschbox (8. März 2007)

Hallo es ist soweit mein CANNONDALE SUPER V 1000 CARBON  wird verkauft.
Unter der Artikelnummer: 330096297373 werdet ihr es finden.
Dort ist es auch genauer geschrieben.
Plueschbox


----------



## redbyte (8. März 2007)

Rh. XL
10,9 kg

Bild geschossen nach der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (9. März 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Rh. XL
> 10,9 kg
> 
> Bild geschossen nach der Jungfernfahrt




Schönes Rad- nur Deine Wohnung solltest Du mal aufräumen .


----------



## dkc-live (9. März 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Rh. XL
> 10,9 kg
> 
> Bild geschossen nach der Jungfernfahrt



porn...
das will ich auch


----------



## redbyte (9. März 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Schönes Rad- nur Deine Wohnung solltest Du mal aufräumen .



Ups   

Jetzt wo das CD endlich fertig ist, kann ich mich ja wieder der Hütte zuwenden. 
Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## badboy-rudi (9. März 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> Jetzt wo das CD endlich fertig ist, kann ich mich ja wieder der Hütte zuwenden.
> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.




Hast Du recht. S..... auf die Hütte, erst das Rad.


----------



## BOOZE (9. März 2007)

ja, ok.


BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich jetzt auch mal als Cannondalefahrer outen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (10. März 2007)

Sorry aber meine Fatty nervt unglaublich. Mein händler hat ja die Linearlager getauscht weil sie verrutscht und gebrochen sind. heute 70 Km später macht mein bike komische Geräusche beim bremsen. Als ich wieder zuhause war schau ich unter den Faltenbalg. Und siehe da die Linearlager sind wieder über ihren Anschlag (das Runde Ding was reingeschraubt wird) hinausgerutsch und lächel schämisch unter dem Faltenbalg hervor... 
Ist jemanden von euch schonmal ähnliches passiert oder zu hören gekommen?
An meinem Fahrstil kann es nicht liegen, da ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs war ^^


----------



## GlanDas (10. März 2007)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meiner Fatty die immer wieder kamen. Luft hielt nicht. 
Hab sie dann zurück an den Händler geschickt und eine Woche später war eine neue da mit der ich derzeit keinerlei Probleme habe


----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2007)

so die probleme sind gelößt ich lasse mir jetzt alle teile stärker dimensiniert fräsen... ich kagg auf den cannondale service der das langsamste ist was es gibt!


----------



## SmithWesson (12. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so die probleme sind gelößt ich lasse mir jetzt alle teile stärker dimensiniert fräsen... ich kagg auf den cannondale service der das langsamste ist was es gibt!



ja kauf dir nen tretroller dein ewiges rum geheule kann ich nicht mehr ertragen du bist wahrscheinlich nicht in der lage mit so einem bike umzugehen


----------



## badboy-rudi (12. März 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ja kauf dir nen tretroller dein ewiges rum geheule kann ich nicht mehr ertragen du bist wahrscheinlich nicht in der lage mit so einem bike umzugehen



na na na, immer sachlich bleiben.
Es gibt halt Räder mit Problemen  und Fahrer die drüber reden und schreiben.
Besser, als alles schön zu reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (12. März 2007)

BAD BOY

Ahoi,

wer von euch hat andere Mäntel montiert, als den Original Mantel?
Wenn ich 36, 38er montiere, schleifen diese am Ventil der Gabel!
Welche Mäntel fahrt ihr?

Welche Schutzbleche fahrt Ihr?


----------



## badboy-rudi (13. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> BAD BOY
> 
> Ahoi,
> 
> ...




Hallo,
ich habe den RR von Schwalbe hinten drauf, 2,25 breit, vorn NN.
Der nächste Reifen wird 2,1 breit.
Schutzblech habe ich von SKS zum Stecken bzw. Klemmen am Sattelrohr.
Ob es Dir hilft, sei dahingestellt.
Grüße, badboy-rudi


----------



## chaoscarsten (13. März 2007)

@Badboy-Rudi,

dann hast Du aber einen 26'' MTB LRS am Bike.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach 28'' Riefen. Dabei ist das Profil ein Problem,
da es an der Dämpferschraube schrabbelt.
Außerdem kann man dann vorne keine Schutzblech mehr stecken.

Also wer hat noch Tipps?


----------



## Whitey (13. März 2007)

Servus Leutz,

anbei mal ein Bild meines Prophets - ist aber nichtmehr aktuell.



Änderungen:
Hope Moto M6 203/183mm
Syncros FR Lenker
Syncros Sattelstütze

Ich werde noch den hinteren Dämpfer tauschen gegen einen Manitou Swinger 4 way.

Meine Frage an euch: taugen diese FSA Kurbeln was oder in die Tonne damit? Ich dachte an Race Face Evolve - aber die sollen ja recht problematisch sein. Was meint ihr? Sie sollen nur schwarz bleiben


----------



## SmithWesson (13. März 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> na na na, immer sachlich bleiben.
> Es gibt halt Räder mit Problemen  und Fahrer die drüber reden und schreiben.
> Besser, als alles schön zu reden.



ja nun ich meine es ja auch nicht soooo böse aber kein mensch kann soviel pech mit seinem bike haben


----------



## meccaenz (13. März 2007)

da hast du wohl recht vielleicht sind die straßen und wege in und um leipzig nicht kompatibel mit seinem badboy  
weiterhin hat er einfach pech mit der kiste aber wenn er wie er sagt einen guten händler hat kann man da doch etwas machen z.b. komplettcheck und während dieser zeit ein ersatzrad

aber selbst hand anlegen würde ich nicht machen dafür kauft man ja so ein rad beim fachhandel-wer würde an seinem neuen bmw rumbasteln ? wohl nur sachsen   wie gemein

f700 seit 2001(ca.13000 Km) nichts gewechselt, keinen fatty service( aufpumpen und spass haben), 1.kette drauf mit ordentlich schmunze hält das und konserviert besonders harter einsatz 1 jahr in portugal, staub ohne ende-perfekte funktion dank nie putzen und somit kann sich nichts zwischen kette und ritzel festsetzen

scalpel(SoBe) seit 2005 wird etwas mehr gepflegt aber nicht übermäßig 

gekachelt wird bei wind und wetter aber aufbewahrt in der wohnung, vielleicht ist das der knackpunkt bei dkc steht die kiste ja im keller


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ja nun ich meine es ja auch nicht soooo böse aber kein mensch kann soviel pech mit seinem bike haben



wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du wahrscheinlich mitbekommen, dass der abschluss ring der fatty untermaß hatte. somit sind die lager dran vorbei gerutscht. der sprengring des tretlagers hatte ebenfalls untermaß und ist zerbröselt....


die 28 er reifen hab ich gleich runter, da war mir zu wenig platz. hab mir jetzt 26x2.0 marathon supreme geholt. wenn mein ersatzteil morgen von der drehbank kommt. werden die gleich mal getestet.


----------



## badboy-rudi (13. März 2007)

Naja, ist halt großes Pech für DKC.
Ich habe die Fatty jetzt seit 1997 an meinem dritten Rad.
Alle drei funktionierten Problemlos.
Gibt halt Montagsprodukte. 
Ich hoffe, DKC vergeht nicht der Saß an seinem badboy.
Ich habe das Vorgängermodell mit dem Furio-Rahmen und nach einen Jahr mit über 5000km bin ich noch immer begeistert, was aber auch zum großen Teil an der Rohloff liegt.
Lediglich mein Hinterrad ist miserabel eingespeicht. Hier lockern sich ständig die Speichen .


----------



## BOOZE (13. März 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> anbei mal ein Bild meines Prophets - ist aber nichtmehr aktuell.
> 
> ...




Warum willst du unbedingt diese Taiwan Syncros Parts, es gibt doch schöneres,
 Hope ja, vielleicht aber die M4 er.
Warum sollten Race Face Kurbeln problematisch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2007)

ich bin auch von dem bike begeistert. wenn es fährt fährt es wie neu. und mit der neuen kette seit 1000 km nix eingestellt. so wollte ich das...
aber diese nervigen montagsmodelle. bei meinem bergamont war mit nach 4 tkm straße der rahmen gebrochen ...


----------



## Whitey (14. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Warum willst du unbedingt diese Taiwan Syncros Parts, es gibt doch schöneres,
> Hope ja, vielleicht aber die M4 er.
> Warum sollten Race Face Kurbeln problematisch sein?



 Die Sattelstütze ist auch schon wieder weg. Hat nicht zum Bike gepasst. Versuche mal eine Race Face. Bei den Race Face Kurbeln gehen die Lager kaputt und die Farbe bleibt nicht schwarz sondern verfärbt sich lila - und bei einer 400 Euro Kurbel sollte das nicht sein  

M6 ist ein Muss!


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2007)

so das defekte teil sollte eigendlich schon nachgefräßt sein. aber die haben nicht das passende werkzeug für dieses scheiß feingewinde!!!!! ich könnt kotzen. schei ami standarts. sollen sich mal Deutsch Industrie Norm umstellen!


----------



## Hardraider (15. März 2007)




----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2007)

bis auf die barends schick.


----------



## Hardraider (15. März 2007)

barends sind bereits "aufgepept"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2007)

wunderbar. finde die farbe schön. schade das es bei cannondale keine farbwahl gibt.


----------



## BlueCloud (16. März 2007)

das finde ich allgemein sehr bescheiden mit der farbe das man sie nicht wählen kann :/


----------



## CRANKy (16. März 2007)

Hardraider schrieb:


>



Ich find die Farbe auch goil  
Mein Jekyll hat die gleiche, wobei ich bis heute nicht weiß, was für eine Farbe
das ist und wie sie wirklich heißt  
Den F600 Rahmen in der selben Farbe hab ich leider verkaufen müssen, weil er mir doch glatt 3 Nummern zu groß war (Jumbo)  
Hab ich aber erst gemerkt als ich ihn aufgebaut hatte   Dabei sah er nackt doch so niedlich aus  

Wenn jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der Farbe kennt, dann brauch ich demnächst nicht mehr zu sagen: 
Also, die Farbe ist wohl ne Mischung aus Rostigem Gold und hellem kackbraun


----------



## der_schwabe (16. März 2007)

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/345649"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

meins....
an alle:
für konstruktive kritik bin ich immer zu haben - für fragen auch!
gruss und schönes wochenende!
der_schwabe


----------



## SmithWesson (16. März 2007)

weiss jemand wo ich diesen kettenstrebenschutz her bekomme ???


----------



## schnellejugend (16. März 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo ich diesen kettenstrebenschutz her bekomme ???




Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## SmithWesson (16. März 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht!



wieso haste nen problem mit dem teilchen


----------



## schnellejugend (16. März 2007)

Das sieht fast so gut aus wie die Räder mit den Plastikkappen auf den Hutmuttern.


----------



## chrikoh (16. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/345649"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und warum hab ich meines noch nicht?


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2007)

sabber will auch so ein taurin. bloß dann implodiert mein Geldbeutel als zivi ^^ ein badboy war schon ein großer Happen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michibiker (17. März 2007)

Ich fahre ne Hardtail F900SL mit Fatty Ultra, XT-XTR grupe.


----------



## traveller23 (17. März 2007)

michibiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre ne Hardtail F900SL mit Fatty Ultra, XT-XTR grupe.



Hi, aus welchem Jahr, vielleicht haben wir ja dasselbe.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. März 2007)

So, ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt. Ich hoffe ihr benehmt euch wieder und klärt eure Differenzen per PM.


----------



## michibiker (17. März 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Hi, aus welchem Jahr, vielleicht haben wir ja dasselbe.



2002...orange. Ich hab versucht, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen, aber die wiegen zu viel. 

Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Cannondales man hier im Forum finden kann. In Chile ist es viel anders...man kann die nur in der haupstadt kaufen


----------



## badboy-rudi (17. März 2007)

michibiker schrieb:


> 2002...orange. Ich hab versucht, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen, aber die wiegen zu viel.
> 
> Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Cannondales man hier im Forum finden kann. In Chile ist es viel anders...man kann die nur in der haupstadt kaufen



Hey, was machst Du in Chile?
Zum arbeiten, ausgewandert,....?
Grüße,
badboy


----------



## redbyte (17. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> meins....
> an alle:
> für konstruktive kritik bin ich immer zu haben - für fragen auch!
> gruss und schönes wochenende!
> der_schwabe



sehr schönes Rad  


warum keine Lefty?
was sind das für Bremsscheiben? Und was wiegen die und wie rubbeln die (trocken/nass)?


----------



## michibiker (17. März 2007)

Ich bin hier in Chile geboren. Meine Vorfahren waren Deutscher, aber jetzt hab ich net viel mit D-land zu tun. Ich bin einfach zu einer deutschen schule gegangen.


----------



## GehroStefan (17. März 2007)

Werde demnächst mein Jekyll schlachten, die Teile kommen dann an meinen neuen Rahmen. Ein XL-Scalpel, frisch aus den USA importiert.


----------



## alois (17. März 2007)

alois schrieb:


> hi,
> mein "dreckschwein" ist ein 99er sv700, an dem außer dem hauptrahmen nichts mehr original ist. im moment mit revelation und 170er dnm dämpfer sowie mit ner hone auf all mountain getrimmt...fährt sich klasse, ist aber nicht besonders leicht....egal, umso größer ist der trainingseffekt.
> 
> So, da bin ich mal wieder, diesmal um meinem Frust über CD Luft zu machen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2007)

der service ist das letzte ... wenn du gut english kannst kannste deinen frust bei den fags luft machen.... bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen weil die recht humane arbeitszeiten von  9 bis 16 uhr zu haben scheinen.


----------



## CBiker (18. März 2007)

So, hier mal meins. Habe jetzt 300km runter und kann nur sagen,
fährt sich geil das Bike. Macht süchtig.






Teileliste





Kettenblätter und Sattel werden noch getauscht.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## B.Z. (18. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/345649"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch! Darf man fragen, wo Du gekauft hast? Ich habe im November ein Taurine 1 SL in Stuttgart bestellt...

Die Lieferung wurde für Januar zugesagt, dann hies es 6 Wochen Verzögerung, das Bike kommt wahrscheinlich Ende Feb. / Anfang März, auf erneute Nachfrage hab eich jetzt den 20. April als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen!  

Die Beziehung zu meinem ersten CD fängt nicht wirklich gut an...

Grüße über den Berg aus Lorch! 

Bernd


----------



## der_schwabe (18. März 2007)

hallo und guten morgen!
@B.Z. : Hatte das Rad ursprünglich bei B&B US Bikes in Herbrechtingen (nähe HDH) im November 2006 in Grösse XL bestellt. Termin war ursprünglich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar. Leider gab es immer wieder Terminverschiebungen. Habe dann im Februar 2007 ein Taurine in Grösse L probegefahren und musste feststellen, dass diese Grösse prima passt. Glücklicherweise hatte der Händler (Bike Line Ulm) das Rad vorrätig. Es handelt sich um das Taurine 3 (?). Also das Einsteigermodell. Da ich sowieso nur Rahmen und Gabel benötigt habe - alle anderen Teile habe ich mir über die Wintermonate zusammen gesucht bzw. waren schon vorhanden, habe ich von dem Rad nur Rahmen und Gabel übernommen. Das ursprünglich bestelle Rad in XL habe ich dann in L umbestellt und soll nun im April geliefert werden - das übernimmt ein Bekannter von mir. Schönen Gruss nach Lorch - ich bin aus Börtlingen!!!Vielleicht können wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen...

@redbyte:
die Bremsscheiben habe ich von einem User hier aus dem IBC-Forum. Dieser bietet die Teile auch auf Ebay an. Die Scheibchen wiegen bei 180 mm Grösse ca. 110 g und bei 160 mm ca. 90 g. Zusammen mit Ti-Schrauen lässt sich hier echt was sparen. Das ganze zu finde ich recht fairen Preisen. Fahre dieselben Scheiben seit letzten Herbst auch auf meinen Touren-Fully (siehe Fotoalbum) ohne Probleme. Kann keinen erhöhten Verschleiss an den Bremsbelägen feststellen. Bremsverhalten ist zumindest nicht schlechter als bei meinen seitherigen Scheiben - und ich habe einige ausprobiert.
Keine Lefty deshalb, weil ich alle Laufrader für alle Bikes tauschen möchte (Mavic Crossmax SLR, DT Swiss 240s und Mavic Speed City). Ausserdem find ich die Optik von der Fatty einfach schlichter.

Gruss und schönen Sonntag

der_schwabe


----------



## B.Z. (18. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen!
> @B.Z. : Hatte das Rad ursprünglich bei B&B US Bikes in Herbrechtingen (nähe HDH) im November 2006 in Grösse XL bestellt. Termin war ursprünglich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar. Leider gab es immer wieder Terminverschiebungen. Habe dann im Februar 2007 ein Taurine in Grösse L probegefahren und musste feststellen, dass diese Grösse prima passt. Glücklicherweise hatte der Händler (Bike Line Ulm) das Rad vorrätig. Es handelt sich um das Taurine 3 (?). Also das Einsteigermodell. Da ich sowieso nur Rahmen und Gabel benötigt habe - alle anderen Teile habe ich mir über die Wintermonate zusammen gesucht bzw. waren schon vorhanden, habe ich von dem Rad nur Rahmen und Gabel übernommen. Das ursprünglich bestelle Rad in XL habe ich dann in L umbestellt und soll nun im April geliefert werden - das übernimmt ein Bekannter von mir. Schönen Gruss nach Lorch - ich bin aus Börtlingen!!!Vielleicht können wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen...



So klein ist die Welt: Lorch/Waldhausen - Börtlingen...  Da sollten wir ja mal eine Ausfahrt organisieren können, ich bin recht oft Richtung Rechberg usw. unterwegs. 

Ich habe das Rad blind ohne Probefahrt in XL bestellt. Mit 192 cm ist mir das L höchstwahrscheinlich zu klein. Ich habe mein Fully in L gekauft, da ich nicht so ein riesen Roß wollte, aber das ist schon grenzwertig, deshalb jetzt das CD in XL.

Die XL-Rahmen scheinen noch schlechter lieferbar zu sein, in Stgt haben sie auch schon L ausgeliefert, aber noch kein XL.

Bis dann, wenn das Wetter sich wieder beruhigt hat, ich war Heute Richtung Welzheimer Wald unterwegs, bei einigen Windböen bin ich fast rückwärts gefahren...  

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## GehroStefan (18. März 2007)

XL ist schon verdammt schwer zu bekommen, diese Erfahrung musste ich auch machen. hab mir ein Jekyll in L aufgebaut und hab dan festgetsellt dass es eigentlich zu klein ist (bin 191cm), hab mir dann einen Scalpel XL gesucht, aber bei Ebay.de war nix zu finden. Hab dann mal bei ebay.com geschaut und da ist XL recht oft zu finden. Neuer Scalpel-Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 312â¬ ersteigert, dazu noch 43â¬ Zoll und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (18. März 2007)

michibiker schrieb:


> 2002...orange. Ich hab versucht, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen, aber die wiegen zu viel.
> 
> Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Cannondales man hier im Forum finden kann. In Chile ist es viel anders...man kann die nur in der haupstadt kaufen



aja, ich hab das 2001er.


----------



## alois (18. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der service ist das letzte ... wenn du gut english kannst kannste deinen frust bei den fags luft machen.... bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen weil die recht humane arbeitszeiten von  9 bis 16 uhr zu haben scheinen.



die Fatty war nach einem Jahr weg, hab sie vor Frust in die Tonne, weil 3 mal im Service. Ebenso die alte Coda-Kurbel, die sah die Tonne schon nach ein paar Monaten von innen, weil dauernd die Kette absprang oder klemmte.

Die Schwinge hatte ich im übrigen schon nach 2 Jahren mal neu bekommen, das ging damals aber schnell, so 1-2 Wochen.

Gruss Alois


----------



## lucaffeman (19. März 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo ich diesen kettenstrebenschutz her bekomme ???



Grad gefunden, gibts mit Sicherheit auch beim Cdale Händler in Deutschland...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cannondale-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lucaffeman (19. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Die Crank Brothers Cobalt SL ist der Hammer. Sie sieht live noch besser aus, als auf den meistern Bildern. Haltbarkeit ist Top, Verarbeitung auch!
> Auf das Innenlager gibt CB sogar 5 Jahre Garantie.
> Diese ist also eine echte alternative zu den XTR Kurbeln.
> Kann Dir gerne mal Bilder mailen.
> ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der service ist das letzte ... wenn du gut english kannst kannste deinen frust bei den fags luft machen.... bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen weil die recht humane arbeitszeiten von  9 bis 16 uhr zu haben scheinen.



Schon wieder ein Defekt am Bike?


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. März 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Grad gefunden, gibts mit Sicherheit auch beim Cdale Händler in Deutschland...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cannondale-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Ja, ist das CD Rush Carbon in Team-Farbe?
Was soll daran besonders sein?


----------



## lucaffeman (19. März 2007)

Hallooooo,

es geht um den Kettenstrebenschutz !!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

morgen hat mein cousin meine abschluss mutter dingsbums von der headshok fertig!!!! juhu juhu juhu dann kann cih endlich weider biken.


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. März 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Hallooooo,
> 
> es geht um den Kettenstrebenschutz !!!!!



LOL  -sorry, auf diesem Foto ist er auch nicht drauf *gg* 

... und ja, man bekommt diesen auch in der EU!


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. März 2007)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Cannonale Bad Boy Model 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

schick meins ist auch wieder ganz


----------



## chaoscarsten (20. März 2007)

Antwort aus PM:

Ja, der VRO ist negative montiert, dadurch erlangt man eine noch gestrecktere Haltung. Die Stütze wird noch gegen eine Thomson mit Kröpfung getauscht um diesen Effeckt noch zu verstärken.


----------



## thomasx (20. März 2007)

habe ein F700SL
bis auf Rahmen und Gabel ist nichts mehr Original
Laufräder Mavic CrossLink
ansonsten XT außer Kurbel LX HollowII


----------



## chrikoh (20. März 2007)

Ich habe heute wieder einen Tiefschlag erlitten
TAURIN-Liefertermin---16.April


----------



## Whitey (20. März 2007)

Frage: im Prophet der Dämpfer hinten hat doch eine Einbaulänge von 190mm, oder?


----------



## BOOZE (20. März 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Frage: im Prophet der Dämpfer hinten hat doch eine Einbaulänge von 190mm, oder?



Nein, eigentlich 200mm mit 50mm Hub.


----------



## Whitey (21. März 2007)

Top danke! Hier mal n aktuelles Bild:





To do Liste:
Dämpfer hinten (Swinger 4 Way)
Laufradsatz (Hope II mit DT Swiss 4.2)
und Kurbelgarnitur

Dann habe fertig


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder einen Tiefschlag erlitten
> TAURIN-Liefertermin---16.April



Ja sagt mal, werden denn die TAURINE "Künstlich" von CD zurückgehalten oder sollen das wirklich Lieferprobleme sein.? 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in USA/Taiwan nicht mit der CARBONRAHMENPRODUKTION hinterher kommen...

Das Rad gibt es doch schon seit der Messe in Friedrichshafen...es tauchen wirklich nur vereinzelt Räder auf...ein Taurine "Team" hab bisher nirgends gesehen...und die Rahmengrößen XL und S sollen wohl ganz hinten anstehen..und die FRAME-SET Auslieferung beginnt lt. Händler erst wenn die Radsaison fast vorbei ist, so ab August solte es sein.

Geht es denen wirklich so GUT das der KUNDE mit GELD droht und keiner will es haben..???


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder einen Tiefschlag erlitten
> TAURIN-Liefertermin---16.April



STORNIEREN!

Dann kauf es wo anders. Mein Händler hat noch ein paar im Lager stehen *gg*
zu guten, fairen Preisen ...

Außerdem, wetten das der Termin noch einmal verschoben wird - sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (21. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ja sagt mal, werden denn die TAURINE "Künstlich" von CD zurückgehalten oder sollen das wirklich Lieferprobleme sein.?
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in USA/Taiwan nicht mit der CARBONRAHMENPRODUKTION hinterher kommen...
> 
> ...



Es gibt wohl wirklich Lieferprobleme.
Allerdings haben auch schon einige das Bike storniert, da der Rahmen doch deutlich schwerer war, als von CD Angeben ...

"Zitat von babbel net 
So jetzt ist es amtlich, und das ging mal wieder mächtig in die Hose.
Gerade eingetroffen, gestrippt und nachgewogen:
Cannondale Taurin SI 1 Rahmen, Größe Large, Matt schwarz
incl. Adapterhülse für BSA 1346 Gramm
Aber vielleicht sind ja die Rahmen in der Teamlackierung ohne die Tretlagerhülse 250 Gramm leichter????????
Auf jeden Fall;leicht geht anders!"

Zu den Team-Bikes die gibt es wohl schon, mind. eines steht im Laden meines Vertrauens. 
S und XL kann ich bei Interesse mal erfragen.

Das Taurin ist für mich eh gestorben. Das neuen Rotwild Carbon, hatte ich schon in den Händen. Sehr geil und schön leicht. 

Na ja, mal sehen ... was CD noch so schafft  
Auf das TOOL hat man ja auch ne Ewigkeit gewartet, sollte im OKT. - NOV. kommen. War dann doch schon FEB zu bekommen  
Evtl. wird das SCALPEL CARBON 2008 wieder etwas interessanter ...


----------



## Whitey (21. März 2007)

Noch eine Frage - fährt hier wer ein Prohpet mit Steckachse hinten? Ist der Umbau problematisch?


----------



## BOOZE (21. März 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage - fährt hier wer ein Prohpet mit Steckachse hinten? Ist der Umbau problematisch?



Nein, kein Problem, brauchst die Schwinge des MX, und die passende Steckachsnabe.

Warum willst du den Swinger 4way Air?
Bist du mit deinem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Whitey (21. März 2007)

Der Radium R ist schon super, sorglos Dämpfer, unkaputtbar. Aber ich möchte einen, den ich besser auf mich und meine Fahrweiße abstimmen kann. Drum der Swinger 4 way Air. Ist halt einfach nen Tick sensibler.

Den Hinterbau will ich nicht tauschen - bleibts bei Schnellspannern. Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## BOOZE (21. März 2007)

Ich habe deshalb gefragt, weil ich wahrscheinlich meinen Swinger 4way Air gegen einen anderen Dämpfer, sehr wahrscheinlich einen Stahfederdämpfer tauschen will.


----------



## chrikoh (21. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl wirklich Lieferprobleme.
> Allerdings haben auch schon einige das Bike storniert, da der Rahmen doch deutlich schwerer war, als von CD Angeben ...
> 
> "Zitat von babbel net
> ...




Uiii!! Das Scalpel Carbon wäre auch interessant! Der Preis wird halt auch nicht ohne sein.
Das Gewicht vom Taurin ist mir eigentlich egal,sicher leichter als das Alu (Caffeine).Ich möcht halt einmal ein Cannondale.Wenn ich das mit den Lieferproblemen vorher gewusst hätte,wäre ich bei meinem Specialized geblieben. Ich bin seit Oktober Bikelos.Einfach eine Frechheit.Ich hab mich gestern noch bei Cannondale.com beschwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Uiii!! Das Scalpel Carbon wäre auch interessant! Der Preis wird halt auch nicht ohne sein.
> Das Gewicht vom Taurin ist mir eigentlich egal,sicher leichter als das Alu (Caffeine).Ich möcht halt einmal ein Cannondale.Wenn ich das mit den Lieferproblemen vorher gewusst hätte,wäre ich bei meinem Specialized geblieben. Ich bin seit Oktober Bikelos.Einfach eine Frechheit.Ich hab mich gestern noch bei Cannondale.com beschwert.



UND...???
was möchtest Du damit erreichen.?
einfach dir mal LUFT machen.?

oder glaubst du das die bei CD nun deine Bestellung bevorzugt behandeln..?

Sucht dir doch einen Händler der eins am lager hat..ich weiß wo ein Taurine mit Fatty steht in Gr. M und das auch sofort verkauft werden könnte..!


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2007)

ein tip an die bad boy fahrer. 
hab die marathon supreme aufgezogen in 26x 2.0 fahre mit 4.5 bar und die haben den übelsten grip auf der straße. man hat zu tun das vorderrad auf nassen kopfsteinpflaster zum blockieren zu bekommen. auf teer ist das unmöglich!!!
jedenfalls bei mir ^^


----------



## chrikoh (21. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> UND...???
> was möchtest Du damit erreichen.?
> einfach dir mal LUFT machen.?
> 
> ...



Jawohl! Einfach den Frust rauslassen
Daß es nichts bringt ist mir schon klar
Wo ist der Händler? In Deutschland?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Jawohl! Einfach den Frust rauslassen
> Daß es nichts bringt ist mir schon klar
> Wo ist der Händler? In Deutschland?




Ja, natürlich ein Händler in der BRD..und CD-Händler seit 1993...


----------



## B.Z. (21. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> STORNIEREN!
> 
> Dann kauf es wo anders. Mein Händler hat noch ein paar im Lager stehen *gg*
> zu guten, fairen Preisen ...
> ...




Mein Taurin 1 SL in Größe XL steht wohl auch noch in USA  

Bestellt habe ich nach der Messe in FH, zugesagt war die Lieferung für Januar, dann hies es Ende Februar / Anfang März. Die aktuelle Lieferterminzusage steht für den 20.April 2007.  

Ich denke, das ich einen guten Preis bekommen habe. Sollte dein Händler also wirklich ein passendes Bike zu einem fairen Preis haben, wäre eine Info per PN nett. 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Jawohl! Einfach den Frust rauslassen
> Daß es nichts bringt ist mir schon klar
> Wo ist der Händler? In Deutschland?



hier hab ich noch eins entdeckt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Tauri...101262023QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hotzemott (22. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Jawohl! Einfach den Frust rauslassen
> Daß es nichts bringt ist mir schon klar
> Wo ist der Händler? In Deutschland?


Da schon mal gefragt  
http://www.radsport-biking.de/2007taurinecarbon3SL.htm

Jedenfalls blöd, in so nem milden Winter ohne Bike zu sein. Hoffe, es klappt noch.

Hotzemott


----------



## schnellejugend (22. März 2007)

Bei anderen Firmen läuft oder lief die Auslieferung der Carbonrahmen genauso schleppend. Bei Specialized zum Beispiel. Da wurden und werden Bestellungen von Händlern garnicht komplett geliefert bzw. die Händler können garnicht soviel Räder bestellen wie sie verkaufen können. Die Rahmen kamen auch den Grössen nach reingekleckert.

Dadurch bekommt man zwar sein Cannondale nicht schneller aber vll. beruhigt es einen ja ein bisschen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (22. März 2007)

Die Bremse am Bad Boy kotzt mich schon jetzt an:





Die Schleift fast immer und wenn diese nicht schleift das flatter sie.
Außerdem ist der Druckpunkt am Griff gelinde gesagt besch***en!

Ja, ist schon n-mal entlüftet usw. aber ich kann die Griffe immer noch
bis fast zum Griff ziehen...

Ist das normal bei den AVID Bremsen? 
Bei meinen Martas habe ich das Problem nicht!


----------



## SmithWesson (22. März 2007)

heute morgen bei ebay gesehen für die taurin fans 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Tauri...101262023QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (22. März 2007)

ich werde vermutlich ab ca. Mitte April auch ein Taurine 3 zu verkaufen haben!!! Es handelt sich um ein Rad dass ich bei einem Cannondale Händler bereits im November 2007 bestellt habe. Es wird in Grösse L(arge) geliefert werden und die Teamlackierung haben - also schwarz/orange/weiss (siehe auch unter meine fotos).
Leider kann ich den Liefertermin nicht fix zusagen, da ich auch bereits seit Januar vertröstet werde...
Bei konkretem Interesse bitte PM oder Email an mich!
Preis auf Anfrage (bzw. gegen Gebot ;-)... der Käufer wird beim Händler als Erstbesitzer eingetragen (Rechnung!) somit hat dieser die volle Garantie+Gewährleistung von Cannondale!!!


----------



## Priester (22. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> ich werde vermutlich ab ca. Mitte April auch ein Taurine 3 zu verkaufen haben!!! Es handelt sich um ein Rad dass ich bei einem Cannondale Händler bereits im November 2007 bestellt habe. Es wird in Grösse L(arge) geliefert werden und die Teamlackierung haben - also schwarz/orange/weiss (siehe auch unter meine fotos).
> Leider kann ich den Liefertermin nicht fix zusagen, da ich auch bereits seit Januar vertröstet werde...
> Bei konkretem Interesse bitte PM oder Email an mich!
> Preis auf Anfrage (bzw. gegen Gebot ;-)... der Käufer wird beim Händler als Erstbesitzer eingetragen (Rechnung!) somit hat dieser die volle Garantie+Gewährleistung von Cannondale!!!



Wieso mußt Du denn das Rad wieder verkaufen, wenn Du es noch nicht einmal in Besitz hast? Reicht da keine Stornierung des Auftrags?


----------



## der_schwabe (22. März 2007)

@priester:
die sache ist etwas kompliziert...
ich habe im november 2006 das rad in grösse xl bestellt (bei händler "a"). aufgrund von diversen lieferterminverschiebungen habe ich mich anderweitig umgesehen und bei händler "b" ein solches rad in grösse large aus vorrat gekauft. leider habe ich das rad bei händler "a" schon im november 2006 anbezahlt und dieser kann anscheinend nicht mehr stornieren...
habe händler "a" vorgeschlagen, dass er sofern er die möglichkeit dazu hat das rad anderweitig zu verkaufen - dies bitte tun soll. andernfalls nehme ich das rad ab. habe allerdings die grösse von xl auf large umbestellt - dies war anscheinend möglich?!
deshalb habe ich jetzt wohl bald ein rad über... eine entsprechende anzeige in der bike(bravo) habe ich ebenfalls geschaltet...
also wer will...

gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## traveller23 (22. März 2007)

also ich tät das Rad nicht nehmen, wenn der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten wird und zig mal verschoben hast sicher ein Rücktrittsrecht.


----------



## der_schwabe (22. März 2007)

@traveller23:
puuh... keine ahnung. aber ich will je vielleicht mit händler "a" ja mal wieder nen deal machen - drum will ich mich da net mit ihm streiten. er hat da noch so ein schönes blaues paul schaltwerk in der vitrine liegen, dass verdammt gut an mein klein attitude passen würde ;-)
ausserdem hat er mir 2006 nen guten preis gemacht (noch vor der cd preiserhöhung und mwst-erhöhung)
selbstverständlich kommt auch der käufer hiervon in genuss - möchte allerdings eine kleine aufwandsentschädigung und den zins für meine anzahlung ;-)
jeder will ja leben...
gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## schnellejugend (22. März 2007)

Du musst das Rad im November anbezahlen(für welchen Liefertermin?) ums dann Ende März noch nicht zu haben und kümmerst dich jetzt noch auf eigene Kosten um dessen weiterverkauf?


----------



## der_schwabe (22. März 2007)

@schnellejugend:
was tut man nicht alles... wie gesagt ist ja nicht für gotteslohn 
mach dir da mal keine sorgen.
dass ich rechtlich da rauskommen würde weiss ich schon, aber vielleicht ist ja noch der eine oder andere euro drin...anscheinend ist die nachfrage ja ziemlich gross nach diesem modell...

gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## traveller23 (22. März 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @traveller23:
> puuh... keine ahnung. aber ich will je vielleicht mit händler "a" ja mal wieder nen deal machen - drum will ich mich da net mit ihm streiten. er hat da noch so ein schönes blaues paul schaltwerk in der vitrine liegen, dass verdammt gut an mein klein attitude passen würde ;-)
> ausserdem hat er mir 2006 nen guten preis gemacht (noch vor der cd preiserhöhung und mwst-erhöhung)
> selbstverständlich kommt auch der käufer hiervon in genuss - möchte allerdings eine kleine aufwandsentschädigung und den zins für meine anzahlung ;-)
> ...



Alles klar!  Ich kenn das, bin auch zu meinem kulanten Händler oftmals kulant.


----------



## illuminato (22. März 2007)

Tach auch! ANbei ein paar bilder meines "neuen" Jekyll
Das Rad war bei meinem Onkel fast2 Jahre im Keller gestanden...jetzt hab ich mir erbarmt und es ihm abgekauft dass es nicht "einrostet"...heute erste fahrt...ging ganz gut nur der schnee nervt und mit der Lefty komm ich nicht zurecht...
dann fang ich mal mit dem Problem an:
-Lefty lässt sich im LO langsam nach unten drücken und federt aber nicht mehr aus...nur wenn ich die Gabel ebenso langsam wieder nach oben kommen lasse wie ich sie eingedrückt habe...komische sache...hatte ich bei noch keiner Federgabel..
Ansonsten läuft das Rad super...bloß, wie gesagt, ich komme mit der Lefty nicht zurecht und möchte meine Fox Talas RLC einbauen...Reduziersteuersatz kostet ca. 50...
was sagt ihr: soll ich die Gabel abbauen oder kann ich CD Jekyll nicht ohne Lefty fahren...
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen..
Grüße,
Neu-CD'ler Illuminato

PS: In meiner Galerie kann man die Bilder auch in groß anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (22. März 2007)

Das mit der Lefty ist merkwürdig, ja. Prinzipiell ist sie ein Spitzengabel! 

Eventuell liegts ja daran, das das Rad jetzt 2 Jahre nimmer bewegt wurde. Ich würd mal zum Cannondale Händler schauen und mal mit ihm reden. Kannst auch mal mit den Jungs von 88+ reden, was die davon halten. 

Fazit: Ich täts nicht wechseln. Aber ja, du kannst das Jekyll natürlich auch mit einer Talas fahren.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. März 2007)

Hallo illuminato,

der Umbau auf eine "normale" Federgabel ist möglich, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal zu einem CD Händler bzw. EightyAid Händler fahren und die Gabel checken lassen.
Ich selbst habe ein Rush 400 aus dem Jahr 2006. Da ist eine Manitou R7 verbaut, nehme aber diesen Service von CD in Anspruch und lasse mein Bike auf ne Lefty umrüsten.


----------



## illuminato (22. März 2007)

Also den Service lass ich mir auf jeden Fall mal durch den Kopf gehen. Hört sich sehr verlockend an. Eventuell kann ich ja auf 140mm upgraden lassen...dann kann ich meine Talas ja getrost verkaufen !
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## traveller23 (22. März 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> Also den Service lass ich mir auf jeden Fall mal durch den Kopf gehen. HÃ¶rt sich sehr verlockend an. Eventuell kann ich ja auf 140mm upgraden lassen...dann kann ich meine Talas ja getrost verkaufen !
> Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis!



Diesen Service kannst vergessen, viel zu teuer.  Ich glaub auf eine neue efty aufzurÃ¼sten kostet an die 1000â¬. Neue DLR2 LeftyÂ´s gibts bei ebay immer wieder mal um die 500â¬. Die Lefty max gehen noch gÃ¼nstiger weg. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das deine Gabel wieder einwandfrei funktioniert wenn du ein Service machen lÃ¤Ãt. schau mal da: http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=2&L=0


----------



## illuminato (22. März 2007)

sehr lustig....die 88-jungs sind gerade mal 10km von mir entfernt...da werd ich wohl mal so ein seminar mitmachen...und wenn ich schon in der Stadt zum studieren bin kann ich ja mal mit meim Jekyll da vorbei rollen!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. März 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Diesen Service kannst vergessen, viel zu teuer.  Ich glaub auf eine neue efty aufzurüsten kostet an die 1000. Neue DLR2 Lefty´s gibts bei ebay immer wieder mal um die 500. Die Lefty max gehen noch günstiger weg.



beim Händler weiß ich aber daß ich auch das bekomme was ich möchte. Beim großen "E" ist das nicht immer der Fall. Wenn schon eine Lefty vorhanden war, dann kostet ein Aufrüsten keine 1000. Mein Umbau kommt mich mit Lefty, Nabenumbau, Steuersatz und Stem Steerer ca. 800.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2007)

@ chaoscarten 
hast ne pm bezüglich der bremse!
kannst du mal ein foto von deinen belägenmachen.
meien freundin hat komische drinne damit zieht die bremse gar nicht. meiner dagegen sind der wahre wurfanker.


----------



## traveller23 (23. März 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> beim Händler weiß ich aber daß ich auch das bekomme was ich möchte. Beim großen "E" ist das nicht immer der Fall. Wenn schon eine Lefty vorhanden war, dann kostet ein Aufrüsten keine 1000. Mein Umbau kommt mich mit Lefty, Nabenumbau, Steuersatz und Stem Steerer ca. 800.



na dann, nur zu.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. März 2007)

Hallo traveller,



traveller23 schrieb:


> na dann, nur zu.


worauf du einen lassen kannst.


----------



## alois (23. März 2007)

alois schrieb:


> alois schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2007)

der service ist das letzte !!!


----------



## SmithWesson (24. März 2007)

das soll nen cannondale sein nie und nimmer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-V-100...101476725QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Komote (24. März 2007)

weiß vielleicht jemand wie weit die bad boy - rahmen geländetauglich sind?

bis 2006 waren es ja die identen rahmen wie die MTBs (caad x, furio/optimo) aber seit 2007 gibt es ja eigene badboy rahmen mit innen verlegten zügen und leicht anderer geometrie.


----------



## BOOZE (24. März 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> das soll nen cannondale sein nie und nimmer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-V-100...101476725QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Na klar, ist das neueste Modell, eigentlich noch gar nicht erhältlich, die neuen Supergabeln und Topausstattung, greif zu


----------



## GehroStefan (24. März 2007)

Das Bike sieht aus wie so ein 199 Euro-Baumarkt Drahtesel. Der typ hat da glaub nur einen Ebay-Cannondale Aufkleber draufgeklebt. Nicht überall wo C'dale draufsteht ist auch C'dale drin.


----------



## B.Z. (24. März 2007)

Solche Typen sollte man bei eBay melden!  

Das ist astreiner Betrug und jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, der sich nicht auskennt... 

Grüsse

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (24. März 2007)

Komote schrieb:


> weiß vielleicht jemand wie weit die bad boy - rahmen geländetauglich sind?
> 
> bis 2006 waren es ja die identen rahmen wie die MTBs (caad x, furio/optimo) aber seit 2007 gibt es ja eigene badboy rahmen mit innen verlegten zügen und leicht anderer geometrie.



Hi, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die nicht geländertauglich sein sollen. Gerade das BadBoy wurde/wird ja immer wegen seiner Vielseitigkeit gelobt. Aber frag einfach mal bei Cannondale nach.


----------



## chaoscarsten (24. März 2007)

Warum sollte ein BadBoy nicht geländetauglich sein?
Mit MTB Reifen ist es Top!

Allerdings ist es natürlich keine Downhill-Kiste. Ne 200er Scheibe darf man auch nicht montieren ... aber sonst ist es echt klasse ...

Natürlich nicht so wendig im engen Trail wie ein MTB ... 
Aber fahren kann man damit schon sehr ordentlich im Gelände ...


----------



## Drop Master (24. März 2007)

hab ein F500  von 05 is aber noch nich ganz fertig!
bilder in der Gallery.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. März 2007)

Komote schrieb:


> weiß vielleicht jemand wie weit die bad boy - rahmen geländetauglich sind?
> 
> bis 2006 waren es ja die identen rahmen wie die MTBs (caad x, furio/optimo) aber seit 2007 gibt es ja eigene badboy rahmen mit innen verlegten zügen und leicht anderer geometrie.




Lt. Homepage ist die Geometrie von Bad Boys und den MTB-Rahmen gleich. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

stimmt schon aber beim badboy sind andere rohre verwendet. das is viel filigraner hab ich das gefühl.außerdem ist der hinterbau enger


----------



## Komote (25. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein BadBoy nicht geländetauglich sein?
> Mit MTB Reifen ist es Top!
> 
> Allerdings ist es natürlich keine Downhill-Kiste. Ne 200er Scheibe darf man auch nicht montieren ... aber sonst ist es echt klasse ...
> ...



laut homepage dürfte nur der carbonrahmen zwischen taurine & badboy gleich sein.

die badboy geometrie ist ident mit der cafeine-MTB-geometrie bis auf die sitzrohrlänge. das badboy hat ein etwas stärker abfallendes oberohr.

zugverlegung und bremssockel sind anders. also gibts ja jetzt vielleicht doch größere unterschiede; deshalb meine frage


----------



## baltes21 (25. März 2007)

hi,
so ich hab das bike mal an ebay gemeldet, auch hab ich ne mail an cd geschrieben.


----------



## chaoscarsten (25. März 2007)

baltes21 schrieb:


> hi,
> so ich hab das bike mal an ebay gemeldet, auch hab ich ne mail an cd geschrieben.



Welches Bike? 

Das aus dem Threat mit dem lustigen CD Bike, welches aussieht, als sei es vom Baumarkt?


----------



## Asiafighter (25. März 2007)

Mit welcher Kurbel von *Shimano* ist die *EX3* vergleichbar ?

Ist die *EX3* einer *LX-Kurbel *vorzuziehen ?
Also beides für Octalink, die LX ist eine Hollowtech 1.

Würde beide für den gleichen  Betrag bekommen,
stehe daher vor der Wahl.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (25. März 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kurbel von *Shimano* ist die *EX3* vergleichbar ?
> 
> Ist die *EX3* einer *LX-Kurbel *vorzuziehen ?
> Also beides für Octalink, die LX ist eine Hollowtech 1.
> ...



Gewichtsmäßig sinds ungefähr gleich. Von der Funktion nehmen Sie sich auch ned viel. Ich bin meine EX³ ca. 7000km gefahren und konnte mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. März 2007)

Keine Ahnung zu welchem Preis Du dies bekommst, aber
evtl. bekommst Du schon für eine paar Euro mehr ne LX mit HT II - Technologie.
Ich find, dass ist eine Überlegung wert ...


----------



## bjoern_80 (26. März 2007)

So,

will ich auch mal mein C´d vorstellen und mich als C´d Fahrer bekennen:

Prophet 700 SL - im Serienzustand.

Grüße!

P.S. Fotos in meiner Galerie!


----------



## chaoscarsten (27. März 2007)

Nettes Bike,
aber wie fast immer bei CD (günstigeres Preissegment),
die KURBEL ist leider ein NO GO!

Ansonsten kann man da bestimmt viel ändern, optimieren, usw.,
aber es passt alles in allem schon so ... nur die Kurbel ...


----------



## Stefan68 (27. März 2007)

Die Kurbel  - das Thema hat es dir angetan  

Nichts für Ungut  

Sagt mal, wie kann ich den das Thema Bikecomputer /Tacho an nem Bike mit Lefty am besten lösen? Gestern habe ich versucht den Sender meines  VDO MC 1.0+, den ich noch vom alten Rad hatte, an der Schwinge hinten zu befestigen. Klappte auch, aber der Abstand zum Magneten war nicht richtig hinzubekommen. 
Weil ich derzeit keine bessere Idee habe, überlege ich deshalb mir ein GPS Gerät zuzulegen. Trotzdem - für alternative Ideen wäre ich ganz dankbar.


Dann mal ne ganz andere Frage.Wenn ich hier so viele über Leichtbau schreiben sehe, frage ich mich ob ihr alle total durchtrainiert seid und kein überflüssiges Gewicht mit euch rumschleppt. Denn bei den meisten Bikern die ich sehe (mich eingeschlossen) wäre das das erste wo ich "Leichtbau" betreiben würde.


----------



## badboy-rudi (27. März 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel  - das Thema hat es dir angetan
> 
> Nichts für Ungut
> 
> ...




Ich habe bei meiner Lefty an der Rückseite vom Bremssattel ein kleines Stück Kupferrohr befestigt :d-8mm; Länge ca. 100mm
Daran habe ich dann den Sender befestigt. Kostet nichts und hat drei Jahre funktioniert.
Das Ende des CU-Rohres platt klopfen, ein 6mm Loch bohren und dann an der Schraubbefestigung des Bremssattels befestigen.
Nach einiger Zeit wird das CU braun und fällt überhaupt nicht mehr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lackiem (27. März 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel  - das Thema hat es dir angetan
> 
> Nichts für Ungut
> 
> ...





...oder mit Lefty Finger.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Asiafighter (27. März 2007)

Guten Abend,

hat jemand von Euch ein Paar oder einen einzelnen Bremssockel/Cantisockel rumliegen, der in eine Cannondale Fatty bzw. in einen Super V Hintebau passt ?
Der Gewindeschaft dürfte nicht sehr lang sein?!?!?!

Habe 2 verschiedene Paar von einem Cannondale Händler bekommen,
diese passen aber definitiv nicht.
Mit denen schneide ich eher das Gewinde nach  

Falls einer einen einzelnen oder ein paar hat,
kann dieses Forenmitglied eventuell ein Foto posten ?
Wäre sehr dankbar ! Vielleicht erhalte ich dann die richtigen Sockel  , ohne den einzelnen Rahmen mit dem Bus zum Laden tragen zu müssen.

*Vielen Dank*


----------



## schnellejugend (27. März 2007)

Ich guck morgen mal ob ich noch welche habe.


----------



## Stefan68 (27. März 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Lefty an der Rückseite vom Bremssattel ein kleines Stück Kupferrohr befestigt :d-8mm; Länge ca. 100mm
> Daran habe ich dann den Sender befestigt. Kostet nichts und hat drei Jahre funktioniert.
> Das Ende des CU-Rohres platt klopfen, ein 6mm Loch bohren und dann an der Schraubbefestigung des Bremssattels befestigen.
> Nach einiger Zeit wird das CU braun und fällt überhaupt nicht mehr auf.





lackiem schrieb:


> ...oder mit Lefty Finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zwei sehr gute Vorschläge - spart mir die "Kohle" für den Edge 305 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Asiafighter (27. März 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich guck morgen mal ob ich noch welche habe.




Ja, das wäre super.

Brauche erstmal nur ein Foto, wenn Du eines machen könntest wäre das sehr hilfreich.
Vielleicht bekomme ich dann mal die richtigen  , scheinen nicht mehr in den Köpfen der Mechaniker zu sein.Daher ein Bild.
Meine sehen so aus:





*Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldung schnellejugend. *


----------



## bjoern_80 (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

@chaoscarsten: Was ist denn an den FSA-Kurbeln auszusetzen? Ich bin jedenfalls voll zufrieden. Oder ist das, wie bei 80% der Teile, eine Kopf-und Imagesache???  
Bin mir sicher, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen einer XTR-Kurbel und der FSA nur im Kopf und auf meinem Konto spüren würde, nicht in den Beinen.


Grüße!


----------



## BOOZE (28. März 2007)

bjoern_80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist denn an den FSA-Kurbeln auszusetzen? Ich bin jedenfalls voll zufrieden. Oder ist das, wie bei 80% der Teile, eine Kopf-und Imagesache???
> 
> Grüße!



Warum hast du dir dann ein Cannondale gekauft, ein Bulls währe sicherlich eine bessere Kopfsache


----------



## schnellejugend (28. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

So sollten sie aussehen. Zumindest in gebrauchtem und gut abgelagerten Zustand.

Kannst mir aber auch deine Adresse posten, dann schicke ich sie dir.


----------



## Asiafighter (28. März 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> So sollten sie aussehen. Zumindest in gebrauchtem und gut abgelagerten Zustand.
> 
> Kannst mir aber auch deine Adresse posten, dann schicke ich sie dir.



Vielen vielen Dank für Deine Mühe  
Habe denen das Bild gezeigt und auf einmal wussten sie wieder wo solche Bremssockel zu finden sind.
Habe jetzt auch so kurze mit der richtigen Gewindesteigung bekommen.

Danke für das Angebot des zusendens !  , habe jetzt die benötigten 4 Stück.

Nochmals danke !


----------



## Stefan68 (28. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir dann ein Cannondale gekauft, ein Bulls währe sicherlich eine bessere Kopfsache



Auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen war...

Zumindest für mich gilt - und ich hoffe für die meisten anderen auch - dass ich das Rad nach Kriterien wie Sitzposition, Rahmengeometrie oder meinetwegen "Wohlfühlfaktor" etc. ausgesucht habe, nachdem ich einige Hersteller durch kurze Probefahrten verglichen habe. Ich hab´schon mitbekommen, dass sich einige Leute einfach so ein Bike nach "Katalog" kaufen, aber - um es positiv auszudrücken- ich bewundere deren Mut (bei den Preisen). 
Das es ein Cannondale geworden ist, ist bei mir zumindest eher zweitrangig. Es hat sich so ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern_80 (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

ok Stefan, ja da hast du schon Recht. Ich habe mein C´d allerdings auch nach Katalog gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. Davor hatte ich ein CUBE (siehe Gallerie) bei dem allerdings, trotz Händlerkauf, die Rahmenhöhe nicht ganz gestimmt hat. 
Davor wiederum hatte ich ein Univega Alpine 5.7, welches ich auch per Katalog bestellt habe (ohne Probefahrt, beim Bike-Discounter) und es hat auch prima gepasst!

Allerdings ist Cannondale, da kann man es drehen und wenden wie man will, nunmal eine Image-Marke. Natürlich baut Cannondale Top-Bikes, allerdings heben sie sich technisch kaum von anderen Marken wie GT oder Giant ab. Steifigkeitswerte und Gewichte der unterschiedlichen Marken liegen sehr dicht beieinander. 
Ich habe mich allerdings wegen dem "Feeling", der verschliffenen Schweißnähte (sieht einfach geil aus) und der Garantie für mein Cannondale entschieden. Also kann ich mich auch nicht, von der "Kopfsache" freisprechen.  

Bei den Komponenten sehe ich es ebenso. Für mich ist alles was halbwegs auf dem Niveau von Shimano LX liegt völlig ausreichend.
Und wie schon erwähnt, ob man wirklich den Unterschied zwischen einer FSA Kurbel und einer XTR Kurbel beim Treten merkt, zweifel ich stark an.

Grüße!


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. März 2007)

bjoern_80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok Stefan, ja da hast du schon Recht. Ich habe mein C´d allerdings auch nach Katalog gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. Davor hatte ich ein CUBE (siehe Gallerie) bei dem allerdings, trotz Händlerkauf, die Rahmenhöhe nicht ganz gestimmt hat.
> Davor wiederum hatte ich ein Univega Alpine 5.7, welches ich auch per Katalog bestellt habe (ohne Probefahrt, beim Bike-Discounter) und es hat auch prima gepasst!
> ...



Ich bin auch ein Freund von Cannondale Bike (Deckung geh'),
aber man muß ehrlich sagen, was an Anbauteilen am Bike ist, ist manchmal echt ne Frechheit für den Preis. 
Vorallem die Kurbeln sind fast immer ein No Go!

Wenn mein Händler mir nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben hätte Parts zu tauschen, wäre es niemals ein CD geworden.
Bei meinem Rush in der Alu-Version waren nach dem Umbau noch
Dämpfer, Gabel, Rahmen, Umwerfer original ...
Ok man hätte mehr Parts behalten können, aber für den Bike es CD sollte, da
schon etwas bessers verbaut werden.


----------



## fuzzball (30. März 2007)

Ja was willst de denn mehr.....man steht halt immer vor der Wahl kauf ich mir ein Komplettbike oder kauf ich mir nur den besten Rahmen und Gabel und bau mir das Ding selbst zusammen. Es wäre doch Langweilig, wenn man sein Bike nicht mehr optimieren könnte 


chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Freund von Cannondale Bike (Deckung geh'),
> aber man muß ehrlich sagen, was an Anbauteilen am Bike ist, ist manchmal echt ne Frechheit für den Preis.
> Vorallem die Kurbeln sind fast immer ein No Go!
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

*Soviel zu mir - Noch Fragen *


----------



## BOOZE (31. März 2007)

kleines Update von meinem Propheten.


----------



## Whitey (31. März 2007)

Sexy, geile Farbe!


----------



## dkc-live (31. März 2007)

sieht komisch aus. die standrohre sind dicker als der rahmen o.0


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

*dann will ich auch mal anfangen meine hier bildlich vorzustellen - Mein Retro aus '95*





hier die Ausstattungsliste ...

*das Bild selber ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell.*

FRAMESET:
Cannondale F700, Größe Large, Bj. 95
Super Fatty SL, 80mm, Bj. 99, pimped by 88+ 
rot - Volvo-Cannondale Teamlackierung von '95 

SCHALTUNG: 
komplett XTR Bj. 98/99, außer Umwerfer = LX 
Nokons
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner
Truvativ Team SL ISIS
XTR Klickies

LRS: 
XTR/x517/XC717/DT Comp Bj. 98/99/06 
Bereifung: Racing Ralph, Latex

BREMSE:
HS33 Tomak, Bj. '99

ANBAUTEILE:
C'dale, Ritchey WCS, Easton, Flite 

GEWICHT: 
10,68 Kg fahrfertig


----------



## Stefan68 (31. März 2007)

HIIILFE - ich bin gerade schwer irritiert. 

1. Sollte an meiner Lefty, wenn ich den Hebel  komplett nach oben drehe nicht die Gabel komplett blockiert sein? Das schlimme ist, ich merke überhaupt keinen Unterschied - egal wie ich den Hebel drehe.

2. Bei dem Rebound Knopf klickt gar nichts, obwohl ja in der Beschreibung der Gabel von Klicks die Rede ist. Der Knopf lässt sich einfach nur stufenlos drehen. 

3. Beim Aufpumpen der Gabel kann ich auch keine Unterschiede feststellen

Ich wollte doch morgen früh Touren 

Was tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (1. April 2007)

Was für ne Lefty hast Du?


----------



## Stefan68 (1. April 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Was für ne Lefty hast Du?



Hier:

http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/07/

Die Lefty Speed Bonded DLR 2

Ich habe gestern noch mal in den ergänzenden hinweisen von CD nachgelesen und da steht dass ein "loss of adjustments" ein Hinweis auf Probleme mit der Gabel ist. Die "nicht-blockierbarkeit" fällt da ja wohl drunter.

So ein Mist   Draußen scheint die Sonne und ich kann nicht auf mein Bike


----------



## fuzzball (2. April 2007)

Hi mal ne Frage fährt jemand von euch mehr als 48 Zähne vorne? Und wenn ja von welcher Marke.......
mfg


----------



## chaoscarsten (2. April 2007)

An der Stadtschlampe - LX Kurbel mit 48 Zähnen...


----------



## Stefan68 (2. April 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/07/
> 
> ...



Sagt mal wie ist das eigentlich genau. Bei einem Defekt  - 6 Wochen nach Kauf des Bikes -  kann ich da eigentlich erwarten dass der Händler das ohne weitere Kosten für mich regelt? Oder erwarte ich da zuviel?


Stefan


----------



## chaoscarsten (2. April 2007)

Nach sechs Wochen, sollte ein Sofortaustausch ohne Probleme drin sein,
wenn Dein Händler Ersatz da hat.
Kosten, solltest Du auf gar keinen Fall erwarten bzw. zahlen. 
Dafür gibt es ja Garantie und Gewährleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (2. April 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> An der Stadtschlampe - LX Kurbel mit 48 Zähnen...[/QUOTE
> und gehts vorwärts? die 44 Zähne machen mich noch Wahnsinnig Bergab, immer dieser Null-Tret-Widerstand
> wollte nur Fragen ob ich was beachten muss, hab den Top Swing (die Schelle ist der höchste Punkt) Umwerfer, denke damit müssten zumindest 48 Zähne drin sein,oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer wills?


----------



## chaoscarsten (3. April 2007)

An alle Cannondale Lefty-Fahrer:

Wer von euch hat Interesse an einem Cannondale Mutli-Tool für den Vorbau!
Da ich mir 2 Stück gekauft habe, ist nun eines über, da es ja nicht in die Fatty passt  - Habes einfach vergessen *gg*

Das Tool ist neu und Originalverpackt.

Anbei ein paar Bilder: (Bei Interesse --> PM oder MAIL)











Auf der Waage:





BikeMarkt-Anzeige:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=44487&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## schnellejugend (3. April 2007)

Ein Rad das man sonst nur an Scheichs loswird. 

Aufgebaut ohne Sinn und Verstand, Hauptsache protzig.


----------



## chaoscarsten (3. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wer wills?



Ich find es auch nicht besonders schön - vorallem bei diesem Preis...


----------



## meccaenz (3. April 2007)

finde den preis auch etwas abgehoben
vor allem die laufräder sehen ja echt behindert aus nur etwas für eisdielen-aufreiser


----------



## Schafschützer (3. April 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ich find es auch nicht besonders schön - vorallem bei diesem Preis...


   Das ist die Untertreibung des Monats


----------



## GehroStefan (3. April 2007)

Mal was anderes, gibt es einen Cannondalehändler der einen Onlineshop hat? mein Händler vor Ort kümmert sich einen Dreck um die Kunden, bringt nix her usw. Bräuchte den Gegehalter für den Schaltzug für's Scalpel.


----------



## lackiem (3. April 2007)

...guckst Du hier: www.radsport-biking.de


----------



## chaoscarsten (3. April 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, gibt es einen Cannondalehändler der einen Onlineshop hat? mein Händler vor Ort kümmert sich einen Dreck um die Kunden, bringt nix her usw. Bräuchte den Gegehalter für den Schaltzug für's Scalpel.



HIER: TOP LADEN, TOP SERVICE, TOP KONTAKT: 
http://www.cycleplanet.de/

oder diesen, der soll auch Ordnung sein: http://www.allmountains-wiesbaden.de/cms/index.php?idcat=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan68 (3. April 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @Stefan68: nach dem neuen Schuldrecht kannst du während der Gewährleistungfrist von 2 Jahren (zumindest bei Neuware) Nacherfüllung; Nachbesserung oder Neulieferung; nach deiner Wahl verlangen; wobei du die ersten sechs Monate nicht mal Beweisen musst, dass der Mangel bereits bestand als du das Ding gekauft hast. Also geh zu deinem Dealer hin und sag du willst ein neues.Kosten dürfen dir keine auferlegt werden.  hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> mfg Fuzzball



Das konntest Du (und Chaoscarsten). Allerdings macht mein Händler bis jetzt noch einen engagierten Eindruck, es sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein ihn darauf hinzuweisen. Schaun´mer mal....


----------



## BOOZE (3. April 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> oder diesen, der soll auch Ordnung sein: http://www.allmountains-wiesbaden.de/cms/index.php?idcat=3



Die Jungs sind super, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## GehroStefan (3. April 2007)

Jo, danke. Email ist raus


----------



## Stefan68 (4. April 2007)

Nochmal HILFE!!

Trotz Ausbauanleitung im Internet weiß ich gerade nicht, wie ich meine Lefty weiter ausbauen soll.

Lenker/ Vorbau, Bremssattel und Rad sind ab, die zwei Inbus-Schrauben der beiden "Brücken" die die Gabel mit dem Steuerrohr verbinden, sind auch raus (war das nötig?). Den Lockout´hebel hatte ich natürlich am Anfang schon entfernt. Trotzdem sitzt die Gabel noch fest. Wo muss ich jetzt noch schrauben oder klopfen um das Ding rauszubekommen. Es gibt noch einen schmalen Kunststoffring unter einer der "Brücken" und darüber, innen, noch zwei ganz kleine Schrauben die auf der Gabel sitzen. Außerdem kann man evtl. noch die silberne Kappe, die unter dem Lockout Hebel oben auf der Gabel sitzt lösen - oder?

Habt ihr nen Tipp?


Gruß!

Stefan


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2007)

@[email protected] warum stellt Du das Rad nicht Deinem Dealer hin und sagst mach ... ist doch ein Garantiefall, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.

Ansonsten - ist das eine Lefty mit geklebten Gabelbrücken, weis ich jetzt nicht so genau. Falls ja mußt Du das schwarze Rohr, an dem auch der Vorbau samt Lenker montiert ist/wird durch das Steuerrohr nach unten austreiben, an der Lefty mußt Du in dem Fall nichts weiter als die Schauben an der Gabelbrücke lösen. 

Dann kannst Du die Lefty seitlich wegziehen.


----------



## Stefan68 (4. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] warum stellt Du das Rad nicht Deinem Dealer hin und sagst mach ... ist doch ein Garantiefall, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe



Du hast im Grunde recht, aber es gibt zwei Gründe warum ich das nicht mache. Einer ist, dass ich sowieso lernen will mit der Technik auch alleine klar zu kommen. Den anderen behalte ich mal für mich, weil ich meinen Händler nicht öffentlich bloßstellen will... 


Danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis. Das mit dem raustreiben hatte ich mich nicht getraut, weil das Ding auf leichte Schläge mit einem Gummihammer nicht reagiert hat und mich der Mut verlassen hat, da mit mehr Gewalt ranzugehen. Sicherheitshalber warte ich mal ab, ob das noch jemand sieht wie Du. Ich glaub dir schon, hab aber etwas Bammel, was kaputt zu machen.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2007)

sitzt schon etwas stramm und braucht ein paar beherzte Schläge, ABER um das Rohr auch durch das untere Steuerkopflager zu bekommen braucht Du so oder so eine "Austreibhilfe" die exakt den Außendurchmesser des Rohres hatt und durch das Steuerrohr passt bis zum unteren Lager. Ich habe mir so ein "Totschläger" von einem Freund drehen lassen, da brauch ich auch kein Hammer mehr für's Austreiben


----------



## Stefan68 (4. April 2007)

Mal was anderes noch:

http://de.cannondale.com/upgrade/

Klingt interessant - oder? Nicht für mich, schon klar, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen hier?


----------



## Stefan68 (4. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> sitzt schon etwas stramm und braucht ein paar beherzte Schläge, ABER um das Rohr auch durch das untere Steuerkopflager zu bekommen braucht Du so oder so eine "Austreibhilfe" die exakt den Außendurchmesser des Rohres hatt und durch das Steuerrohr passt bis zum unteren Lager. Ich habe mir so ein "Totschläger" von einem Freund drehen lassen, da brauch ich auch kein Hammer mehr für's Austreiben



SUUPER, das war´s. Einen "Totschläger" hab ich auch nicht gebraucht. 
Mit dem ersten wirklich schwungvollen Schlag war die Kunsstoffhülse schon mal bis Oberkante Steuerrohr durchgerutscht. Danach habe ich einfach den langen Holzstiel eines zweiten Hammers auf die Hülse gestellt und eben auf diesen Hammer noch zwei leichte Schläge gegeben, danach war die Hülse durch. Ist ja echt einfach, die Lefty auszubauen, wenn man weiß wie es geht 

Ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass ich über Ostern nicht fahren kann 

Immerhin geht die Gabel jetzt zu EightyAid und dabei habe ich ein ganz gutes Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (4. April 2007)

Also ich fahr ein Super V 700 von ca 2000.Habs vor einem halben Jahr gebraucht gekauft und hab dann auch ziemlich viele Neuteile reingesteckt,damit das Ding ordentlich und zuverlässig läuft.Was Cannondale an Anbauteilen so dran schraubt ist für den Preis,der damals schon sehr hoch war,eine Frechheit.Die serienmäßigen CODA-Teile sollte man am besten gleich entsorgen um sich Ärger zu ersparen.Jetzt hab ich ne günstige LX-Hollow-Tec-Kurbel dran und LX-Centerlock-Laufräder und alles funktioniert.
 Eine Gazelle ist das Rad ja nicht gerade,aber heute bei schönem Wetter habe ich bergrunter über böse Wurzeln und Absätze wieder grinsen müssen:Rahmen und Gabel sind echt sehr stabil.Hab das Rad auch schon paarmal böse weggeworfen,da verbiegt sich nichts.
 Wenn ich mir aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der gegenwärtigen CD-Modelle anschau wird mein neues Rad nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit was anderes.


----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ein Super V 700 von ca 2000.Habs vor einem halben Jahr gebraucht gekauft und hab dann auch ziemlich viele Neuteile reingesteckt,damit das Ding ordentlich und zuverlässig läuft.Was Cannondale an Anbauteilen so dran schraubt ist für den Preis,der damals schon sehr hoch war,eine Frechheit.Die serienmäßigen CODA-Teile sollte man am besten gleich entsorgen um sich Ärger zu ersparen.Jetzt hab ich ne günstige LX-Hollow-Tec-Kurbel dran und LX-Centerlock-Laufräder und alles funktioniert.
> Eine Gazelle ist das Rad ja nicht gerade,aber heute bei schönem Wetter habe ich bergrunter über böse Wurzeln und Absätze wieder grinsen müssen:Rahmen und Gabel sind echt sehr stabil.Hab das Rad auch schon paarmal böse weggeworfen,da verbiegt sich nichts.
> Wenn ich mir aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der gegenwärtigen CD-Modelle anschau wird mein neues Rad nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit was anderes.



 wenn du meinst ... ich finde mein cannondale ist jeden cent wert. der rahmen und die gabel sind top und leicht ... und von spurtreue brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## GehroStefan (4. April 2007)

Naja, bin auch der Meinung dass Preis-Leistung bei Cannondale schon sehr schlecht ist.... wer natÃ¼rlich 5000 Eier fÃ¼r'n Bike ausgeben will der soll das tun. Mir wÃ¤rs zu viel. Da kauf ich mir lieber den Rahmen und such mir den rest zusammen. Mein Jekyll hat mich nur 1500â¬ gekostet und da ist fast alles neu, Ebay sei Dank.


----------



## udorudi66 (5. April 2007)

Fahre seit Jahren ein Super V und bin immer noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag.
Der Klassiker ist universell einsetzbar und dank der Lefty Max auch noch 
superkomfortabel zu fahren. Mit meinen 96 kg klappert und wackelt da nichts, 
auch nach 30.000 km nicht. Würd ich nicht im Traum weggeben wollen,
nicht mal für ein neues Prophet mit allem drum und dran...


----------



## schnellejugend (5. April 2007)

udorudi66 schrieb:


> Fahre seit Jahren ein Super V und bin immer noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag.
> Der Klassiker ist universell einsetzbar und dank der Lefty Max auch noch
> superkomfortabel zu fahren. Mit meinen 96 kg klappert und wackelt da nichts,
> auch nach 30.000 km nicht. Würd ich nicht im Traum weggeben wollen,
> nicht mal für ein neues Prophet mit allem drum und dran...



Das gabs so aber nicht von der Stange mit der Gabel und der Schwinge, oder?


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. April 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Nochmal HILFE!!
> 
> Trotz Ausbauanleitung im Internet weiß ich gerade nicht, wie ich meine Lefty weiter ausbauen soll.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier:

http://www.headshok-service.de

http://www.fahrrad-kohl.de/index.php?site=headshok

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan68 (6. April 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.headshok-service.de
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

wie Du weiter oben sehen kannst, hab ich das Problem ja schon gelöst.

Nach der Ausbauanleitung von Kohl hatte ich ja angefangen zu arbeiten (d.h. die kannte ich schon) aber wie sich rausstellte, passte die nicht für mein Lefty Modell, da bei mir die Gabelbrücken fest mit der Gabel verbunden sind. Erst als ich da nicht weiterwußte, hab ich hier die Frage gepostet. So muss man bei meinem Modell z.B.den Lockouthebel gar nicht lösen. Stattdessen geht es so:

Vorbau abmachen
Bremssattel abziehen
Rad ausbauen
Schrauben der Gabelbrücken lösen
Kunststoffrohr durch Steurrohr nach unten austreiben
Gabel seitlich rausziehen

Trotzdem ist es gut, dass Du den Hinweis nochmal hiereingestellt hast, vielleicht ist es für andere noch mal nützlich.


----------



## geopard (6. April 2007)

guten morgen,
den thread verfoge ich seit anfang an, und irgendwie hat es die lust auf mein stillgelegtes super v 700 (bj99) mit der zeit entstehen lassen.

nur ist es so, es steht seit 6j rum, der schutzbalg an der fatty ist gerissen.
bei meinem freundlichen würde sie inspektion der fatty 70 kosten.
des weiteren hat die fatty keine disc aufnahme und die dynamik gefällt mir auch nicht so, obwohl sie 80mm federweg hat. (umbau vom freundlichen schon vorm kauf).

ja, meine laufräder sind auch durch, usw.......................

was ich mir so vorstelle:
bremse   k18
lrs   mavic crossride disc
den rest lx-xt kombi.

bei der federgabel komme ich nicht weiter, 
ne 100er magura asgard wäre als mal günstig zu habe.
  (wäre einigermassen leicht und sehr steif   -- fahre eine mit 80mm)

oder was für ne alternative gäbe es noch?

bei einer wechsel steht noch die frage mit den reduziereinsatz oder sp. steuersatz, da wäre euere erfahrungen auch gut.

mfg


----------



## udorudi66 (6. April 2007)

@schnellejugend

>>Das gabs so aber nicht von der Stange mit der Gabel und der Schwinge, oder?

Stimmt, original ist nur noch der Rahmen des Super V. Bin dann halt ein Opfer 
der Bike-Zeitschriften. Irgendwann glaubt man wirklich die Komponenten 
taugen nichts mehr und kauft dann glatt ne Hügi FR HR-Nabe, XT-
Komponenten, Louise FR / Juicy 7 brake. Oder ich wollte einfach nur 
wartungsfrei und auf der sicheren Seite durch die Gegend rollen, wegen
dem hohem Körpergewicht...


udo


----------



## udorudi66 (6. April 2007)

geopard schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> den thread verfoge ich seit anfang an, und irgendwie hat es die lust auf mein stillgelegtes super v 700 (bj99) mit der zeit entstehen lassen.
> 
> mfg



Hallo Geopard,
Weiss ja nicht wie du zur Lefty stehst, aber wenn Du an einen Neuaufbau
deines super v denkst kann ich die nur empfehlen. Sieht nicht nur ultraheiss 
aus mit dem rahmen, sondern fährt sich auch sehr komfortabel. 
Fahre schon seit 15 Jahren mit gefederten Gabeln, aber diese fein 
ansprechenden 88 Nadellager sind ein Fahrerlebnis für sich. 
Und günstig dranzukommen ist auch, habe erst die Tage eine gut gewartete Ersatz-Lefty Max für alle Fälle bei ebay für 200 Euro ersteigert. das pasende VR gibts auch meist für 70 E. zu ersteigern.

udo


----------



## könni__ (6. April 2007)

@geopard
hi, kauf dir auf jedenfall eine CD Gabel (Fatty oder Lefty) Ich finde in ein Super V  darf nichts anderes (ausser vielleicht eine Moto ). Persönlich würde ich ja zu einer neuen Fatty DLR raten, passt optisch super in ein Super V.
Soweit ich weiss bietet CD  auch ein Austauschprogramm alt gegen neu. 
gruss michael


----------



## traveller23 (6. April 2007)

könni schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss bietet CD  auch ein Austauschprogramm alt gegen neu.
> gruss michael



Allerdings ist es meist billiger eine über Ebay zu kaufen. Was ich weiß kostet im Austauschprogramm eine Fatty um die 700.


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2007)

ne 500 â¬ bei eighty aid


----------



## cannondalebiker (6. April 2007)

Hallo Cannondalefreunde,
seit gestern in meinem Besitz:
Caffeine 4 und ein Rush LTD Modell 08.
Beide Bikes werden noch modifiziert. Beim Caffeine 4 die meisten Schaltteile inXT Laufräder Hügi 240 Bremsen Martha etc.
Beim Rush werden einige XTR Teile verbaut, Die Fox Gabel wird gegen eine Lefty Carbon ausgetauscht, der Laufradsatz gegen einen Leftykompatiblen.
Auch die Sättel, Lenker und Sattelstützen müssen etwas leichteren platzmachen.

Alle demontierten Teile werden verkauft. Vor allem die Fox Gabel dürfte für einige Interessant sein.
Zusätzlich steht noch ein Gemini, ein SV und ein Rennrad mit Cannondale Maßrahmen im Bikekeller.


----------



## dkc-live (7. April 2007)

wir wollen bilder *sabber*


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2007)

so es ist soweit, mein Rush c.m. ist fertig. Jetzt kann ich's endlich präsentieren und Ostern wird's gleich mit losgehen  









*Für die Technikverlieben hier noch die Ausstattung im Detail:*

FRAMESET:
Rush 3000 Frame, Large, patriotblue
Fox Float R Pro Pedal, 110mm
Vollcarbon ELO Lefty, 105mm
gepimpt by 88+ (Nadellager+öldämpfer)
gepimpt für Rush (gelber Faltenbalk, schwarz lackierte Gabelbrücken)

LRS:
Leftynabe, Nope N75 Nabe (=mod. Ringle)
Nope Atmosphere Felge (=Mavic)
Nope Messerspeichen (=Sapim CX-Ray)
Nope Alunippel blau (=Sapim)
Schwalbe RR 2.1
Michelin Latex C4
Tune Schnellspanner

BREMSE:
Magura Marta SL mit SL Rotoren

ANTRIEB:
Sram 9.0 Drehgriffe 3/8-fach
Sram X.0 Blackbox Schaltwerk
XT Top Swing Umwerfer
tw Nokons
XTR Titan Kassette 8-fach
KMC X9-SL Kette
KCNC Scandium ISIS Innenlager
RPM Carbonkurbel (=FSA)

ANBAUTEILE:
Pazzas Carbonlenker
Ritchey WCS Griffe
Cannondale Vorbau
Maxm Isogrid Carbonstütze 27,2 400mm
Flite Carbonio

GEWICHT:
10,48 Kg (katalogbereinigt)
10,76 Kg (fahrfertig mit Pedale, Tacho etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (7. April 2007)

Hi, für meinen Neuaufbau von meinem Scalpel suche ich noch eine passende Gabel. Jetzt bin ich auf eine LEFTY SPEED CARBON  FOX TERRALOGIC gestoßen... Zustand ist wie neu, aus'm Vorführrad. Was darf sowas noch kosten? Passt die Gabel fahrtechnisch zum Scalpel....  Alternativ hätt ich noch die  Lefty Titanium DLR im Auge... 

So, was soll ich nun verbauen?


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2007)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rush Metall Rahmen wiegt? 
Hier mal meins von letztem Sommer:


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rush Metall Rahmen wiegt?


mein Alu in L hatt's auf 2498g ohne Dämpfer gebracht.


----------



## chrikoh (8. April 2007)

Das Rush ist einfach SUPER  
Die gelbe Schrift ist Original?
Die Lefty-Nabe auf normalen oder Schlauchlosfelgen mit wieviel Speichen?


----------



## 2fast4u (8. April 2007)

> LRS:
> Leftynabe, Nope N75 Nabe (=mod. Ringle)
> Nope Atmosphere Felge (=Mavic)
> Nope Messerspeichen (=Sapim CX-Ray)
> ...



Woher hast du den diesen LRS und wie schwer ist er?
Bin nämlich selber gerade auf der Suche.
Und das wichtigste: absolut geiles Bike!!

lG Michael


----------



## RogerRobert (8. April 2007)

Ich bin grad von Gemini DH auf ein Prophet MX1 umgestiegen. Das neue ist definitiv uphill-tauglicher und bergab reicht es für mich. Das Gemini ist daher zu haben...

http://cgi5.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReviseListing&itemid=250101799326

Bilder vom neuen gibts leider noch keine. Nur in Action und die sind noch nicht in meinem Besitz.


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rush Metall Rahmen wiegt?
> Hier mal meins von letztem Sommer:



Du dürftest einen älteren 100 -20° Vorbau dran haben, oder? Hast du den mal gewogen?


----------



## Whitey (8. April 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die Prophet Fahrer:

habt ihr hinten einen zusätzlichen Strebenschutz dran? Bei mir schlägt die Kette an den Rahmen ... oder bekomm ich das andernweilig in den Griff? Nervt etwas.....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. April 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Hi, für meinen Neuaufbau von meinem Scalpel suche ich noch eine passende Gabel. Jetzt bin ich auf eine LEFTY SPEED CARBON  FOX TERRALOGIC gestoßen... Zustand ist wie neu, aus'm Vorführrad. Was darf sowas noch kosten? Passt die Gabel fahrtechnisch zum Scalpel....  Alternativ hätt ich noch die  Lefty Titanium DLR im Auge...
> 
> So, was soll ich nun verbauen?



Ich würde ne Speed Carbon DLR nehmen 1450g oder die 2007er Speed-SL ca. 1250g bzw. ne ältere Lefty ELO Carbon wiegt fast soviel wie die 2007er SL 

Zumindest würde ich etwas wählen wo ich den Lockout selbt beeinflussen kann.

Ne FATTY ist aber auch nicht schlecht da leicht...! ca. 1250g weil bei der Lefty immer noch das Steuerrohr dazu kommt was mit ca. 135g nicht leicht ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (8. April 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort... hab mich fÃ¼r die Speed Carbon Fox entschieden... kostet mich 630â¬.  
Das mit dem Lockout ist meiner Meinung nach Geschmacksache, ich fahr zur Zeit die Max SPV und vermisse den Lockout nicht wirklich.

Fatty hab ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt, aber irgendwie steh ich mehr auf die Lefty.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Das Rush ist einfach SUPER
> Die gelbe Schrift ist Original?
> Die Lefty-Nabe auf normalen oder Schlauchlosfelgen mit wieviel Speichen?


Ja die gelbe Schrift ist original. Ist ein original Rush 3000 Frame aus 2006. Eine der schönsten und edelsten Farbkombinationen meiner Meinung nach.

Es ist ein normaler LRS mit 32 Speichen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2007)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Woher hast du den diesen LRS und wie schwer ist er?
> Bin nämlich selber gerade auf der Suche.
> Und das wichtigste: absolut geiles Bike!!
> 
> lG Michael


Der LRS ist von AS. Sie haben ihn derzeit wieder im Angebot. Ich kenne keinen mit besserer Preis/Leistung. Sie können Ihn auch mit Leftynabe bauen, zumindest mit Eigener, dann wird der Preis noch besser  

Echtes Gewicht bei mir 1498g der Satz.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2007)

weis eigentlich Jemand ob sich die Fahrergewichtsangaben in den Setupbeschreibungen von CD auf Jemanden nackt oder in voller "Kampfausrüstung" beziehen  

Das frage ich mich jedesmal ...


----------



## GehroStefan (9. April 2007)

Wahrscheinlich nackt, aber wer fährt schon nackt  ....


----------



## redbyte (10. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich jedesmal ...



die passen eh nie genau, immer selber 'erfahren'

Schöner Aufbau, dein Rush. Aber warum fährst du 8-fach und dann mit einer 9-fach Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> die passen eh nie genau, immer selber 'erfahren'


Das habe ich zwischenzeitlich getan, die Angaben kann man getrost vergessen.



> Schöner Aufbau, dein Rush. Aber warum fährst du 8-fach und dann mit einer 9-fach Kette?


Habe den 9-Gang bislang nie vermisst und somit bei 8-fach kleben geblieben, außerdem hatt man bislang 8-fach XTR Kassetten zur Schnapperpreis bekommen. Die 9-fach KMC Kette, weil sie eine der leichtesten mir bekannten Kette ist und sie problemlos auch auf 8-fach funktioniert.


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

meins wurde geklaut!


----------



## GehroStefan (10. April 2007)

Sei froh...


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

lol...
naja da mir zur zeit für ein scalpel das geld fehlt wird es wohl kein cd mehr!


----------



## Ronon Dex (11. April 2007)

hi
ich bin auch begeisterter cannondale-fahrer...ich hab ein cannondale F400 ->Silbergrau mit kleinen blauen akzenten von hope

...die gabel dadran ist zwar nicht so der bringer( P-Bone)aber reicht mir trotzdem...sonst ist dadran fast alles getunt

achja das rush daoben  mit dem gelb ist ja mal sau geil, gefällt mir echt gut!

gruß jan


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

http://www.radsport-biking.de/2007caffeine2lneo_3.JPG

ich überlege mir das hier mit ner alfine und kettenspanner zu holen.

oder ein fully mit 100 mm federweg. reba vorne dt swiss dämpfer und alfine.

was würde ihr nehmen?


----------



## chaoscarsten (11. April 2007)

Ist Dein BadBoy futsch?
Kaufst Du Dir kein neues?
Das Scalpel ist ja nun ein "ganz" anderes Bike...
und außerdem bekommt man die ab und an schon recht günstig.
Was magst Du auslegen?

Gruß



dkc-live schrieb:


> lol...
> naja da mir zur zeit für ein scalpel das geld fehlt wird es wohl kein cd mehr!


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

ich habe maximal 2200 â¬
fÃ¼r ein scalpel mit lefty wirds nicht reichen!
die wahl steht zwischen nem custom f2 mit lefty und alfine oder nem no name hardtail mit reba und rohloff. bin confused. ka was ich nehmen soll. hab ja noch 3 wochen zeit.


----------



## meccaenz (11. April 2007)

wenn du abwarten kannst in der e-bucht war vor kurzem ein scalpel (chain gang modell) incl. allem (si-kurbel, lefty carbon vro und crossmax sl )
ist für knapp 2100 weggegangen
bekommst du bedeutend mehr als eine"neue notlösung"


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

naja will ja ne nabenschaltung. das badboy war schonr echt cool. bloß zu wenig federweg. und etwas zu groß. am geilsten wäre ja wirklich ein f2 mit alfine und lefty.

wäre so eine delle schlimm?
ich meine den antrieb trete ich sowiso in die tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ja wie, echt geklaut, erzähl mehr  

Will man's positiv sehen, hatt der Ärger damit ein Ende  

Das F2 mit Lefty ist doch geil. Die Farbe erinnert mich immer an Sobe


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

jo das f2 steht fest. hab drüber nachgedacht. wenn ich das geld von der versicherung hab steig ich ins auto und fahre mit der kohle im gepäck sachsens händler ab ^^ und winke mit dne scheinchen ^^ wenn ich ein angebot hab was mir zusagt schlag ich zu ^^


----------



## jake (11. April 2007)

erstmal mein beileid zum verlust deines rades. und falls du sonntag zeit hast, der cd demo-truck steht ab 10.00 in altenberg


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2007)

den hab ich schon letzten august gesehen ^^


----------



## GehroStefan (12. April 2007)

Ersteiger dir irgendwoe einen Rahmen, ne Lefty gibt's meist fÃ¼r 400â¬ in der Bucht. Den rest bekommst auch Ã¼ber Ebay. Hab ich damals am Jekyll auch so gemacht- komplett 1500â¬


----------



## BlueCloud (12. April 2007)

für 1600 bekommt man gerade nen 02er scalpel(rahmen kit) bei ebay per "sofort kauf" bzw "preis vorschlagen"...weiß ja nicht ob es nett ist


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2007)

ich hab mich ins f2 vierliebt    
in wiesbaden ein händler will mir den umbau auf afine machen. er hat auch eins auf lager  
hoffentlich ist mein badboy schon lange verkauft! 
und dann wird mein neues cd mit alfine wieder im forum zu grunde geredet     und ich hab derzeit spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/cannondale-scalp...6QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<- sehr schönes rad aber die ... räder o.0


----------



## SmithWesson (12. April 2007)

so mal ein kleines update : Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer

                                    Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze 

                                    vorne und hinten 185 scheiben 

                                    ja und die ergon GX1 sind ganz angenehm

sattel und kurbel werden noch die tage gegen speedneedle und xtr getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (12. April 2007)

... meine beiden Karren ...


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2007)

das rush ist sexy!


----------



## chrikoh (12. April 2007)

Endlich mein neues
Wie fügt ihr eigentlich die grossen Bilder ein?


----------



## B.Z. (12. April 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Endlich mein neues
> Wie fügt ihr eigentlich die grossen Bilder ein?



Glückwunsch! Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?

Mein Taurine 1 SL in XL ist auf den 20.04.07 zugesagt. Wir werden sehen...  

Zu den Bildern:

Das Bild muss auf einem Server abgelegt sein. Rechtsklick auf das Bild, Eigenschaften, Adresse kopieren und zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einfügen.

Richtig siehts dann so aus:






LG

Bernd


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2007)

www.imageshack.us dan kannste kostenlos hochladen.
achso das bike wurde aus dem keller geklaut. zielgenau eingebrochen udn geklaut ^^. hab mit nem alten pentium 1 und ner webcam ne videoüberwachung im keller installiert ^^


----------



## user_1024 (12. April 2007)

@ chrikoh

hat die Fatty mehr als 80 mm Federweg? Die sieht so lang aus ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

ne is normal


----------



## SmithWesson (13. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das rush ist sexy!



danke dir  

und ich hoffe du bekommst bald nen neues bike also lass den kopf nicht hängen


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

warum eigendlich xtr? ich finde die crank brothers cobalt übelst geil.


----------



## SmithWesson (13. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> warum eigendlich xtr? ich finde die crank brothers cobalt übelst geil.



ja mit der kurbel bin ich mir auch nicht hundert prozent sicher es gibt so viel lecker teilchen aber mehr als 400 will ich nicht ausgeben mal schauen was sich so findet


----------



## könni__ (13. April 2007)

@ SmithWesson Sehr schönes Bike!   Grösse M??


Wie sieht es bei deinem Lack mit Kratzern aus? Ich finde den Lack nicht so besonders kartzfest-die Steppenwolf Pulverbeschichtung ist um einiges haltbarer. Nicht das ich so ein Nörgler bin, aber das ist bei dem Preis echt nicht top!! Die Alu CD finde ich da Besser

Gruss Micha


----------



## SmithWesson (13. April 2007)

könni schrieb:


> @ SmithWesson Sehr schönes Bike!   Grösse M??
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es bei deinem Lack mit Kratzern aus? Ich finde den Lack nicht so besonders kartzfest-die Steppenwolf Pulverbeschichtung ist um einiges haltbarer. Nicht das ich so ein Nörgler bin, aber das ist bei dem Preis echt nicht top!! Die Alu CD finde ich da Besser
> ...



ist grösse M

also ich fahre auch schotter strecken und nach jedem ausritt wird das bike geputzt dabei ist mir bis jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen kann nicht sagen das der lack schlecht oder nicht gut verarbeitet ist 
was mich stört ist das man jedes staubkörnchen am bike sieht 

gruss Thomas


----------



## chrikoh (13. April 2007)

user_1024 schrieb:


> @ chrikoh
> 
> hat die Fatty mehr als 80 mm Federweg? Die sieht so lang aus ?!?



Wahrscheinlich schlechtes Foto


----------



## chrikoh (13. April 2007)

Für die Einstellung der Fatty brauche ich die Umrechnung von Kg auf lbs(Pfund denk ich einnmal)
 Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

500 gramm sind ein pfund!

was denkt ihr sind 2000â¬ fÃ¼r ein f2 mit alfine antrieb gerechtfertigt?


----------



## m.a.t. (13. April 2007)

500gr = 1.102 lbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (13. April 2007)

Kommt ihr mit den neuen Geometrien klar ? Ich meine, sind euch die neuen (ab Optimo aufwärts) nicht zu lang ?

Ich finde ein 591er Oberrohr bei nur 17 Zoll schon echt heftig. Da geht ja nur noch ne 430er Sattelstütze oder wie ?


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

naja die rahmen bauen aber auch recht hoch vorne. das geht eigendlich ganz gut. am berg macht man ordnetlich duch. ist halt sehr sportlich die sitzposition.


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

wie seid ihr mit euren lefty's zufrieden. besonders mit der speed dlr2. wie ist das ansprechverhalten der durchschlagsschutz und die dämpfung. ganz wichtig die spurtreue. oder wrüdet ihr lieber ne fatty fahrn?


----------



## chrikoh (14. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wie seid ihr mit euren lefty's zufrieden. besonders mit der speed dlr2. wie ist das ansprechverhalten der durchschlagsschutz und die dämpfung. ganz wichtig die spurtreue. oder wrüdet ihr lieber ne fatty fahrn?



Da ich nun mein Taurin habe,überlege ich auch, mir eine Lefty zuzulegen
Die Preise kenn ich nicht,werden aber sicher ganz schön teuer sein


----------



## traveller23 (14. April 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Da ich nun mein Taurin habe,überlege ich auch, mir eine Lefty zuzulegen
> Die Preise kenn ich nicht,werden aber sicher ganz schön teuer sein



Warum denn nicht gleich mit Lefty?


----------



## B.Z. (14. April 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Da ich nun mein Taurin habe,überlege ich auch, mir eine Lefty zuzulegen
> Die Preise kenn ich nicht,werden aber sicher ganz schön teuer sein



Lefty Carbon in der Bucht  

LG

Bernd


----------



## jake (14. April 2007)

gabeltauschprogramm bei cd. weiss aber nur das die fatty dl dann 360,- kostet. lefty vielleicht bei 650-700 schätze ich mal


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2007)

also mir wurde ein caffeine rahmen mit der lefty speed dlr 2 fÃ¼r 1000â¬ angeboten o.0


----------



## chrikoh (14. April 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht gleich mit Lefty?



Das Taurin mit dieser Ausstattung kostet ca. 5500,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2007)

quark das f1 hat carbonrahmen lefty max und kostet 2500â¬


----------



## SmithWesson (14. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> quark das f1 hat carbonrahmen lefty max und kostet 2500



quark ist das es kein F1 gibt es gibt nur ein F2 und dan kommt das taurin 1


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

im katalog des dealers stand es als f1 drinne ...


----------



## chrikoh (15. April 2007)

Gerade gesehen:
XC Hardtail--Taurin 1


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2007)

ich bleibe dabei, warum eine Lefty; die Fatty ist steifer, leichter.........einfach besser (zumindest für ein Hardtail)........ 
wo sind also die Vorteile????


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

mehr federweg. coole optik  
der federweg meiner fatty hat mir nicht gereicht!
Einfacherer Reifenwechsel. Teile Diebstahl erschwert.
usd prinzip. weniger ungefederte masse! -> besseres ansprechverhalten.
udn der wichtigste punkt -> teurer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (15. April 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich bleibe dabei, warum eine Lefty; die Fatty ist steifer, leichter.........einfach besser (zumindest für ein Hardtail)........
> wo sind also die Vorteile????



Ich habe bzw. hatte beides.
Vorteil Lefty: mehr Federweg, sieht geil aus
Nachteil: etwas schwammig gegenüber der Fatty, Probleme mit dem Radausbau und Tacho (lösbare Probleme)

Fatty:steif, leicht,fährt sich prima, sieht auch prima aus
Nachteil: nur 80mm Federweg
Für mich reicht der im CC Bereich völlig aus!

Ich denke, es ist eigentlich egal welche von beiden man nimmt.
Es kommt auf die Nutzung an. Im hardtail und CC die Fatty, bei einem Fully mit Spaß an Abfahrten würde ich die Lefty nehmen.
Gewichtsmäßig ist die Fatty allererste Wahl.


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2007)

Zugegeben bei einem Fully mit über 100mm Federweg hinten hat eine Fatty zu wenig Federweg, aber bei einem HT???? Was bringt es mir vorne über alles drüber zu fahren, wenn es mich hinten dann aushebelt?

@dkc: wieso weniger ungefederte Masse,die Nabe bei einer Lefty müsste doch wesentlich schwerer sein, sowie der Rest der Gabel. Teile Diebstahl erschwert???? Wenn die mir nur das Laufrad klauen und den Rest dalassen würde ich es eher auf der positiven Seite verbuchen 

mein Optimo hatte urspünglich auch eine Lefty dran,fand es hatte nur Nachteile mehr Gewicht mit sich herumzuschleppen;fahr die Fattys inzwischen halt mehr als 10 Jahre  und emfand den (mangelnden) Federweg nie als Hcp-dabei genügtem einem früher auch 50mm


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

naja ich bin letztens ne 40 cm kante runter da hat die fatty schon gemurrt. also recht apbrupt beim einfedern gestoppt. ich brauche ein hardtail für etwas gröberes xc. da is ne fatty zu zart ^^. außerdem will ich es etwas tourenlastiger. m statt L rahmen. und lefty statt fatty. 90 mm statt 110 mm vorbau und nen rize lenker. ich dneke mal dann sollte es schön gemütlich und gut kontrollierbar im gelände sein! ich fahre nicht auf zeit und die meiste zeit mit meiner freundin. da wird jede unebenheit im boden genutzt ^^


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

ich fahr auch beides. Die Jefty im Rush, da gehört sie hin und im F700 die Fatty, mehr will ich da nicht und Lefty gefällt mir im Hardteil nicht wirklich.

Wenn's das Caffeine neon mit fablich passender Fatty gäbe, hätt ich's glaube schon


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

jo find ich auch *******.a ber ich finde die lefty passt zum neon. das macht es richtig aggressiv.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> jo find ich auch *******.a ber ich finde die lefty passt zum neon. das macht es richtig aggressiv.


ja stimmt auch, hab ja nix wirklich gegen Lefty 

Aber ich will mir wenn ein Caffeine mit meherern LRS aufbauen. Halt auch ein 28"
für Winter und schlecht Wetter zum Straße jagen, bin halt auch RennRadler und mein Caad7 ist mir für Schmudelwetter zu schade  

Deswegen wollt ich ursprüglich ein BadBoy haben, aber auch nach Deinen Erfahrungen habe ich da etwas Abstanf genommen. Ich glaub auch immer noch, dass die BadBoys vom Asiaten und nicht wie die Carffeins aus Amiland kommen.


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2007)

sags doch gleich, du bist Tourenfahrer.Wieso nimmst du dann eigentlich ein RaceHT, wäre nicht ein Furio (keine Ahnung wie das 07 heisst) besser- komfortabler-tourengeeigneter?
Wie bist du denn eigentlich die Kante runtergefahren? ?Schonmal probiert auf dem Hinterrad zu landen? Wenn du immer so im Gelände unterwegs warst wundert es mich nicht, dass bei dir ständig etwas defekt war 
PS. Natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint 


dkc-live schrieb:


> naja ich bin letztens ne 40 cm kante runter da hat die fatty schon gemurrt. also recht apbrupt beim einfedern gestoppt. ich brauche ein hardtail für etwas gröberes xc. da is ne fatty zu zart ^^. außerdem will ich es etwas tourenlastiger. m statt L rahmen. und lefty statt fatty. 90 mm statt 110 mm vorbau und nen rize lenker. ich dneke mal dann sollte es schön gemütlich und gut kontrollierbar im gelände sein! ich fahre nicht auf zeit und die meiste zeit mit meiner freundin. da wird jede unebenheit im boden genutzt ^^


hm vergesst das mit dem leichter, hab gerade gesehen die Lefty Speed Carbon SL ist tatsächlich noch ein paar Gramm leichter als die Fatty :-(


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

die kannte hat man nicht gesehen. vllt 30 % gefälle laub. auf gegenanstieg und senke geachtet. und auf einmal waren 40 cm höhenunterschied zu überwinden. weil ein baum einfach verbuddelt wurde ^^. die mazocchi meiner freundin hat bei noch stylischeren "nasser sack drop" besser weggesteckt. deshalb mehr federweg. außerdem fand ich die dl kartusche überdämpft.


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ja stimmt auch, hab ja nix wirklich gegen Lefty
> 
> Aber ich will mir wenn ein Caffeine mit meherern LRS aufbauen. Halt auch ein 28"
> für Winter und schlecht Wetter zum Straße jagen, bin halt auch RennRadler und mein Caad7 ist mir für Schmudelwetter zu schade
> ...



auf dem rahmen stand auch nciht. handmade in usa. aber die schweinähte waren identisch. der rahmen war eigendlich top aber die zulieferer teile haben kläglich versagt!
achja mein headsight ist schon 3 monate weg ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

@[email protected] 

wenn meinst Du 
Tourenfahrer - JA, man wird reifer, nach 4 x Krankenhaus in den letzen Jahren, überlegt man für was manche Dinge eingentlich gut sein sollen  
Von welcher Kante sprichst Du  
Hinterradspringen - kein Problem  
Ständig Defekt  OK das neue X.0 auf'em Rush hatt den ersten Astkontakt  bei der Jungfernfahrt nicht überlebt - Schei$$ Carbon Dings hält nix aus  Schaltauge und Kette sind auch schon in der Tonne 

Dafür langt mir schon eine Tourenfahrt durchs Unterholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

hinterradspringen ist schon ein problem wenn grade sieht wie das vorderrad nach unten geht!
ich will schnell fahrn! ich will kein tourenhardtail ich will ne race geometrie mit zuverlässigen parts. und ich will nicht mein ganzes bafög oder ausbildungsvergütung (mal schaquen was kommt) in antriebe stecken ^^. udn die feurios sehen kagge aus! und sind ebenso ausgestattet.
war wegen dem badboy nur 1 mal in der notaufnahme ^^


----------



## fuzzball (17. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> wenn meinst Du
> Tourenfahrer - JA, man wird reifer, nach 4 x Krankenhaus in den letzen Jahren, überlegt man für was manche Dinge eingentlich gut sein sollen
> ...



ich meinte den anderen Kollegen (dkc)


----------



## fuzzball (17. April 2007)

Hm habe gestern Glaube ich meine Gabel verbogen  (also das ding ist ordentlich Krumm-zur Seite gebogen);denke mal nicht das man das reparieren kann- gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zur Rock Shox Boxxer???


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2007)

kann mal jemand der ne lefty hat den abstand vom tacho sender halter (lefty finger oder wie das heißt) . bis hin zum vorbau messen. danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## jake (17. April 2007)

bei mir sind es knapp 60 cm


----------



## B.Z. (17. April 2007)

So Jungs,

sorry, ich klinke mich aus den Cannonale-Warte-Aspiranten aus.  

Der Liefertermin für das bestellte Taurin 1 SL in Größe XL ist wieder nicht absehbar.

Ich habe das Bike heute storniert und werde mir ein Scott Scale 10 kaufen, welches sofort lieferbar ist. Der Händler ist mir so weit entgegengekommen, daß das Scott jetzt nur noch 180  teurer als das Taurin ist. Mitte nächster Woche ist es da.

Ich bins leid, das mit Cannondale und mir klappt irgendwie nicht. Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr, weiter zu warten. Im Oktober 2006 bestellt, für Janur 2007 zugesagt und immer noch nicht geliefert.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2007)

oki danke das ist viel zuviel.


----------



## jake (17. April 2007)

zu viel für was, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2007)

für den neuen sigma tacho mit höhenmesser. grml. der hat nur 45 cm reichweite. bei 50 haben die ersten schon probleme...
oder hast du ne 140 er lefty. die ist doch bestimmt auch 3 cm länger als ne 110 er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (17. April 2007)

man sollte doch meinen das neue teile besser werden. aber wie so häufig wird's mal wieder nur mist. hab grad noch mal nachgemessen. sind leider wirklich 60


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. April 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es hier im Forum jemanden gibt, der ein Scalpel Team Replica des Jahres 2007 im Serientrimm sein Eigen nennt und was das Teil wiegt. Gibt´s da jemanden mit Erfahrungswerten?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. April 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike heute storniert und werde mir ein Scott Scale 10 kaufen, welches sofort lieferbar ist. Der Händler ist mir so weit entgegengekommen, daß das Scott jetzt nur noch 180  teurer als das Taurin ist. Mitte nächster Woche ist es da.



Wirst es nicht bereuen !


----------



## Stefan68 (18. April 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> sorry, ich klinke mich aus den Cannonale-Warte-Aspiranten aus.
> 
> ...




Kann ich gut verstehen - aus dem Grund bin ich bei Cannondale gelandet.
Im November hatte ich ein Canyon bestellt, einige Terminzusagen wurden nicht eingehalten, Liefertermin sollte dann Mitte bis Ende April sein. Da hab ich es dann auch storniert und mir ein sofort lieferbares Rush bestellt. 
So kann es gehen


----------



## B.Z. (18. April 2007)

Ich war jetzt einfach auch unter Zeitdruck.

Die Sache mit dem Scott hat sich dadurch ergeben, das ich mit meinem Genius beim Händler für einige Wartungsarbeiten war und wir uns ganz locker über ein Hardtail unterhalten haben.

Natürlich wusste er nicht, das ich das Taurin bestellt hatte, mich hat eigentlich nur interessiert, wie Scott liefern kann. Er hat dann mal bei Scott die Lieferfähigkeit abgefragt, Ergebnis: Scale 20 XL für diese Saison ausverkauft, Scale 10 XL noch ein (!!!) Bike auf Lager!

Als ich sagte, dass ich auf keinen Fall 4.600  dafür ausgeben würde, hat er mir ein Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte!   

Er hat daraufhin das Rad für mich bis heute Morgen reserviert und ich fuhr nochmals zum Cannondale-Händler. Wieder keine konkrete Liefertermin-Aussage. Er kann zwar auch nix dafür und kann einem leid tun, aber ich stand vor der Entscheidung, entweder weiterhin auf das Taurin warten, schlimmstenfalls nochmals ein paar Wochen, oder Scott zusagen und nächste Woche ein neues Scale fahren.

Nachdem ich für das Scale 10 nur 180  mehr zahlen muss als für das Taurin, für das ich ohnehin schon einen sehr guten Preis hatte, habe ich mich für das Scott entschieden.

Sorry Cannondale, vieleicht klappts das nächste Mal...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## teutoradler (18. April 2007)

Cannondale Scalpel - im Moment aber leichte Probleme...siehe Thread im Tech-Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (18. April 2007)

@Bernd

Sachlich und stichhaltig begründet. Gegen deine Entscheidung ist wohl nichts einzuwenden. Vielleicht lesen das die entscheidenen Personen und lernen daraus. Kunden läßt man nicht warten.


----------



## mc-prophet (18. April 2007)

klot schrieb:


>



 supergeiles Teil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimper (19. April 2007)

@mc-prophet

Bikes mit Charakter.  Schönes Foto.


----------



## B.Z. (20. April 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> @Bernd
> 
> Sachlich und stichhaltig begründet. Gegen deine Entscheidung ist wohl nichts einzuwenden. Vielleicht lesen das die entscheidenen Personen und lernen daraus. Kunden läßt man nicht warten.



Wenigstens zeigt der Händler Größe und hält die Tür für die Zukunft offen.  

Heute hat er mir folgende E-Mail geschickt:



> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> habe volles Verständnis. Es ist wirklich ärgerlich. (für uns natürlich auch)
> Von cannondale kennen wir Lieferengpässe seit 10 Jahren eigentlich gar nicht.
> ...



 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Priester (21. April 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @priester:
> die sache ist etwas kompliziert...
> ich habe im november 2006 das rad in grösse xl bestellt (bei händler "a"). aufgrund von diversen lieferterminverschiebungen habe ich mich anderweitig umgesehen und bei händler "b" ein solches rad in grösse large aus vorrat gekauft. leider habe ich das rad bei händler "a" schon im november 2006 anbezahlt und dieser kann anscheinend nicht mehr stornieren...
> habe händler "a" vorgeschlagen, dass er sofern er die möglichkeit dazu hat das rad anderweitig zu verkaufen - dies bitte tun soll. andernfalls nehme ich das rad ab. habe allerdings die grösse von xl auf large umbestellt - dies war anscheinend möglich?!
> ...



Hallo Schwabe,

mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob Du Dein noch nicht in Besitz befindliches Taurine inzwischen hast erfolgreich losschlagen können. Über ebay (http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260106435901&rd=1&rd=1) hat's ja wohl nicht geklappt, oder?

Grüsse.


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2007)

mc-prophet schrieb:


> supergeiles Teil!!!!!!!!!!



Wie lang wurde das Ding geputzt bis es so sauber war???? Hätte dafür nie die Geduld,aber es zeigt wieder Alu ist einfach schick (besser als das Kohle Plaste Zeug )


----------



## Quintin (23. April 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier , aber ich habe das Thema hier gelesen, und wollte mal fragen ob hier noch jemand is der alles an seinem Bike selber macht.
Um Erfahrungen auszutauschen und so, mann lernt ja nie aus oder wie das heißt. 

Ich habe mir ein Cannondale M700 umgebaut, und bin auf der suche nach einer Cannondale Headshok *SUPER FETTY*, sollte nur sehr günstig sein, mit kohle siehts im Moment sehr sehr schlecht aus. 
Die farbe is egal, kann ich ja lackieren.
Hab das ganze Bike umlackiert.

Wenn es euch interessiert, dann mache ich ein paar Fotos, und zeige euch mal den Hobel.

  Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten, bis dann.


----------



## traveller23 (23. April 2007)

eine Super F*A*tty findest du immer wiedermal bei Ebay.

Schau mal da: http://cgi.ebay.at/Cannondale-Fatty-ultra-Gabel-no-cube-rocky_W0QQitemZ170102770437QQihZ007QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Das ist allerdings die 70mm Variante. Dafür sollte sie relativ günstig zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2007)

Quintin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Cannondale M700 umgebaut, und bin auf der suche nach einer Cannondale Headshok *SUPER FETTY*,


wenn Du wirklich ein *M*700 hast, dann hast Du ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr oder sagar 1"  Dann brauchst Du garnicht nach eine Fatty zu schauen, da die 1,5" Steuerrohre braucht und garnicht reinpasst. 

Wenn's ein 1 1/8" ist kannst Du dafür jede andere Gabel nehmen.


----------



## Quintin (24. April 2007)

Cool, danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Ich kenne mich mit den Maßen bei Cannondale nicht sehr gut aus, habe das ding noch nicht lange.
Alles was ich weiß, hatt mir ein Bekannter gesagt, und auf dem Ding war ja nichts mehn zu erkennen, darum habe ich es ja neu lackiert.

Aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja mehr sagen, wenn ich euch ein Foto zeige, aber denkt euch nix wegen der Lackierung, ich bin kein profi in solchen Dingen.
Aber vieleich könnt ihr mir ja eure Meinung dazu sagen.





_Vielen vielen dank nochmal​_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (24. April 2007)

zwischen *ding ding*
suche nen  CD hardtail mit gabel


----------



## dkc-live (24. April 2007)

mein caffeine f2 mit lefty und x9 schaltgruppe ist bestellt!


----------



## jake (24. April 2007)

@ quintin: da geht keine fatty rein. würde behaupten 1 1/8 steuersatz. würde auf a-head umrüsten, dann ist die auswahl an gabel deutlich grösser
@ dkc-live: glückwunsch zur bestellung, wo bekommst du es den her, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## dkc-live (24. April 2007)

http://www.bub-usbikes.de/
die geben mir trotz des massiven umbaus mit teilen im wert von 400 !!! noch  rabatt!!! und versenden es kostenlos mit ups. vorher wird sogar ne testfahrt gemacht ob alles i.o. ist.! der beste preis den ich bekommen hab!


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.bub-usbikes.de/
> die geben mir trotz des massiven umbaus mit teilen im wert von 400 !!! noch  rabatt!!! und versenden es kostenlos mit ups. vorher wird sogar ne testfahrt gemacht ob alles i.o. ist.! der beste preis den ich bekommen hab!



Schüff bei den Jungs hab ich mein erstes C´Dale gekauft; dachte die gäbe es gar nicht mehr, aber sind wohl nur umgezogen. Die waren damals schon für größere Umbaumaßnahmen zu haben ohne Aufpreis(oder nur geringen)- Custom Made ab Werk sozusagen


----------



## dkc-live (25. April 2007)

jo sind super nett. habne mir aber leider von meinem gelben sattel abgeraten ^^


----------



## chrikoh (25. April 2007)

Da es sich um ein Cannondale handelt,frage ich einmal hier:
Bei meinem Taurin rutscht die Satteltütze (USE Alien -Alu)
Was kann man da machen


----------



## dkc-live (25. April 2007)

spannkraft erhöhen. oder montagepaste statt fett verwenden


----------



## alois (26. April 2007)

alois schrieb:


> alois schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....ungefähr 10 Tage und 50 posts immer noch keine Antwort von Cannondale, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn doch.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (26. April 2007)

Moin Alois,
wie alt ist dein SV 700? 6 Jahre? Immerhin kann CD noch eine Schwinge liefern. Ob du diesbezüglich bei einem anderen Hersteller besser bedient wirst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Pimper (26. April 2007)

> Ob du diesbezüglich bei einem anderen Hersteller besser bedient wirst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Eben.

Ich würde das Produkt eines Herstellers oder den hersteller selbst nicht unbedingt nach dessen Kulanzverhalten beurteilen. Die ist einfach extrem menschenabhängig. Daher gibt es immerwieder Berichte, in denen ein und derselbe Hersteller mal gelobt und mal verflucht wird (mal erwischt du einen netten Händler/Sachbearbeiter bei Cd mit guter Laune, mal eben nicht).


----------



## B.Z. (26. April 2007)

Zumindest kann Scott im Gegensatz zu CD neue bikes liefern und hält auch seine Lieferzusagen ein.

Letzten Dienstag meine Taurin-Bestellung nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit storniert und ein Scott Scale 10 bestellt. Das bike ist Gestern beim Händler eingetroffen, wird Heute montiert und ich kann es heute Nachmittag abholen!   

LG

Bernd


----------



## marewo (26. April 2007)

Moin,
auch hier wieder die Verallgemeinerung, dass CD nicht liefern kann. 
Hab mein Carbon Rush Rahmen Mitte Dez.06 bestellt und Mitte Feb. 07 war es da.Ich könnte jetzt sagen, dass CD sehrwohl liefern kann. Es gibt also durchaus unterschiede bei der Lieferung von Modellen, dass ein kommt früher, das andere später, aber es ist nicht generell so, dass CD insgesamt nicht liefern kann.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## meccaenz (26. April 2007)

stimmt bei meinem händler in berlin steht fast jedes modell taurin/caffeine
zumindest waren einmal vorhanden  zur lieferfähigkeit kann ich nur sagen da geht immer etwas, aber eben nicht jeder händler wird gleich bedient von c-dale, aber das ist ja bei allen herstellern ähnlich-machst du großen umsatz-bekommst du schneller ware  
muss aber sagen das so ein rush in carbon echt ein bringer ist(durfte ein we damit fahren)


----------



## B.Z. (26. April 2007)

Eine Verallgemeinerung ist eine allgemeingültige Behauptung / Feststellung, die im Plural ausgesprochen wird.

Meine Aussage ist meine PERSÖNLICHE Erfahrung, das ich mehrfach vertröstet wurde. Das hat nichts mit einer Verallgemeinerung zu tun!

Dazu kommt, dass ich erwarte, das ein Lieferant mit seinen Kunden offen und offensiv umgeht, wenn Lieferprobleme entstehen.

Das war in meinem Fall eindeutig nicht der Fall. Bei jeder Nachfrage hies es sinngemäß: "ach ja, wir wissen auch nichts und müssen mal nachfragen"

Bei jedem Lieferanten kann es zu Lieferproblemen kommen, aber dann erwarte ich, das der Lieferant von sich aus den Kunden darüber informiert und wenigstens dann realistische Termine nennt. 

Das war hier eindeutig nicht der Fall. Statt dessen wurden drei Mal weitere Termine genannt, die dann wieder nicht eingehalten wurden.

Das hat etwas mit Unternehmenskultur zu tun.

Ich gehe mit meinen Kunden jedenfalls so nicht um.

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meccaenz (26. April 2007)

ja da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu gegen eigen erfahrungswerte kann man schwer argumentieren. eines ist aber auch ganz klar bei händler xy in irgendeinem städtchen geht halt weniger als wenn du ein einzugsgebiet von fast 3 mio menschen hast-obwohl hier keine berge sind
das sollte man einfach auch berücksichtigen-klar ist händler vor ort besser aber was spricht gegen einen trip in die hauptstadt oder wo auch immer evtl. mein modell steht und es mitzunehmen ?

ich habe das bei meinem scalpl damals so gemacht da sobe-team-lackierung echt schwer zu bekommen war(gebe es nicht mehr her  ) und ich haben wollte das gerät


----------



## B.Z. (26. April 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> bei händler xy in irgendeinem städtchen geht halt weniger als wenn du ein einzugsgebiet von fast 3 mio menschen hast-


Stuttgart ist zwar nicht gerade mit Berlin zu vergleichen, aber soo ganz Kuhdorf ist es dann auch wieder nicht...  

Grüße aus dem sonnigen BaWü in die Hauptstadt. 

Bernd


----------



## meccaenz (26. April 2007)

wollte auch keinen ortspatriotismus fordern, aber stuggi is a nice town 
meinte nur das es immer so sein wird das händler besser/schneller beliefert werden als andere-klassische abc kundensortierung und wenn eben der hausdealer in b oder c eingestuft ist geht halt weniger in sachen"sonderfürze" der kunden(wobei eine lieferzeit von 4 monaten einfach am markt vorbei geplant ist,( zielgruppenanalyse erfolgreich in den sand gesetzt) das kann man anders lösen.  wobei es immer so ist wenn neue modelle eingeführt werden ist es anfangs klar das alle das neue teil haben wollen und in der nächsten saison ebbt die nachfrage auf das prognostizierte niveau ab


----------



## SmithWesson (26. April 2007)

sehe grade das FRM auch lefty laufradsätze anbietet unter news kann man lesen das sie wegen der massigen anfrage mehr bauen wollen 


http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/index.php?language=de


----------



## grege (26. April 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> stimmt bei meinem händler in berlin steht fast jedes modell taurin/caffeine



Welcher Händler issn das (Antwort gerne auch per PN)? Suche gerade ein Taurine und wohne in Berlin - gibt zwar ein paar Modelle bei verschiedenen Händlern, aber so die richtig große Modellauswahl habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## alois (26. April 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin Alois,
> wie alt ist dein SV 700? 6 Jahre? Immerhin kann CD noch eine Schwinge liefern. Ob du diesbezüglich bei einem anderen Hersteller besser bedient wirst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Gruß
> Marewo



Naja, geliefert haben sie anstelle der Bananenschwinge in battleship grey eine Kastenschwing in matt schwarz, die dann maßlich nicht paßt. Beim 2. Versuch war es dann ne Kasstenschwinge in schwarz gläzend mit weißen Decals. Von "liefern" kann da wohl keine Rede sein. Aber am besch.... find ich die Arroganz, mit der man mich abspeisen wollte: "wie, hat man Ihnen das nicht gesagt..." dass ich ne andere Schwinge bekomm, die farblich auch nicht paßt. Ich lass ja mit mir reden, kein Thema, aber abservieren lass ich mich nicht. Zudem gibt CD vollmundig eine "lebenslange Garantie". Ich jedenfalls fahr mein CD noch in 45Jahren, wenn ich denn so alt werd und ich werde es auch weiterhin reklamieren, wenn es kaputt geht.... ;-)

PS: das Taurine sieht geil aus, die Garantie ist ebenfalls lebenslang, da kann man nix falsch machen, man sollte nur noch eine Alternative in der Hinterhand haben.

PPS: ... andere Herstellen können nicht...., das kann ich bei Scott bestätigen. Mein nach einem Jahr defektes Scale 30 wurde innerhalb von 5 Arbeitstagen (1. Anruf beim Händler bis Rad im Kofferraum) in ein Scale 10 verwandelt.


Keep on biking


Alois


----------



## jake (26. April 2007)

will cd nicht in den schutz nehmen, aber bin der meinung das dein händler da was vermurkst hat. bananenschwingen werden schon ewig nicht mehr geliefert. warum? weil die ständig kaputt gegangen sind. die sache mit der farbe ist natürlich ein cd problem, hatten halt viel zu tun. ein bekannter wollte sein rad umlackieren lassen, das geht sonst recht schnell, bei anfrage im oktober hiess es zur zeit nicht möglich. wartezeit ca. 4 monate. die haben genug zu tun gehabt ein "paar" neurahmen zu lackieren.
und ich glaube lebenslang bedeutet 25 jahre. steht glaub ich irgendwo im bedienungshandbuch


----------



## hurtig (28. April 2007)

hallo, son bissel off topic von mir. aber ich muss es wissen und kann es nciht finden -_-. cannondale geizt mit angaben über das gewicht der bikes. wahrscheinlich weil sie im gegensatz zur konkurrenz zu schwer sind?
wer kann mir sagen, was die aktuellen bikes 2007 in der standardversion wiegen oder wo ich die angaben finde: Taurine SL Team Replica, Taurine 1 SL, Scalpel Team Replica, Scalpel 1 ?

für entsprechende infos wäre ich dankbar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2007)

hurtig schrieb:


> hallo, son bissel off topic von mir. aber ich muss es wissen und kann es nciht finden -_-. cannondale geizt mit angaben über das gewicht der bikes. wahrscheinlich weil sie im gegensatz zur konkurrenz zu schwer sind?
> wer kann mir sagen, was die aktuellen bikes 2007 in der standardversion wiegen oder wo ich die angaben finde: Taurine SL Team Replica, Taurine 1 SL, Scalpel Team Replica, Scalpel 1 ?
> 
> für entsprechende infos wäre ich dankbar!!!!!!!!!



Hm ne gute idee, aber last es uns ein wenig ausweiten und auf alle Modelle beziehen und quasi eine Erhebung starten(eine Antwort mit einer Frageerweiterung herrlich );
Meine Bikes:
C´Dale Optimo´06- 9,7kg (von daher müsste ein aktuelles Taurin ca.200gr leichter sein)
C`Dale Gracia`06- 19,8kg
C`dale F1000`97- 10,1kg (stand 2005, konnte nicht gewogen werden, da mir das Fully die Waage zerstört hat )

Zu den neuen Plaste- Bikes von C`dale hab ich mal gelesen, dass die schwerer sind als die Werksangaben (taurin Rahmen im Schnitt 1455gr anstatt 1200gr)- werden ja auch bei den Asiaten gebaut...


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. April 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> sehe grade das FRM auch lefty laufradsätze anbietet unter news kann man lesen das sie wegen der massigen anfrage mehr bauen wollen
> 
> 
> http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/index.php?language=de



Die Vorderradachse ist "bescheiden".
Sowas würd ich mir nicht kaufen. 
Wenn Du das Vorderrad einmal ausbaust und dann wieder einbaust, wirst Du 
nur Probleme bekommen.
Man muss dabei mit Scheiben arbeiten usw.
Absolutes NoGo bei dem Preis und die Nerven die das kostet ...

Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat sogar seine LRS wieder zurück gehen lassen.

Also vor dem Kauf mal genau hinschauen oder besser TESTEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (30. April 2007)

mein F400 in S bringt es mit allem Schnick-Schnack, den ich fÃ¼r nÃ¶tig halte, auf 13,...
no comment. 
(suche Ã¼brigens einen CD-Vorbau 
LÃ¤nge: 10-13 cm 
Steigung: 20Â°-35Â° 
Lenkerklemmung: 25,4 mm 
20â¬ max.+VSK
Angebote per PM!)


----------



## Pimper (30. April 2007)

> F400



Vorsicht bei den "niederen" Modellen. Da wurde maßlos Billigkram drangeschraubt. Habe gerade heute erst wieder bei einem F500 das große Kettenblatt runtergeschmissen und ein neues drangemacht, weil es noch ein *STAHL*kettenblatt war.

Da kannst mit ein paar simplen Kurbelschrauben, einem ordinären Kettenblatt und 5 Minuten Arbeit locker 150 g runterkriegen. Will garnicht wissen was da für Innenlager drin sind...

Aber wie schon tausend mal geschrieben wurde... Cannondale kauft man nicht wegen der Komponenten..


----------



## jake (30. April 2007)

will ja jetzt nicht klug********n, aber MOLLY hatte geschrieben, mit allem schnick-schnack den sie für nötig hält. da werden ihr die 150 g am allerwertesten vorbeigehen


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei den "niederen" Modellen. Da wurde maßlos Billigkram drangeschraubt.



lol cih sag mal nix zu dem scheiß der an meinem f2 für 2100 mücken verbaut ist  . aber der händler is so nett und tauscht mir den scheiß ohne aufpreis aus (deore parts -.-)


----------



## jahoooh (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo weiß irgendwer wie schwer der Rush Carbon Si 110mm mit und ohne Dämpfer ist.

Das selbe würde mich fürs Scalpel Si 67mm interessieren. Im Internet find ichs einfach nicht

danke jahoooh


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. Mai 2007)

Moin,
mein TAURINE in Gr. M mit Steuerlager und eingebauter kompletter SI-Kurbel und Kettenblätter wiegt genau 2006g

Wer weiß denn was die Kurbel und die Steurlager einzeln wiegen..???


----------



## Pimper (1. Mai 2007)

> will ja jetzt nicht klug********n, aber MOLLY hatte geschrieben, mit allem schnick-schnack den sie für nötig hält. da werden ihr die 100 g am allerwertesten vorbeigehen



Den kann sie ja auch dranlassen. Durch ihre Bemerkung "no comment" hatte ich herausgelesen, dass es ruhig etwas weniger sein könnte. Aber wer braucht schon Stahlkettenblätter ? Wenn ich 100 Gramm durch den Austausch *nur eines einzigen Teils* (das nebenbei sowieso zu Hause in der Kiste liegt) einsparen kann, dann ist das meines Erachtens viel.

Oder kurz: Bei den Teilen, die an den F300, F400 und F500 verbaut waren, liegen die nächsten 150 Gramm Einsparung nicht weit und es läßt sich mit sehr wenig Geld und sehr wenig Zeit ruck zuck 300 - 400 Gramm (oder gar ein halbes Kilo) runter kriegen. Und das ist so viel, dass es bei der nächsten Ausfahrt spürbar ist.

Wie auch immer. Ich finde die Strategie von Cannondale ganz ok. Denn so macht es genauso viel Sinn ein F400 im Wert von 999 EUR zu pimpen (das man runtergesetzt vielleicht sogar für 699 EUR erstanden hat) wie ein F1000SL für 2500 EUR. Beide haben praktisch die gleiche Gabel und eine solide Basis (Rahmen).


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2007)

wartet hier eigendlich noch wer auf ein caffeine?
oder bin ich der einzige der dem Carbon Hype entgegensteuert und Berserker Grün will.
Oder hat es vllt schon jemand?


----------



## fuzzball (1. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wartet hier eigendlich noch wer auf ein caffeine?
> oder bin ich der einzige der dem Carbon Hype entgegensteuert und Berserker Grün will.
> Oder hat es vllt schon jemand?



´kann mich nur wiederholen, verstehe auch nicht was alle mit den Plaste Bomber wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (1. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wartet hier eigendlich noch wer auf ein caffeine?
> oder bin ich der einzige der dem Carbon Hype entgegensteuert und Berserker Grün will.
> Oder hat es vllt schon jemand?



ja, hatt eich schonmal gepostet. siehe hier


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2007)

*sabber* ich werde grade rollig. geiles bike. ich hab meins mit sram x9 antrieb ausstatten lassen. wie bist du mit der gabel zufrieden? speziel im hardtail?
sind die lx bremsen gut oder eher mittelmaß?


----------



## studentx600 (1. Mai 2007)

gabel ist top! bei den bremsen hab ich nur den vergleich zur louise - die ist etwas bissiger bei gleicher scheibengröße. bin insgesamt recht zufrieden mit dem rad.


----------



## fuzzball (2. Mai 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> gabel ist top! bei den bremsen hab ich nur den vergleich zur louise - die ist etwas bissiger bei gleicher scheibengröße. bin insgesamt recht zufrieden mit dem rad.



Wieviel wiegt es? Sieht klasse aus, aber warum eine Rohloff? Kann man bei der Rohloff vorne eigentlich auch zwei oder drei K-Blätter fahren? Ist das das Grün?

PS. Und endlich ein Bike dem man ansieht das es nicht nur zum Eiscafe gefahren wird


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt es? Sieht klasse aus, aber warum eine Rohloff? Kann man bei der Rohloff vorne eigentlich auch zwei oder drei K-Blätter fahren? Ist das das Grün?
> 
> PS. Und endlich ein Bike dem man ansieht das es nicht nur zum Eiscafe gefahren wird



man kann 3 kettenblätter fahrn ... hat aber keinen sinn ^^. an der seite ist das gelb und oben und so grün


----------



## uphillking (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, deshalb hier eventuell nochmals die Frage:

wo bekomme ich diesen speziellen Kettenstrebenschutz für die Rush/Prophet-Kettenstrebe her ?
Jemand eine Bezugsadresse? Auf der CD-Homepage ist nix zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucaffeman (3. Mai 2007)

bzgl. Kettenstrebenschutz: für dich bietet sich www.bunnyhopshop.de an.

ist in Bruchsal .... also nicht weit von Heidelberg !

Frag nach dem Ralf und sag nen Gruss vom Florian 

Servus


----------



## lucaffeman (3. Mai 2007)

auch wenn`s hier nicht reingehört aber irgendwie wieder doch ist ja schliesslich der C`dale Fred.

Verkaufe mein Rush läuft noch bis morgen bei ibäää

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=250108130979&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## studentx600 (3. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt es? Sieht klasse aus, aber warum eine Rohloff? Kann man bei der Rohloff vorne eigentlich auch zwei oder drei K-Blätter fahren? Ist das das Grün?
> 
> PS. Und endlich ein Bike dem man ansieht das es nicht nur zum Eiscafe gefahren wird



gewicht: keine ahnung, finde ich persönlich nicht so wichtig 
farbe: grundton grün, seitlich mit gelb überlackiert
rohloff: mit einem 42er blatt hat man eine ähnliche bandbreite wie mit einer kettenschaltung (zähnezahl begrenzt wegen eingangsdrehmoment)


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

gewicht sollte nach meiner tabelle bei 12.3 kg liegen.
das war der grund (außer dem preis) warum ich mich gegen rohloff und alfine entschieden hab. und zu x9 in verbindung mit xt kasette gegriffebn hab!
da komme ich nähmlich auf 10.6 kg!
aber das rohloffbike ist sicherlich toll.
werde mir auch noch eins aufbauen. (aber kein cannondale)


----------



## gipfelbiker (3. Mai 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, deshalb hier eventuell nochmals die Frage:
> 
> ...



von lizard skins gibt es einen solchen kettenstrebenschutz
beispielsweise hier http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...78fba38e89e&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=15


----------



## SmithWesson (4. Mai 2007)

der kettenstrebenschutz hat die teile nummer :

7a510/blk  und heisst Chainlapper mit der nummer kannste zum cannondale händler gehen 



gruss Thomas


----------



## uphillking (4. Mai 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> der kettenstrebenschutz hat die teile nummer :
> 
> 7a510/blk  und heisst Chainlapper mit der nummer kannste zum cannondale händler gehen
> 
> ...




Super. Danke !


----------



## fuzzball (4. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> gewicht sollte nach meiner tabelle bei 12.3 kg liegen.
> das war der grund (außer dem preis) warum ich mich gegen rohloff und alfine entschieden hab. und zu x9 in verbindung mit xt kasette gegriffebn hab!
> da komme ich nähmlich auf 10.6 kg!
> aber das rohloffbike ist sicherlich toll.
> werde mir auch noch eins aufbauen. (aber kein cannondale)



tja mit einer anständigen Gabel wären es weniger  

@studentx600: wäre nur interressant zu wissen; hab mir gestern einen Furio Rahmen aus 06 gekauft, den ich ebenfalls mit einer Rohloff ausstatten will; als Tourenbike; da wäre es interressant gewesen zu wissen wo ich am Ende ungefähr lande.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> tja mit einer anständigen Gabel wären es weniger



dazu sage ich jetzt nix


----------



## hurtig (4. Mai 2007)

hallo, son bissel off topic von mir. aber ich muss es wissen und kann es nciht finden -_-. cannondale geizt mit angaben über das gewicht der bikes. wahrscheinlich weil sie im gegensatz zur konkurrenz zu schwer sind?
wer kann mir sagen, was die aktuellen bikes 2007 in der standardversion wiegen oder wo ich die angaben finde: Taurine SL Team Replica, Taurine 1 SL, Scalpel Team Replica, Scalpel 1 ?

für entsprechende infos wäre ich dankbar!!!!!!!!!

---> weiss dat hier echt keiner von euch spezies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2007)

in der bike 06/2007 ist eins getestet ich glaube das taurine 1.
liegen auf jedenfall alle unter 10 kg


----------



## hurtig (4. Mai 2007)

du hast die 6/07 schon? kommt erst am 8.5. raus  für die abo leute wohl 7.5.! 
aber die daten muss es wohl doch irgendwo geben....oder nciht? kennt jemand amerikanische cannondale seiten??


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2007)

im bikeshop war sie schon. die abo leute haben sie seit gestern. frag mal im leichtbauforum im taurine thread!
kannst mal bei ein paar händlern anrufen. www.radsport-biking.de
www.bub-usbikes.de


----------



## studentx600 (4. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> tja mit einer anständigen Gabel wären es weniger
> 
> @studentx600: wäre nur interressant zu wissen; hab mir gestern einen Furio Rahmen aus 06 gekauft, den ich ebenfalls mit einer Rohloff ausstatten will; als Tourenbike; da wäre es interressant gewesen zu wissen wo ich am Ende ungefähr lande.



schell/grobwiegung auf dem hinterrad auf der personenwaage ergab 13,4 kg (mit schlamm und betriebsflüssigkeiten  )

bin ich jetzt ein schlechter mountainbiker   

p.s. bei meinem momentanen körperlichen verfassungsstand sind +- 2kg am rad relativ egal...fahre ich halt ein paar minuten länger!


----------



## dkc-live (5. Mai 2007)

hui so schwer? mein badboy hat 12 kg gewogen!
ist deine personenwaage digital?
naja vllt hast du einfach zuviel schlamm dran.
naja 13 kg is noch in ordnung aber doch auch reltiv schwer 
hauptsache es macht spaß zu fahren!


----------



## fuzzball (5. Mai 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> schell/grobwiegung auf dem hinterrad auf der personenwaage ergab 13,4 kg (mit schlamm und betriebsflüssigkeiten  )
> 
> bin ich jetzt ein schlechter mountainbiker
> 
> p.s. bei meinem momentanen körperlichen verfassungsstand sind +- 2kg am rad relativ egal...fahre ich halt ein paar minuten länger!



stimmt Spaß muss es machen


----------



## sTeppn (7. Mai 2007)

cannondale gemini custom team replica


GABEL: Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus+ TPC 170mm
STEUERSATZ: FSA Orbit Xtreme PRO 1.5
DÄMPFER: FOX Vanilla R
BREMSEN: Magura Louise Carbon mit VENTIDiscs 203mmVR und 180mmHR
KURBEL: Shimano Hone mit 38'er KB
KETTENFÜHRUNG: e13 LG1
LAUFRÄDER: VR(Formula Nabe mit Singletrack) HR(Hope Bulb mit Titanfreilauf 135mmx12mm und Mavic EX729)
VORBAU: Truvativ Holzfeller
LENKER: FSA Freeride 330
REIFEN: Schwalbe Big Betty ORC
PEDALE: Cannondale Grind
KASETTE: SRAM PC970
KETTE: SRAM PC971
SCHALTWERK: SRAMx9


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Mai 2007)

sTeppn schrieb:


> cannondale gemini custom team replica
> 
> 
> GABEL: Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus+ TPC 170mm
> ...









[/url][/IMG]
Muss sich ja nicht verstecken.


----------



## GlanDas (7. Mai 2007)

Kleine zwischen Frage/Umfrage:
Wie viel Federweg haben eure Fattys?

Hab gestern mal gemessen an meiner Ultr DLR und bin auf gut 65mm Federweg bei kräftigem eindrücken gekommen.
Was mich aber am meinsten überrascht ist das theoretisch nur ca 72mm Federweg möglich sind anstatt den versprochenen 82mm ?!
Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Achja, ich liebe meine fatty, auch wenn sie nur 62mm Federweg hat.
Dafür ist sie auch sehr progressiv und sehr effezient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alois (7. Mai 2007)

alois schrieb:


> Naja, geliefert haben sie anstelle der Bananenschwinge in battleship grey eine Kastenschwing in matt schwarz, die dann maßlich nicht paßt. Beim 2. Versuch war es dann ne Kasstenschwinge in schwarz gläzend mit weißen Decals. Von "liefern" kann da wohl keine Rede sein. Aber am besch.... find ich die Arroganz, mit der man mich abspeisen wollte: "wie, hat man Ihnen das nicht gesagt..." dass ich ne andere Schwinge bekomm, die farblich auch nicht paßt. Ich lass ja mit mir reden, kein Thema, aber abservieren lass ich mich nicht. Zudem gibt CD vollmundig eine "lebenslange Garantie". Ich jedenfalls fahr mein CD noch in 45Jahren, wenn ich denn so alt werd und ich werde es auch weiterhin reklamieren, wenn es kaputt geht.... ;-)
> 
> PS: das Taurine sieht geil aus, die Garantie ist ebenfalls lebenslang, da kann man nix falsch machen, man sollte nur noch eine Alternative in der Hinterhand haben.
> 
> ...



Tach mal wieder

also heute rief dann mein Dealer an und hat mir verkündet, dass mein Bike nach einigen Diskussionen mit Cd zurück ist.

Ergebnis: ich hätte keinen Anspruch auf ne Schwinge in der passenden Farbe und das gleich Model wird eh nicht wegen der Bruchgefahr mehr gebaut. Letzteres kann ich ja gut akzeptieren, aber das mit der Farbe ist Shit. Da muss dann wohl die Baumarktsprühdose herhalten....naja, aus Prinzip fahr ich das Bike weiter, vorzugsweise im Schlamm und im Winter, da sieht man das mit der Farbe nicht. 

Definitiv war das aber mein letztes Bike von Cd und ich wünsche jedem hier keinen Garantieschaden.

Ach so, das mit dem miesen Händler kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da ich mit denen selbst Kontakt per Mail hatte.

Egal, dar Bart ist ab.

Gruss Alois


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Kleine zwischen Frage/Umfrage:
> Wie viel Federweg haben eure Fattys?


Genug.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2007)

meine hatte keine 80 mm (ca 72 mm).
deshalb lefty 110 mm  

achso lass doch einfach die luft aus deiner fatty... die haben ne sehr hohe endprogression.


----------



## fuzzball (8. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Kleine zwischen Frage/Umfrage:
> Wie viel Federweg haben eure Fattys?
> 
> Hab gestern mal gemessen an meiner Ultr DLR und bin auf gut 65mm Federweg bei kräftigem eindrücken gekommen.
> ...



Müßte eigentlich bei 80mm liegen, kann es leider nicht nachmessen meine ist auf dem weg zu 88 (mind. eine Woche) - hab gerade mit denen gesprochen, es sind 80+, aber nur in der Theorie, da Progression, Durchschlagschutz.....etc...., bin gleich mit meinem alten Bike unterwegs-mit der Fatty 50mm- reicht völlig; wenn federweg dann richtig, also 18cm+


----------



## fuzzball (8. Mai 2007)

Hi weiss einer dir Adresse für die Rahmen Lackierung etc. von C´Dale? Hab danach gesucht kanns aber nicht finden


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Mai 2007)

Ich war bei den Rennen in Houffalize/B (Weltcup) und in Heubach (BL). Bei beiden Veranstaltungen war beim Team Cannondale Vredestein ein Scalpel ausgestellt, dessen Rahmen offenbar aus einem Mix aus Aluminium und Carbon besteht. Also ähnlich dem SystemSix, welches CD bei seinen Strassenmodellen verwendet. Ausserdem war der Knick im Oberrohr bei diesem Modell nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei den Aluminium-Rahmen. Könnte sich da evtl. etwas für 2008 anbahnen? In Houffalize war das Teil zwar mit der Startnummer 11 versehen, Fredrik Kessiakoff fuhr im Rennen allerdings noch den konventionellen Rahmen. Am Steuerrohr war oberhalb des Cannondale-Emblems darüber hinaus noch eine Art Wappen angebracht, auf dem ich einen Wikingerhelm meinte erkennen zu können. Weitere Abweichung zur Serie: das Werksteam fährt nicht mit Fox-, sondern mit DT-Swiss Dämpfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (9. Mai 2007)

EDIT:
Sry überflüssiger Post


----------



## dkc-live (9. Mai 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich war bei den Rennen in Houffalize/B (Weltcup) und in Heubach (BL). Bei beiden Veranstaltungen war beim Team Cannondale Vredestein ein Scalpel ausgestellt, dessen Rahmen offenbar aus einem Mix aus Aluminium und Carbon besteht. Also ähnlich dem SystemSix, welches CD bei seinen Strassenmodellen verwendet. Ausserdem war der Knick im Oberrohr bei diesem Modell nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei den Aluminium-Rahmen. Könnte sich da evtl. etwas für 2008 anbahnen? In Houffalize war das Teil zwar mit der Startnummer 11 versehen, Fredrik Kessiakoff fuhr im Rennen allerdings noch den konventionellen Rahmen. Am Steuerrohr war oberhalb des Cannondale-Emblems darüber hinaus noch eine Art Wappen angebracht, auf dem ich einen Wikingerhelm meinte erkennen zu können. Weitere Abweichung zur Serie: das Werksteam fährt nicht mit Fox-, sondern mit DT-Swiss Dämpfern.



ja es gehen gerüchte über ein carbon scalpel um.
[ironiemode] Schön wieder mal ein Taiwanplastebomber [/ironiemode]
Das Werksteam weiß halt was gut ist! Fox suckz!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. Mai 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich war bei den Rennen in Houffalize/B (Weltcup) und in Heubach (BL). Bei beiden Veranstaltungen war beim Team Cannondale Vredestein ein Scalpel ausgestellt, dessen Rahmen offenbar aus einem Mix aus Aluminium und Carbon besteht. Also ähnlich dem SystemSix, welches CD bei seinen Strassenmodellen verwendet. Ausserdem war der Knick im Oberrohr bei diesem Modell nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei den Aluminium-Rahmen. Könnte sich da evtl. etwas für 2008 anbahnen? In Houffalize war das Teil zwar mit der Startnummer 11 versehen, Fredrik Kessiakoff fuhr im Rennen allerdings noch den konventionellen Rahmen. Am Steuerrohr war oberhalb des Cannondale-Emblems darüber hinaus noch eine Art Wappen angebracht, auf dem ich einen Wikingerhelm meinte erkennen zu können. Weitere Abweichung zur Serie: das Werksteam fährt nicht mit Fox-, sondern mit DT-Swiss Dämpfern.



Na, und wo sind denn die Detailfotos vom SystemSix/Six13 Scalpel..???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Mai 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na, und wo sind denn die Detailfotos vom SystemSix/Six13 Scalpel..???



Ich habe das ein oder andere Foto in Houffalize gemacht. Allerdings mit einer Kamera mit zu geringer Auflösung. Daher fürchte ich, dass man dort nicht viel drauf erkennen kann. Schick´mir mal ´ne PM mit Deiner e-Mail Adresse, dann lasse ich dir die Bilder zukommen.


----------



## redbyte (9. Mai 2007)

Nix PM, hier posten! 

Auch wenn's nur die Handycam war.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2007)

Scalpel Carbon Six13 ist schon ein alter Hut, damit fährt Tinker schon die ganze Zeit in den Staaten mit rum. 

Ob's in der Form je kommen wird weis ich nicht


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Scalpel Carbon Six13 ist schon ein alter Hut, damit fährt Tinker schon die ganze Zeit in den Staaten mit rum.
> 
> Ob's in der Form je kommen wird weis ich nicht



der Sattel und die Stütze sehen ja " Sauleicht " aus....passen SUPER zum Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Mai 2007)

sollen die sich vorm rennen den arsch wundt scheuern?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sollen die sich vorm rennen den arsch wundt scheuern?



nicht davor, sondern während dessen..! 

je härte desto angenehmer...aber um das zu spüren muß man das ERFAHREN


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. Mai 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na, und wo sind denn die Detailfotos vom SystemSix/Six13 Scalpel..???



Hier sind die Fotos ja...viel spass beim anschauen...! 



















also ich vermisse den SI-Vorbau und leichte Felgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Mai 2007)

Bild 1 und 2 sind die Bikes von Kessiakoff und Paulissen nach der Siegerehrung. Dies sind die "konventionellen" Bikes.

Darunter die beiden Bilder zeigen das Carbon-Scalpel, mit dem allerdings nicht gefahren worden ist.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Mai 2007)

Mein Rad Kommt Erst Ende Juni. Liefertermin 21.06!!!!
Schweine Die Haben Mir Mitte Mai Gesagt. Penner!!!!!!!!
Vorallendingen Da Schon Welche Geliefert Werden!!!!


----------



## fuzzball (10. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mein Rad Kommt Erst Ende Juni. Liefertermin 21.06!!!!
> Schweine Die Haben Mir Mitte Mai Gesagt. Penner!!!!!!!!
> Vorallendingen Da Schon Welche Geliefert Werden!!!!



Hihi, hab gestern von meinem Dealer ein F2 mitbekommen solange bis meine Fatty wieder kommt, fährt sich echt klasse


----------



## meccaenz (10. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Scalpel Carbon Six13 ist schon ein alter Hut, damit fährt Tinker schon die ganze Zeit in den Staaten mit rum.
> 
> Ob's in der Form je kommen wird weis ich nicht



na hoffentlich nicht, denn im rennradsektor hat cd von six13 auf system6 gewechselt-der technische vorteil galt beim six13 schon immer als zweifelhaft und systemsix besticht eher durch einen vorbau der so dick ist wie das steuerrohr 
bitte macht es nicht welchen sinn macht es das prinzip im rr bereich zu überarbeiten um im mtb bereich den"alten"hut zu verwenden-was soll da denn bitte ein vorteil sein? entweder ganz carbon oder eben alu alles andere ist nur in der herstellung teurer- was der kunde bezahlen darf


----------



## Priester (10. Mai 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> na hoffentlich nicht, denn im rennradsektor hat cd von six13 auf system6 gewechselt-der technische vorteil galt beim six13 schon immer als zweifelhaft
> bitte macht es nicht welchen sinn macht es das prinzip im rr bereich zu überarbeiten um im mtb bereich den"alten"hut zu verwenden-was soll da denn bitte ein vorteil sein? entweder ganz carbon oder eben alu alles andere ist nur in der herstellung teurer- was der kunde bezahlen darf



Inzwischen darf man wohl auch das system six-Konzept als "alten Hut" bezeichnen, einige der Liquigas-Leute fahren ja schon den Vollkarbon-Nachfolger: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30162 und http://www.probike.be/article.php3?id_article=376


----------



## meccaenz (10. Mai 2007)

nice pics  
da hat cd aber dann ein weiteres problem wie will man dann solch utopische preise bei plastik-bombern aus asien verlangen ? 
das das konzept gescheitert ist war schon vor jahren klar, nur cd musste sich schrittweise zurück ziehen, da ja sonst ein vertrauensverlust entstanden wäre-klar haben die jungs von cd den besten alu hinterbau (rr) gemacht aber das ist eben auch schon jahre her und denen fällt halt auch nichts anderes mehr ein als plastik aus asien in einer fabrik zusammen  backen zu lassen wie andere hersteller-fehlt dann der aufkleber "handmade in usa" und die garantie wird sich ändern


----------



## dkc-live (10. Mai 2007)

> Mit ist klar das diese Mail sowiso im Papierkorb landen wird!
> Es ist mir schleierhaft wie ein solch großes Unternehmen wie ihres nichteinmal die Lieferung von Fahrradteilen hinbekommt.
> Man sollte doch in diesem Hochpreisigen Segment, ein gewisses Maß an pünktlichkeit und Termintreue vorraussetzen!
> Mein im Juni bestelltes und für August angekündigtes Bad Boy kam im Dezember. Dieses wurde zu Glück dann geklaut, da es nur defekt war! Ich warte mittlerweile seit 4 MONATEN!!!! auf das Headsight welches ich auf GARANTIE umgetauscht habe! Wenn sie mir mitteilen wo es sich gerade befindet wäre ich ihnen sehr dankbar. Ebenfalls warte ich immernoch auf die Schrauben für das EBB, welche mir von ihnen zugesendet werden sollten (von ihrer E-Mail Adresse kam die Bestätigung). Da ich erst seit 3 Monaten warte habe ich noch Hoffnungen.
> ...



so hab meinem ärger mal wieder Luft gemacht


----------



## matthew (10. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen Ihr cannondale-Kenner!

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man cannondale Rahmen von cannondale neu lackieren lassen kann. Stimmt das? Wie läuft das ab? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Wie teuer ist der Spaß?
Ich habe nämlich noch ein schönes Delta V, welches ich wie das Killer V auf dem Foto haben möchte: aluminium poliert.



Solarsurfer schrieb:


>



Macht das cannondale auch?
Es wäre super wenn Ihr mir ein paar Infos geben könntet.

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## fuzzball (11. Mai 2007)

matthew schrieb:


> Hallöchen Ihr cannondale-Kenner!
> 
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man cannondale Rahmen von cannondale neu lackieren lassen kann. Stimmt das? Wie läuft das ab? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Wie teuer ist der Spaß?
> Ich habe nämlich noch ein schönes Delta V, welches ich wie das Killer V auf dem Foto haben möchte: aluminium poliert.
> ...



Hi ich weiss, dass C`Dale es anbietet, hab aber keine Seite gefunden; wollte mein Optimo auch einfach polieren lassen+ Klarlack, aber nur von C`Dale wegen des Garantie;sieht einfach am besten aus;
Hatte gestern auch bereits die Frage gestellt, aber bisher keine Antwort, werde nächste Woche beim Händler nachfragen, sag dann bescheid .
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocken-jan (11. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi ich weiss, dass C`Dale es anbietet, hab aber keine Seite gefunden; wollte mein Optimo auch einfach polieren lassen+ Klarlack, aber nur von C`Dale wegen des Garantie;sieht einfach am besten aus;
> Hatte gestern auch bereits die Frage gestellt, aber bisher keine Antwort, werde nächste Woche beim Händler nachfragen, sag dann bescheid .
> mfg



Find grad mal wieder den Link nich, hab mir aber mal die .pdf-Dateien abgespeichert. Die Anleitung is sehr international gehalten  Das wird vor allen den Franzosen stinken...


----------



## könni__ (11. Mai 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> nice pics
> da hat cd aber dann ein weiteres problem wie will man dann solch utopische preise bei plastik-bombern aus asien verlangen ?
> das das konzept gescheitert ist war schon vor jahren klar, nur cd musste sich schrittweise zurück ziehen, da ja sonst ein vertrauensverlust entstanden wäre-klar haben die jungs von cd den besten alu hinterbau (rr) gemacht aber das ist eben auch schon jahre her und denen fällt halt auch nichts anderes mehr ein als plastik aus asien in einer fabrik zusammen  backen zu lassen wie andere hersteller-fehlt dann der aufkleber "handmade in usa" und die garantie wird sich ändern



Die Carbon Scalpel (six 13) stammen meines wissens nicht aus Asien, sondern sind Sonderanfertigungen aus den USA. Die Rennradrahmen six13 und system 6 sind ebenfalls ein "echtes Cannondale". Die Scalpels (six13) waren auch letztes Jahr schon im Einsatz. http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/fr/local-product-reviews/scalpel/
Wenn es die zukaufen gäbe  
Das Bike von Tinker ist aber kein  six13 Rahmen. der sieht wie was neues aus vielleicht schon 2008?


----------



## Priester (11. Mai 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> nice pics
> da hat cd aber dann ein weiteres problem wie will man dann solch utopische preise bei plastik-bombern aus asien verlangen ?
> ...als plastik aus asien in einer fabrik zusammen  backen zu lassen wie andere hersteller-fehlt dann der aufkleber "handmade in usa" und die garantie wird sich ändern



Also der neue Vollkarbonrenner (Road) trägt immer noch den Schriftzug "Handmade in USA", darauf will man scheinbar bei CD noch nicht ganz verzichten...


----------



## Priester (11. Mai 2007)

könni schrieb:


> Das Bike von Tinker ist aber kein  six13 Rahmen. der sieht wie was neues aus vielleicht schon 2008?



Nach dem was auf dem Oberrohr steht isses schon ein six13. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß dieser unsinnige Carbon/Alu-Mix mal noch in den Handel kommt...


----------



## matthew (11. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi ich weiss, dass C`Dale es anbietet, hab aber keine Seite gefunden; wollte mein Optimo auch einfach polieren lassen+ Klarlack, aber nur von C`Dale wegen des Garantie;sieht einfach am besten aus;
> Hatte gestern auch bereits die Frage gestellt, aber bisher keine Antwort, werde nächste Woche beim Händler nachfragen, sag dann bescheid .
> mfg



Ich gestehe ich war zu faul den ganzen Thread zu lesen. 
Das wäre super wenn Du Bescheid gibst. 

adios matthias


----------



## Asiafighter (11. Mai 2007)

*Wer ist noch für ein eigenes Forum unter Herstellerforen ?*

Gut, normalerweise sind jene betreut.....
aber anscheinend geht es auch ohne siehe:
*"Rocky Mountain und Race Face"
Keine direkte Herstellerbetreuung und -support mehr*

Ist doch schade wenn über jedes Thema in einem Thread diskutiert wird.
Stichwort: "Übersicht"

Auch *WIR CANNONDALE-biker *haben ein Recht auf ein eigenes Forum....  
Oder doch nicht  

Naja, vielleicht wird ja irgendwann etwas draus.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenvde (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Habe vor 3,5 Monate ein Cannondale Taurine SL Team bestellt...und ich bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende... Ich bin nicht so geduldig... 
Bitte schauen Sie sich mal das Bild an; das geht um ein Testbike vom lbs.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1301101/

Mehrere Bilder folgen nach Lieferung des Fahrrads!


----------



## robby_wood (11. Mai 2007)

Besitze ein F700 in Volvo Team Lackierung aus 1999/2000. Dann noch ein Super-V 1000 aus 1995.

Leider hat sich der FoxAlps4 kürzlich verabschiedet, irreperabel weil es auch keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Weiß jemand, ob und wenn ja welchen Dmpfer man alternativ einbauen kann? Hat noch jemand zufällig ein Dämper, den er mir verkaufen würde?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. Mai 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe vor 3,5 Monate ein Cannondale Taurine SL Team bestellt...und ich bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende... Ich bin nicht so geduldig...
> Bitte schauen Sie sich mal das Bild an; das geht um ein Testbike vom lbs.
> ...




Ruf mal hier an, vielleicht kann der helfen..! Viel Glück..!!  

http://www.fahrradschmidt.com/

ist der für mich best sortierteste Händler in bezug auf CANNONDALE....und auch SUPER beweglich...


----------



## chrikoh (11. Mai 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe vor 3,5 Monate ein Cannondale Taurine SL Team bestellt...und ich bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende... Ich bin nicht so geduldig...
> Bitte schauen Sie sich mal das Bild an; das geht um ein Testbike vom lbs.
> ...



Ich habe 6 1/2 Monate gewartet


----------



## stevenvde (11. Mai 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe 6 1/2 Monate gewartet



Danke für die moralische Understützung... 

Und zufrieden? Was Gabel färhst du? Lefty oder Fatty?


----------



## robby_wood (11. Mai 2007)

Kann man in ein Super-V 1000 (aus ´ 95) eigentlich auch ein Alps5 einbauen, Serie ist ja der Alps4.

Bzgl. Einbaulänge und - breite scheinen die beiden Dmpfer identisch zu sein.


----------



## jake (11. Mai 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi ich weiss, dass C`Dale es anbietet, hab aber keine Seite gefunden; wollte mein Optimo auch einfach polieren lassen+ Klarlack, aber nur von C`Dale wegen des Garantie;sieht einfach am besten aus;
> Hatte gestern auch bereits die Frage gestellt, aber bisher keine Antwort, werde nächste Woche beim Händler nachfragen, sag dann bescheid .
> mfg



soweit ich weiss kannst du dir aus den aktuellen farben und aufklebern was zusammenstellen. muss nicht vom gleichen rad sein. polieren machen die  glaube ich nicht


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Mai 2007)

TAURIN Carbon in vielen Größen bei

CYCLE-PLANET in Mainz 
oder
ALL-MOUNTAINS Wiesbaden 

soviel ich gesehen habe.


----------



## matthew (12. Mai 2007)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Besitze ein F700 in Volvo Team Lackierung aus 1999/2000. Dann noch ein Super-V 1000 aus 1995.
> 
> Leider hat sich der FoxAlps4 kürzlich verabschiedet, irreperabel weil es auch keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Weiß jemand, ob und wenn ja welchen Dmpfer man alternativ einbauen kann? Hat noch jemand zufällig ein Dämper, den er mir verkaufen würde?



Bitte auch Fotos von den Bikes!

Wenn die Einbaubreite und die Einbaulänge passt, sollten auch neuere Dämpfer passen. Wieviel Einbaulänge hat der Fox Alps4 denn? Ich habe noch einen in 200mm, der wird aber zu lang sein.

Es wird sich auf jeden Fall noch einen passenden Dämpfer finden. Die Fox Alps Dämpfer werden ab und an noch bei eBay vertickt. 

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## mystical_meo (12. Mai 2007)

@stevenvde

Ich empfehle Dir ganz klar Cycle-Planet !!!

Abgesehen davon, dass Torsten & Team über super Fachwissen verfügen (u.a. ständiger Kontakt zu Race Teams in den verschiedensten Klassen), mega freundlich und zuvorkommend sind. Ist das Cycle Planet Team in sachen Cannondale mega klasse sortiert! Der Chef selbst fährt zwei Cannondales und dies seit etlichen Jahren. Besser als dort kann man einfach nicht beraten werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Mai 2007)

i know - ich kauf da fast alles.
Torsten und Uwe sind wirklich Top.


----------



## mystical_meo (12. Mai 2007)

@chaoscarsten

dann erwähne zumindest auch Jan  

Wie klein die Welt doch immer wieder ist


----------



## stevenvde (12. Mai 2007)

Danke dafür, aber ich bin von Belgien. So, das ist nicht so einfach...aber in Zukunft sicher!

Aber, wunderbar...mein lbs hat mir eine e-mail geschickt und das Taurine-Rahmensatz ist entlicht geliefert werden!  Aber jetzt, muss ich noch warten auf mein Extralite-Kurbelkit. Alle anderen Teile habe ich schon 'ab Lager'... So, noch ein bischen Geduld!

Ich habe gewählt für:

Rahmensatz: Taurine Carbon Si + Gabel
Gabel: Lefty Speed Carbon SL DLR2
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SLR
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 1.8 oder 2.1
Pedale: Crank Bros Eggbeater Ti
Kurbel: Extralite E-Bones
Kette: Sram PC991
Ritzel: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR Dual-Pull 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Rapidfire 
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon flat bar 
Lenkergriffe: Ritchey WCS 
Lenkerhörnchen: C'dale Ultra Light bar ends / Woodman Chuppa Carbon  
Vorbau: Satz Stem XC3 Team
Steuersatz: C'dale Headshok Si 
Bremse: Hope Mini's / floating disks / Kohlstoff Hebeln
Sättel: Sella Italia SLR Kit Carbonio flow 
Sättelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon 
Lackierung: Team Replica 
Grösse: M
+ Kleinteile wie Nokon...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2007)

brocken-jan schrieb:


> Find grad mal wieder den Link nich, hab mir aber mal die .pdf-Dateien abgespeichert. Die Anleitung is sehr international gehalten  Das wird vor allen den Franzosen stinken...


kennt auch jemand Preise zu dem Repaint-Programm und wie lange sowas dauert


----------



## brocken-jan (12. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> kennt auch jemand Preise zu dem Repaint-Programm und wie lange sowas dauert



Zum Preis: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=88091&highlight=re-paint

Zeitraum: Von 8Wochen bis 6Monate ist alles dabei-Am Besten vorher in Holland anfragen, dann gibts keine Enttäuschungen


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2007)

brocken-jan schrieb:


> Zum Preis: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=88091&highlight=re-paint
> 
> Zeitraum: Von 8Wochen bis 6Monate ist alles dabei-Am Besten vorher in Holland anfragen, dann gibts keine Enttäuschungen


Na ich danke!

OK, das der Preis sagen wir mal "cannondaletypisch" ist habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber monatelang warten geht gar nett  Und ob sich das für mein 95ziger Schätzchen überhaupt rentiert seih mal dahin gestellt.

Dann ist DAS HIER ja direkt eine güntige Alternative, wenn mal auf die CD-Garantie verzichten will/kann. Das sind auch die "Haus und Hof Pulverer" von namhaften Bikeschmieden


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Mai 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Danke dafür, aber ich bin von Belgien. So, das ist nicht so einfach...aber in Zukunft sicher!
> 
> Aber, wunderbar...mein lbs hat mir eine e-mail geschickt und das Taurine-Rahmensatz ist entlicht geliefert werden!  Aber jetzt, muss ich noch warten auf mein Extralite-Kurbelkit. Alle anderen Teile habe ich schon 'ab Lager'... So, noch ein bischen Geduld!
> 
> ...




Woher aus Belgien? Deutsche Grenze D/NL/BE ?
Dann in Aachen, der CYCLE hat auch mind. eines da.


----------



## marewo (16. Mai 2007)

Moin
Hat zwar länger gedauert, aber nun ist es erstmal fertig. Einige Teile wurden vom alten Rad übernommen. Gewicht liegt so wie es hier steht bei 10,8 Kg. Verbaut wurden die üblichen Teile wie: 
Marta Bremsen, 
XO Schaltwerk und Trigger, 
Syncros Lenker
XTR Umwerfer
NC 17 Stütze
Flite Sattel
VR. Lefty Omega/717
HR 240/317
Conti Speed King 2.1
Pedale Wellgo
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## marewo (16. Mai 2007)

Noch ein Versuch das Bild einzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harz-biker (16. Mai 2007)

Das Ladybike meiner Frau ....Cannondale Jekyll Feminine 2005
Es wurden aber schon einige Parts getauscht.
Nun müssen noch andere Laufräder her....hat jemand ein Idee was so am besten passen würde ?





Stand im Moment
Gabel   RS Recon 85-130mm Lockout
Kurbel LX Hollowtech II
Lenker Ritchey Pro Rizer OS
Vorbau Prokraft 4 Bolt OS 145gr
Bremse Julie 2005 noch orginal
Dämpfer Fox RP 3
Laufräder Naben Cannondale Fire und DT Swiss Felgen (keine genauen Angaben darüber) aber sauschwer
Orginal sind noch Bremse, Rahmen, Laufräder Sattel und Stütze sowie Steuerlager. Selbst die Schaltung wurde auf XT umgerüstet.
Irgentwann  ist nur noch der Rahmen ein Orginal, geht es anderne CD- Fahrern auch so ?
Das schlimmste an dem Bike war die  verbaute Kurbel FSA Gamma Drive
Aber meine Frau möchte es nicht mehr missen, sie fühlt sich damit sehr sicher im Trail, und ist richtig schnell damit


----------



## Razorback (16. Mai 2007)

Eine echter Oldschooler!

Cannondale Killer V500 mit Maguras HS22 Race-Line und fetter Mavic SUP hinten


----------



## matthew (16. Mai 2007)

Foto!


----------



## Pimper (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

mal kurz eine Frage nochmal zu den Geometrien:

Ich komm' da gerad nicht hinter: Das Caffeine-Oberrohr ist 6 mm länger als das Taurin-Oberrohr (591 mm, 597 mm). Winkel, Fork rake und Hinterbau sind identisch. Wie können die Bikes dann fast den gleichen Radstand haben (108.3 cm <--> 108.2 cm) ? 

Fehlt da nicht ein halber Zentimeter in der Rechnung ? Wo liegt mein Denkfehler ?

Ich hab' das mal an Cannondale geschrieben, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen:


_Hello Cannondale team,

I'm wondering about the different geometry charts of the Taurine and Caffeine frames..

How can two bikes with the same head tube angles (both 70°), same chainstay lenght (both 42.4 cm), same fork rake (both 4.5 cm)  and a difference in top tube lenght of 6 Millimeter (591 mm, 597 mm) have only one Millimeter difference in wheelbase (108.3 cm <--> 108.2 cm) ??

best regards_


----------



## Komote (17. Mai 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> mal kurz eine Frage nochmal zu den Geometrien:
> 
> ...


die geometrieangaben sind sowieso ein schmäh. 
wieso haben die räder mit der fatty die gleiche geometrie wie mit einer lefty (obwohl +30mm mehr federweg...ich nehme nicht an dass diese beiden gabeln die gleiche einbaulänge haben)


----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2007)

kagg doch auf die geo. hauptsache es macht druckn auf dem trail. und da hab ich bei cd keine sorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (17. Mai 2007)

> ich nehme nicht an dass diese beiden gabeln die gleiche einbaulänge haben)



Da könnte man sich ja noch einbilden, dass das Steuerrohr kürzer ist. Ist es aber eigentlich und offiziell nicht. Aber theoretisch könnte die Lefty eine sehr ähnliche Einbauhöhe wie die die Super Fatty (80 mm) haben



> kagg doch auf die geo. hauptsache es macht druckn auf dem trail. und da hab ich bei cd keine sorgen!



Hast schon recht. Aber dann soll'n se nicht auf einen Millimeter genaue Angaben machen, wenn dann mal eben ein halber Zentimeter fehlt.

Naja...wie auch immer...


----------



## traveller23 (17. Mai 2007)

Komote schrieb:


> die geometrieangaben sind sowieso ein schmäh.
> wieso haben die räder mit der fatty die gleiche geometrie wie mit einer lefty (obwohl +30mm mehr federweg...ich nehme nicht an dass diese beiden gabeln die gleiche einbaulänge haben)



Hi Komote, doch, haben die gleich Einbaulänge. Knappe 48cm.


----------



## jake (22. Mai 2007)

haben die gleiche einbauhöhe, das ist einer der gründe warum es die lefty gibt. gleiche einbauhöhe und mehr federweg, weil nach links "ausgelagert"


----------



## jake (23. Mai 2007)

@ dkc-live: war heute bei meinem händler ( kohl in altenberg ) der hatte das caffeine 2 dastehen, muss sagen kann jetzt verstehen warum du die farbe willst. sieht live sehr lecker aus. 2x dicker daumen


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2007)

das kotzt mich an!!!!
der war 100 â¬ teurer deshalb hab ich da nicht bestellt... ich kÃ¶nnte kotzen ...


----------



## GehroStefan (23. Mai 2007)

Kohl in Altenberg ist wohl der beste Laden wenn es um Cannondale geht, hab da schon 2 Leftys hingeschickt und war beide mal hoch zufrieden.


----------



## SmithWesson (27. Mai 2007)

wollte mir nen neuen umwerfer montieren und zwar nen XTR 07 nur gibt es drei verschiedene modelle des umwerfers welcher ist der richtige für das rush carbon ? also das E modell fällt weg der passt nicht für hilfe wär ich dankbar 

mfg. Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> wollte mir nen neuen umwerfer montieren und zwar nen XTR 07 nur gibt es drei verschiedene modelle des umwerfers welcher ist der richtige für das rush carbon ? also das E modell fällt weg der passt nicht für hilfe wär ich dankbar
> 
> mfg. Thomas


Top Swing


----------



## könni__ (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist es raus! Cannondale wird nun auch Alu Rahmen in Asien fertigen Diese Rahmen werden ähnlich verarbeitet sein wie die Handmade in USA Rahmen, nur eben günstiger. Die ersten Bikes werden noch diesen Sommer ausgeliefert! (midseason Model). Ausserdem gibt es neue Rush modelle - Alle ohne Lefty  Will sich Cannodale evtl. von den Gabeln verabschieden und nun auch auf Fox machen!??  Ich finde es schade!!!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo könni,

woher hast Du die Info?
Auf http://www.saz.de/sazbike/index.html hab ich nur eine Info gelesen daß CD im Bereich unter 1000 Euro einsteigen möchte. Warscheinlich hängt das irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2007)

Ja, habe die 08er Rush's mit den 08/15 Gabeln auch schon entdeckt :kotz: 

Naja, ich weis nicht warum aber die 07er BadBoys sahen mir auch schon immer nach Asiaten aus  

Aber es gibt noch Hoffnung, hier das NEUE SCALPEL


----------



## fuzzball (28. Mai 2007)

könni schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es raus! Cannondale wird nun auch Alu Rahmen in Asien fertigen Diese Rahmen werden ähnlich verarbeitet sein wie die Handmade in USA Rahmen, nur eben günstiger. Die ersten Bikes werden noch diesen Sommer ausgeliefert! (midseason Model). Ausserdem gibt es neue Rush modelle - Alle ohne Lefty  Will sich Cannodale evtl. von den Gabeln verabschieden und nun auch auf Fox machen!??  Ich finde es schade!!!



Tja schade, dann heißt es wohl die alten Bikes zu Erhalten und zukünftig vielleicht auf Rocky umzusteigen .........unsereins fährt keinen Asiaten (nur manche Parts)
mfg


----------



## GehroStefan (28. Mai 2007)

Handmade in Asia - Voll geil, da stehen dann die Kinder 20Stunden am Tag in der fabrik und polieren die Schweißnähte. 

Was für Gabeln kommen da dann rein?


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Mai 2007)

> Was für Gabeln kommen da dann rein?



Stäbchen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## könni__ (28. Mai 2007)

@ RUSHER ja genau die Asia Bikes sind fÃ¼r die gÃ¼nstigen Versionen 1000â¬! Haben auch verschliffene NÃ¤hte und Lebenslange Garantie! allerdings ist die Ausstattung sehr mÃ¤ssig Dartgabel Klar, kommen aus Asien auch gut verarbeitete Bikes! z.B. Specialized usw. Aber es gab bisher halt einen kleinen Unterschied - Wollen wir mal hoffen, das die Cannondales nicht bald aussehen wie jedes andere 08/15 Bike dafÃ¼r sind sie nÃ¤mlich ein bisschen zu teuer. 
Ja ERDI habe auch das neue  Scalpel Successor gesehen  mal sehen ob und wann es kommt.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Hallo könni,
> 
> woher hast Du die Info?
> Auf http://www.saz.de/sazbike/index.html hab ich nur eine Info gelesen daß CD im Bereich unter 1000 Euro einsteigen möchte. Warscheinlich hängt das irgendwie zusammen.



Was machen *DIE* aus der Marke Cannondale  

Schaut Euch nur die Preise und Ausstattungen der unteren *Caffeine Modelle* an. Allein vom lesen kiege ich ein :kotz: -reiz. Sowas gibt's auch im Baumarkt


----------



## SmithWesson (29. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was machen *DIE* aus der Marke Cannondale
> 
> Schaut Euch nur die Preise und Ausstattungen der unteren *Caffeine Modelle* an. Allein vom lesen kiege ich ein :kotz: -reiz. Sowas gibt's auch im Baumarkt



hallo erdi 
also ich finde es nicht so schlimm den dan kommen auch leute mit schmalen geldbeutel an ein cannondale und die rahmen sind ja immer noch top dei leute können ja nach und nach die parts tauschen hauptsache ne gute basis


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2007)

die haben doch einen an der platte ... zum glück hab ich mir noch ein f2 diesen jahres gesichert. die farben sind ja schit.
und das f1 ist 100 teurer bei gleicher ausstattung


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo erdi
> also ich finde es nicht so schlimm den dan kommen auch leute mit schmalen geldbeutel an ein cannondale und die rahmen sind ja immer noch top dei leute können ja nach und nach die parts tauschen hauptsache ne gute basis


naja, habe ja auch nix dagegen. Bleibt aber abzuwarten was da für Rahmen vom Asiaten kommen, sicher ist nur das es keine "echten" Caffeine's sind. Die Rahmen haben ja eine andere Bezeichnung und mal sehen ob die überhaupt mit Fatty oder Lefty aufzurüsten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (29. Mai 2007)

Bin ebenso glücklich das ich noch ein "übergangsmodell" aus 2006 habe.
Es lebe die F Serien !


----------



## Joni01 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Cannondale Fahrer
Fahre ein Super V 600 in der Farbe team blau
Es ist nichts mehr Original nur noch der Rahmen
Aber es läuft suuper


----------



## SmithWesson (29. Mai 2007)

Joni01 schrieb:


> Hallo Cannondale Fahrer
> Fahre ein Super V 600 in der Farbe team blau
> Es ist nichts mehr Original nur noch der Rahmen
> Aber es läuft suuper



Hallo nachbar


----------



## dominikkunz (29. Mai 2007)

Cannondale Rush LTD2


----------



## Joni01 (30. Mai 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> Hallo nachbar



JA hallo nachbar
Aus welchen Ort kommst du denn
ich bin aus Bockum Hövel und 
fahre viel alleine


----------



## Asiafighter (30. Mai 2007)

*Cannondale Super V* mit Magura CCS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (30. Mai 2007)

Joni01 schrieb:


> JA hallo nachbar
> Aus welchen Ort kommst du denn
> ich bin aus Bockum Hövel und
> fahre viel alleine



wohne mitten in der hammer city 

ja ich fahre auch viel alleine fahrradsport ist in Hamm nicht so populär oder besser gesagt die meisten meiner freunde sind faule schwei.........


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2007)

das neue f2 hat kein handmade in usa schriftzug! dafÃ¼r aber das f1? sind nun alle bis auf die >2000 â¬ asiabomber?


----------



## Joni01 (30. Mai 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> wohne mitten in der hammer city
> 
> ja ich fahre auch viel alleine fahrradsport ist in Hamm nicht so populär oder besser gesagt die meisten meiner freunde sind faule schwei.........



Dann lass uns mal eine schöne tour fahren


----------



## prodigy (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Cannondale Freunde,
ich fahre zwar noch kein Cannondale, wollte aber Euch mal um Rat, bzw. Eure Meinung fragen  

Irgendwie habe ich micht total in das Alu-Rush verliebt  

Ende letzten Jahres hatte ich ein Rush5 auf Gran Canaria bei der dortigen Cannondale Bike-Station für 4 Tage zur Miete und bin seit dem total begeistert.

"Problem" ist, dass ich ja eigentlich schon ein Bike besitze (Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 120 Expert Modell 2005), mit dem ich total zufrieden und was eigentlich dem Einsatzgebiet was ich fahre, "Tour/AllMountain" bestens entspricht. (naja, klingt so marketingmäßig, also im Mittelgebirge Waldautobahn hoch, trailig, aber nicht verblockt runter, einmal im Jahr ein Alpencross, aber nix hartes ca. 1500-1800 Hm /Tag)

Vor kurzem habe ich hier auf deutschem Boden mal ein Rush5 probegefahren und fand´s immer noch toll, wobei ich es nicht richtig testen konnte, da es ein Neurad war und ich deshalb möglichst auf der Straße bleiben sollte.
Aber bei Treppenstufen und Absätzen war mir schon aufgefallen, dass das Stumpi da etwas mehr Sicherheit vermittelt, vermutlich durch die andere Geometrie und das etwas mehr an der Federweg der Fox Talas RL.

Andererseits macht es mit dem Rush richtig Spaß, Gas zu geben und über  so etwas sensibles wie die Lefty kann man sich jeden Tag neu erfreuen  

Im Prinzip müsste ich mich zwischen diesen beiden Bikes entscheiden, also Stumpi verkaufen, Rush kaufen, oder Stumpi behalten und vom Rush weiter träumen  , da ich platzmäßig mit zwei Bikes Probleme bekomme und meine Frau da auch ihr Veto einlegen würde :-/

ich habe nur irgendwie Bedenken, dass ich auf dem Trail mit dem Rush nicht so glücklich werden könnte wie mit dem Stumpi - auf Gran Canaria war es ok, aber vielleicht hat da auch die Sonne etwas meine Wahrnehmung verstrahlt  

Wie seht ihr das mit Rush bzgl. Einsatzgebiet? Was würdet Ihr machen?

Frage wäre auch, wenn Wechsel, welches Rush kaufen?
z.Z. gibt es ja bei diversen Händlern das Rush LTD2 recht günstig (ca. 2400 EUR) 

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/07/ce/mountain/rush/model-6VMAN2.html

Finde ich irgendwie komisch, scheint überhaupt nicht zu gehen, spricht irgendwas gegen das Teil? 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2007)

das rush ist marathon!
ist natürlich schneller als das stumpi. aber du kannst es nicht so hart fahren.
dafür ist es langstreckentauglicher. klettern tut es natürlich auch besser .
und es ist eben ein cannondale und kein speci.
ein prophet sl mit lefty wäre mit dem stumpi vergleichbar
.


----------



## jasper (1. Juni 2007)

cd f500, in superseltener grün-metallic lackierung. habe ich kein zweites mal gesehen! kein neues modell, aber ich hab das gemacht, was man bei cd eben machen sollte: "günstiges" bike des rahmens wegen gekauft und getuned.
fatty, xtr 2007, avid v-brakes, crossride (ja sorry geldmangel  ), flite original, usw...


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juni 2007)

Foto Foto Foto


----------



## jasper (1. Juni 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Foto Foto Foto



wat ich jetzt? ok, mal schauen was ich da auf lager hab...


----------



## scalpel69 (1. Juni 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> "Problem" ist, dass ich ja eigentlich schon ein Bike besitze (Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 120 Expert Modell 2005), mit dem ich total zufrieden und was eigentlich dem Einsatzgebiet was ich fahre, "Tour/AllMountain" bestens entspricht.
> Gruß, Uli



Wenn du mit dem Stumpjumper total zufrieden bist, wieso dann ein Rush kaufen 

Das Rush ist wie die meisten CD ein klasse bike, das Stumpjumper aber ebenso,
was ein CD eben von einem anderen bike unterscheidet ist die Lefty. 
Wenn dir die Lefty gefällt, dann gibts keine Alternative.
Zumindest die FSA Kurbel würde ich früher oder später tauschen, sram ist auch nicht so mein Fall.....


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

ne lefty geht an ein stumpi .. schonmal daran gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (2. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ne lefty geht an ein stumpi .. schonmal daran gedacht?



Wieviel kosten eigentlich Leftys?
Ich hätte auch gerne eine auf meinem Taurin


----------



## GehroStefan (2. Juni 2007)

Neu Ã¼ber 1000. Gibt aber bei Ebay oft neue oder neuwertige fÃ¼r ca. 400. Ich hab mir ne Lefty carbon Speed Fox terra fÃ¼r 600â¬ aus den Staaten ersteigert. Die war auch neu.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

wÃ¼rd ich bei ebay kaufen sonst biste schnelle mit 1000â¬ dabei!
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Federgabel-2...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Feder...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Lefty...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Lefty...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und hier was fÃ¼rs stupmjumper
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Lefty...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
und noch ein adapter steuerrohr (musste man im leichtbauforum fragen)


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2007)

Kann das sein???? Lefty und Fatty passen doch  nur an C`Dale Bikes oder habe ich da was verpasst????


----------



## traveller23 (2. Juni 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Kann das sein???? Lefty und Fatty passen doch  nur an C`Dale Bikes oder habe ich da was verpasst????



da gibts für die Lefty so ein "Umbauset" fürs Steuerrohr. Mit der Fatty gehts, soviel ich weiß, nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

jo es gibt 1 1/8 zoll steuerrohre für leftys
aus dem leichtbauforum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3735102&postcount=2115







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3751794&postcount=2142







BITTESCHÖN

Achso. A Montag oder Dienstag schiebt mir ups meine Caffeine in den Briefkasten *woohoo*.

Ich habe schonmal mein Benutzerbild angepasst. Ist die Molekülstruktur von Coffein.


----------



## scalpel69 (2. Juni 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Kann das sein???? Lefty und Fatty passen doch  nur an C`Dale Bikes oder habe ich da was verpasst????



bei der Fatty ist es in der Tat schwer diese in einen anderen Rahmen einzubauen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ich glaub bergwerk hat früher mal fatty kompatible Rahmen gebaut.
Ich hab mal ein Giant mit Lefty gesehen, irgendwie gehört die Lefty in einen CD-Rahmen, man baut ja auch keinen Ferrari Motor in einen Porsche ein....


----------



## SmithWesson (2. Juni 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> bei der Fatty ist es in der Tat schwer diese in einen anderen Rahmen einzubauen.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ich glaub bergwerk hat früher mal fatty kompatible Rahmen gebaut.
> Ich hab mal ein Giant mit Lefty gesehen, irgendwie gehört die Lefty in einen CD-Rahmen, man baut ja auch keinen Ferrari Motor in einen Porsche ein....



genau so ist es  

ich finde leftys an andere bikes zum :kotz:


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Juni 2007)

Das Genius mit dem elend langen Steuerrohr finde ich auch zum würgen.

Dafür gefällt mir das Scale richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocken-jan (2. Juni 2007)

Falls von Euch jemand noch nen Headshok Vorbau braucht, ich hab 2 in der Bucht drin: http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZderbrocken27QQhtZ-1

Gruß
Jan


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

die knacksenden scheißdinger.. hab auch noch nen 110er rumliegen! wenn jemand will pn an mich


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2007)

also Fatty in "normale" Rahmen geht gar nicht. Es gibt aber immer mal wieder Hersteller die CD-kompatieble Steuerrohre anbieten. Neben Bergwerk, würde es auch Voitl tun (Aussage mir gegenüber) B1 hatte mal in den Neunzigern Fully's mit Fatty.

Wegen Lefty (= technisch Dobelbrückengabel !!!) in "normale" Rahmen. Ob's gefällt oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, gehen tut es problemlos. ABER fragt mal den Rahmenhertseller, was der davon hällt. Aussagen wie "blos nicht" "um Gottes willen" oder "sind sie lebensmüde" werden da fallen. Kurz da übernimmt Niemand die Haftung, wenn sich Steuerrohr samt Lefty und Vorderrad verabschieden. Im übrigen würde Voitl auch keine Haftung übernehmen, machen würden sie es aber  

Fusion hatte ich auch mal angefragt. So ab 20 Stück würden sie drüber nachdenken. Immerhin waren sie sich Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst, dass sie das ausgiebig testen müssen, deswegen rechnet es sich erst ab 20 und mehr - soviel brauch ich dann aber doch nicht. Aber Fusion brauchen keine Lefty zum brechen, das tun die Rahmen auch so schon


----------



## jasper (3. Juni 2007)

klasse, hab mir letzte woche nen flipflop headshok vorbau ersteigert.
hab jetzt einen super oldschooligen 0° in megalang (150 schätze ich mal), silber poliert, abzugeben.


----------



## grege (3. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also Fatty in "normale" Rahmen geht gar nicht. Es gibt aber immer mal wieder Hersteller die CD-kompatieble Steuerrohre anbieten. Neben Bergwerk, würde es auch Voitl tun (Aussage mir gegenüber) B1 hatte mal in den Neunzigern Fully's mit Fatty.
> 
> Wegen Lefty (= technisch Dobelbrückengabel !!!) in "normale" Rahmen. Ob's gefällt oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, gehen tut es problemlos. ABER fragt mal den Rahmenhertseller, was der davon hällt. Aussagen wie "blos nicht" "um Gottes willen" oder "sind sie lebensmüde" werden da fallen. Kurz da übernimmt Niemand die Haftung, wenn sich Steuerrohr samt Lefty und Vorderrad verabschieden. Im übrigen würde Voitl auch keine Haftung übernehmen, machen würden sie es aber
> 
> Fusion hatte ich auch mal angefragt. So ab 20 Stück würden sie drüber nachdenken. Immerhin waren sie sich Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst, dass sie das ausgiebig testen müssen, deswegen rechnet es sich erst ab 20 und mehr - soviel brauch ich dann aber doch nicht. Aber Fusion brauchen keine Lefty zum brechen, das tun die Rahmen auch so schon



Um mal die Liste fortzuführen: Kocmo schweißen ihre Titanrahmen auf Wunsch auch mit Fatty-Kompatiblem Steuerrohr zusammen: http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100027


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juni 2007)

> Wegen Lefty (= technisch Dobelbrückengabel !!!) in "normale" Rahmen. Ob's gefällt oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, gehen tut es problemlos. ABER fragt mal den Rahmenhertseller, was der davon hällt. Aussagen wie "blos nicht" "um Gottes willen" oder "sind sie lebensmüde" werden da fallen. Kurz da übernimmt Niemand die Haftung, wenn sich Steuerrohr samt Lefty und Vorderrad verabschieden. Im übrigen würde Voitl auch keine Haftung übernehmen, machen würden sie es aber



Dann ist die Belastung also höher als mit einer Starrgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (3. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Dann ist die Belastung also höher als mit einer Starrgabel?




...nein, aber cannondale ist ja nicht irgendein Konkurent da kann es mal nicht schaden bedenken zu wecken....wenn ein Rahmenhersteller Angst vor dem Einbau einer Lefty in seinen Rahmen hat, dann hab ich Zukunft Angst wenn mir so ein bike in die Nähe kommt, egal mit welcher Gabel....
Indirekt sagen sie ja damit, dass die CD Rahmen besonders gut sein müssen


----------



## jasper (3. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Dann ist die Belastung also höher als mit einer Starrgabel?



naja, die hebelkräfte dürften ein wenig anders ansetzen. wie bei ner normalen doppelbrücke eben.


----------



## chrikoh (3. Juni 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Neu über 1000. Gibt aber bei Ebay oft neue oder neuwertige für ca. 400. Ich hab mir ne Lefty carbon Speed Fox terra für 600 aus den Staaten ersteigert. Die war auch neu.



War das problemlos?
Die Versandkosten?


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> naja, die hebelkräfte dürften ein wenig anders ansetzen. wie bei ner normalen doppelbrücke eben.




Bei einer Federgabel werden die Lastspitzen zumindest genommen. Aber ich sehe das ähnlich, die Belastungen sind anders: der Flex des Steuerrohres fällt weg.

Ich weiss halt nur nicht, ob die Doppelbrücke "schädlicher" ist als eine Starrgabel.

Mich würde interessieren, ob es dazu Versuche und Messungen gibt. In einer Uralt-Bike war mal ein Vergelich zwischen normaler Federgabel und Doppelbrücke, eine Starrgabel war leider nicht dabei.


----------



## scalpel69 (3. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> naja, die hebelkräfte dürften ein wenig anders ansetzen. wie bei ner normalen doppelbrücke eben.



Die Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen ist ähnlich, die Kraft wird ja letztendlich über den Steuersatz eingeleitet. 
Die Anspielung mit der Starrgabel war schon die Richtige....


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2007)

Hatte mich nur gewundert,dachte eigentlich, dass die normalen Steuerrohre nicht die Stabilität bieten, wie es für eine lefty erforderlich ist- aber kann nie auslernen


----------



## scalpel69 (3. Juni 2007)

wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:



[/IMG]

Jekyll 800 Sobe (2004)
jetzt mit manitou swinger SPV und Lefty max SPV
demnächst kommt noch eine XTR Kurbel dran




Scalpel 800 (2003)
ziemlich alle Komponenten getauscht, demnächst mit Syntace P6


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

schick! morgen kommt noch eins in gelb grün!! freu!!!


----------



## user_1024 (3. Juni 2007)

mein furio


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

sehr schick mach mal den ständer mit photoshop weg! aber sonst sehr geil die fotos!
was wiegt es den? wenn man fragen darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (3. Juni 2007)

wow das sieht echt geil aus! besonders die reifen sind echt porno, die kauf ich mir auch 
nur die zugverlegung bei der vorderen bremse ist nicht mein fall.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

jo leitung kürzen und links an der gabel vorbei!


----------



## user_1024 (3. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sehr schick mach mal den ständer mit photoshop weg! aber sonst sehr geil die fotos!
> was wiegt es den? wenn man fragen darf!



klar darf man fragen, ich weiß es aber nicht genau. ich häng`s demnächst mal an die Waage.

@ jasper: Züge kürzen hab' ich noch vor, aber was spricht gegen den Weg des vorderen Bremszuges ?!


----------



## varadero (4. Juni 2007)

user_1024 schrieb:


> mein furio


*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Das Bike sieht ja extrem super aus!   
Und die Bilder sind generell gut gemacht (Licht)!

Lediglich eines gefällt mir nicht 100%ig: Kann man den Tacho nicht auch am Vorbau zentrisch/symmetrisch montieren?
Edit: wird bei dem kurzen/steilen Teil nicht möglich/sinnvoll sein.

Varadero


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Juni 2007)

user_1024 schrieb:


> klar darf man fragen, ich weiß es aber nicht genau. ich häng`s demnächst mal an die Waage.
> 
> @ jasper: Züge kürzen hab' ich noch vor, aber was spricht gegen den Weg des vorderen Bremszuges ?!




Nichts. Ist so bei einer Fatty mit Abstand am besten verlegt.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. Juni 2007)

Geiles Furio, scharfe Location  Der Beleuchter hat ganze Arbeit geleistet 

Aber mach die Puky Reifen ab! So kommst Du doch Samstag keinen Hügel hoch!


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2007)

Haltet euch fest!
Heute gekommen!
Nach der Spätschicht zusammengeschraubt.
Morgen gibs bessere Bilder:
Mein Caffeine F2






es fährt sich absolut


----------



## Sylt (5. Juni 2007)

servus,
ich fahre ein 2003er cannondale bad boy mit ner 2004er rock shox duke sl u-turn.
bin super zufrieden. nur die v-breaks müssen runner. leider hab ich hinten keine scheibenbremsaufnahmen, das hat mich bisher an ner scheibe gehindert. was meint ihr...?

Grüße, Flo


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)

hs 33 tun es auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mein Caffeine F2
> es fährt sich absolut


Na die Farbe knallt ja mal schön rein, super.
Mach mal Bilder bei Tageslicht. Das ist doch der gelb-grüne Effektlack?


----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2007)

die v-brakes müssen runter weil?


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)

ist kein effektlack. ist nur grün überlackiert!


----------



## Sylt (5. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> die v-brakes müssen runter weil?



weil ich wenns nass ist 1 satz bremsbeläge brauche  und ich annehmen, dass die bremsleistung mit einer scheibe wesentlich höher ist als mit meinen v-breaks.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2007)

Sylt schrieb:


> weil ich wenns nass ist 1 satz bremsbeläge brauche  und ich annehmen, dass die bremsleistung mit einer scheibe wesentlich höher ist als mit meinen v-breaks.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo



das würde ich nicht unterschreiben: je weiter außen am rad der punkt ist, an dem gebremst wird, desto weniger kraft wird zum bremsen benötigt ergo bessere bremsleistung. daher benutzt man ja auch auch größere scheiben, wenn man mehr power an der scheibenbremse haben möchte.
von daher sind scheibenbremsen am fahrrad in meinen augen völliger quatsch 
das einzige, was ein vorteil ist: unabhängigkeit von seitenschlägen und idr eine größere fläche, an der der belag kontakt zur rotierenden masse hat.
die mehrbelastung für speichen, naben und gabel sind jedoch enorm. bei felgenbremsen ist der hebelsarm 6-7 cm lang, bei scheibenbremsen geschätzte 35, also ist die mehrbelastung um ein vielfaches größer.
diese meinung steht allerdings im krassen gegensatz zum markt und zur werbung.

der hohe verschleiß lässt mich an eine ungünstige felgen/belag-kombination denken. hast du keramikfelgen?


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Juni 2007)

Welche Scheibenbremsen bist du denn so gefahren? Und wie lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2007)

irgendeine formula, nicht sehr lang.
ist aber eigentlich völlig belanglos, da mein posting sich nur den theoretischen grundlagen gewidmet hat. sollte es jedenfalls.


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Juni 2007)

Nein, das ist von grossem Belang. Besonders wenn Theorie und Praxis nicht übereinstimmen. 

Du kannst bei Scheibenbremsen den Hebel viel höher übersetzen, hast definierte Reibpartner, die Scheibe wird weniger feucht und wenn, ist der Film viel schneller durchbrochen und die Bremse greift wieder. Sie neigt im Winter weniger zum vereisen und auch da greift sie viel schneller wieder.

Welchen Hebelarm du jetzt meinst, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## GehroStefan (5. Juni 2007)

Musst grad lachen...

Bin letzten Winter noch XTR-V-Brake gefahren, und dann gab's einen Bikewechsel auf mein jekyll mit den 185er Juicy 7 Bremsen. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und nacht, scheiß auf die Theorie- fahren und erleben.


----------



## scalpel69 (5. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> das würde ich nicht unterschreiben: je weiter außen am rad der punkt ist, an dem gebremst wird, desto weniger kraft wird zum bremsen benötigt ergo bessere bremsleistung. daher benutzt man ja auch auch größere scheiben, wenn man mehr power an der scheibenbremse haben möchte.
> von daher sind scheibenbremsen am fahrrad in meinen augen völliger quatsch
> das einzige, was ein vorteil ist: unabhängigkeit von seitenschlägen und idr eine größere fläche, an der der belag kontakt zur rotierenden masse hat.
> die mehrbelastung für speichen, naben und gabel sind jedoch enorm. bei felgenbremsen ist der hebelsarm 6-7 cm lang, bei scheibenbremsen geschätzte 35, also ist die mehrbelastung um ein vielfaches größer.
> ...



ich hab früher auch mal gedacht dass so eine Felgenbremse was gutes ist da man sich zumindest die Bremsscheibe spart.
Seit es mir einmal den Schlauch wegen Felgenüberhitzung zerissen hat und ich bei meiner vor.....vorletzten Tremalzoabfahrt in einem Megagewitter talwärts gefahren bin und mir die Aluspäne nur so entgegenflogen, seitdem möchte ich meine Scheibe nicht mehr missen.
Für ein "normales Rad" ist eine Felgenbremse idealerweise mit Keramikfelgen eine gute Sache, aber nicht für ein MTB das bei jedem Wetter und anspruchsvollem Gebirge gefahren wird. (Natürlich geht auch das, aber eine Scheibe ist dann x-mal besser).


----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> ich hab früher auch mal gedacht dass so eine Felgenbremse was gutes ist da man sich zumindest die Bremsscheibe spart.
> Seit es mir einmal den Schlauch wegen Felgenüberhitzung zerissen hat und ich bei meiner vor.....vorletzten Tremalzoabfahrt in einem Megagewitter talwärts gefahren bin und mir die Aluspäne nur so entgegenflogen, seitdem möchte ich meine Scheibe nicht mehr missen.
> Für ein "normales Rad" ist eine Felgenbremse idealerweise mit Keramikfelgen eine gute Sache, aber nicht für ein MTB das bei jedem Wetter und anspruchsvollem Gebirge gefahren wird. (Natürlich geht auch das, aber eine Scheibe ist dann x-mal besser).



bei so ner langen abfahrt bist du mit ner scheibe definitiv besser beraten, keine frage. ein fetter schlag in der felge und die tour ist mit ner felgenbremse essig. tremalzo ist ja jetzt auch nicht grade die otto-normal-abfahrt 
grade deswegen würde ich mir für dh auch scheiben zulegen.
ne scheibe, die überhitzt, ist übrigens auch nicht schön.
was cc angeht breche ich weiterhin ne lanze für v-brakes.


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Juni 2007)

> was cc angeht breche ich weiterhin ne lanze für v-brakes



Ich möchte auf meine Scheiben nicht mehr verzichten, funktionieren auch bei CC gut. Ich gebe dir aber trotzdem recht.


----------



## traveller23 (5. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> irgendeine formula, nicht sehr lang.
> ist aber eigentlich völlig belanglos, da mein posting sich nur den theoretischen grundlagen gewidmet hat. sollte es jedenfalls.



die Theorie ist ja gut und schön, die Praxis sieht aber anders aus. Ich hab beides in Verwendung und die Scheibenbremse ist um ein Eckhaus schärfer als die V-Brake.


----------



## scalpel69 (5. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Welchen Hebelarm du jetzt meinst, verstehe ich nicht.



Dann waren die die Bremsen aus den 30igern bei denen der Gummiklotz direkt auf das Reifenprofil von oben drückt high end.  Bei wenig Luftdruck im Reifen sind diese Bremsen dann auch ziemlich abrupt Formschlüssig....... 
Wenn der Trend so weiter geht werden eh bald 24 Zoll Scheiben verbaut, bei den Motorrädern sind die Bremsscheiben ja mittlerweile fast so groß wie die Felge.
Übrigens: Die Belastung bei gleicher Bremsverzögerung ist für die Gabel bei einer V-Brake nicht geringer, im Gegenteil, die Gabel muß auch noch die V-Hebelkräfte quer zur Fahrtrichtung aufnehmen. 
Bei älteren Federgabeln führte das dazu das die das Federn eingestellt haben weil sie sich in alle Richtungen verbogen haben (anti dive! , das war für mich damals einer der Gründe eine Fatty DD50 in einem F700 zu kaufen, die hat allerdings auch das Federn eingestellt weil diese mit 45mm Federweg beim Bremsen recht zeitnah auf Block geht  ).


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)

fahr vorne ne avid bb7 disc und hinten ne sd 7, dann kannste wenigstens die gleichen hebel verwenden und hast 0 fading.

so zu meinem rad:
bilder bei tag:


















achso zum drehen war ich zu faul. dreht einfach den monitor!


----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die Belastung bei gleicher Bremsverzögerung ist für die Gabel bei einer V-Brake nicht geringer, im Gegenteil, die Gabel muß auch noch die V-Hebelkräfte quer zur Fahrtrichtung aufnehmen.


klar, da hast du recht. die kräfte gehen zu gleichen teilen in die gabel wie in die felge. darum gibt´s ja auch brakebooster, oder auch snakestays.

btw: genau, wenn der trend so weitergeht, dann sind ja bald alle nur noch auf trekkingbikes ääääh ich meine natürlich 29" unterwegs, da kann man dann ne normale felge mit bremse ääääh ich meine natürlich 26" bremsscheibe montieren...
führt und jetzt aber doch etwas o.t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)




----------



## schnellejugend (6. Juni 2007)

Anscheinend hat die Auslieferung von Leftys in Neurädern Priorität bei Rückrufen. Dann bist du Schuld, daß meine 1 1/2 Monate im Verzug ist.

Dafür solltest du eigtl. aufs Sünderbänkchen(Ignorierliste).


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

^^ ist das nicht nur ne schraube die geklebt werden muss?


----------



## Whitey (6. Juni 2007)

Auch mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Prophets einstell:





Ist soweit eigentlich fertig. Hinten kommt noch eine 203mm Disc. Irgendwann HONE Kurbeln.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ^^ ist das nicht nur ne schraube die geklebt werden muss?




5 min Arbeit.


----------



## GlanDas (6. Juni 2007)

Die Farbe ist mal übelst...so eine wäre auch mein Traum gewesen, gabs 2007 aber nicht im Programm...


----------



## varadero (6. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> 5 min Arbeit.


na na na, 30 min. Arbeit für einen geschulten...


----------



## scalpel69 (6. Juni 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Auch mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Prophets einstell:
> Ist soweit eigentlich fertig. Hinten kommt noch eine 203mm Disc. Irgendwann HONE Kurbeln.



Braucht man hinten eine 203mm Scheibe?? Glaub besser aussehen tuts hinten mit der kleinen Scheibe.
Sind die schwimmend gelagerten Scheiben halbwegs schleiffrei?


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Juni 2007)

5min war übertrieben, 15min ist aber durchaus realistisch.

Kannst ja mal bei meinen Fotos schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (6. Juni 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Braucht man hinten eine 203mm Scheibe?? Glaub besser aussehen tuts hinten mit der kleinen Scheibe.
> Sind die schwimmend gelagerten Scheiben halbwegs schleiffrei?



Die Hope Moto 6 ist bei mir komplett schleiffrei. Vorne wie hinten. Ich hab mit der 183er Disc leichtes Fading was ich gern kompensieren würde und meine 183er Disc hat nen Fabrikationsfehler - sie ist sehr weich und quitscht sehr laut egal welche Beläge ich fahre. Alle anderen Fehlerquellen wurden ausgeschloßen, kann nur noch die Disc sein. Optisch ist die 183er Disc klar schöner  

Nochmal zur Bremse - ich glaub eine brachialere Bremse gibt es nicht. Musst schon höllisch aufpassen auf Schotter mit der Dosierung  Mir gefällts


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

Problem. 
meine lefty hat nur 9 cm federweg!
konnte schon 1 cm durch das reseten rauskitzeln. 
an der hotline wurde mir gesagt, dass 1 cm durch die negativ feder verloren geht!
meine gabel ist auch 1 cm zu kurz. jedenfalls laut anleitung.

wo versteckt dich der letzte zentimeter?


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Juni 2007)

Wenns an der Negativfeder liegen sollte musst du ja nur mal härter aufpumpen. Wenn die Gabel dadurch tatsächlich noch rauskommt liegts daran.

Und dann bräuchtest du eigtl. eine weichere Negativfeder.


----------



## stevenvde (7. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> fahr vorne ne avid bb7 disc und hinten ne sd 7, dann kannste wenigstens die gleichen hebel verwenden und hast 0 fading.
> 
> so zu meinem rad:
> bilder bei tag:
> ...



Schönes Rad! Viel Spass damit! Welchen Grösse? Medium?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2007)

liegt an der negativ feder. bei fahrrad kohl haben die gesagt, die kÃ¼rzen die einfach bein nÃ¤chsten service, dass wÃ¼rde mit optimierung, dann 40 â¬ kosten.

is ne ganz schÃ¶n komische m^^
ist sehr gestreck aber man braucht ne sehr lange sattelstÃ¼tze (die orgninale ist schon bis zum anschlag drauÃen).
der kleine Rahmen ist aber schÃ¶n steif.


----------



## scalpel69 (7. Juni 2007)

Hier noch mein erstes cannondale:





alt aber bewährt, meine bessere Hälfte fährt jetzt damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2007)

deine arme freundin... erinnert an ne mittelalterliche streckbank ^^


----------



## scalpel69 (8. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> deine arme freundin... erinnert an ne mittelalterliche streckbank ^^



Hi,
das dachte ich auch erst und hab dann gleich mal einen kurzen und steileren Vorbau montiert. Kommentar: "Da sitzt man ja wie auf einem Hollandrad" da hab ich halt alles wieder zurückgebaut.
Das täuscht auch ein wenig, das ist ein S Rahmen und mit der komplett ungekröpften Stütze (die übrigens Klasse ist) passt es Ihr mit  knapp 170cm gut.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2007)

na dann passt es. frauen haben sowiso einen verkorkste sitzposition und wundern sich warum die nicht über ne wurzel fahren können.... und mann über die selbe wurzel 1 meter weit springt obwohl 1.80 ist und nen m rahmen fährt und sie auf nem "bequemen" 19.5 zoll rahme mit 1.60 ^^.


----------



## uphillking (8. Juni 2007)

Servus,

ich suche ganz dringend ein richtiges Foto von einem Cannondale Rush 6 (2007) in Lackierung "Fine Silver"!
Wie sieht die Farbe genau aus? 
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Googlen hat nix gebracht...


----------



## GlanDas (9. Juni 2007)

schau mal auf www.radsport-biking.de


----------



## Munibiker (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo!!
Bekomme in einer Woche mein Cannondal Taurin Carbon SI 1 
Farbe:jet Black(Matte)
LeftY Speed 110 DLR2 Fork


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juni 2007)

noch ein taiwan bomber ^^


----------



## badboy-rudi (10. Juni 2007)

Bezüglich Cannondale und Service möchte ich mal was positives berichten:
Geplant war der Start beim Willingen-Marathon am 04.06.07.
Diese Vorhaben wurde allerdings bei der Überprüfung meines Rades am Freitag vorher jäh gestoppt:
Meine Headshock federte bei der Überprüfung zwar ein- aber von da an nie wieder aus. Auch nach anfänglich leiterer und später härterer Gewalt.
Es folgte der Gang zum Händler (Rückenwind in DO).
Was dann folgte, kann ich nur als hervorragenden Service bezeichnen:
Mir wurde für Sonntag ein Rush Carbon Testrad geliehen und die Gabel ist bis Ende der nächsten Woche fertig.
Das soll erst mal einen nachmachen.
An dieser Stelle bein Dank an Rückenwind. 
Dass es dann  allerdings nur zur kleinen Runde  gereicht hat, lag allerdings
nicht an der Qualität des Rades sondern eher an der kurzen Gewöhnungszeit an das Rad.
Als Hardtail-Rohloff-Fahrer war das Rush in jeder Beziehung für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Trotz 10kg Radgewicht- Rückenschmerzen hatte ich bereits nach 30km.
Aber besser 55km als keinen km.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

ist das rush so gestreckt im vergleich zum caffeine? beziehungsweise der f serie?


----------



## badboy-rudi (10. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist das rush so gestreckt im vergleich zum caffeine? beziehungsweise der f serie?



Wie bei einigen CD-Modellen ist das Rush- wie von Dir vermutet- sehr gestreckt.
Die Lefty war mir auch zu weich aufgepumpt. Hat mich auf der Abfahrt fast in den Acker verschlagen. Nur das Ende der Kurve hat mich gerettet.
Meine Headshock ist härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf51NYU4BJ8
Mein F2 in Aktion! meine Freundin kam nicht mit dem filmen hinterher! ^^
Hatte 62.3 km/h aufm Tacho


----------



## uphillking (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Bremsleitung für hinten bei einem Cannondale Rush Gr."M" mindestens sein sollte?

Wäre toll.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Juni 2007)

Ich war mal ein racelastiger Leichtbaueimer (trotz Rohloff):






[/url][/IMG]
....und bin jetzt ein Altherren-Tourer.

Chase aS (alter Sack) mit hohem tiefen Sattel und Flaschenhalter:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## marewo (12. Juni 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Bremsleitung für hinten bei einem Cannondale Rush Gr."M" mindestens sein sollte?
> 
> Wäre toll.



Moin,
meine Bremsleitung ist zur Zeit 160cm lang, ich könnte allerdings noch 10-15 cm kürzen.
Gruß Marewo


----------



## jake (12. Juni 2007)

@ badboy rudi: aufpumpen hätte sicher abhilfe geschaffen )

@ dkc-live: erstmal glückwunsch zum neuen radl, immer fein anschliessen ab jetzt ;-) und zur grösse, cd hat die rahmenmaße verändert die neuen L rahmen sind jetzt 47 und nicht mehr 50, m war wenn mich nicht alles täuscht früher 46 ist jetzt glaub ich 42. ich weiss nicht so recht was die damit bezwecken wollen


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

m ist jetzt 44! fahre das mit 1.80 und bin super zufrieden! passt mit 350 er sattelstütze gradeso! ist der geilste frame den ich gefahren bin! der 650 mm rizer bringt massig kontrolle auf das kleine ding... aber trotzdem hab ich kaum sattelüberhöhung!


----------



## bigc-rider (13. Juni 2007)

nicke schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie gesagt will ich mal wissen wie viele Cannondale Fahrer es hier im Forum gibt
> postet mal auch eure Bikes hier mal
> ...


Bin erst heute auf Deine Frage gestossen: Habe mehrere Cannondales und bin (mit einer Ausnahme, die Geometrie vom Super-V hat nicht gepasst) voll zufrieden!
Bin aber noch nicht lange im Forum und auch nicht sehr aktiv...
...wie füge ich denn ein Bild hinzu?
Matthias


----------



## bigc-rider (13. Juni 2007)

user_1024 schrieb:


> mein furio


Schönes Bike, ein Custom-Aufbau, oder?
Kannst Du mal ne Spec-Liste schreiben?
Habe seit Freitag ein Caffeine 3, auch super, nur in der Serie etwas übergewichtig...


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

bilder! wieviel wiegts? mein caffeine wiegt 11.5 kg mit pedalen! find ich völlig i.o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolepadi (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

und meins, Neuaufbau 2006/2007:

















Daten:

Frame CAAD3 Mountain HeadShok Year '98 ('99)
Fork HeadShok DD50, v-brake-specific 
Rims MAVIC XM 819 UST, Eyeleted & Machined
Hubs Shimano Deore XT-M 760
Spokes DT Competition BLACK, 2.0/1.8
Tires  Michelin Hot S Tubeless, 26x2.2"
Pedals Wellgo CNC Platform
Crank Bontrager Comp, 22/32/44, 175mm
Chain Shimano Deore XT CN-HG93, 9-speed
Rear Cogs Shimano Deore XT CS-M 760, 9-speed,  11-32
Bottom Bracket 4-kant Shimano
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore XT FDM-760A
Rear Derailleur Shimano XT RD-M 761
Shifters Shimano Deore XT DualControl ST-M 760
Handlebars Guizzo Carbon 580mm 31,8mm oversize
Stem Cannondale 110mm 20° 31,8mm
Headset CODA Headset
Brakeset Shimano Deore XT BR-M 760
Brakelevers Shimano Deore XT DualControl ST-M 760
Saddle unknown MTB
Seat Post Guizzo Carbon 27,2mm 400mm
Colors Super yellow/black decals
Sizes  L
Weight 12 kg with Pedals


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

kürz mal die züge, dass ist nicht gut wenn die an den boots langscheuern!
der lack ist aber gut erhalten! neulackiert?
sehr schick!


----------



## Bolepadi (13. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kürz mal die züge, dass ist nicht gut wenn die an den boots langscheuern!
> der lack ist aber gut erhalten! neulackiert?
> sehr schick!



ist noch der Lack von '98, hat zwar schon ein paar Stellen, is aber noch zu verkraften, soll aber trotzdem ausgetauscht werden. 

siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283682

danke für den Tip, werde die Schaltzüge nochmal kürzen.


----------



## user_1024 (13. Juni 2007)

bigc-rider schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, ein Custom-Aufbau, oder?
> Kannst Du mal ne Spec-Liste schreiben?
> Habe seit Freitag ein Caffeine 3, auch super, nur in der Serie etwas übergewichtig...



Ja, ist custom made. Und ich kann's nicht empfehlen. Die c.m. Teile, die mir der Händler angebaut hat, waren besch***en montiert. Schaltung, Bremsen funktionierten nicht richtig, defekte, vermutlich bereits benutzte Magura-Patrone in der Gabel, Steuersatz knackte, Reifen falschrum drauf, falscher Vorbau, Kassette eierte ...
Hab's dann nach und nach korrigiert bzw. ausgetauscht. Besser hätte ich das Rad in Original-Ausstattung gekauft und selbst die entsprechenden Teile angepasst. Oder direkt Rahmen-Gabel-Set und selbst aufbauen!

jetzt besteht es aus

Rahmen: Cannondale Furio L
Gabel: Fatty Ultra DLR 2 (Magura-Patrone)
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax ST
Reifen: Schwalbe Super Moto
Schläuche: keine  -Notubes Flüssigkeit -
Vorbau: Headshock 80 mm 25°
Lenker: Easton EA 70 Monkey Bar 2" Rise
Sattlstütze: Easton EA 70
Sattel: Fizik Dolomiti

Rest: Shimano XT

und macht Spaß.

Das Gewicht weiß ich nicht, aber ich werd's demnächst mal an eine Waage hängen.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

hui ... schlechter erfahrung? warum haste das nicht gleich reklamiert?
meins kam top an!


----------



## bigc-rider (14. Juni 2007)

Hab's nicht gewogen, geschätzt zwischen 11,5 und 12 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

is doch in ordnung das Gewicht ... hab durch Tuning beim Händler ein halbes Kilo gespart damit mein f2 11.5 Kilo wiegt ^^

an der Kurbel (zum bespiel stylo team), Kasette (xt), Laufradsatz (irgendwas leichtes), Reifen (zum beispiel nobby nic mit xxlight schläuchen), Sattel (speedneedle oder slr) kannste ne Menge Gewicht sparen. Es sind ja fast alles Verschleißteile die du nach und nach tauschen kannst.

ich denke mal der Lenker gefällt die auch so wie er ist! Ich finde den 680 mm Riser richtig geil!


----------



## bigc-rider (14. Juni 2007)

ich mag zwar auch Riserlenker aber 680mm ist schon fast zuviel des Guten...
so 640-650mm sind für mich optimal!
ach so, wegen der Lefty: es gibt da einen Rückruf von Cannondale für 2007er Modelle der Speed DLR2 - http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=4418&nodeid=1
beim Händler checken ob Deine betroffen ist


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2007)

Hm - also so schön Eure Hardtails auch aussehen, aber das Gewicht geht gar nett  

Main 12 Jahre alten F700 hatt fahrfertig 10,8 in Large und mein (Alu )Rush hatt auch nicht mehr  

Wenn ich mir ein neues Hardtail aufbaue (möchte ich gern ) dann MUSS das deutlich unter 10 liegen, sonst kann ich's gleich lassen ...


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Juni 2007)

Das kommt halt so ein bisschen drauf an, was du von deinem Rad erwartest.

Ich habe auch immer gesagt mit einem Rad über 10,5Kg wollte ich nicht tot übern Zaun hängen. Meine wiegen jetzt 11,7 und 14,xy.


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm - also so schön Eure Hardtails auch aussehen, aber das Gewicht geht gar nett
> 
> Main 12 Jahre alten F700 hatt fahrfertig 10,8 in Large und mein (Alu )Rush hatt auch nicht mehr
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein neues Hardtail aufbaue (möchte ich gern ) dann MUSS das deutlich unter 10 liegen, sonst kann ich's gleich lassen ...



ich brauch das schwere rad! ich will nen tourer!
lefty zu fatty mind 500 gramm!
rizer zu flat mind 150 gramm!
Albert und smart Sam in Alpencross ausgführung zu Mountainking! min 400 Gramm!
was auf jedenfall kommt ist ein leichterer lrs und kurbel vllt 400-500 gramm!

schon wäre ohne viel aufwand unter den 10 kg !

ich will nen robusten tourer mit dem ich nicht zimperlich umgehen brauch!
da ich keine rennen fahre stand mir, dass gewicht auch noch nicht im weg!


zu lefty! meine ist ab werk getestet!

und laut anleitung ist die lefty dlr2 eine für allmountain zugelassene gabel!
und das gewicht geht doch für ein allmountainbike in ordnung!


----------



## jasper (14. Juni 2007)

so,
hier mal ein paar pics von meinem bike.
es sind inzwischen andere pedale dran und der flite kommt demnächst zum neubeziehen zum schuster.
der flaschenhalter ist potthässlich aber in meinen ringlé h2o passt der akku für die beleuchtung nicht 

















bin heute ein bisschen straße gefahren:  





edit: ach ja, dass die bremsen etwas weit stehen ist mir auch klar. habe die grade erst vor ner woche montiert und noch nicht nachjustiert.


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juni 2007)

Die Gabel find ich mal filigran 

mit steilerem vorbau + flatbar sähe es noch stimmiger aus.
Aber sonst ein sauberes (obwohl's dreckig ist) Bike


----------



## jasper (14. Juni 2007)

ja, ich wusste, dass jemand den lenker ansprechen würde 
bin jetzt 10 jahre flat gefahren, jetzt möcht ich mal etwas bequemer sitzen


----------



## bigc-rider (15. Juni 2007)

der Lenker ist doch ok; ich hab am liebsten nen Lowriser, aber das ist immer Geschmackssache, oder?
amüsanter finde ich die Glocke, die ist mir für ein Mountainbike etwas überdimensioniert... 

Noch ein Wort zum Thema Gewichte:
ich war auch etwas über das hohe Komplettgewicht des Caffeine überrascht (der nackte Rahmen in L wiegt laut Händler ca. 1400g), aber die Summe aus Oversized-Riserbar, Drahtreifen, Sattel mit CrMo-Gestell, lange 31,6er Stütze etc. macht's dann!
Meine alten Bikes liegen beide bei knapp über 10 kg:


----------



## jasper (15. Juni 2007)

bigc-rider schrieb:


> amüsanter finde ich die Glocke, die ist mir für ein Mountainbike etwas überdimensioniert...


hehe, klar. aber platz bekomme ich damit, und zwar immer recht zügig 
*DONNNNG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (15. Juni 2007)

bigc-rider schrieb:


> Meine alten Bikes liegen beide bei knapp über 10 kg:



Jaja schon klar.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. Juni 2007)

bigc-rider schrieb:


> Meine alten Bikes liegen beide bei knapp über 10 kg:



Du meinst doch wohl nicht die beiden Bikes auf den Bildern oder?


----------



## Fliegenbein (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
suche jemanden der meinen Jekyll-Rahmen (M) gegen seinen
F-Rahmen tauscht.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

why?
ein paar daten zu dem rahmen!
alter!
km! 
federweg!
zustand!
...

leider gefällt mir die farbe (und die zuführung) nicht aber so ein jekyll wäre schon geil ^^


----------



## Fliegenbein (17. Juni 2007)

Der Rahmen ist von Anfang 2003 hat somit 100mm Federweg
und ist ca. 4500 km gefahren.
Keine Risse oder Beulen.
Minimale kleine Lackschäden.(Ist halt guter Cd-Lack)
Scheuerstellen abgeklebt.
Ist denn ein F-Rahmen vorhanden?


----------



## bigc-rider (18. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Du meinst doch wohl nicht die beiden Bikes auf den Bildern oder?


doch klar, welche sonst:
Cdale F800SL mit XT/LX-Mix, Louise und Votec Tox light mit XT, HS-33


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2007)

ich schätze das linke auf 11.5-12 kg! das rechte ebenfalls!


----------



## bigc-rider (18. Juni 2007)

sind beide unter 11 kg !!!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juni 2007)

@dkc - warum auch nicht; er spart zirka 300-400gr allein an der Gabel, wenn die Laufräder so um, die 1500-1600gr wiegen (nochmals zirka 300 bis 600 gr),die Reifen jeweils um die 500gr und die Schläuche jeweils um die 100gr, dann kann das schon eine Gewichtsersparnis von zirka einem Kilo ausmachen, ohne das es teurer Anbauteile bedarf

+ Griffe + Sattel + Lenker + Pedale....etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigc-rider (18. Juni 2007)

das F800SL ist der 2003er CAAD5-Rahmen (leichter als Optimo!) mit nur minimalen Änderungen gegen die Serienausstattung (Selle San Marco mit Ti-Gestell, Schwalbe Jimmy 2.1, Low-Rizerbar)
das Votec Tox liegt mit den oversized Rohren unter 1600g Rahmengewicht, auch die Air²-Forke unter 1800g, dazu die komplette XT (XTR-Schaltwerk, DT-Naben mit X517) und HS-33


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2007)

da ich auch 100 gramm schläuche und 500 gramm reifen habe. glaube ich nicht, dfass er nur mit lenker, gabel, rahmen über 1 kg spart ... die laufräder werden sihc nix nehmen wobei mein sattel ja noch leichter ist!
ich glaube es erst wenn ich das rad auf der waage sehe!


----------



## scalpel69 (18. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da ich auch 100 gramm schläuche und 500 gramm reifen habe. glaube ich nicht, dfass er nur mit lenker, gabel, rahmen über 1 kg spart ... die laufräder werden sihc nix nehmen wobei mein sattel ja noch leichter ist!
> ich glaube es erst wenn ich das rad auf der waage sehe!



knapp unter 11kg könnte grad hinkommen, mein scalpel wiegt 11,7kg mit relativ schweren UST in 2,25" und einem recht schweren specialized Sattel. 
Wenn ich 400g für die Reifen und 400g für die Hinterradfederung abziehe und der Sattel auch noch leichter ist sinds unter 11kg.

Selbst das uralt F700 meiner Frau wiegt "nur" 11,4 kg mit DD50, CD Federstütze und schweren 323 Pedalen.


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juni 2007)

meine Gruke wiegt auch noch über 11kg und da hab ich schon einiges geändert.

Ist jedoch ein XL Rahmen.

Trotzdem find ich es komisch das manche Leute es schaffen "normalobikes" unter die 11kg zu bekommen.

...Tachotuning


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juni 2007)

bigc-rider schrieb:


> das F800SL ist der 2003er CAAD5-Rahmen (leichter als Optimo!) mit nur minimalen Änderungen gegen die Serienausstattung (Selle San Marco mit Ti-Gestell, Schwalbe Jimmy 2.1, Low-Rizerbar)
> das Votec Tox liegt mit den oversized Rohren unter 1600g Rahmengewicht, auch die Air²-Forke unter 1800g, dazu die komplette XT (XTR-Schaltwerk, DT-Naben mit X517) und HS-33




Hängs an die Waage und alle sind überzeugt. Da du das Gewicht schonmal nach oben korrigiert hast legt das schon den Verdacht nahe, daß du es nicht kennst.


----------



## jasper (18. Juni 2007)

ist diese gewichtssache hier jetzt zum virtuellen rutenmessen geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juni 2007)

Nein, zum ganz normalen Thema. 

Wenn dich das Gewicht deines Rades nicht interessiert, schreibst du es nicht hier rein. Wenn es dich interessiert, wiegst du es und schreibst es dann hier rein.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

Tja anderseits muss ich Leute tadeln die behaupten 500gr Reifen zu fahren, wenn sie in einem anderen Thread noch von 680gr Reifen reden; daher stellt sich bei mir die Frage wie glaubewÃ¼rdig diese dann sind: _*ich habe mir die albert alpencross und die smart sam alpencross. fÃ¼r mein allmountain hardtail bestellt! 680 gramm, dass stÃ¼ck und kosten zusammen 48 â¬ bei bc. der verschleiÃ ist auch sehr gering!*_  letzendlich kann es mÃ¶glich sein,Ã¼berlege mir zum Beispiel auf die Conti Speed King Super Sonic 2.1 umzusteigen zirka 400gr gegenÃ¼ber meinen Michelin wÃ¤ren damit wieder zirka 150gr eingespart; oder wenn ich mir die Griffe einiger Bikes anschaue, mit Schrauben ein Alptraum auf der Waage 100gr++++, da lob ich mir die Ritchey WCS oder Kork mit unter 50gr das Paar, der Rizer Lenker mit einer Breite von 680mm mÃ¼sste so bei 300gr liegen ein flat bei etwas um die hÃ¤lfte und so kann man das weiter spinnen und weiter und weiter.........................jeder kann sein Bike mit wenigen Eingriffen leichter machen,also nicht 

PS.das Gewicht meines Bikes zum Beispiel variiert,von gereinigt zu Lehmklumpen mit Pedalen.....von Tages zu Nachtbetrieb.....etc....


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

Ganz nebenbei fährt jemand die Conti Speed King Super Sonic 2.1??? Bin mir noch ein wenig unschlüssig die Gewichtseinsparung ist super,aber das Ungewisse


----------



## GehroStefan (19. Juni 2007)

Was bringt ein 11kg - Bike wenn der Fahrer viel zu fett ist? Da gibts ganz andrere Einsparpotentiale.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (19. Juni 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Was bringt ein 11kg - Bike wenn der Fahrer viel zu fett ist? Da gibts ganz andrere Einsparpotentiale.



Das Argument ist so alt, wie es Leichtbau giibt. Ersten haben einige Spaß daran ihr Bike zu tunen und zweitens gibt es genug Leute, die Gewichtstechnisch ebenfall schon am Limit sind.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Tja anderseits muss ich Leute tadeln die behaupten 500gr Reifen zu fahren, wenn sie in einem anderen Thread noch von 680gr Reifen reden; daher stellt sich bei mir die Frage wie glaubewÃ¼rdig diese dann sind: _*ich habe mir die albert alpencross und die smart sam alpencross. fÃ¼r mein allmountain hardtail bestellt! 680 gramm, dass stÃ¼ck und kosten zusammen 48 â¬ bei bc. der verschleiÃ ist auch sehr gering!*_  letzendlich kann es mÃ¶glich sein,Ã¼berlege mir zum Beispiel auf die Conti Speed King Super Sonic 2.1 umzusteigen zirka 400gr gegenÃ¼ber meinen Michelin wÃ¤ren damit wieder zirka 150gr eingespart; oder wenn ich mir die Griffe einiger Bikes anschaue, mit Schrauben ein Alptraum auf der Waage 100gr++++, da lob ich mir die Ritchey WCS oder Kork mit unter 50gr das Paar, der Rizer Lenker mit einer Breite von 680mm mÃ¼sste so bei 300gr liegen ein flat bei etwas um die hÃ¤lfte und so kann man das weiter spinnen und weiter und weiter.........................jeder kann sein Bike mit wenigen Eingriffen leichter machen,also nicht
> 
> PS.das Gewicht meines Bikes zum Beispiel variiert,von gereinigt zu Lehmklumpen mit Pedalen.....von Tages zu Nachtbetrieb.....etc....



blubb! ich fahre noch die orginal reifen die schwalbe sindnoch nicht da! dann wird das gewicht auf 11.6 korrigiert!
ich fahre die smart sam aber schon auf nem anderen rad!


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> blubb! ich fahre noch die orginal reifen die schwalbe sindnoch nicht da! dann wird das gewicht auf 11.6 korrigiert!
> ich fahre die smart sam aber schon auf nem anderen rad!



 nee is klar


----------



## SmithWesson (19. Juni 2007)

ist euch schon aufgefallen das cannondale bikes fürs gröbste gebaut werden und das es da nicht auf jedes gramm ankommt sondern auf haltbarkeit 

ihr seit wie weiber die sich über schminke oder gardinen und so nen zeug unterhalten


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

Im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht,aber es macht einfach Spaß zu pöbeln (wenn andere sich als Allwissende darstellen)
ach das mit der Haltbarkeit ist auch so eine Sache habt ihr euch schon die Betriebsstunden für die aktuellen Leftys und Fattys angeschaut :-( meine Fatty musste nach sechs Monaten zur Inspektion wegen Ölverlustes- Service war aber Top und hat nur die Versandgebühren gekostet 
das mit dem Leichtbau ist auch so eine Sache,wenn es an die Stabi geht würde ich auch dvon abstand nehmen,aber wie in vielen Threads zu lesen ist kann man mit wenigen Eingriffen Gewicht sparen.Gewicht das man nicht den Berg hochschleppen muss, nicht beschleunigen und verzögern mus. Von daher würde ich mir jedes unnötige Gewicht sparen 
.
mfg


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (19. Juni 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ist euch schon aufgefallen das cannondale bikes fürs gröbste gebaut werden und das es da nicht auf jedes gramm ankommt sondern auf haltbarkeit
> 
> ihr seit wie weiber die sich über schminke oder gardinen und so nen zeug unterhalten



Tja, das ist nur bedingt richtig. Denn wenn etwas leicht ist, dann heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es nicht mehr stabil ist. Mein neues Taurine soll, wenn es fertig ist um die 9 kg wiegen und das bei für den Einsatzzweck (XC, Marthon) voller Tauglichkeit und ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung.
Wir reden dann übrigens nicht merh über Gramm, sondern über Kilogramm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (19. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Tja, das ist nur bedingt richtig. Denn wenn etwas leicht ist, dann heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es nicht mehr stabil ist. Mein neues Taurine soll, wenn es fertig ist um die 9 kg wiegen und das bei für den Einsatzzweck (XC, Marthon) voller Tauglichkeit und ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung.
> Wir reden dann übrigens nicht merh über Gramm, sondern über Kilogramm!



S&W fährt ein Rush Carbon.

Rein rationale Gründe Das schwerere, labile Alu häts einfach nicht getan.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

naja mein caffeine ist ja auch eher für allmountain gedacht... 
die gabel ist dafür freigeben!
die klickies auch!
und ne 180 er scheibe mit alberts tut ihr übriges!
ich finde da gehen 11.8 kg voll in ordnung!

ist das in ordnung, dass meine lefty unmengen an fett ausspuckt(beim luftablassen).


----------



## SmithWesson (19. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> S&W fährt ein Rush Carbon.
> 
> Rein rationale Gründe Das schwerere, labile Alu häts einfach nicht getan.



zur info ich habe das rush geschenkt bekommen für mich hätte es auch das alu rush getan


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist das in ordnung, dass meine lefty unmengen an fett ausspuckt(beim luftablassen).



naja normal ist es nicht "schmatzt" sie? Funktioniert der Lockout?


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kommt das Fett aus dem Ventil? dann wunderts mich nicht dass es deiner Lefty an Federweg mangelt, da hats wohl einer mit dem Schmieren gut gemeint.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

zum 2. mal extreme massen! hat mir die ganze bremscheibe rotgesabbert!
meine lefty ist 11-12 mm über reifen! je nach tagesform! und wenn die luft drausen ist 3 cm! soll ich das ganze fett rauspusten?
der lockout funzt einwandfrei!

die lagerbahnen hab ich vernünftig gefettet (grün) und die halbringe unter der topcap auch mit grünem fett! unten kommt nur totes raus!

war eben im keller 
mein dämpfer ist im arsch!
lockout rein -> pumpe schnell->irgendwann kommt blubbern-> lockout außer funktion! beim einstellknopf macht es bei drehen komische geräusche und hackelt!


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> zum 2. mal extreme massen! hat mir die ganze bremscheibe rotgesabbert!
> meine lefty ist 11-12 mm über reifen! je nach tagesform! und wenn die luft drausen ist 3 cm! soll ich das ganze fett rauspusten?
> der lockout funzt einwandfrei!
> 
> ...



dann wars wohl kein Fett sondern Dämpferöl?


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

Tja kann dich beruhigen bei mir hatts bei 88 nur eine Woche gedauert hätte :kotz: können;frag deinen Dealer ob er dir für die Zeit ein Bike leiht


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

pff ich rufe morgen bei kohl an frage ob die das übern tag machen können! da bring ich die hin! oder fahr zu 88 hin ^^
leipzig liegt da sehr günstig !
mein dealer ist 500 km weg! weil der in leipzig überteuert und inkompetent ist!

edit:
das ist die hubba-bubba-rotze...





nach 3 mal aufpumpen und ablassen kam nix mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2007)

Hm das Öl sieht eigentlich anders aus,frag die Jungs einfach,vielleicht schick ihnen das Bild - sieht aus wie Erdbeerpudding wohl durch ein Erdbeerfeld gefahren;
kann aber auch sein, dass es sich jetzt erledigt hat, wenn nichts mehr kommt. 
Viel Glück


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

ja .. jetzt funzt der lockout nicht mehr! typisch für zuwenig öl in der kartusche!
durch schneller pumpen im lockout schlägt, dass öl blasen und die dämpfung versagt!


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Juni 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> zur info ich habe das rush geschenkt bekommen für mich hätte es auch das alu rush getan



Ich würde es sofort in Carbon nehmen. Meine Räder auch, gibts aber nicht. Und wenn müsste ich sie mir auch schenken lassen, ich weiss nur noch nicht von wem.


----------



## Stefan68 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab gerade nicht die Zeit um nachzuschauen ob das hier schon besprochen wurde, aber ... es gibt einen Rückruf von Cannondale für bestimmte Lefty Modelle. Ich bin leider betroffen. Das nur mal als Info:

http://de.cannondale.com/tech_center/recalls/en_recalls.html


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

fahrrad kohl ist top! der schaut grade ob er noch ne dlr 2 partrone rumliegen hat! wÃ¼rde mir ne neue einbauen und die alte servicen! ist in 1-2 std erledigt! da kagg ich doch auf die garantie und bezahle 40 â¬


----------



## bigc-rider (20. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hängs an die Waage und alle sind überzeugt. Da du das Gewicht schonmal nach oben korrigiert hast legt das schon den Verdacht nahe, daß du es nicht kennst.


nix nach oben korrigiert: wo ist der Unterschied zwischen über 10 kg und unter 11 kg? seit dem letzten Wiegen sind halt kleine(!) Änderungen gewesen, dass ich mich nicht auf 100g festlegen wollte...

ist auch geplanter (extrem-)Leichtbau, alles stabil genug für den Alltags- und Toureneinsatz - mit 'ner Fatty-70 droppt wohl keiner mehr als 50cm, oder doch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2007)

ach so ein zweimal die Woche im Funpark muss sein  hat noch keinem meiner Bikes geschadet


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

die halten bei entsprechneder wartung mehr aus als man denkt ... aber wenn man mit loser topcap fährt gibs nen schönen abflug ^^


----------



## scalpel69 (20. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die halten bei entsprechneder wartung mehr aus als man denkt ... aber wenn man mit loser topcap fährt gibs nen schönen abflug ^^



die halten auch ohne Wartung jede Menge aus, meine Fatty hab ich nach 4 Jahren und ca. 12000km zum ersten mal aufgemacht (Dämper zerlegt und gereinigt, Öl getauscht, Lufthülse und Kolben gereinigt und gefettet, Linearlager gereinigt und gefettet). Hab die Gabel aber nur aufgemacht nachdem ich die Wartungsintervalle im CD Handbuch gesehen habe


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

anderes forum


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Canondale hats die Gabel vorn (einseitiger Dämpfer) total zerschlagen. Ich bin mir etwa 30kmh über eine Wurzel gefahren, mit mir noch 3 andere Biker, die alle normale Dämpfer hatten (RockShox) - mein Canondale hats zerlegt, das Laufrad vorn ist quasi von der Halterung abgebrochen, hat einen lauten Knack gegeben, dachte erst, ich hab die Wurzel zerteilt, aber die hat mein Laufrad zerlegt. Das Bike ist 9 Monate alt, wirklich wohl gefühlt hab ich mich zwar nie mit dem Konstrukt, sah zwar gut aus, aber es musste ja irgendwie instabiler sein, als eine klassiche 2-seitige Haltung - so....wie dem auch sei - ich hab daher jetzt halt das Problem. Der Händler meint, unsachgemäss behandelt, Garantie....Beweislast liegt bei mir.....was nun? Kann man das reparieren? Foto geht leider momentan nicht, meine Digicam hatte ich im Gepäck, bin gestürzt und die Cam hats das Objektiv zerbrochen - kommt wieder alles zusammen, zum Glück hats mir nichts getan, hatte glück auf dem Waldboden, nur der Rucksack hat alles innen zerbrochen.



der erzählt doch mist?


----------



## scalpel69 (20. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> anderes forum
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass eine Leftyachse bricht, schon gar nicht nach 9 Monaten und überhaupt nicht wegen einer Wurzel. Selbst wenn er mit lockout drüber gesemmelt ist, vorher zerlegts das Laufrad


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> anderes forum
> 
> 
> der erzählt doch mist?


davon kannst du ausgehen.  Vor allem weil auch noch zufälligerweise seine Digikäm zu Bruch ging. Sowas aber auch.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Juni 2007)

> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Canondale hats die Gabel vorn (einseitiger Dämpfer) total zerschlagen. Ich bin mir etwa 30kmh über eine Wurzel gefahren, mit mir noch 3 andere Biker, die alle normale Dämpfer hatten (RockShox) - mein Canondale hats zerlegt, das Laufrad vorn ist quasi von der Halterung abgebrochen, hat einen lauten Knack gegeben, dachte erst, ich hab die Wurzel zerteilt, aber die hat mein Laufrad zerlegt. Das Bike ist 9 Monate alt, wirklich wohl gefühlt hab ich mich zwar nie mit dem Konstrukt, sah zwar gut aus, aber es musste ja irgendwie instabiler sein, als eine klassiche 2-seitige Haltung - so....wie dem auch sei - ich hab daher jetzt halt das Problem. Der Händler meint, unsachgemäss behandelt, Garantie....Beweislast liegt bei mir.....was nun? Kann man das reparieren? Foto geht leider momentan nicht, meine Digicam hatte ich im Gepäck, bin gestürzt und die Cam hats das Objektiv zerbrochen - kommt wieder alles zusammen, zum Glück hats mir nichts getan, hatte glück auf dem Waldboden, nur der Rucksack hat alles innen zerbrochen.



So sehr mir dir ständige Ruf nach Anwalt und Gericht auf den Sack geht: bei sowas würde ich mir wünschen, Cannondale würde dem nachgehen und wegen übler Nachrede verklagen.

Dem sind bestimmt auch schon mehrmals Vogelspinnen aus der Yukapalme im Bett rumgelaufen.


----------



## badboy-rudi (21. Juni 2007)

An diese Geschichte glaube ich auch nicht.
Vor meinem Badboy-Rohloff bin ich 3 Jahre Levty gefahren- einschlieslich Marathon und es ist nix dergleichen passiert.
Abgesehen davon wäre Cannondale bei der strengen amerikanischen Rechtssprechung in punkto Produkthaftung sehr leichtsinnig, so etwas zu riskieren.
Wie kann ein Handy im!!! Rucksack kaputt gehen? Trikot könnte ich noch verstehen.
Normalerweise fällt man bei dieser Sturzbeschreibung nach vorn auf das Gesicht/ Kopf oder Schulter.
Aber nicht auf den Rücken. Einfach ignorieren ist das Beste.

Ich finde die Levty klasse und habe mir doch noch eine bestellt.
Wird nächste Woche installiert und dann gleich im Salzburger Land erprobt.
Bin auf die Kombi Rohloff-Levty gespannt.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Juni 2007)

> Bin auf die Kombi Rohloff-Levty gespannt.



Solange es keine Carbon SL ist hast du jetzt zumindest ein besseres Gegengewicht zu dem Klunker im Hinterrad.


----------



## badboy-rudi (21. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Solange es keine Carbon SL ist hast du jetzt zumindest ein besseres Gegengewicht zu dem Klunker im Hinterrad.



Wird wohl nichts.
Ist eine Speed Carbon SL.
Ich wollte das Rad nicht unbedingt schwerer werden lassen.
Du hast auch umgerüstet habe ich gesehen.
Vom Federweg her ist die Levty besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (21. Juni 2007)

Sauber! Darf man fragen was du bezahlst?


----------



## TimTailor (21. Juni 2007)

HAllo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zu Lefty Max (136mm): Wie weit kann man bei euch die blaue Enstellschraube am Öldämpfer (unten an der Gabel) drehen?
Ich befürchte, meine Ölkartusche ist hinüber. Ich kann das Rad endlos drehen. Das würde auch erklären, wie das Öl auf meine Bremsscheibe kommt...
Falls es so ist: Kann das der normale Händler reparieren oder muss die Gabel zu 88?
Auf welche Kosten kann ich mich einrichten?

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## badboy-rudi (21. Juni 2007)

@schnellejugend-Ich verhandle noch.
Wird wohl ein Kombi-Preis zusammen mit dem SystemSix.
Poste aber nach Einbau und Urlaub mal ein Bild von dem Rad.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2007)

meine lefty is wieder ganz! 40 â¬ hats mich gekostet! hab sie zu kohl in altenberg gebracht!


----------



## chrikoh (21. Juni 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> An diese Geschichte glaube ich auch nicht.
> Vor meinem Badboy-Rohloff bin ich 3 Jahre Levty gefahren- einschlieslich Marathon und es ist nix dergleichen passiert.
> Abgesehen davon wäre Cannondale bei der strengen amerikanischen Rechtssprechung in punkto Produkthaftung sehr leichtsinnig, so etwas zu riskieren.
> Wie kann ein Handy im!!! Rucksack kaputt gehen? Trikot könnte ich noch verstehen.
> ...



Welche hast du dir bestellt? Wieviel kostet sie?


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Juni 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Welche hast du dir bestellt? Wieviel kostet sie?



Liest du mit?



> Wird wohl ein Kombi-Preis zusammen mit dem SystemSix



Jawollllll!


----------



## badboy-rudi (21. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Liest du mit?
> 
> 
> 
> Jawollllll!



Das SytemSix hab ich schon bekommen und ist der Hammer. 
Sollte beflügeln, da immerhin damit der Giro gowonnen wurde.
Bei Trainingsmangel hilft öfters neues Material.
Hat mich insoweit angespornt, dass ich früheren Versprechen zum Trotz wohl doch wieder ein Rennen fahre- wenn auch ein Jedermann in Hamburg.

Verflixt-Levty schreibt man mit f. Wer schreiben kann, .....


----------



## Priester (26. Juni 2007)

Moin Cannondaler,

für den Aufbau meines alten Caad3-Hardtails suche ich abgebildeten älteren Headshok-Vorbau, allerdings in schwarz: Länge ca. 100mm, Winkel ca. 20°, Farbe schwarz glänzend (also nicht matt), Einschraubenschaftklemmung...







Wer was hat, möge sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Könnte alternativ zum Kauf auch Tausch in aktuelleres, leichteres Modell (100mm/20°, aber auch andere Maße im Angebot) anbieten...

Außerdem suche ich noch dieses THE-Schutzblech: Modell "Frame Fender"...


----------



## jasper (26. Juni 2007)

hi, ich glaube, den vorbau gibt´s nicht in schwarz glänzend. jedenfalls habe ich ihn noch nie gesehen. von roox gibt´s vorbauten für headshok in schwarz glänzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (26. Juni 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> ...Ich finde die Levty klasse und habe mir doch noch eine bestellt.
> Wird nächste Woche installiert und dann gleich im Salzburger Land erprobt.
> Bin auf die Kombi Rohloff-Levty gespannt.



ich fahr die kombi schon, zwar nicht mit ner SL weil´s die damals noch nicht gab und mir auch zu teuer wäre, aber mit ner 100 dlr. ich kann nur sagen: GEEIILL !!!!


----------



## Priester (26. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> hi, ich glaube, den vorbau gibt´s nicht in schwarz glänzend. jedenfalls habe ich ihn noch nie gesehen. von roox gibt´s vorbauten für headshok in schwarz glänzend.



Doch, die Modelle bis 1997 gab es schwarz glänzend (habe selber einen in gl. schwarz, allerdings nicht in den gewünschten Maßen) und silber. Danach nur noch schwarz eloxiert...


----------



## Ronon Dex (26. Juni 2007)

das ist meine cannondale F400...
was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2007)

Ich hätt die Barplugs weggelassen.
Und das Blau kommt leider nicht wirklich raus durch die qualität des Fotos und der position in der es geschossen wurde.
Sonst ein feines Bike.
Wie viel wiegts?


----------



## bauriedl (27. Juni 2007)

Fahre ein Jekyll mit einer Lefty DLR bei der eine 203mm Bremsscheibe  für optimale  Verzögerung sorgt und die ich auch fast komplett absenken kann. Der Umbau hat mich zwar viele schlaflose Nächte durch grübeln und konstruieren gekostet aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Fahre sehr viel in den Bergen und da ist das Gold wert. 
Auch ein F600 Furio ist in meinem Besitz das ich alltagstauglich gemacht habe mit Schutzblech und Licht. Mit dem fahre ich fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit (einfach 19km).
Auch meine Frau fährt ein Jekyll, das ich Ihr zum 50ten geschenkt habe. Die ist aber nicht so Fahrrad-verrückt wie ich.
Wie Ihr seht bin ich ein totaler Cannondale-Fan.

Servus
              Michael


----------



## Ronon Dex (27. Juni 2007)

das wiegt 10,8 kg...die lrs sind ein bisschen schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (27. Juni 2007)

Priester schrieb:


> Doch, die Modelle bis 1997 gab es schwarz glänzend (habe selber einen in gl. schwarz, allerdings nicht in den gewünschten Maßen) und silber. Danach nur noch schwarz eloxiert...



Auch mit der Zweischraubenklemmung vorne? Ich kenne in glänzend nur die mit einer Schraube vorne.

Ich habe deinen gewünschten auch nur in matt.



> Fahre ein Jekyll mit einer Lefty DLR bei der eine 203mm Bremsscheibe für optimale Verzögerung sorgt und die ich auch fast komplett absenken kann. Der Umbau hat mich zwar viele schlaflose Nächte durch grübeln und konstruieren gekostet aber es hat sich gelohnt.



Hört sich extrem interessant und nach hohem Freakpotential an. Stell doch mal vor.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juni 2007)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> das ist meine cannondale F400...
> was haltet ihr denn davon?



sieht klasse aus, man hätte ich gerne wieder V-Brakes 
mal ne Frage ist der Vorbau so richtig??? gehört der nicht anders herum????


----------



## jasper (27. Juni 2007)

schau mal, wie schmal der lenker ist. da fährt einer auf race ab.
bin auch 10 jahre so rumgefahren, jetzt reicht´s 

@schnellejugend: ich sehe das genauso. flipflop vorbauten gibt´s m.e. nicht in glänzend.


----------



## Ronon Dex (27. Juni 2007)

ja eig. gehört der vorbau andersrum, aber ich hab den so gedreht um die geometrie ein bisschen zu verbessern für mich. und bei steilen anstiegen steigt das fahrrad dann vorne nicht mehr so leicht hoch...und wie ich finde sieht das bike damit besser aus^^


----------



## schnellejugend (27. Juni 2007)

Mein Vorbau steht auch so, hatte damit bei geradem Lenker ~6cm Überhöhung. Ist nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juni 2007)

Ah Schmerzen hab mal zum Spass den Vorbau gedreht, jetzt hab ich Rückenschmerzen  muss sagen Bergauf wirklich super, aber wenns winklig oho ;habs ihn ganz schnell wieder gedreht 
was wiegt das Teil eigentlich?


----------



## bauriedl (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
dann will ich mal meine Konstruktion etwas näher erklären. Zuerst will ich vorausschicken das ich die Möglichkeit besitze eine kleine Drehbank und Fräsmaschine zu benützen.
Mit dem Drehknopf den Ihr auf einem der Fotos seht kann ich die Zugstufe stufenlos bis zur Blockade zudrehen und mit einem kräftigen Druck auf den Lenker während der Fahrt kann ich die Gabel zusammendrücken. Durch Drehen am Knopf öffnet sich ein Ventil  und die Lefty kommt wieder hoch.  Habe viel Lehrgeld bezahlt bis ich die richtige Materialwahl der Kolbenstange mit der dazugehörenden Wärmebehandlung herausgefunden habe um die hohen Drücke der sie ausgesetzt ist ohne Beschädigungen zu überstehen.
Bei der ganzen Aktion kam auch ein längerer Federweg von nun 115mm mit einem 2.4er Nobby Nick zustande. Die Abstimmung der Dämpfung habe ich bewusst etwas weicher gewählt denn ich komme schön langsam in die Jahre(53).  Mein nächstes Ziel ist es mit einem Dreh an der Lefty auch den hinteren Dämpfer (Seilzug) zu sperren. Die meisten meiner Bekannten meinen ich sollte ein Patent anmelden aber das ganze Prozedere schreckt mich ab und bin auch etwas stolz das ich der einzige bin der so etwas hat (hoffe ich).

Servus
            Michael


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juni 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> So sehr mir dir ständige Ruf nach Anwalt und Gericht auf den Sack geht: bei sowas würde ich mir wünschen, Cannondale würde dem nachgehen und wegen übler Nachrede verklagen.
> 
> Dem sind bestimmt auch schon mehrmals Vogelspinnen aus der Yukapalme im Bett rumgelaufen.



Und er hatte ne Eisenvergiftung, weil er zu viel Spinat gegessen hat...miese Spinatproduktionsfirmen

Ich muss sagen, dass ich kein wirklicher Cannondale-Fan bin. Ich find die Levty echt absolut hässlich. Aber das 2008er Scalpel - wow. Wenn das so schnell ist, wies aussieht, könnte ich mich doch dazu überreden lassen Ich würde wahrscheinlich ne schwarze Reba WC dazu nehmen, aber toll ist der Rahmen schon. Mit der SI-Kurbel (der neuen)...das wär schon was.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Juni 2007)

Hab ich irgendwelche Bilder vom 2008er Scalpel verpasst? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2007)

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Juni 2007)

Ah, sehr gut. Danke


----------



## jasper (28. Juni 2007)

gefällt mir nicht. beliebig austauschbares design.


----------



## Gandalf81 (28. Juni 2007)

Hey Jungs und Mädels ,bin neu hier.
Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal ein Cannondale M700 das ich leider bei einem Unfall mit einem Auto geschrottet hab ,in diesem Fall wollte mir Cannondale auch keinen neuen Rahmen "schenken" .Was ich gar nicht verstehen kann LOL

Ich hab jetz schon länger nix mehr Rad technisches gemacht und hät gern wieder etwas das dem damaligen ebenbürtig ist was meint ihr sollte ich da nehmen ,am liebsten hät ich wieder ein M 700 oder der gleichen aber ich kann leider nix finden. So HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP me please.

mfg Stefan


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juni 2007)

cannondale caffeine f3 wäre was richtiges für dich!


----------



## badboy-rudi (29. Juni 2007)

So, Lefty wurde gestern geliefert, eingebaut und gleich vier Stunden im Bürenbrücher Wald ausgiebig getestet.
Astrein kann ich nur sagen und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2007)

wieviel abstand ist zwischen deinem reifen und deiner lefty im ausgefederten zustand?


----------



## schnellejugend (29. Juni 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Separated at birth.


----------



## Molly (29. Juni 2007)

@ronon dex:
 das ist ja meins...na fast, jedenfalls. der Rahmen jedenfalls.
Wenn er kleiner wäre.
Und meins ist natürlich schöner und sinnvoller ausgestattet, wiegt dafür fast 13kg inzwischen.


----------



## Ronon Dex (29. Juni 2007)

mach doch mal ein foto von deinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (29. Juni 2007)

Gandalf81 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels ,bin neu hier.
> Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal ein Cannondale M700 das ich leider bei einem Unfall mit einem Auto geschrottet hab ,in diesem Fall wollte mir Cannondale auch keinen neuen Rahmen "schenken" .Was ich gar nicht verstehen kann LOL
> 
> Ich hab jetz schon länger nix mehr Rad technisches gemacht und hät gern wieder etwas das dem damaligen ebenbürtig ist was meint ihr sollte ich da nehmen ,am liebsten hät ich wieder ein M 700 oder der gleichen aber ich kann leider nix finden. So HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP me please.
> ...



HI würde mir das Caffeine 4 SL oder Caffeine 5 SL holen, alle Teile abmontieren, vielleicht bei der Bucht verkaufen oder mit dem Bikeshop einen Deal machen, nur Rahmen, Fatty und Vorbau behalten und den Rest nach Spass neu aufbauen,

z.B.
LRS um die 1600gr
XT/LX Schaltkombo oder natürlich auch von SRAM die X9
Leichte Reifen
leichter Schlauch
bequemer Sattel
Bremsen Louise oder vergelichbares

und los gehts und dabei noch Geld gespart 
viel Spass


----------



## fuzzball (29. Juni 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> @ronon dex:
> das ist ja meins...na fast, jedenfalls. der Rahmen jedenfalls.
> Wenn er kleiner wäre.
> Und meins ist natürlich schöner und sinnvoller ausgestattet, wiegt dafür fast 13kg inzwischen.



 13kg??? Blei in der Trinkflache oder was


----------



## jasper (29. Juni 2007)

warum zum geier ein modell mit federgabel wenn er ein 2. m will?
am besten noch disc usw...


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> warum zum geier ein modell mit federgabel wenn er ein 2. m will?
> am besten noch disc usw...


----------



## jasper (30. Juni 2007)

er möchte gerne wieder ein m700.
stattdessen werden ihm hier modelle mit federgabel und disc empfohlen. ist irgendwie am ziel vorbei, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gandalf81 (30. Juni 2007)

Hey danke schon mal für die Tips ,aber prinzipiell muß ich Jasper recht geben desto simpler das rad desto lieber wärs mir .Wie ich schon sagte wenn ich nochmal so ein Rad wie das M700 von lass mich überlegen 93 bekäm wär mir das am liebsten.
Aber dennonch schon mal vielen dank für die tips ,den ich fürchte so ein altes Rad hat wohl niemand mehr im Keller stehen .Fragt sich nur wo die alle hin sind?

mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (30. Juni 2007)

Schau öfters mal bei Ebay vorbei !


----------



## scalpel69 (30. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> er möchte gerne wieder ein m700.
> stattdessen werden ihm hier modelle mit federgabel und disc empfohlen. ist irgendwie am ziel vorbei, nicht wahr?



ja toll, das Ford T-Modell gibts auch nicht mehr und eine biopace Kurbel wirst du halt auch nicht mehr finden. Wenn er wieder genau ein M700 möchte sind wir ja schnell fertig, dann muß er sich halt bei ebay oder sonst wo ein Gebrauchtes kaufen, aber ich glaub er will ein der Zeit entspechendes vergleichbares Modell.
Da ist die Empfehlung "Caffeine 4 SL oder Caffeine 5 SL" ja wohl schon passend!
Eine Federgabel an einem MTB ist eben mittlerweile Standard.


----------



## traveller23 (30. Juni 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Schau öfters mal bei Ebay vorbei !



Da gibts grad eines: http://cgi.ebay.at/Cannondale-M700-Schwarz-Matt-Bad-Boy-Groesse-L_W0QQitemZ220125052556QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jake (1. Juli 2007)

@ gandalf81: die bad boy modelle gibt es doch noch ohne federgabel und dazu noch in schlichtem schwarz gehalten 
@ schnellejugend: sehr schick, bei mir ist allerdings eine der ersten lefty´s drin. hab ich geschliffen damit sie besser zum rahmen passt. züge nicht mit kabelbinder befestigt *g


----------



## KaribikFrank (1. Juli 2007)

Tach,
Ich bin nun (fast) glücklicher Besitzer eines CD Taurine 3 SL !
Das Bike ist echt der Hammer aber seit der zweiten Tour rubbelt meine hintere Bremse  
und das finde ich echt zum....  

Muss die Tage meinen Dealer besuchen, hoffe das der mein Problem schnell beheben kann.
Das einzig gute an der Sache, ich brauche keine Klingel an dem Bike. Einfach hintere Bremse ziehen. Das macht genug Krach...


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2007)

ne 180 er und es hört auf! keine ahnung warum! meine 160 er lx quitscht auch wie sau! bau ich die 180 er vom vorderrad rein hörts auf ...


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Juli 2007)

> @ schnellejugend: sehr schick, bei mir ist allerdings eine der ersten lefty´s drin. hab ich geschliffen damit sie besser zum rahmen passt. züge nicht mit kabelbinder befestigt *g



Mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ne 180 er und es hört auf! keine ahnung warum! meine 160 er lx quitscht auch wie sau! bau ich die 180 er vom vorderrad rein hörts auf ...



Das ist doch keine Lösung....
ich hab ne 160er Formula am VR und eine 140er XTR am HR..da quietscht NIX...

Das hat meist etwas mit der Nabe/Felge/Speichen zu tun..glaubt mir..!

warum am HR einen 180er was soll denn das...?? 
Nur weil die Bike etc. das in den Test vorzeichnen muß das nicht zwingend sein , es geht auch optisch und technisch schöner..das schöne ist es funktioniert sogar auch in den Alpen und am Gardasee. 

Versuch mal einen anderen Radsatz der etwas steifer ist.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2007)

ich glaube das hat war mit eigenfrequenz von rahmen und bremse zu tun!
ab einen gewissen punkt dröhnt es bei mir im rahmen und die bremse greift nicht mehr richtig!über diesen punkt hinaus geht es wieder! mit der größeren scheibe konmmt, dass nicht ... naja bei mir stört ne 180 er scheibe weniger da mein caffeine auf allmountain ausgelegt ist!


----------



## Lord-Speed (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre auch ein Taurine Team mit Magura Marta Bremse.
Das vibrieren kommt meiner Meinung nach von den Reifen.
Beim Racing Ralph war es bei mir bei ca. 19-20 Kmh und beim Nobby Nic bei ca. 28 Kmh.
Dieses vibrieren der Bremsscheibe hatte ich auch in meinem alten Bike.

Gruß
L-S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaribikFrank (2. Juli 2007)

Mein Dealer sagt, das die Disc nicht genau mittig zwischen den Belägen läuft. Aber auch das Ausrichten der Bremsen brachte nur mäßigen Erfolg. Nach ca. 15 km Ruhe rubbelt es jetzt schon wieder.  

Also wieder zurück in den Shop...


----------



## scalpel69 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich glaub das quitschen hängt von allem möglichen ab, die Ursache kann man nicht einfach pauschalisieren. Hatte selbst am scalpel mit einer Louise 03 gequitsche ohne Ende bis es mit zu blöde wurde. Nachdem nichts half, hab ich die Bremse gegen eine Marta getauscht seitdem ist Ruhe.
Sonst habe ich nichts am Rad geändert.


----------



## GehroStefan (2. Juli 2007)

Ich hab hinten ne 185er Avid, die quitscht eigentlich nur wenn se naß geworden ist- dann aber heftig.
Kleiner als 185 würd ich nicht fahren wollen, hab die schon fast zum glühen gebracht. Hat sich blau verfärbt und kräftig gestunken.


----------



## chrikoh (2. Juli 2007)

KaribikFrank schrieb:


> Tach,
> Ich bin nun (fast) glücklicher Besitzer eines CD Taurine 3 SL !
> Das Bike ist echt der Hammer aber seit der zweiten Tour rubbelt meine hintere Bremse
> und das finde ich echt zum....
> ...



 Da kann dir dein Dealer auch nicht helfen.Ich hab A2Z Beläge ,da war eine Zeit eine Ruhe,hat aber wieder angefangen zu RUBBELN
Und darum habe ich mir jetzt eine HOPE MONO MINI PRO bestellt


----------



## jake (2. Juli 2007)

@ schnellejugend: hier mal ne detailansicht, der rest ist ähnlich wie deins *GG


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juli 2007)

Ich nehme an, du hast die Zugführungen angeschweisst bzw. anschweissen lassen? Oder waren die schon dran? Mit den Kabelbindern funzt zwar auch, deine Lösung sieht aber wesentlich schöner und nicht so gebastelt aus.


----------



## jake (3. Juli 2007)

also dran waren die natürlich nicht, wäre ja auch zu einfach. ich hab zwar nicht vor die garantieleistung jemals in anspruch zu nehmen, aber falls doch sind die teile auch nicht angeschweisst. sind zugführungen von alten rahmen die ich für meine zwecke verändert hab und mit nem 2 komponenten metall kleber aus der flugzeugentwicklung (hat man zumindest gesagt) an den richtigen stellen festgeklebt. nochmal die andere seite in tretlagerhöhe
is bissel dreckig aber man kann es glaub ich erkennen. ich fahr auch deshalb rohloff und lefty weil ich keine lust zum putzen hab


----------



## scalpel69 (3. Juli 2007)

jake schrieb:


> is bissel dreckig aber man kann es glaub ich erkennen. ich fahr auch deshalb rohloff und lefty weil ich keine lust zum putzen hab



ich fahr keine rohloff, putze mein Rad trotzdem sehr sehr selten......


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juli 2007)

putzen,wie geht denn das?? hat jemand eine Anleitung 
kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ein Ritzel hinten und vorne doch Vorteile hat, obwohl das Prob mit der Kette dasselbe ist.
Mal eine Frage hatte mir überlegt auf eine Ultegra / DureAce Kassette zu wechseln muss ich dabei was beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juli 2007)

Besonders deine Zugführung unter dem Steuerrohr ist super.

Genial einfach, besonders mit dem Zugabgang des Rohloffschaltgriffes nach unten. Warum komme ich nicht auf sowas? Ich habe mit V-Brakeröhrchen nach links umgeleitet und ums Steuerrohr verlegt.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Juli 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> putzen,wie geht denn das?? hat jemand eine Anleitung
> kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ein Ritzel hinten und vorne doch Vorteile hat, obwohl das Prob mit der Kette dasselbe ist.
> Mal eine Frage hatte mir überlegt auf eine Ultegra / DureAce Kassette zu wechseln muss ich dabei was beachten?



Ja , vorher mal PUTZEN weil je hochwertiger die Teile desto anfälliger reagieren die auf "VERKEIMUNG"


----------



## ribisl (5. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich glaube das hat war mit eigenfrequenz von rahmen und bremse zu tun!



Bei einigen Taurine Rahmen ist dies so (so auch bei meinen   ).
Aus vertraunswürdiger Stelle, weiß ich, daß das Vibrieren am Rahmen liegt und nicht bei jedem Rahmen auftritt. Es hat nichts mit LRS, Bremsen und dergleichen zu tun. Es wurden alle möglichen Kombinationen Bremsen, LRS usw. .... ausprobiert, das Vibrieren war nicht weg zu bringen. Angeblich arbeitet CD an dem Problem - na ich hoffe schwer, denn sonst versauert meins noch im Keller, denn wer fährt schon mit so einiem nervtötenden Ding


----------



## KaribikFrank (5. Juli 2007)

Ach, das ist ja krass! Und du hast das Bike nicht umgetauscht?

Ich mache mich heute zum 4ten mal auf den Weg in die Werkstatt. Haben alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber nichts hat geholfen. Und einfach eine andere Bremse montieren will ich nicht. Das löst ja nicht das Problem. Wenn ich in Zukunft tunen möchte, kann es ja sein, das bei manchen Parts mein Bike wieder Geräusche macht. Und darauf habe ich keinen Bock. Und dafür bezahle ich auch nicht über 2000 Euro. 
Mal abwarten, was heute passiert...


----------



## ribisl (5. Juli 2007)

Solange CD nicht weiss an was es liegt und bei welchen Rahmen aus welchen Gründen auftritt - bringt der Austausch ja nix - leider. Wurde schon bei jemanden ausgetauscht und beim Neuen war es genau so....... 
Ich muss schon sagen Cannondale - ich bin sehr, sehr enttäuscht....


----------



## ribisl (5. Juli 2007)

n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2007)

beim caffeine helfen größere scheiben ... ich finde das geräusch aber nicht so schlimm ... besser als würden die ne alte hügi ins hinterrad bauen


----------



## fuzzball (5. Juli 2007)

fahrt doch einfach durch ein teifes Schlammloch, ich wette es vibriert nicht mehr, zumindest hört man es nicht mehr


----------



## traveller23 (5. Juli 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Bei einigen Taurine Rahmen ist dies so (so auch bei meinen   ).
> Aus vertraunswürdiger Stelle, weiß ich, daß das Vibrieren am Rahmen liegt und nicht bei jedem Rahmen auftritt. Es hat nichts mit LRS, Bremsen und dergleichen zu tun. Es wurden alle möglichen Kombinationen Bremsen, LRS usw. .... ausprobiert, das Vibrieren war nicht weg zu bringen. Angeblich arbeitet CD an dem Problem - na ich hoffe schwer, denn sonst versauert meins noch im Keller, denn wer fährt schon mit so einiem nervtötenden Ding



Freund von mir hats selbe Problem, Rahmen 2mal getauscht. Jetzt hat er vom Shop einen Caffein "Leihrahmen" und bekommt 2008 eine neuen Taurine Rahmen.


----------



## KaribikFrank (5. Juli 2007)

Bei meinem Bike wurden die Punkte, wo die Bremse an den Rahmen montiert wird nachgefräst bzw. gerade gefräst. Die waren wohl vom Werk aus nicht gleichmäßig und dadurch stand die Juicy immer schief. 
mmmmhhhh     bin gespannt ob damit der Spuk ein Ende hat...


----------



## KaribikFrank (7. Juli 2007)

Moin, 
endlich ist Hilfe in Sicht bei meinem Bremsen Problem. Gestern war der CD Epidemic Tour Truck in Berlin und da bin ich hin mit meinem Taurine. Ich hatte dort die Gelegenheit mit verschiedenen CD Mitarbeitern zu reden. Und es kam heraus, das CD ein Problem mit der Bremse beim Taurine 3 SL in Größe L bekannt ist. Es wird schon dran gearbeitet und in den nächsten Wochen soll wohl auch eine Lösung präsentiert werden.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (7. Juli 2007)

KaribikFrank schrieb:


> Moin,
> endlich ist Hilfe in Sicht bei meinem Bremsen Problem. Gestern war der CD Epidemic Tour Truck in Berlin und da bin ich hin mit meinem Taurine. Ich hatte dort die Gelegenheit mit verschiedenen CD Mitarbeitern zu reden. Und es kam heraus, das CD ein Problem mit der Bremse beim Taurine 3 SL in Größe L bekannt ist. Es wird schon dran gearbeitet und in den nächsten Wochen soll wohl auch eine Lösung präsentiert werden.



Gut das ich eins in XL bekomme. Hoffen zumindest, dass hier das Problem nicht auch auftritt. Werde berichten!


----------



## könni__ (7. Juli 2007)

KaribikFrank schrieb:


> Mein Dealer sagt, das die Disc nicht genau mittig zwischen den Belägen läuft. Aber auch das Ausrichten der Bremsen brachte nur mäßigen Erfolg. Nach ca. 15 km Ruhe rubbelt es jetzt schon wieder.
> 
> Also wieder zurück in den Shop...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario75 (8. Juli 2007)

Mein erstes Cannondale war einlilanes M 900,bocksteif!Danach hatte ich diverse Super V Actives 1000 er und 2000 er.
Zurzeit fahre ich ein Rush LTD 2,und bin super zufrieden,bis auf den Sram Schrott X9.Ich werde mir aber nächsten Monat alles auf XTR 2007 umrüsten.Da ich knapp über 100 Kg wiege,kommt für mich auch nur CD in Frage.Außerdem die Lefty ist einfach super steif.Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Schwachpunkte(außer den Sram X9 Schaltwerk und den Shiftern und die FSA Afterburner Kurbeln) gefunden.


----------



## dominikkunz (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Mario75,
Mit dem Rush LTD2 hast du sicherlich eine gute Wahl getroffen (ich fahre selber eins). Aber ich verstehe nicht warum du mit deinem Gewicht das Sram- Schaltwerk und die FSA Afterburner Kurbel nicht für gut heisst. Wenn du in die Pedale trittst, dann kommt ja schon eine Belastung für die Kettenblätter zustande. Da gibt es nichts verleichbares in sachen Stabilität.
Mfg


----------



## Mario75 (8. Juli 2007)

dominikkunz schrieb:


> Hallo Mario75,
> Mit dem Rush LTD2 hast du sicherlich eine gute Wahl getroffen (ich fahre selber eins). Aber ich verstehe nicht warum du mit deinem Gewicht das Sram- Schaltwerk und die FSA Afterburner Kurbel nicht für gut heisst. Wenn du in die Pedale trittst, dann kommt ja schon eine Belastung für die Kettenblätter zustande. Da gibt es nichts verleichbares in sachen Stabilität.
> Mfg



Hallo Dominik,
das Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig,aber mit dieser Schalt Logik komme ich nicht so klar.Ich bin halt immer Shimano XTR gefahren.Meinst Du die XTR Kurbeln sind nicht so steif wie die FSA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikkunz (8. Juli 2007)

Die XTR- Kurbel verschleissen viel zu schnell (vorallem bergauf mit viel Last beim Schalten). Das Afterburner Innenlager hält auch mehr aus als das von Shimano. Und an die "Schalt- Logik" kann man sich doch gewöhnen!?
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine Rohloff einbauen soll.


----------



## Mario75 (8. Juli 2007)

dominikkunz schrieb:


> Die XTR- Kurbel verschleissen viel zu schnell (vorallem bergauf mit viel Last beim Schalten). Das Afterburner Innenlager hält auch mehr aus als das von Shimano. Und an die "Schalt- Logik" kann man sich doch gewöhnen!?
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine Rohloff einbauen soll.



das mit der Rohloff hatte ich mir auch schonmal überlegt,das ist sehr interessant.
Aber mit der Shimano Schaltung hatte ich immer das Gefühl,das das schalten sanfter von statten geht als mit der Sram.Vielleicht sind meine Erinnerungen auch nicht mehr so gut!?!


----------



## dominikkunz (8. Juli 2007)

die roloff finde ich einfach genial, vorallem bringt sie auch durch die kürzeren Speichen am Hinterrad auch dort mehr Stabilität. Mit der geschmeidigkeit beim Schalten hängt ja auch damit zusammen was für eine Kasette und Kette du drauf gehapt hast. Mach doch bei dir mal von Sram eine PC991 Kette drauf. Macht viel aus.


----------



## Mario75 (8. Juli 2007)

dominikkunz schrieb:


> die roloff finde ich einfach genial, vorallem bringt sie auch durch die kürzeren Speichen am Hinterrad auch dort mehr Stabilität. Mit der geschmeidigkeit beim Schalten hängt ja auch damit zusammen was für eine Kasette und Kette du drauf gehapt hast. Mach doch bei dir mal von Sram eine PC991 Kette drauf. Macht viel aus.



Die habe ich schon drauf,ebenso eine Sram Kasette...


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

sram schaltet härter! und ist einfacher einzustellen da es nicht so empfindlich ist. dafür hat es längere hebelwege.
achja fahre meine x9 mit xt kasette und kette! das ist leichter und günstiger als vergleichbares von sram.

zu fsa die ist schrott!
bei meinen 75 kg sind 4 zähne hintereinander ausgerissen! die kette verklemmt sich permanent zwischen den blättern! nu fahre ich race face blätter auf der kurbel und siehe da es schaltet besser! und ist stabiler!


----------



## Mario75 (8. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sram schaltet härter! und ist einfacher einzustellen da es nicht so empfindlich ist. dafür hat es längere hebelwege.
> achja fahre meine x9 mit xt kasette und kette! das ist leichter und günstiger als vergleichbares von sram.
> 
> zu fsa die ist schrott!
> bei meinen 75 kg sind 4 zähne hintereinander ausgerissen! die kette verklemmt sich permanent zwischen den blättern! nu fahre ich race face blätter auf der kurbel und siehe da es schaltet besser! und ist stabiler!



Was für eine Race Face Kurbel fährst Du?


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

fahre noch die fsa kurbel. jedoch mit race face blÃ¤ttern (fÃ¼r 20 â¬ bekommen).
funzt einwandfrei. die lager gehen aber schon nicht mehr schÃ¶n. wenns kaputt geht kommt die 08 er Xt kurbel dran! ich hoffe das fsa ding hÃ¤lt noch ne weile bis die kurbeln gÃ¼nstig werden.


----------



## fuzzball (8. Juli 2007)

dominikkunz schrieb:


> Die XTR- Kurbel verschleissen viel zu schnell (vorallem bergauf mit viel Last beim Schalten). Das Afterburner Innenlager hält auch mehr aus als das von Shimano. Und an die "Schalt- Logik" kann man sich doch gewöhnen!?
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine Rohloff einbauen soll.



FSA Innenlager :kotz: (HT2) halten nichts aus; mussten in sechs Monaten schon dreimal gewechselt werden;nachdem es die ersten paar Monate gut ging, wird es jetzt sozusagen monatlich gewechselt; da lobe ich mir doch die Shimano Kurbeln,wenigstens verschleissen da nur die Kettenblätter und nicht die Innenlage 
mfg
PS. Werde demnächst auch Shimano auf,allerdings XT 08, umsteigen; soll steifer bei gleichem Gewicht sein


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

allerding finde ich den caffeine rahmen recht weich am tretlager... letztens hatte ich das gefühl , dass die kurbel locker wäre aber es scheint der rahmen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2007)

denke es liegt eher an der Kurbel,meine Kurbelachse (keine Ahnung ob man das so nennt) ist leicht gebogen,halt nicht mehr gerade; oder putzt du dein Rad mit Weichspüler???


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

ne ich sehe bloß wie sich mein rahmen bewegt wenn ich am kurbelarm biege . und die kurbel steif bleibt ...


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2007)

normal ist as aber nicht


----------



## SmithWesson (11. Juli 2007)

hallo 

mal ne frage ist hier vieleicht ein Taurin fahrer der vieleicht auf das carbon rush umsteigen möchte ? wenn ja würde gerne tauschen weitere infos gibt es dan bei intresse


----------



## chrikoh (11. Juli 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mal ne frage ist hier vieleicht ein Taurin fahrer der vieleicht auf das carbon rush umsteigen möchte ? wenn ja würde gerne tauschen weitere infos gibt es dan bei intresse



Warum möchtest du umsteigen?


----------



## GlanDas (11. Juli 2007)

habe zwar nur ein Optimo in XL aber bin bereit zu tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (11. Juli 2007)

na weil ich mich in das Taurin verliebt habe das Rush habe ich geschenkt bekommen also hatte kein einfluss drauf


----------



## jake (11. Juli 2007)

naja dann könntest du es ja an mich weiterverschenken *GRINS


----------



## sportgirl (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

mir antwortet im anderen Thread keiner, daher poste ich meine Frage hier nochmal:
Dieses Rad gabs bei Ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220127856060&rd=1&rd=1
weiß jemand, ob das das 2005er Modell und ob es das Geld wert ist?


----------



## jake (11. Juli 2007)

da ist maximal der rahmen von 2005 und vom f2000, lefty elo gab es 2005 nicht mehr und die orginal ausstattung ist auf jeden fall hochwertiger. wenn die 800 und zerquetschte euro stimmen für die es rausging ist es denk ich ein sehr guter preis


----------



## grege (11. Juli 2007)

Der Rahmen dürfte der vom 2005er F2000 sein. Das gab es in dieser rot-silber Lackierung mit dem Optimo-Schriftzug vorne auf dem Oberrohr. Die Ausstattung ist, wie jake schon schrieb, definitv nicht die Serienausstattung (das F2000 hatte z.B. ne Fatty Ultra DLR. Die Lefty ELO ist aber auch ne schöne Gabel). Mehr dazu hier: http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/05/ce/model-5FS2S.html


----------



## sportgirl (11. Juli 2007)

also die Gabel gab es 2005 nicht mehr? Weil es gab mal eine Rückrufaktion von den Gabeln (Habe ich im Forum mal was dazu gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=121298&highlight=Carbon+Lefty+ELO; http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/tech/pdfs/CARBONLEFTY_gb.jpg), dann ist die davon eventuell betroffen?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,

da ist die Carbon ELO verbaut. Ist die beste, 2. leichteste (nach der aktuellen SL) Lefty die Du bekommen kannst, stellt jede Fatty in den Schatten.

Und habe ich auch in meim Rush verbaut  

Und JA sie ist vom Rückruf betroffen. Ob er gemacht wurde kann man leider auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Wenn gemacht sind insgesamt 3x2 Nieten sichtbar die das Carbontauchrohr mit der Titanachse fixieren (gut auf meinem Rush-Bild zu sehen)

CU


----------



## sportgirl (12. Juli 2007)

Falls die Gabel nicht bereits eingeschickt und repariert wurde, könnte man das auch noch heute machen, ohne Kaufbelege? Fällt das unter die Kulanz von Cannondale?
Dann muß ich zu einem Cannondale Händler und das dort abliefern?


----------



## Drop Master (12. Juli 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du umsteigen?




Geilo  100punkte


----------



## Drop Master (12. Juli 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mal ne frage ist hier vieleicht ein Taurin fahrer der vieleicht auf das carbon rush umsteigen möchte ? wenn ja würde gerne tauschen weitere infos gibt es dan bei intresse



Geilo  100punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2007)

@sportsgirl das radl is aber lang. auf jedenfall den vorbau umdrehen.

@smith wesson hab leider nur ein caffeine


----------



## sportgirl (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Nochmal wegen der Lefty Gabel: Kann man die heute noch problemlos umtauschen wenn die vom Rückruf betroffen ist?
Ich dachte nämlich die Gabel sei von 2005, also nach dem Rückruf, aber das kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2007)

ja kannst du rückruf ist rückruf! musst bloß den kassenzettel bekommen!


----------



## sportgirl (12. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ja kannst du rückruf ist rückruf! musst bloß den kassenzettel bekommen!



Den Kassenzettel der Lefty Gabel? Müßte von einem Cannondale Händler sein der Kassenzettel denke ich. Ob der noch existiert? Glaube nicht, das den der Vorbesitzer noch hat.
Werde ihn fragen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Und dann hätte ich keine Chance. Müßte die Kosten des Umbaus selber zahlen?

Bevor es hier zu sehr Off Topic wird, habe ich die Frage in einem eigenen Thread nochmal gestellt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288638


----------



## GlanDas (12. Juli 2007)

Geh halt einfach mal so hin und sag das du im Internet von einer Rückrufaktion gehört hast und fragen ob das möglich wäre die Gabel vor Ort reparieren zu lassen. Wird schon nicht nach einem Kassenzettel fragen


----------



## chrikoh (12. Juli 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Taurine 3SL,etwas umgebaut,aber wenn ich ein Rush hätte würde ich es nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Juli 2007)

da wird nur Loctite auf das Gewinde der Dämpferpatrone geschmiert. Sollte blauer (248 glaube ich) sein. Als ich meine gechekte (safty validated!) heute offen hatte war trotzdem roter auf dem Gewinde.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2007)

sportgirl schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nochmal wegen der Lefty Gabel: Kann man die heute noch problemlos umtauschen wenn die vom Rückruf betroffen ist?
> Ich dachte nämlich die Gabel sei von 2005, also nach dem Rückruf, aber das kann ja nicht sein.


hast Du das Rad geschossen  Falls ja, guter Schuß, soviel ist bald die Gabel schon wert  

Schick die Gabel direkt zu CD Holland. Dort wird sowieso der Rückruf gemacht. Ein Händler kann das nicht. 

Ich habe seinerzeit meine auch über die Bucht geschossen und bei 88 tunen lassen, und die Jungs auf den Rückruf angesprochen. Die Jungs sind die Reverenz wenn's um Fatty und Lefty geht. Aber selbst die haben sie nach Holland geschickt, weil das neue verleihmen von Carbonstandrohr und Titanfuß nur dort gemacht werden kann, genauso wie die Bohrungen für die Nieten. 

CU


----------



## sportgirl (13. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schick die Gabel direkt zu CD Holland. Dort wird sowieso der Rückruf gemacht. Ein Händler kann das nicht.



Ohne einen Händler zwischenzuschalten? Du meinst einfach mit einem Anschreiben nach Holland schicken? Kenne mich halt nicht aus.
Habe mal eine Mail an Cannondale Europe (SChweiz) geschickt, aber die haben sich noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (13. Juli 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> da wird nur Loctite auf das Gewinde der Dämpferpatrone geschmiert. Sollte blauer (248 glaube ich) sein...



Entschuldigung für den  Schwachsinn. Habe dier ersten Psots nicht gelesen und dachte es ging um Rückruf der DLR2s.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2007)

sportgirl schrieb:


> Ohne einen Händler zwischenzuschalten? Du meinst einfach mit einem Anschreiben nach Holland schicken? Kenne mich halt nicht aus.
> Habe mal eine Mail an Cannondale Europe (SChweiz) geschickt, aber die haben sich noch nicht gemeldet.


So würde ich es machen, oder kontaktiere 88+ sind ja mittlerweile offizieller Suporter für CD wie ich sehe. Vllt können sie es ja mittlerweile selber. Zumindest können sie Dir sagen was zu tun ist. 

Grundsätzlich ist eine Erzeugnisänderungskampagne (=Rückruf) was anderes wie Garantie, Gewährleistung oder Sachmängelhaftung. Ein Hersteller ruft nur zurück wenn er ein technisches Problem mit darausresultierender möglicher Körperverletzung und/oder Todesfolge hatt(e). Rückrufe werden in der Regel zu jederzeit ohne Nachweise abgearbeitet. Wenn der Hersteller alles publiziert hatt (HP, Anschreiben, Presse etc.) und mann/frau sich nicht um's Nacharbeiten kümmert, ist der Hersteller aus der Haftung draußen. 

CU


----------



## sportgirl (14. Juli 2007)

Also Hinschicken übernehme dann ich, aber um die Rücksendung muß ich mir keine Sorgen machen oder? Das übernimmt dann Cannondale denke ich?


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juli 2007)

Ja, aber ich schlag dir vor das du entweder eine Mail oder eben dort Anrufst um sicher zu gehen und deine Fragen auch 100% zu beantworten.
Wir können eigentlich nur rumspekulieren und vermuten. . .


----------



## chrikoh (14. Juli 2007)

Lefty-Frage:
Ich würde eine Lefty ELO Carbon um 699 bekommen.
 Soll ich die gegen meine Fatty Ultra DLR tauschen?
Oder gibt es etwas gegen diese Gabel zu sagen?
Vielleicht einige Meinungen zu dieser Gabel


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2007)

gegen die Gabel ist nichts zu sagen. Evtl. halt auch auf den Rückruf achten. Kommt halt auf's Modelljahr an. Ansonsten ist es halt Geschmackssache. Die einen lieben Lefty, die anderen hassen sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (15. Juli 2007)

2 sachen sind m.e. zu beachten: falls an der elo einheit was defekt ist -> es gibt nix mehr und du kannst die dämpfung nicht einstellen. ich persönlich würde ne normale lefty dlr bevorzugen.
ach so noch kurz, wenn du die gabel später leichter machen willst dann kannst du auf die dlr kartusche umrüsten


----------



## traveller23 (15. Juli 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Lefty-Frage:
> Ich würde eine Lefty ELO Carbon um 699 bekommen.
> Soll ich die gegen meine Fatty Ultra DLR tauschen?
> Oder gibt es etwas gegen diese Gabel zu sagen?
> Vielleicht einige Meinungen zu dieser Gabel



Sind die 2cm mehr Federweg das Geld wert? Mir wäre es keine 700 wert. Außerdem glaub ich das du die billiger bekommst. z.b. gehen immer wieder mal neue 2006/2007er Lefty DLR2´s um die 450-500 weg. Lefty Elo ist ja auch schon bisserl älter. 
Ahßerdem vertraue ich einer Mechanik mehr als einer Elektronik.


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Juli 2007)

Die Carbon-ELO ist halt ~250 leichter. Dafür haben die DLR2-Kartuschen jetzt einen Volumenkompensator, von der Idee her wäre sie damit noch robuster.

Und das mehr an Federweg merkt man deutlich, bin gerade umgestiegen. Das mehr an Gewicht auch(stört nicht, ist immer noch eher leicht), ist aber als Gegengewicht zu meiner Rohloff ganz OK. Ob man es braucht und will: Keine Ahnung, ich finds gut.


PS.: bei mir sinds auch eher 35mm Zugewinn, Fatty hatte ziemlich genau 70, bei meiner DLR2 komme ich auf 105mm ausgenutzem FW.


----------



## scalpel69 (15. Juli 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Sind die 2cm mehr Federweg das Geld wert?...



Alles was an Geld so in die bikes gepumpt wird ist doch sein Geld eigentlich nicht Wert. Mir knallen auch ab und zu die Sicherungen durch. Neulich habe ich mein Lefty max gegen eine Lefty max SPV getauscht. 1cm mehr Federweg und SPV. Der Spaß hat auch 700 gekostet, ich würde es aber wieder so machen, ist halt ein Hobby. ELO hat was, wäre Klasse wenns das für Lefty und Hinterbaudämpfer mit einem Schalter geben würde.


----------



## traveller23 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich pump auch viel Geld ins Radl, aber bissl schauen was man tut ist nicht verkehrt. 

Eine Fatty DLR ist eine Top Gabel. Das ist schon nochmal einen Steigerung zu einer Fatty mit 70mm. Ich hab selbst ein CD mit einer 70iger Fatty und hab auch überlegt auf eine Lefty zu wechseln. Schlußendlich wurde es dann aber doch gleich ein neues Rad. 

Die Elo ist halt schon ein älteres Modell. Warum 700 dafür ausgeben (ist die überhaupt neu?), wenns ums selbe Geld oder weniger schon neue Modelle gibt?

Ich hab nix gegen eine Lefty, ist eine der besten Gabeln überhaupt.


----------



## chrikoh (15. Juli 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Lefty-Frage:
> Ich würde eine Lefty ELO Carbon um 699 bekommen.
> Soll ich die gegen meine Fatty Ultra DLR tauschen?
> Oder gibt es etwas gegen diese Gabel zu sagen?
> Vielleicht einige Meinungen zu dieser Gabel



Ich muß mich korregieren-kostet 599
die Carbon DLR mit 100mm Federweg kostet 699


----------



## _manuele_ (16. Juli 2007)

habe nen F500 caad 4...

bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren, ist noch im aufbau... aber mal so nebenbei.: wieviel wäre eigentlich nen "normaler" Preis für den F500er Rahmen ohne Gabel?

mit meiner unwissenheit und einfacher gutgläubigkeit habe ich 599teuros für den rahmen allein gelöhnt.. Was meint Ihr dazu?

hier mal ein pic wies imo 
aussieht:


----------



## sportgirl (16. Juli 2007)

Passt an den Cannondale Optimo Rahmen eingentlich auch eine andere Federgabel als eine Lefty?
Würde da auch problemlos eine Marzochi oder Rock Shox Reba oder sowas draufgehen?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2007)

mit adapter ja ... aber dafür wirst du gesteinigt mit alten rahmen.

im netz gibt es otimos mit fatty für 500


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Juli 2007)

ich habe letztens nen F500rahmen mit fatty für 300eus bekommen,glaube 2002/2003/2004 baujahr^^

was hat der f500 rahmen für nen sattelstützmaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (16. Juli 2007)

habe 31,8er schelle... das sind also die 27,2mm sattelstütze...

heißt das eventuell das es ein neuerer Rahmen ist.. naja aber 300 samt fatty... ist ja auch nen schnäpchen.. war der Rahmen+ Fatty denn NEU?


----------



## stsynde (16. Juli 2007)

Moin,
hab ein Scalpel 2000(2002 gekauft)mit Lefty Speed Carbon aus 2005
neuste Anschaffungen:XTR-Kurbel2007,WCS-Pedale und Crossmax SLR

Bilder liegen im Fotoalbum!

Gruss

S.Synde


----------



## BlueCloud (16. Juli 2007)

@_manuele_ 
danke für die info...er hat nur geringe gebrauchsspuren


----------



## GlanDas (16. Juli 2007)

Kann das sein das der Cannondale Lack nichts aushält?
Mein Rahmen sieht aus als hätte man mit nem Hammer drauf rumgehämmert und mit dem schlüssel entlanggekratzt! gerade mal 2 Jahre im Einsatz und das meiste als Schönwetter Rad. . .


----------



## TimTailor (16. Juli 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Cannondale Lack nichts aushält?
> Mein Rahmen sieht aus als hätte man mit nem Hammer drauf rumgehämmert und mit dem schlüssel entlanggekratzt! gerade mal 2 Jahre im Einsatz und das meiste als Schönwetter Rad. . .



Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Mein Lack ist nach drei Jahren zwat auch nicht mehr neu, aber er hält einiges aus. Lass dein Rad mal beim Händler begutachten. Wenn er der Meinung ist, das der Lack viel schlechter ist als bei anderen Könnte sich CD als Kulant erweisen. 
Bei einer ähnlichen Anfrage an CD bekam ich als Antwort: Die Händler sind unsere Augen und Ohren. 

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## fuzzball (16. Juli 2007)

sportgirl schrieb:


> Passt an den Cannondale Optimo Rahmen eingentlich auch eine andere Federgabel als eine Lefty?
> Würde da auch problemlos eine Marzochi oder Rock Shox Reba oder sowas draufgehen?



irgendwo im Forum hab *den* Satz dazu gelesen - _wollte eine Fatty und der Rahmen hing einfach dran_ - Spaß beiseite, ob Fatty oder Lefty die machen C´Dale und die Si Technik aus;ansonsten kann man auch ein normales Bike fahren


----------



## sportgirl (16. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schick die Gabel direkt zu CD Holland. Dort wird sowieso der Rückruf gemacht. Ein Händler kann das nicht.
> CU



Ich finde auf der Cannondale Seite nur die Adresse von Cannondale europe in der Schweiz. An die Habe ich auch schon gemailt, aber ohne Antwort.
http://de.cannondale.com/company/index.html

Hat sich da was verändert, war der Sitz mal in Holland, oder stimmt alles und ich habe einfach nicht die richtige Adresse?


----------



## scalpel69 (16. Juli 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Kann das sein das der Cannondale Lack nichts aushält?
> Mein Rahmen sieht aus als hätte man mit nem Hammer drauf rumgehämmert und mit dem schlüssel entlanggekratzt! gerade mal 2 Jahre im Einsatz und das meiste als Schönwetter Rad. . .



Hi,
ich habe insgesamt vier CD im Keller stehen, das älteste ist 9 Jahre alt. Bei allen ist der Lack noch erste Sahne, mein Scalpel hat auch schon mehrere Winter nicht nur vom Kellerfenster aus gesehen. 
Das einzigste was kacke ist, sind die rostigen Schrauben und die schwarze Eloxalschicht der Anbauteil (Vorbau, Sattelstütze,...) die wechselt so langsam von schwarz nach grau


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Juli 2007)

Cannondale Europa sitzt jetzt in der Schweiz und nicht mehr in Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2007)

hab letztens in holland über die händlersupportnummer angerufen ... der war erstmal verwirrt, dass ein endverbraucher dran war 
google ist so toll! die haben mir wirklich kompent geholfen


----------



## ThunderRoad (17. Juli 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Cannondale Europa sitzt jetzt in der Schweiz und nicht mehr in Holland.



Äußerst praktisch für mich, da kann ich nämlich innerhalb von 30 Minuten hinradeln und denen den Mist um die Ohren hauen wenn's mal nötig wird


----------



## stevenvde (17. Juli 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Ich habe gewählt für:
> 
> Rahmensatz: Taurine Carbon Si + Gabel
> Gabel: Lefty Speed Carbon SL DLR2
> ...



Jetzt mit Bilder:

http://i3.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406306.jpg
http://i4.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406307.jpg
http://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406309.jpg
http://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1410/pbpic1410522.jpg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Juli 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bilder:
> 
> http://i3.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406306.jpg
> http://i4.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406307.jpg
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juli 2007)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder baut die Lefty verdammt hoch?
Wie siehts da an Anstiegen aus?
Kann mir vorstellen das das Vorderrad schnell hoch kommt


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Juli 2007)

Meine Lefty DLR2 baut genauso hoch wie meine Fatty DL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenvde (17. Juli 2007)

Diese Lefty (110 mm) baut etwa 1 cm höher wie das Gabel am meiner Zaskar (RS 80 mm). Aber die Geometrie des Rads wurde drauf eingestellt. Gibts kein Problem...

http://i2.pinkbike.com/photo/1410/pbpic1410554.jpg


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juli 2007)

Stimmt. 
Das stark abfallende Oberrohr irritiert


----------



## Mario75 (17. Juli 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bilder:
> 
> http://i3.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406306.jpg
> http://i4.pinkbike.com/photo/1406/pbpic1406307.jpg
> ...



Wenn es ein Bike gibt das sexy ist,dann dieses.Das ist ja der Hammer.Fährt es sich auch so gut wie es aussieht?


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juli 2007)

hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Kratzer
kratzer und Macke
USW

Komisch das das Ganze auf dem Oberrohr sind.
Unterrohr Sattelrohr etc sowie die Gabel sind noch einwandfrei.
Und die Macken sind nicht vom Lenker gekommen. . .


----------



## stevenvde (17. Juli 2007)

Mario75 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Bike gibt das sexy ist,dann dieses.Das ist ja der Hammer.Fährt es sich auch so gut wie es aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand von euch schon eine Info, in welchen Farben es das 2008er Rush Carbon Team Si geben wird? Die Team Replica-Farben in weiß, orange und schwarz kennt man ja schon vom Scalpel-Nachfolger, welches das Cannondale-Vredestein Team bereits im Weltcup fährt. Sicherlich wird es doch - wie in 2007 auch - noch eine zweite Farbausführung geben. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## stevenvde (17. Juli 2007)

http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/bik/368158535.html

Ich gehe davon aus das man in 08 aufs neue diese Farbausführung gibt...?


----------



## badboy-rudi (17. Juli 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Meine Lefty DLR2 baut genauso hoch wie meine Fatty DL



Dem stimme ich bei. Bei mir mit Speed Carbon.


----------



## gaumas (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Wechsle grad etwas abrupt das Thema - sorry...!

Mich würde interessieren, ob einer von Euch Rush Carbon Fahrern am Unterrohr eine transparente Schutzfolie montiert hat. So lackschutztechnisch ist das ja schon nicht die blödste Idee. Falls ja, wie sieht das aus? Hat ev. jemand ein Foto?

Merci!!!

gaumas - der sich auf sein Rush freut und ein Thömus Lightrider zu verkaufen hat


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2007)

is in meinen augen nicht nötig ... ich fahre einen werfenden albert am caffeine und habe noch nicht einen!!! lackplatzer nach 1300 km gelände.
einfach ein top lack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> is in meinen augen nicht nötig ... ich fahre einen werfenden albert am caffeine und habe noch nicht einen!!! lackplatzer nach 1300 km gelände.
> einfach ein top lack.



Ist bei den Carbonmodellen leider etwas anders. Bei meinem Taurine war schon eine Folie drunter und die fällt gar nicht auf. Habe an einigen Stellen noch zusätzlich welche hingeklebt, wie den Scheuerstellen der Züge und auf der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2007)

ich fühle mich wieder darin bestätigt auf die nichtmal 200 gramm gekackt zu haben


----------



## gaumas (18. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich fühle mich wieder darin bestätigt auf die nichtmal 200 gramm gekackt zu haben



 

Bei mir war die Entscheidung halt grad umgekehrt. Hat zwar ein ziemliches Hin und Her bei mir gegeben (Carbon oder Alu), aber mein Händler hat mich da sehr beruhigt, was meine Bedenken anbelangt hat. Jetzt mal schauen - geht noch 2-3 Wochen und dann werde ich mehr über Carbon, Lack und Rush sagen können...


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Juli 2007)

also ich habe nur an den scheuerstellen folie am unterrohr nichts und habe da noch keine lackschäden ich finde de lack hält genauso viel aus wie am alurahmen kann da nichts negatives berichten


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

lieber Schutzfolie auf's oberrohr . . .


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juli 2007)

Das Problem beim Alu ist halt, wenn der Lack erst mal angegriffen ist fängt das Alu darunter an zu gammeln. Ich weiss nich wie der LAck am Unterrohr aussieht, der wird durch eine Dreckschicht geschützt, an den Zuganschlägen ist aber bei allen meinen CDs der Lack irendwann abgeplatzt, da rieselt salziger staub raus.
Hätte den Cross und den 1FG auch schon tauschen lassen können, ist mir aber eigtl egal.

Bei Carbon wärs mir komplett egal, ein Freund von mir fährt deswegen sein Trek OCLV auch besonders gerne im Winter: Plastik rostet nicht.


----------



## stevenvde (18. Juli 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> lieber Schutzfolie auf's oberrohr . . .



Das habe ich gemacht... Einfach, sieht gut aus und Protektion ist optimal.
http://i2.pinkbike.com/photo/1412/pbpic1412033.jpg

Eine Folie am Unterrohr hing schon dran.

Mehr Info: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eShield-Tubeshield-Unterrohrschutz::8846.html


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Juli 2007)

naja am unterrohr kann ich es ja noch verstehen aber am oberrohr ? da kann ich ja gleich mein bike zukleistern


----------



## gaumas (18. Juli 2007)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Das habe ich gemacht... Einfach, sieht gut aus und Protektion ist optimal.
> http://i2.pinkbike.com/photo/1412/pbpic1412033.jpg
> 
> Eine Folie am Unterrohr hing schon dran.
> ...



Vielen Dank - sieht echt ganz passabel aus (bzw. ist nicht wirklich sichtbar  )

Ich werde die Folie bei mir am Unter- und Sattelrohr aufziehen. Am Oberrohr lasse ich es sein. Beim Rush kann mir mein Lenker nicht an die Rohre knallen und auch sonst ist dieser weniger exponiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (18. Juli 2007)

gaumas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wechsle grad etwas abrupt das Thema - sorry...!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob einer von Euch Rush Carbon Fahrern am Unterrohr eine transparente Schutzfolie montiert hat. So lackschutztechnisch ist das ja schon nicht die blödste Idee. Falls ja, wie sieht das aus? Hat ev. jemand ein Foto?



Foto habe ich gerade nicht, wenn man drunter liegt siehts aber nicht ganz so hübsch aus da zumindest ich das nicht blasenfrei hinbekommen habe  
Da man aber selten unter dem Rad liegt, das Unterrohr sowieso entweder mit Matsch gesprenkelt oder Staub belegt ist und man das ganze aus der normalen Perspektive nicht sieht, bin ich bei jedem massiven TOCK eines spratzenden Steins einigermassen zufrieden, dass das Zeugs da dranklebt. Ich mache mir eher Gedanken über den Sinn oder Unsinn ein Lizard-Skins ...


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

Mein Oberrohr hat soviele Macken und Kratzer wie Pipi Langstrumpf Sommersprossen hat. 
Am Unterrohr, nichts.


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juli 2007)

man da kaufen sich die laute extra einen leichten Plasterahmen um dann noch mehr plaste dranzukleben ein Bike Gebrauchsgegenstand,wird halt älter finde das nicht so schlimm -man nennt das patina 

@schnellejugend: mag sein das Alu gammeln kann,sollte der Lack irgendwann (10 Jahre?) wirklich fertig sein,dann lass ich meins einfach wieder polieren und Klarlack drauf,sieht eh besser aus und ist gute 100gr leichter


----------



## gaumas (18. Juli 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> man da kaufen sich die laute extra einen leichten Plasterahmen um dann noch mehr plaste dranzukleben ein Bike Gebrauchsgegenstand,wird halt älter finde das nicht so schlimm -man nennt das patina



Ich weiss, wie meine Bikes schon nach den ersten 1000km aussehen, das ist nicht das Problem.... auf die Kampfspuren ist man ja eher stolz  

Ist nur mein 1. Joghurtbecher Rahmen, darum diese Vorsichtsmassnahme.


----------



## chrikoh (18. Juli 2007)

Weis vielleicht wer wieviel eine Lefty-Nabe kostet und wo man sie bekommt?


----------



## Frank´n Furter (19. Juli 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Weis vielleicht wer wieviel eine Lefty-Nabe kostet und wo man sie bekommt?



Bei Whizz Wheels kostet sie 115,- Euro



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (22. Juli 2007)

> Das Problem beim Alu ist halt, wenn der Lack erst mal angegriffen ist fängt das Alu darunter an zu gammeln.



Wie meinst du das genau ?

Aluminiums großer Vorteil ist gerade, dass es (von den kupferhaltigen Legierungen abgesehen) extrem korrosionsbeständig ist. Wenn der Rahmen aus 6000er Aluminum ist, hat man nicht mal Probleme mit Schweiß, der auf's Oberrohr tropft (weil einige dieser Legierungen sogar seewasserbeständig sind).

Die gefürchtete Kontaktkorrosion ist auch nicht mehr aktuell, weil die meisten Teile, die direkte Berührung haben eh aus Alu und/oder gefettet sind.

Ich weiß, nichts ist für die Ewigkeit, aber bezüglich Korrosion mach ich mir bei Alu am wenigsten Sorgen. Da sind Risse schon wesentlich interessanter...


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Juli 2007)

> Wie meinst du das genau ?


Sieht halt beschissen aus, aber wie gesagt: es stört mich nicht, ich werde die Rahmen deswegen nicht tauschen lassen.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juli 2007)

so hab mich abreagiert!!!
mein 1.5 inbus war runde und ich dachte es wäre die kleine madenschraube! also inbus gekürzt und es ging wieder!

so 2. problem meine lefty hat beim fahren luft verloren (ka warum von einem tag auf den anderen)

hab mal die top cap abgemacht nen reset durchgeführt (siehe da endlich mal die einbaulänge von 695 mm erreicht -> mit gröbster gewalt -> hab geschitzt wie ein boxxer in der 12 runde)

so aber durch die relativ schneller auf und abbbewegung ist dieser scheiß faltenbalg gerissen!   

gibt es dein faltenbald irgendwo günstiger als bei 88? gelb wäre schon irgendwie cool! wie bekomme ich den über die lefty? von unten?   

danke schonmal


----------



## stevenvde (27. Juli 2007)

Interessant...

www.vintagecannondale.com


----------



## rheinlandbiker (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und habe eine Frage:
fährt von euch jemand ein Rush mit einer Fatty,könnte nämlich meinen Scalpel Rahmen gegen einen Rush Rahmen tauschen.
Wenn von der Geometrie nur die Lefty passt wird mir das zu teuer (neue Lefty, neues Laufrad) und ich würde es sein lassen.
Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß
Rheinlandbiker


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2007)

ne lefty passt ins rush und he fatty ins scalpel... wenn du ins rush ne fatty baust haste 2 cm mehr sattelüberhöhung


----------



## chrikoh (27. Juli 2007)

Die Lefty baut höher als die Fatty?


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2007)

2 cm ... aber ich glaube da die negativfedern aus prinzip zu stark sind wird das 1 cm sein ... aber was bringen 100 mm am heck und 73 bzw 80 an der front!


----------



## traveller23 (27. Juli 2007)

Die Einbauhöhe ist zumindest diesselbe.


----------



## scalpel69 (28. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 2 cm ... aber ich glaube da die negativfedern aus prinzip zu stark sind wird das 1 cm sein ... aber was bringen 100 mm am heck und 73 bzw 80 an der front!



und was bringt 110mm vorne und hinten 0mm ??? Es gab auch mal Jekylls mit hinten 135mm und 70mm fatty. 
Aber es ist schon besser wenn die Federwege vorn und hinten zusammenpassen. Deshalb würde ich an das Rush auch eine 110mm lefty bauen  

@rheinlandbiker: wieso willst du das Scalpel gegen ein Rush tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinlandbiker (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
das Scalpel hat mir hinten  zu wenig Federweg (man wird ja älter  ) , ein Bekannter hat mir den Tausch angeboten ,will aber seine Lefty behalten und ich will mir eigentlich keine Lefty kaufen.
Gruß


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2007)

würdeste auch caffeine gegen scalpel tauschen ^^


----------



## rheinlandbiker (28. Juli 2007)

@ dkc-live,
Caffeine hab ich schon


----------



## chrikoh (28. Juli 2007)

Gibt es eine Anleitung wie man eine Fatty Ultra DLR ausbaut?
Wie kann ich den Lockouthebel und das Einstellad für die Zugstufe abmontieren?


----------



## scalpel69 (28. Juli 2007)

rheinlandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Scalpel hat mir hinten  zu wenig Federweg (man wird ja älter  ) , ein Bekannter hat mir den Tausch angeboten ,will aber seine Lefty behalten und ich will mir eigentlich keine Lefty kaufen.
> Gruß



wenns Dir auf den Federweg ankommt, dann wirst du eine Fatty aus dem Rush bald wieder ausbauen. Das wird sich subjektiv so anfühlen als hättest Du eine Starrgabel. Beim Wechsel vom Jekyll auf das Scalpel hab ich auf den ersten km auch immer das Gefühl das Ding sei ungefedert, trotzdem ist das Scalpel eine Waffe... spätstens beim Vergessen des lockout stellt man dann verblüfft fest wie gut das 70mm Fahrwerk arbeitet.
Mein Tipp:
Verkauf die Fatty in der Bucht, oder behalt das Scalpel, oder noch besser: behalt das Scalpel und nimm ein Rush oder Prophet dazu  .


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2007)

@rheinlandbiker 
schade
bau dir doch ne thudbuster drauf. haste auch 100mm
@chrikoh
müsste eine 1.5 mm inbus madenschraube drinne sein


----------



## basti242 (29. Juli 2007)

so na dann jetzt hier um auf das eigentliche Thema mal zurück zu kommen hier mal mein mein Bike...







Gruß

Basti


----------



## Mario75 (29. Juli 2007)

rheinlandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Scalpel hat mir hinten  zu wenig Federweg (man wird ja älter  ) , ein Bekannter hat mir den Tausch angeboten ,will aber seine Lefty behalten und ich will mir eigentlich keine Lefty kaufen.
> Gruß



Ich habe das Scalpel auch Probe gefahren,ich bin aber wegen der Lefty und der sehr ausgewogenen Abstimmung beim Rush gelandet.Ich kann Dir die lefty nur empfehlen,ich kenne keine geilere Gabel,und die neuen Modelle sind auch noch sehr wartungsarm und super steif.


----------



## scalpel69 (29. Juli 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> so na dann jetzt hier um auf das eigentliche Thema mal zurück zu kommen hier mal mein mein Bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steppenwolf scheint ja nicht grad der Brüller zu sein, ich hoffe dein Prophet hält länger...bevor ich mein Jekyll gekauft habe war ich kurz davor ein Steppenwolf zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (29. Juli 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Steppenwolf scheint ja nicht grad der Brüller zu sein, ich hoffe dein Prophet hält länger...bevor ich mein Jekyll gekauft habe war ich kurz davor ein Steppenwolf zu kaufen.



Ja hoffe ich auch zumal ich die Dinger nie richtig rangenommen habe. Abwarten...


----------



## chrikoh (29. Juli 2007)

@chrikoh
müsste eine 1.5 mm inbus madenschraube drinne sein[/QUOTE]

Und wo soll die sein? Beim Einstellrad ist keine


----------



## scalpel69 (29. Juli 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> @chrikoh
> müsste eine 1.5 mm inbus madenschraube drinne sein



Und wo soll die sein? Beim Einstellrad ist keine[/QUOTE]


----------



## jake (29. Juli 2007)

bei den ersten dlr war die schraube von oben, aber wenn du die nicht siehst solltest du nicht mehr rad fahren *GRINS!!


----------



## chrikoh (29. Juli 2007)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Und wo soll die sein? Beim Einstellrad ist keine


[/QUOTE]

SUPER DANKE !!
Hätte ich nicht gefunden


----------



## chrikoh (29. Juli 2007)

Wieder einnmal eine Lefty-Frage:
Diesesmal: Carbon DLR,3Jahre alt,100mm Federweg,um 600
Gibt es da noch Ersatzteile?
Eure Meinungen,Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (30. Juli 2007)

soweit ich weiss gibt es da alles noch; und ich fahr zwar keine carbon lefty, sondern noch eine der ersten leftys mit dem stahl "fuss", aber einfach genial und selbst für die krieg ich noch alle ersatzteile. abschliessend also 2x dicker daumen


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2007)

Wer kennt sich denn mit dem "Rahmentausch" Programm von CD aus? 

Mal unabhängig ob's Sinn macht oder nicht. Stichwort: EBucht

Muß da wirklich ein Rahmen abgegeben werden? Wenn ja ein CD oder egal was ?

Gruß


----------



## Frank´n Furter (31. Juli 2007)

Der Rahmen welchen Du abgibst ist völlig "Wurscht" in Bezug auf den Hersteller.



...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (31. Juli 2007)

Hier mal das Rush meiner Schwägerin in Spe...





Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## badboy-rudi (31. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Foto bvom Praxistest CD mit Rohloff und neuer Speed Lefty.
Die Gabel ist weitaus besser in der Abfahrt als die Fatty.
Die Fatty war eigentlich schnell am Ende mit dem Federweg.
Eine Eigenschaft, die meine Lefty nicht zeigt.
Gewichtsmäßig ist es ja nahezu gleich.
In Verbindung mit der Rohloff mein bisher bestes MTB sowohl was die Fahreigenschaften betrifft, als auch die nötigen Servicearbeiten.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2007)

ist der flite gestript?


----------



## badboy-rudi (31. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist der flite gestript?



 Gestrip?  Was ist das denn?
Meiner ist eigentlich nur altgefahren.


----------



## subdiver (31. Juli 2007)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen, ist wird ein Rush  
Nur welches ?
Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung ein Rush-Alu mit Lefty 
oder ein Rush-Carbon mit Fox-Gabel zu kaufen.
Das Rush-Alu gefällt mir persönlich ein bißchen besser,
weil es nicht gar so fett ist.

Was meint Ihr, welches würdet Ihr nehmen und warum ?
Ist ein CD ohne Lefty (oder Headshock) überhaupt ein "richtiges" CD ?

Danke und Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## baltes21 (31. Juli 2007)

hi subdiver,
wenn es geht fahr beide räder mal probe,
also ich würd glaub ich dass alu holen, wenn sie gleich ausgestattet sind.
auf jeden fall ne lefty, 
vielleicht tauscht dein händler ja die fox mit der lefty aus dem alurush (wenn der aufpreis nicht zu groß wird),


----------



## metallum (31. Juli 2007)

Servus,

@ Der böse Wolf: Das Rush Deiner Schwägerin in spe ist klasse! Da können die ganzen Carbon-Rushs optisch nicht mithalten. Wie immer hervorragend ausgeleuchtet.

Insgesamt treiben sich hier deutlich zu wenige Scalpels herum. Da will ich mal ein wenig abhelfen. Bilder gibt's in meiner Galerie: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos//showgallery.php/ppuser/78773/cat/500


So long,

met


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2007)

ich würde das rush mit lefty nehmen! ich bin so zufrieden mit meiner !
das ist ne gabel für immer!


----------



## Seifert692 (31. Juli 2007)

Hiermal noch ein ein Scalpel, halt ein altbekanntes.
Nächste Woche bekomme ich nun endlich mein neues Set!


----------



## jake (3. August 2007)

@ subdiver: ob alu oder carbon ist geschmackssache und natürlich auch eine frage des geldbeutels 
keine frage dagegen ist die sache mit der lefty: IMMER mit !!


----------



## GlanDas (3. August 2007)

Hab heute einen weiter noch größere Macke auf meinem Oberrohr.
Diesmal wars aber meine Schuld und vom Lenker. . . 
Man könnte meinen der Lack ist aus Zuckerguss, wurde einfach "weggeschoben".


----------



## Seifert692 (3. August 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Hab heute einen weiter noch größere Macke auf meinem Oberrohr.
> Diesmal wars aber meine Schuld und vom Lenker. . .
> Man könnte meinen der Lack ist aus Zuckerguss, wurde einfach "weggeschoben".



Wodurch kommt es, durch´s Hinstellen? Meins hat nun gut 7000km runter, eins-zwei Stürze hinter sich, aber ne Macke im Lack hat es noch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## GlanDas (3. August 2007)

Gute Frage, bis auf die Macke heute kann ich mir keine erklären...vorallem weil die Macken nur auf dem Oberrohr sind.
Aber nunja, ist ja immer so das die Macken genau da hinkommen wo man sie am besten sieht und wo man keine Ahnung hat wieso genau dort


----------



## Seifert692 (3. August 2007)

Schon seltsam.Von allein kommt es auf jeden Fall nicht! Kann es vom Schloss sein, oder kann dich einer nicht leiden?


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2007)

mal ein update


----------



## GlanDas (7. August 2007)

Ich hät als erstes den Umwerfer gewechselt 
was das für eine Stütze, schaut so nach Smica o.ä. aus mit den verjüngtem Rohr vor der Klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2007)

fsa wie auch der lenker ..
in der nÃ¤chsten bestellung kommt der umwerfer dran ...
die feder ist zu stark -> schaltkrÃ¤fte sind unmenschlich!

ich hoffe mal ich bekomme noch 200 â¬ fÃ¼r meine bremsen und die "alten" teile.
war eigendlich recht unzufrieden damit!


----------



## basti242 (7. August 2007)

@dkc-live

Bist du mit dem Sattel zufrieden?


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2007)

jo! das leder ist bloß etwas dünn ... mehr als 2 jahre wird der nicht halten ...
mein flite lebt nach 7 immer noch.
er knarzt auch nicht


----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2007)

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/freizeit_reise/meldung/1545336/1545336.html

hat davon einer was mitgekriegt?

gruss mike


----------



## Stefan68 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich muss hier mal ne Frage zur Kombination Garmin Edge 305 CAD und Cannondale Rush loswerden und hoffe, dass hier jemand beides besitzt.

Wie bekommt man den Trittfrequenzmesser am Rush befestigt? So wie es in
der Bedienungsanleitung des Edge steht, kann es wegen der Schwinge des Rush nicht funktionieren. Hat jemand einen Tipp.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (8. August 2007)

Hallo mike,



mikeonbike schrieb:


> http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/freizeit_reise/meldung/1545336/1545336.html
> 
> hat davon einer was mitgekriegt?
> 
> gruss mike



ja klar, aber das ist (mir) schon länger bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2007)

meine ist auch schon getestet ... war doch die und breit im forum erwähnt


----------



## nyarlat (9. August 2007)

Hallo CDler!

Nachdem ich mich vollkommen in ein Rush 4 in Tangerine verliebt habe, und die Finanzierung auch geklärt ist, gehe ich es morgen holen. Hurra!

Das ist dann schon mein zweites CD. Hoffentlich kommen nicht die Diebe.
Aber für echtes Gelände braucht man schon ne Lefty. Die Fatty Ultra DLR meines Jekyll reicht da einfach nicht.
Gibt´s in Berlin eigentlich einen CD Club? Oder ist sowas out?


----------



## meccaenz (9. August 2007)

hallo cd-club bisher nicht bekannt allerdings überlege ich wo du in und um berlin lefty-gebiet hast ? 
bin selber vor 3 jahren aus dem mittelgebirge nach b. gezogen naja autobahnen ohne ende aber schweres gelände ? eher vereinzelt
wo fährst du immer ?


----------



## SmithWesson (9. August 2007)

weis einer mit wieviel drehmoment ich beim rush carbon den umwerfer anknallen muss ? hab mir nen xtr gekauft und jetzt frage ich mich wie fest der muss ohne das carbon zu beschädigen


----------



## basti242 (9. August 2007)

meccaenz schrieb:


> hallo cd-club bisher nicht bekannt allerdings überlege ich wo du in und um berlin lefty-gebiet hast ?
> bin selber vor 3 jahren aus dem mittelgebirge nach b. gezogen naja autobahnen ohne ende aber schweres gelände ? eher vereinzelt
> wo fährst du immer ?



in den Kranichbergen in Woltersdorf biste mit mehr als 80mm schon besser bedient...


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> weis einer mit wieviel drehmoment ich beim rush carbon den umwerfer anknallen muss ? hab mir nen xtr gekauft und jetzt frage ich mich wie fest der muss ohne das carbon zu beschädigen



so wenig wie möglich so viel wie nötg!
mach montagepaste drunter und erhöhe das drehmoment in 0.5 nm stücken bis nichts mehr rutscht! ich schätze mal so 4 nm sollten sollten reichen


----------



## Der böse Wolf (9. August 2007)

Wo kann ich ne Tachohalterung für die Lefty herbekommen? Oder was gibt es für Lösungen bei der Tachobefestigung. Ist ein Sigma BC 2006 Funktacho.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Der böse Wolf


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2007)

http://www.carbon-tex.eu/content/contentproduktefahrrad.html
lefty finger carbon 9g und 70 â¬ ^^


----------



## Der böse Wolf (9. August 2007)

Super, danke. Die PM hat geholfen. Das Carbotex Ding ist dann ehr was für die Kopftoten


----------



## SmithWesson (9. August 2007)

den lefty finger für dein tacho bekommste auch bei ebay für 19,99 und ist von 88* also 70 euro für so ein teil ist ja echt wucher man muss echt hirn tot sein wenn man da kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (9. August 2007)

Gibt's bei Ebay, oder bei 88+ oder bei Fahrrad Kohl oder bei jedem Cannondalehändler.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. August 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Ebay, oder bei 88+ oder bei Fahrrad Kohl oder bei jedem Cannondalehändler.



fast jedem Cannondale Händler 

Hatte den mir bekannten Cannondale Händler angerufen und gefragt. Aber der hatte 0 Plan. Aber danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## basti242 (10. August 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> fast jedem Cannondale Händler
> 
> Hatte den mir bekannten Cannondale Händler angerufen und gefragt. Aber der hatte 0 Plan. Aber danke für Eure Hilfe.



Der scheint ja extrem kompetent zu sein


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2007)

sag mal böser wolf. du fährst cannondale, rotwild, santa cruz! wirst du eigendlich noch auf den trails akzeptiert  

aber sehr geile räder haste da! so ziemlich mein traumfuhrpark ^^


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. August 2007)

Ich fahre "nur" Santa Cruz und Rotwild. Das Cannondale ist von meiner Schwägerin in spe. Allerdings hab ich's empfohlen  

Außerdem bin ich immer noch ganz schwer in das F-irgendwas in der Sobe Teamlackierung verliebt. Das wäre noch eine Hammerergänzung in meinem Fuhrpark...

und bis jetzt bin ich auch ganz selten komisch angeguckt worden vor der Eisdiele


----------



## SmithWesson (10. August 2007)

zu welcher eisdiele gehste immer Conti ?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. August 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> zu welcher eisdiele gehste immer Conti ?



Ehrensache  Ist die selbst bis Hamm bekannt?


----------



## SmithWesson (10. August 2007)

ja meine oma und meine ex wohnen in schwelm aber gegen nen schwelmer becher hätte ich jetzt nichts einzuwenden grins


----------



## jake (10. August 2007)

weil wir grad dabei sind: war die woche bei meinem händler vorbeischauen und da zeigte er mir nen lefty tachohalter den die selbst fertigen. wahnsinnige *8 GRAMM !!! *das teil soll wohl 15 euro kosten. schaut mal bei www.Fahrrad-Kohl.de vorbei, er wollte die ersten bilder noch diese woche auf seine seite stellen. hab mir natürlich gleich einen mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny_Jena (10. August 2007)

Hallo,
seit 2 Tagen kann ich mich auch zu den stolzen Besitzer eines Cannondale Rush zählen  
Konnte zwar bisher nur ein paar kleine Touren machen, blödes Wetter  , aber trotzdem ist das ein geiles Teil.





(leider nur Handyfoto)


----------



## nyarlat (10. August 2007)

Hi Folks!

Nachdem ich mich 3 1/2 Jahre an mein CD Street Jekyll gewöhnt habe



 konnte mein nächstets Bike auch wieder nur ein CD werden.

Es sind einfach die schönsten Bikes. Nur die Farbgebung gefiel mir die letzten Jahre nicht so. Aber nun Vorhang auf für den Tangerine Dream.
Mein Rush 4!


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2007)

die beiden rush sind schick! wenn den rahmen einer von euch gegen nen caffeine + 100 eus tauschen will, dann immer her damit ^^


----------



## Cheeta (10. August 2007)

Hier noch ein C'Dale-Besitzer...

Ich besitze ein (modifiziertes) '99.5 F900 Disc in blau-gelben Volvo-C'dale Teamlackierung und ein (modifiziertes) '06 Gemini 600 ebenfalls mit einem Rahmen in Teamlackierung. Das Gemini bekommt auf jeden Fall noch eine bessere Gabel zum Weihnachen .


----------



## gaumas (12. August 2007)

Guten Morgen Cannondaler

Endlich, am Freitag konnte ich mein Rush 3 Carbon abholen und habe mein neues Baby mit 60km Schlamm und Steinen etwas an mich gewöhnt   Ich bin absolut begeistert... die Fahreigenschaften sind genau so unglaublich genial wie beim Alu Bruder.... dazu kommt eine einfach krasse Steifigkeit.... speziell im Wiegetritt merk ich das extrem.... ich bin einfach extreeeeem begeistert    Foto folgt....

Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Fragen an Euch Rush Carbon Fahrer:


Ich sitze auf einem M Rahmen. Welchen Flaschenhalter habt Ihr, damit das Bidon reinpasst, ohne dass es oben am Rahmen scheuert? Mein aktueller Bidonhalter ist feff (Alu) und hat einen ziemlich grossen Abstand zum Rohr unten. Ich habe gesehen, dass der Tune Flaschenhalter wohl passen könnte - aber hält der auch im Gelände?
Welche Pumpe habt Ihr und wie habt Ihr sie befestigt (M-Rahmen)?


Danke für Eure Infos & schönen Sonntag!


----------



## redbyte (12. August 2007)

gaumas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Cannondaler
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Fragen an Euch Rush Carbon Fahrer:
> 
> ...



1.

Quasar Carbon: flach, leicht (24 gr.), hält die Flasche sicher, sehr hübsch
Zefal Carbon: hält die Flasche in jedem Rad bombensicher, voll racetauglich, im Rush einfacher zu bestücken (ohne das Unterrohr zu verkratzen), etwas schwerer (51 gr.), nicht der schönste, baut etwas höher, bei mir passen 750ml Flaschen aber gut rein
2.
Du meinst Luftpumpe? Entweder im Rucksack oder im Trikot. 

http://www.veloplus.ch/CARBONBidonhaltervonZEFAL.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (12. August 2007)

Danke redbyte! Ich schau mir die beiden Bidonhalter mal an. Habe noch gesehen, dass Cannondale selbst 2 flache Halter hat (GT40 & Carbon Cage) http://de.cannondale.com/a_a/gear/07/SS/bottles.html

Zur Pumpe: Bei Touren habe ich die Pumpe im Rucksack, aber ich hasse Dinge im Trikot oder einen Rucksack, wenn ich hier meine lokalen Runden drehe  Darum möchte ich die Pumpe gern irgendwo am Rahmen montieren. Falls das nicht geht, dann halt Patronen - wie gesagt, für Touren hab' ich ja ne Pumpe dabei.


----------



## GlanDas (12. August 2007)

Bei Decathlon gibts von Zefal so Luftpumpenhalter.
Damit klettet man die Pumpe an den Rahmen oder die Sattelstütze 
sieht dann IN etwas so aus.

Oder eben einen Pumpenhalter neben dem Trinkflaschenhalter.
Stört nicht grosartig, nur etwas wackelig bzw man muss wenns richtig hart wird ab und an mal drauf schauen.
Das sieht dann so aus


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2007)

oder einfach ne minipumpe in die trikottasche oder ans camalbag ...


----------



## GlanDas (12. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> oder einfach ne minipumpe in die trikottasche oder ans camalbag ...





			
				gaumas schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Pumpe: Bei Touren habe ich die Pumpe im Rucksack, aber ich hasse Dinge im Trikot oder einen Rucksack, wenn ich hier meine lokalen Runden drehe



.


----------



## gaumas (12. August 2007)

ich pack mir ein paar patronen in die satteltasche, dann hat sich das problem mit der pumpe erledigt.


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2007)

mein cannondale ist jetzt perfekt 
mein traumradel:


----------



## krokerleguane (13. August 2007)

Hi, dann will ich mich hier auch mal als Cannondale-Fan outen!
Unter Fotos (links) seht ihr meine Bikes.
Angefangen hat es mal mit nem Super V 500, ist inzwischen das "Jugendrad" meines Neffen. Dann 12/2005 kam das Prophet 1000, waoooow, ist einfach genial, und jetzt noch mein selbst aufgebautes Gemini mit gebrauchtem Rahmen.
Grüsse berthold


----------



## lucaffeman (13. August 2007)

Servus an alle,

dies wendet sich an die Rush Carbonfahrer -

Ist bei euch in der Schwinge zwischen den beiden dickeren Streben auch eine Verstrebung quer vor dem Reifen eingeschweisst ???

Hatte vorher ein Rush carbon 3  da war das nicht, jetzt hab ich ein Carbon 2 und siehe da, da ist was eingeschweisst .... werd morgen mal ein Foto mit der Digicam machen würd mich aber freuen wenn sich mal jemand äussern könnte.

Grüsse

Flo


----------



## gaumas (13. August 2007)

Ist bei meinem Rush 3 Carbon auch so. Was ich gehört habe, wurde bei früheren Rush (Alu & Carbon) über mangelnde Steiffigkeit des Hinterbaus geklagt - die Strebe ist das Resultat davon.


----------



## SmithWesson (13. August 2007)

ja ist bei mir auch so die strebe dient zur steiffigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (13. August 2007)

So, jetzt nun doch endlich 2 Fotos von meinem neuen Spielzeug  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/403620

Das Bike ist eigentlich von der Stange, einzige Anpassungen bisher sind eine 180er Scheibe vorne, 400mm Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze, TIME Pedale und eine getunte Lefty. Der 08/15 Alu Flaschenhalter hat nicht gepasst (Rahmengrösse M), sprich ich brachte grosse Flaschen nicht rein. Ich hab' jetzt den CD Carbon Cage dran - tip top, funktioniert einwandfrei und sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.

Ich bin echt begeistert, das Rush passt unter meinen Hintern wie angegossen (SLR kommt noch). Das Fahrverhalten ist, was ich bis jetzt testen konnte, einfach genial. Steigt wie eine 1 und gleichzeitig sind Singletrails die wahre Freude. Die Laufruhe passt mir extrem gut, die fehlende Agilität eines Prohpeten mache ich eh mit Körpereinsatz weg. Die Kurvenlage ist auch schlicht genial, Sliden macht wieder wirklich Spass!! Und dann natürlich das Fahrwerk samt Lefty.... einfach nur "rockin'"!!

Okay, viel Schotter für ein Bike, aber mein Dauergrinsen überdeckt das Loch im Bankkonto bei Weitem!!


----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. August 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> Ist bei euch in der Schwinge zwischen den beiden dickeren Streben auch eine Verstrebung quer vor dem Reifen eingeschweisst ???



Die Strebe ist bei meinem auch, allerdings scheint sie geschraubt zu sein.

@gaumas, schönes Radl und schöne Zusammenfassung der Fahreigenschaften


----------



## SmithWesson (15. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so wenig wie möglich so viel wie nötg!
> mach montagepaste drunter und erhöhe das drehmoment in 0.5 nm stücken bis nichts mehr rutscht! ich schätze mal so 4 nm sollten sollten reichen



so der xtr umwerfer ist jetzt montiert habe ihn mit 4 Nm angezogen ohne paste geht super also 4Nm reicht völlig


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2007)

oki ^^ dann werden es mit paste 3 sein ^^


----------



## SmithWesson (16. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> oki ^^ dann werden es mit paste 3 sein ^^



naja habe mich in schritten hochgearbeitet aber paste würde ich nicht drunter machen bei lenker und sattelstütze ok. aber nicht umwerfer so dierekt auf den lack. ich weiss nicht den es sind ja granulat stücke in der paste ich weiss halt nicht ober der lack das ab kann .ist ja wie schmirgelpapier das zeug


----------



## schnellejugend (16. August 2007)

Mit 4Nm bist du doch sowieso im grünen Bereich. Und mehr als halten kanns nicht.


----------



## DaniP (16. August 2007)

Yo,

da sag ich doch mal servus mit meinem 93´ger  Cannondale Beast of the East.
Was soll ich sagen ich steh auf das Bike.

Und hier ein Bild meines guten Hobels:


----------



## lucaffeman (17. August 2007)

Servus und Hallo,

verkaufe mein Rush Carbon SI 2 auf Ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250155412105&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=015

Passt zwar hier nicht so rein, aber wenn nicht in den Cannondale Thread, wo dann ?

Grüsse

Flo


----------



## Magura952 (18. August 2007)

Hi,

ich fahre das Erbstück meines Onkels.. 10 Jahre altes Cannondale Super V 1000
ist noch top bischen umgebaut und läuft wie sau, kann mich nicht beschweren..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/369384

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2007)

die cannondale bande beim ausflug! das prophet hat bergab echt gerockt, aber ich bin dennoch mit dem caffeine gut hinterher gekommen! andersrum wars beim technischen uphill! aber alles in allem 2 geile bikes!

meine frage:
Am Ende der Tour ist meine Gabel um 1 cm Abgesackt (Linearlager verschoben). AUf der Tour waren viele Treppen, Sprünge, Drops und so ein Zeug. Die Gabel hat ihre Arbeit Top geleistet! Aber als sie abgesackt ist, schlug sie permanent durch!Ist das Normal, dass sich die Lager nach einer so harten Tour bereits verschieben, oder liegt ein Defekt vor?


----------



## redbyte (19. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ist das Normal, dass sich die Lager nach einer so harten Tour bereits verschieben, oder liegt ein Defekt vor?



Wann hast du den letzten Reset gemacht?

Ist bei mir ca. alle 4 Wochen fällig, ne Sache von 10 min.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2007)

bei mir aller 2 wochen! der letzte war vor gut 500 km

das kam aber auf einen schlag!


----------



## chrikoh (19. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Wann hast du den letzten Reset gemacht?
> 
> Ist bei mir ca. alle 4 Wochen fällig, ne Sache von 10 min.



Was ist bitte ein Reset?


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2007)

da werden die lager in die ursprungsstellung zurückversetzt!


----------



## GehroStefan (19. August 2007)

Wie geht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (19. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da werden die lager in die ursprungsstellung zurückversetzt!



warum???


----------



## redbyte (19. August 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Wie geht sowas?



Steht hier  *ab S. 20*

Ist ein normaler Wartungsvorgang bei der Lefty, da mit der Zeit die Nadellager wandern und den Federweg verkürzen.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> warum???



damit du vollen federweg hast


----------



## XqZi (20. August 2007)

...Ich kann leider (noch nicht) mit einem aktuellen Bild meines Bikes dienen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen:

Das Foto ist zwar noch aus der "Aufbauzeit", aber das ist jetzt erstmal nebensächlich... Ich habe vor, den Steuersatz zu wechseln, dort werkelt momentan noch ein Cane Creek. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Steuersätzen ausgeliefert wurden/werden.





Hier kann man es vielleicht besser erkennen





Wie man oben erkennen kann, sieht das durch diese "Verlängerung" etwas aufgesetzt aus und ich finde es optisch nicht soooo überzeugend, deswegen würd ich sie entweder nach unten setzen oder ganz weg lassen und die Boxxer mit flacher Brücke fahren.

Deshalb auch meine Frage: Ist das Entfernen/Ausschlagen überhaupt möglich und kann ich auch ohne die "Verlängerung" mit einem 1,5er reducer Steuersatz fahren? Ich hab bislang keine Antwort im Forum finden können und mein CD-Händler hat sich auf City und Touren Bikes spezialisiert, von daher habe ich mehr Ahnung von den CD-Mtb's als er.....

Bevor ich also ein paar km zum nächsten Händler fahren muss, würde ich mich freuen, wenn vielleicht einer der CDler aus dem Forum mir helfen könnte.


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2007)

säg die verlängerung doch ab ...


----------



## XqZi (20. August 2007)

Also sägen möchte da ungerne, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Das Problem ist ja, dass es quasi die obere Lagerschale ist, da wäre ein "absägen" nicht das Wahre. Mich würde halt nur interessieren, ob ich die "Verlängerung" austauschen oder nur das Lager wechseln kann.


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2007)

eurobike news aus der rad aktiv fahren!
cannondale bringt ein scheibengebremstes singlespeed badboy mit starrgabel lefty! (wenns nicht so teuer ist ein must have für mich)
desweiteren ein kompaktes stadtradl mit außemaßen einen birdy.

schweinerei:
rockshox bringt für trekkingräder einen headshock abklatsch raus! (50 mm federweg 1447 gramm)


----------



## urlacher (21. August 2007)

XqZi schrieb:


> ...Ich kann leider (noch nicht) mit einem aktuellen Bild meines Bikes dienen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen:
> 
> Das Foto ist zwar noch aus der "Aufbauzeit", aber das ist jetzt erstmal nebensächlich... Ich habe vor, den Steuersatz zu wechseln, dort werkelt momentan noch ein Cane Creek. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Steuersätzen ausgeliefert wurden/werden.
> 
> ...



hi ,ich hatte den selben reduziersteuersatz mit dem "DING" da oben drauf !!! bin jetzt aber umgestiegen auf 1.5 gabel ,habe den reduziersteuersatz ganz leicht "austreiben" können ,danach einen ganz normalen 1.5 sts rein fertig !!! demnach müßtest du auch einen normalen reduziersteuersatz (ohne das häßliche DING) fahren können !!! mfg micha


----------



## sTeppn (22. August 2007)

jetz noch cannondale gemini, aber nichmehr lang


----------



## basti242 (22. August 2007)

sTeppn schrieb:


> jetz noch cannondale gemini, aber nichmehr lang



und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XqZi (22. August 2007)

@urlacher:

  Thx, ich hab es mir schon gedacht,aber 100prozentig sicher war ich mir nicht. Aber jetzt hab ich die Bestätigung, hehe. Dann kann der neue Steuersatz ja bestellt werden....


----------



## sTeppn (22. August 2007)

und dann entweder alutech slopepudel, transition bottlerocket.. oder so.. weiß ich noch nicht genau.. wird sich schon irgendeins ergeben.

hätte auch schon an ein prophet mx gedacht. habs aber ausprobiert und war dann nicht wirklich mitm hinterbau zufrieden. könnte aber auch ein bisschen am dämpfer gelegen haben, was ich aber nicht so glaube... die einen sagen prophet hinterbau ist sehr gut. bei dem was ich gefahren bin wars leider anders. sonst wär das auch ne überlegung gewesen.


----------



## basti242 (22. August 2007)

was war denn damit? Mein normales Prophet funktioniert super.


----------



## sTeppn (22. August 2007)

der hinterbau hat nicht gut angesprochen und wenns wirklich mal härter zuging, gleich durchgeschlagen.


----------



## urlacher (22. August 2007)

ich fahre ein gemini 1000 in mattschwarz mit folgender ausstattung: manitou sherman breakout spv , fsa "the pig" one point five steuersatz ,truvativ holzfeller one point five vorbau ,truvativ team carbon riserbar ,hayes nine DH v+h 203mm, spank griffe white edition ,race face evolve DH sattelstütze, selle italia "signo genuine gel " in weiß, carbon sattelklemme mit titanschraube,mavic EX 729 laufradsatz mit schwalbe big betty ,v 20mm steck. h 12mm schraubackse ,shimano xt shadowschaltwerk (nigel,nagel,neu) ,xtr rapidfire ,ultrega kassette ,xtr kette, truvativ holzfellerkurbel DH mit truvativ kettenspanner ,howitzer innenlager ,holzfellerpedale,fox van r dämpfer !!! fotos von meinem baby folgen!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2007)

Hat denn noch keiner Informationen darüber, in welchen Lackierungen das CD Rush Team Si für 2008 kommt?


----------



## redbyte (23. August 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hat denn noch keiner Informationen darüber, in welchen Lackierungen das CD Rush Team Si für 2008 kommt?



Bitt' schön:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Bitt' schön:



Danke sehr !


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (26. August 2007)

Und jetzt ich:

ich Fahre ein CD Perp 2 






Daten
180-200mm FW hinten, Dämpfer Fox Van R, abgstützter Eingelenker, 12x150mm hinterbau
Gabel RS domain 318 is 180mmFW
LRS Mavic EX 325 mit Formula/SunRingle Naben
Reifen HR muddy mary (serie highroller st) VR High roller ST
Steuersatz FSA orbit extreme pro onepointfive
Kurbeln Truvativ Ruktion 
Schaltung X9/LX umwerfer mit Shiftguide, X7 trigger
Sattel WTB laser v
Bremse Avid Code (serie HFX 9)
Pedale & Griffe sind CD grind
Vorbau, sattelstütze & -klemme auch CD 
Lenker FSA









Sattel (unbequem), VR Reifen(schrott, schlägt durch), Vorbau (hässlich, etwas zu kurz), Kurbeln(braucht a kumpel) & Gabel(gut, aber nicht so gut wie der Hinterbau) sollen ersetzt werden.
(=> SDG Bel Air, Muddy Mary, Holzfeller 1.5, Holzfeller & Totem/66 v. 2008)




Zum Fahren der Hammer, der Hinterbau ist abgestuft und Spricht dadurch genial an, ohne Durchzuschlagen, hinten raus 'macht er zu'.

Super Agil und trodzdem Schluckfreudig & laufruig, der hammer von rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (27. August 2007)

hi

kann mir einer das Gewicht eines Rush 5 '07 in der Original-Austattung sagen. Hab irgendwie keine Angaben dazu gefunden.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. August 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Bitt' schön:



Hallo Marcus!

Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gehört, dass es sich bei den von Dir veröffentlichten Bildern/Specs der 2008er Modelle wohl eher um solche handelt, die für den US-amerikanischen Markt gedacht sind. Ob die Team-Modelle (Scalpel, Rush, Taurine) hier zu Lande tatsächlich nur mit 2er Kurbel kommen sollen wage ich zumindest auch zu bezweifeln. Aber wir werden es ja bald sehen, nur noch ein paar Tage bis zur Eurobike !

Gruß

P.


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2007)

orangedriver schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann mir einer das Gewicht eines Rush 5 '07 in der Original-Austattung sagen. Hab irgendwie keine Angaben dazu gefunden.
> 
> Danke schonmal



schätze mal 12.8 kg im dem dreh wird es liegen. mein hardtail hat 11.5 gewogen (fast gleich ausgestattet)


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (28. August 2007)

fahre ein leicht umgebautes 07er perp 2:










und ein leicht umgebautes 02er F1000 "woody":


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (28. August 2007)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> fahre ein leicht umgebautes 07er perp 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste am perp außer bremse,vorbau und sattelstütze noch was umgebaut???


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (29. August 2007)

mittlerweile die schläuche und die reifen.

nächste woche kommt ein iscg 05 ketten-nazi dran.

und übernächste woche trifft die neue pedalerie ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (29. August 2007)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> mittlerweile die schläuche und die reifen.



Hab ich auch / VR wird jetzt ausgetauscht, das was dran war war leichter müll



AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> nächste woche kommt ein iscg 05 ketten-nazi dran.



War bei dir keine Shiftguide Dabei??? bei mir schon



AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> und übernächste woche trifft die neue pedalerie ein:



Weis zwar nicht was du gegen die grind hast, sind doch geil!!!!  aber OK, die sehen auch gut aus


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (30. August 2007)

die schläuche und reifen sind eine frechheit. war in champery mit ordentlich dampf unterwegs auf einem breiten weg mit eisenbahnschotterartigem untergrund. dann kam ein sprung. und dummerweise kurz nach der landung, als beide federn in voller kompression waren, eine querlaufende metalldrainage. 

ergebnis: vorne und hinten durchschlag.  

aber gut zu wissen, dass man das teil bei gut 60 km/h mit zwei platten reifen auf sehr abschüssigem und fragwürdigen untergrund noch schadlos zum stehen bringen kann


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (30. August 2007)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> die schläuche und reifen sind eine frechheit. war in champery mit ordentlich dampf unterwegs auf einem breiten weg mit eisenbahnschotterartigem untergrund. dann kam ein sprung. und dummerweise kurz nach der landung, als beide federn in voller kompression waren, eine querlaufende metalldrainage.
> 
> ergebnis: vorne und hinten durchschlag.
> 
> aber gut zu wissen, dass man das teil bei gut 60 km/h mit zwei platten reifen auf sehr abschüssigem und fragwürdigen untergrund noch schadlos zum stehen bringen kann




Thats rigt
is halt Verkaufs-Taktik:
Ob die Montierten Reifen eine DH karkasse haben, oder ob da DH schläuche drin sind interessiert beim kauf keinen, das Gewicht jedoch schon!


----------



## schnellejugend (30. August 2007)

> Weis zwar nicht was du gegen die grind hast, sind doch geil!!!!


Die Lager sind nicht wirklich gedichtet und laufen rauh(aber sie laufen). Bei meinen ist eine Achse leicht krumm.

Aufs Gewicht hat Cannondale bei denen auf jeden Fall nicht geschaut.


----------



## Speedstuff (30. August 2007)

Hat schonmal jemand am am Recolor- oder Repaint-Programm teilgenommen?
Mich würden da mal Preise und Erfahrungen interessieren.
Gruß!


----------



## basti242 (30. August 2007)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand am am Recolor- oder Repaint-Programm teilgenommen?
> Mich würden da mal Preise und Erfahrungen interessieren.
> Gruß!



was ist das denn???


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (30. August 2007)

ist das nicht wenn man sein cd umlakieren will??
Dann mus man das bei cd machen, wegen der garantie, kosteet glaub 400,-


----------



## basti242 (30. August 2007)

400,- ??? spinnen die???


----------



## Speedstuff (30. August 2007)

uha, hm das ist aber irre teuer...
hat das denn schonmal jemand machen lassen?

mein Cd Bj 2001 bräuchte mal nen neuen Lack...


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (30. August 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> 400,- ??? spinnen die???



issn schutzpreis. damit nicht jeder trottel alle 3 jahre angekrochen kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2007)

im forum war mal von 180 die rede!


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (30. August 2007)

kann sein, hab ja gesagt "glaub 400", dass hab jedenfalls ich gehöhrt. Farbe soll dann egal sein und garantie bleibt erhalten, bei selbstversuchen/lackierungen von anderen firmen verfällt sie natürlich


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (31. August 2007)

mein woody hat gar keine lackierung. das is ne eingebrannte folie mit holzstruktur. was dann?


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2007)

axt und ab in den kamin


----------



## fuzzball (1. September 2007)

würde bei C´Dale anrufen um es mit Sicherheit zu wissen will in absehbarer Zeit  mein Optimo bei C´Dale polieren lassen/ mit Klarlack. Will dann auch die Fatty polieren lassen.


----------



## GlanDas (2. September 2007)

Wieso verbaut Cannondale immer weniger Lefty's und Fatty's ?


----------



## dkc-live (2. September 2007)

ich schätze mal weil sie zu teuer in der produktion sind! die konkurenz wird billiger im einkauf sein. des weiteren will der markt absenkbare gabeln mit lockout der sich selbst lößt und so ein scheiß.


----------



## Whitey (2. September 2007)

Eine Frage an die Experten:

[...] hat sich erledigt  Lohnt sich nicht


----------



## scalpel69 (2. September 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut Cannondale immer weniger Lefty's und Fatty's ?



Ich glaube CD ist gut beraten wenn sie weiter auf fatty, lefty und vielleicht bald righty setzen, das ist ja grad das Besondere an den CD bikes, gute Rahmen bauen auch andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (2. September 2007)

Fatty / Lefty funktioniert einwandfrei und ist technisch auch auf einem sehr hohen Stand. 

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass Cannondale vermehrt auf andere Gabeln setzt, weil speziell die Lefty ziemlich polarisiert...... gefällt halt wirklich nicht jedem. Werden nun Fox oder was weiss ich was für Gabeln verbaut (wie das ja bei allen gefederten "early 2008er" der Fall ist), besteht vielleicht die Chance auf mehr Absatz..... who knows.....

Angesichts des SI Gedanken von Cannondale wird eine werkseigene Gabel aber so schnell nicht verschwinden denke ich.


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2007)

klasse wär eine Carbon Fatty die die 1 Kilo Grenze knackt


----------



## Danny_Jena (3. September 2007)

Ein Cannondale Händler meinte zu mir das Cannondale in Zukunft um ein breiteres Spektrum anzuspechen ihre Modelle sowohl mit Lefty als auch mit normaler Gabel anbietet. Ob das wirklich stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich hab schließlich auch ein Rush 5 der 2008 Early Production mit Lefty. Gibts ja normalerweise mit Fox Gabel


----------



## SmithWesson (3. September 2007)

ooohhhhgoottt wie kann man nur ein Scalpel so versauen:kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SCALP...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2007)

hofentlich gehts fÃ¼r unter 200 â¬ raus ich will nen scalpel frame ^^


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (3. September 2007)

Die Rahmenfarbe an sich geht ja, aber der Rest erzeugt wirklich Augenkrebs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (3. September 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Die Rahmenfarbe an sich geht ja, aber der Rest erzeugt wirklich Augenkrebs.



Flämmchen kommen immer gut 
Kombiniert mit derartigen Parts und Winkeln wirkt's aber doch eher etwas lächerlich


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2007)

der rückenschonende vorbau ist der hammer! wo bekommt man sowas!
den schraub ich an ein prophet ^^


----------



## gaumas (3. September 2007)

Ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Vorbau vor Jahren mal an meinem Killer V - allerdings umgedreht  

Aber seien wir mal nicht zu böse hier..... schlussendlich ist's jedem seine Sache und fahren kann man ja auch so.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der rückenschonende vorbau ist der hammer! wo bekommt man sowas!
> den schraub ich an ein prophet ^^



Kannst Du vergessen!


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2007)




----------



## GehroStefan (3. September 2007)

Bau mir grad men Scalpel zusammen, jetzt will ich nen neuen Umwerfer- allerdings check ich's grad net mit den Bezeichnungen, welchen brauch ich da?


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2007)

müssten alle passen an meinen caffeine kann ich sowohl top als auch downswing befestigen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2007)

Hier gibt's das komplette *2008er Programm* zu bewundern


----------



## grege (3. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hier gibt's das komplette *2008er Programm* zu bewundern



Also das Scalpel 4 mit der weißen Fox-Gabel geht ja wohl gar nicht! (wo ist der Kotz-Smiley?) Wer soll sich sowas kaufen wenn er das Rad auch mit Lefty haben kann?


----------



## CBiker (3. September 2007)

Ne, geht gar nich.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (3. September 2007)

CBiker schrieb:


> Ne, geht gar nich.
> 
> Gruß CBiker



http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/cannondale2008/MTB/images/Scalpel%204.jpg


----------



## CBiker (4. September 2007)

Na ja. obwohl. So schlimm ists dann doch nicht. Aber ich wollte die
Vorteile einer Fatty oder Lefty jedenfalls nicht missen.
Also, wieso ne andere Gabel? In ein Cannondale gehört nun mal
ein Headshok und nix anderes.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## SmithWesson (4. September 2007)

also die 2008 farben gefallen mir nicht wirklich einfach zuviel weiß im spiel meiner meinung nach


----------



## basti242 (4. September 2007)

CBiker schrieb:


> Na ja. obwohl. So schlimm ists dann doch nicht. Aber ich wollte die
> Vorteile einer Fatty oder Lefty jedenfalls nicht missen.
> Also, wieso ne andere Gabel? In ein Cannondale gehört nun mal
> ein Headshok und nix anderes.
> ...



Meins gefällt mir mit Pike auch gut...


----------



## CBiker (4. September 2007)

Ist doch o.k.
Ich wollt hier auch niemand zu Nahe treten.
Hatte 1997 an meinem ersten Super V auch ne Indy SL.
Wers noch kennt. 
Mit Deinem Steppenwolf hattest Du aber nicht lange Spass.
Mal sehen ob das Prophet mehr ab kann.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (4. September 2007)

das 08er perp lädt ja geradezu zu nem zebra-paintjob ein:


----------



## basti242 (4. September 2007)

CBiker schrieb:


> Ist doch o.k.
> Ich wollt hier auch niemand zu Nahe treten.
> Hatte 1997 an meinem ersten Super V auch ne Indy SL.
> Wers noch kennt.
> ...



Wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert. Hätte übrigens auch gerne ne Lefty gehabt aber da ich die Pike schon hatte...

Schön schlichtes Perp übrigens. Würde mir glaub ich auch gut stehen.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (4. September 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> Schön schlichtes Perp übrigens.


wenn man die von cannondale beigepackten decals nicht verwendet, ja.


----------



## basti242 (4. September 2007)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> wenn man die von cannondale beigepackten decals nicht verwendet, ja.



sind die sonst nciht überlackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anima (4. September 2007)

das ist meins. aber nur form und farbe.


----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2007)

ist doch gut ausgestattet auf dem foto! ich finds schick


----------



## Whitey (4. September 2007)

Keine Lefty am Prophet - unglaublich ... bin mal gespannt wie lange es das Prophet noch geben wird :-/


----------



## fuzzball (4. September 2007)

anima schrieb:


> das ist meins. aber nur form und farbe.



Form???Wenn du den Typ meinst  endlich kein TPB (Taiwan Plaste Bomber) und mit einer super Gabel; hoffe du hast nicht den schwulen Rizerlenker?Wie fährts?


----------



## GlanDas (4. September 2007)

in S oder M sehen Cannondale's mit Fattys irgendwie bischen Touren/Enduro mäßig aus...in XL dann wie ein XC Pfeil mit viel zu wenig Federweg.
(achtung Ironie)


----------



## anima (4. September 2007)

mit form meine ich halt, dass ich diesen rahmen habe in dieser farbe, aber in größe l. fast komplette xt´08 ausstattung (außer naben).
am montag wollte ich es vom händler abholen und habe diesen lenker gesehen. echt schlimm, der ist viel zu groß...
deshalb habe ich das rad nochmal dagelassen, damit der händler einen syntace duraflite bestellen kann. mit durchmesser 31,8 gibts den nur in karbon und der ist erst in ca. 6 wochen lieferbar   also wird der jetztige erstmal gekürzt und dann warte ich die 6 wochen oder hole mir einen ritchey carbon lenker, weiß ich noch nicht.
achja und gefahren bin ich natürlich auch schon. aber nur eine erste probefahrt und da war alles super, tolle beschleunigung, klasse gabel bloß der lenker war sehr nervig, wer bitte hat so breite schultern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (4. September 2007)

Wirst sehen, die Spurtreuheit eines Cannondales . . . ein Genuß *dahinschmelz*


----------



## m.a.t. (4. September 2007)

CBiker schrieb:


> Ne, geht gar nich.


Find ich auch. Seit der Insolvenz wirds jedes Jahr im Mtb-Bereich bei Cannondale schlimmer.
So bekommt man aber vielleicht jetzt das alte Scalpel hinterhergeschmissen, da passen wenigstens auch 2 Flaschenhalter dran.
ciao, matthias


----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2007)

anima schrieb:


> mit form meine ich halt, dass ich diesen rahmen habe in dieser farbe, aber in größe l. fast komplette xt´08 ausstattung (außer naben).
> am montag wollte ich es vom händler abholen und habe diesen lenker gesehen. echt schlimm, der ist viel zu groß...
> deshalb habe ich das rad nochmal dagelassen, damit der händler einen syntace duraflite bestellen kann. mit durchmesser 31,8 gibts den nur in karbon und der ist erst in ca. 6 wochen lieferbar   also wird der jetztige erstmal gekürzt und dann warte ich die 6 wochen oder hole mir einen ritchey carbon lenker, weiß ich noch nicht.
> achja und gefahren bin ich natürlich auch schon. aber nur eine erste probefahrt und da war alles super, tolle beschleunigung, klasse gabel bloß der lenker war sehr nervig, wer bitte hat so breite schultern....



ich habe auch schmal schultern. ich fand den 680 aber ein bissl breit. aber was mich am meisten gestört hat war der rize. nu hab ich mir nen 710 er salsa flatbar (sehr geil verarbeitet) geleistet (habe ihn auf 660 gekürzt). und siehe da das ding steht dem radl viel besser! 
aber ich hab meins auch mehr in richtung allmountain aufgebaut.


----------



## fuzzball (4. September 2007)

anima schrieb:


> mit form meine ich halt, dass ich diesen rahmen habe in dieser farbe, aber in größe l. fast komplette xt´08 ausstattung (außer naben).
> am montag wollte ich es vom händler abholen und habe diesen lenker gesehen. echt schlimm, der ist viel zu groß...
> deshalb habe ich das rad nochmal dagelassen, damit der händler einen syntace duraflite bestellen kann. mit durchmesser 31,8 gibts den nur in karbon und der ist erst in ca. 6 wochen lieferbar   also wird der jetztige erstmal gekürzt und dann warte ich die 6 wochen oder hole mir einen ritchey carbon lenker, weiß ich noch nicht.
> achja und gefahren bin ich natürlich auch schon. aber nur eine erste probefahrt und da war alles super, tolle beschleunigung, klasse gabel bloß der lenker war sehr nervig, wer bitte hat so breite schultern....



hab den Vorbau gewechselt um wieder 25,4 zu fahren; hab da noch meinen alten Control Tech Alu Flat Lenker mit 132gr drangebastelt, nach fast 7 Jahren immer noch Top (mag halt kein Plaste)
Finde einfach der Rizer zerstört die Linie des Bikes, eigentlich nicht wegen der Breite.........


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

dann reihe ich mich mal in die CD-Liste mit ein.
Hier mein Rush.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> also die 2008 farben gefallen mir nicht wirklich einfach zuviel weiß im spiel meiner meinung nach



Ihr müsstet mal das Scalpel Team oder auch das Scalpel Carbon 1 im Original sehen. Besonders das Scalpel Carbon 1 in dunkelblau/schwarz ist einfach fantastisch. Finde, dass Fotos nie das aussagen können, was das Original tatsächlich zu bieten hat!


----------



## fuzzball (5. September 2007)

11000.-  spinnen die , dass zahlt die Versicherung doch nie; demnach tut jeder Totalschaden richtig weh

@ Rusher: nettes Bike mit der "besten" Farbe


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2007)

@[email protected] Du meinst das hier ...





das ist einfach nur  ENDGEIL


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Du meinst das hier ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau !!!


----------



## dkc-live (5. September 2007)

sagt mal meine lefty ist bei diesen kalten temperaturen total überdämpft! habt ihr erfahrung damit die linearlager mit motoröl zu behandeln? (hab mal gelesen es würde das problem liner)
und wie stelle cih das am betsen an! ich hab auch noch 2.5 er gabelöl rumstehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anima (5. September 2007)

hier sind auch ein paar originalbilder.
der lenker lässt halt noch auf sich warten und die pedale fehlen auch noch.














 (habe wohl keine ruhige hand) 
wie kann ich eigentlich ein album machen?


----------



## grege (5. September 2007)

Das ist ja mal richtig Porno:







Keine Ahnung, wozu das gut sein soll  hauptsache anders.


----------



## GlanDas (5. September 2007)

Concept Bike um zu zeigen das man Innovativ ist!
Vorallem die Righty, manch einer lachte noch wann denn endlich mal eine righty kommt. jetzt ist sie da. Der Hinterbau ist ja nichts neues, das gabs ja schon öfters meine ich.
Was ich "geiler" finde ist das Badboy Singlespeed . . .


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal richtig Porno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das zeigt wohin die Reise geht  

Mann muß nur an Luftfederung, Lockout, Remot, Hollotech I+II etc. denken, das hat CD für sich schon vor 10 Jahren entwickelt und zur Serienreife gebracht. Da haben sich die Anderen noch mit Elastomeren und 4-Kant-Tretlager rumgeärgert.

Will damit eigentlich nur sagen, wart's ab was wir in 5-Jahren so an Bikes sehen ...

... Klappmechanissmen, Rad einfach in der Mitte zusammengefaltet und ab in den Kofferaum
... Sram (wie oben verbaut) und Shimano Nabenschaltungen, die endlich leicht geworden sind und das Ende der Kettenschaltung einläuten. 
... Nabenschaltungen kombiniert mir Zahnriemen oder Kardanwellen verbaut in Kettenstreben.

CD war und ist für mich immernoch eine der inovativsten Bikefirmen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2007)

*UND HIER* sind angeblich alle in 2008 kommenden Modelle gelistet.

Da steht was von 160 Big Mountain Carbon etc. was immer das sein soll  

Wer was weis, raus mit der Sprache ...


----------



## GehroStefan (5. September 2007)

Krasses Bike... mit einer righty.


----------



## hotzemott (5. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *UND HIER* sind angeblich alle in 2008 kommenden Modelle gelistet.
> 
> Da steht was von 160 Big Mountain Carbon etc. was immer das sein soll
> 
> Wer was weis, raus mit der Sprache ...



Im verlinkten Forum wurde schon über das 130 Trail und das 160 Big Mountain diskutiert:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=331704

Dan Gerous meint, diese Bikes kommen später im Modelljahr 2008. Die beiden Modelle dürften dann die Nachfolge der Prophets werden. Ist derzeit aber noch einige Spekulation dabei.  

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *UND HIER* sind angeblich alle in 2008 kommenden Modelle gelistet.
> 
> Da steht was von 160 Big Mountain Carbon etc. was immer das sein soll
> 
> Wer was weis, raus mit der Sprache ...



Und was man von dieser Liste (zumindest für den deutschen oder europäischen Markt) halten kann: da steht etwas von einem Rush Carbon Team, welches es für 2008 gar nicht mehr geben wird. Die höchste Modellvariante beim Rush ist 2008 das Rush Carbon 1 .


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2007)

Nach dem ich aus meiner Ohnmacht wieder erwacht bin - nach Blick auf Preisliste - kann ich hier die Kataloge, samt Preisliste als .pdf für 2008 _verlinken_. Ich habe keine Ahnung welches Land, aber saftig genug. Billiger wird's bei uns wohl auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (8. September 2007)

Woher krieg ich eigentlich den Remote für'n hinteren Dämpfer am Scalpel? Macht der Sinn, braucht man den? Hab mir einen Scalpelrahmen besorgt, da ist der Foxdämpfer drin und hat ein Teil vom Remote dran, allerdings fehlt der Seilzug und der Lenkerhebel.


----------



## jake (8. September 2007)

ein bekannter von mir hat nen alten daumenschalthebel genommen. funktioniert einwandfrei und ist billig


----------



## GehroStefan (8. September 2007)

Nächstes Problem. Die vordere Bremsscheibe schleift am Sattel, aber nu in den Kurven- würd vermuten da sind die Lager der Nabe defekt. Nabe hab ich da mit dem 5er Inbus angezogen, müsst ja reichen.


----------



## Seifert692 (8. September 2007)

Und zwar mit genau 15nm bei der Felge.


----------



## GehroStefan (8. September 2007)

Jo, steht ja drauf ;-) Wenn's dann immer noch in den Kurven schleift sind's die Lager, richtig? Kann man die selber tauschen?


----------



## grosser (9. September 2007)

Hier unser Tandem Model 2008!






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (9. September 2007)

Geil, sieht man auch selten.


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

Sieht richtig Geil aus! Da musste wohl ein Industrieschornstein fürn Rahmen herhalten!

Wieviel wiegt eigendlich so ein Tandem?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2007)

_wie geil ist das denn_


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2007)

kennste das nicht ... konnte man vor 2 jahren noch beim dealer kaufen und geht an jedes bike


----------



## grosser (10. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Sieht richtig Geil aus! Da musste wohl ein Industrieschornstein fürn Rahmen herhalten!
> 
> Wieviel wiegt eigentlich so ein Tandem?



Komplett so wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist 19kg!

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kennste das nicht ... konnte man vor 2 jahren noch beim dealer kaufen und geht an jedes bike


nö, kenn ich wirklich nicht. Wintersport ist jetzt auch nicht so meine Welt ...


----------



## stoffei (10. September 2007)

cannondale bad boy rohloff




das bild wurde am fuschertörl (großglockner) in blickrichtung edelweissspitze im april 2007 aufgenommen. zu diesem zeitpunkt war die strasse für den öffentlichen verkehr noch gesperrt, aber bereits geräumt.


----------



## triathlet_kb (10. September 2007)




----------



## Oschcremegaude (10. September 2007)

Hallo Cannondale Fahrer,

habe eine kurze Frage, und zwar:

Ist der Hinterbau vom Jekyll 1 zum Jekyll 2 baugleich?
Oder gibt es Unterschiede?

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruss Markus


----------



## GehroStefan (11. September 2007)

Hab auch ne Frage, hab mir ketzt die Lager für die Leftynabe bestellt, kann man die einfach so wechsel  oder sollte man da was beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (13. September 2007)

Und wieder eine Lefty-Frage:
Was haltet ihr von der Lefty Carbon Fox Terralogic
Die ist jetzt bei E-Bay zu ergattern


----------



## GlanDas (13. September 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Lefty-Frage:
> Was haltet ihr von der Lefty Carbon Fox Terralogic
> Die ist jetzt bei E-Bay zu ergattern



Terralogic bin ich noch nie gefahren, würds mir auch nicht kaufen.
Lieber eine Gabel die butter weich anspricht und die man bei bedarf blockieren kann als irgendwelche halben sachen die nacher nicht funktionieren wie sie sollen


----------



## marewo (14. September 2007)

Moin,
hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rush. 
Seit langem nervte mich ein klappern aus dem hinteren Bereich, nun hab ich den Grund dafür gefunden, der Schaltzug oder sonst irgend etwas in der Kettenstrebe klappert. Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem, wenn ja, was macht ihr dagegen? Oder klappert bei euch nix.

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## canno-range (14. September 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rush.
> Seit langem nervte mich ein klappern aus dem hinteren Bereich, nun hab ich den Grund dafür gefunden, der Schaltzug oder sonst irgend etwas in der Kettenstrebe klappert. Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem, wenn ja, was macht ihr dagegen? Oder klappert bei euch nix.
> 
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass nicht die Kette an die Kettenstrebe anschlägt?. Passiert beim Rush gerne, vor allem, wenn Du vorne auf dem großen Blatt bist. Da gibt´s jetzt vonCannondale ´nen speziellen Kettenstrebenschutz. Danach ist Ruhe.

Gruß
Canno-range


----------



## gaumas (14. September 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem, wenn ja, was macht ihr dagegen? Oder klappert bei euch nix.



Das Problem mit dem Kabelzug habe ich bei mir nicht. Mein Händler ist da sehr penibel mit dem Zuschneiden und Verlegen der Züge. 

Nach gut 300km mit meinem neuen Rush schlieft bei mir die hintere Scheibe in Rechtskurven und das Trettlager knackt etwas. Ich denke, das sind aber normale "Erscheinungen" beim Neukauf und die Probleme werden beim Gratisservice sicher behoben.

Ansonsten bin ich noch immer absolut begeistert von meinem Rush Carbon


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> nun hab ich den Grund dafür gefunden, der Schaltzug oder sonst irgend etwas in der Kettenstrebe klappert.
> Marewo


das ist der Schaltzug, der muß in der Tat äußerst peniebel abgelängt werden, damit er straff in der Schwinge sitzt. Bei mir klappert er auch hin und wieder.


----------



## marewo (14. September 2007)

Moin,
ja danke erstmal für die Rückmeldung.

@ canno
die Kette hat ich auch erst in Verdacht, die schlägt ja tatsächlich gerne an die Strebe, ist aber nicht der Grund fürs klappern.

@ erdi und gaumas
eigentlich bin ich schon penibel beim Ablängern vorgegangen, aber ändert sich nicht evtl die Spannung des Zuges, durch das Ein- und Ausfedern der Schwinge 
Dies würde in der Tat bedeuten, dass man den Schaltzug ab und an mal wieder straffen müsste, dann wäre das Kappern ein Zeit lang vorbei, Hmmm?
Vielen Dank erstmal
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Deleted 68079 (16. September 2007)

Bin in Kürze einer von euch und bald stolzer Besitzer eines Scalpel Carbon 1 (dauert noch ein paar Wochen)!


----------



## chrikoh (16. September 2007)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Bin in Kürze einer von euch und bald stolzer Besitzer eines Scalpel Carbon 1 (dauert noch ein paar Wochen)!



Hoffentlich mußt du nicht auch ein halbes jahr darauf warten,so wie ich auf mein Taurin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243838&page=10

:'(


----------



## Deleted 68079 (17. September 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mußt du nicht auch ein halbes jahr darauf warten,so wie ich auf mein Taurin



Liefertermin (angeblich) KW 46/07


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2007)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Liefertermin (angeblich) KW 46/07



der ist gut


----------



## Deleted 68079 (18. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der ist gut



und heute nochmals bestätigt


----------



## Whitey (20. September 2007)

Von Cannondale gibt es einen Strebenschutz für das Prophet:
Cannondale Chainslapper, 7A510BLK

Hat einer eine Ahnung wo ich das Teil herbekomme? Kostet so um die 12 Euro. Habs bisher nur in einem Webshop gefunden mit 30 Euro Mindestbestellwert :-/

EDIT: Gefunden (Heureka!). Vielleicht hält das Ding besser als meine Konstruktion mit dem alten Schlauch ;-)

Greetz und Danke!


----------



## dkc-live (20. September 2007)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> und heute nochmals bestätigt



war bei mir genauso  
dann kam es 1.5 monate später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikkunz (20. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe auch versucht einen Kettenstrebenschutz fÃ¼r mein Rush zu bekommen, dabei bin ich auf einen SEHR seltsamen Cannondale- HÃ¤ndler gestoÃen.
 Heute morgen rief ich bei einem Cannondale- HÃ¤ndler in Neckar........ an, um nach einem ZubehÃ¶rteil (Kettenstrebenschutz fÃ¼r Rush) zu fragen. Als Antwort bekam als erstes fÃ¼r was ich das Teil denn benÃ¶tige, da er doch den Schutz an allen Bikes seiner Kunden bereits verbaut. Als ich ihm mitteilte, dass ich kein Kunde seiner Firma bin, bekam ich als Antwort, dass ich das Teil bei ihm auch nicht erwerben kÃ¶nnte. 
Daraufhin wurde mir seine GeschÃ¤fts- Philosophie erklÃ¤rt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann verkauft der HÃ¤ndler nur Teile an Cannondale- Fahrer, die auch das Bike in seinem Shop erworben haben.
Ich habe allerdings mein Bike nicht in seinem Shop gekauft, sondern in einem anderen FachgeschÃ¤ft.
Leider hatte mein Cannondale- HÃ¤ndler dieses Teil nicht vorrÃ¤tig. Weil ich das Teil aber dringend benÃ¶tige, schaute ich auf der Homepage von Cannondale bei der HÃ¤ndlersuche nach. Ich sah, dass der Shop in Neckar........ alles verkauft und betreut (laut Symbole) was mit Cannondale zu tun hat.
Dieses habe ich dem Inhaber auch  mitgeteilt, worauf mir gesagt wurde, dass ich bei ihm nicht einkaufen kÃ¶nnte. 
Jetzt muss ich mir allerdings die Frage stellen, ob dieser HÃ¤ndler mit seiner GeschÃ¤fts- Philospophie Ã¼berhaupt wÃ¼rdig ist sich eine Cannondale- Servicestation zu nennen. Cannondale ist wohl der âMercedesâ unter den Bikes, da sind wir hoffe ich uns alle einig. Und wenn ich mir einen Mercedes kaufe, dann erwarte ich auch einen Service der Mercedes entspricht. Allerdings erwarte ich dann auch, dass ich Ã¼berall in FachgeschÃ¤ften Teile kaufen kann und auch den entsprechenden Service bekomme. 
HÃ¤tten mich der HÃ¤ndler am Telefon nicht so behandelt, dann wÃ¤re ich zu seinen Shop gefahren und als zufriedener Cannondale- Kunde wieder aus seinem GeschÃ¤ft gegangen. Wahrscheinlich auch mit noch mehr Teilen/ AusrÃ¼stung, damit sich die Anfahrt auch rentiert. Er hat ja laut seiner Aussage Teile im Wert von Ã¼ber 40.000 â¬ im Bestand (aber nur fÃ¼r seine Kunden).
Meine Freundin mÃ¶chte sich auch ein Cannondale- Bike kaufen. Allerdings werde ich Sie von seinem GeschÃ¤ft fernhalten, weil ich leider sehr enttÃ¤uscht bin. Aber nicht von Cannondale (weil das Produkt Spitze ist), sondern von seinem Shop als Cannondale- Servicestation.
NatÃ¼rlich werde ich den oben beschriebenen Hergang auch an Cannondale melden, mit der Bitte die Servicesymbole in der HÃ¤ndlersuche hinter seiner Firma entfernen zu lassen. Solch ein Verhalten kann ja wohl nicht im Interesse von Cannondale sein, das schreckt nur KÃ¤ufer ab und macht den guten Namen von Cannondale schlecht!
Vielleicht sollten der HÃ¤ndler mit seiner Philosophie besser eine Discount- Marke vertreiben. Da sind die Kunden nicht so anspruchsvoll was den Service angeht.


----------



## dkc-live (20. September 2007)

solche händler kenne ich 3 ...dresden (arrogant) chemnitz (arrogant) leipzig (will kein cannondale verkaufen!

ich kann dir folgenede händler empfehlen! sie machen gute preise und sind sehr net! auf wunsch versenden sie auch.
www.bub-usbikes.de (mein caffeine hab ich von dort)
www.fahrrad-kohl.de (dort wird meine lefty geserviced)
ich hatte noch nen händler im ruhrgebiet (der war sehr net am telefon) hab aber vergessen wie der hieß!


----------



## Danny_Jena (20. September 2007)

Kann noch Radsport Biking aus Eisenach empfehlen. Macht super Preise und ist auch sehr nett. Ist halt ein recht kleiner Laden. 
Ich warte bei meinem Cannondale Händler inzwischen über einen Monat auf die Lieferung. Und das für ein Lefty-Tacho-Adapter, ein Kettnstrebenschutz und eine Satteltasche...


----------



## TimTailor (20. September 2007)

Hi dominik,
ich kenne den Laden den du beschreibst...
Mir gegenüber waren Sie zwar nicht so unhöflich aber etwas merkwürdig ist der Laden schon, da gebe ich dir sofort recht.
Ich kann Dir in Bruchsal den Bunny Hop Shop empfehlen. Sind für dich ja auch "nur" ca. 60km.

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## dominikkunz (20. September 2007)

Hi Tim,
ja wir sprechen vom selben Händler. Der Bunny Hop Shop ist übrigens auch mein Händler des Vertrauens (zum Glück). Leider sind da halt nicht immer alle Teile Vorrätig. Hab das Teil halt schnell benötigt, sonst wäre ich nie woanders hin gegangen. 
Der Händler in Neckar....... fragte natürlich auch wer mein Händler sei, oder ob ich so ein laut ihm "unverschämter Internetkäufer" bin, ich erklärte, dass mein Händler in Bruchsal ist. Daraufhin begann er so schnell er nur konnte übers Telefon meinen Händler so schlecht zu machen, dass ich es hier garnicht schreiben darf was er da alles gesagt hat.
Leute, seid gewarnt vor diesem Shop!!!
Also mein Händler in Bruchsal hat das Cannondale- Logo mehr als verdient!


----------



## SmithWesson (20. September 2007)

also ich kann euch velodrom in münster empfehlen da habe ich mein kettenstrebenschutz passend für prophet und rush gekauft kostet 19,95 euro


----------



## meccaenz (20. September 2007)

wer produziert diese reifen ? allerdings sieht das c-dale auch merkwürdig aus-was laufräder so alles bewirken können  naja amis eben 
hässlich wie die nacht 

link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-F400...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lurnas (20. September 2007)

Hi, 

passt nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber da ich keinen neuen Thread
für die Frage aufmachen wollte stell ich sie hier:

Gibt es das Perp irgendwo als Frame Kit? Ich hab nichts gefunden, aber
vielleicht gibt es da ja doch einen Händler.

Danke schön!
Lurnas


----------



## marewo (20. September 2007)

Moin,
irgendwo bestimmt. Aber geh doch zu einnem CD Händler in deiner Nähe, und dort fragst du nach ob er dir einen Perp Kit bestellt. Ich geh mal davon aus das es den Rahme als Kit gibt.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## chrikoh (23. September 2007)

Wieviel Luftdruck braucht die Lefty ELO-Carbon bei meinen 68Kg?
Gibt es dafür eine Tabelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (23. September 2007)

Manuals & Tech-Notes zu Headshock und Lefty findest Du hier:
http://www.golefty.com/flash.html


----------



## dkc-live (24. September 2007)

schätzungsweise 90 psi


----------



## neosphere (24. September 2007)

So langsam nimmt mein Caffeine die gewünschte Form an, bleibt aber noch einiges zu tun (Kurbel, Pedale, Sattelstütze, etc.). Hier mal ein aktuelles Pic (sorry für die Quali, hatte leider nur die Handycam dabei).


----------



## GlanDas (24. September 2007)

sehr...schwarz
und schnell !
Was kommt denn für eine Kurbel ran? Vielleich noch einen anderen LRS?


----------



## neosphere (24. September 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> sehr...schwarz
> und schnell !
> Was kommt denn für eine Kurbel ran? Vielleich noch einen anderen LRS?



Bei der Kurbel bin ich noch sehr unentschlossen. Tendiere eigentlich zur XT, aber die ist wiederum nicht komplett schwarz... LRS hab ich noch nicht in meine Überlegungen eingeschlossen bisher.


----------



## GlanDas (24. September 2007)

Kurbel würd ich eine Race Face Turbine in schwarz nehmen
oder eine Atik (siehe Leichtbauforum) die sehen gut aus und sind zudem noch leicht und schwarz.
XT? nee, dann lieber eine Hone (schwraze LX)


----------



## traveller23 (24. September 2007)

Die Hone ist eine gute Wahl!


----------



## thory (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

bei uns gab es Radelzuwachs - ein Cannondale:



 

 



scheint ein saugutes Rad zu sein!

Gruss


----------



## Lohmaxx (26. September 2007)

... und bald noch ein weiterer CD Fahrer in der Runde!  

Nachdem mir mein heiß geliebtes Manitou HT gestohlen wurde,    musste ich mich neu orientieren u. bin beim 2008er Rush Carbon 4 gelandet u. habs geordert. 
Der Serienzustand wird ein wenig verändert: XT Schaltung raus - Sram X.9 rein und anstelle der Juicy 5 eine Juicy 7 rein.
Lefty wollte ich nicht. Trotz der positiven Eigenschaften kann ich mich mit der Optik nicht anfreunden. Somit freue ich mich über CD´s originaler Fox Bestückung im Rush 4. (auf Eure Reaktionen bzgl. der Forke binn ich gespannt!)

Lohmaxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (26. September 2007)

Bald ist mein Rahmen (Cannondale M600) vom Pulvern zurück und dann kann ich wieder bauen... 

Kann mir einer sagen wie die genaue Bezeichnung von dem Rahmen ist (CAAD1 oder so)  Ein Bild kann ich posten wenn der Rahmen wieder hier ist aber die Bikebezeichnung sollte denke ich reichen.

Hat irgendjemand einen Cannondale-Schriftzug als Vektordatei? Oder sogar fertige Aufkleber???

Gruß

Basti


----------



## GlanDas (29. September 2007)

Hat schon jemand Fotos etc von den 2008er Räder?
Vorallem den Carbon Freeridern?


----------



## traveller23 (29. September 2007)

Carbon Freerider?

Ansonsten findest du alle 2008er Modelle auf der Cannodale Homepage.


----------



## GlanDas (29. September 2007)

ich meine in einen der Threads eine Auflistung der Bikes von 2008 gesehen zu haben. u.a. auch ein Carbon Freerider.
Kann aber auch sein das ich da was verwechsel.


----------



## Peter-Pan (29. September 2007)

Hab auch ein Cannondale Super V 2000 aus ´97 hatte mal Original eine Fatty mit irrsinnigen 50mm Federweg wovon effektiv 40m nutzbar waren. Umgerüstet auf Fatty mit 70 mm Federweg, Fox Hinterbau Dämpfer umgebaut auf 100mm Federweg. Kann mich einfach optisch nicht von der Fatty trennen, überhaupt Dämpfer 1 x jährlich Druck prüfen, Rahmen nach mittlerweile 12.000 KM immer noch 1A, Lenker getauscht, Griffe, Kurbel, Kettenblätter, hinter kleines Bergritzel drauf, Sattelstütze neu, die schrottigen Shimano Bremsen ( war halt 97 so ) gegen Magura HS33 getauscht........
Ich kann mich einfach von dem Teil nicht trennen obwohl ich ein "besseres" Kona hab, aber es steckt soviel Herzblut drin
-geile Garda Trails 
-Mallorca 3 Jahre abgefahren
-Zugfahrzeug für Kinderanhänger
-Alpenüberquerung
usw..usw..
und für 600-800 Euro bei Ebay versemmeln ich weiss nicht ?
aber ein Umrüsten macht auch keinen Sinn mehr, oder was meint Ihr dazu ?

Bild stell ich mal bei Gelegenheit ein


----------



## mc-prophet (29. September 2007)

Peter-Pan schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Cannondale Super V 2000 aus ´97 hatte mal Original eine Fatty mit irrsinnigen 50mm Federweg wovon effektiv 40m nutzbar waren. Umgerüstet auf Fatty mit 70 mm Federweg, Fox Hinterbau Dämpfer umgebaut auf 100mm Federweg. Kann mich einfach optisch nicht von der Fatty trennen, überhaupt Dämpfer 1 x jährlich Druck prüfen, Rahmen nach mittlerweile 12.000 KM immer noch 1A, Lenker getauscht, Griffe, Kurbel, Kettenblätter, hinter kleines Bergritzel drauf, Sattelstütze neu, die schrottigen Shimano Bremsen ( war halt 97 so ) gegen Magura HS33 getauscht........
> Ich kann mich einfach von dem Teil nicht trennen obwohl ich ein "besseres" Kona hab, aber es steckt soviel Herzblut drin
> -geile Garda Trails
> -Mallorca 3 Jahre abgefahren
> ...



Ein Super V wird ja nicht schlecht lol: ),wollte meins auch schon mal
verkaufen,aber ich würde mich in ein paar Jahren bestimmt ärgern...
Einige Teile hab' ich auch schon ausgetauscht,aber der Rahmen sieht
noch sehr gut aus !
Die Geometrie sagt mir nur irgendwie nicht mehr so zu...und der recht
weiche Hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (29. September 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> Bald ist mein Rahmen (Cannondale M600) vom Pulvern zurück und dann kann ich wieder bauen...
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie die genaue Bezeichnung von dem Rahmen ist (CAAD1 oder so)  Ein Bild kann ich posten wenn der Rahmen wieder hier ist aber die Bikebezeichnung sollte denke ich reichen.
> 
> ...



Hat keiner ne Ahnung???


----------



## badboy-rudi (30. September 2007)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hat keiner ne Ahnung???



Die genaue Bezeichnung geht aus dem Baujahr hervor. Deine Beschreibung ist zu ungenau, Bilder in Deinem Album gibt es auch nicht. 
CAAD1 ist m. M. aus der Zeit um 1990 hat die kangen Ausfallenden, CAAD2 hat einen Monostay- Hinterbau.Baujahr so um 1995.

Geh doch einfach zum CD- Händler- mit Foto oder Rad.
Der sagt es Dir genau und dort bekommst Du auch Aufkleber für Dein  Rad.
Ich hab in den 90igern auch mein altes CAAD2 pulvern lassen und dann über den Händler Aufkleber dafür bestellt.


----------



## Peter-Pan (30. September 2007)

Was zahlste denn für das Pulvern? Hast du den Rahmen vorbereiten müssen oder all iclusive ?


----------



## basti242 (30. September 2007)

Peter-Pan schrieb:


> Was zahlste denn für das Pulvern? Hast du den Rahmen vorbereiten müssen oder all iclusive ?



60  netto, Lackentfernung wird dort gemacht. Preis ist ok denke ich.


----------



## gaumas (30. September 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an die Rush Gemeinde: Kennt jemand von Euch eine Alternative zum Kettenstrebenschutz "CHAINSLAPPER"?

Gibt's da nichts, dass etwas weniger aufdringlich und sperrig wirkt?


----------



## KleinerHirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Klebe doch einfach noch eine Lage Steinschlagschutzfolie über die sowieso vorhandene (oder von mir aus auch etwas größer). Es gibt recht dicke und einigermaßen preiswerte aus dem Motorradzubehör (Hein Gericke etc.). Die reicht m.E. vollkommen und fällt nicht weiter auf. Einen Verschleiß der Folie konnte ich jedenfalls noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## GehroStefan (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi, hab jetzt ein "kleines " Problem: Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, fahre zur zeit die Lefty Fox terralogic am scalpel, die Gabel funktioniert und ich bin damit zufrieden, jetzt hab ich mir allerdings auch och eine Lefty speed carbon DLR zugelegt weil ich überall gehört hab dass die terralogic schlecht sein soll. Was soll ich nun verbauen? Wo liegt das Problem bei der terra? Was kann da verrecken?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. Oktober 2007)

Das "Problem" hätte ich auch gern ;-)

Am Scalpel würde ich klar die Terralogic verbauen. Passt einfach besser ans Race-Fully.
Es gab sicher das ein oder andere Problem mit dem Terralogic, ob bei der Lefty oder bei Fox. Aber welche Gabel läuft schon vollkommen ohne Probleme. TST von Mz soll auch nicht so der Brüller sein, SPV wird auch immer als Mieß hingestellt und MC hat sicher auch so seine Eier.
Ich halte das Terralogic immernoch für das beste System. Da hat man ein Setup, dass passt und man muss nicht andauernd das Hebelchen Drücken und den Knopf nach links oder rechts drehen. Außerdem gibt es keine lästigen Hebel am Lenker, die beim Sturz abbrechen könnten.

Ich denke auch, dass die Terralogicgabel mit dem knappen Federweg am Heck besser harmoniert.


----------



## jake (2. Oktober 2007)

fahr die terralogic weiter und schenk mir die carbon *GRINS, ne mal im ernst alle terralogic die ich bis jetzt probiert hab, egal ob lefty oder fox gabel, hatten ein beschi...... ansprechverhalten. ich würde auf jeden fall die carbon verbauen


----------



## mc-prophet (2. Oktober 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Hi, hab jetzt ein "kleines " Problem: Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, fahre zur zeit die Lefty Fox terralogic am scalpel, die Gabel funktioniert und ich bin damit zufrieden, jetzt hab ich mir allerdings auch och eine Lefty speed carbon DLR zugelegt weil ich überall gehört hab dass die terralogic schlecht sein soll. Was soll ich nun verbauen? Wo liegt das Problem bei der terra? Was kann da verrecken?



ist doch egal was man so hört,solange man mit dem verwendeten Material
zufrieden ist...über meine Lefty Max sagen auch einige,das sie hässlich ist,
NA UND !? Funktioniert super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (3. Oktober 2007)

Fahre noch ein altes Super V700 von 1999-2000,wiegt mit Pedalen und 2.4er NN satte 14,95 kg.Werde aber bald was neues brauchen,in der Gewichtsklasse kriegt man heutzutage locker ein 160mm-Enduro.
Rahmen und Fatty-Gabel sind unverwüstlich,die Koda-Bauteile sind was für die Mülltonne,davon ist nur noch der Vorbau übrig.
Bilder siehe Fotos 
Mein nächstes Rad ist kein Cannondale ,das Preis-Leistungsgefüge passt absolut nicht.


----------



## basti242 (3. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Fahre noch ein altes Super V700 von 1999-2000,wiegt mit Pedalen und 2.4er NN satte 14,95 kg.Werde aber bald was neues brauchen,in der Gewichtsklasse kriegt man heutzutage locker ein 160mm-Enduro.
> Rahmen und Fatty-Gabel sind unverwüstlich,die Koda-Bauteile sind was für die Mülltonne,davon ist nur noch der Vorbau übrig.
> Bilder siehe Fotos
> Mein nächstes Rad ist kein Cannondale ,das Preis-Leistungsgefüge passt absolut nicht.



Kauf Dir nur den Rahmen und bau selber auf. Die Rahmen sind relativ günstig.


----------



## GehroStefan (3. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich auch gemacht, hab einen neuen Scalpel-Rahmen für 500 Dollar bei ebay. com ersteigert. Dämpfer war auch dabei und auch neu.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mich ja selbst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit nach nem CD erkundigt. Dachte vorher auch, die sind zu teuer.
Ich habe dann dutzende Händler angeschrieben und konnte feststellen, dass die teilweise heftig unter die Listenpreise gegangen sind. V.a. am Jahresende lässt sich da sicher ein Schnäppchen machen.

Meins wird auch mal gepostet, wenns dann würdig aussieht.


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

Da kannst du Recht haben,aber ich will ein Long-Travel-Enduro oder Allmountain ab 150mm Federweg,da ist bei CD nicht so arg viel geboten.


----------



## Danny_Jena (4. Oktober 2007)

Wäre da nicht das Prophet was feines für dich? Normal mit 140mm Gabel drinn bzw. das Prophet X sogar mit 160mm. Und von der Geometrie sind die auch nicht zu bergablastig.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Oktober 2007)

Das X hat aber hinten auch "nur" 140. Außerdem als Komplettbike sauteuer.

140 mm sind aber schon ausreichend. Für einen aktiven, technisch einigermaßen sauberen Fahrer auch im haarigen Terrain sehr gut v.a. weil man nicht so im Federweg versinkt und das Bike so agiler ist. Außerdem lässt sich beim Prophet auch die Geo verändern, wenn es einem noch nicht ruhig genug läuft.

Ich find es für mich jedenfalls ideal.


----------



## basti242 (4. Oktober 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Das X hat aber hinten auch "nur" 140. Außerdem als Komplettbike sauteuer.
> 
> 140 mm sind aber schon ausreichend. Für einen aktiven, technisch einigermaßen sauberen Fahrer auch im haarigen Terrain sehr gut v.a. weil man nicht so im Federweg versinkt und das Bike so agiler ist. Außerdem lässt sich beim Prophet auch die Geo verändern, wenn es einem noch nicht ruhig genug läuft.
> 
> Ich find es für mich jedenfalls ideal.



Ich für mich auch...


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht das Prophet was feines für dich? Normal mit 140mm Gabel drinn bzw. das Prophet X sogar mit 160mm. Und von der Geometrie sind die auch nicht zu bergablastig.



Hab ich mir auch schon angesehen,aber irgendwie muss auch das Herz dabeisein,und das Prophet spricht mich halt gar nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glatzm (4. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein Cannondale Rush Carbon 2


----------



## traveller23 (4. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon angesehen,aber irgendwie muss auch das Herz dabeisein,und das Prophet spricht mich halt gar nicht an.



Kann ich verstehen. Als Hardtail kommt mir nix anderes ins Haus, die Fully´s find ich aber nicht so prickelnd.  Deswegen turn ich jetzt auch auf einen Santa Cruz rum.


----------



## basti242 (4. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon angesehen,aber irgendwie muss auch das Herz dabeisein,und das Prophet spricht mich halt gar nicht an.



einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen, ich fands vorher auch immer hässlich...


----------



## Whitey (4. Oktober 2007)

Nee auf keinen Fall Probefahrt, sonst kauft man das Ding weil es einfach so geil fährt....


----------



## mc-prophet (4. Oktober 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Nee auf keinen Fall Probefahrt, sonst kauft man das Ding weil es einfach so geil fährt....


----------



## M900schorsch (4. Oktober 2007)

Mein geliebtes M900, kommt noch lange nicht zum Alteisen  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/422986


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2007)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes M900, kommt noch lange nicht zum Alteisen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/422986



Meine "Alte Lady" kommt auch noch lange nicht zum Alteisen. Sie ist immerhin  schon älter wie die Firma auf dem Schild


----------



## Samoth (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich geselle mich auch mal dazu:

Cannondale Gemini 1000 (1st Generation) mit Lefty MAX und SRAM 9.0SL und ein Cannondale Jekyll 1000 mit Lefty und SRAM X0.


----------



## gaumas (5. Oktober 2007)

glatzm schrieb:


> Noch ein Cannondale Rush Carbon 2


----------



## SmithWesson (5. Oktober 2007)

Samoth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich geselle mich auch mal dazu:
> 
> Cannondale Gemini 1000 (1st Generation) mit Lefty MAX und SRAM 9.0SL und ein Cannondale Jekyll 1000 mit Lefty und SRAM X0.



ah du bist auch cannondaler und dan schreibst du so ein mist in nen anderen thread 
--- Cannondales bitte ausschliesslich zur Eisdiele oder zum Händler fahren ---

finde ich reichlich blöde von dir


----------



## Samoth (6. Oktober 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ah du bist auch cannondaler und dan schreibst du so ein mist in nen anderen thread
> --- Cannondales bitte ausschliesslich zur Eisdiele oder zum Händler fahren ---
> 
> finde ich reichlich blöde von dir



Hey, nicht so schnell...  Sollte wirklich nur ein Scherz sein. Schau auch mal in mein Profil, da hab ich den Spruch schon ewig stehen. Ich LIEBE meine bikes und habe vorher auch schon Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern gemacht - leider nie so klasse wie CD.

Ich hab die beiden schon seit Jahren und die Tage wurden sie auch wieder richtig fit gemacht. Mit dem Spruch, versuche ich nur den Ich-mag-CD-nicht-weil-die-nur-von-Zahnwälten-gefahren-werden-Menschen *g*, bisschen den Spass zu nehmen.

Also... nix für ungut - ich steh zu der Marke und würde sie auch immer weiterempfehlen!


----------



## SmithWesson (6. Oktober 2007)

Samoth schrieb:


> Hey, nicht so schnell...  Sollte wirklich nur ein Scherz sein. Schau auch mal in mein Profil, da hab ich den Spruch schon ewig stehen. Ich LIEBE meine bikes und habe vorher auch schon Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern gemacht - leider nie so klasse wie CD.
> 
> Ich hab die beiden schon seit Jahren und die Tage wurden sie auch wieder richtig fit gemacht. Mit dem Spruch, versuche ich nur den Ich-mag-CD-nicht-weil-die-nur-von-Zahnwälten-gefahren-werden-Menschen *g*, bisschen den Spass zu nehmen.
> 
> Also... nix für ungut - ich steh zu der Marke und würde sie auch immer weiterempfehlen!



ok schon vergessen


----------



## BlueCloud (6. Oktober 2007)

also noch habe ich es...*g*


----------



## Samoth (6. Oktober 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> also noch habe ich es...*g*



Noch?


----------



## BlueCloud (6. Oktober 2007)

steht halt zum verkauf"


----------



## chrikoh (6. Oktober 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> steht halt zum verkauf"



Wie kann man daß nur verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiogenese (7. Oktober 2007)

bis 2000 begeisterter trek hardtail fahrer....ab 2000 ein cannondale 2000sl hardtail komplett-Umbau mit nur wenigen serienteilen.
seit drei wochen, stolzer besitzer eines neuen rush3 frame's; wird jetzt über winter aufgebaut.
das 2000er bleibt erhalten.


----------



## clk2106 (8. Oktober 2007)

hier mal mein Cannnondale Gemini 2000 '05




nachdem hier eh schon einge am überlegen zwecks neuem scalpel sind, ev. gibt jemand sein "altes" ab, würd eins mit höherwertiger austattung in gr. L suchen.


----------



## BlueCloud (8. Oktober 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wie kann man daß nur verkaufen?


warum denn nicht?...es soll was neues her


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (8. Oktober 2007)

hallo, ich wollte mir in den nächsten tagen ein JUDGE DH 07 in silber kaufen...

wollte wissen, ob der irgendwelche macken, oder probleme hat. wenn einer erfahrungen damit hatte, bitte melden... würde mich freuen.

gruß alex


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (8. Oktober 2007)

mir steht noch ein Specialized Demo 8 Pro Rahmen von 2005 zur auswahl...
den würde ich zwar billiger bekommen, doch er hat keine steckachse...

das demo ist schwarz und hat einen 5th element...
das judge ist neu und in silber mit einem dhx 5...


was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Oktober 2007)

na wie wärs denn damit... 
muss es leider aus finanziellen  gründen verkaufen, obwohl es noch fast neu ist 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120170821251&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## Whitey (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe seit heute eine original Cannondale Sattelklemme dran - entlich knirscht nichts mehr. Klemmt super! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## SFA (11. Oktober 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> mir steht noch ein Specialized Demo 8 Pro Rahmen von 2005 zur auswahl...
> den würde ich zwar billiger bekommen, doch er hat keine steckachse...
> 
> das demo ist schwarz und hat einen 5th element...
> ...


Das Judge ! Fahre selber den DH Rahmen - sensationell ! 
Unter: http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/cannondale_judge_dh/index_ger.html
kannst Du ja unsere Eindrücke nachlesen !
Viel Spaß !


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (11. Oktober 2007)

danke schön... habe ich aber schon gelesen 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (22. Oktober 2007)

Lefty Montage:
Wieviel Drehmoment braucht man bei Schaft und Vorbau ?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

So! Hier mal meins mit neuem Dämpfer.
Muss aber noch getestet werden. Der erste Eindruck ist aber schon sehr gut.


----------



## mc-prophet (22. Oktober 2007)

goile Karre


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke!


----------



## TobiF (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe auch eines (Im moment)
Ein Taurine im custom aufbau:


----------



## BlueCloud (22. Oktober 2007)

das bike ist echt geil,vorallem mit dem orange =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (22. Oktober 2007)

ein paar Barends ran und ein Wasserträger 
dann hat's 10 von 10 anstatt den 9.9 auf 10 im aktuellen status


----------



## metallum (22. Oktober 2007)

Jo, sehr schönes Rad!  Gibt's die FRM-Parts serienmäßig orange?


----------



## GehroStefan (22. Oktober 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> So! Hier mal meins mit neuem Dämpfer.
> Muss aber noch getestet werden. Der erste Eindruck ist aber schon sehr gut.



Eigentlich ganz nett, aber der dünne Gabelschaft im dicken Rohr sieht mal richtig ******* aus.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Tja, kann man nix machen.

Ne Lefty wäre zu teuer und hat auch nur 140 mm. Wenn, dann muss was längeres (Fox Van, Nixon Elite) rein. Doch 1.5 gibts halt nur bei Gabeln, die schon wieder zu lang sind.
Also muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben. Ist mir aber angesichtes der Funktion vollkommen wurst. Denn die ist absolut spitze.


----------



## TobiF (23. Oktober 2007)

Nein leider nicht, aber wenn man die richtigen Freunde hat...
den LRS gabe es anfang des jahres in orange, aber nur 4 satz in Deutschland.
Inzwischen habe ich auch ne Tune stützte in 31,6 in orange.

meine Orangen Flaschen mögen halt keinen Wasserträger und die barends habe ich schon, sind umeloxierte post moderne, ich brauche sie aber halt nicht!


----------



## Coltschi (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe ein Aufgerüstetes F500,dieser Rahmen ist im Bezug auf meine Größe und Gewicht ,168cm ,62Kg. die beste Variation gewesen.


----------



## heinerk. (29. Oktober 2007)

hi leute! ich fahre ein zusammengebautes 07er scalpel mit frm und ax-lightness bestückung (8,8kg), allerdings habe ich beim vorbau noch tuningpotential-wie viele andere von euch sicherlich auch! da extralite evtl. einen headshok-vorbau plant hatte ich mal angefragt;


"Hi Heiner,

We are thinking about it and we are currently trying to figure how this market segment is.

Best regards."


Also-anfragen damit die sich für einen entscheiden!!


----------



## Coltschi (29. Oktober 2007)

i am very glad that some answer is on this page in english,so i can read it in more language"s . have a good day----coltschi


----------



## BlueCloud (30. Oktober 2007)

(will jemand zufällig nen scalpel mit gabel loswerden,bitte melden)


----------



## Deleted 68079 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bestätigter verbindlicher Liefertermin für mein Scalpel Carbon 1:

KW 46/07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (7. November 2007)

Meine Geliebte

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434766/cat/500/ppuser/105222

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434761/cat/500/ppuser/105222


----------



## Danny_Jena (7. November 2007)

Endlich postet jemand ein neues Bild von seinem Cannondale  

Hübsches Scalpel auf jeden Fall, obwohl mir dieser recht klobige Vorbau und die Barends irgendwie nicht gefallen. Ist das ein XL Rahmen? Weil dieser Knick im Oberrohr ganz schön ausgeprägt ist. 

Dennoch ein hübscher Aufbau


----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2007)

Das feinste vom feinsten
Vielleicht noch ein SI Vorbau ?


----------



## dkc-live (7. November 2007)

- vorbau, barends, reifen (fährste rennrad?)

+ alles andere


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. November 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> - vorbau, barends, reifen (fährste rennrad?)
> 
> + alles andere



Moin, 
ne ich denke der fährt "SCHNELL" MTB....bestimmt schneller als so mancher RR fahrer. 

Ich finde die "dünnen" Reifen auch NETT...


----------



## dkc-live (7. November 2007)

aber 330 gramm?
bei 2 zoll nobbys oder pannenralle hätte ich ok gesagt. aber das? da muss man doch bergauf in die kurve bremsen


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Meine Geliebte
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434766/cat/500/ppuser/105222
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434761/cat/500/ppuser/105222



Sehr edel und auch noch Chain Gang Design


----------



## fuzzball (8. November 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber 330 gramm?
> bei 2 zoll nobbys oder pannenralle hätte ich ok gesagt. aber das? da muss man doch bergauf in die kurve bremsen



muss dir recht geben; hab jetzt eingige Wochen den Furious Fred drauf gehabt, solange es gerade und trockener harter Waldboden ist gehen die Dinger einfach super  aber die Optik gefällt mir auch nicht, geschweige denn das Fahrverhalten bei Schotter..... bin daher wieder zurück auf den Speed King gegangen da hat man bißchen mehr Reifen und mehr Grip, am besten wären natürlich fette Walzen mit ca. 400gr
@Erdi: was bedeutet den Chain Gang Design????


----------



## basti242 (8. November 2007)

Hier mein (neues) M600 für die Stadt.









Gruß

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. November 2007)

edel edel aber warum kein headsight? und kein fizik sattellicht ?


----------



## basti242 (8. November 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> edel edel aber warum kein headsight? und kein fizik sattellicht ?



Weil das kein Fizik Sattel ist und vorn jetzt ne Lupine Wilma dran ist.  

Die Idee mit dem Sattellicht ist aber nicht schlecht. 
Das Headsight funktioniert ja sicher nur mit dem richtigen Vorbau oder? Da war ich aber an Syntace gebunden. 1 1/4 Zoll


----------



## Danny_Jena (8. November 2007)

wow, das bike wäre mir echt zu schade für die Stadt ..


----------



## baltes21 (8. November 2007)

basti
ich drück dir die daumen das das schmuckstück nicht geklaut wird.
die schutzbleche passen zwar nicht dahin, aber wenns ja für die stadt ist haben sie ja nen sinn


----------



## Scalpi (8. November 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Endlich postet jemand ein neues Bild von seinem Cannondale
> 
> Hübsches Scalpel auf jeden Fall, obwohl mir dieser recht klobige Vorbau und die Barends irgendwie nicht gefallen. Ist das ein XL Rahmen? Weil dieser Knick im Oberrohr ganz schön ausgeprägt ist.
> 
> Dennoch ein hübscher Aufbau


Hallo, nein das ist kein 'XL', sondern ein 'L' Rahmen (56iger). Den Vorbau habe ich mir aus Steifigkeitsgründen bauen lassen, da sich die 120mm langen mir zu sehr verwinden.So habe ich jetzt den ersten Vorbau, der bei mir in jeder Situation 'steif ' bleibt. An die Barends bin ich gekommen, da meine Hände auf langen Strecken immer wieder eingeschlafen sind und ich so kein Gefühl mehr in den Fingern hatte (mist nach 180km und 20km vor dem Ziel).Mit den Storcks hatte sich dann auch dieses Problem erledigt.


----------



## basti242 (8. November 2007)

baltes21 schrieb:


> basti
> ich drück dir die daumen das das schmuckstück nicht geklaut wird.
> die schutzbleche passen zwar nicht dahin, aber wenns ja für die stadt ist haben sie ja nen sinn



Das kann keiner klauen, steht entweder zu Hause oder im Büro...  Man müsste mich schon überfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. November 2007)

das licht passt nicht hast recht. hätte aber formschöner ausgesehen. und die leistung ist echt top


----------



## 1298ep (9. November 2007)

Hallo CD-Gemeinde,
ich will mir ein Mtb ( Caffein o. Scalpel in Alu ) aufbauen, bin aber bei der Gabelfrage überfordert.
Eine Lefty is mir leider zu teuer.  
Eine Fatty, oder meine Fox 100RL 
Wer kann mir die Vor, bzw. Nachteile der Gabeln nennen?
Steifigkeit, Ansprechverhalten usw.
Fahren tue ich hauptsächlich Marathons und ein paar CC.
Gruß


----------



## chrikoh (9. November 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hallo CD-Gemeinde,
> ich will mir ein Mtb ( Caffein o. Scalpel in Alu ) aufbauen, bin aber bei der Gabelfrage überfordert.
> Eine Lefty is mir leider zu teuer.
> Eine Fatty, oder meine Fox 100RL
> ...



Zu einem CD gehört eine Lefty oder Fatty und sonst nichts!!


----------



## GehroStefan (9. November 2007)

Genau, und bei Ebay sind öfters mal günstige drin. Auch mal bei Ebay.com schauen. Hab meine Carbon günstig in den USA gekauft


----------



## chrikoh (9. November 2007)

Ich hätte eine Fatty Ultra DLR zu verkaufen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen! Gehöre jetzt auch zur Cannondale-Community: Gestern ist mein Scalpel Carbon 1 geliefert worden . Steht allerdings noch beim Händler, wegen der ein oder anderen Umbaumaßnahme. Ohne Pedale wiegt das gute Stück in Größe L einen Hauch über 10 kg . Fotos gibt´s irgendwann in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## redbyte (11. November 2007)

Fein, fein! Schreib' mal wie's fährt, Plattform nötig und so...


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (11. November 2007)

hallo cd-gemeinde...trenne mich gerade von meinem 1jahr alten bad boy....strassen und geländelaufradsatz...jemand interesse? ich weiss,es ist ne sünde,aber nach 6 jahren fullyfahren ist das hardtail dann doch nix für mich ...hier mehr... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220169826265&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012....gruss vom thorsten,der sein jekyll so liebt


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (13. November 2007)

ja sagt mal...ist der thread hier tot,oder fährt keiner mehr cannondale ausser mir??


----------



## mete (13. November 2007)

Ein Jekyll hätte ich anzubieten, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (13. November 2007)

schönes bike


----------



## fuzzball (13. November 2007)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:


> ja sagt mal...ist der thread hier tot,oder fährt keiner mehr cannondale ausser mir??



nee aber schreiben kann man auch noch wenn die Saison vorbei ist


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (13. November 2007)

die saison ist nie vorbei,ausser alle eisdielen haben zu...lach...vorsicht,ironie!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (14. November 2007)

ich hab für den notfall immer eis im kühlschrank die saison endet nie!


----------



## fuzzball (14. November 2007)

nee is richtig, bin am WE in Sölden, da ist die Saison vorbei, bei 1,2m Neuschnee (letzte Nacht)  Skiiiiiiiiii fohrnnnnnnnnn hab zudem mein Bikes auseinandergenommen, jetzt kann man wieder tippen

PS. die Eisdiele bei uns vor der Tür hat das ganze Jahr auf


----------



## fuzzball (14. November 2007)

so hab jetzt meine Liste zum Winterumbau fertig:


Schaltwerk XT Shadow Short Cage;


Kurbel XT08 44-32-22 Zähne;


Kette HG 93 oder Rohloff SLT 99 MTB ;


Magura Marta wird gegen Louise getauscht;


Shimano Ultegra Cassette 9 Fach

Was haltet ihr davon? Hab noch eine Frage, welche Abstufung würdet ihr nehmen 11-23 oder 12-25 (Einsatzgebiet primär Mittelgebirge) und welche Kette findet ihr besser? 

Danke


----------



## chrikoh (14. November 2007)

Gibt es die SI Kurbeln auch mit 170mm?
Wo kann man die Kaufen?
Und: Könnte ich die bei meinem Taurin 3SL auch montieren.Da ist eine Reduzierhülse für normale Kurbeln (bei mir Truvativ) eingebaut


----------



## TimTailor (14. November 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Und: Könnte ich die bei meinem Taurin 3SL auch montieren.Da ist eine Reduzierhülse für normale Kurbeln (bei mir Truvativ) eingebaut



Meines Wissens wird die Reduzierhülse verklebt. Also: einmal verbaut - immer verbaut  

Grüße Tim


----------



## grege (14. November 2007)

Die Reduzierhülse ist AFAIR laut Einbauanleitung von CD nur eingepresst und mit ner Art loctite gesichert. Es gibt ein auspresswerkzeug, man kann also noch umbauen - öfters sollte man das aber nicht machen, irgendwann dürfte es ausleiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. November 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es die SI Kurbeln auch mit 170mm?
> Wo kann man die Kaufen?
> Und: Könnte ich die bei meinem Taurin 3SL auch montieren.Da ist eine Reduzierhülse für normale Kurbeln (bei mir Truvativ) eingebaut



Ja die gibt es ..schau mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2007-Cannon...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TimTailor (15. November 2007)

@ grege: danke, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. November 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Fein, fein! Schreib' mal wie's fährt, Plattform nötig und so...



Werde am Wochenende mal die erste Fahrt damit machen. Kann aber schon sagen, dass der Dämpfer nur 2 Modi hat: entweder Lockout oder offen.

Vielleicht mal vorab als kleiner Appetizer:

Nach erfolgten moderaten Umbaumaßnahmen wiegt das Scalpel Carbon 1 in Größe L ca. 10,4 kg.

Unterschied zur Serienausstattung:

- statt XTR-Trigger und XTR-Shadow-Schaltwerk Umbau auf X.0 Gripshift und X.0-Schaltwerk
- statt Eggbeater C Umbau auf Shimano XTR Pedale
- statt 160er Bremsscheibe Umbau auf 185er Bremsscheibe
- Gewicht ist inklusive Flaschenhalter, Barends, Tacho- und Sensorhalter 

Potenzial sehe ich noch

- beim Sattel
- bei der Sattelstütze
- bei der kompletten Bremsanlage
- evtl. bei der Serienbereifung
- Kassette und Umwerfer (Tausch gegen XTR-Komponenten ist vorgesehen)

Bin zwar nicht unbedingt der Leichtbau-Fanatiker, aber irgendwie juckt es mich ja schon, die 10 kg Marke zu kratzen ....


----------



## FloDie (15. November 2007)

Cannondale F1 2008 in weiß. mit Crank Brother Candy ti. Hoffentlich bald mit größeren Bremsscheiben. Achja, Falls sich das einer kaufen will, lasst euch direkt neue Decken drauf ziehen. Die Serienmäßigen sind rotz...

Achja, weiß einer ob es im Netz irgendwo nen Querschnitt oder nen Schema von der Lefty gibt?


----------



## mete (15. November 2007)

FloDie schrieb:


> Cannondale F1 2008 in weiß. mit Crank Brother Candy ti. Hoffentlich bald mit größeren Bremsscheiben. Achja, Falls sich das einer kaufen will, lasst euch direkt neue Decken drauf ziehen. Die Serienmäßigen sind rotz...
> 
> Achja, weiß einer ob es im Netz irgendwo nen Querschnitt oder nen Schema von der Lefty gibt?



Bei Cannondale? Zugegebener Maßen, man kann nichts erkennen..


----------



## redbyte (15. November 2007)

grege schrieb:


> Die Reduzierhülse ist AFAIR laut Einbauanleitung von CD nur eingepresst und mit ner Art loctite gesichert. Es gibt ein auspresswerkzeug, man kann also noch umbauen - öfters sollte man das aber nicht machen, irgendwann dürfte es ausleiern.



Nicht ganz richtig. Cannondale schreibt:

Ausbau der Adapterhülse *nur* bei Alurahmen. Ein einmal im Carbonrahmen eingesetzter Adapter kann *nicht mehr entfernt* werden.

Hintergrund:
Ich habe mir den speziellen Kleber von Loctite samt Datenblatt besorgt. Da steht: 
Zum Lösen muss man die Klebestelle auf 250°C erwärmen. Mach das mal bei einem Carbonrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (15. November 2007)

Hm, stimmt. Um genau zu sein, steht hier, dass das auspressen bei allen Alu-Rahmen, aber nicht beim Synapse Carbon geht.  

Erhitzen fürs auspressen ist aber auch nicht notwendig. Das Taurine hat zwar einen Carbon-Rahmen, das Tretlagergehäuse ist innen aber aus Aluminium. Mein Händler hat mein Taurine jedenfalls auf SI Lager umgebaut - wobei ich natürlich nicht ausschließen kann, dass er einfach den Rahmen ausgetauscht hat...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. November 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Cannondale schreibt:
> 
> Ausbau der Adapterhülse *nur* bei Alurahmen. Ein einmal im Carbonrahmen eingesetzter Adapter kann *nicht mehr entfernt* werden.
> 
> ...



Ne das geht, ein GUTER CD Händler macht das..der presst die Hülse auch aus dem Taurine raus...
melde dich mal hier, der kann das wirklich.

Fahrrad Schmidt in Plauen...

http://www.fahrradschmidt.com/
Stephan Kühnel
Rähnisstrasse 63
08525 Plauen

Tel.: 03741/220399

Viel Glück und spass beim SI Kurbel Umbau.


----------



## mc-prophet (16. November 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ne das geht, ein GUTER CD Händler macht das..der presst die Hülse auch aus dem Taurine raus...
> melde dich mal hier, der kann das wirklich.
> 
> Fahrrad Schmidt in Plauen...
> ...



...aber was ist dann mit der Rahmen-Garantie?


----------



## mete (16. November 2007)

mc-prophet schrieb:


> ...aber was ist dann mit der Rahmen-Garantie?



Gibt es bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch/ Montage nicht.


----------



## jake (16. November 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> so hab jetzt meine Liste zum Winterumbau fertig:
> 
> 
> Schaltwerk XT Shadow Short Cage;
> ...






bist du dir sicher das das short cage schaltwerk mit der 3fach kurbel funktioniert? meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es nur mit 2fach geht


----------



## fuzzball (16. November 2007)

naja fahr die alte XT mit Short (medium)Cage und einer dreifach Kurbel seit Jaaaaaaaaahren 
e* beim schaltwerk muss die kettenlängenunterschiede zwischen klein-klein und groß-groß ausgleichen. theoretisch brauchst du ein schaltwek mit einer kapazität von 44-22+32-11=43 zähnen. ein normales longcage-sw vom marktführer ("SGS") hat eine kapazität von 45. die mittlere version ("GS") 37.*
wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass 44-22 bei mir auch dran ist und dann z.B.12-25; muss das Schaltwerk eine Kapazität von 35 Zähnen, haut also ganz genau hin


----------



## alois (16. November 2007)

Tach Zusammen,

bei meiner Reklamation ist eine nagelneue Bananenschwing in schwarz übrig geblieben, aßerdem dazu passen ein ebenfals neues und ein gebrauchtes Schaltauge. Bei Interesse einfach mal anmailen.

Gruss Alois


----------



## jake (18. November 2007)

@fuzzball: ja das lass ich dann mal so gelten  wieder was gelernt, war auch dieser tag nicht umsonst


----------



## jopo (23. November 2007)

Hallo CD-Freunde, ich baue mein Raven um, unter Anderem eine neue Gabel - Maverick DUC 32. 
Es gibt für Headshock einen speziellen Reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8 von "Reset", zu beziehen über Hibike, dabei auch ein noch speziellerer ;-) Steuersatz für's Raven. Ich vermute aber, dass der zu hoch baut und möchte den nicht kaufen um das auszuprobieren. Statt dessen nehme ich die originalen CD-Headshock-Lager und lasse passende Adapterschalen drehen. Wird leichter und billiger. Würden dann natürlich auch für's Super-V passen. Falls jemand ebenfalls Interesse hat an dieser Kombination CD/Maverick, bitte e-mail an mich.
jopo

PS. Kurztest der Maverick DUC 32 ist in der aktuellen BIKE 12/07


----------



## Zouk (24. November 2007)

Cannondale H500 Trekkingrad, seit inzwischen 13 Jahren fährt es mich jeden Tag zuverlässig zur Arbeit, auch im strömenden Regen und bei Schnee, ausserdem fahre ich damit auch weite Touren und drehe abends nochmals eine Runde.

Eine Zeit lang hatte ich noch ein Centurion Mountainbike nebenher, habe ich aber wegen eines Umzugs verkauft (was ich nun bereue, da ich gerne wieder ein MTB hätte). 
Hat jemand ein gebrauchtes Cannondale MTB anzubieten? Hardtail oder Fully ist egal, Einsatz Marathon/Cross-Country


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (24. November 2007)

Ich wollte Euch noch mal meine anderen Biks zeigen. 
Das Super V ist das Radl von meiner Frau und das F ist mein alltags-Bike für die strecke zur Arbeit und für die schied-Wettertage.


----------



## baltes21 (27. November 2007)

hi jopo,
wieso willst du dir denn keine lefty einbauen?
ne max hat auch 140mm federeweg, vom gewicht her gleich (je nach ausführung leichter).
von der Steifigkeit und dem ansprechverhalten brauch man überhauptnicht zu sprechen.
so gut ist die duc ja auch nicht weggekommen.


----------



## jopo (27. November 2007)

baltes21 schrieb:


> hi jopo, wieso willst du dir denn keine lefty einbauen? ne max hat auch 140mm federeweg, vom gewicht her gleich (je nach ausführung leichter). von der Steifigkeit und dem ansprechverhalten brauch man überhauptnicht zu sprechen. so gut ist die duc ja auch nicht weggekommen.


Hi baltes, 2 Gründe: Erstens spricht der Vorderradausbau gegen die Lefty, der bei mir bei jedem Autotransport fällig ist und Zweitens spricht die Exclusivität für die Maverick, die ich übrigens bei ebay incl. Vorderrad unter 500,- gekriegt habe. 
Grund für die ganze Umbauerei ist, dass das Raven jetzt, nach 7 Jahren, ein Garantiefall ist und ich aber noch einen neuen Rahmen an der Wand hängen habe. Ich habe das Raven nicht geschont, ist ja immer noch eine Votec GS4-OS eingebaut, die schon einiges wegsteckt. Jetzt habe ich mir ja ein GT Lobo für Enduro aufgebaut, so dass das neue Raven dann eher von groben Sachen verschont und mir hoffentlich lange erhalten bleibt. Pics sind in meinem Album. Wenn das neue Raven fertig ist, kommt hier natürlich ein Foto!
jopo


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2007)

*@jopo*, erzähl mal mehr mit Deim Raven, das typische Ravenleiden? Und was spendiert CD jetzt dafür wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen?


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2007)

um am Rahmentausch Programm teilzunehmen, muss da der Rahmen gebrochen sein???? oder tuts auch ein alter Rahmen???


----------



## jopo (30. November 2007)

Also, der Rahmen ist nicht gebrochen, er knackt wie blöd bei jedem Belastungswechsel. Der Händler sagt, ein klarer Garantiefall. Welchen Rahmen ich im Tausch von CD bekomme, wusste er auch noch nicht, ein Raven kann es nicht mehr sein, leider. Wenn ich den Rahmen habe, wird er verkauft.
Ich wusste ja schon in 2000 als ich den Rahmen gekauft habe von dem Risiko, da waren schon die ersten Garantiefälle. Hat mich nicht abgehalten. Wärend ich beim Aufbau war, kam die Rückrufaktion mit dem Ausschäumen des Tretlagerbereichs. Hat aber auch nichts genützt. Der neue Rahmen, den ich noch habe, ist auch schon geschäumt. Wenn der wieder 7 Jahre hält, ist das auch OK.
jopo


----------



## veno (30. November 2007)

gabee schrieb:


> C.N.D.E. 1997 in Us Design



Ist aber nicht zufällig das hier oder?

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5407


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> um am Rahmentausch Programm teilzunehmen, muss da der Rahmen gebrochen sein???? oder tuts auch ein alter Rahmen???


für Rahmentausch langt irgendwas "altes", hatt nichts mit Garantiefall zu tun.

*@jopo*, halt mich/uns mal auf dem laufenden, was es dann für ein Rahmen wird. Als ehemaliges Topmodell müßte es meiner Meinung nach auch wieder ein Topmodellrahmen sein, also Taurin, Rush- oder Scalpelcarbon  Eine kleine Aufzahlung, alt für neu würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo , CD Folks habe am Samstag einen Sturz hingelegt und seither eine Beule im Unterrohr . Ist das weiterhin fahrbar oder sollte ich mich nach einem neuen Rahmen umschauen . Hab mal gelesen das Cannondale eine Rahmentauschaktion hat . Ist das immer noch der Fall ? Wenn ja , was würde ein neuer kosten .
Gruß Bergfloh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

Beileid!

Schwer zu sagen, wenn man die Beule (klugscheiss-eigentlich Delle) nicht sehen kann ;-)

Rahmentausch gab es mal. Weiß aber nicht, ob die Aktion immer noch läuft.


So, hier mal meins auf dem neuesten Stand. Diesmal auch sauber.


----------



## GehroStefan (6. Dezember 2007)

Klar kann man die sehen... 
Der Rahmen wird schon nicht brechen, würde aber öfters mal eine Blick draufwerfen.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Dezember 2007)

m.r. und damit fährste die bdo tour? o.0 *respekt*
aber schickes teil! ist die 55 schon eingefahren ^^?

geht das ata ab?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Klar kann man die sehen...
> Der Rahmen wird schon nicht brechen, würde aber öfters mal eine Blick draufwerfen.



Also ich nich


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> m.r. und damit fährste die bdo tour? o.0 *respekt*
> aber schickes teil! ist die 55 schon eingefahren ^^?
> 
> geht das ata ab?



Im Moment fahre ich die Tour nich mit. Lampe gibts erst nach Weihnachten und Zeit ist eben auch grad nich so.
Aber BDO ist ja nicht so arg schnell. Das passt schon.

Gabel funzte schon am Anfang sehr gut. Hat ja am WE schonmal ordentlich Harzluft geschnuppert.
ATA geht auch, senkt sich nicht von selbst ab. Damit hat es die Mindestanforderungen schon erfüllt. 
Ansonsten wie U-Turn halt.

Bisher kein Grund zur Klage. Mal sehen wie viel sich noch tut.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (6. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Beileid!
> 
> Schwer zu sagen, wenn man die Beule (klugscheiss-eigentlich Delle) nicht sehen kann ;-)
> 
> ...



Hab aber auch noch eines ohne Beule , was auch schön sauber ist.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

Schickes Scalpel!

Mach doch mal n' Bild von der Delle. Sonst kann man da keine Aussage machen.


----------



## basti242 (6. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins auf dem neuesten Stand. Diesmal auch sauber.



Schön Schön, nur der Lenker gefällt mir nicht ganz. Hatte ich auch mal drauf und jetzt aber ersetzt durch ne RaceFace Atlas Kombi. Mit der MZ55 hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt aber hab keinen MX Rahmen. Glaube der ist für die Länge nicht zugelassen Oder kann man das riskieren?

Gruß
Basti242


----------



## bergfloh 7 (6. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Schickes Scalpel!
> 
> Mach doch mal n' Bild von der Delle. Sonst kann man da keine Aussage machen.



Bild ist da.Schau mal weiter oben .
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, war mir nicht aufgefallen.

So fett ist sie ja nicht. Immer mal gucken, ob sich was tut. Glaub aber nicht, dass da in naher Zukunft was wegknackt.

Kannst ja mal bei CD anfragen, um sicher zu gehen.

@basti
Der MX geht bis 57 cm Einbauhöhe. Also auch Totem, 66...
Der normale sollte bis 54 gehen. Habe jedenfalls schon heufiger Prophets mit ner 36er gesehen.
Bei mir ist am Unterohr ein Aufkleber, auf dem die max. Einbauhöhe steht. Müsste es bei Dir ja auch geben.

Beim VRO überwiegt einfach der Nutzen so dermaßen, dass mir die Optik nicht mehr so wichtig ist. Ist nicht hässlich, aber Easton, Rennfresse, Thomson u. Co. find' ich auch schicker.


----------



## Stefan68 (14. Dezember 2007)

Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. 

Meine Lefty kam gestern vom Service und macht heftige "Reibegeräusche", es fühlt sich an, als würde etwas "gemahlen" wenn man Sie langsam bewegt.

Wer nen QuickTime Film sehen kann, kann sich das ja mal anssehen und - hören. Ist das noch im Rahmen des normalen??

LeftySound.mov


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Dezember 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Meine Lefty kam gestern vom Service und macht heftige "Reibegeräusche", es fühlt sich an, als würde etwas "gemahlen" wenn man Sie langsam bewegt.
> 
> ...



habs mir angeschaut würde sie sofort zum service zurück bringen normal ist das auf jedenfall nicht aber was genau nich in ordnung ist kann ich dir nicht sagen 

gruss Thomas


----------



## Evo_5 (15. Dezember 2007)

@Stefan68

Die Lefty muß wieder zurück , zum Service !
Da haben sich offensichtlich die Lagerbahnen verschoben !
Das passiert bei der Montage ganz schnell ,
hätte aber auffallen sollen und die Gabel so natürlich nicht ausgegeben werden dürfen .
Naja , war wohl Montag morgen ?!?   


Bis denne ,

   Evo_5


----------



## Stefan68 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke.  

Hab das Bike schon wieder hingebracht - bin gespannt was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Thomas71 (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir gestern einen Rush 3000 Rahmenkit mit Lefty Carbon *Fox Inertia* gekauft (Fotos folgen später).

Frage: Kann es sein, dass der Reboundknopf der Gabel keinen Endanschlag hat?
Wenn ich die Zugstufe ganz schliesse hört man irgendwann einen leisen Klick, es kann aber ohne Mehrkraft weiter gedreht werden.
Ansonsten funktioniert die Zugstufenverstellung problemlos.
Kann mir da Jemand helfen?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Mathias7D (16. Dezember 2007)

Habe wohl endlich meinen Traum gefunden... mit dem ersten Ausritt kann ich das sagen. Habe mir für Weihnachten ein 2007 Scalpel Team Replica geholt.  
Bilder folgen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mar1kus (18. Dezember 2007)

1.cannondale scalpel, lefty speed carbon sl, mavic crossmax slr, marta, sram xo schaltwerk und griffe, xt kurbeln, xtr umwerfer

2. cannondale taurine, lefty speed carbon sl, mavic crossmax slr, hope mono mini 160 140, sram x0 schaltwerk und griffe, xtr umwerfer, xt kurbeln, si vorbau, carbon lenker, carbon sattelstütze






http://www.forumromanum.de/member/forum/images/90/user_322790/normal_527520.jpg
Das Scalpel ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig, bekommt nach dem Winter auch noch nen si vorbau, carbon sattelstütze+lenker und nen andern sattel und pedale und zur krönung soll es in die gleich farbe wie das taurin umlackiert werden damit beide gleich aussehen.


----------



## sportfuchs (18. Dezember 2007)

Ok, auch mal meine Babys nun hier:

mein Prophete




mein Judge (noch nicht ganz fertig)


----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2007)

sehr geile traktoren!
ein tachohalter sieht aber stylischer aus ^^


----------



## sportfuchs (18. Dezember 2007)

Tachohalter ist selbstgebastelt aus Aluprofil


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Dezember 2007)

Schick!


----------



## Wurstfinger (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab ein Perp 2 (aber keine Digi momentan)


----------



## GehroStefan (18. Dezember 2007)

Brrr.. mach das dicke schwarze Klebeband weg- ein dezenter Kabelbinder geht doch auch.


----------



## sportfuchs (18. Dezember 2007)

Klebeband war eine Notreperatur am Lago. Das Insert Bowdenzug am Rahmen war in den Fritten und da musste eben Tape her. Mittlerweile sieht das Rad auch ein wenig anders aus: Sattel SLR T1 und VRO Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## chrikoh (18. Dezember 2007)

mar1kus schrieb:


> 1.cannondale scalpel, lefty speed carbon sl, mavic crossmax slr, marta, sram xo schaltwerk und griffe, xt kurbeln, xtr umwerfer
> 
> 2. cannondale taurine, lefty speed carbon sl, mavic crossmax slr, hope mono mini 160 140, sram x0 schaltwerk und griffe, xtr umwerfer, xt kurbeln, si vorbau, carbon lenker, carbon sattelstütze
> 
> ...




Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mar1kus (18. Dezember 2007)

shit bei mir gingen sie.
schaut auf meine website.

unter galerie, radsport und sonstiges findet ihr die pics


----------



## Guerillagärtner (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Thomas71,

da kannst Du noch eine ganze Weile drehen, ich habe die gleiche Gabel und habe am Anfang auch gedacht sie wäre kaputt, nach gefühlten 1000 Umdrehungen ist aber Schluss.


----------



## Thomas71 (23. Dezember 2007)

Guerillagärtner schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas71,
> 
> da kannst Du noch eine ganze Weile drehen, ich habe die gleiche Gabel und habe am Anfang auch gedacht sie wäre kaputt, nach gefühlten 1000 Umdrehungen ist aber Schluss.



Na dann bin ich beruhigt, Danke


----------



## Whitey (26. Dezember 2007)

Eine Frage an die Prophet´ler: passt die Shimano Hone 3 Fach gut zum Rahmen oder kommt die Kurbel sehr nah ran? Hatte die 960er XTR mal nen Tag drauf und die hat fast an den Rahmen geschlagen. Die aktuelle XTR gefällt mir nicht und die XT ist silbern, also bleibt irgendwie nurnoch die Hone mit XT Blättern. Aber passt das?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre die Hone. Habe aber das große Blatt gegen einen Bashguard getauscht.
Passt problemlos.

Bilder gibt es im Album.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi mal eine Frage,
da mein alter Umwerfer gestern kaputt gegangen ist brauch ich jetzt einen neuen; bisher ist ein Down Swing Umwerfer montiert, kann ich auch einen Top Swing Umwerfer montieren, mit den Schrauben vom Trinkflaschenhalter passt das??? Der Rahmen ist ein Optimo 06- danke
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielS78 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Der Weihnachtsmann war da....





Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## chrikoh (28. Dezember 2007)

DanielS78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der Weihnachtsmann war da....
> 
> ...



Die Schuhe schauen super aus


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Dezember 2007)

DanielS78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der Weihnachtsmann war da....
> 
> ...



HAmmer geil das Bike  

Viel Spaß damit....

Gruss Sushi


----------



## GehroStefan (28. Dezember 2007)

Da warst aber sehr artig...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Dezember 2007)

Meine Fresse!


----------



## karri (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute das ist mein Racing-Baby. Am Sonntag geht es über den Ladentisch. Ich brauche Platz und kaufe mir das Rush Carbon SI2 ;-)


----------



## SmithWesson (30. Dezember 2007)

DanielS78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der Weihnachtsmann war da....
> 
> ...



jo schön bei ebay gekauft

http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=frm+rush&category0=


----------



## Rocky10 (30. Dezember 2007)

@sushi
Dickes Kompliment.....das nehn ich Feinschliff


----------



## DanielS78 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, nein EBAY war mir zu windig.
Ich habe es bei Bike Market in Berlin gekauft auch wenn dieser die Bikes
bei EBAY angeboten hat.
Für den Originalpreis von 6700 hätte ich nie gekauft, bei Ebay oder sonstwo.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## arne1907 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe für meine Frau ein Cannondale F700 angeboten bekommen.

Es ist vorne Teamblau, wird zur Mitte hin heller und ist
dann hinten Weiß. (Hab leider kein Foto)

Gabel mit LockOut.

Kann mir wer sagen aus welchem Jahr dieses Modell ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (30. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für meine Frau ein Cannondale F700 angeboten bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Arne
also ich glaube die farbe gab es ab 2002 bei den F bis Scalpel modellen


----------



## arne1907 (30. Dezember 2007)

Thx, dann ist das Baujahr schonmal etwas mehr eingegrenzt.

Konnte im Web leider nichts in dieser Farbkombination entdecken
was mir weitergeholfen hätte.


----------



## Mathias7D (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Thx, dann ist das Baujahr schonmal etwas mehr eingegrenzt.
> 
> Konnte im Web leider nichts in dieser Farbkombination entdecken
> was mir weitergeholfen hätte.



Hi,

schau mal auf der Cannondale Homepage nach. Du kannst unter "Produkte" auch die alten Bikes ansehen --> steht unter Archiv. Die Farben hab ich dort nicht gefunden, aber über die Komponenten solltest Du an deine Info kommen. 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

Dasselbe Prob hatte ich auch, die Farbe ist nirgends im Web zu finden....

Und da der Rahmen selbst aufgebaut wurde, gehts dadurch auch nicht.

Aber der Lack ist so Original von Cannondale.....

Werd demnächst mal nen Foto machen und reinstellen.


----------



## SmithWesson (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Dasselbe Prob hatte ich auch, die Farbe ist nirgends im Web zu finden....
> 
> Und da der Rahmen selbst aufgebaut wurde, gehts dadurch auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Arne

hier der link zu deinem bike und oben in der leiste zwischen F700 und Vergleich steht color da drauf klicken und du wirst deine farbe finden sie heist 
( Ice Fade: Team Blue/Baby Blue/Lightning White (gloss) (ICE). )

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/02/ce/model-2FS7.html


----------



## arne1907 (6. Januar 2008)

Endlich! Besten Dank


----------



## cannondaleRR (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

bin auch einer! Cannondale Jekyll 2005 ist mein Bike:

http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/cannondale-jekyll/

Bin gerade dabei, es ein wenig aufzuwerten. Dazu gibt es eine kleine Story auf meiner Homepage:

http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/pimp-my-jekyll/

Schaut doch einfach mal rein...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## mtboma (8. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein neustes -  das geht ab - Einfach Gashahn auf


----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2008)

gefällt uns sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (8. Januar 2008)

Nach einem Rückruf verschiedener Lefty Modelle und der Cannondale eigenen Kohlefaser Kurbelgarnitur SI ruft der amerikanischer Hersteller nun auch Rahmen und Komplettbikes des Typs Scalpel zurück. Betroffenen sind folgende Modelle: 2008 Scalpel Frameset, 2008 Scalpel Team Bicycle, 2008 Scalpel 1 Bicycle, 2008 Scalpel 2 Bicycle



Im schlimmsten Fall kann sich die Klebeverbindung zwischen den Kettenstreben und den Ausfallenden lösen.

Cannondale selbst dazu:

We are aware of the serial number of each of the bikes which are subject to recall. In December 2007 we advised each US retailer of all serial numbers that are subject to recall. Cannondale has shipped, or will ship, at no charge to you, a replacement frame to these retailers.
This recall is a result of discovering that the chainstays in these frames may be improperly bonded. There is a risk that the chainstays may separate from the rear dropouts, with risk of an accident or injury. Please do not ride your bike until the frame is replaced.

In the US, if you wish to confirm whether your serial number is subject to recall, or have any questions please contact Cannondale Customer Service at 1-800-BIKE-USA (245-3872). In Europe, see European recall notices or call the Service Desk at +41 61 487 93 80
We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your cooperation in this important safety program.
Cannondale Bicycle Corporation

CANNONDALE USA
Cannondale Bicycle Corporation
172 Friendship Road, Bedford,
Pennsylvania, 15522-6600, USA
(Voice): 1-800-BIKE-USA
(Fax): 814-623-6173
[email protected]
www.cannondale.com

CANNONDALE EUROPE
mail: Postbus 5100
visits: Hanzepoort 27
7570 GC, Oldenzaal, Netherlands
(Voice): + 41 61.4879380
(Fax): 31-5415-14240
[email protected]

CANNONDALE AUSTRALIA
Unit 6, 4 Prosperity Parade,
Warriewood N.S.W., 2102, Australia
(Voice): (02) 9979 5851
(Fax): (02) 9979 5688
[email protected]

CANNONDALE JAPAN
Namba Sumiso Building 9F,
4-19, Minami Horie 1-chome,
Nishi-ku, Osaka 550-0015, Japan
(Voice): 06-6110-9390
(Fax): 06-6110-9361
[email protected]


----------



## GlanDas (8. Januar 2008)

Naja dazu gabs ja mal ein Bildchen hier


----------



## cannondalebiker (8. Januar 2008)

Ich habe die möglichkeit von meinem Alu Rush auf ein Carbon Rush umzusteigen.
Was mich allerdings etwas verunsichert sind mal immer Meldungen von diversen Knackgeräuschen oder auch Rückrufen.
Als gebranntes Kind mit einem Raven 1 bin ich etwas vorsichtig weil ich mir den Ärger ersparen will.
Hat schon jemand Probleme mit einer sich lösenden Tretlagerbuchse gehabt, sie ja eingeklebt ist wenn Standartkurbeln gefahren werden.
Gab es schon Rahmenbrüche?
Gibt es Probleme mit Knackgeräuschen?
Für Antworten bin ich dankbar.
Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## gaumas (8. Januar 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die möglichkeit von meinem Alu Rush auf ein Carbon Rush umzusteigen.
> Was mich allerdings etwas verunsichert sind mal immer Meldungen von diversen Knackgeräuschen oder auch Rückrufen.
> Als gebranntes Kind mit einem Raven 1 bin ich etwas vorsichtig weil ich mir den Ärger ersparen will.
> Hat schon jemand Probleme mit einer sich lösenden Tretlagerbuchse gehabt, sie ja eingeklebt ist wenn Standartkurbeln gefahren werden.
> ...



Hi
Ich hatte diese Bedenken auch - habe mir dann aber trotzdem das Rush Carbon gekauft und bin absolut begeistert. Bis jetzt (700km) habe ich kein Knacken.

Das Raven war ja eine komplett andere Konstruktion und kann nicht mit dem Rush verglichen werden.

Hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## bellator (8. Januar 2008)

Mein neues F1 - Werksaustattung - Neue Bilder nach Umbau  ( bald )


----------



## marewo (8. Januar 2008)

Knackgeräusche

Mein Carbon Rush hat nun 1500 Km runter, bisher keine Knackgeräusche, fahre allerdings auch die SI Kurbel.

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommek (8. Januar 2008)

Cannondale Rush und Knackgeräusche....

Einige verstärkte Schwingen, verbaut bei den Carbon-Modellen - nun auch bei den neuen Alu-Versionen, wurden zurück gerufen. Hier gab es einen Produktionsfehler, der ein Knackgeräusch hervorgerufen hat. 

Wenn also die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Tretlager, Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner usw. nichts ergeben haben, ruhig einmal den Händler kontaktieren......


Thomas


----------



## cannondalebiker (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand was von einem Rahmenbruch gehört?
Er musste ja nach seinem Gewicht eher zu den Massiven gehören.
Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## dkc-live (9. Januar 2008)

hey bellator!!!

nice ist ja dast identisch mit meinem f2 von der ausstattung sehr geil! das weiß gefällt mir besser als erwartet! das rad mit lefty macht nen hammergaudi^^
ich hab allerding nen flachen 660 er lenker draufgemacht und es fährt sich geil!!!



allerding mit falschen lenker


----------



## bellator (9. Januar 2008)

Neuer lenker und noch ein paar andere Sachen sind bestellt. Hoffe ich kann dann nächste Woche neue Fotos präsentieren.
Das Design gefällt mir auch viel besser als erwartet. vor allem mit den weißen Avids dazu


----------



## KleinerHirsch (9. Januar 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Probleme mit einer sich lösenden Tretlagerbuchse gehabt, sie ja eingeklebt ist wenn Standartkurbeln gefahren werden.



fahre XT-Kurbel, bisher keine Probleme 




cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Gab es schon Rahmenbrüche?



meiner hält bisher (95 kg) bei eigentlich Allmountain-Einsatz




cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Gibt es Probleme mit Knackgeräuschen?



Nur von meinen Knien - manchmal 

Ich würde das Radl in Carbon jeder Zeit wieder nehmen (allerdings gleich die !"§$ SRAM-Schaltung und den schweren LRS gegen was anderes tauschen)

CU
Hirschl


----------



## gaumas (9. Januar 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich würde das Radl in Carbon jeder Zeit wieder nehmen (allerdings gleich die !"§$ SRAM-Schaltung und den schweren LRS gegen was anderes tauschen)
> 
> CU
> Hirschl



Was für für Laufräder hast Du Dir gegönnt? Bin auch daran, Ersatz zu suchen.


----------



## chrikoh (9. Januar 2008)

mtboma schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neustes -  das geht ab - Einfach Gashahn auf



Wie schwer ist das Rush?


----------



## mtboma (9. Januar 2008)

Och, das weiß ich nicht so genau. Ich hab es so nach Gefühl erst mal aufgebaut. Habe aber nichts vorher gewogen. Beim Rahmen und Gabel mit Dämpfer aus der Schachtel nehmen hab ich jedenfalls kaum was gespürt  
Man sieht ja ganz gut was so dran ist.
Wo sicher noch was geht ist an der Stütze, Ergon weg, anderes Schaltwerk jetzt xt aus 2006. Rahmengröße ist M.
Bremse ist ne Louise aus 2005, da ginge auch noch etwas, will ich aber erst mal nicht. Vorderrad ist Omega Nabe, Mavic 317 Disc, mit 1,8er Speichen. Hinterrad ist eine Hope II Nabe mit Messerspeichen von Sapim und der Alexrim FD 28, das ist so recht leicht. Hinten ist ein Michelin X light comp und vorne ein NN in 2.25 drauf. Schläuche so bei 180g.
 Viel würde das jetzt das Abspecken nicht mehr bringen. Kann ja mal beim Händler an die Waage hängen. Mir gefällt es so jedenfalls sehr 
Mir geht die Funktion vor Super-Leichtbau. Ich denke ich hab es so vernünftig aufgebaut.


----------



## chrikoh (9. Januar 2008)

Wie schwer sind eigentlich eure Rush Alu/Carbon?
und wie fährt sich so ein Rush?


----------



## Freerider777 (9. Januar 2008)

Cannondale Gemini 2006 sieht aber jetzt n bissl anders aus d.h. anderer Dämpfer, Griffe, Kettenführung nur ein Kettenblatt xt-shadow parts, orange pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (9. Januar 2008)

Ich muss auch mal wieder raus auf die Trails mit meiner Cam 
Das cocodale ist gerade so schön dreckig


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind eigentlich eure Rush Alu/Carbon?
> und wie fährt sich so ein Rush?


*Hier sind alle Info's zu meinem Rush costum-aufbau ...*

wie's sich fährt ---> GENIAL 

Aber das muß Jeder selber erfahren, mach ne Probefahrt beim Händler Deines Vertrauens


----------



## KleinerHirsch (11. Januar 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Was für für Laufräder hast Du Dir gegönnt? Bin auch daran, Ersatz zu suchen.



Noch keinen, die Erkenntnis kam später, als ich das Rad mal an der Waage hatte. Ggw. bin ich bei 12,3 (Rahmengröße XL und 40er Stütze). Will ca. 1 kg weniger. Der LRS wird aber wahrscheinlich Richtung Custom gehen, er muss auch etwas stabil sein. Optisch was mit blauen Naben jedenfalls


----------



## gaumas (11. Januar 2008)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Wird in Richtung DT Swiss und Chris King oder Tune gehen. Allerdings wirds bei mir eine schwarze Nabe sein - obschon ich das blaue Rush fahre (Geschmäcker........ sind ja bekanntlich verschieden)


----------



## gaumas (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde  

Ich gelange mit meinem Problem auch noch direkt an Euch (Rushfahrer und wer sonst noch einen Fox Float RPL Dämpfer unter seinem Hintern hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315780

Hattet Ihr mit dem Dämpfer auch schon ähnliche Probleme oder gibts Tech-Freaks unter Euch, die mir ev. weiterhelfen können - wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für jede Information.

Cheers!


----------



## julian616 (12. Januar 2008)

cannondale perp rahmen is aufm weg

wer den rahmen nich kennt: http://www.whistlermountainbike.com/wmb/images/reviews/Cannondale/perp/perp.jpg


----------



## redbyte (12. Januar 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde
> 
> Ich gelange mit meinem Problem auch noch direkt an Euch (Rushfahrer und wer sonst noch einen Fox Float RPL Dämpfer unter seinem Hintern hat:
> 
> ...



"...seit ein paar Wochen..." heißt, es war vorher anders? Dann kann ich nicht helfen.

Ansonsten: Mein Händler hatte ein Rush, da war der Aufkleber auf dem RPL falsch. Open war PPD und umgekehrt.


----------



## gaumas (12. Januar 2008)

Ja, war vorher gerade umgekehrt - so wie der Kleber es markiert:
Propedal links
Open rechts

Ich werde mal beim Händler vorbei gehen.....


----------



## könni__ (13. Januar 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde
> 
> Ich gelange mit meinem Problem auch noch direkt an Euch (Rushfahrer und wer sonst noch einen Fox Float RPL Dämpfer unter seinem Hintern hat:
> 
> ...


Dann ist der Aufkleber falsch! Bei meinem Rush auch so Offen ist Links Propedal ist auf der Kurbelseite (rechts) Zu ist bei mir Wenn der Hebel auf die Sattelstütze zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (13. Januar 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Dann ist der Aufkleber falsch! Bei meinem Rush auch so Offen ist Links Propedal ist auf der Kurbelseite (rechts) Zu ist bei mir Wenn der Hebel auf die Sattelstütze zeigt.



Bei mir ist PPL und Open gerade Seitenverkehrt angeschrieben.... aber die werden doch nicht den Kleber vertauscht drucken und dann auch noch so aufkleben...???

Falls das trotzdem so ist, frage ich mich, warum ich das vorher nicht bemerkt habe. Okay.... bin lange mit 140psi (67kg) gefahren, das wart zu hart, ev. habe ich darum den Unterschied nicht bemerkt..... aber ich kann doch nicht so doof sein....


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Januar 2008)

hier mal nen link zu ner sache dich mich neugierig macht und zwar unten links ist nen kästchen mit nem fragezeichen wenn man da drauf klickt tauchen zwei verhüllte bikes auf vieleicht was neues ? 
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/index.html


----------



## CLang (14. Januar 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal nen link zu ner sache dich mich neugierig macht und zwar unten links ist nen kästchen mit nem fragezeichen wenn man da drauf klickt tauchen zwei verhüllte bikes auf vieleicht was neues ?
> http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/index.html



sieht nach langen federwegen aus....


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Januar 2008)

mag sein das erste bike bestimmt das zweite hat ne lefty so wie ich das sehe


----------



## gaumas (14. Januar 2008)

die dimension der scheibenbremse vorne....   whooow!


----------



## hotzemott (14. Januar 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal nen link zu ner sache dich mich neugierig macht und zwar unten links ist nen kästchen mit nem fragezeichen wenn man da drauf klickt tauchen zwei verhüllte bikes auf vieleicht was neues ?
> http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/index.html


Sollen die neuen CDs werden über die schon seit einiger Zeit spekuliert wird. Eines mit 130 mm Federweg (sooner mit Lefty) und eines mit 160 mm (soon). Zu den Namen wurden schon die Vermutungen Rize und Moto genannt. Zumindest beim Sooner kann man einiges andeutungsweise erkennen, so beispielsweise eine Anlenkung des Dämpfers ähnlich wie beim neuen Scalpel. Jedenfalls sollen dies die Nachfolger von Prophet und Prophet MX werden und spätestens im März sollte man mehr darüber erfahren.
Siehe auch hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370501&page=4

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Hier sind alle Info's zu meinem Rush costum-aufbau ...*
> 
> wie's sich fährt ---> GENIAL
> 
> Aber das muß Jeder selber erfahren, mach ne Probefahrt beim Händler Deines Vertrauens



Wippen beim Bergauffahren? Schaukeln?
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit zum Testen


----------



## pirat00 (16. Januar 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal nen link zu ner sache dich mich neugierig macht und zwar unten links ist nen kästchen mit nem fragezeichen wenn man da drauf klickt tauchen zwei verhüllte bikes auf vieleicht was neues ?
> http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/index.html



hehe... schaut heute mal hin...


----------



## marewo (16. Januar 2008)

Das wird bestimmt so ne Art Bonanza Rad von früher 

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## SmithWesson (16. Januar 2008)

na wenn mich nicht alles täuscht bekommt das zweite bike aussenspiegel


----------



## Puls (17. Januar 2008)

da bin ich mal gespannt....
für mich sieht das erste nach einem Elefanten und das zweite nach einem Hirsch aus....   

Gruss  Eric


----------



## baltes21 (18. Januar 2008)

puls, genau meine meinung


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wippen beim Bergauffahren? Schaukeln?


weder das eine noch das andere ... nur wenn man's provoziert


----------



## chrikoh (19. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte evntl. meinen Taurin-Rahmenset verkaufen
Taurin-Rahmen+Fatty Ultra DLR+USE Alien Sattelstütze+Hope Vorderrad
natürlich 1A Zustand,wie neu
Wieviel könnte ich dafür verlangen/bekommen
Kennt wer das Gewicht für Rush Alu und Scalpel Alu(2008)?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Gewicht für Rush Alu und Scalpel Alu(2008)?


Mein Rush Alu in Large 2520g mit Dämpfer und eingepressten Steuersatzlagerschalen.


----------



## TaurineSL (20. Januar 2008)

Fahre auch ein Cannondale. Es handelt sich um ein 97èr KillerV 900. Ich habe damals beim Kauf die Laufräder(Spinergy Rev-X), Schalthebel(Rapidfire) und Lenker(Titec Hellbent Riserbar) wechseln lassen. 2007 habe ich noch das Tretlager austauschen müssen, gegen ein tune AC38. Bremshebel sind jetzt von Steinbach schwarz eloxiert. Die passen eh besser zum Rad. Der Original CODA Sattel musste ebenfalls weichen(defekt) gegen einen Selle Italia XP. Ansonsten alles noch Original. Laufleistung ca.3100KM. Gewicht ca.10.9KG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthew (20. Januar 2008)

Schick! Vielleicht noch eine andere Kurbel, an sonsten wirklich schick! 

happy trails!
matthias


----------



## gaumas (20. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike Dein Killer-V!!! 

Das Killer-V war mein bestes und allerliebstes Bike. 
Leider wurde mir das Ding nach einem längeren USA Bike Trip (Durango, Big Bear, Moab usw) in Canada geklaut  Ich habe mir dann vor der Heimreise ein GT gekauft - nach 2 Wochen war der Rahmen hin.... hihi


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2008)

Mal eine kleine Frage und zwar ist das normal das die Scheibe hinten ab und an an der Ketten strebe nagt? Ist ein XL Optimo Rahmen mit 160er Scheiben.
Der Lack ist schon nicht schlecht abgekratzt.
Genauso finde ich den Rahmen auf höhe des Tretlagers nicht sehr steif wenn man seitlich auf ihn einwirkt.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Januar 2008)

knall mal die schnellspanner stärker an! was haste für naben? extremer leichtbau? past die speichenspannung?


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> knall mal die schnellspanner stärker an! was haste für naben? extremer leichtbau? past die speichenspannung?



Nabe ist eine Rolf Dolomit mit IS1999 (und spacern) und nicht als extrem Leichtbau zu bezeichnen.
Speichenspannung hat nichts zu sagen da die Disc auf der Nabe sitzt.
Schnellspanner sind "normal" zu. Nicht zu fest aber auch nicht gerade locker.

Was mir eigentlich nur einfällt woher die Spuren kommen können wäre das die Disc sich einmal gelockert hat, da die aber durch den bremssattel läuft dürfte da auch nicht viel verrutscht sein.


----------



## Hoffi1972 (22. Januar 2008)

Ein altes Super V . Age ? No Ahnung . Diskadapter drangefummelt . Bilder kommen noch . Die Karre ist saualt mit neuen Teilen ,fährt sich ******** , AAABER ,,,,,,ICH LIEBE ES,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hoffi1972 (22. Januar 2008)

und was kostet die Gabel


----------



## Hoffi1972 (22. Januar 2008)

Schick


----------



## varadero (23. Januar 2008)

wegen unabhängigem Post gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Nabe ist eine Rolf Dolomit mit IS1999 (und spacern) und nicht als extrem Leichtbau zu bezeichnen.
> Speichenspannung hat nichts zu sagen da die Disc auf der Nabe sitzt.
> Schnellspanner sind "normal" zu. Nicht zu fest aber auch nicht gerade locker.
> 
> Was mir eigentlich nur einfällt woher die Spuren kommen können wäre das die Disc sich einmal gelockert hat, da die aber durch den bremssattel läuft dürfte da auch nicht viel verrutscht sein.



hast du mal an schlamm gedacht den die bremsscheibe mitgenommen hat?
zum thema speichenspannung. die speichen stabilisieren den nabenkörper durch ihre spannung. bei manchen naben kann es bei zu gerinnger spannung zu schleifen kommen. hast du die scheibe manchmal etwas schieß gespacert?
hat der rahmen auch is99? da fehlt dir doch dann 1mm das wirds wahrscheinlich sein. da sich die scheibe im fahbetrieb verwindet.


----------



## zakus (23. Januar 2008)

Hier is auch noch einer  
CD F2000 Team Volvo/Cannondale mit Lefty ELO powered by EightyAid.
Feines Rädchen, das aber vor der Ablösung steht.
Die Geometrie ist mir zu racelastig geworden. Ich brauch mehr was in Richtung Chopper


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2008)

100 mm vorbau mit 45° schafft abhilfe ^^


----------



## MischaKlein (23. Januar 2008)

Hier, Rush 1000


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Januar 2008)

MischaKlein schrieb:


> Hier, Rush 1000


Wo?


----------



## zakus (23. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 100 mm vorbau mit 45° schafft abhilfe ^^


Wie stehts so schön in deiner Signatur?! Beratungsresistent 
Trifft bei mir wohl zu.

Hab mir das jetzt in den Kopf gesetzt und mach das auch.



Im Anhang mal noch Bilder von meinem Böckchen.
Änderungen seither: Vorbau gedreht, Lenkerhörnchen entfernt, Lefty zu EightyAid geschickt und zwischendurch mal sauber gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2008)

schoenes radl! aber dreh doch einfach den vorbau um und bau ne canecreek drauf..


----------



## zakus (23. Januar 2008)

Danke.
Vorbau ist doch schon gedreht


----------



## fuzzball (24. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Nabe ist eine Rolf Dolomit mit IS1999 (und spacern) und nicht als extrem Leichtbau zu bezeichnen.
> Speichenspannung hat nichts zu sagen da die Disc auf der Nabe sitzt.
> Schnellspanner sind "normal" zu. Nicht zu fest aber auch nicht gerade locker.
> 
> Was mir eigentlich nur einfällt woher die Spuren kommen können wäre das die Disc sich einmal gelockert hat, da die aber durch den bremssattel läuft dürfte da auch nicht viel verrutscht sein.



Hi, ist das auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe?? Wenn ja ist bei mir auch, war einmal zu unachtsam beim ausbau des Hinterrads, da hat die Scheibe den Lack abgekratzt ach ist eigentlich egal


----------



## Puls (24. Januar 2008)

Hi Zakus,

nur mal aus Neugier,wie schwer ist den das FS2000 ?
Ich fahr auch eines und wunder mich immer um das hohe Gewicht.

Gruss Eric


----------



## zakus (24. Januar 2008)

Puls schrieb:


> Hi Zakus,
> 
> nur mal aus Neugier,wie schwer ist den das FS2000 ?
> Ich fahr auch eines und wunder mich immer um das hohe Gewicht.
> ...



Genaues Gewicht hab ich nicht im Kopf. Aber bei der Wiegeaktion von damals hab ich  
Man meint ja, das F2000 sei so ultra leicht. CAAD5, Lefty, ...
Denkste. Irgendwas um 11,5-12kg hat der Bock.
Mit ner anderen Bremse, komplett XTR, anderen Reifen (die Big Jim in 2,25" sind recht schwer (ham aber geilen Grip)) und anderem Sattel hat man wohl ne 10 vorm Komma.

Aber, was solls. Was bei dem Bike irgendwie zählt ist der Vortrieb und der Spaß bergauf


----------



## Puls (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Info, meines wiegt ca. 10,4Kg.... da ist es ja doch leichter 
Es wundert mich nur, mein Klein (BJ 94) wiegt ca.9,6Kg... ob wohl es eine schwerere Gabel (Sid XC) hat. 
Ein Paar Ideen zu erleichtern hab ich noch....   

Gruss Eric


----------



## zakus (24. Januar 2008)

Naja, du hast ja auch die SL-Version 
Die Fatty wiegt einiges weniger als die Lefty. Dann hab ich noch die schweren Hayes Mag Bremsen drauf und die recht schweren Big Jim Walzen.

Summiert sich irgendwo


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2008)

mein f2 wiegt 11.6 kg. habs zu nem echten moped umgebaut   der lenker wiegt 261 gramm ^^ mus shalt spaß machen bergab! und das geht mit racing ralph und 580 er lenker nicht ^^


----------



## Puls (25. Januar 2008)

Ja, da ich mehr Crosser bin, ist für mich die Abfahrt nicht so...
Aber mit dem Gesamtgewicht bin ich nun doch etwas beruigter, obwohl ich irgendwie immer dachte das der Rahmen sehr leicht sei und die Gabel einer der leichtesten auf dem Markt ist! Das dann das Gesamtgewicht etwas niedriger sein müsste? Nun habe ich erst zeit kurzen eine Waage und es hat mich etwas erstaunt.

Gibt es eigentlich einen leichtern Vorbau für die Fatty? Ich dachte immer das Syntace einen hat, nur leider ist es wohl nicht der FF99! 

Gruss Eric


----------



## dkc-live (25. Januar 2008)

ja von frm gibs einen. ich hab auch einmal ne carbon fÃ¼r 500 â¬ gesehen und aus titan kannste dir sicherlich einen fertigen lassen. zb schmolke sollte so 200 â¬ kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls (25. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ja von frm gibs einen. ich hab auch einmal ne carbon für 500  gesehen und aus titan kannste dir sicherlich einen fertigen lassen. zb schmolke sollte so 200  kosten



Na das ist nicht gerade das was ich als Schnäppchen bezeiche 
Danke aber für die Info! 

Gruss Eric


----------



## GlanDas (25. Januar 2008)

Gibts eigentlich Starrgabeln mit Headshockmaße?


----------



## traveller23 (26. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Starrgabeln mit Headshockmaße?



Ja, gibt eine von Cannondale. Aber keine Ahnung was die kostet.


----------



## Arsen (27. Januar 2008)

Hi @all: seit Freitag bin ich auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Prophet 1000
hier ein pic direkt aus der Kiste nach dem Zusammenbau:





und eins kurz vor der ersten Ausfahrt:




Ein Traum ist wahr geworden ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Bike
Gruss Arsen


----------



## mc-prophet (27. Januar 2008)

schönes bike!


----------



## Whitey (27. Januar 2008)

Schick! Die Bremse ist evtl kleines klein dimensioniert aber ansonsten gute Fahrt und viel Spass damit!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Januar 2008)

die kurbel ist scheiße, tausch die gegen lx ... bei mir haben sich die blätter verbogen


----------



## benhouzer (27. Januar 2008)

zurzeit noch ein f900sl...


----------



## chrikoh (27. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem Taurin dreht sich der Adapter im Tretlager mit?
Ist mir heute beim entfernen der Lagerschalen der Kurbel aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Januar 2008)

is normalerweise eingeklebt o.0 -.- geh mal lieber zum händler


----------



## Arsen (28. Januar 2008)

Whitey schrieb:


> Schick! Die Bremse ist evtl kleines klein dimensioniert aber ansonsten gute Fahrt und viel Spass damit!



Das wird sich demnaechst zeigen , an meinem SC Bullit hab ich auch groessere verbaut.

Dann haette ich schon einen Grund um wieder etwas zu Investieren

Gruss Thomas


----------



## jopo (28. Januar 2008)

Da dies der ultimative CD-Thread ist, stelle ich diese Frage (OT) mal hier: Hat irgendwer ein *Prophet* mit *Rohloff *oder kennt jemand, der eins hat? Ich möchte gern eins aufbauen, wäre aber für Erfahrungsbericht vorab dankbar!
Ausserdem suche ich ab sofort Prophet-Rahmen in "M"
jopo


----------



## julian616 (28. Januar 2008)

ich möchte nochmal kurz was fragen und bitte euch zu antworten 

an alle perp fahrer, bitte messt mal wie lang die einbaulänge des seriendämpfers im perp is..kann mir da jemand helfen?

ich bekomme den perp rahmen,allerdings mit nem anderen dämpfer..die einbaulänge des dämpfers kenne ich nicht..ich denke das der dämpfer kürzer is,als der,womit das perp normalerweise geliefert wird...ich möchte ja schon meine 180-200mm federweg behalten...

danke im voraus..und wenns geht,wär es cool wenn ihr mir direkt ne mil schreibt an: [email protected]

krassen dank

glg Julian


----------



## CLang (31. Januar 2008)

hallo!

das neue scalpel ist ja unglaublich schick!
mit 1,87 m und schrittlänge 90 cm braucht man da doch sicher einen XL-rahmen, oder? 
hat jemand ein bild von dem bike in der größe? wie sieht das aus?

vielen dank für eure hilfe...

grüsse,
christian


----------



## basti242 (31. Januar 2008)

UPDATE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (31. Januar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> das neue scalpel ist ja unglaublich schick!
> mit 1,87 m und schrittlänge 90 cm braucht man da doch sicher einen XL-rahmen, oder?
> hat jemand ein bild von dem bike in der größe? wie sieht das aus?




Hab zwar noch das alte Scalpel, aber auch in XL. Bin 190 hoch und hab ne 90er Schrittlänge.
Bilder hab ich auch,


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Januar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> das neue scalpel ist ja unglaublich schick!
> mit 1,87 m und schrittlänge 90 cm braucht man da doch sicher einen XL-rahmen, oder?
> ...



Habe Schrittlänge 88 cm bei Körpergröße 1,81 m und Größe L gewählt.


----------



## CLang (2. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Habe Schrittlänge 88 cm bei Körpergröße 1,81 m und Größe L gewählt.



könnte ja dann für mich auch passen...
mit der nummer größer wird das oberrohr so lang, ich möchte nicht so gestreckt sitzen! 

wie sieht dann mit der sattelüberhöhung aus? man könnte ja evtl auch einen gekröpften lenker montieren...


----------



## raja (2. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 186 cm (Schrittlänge 89cm). Ich hab mir das Scalpel 1 in L bestellt. Laut meinem Händler passt das genau. Bin auch schon probegefahren.
Ich würde grundsätzlich immer zum kleineren Rahmen raten, ein zu langer Rahmen ist schrecklich, finde ich.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Februar 2008)

ich bin 180 schittlänge 84 und fahre nun m. l war mir zu groß
sattelüberhöhung wirst du nicht viel haben schätze mal 3-5 cm


----------



## CBiker (2. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> Ich bin 186 cm (Schrittlänge 89cm). Ich hab mir das Scalpel 1 in L bestellt. Laut meinem Händler passt das genau. Bin auch schon probegefahren.
> Ich würde grundsätzlich immer zum kleineren Rahmen raten, ein zu langer Rahmen ist schrecklich, finde ich.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ein zu kleiner Rahmen ist genauso
schrecklich. Ein größerer Rahmen fahrt sich wesentlich ruhiger und sicherer
in schwierigem Gelände. Ich würde grundsätzlich immer zu dem größeren
Rahmen raten. 

Gruß CBiker


----------



## gemini900 (2. Februar 2008)

Mein nagelneues CAFFEINE F3 für die Straße.
Donnerstag gekommen, heute schon umgebaut.





weitere Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## dkc-live (2. Februar 2008)

warum haste kein badboy genommen... naja der rahmen ist ja ganz anders als mein f2 o.0 ausfallenden , gepäckträgeraufnahmen und rahmenrohre haben ne andere form. aber nicht häßlich.

wisch mal den fattklumpen am tretlager weg 
kürz die bremsleitungen und der aufkleber überm deore ist ja mal schäbig ^^


----------



## basti242 (2. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir auch. Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## gemini900 (2. Februar 2008)

Das Bad Boy Ultra wäre das einzigst vergleichbare mit 27 Gang und Fatty gewesen, aber viel teurer und nur mit schlechterer Headshok-Version,

Unter den Aufklebern auf den Kurbeln stand nicht Deore, sondern nur Shimano, weiß leuchtend. Hat mir nicht gefallen. Das es Deore Kurbeln sind, sieht doch eh jeder.

Es ist schwierig, schmale, aber auch alltagstaugliche Reifen zu finden.
Bin auf den Specialized Nimubus gestoßen. Breite 1.5. Rollen echt super. Auf Schotterwegen gabs heute Nachmittag auch kein Problem. Aber sollen ja wirklich bloß im Alltag halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. Februar 2008)

dann sinds keine deore kurbeln  ist en zwischengruppe von shimano. baugleich mit deore aber in wunschafarbe vom hersteller. ist auch am speci enduro


----------



## GehroStefan (3. Februar 2008)

Mach die Aufkleber runter... das sieht ja total bescheuert aus. Wenn dich der Shimanoschriftzug stört dann mach den runter, aber nicht überkleben.


----------



## gemini900 (3. Februar 2008)

Wie kriege ich den Schriftzug ab? Verdünnung?


----------



## CLang (3. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Habe Schrittlänge 88 cm bei Körpergröße 1,81 m und Größe L gewählt.



mal abgesehen von der sattelüberhöhung, wie lang ist eigentllich der vorbau und die kurbelarmlänge beim größe L rahmen?


----------



## pirat00 (3. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von der sattelüberhöhung, wie lang ist eigentllich der vorbau und die kurbelarmlänge beim größe L rahmen?



Die Kurbel ist 175mm und die vorbaulänge müßte 120mm sein.


----------



## könni__ (3. Februar 2008)

@gemini900 ich finde es hat was! Wirst du sicher viele Strassenkilometer mit sdammeln! Die Speci Nimbus finde ich gut für die Stadt. Viel spass mit deinem bike!


----------



## Schnellwienix (5. Februar 2008)

....es gibt nicht nur Cannondale Fahrer, sondern auch Fahrerinnen  

Ich bin eine davon und besitze ein Cannondale Bad Boy Rohloff


----------



## varadero (5. Februar 2008)

*BILDER!!!!*
(von euch beiden hübschen! )

Varadero


----------



## könni__ (5. Februar 2008)

Cannondale bringt dieses Jahr noch zwei neue Räder Bikes raus ein 130mm und ein 160mm Fully. hat jemand schon Bilder gesehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (5. Februar 2008)

ja hier 

http://www.cannondale.com/video/images/homepage/bottom_image_1_cusa.html

nee haben glaub ich noch keine veröffentlicht


----------



## zakus (6. Februar 2008)

Also nach langem Hin und Her bleib ich doch erstmal bei meinem F2000 
Aber Mann will ja was zu basteln haben. Also überlege ich ein Leichtbau Scalpel.

Nur irgendwie find ich im Netz keine Onlineshops und ähnliches, wo ich mir die Preise für Rahmen, Lefty's, ... mal anschauen könnte.

Habt ihr da Anlaufstellen?!?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie find ich im Netz keine Onlineshops und ähnliches, wo ich mir die Preise für Rahmen, Lefty's, ... mal anschauen könnte.
> 
> Habt ihr da Anlaufstellen?!?



Wie wär´s einfach mit ´ner Anfrage beim freundlichen Cannondale-Händler um die Ecke?


----------



## zakus (6. Februar 2008)

Naja, also nen Händler find ich, der sogar um die Ecke ist und freundlich noch dazu. Aber der hat dann kein Cannondale  
Ich kenn ein paar Händler, die sich aber leider von CD wegen deren u.a. Preispolitik abgewand haben.

Wie auch immer, ich würde gerne im Vorfeld etwas recherchieren ob ich das preislich überhaupt realisieren will, bevor ich einen Händler mit meinen Wahnvorstellungen konfrontiere, anstatt ihn direkt verrückt und heiß auf nen Deal zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem kannst Du in diesem Fall doch ganz unverbindlich einen oder mehrere Cannondale-Händler anrufen und dort die Preise erfragen. Selbst wenn der dann nicht um die Ecke sein sollte gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit des Versandes der georderten Teile ....


----------



## pirat00 (6. Februar 2008)

Preise für Leftys bekommst du z.B. von EightyAid. Dort stehen halt nur die Listenpreise, der Händler kann dann da doch noch was machen.
Oder schau mal beim Kaufhaus mit dem großen E, dort werden auf öfters welche versteigert, manchmal sogar gleich mit Laufradsatz.

Für die Rahmenkits aus 2008 gibt es wohl noch keine Auflistung bzw. keine deutsche und wie sich die Preise zu anderen Ländern unterscheiden weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakus (6. Februar 2008)

Meine Gabel wurde ja von 88 optimiert. Also hab ich da eben mal angerufen.
Sollte Cannondale eine Tauschaktion alt gegen neu starten, wird man mich informieren und mir die Konditionen zukommen lassen.
Dann hätte ich eine neue Gabel, die gleich von 88 optimiert ist, zu einem - zugegeben nicht gerade günstigen aber dennoch - vernünftigen Preis.
So gefällt mir das schonmal.


----------



## GehroStefan (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir meinen damaligen Scalpel-Rahmen aus den Staaten mitgebracht, da drüben sind die Preise humaner.


----------



## CLang (7. Februar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Also nach langem Hin und Her bleib ich doch erstmal bei meinem F2000
> Aber Mann will ja was zu basteln haben. Also überlege ich ein Leichtbau Scalpel.
> 
> Nur irgendwie find ich im Netz keine Onlineshops und ähnliches, wo ich mir die Preise für Rahmen, Lefty's, ... mal anschauen könnte.
> ...



schau mal bei 

www.radsport-biking.de

oder einfach dort anrufen oder mail schreiben. supernetter typ, beantwortet gern alle fragen.
auch preislich schon was möglich....  

habe dort gestern mein scalpel abgeholt....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Februar 2008)

Cannondale verbietet den Online- Verkauf der Bikes.
Darum wirst Du wohl verschiedene Händler mal anschreiben müssen.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Februar 2008)

cannondale verbietet preisdumping ^^ bei jedem cd stand der listenpreis auf der rechnung  mich freuts die versicherung nich ^^



edit: pfui hab grad gesehen die caffeine reihe het gepäckträgerhalter :kotz:


----------



## CLang (7. Februar 2008)

so siehts aus:






wie abgebildet knapp unter 10 kg

müssen ja noch ein paar teile dran (pedale, flaschenhalter,...)


----------



## pirat00 (7. Februar 2008)

einfach nur lecker!!

dann hoffe ich mal das meins auch bald kommt.

edit fragt:
die sattelstütze ist aber nicht serie oder??


----------



## CLang (7. Februar 2008)

eigentlich gar nichts serie:
marta sl bremsen, bis auf kurbel komplett xtr, syntace lenker und sattelstütze...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> müssen ja noch ein paar teile dran (pedale, flaschenhalter,...)



.... und die Befestigungen für den "Kabelsalat" unter dem Oberrohr. Sprech´ mal Deinen Händler darauf an, die sollten eigentlich beim Rahmen dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## chrikoh (7. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> so siehts aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches is das Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raja (7. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> .... und die Befestigungen für den "Kabelsalat" unter dem Oberrohr. Sprech´ mal Deinen Händler darauf an, die sollten eigentlich beim Rahmen dabei gewesen sein.



@petejupp: Was für Befestigungen .... sieht bei deinem Scalpel doch (zumindest auf den Fotos) genau gleich aus. Kannst du genauer beschreiben was du meinst, bzw. ein Bild machen (damit ich weiss worauf ich achten muss wenn ich meins abhole).

Danke & Gruss


----------



## pirat00 (7. Februar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Welches is das Alu oder Carbon?



Carbon


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Februar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Welches is das Alu oder Carbon?



Sieht nach Carbon Version aus!!

Sushi


----------



## CLang (7. Februar 2008)

ist carbon.

ist praktisch der rahmen des scalpel carbon team replica, sonst wäre keine carbon lefty dran. allerdings mit dem dämpfer des scalpel carbon 1, den es nur in blau gibt...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> @petejupp: Was für Befestigungen .... sieht bei deinem Scalpel doch (zumindest auf den Fotos) genau gleich aus. Kannst du genauer beschreiben was du meinst, bzw. ein Bild machen (damit ich weiss worauf ich achten muss wenn ich meins abhole).
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Waren bei meinem ersten Rahmen auch nicht dabei, dafür jedoch jetzt beim Austauschrahmen. Deshalb sieht es auf den ersten Fotos ähnlich aus. Werde versuchen, aktualisierte Bilder nachzureichen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Für die Rahmenkits aus 2008 gibt es wohl noch keine Auflistung bzw. keine deutsche und wie sich die Preise zu anderen Ländern unterscheiden weiß ich nicht.


doch gibt es, sogar veröffentlicht auf unserer Eisbären-Homepage.
Unter Bilder/Persönliche Alben/Planet Erdi/Dies und Das


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> @petejupp: Was für Befestigungen .... sieht bei deinem Scalpel doch (zumindest auf den Fotos) genau gleich aus. Kannst du genauer beschreiben was du meinst, bzw. ein Bild machen (damit ich weiss worauf ich achten muss wenn ich meins abhole).
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Anbei die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## raja (9. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Anbei die versprochenen Bilder:



@petejupp: Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Sieht jetzt richtig aufgeräumt aus. Viel Spass mit deinem Scalpel. Muss auf meins leider noch ca. 10 Tage warten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2008)

In einem anderen Thread wurde mein Bike mal als "Schaufenster-Bike" betitelt. Hier mal als Beweis dafür, dass ich auch damit fahre ein aktuelles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2008)

es gibt auch schlamm aus der dose ^^


----------



## chrikoh (11. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread wurde mein Bike mal als "Schaufenster-Bike" betitelt. Hier mal als Beweis dafür, dass ich auch damit fahre ein aktuelles Foto



Und wie fährt sich das Scalpel.Stimmt das mit dem Antriebseinfluss?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2008)

Ich würde die Unwahrheit schreiben wenn ich von nicht spürbaren Antriebseinflüssen berichten würde. Allerdings bin ich noch bei den Abstimmungsarbeiten und experimentiere derzeit mit verschiedenen Luftdrücken im DT-Dämpfer. Ein guter Kompromiss scheint mir bei meinem Gewicht von knapp 80 kg ein Luftdruck zwischen 9 und 10 bar zu sein. Die Tendenz zum Wippen ist damit so gut wie eliminiert und der Dämpfungskomfort noch absolut ausreichend. Allerdings bedeutet dies auch eine eher sportlich orientierte Fahrweise. Vermutlich sind tourenorientierte Zeitgenossen besser mit dem RP23-Dämpfer von Fox mit Pro Pedal-Plattform bedient. Ist aber rein subjektiv mein Empfinden. Habe beispielsweise von einem anderen Scalpel-Fahrer eine ganz andere Dämpfer-Einstellung mit wenig Druck empfohlen bekommen, mit der ich persönlich überhaupt nicht klargekommen bin.


----------



## SmithWesson (11. Februar 2008)

hier mal nen link zum kleinen filmchen dachte erst es wären die neuen bikes die noch dieses jahr kommen sollen aber das ist wohl nen fake  

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...673&start=0&num=10&so=1&type=search&plindex=3


----------



## raja (11. Februar 2008)

@CLang: Hattest du auch schon Gelegenheit, dein Schmuckstück auszuführen? Mich würde interessieren wie dein erster Eindruck bezüglich Fahrverhalten und Antriebseinfluß ist.

Wer hatte sonst schon Gelegenheit ein neues Scalpel zu fahren und kann seine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## GlanDas (11. Februar 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal nen link zum kleinen filmchen dachte erst es wären die neuen bikes die noch dieses jahr kommen sollen aber das ist wohl nen fake
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...673&start=0&num=10&so=1&type=search&plindex=3



1er Gedanke. Wow die wollen sicher mit nem Scalpel über so ein Northshore brettern
2er Gedanke. Was macht ein BMW Bike in einem Cannondale Video? 
3er Gedanke. WoW nice Job. Fragt sich wie das Teil dan letztendlich wirklich aussieht. Aber da kommt mal wieder etwas innovatives von Cannondale.
Supi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal nen link zum kleinen filmchen dachte erst es wären die neuen bikes die noch dieses jahr kommen sollen aber das ist wohl nen fake
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...673&start=0&num=10&so=1&type=search&plindex=3



ich bin auch gespannt was aus den *HASEN* wird


----------



## CLang (12. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> @CLang: Hattest du auch schon Gelegenheit, dein Schmuckstück auszuführen? Mich würde interessieren wie dein erster Eindruck bezüglich Fahrverhalten und Antriebseinfluß ist.
> 
> Wer hatte sonst schon Gelegenheit ein neues Scalpel zu fahren und kann seine Erfahrungen berichten?




ich bin erst einmal richtig damit unterwegs gewesen. mit knapp über 10 bar im dämpfer war von antriebseinflüssen absolut nichts zu spüren. dafür hat das fahrwerk nur die groben schläge genommen...
unglaublicher vortrieb! 

ebenso wie petejupp werden ich noch ein wenig experimentieren. nachdem der lockouthebel sehr gut zu erreichen ist wäre mir eine weichere abstimmung mit leichten einflüssen für längere touren auch recht. 

wenn man sich im gegensatz zum bike-testteam ein wenig zeit nimmt, die perfekte abstimmung zu finden, kann man mit dem scalpel nur glücklich werden!

der haken an dem bike: man kann nur schnell! selbst wenn man aufgrund (noch) mangelnder kondition kaum luft bekommt...  

wo ich schon mal dabei bin, ein paar bilder:


----------



## pirat00 (13. Februar 2008)

das rad sieht klasse aus und die überhöhung nenne ich mal sportlich!
die syntace stütze ist aber auch bis zum limit rausgeschraubt oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ich bin erst einmal richtig damit unterwegs gewesen. mit knapp über 10 bar im dämpfer war von antriebseinflüssen absolut nichts zu spüren. dafür hat das fahrwerk nur die groben schläge genommen...
> unglaublicher vortrieb!



Bei welchem Gewicht fährst Du mit den etwas über 10 bar?

[/QUOTE]

der haken an dem bike: man kann nur schnell! selbst wenn man aufgrund (noch) mangelnder kondition kaum luft bekommt...  

[/QUOTE]

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## CLang (13. Februar 2008)

die überhöhung wirkt auf den bilder schlimmer als sie ist. die 400er sattelstütze hat noch luft, ich könnte also schon noch wachsen...
was allerdings mit 30 eine überraschung wäre!  

im ernst, der rahmen passt perfekt. eine nummer größe hat wegen dem langen oberrohr nicht gepasst.


----------



## CLang (13. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gewicht fährst Du mit den etwas über 10 bar?
> 
> 
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!



ich liege derzeit bei knapp 85 kg. 

den druck im dämpfer habe ich jetzt mal auf gute 9 bar reduziert, fehlt nur die zeit für eine testfahrt...


----------



## raja (13. Februar 2008)

@CLang:  Und wie gross bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge? 
Die Überhöhung finde ich schon auch sportlich, aber noch okey. Im Zweifel lieber den kleineren Rahmen. Ein zu langes Oberrohr ist sehr unangenehm, finde ich.


----------



## CLang (13. Februar 2008)

ich bin 1,87 m und habe eine 90 cm schrittlänge.
das zu lange oberrohr hätte ich mit einem kurzen vorbau ausgleichen müssen.
abgesehen davon, dass sich dadurch sie sitzposition auf dem bike verändert, finde ich eine lange sattelstütze schicker als einen stummel-vorbau....

ich glaube, dass diese rahmengröße von cannondale auch für meine körpergröße gedacht ist. der größte rahmen (ich habe noch nie den größten rahmen gebraucht) hat nur ein sitzrohr von 50 cm und das scalpel ist nun mal ein renn-gerät!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ich bin 1,87 m und habe eine 90 cm schrittlänge.
> das zu lange oberrohr hätte ich mit einem kurzen vorbau ausgleichen müssen.
> abgesehen davon, dass sich dadurch sie sitzposition auf dem bike verändert, finde ich eine lange sattelstütze schicker als einen stummel-vorbau....
> 
> ich glaube, dass diese rahmengröße von cannondale auch für meine körpergröße gedacht ist. der größte rahmen (ich habe noch nie den größten rahmen gebraucht) hat nur ein sitzrohr von 50 cm und das scalpel ist nun mal ein renn-gerät!



..... und trotzdem sitzt man - wie ich finde - eigentlich recht bequem und nicht zu gestreckt auf dem Bike.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> ebenso wie petejupp werden ich noch ein wenig experimentieren. nachdem der lockouthebel sehr gut zu erreichen ist wäre mir eine weichere abstimmung mit leichten einflüssen für längere touren auch recht.



Ich ziehe trotzdem noch die Anschaffung des Original Remote Control Hebels von DT Swiss für den Dämpfer in Erwägung. Allerdings ist der schweineteuer. Hm, vielleicht bin ich auch zu verwöhnt von dem Scott Genius MC, welches ich auch schon mal hatte. Der Traction Control Hebel am Lenker war wirklich eine feine Sache. Ist einfach viel angenehmer und schneller, den Dämpfer vom Lenker aus blockieren oder öffnen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raja (13. Februar 2008)

Was kostet denn der Remote Lockout Hebel? Und hast du einen Link zu einem Anbieter? 
Auf der Seite hier http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3749427&page=4&highlight=scalpel kann man ein neues Scalpel mit Remote Lockout sehen. Aber so wie das dort angebracht ist finde ich das nicht so gelungen ... zu viel Kabelsalat!


----------



## chrikoh (13. Februar 2008)

Traumhaftes Scalpel!
Meinen Taurin-Rahmen bekomme ich ausgetauscht,vielleicht ein Scalpel-Upgrade,
kommt halt drauf an wieviel ich aufzahlen muß


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Februar 2008)

raja schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Remote Lockout Hebel? Und hast du einen Link zu einem Anbieter?
> Auf der Seite hier http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3749427&page=4&highlight=scalpel kann man ein neues Scalpel mit Remote Lockout sehen. Aber so wie das dort angebracht ist finde ich das nicht so gelungen ... zu viel Kabelsalat!



Ich finde das ganze Rad nicht so sehr gelungen. Na ja, Geschmacksache. Die Verkabelung des Remote Hebels bekommt man bestimmt auch besser hin. 
siehe www.mcg-parts.de -> dt swiss - 
Lenkerfernbedienung.


----------



## Wellenkraft (14. Februar 2008)

Ein Oldie mit neuer Technik ...






und einw Active 80 Schwinge mit Scheibenbremse ;-)


----------



## chrikoh (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bekomme einen neuen Taurin Rahmen. Ich könnte mir gegen einen Aufpreis (steht noch nicht fest) auch einen Scalpel nehmen
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mein Hardtail gegen ein Fully tauschen soll


----------



## GehroStefan (14. Februar 2008)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Februar 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich bekomme einen neuen Taurin Rahmen. Ich könnte mir gegen einen Aufpreis (steht noch nicht fest) auch einen Scalpel nehmen
> Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mein Hardtail gegen ein Fully tauschen soll



Ist doch ein Racefully .


----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2008)

Naja Racefully ist eine Kategorie; konnte mir bis gestern auch vorstellen mir das Scalpel zuzulegen, bis ich gestern das Vergnügen hatte sowohl das alte als auch das neue Scalpel zu testen; machen beide Spaß, aber irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck der Hinterbau flext merklich seitlich. Daher werde ich beim Ht bleiben (ungefiltertes Gefühl).
Daher würde ich in jedem Fall emfehlen vor dem Tausch vorher Probe zu fahren.

was anderes: in welche Kategorie fallen *Soon und Sooner*????


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> was anderes: in welche Kategorie fallen *Soon und Sooner*????


das werden die Prophet-Nachfolger. Einer mit 130mm, einer mit 160mm ... was man so hört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das werden die Prophet-Nachfolger. Einer mit 130mm, einer mit 160mm ... was man so hört



oh klasse ein Gemini Nachfolger


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das werden die Prophet-Nachfolger. Einer mit 130mm, einer mit 160mm ... was man so hört



Das wird ja auch Zeit, das Cannondale was in dieser Kategorie bringt 

Sushi


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2008)

_Legt Euch auf die Lauer_, wer erlegt Rize und Moto zuerst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... oder wie das Getier auch immer heissen mag


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2008)

die räder vor der hütte haben ne sehr lange lefty!!! *hypf*


----------



## hotzemott (16. Februar 2008)

Hier sind die ersten Bildchen vom Rize aus Spanien. Sind leider sehr klein  :


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

*Das sind die Modelle:*

Rize Carbon LTD
Rize Carbon 1
Rize Carbon 2
Rize Carbon 3
Rize 4
Rize 5

Und hier der _ABSCHUSS_  

Auch den Erlkönig in Spanien vorm Abflug nach Grand Canaria gefunden. Da werden die offiziellen Bilder und Trailer Anfang März erstellt  Also demnach ist das Rize ein 130mm Scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2008)

juhu endlich ein cannondale was mir zusagt mit 130 / 140 mm . doch bestimmt unbezahlbar


----------



## hotzemott (16. Februar 2008)

Offenbar hat Cannondale tatsächlich die Konstruktionen der Hinterbauten von Moto, Rize und Scalpel seit einiger Zeit auf der eigenen Website abgebildet  




siehe CD-Webseite:
http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/sketchbook/

Hotzemott


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

die Ähnlichkeiten lassen sich nicht verbergen. Das bleibt aber hoffentlich nur ein Prototyp des Moto. Schön ist anders ...


----------



## SmithWesson (16. Februar 2008)

so mal nen bild von meinem rush es war schon lange nicht mehr hier  
die neuen RR fahren sich nicht schlecht rollen gut ab


----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2008)

wenn du den lefty laufradsatz hast wäre ich an deinem alten interessiert ^^


----------



## SmithWesson (16. Februar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wenn du den lefty laufradsatz hast wäre ich an deinem alten interessiert ^^



klar kannste gerne haben werde mir wohl einen neuen satz bauen lassen wenn ich weis was ich genau haben will 
wollte mir erst die mavic slr kaufen aber ich kann die dinger nicht mehr sehen 
sieht man zuviel


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

_*Rize*_





_*Moto*_


----------



## SmithWesson (16. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _*Rize*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz toll erdi  schön übergemalt  so eine kacke grins


----------



## GehroStefan (16. Februar 2008)

Was sollen die Wixxflecken auf den Bildern?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2008)

fährste den mit tubelessreifen oder mit normalen reifen und milch(geht das überhaupt?) oder mit was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (16. Februar 2008)

hallo dkc,
hast mich zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich geb mal meinen senf dazu.
also ich nutze vorne nen nobby nic ust mit notubes reifenmilch, 
hinten hab ich nen nobby nic (ohne ust) mit notubes milch drin, 
ich werde mir keine ust reifen mehr kaufen, die normalen klappen mit der milch prima und sind zudem noch leichter.
einmal luft pumpen pro woche, und das wars.
der einzige nachteil ist, das das erste abdichten bei nem neuen reifen etwas umständlich ist und etwas geduld und zeit braucht.

gruß baltes


----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2008)

dank das wollte ich hören


----------



## SmithWesson (17. Februar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> fährste den mit tubelessreifen oder mit normalen reifen und milch(geht das überhaupt?) oder mit was?



ne sind normale ust reifen ohne milch aber die ust RR sind sehr viel leichter als die ust maxxis crossmax 
habe sie zwar nicht gewogen aber man merkt es wenn man sie so mit der hand vergleicht 
und auf milch steige ich mit den neuen felgen um


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2008)

ist das der standart satz? dt xc hinten lefty vorne. dt comp und messing nippel? oder ist das schon ein gepimpter?

ich bin von der stabilität begeistert mir geht es eben nur ums tubeless


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _*Rize*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Moto sieht doch gut aus 
einzig schade ist die Gabel, hatte gehofft bei dem Namen wird auch wieder die Moto als Gabel ins leben gerufen;
Glaubt ihr vom Moto gibts eine Carbonvariante a la Ransom??


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2008)

Der Countdown läuft ... noch siebeneinhalb Stunden


----------



## CLang (18. Februar 2008)

gefällt!! 

zumindest das rize


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> gefällt!!
> 
> zumindest das rize


DITO

Rize    

Moto    
das wirkt so unaufgeräumt, ob mir das gefällt  
Das muß ich erst live sehen ...


----------



## pirat00 (18. Februar 2008)

kann die bilder bitte mal jemand hier posten, ich kann sie leider nicht sehen (blöde firewall!)
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (18. Februar 2008)

Das Rize ist wírklich gelungen...


----------



## 4adime (18. Februar 2008)

Bilder ...


----------



## 4adime (18. Februar 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Das Rize ist wírklich gelungen...



Die Preise finde ich aber auch "gelungen" - besonders wenn man denn Dollar Kurs  in Betracht zieht - Dales hatten schon immer ihren Preis aber im spez. die 3 Versionen sprich Einsteigerbikes finde ich zu teuer ....


----------



## El Jorge (18. Februar 2008)

Cannondale Boys aufgepasst!

Hab hier einen stylischen Pulli von Cannondale, der mir leider zu groß ist.Nickelnagelneu (absolut ungetragen)  in L, schwarzgraumelliert, mit stylischem Aufdruck! Fällt größer als L aus, also eher was für kräftige Jungs. 80% Baumwolle. Preis? 25 Euronen inkl Versand.


----------



## roadracer one (18. Februar 2008)

So wie ich das sehe wird die Lefty max wieder kommen.....


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2008)

Preise??? Sehe keine hat die schon jemand???
wenn ihr die Preise habt, wie siehts mit den Gewichten aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (18. Februar 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Preise??? Sehe keine hat die schon jemand???
> wenn ihr die Preise habt, wie siehts mit den Gewichten aus???



Einfach dem Link folgend. Preises stehen ganz unten, nach den Bike Daten.

Naja, CD hat eigentlich noch nie das Gewicht seiner Bikes angegeben. Wenn vorhanden, dann sicher vom Händler selbst gemessen.

http://www.radsport-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=28


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2008)

hm jummi das Moto 2


----------



## 4adime (18. Februar 2008)

Auf der HP des Shops ist nyx mehr - da wahr ev. jemand ein wenig voreilig


----------



## könni__ (18. Februar 2008)

also ich finde beide gelungen!
Ok das moto wirkt im Vergleich zum Ransom sehr massiv. (wo doch der Endurotrend gerade Richtung leicht geht) 
Ja! es gibt wieder eine Lefty Max und soweit ich gehört habe soll sie 130mm Federweg haben. 
Wie gefallen euch die Farben?


----------



## dkc-live (18. Februar 2008)

ich finde das moto zum sabber. besonders das fahrverhaltn reizt mich! scheint sehr linear zu sein. 

haben will


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Februar 2008)

also das moto gefällt mir gut mal was neues   aber das rize sieht irgendwie aus wie alles andere von CD ( dämpferaufnahme )


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2008)

Schon Jemand was gehört ab wann die ersten Modelle in den Läden stehen


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Februar 2008)

mein CD händler sagt er bekommt die ersten bikes mitte bis ende märz er hat 6 stück bestellt mal sehen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Februar 2008)

Hat die Lefty Max eigentlich eine Kletterhilfe in Form einer Absenkungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2008)

pff kletterhilfen ... lern radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unki (19. Februar 2008)

hi sorry das ich keine bilder habe bin mir aber sicher du kennst die zwei:
perp 08 und gemini 05


----------



## SmithWesson (20. Februar 2008)

hier mal nen kleines video zum Moto 
http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...690&start=0&num=10&so=1&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## hotzemott (20. Februar 2008)

Bei Singletrack gibts mal wieder recht ausführliche Beschreibungen der neuen Rahmen, leider aber noch keine Fahrberichte.

Hier zum Rize:
http://www.singletrackworld.co.uk/article.php?sid=2725
und hier zum Moto
http://www.singletrackworld.co.uk/article.php?sid=2726

Hotzemott


----------



## fuzzball (27. Februar 2008)

Hi gute Nachricht, war heute beim Bikedealer, am Freitag bekommt dieser die ersten Rize werd versuchen ein paar Bilder zu machen und vielleicht eine kleine Probefahrt

PS. die neue Lefty Max hat wohl ein Fox Innenleben


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. Februar 2008)

Weiss jemand wo ich ein Cannondale Rahmen/Gabel- Set in Gr.L bekomme?


----------



## Mathias7D (29. Februar 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo ich ein Cannondale Rahmen/Gabel- Set in Gr.L bekomme?



Hi,

vielleicht mal beim freundlichen CD Händler nachfragen... der kann sicher am besten helfen!


----------



## mete (1. März 2008)

Nochmal Jekyll, dieses Mal fertig:


----------



## mc-prophet (1. März 2008)




----------



## könni__ (2. März 2008)

ich finde das Jekyll echt super ist seiner Zeit echt voraus gewesen!!!  
Heute heist so etwas Sport AM (toll was sich bike immer für Namen und Klassen ausdenkt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (2. März 2008)

so hab das Rize gestern zum erstenmal live gesehen 
allerdings nur die Alu Version, die Carbon Versionen werden wohl erst in einem Monat ausgliefert; wobei nur das Ober und Unterrohr aus Carbon sind der Rest ist Alu;
mein Eindruck, das Ding dürfte der Hammer sein, mein Dealer hatte das Vergnügen bei der Vorstellung das Carbon 1 Probe zufahren, 
sein Fazit: einfach krass, steif, mehr als ausreichend Federweg für jeden DH und dabei knapp über 10kg; die Carbonversion ist bestellt, werde sie probe fahren sobald sie im Shop ist 
mfg


----------



## clausi87 (3. März 2008)

hir mal mein treues f400


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2008)

schick, aber von dem Bild bekomme ich vom zuschauen schon Rückenprobleme


----------



## clausi87 (5. März 2008)

sieht schlimmer aus als es in wirklichkeit is^^


----------



## traveller23 (5. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> schick, aber von dem Bild bekomme ich vom zuschauen schon Rückenprobleme



Warum?` Sattel ist ja eh fast auf der selben Höhe wie der Lenker. Da gibt ganz andere Bilder mit 10cm Sattelüberhöhung und auch mehr.


----------



## fuzzball (6. März 2008)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Warum?` Sattel ist ja eh fast auf der selben Höhe wie der Lenker. Da gibt ganz andere Bilder mit 10cm Sattelüberhöhung und auch mehr.



Stimmt, hatte nur den Vorbau und das Oberrohr bedacht 
lustig ist ja, dass der Vorbau und der Sattel fast parallel sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaro (6. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Nochmal Jekyll, dieses Mal fertig:



Sieht immer wieder geil aus das Jekyll, vorallem in der Lackierung.  

Will auch eins............


----------



## pewter (8. März 2008)

hier mal mein neues badboy


----------



## badboy-rudi (8. März 2008)

pewter schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues badboy



Schönes schlichtes Rad.
Wobei mir der Furio-Rahmen besser gefallen hat.
Mir gefallen die Ausfallenden bei dem aktuellen Modell nicht so recht.
Aber trotzdem ein schönes Rad. Gratuliere!


----------



## pewter (8. März 2008)

da würde aber die bremse nicht so elegant platz finden;-)
die auswahl an rädern dieser art ist leider nicht so groß.
das perfekte rad in allen belangen wird man wohl nur schwer finden.

mich stört optisch am meisten das lange steuerrohr


----------



## Hoffi1972 (8. März 2008)

pewter schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues badboy



  Sehr schön  sehr black


----------



## GehroStefan (9. März 2008)

Wie ist das beim Badboy mit der Schaltung? Ich sehe keinen Umwerfer? Ist wohl ne Nabenschaltung, mit wie vielen Gängen?


----------



## SmithWesson (9. März 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Wie ist das beim Badboy mit der Schaltung? Ich sehe keinen Umwerfer? Ist wohl ne Nabenschaltung, mit wie vielen Gängen?



ich glaub das wird wohl die Alfine sein mit 8 gänge oder so


----------



## kevinek (9. März 2008)

Hier mein neues Rush


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. März 2008)

Hier mal mein treues Cannondale M.




Im Mai wird es 10 Jahre alt.
Der Lack ist nicht mehr der Originale, wobei das Bike auch bei der Beschaffung schwarz war. Abgesehen vom Steuersatz ist aber nichts mehr so, wie es gekauft wurde.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein frisch gepulvertes Jekyll, welches auf seinen Aufbau wartet.


----------



## badboy-rudi (9. März 2008)

kevinek schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Rush



Wo ist es? 
Weggezaubert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi1972 (10. März 2008)

schönes altes Teil !!! Aber !!!!! Sorry , ich bin der Meinung das C' s entweder fatty oder Lefty an der Front haben sollten


----------



## badboy-rudi (10. März 2008)

Hoffi1972 schrieb:


> schönes altes Teil !!! Aber !!!!! Sorry , ich bin der Meinung das C' s entweder fatty oder Lefty an der Front haben sollten



Riiiiiiischtisch.
Geht zwar auch, aber mit Fatty sieht es einfach komplett aus.


----------



## fuzzball (10. März 2008)

tja bei manchen alten M und KV geht/ging das aber nicht normales Steuerrohr keine Si Kompatiblität


----------



## mete (10. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> tja bei manchen alten M und KV geht/ging das aber nicht normales Steuerrohr keine Si Kompatiblität



Dann gehört ne Starrgabel rein .


----------



## fuzzball (10. März 2008)

dito


----------



## Hoffi1972 (10. März 2008)

Ja das ist auch wohl wahr ! Aber genau das macht Cannondale so einzigartig und wenn ich die neuen Modelle für 1000e Euro's sehe und dann mit einer Fox (so geil sie auch sein mag ) dann kauf ich mir Kein C , und brauch mich nicht an Handmade und geschliffenen Schweissnähten aufgeilen !


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. März 2008)

Das Teil hatte ja auch Jahrelang ne Starrgabelâ¦ 
Aber mein Heavy Tools Fully wurde geklaut, und ich brauchte was fÃ¼r die Wege abseits von meiner Eisdieleâ¦ Da war es das einfachste, mein Cannondale zu schÃ¤nden. Auch wenn ich seitdem von der Stylepolizei gesucht werde, dass war es Wert.
Aber wenn mein Jekyll dann mal fertig wird, kommt wieder ne Starrgabel rein, und das Bike darf sein Leben als Stadtschlampe weiterleben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adapter ich kaufen muss, wenn ich an einem Jekyll eine Scheibenbremse anbringen will? Bremse wird eine XT 2008, Vorne an einer Fatty, 180er Scheibe. Hinten soll es eine 160er Scheibe werden.


----------



## Gitanes (10. März 2008)

@Mr_Vercetti

LÃ¤sst sich das Teil so Ã¼berhaupt noch fahren? Die Gabel hat ja mal locker 80 mm Federweg und baut entsprechend hoch, dÃ¼rfte keine 70Â° Lenkwinkel mehr haben, oder? 

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Nenne auch ein mattschwarzes Cannondale M, konkret 97er M700, mein Eigen, welches ich derzeit noch mit einer Rock Shox (hust) Jett bewege, die nur entfernt an eine Federgabel erinnert. Mit ihren 75 mm Federweg kommt die auf 440mm EinbauhÃ¶he, was gerade noch vertretbar ist. Die von mir avisierte Marzocchi MX Pro (gibtâs in 1 Zoll) kommt auf 46 mm, was mir schon recht viel erscheint. Gibtâs zu dieser Thematik, die Optik mal ausgeklammert, Erfahrungswerte bzw. Tips? Bedankt und gegrÃ¼Ãt!

Gitanes


----------



## -C-. (11. März 2008)

Ich fahre seit 1989/90 Cannondale.  Mein erstes *C* war damals ein
M-500 aus FTL , das mit der ersten Rock-Shox bestückt wurde. Im Jahr darauf folgte ein SE-2000 aus SFO, das ebenfalls eine Rock-Shocks drinnen hatte und eines der ersten Fullys war. Weiter ging es mit zahlreichen SV´s. Alle Cannondale waren und sind *XL Rahmen*.
_Zur Zeit besitze  ich noch ..._
M-500, 
SE-2000, 
00er Jekyll, Lefty 26er MTB & 28er Rennrad Laufräder 
01er SV schwarz mit Lefty Max,
01er SV blau 
07er Prophet-5  ( 2x)

Die Fahrwerkseinstellungen sind überwiegend auf superweich eingestellt.
Ich bin kein Performance Biker, sondern mag es superkomfortabel.   

Nur mal so...   -C-.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (11. März 2008)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Nenne auch ein mattschwarzes Cannondale M, konkret 97er M700, mein Eigen, welches ich derzeit noch mit einer Rock Shox (hust) Jett bewege, die nur entfernt an eine Federgabel erinnert. Mit ihren 75 mm Federweg kommt die auf 440mm EinbauhÃ¶he, was gerade noch vertretbar ist. Die von mir avisierte Marzocchi MX Pro (gibtâs in 1 Zoll) kommt auf 46 mm, was mir schon recht viel erscheint. Gibtâs zu dieser Thematik, die Optik mal ausgeklammert, Erfahrungswerte bzw. Tips? Bedankt und gegrÃ¼Ãt! gitanes


 







Super-V von 1996 in "M" mit MZ MX Pro mit 105mm. Was soll daran schlecht sein (mal abgesehen von der "AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung" ;-), passt genau!


----------



## Gitanes (11. März 2008)

"M" meint hier nicht die Rahmengröße, sondern die Baureihe, in diesem Fall M700. Die M-Reihe bezeichnete in den 90ern die ungefederten Hardtails von Cannondale.


----------



## jopo (11. März 2008)

Sorry, hatte ich nicht genau genug gelesen. 

Ist jetzt wenigstens mal wieder ein Pic mehr drin


----------



## Wellenkraft (11. März 2008)

Das Super V sieht echt super aus 

Ist der Rahmen verchromt,Alu poliert oder einfach lackiert ???
Ich würde meins auch gerne so in glänzend haben ....   ;-)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. März 2008)

Gitanes schrieb:


> @Mr_Vercetti
> 
> Lässt sich das Teil so überhaupt noch fahren? Die Gabel hat ja mal locker 80 mm Federweg und baut entsprechend hoch, dürfte keine 70° Lenkwinkel mehr haben, oder?
> 
> ...



Die Gabel hat 80mm Federweg und eine Einbauhöhe von zirka 440mm.
Das Bilke lässt sich damit wunderbar Fahren. Ich fahre Hauptsächlich in der Stadt und Touren auf Feldwegen und Waldautobahnen. Auf richtigen Trails ist es etwas träge, aber da fahre ich sehr selten.


----------



## jopo (11. März 2008)

Wellenkraft schrieb:


> Das Super V sieht echt super aus


 
Danke, darum heisst es ja auch Super-Pfau 
Ist auf dem Pic noch Alu poliert. Gab es glaube ich nur um 1996. Jetzt ist es Alu matt, weil es mein Stadtrad ist und ich die poliererei dick hatte.
Besonderheiten: Faltenbälge an der MZ MX Pro dürften einmalig sein. Bremsleitung für hinten durchs Steuerrohr rein und an der Dämpferaufnahme raus auch. Schaltzug zum Umwerfer von oben ebenfalls. Scheibenbremsadapter geschweisst nach IS2000 am 1996er SV und Leitungen unter der Strebe statt oben drauf ist auch nicht Serie. Usw!
jopo

PS. Mein Raven baue ich gerade neu auf mit Maverick DUC32 usw., freut euch schon mal auf Bilder! Und ein Prophet mit Votec GS4-OS und Rohloff ist auch in Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (11. März 2008)

polierte Rahmen   
leider gabs dir nur bis 1996, damals kosteten diese 80.- DM Aufpreis, gabs leider schon zwei Jahre später nicht mehr. Hatte mir damals ein Super V DH gekauft, welches nachträglich bei Cannondale (vermutlich Holland) poliert wurde.......


----------



## basti242 (11. März 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Und ein Prophet mit Votec GS4-OS und Rohloff ist auch in Arbeit!



Das arme Prophet. Warum denn ne Votec Gabel? Mit Rohloff, da bin ich ja gespannt?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2008)

warum nicht?

Wenn es gut läuft, hat es seine Berechtigung.
Wobei mich die DUC im Prophet eher interessieren würde ;-)


----------



## jopo (11. März 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Das arme Prophet. Warum denn ne Votec Gabel? Mit Rohloff, da bin ich ja gespannt?


 
Ne Votec, 1. weil ich die schon habe. 2. weil die SUPER ist. 3. weil ich sie auch optisch im Prophet gut finde. Sie ist gerade in der Schönheits-OP, das ganze Bike wird "scratched design", sogar die Felgen. Also viel Alu natur. Es wird eine Sonder-KeFü geben (Eigenbau). Wer mehr über meine KeFü wissen will, schaut meine Lobo-Pics. Das spannende ist, sowas an eine obenliegende Schwinge zu bauen. Und die Rohloff kriegt eine SuperDuperSchaltansteuerung und - wenn jemand sein Wort hält - auch einen Prototypen-Schaltgriff aus Titan. Und es wird einen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer geben, haben alle meine Bikes.

Und @M.R. Die Maverick kommt nicht ins Prophet, weil ich das als Enduro aufbaue und ich die Maverick eher als langhubige AM-Gabel einschätze. Und wenn Du meine ersten Raven-Pics siehst, weisst Du warum die Maverick da reinkommt!
jopo


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2008)

Bin gespannt!

Kefü am Prophet ist ja nicht so einfach, wegen dem Umwerfer. Habe heute auch ne Stinger zersägt. Mal sehen, ob es passt und hält mit nur 2 Schrauben an der ISCG Aufnahme.

Edit: Wo sind denn die Lobo-Pics?


----------



## jopo (11. März 2008)

Welcher Umwerfer bei Rohloff? ISCG-Aufnahme interessiert nicht! Und die Pics, Sorry, wo ist der Link zum alten Fotoalbum hin. Da musst Du mal den Chef vom Forum fragen.

Edit:







So, habe mal das Pic aus einem anderen Thread verlinkt. Gehört zwar nicht in den CD-Thread, aber ihr werdet es mir verzeihen. Sieht doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2008)

Ich Depp 

Brauchst ja keinen Umwerfer.

Meine Pics sind aber auch weg.


----------



## mete (11. März 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich Depp
> 
> Brauchst ja keinen Umwerfer.
> 
> Meine Pics sind aber auch weg.



Nein, sind sie nicht, Du musst nur in Dein Benutzerprofil gehen und dann unter "Fotos im alten Fotoalbum" gucken.

Was soll an dem Lobo die Rolle oben auf der kettenstrebe bringen, dass die Kette nicht auf die Strebe schlägt?


----------



## jopo (12. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Was soll an dem Lobo die Rolle oben auf der kettenstrebe bringen, dass die Kette nicht auf die Strebe schlägt?


 
Richtig gewusst. Das Bike hat 14 cm FW. Dabei bewegt sich die Kette um ca 1cm näher zur Kettenstrebe. Wenn ich aufsitze, federt das Teil um 4 cm ein und die Kette liegt dann genau auf dem Pulley an. Die kleine Rolle oben dient dazu, dass die Kette nicht nach oben davonfliegt. Das Ganze funktioniert super, die Kette macht überhaupt keinen Ärger! Hat ja auch keine Chance


----------



## F 900SL (13. März 2008)

Suche*Cannondale Modell F 900 SL*, für meine Verlobte, würde mich über alle Angebote freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi1972 (13. März 2008)

Sehr schöner Rahmen mit Nice Details


----------



## Hoffi1972 (13. März 2008)

Hab 2 fattys auf lager und nen Hinterbau (def. Für 30 euro schweissen lassen)


----------



## Hoffi1972 (13. März 2008)

Meine Herren . Das nenn ich mal " Gekonnt"


----------



## Chapman (14. März 2008)

Hi,

hier mal mein F 600. Rahmen & Fatty Gabel finde ich mal übelst geil. Daß Rad rennt wie Sau....

gruß 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/52631


----------



## stevenvde (16. März 2008)

Update März 2008:
- Tune Speedneedle
- Accros full ceramic red BB
- Shimano XTR Shadow

Eingeplant:
- Lenker Schmolke SL (schon in meiner Besitz) 
- Sattelstütze Schmolke SL (bestellt)

Bild 1: Strasse set-up...

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Taurineroadset-upmaart2008.jpg

Bild 2: vor drei Wochen...

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Mol-Wezel2008.jpg


----------



## GlanDas (16. März 2008)

Klasse Rad, aber wieso ohne Handschuhe


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

ich heute auf meinem Esel. mein gott war das ne schlammschlacht XD. die 08 xt knirscht und knack aber schaltet dennoch perfekt. das gibt nen


----------



## GlanDas (16. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die 08 xt knirscht und knack aber schaltet dennoch perfekt. das gibt nen



Die Kurbel?
"Normal" ist bei mir auch so weil Dreck zwischen Gewinde und Innenlager kommt.
Am besten ein kleinen "knollen" Tuch vom Tretlagergehäuse aus ins Sattelrohr stecken, das hällt das gröbste auf. Leider kommt der ganze Dreck vorallem durchs Loch am Tretlagergehäuse rein. d.h. alle 1/2 Jahre Innenlager ausbauen und neu säubern, Fetten


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

alles XD knackt. an der kette war auch nur noch matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (16. März 2008)

Und ich dachte schon nur ich seh auf dem Bike ******* aus... danke jungs.

Matsch knirscht halt, aber störender find ich die kreischenden Scheibenbremsen wenn sie naß wurden, gibt's da keine Abhilfe?


----------



## GlanDas (16. März 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Matsch knirscht halt, aber störender find ich die kreischenden Scheibenbremsen wenn sie naß wurden, gibt's da keine Abhilfe?



Bremsen. Durch die Entstehende Hitze verdampft das Wasser


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon nur ich seh auf dem Bike ******* aus... danke jungs.
> 
> Matsch knirscht halt, aber störender find ich die kreischenden Scheibenbremsen wenn sie naß wurden, gibt's da keine Abhilfe?



kannst du kein scheisse schreiben ...


----------



## mete (16. März 2008)

Huch.....einfach nicht beachten


----------



## Hoffi1972 (16. März 2008)

Hoffi1972 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rahmen mit Nice Details


----------



## Hoffi1972 (16. März 2008)

Mein altes SuperVieh wird jetzt umgebaut !!! Foto siehe Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi1972 (16. März 2008)

wie hast du das Bild dahin bekommen


----------



## Hoffi1972 (16. März 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/75823


----------



## dkc-live (17. März 2008)

das?


----------



## Zilli-Project (17. März 2008)

Ich reihe mich nun auch mal hier ein...  

Cannondale Chase, 2004 (Custom Aufbau, 12,93kg)


----------



## Deleted 113966 (17. März 2008)

zur zeit cannondale scalpel 4000 im aufbau









.


----------



## Hoffi1972 (17. März 2008)

si


----------



## Cannondalerider (18. März 2008)

Falls jemand freude an einer Lefty hat so möge er sich bitt bei mir [email protected]


----------



## Cannondalerider (18. März 2008)

sind sie an einer lefty max interessiert? würde sie zu einem guten preis abgeben.bitte um eine antwort.mfg frans


----------



## GehroStefan (18. März 2008)

Hätt noch ne neue Speed Carbon. Nie verbaut, USA Import.


----------



## jemand (18. März 2008)

Bike statt Pferd !

-Ein Bike kackt nicht auf den Weg.
-Ein Bike erschrickt nicht wenn es ein Pferd sieht.
-Ein Bike hinterlässt keine Löcher im Trail.
-Ein Bike macht das was ich will!


wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> Bike statt Pferd !
> 
> -Ein Bike kackt nicht auf den Weg.
> -Ein Bike erschrickt nicht wenn es ein Pferd sieht.
> ...



hab ich gleich mal ner freundin geschickt XD


----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2008)

Was bedeutet "XD"?


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2008)

ist ein smily, da ich eine englische tastur besitze ist : ) nur mit handverrenkungen schnell ausfuehrbar


----------



## fuzzball (18. März 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> Bike statt Pferd !
> 
> -Ein Bike kackt nicht auf den Weg.
> -Ein Bike erschrickt nicht wenn es ein Pferd sieht.
> ...




        

danke


----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> Bike statt Pferd !
> 
> -Ein Bike kackt nicht auf den Weg.
> -Ein Bike erschrickt nicht wenn es ein Pferd sieht.
> ...




 

Es sind immer die bösen Biker, ich fahre seit Jahren die
gleichen Trails in meinen heimischen Wäldern,
angeblich sind ja Mtbler und Stollernreifen soooo
schädlich, die Trails sehen aus wie am Tag 1 und
das nach Jahren täglichen befahrens.
Seit neuesten seit ich mit Kollegen nach Sturm
Emma alles gereinigt haben sind uns 2 ach so
Naturverbundene Reiter entgegen gekommen,
haben nach dem
Weg gefragt, etwas wiederwillig hab ich es
ihnen gesagt, kaum haben sie sich 
verabschiedet landen 10 Kilo Pferdescheissse
vor meinen Füßen auf dem frisch gereinigten 
Trail  und diese Saubande fand anscheinend
unsere Sache so toll da sie da nun täglich rumgalopieren
müssen, nach 1 Woche ist alles von tiefen Löchern 
durchsetzt und alle 5 Meter liegt ein weiterer Kackhaufen,
vorbei sind die Zeiten als man sich da Blind runterstürzen
konnte, es sei den man legt wert drauf mit 50 sachen 
durch frischen dünnpfiff zu heizen.

Aber es sind die Biker, immer die Biker...


Achja, hab auch ein CD seit neuestem, damit es nicht
zu sehr OT ist


----------



## fuzzball (19. März 2008)

Bilder


----------



## fuzzball (19. März 2008)

so mein kleines nimmt nach den Schlammschlachten am WE ein langes Bad


----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2008)




----------



## fuzzball (19. März 2008)

geiiiilllle Farbe, 
sorry war heute über sieben Stunden biken........zuviel Spaß.......der perfekte Tag.......total aufgedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2008)

ich beneide dich....ssseeehhrr....will mein neues Baby auch endlich fachgerecht bewegen, hat leider erst 20 km auf dem Buckel


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2008)

was haltet ihr denn eigentlich von dem "mattschwarz"?


----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2008)

welchem?

achja, hab meine Kiste heute genau gewogen...

aufs g. genau 14 Kilo


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> welchem?
> 
> achja, hab meine Kiste heute genau gewogen...
> 
> aufs g. genau 14 Kilo



das schwarz am f3. ich bin am überlegen ob blau oder schwarz... dachte erst an blau, aber das schwarz hat auch was....


----------



## fuzzball (20. März 2008)

mir gefällt mattschwarz besser, dass ist aber reine Geschmacksache


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2008)

Es ist halt wirklich nicht einfach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2008)

mir gefallen beide farben nich


----------



## decolocsta (20. März 2008)

Blau, 

finde es schön Raceig


----------



## Gitanes (20. März 2008)

Mattschwarz: Schlicht, elegant, Understatement, stilvoll, zeitlos. Sieht auch dann noch gut aus, wenn durch Zeitgeist geprägte Farbvarianten längst wie alberne Kasperbuden wirken. Daher: Ein Mountainbike darf jede Farbe haben, solange es mattschwarz ist! Letztlich aber reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## GlanDas (20. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> so mein kleines nimmt nach den Schlammschlachten am WE ein langes Bad



Ui noch ein F700SL
ich dachte ich wäre der einzigste


----------



## Hoffi1972 (20. März 2008)

Ich sage nur matt kann nicht glänzen und ( Allez le Bleu ) !


----------



## fuzzball (21. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ui noch ein F700SL
> ich dachte ich wäre der einzigste



F700SL??? keine Ahnung hab den Rahmen und Gabel damals so bekommen, ohne Komponenten ohne Typenbezeichung etc...nach 2 Jahren hab ich mich jetzt dazu entschlossen den Antriebsstrang zu erneuern, aktuelle Bild folgt sobald ich fertig bin 
Was hast du den für einen Vorbau??? Habe noch drei hier rumliegen, aber wirklich leicht ist keiner


----------



## GlanDas (21. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> F700SL??? keine Ahnung hab den Rahmen und Gabel damals so bekommen, ohne Komponenten ohne Typenbezeichung etc...nach 2 Jahren hab ich mich jetzt dazu entschlossen den Antriebsstrang zu erneuern, aktuelle Bild folgt sobald ich fertig bin
> Was hast du den für einen Vorbau??? Habe noch drei hier rumliegen, aber wirklich leicht ist keiner



Die Rahmenfarbe sieht dem F700SL ähnlich. Optimo steht drauf näh?
Den Vorbau den ich drauf habe ist ein orginal Cannondale mit 2 Schrauben befestigung . . . wurde halt nur poliert ( und ist darauf hin wieder angelaufen)
Wiegt satte 180g


----------



## badboy-rudi (21. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> so mein kleines nimmt nach den Schlammschlachten am WE ein langes Bad



DEIN RAD HAT ES GUT. 
Übrigens: Dachgeschosswohnung?


----------



## stevenvde (22. März 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Rush Carbon 2...  

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Rushcarbon2-11.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Rushcarbon2-7.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Rushcarbon2-9.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/Rushcarbon2-5.jpg

Rahmen: Rush Carbon 110 
Gabel: Lefty Speed Carbon SL 110 DLR2 
Daempfer: FOX Float RPL Air 
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SLR / Mavic X-Trail UST 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Maxxis CrossMark UST, 26x2.1" 
Pedale: CrankBrothers Eggbeaters Ti 
Kurbel: Cannondale Carbon 2-pc, 22/32/44 
Kette: Shimano HG-73 
Ritzel: Shimano XT, 11-32 
Innenlager: Cannondale BB30 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow SGS 
Schalthebel: Shimano XT triggers 
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite carbon os 
Vorbau: Cannondale Si one piece Stem/Steerer, 31.8mm 
Steuersatz: Cannondale Headshok Si 
Scheibenbremsen: Shimano XT w/160mm rotors 
Bremshebel: Shimano XT 
Sattel: voorlopig Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio flow 
Sattelstütze: FSA K Force Carbon SB-25, 27.2x350mm 
Grosse: Small 
Farbe: Patriotic blue


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2008)

Mama Mia....ich finde das Ding ja mal richtig lecker...

hast du schon an die Waage gehängt?

Mir gefällt Antriebseitig der Hinterbau verdammt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2008)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut! was mir auch noch zusagt ist der farbliche übergang!


----------



## GlanDas (22. März 2008)

Ich auch haben will effekt kommt da auf. 

Jetzt nurnoch eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze und ein Satz Oro's oder Martas und es ist perfekt.


----------



## chrikoh (22. März 2008)

Sehr schön 
Fahrbericht? Gewicht?


----------



## stevenvde (22. März 2008)

Danke für die + Kommentare! 

Hat noch nicht an die Wage gehängt.

_GlanDas: Jetzt nur noch eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze und ein Satz Oro's oder Martas und es ist perfekt._

Das habe ich schon geplant... Ich optiere für die Oro's...


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

meine lefty geht dienstag wieder zum service wegen lustverlust.

aber liebt ihr das ausbauen genauso wie ich XD. wie handhabt ihr das ohne vor wut an die decke zu gehen.der schaft steckt ja wirklich immer fest und es ist eine fummelei par excellence .
aso ich dreck musik voll auf und schlage wuetend mit dem hammer aus den holzscheit zum austreiben  (gibs da nen trick?)


----------



## jörgl (22. März 2008)

So, seine Tage sind gezählt......... aber es ist nur eine Trennung auf (noch unbestimmbare) Zeit...


----------



## fuzzball (23. März 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> DEIN RAD HAT ES GUT.
> Übrigens: Dachgeschosswohnung?



jop 5ter Stock  mit dem 20kg DH`ler wars immer ein Albtraum , mit dem Rest gehts...
die Sonderbehandlung findet nur einmal im Jahr statt, wenns auch neue Komponenten gibt..

@dkc: hab heute ein paar Stunden auf dem RR verbracht und mit der Fatty stimmt auch was nicht; schickst du deine Lefty wieder zu Fahrrad Kohl?? Wenn ja haben die derzeit lange Wartezeiten??

@jörgl: wie zeiten gezählt   verkauft? Schrott? sieht doch super aus


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2008)

ne woche dauerts im schnitt. die is da aber nun zum 4, mal diesmal macht er es auf garantie XD


----------



## fuzzball (23. März 2008)

Danke,
denke bei mir dürfte es der Öldämpfer sein werd am Di mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (23. März 2008)

Hallo liebe CD Gemeinde,

war 2 Jahre begeisterter RUSH Fahrer und bin aber jetzt auf einen Südafrikaner mit mehr Federweg umgestiegen. Schaut mal meine Fotos an! Das Rush steht neu lackiert (original CD- Lackierung) mit Dämpferservice und Gabel mit neuem Service zum sofortigem Verkauf. 

Meine bessere Hälfte fährt weiterhin Rush mit feinsten Anbauteilen!

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Hoffi1972 (23. März 2008)

Ich auch haben wollen . TT (tolles teil )


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Das Rush steht neu lackiert (original CD- Lackierung)


Hast Du vom Repaintprogramm gebrauch gemacht? Dann wärst Du der Erste von dem ich's mitbekomme. Mich würden die Kosten und Dauer interessieren. Kannst Du dazu was sagen


----------



## badboy-rudi (24. März 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> So, seine Tage sind gezählt......... aber es ist nur eine Trennung auf (noch unbestimmbare) Zeit...



Na das nenne ich mal einen wirklich edlen Crosser. 
Campa Record und Xentis LRS am Crosser: Hochachtung.  
Warum macht der Pause? Ich hoffe mal, Du verkaufst so etwas nicht.
Ich hab den Nachfolger als CAAD 9 und finde aber die Version mit Scheibe wie bei Dir besser.


----------



## badboy-rudi (24. März 2008)

Ach ja.
Hier mal meiner dazu.


----------



## Lowy (24. März 2008)

Da da will ich mal mein Bike auch vorstellen:
2008 Cannondale PERP Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (25. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hast Du vom Repaintprogramm gebrauch gemacht? Dann wärst Du der Erste von dem ich's mitbekomme. Mich würden die Kosten und Dauer interessieren. Kannst Du dazu was sagen




Das war ne Garantiesache, die ich 14 Tage nach dem Neukauf bei CD über meinen Händler reklamiert habe. Danach hatte ich 2 Jahre Zeit die Lackierung auszuführen. Glück muss der Biker haben 

der Wurzeldödel

P.s. mein Bikemarkt lohnt sich anzuschauen!!!


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2008)

will mir jemand ein neues stemlight abkaufen? ~ 190 â¬ ...

alternativ haette ich noch nen 660 mm breiten Salsa Oversize flatbar abzugeben.


----------



## pirat00 (25. März 2008)

falls es jemand interessiert:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=102427


----------



## fuzzball (25. März 2008)

so hab mein Kleines neu für die Saison Aufgebaut 

Änderungen:
XTR`06 SGS Schaltwerk getauscht gegen XT`08 SGS Shadow
XTR`03 Tretkurbel+ Innenlager getauscht gegen XT`08
Bremsen Marta`07 getauscht gegen Lousie 06 mit Leichtkraft Windcutter Scheiben
Kette XTR gegen SRAM HP

noch zu ändern:
Sattelstütze, allerdings keine Ahnung gegen welche KCNC, Thompson Masterpiece  Vorschläge  






Lustig ist, dass ich trotz der vermeintlich schwereren XT Teile (wobei die Kurbel im gesamten leichter ist als vorher) die 9,5kg Marke (9496gr) unterscheiten konnte- allerdings nur auf einer Waage gewogen (mit Windcuttern), daher ohne Gewähr


----------



## GlanDas (25. März 2008)

Bei der Sattelstütze würd ich vielleicht eine Easton oder eine mit Joch nehmen. z.B. Tune, Roox, Shannon o.ä.
Und die Kabelbinder müssen auch nicht sein, da gehste zum nächsten C'dale Händler und lässt dir ein paar "ösen"(?) geben die man dann über die Züge und in die Zugführung steckt um die Züge zu fixieren.


----------



## fuzzball (25. März 2008)

die Ösen sind drin, da mich die Vibrationsgeräusche Wahnsinnig machen würden kommt der Kabelbinder zum Einsatz


----------



## dkc-live (28. März 2008)

hab nach ueber einem jahr mein stemlight wieder bekommen ^^. habs gleich montiert. die kombi wiegt mit stemlight nur 60 gramm mehr bei gleicher lenkerbreite!

der akku ist uebrigens kleiner geworden  2200 mAh auf 1680 mAh 

offtopic. braucht jemand nen 660 mm oversize flatbar?


----------



## pirat00 (28. März 2008)

hi,
habe zwei fragen zu den laufrädern im neuen scalpel 1:
dort ist die felge xr 1.4 verbaut, um was für eine felge handelt es sich hier? auf der seite von dt findet man nichts.

die nächste frage bezieht sich auf die lefty-nabe:
wenn ich die nabe durch eine dt 240s ersetzen will, wie ändert sich da die speichenlänge, kann ich die gleichen speichen nutzen oder muss ich eine andere speichenlänge nehmen?
vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## alois (28. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich mach mal kurz auf meine EBAY Aktionen aufmerksam:
Schaltaugen für Bananenschwing z.b. Cd SV700
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280211093751&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280211094571&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018

Ebenfalls abzugeben hab ich ne Rohrschwinge für SV700, Jekylls....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280211097410&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018

Gruss Alois


----------



## Nummer5 (29. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> hi,
> habe zwei fragen zu den laufrädern im neuen scalpel 1:
> dort ist die felge xr 1.4 verbaut, um was für eine felge handelt es sich hier? auf der seite von dt findet man nichts.


Du meinst bestimmt die DT SWISS XR 4.1 D



> die nächste frage bezieht sich auf die lefty-nabe:
> wenn ich die nabe durch eine dt 240s ersetzen will, wie ändert sich da die speichenlänge, kann ich die gleichen speichen nutzen oder muss ich eine andere speichenlänge nehmen?


An eine Lefty geht nur eine Lefty-Nabe.
Die gibt es von Cannondale, FRM, Woodman, Industry Nine,...
Gugst du z.B. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=193716


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (29. März 2008)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die DT SWISS XR 4.1 D
> 
> 
> An eine Lefty geht nur eine Lefty-Nabe.
> ...



1.
nein, ich meine die xr1.4  
2.
ich will ja die lefty-nabe rauswerfen und eine normale einbauen.


----------



## traveller23 (29. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> 1.
> nein, ich meine die xr1.4
> 2.
> ich will ja die lefty-nabe rauswerfen und eine normale einbauen.



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das die sich einfach verschrieben haben.


----------



## grege (29. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> ich will ja die lefty-nabe rauswerfen und eine normale einbauen.



Da bin ich ja ma gespannt


----------



## fuzzball (29. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> 1.
> nein, ich meine die xr1.4
> 2.
> ich will ja die lefty-nabe rauswerfen und eine normale einbauen.



zu 1. vielleicht ist es der DT LRS von Cannondale, welcher normal als Dt XR-1450 bekannt ist; 4.1 glaube ich nicht, dass C`dale die alte Felge verwendet 

zu 2.    du brauchst für die Lefty eine speziell VR Nabe meines Wissens nach gibts die aber nur von C`dale, Mavic (SLR), FRM und Carbon TI, *aber nicht von DT*


----------



## pirat00 (29. März 2008)

ich glaub ich schreib chinesich  
will den laufradsatz in einer normalen gabel weiter nutzen und nicht mehr in der lefty, daher die frage nach einer anderen, normalen, nabe!
hoffe es ist nun verständlich


----------



## grege (29. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich schreib chinesich
> will den laufradsatz in einer normalen gabel weiter nutzen und nicht mehr in der lefty, daher die frage nach einer anderen, normalen, nabe!
> hoffe es ist nun verständlich



Ah, jetzt kapiert...


----------



## fuzzball (30. März 2008)

tja es hilft das mit der normalen Gabel zu erwähnen; zunächst war nur die rede vom Scalpel 1, und das hat bekanntermaßen die Lefty Speed Carbon SL 110 DLR2 drin


----------



## Nummer5 (30. März 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt kapiert...


Ich auch.
Aber warum jemand eine Lefty ausbaut 
Das ist für mich der größte Grund ein Cannondale zu kaufen.


----------



## pirat00 (30. März 2008)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Aber warum jemand eine Lefty ausbaut
> Das ist für mich der größte Grund ein Cannondale zu kaufen.



die lefty baue ich nicht aus!
die gabel ist genial, sowas ersetzt man nicht durch eine andere gabel!
will nur den laufradsatz in einem anderen rad (mit normaler gabel) fahren. hoffe nun sind alle unklarheiten beseitigt und wir können wieder zurück zur frage kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (30. März 2008)

So, nun habe ich es auch mal geschafft, ein Foto von einer Tour hochzuladen, auf dem meine Möhre drauf ist


----------



## könni__ (30. März 2008)

@kleinerhirsch schönes Photo!!! ich glaube ich muss mein Rush auch mal so schön Photograhieren. Ich würde nich mit diesem neopren ding über dem Dämpfer fahren. Da kommt Staub  unter trocknet und ist dann wie schmiergelpaste hatte ich mal bei einer alten RS Gabe.
Der Dämpfer verkaraftet auch Sauwetter ganz gut solange du nach der Fahrt den Schmutz abwischt und nicht eintrocknen läst.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (30. März 2008)

Yep Könni, da hast Du Recht. Auf den Bildern war das Radl noch relativ neu, das Neoprendingens hab ich mir dann schnell abgewöhnt


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2008)

geht der gabelausbau mit dem si vorbau leichter?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> hi,
> habe zwei fragen zu den laufrädern im neuen scalpel 1:
> dort ist die felge xr 1.4 verbaut, um was für eine felge handelt es sich hier? auf der seite von dt findet man nichts.



Hallo M.!
Beim Scalpel Carbon 1 handelt es sich um den LAUFRADSATZ XCR 1.4 von DT Swiss. Der wird offenbar exklusiv für Cannondales Scalpel Carbon 1 und Taurine Carbon 1 angeboten. In dem Laufradsatz ist die Felge XR 4.2D verbaut sowie hinten die 240S-Nabe von DT-Swiss. Was die Bezeichnung "1.4" zu bedeuten hat weiß ich nicht. Als Hinweis für´s Gewicht würde ja bedeuten, dass ein Laufrad nur 1400 Gramm wiegen würde. Und das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Gruß!
P.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (31. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> geht der gabelausbau mit dem si vorbau leichter?



k.a. - mußt sie noch nicht rausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian. (31. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> geht der gabelausbau mit dem si vorbau leichter?


Ich habe zwar (noch) keinen SI-Vorbau, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es etwas schwerer ist, den Vorbau aus seinem Presssitz zu zwingen. Beim "alten" Schaft nimmt man die obere Plastikkappe ab und haut beherzt mit einem Gummihammer drauf. Beim SI-Vorbau muss man ja die "Konterschraube" abschrauben und dann braucht man einen geeigneten Gegenstand (Ø) als Zulage um g'scheit hämmern zu können. Nebenbei hängt auch noch das ganze Gedöns an einem Strang.


----------



## dkc-live (31. März 2008)

ich hoffe mein ewiger gabelausbau hat nach diesem sevice ein ende ^^
bekomme ein neues unterteil auf garantie...


----------



## DER_KOMTUR (31. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Touren und Stadtrad:

Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra 2008
geändert habe ich:

Sattelstütze
Pedale
Lenker
Griffe

Macht schon gleich etwas über 500g weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Tarrywile (1. April 2008)

Hi, I'm Tarrywile from Lodge ...


----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2008)

I´m Decolocsta from Bayreuth...


----------



## basti242 (1. April 2008)

DER_KOMTUR schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Touren und Stadtrad:
> 
> Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra 2008
> geändert habe ich:
> ...



Sieht ja gut aus. Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## orangedriver (1. April 2008)

@ kleinerhirsch: Was wiegt den dein Rush in dem gezeigten Aufbau? Eine Stelle nach dem Komma reicht  
Danköööö


----------



## fuzzball (1. April 2008)

DER_KOMTUR schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Touren und Stadtrad:
> 
> Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra 2008
> geändert habe ich:
> ...



Hi sieht super aus; hätte ich auch gern für die Stadt, aber die Diebstahlgefahr, was machst du dagegen?? oder steht es nie unbeobachtet draußen??


----------



## KleinerHirsch (1. April 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @ kleinerhirsch: Was wiegt den dein Rush in dem gezeigten Aufbau? Eine Stelle nach dem Komma reicht
> Danköööö



Rahmengröße XL, ohne Flasche im Halter und ohne das Tascherl: 12,3 kg.
Bei den Laufrädern ist noch einiges an Gewichtssparpotential.


----------



## DER_KOMTUR (1. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus. Was sind das für Pedale?



davtus wave Plattform Pedal black
390g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_KOMTUR (1. April 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi sieht super aus; hätte ich auch gern für die Stadt, aber die Diebstahlgefahr, was machst du dagegen?? oder steht es nie unbeobachtet draußen??



fahre entweder damit Überlandfahrten am Rhein und Neckar entlang, so kleine Touren um die 70km, oder damit ins Büro und zu Freunden. Draußen stehen lasse ich es nicht. Zu Hause steht es in der Tiefgarage.


----------



## fuzzball (1. April 2008)

verdammt, ich hätte gerne einen funktionierenden Diebstahlschutz


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. April 2008)

Einer mehr den Cannondale fährt, heute endlich angekommen,und gleich ne Probefahrt gemacht.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. April 2008)

DER_KOMTUR schrieb:


> fahre entweder damit Überlandfahrten am Rhein und Neckar entlang, so kleine Touren um die 70km, oder damit ins Büro und zu Freunden. Draußen stehen lasse ich es nicht. Zu Hause steht es in der Tiefgarage.



Hört sich wirklich nach "kurzstrecke" an..!! 

ja ich hab jetzt auch aufgehört immer die kurzstrecken unter 100km zu fahren wird ja auch bald Frühling...


----------



## orangedriver (2. April 2008)

sagt mal sind an dem Prophet SL im Original etwa auch nur 160er Scheiben verbaut. Wenn ja ist das ja wohl ein schlechter Witz von Cannondale. Für ein All-Mountain finde ich sollten 180er mindestens sein.
Ich bin schon enttäuscht von den 160ern an meinem Rush.


----------



## mc-prophet (2. April 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> sagt mal sind an dem Prophet SL im Original etwa auch nur 160er Scheiben verbaut. Wenn ja ist das ja wohl ein schlechter Witz von Cannondale. Für ein All-Mountain finde ich sollten 180er mindestens sein.
> Ich bin schon enttäuscht von den 160ern an meinem Rush.



160er reichen doch meistens...


----------



## fuzzball (2. April 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich nach "kurzstrecke" an..!!
> 
> ja ich hab jetzt auch aufgehört immer die kurzstrecken unter 100km zu fahren wird ja auch bald Frühling...



   
ist mir ja gar nicht aufgefallen 
aber an Flüssen entlang, auf Asphalt bekommt man einen besseren Schitt hin, als die 10 im Gelände;
trotzdem das als kleine Tour zu bezeichnen- *Herrlich*


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. April 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> sagt mal sind an dem Prophet SL im Original etwa auch nur 160er Scheiben verbaut. Wenn ja ist das ja wohl ein schlechter Witz von Cannondale. Für ein All-Mountain finde ich sollten 180er mindestens sein.
> Ich bin schon enttäuscht von den 160ern an meinem Rush.



ja es sind vorne und hinten 160er verbaut, bremsen zwar nicht so gut wie 180er oder 200er aber es reicht voll kommen für cc und All Mountain

MFG


----------



## decolocsta (2. April 2008)

Das Prophet ist ein Traum!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2008)

Ist es wirklich! Hatte auch mal auf ebay für so eins mitgeboten. Leider knapp verpasst.


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2008)

am sonntag wird das sub 600 euro cannondale meines mitbewohners fertig dann poste ich mal bilder


----------



## basti242 (2. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das Prophet ist ein Traum!!!!



Hmm, will ja niemandem zu nah treten aber  mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2008)

die farbgebung gefaellt mir auch nicht ... und die austattung find ich auch nicht so berauschend, macht aber sicherlich ne menge spass berab


----------



## steff76 (2. April 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Rush 800 (Baujahr 2006).


----------



## DER_KOMTUR (2. April 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ist mir ja gar nicht aufgefallen
> aber an Flüssen entlang, auf Asphalt bekommt man einen besseren Schitt hin, als die 10 im Gelände;
> trotzdem das als kleine Tour zu bezeichnen- *Herrlich*



na auf Wegen, Forstwegen und entlang an Flüssen fährt man einen Schnitt von ca. 20km/h. Eine Tour am Sonntag geht schon so ca. 3-4 Stunden.

Gegen die Mörder-Touren die hier so manche von weit über 100 km im Gelände fahren, ist das doch klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (3. April 2008)

steff76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal mein Rush 800 (Baujahr 2006).



Das Alu-Rush sieht in weiß auch  aus!


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2008)

meine Lieblingsstrecken sind solche bei denen es Bergauf mit Shuttel, Lift oder Gondel geht 
wenn ich in HH mit dem RR unterwegs bin, z.B. an der Elbe entlang,da schaffe ich die 70km in zirka 2h (wenn mir Emma nicht auf dem hin- und rückweg entgegen blässt ), aber mit dem MTB brauch für eine Sonntagstour von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg (80km) bis zu 7h; also sind  für mich 70km mit dem MTB* laaannnng * ich weiß WEICHEI


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2008)

joa so 40-50 km mit dem mountainbike sind voellig i.o. ich fahr auch manchmal  100-120 wenn ich bock hab. auf der strasse fahre ich auch so 60-80 km . sind ber schonmal 180 geworden, dass kann man nicht so pauschal sagen wieviel normal ist


----------



## JonesLast (4. April 2008)

fahr ein cannondale chase 3 von 2006 ... ok rahmen ist noch erhalten geblieben  aber die restlichen parts fast alle verändert über 07^^ so is das


----------



## walu123 (5. April 2008)

wenn wir gerade bei den Prophets sind, hier mal meine Baustelle.
Nicht steinigen wegen Aufnahme, manch mal schöne Bilder wenns draußen netter ist und das restliche Gedöns ans Rad geschraubt ist.
Wens interessiert:
Originalgewicht wie gekauft: 13,46kg
(bereits mit anderer Stütze, Sattel, Schaltwerk, Schaltgriffe, Griffe, K2 Pedale)
Gewicht jetzt:12,12kg





Gruß Walu


----------



## Deleted 113966 (5. April 2008)

das rechte ist meins , dass linke von einem kumpel.







.


----------



## perp-berlin (7. April 2008)

ich fahre nen cd perp.....bin noch am einfahren denn vom ht zum fully is doch ne umstellung


----------



## GlanDas (7. April 2008)

perp-berlin schrieb:


> ich fahre nen cd perp.....bin noch am einfahren denn vom ht zum fully is doch ne umstellung



Suchst du Mitleid?
Kannst du Vergessen !!!

@walu
Fang bei der Kurbel an, die wiegt ne Tonne !
Und nettes Radgedöns im Hintergrund


----------



## walu123 (7. April 2008)

> @walu
> Fang bei der Kurbel an, die wiegt ne Tonne !
> Und nettes Radgedöns im Hintergrund



So siehts aus: 
Kurbel wird getauscht, XT oder XTR (weiss noch nicht was mir (preislich)gefällt...)
Stütze gegen KCNC
Discs gegen Alligator
Kette und Ritzel bei Bedarf gegen XT

Und ja, da liegt noch genug rum, war gerade am aufräumen, vielleicht mach ich mal nen Thread auf:
"Zeigt heur Eure Werkstatt"  oder
"Wie viele Werkstätten gibts hier?"


Gruß Walu


----------



## cubeklausi (8. April 2008)

Bin seit samstag besitzer eines rush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (8. April 2008)

Ui, Excel 5.0. Steht das da neben dem C64 Handbuch? 

Aso, das Rush ist sehr nett.


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2008)

schiebt der daempfer nicht die flasche raus?


----------



## RogerRobert (9. April 2008)

Mittlerweile mein viertes Cannondale-Bike. Die Entwicklung: Gemini 900 (2003), Gemini DH (2004), Gemini DH (2005), Prophet MX1 (2007).

Waren allesamt ziemlich geile Räder...

Das Prophet ist jetzt vom Downhiller zum Enduro umgebaut worden


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2008)

geiles teil, aber optisch ...
die schwinge will mir net gefallen


----------



## RogerRobert (9. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> geiles teil, aber optisch ...
> die schwinge will mir net gefallen



Wenn du meins meinst 

Ist halt etwas gestückelt. Der Rahmen wurde getauscht und da die neuen keine Steckachsaufnahme mehr haben wurde eben gemixt. Aber besser so, als weißer Rahmen und mein alter galvanized Hinterbau...

Gruß, F


----------



## basti242 (9. April 2008)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Wenn du meins meinst
> 
> Ist halt etwas gestückelt. Der Rahmen wurde getauscht und da die neuen keine Steckachsaufnahme mehr haben wurde eben gemixt. Aber besser so, als weißer Rahmen und mein alter galvanized Hinterbau...
> 
> Gruß, F



Den Hinterbau würden ich ausbauen und zum Pulvern bringen. Dauert max. ne Woche. Dann siehts bestimmt besser aus. Sonst nicht schlecht.
Ick will auch ne 36 hab aber kein MX und darf so eine lange Gabel nicht fahren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2008)

Mir gefällts. Scheiß auf die Farbe. Hauptsache es läuft und das tuts richtig gut.


----------



## basti242 (9. April 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Mir gefällts. Scheiß auf die Farbe. Hauptsache es läuft und das tuts richtig gut.



Stimmt, ohne Lefty hats vor der Eisdiele eh nix verloren.


----------



## studentx600 (9. April 2008)

mein caffeine - aktueller stand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (9. April 2008)

studentx600 schrieb:


> mein caffeine - aktueller stand...



Ein Rohloff- Fahrer !
Das lob ich mir.


----------



## fuzzball (10. April 2008)

studentx600 schrieb:


> mein caffeine - aktueller stand...



Rahmen neu lackiert/gepulvert???


----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2008)

gepulvert!


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2008)

das gelb war doch so geil (hab ich ja auch).


----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2008)

sah bei mir zwischenzeitlich etwas demoliert aus...daher war ein neuanstrich notwendig


----------



## fuzzball (10. April 2008)

wurde die Pulverung bei C´Dale gemacht oder woanders ,und dir ist die garantie egal??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (10. April 2008)

Wenn Dir die Garantie egal ist, so verlege doch die Steuerleitungen für die Rohloff am Unterrohr.
Sieht sauberer aus und spart Dir den zusätzlichen schwarzen Halter am Oberrohr.
Es gibt bei Rohloff die entsprechenden Halter fürs Unterrohr.
In meinen Fotos (altes Album) kannst Du gut sehen, wie CD die Sache original löst.
Schöne Grüße.


----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2008)

...die garantie ist mir relativ egal, den rahmen habe ich bei farbwunsch.de pulvern lassen. wenn der rahmen oder lefty kaputt sind gibts was neues.

@badboy-rudy: mal sehen, ob ich das noch mache. funktioniert im moment einwandfrei und ohne größeren widerstand.


----------



## xcbiker88 (11. April 2008)

.


xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Suche ne Cannondale SI Hollowgram Kurbel in 175mm länge! Egal ob die normale oder sl version oder MTB oder RR alles anbieten! Egal ob mit oder ohne KB!


----------



## SFA (11. April 2008)

Fahre Cannondales seit '94:
Super V 900, SVA 1000, SVA 4000 DH, Gemini 2000, Gemini DH, Judge DH.
Allesamt coole Bikes !


----------



## cubeklausi (11. April 2008)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ui, Excel 5.0. Steht das da neben dem C64 Handbuch?
> 
> Aso, das Rush ist sehr nett.



Lieber ne alte software als ein altes bike!!


----------



## SpeedforceRK1 (11. April 2008)

Habe mir ein Super V600 bei Ebay Ersteigert. Heute gekommen und die erste Probefahrt. Fand ich gut. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Orginal Dämpfer gegen einen Manitou Swinger getauscht. Wippt fast nicht. Nur das die Headshok keine Diskaufnahme hat ist ärgerlich.
Werde das Bike auf den aktuellen Technikstand bringen und hoffentlich viel Spaß damit haben.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (12. April 2008)

Hab´s schon im "Scalpel Nachfolger"-Thread gepostet: wo sind denn eigentlich die 2008er Scalpel-Fahrer? Erfahrungsberichte würden mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## beuze1 (12. April 2008)

cubeklausi schrieb:


> Lieber ne alte software als ein altes bike!!



   
.
.


----------



## Jumper 1 (12. April 2008)

mir ist gerade aufgefallen daß ich mich hier noch nicht "eingetragen " habe
obwohl ich seit ein paar monaten drin bin  
Bin seit einem Jahr überzeugter Cd Fahrer
Chase 1
Perp 2
der grund warum ich CD genommen habe
mein Händler der auch mir das Kona verkauft hat
hat mir das chase besorgt 
bei der auswahl beim Freerider hatte ich die Auswahl zwischen Kona und CD wo ich aufrund der Fahrweise fürs Perp entschieden habe
Mir persöhnlich gefällt die verarbeitung der Rahmen am besten und die Lefty wobei ich selber keine habe 
bin mal eine kurz gefahren ( 2km )
hat mich aber sofort überzeugt
Jetzt hoffe ich das CD durch den Verkauf besser wird
Gruß an euch alle


----------



## cubeklausi (13. April 2008)

cubeklausi schrieb:


>



Tja nun hat das gute stück den weg in die natur gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (14. April 2008)

befindet sich aber nicht im end-zustand und es ist wieder sauber^^


----------



## SmithWesson (14. April 2008)

hi habe ich gestern im netz gesehen das neue scalpel in schwarz (BBQ) soll es wohl nur in europa in dieser farbe geben


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2008)

@rotkind86: Wunderschönes Ggerät  Nur die Federsattelstütze gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## dr. lefty (15. April 2008)

oberfett in schwarz. Gib mir mal die website.
Danke


----------



## Alupur (15. April 2008)

Und noch ein CD Fahrer im 2ten Leben.

Bin grade vom F900 auf das neue Scalpel umgestiegen.
Da ich noch einen sehr alten KillerV Rahmen liegen hatte, hat mich die Rahmentauschaktion geködert.
So wurde es das Scalpel 100 mit diversen Umbauten. Die Serienausstattung ist ja bekanntlich eher sparsam.

Rahmen: Alu, silber/schwarz
Gabel: Magura Durin 100
Bremsen: Avid BB7, Ja - die mechanischen!
LRS: Ringle Dirty Flea + ZTR Olympic Felgen
Reifen: Racing Ralph 2.25 snakeskin
Lenker und Vorbau: Ritchey WCR
Pedale: Ritchey Pro
Kurbel und Kassette: XT
Schaltung: SRAM 9.0 mit Gripshift
Sattelstütze: noch eine sehr alte, sehr schwere CD. Wird aber in Kürze vermutlich gegen eine USE Sumo in Alu (natürlich) werden, die mit 30mm Kröpfung. Weniger macht mir Knieprobleme.
Grippe: ergon

Habs gewogen incl. Computer, Schutzbleche und Rücklicht: 12,2kg. Ohne die Regenausstattung wären wohl 11,9.
Das ist nicht ganz mein Wunschgewicht. 
Bin aber dennoch absolut begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. In den letzte 10 Jahren scheint sich doch was getan zu haben in den Entwicklungsabteilungen.


----------



## walu123 (15. April 2008)

was für ne Rahmentauschaktion? Ist da was an mir vorbei gegangen? Hab da noch nen Rahmen zum hochtauschen übrig...

Gruß Walu


----------



## Alupur (17. April 2008)

Ja, die gibts und sie ist auch noch auf Cannondale.de ausgeschrieben. Hab die Aktion auch dort eher zufällig entdeckt.

"Tausch" ist allerdings etwas übertrieben. Laut meines Händler gibt es 20% Nachlass auf einen neuen Rahmen, offiziell nicht auf ein Komplettrad, aber auch das enthält ja einen Rahmen.
Da ist der Gang zum lokalen Händler des Vertrauens zu empfehlen. 

Bist Du auf eine Rahmen aus, oder auf ein ganzes Rad?

Ciao!
Alupur


----------



## SFA (18. April 2008)

Hier die neuen Teamfarben vom Factory Team und das Judge von Sam "Cannon" Dale....


----------



## walu123 (18. April 2008)

mir würde ein Rahmen reinlaufen, habe einen M800 Rahmen von 1996. Das Rad ist noch o.k., hätte dann aber wieder den berühmten "will haben" Faktor und könnte damit wieder ein bisschen Leichtbau machen. Fahre damit ja auch nicht mehr, da ich seit 7 Jahren bekennender Fully-Fahrer   bin und mir das HT nichts mehr gibt. Ausser natürlich zum kurz zum Bäcker etc. fahren Oder wenn ich nen Gepäckträger brauche.

Gruß Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0479 (19. April 2008)

Olé olé,
hab mein erstes Cannondale!! Optimo!! Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was das taugt  !!


----------



## Querschlaeger (20. April 2008)

Low Budget Aufbau- alles Schnäppelein bei Ebay - 10,5kg


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2008)

naja ^^ low budget is was anderes ^^


----------



## basti242 (20. April 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Low Budget Aufbau- alles Schnäppelein bei Ebay - 10,5kg



Ne Mono M4, XT u. UST Laufräder usw. hat für die meisten hier nicht viel mit Low Budget zu tun. Aber jeder hat ja andere Maßstäbe. 

Trotzdem schick.


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2008)

@Querschlaeger: schick,welchen Vorbau fährst du?


----------



## Deleted 113966 (20. April 2008)

hier nochmal ein besseres pic. ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig
aber fahrbereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querschlaeger (20. April 2008)

@fuzzball: einen C4, 120mm, 5°, OS


----------



## Stratege_No1 (20. April 2008)

Habe ein Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra 08 für die Stadt.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Low Budget Aufbau- alles Schnäppelein bei Ebay - 10,5kg



ob low budget oder nicht ist mir wurscht, aber der "chain gang" Rahmen ist der Knaller


----------



## SmithWesson (20. April 2008)

cannondale_4000 schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein besseres pic. ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig
> aber fahrbereit...



also nen riszer passt einfach nicht zum scalpel ist halt nen race bike


----------



## Mathias7D (20. April 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Low Budget Aufbau- alles Schnäppelein bei Ebay - 10,5kg



und was bedeutet low budget bei Dir genau? Übrigens, ein heißes Teil.... gefällt mir


----------



## Querschlaeger (20. April 2008)

Das Bike liegt im sub-1000 Bereich. Bis auf Lenker/Vorbau und die Fatty (welche ich zu einem Superpreis in den USA ersteigerte), sind alle Teile gebraucht. Mit ein wenig Liebe alles etwas aufgearbeitet und überm Winter zusammengeschraubt...


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2008)

nice!!! dem sub 600 euro cannondalesm meines mitbewohners fehlen noch reifen und pedale! dann kommen auch bilder rein.


----------



## Matze. (20. April 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Das Bike liegt im sub-1000 Bereich. Bis auf Lenker/Vorbau und die Fatty (welche ich zu einem Superpreis in den USA ersteigerte), sind alle Teile gebraucht. Mit ein wenig Liebe alles etwas aufgearbeitet und überm Winter zusammengeschraubt...





Woher hast Du den Rahmen  ist der aus den USA, oder gebraucht oder die Rahmentauschaktion, und was kostet der  sieht superscharf aus, ich brauch auch einen


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. April 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Woher hast Du den Rahmen  ist der aus den USA, oder gebraucht oder die Rahmentauschaktion, und was kostet der  sieht superscharf aus, ich brauch auch einen




Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Die Farbe und der Aufbau gefallen mir extrem gut - das Bike würde ich mir auch noch in den Stall stellen.


----------



## SMarquis (21. April 2008)

jep cannondale - foto folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querschlaeger (21. April 2008)

Den Rahmen habe ich gebraucht erstanden, ist das Modell "Paper Design" aus 2004. Hat halt auch schon paar Kratzer, aber die Optimo- und CAAD5 Rahmen sind einfach Klasse. Schade dass CD sich davon entfernt hat...


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2008)

ich finde die rahmen zu filigran. meinem caffeine trau ich persoenlich mehr zu. obwohl er sehr huebsch ist


----------



## single-malts (21. April 2008)

Univega HT Ltd Carbon 
komplett XTR


----------



## orangedriver (22. April 2008)

Und???


----------



## SmithWesson (22. April 2008)

ah nicht drauf eingehen so nen troll darf man nicht füttern


----------



## Matze. (22. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich finde die rahmen zu filigran. meinem caffeine trau ich persoenlich mehr zu. obwohl er sehr huebsch ist





Filigran ist doch nur der Hinterbau, wegen der Haltbarkeit gibt´s da wohl keine Bedenken.


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2008)

anderes Einsatzgebiet/ -zweck


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2008)

jupp


----------



## subdiver (22. April 2008)

Überlege vielleicht auf ein CD umzusteigen, dazu hätte ich folgende Fragen.
Wo werden die Rahmen (Alu und Carbon) produziert ?

Mein Einsatz sind lange Touren im Gebirge und ab & zu Marathon.
Ich bin jahrelanger HT- und seit letztem Jahr auch Fully-Fahrer.
Wäre da das Scalpel oder Rush geeigneter ?

Ich bin das alte Scalpel probegefahren, das war mir aber zu hart.
Ist das 08er "weicher" ?
Das Rush gefiel mir beim Fahren, aber die Optik sagt mir nicht 100%ig zu.

Das Rize wäre vielleicht auch eine Option oder es ist doch mehr ein AM, oder ?

Wie ist die momentane Liefersituation bei CD ?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. April 2008)

Hallo, ich fahre beide, sowohl das alte Scalpel von 2005 und habe das neue Taurine als 07 und 08....

Bin das neue Scalpel gefahren..und mit der Aussage: zu hart das alte Scalpel kann ich NIX anfangen..das finde ich nicht...natürlich deutlich weicher als ein Hardtail aber ähnlich wie das neue Scalpel...die indirekte Bewegung am Hinterbau ist natürlich beim neuen um welten besser gelöst. 

Klar hat ein Scalpel NIX mit nem Fully von 130mm Federweg gemein, dafür ist es aber schnell, und es hat eine sehr gestreckte Sitzposition im vgl. zum gleich großen Hardtail, sowohl das alte als auch das neue.

Ich würde wenn GELD keine Rolle spielt das neue SCALPEL kaufen...wenn es günstig sein sollte dann ein schönes altes Scalpel suchen, möglichst mit SI-Kurbel, denn die ist wirklich SUPER...

Viel Glück....

Wo es gebaut wird ist mir eigentlich völlig egal...hauptsache es sagt mir zu das MTB..alles andere regel ich über die doch für mich kulante Garantie mit meinem Händler des Vertrauens..


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2008)

Hi,
die neuen Carbon Rize kommen diesen Monat in den Handel; die anderen beiden sind eigentlich jederzeit lieferbar. Bin derzeit vom Rize total begeistert 130mm Federweg bei unter 11 kg; hatte es irgendwo schonmal als *eierlegende Wollmilchsau* bezeichnet- denke das triffts ziemlich gut; beim Scalpel 08 war mir der Hinterbau zu weich gegenüber meinem HT, für das bißchen Federweg,allerdings bergauf eine Macht. Rush hast du ja selbst probegehahren, dass würde ich dir auch für die anderen beiden empfehlen- nur du weist was du willst


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2008)

Rize und Scalpel werden in den USA gefertigt; das Rush Alu ebenso, die Carbon Rush


----------



## orangedriver (22. April 2008)

hi 
also ich denk mal das rize geht schon so stark richtung am. nach deinen aussagen wäre meines erachtens das rush am besten für dich geeignet. (fahre selbst eins und bin sehr zufrieden) - zumindest auf meinem rahmen steht "handmade in usa" - ob der wirklich von dort kommt oder nicht weiß ich auch nicht und ist mir egal, hab ja als erstbesitzer garantie.
informier dich unter anderem mal bei 'radsport-biking' - sehr interesanter laden, hier stehen immer viele cannondales zum angebot, meist auch als customaufbauten (original sind die ausstattungen ja meist nicht so der bringer - es sein denn du lässt richtig geld)

p.s. sorry fürs kleinschreiben


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2008)

Danke für die Antworten  
Ein Fully benötige ich eigentlich nur um meine Bandscheiben zu schonen  
Deshalb hatte ich mit dem Scalpel (was mir sehr gut gefällt) geliebäugelt.
Also von meiner Fahrweise würde das Rush sehr gut passen.
Aber ich werde versuchen auch eine Probefahrt mit dem neuen Scalpel zu machen. 
Was nicht so leicht ist


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2008)

> anderes Einsatzgebiet/ -zweck





Wie soll ich das verstehen  beides sind doch HT´s und für "normale" Touren oder Marathons gebaut, oder täusche ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (23. April 2008)

Ich fahre auch ein Cannondale - schon etwas betagt aber immernoch gut.
Ist ein 2003-er Jekyll. War mal ein 700-er, aber total umgebaut.
Nach wie vor bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. Die beiden neuen, Rize und Moto, finde ich allerdings auch sehr interessant. Endlich mal wieder ein bißchen Innnovationsschub aus dem Hause Cannondale!


----------



## basti242 (23. April 2008)

Innnovationsschub   Wo siehste denn den? Hab zwar eigentlich die rosa Cannondale Brille auf aber die Dinger sind doch langweiliger Einheitsbrei.


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen  beides sind doch HT´s und für "normale" Touren oder Marathons gebaut, oder täusche ich mich



morgen,
das fängt bei der Gabel (06 gabs die Optimo SL nur mit Fatty oder Lefty Speed Carbon) an, der Vorbau, der Lenker (kein Rizer); alles beim caffein eher in Richtung Tour getrimmt. Finde man sitzt auf dem caffein wesentlich komfortabler


----------



## Deichfräse (23. April 2008)

Na ja, die physikalischen Möglichkeiten sind derzeit reichlich ausgeschöpft und die ganz großen Sprünge, wie sie noch vor 5 Jahren üblich waren sind sicher nicht mehr so häufig. Aber mir gefällt, dass Cannondale sich nun auch so richtig an das Thema Carbon traut und auch im Bereich Enduro mit diesem Material arbeitet (auch wenn´s kein Allheilmittel ist und man auch mit Alu sehr schöne und leichte Rahmen bauen kann).
Die Dämpferanlenkung im Moto finde ich z.B. extrem gut - kein Designwunder, aber effektiv. Allerdings wenn man noch das Gewicht der Pedale und ´nen Tacho dazu rechnet, wiegt auch das Moto Ultimate über 13kg und damit nicht wirklich viel weniger als beispielsweise mein Ransom. Gewicht ist aber auch nicht alles - Funktion geht immer noch vor allem anderen!
Das Rize wiederum - eigentlich als AM konzipiert - dürfte im Marathon auch nicht schlecht funktionieren und dem einen oder anderen vor der Nase herumtanzen.
...und im Vergleich zum stark hecklastigen Gemini und dem butterweichen Prophet sehe ich da schon etwas mehr Innovation und Engagement. Hab´ beide mal probiert und war nicht wirklich begeistert...
Die beiden Neuen gefallen schon beim Hinschauen und ich werde mich da in Kürze zum Testen beim Cannondale-Dealer vorstellen. ;-)

Außerdem, schön, dass Cannondale die "kleine Firmenkrise" anscheinend in den Griff bekommen hat. Wäre schade, wenn die Marke den Bach runter gegangen wäre - auch wenn´s etliche CD-Hasser gibt...


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2008)

langweiliger Einheitsbrei?  
Beim Rize z.B. finde ich das "BackBone" faszinierend; die Si Kurbeln; die Lefty/Fatty; Kombination von Carbon und Alu; finde das sticht aus dem Einheitsbrei heraus
-klar zwei räder sollten standard sein


----------



## gaumas (23. April 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Rize und Scalpel werden in den USA gefertigt; das Rush Alu ebenso, die Carbon Rush



Alu: Handmade in USA = Handmade in USA
Carbon: Taiwan


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Alu: Handmade in USA = Handmade in USA
> Carbon: Taiwan



Ich hatte gehört, dass die Carbon-Rahmen nun auch in den USA gefertigt werden.
Denn CD soll für die Carbon-Produktion in Maschinen und KnowHow in den USA investiert haben.


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2008)

kann durchaus sein, denn die neuen aus/mit Carbon kommen auch wieder aus den USA


----------



## Daemon (23. April 2008)

Kuckuck!

Also ich auch... M700 Modelljahr 1996 oder 1997 (Habs Januar 1997 gekauft), Rockshox Judy SL 1998, Schaltung und V-Brakes Shimano XT, Mavic Crossride (2008, ganz neu), ein Ü-Ei-Krokodil als Gallionsfigur 
Komplett schwarz, bis auf die Gabel.


----------



## Aero one (23. April 2008)

Die neuen Carbon Rahmen wo "Handmade in USA" draufsteht z.B. beim Scalpel, werden definitiv in den USA gefertigt. Einige Rennrad Carbon Rahmen werden jedoch nicht in den USA produziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. April 2008)

ich find es gut dass die die carbon in den usa machen und die billigen hardtails in taiwan ... die lowbudget zielgruppe interessiert, dass nicht wo der rahmen herkommt, die highend entgegen schon.


----------



## SmithWesson (23. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich find es gut dass die die carbon in den usa machen und die billigen hardtails in taiwan ... die lowbudget zielgruppe interessiert, dass nicht wo der rahmen herkommt, die highend entgegen schon.



also mal ganz ehrlich mir ist es schnuppe wo cannondale produziert hauptsache die quali stimmt


----------



## Gitanes (23. April 2008)

Und genau da ist der Haken. Wenn man sich beispielsweise die Taiwan-CO2-Rahmen anschaut, hat das mit der gewohnten Cannondale-Qualität leider nichts mehr zu tun (Schweißnähte, Lack-Finish).


----------



## SmithWesson (23. April 2008)

ich sach ja die quali muss stimmen und wenn cannondale auf dem mond produzieren würde wär mir das latte 

und das wieder usa auf dem rahmen steht ist für mich kein garant für qualität wie viele andere meinen


----------



## dahmen75 (24. April 2008)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Und genau da ist der Haken. Wenn man sich beispielsweise die Taiwan-CO2-Rahmen anschaut, hat das mit der gewohnten Cannondale-Qualität leider nichts mehr zu tun (Schweißnähte, Lack-Finish).



Dem kann ich beipflichten und aus eigener Erfahrung (Taurin Teamrahmen) sagen, daß das Finish des Rahmens im Gegensatz zu meinem Scott (Genius) ein echtes Armutszeugnis ist.

Mir persönlich hat bei CD das System Integration Konzept gefallen und mit der Optik kann kein Scott konkurrieren.


----------



## 2fast4u (24. April 2008)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich beipflichten und aus eigener Erfahrung (Taurin Teamrahmen) sagen, daß das Finish des Rahmens im Gegensatz zu meinem Scott (Genius) ein echtes Armutszeugnis ist.
> 
> Mir persönlich hat bei CD das System Integration Konzept gefallen und mit der Optik kann kein Scott konkurrieren.





Mir ging es ähnlich: 
Beim Finish kann man vielleicht noch ein Auge zudrücken.
Oder ich hab mit meinem einfach Glück - ich finds OK.
Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger, sicher kein Kunstwerk des Rahmenbaus
ABER als die Komponenten nicht mit der Team Replica übereinstimmten war bei mir Schluß mit lustig!

Wurde zwar von meinem Händler sofort und ohne Umschweife ausgetauscht, aber was soll das?!?

Qualitätsmanagement und Endkontrolle sind wohl Fremdwörter für die Jungs.

Übrigens stört mich der "Made in China" Sticker in keinster Weise, solang nur die Qualität stimmt!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2008)

Co2, Synapse und Moto kommen vom Asiaten, der Rest aus den Staaten. Das Moto angeblich "nur" vom Asianten weil CD selber durch die Modelloffensive keine Produktionskapazitäten mehr hatt, das würde auch erklären warum keine "Stückzahlen" kommen.


----------



## SmithWesson (24. April 2008)

ist das bike nicht bombe?  die felgen will ich haben aber leider bekomme ich keine information drüber


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2008)

Sieht super aus, nur ein bißchen klein oder 

Hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung/Vorstellung ob es schon die Preise für die Rahmenkits gibt, wäre an folgendem Bike interessiert, aber nicht mit der Ausstattung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ist das bike nicht bombe?  die felgen will ich haben aber leider bekomme ich keine information drüber



sind das vielleicht die http://www.prowheelbuilder.com/reynolds.php lecker http://www.prowheelbuilder.com/product.php?prod_id=849


----------



## gaumas (24. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehört, dass die Carbon-Rahmen nun auch in den USA gefertigt werden.
> Denn CD soll für die Carbon-Produktion in Maschinen und KnowHow in den USA investiert haben.



oh - habe ich nicht gewusst - danke für die Info


----------



## chrikoh (24. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ist das bike nicht bombe?  die felgen will ich haben aber leider bekomme ich keine information drüber



Ist das ein Scalpel??
Echt ein Hammer


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ist das bike nicht bombe?  die felgen will ich haben aber leider bekomme ich keine information drüber



eindeutig ein Scalpel, die Laufräder habe ich bislang nur bei *dehnen* gelistet gesehen. Leicht ist aber was anderes, billisch auch


----------



## Deichfräse (24. April 2008)

...und gutgehend anfällig für Seitenwind dürfte das Bike mit dem LRS auch sein!
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung - hier oben bläst halt öfter mal ´ne steife Brise.

Aber geil aussehen tun sie auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## SmithWesson (25. April 2008)

hab noch ein bild mit ner anderen perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (25. April 2008)

Was ist das für ein Scalpell?gibt es das auch in deutschland??  oder ist das wieder so ein Showbike das keiner von uns je fahren wird?


----------



## SmithWesson (25. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Scalpell?gibt es das auch in deutschland??  oder ist das wieder so ein Showbike das keiner von uns je fahren wird?



ich glaube das ist sein neues team-bike


----------



## KleinerHirsch (25. April 2008)

Neongrün und lila als Farbkombi ist im Moment vielleicht mal ganz fetzig anzuschauen, in 3 Jahren kann man es dann aber sehr wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mehr sehen. Etwas dezentere Farbschemata sind da wahrscheinlich nachhaltiger, könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## Roitherkur (25. April 2008)

Bei Teamlackierungen sind solche Kombis schon ok. Sollen ja nur für eine Saison schön sein.


----------



## Gitanes (25. April 2008)

80's-Revival - diese Farben wecken grausame Erinnerungen! Und die Sache mit der Nachhaltigkeit kann man nur unterschreiben.


----------



## fuzzball (26. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


>



finde die Farbkombo (obwohl schwarz keine farbe ist) besser/zeitloser


----------



## könni__ (26. April 2008)

ja ja! ein schwarzer Rahmen ist ein schwarzer Rahmen, ist ein schwarzer Rahmen.... ;-) 
Aber die achziger sind mal wieder im kommen, und Tinkers bike würde ich in der richtigen Grösse mit der Ausstattung in jeder Farbe nehmen  

Ach, und alle Cannondale wo handmade in U.S.A. drauf steht kommen auch von dort. der Rest nicht.


----------



## könni__ (26. April 2008)

habe heute erfahren, das diese dinger hier auch nach Europa kommen. finde ich irgendwie schon cool 




so für die stadt


----------



## SmithWesson (28. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> habe heute erfahren, das diese dinger hier auch nach Europa kommen. finde ich irgendwie schon cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja die dinger nennen sich Capo und bekommt man unter 1000 euro ich glaube bei bikemarket wurden sie schon angeboten


----------



## grege (28. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ja die dinger nennen sich Capo und bekommt man unter 1000 euro ich glaube bei bikemarket wurden sie schon angeboten


 
Auch in rot-weiß? Ich habe in D bislang nur die schwarzen gefunden. Der Listenpreis liegt wohl bei 1299,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. April 2008)

http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1318 

719 dollar ...


----------



## grege (28. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1318
> 
> 719 dollar ...


 
Ach ja, die US-Preise sind immer niedriger als die in der EU. Der Shop hinter dem Link hat aber einen kleinen Haken:

"This item is not permitted to be shipped, however it can be purchased online and picked up at your convenience." 

Das schwarze hab ich für 1299,- auch in deutschen Shops gefunden. Sieht aber halt nicht aus...


----------



## basti242 (28. April 2008)

Hat schon mal jemand in ein normales Prophet (kein MX) ne 160mm Gabel eingebaut. Normalerweise ist es ja wegen der Einbauhöhe nicht zulässig.

Würd mir gern ne Lyrik einbauen.


----------



## SmithWesson (28. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand in ein normales Prophet (kein MX) ne 160mm Gabel eingebaut. Normalerweise ist es ja wegen der Einbauhöhe nicht zulässig.
> 
> Würd mir gern ne Lyrik einbauen.



grade beim prophet geht das must aber auch nen längeren dämpfer einbauen was auch kein problem ist


----------



## dkc-live (28. April 2008)

schau mal das mx von m.r. an. der hat ne 55 drinne


----------



## grege (28. April 2008)

Wo wir grad bei Prophet sind: Weiß jemand, welche Federhärte standardmäßig bei ner Lefty Max SPV drin ist, die mit einem Rahmen in M kommt?


----------



## Matze. (28. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ja die dinger nennen sich Capo und bekommt man unter 1000 euro ich glaube bei bikemarket wurden sie schon angeboten



Könnte man da eine Rohloff reinbauen


----------



## grege (28. April 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Könnte man da eine Rohloff reinbauen



Aua, ne Rohloff in einen Bahnradrahmen (bzw. einen Nachbau eines solchen)?

Abgesehen von der Stylefrage dürfte es 1) an der Einbaubreite der Hinterachse scheitern (afaik gibt's die Rohloff nur mit 135mm, der Rahmen hier dürfte nur 130mm haben) und 2) daran, dass es bislang (bis auf Bastellösungen) keinen Rohloff-Schaltgriff für Rennlenker gibt.


----------



## mete (28. April 2008)

Es dürften sogar nur 126mm sein, wenn eine Bahnnabe verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (29. April 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Könnte man da eine Rohloff reinbauen



da kannste dir lieber nen Bad Boy mit rohloff kaufen gibts ja auch so ab werk zu kaufen


----------



## basti242 (29. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schau mal das mx von m.r. an. der hat ne 55 drinne



Kenn ich das M.R. Ich hab aber leider kein MX. Das MX hat eine Verstärkung unter dem Steuerrohr und ist für 160er Gabeln zugelassen.

@SmithWesson
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich denke in Verbindung mit einem längeren Dämpfer kann man nicht mehr in XC Einstellung (Dämpferanlenkung) fahren weil die Schwinge oben am Sitzrohr anschlägt. Also kann ich doch den 200/50er Dämper drin lassen und ich habe in der XC Stellung mit 160er Gabel den flacheren Lenkwinkel aus der FR Stellung mit 140er Gabel. Oder nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (29. April 2008)

nimm doch nen 55. kannste auf 140 fahren und wenn du mal was fuer groeberes gelaende brauchst einfach rauskurbeln


----------



## SmithWesson (29. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Kenn ich das M.R. Ich hab aber leider kein MX. Das MX hat eine Verstärkung unter dem Steuerrohr und ist für 160er Gabeln zugelassen.
> 
> @SmithWesson
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich denke in Verbindung mit einem längeren Dämpfer kann man nicht mehr in XC Einstellung (Dämpferanlenkung) fahren weil die Schwinge oben am Sitzrohr anschlägt. Also kann ich doch den 200/50er Dämper drin lassen und ich habe in der XC Stellung mit 160er Gabel den flacheren Lenkwinkel aus der FR Stellung mit 140er Gabel. Oder nicht.



hallo basti bist du sicher das du nen 200/50 drin hast und nicht nen 190/50 dämpfer ? 
also 200 millimeter einbaulänge und 57 millimeter hub sollte schon sein


----------



## gaumas (29. April 2008)

Mein Cannondale Rush Carbon und das R800 haben gestern Nachwuchs bekommen  

Das F4 in Silver Gloss meiner Freundin. Echt ein schönes Bike! Einzige Anpassung bis jetzt sind Sattel (Lady Ding von Selle) und die Mountain Kings.

 Heute gehts auf die 1. kleine Runde. Hi, hi - wird der 1. Kontakt meiner Freundin mit den Clickpedalen sein.....


----------



## basti242 (29. April 2008)

Also ein 200er ist es auf jeden Fall. Den Hub werd ich heute abend mal ermitteln.
Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (29. April 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> da kannste dir lieber nen Bad Boy mit rohloff kaufen gibts ja auch so ab werk zu kaufen



Nur kostet das Bad Boy über 3000  ich habe nicht erkannt, daß das ein Bahnrahmen ist ich dachte nur, für ca. 380 der Rahmen, die Rohlie für 900 und noch umspeichen = fertig.
Den Rahmen zu besorgen wäre über eine Freundin in USA kein Problem  das bißchen Zoll und Ust. kann man bei dem Preis aus der Portokasse bezahlen.


----------



## SmithWesson (30. April 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Nur kostet das Bad Boy über 3000  ich habe nicht erkannt, daß das ein Bahnrahmen ist ich dachte nur, für ca. 380 der Rahmen, die Rohlie für 900 und noch umspeichen = fertig.
> Den Rahmen zu besorgen wäre über eine Freundin in USA kein Problem  das bißchen Zoll und Ust. kann man bei dem Preis aus der Portokasse bezahlen.



also deine freundin könnte dan auch bestimmt den Bad Boy rahmen billig besorgen 
bei den dollar kursen kann man bestimmt gute schnäppchen machen


----------



## Resendisback (3. Mai 2008)

*SUCHE:

CANNONDALE GEMINI (rahmen oder bike) in  S oder M  !!!!!

Weer eins verkauft - MELDEN !!!!!*


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Patno1 (3. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Und zwar bin ich lange kein Rad mehr gefahren, will mir jetzt aber wenn schon was ordentliches zulegen. Habe leider aber auch nicht allzuviel Ahnung. Ich kann von einem Kumpel ein Cannondale Gemini bekommen. Es hat eine XTR Ausstatung und die Teile sind alle 3-4 Monate alt. Nur der Rahmen ist von 2005, ist aber Top und gerade erst lackiert worden und wieder mit original Aufklebern versehen worden. Ist das Rad zu empfehlen? Und was ist es preislich wert? Am meisten werde ich wohl eher auf der Strasse fahren, aber ich will natürlich auch mal ab und zu ins Gelände.......


----------



## Resendisback (3. Mai 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



jau thx...

aber frage hier weil ich wenn ich kaufe eher nur rahmen kaufen kann, ansonsten nur gegen meins tauchen könnte.. 

was ist eig der unterschied zwischen der alten schwinge :

http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


und der neuen schwinge die jetzt in de geminis ist ???

Sind die neuen stabiler oder verhalten sich besser.. oder warum haben die neuen nurnoch eine strebe .. statt diese 2 ..
http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


----------



## Jockelmatz (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,
so, jetzt habe ich mir meinen Traum erfüllt: Ein Rush Carbon 2, als Vorjahresmodell zum top Preis. Gestern geholt, heute bei schönstem Wetter richtig Strecke gemacht. Ich kriege das Grinsen garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, morgen geht's gleich weiter.. 

btw: Wird der Dämpfer Fox RPL mit den gleichen Drücken gefahren wie der RP2?
Komisch, ich finde in den ganzen Anleitungen nirgendwo den verbauten RPL.

Greets
Axel


----------



## orangedriver (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo CD Gemeinde!

Habe heute nach einem Sturz mit meinem Rush das Lefty-Vorderrad zerklingelt (aber vom feinsten). 
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Angebot machen - von mir aus auch ein kompletter LRS. 
Das Gewicht des LRS sollte unter 1700 Gramm liegen.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
MfG Orangedriver


----------



## dahmen75 (4. Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit dem vom Taurine 1. Ich habe einen vom Neurad demontierten zu verkaufen. Preis VHB


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2008)

Patno1 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage.
> Und zwar bin ich lange kein Rad mehr gefahren, will mir jetzt aber wenn schon was ordentliches zulegen. Habe leider aber auch nicht allzuviel Ahnung. Ich kann von einem Kumpel ein Cannondale Gemini bekommen. Es hat eine XTR Ausstatung und die Teile sind alle 3-4 Monate alt. Nur der Rahmen ist von 2005, ist aber Top und gerade erst lackiert worden und wieder mit original Aufklebern versehen worden. Ist das Rad zu empfehlen? Und was ist es preislich wert? Am meisten werde ich wohl eher auf der Strasse fahren, aber ich will natürlich auch mal ab und zu ins Gelände.......



dann taugt das radl aber eher weniger. was ist bei dir gelaende?
drops,kicker, ruppige downhillpisten mit schafgrossen steinen?
oder ein paar nette trailsmit vielflow ein paar wurzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patno1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hab mich nun auch mal was schlauer gemacht, ich glaube ich greife lieber zu einem All Mountain Bike........


----------



## redbyte (5. Mai 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> Hallo CD Gemeinde!
> 
> Habe heute nach einem Sturz mit meinem Rush das Lefty-Vorderrad zerklingelt (aber vom feinsten).
> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Angebot machen - von mir aus auch ein kompletter LRS.
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300220127522&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## orangedriver (5. Mai 2008)

danke redbyte,hab das Angebot auch in "beobachten" drin -

aber der angebotene LRS wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mein angepeiltes Budget sprengen. Schade eigentlich


----------



## gaumas (5. Mai 2008)

Die CrossMax find' ich eh nicht wirklich gut.
DT Swiss und Tune oder (Budgetversion) XT, XTR und Du hast einen wesentlich besseren LRS.


----------



## redbyte (5. Mai 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Die CrossMax find' ich eh nicht wirklich gut.
> DT Swiss und Tune oder (Budgetversion) XT, XTR und Du hast einen wesentlich besseren LRS.



Hallo gaumas,

Werbung für den LRS ist zwar nicht nötig, die werden schon einen passenden Preis erreichen und das du die nicht gut findest sei dir gegönnt, aber pauschale Aussagen wie "wesentlich besseren LRS" sind nicht nur schwach, sondern auch falsch.

- DT Swiss:
kein UST, für mich daher ein Nogo. In unserem Team fährt kein Mensch mehr DT Swiss, weil die immer noch die veralteten Schlauchfelgen bauen. Also bleiben Notubes-Felgen oder echte UST und da bleibt nur Mavic oder Shimano. Auch mit Milch und normalen Mänteln sind Mavics deutlich besser als die nervige Installation des zudem schweren Kits bei DT Swiss. Bleibt aber dann immer noch das zu flache Felgenhorn

- XT/XTR System-LRS sind gut, da UST  haben aber eine recht kleine Nabenflanschhöhe und daher bei schweren Fahrern hohen tangentialen Flex.

Übrigens: Ich wiege 85 kg und bin mit diesem LRS einen langen und harten AX gefahren mit vielen heftigen Abfahrten. Die SLR stehen immer noch wie eine 1. Für das Gewicht gibt es IMO derzeit keinen besseren LRS (wenn man schlauchlos fahren will).


----------



## basti242 (5. Mai 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo basti bist du sicher das du nen 200/50 drin hast und nicht nen 190/50 dämpfer ?
> also 200 millimeter einbaulänge und 57 millimeter hub sollte schon sein



Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgemessen und 200mm Einbaulänge mit 50mm Hub ermittelt. 
Könnte auch ein 200er mit 57mm Hub passen?


----------



## jopo (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Prophet mit Votec-Gabel und Rohloff


----------



## Mathias7D (5. Mai 2008)

Bitte ohne Schutzblech   und ein anderer Sattel, ansonsten ok


----------



## jopo (5. Mai 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Bitte ohne Schutzblech  und ein anderer Sattel, ansonsten ok


Zum Glück bestimmst Du nicht, wie mein Bike aussehen muss!  
Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich Schimpano Dual Control und Ergon-Griffe an einem Lenker sehe. Du weisst, was ich meine, Herr Style-Polizist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (6. Mai 2008)

redbyte schrieb:


> Hallo gaumas,
> 
> Werbung für den LRS ist zwar nicht nötig, die werden schon einen passenden Preis erreichen und das du die nicht gut findest sei dir gegönnt, aber pauschale Aussagen wie "wesentlich besseren LRS" sind nicht nur schwach, sondern auch falsch.
> 
> ...



Naja - schwach und falsch ist auch Ansichtssache  Aber Du hast recht, kommt immer auch auf die Vorlieben und die Fahrer an. Ich bin jetzt etwas über 3000km mit UST gefahren. Alles wirklich sehr gut, nur beim 1. Platten hab' ich den Nobby fast nicht runter bzw. wieder drauf gebracht. Nach dem 2. Platten und einem fast-Nervenzusammenbruch habe ich mir dann einen konventionellen LRS mit DT und Tune gebaut. 

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich 18kg leichter bin als jetzt z.B. Du. Trotz aggressiver Fahrweise halten sich die Probleme mit nicht UST bei mir (zum Glück) in Grenzen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Zum Glück bestimmst Du nicht, wie mein Bike aussehen muss!
> Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich Schimpano Dual Control und Ergon-Griffe an einem Lenker sehe. Du weisst, was ich meine, Herr Style-Polizist.





Sieht aber besser aus, als das zusammengewürfelte Prophet


----------



## SmithWesson (6. Mai 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgemessen und 200mm Einbaulänge mit 50mm Hub ermittelt.
> Könnte auch ein 200er mit 57mm Hub passen?



ja zum beispiel der hier 
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--RP23--Laenge-200-x-57-mm---Modell-2008.html


----------



## Mathias7D (6. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Zum Glück bestimmst Du nicht, wie mein Bike aussehen muss!
> Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich Schimpano Dual Control und Ergon-Griffe an einem Lenker sehe. Du weisst, was ich meine, Herr Style-Polizist.



Entschuldige, wenn Du Dich angegriffen fühlst. Wußte nicht, dass es Dir so viel ausmacht...


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2008)

mir gefaellt es gar nicht ... erinnert mich an so chopper.
ich find es schrecklich vom aussehen. sorry es muss dir ja gefallen.


----------



## SmithWesson (6. Mai 2008)

also ich finde das prophet gut,l ist solide aufgebaut und die ganze arbeit mit der rohloff darf man ja auch nicht vergessen 

das was mir nicht gefällt ist der tune würger aber das ist pille palle 


also JOPO viel spass mit deinem Prophet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (6. Mai 2008)

warum  nur??? shockboots:kotz:


----------



## jopo (6. Mai 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn Du Dich angegriffen fühlst. Wußte nicht, dass es Dir so viel ausmacht...


Es ging mir um die Art, wie Du Deine Kritik geäussert hast. Hättest Du geschrieben, mir gefällt dies und das nicht, hätte ich das ohne Kommentar hingenommen. Aber so wie Du das schreibst klingt es, als wärst Du hier der Oberaufseher und Punkt. Dabei hast Du nur Bikes im Stall, wie sie in jedem Laden zu kaufen sind und meins ist garantiert einmalig, auch wenn es deswegen polarisiert! Dabei ändern sich meine Bikes sowieso ständig, in ein paar Wochen ist in dem Prophet eine völlig andere Gabel drin, eine German:A Flame USD, die vorne ohnehin kein "Schutzblech" zulässt. Und was das mit dem Sattel sollte, das ist ein Selle Italia Oktavia, habe ich nicht verstanden, vielleicht erklärst Du es mir ja noch.
jopo


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2008)

mit ner neuen gabel vorbau lenker combi sieht es sicherlich gut aus.
aber fuers foto wuerde ich die stuetze ein stueck reinschieben. dann kommt es auch nicht mehr so crossover rueber. ich bin gespannt


----------



## jopo (6. Mai 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> warum nur??? shockboots:kotz:


fuzzi, das gekotze hättest Du Dir schenken können. Ich erkläre es Dir aber trotzdem. Die Votec-Gabeln haben, wie andere Gabeln auch, serienmässig Abstreifer. Diese bewirken ein "Losbrechmoment" und die Gabel bewegt sich zäher. Bei allen anderen Gabeln, die "damals" gebaut wurden, konnte auf diese Abstreifer auch bei Einsatz von Shockboots nicht verzichtet werden. Nur bei Votec entfallen diese Abstreifer, wodurch sich ein besseres Ansprechverhalten ohne jedes Losbrechmoment ergibt. Jetzt klar?


----------



## SmithWesson (6. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> fuzzi, das gekotze hättest Du Dir schenken können. Ich erkläre es Dir aber trotzdem. Die Votec-Gabeln haben, wie andere Gabeln auch, serienmässig Abstreifer. Diese bewirken ein "Losbrechmoment", die Gabel bewegt sich zäher. Bei allen anderen Gabeln, die "damals" gebaut wurden, konnte auf diese Abstreifer auch bei Einsatz von Shockboots nicht verzichtet werden. Nur bei Votec entfallen diese Abstreifer, wodurch sich ein Ansprechverhalten ohne jedes Losbrechmoment ergibt. Jetzt klar?



ach LOBO reagier doch nicht auf das dumme geschreibe die trolle darf man nicht füttern


----------



## fuzzball (6. Mai 2008)

ok wenn sie einen Zweck erfüllen nehm ich es zurück, sieht trotzdem grausam aus, wie aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (6. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Nur bei Votec entfallen diese Abstreifer, wodurch sich ein besseres Ansprechverhalten ohne jedes Losbrechmoment ergibt. Jetzt klar?



Die Gabel hat kein Losbrechmoment? Wie funktioniert das genau? Sind die Stand- und Tauchrohre nicht durch Gleitbuchsen miteinander verbunden, so dass eine Haftkraft, bzw. Haftreibung überwunden werden muss, um in eine Gleitreibung überzugehen?


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2008)

jetzt kommen die klug********r raus 

*futter streu*

selten hat ein rad so polarisiert ^^


----------



## jopo (6. Mai 2008)

Danke dkc-live, ich erkläre es ihm trotzdem. 
Also, bei der Votec geht das völlig berührungsfrei, ähnlich wie bei der Magnetschwebebahn. Die Energie dafür kommt aus der Batterie vom HAC4, den Du auf dem Lenker siehst, natürlich auch völlig drahtlos! Jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## basti242 (6. Mai 2008)

Hey jetzt kommt mal wieder runter oder tauscht euch per PM aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (6. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Danke dkc-live, ich erkläre es ihm trotzdem.
> Also, bei der Votec geht das völlig berührungsfrei, ähnlich wie bei der Magnetschwebebahn. Die Energie dafür kommt aus der Batterie vom HAC4, den Du auf dem Lenker siehst, natürlich auch völlig drahtlos! Jetzt zufrieden?



Ja, danke.


----------



## mc-prophet (6. Mai 2008)

hallo jopo,bin auch kein Schutzblechfan,aber die Votec-Gabel steht dem
Prophet echt gut....cooles Bike


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Haben die Schutzbleche denn jetzt was mit dem Losbrech-Moment zu tun oder nicht?



schon mal was von bodeneffekt gehoert


----------



## fuzzball (6. Mai 2008)

@jobo: ich sag ja *"form follows function"*;welche Votec Gabel ist denn das?


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2008)

da die nightride saison vorbei ist hab ich das headsight demontiert ^^

denkt ihr ich kann den oversize lenker auf mit den headsight klemmen fahren (sind leichter) und auch huebscher!


----------



## fuzzball (6. Mai 2008)

wieso nicht,die Klemme wird ja nicht instabiler ohne Headsight, oder


----------



## Matze. (6. Mai 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde, fährt eigentlich jemand das Prophet mit dem kleinen Federweg und kurzer Gabel (Lefty Speed) ist bei Ebay seit heute drin. Macht das überhaupt Sinn, oder kann man sich im Marathonbereich gleich auf das Rush festlegen


----------



## Resendisback (6. Mai 2008)

was ist eig der unterschied zwischen der alten schwinge :

http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


und der neuen schwinge die jetzt in de geminis ist ???

Sind die neuen stabiler oder verhalten sich besser.. oder warum haben die neuen nurnoch eine strebe .. statt diese 2 ..
http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


----------



## fuzzball (7. Mai 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, fährt eigentlich jemand das Prophet mit dem kleinen Federweg und kurzer Gabel (Lefty Speed) ist bei Ebay seit heute drin. Macht das überhaupt Sinn, oder kann man sich im Marathonbereich gleich auf das Rush festlegen



bei einem Freerider ja, beim Prophet denke ich höchstens wegen dem Gewicht; 

was schätz ihr wie lange das Rush noch im Cannondale Programm sein wird? hab heute gelesen, dass das neue Rize carbon bei einem Rahmengewicht von knapp unter 2200gr liegen soll und das neue Scalpel hat ja knapp 100mm Federweg, *wo bleibt da noch die Nische für das Rush??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert MTB (7. Mai 2008)

Fahre ein F1000 Team replica und ein
               Prophet 1000 Team replica

Gruß robert


----------



## Jockelmatz (7. Mai 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> was schätz ihr wie lange das Rush noch im Cannondale Programm sein wird? hab heute gelesen, dass das neue Rize carbon bei einem Rahmengewicht von knapp unter 2200gr liegen soll und das neue Scalpel hat ja knapp 100mm Federweg, *wo bleibt da noch die Nische für das Rush??*


 
Das frage ich mich auch, trotzdem hab ich mir ein Rush gekauft, ich find's einfach nur geil   
Das Scalpel ist trotz 100mm FW eine echte Rennfeile geblieben, und 130mm sind mir einfach zuviel für meinen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Tachris (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo

ich bin neu hier und wollte mein altes Cannondale vorstellen. 

Es ist ein M800 und hat Jg 1996. 

Seinerzeit war es superleicht und wenig. Mittlerweile habe ich es für meine Freundin als Komfortbike umgebaut und 2001 kam eine SID-Race dazu. 

Ausser dem Rahmen und dem Vorderrad ist nichts mehr original, aber das Cannondale hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. Mai 2008)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch, trotzdem hab ich mir ein Rush gekauft, ich find's einfach nur geil
> Das Scalpel ist trotz 100mm FW eine echte Rennfeile geblieben, und 130mm sind mir einfach zuviel für meinen Einsatzzweck.



Die Bike hatte in einem Test auch ehr was um die 80mm Federweg beim Scalpel ermittelt. Bleibt also schon noch ne Nische für das Rush.


----------



## basti242 (7. Mai 2008)

Tachris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin neu hier und wollte mein altes Cannondale vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Bild


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2008)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Die Bike hatte in einem Test auch ehr was um die 80mm Federweg beim Scalpel ermittelt. Bleibt also schon noch ne Nische für das Rush.



auch wenns stimmen mag, niemals solche saetze bilden. 

richtig: die bike hat nach begutauchtung der marke, der anzahl der gelenke und des preisleistungsverhaeltnisses folgende federwege geschaetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (7. Mai 2008)

hi Matze, 
Also ich hab ein Prophet mit beschnittenem Federweg (Prophet 1000 SL), naja ist seit eben im Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=110508&sort=1&cat=43&page=1

Also die 140mm im normalen Prophet waren mir zuviel (u.a. Tretlager zu hoch), und zwischen dem Rush und dem Prophet waren Ausstattungstechnisch  und Geometrietechnisch fast keine Unterschiede.
Mir Gefiel das Prophet von der Lackierung und der Form besser als das Rush, zusätzlich kannst du beim Prophet noch die Dämpferposition ändern.

Wenn du Interesse haben solltest kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## Tachris (7. Mai 2008)

Jetzt noch mit Bild:



Tachris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin neu hier und wollte mein altes Cannondale vorstellen.
> 
> ...









Meine etwas verunstaltete, alte aber zuverlässige Kiste. 

Ich werde es aus Platzgründen verkaufen.


----------



## basti242 (8. Mai 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ja zum beispiel der hier
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--RP23--Laenge-200-x-57-mm---Modell-2008.html



Dann hätte ja das Prophet mit einem Dämpferhub von 57mm ca. 160mm Federweg. Ist das richtig. Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?


----------



## mete (8. Mai 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ja das Prophet mit einem Dämpferhub von 57mm ca. 160mm Federweg. Ist das richtig. Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?



Ja 159,6mm. Bau doch einfach den Dämpfer aus und drück den Hinterbau soweit zusamen, dass der Abstand der Befestiungsschrauben nur noch 143mm beträgt, dann siehst Du, ob es irgendwo anschlägt und wie tief das Innenlager kommt.


----------



## SmithWesson (8. Mai 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ja das Prophet mit einem Dämpferhub von 57mm ca. 160mm Federweg. Ist das richtig. Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?



basti hier mal ein link da werden bikes im dauertest bewertet unter anderem ein prophet da wurde auch ein 200/57 eingbaut
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/dauertest1-1207.pdf


----------



## Robert MTB (9. Mai 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ja das Prophet mit einem Dämpferhub von 57mm ca. 160mm Federweg. Ist das richtig. Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?




So ist es !
Es gab mal ein Test wo 160mm gemessen wurden und mein Händler hat mir das vorm Kauf auch mitgeteilt.


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2008)

was ist eig der unterschied zwischen der alten schwinge :

http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


und der neuen schwinge die jetzt in de geminis ist ???

Sind die neuen stabiler oder verhalten sich besser.. oder warum haben die neuen nurnoch eine strebe .. statt diese 2 ..
http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/ed/e6/a44a_1.JPG


----------



## mete (9. Mai 2008)

Nach dem mein altes Jekyll das zeitliche gesegnet hat, gibt es eine "neues":


----------



## 007ike (9. Mai 2008)

schön!


----------



## norsemann (9. Mai 2008)

gehöre auch bald dazu , habe mir heute einen cannondale  super v sl team rahmen gekauft , wird dann wenn er hier ist erstmal fertig gemacht , hoffe ich bin mit dem rahmen zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (9. Mai 2008)

Hi!



mete schrieb:


> Nach dem mein altes Jekyll das zeitliche gesegnet hat



Darf man fragen, was passiert ist?

Deine Cannondales sehen immer ziemlich gut aus. Auch dein blaues altes. Super!  

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## chrikoh (9. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Nach dem mein altes Jekyll das zeitliche gesegnet hat, gibt es eine "neues":




Wieviel wiegt es denn?


----------



## effeff (9. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch eins


----------



## XqZi (9. Mai 2008)

Hier mein beiden Schätzeken, beide haben mittlerweile jedoch einen anderen Besitzer gefunden hat, beim Perp zumindest der Rahmen:






Und hier nochmal sein Vorgänger:







...mal schauen, entweder wirds ein Judge oder ich gehe fremd: Demo 8


----------



## palazzo (9. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Nach dem mein altes Jekyll das zeitliche gesegnet hat, gibt es eine "neues":



Das ist ja mal richtig schick. Auffällig aber trotzdem elegant.

Was hast du da für Lenkergriffe dran? Suche auch noch was leichtes was so dick ist, dass es gut zur X.O paßt.


----------



## effeff (9. Mai 2008)

ach so,
ich hab noch einen 2007er rush alu rahmen und suche einen kompetenten händler im RHEIN MAIN GEBIET der mir ein rohloff speedhub verbaut.
kennt jemand der hier anwesenden freaks ne "gute" adresse?

auf die idee in die gelben seiten zu schauen bin ich tatsächlich allein gekommen


----------



## mete (9. Mai 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt es denn?



Hmm, knapp 11,6 Kg, die Griffe sind Ourys, für Grip Shift gekürzt wiegen die so 70g. Das alte Jekyll ist am Frästeil der Schwinge gerissen.


----------



## norsemann (10. Mai 2008)

gehört vielleicht nicht hier rein , aber ich habe ja heute den cannondale super v sl rahmen gekauft , nun ist der ja noch nicht hier , aber kann mir einer sagen was für ein umwerfer maß der hat und ob der zug von oben oder unten kommt ? frage weil dann kann ich gleich einen bestellen damit ich alles hier habe wenn der rahmen kommt


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Nach dem mein altes Jekyll das zeitliche gesegnet hat, gibt es eine "neues":



du willst uns dein altes jekyll für neu verkaufen ????? 
du hast dein blau weisses bike nur neu lackiert 

und diesen farbton gab es beim jekyll überhaupt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (10. Mai 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> du willst uns dein altes jekyll für neu verkaufen ?????
> du hast dein blau weisses bike nur neu lackiert
> 
> und diesen farbton gab es beim jekyll überhaupt nicht



Na Du musst es ja wissen  Es ist schon klar, dass das auch ein Jekyll 1 ist, aber es ist ein anderer (fast neuer) Rahmen, da ich garantiert nicht mit gerissenem Hinterbau und fast durchgescheuertem Unterrohr durch die Gegend fahre. und natürlich ist das auch nicht der Originallack.


----------



## uphillking (10. Mai 2008)

@ Mete:
klasse Optik das CD ! 
Streetfighter, äähh,  Mountainfighter-Look.

PS: nur die ollen Gripshit gefallen nicht :-(


----------



## fuzzball (10. Mai 2008)

@mete *geile Farbe*, wo hast du es lackieren lassen?


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (10. Mai 2008)

Hier, hier, hier!!! Bin auch stolzer Cannondale besitzer 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90911
Original? Nur noch der mehr als zehn Jahre alte Rahmen. Seit dem Foto hat sich auch schon wieder einiges getan: Komplett neue Räder, Kurbeln und Lenkergriffe.


----------



## norsemann (10. Mai 2008)

geles bike , erinnert mich an einen alten kumpel mit dem ich früher gefahren bin , er hatte ein killer v 800 falls das noch jemand kennt


----------



## palazzo (10. Mai 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Hier, hier, hier!!! Bin auch stolzer Cannondale besitzer
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90911
> Original? Nur noch der mehr als zehn Jahre alte Rahmen. Seit dem Foto hat sich auch schon wieder einiges getan: Komplett neue Räder, Kurbeln und Lenkergriffe.



... aber der F Rahmen hat doch auch vor über 10 Jahren nicht so ausgesehen.  Das ist doch ein KillerV ... oder ist mir da was entgangen, wo du sogar dein Fotoalbum F900 nennst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,
der F Rahmen sieht/sah in S so aus wie der Killer V Rahmen


----------



## norsemann (11. Mai 2008)

habe mal eine frage , könte man aus einem cannondale super v sl einen kleinen freerider machen mit den entsprechenden parts ? oder würde der rahmen dabei zu bruch gehen


----------



## amodelosamos (11. Mai 2008)

fahre fast alle die es gibt!  aber gehören tut mir nur das perp..


----------



## canno-range (13. Mai 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> gehört vielleicht nicht hier rein , aber ich habe ja heute den cannondale super v sl rahmen gekauft , nun ist der ja noch nicht hier , aber kann mir einer sagen was für ein umwerfer maß der hat und ob der zug von oben oder unten kommt ? frage weil dann kann ich gleich einen bestellen damit ich alles hier habe wenn der rahmen kommt





Umwerfermaß ist 31,8, Zug von unten.


----------



## norsemann (13. Mai 2008)

hmm , derjenige der mir den rahmen verkauft hat , meinte aber das es 34,9mm ist , naja dann muss ich mir eben eine reduzierhülse kaufen


----------



## varadero (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Obwohl ich euch mein CD Fifty-Fifty hier schon mal gezeigt habe, will ich es nun in _etwas besserer Fotolocation_ mit div. Neuteilen und im Sommersetup noch einmal posten (bitte nicht böse sein!):



 

 





 

 



Ich hoffe ihr könnt auch das Radl sehen!  

Varadero

PS: noch mehr Bilder von der Gezeigten Tour in Berchtesgaden zum Kehlsteinhaus findet ihr hier und hier!


----------



## THX1138 (17. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein Rush 5 Model 2008:

Mittleweile habe ich den Syntace VRO Vorbau+Lenker montiert. Der Flaschenhalter ist auch neu (Carbon, Cannondale). Aktuelle Bilder folgen...


----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2008)

das fifty fifty ist ein traum echt ein top aufbau

das rush 5 waer auch ein super tolles bike haettest du nicht geschrieben, dass du einen vro montiert haettest.

wie oft verstellst du den ... einmal und nie wieder an so nem bike. und das einzige was der gegenueber einem normalen vorbau kann ist ******** aussehen 

aber sonst sehr stimmiger aufbau


----------



## cubeklausi (18. Mai 2008)

hi, schönes rush, habe das gleiche! komplett xt + ergon magnesium hörnchen! Was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2008)

achja die reifen sind absoluter mist. 0 fuehrung auf schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (19. Mai 2008)

THX1138 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rush 5 Model 2008:
> 
> Mittleweile habe ich den Syntace VRO Vorbau+Lenker montiert. Der Flaschenhalter ist auch neu (Carbon, Cannondale). Aktuelle Bilder folgen...



Der Carbon Flaschenhalter finde ich übrigens perfekt - sowohl vom Design wie auch von der Funktionalität!

Dein Rush gefällt mir sehr gut!! Einzig Rizer-Lenker mit Hörnchen ist für mich optisch schmerzhaft  Aber jeder, wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## norsemann (23. Mai 2008)

hier mal meins , ein super v sl , heute fertig geworden , ein fsa the pic steuersatz
xt schaltwerk 
saint umwerfer
lx gold shifter 
leider noch alivio kurbel
xt naben auf vuelta excalibur dh felgen
monter vorbau
julie bremsen vorne 180 hinten noch 160er scheibe .
fox vanilla air dämpfer

ja , habe ich was vergessen ?

kann ich den dämpfer eigentlich einfach bei der tankstelle härter aufpumpen da er viel zu weich ist , er federt fast ganz ein wenn ich nur drauf sitze , und wippt dann natürlich total beim fahren .
vielleicht dumme frage aber ist mein erstes fully bin sonst immer nur ( seit 8 jahren ) hardtail gefahren


http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cannondaleuq9.jpg


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> hier mal meins , ein super v sl , heute fertig geworden , ein fsa the pic steuersatz
> xt schaltwerk
> saint umwerfer
> lx gold shifter
> ...



An der Tanke schafft man max 8-12 bar, ich fahre am Jekyll 17bar. Am besten, Du besorgst Dir eine Dämpferpumpe, damit lässt sich der Druck optimal einstellen.


----------



## norsemann (23. Mai 2008)

hmm , dann gehe ich morgen erstmal zum fahrradladen , irgendwie will ich morgen damit richtig fahren , so habe ich angst das wenn ich ins gelände gehe das er durchschlägt , aber sonst bin ich bis auf das ich nur eine kurbel mit 2 kettenblättern fahren kann wegen der kurzen tretlager achse sehr zufrieden , denke mal ich kaufe mir noch eine xt kurbel mit octalink oder hollowtech lager , so komme ich mit dem umwerfer nicht aufs keine kettenblatt , naja aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden und total stolz auch wenns schon älter ist , mein erstes fully halt


----------



## McGeifer (23. Mai 2008)

Hou ..

Fahre nen 2004er Jekyll 800

da leider paat Teile im Laufe der Zeit "ausgefallen" sind oder nich mein Vostellungen entsprachen, hab ich bischen was verändert..

Schaltwerk SRAM X.0
X.0 Grip Shift R+L
Kasette XTR
Kette SRAM PC99 Hollw Pin
Kurbel in Innenlager Race face Evolve XC

und seit letzter Woche kopletter Laufradsatz Mavic Crosstrail Disc mit Lefty nabe natürlich 

grüße
Jens


----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2008)

fotos!!! ich will mehr sobe!


----------



## McGeifer (24. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab gar keien aktuellen  .. müsste erst welche machen ...  ber dazu müsste ich des Bike erst mal putzen *gG* ... klebt noch der halbe wald dran


----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2008)

egalmach


----------



## McGeifer (24. Mai 2008)

So hier mal nen kl. Ausschnitt .. rest ist im Foto Album ...










Wie man auf die nahaufnahmen sieht hat es schon paar schrammen ect. wird halt viel genutzt, da kommt das schon mal vor ne ....

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2008)

geiler frame  aber die pedale o0


----------



## McGeifer (24. Mai 2008)

Naja funktion follows optic 

.... komischerweise halten die Teile seit eh und je *gg*


----------



## norsemann (24. Mai 2008)

ich liebe ja fast alle cannondale frames , wollte schon immer eins haben fahre nun seit 8 jahren mtb , und habe ja nun endlich mein super v sl , auch wenns schon etwas älter ist . Aber die räder die hier teilweise vorgestellt werden sind einfach der Hammer , vorallem das raven finde ich absolut genial , leider nicht ganz meine preisklasse , liebe ja die alte v form mit einarm schwinge , auch wenns etwas wippt .

Naja habe hier noch kein bike gesehen welches ich nciht fahren würde


----------



## McGeifer (25. Mai 2008)

haben gestern noch ne kl. Tour gemacht .. naja von dem Gelb/grün war nur noch was am oberen Rorh zu sehen .. rest war in einem einheitlichen erdfarben getaucht *gG*

Aber lustig was ... was schlammtaue für kumpel sein neues Norco  ...


----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2008)

ich musste eben nochmal ein foto machen ^^ jetzt wird erstmal geputzt!

*ACHJA SOBE ROCKT!!!!*


----------



## McGeifer (25. Mai 2008)

wo is da dreck ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2008)

hab ich vor der haustür abgekrazt du solltest den hausflur sehen. (aber hier geht es- der wald ist nicht wirklich schlammig)


----------



## gaumas (26. Mai 2008)

*Kettenstrebenschutz: Rush / Rush Carbon *

Nachdem meine Kettenstrebe langsam doch sehr gefoltert aussieht und mir das ewige Gelärm langsam auf den Sender geht  , suche ich jetzt einen Kettenstrebenschutz für mein Rush Carbon.

Was aus Neopren (gute Dämpfung, guter Schutz) wäre perfekt, allerdings möchte ich nicht das unförmige original Cannondale Ding drauf haben.

Wer von Euch hat eine Lösung für geplagte Rush & Prophet Fahrer???

Thanxx a lot!!


----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2008)

nimm doch lenkerband


----------



## gaumas (26. Mai 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nimm doch lenkerband



Ich denke, Lenkerband ist zu schnell durch. Sogar der Plastikschutz den ich heute dran hab, ist schon zur Hälfte im A*sch


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (26. Mai 2008)

Also damit habe ich keinerlei Probleme, mein Rush ist jetzt zweieinhalb Jahre alt, fahre hauptsächlich Marathon und Touren. In den Trails und Downhills wird das Bike nicht gerade geschont, im Rennen scho gar ned, aber der original Kettenstrebenschutz (aufgeklebte Folie) ist noch völlig intakt.

Der Strebenschutz von CD gefällt mir auch ned sonderlich. Sollte die Folie mal durch sein, kommt auch wieder eine dran. Es gibt da schon sehr gute Folien.


----------



## marewo (26. Mai 2008)

Moin,
ich hab mir dieses "unförmige" Ding gekauft. Sieht in meinen Augen  immer noch besser aus als so manche Bastelei, mit alten Schlauch oder Reifen und mit Strapsen festgemacht oder mehr oder wenigen gelungen ummantelten Lenkerband. Ne, dann lieber das Original.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2008)

doppelseitiges klebeband und downhillschlauch geht auch


----------



## KleinerHirsch (26. Mai 2008)

Eine Lage Steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem Motorradladen reicht mMn. Fällt kaum auf und kostet fast nichts. Kann man auch bedenkenlos alle  Monate erneuern.


----------



## McGeifer (26. Mai 2008)

Gibt da ne 1a super tolle, sau billige und wunderbar funktionierende Lösung ..





1 alter Fahradschlauch
2 Kabelbinder .. (ok evt. in schwarz  )

Hält ewig is leise und wenn mans ordentlich macht siehts gar nich mal doof aus ...


----------



## alklecks (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Als Strebenschutz an meinem Jekyll700 fahre ich das hier: http://lizardskins.com/products/?type=mountain&product_line=chainstays . Gabs auch mal in der Bucht. 

Zum Thread - wie o.g. im Moment Jekyll. Vorher hatte ich noch ein nettes Hardtail F700, dasz ich noch immer etwas vermisse.

Grusz,

Der Klecks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (30. Mai 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Gibt da ne 1a super tolle, sau billige und wunderbar funktionierende Lösung ..
> 
> 1 alter Fahradschlauch
> 2 Kabelbinder .. (ok evt. in schwarz  )
> ...


Ich verstecke so die Riefen im Rahmen, die durch die Zughüllen verursacht werden. Da hätte sich CD wirklich etwas besseres einfallen lassen können 
Die Zugdurchführung im Dämpferdreieck ist mehr als dämlich.


----------



## stevenvde (30. Mai 2008)

Wieder einige Modifikationen...

- Kette: KMC X9L Silber
- Sattelstuetze: Schmolke Carbon
- Reifen: Vredestein Tiger Claw 2.0 (oder Vredestein Black Panther 2.0)


----------



## orangedriver (31. Mai 2008)

@stevenvde:

- geiles Teil!!  
- wieviel hat es denn jetzt auf den Rippchen?
- anstelle der FRM eine SI und die SLR raus und dafür was individuelles Aufbauen und fertig ist mein Traumrad!!


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2008)

wie breit sind die reifen real?


----------



## decolocsta (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn man den Rahmen ausreichend schützt,
gibt es keine Scheuerstellen 

darum werde ich mein Jekyll Sobe irgendwann verkaufen
können ohne das der Wert durch brutale riefen
durchgescheuert ist, wenn ich mir Cyborgs Baby 
ansehe, sieht man schon stellen die schön durchgerieben
werden.

Wenn man schon Premium fahren will sollte man
mMn das Ding auch wie Premium behandeln
und nicht durch pile pale Montage den langsamen Tot
näherbringen...


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

habe heute auch erstmal neue buchsen am dämpfer montiert , waren schon ganz schön ausgeschlagen , jetzt ist der hinterbau wieder schön steif , zumindest was man steif nennen kann bei einem super v sl . Gleich wird erstmal geputzt und dann mit politur poliert , mal sehen ob ich damit ein paar matte stellen wieder zum glänzen bekomme und ein paar kratzer rausbekomme .

Weiß jemand ob das normal ist das wenn man die dämpfer buchsen neu hat , der dämpfer ziemlich stramm in den rahmen geht , und wenn ich mir recht überlege , wenn der dämpfer arbeitet , dann arbeiten die buchsen ja auch am rahmen oder nicht ? dann müsste der rahmen da ja auch irgendwann mal durchgescheuert sein oder ? Oder bewegen sich wirklich nur die bolzen in den buchsen ? Das geht meiner meinung aber ja gar nicht oder ?


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

achso und nochwas , weiß zufällig jemand was die maximale Reifenbreite ist beim super v sl , also hinten vorne ist ja gabel abhängig . Wollte gerne 2,5er maxxis aufziehen , nur nachher kaufe ich die und dann schleifen die am rahmen


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn das Super V einen Hinterbau mit eingeschweißtem Gusset hat (siehe Bild) passt maximal ein 2,1" Reifen durch:


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

also mein hinterbau sieht wesentlich anders aus , da ist vor dem reifen noch eine querstrebe , auch sind die rohre sehr viel dicker , einen 2,1 er habe ich drauf , und da ist noch gut auf jeder seite 2 cm platz , also die oberen rohre sind fast doppelt so dick wie die aufm bild , und die unteren sind fast 4 kant rohre , also da wo die schwinge sitzt ist es sogar vier kant , ich mache nachher mal bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2008)

welche marke sind den deine jetzigen reifen und wie breit sind die real (in mm)


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> also mein hinterbau sieht wesentlich anders aus , da ist vor dem reifen noch eine querstrebe , auch sind die rohre sehr viel dicker , einen 2,1 er habe ich drauf , und da ist noch gut auf jeder seite 2 cm platz , also die oberen rohre sind fast doppelt so dick wie die aufm bild , und die unteren sind fast 4 kant rohre , also da wo die schwinge sitzt ist es sogar vier kant , ich mache nachher mal bilder



Dann hast Du noch die alte Vierkantschwinge, die andauernd gebrochen ist.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2008)

dann kann er sich ja bald auf was neues freuen ^^


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> dann kann er sich ja bald auf was neues freuen ^^



Das Problem ist, in dem Einsatzbereich, in welchem man ein 2,5er Reifen benötigt, hat das Rad eigentlich nichts zu suchen. 

Der Dämpfer bewegt sich natürlich leicht an den Rahmenbefestigungen, aber dabei bewegt sich der Dämpfer in den Buchsen und nicht die Buchsen im Rahmen (Anzugsmoment beachten!!!). Wenn die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind, kann man die einfach tauschen.


----------



## chrikoh (31. Mai 2008)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Wieder einige Modifikationen...
> 
> - Kette: KMC X9L Silber
> - Sattelstuetze: Schmolke Carbon
> - Reifen: Vredestein Tiger Claw 2.0 (oder Vredestein Black Panther 2.0)



Wie sind die Vredestein?
Welcher hat besseren Grip und welcher geringeren Rollwiederstand?
Meine Überlegung: Vorne-Tigerclaw XC G,hinten Black Panther


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

nein die schwinge habe ich auch nicht moment mal ich mache eben ein bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

hier mal drei bilder

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0484up2.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0485vq6.jpg

http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0486fu6.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0487hr8.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0488ms8.jpg

währe cool wenn jemand vielleicht die letzten 2 bilder hier direkt einstellen könnte , weiß nicht warum ich das nicht kann


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2008)

Das ist schon eine neuere Schwinge, wie sie schon das Jekyll 2 hat. Bilder von imagecrack kann man nicht direkt verlinken, benutze einfach Dein Fotoalbum (siehe Dein Profil am linken Bildschirmrand).


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

bricht die schwinge denn auch so schnell ? und kann mir denn vielleicht einer sagen was ich da für reifen rein bekomme ? gehen da 2,5er rein oder ist mit meinen 2,1er ende ? vielleicht noch 2,3er ?


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2008)

na klar geht das ich machs auch immer


----------



## norsemann (31. Mai 2008)

nicht aufs datum schauen , das nicht richtig eingestellt bei der cam . was haltet ihr davon ??


----------



## stevenvde (1. Juni 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @stevenvde:
> 
> - geiles Teil!!
> - wieviel hat es denn jetzt auf den Rippchen?
> - anstelle der FRM eine SI und die SLR raus und dafür was individuelles Aufbauen und fertig ist mein Traumrad!!



Danke! 

Gewicht: kein Idee... Ich werde das prüfen so schnell wie möglich (ich denke 8.8 kg).

Änderung = Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze 220 gr gegenüber der Schmolke nur 100 gr...


----------



## stevenvde (1. Juni 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wie sind die Vredestein?
> Welcher hat besseren Grip und welcher geringeren Rollwiederstand?
> Meine Überlegung: Vorne-Tigerclaw XC G,hinten Black Panther



Das gehe ich mal probieren. Normal musst das klappen (wie Schwalbe NN und RR...)...

Rollwiederstand: Black Panther!!!!! 
Grip:wann dreckig Tigerclaw (2.5-3 bar)


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2008)

meine caffeine hat einen riss bekommen. ist zwar nur eine "unwichtige stelle" wenn er wächst kanns aber wehtun. mir gefällt der rahmen super und ich will keinen neuen deshalb beobachte ich den riss erstmal wie schnell er wandert. (ist noch lange nicht kritisch).

der rahmen reißt an der entlastangsbohrung des sitzrohrschlitzer einmal rum. zu zeit nur 2-3 mm pro seite


----------



## SmithWesson (2. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> meine caffeine hat einen riss bekommen. ist zwar nur eine "unwichtige stelle" wenn er wächst kanns aber wehtun. mir gefällt der rahmen super und ich will keinen neuen deshalb beobachte ich den riss erstmal wie schnell er wandert. (ist noch lange nicht kritisch).
> 
> der rahmen reißt an der entlastangsbohrung des sitzrohrschlitzer einmal rum. zu zeit nur 2-3 mm pro seite



1 : mach mal foto 

2 : du hast doch garantie also tauschen


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2008)

jojo will ich aber noch nicht. die aktuellen modelle haben gepaecktraeger oesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (2. Juni 2008)

na dann aber lieber gepäckträgerösen - als ein kaputter rahmen


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2008)

mir gefällt die farbgestalltung auch nicht so. ich wer noch bis ende der saison warten, dann hab ich was zu basteln ^^

ich beobachte den riss einfach noch ein bissl und dann schätze ich die restlebensdauer ab. bei 8-9 mm auf beiden seiten wird es mir zu kritisch.


----------



## norsemann (2. Juni 2008)

währe das mit der garantie nicht , hätte ich jetzt gesagt bohr ein so großes loch rein das der riss gerade verschwunden ist , dann würde er ja nicht weiter wandern


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2008)

oder 2 kleine löcher


----------



## norsemann (2. Juni 2008)

oder so , aber dann fällt glaube ich die garantie ganz weg oder ?


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2008)

joa. außerdem hab ich mir die anderen rahmen angeschaut. das ist echt ne frechheit wie meiner lackiert und verarbeitet ist.
überall späne und schweißtropfen unterm lack, scharfe kanten und noch vieles mehr ... o0 und die lackierung ist auch schäbig ...

die neuen modell gefallen mir jetzt nicht so machen aber nen besseren eindruck (sogar die taiwan rahmen sind besser verarbeitet)


----------



## norsemann (2. Juni 2008)

ich habe meinen rahmen ja nun gebraucht gekauft , leider ohne rechnung , wie sieht es da eigentlich mit der garantie aus bei rahmenbruch ? , cannondale bleibt ja cannondale oder nicht ? oder habe ich so keine garantie mehr


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2008)

ich glaube das gilt bloß auf den erstbesitzer
musst du ja aber keinem sagen ^^
registrier dich doch online als erstbesitzer dann haste ein problem weniger


----------



## norsemann (2. Juni 2008)

ja nur habe ich die rechnung ja nicht , hmm mal sehen , naja kaputt ist er ja nicht , nur schon sehr alt lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (2. Juni 2008)

du brauchst die garantiekarte wo die nummer drauf steht sonst sieht es übel aus mit nem neuen rahmen


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. Juni 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## SmithWesson (3. Juni 2008)

also alles super parts nur das schwarz und grün will irgendwie nicht gefallen aber sonst super bike


----------



## Honigblume (3. Juni 2008)

Ich mag für gewöhnlich die Cannondales nicht so sehr, aber der Renner, das ist ein gelungenes Cannondale.


----------



## orangedriver (3. Juni 2008)

@Jan-Ove

bei solchen Teilen solltest du wenigstens mal einen neuen vorderen Schaltzug einbauen - das ausgefranzte ding geht ja mal gar nicht!  

ansonsten top-bikes !!


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

hi leutz, auch ich will mich mal zu wort melden und mein schmuckstück vorstellen...! 
bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem bike, fährt sich super, nur sind die komponenten nicht der absolute hit (speziell kurbeln, innenlager, naben, schaltung) - ich weiß... 
werde ich ggf trauschen um gewicht zu sparen... 
oder meint ihr ggf, der CO2 - rahmen sei das nicht wert :-( !!???


hier mal 2 pics nach einem einsatz:












grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> joa. außerdem hab ich mir die anderen rahmen angeschaut. das ist echt ne frechheit wie meiner lackiert und verarbeitet ist.
> überall späne und schweißtropfen unterm lack, scharfe kanten und noch vieles mehr ... o0 und die lackierung ist auch schäbig ...
> 
> die neuen modell gefallen mir jetzt nicht so machen aber nen besseren eindruck (sogar die taiwan rahmen sind besser verarbeitet)


der Riss dürfte eher unproblematisch sein, im schlimmsten Fall rutscht dir die Sattelstütze durch;der Rahmentausch nimmt einige zeit in Anspruch, daher würde ich bis zum Ende der Saison fahren und dann tauschen, gibt ja noch andere Alternativen- Taurine, Scalpel,Rush, Rize.....- der Lack sieht in der Tat übel aus scheint bei mehreren 07 Modellen der Fall gewesen zu sein


SmithWesson schrieb:


> also alles super parts nur das schwarz und grün will irgendwie nicht gefallen aber sonst super bike


dito


madmax_16v schrieb:


> hi leutz, auch ich will mich mal zu wort melden und mein schmuckstück vorstellen...!
> bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem bike, fährt sich super, nur sind die komponenten nicht der absolute hit (speziell kurbeln, innenlager, naben, schaltung) - ich weiß...
> werde ich ggf trauschen um gewicht zu sparen...
> oder meint ihr ggf, der CO2 - rahmen sei das nicht wert :-( !!???
> ...



hi fahr sie bis sie verschlissen sind und tausch sie dann, lohnt sich in jedem Fall, wenn dir das Bike gefällt


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

@ fuzzball das kommt mir recht gelgen, da ich jetzt für die prüfungen lernen muss. und ich denke in 2 monaten soltle das über die bühne gegangen sein 

@ mad max der rahmen ist doch top. ich hab sie mir gestern angeschau und die sind super verarbeitetet.

ich würde die parts nach und nach tunen
meine vorschläge wären:
kompletter xt antrieb
xt naben mit dt4.2d felgen
ein paar hübsche anbauteile (richtey, salsa o.ä)

sowas kann man ja nach und nach machen wenn man was günstiges bei ebay schiesst und einen die tuningwut packt


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

@dkc... du kommst aus L ?? cool, ich bin aus bad dürrenberg und auch oft in L unterwegs 

ja, genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht bzgl der komponenten, erhoffe mir davon auch noch etwas gewichtsersparnis..! 

was unterscheidet die CO2 rahmen von den caffeine?!? also ausser das sie woanders gerfertigt werden...?!
sind die caffeine erst neu ?! oder wie verhält sich das bzgl der cannondale rahmen?!


----------



## deman (3. Juni 2008)

So, dann will ich hier auch mal was posten.
Der weiße Rize ist meins und das Prophet gehört meinem Schwager


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> @dkc... du kommst aus L ?? cool, ich bin aus bad dürrenberg und auch oft in L unterwegs
> 
> ja, genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht bzgl der komponenten, erhoffe mir davon auch noch etwas gewichtsersparnis..!
> 
> ...




ich bin im sommer in L. zur zeit heize ich in freiberg rum.

die co2 rahmen werden halt in taiwan gefertig. der caffeine ist der tourenrahmen von cannondale (ich finde die geo absolut klasse - allmountainfeeling pur). der taurine ist als race rahmen konzipiert. und die co2 rahmen sind halt die neuen low class rahmen von cannondale um cube und canyon die kunden zu klauen. verarbeitungstechnisch sieht man schon einen unterschied besonders an den schweißnähten.
aber die verarbeitung, so empfinde ich jedenfalls ist sehr gut

aber da ich nun den direkten vergleich habe spotet mein rahmen jeder endkontrolle. ich bin stinkig. am mittwoch kommt der vertriebspartner von cannondale in den bikeshop und die klären das ab.


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

aha, nun weiß ich etwas mehr!! ich dachte die CO2 rahmen gibt es schon länger und die caffeine sind eine ausbaustufe davon.. 

zu der verarbeitung...mhm... also ich bin auch schon etwas länger mit MTBs unterwegs.. und ich muss auch sagen, dass cannondale nicht mehr so ganz das ist, was es mal war..! 
immer noch sehr gut, aber nicht mehr perfekt... 

mein händler hat ebenso caffeines im laden gehabt, und ich fand die verarbeitungm insbesondere die schweißnähte sahen definitiv gleich "ungut" aus - also bei meinem F4 sowie bei dem F2 

ich bin der meinung, cannondale hatte das früher besser gemacht, damals sahen die rahmen fast wie carbon aus 

davon abgesehen ist die lackqualität bei meinem rad auch unmöglich schlecht FÜR DIESE BIKE- KLASSE, also man sieht einschlüsse und der lack erscheint sehr dick. außerdem kann man im sonnenlicht klebekanten sehen..


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

oha ... naja wenn der austauschrahmen wieder so schäbig ist geht der postwendend zurück ..


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2008)

neue Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Sattel, Großes Kettenblatt und Syntace Superspin Steuersatz....


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ fuzzball das kommt mir recht gelgen, da ich jetzt für die prüfungen lernen muss. und ich denke in 2 monaten soltle das über die bühne gegangen sein


ja nee meinte eigentlich auch nur ein/zwei Wochen nicht Monate; 
was nimmst du? hab gestern das F1 in *"raw"* gesehen, sah wirklich aus- mit einer super Verarbeitung und ohne Gepäckträgerösen; siehe z.B.http://www.bub-usbikes.de/B&B-Shop-Cannondale-Start.htm 

der C`Dale Vertreter wird dir auch ein Upgrade anbieten


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

...also das F1 sieht ehrlich SEHR lecker aus ..und ist ja zudem preislich noch im realistischen bereich...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

das f1 in raw ist schon geil. tendieren tu ich aber zum f2 in team replica (ich mag das orange)

es hat trozdem ösen
http://www.radsport-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=31

schauts euch an ^^


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

jo naja am ende ist es eh geschmackssache  
ich finde auch meins sehr schick  

im übrigen ist mein händler auch schon dabei zu erfragen wie es bzgl lack- garantie aussieht.. 

es läuft darauf hinaus, dass mein rahmen eingeschickt werden muss und dann von cannondale neu lackiert wird  !! wahnsinn oder ?!? 
also ein übler aufwand....


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

naja die lackieren sowiso im sitz in den niederlanden vernünftig.
die co2 rahmen werden in taiwan lackiert.
die amirahmen kommen unlackiert hierher und werden in den niederlanden für den europäischen markt lackiert ...


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

das bedeutet ja, das mein CO2 rahmen mit taiwan lack dann eine vernünftige europäische lackierung bekommt  !!!???


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2008)

möglich

(aber die vernünftige europäische lackierung sieht beim mit aus als hätte man hamster in farbe getänkt und über den rahmen laufen lassen)


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2008)

also bei mir hält die Lackierung seit 2 Jahren ohne Macken und ja ich fahr damit 
@madmax_16v: mein Tipp polieren lassen und nur mit klarlack überziehen lassen, machen die Jungs von C`dale einfach super


----------



## madmax_16v (3. Juni 2008)

achso?! das bieten die wohl an??? wie sieht sowas dann aus? und werden die rahmen dann dennoch neu beklebt?


----------



## Cheeta (3. Juni 2008)

Och, frueher war es nicht unbedingt besser. Die Lackqualitaet meines '99.5 F900 Discs hat mich auch nie wirklich begeisteren koennen. Obwohl so schlecht sieht es immer noch nicht aus (immer noch originale blaue-gelbe Volvo-Cannondale Teamlackierung).

Bisschen Abwechslung vom XC-Raeder... El Gemini hat sich ein bisschen geaendert (war mal kurze Zeit ein 600 vor Bremsen, Gabel, Daemper, Kurbel, Schaltteile, Raeder gewechselt wuerden): 





_(Kettenfuehrung, Pedale fehlen noch, Sattel wird sich noch aendern)_

Jetzt noch ein Chase anstatt des Kona Stuffs....


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2008)

sorry wegen der Bildqualität, der Rahmen hat 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax_16v (4. Juni 2008)

hui sieht schick aus!!!! und für das alter umso mehr!!!


gibt es denn irgendwo mal eine informative übersicht zu den cannondale hardtail- rahmen und deren unterschiede?! es gibt ja so viele...

furio x, co2, caffeine, f 500 usw. usw. usw....

kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das die rahmen so sehr unterschiedlich sein sollten...!!??

danke & grüße


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

f sind furio und das sind die vorgänger des caffeine


----------



## Sludig667 (4. Juni 2008)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> gibt es denn irgendwo mal eine informative übersicht zu den cannondale hardtail- rahmen und deren unterschiede?! es gibt ja so viele...
> furio x, co2, caffeine, f 500 usw. usw. usw....
> kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das die rahmen so sehr unterschiedlich sein sollten...!!??
> danke & grüße



also bei den neuen kenn ich mich nicht aus  

F stand früher für die Hardtailrahmen und die Nummer war/ist üblicherweise die Ausstattungvariante (je höher desto besser)

und nein F sind nicht gleich Furio ...

daneben gab es dann noch die Rahmenvarianten (CAAD 1 bis 5,danach Furio & Optimo)
der Unterschied zwischen dem CAAD4 und dem CAAD5 Rahmen sind die fehlenden Felgenbremsaufnahmen beim CAAD5

der CAAD5 ist IMO der beste CD-Rahmen  (ich hab ja auch einen )

Rock On


----------



## GlanDas (4. Juni 2008)

Gab nicht auch ein CAD Rahmen?
Später kamen dann der Furio und der Optimo wobei der Furio stabilere und der Optimo leichter sein sollte. Erkennbar an der Sitzstrebe. Furio = eckig Optimo = rund
Dann bei den neuen Modellen gibts Caffeine aus Alu und das Taurin aus Carbon. Ob's bei den Rahmen wiederum unterschiede untereinander gibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

caffeine:
bis allmountain freigeben
immer mit schnellspanner am sattel
äußerst stabiler hinterbau (bis 2.5 zoll reifen möglich)
taurin:
bis cc freigegeben
schraubklemme
leichtbau
2.25 er reifen stellen maximum dar


mal was anderes?
kann man eine lefty dlr2 110 alloy auf 130 mm federweg umbauen durch anderes innenleben?
ich hätte gerne einen flacheren lenkwinkel da ich mein caffeine eher für touren und lustige allmountainabfahrten nutze


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

also früher stellte das F in der tat die Bezeichung für eine HT Rahmen dar, aber es gab auch noch das KV. Damals bestimmte die CAAD X (die geo) Bezeichnung, welchem Einsatzgebiet der Rahmen zugeschrieben wurde (wobei damals noch nicht die heutigen Kategorein eingehalten wurden). Z.B. mein F1000 war damals 1996 mit dem F3000 die einzigen CAAD3 XC Rahmen (*the best ever*), der Rest war CAAD2 (Tour/AM). Danach kamen noch CAAD 4 und 5, bei denen die Geo leicht verändert wurde und unter anderem später die Cantisockel wegfielen. Dann gab es den Optmo und den Furio Rahmen; der erste war für XC Race und der Furio für Tour und das heute als AM bezeichnete Einsatzgebiet. 2007 gab es wiederrum eine Ändeung der Optimo wurde vom Taurine abgelöst; der Furio vom Caffeine und CO2; beim Caffeine gibt es wiederum die F1 und F2 Rahmen welche in den USA gefertigt werden und die CO2 - F3 bis F X welche aus dem asiatischen Raum stammen.
 hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

f3 ist noch usa

siehe hier
http://www.radsport-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=31


----------



## 2fast4u (4. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte noch einmal auf die Lackierung und deren Qualität zurückkommen:
Wer von euch fährt ein Taurine und wie beständig gegen Kratzer ist der Lack bei euch?
Ich hab nur den Vergleich mit Optimo Hardtail (2005) und Scalpel (2006), die deutlich unempfindlicher waren.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

duie haltbarkeit ist super die verarbeitung nicht


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> f3 ist noch usa
> 
> siehe hier
> http://www.radsport-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=31



sorry mein fehler,aber wie soll ich das denn auch auf dem scheiß Blackb. Display sehen :-(


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

np kann man nun die lefty auf 130 traveln?


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

hab gerade mit den Jungs von 88 gesprochen und es geht *nicht* die Lefty zu traveln. Das Problem ist, dass das Teleskop das nicht hergibt


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

aber meins kann man bis auf 18 cm ausziehen ...


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

boa keine Ahnung, mir wurde gesagt das geht nicht wäre jetzt interessant die Länge einer Max im ausgezogenen Zustand zu haben....


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

hab heute zum erstenmal auf dem Moto1 gesessen   
   ein Traum in Giftgrün   
, leider  zu groß für eine Probefahrt


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2008)

ich behaupte die unterscheiden sich bloß durchs innenleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

tja dann neues Innenleben besorgen und los gehts, wäre jedenfalls interessant


----------



## hotzemott (4. Juni 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan-Ove (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schuldige aber das weiß ich nicht. Mein Händler hatte das Rahmenkit so im Laden hängen, der Preis war gut und die Farbe nett.


----------



## norsemann (5. Juni 2008)

gab es eigentlich mal von cc eine downhill gabel vom team volvo mit 1 1/8 steuersatz ? weil einer im forum bieten sowas an ? 
hier mal der link ?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=105346&sort=1&cat=fav&page=1


----------



## fuzzball (5. Juni 2008)

die Gabel hies MOTO und war auch an meinem SuperV DH 4000 montiert; wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere kam die Scheibe von Sachs
mfg


----------



## norsemann (6. Juni 2008)

war die denn ok ? also ich fahre zur zeit an meinem super v sl eine rst hi5 gabel und bin damit gar nicht zufrieden . wollte nur gerne wieder eine doppelbrücke haben , rein aus optischen gründen , wenn diese besser währe , währe es ja eine überlegung wert . Weiß jemand was für eine gabel das ist ? also elastomere und stahlfeder oder schon mit öl dämpfung ?


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> war die denn ok ? also ich fahre zur zeit an meinem super v sl eine rst hi5 gabel und bin damit gar nicht zufrieden . wollte nur gerne wieder eine doppelbrücke haben , rein aus optischen gründen , wenn diese besser währe , währe es ja eine überlegung wert . Weiß jemand was für eine gabel das ist ? also elastomere und stahlfeder oder schon mit öl dämpfung ?



Das größte Problem ist, Du bekommst da keine aktuelle Bremse montiert, die Sachs Powerdisc wurde vor der Achse mit einem ganz anderen Standard montiert. Es gab die Gabel aber auch mit IS. Es gibt auch noch die Moto FR, wenn es unbedingt eine Cannondale Gabel sein muss, hier sind mal beide:


----------



## norsemann (6. Juni 2008)

hmm , die , die ich oben ausm bike markt verlinkt habe , sieht ganz anders aus , weiß auch nicht , der meint , sie hat is2000 aufnahme und 150mm federweg , leider weiß er nicht was für eine federrung , da er sie von seinem dad hat (keine ahnung ) weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll , sieht nicht schlecht aus , nur eben ganz anders der link ist ja 2 antworten vorher , sie hat auch steckachse , kann sich ja vielleicht mal einer angucken ob es diese gabel da wirklich von cc gab , vorallem mit 1 1/8 zoll ?!?!? weil wenn es wirklich eine cc ist dann hätte ich nämlich interesse daran


----------



## hotzemott (6. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> weil wenn es wirklich eine cc ist dann hätte ich nämlich interesse daran


Na, wenns dich wirklich interessiert kannst du vielleicht bei 88 mehr erfahren, z. B. auch, wie es bei der seltenen Gabel mit Ersatzteilen aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norsemann (6. Juni 2008)

bei 88 ???? was denn jetzt das ?


----------



## hotzemott (6. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> bei 88 ???? was denn jetzt das ?


88 = eighty-aid ist spezialisiert auf Service und Optimierung von Headshok Gabeln
Nicht günstig, die Junx, aber allgemein für kompetent befunden.


----------



## fuzzball (6. Juni 2008)

meines wissens nach gab es von der Moto DH Modelle mit 150mm,wenn es dir um die Nostalgie geht zugreifen, die funktion wird einer aktuellen aber weit unterlegen sein. Zudem fällt mir gerade auf das meine Moto eine Upside Down Gabel ist und die im Bikemarkt eher wie die Moto FR aussieht und die Aufkleber sehen auch nicht wie orginal C`Dale Aufkleber aus. Hinsichtlich des Innenlebens kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da meine bei meinen Großeltern im Keller liegt und das derzeit 400km von mir entfernt ist- soweit ich mich erinnern kann was es ein Stahl-Luft - Öl Kompo (ohne Gewähr).
Guter Tipp: ruf bei 88 an- Ersatzteile haben die in jedem Fall und geben dir gerne auskunft


----------



## fuzzball (6. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist, Du bekommst da keine aktuelle Bremse montiert, die Sachs Powerdisc wurde vor der Achse mit einem ganz anderen Standard montiert. Es gab die Gabel aber auch mit IS. Es gibt auch noch die Moto FR, wenn es unbedingt eine Cannondale Gabel sein muss, hier sind mal beide:



der Standard ist nicht das Problem man kann sich einen passenden Adapter machen lassen.
 ach die Moto sieht schon gut aus


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> der Standard ist nicht das Problem man kann sich einen passenden Adapter machen lassen.
> ach die Moto sieht schon gut aus



Ein Adapter kann man nicht einfach nehmen, denn die Powerdisc wird VOR, nicht hinter der Gabelachse montiert, die Moto FR ist im Übrigen auch eine Upsidedowngabel. Das im Bikemarkt ist keine Cannondale- Gabel, gestern gingen die übrigen Bilder bei mir nicht. Es gibt nur die Moto 120 und die Moto FR.


----------



## norsemann (6. Juni 2008)

hmm , dann nehme ich die wohl nicht , er wollte auch nur 50 euro haben . hat hier keiner mehr eine liegen die er verkaufen will ? aber nicht zu teuer , oder halt eine fatty ultra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian. (7. Juni 2008)

Wie mete schon andeutete, ist die Gabel im Bikemarkt nie und nimmer eine Cannondale resp. Headshok-Gabel.

Zur Moto FR: vom techinschen Innenleben her ist die Gabel mit einer Fatty 70 zu vergleichen, d.h. 5-fach verstellbare Zugstufe, keine vollständige Blockierung. ca. 95 mm "echter" Federweg (laut div. damaliger Tests). Mit Sicherheit sehr stabil, aber auch sackschwer (ca. 2.600 g).

Und auch sonst ist die Eighty-Aid Website eine gute Adresse, sich kurz und knapp über die alten und aktuellen Gabelmodelle zu informieren.

BTW: ich liebe meine Lefty Carbon ELO Gen. I


----------



## norsemann (7. Juni 2008)

naja am liebsten währe mir halt eine moto mit scheibenbremsen aufnahme , bei ebay war zwar eine aber ohne scheibenbremsenaufnahme , kommt mir so vor als wenn die gabel nicht viel verkauft wurden , oder die will keiner rausrücken , naja ich warte


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2008)

hat jemand ein foto von dieser hi bright raw aluminium lackierung? würde mich mal interessieren.


danke


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> naja am liebsten währe mir halt eine moto mit scheibenbremsen aufnahme , bei ebay war zwar eine aber ohne scheibenbremsenaufnahme , kommt mir so vor als wenn die gabel nicht viel verkauft wurden , oder die will keiner rausrücken , naja ich warte



ich sag mal so die war damals* sauteuer*(zum Glück mußte ich damals meine Teile nicht selbst kaufen- danke Omi )

@mete: der Adapter sieht aus wie eine roße Schelle, die mit den Steckachsenschrauben verschraubt ist.

@dkc: Bilder leider nicht bisher nur live; aber vielleicht hilfts das Perp hatte auch mal diese Farbe 06 oder 07


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2008)

sachmal is das dieser klarlack oder eher so poser benz silber?

weil ne team lackierung will ich net. das kommt kommt so möchtegern mäßig


----------



## norsemann (7. Juni 2008)

naja vielleicht kommt man da ja mal ran , so lange warte ich dann eben


----------



## fuzzball (8. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sachmal is das dieser klarlack oder eher so poser benz silber?
> 
> weil ne team lackierung will ich net. das kommt kommt so möchtegern mäßig



denke es ist eine Lackierung,kein polierter Rahmen nur mit klarlack


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sachmal is das dieser klarlack oder eher so poser benz silber?
> 
> weil ne team lackierung will ich net. das kommt kommt so möchtegern mäßig


mein Prophet was ich hatte, war in RAW. Das war Alu pur mit Klarlack!


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2008)

juhu!!! stylisch. das ist mal porn pur!!!

das will ich


----------



## fuzzball (8. Juni 2008)

finde das sieht mehr -beim Caffeine- nach einer Lackierung aus, kann mich natürlich auch irren http://www.biker-boarder.de/cannondale-caffeine-2008-p-4436.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2008)

so oder so ^^ grau ist cool. das bild sieht mir aus wie frisch ausn cad


----------



## fuzzball (8. Juni 2008)

und ohne Sattelösen


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2008)

aufn bildern von radsport schon


----------



## fuzzball (8. Juni 2008)

tja da hilft nur zu den Bike Göttern zu


----------



## MGN (8. Juni 2008)

Scalpel 3 ´07 Modell


----------



## orangedriver (8. Juni 2008)

@MGN: was soll solch ein eintrag? wenn du ein scalpel hast, dann zeig es uns doch bitte. nur mit der information, dass du eins hast - kann hier keiner wirklich was anfangen


----------



## MGN (8. Juni 2008)

grins ok wird nachgereicht aber mein avatar zeigt es bereits ^^


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2008)

mit lefty


----------



## Mathias7D (8. Juni 2008)

Hi, das Neue meiner Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Juni 2008)

Ein CAAD fünf:


----------



## norsemann (9. Juni 2008)

weiß jemand zufällig die maximale disc größe an einem super v sl hinterbau , also dem hinterbau der bei mir drann ist , also dem der auch beim jekyll verbaut it ? kann ich da ne 203mm scheibe drauf fahren ?


----------



## mete (9. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> weiß jemand zufällig die maximale disc größe an einem super v sl hinterbau , also dem hinterbau der bei mir drann ist , also dem der auch beim jekyll verbaut it ? kann ich da ne 203mm scheibe drauf fahren ?



Was soll das bringen? Das Rad ist für CC-/ Toureneinsatz konzipiert, da braucht man allerhöchstens eine 180er Scheibe...ansonsten gibt es da aber auch keine Probleme, die 203er passt rein.


----------



## könni__ (9. Juni 2008)

Das rush gibt es jetzt in neuen Farben! und die sehen echt super aus :love 
ich sag nur grün weiß ist 2009 echt in


----------



## norsemann (9. Juni 2008)

weil eine 160er ist mir definitiv zu klein , da reicht die bremsleistung nicht aus , die 180er fahre ich am vr , das schon ok aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle , deshalb wollte ich hinten eine 203er fahren , und am vr natürlich auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ein CAAD fünf:



Einfach mal wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> weil eine 160er ist mir definitiv zu klein , da reicht die bremsleistung nicht aus , die 180er fahre ich am vr , das schon ok aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle , deshalb wollte ich hinten eine 203er fahren , und am vr natürlich auch



Eigentlich reicht dem meisten Bremsen eine 160er Scheibe, um das HR zu blockieren...was Du da mit einer größeren Scheibe noch erreichen kannst ist maximal verbessertes Fadingverhalten.


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Juni 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Das rush gibt es jetzt in neuen Farben! und die sehen echt super aus :love
> ich sag nur grün weiß ist 2009 echt in



hi 
haste irgendwo bilder davon ich kann nichts finden im netz wäre cool


----------



## Lord-Speed (10. Juni 2008)

@mete

sehr schönes Bike !
Da macht biken doch spass  

Gruss
L-S


----------



## orangedriver (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Gemeinde,
kann gerade einen Aufstieg innerhalb der Cannondale-Produktpalette vollführen - wenn ja wenn jemand Interesse an meinem Bike hat.
Es handelt sich um ein Custom-Rush 5 in Team Replika Lackierung (also silber orange) das Bike hat jetzt 1600km gefahren; Änderungen gegenüber der Standardausführung sind:

1. LRS = der vom Rush Carbon 2 (2007), also Mavic 819 Felgen und Ringele Nabe hinten, Supercomp Speichen - und Maxxis Crossmark-Reifen
2. Kurbel = XT (nicht die 2008er sondern die davor)
3. Schaltung = komplett XT (nicht die 2008er sondern die davor)
4. Sattelstütze = Controltech
5. Lenker = Controltech
6. Bremse = XT Scheibenbremse

Was kann man dafür noch verlangen? 
Achja ich bin Erstbesitzer (das Rad ist aber nicht bei Cannondale registriert, man kann also die Garantie umschreiben [wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe]). Das Rad wurde von mir im Juni/Juli letzten Jahres bei einem offiziellen Cannondale-Händler gekauft. Originalpreis (ohne die Umbauten) lag bei 2300 Euro.


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Juni 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> Hi Gemeinde,
> kann gerade einen Aufstieg innerhalb der Cannondale-Produktpalette vollführen - wenn ja wenn jemand Interesse an meinem Bike hat.
> Es handelt sich um ein Custom-Rush 5 in Team Replika Lackierung (also silber orange) das Bike hat jetzt 1600km gefahren; Änderungen gegenüber der Standardausführung sind:
> 
> ...



bilder wären nicht schlecht


----------



## orangedriver (10. Juni 2008)

da fällt mir auf - keine XT-Bremse sondern eine Juciy 7 und zusätzlich eine XT Kasette.
Das Bike hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren - Bilder sind im Moment schwierig (Kamera ist kaputt, reiche ich aber gern nach).
Was ist das Bike den wert? Hat jemand Interesse?
Danke für eure Mithilfe.
Gruss Orangdriver


----------



## könni__ (10. Juni 2008)

@ smithWesson Hier ein paar bilder auf die schnelle


----------



## könni__ (10. Juni 2008)

@smithwesson












sehen doch echt lecker aus oder??


----------



## orangedriver (10. Juni 2008)

- also wenn noch jemand sagen kann, was man für das Rush noch bekommt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.  
gruss orangedriver


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2008)

schwer zusagen .. vllt 1500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (10. Juni 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> - also wenn noch jemand sagen kann, was man für das Rush noch bekommt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> gruss orangedriver



ich würde es bei ebay versuchen da bekommste sicher mehr als 1500 euro für erst recht wenn es noch so neu ist wie du beschrieben hast


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Juni 2008)

danke könni 

sehe ich das richtig das rush kommt in einer SL version ? bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## orangedriver (10. Juni 2008)

@smithwesson: Meinst du bei Ebay geht es für mehr als 1500 Euro weg? 

Ich schilder euch mal mein Problem. Ich habe die Gelegenheit an ein Rush Carbon mit Lefty Speed Carbon und SI Kurbel ranzukommen. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass mein Rush schon ein gutes Stück Richtung Leichtbau getrimmt wurde. Viele Teile sind also sogar besser als die vom Carbon Rush. Das Carbon Rush ist ebenfalls 1 Jahr alt, hat aber noch weniger km gelaufen. Ich würde die Teile vom Rush Carbon an mein Alu Rush bauen und meine Leichtbauteile an das Rush Carbon. Dann hab ich zwei und das Alu muss verkauft werden. Wenn ich also nicht zu viel drauf zahlen muss - bin ich dabei.


----------



## norsemann (10. Juni 2008)

es reicht ja auch um das rad zu blockieren , nur brauche ich dazu meiner meinung nach zu viel kraft am hebel , etwas mehr leistung währe schon ok ,


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> es reicht ja auch um das rad zu blockieren , nur brauche ich dazu meiner meinung nach zu viel kraft am hebel , etwas mehr leistung währe schon ok ,



norsemann ich weiss nicht wo das problem ist klasch ne 180 scheibe dran und gut ist power genug das geht in ordnung


----------



## matthew (10. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ein CAAD fünf:



Es tut mir leid, aber das "CAAD fünf ist einfach nur 
Irgendwie, ich schreib mal .... klassisch! Endlich mal wieder eine Fatty, aber auch sonst echt lecker. Rein optisch stört mich eigentlich nur die Sattelstütze, die Sattelaufnahme ist so fett, ist aber nur mein subjektives Empfinden.
Kann es sein, dass der VR-Reifen nur recht knapp durch die Fatty passt? Sieht so eng aus.

Schönes MTB!


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juni 2008)

eine Thomson würde mir an dem Bike auch besser gefallen,aber dennoch ein geiler individueller Aufbau- speziell die Bremse - mal was anderes zu Hope und Magura


----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2008)

einfach hammer die Kiste......!


----------



## mete (10. Juni 2008)

Der Reifen ist in der Tat recht breit, aber sowohl vorn in der Fatty (15mm) als auch hinten (10mm) ist aber noch ausreichend Platz, die Breite der RaceKing ist zur Zeit aber bitter nötig, weil das Geläuf eher wüstenartig ist (nochmal aktualisiert, ich lösch' dafür das andere Bild  ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2008)

nicht das andere löschen....


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juni 2008)

der neue Schriftzug passt perfekt


----------



## matthew (11. Juni 2008)

immer noch sehr schön!  
Das "Geläuf" erklärt die Schlappen. Sieht aus wie in der Senne.


----------



## varadero (11. Juni 2008)

wirklich ein serh schönes Rad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norsemann (11. Juni 2008)

wollte mal fragen ob mir einer sagen kann was das für ein blau ist , also die team lackierung von cannondale ? und ob man die originalen schrifftzüge vom super v sl bekommt ? frage wegen eventueller neulackierung meines rahmens da er schon so zerkratzt ist


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob mir einer sagen kann was das für ein blau ist , also die team lackierung von cannondale ? und ob man die originalen schrifftzüge vom super v sl bekommt ? frage wegen eventueller neulackierung meines rahmens da er schon so zerkratzt ist



Amis benutzen haben keine RAL- Norm, also gibt es auch keine RAL- Nummer dazu, es gibt aber einen RAL- Ton der ähnlich ist (RAL5017, Verkehrsblau), aber er ist halt nicht genau gleich, Decals gibt es zum Beispiel hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160246673712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist in der Tat recht breit, aber sowohl vorn in der Fatty (15mm) als auch hinten (10mm) ist aber noch ausreichend Platz, die Breite der RaceKing ist zur Zeit aber bitter nötig, weil das Geläuf eher wüstenartig ist (nochmal aktualisiert, ich lösch' dafür das andere Bild  ):



Was sind das für Bremsen? Die goldenen Windcutter sind der Brüller. Ich würd da ne goldene Sattelstütze noch rein tun  

HAMMER das Bike Lösst gleich wieder so ein "haben will" Reflex bei mir aus


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Bremsen? Die goldenen Windcutter sind der Brüller. Ich würd da ne goldene Sattelstütze noch rein tun
> 
> HAMMER das Bike Lösst gleich wieder so ein "haben will" Reflex bei mir aus



Die Bremsen sind Hygia Elite, gold ist inzwischen genug dran, finde ich...


----------



## norsemann (12. Juni 2008)

ok , nur gibt es keine original decals ? also original die schriftzüge vom super v sl ?


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> ok , nur gibt es keine original decals ? also original die schriftzüge vom super v sl ?



Von CD bestimmt nicht (auch nicht auf Nachfrage), selbst wenn Du es bei Cannondale neu pulvern lässt, pappen die die aktuellen Schriftzüge drauf, da bleibt nur Eigeninitiative, sprich Schrifttyp heraussuchen, oder selbst eine Vektorgrafik erstellen und zum Plotten bringen.


----------



## derotter (13. Juni 2008)

habn f700 und n gemini 900. sind suuuper geile teile. vorallem sind sie unheimlich leicht und man muss bei den parts nicht so an gewicht sparen.


----------



## ayarl (14. Juni 2008)

Cannondale Jeckyl 3000 bj.2001 leicht modifiziert mit Lefty ELO und Formula The One scheibenbremsen.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2008)

Leute, wir wollen Bildeeeeer sehen


----------



## gräfelfing (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Kann mir kurz jemand sagen wo es ne gescheite (bilder deutsch) anleitung für ne Lefty DLR 2 und fox dämpfer wartung gibt?

Bilder hau ich rein wenns fertig is....

merci


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2008)

so mein caffeine rahmen wiegt 1599 gramm in M mit lagerschalten. jetzt geht er erstmal zu cannondale


----------



## HolleW (16. Juni 2008)

artgerechter Einsatz gestern beim Lemberg Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (16. Juni 2008)

schicke Hose


----------



## HolleW (16. Juni 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> schicke Hose



meine Lieblingshose


----------



## norsemann (16. Juni 2008)

moin da würde ich ja total die kriese bekommen wenn mein bike so aussieht  
da steige ich dann lieber zwischendurch ab und putze


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2008)

is doch sauber


----------



## Randel Burton (17. Juni 2008)

Har, dann muss ich hier wohl auch mal mein M400 Starrbike auffÃ¼hren 
12 Jare alt, etwas mehr als 10.000 KM gefahren und immernoch einwandfrei in Schuss. 

Ich weiss das ist keine Kaufberatung hier, aber hat jemand VorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r ein neues Cannondale Hardtail? Ist da Ã¼berhaupt was zu bekommen so bis 1200â¬ ? Sachen wie Lefty brauch ich nu nich unbedingt, auch wenns stylish wÃ¤re 

grÃ¼Ã,
RB


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,Bilder von dem M400 wären super 
zum Thema HT gibts hier einen schönen Überblick über die aktuellen C`Dale Modelle http://www.bub-usbikes.de/B&B-Shop-Cannondale-Start.htm
(soll keine Werbung sein, hier sind nur die Modelle mit relativen preisen aufgelistet).Zu beachten ist, dass es die vermeintlich bessere Fatty DLR80 erst ab dem Modell F3 gibt; auch Vorjahresmodelle könnten interessant sein.
mfg


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2008)

das modell f3 wäre mein tip gewesen, dass ist sicherlich für 1300 zu bekommen mit etwas verhandeln.


----------



## Randel Burton (17. Juni 2008)

Das F3 könnte echt interessant sein. Ich denke schon das ich bei Cannondale bleiben werde.
Achja, hier die gewünschten Bilder meines M400










Und ja, ein bisschen schäme ich mich für die GripShift...aber nur ein bisschen 
Das einzige nicht mehr originale Teil daran ist der Lenker und die "Hörnchen"


----------



## palazzo (17. Juni 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> ...
> Das einzige nicht mehr originale Teil daran ist der Lenker und die "Hörnchen"


Das hätte sich Cannondale auch nicht getraut  

Nein, jedem das seine - hab auch schon mal nen (low) Riser mit Hörnchen gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (18. Juni 2008)

palazzo schrieb:


> Das hätte sich Cannondale auch nicht getraut
> 
> Nein, jedem das seine - hab auch schon mal nen (low) Riser mit Hörnchen gehabt



Cannondale hat sich schon ganz andere Sachen getraut.


----------



## spotlight (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem F4 ganz zufrieden.


----------



## euphras (18. Juni 2008)

Cannondale SM 2000, 91er Modell. Alles original bis auf die Reifen, die Skinwalls hats schon vor einigen Jahren zerlegt.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2008)

geil!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juni 2008)

@euphras: schick, aber  wie groß bistdu 2m+


----------



## euphras (18. Juni 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @euphras: schick, aber  wie groß bistdu 2m+



Ich bin 1,92 groß. Nach damaligen Rahmenformeln war der Rahmen passend für mich (22"), zumal extremer off-road Einsatz nie geplant war. 

Ich fühl´mich auch wohl auf dem Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swill (18. Juni 2008)

Hi, bin neu hier und stell mich direkt mal mit Bild vom Fahhrad vor, meine Freundin schaut nicht immer so böse drein 

Das Rote ist ein 98er Cannondale F1000 im limitierten US Design, relativ selten zu finden. Bis auf den Umwerfer und Kurbelgarnitur ist nichts mehr original geblieben, limtierte MAgura HS33 Sky, Sram 9.0Sl limitiert im Flag Design, Crossmax etc...

Das andere ist mein erstes Cannondale gewesen, ein 95er (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) Killer V 500, RS Judy, Maguras und XT Laufräder haben hier einzug gehalten.

Bin aber dabei auf Fully umzusteigen, aber erstmal das Geld haben 

GreetZ


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2008)

Säufer! 

wenigstens trinkst du für den regenwald


----------



## swill (18. Juni 2008)

Wo ist das Bild hin? Sind Links aus imageshack hier nicht erlaubt?

Ja, war ne Veranstaltung im Siegrland, Siegtal Pur, ein abschreckendes Beispiel dafür nicht zu trinken, wenn man noch nach Hause radeln muss


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2008)

dat bild is doch noch da?


----------



## gmozi (19. Juni 2008)

Mal so nebenbei gefragt ... ich kann von nem Bekannten ein H400 in recht gutem Zustand bekommen. Das wÃ¤re dann fÃ¼r meine Cousine.

Kosten wÃ¼de mich das Rad 40 â¬ .. Kann man doch eigentlich nichts falsch machen, oder?


----------



## könni__ (20. Juni 2008)

das M2000 war damals mein traumbike 
Cool das es noch eins gibt.


----------



## euphras (20. Juni 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> finde die Farbkombo (obwohl schwarz keine farbe ist) besser/zeitloser




Ich kann matt-/glänzendschwarze, graue, silberne Rahmen nicht mehr sehen. 



Her mit den Mountaingoat-Lackierungen, den Klein-Farbverläufen, den neonfarbenen Akzenten, den wunderbaren dunklen Cannondale-typischen Metallicblau- und anderen Farbtönen!!!

Kann sich noch jemand an die 89´er Specialized Stumpjumper und Rockhopper erinnern?

Gäb es sowas alles heute wieder - ich stände morgen im Laden mit der Kohle in der Hand.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2008)

ich konnt auch kein schwarz und grau mehr sehen. aber seitdem ich sobe gefahren bin habe ich dieses farbbombardement satt ...


----------



## SmithWesson (20. Juni 2008)

ist wie immer alles reine geschmacksache


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juni 2008)

Warsch. verkaufe ich nu meine Kist, ich nutze das Teil leider sehr selten,
Zustand ist sehr gut, Es ist ein Nagelneuer Syntace Superspin (99g.) Reduziersteuersatz 
verbaut, Der Sattel und Stütze sowie Kleinteile sind auch Neu.

Die Teile sind alle Technisch einwandfrei. Laufräder wurden vom Profi 
eingespeicht.


Alles wenig gebraucht.

Preis 1300,- fest.

Rahmengröße M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. lefty (20. Juni 2008)

besser geht es nicht . Leider in germany nicht erhältlich


----------



## dr. lefty (20. Juni 2008)

schwarz ist geil


----------



## SmithWesson (20. Juni 2008)

hier mal aufgebaut


----------



## Randel Burton (20. Juni 2008)

Schööööööööööööööööööööööööööön!


----------



## SmithWesson (20. Juni 2008)

dr. lefty schrieb:


> besser geht es nicht . Leider in germany nicht erhältlich



das stimmt so nicht die rahmen sind in schwarz nur in europa erhältlich nicht in den usa 
also warum sollte man ihn nicht bekommen ?


----------



## mc-prophet (21. Juni 2008)

stellt euch nicht so an,kauft euch einfach ein zweitrad in einer kontrastfarbe zu eurem erstrad und stellt das erstrad solange in die ecke...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hier mal aufgebaut



Wow 

Erzähl mal was über's Gewicht ...


----------



## SmithWesson (21. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> Erzähl mal was über's Gewicht ...



Hallo Erdi das ist nicht mein bike aber ich geb euch nen link mit mehr bilder und eins mit ner gewichtsangabe 
das bike soll knapp unter 9 Kg wiegen 

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=202


----------



## deman (21. Juni 2008)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich kann matt-/glänzendschwarze, graue, silberne Rahmen nicht mehr sehen.



Besser??? 







p.s. auch von der Seite die eins drüber steht, da gibts ein paar schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2008)

stylisch.

wenns den rahmen in maennergeometrie gaebe wurde ich den auch fahren komplett in rosa. am coolsten waere aber ein rahmen mit braunen karomuster. 

wie ware der spruch? karohemd und samenstau wir studiern maschinenbau ^^


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2008)

hi hab heute einen neuen Taurine 08 Rahmen bekommen; 
jetzt die Frage:
überlege den neu aufzubauen mit Fatty (dann poliert) und XT Komponenten, allerdings würde ich zunächst gerne wissen, wie eure Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen sind?
Meine bisherige Erfahrung mit Carbon HT (Scale u. Corra) ist leider eher negativ, da mir die Hinterbauten zu sehr auf eine Eigendämpfung ausgelegt waren.
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## SmithWesson (22. Juni 2008)

mal was anderes kann mir einer sagen wie gross und lang die vorbauschrauben beim Si xc3 sind 

gruss Thomas


----------



## CLang (22. Juni 2008)

mal ein aktuelles bild (jetzt mit gekröpftem lenker) von meinem custom scalpel:





ein geiles gerät!!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. Juni 2008)

Weiss jemand ob ich mit einer Grösse von 1,81 einen 45cm CD Rahmen fahren kann?

Grüsse


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob ich mit einer Grösse von 1,81 einen 45cm CD Rahmen fahren kann?
> 
> Grüsse



Das weißt wohl nur Du, aber für normal proportionierte Menschen mit Deiner Größe ist "M" (45cm) sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2008)

ja mache ich mit 1.78 auch so


----------



## Randel Burton (22. Juni 2008)

/threadmissbrauch on

So, ihr mÃ¼sst nochmal zur Kaufberatung herhalten in dem Thread hier 
Wie ihr wisst suche ich ja was neues. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat ein CD Prophet 600 in rot mit ner Lefty Max, gebraucht zu verkaufen. Er will dafÃ¼r 1099â¬. Meint ihr das ist ein guter Preis? Das Rad ist angeblich wenig gefahren worden. Ãber die verbauten Komponenten kann ich noch nix sagen, sollte aber alles original noch so sein wies damals verkauft wurde.
Das mit der Lefty ist mir immernoch ein wenig suspekt. HÃ¤lt die wirklich was aus? Da brauch ich echt vertrauen fÃ¼r  Und was genau sagt das "max" aus?

/threadmissbrauch off


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2008)

ja! nehmen 140 mm. stahlfeder. top. nehmen. super.


----------



## Randel Burton (22. Juni 2008)

Na das ist mal ne Ansage 
Danke! Werd ich gleich morgen mal hindüsen und mir ein genaueres Bild von machen.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Juni 2008)

CLang schrieb:


> mal ein aktuelles bild (jetzt mit gekröpftem lenker) von meinem custom scalpel:
> 
> 
> 
> ein geiles gerät!!


Sehr sehr geil. Sind das die SI-Kurbeln? Nur der Rizer will nicht richtig ins Bild passen. Am LRS kannste auch noch ne Menge sparen.


----------



## Randel Burton (23. Juni 2008)

Sooooh, das 600er Prophet ist meins. Allerdings erst am Donnerstag  Scheiss warterei!
Ich hätte allerdings nochmal eine Frage zu der verstellung von 67,5° auf 69°. Was ist nochmal wozu am besten geeignet, mal unabhänig davon das ich damit zurecht kommen muss.
Das rot ist in natura viel schöner als auf fotos. War richtig überrascht.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2008)

69 ist es wendiger und klettert besser.
67.5 ist es spurtreuer und geht besser bergab


----------



## Randel Burton (23. Juni 2008)

Danke.
Unglaublich was 1,5° so alles ausmachen können...


----------



## studentx600 (23. Juni 2008)

cannondale caffeine auf tour im karwendel


----------



## mc-prophet (23. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 69 ist es wendiger und klettert besser.
> 67.5 ist es spurtreuer und geht besser bergab



bei 67,5° hat man schon einen kleinen "Friereider"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randel Burton (23. Juni 2008)

Ich habs mir jetzt nich genau angesehen, aber ich brauche doch kein spezial Werkzeug um das zu verstellen, oder? War ein imbus, kann das sein? will nich wegen jedem pillepalle zum Händler düsen wenn ich auch euch belästigen kann ^^
Sonst noch was spezielles zu beachten beim verstellen?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2008)

ein bissl loctide auf die schraube zum sichern.


@ student immer wieder schoen dein f2. hoffentlich haelts im gegensatz zu meinem


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2008)

Meine CD-Flotte habe etwas erweitert.
Bisher hatte ich nen Hardtail:




Jetzt noch ein Scalpel, ich werde halt älter. Netterweise sieht der Rahmen fast genau so aus:




ciao, matthias


----------



## BlueCloud (24. Juni 2008)

(F3000 rahmen haben will)^^


----------



## KleinerHirsch (24. Juni 2008)

Gerade das HT sieht klasse aus. Die Lackierung ist sehr schön. So ein Rahmen war neulich als neuer in der Bucht von einem Händler in Traunstein. Ist aber soweit ich weiss nicht weggegangen. Leider nur in L (sonst wärs meiner geworden)


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juni 2008)

hat hier keiner Erfahrung mit einem Taurine?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Juni 2008)

Verkäuft nicht jemand von euch zufällig ein CD kmpl Rad?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2008)

klar gleich 2 leute schau mal ne seite weiter vorne und in den sonstigen bikethemen. da werden 2 jekyll in sobe verkauft


----------



## 2fast4u (24. Juni 2008)

> fuzzball
> 
> hat hier keiner Erfahrung mit einem Taurine?



Sicher doch!
Was möchtest den wissen?
Vielleicht kann ich dir dann weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. lefty (24. Juni 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hat hier keiner Erfahrung mit einem Taurine?



doch seit september 07 mit team replika  schnellstes bike das ich je gefahren bin. unheimlicher vortrieb , sehr steif , hervoragend ansprechende lefty . vorsichtig suchtgefahr


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juni 2008)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Sicher doch!
> Was möchtest den wissen?
> Vielleicht kann ich dir dann weiterhelfen.





dr. lefty schrieb:


> doch seit september 07 mit team replika  schnellstes bike das ich je gefahren bin. unheimlicher vortrieb , sehr steif , hervoragend ansprechende lefty . vorsichtig suchtgefahr



eigentlich wollte ich ein paar grundlegende Dinge wissen:

zB.
Lackqualität? 
Schwachstellen?
Gewicht (meiner hat 1180gr in M,viel oder wenig)?
Eigendämpfung?
Für welchen Einsatzzweck verwendet ihr es?
Werden die 08 Modelle in Asien produziert?
Sonstige Erfahrungen
danke

PS.wollte eine Fatty verwenden


----------



## 2fast4u (24. Juni 2008)

Die Lackqualität ist eher bescheiden, verglichen mit dem Scalpel - ist aber nur mein Eindruck. Sehe aber im Bike auch ein Werkzeug.
Richtige Schwachstelle wüsste ich nun keine. Ausser vielleicht dass die SL Kurbelarme nun schwarz sind/waren. Und die bauartbedingten "Einschränkungen" durch die Lefty.
Mit der Dämpfung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Deshalb verwende ich es auch für Marathons. Das Scalpel kommt kaum mehr zum Einsatz.
Meins ist Made in China.

Und ja, es ist schnell. Das Bike giert richtig nach Vortrieb!


----------



## dahmen75 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich im Wesentlichen meinem Vorredner anschließen. Die Lackqualität ist unter aller Granate, die Bremsaufnahme habe ich sogar nachlackiert, war keine Problem Avid sei Dank!

Die Eigendämpfung des Rahmens ist Klasse wenn ich zum Vergleich mein Genius im Lockout fahre ist das Taurine wie eine Sänfte.

Zum Einzelgewicht meines Rahmens kann ich nichts sagen, fahrbereit, also inkl. Pedale, Pumpe usw. liegt es bei ca. 9,4kg in "L". Damit kann ich leben. Fahre aber auch rel. schwere Laufräder (CD Lefty, Aerolight, 717; Tune Kong, Aerolight, 719; jeweils 32 Speichen). Dafür bisher keine Probleme mit 95kg Gewicht nackt.

Die Optik ist halt überwältigend. Ich finde es gibt vom Design kein schöneres HT, gerade mit der Lefty. Die Carbon SI Kurbeln passen auch (bocksteiff, edle Optik, Preis-Leistung im Rahmen).

Habe für den Rahmen aber auch "nur" 900 bezahlt, genauso wie für die Lefty "SL"...

Alles in Allem ein tolles Rad!


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juni 2008)

vielen Dank,
verdammt es wird nicht einfacher.
Darf am WE eins probefahren,vielleicht wird es dann leichter.


----------



## Spee13 (25. Juni 2008)

*nutze ein **Cannondale Furio (rot) F600 MTB , Jahr 2006.

Cannondale F600 Umbau Lenker/Vorbau ?
PS: möchte dies ein wenig Straßentauglicher gestalten. Bedeutet, ich fahre überwiegend auf  Straße, Land und Feldwege und nur noch sehr wenig quer Wald.Für Bereifung hab ich schon was gefunden. Hat jemand Tipps, was die Änderungen an Vorbau und Lenker angeht, so das ich eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition erreiche?  Derzeit habe ich den Original Vorbau Cannondale XC3 HeadShok 25.4 mm mit Lenker Cannondale Fire Flat.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. Juni 2008)

hi, leider gibt es nicht eine so umfassende Auswahl an C`Dale Vorbauten für Fatty und Co; das einfachste ist den Vorbau auf positv drehen und einen Rizer montieren; sollte das nicht reichen einen steileren (eventuell kürzeren) Vorbau montieren- aus der Street/Raw Serie von C`Dale.


----------



## Spee13 (25. Juni 2008)

danke, Vorbau ist schon auf + gedreht, reicht mir bei weitem nicht aus. Hast ein Tipp oder was zu beachten ist was den Rizer angeht?


----------



## Randel Burton (25. Juni 2008)

Um mal wieder mal wieder BTT zu kommen:

Mein neues Schatzi nach 10km fiesem Platzregen.
Neue Erkenntnis; Wasser von der Strasse, welches einem das Vorderrad direkt ins Gesicht befördert, SCHMECKT ******** 

Bin mir nur noch nicht so einig über den Flaschenhalter....


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juni 2008)

schickes teil für den preis! denk mal über einen trinkrucksack nach. im technischen geläde kannste die position vergessen.


----------



## Randel Burton (25. Juni 2008)

Danke  Kurbel kam noch ne andere rein, iss nun ne FSA V-Drive statt der Blaze. Die war wohl doch schon bisschen durch.

Jar, Trinkrucksack hab ich, mich scheut aber ein wenig die Reinigung des Camels. Zudem kann ich nicht glauben das das Zeugs geschmackneutral ist. ABER...antesten werd ichs mal. Kostet ja nich die Welt so ne Blase.


----------



## deman (25. Juni 2008)

Ein Tip zu deiner neuen Erkenntnis Randel: Mund zu 

Aber sonst schönes Bike, nur der Flaschenhalter muss da auf jeden Fall weg


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. Juni 2008)

So hier mal meins nach paar Updates:
Hope Mono Mini mit Roten Leitungen u Bore Caps in Rot 
Leichtcraftscheiben
Race Face Deus Lenker
Tune Sattelstütze
Hope Schnellspanner rot
Kurbelschrauben u Schaltröllchen Blau
Mallet M vorerst in Orange


Änderungen die noch kommen :
Hope Sattelklemme in Blau
Conti Speed King
Tune Hinterradnabe


----------



## SmithWesson (29. Juni 2008)

hallo Magnum 

ich hätte zuerst die felgen an dem bike getauscht


----------



## basti242 (30. Juni 2008)

mir ist es viel zu bunt aber ist geschmacksache...


----------



## GlanDas (30. Juni 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hallo Magnum
> 
> ich hätte zuerst die felgen an dem bike getauscht



...und die Kurbel 

Aber sonst, gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2008)

und die deore kasette. aber sonst schön.


----------



## walu123 (30. Juni 2008)

mir ists auch zu bunt, und ich hab dasselbe Prophet! Bei mir kam alles rote weg, so weit möglich.


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juni 2008)

so danke an alle die mir ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Taurine zukommen haben lassen
habs heute selber mal testen dürfen und kann die Aussagen nur bestätigen, echt ein top Bike; allerdings ist es kein wirklich großer Unterschied zu meinem aktuellen HT, daher werde ich den Rahmen verkaufen und den Gewinn reinvestieren, vermutlich in ein Rize; mit der großen drei in absehbarer zeit näher kommend brauch ich für die kommenden Saisons mehr Komfort neben meinem alten HT.


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juni 2008)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> So hier mal meins nach paar Updates:
> Hope Mono Mini mit Roten Leitungen u Bore Caps in Rot
> Leichtcraftscheiben
> Race Face Deus Lenker
> ...



ein bunter Hund,aber wem es gefällt

die unterschiedlichen roten Farbtöne,ok Geschmackssache,
die Kurbel,ok Geschmackssache,
die blauen Tuning Schrauben,ok Geschmackssache,
das einzige womit ich nicht leben könnte die orangenenPedale


----------



## gix66 (1. Juli 2008)

Taurine 3 Modell 2007


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Juli 2008)

Schick 
Cannondales in der Lackierung sind die einzigen Bikes, an den m.M.n. die Crossmax SLR passen !


----------



## fuzzball (1. Juli 2008)

gix66 schrieb:


> Taurine 3 Modell 2007



schick insbesondere mit der Fatty, 
was mir aber nie gefallen wird ist die Werbung auf der Kettenstrebe-hat schon jemand mal versucht die zu entfernen?Sieht bei mir so aus als würde die unter dem Lack sitzen.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2008)

geht die werbung ab? hätte die lackierung nämlich auch gern.


----------



## 2fast4u (2. Juli 2008)

Die Werbung geht nicht ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2008)

aber ich hab doch die xt 08 und kein sram


----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2008)

seit 30.06
cannondale rize 4 besitzer

big




------------
www.radsport-biking.de


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juli 2008)

schick, Gewicht?


----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2008)

unter 13kg ...
genau weiß ichs leider noch nicht


----------



## Calli Potter (2. Juli 2008)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Rize 4

Schaltwerk ist Sram X0 und Trigger sind Sram X9. Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bike!! 

Aber in ein paar Wochen kommen noch ein paar Bling Bling Teile dran


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juli 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Rize 4
> 
> Schaltwerk ist Sram X0 und Trigger sind Sram X9. Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bike!!
> 
> Aber in ein paar Wochen kommen noch ein paar Bling Bling Teile dran


will mich ja nicht wiederholen- schick - aber mit solchen Riemenpedallen hatte ich früher die schlimmsten Stürze



gmk schrieb:


> unter 13kg ...
> genau weiß ichs leider noch nicht



danke reicht,schon seit gestern spinne ich rum wie ich ein Rize mindestens unter die 11kg bekomme......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2008)

@Calli Potter 
is deine hintere bremsleitung auch so lang?

@fuzzball
unter 11kg geht sicher -> preisfrage!


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

@ Fuzzball:
Die Klickis habe ich unten im Keller nur die passenden Schuhe in der Größe 48 zu finden ist eine etwas schwierigere Aufgabe!! Deswegen habe ich die hier zur Überganszeit noch drauf und ich komme mit denen Super zurecht!!

@gmk:
Nö, ist normal bei mir. Hat halt einen Bogen drin aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2008)

schaut irgendwie so aus ... egal
bei mir wirds gekürzt ...


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

Ich muss meins am Mittwoch zur Inspektion bringen. Weil ich am WE die 300kmhinter mir gelassen habe ^^

Versuche noch ein paar leckere Teile für das Bike zu bekommen. Bin aber voll zufrieden mit dem Bike!! Wie ist denn deine Meinung denn dazu??

(Naja, die Bremsen könnten mehr Biss haben!!))


----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ich muss meins am Mittwoch zur Inspektion bringen. Weil ich am WE die 300kmhinter mir gelassen habe ^^
> 
> Versuche noch ein paar leckere Teile für das Bike zu bekommen. Bin aber voll zufrieden mit dem Bike!! Wie ist denn deine Meinung denn dazu??
> 
> (Naja, die Bremsen könnten mehr Biss haben!!))



hab´ grade mal ~30km runter

das bike ist ein traum zu fahren!
seit februar ohne fully - nur mit hardtail unterwegs
und jetzt sowas geniales ... 
bremsen brauchen noch, werd´ mal schaun ob noch bremsflüssigkeit reingehört ...


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

Habe mein Bike Samstags bekommen und hatte Sonntags schon über 100km drauf gehabt.Hatte ein Cannondale m600 das leider zu klein war und die  Komponenten waren auch veraltert!!

Versuche noch die Roten Schwalbe Reifen zu bekommen die beim Rize 1 drauf sind und evtl irgendwann einmal noch ne Lefty  Aber das kommt nach und nach bei!! 

Weis evtl jemand wie teuer die Leftys kommen??


----------



## deman (3. Juli 2008)

Die roten Reifen zu bekommen ist eher unwahrscheinlich, ich glaube das Rize1 wird auch nicht mit roten Reifen ausgeliefert, die sind den Testbikes vorbehalten.

Den Neupreis der Lefty kenn ich leider auch nicht, aber ich denke für das Geld kann sich auch Gabeln mit besserer Performance kaufen. Ist aber trotzdem ein netter Hingucker, wenn ich eine dranhätte würde ich sie nicht abbauen


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

Also so wie mein Händler mir gesagt hat, bekommt man für dieses Jahr die Reifen nimmer, aber ab nächstem Jahr sollte es mehr Farbauswahl von Schwalbe geben!! 
Wäre echt klasse wenn das kommen würde.

Und das mit der Lefty als Hinschauer ist auch so eine Sache  Was sie aber bringt weis ich aber noch nicht , müsste mal ein Bike mit Lefty fahren


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2008)

die lefty ist einfach erste sahne in ansprechverhalten und steifigkeit. schnell fahren geht damit auch supi dank schön kräftiger druckstufe


----------



## hotzemott (3. Juli 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Die roten Reifen zu bekommen ist eher unwahrscheinlich, ich glaube das Rize1 wird auch nicht mit roten Reifen ausgeliefert, die sind den Testbikes vorbehalten.



Rize Carbon 1 und Rize Carbon 2 mit roten Reifen. Scheint es also nicht nur an Testbeix zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2008)

sehr geil die reifen! mehr farbe bike industrie!!! bitte!


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juli 2008)

Hoffe mal das mein Händler das Rize 1 schon bekommen hat und dann sehe ich die Reifen mal in Live!!

Aber das Rize 4 von mir wird nach und nach zum Rize 1 umgebaut  das steht schon fest!!


----------



## deman (3. Juli 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Aber das Rize 4 von mir wird nach und nach zum Rize 1 umgebaut  das steht schon fest!!



Incl. Rahmen?


----------



## Calli Potter (4. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen bleibt  Sonst hätte ich mir ja das Rize Carbon 3 geholt. Und gegen einen guten Alu Rahmen kannst de ja nichts sagen. Finde die Alurahmen persönlich besser als die Carbon Rahmen. Aber da hat ja jeder Unterschiedliche Meinungen!!


----------



## heini171 (4. Juli 2008)

mein cd waffenarsenal:


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2008)

der singlespeeder is ein traum. nur der kettenspanner nicht.


----------



## basti242 (5. Juli 2008)

was ist mit dem Kettenspanner? Sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus.

hier mal meins, sehr ähnlich...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo, das hab ich aktuell gesehen:


----------



## Lord-Speed (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

das ist mal eine GEILE Foto Show.

DANKE  Scalpel3000 !

Grüsse 
Lord-Speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (5. Juli 2008)

Das SuperSix ganz oben und das schwarze mit dem Kettenschutz finde ich spitze.


----------



## Calli Potter (5. Juli 2008)

Sind richtig nette Bilder die de da gemacht hast!! Wo hast du die Bikes denn gesehen wenn man mal nachfragen darf??


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2008)

auf der cannondaletour. du kannst der seite entnehmen wann die wo sind.

das grün weiße moto und der schwarze prototyp sind ein traum.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Juli 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Sind richtig nette Bilder die de da gemacht hast!! Wo hast du die Bikes denn gesehen wenn man mal nachfragen darf??



Die habe ich am Di/Mi in Riva gemacht. Dort ist ein Händlertreff ab Sa.5.7.2008 bzw. Europa Außendienst-Treff mit Vorstellung der Fatty-one gemacht worden.

Da soll für 2009 ja eine Einarm Fattygabel vorgerstellt werden. Hatte aber leider wenig Zeit und konnte am Mittwoch früh nicht im Astoria Hotel zur Präsentation der Gabel dabei sein.

Ich finde den Renner ja sehr GEIL.......


----------



## fuzzball (5. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> *Vorstellung der Fatty-one- 2009 ja eine Einarm Fattygabel *



eine Lefatty sozusagen
Bilder jemand????


----------



## chrikoh (5. Juli 2008)

Fatty-One?
Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (6. Juli 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Ja, das ist absolut genial.
Zusammen mit der SI- Kurbel ein Traum aber wohl in dieser Ausführung kaum bezahlbar.


----------



## basti242 (6. Juli 2008)

ich find ja das richtig geil






hab ich beim Händler letztens live gesehen...


----------



## SmithWesson (7. Juli 2008)

die vier vorbauschrauben beim XC3 vorbau wie gross sind die m5 oder m6 und wie lang 20mm oder 30mm ??? 

für hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Tiregrab (7. Juli 2008)

ich fahre ein cannonadale perp 07 zum freeriden und für kleinere touren.
Forne hats 180 hinten 220 oder 180mm.
des fängt scho a weng was ab.
und is a richtig geiles bike.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Juli 2008)

Fahren die Profis von Liquigas eigentlich die SI-Kurbel oder ne DA?


----------



## badboy-rudi (7. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Fahren die Profis von Liquigas eigentlich die SI-Kurbel oder ne DA?



Ich weis nicht, ob sie alle fahren, aber bei Detailaufnahmen vom Giro oder Tour war die SI- Alukurbel montiert.
Ist ja auch die beste Kurbel auf dem Markt.
Clavicula mal abgesehen.


----------



## gaumas (7. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich bin grad etwas ratlos und ohne Messband 

Weiss jemand von Euch, in welchen Durchmesser ich einen Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner bestellen muss??

Bike: Rush Carbon 2007 (M)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## orangedriver (7. Juli 2008)

öhhhm also die alu rush haben 27,2mm ich würd meinen poppes drauf verwetten, dass die plastik-bomber den gleichen haben


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. Juli 2008)

jep - Sattelstütze vom Carbon hat auch 27,2mm.

Axel


----------



## gaumas (8. Juli 2008)

Danke Euch!
Aber welcher Durchmesser sollte dann der Schnellspanner haben?
31.8mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian. (11. Juli 2008)

gaumas schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> Aber welcher Durchmesser sollte dann der Schnellspanner haben?
> 31.8mm?


So, damit du endlich mal deine Antwort bekommst:
ja, auch das Rush Carbon hat 31.8 mm.
Steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung (s. 27): http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...arbon_&_alloy_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf


----------



## BlueCloud (11. Juli 2008)

(verkaufe LEFTY DLR 2,so nebenbei)^^
wo finde ich an einer fatty ultra die zugstufenverstellung?!


----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> (verkaufe LEFTY DLR 2,so nebenbei)^^
> wo finde ich an einer fatty ultra die zugstufenverstellung?!



Wenn sie eine hat, dann ein roter Knopf überm lockout, dazu müsste es aber eine DLR sein .


----------



## BlueCloud (11. Juli 2008)

danke....und finde ich dort dann auch die druckstufe(was ist das überhaupt)?


----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> danke....und finde ich dort dann auch die druckstufe(was ist das überhaupt)?



Die Druckstufe regelt man über den Lockoutknopf und die bestimmt, wie schnell die Gabel einfedert.


----------



## scalpel69 (12. Juli 2008)

Mein Jekyll mit neuer Kurbel und neuen Laufrädern und schon ist es fast ein kilo leichter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/137096


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2008)

sagt mal welcher sattel auf mein caffeine flite classic oder fizik nisene? passen beide gut zum popo


----------



## Tiregrab (14. Juli 2008)

@scalpel69  kein wunder dass es leichter ist so viel schweren schrott die bubis von cannondale verbauen um ihre fahrräder billiger zu machen dass se net bald wieder kurz vor der pleite stehen.
mir gehts genauso bei meim freerider cannonadale perp.
hat vorher um die 20kg gewogen nachdem ich die komponenten modernisiert und erneuert habe nur noch 18,2kg


----------



## gaumas (15. Juli 2008)

Fabian. schrieb:


> So, damit du endlich mal deine Antwort bekommst:
> ja, auch das Rush Carbon hat 31.8 mm.
> Steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung (s. 27): http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...arbon_&_alloy_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf



Vielen Dank - und Schande über mich, dass ich nicht im HB nachgeschaut hab. Sorry!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (15. Juli 2008)

Das neueste von Cannondale für 2009 - u.a.: leftige Fatty...

http://www.bicicletasgonzalo.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=32


----------



## basti242 (15. Juli 2008)

die leftige Fatty ist ja der Hammer, sieht aus wie ne Art Badboy in 26"


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2008)

is aber sicherlich nur für trekking gegeinet. bei dem übergang hät ich schon bedenken um cross country


----------



## basti242 (15. Juli 2008)

naja ein schönes Stadtbike eben, aber wahrscheinlich ein bisschen teuer für die Stadt


----------



## BlueCloud (15. Juli 2008)

sehr "creativ" diese "lefty fatty"...^^


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2008)

war für mich absehbar nach der fatty solo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gräfelfing (15. Juli 2008)

Servus 

Such ein Rush in Medium.

Bitte pm

gruß


----------



## stunt bauer (15. Juli 2008)

hi ich fahre freeride   zwar nix cannondale
aber nice umf


----------



## stunt bauer (15. Juli 2008)

who chattet


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2008)

geh sterben


----------



## orangedriver (15. Juli 2008)

...tummelt euch ihr trolle - was ist denn hier phase


----------



## chrikoh (15. Juli 2008)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## chrikoh (15. Juli 2008)

Von wo bekommt man Cannondale-Trikots her?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2008)

Lefty Fatty Solo Fatty wie auch immer ... I werd narrisch


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2008)

mein nachbar wurde bekehrt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4950695&postcount=111


----------



## orangedriver (17. Juli 2008)

geilo!!! da ne max carbon rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (17. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein nachbar wurde bekehrt
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4950695&postcount=111




einfach nur genial !!!


----------



## SmithWesson (17. Juli 2008)

auch wenn ihr mich dafür steinigen tut ne lefty gehört an ein CD fertig aus


----------



## mc-prophet (17. Juli 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> auch wenn ihr mich dafür steinigen tut ne lefty gehört an ein CD fertig aus



...es schmerzt schon ein wenig...


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2008)

aber die brücke die der vorbesitzer geschweißt hat ist geil ! ^^
ne max carbon geht net rein, weil die obere brücke geklebt ist und man muss die obere bruecke selber bauen.
wie ihr dem thread entnehmen könnt gießt er sich eine hübsche.


----------



## uphillking (17. Juli 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Von wo bekommt man Cannondale-Trikots her?



Z.B. hier:
http://www.rad-laden.de/


----------



## dahmen75 (17. Juli 2008)

und eben der ist mit Abstand die größte ******* im ganzen Netz!!!


----------



## SmithWesson (17. Juli 2008)

ja stimmt der vertickert auch bei ebay habe mal nen trikot bestellt und es kam voll verdreckt an ob es irgendwo im laden in der ecke lag


----------



## mete (17. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber die brücke die der vorbesitzer geschweißt hat ist geil ! ^^
> ne max carbon geht net rein, weil die obere brücke geklebt ist und man muss die obere bruecke selber bauen.
> wie ihr dem thread entnehmen könnt gießt er sich eine hübsche.



Natürlich geht da auch eine Lefty mit "gebondeten" Brücken rein.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-1-8-Steer-tub...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## grege (17. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Natürlich geht da auch eine Lefty mit "gebondeten" Brücken rein.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-1-8-Steer-tub...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was ist denn das für ein lustiges Rad, an dem der Adapter da demonstriert wird? Mit Seilzug statt Unterrohr, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (17. Juli 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> auch wenn ihr mich dafür steinigen tut ne lefty gehört an ein CD fertig aus



dito, 
auch wenn es optisch (technisch kann ich nicht beurteilen) gut gemacht aussieht; sinnvoller ist aber wahrscheinlich sich gleich ein passendes Steuerrohr reinschweißen zu lassen.


----------



## hotzemott (17. Juli 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein lustiges Rad, an dem der Adapter da demonstriert wird? Mit Seilzug statt Unterrohr, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Das ist ein Slingshot Bike


----------



## dr. lefty (18. Juli 2008)

mein scalpel carbon  
mit tune wasserträger
kmc gold 
syntace 
gekauft im februar 08


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Natürlich geht da auch eine Lefty mit "gebondeten" Brücken rein.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-1-8-Steer-tub...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



geht nicht da die obere brücke ein eigenbau ist. das steuerrohr beim xl liteville ist zu lang


----------



## dr. lefty (18. Juli 2008)

mein taurine team 
im lambrechter forst


----------



## dr. lefty (18. Juli 2008)

cannondale rize carbon 

pic vom letzdem samstag auf dem felsenwanderweg in rodalben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. lefty (18. Juli 2008)

rush carbon si
aus 03-07 
tuned mit 
sram x.o 
conti mountain king 2.4 
tune wasserträger
fsa carbon flat
kmc gold


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juli 2008)

netter Fuhrpark (beneid)


----------



## SmithWesson (18. Juli 2008)

LLLOOOOOLLL sag ich nur 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## grege (18. Juli 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> LLLOOOOOLLL sag ich nur
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


"Gewicht/ Weight: 8.040 g/ 17.72 lb (Stand: Freitag, den 27.06.2008"

Wenn die Diät anschlägt, ist es bis zum Auktionsende sicher noch ein paar Gramm leichter.


----------



## matzems (18. Juli 2008)

Super V 700! super teil. ok, federweg vorn nur 700 aber das reicht normal voll aus! bin ja keiner der 10m durch die luft jumped! für normale downhilltrails als hobbybiker daher perfekt.


----------



## orangedriver (18. Juli 2008)

@ dr. lefty - wer zum geier brauch 3 cannondales der obersten preiskategorie  - wobei sich die einsatzgebiete auch noch derb überschneiden?

mit sicherheit schwingt auf meiner seite der neid mit -aber ich versteh das wirklich nicht.


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> LLLOOOOOLLL sag ich nur
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, da sind schon eine Menge teurer Teile (Powerarms, Carbon Ti Scheiben, Sattel etc.),  verbaut, wenn auch nicht ganz stimmig (z.B. Felgen mit Bremsflanke), aber der Preis ist schon recht..naja...illusorisch und die 1000,- CAAD4- Schwinge ist wohl eine Erfindung .


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Juli 2008)

Hoffe mal das ich meine roten Schwalben Reifen auch irgendwann mal bekommen werde, weil dann sieht mein kleines Rize wie ein großes RIZE aus ^^


----------



## matzems (18. Juli 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> LLLOOOOOLLL sag ich nur
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



also über geschmack kann man streiten, aber ich find den rahmen abgrund tief häßlich. 
ich glaube auch es ist billiger und sinnvoller 1kg hüftspeck abzutrainieren, und den oberschenkel etwas zu vergrößern, als dieser hight-tech-wahn.
wenn ich manchmal speckige biker auf 5000 rädern sehe muß ich immer schmunzeln. ist wie ein trabant mit nem ferrari-heck-speuler.


----------



## chrikoh (18. Juli 2008)

Pfuuuh!!!
Wahnsinns Fuhrpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (18. Juli 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @ dr. lefty - wer zum geier brauch 3 cannondales der obersten preiskategorie  - wobei sich die einsatzgebiete auch noch derb überschneiden?
> 
> mit sicherheit schwingt auf meiner seite der neid mit -aber ich versteh das wirklich nicht.


 
Versteht ich auch nicht, 



wie man mit nur drei auskommen soll...


----------



## mc-prophet (18. Juli 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @ dr. lefty - wer zum geier brauch 3 cannondales der obersten preiskategorie  - wobei sich die einsatzgebiete auch noch derb überschneiden?
> 
> mit sicherheit schwingt auf meiner seite der neid mit -aber ich versteh das wirklich nicht.



man braucht doch MINDESTENS ein Ersatzbike !


----------



## dr. lefty (18. Juli 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @ dr. lefty - wer zum geier brauch 3 cannondales der obersten preiskategorie  - wobei sich die einsatzgebiete auch noch derb überschneiden?
> 
> mit sicherheit schwingt auf meiner seite der neid mit -aber ich versteh das wirklich nicht.



3+1 = 4  oder 2+2= 4 oder cannondale süchtig . im september werden es 5


----------



## norsemann (19. Juli 2008)

mal eine frage zur lefty , ist durch die einseitige belastung nicht der druck aufm rahmen , also das stück wodie gabel eingesetzt wird , viel größer als bei einer gabel die direkt unter dem steuerrohr sitzt ?


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Juli 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> mal eine frage zur lefty , ist durch die einseitige belastung nicht der druck aufm rahmen , also das stück wodie gabel eingesetzt wird , viel größer als bei einer gabel die direkt unter dem steuerrohr sitzt ?



Welche einseitige Belastung? Die Belastung durch den Luftwiderstand der nur auf der linken Seite vorhanden ist? Oder was?
Die Belastung für den Rahmen durch die Kräfte in Standrohrrichtung ist die gleiche wie bei einer konventionellen Gabel.
Einzig die Gabel incl. Gabelschaft muß die auftretenden Kräfte durch die Einseitige Radaufnahme aufnehmen.
Außerdem haben viele konventionelle Gabeln in der einen Seite die Feder und in der anderen den Dämpfer, so wirklich symetrisch sind die in Bezug auf den Kraftfluß auch nicht.


----------



## norsemann (19. Juli 2008)

hätte ja großes interesse an so einer gabel , nur leider sind die selbst gebraucht immer relativ teuer , und denke mal an meinem super v sl sieht das auch nicht so passend aus oder ?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2008)

die kräfte werden doch fast senkrecht in den rahmen geleitet ... ich seh da kein problem


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Juli 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> hätte ja großes interesse an so einer gabel , nur leider sind die selbst gebraucht immer relativ teuer , und denke mal an meinem super v sl sieht das auch nicht so passend aus oder ?



das ist Geschmacksache, wenn Dir prinzipiell die Lefty an einem Cannondale gefällt ist eine Lefty erste Wahl. Du wärst nicht der erste der eine Lefty an einem SV fährt. CD verbaut die Lefty ja so ziemlich an allen Rahmen bis AM.
Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als eine RST Doppelbrücke  (meine subjektive Meinung). BTW: meine Lefty MAX SPV hat neu in der Bucht 499 Euro gekostet.
Nicht vergessen: Lefty = neues Vorderrad!


----------



## norsemann (19. Juli 2008)

wieviel mm federweg hat die eigentlich ? mal lese ich 120mm mal 100mm oder sind das alles verschiedene modelle der gabel ? und hat die einen  1 1/8 schafft oder 1,5 zoll schafft ? währe zwar egal weil kann ja beides verbauen aber für 1,5 zoll brauche ich dann noch den passenden steuersatz und vorbau da ich einen reduziersatz drinn habe für meine scheiß rst gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (19. Juli 2008)

@ dr.lefty - dann beweg ich mich wahrscheinlich einfach nur in einem anderen finanziellen rahmen.


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Juli 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> wieviel mm federweg hat die eigentlich ? mal lese ich 120mm mal 100mm oder sind das alles verschiedene modelle der gabel ? und hat die einen  1 1/8 schafft oder 1,5 zoll schafft ? währe zwar egal weil kann ja beides verbauen aber für 1,5 zoll brauche ich dann noch den passenden steuersatz und vorbau da ich einen reduziersatz drinn habe für meine scheiß rst gabel



Lefty gibts mit Federweg von 80...140mm wobei die 80mm eine umgebaute 100mm Lefty ist.
Max bis 2007: Stahl / Titanfeder der Rest mit Luftfeder 

Lefty MAX bis 2007 nicht blockierbar! 

guckst Du:http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/08/index.html
bzw: http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/07/


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Lefty gibts mit Federweg von 80...140mm wobei die 80mm eine umgebaute 100mm Lefty ist.
> Max bis 2007: Stahl / Titanfeder der Rest mit Luftfeder
> 
> Lefty MAX bis 2007 nicht blockierbar!
> ...



ne umgebaute 110 er (klugscheiß)


----------



## norsemann (19. Juli 2008)

weiß jemand nen preis für die leichte lefty speed carbon sl ? was muss man dafür so aufm markt hinblättern ?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2008)

so 900 â¬

http://cgi.ebay.de/2007-Cannondale-...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## norsemann (19. Juli 2008)

schade etwas teuer , währe so schön leicht gewesen hätte im gegensatz zu meiner rst gleich nen kg weniger gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so 900 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2007-Cannondale-...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122




US $1.045,00   
 (ca. EUR 659,10)


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2008)

Zwei Coladosen: ein uraltes M700 als Stadtschlampe und ein Chase in Raw-Optik im Aufbau.


----------



## orangedriver (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins in einer früheren Ausbaustufe - muss mal wieder aktuelle Bilder machen 

edit: das mit den Bildern ist komplizierter als ich gedacht habe - habe das Bild in meinem Album, weiß gerade nicht wie ich das hierher bekommen :-(


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2008)

gmk schrieb:


> US $1.045,00
> (ca. EUR 659,10)



+25% MwSt. und Zoll sowie Versand um 50- 60$, der ebenfalls verzollt werden muss .


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

genau mete.


lol... ich hab heut meine lefty abgeschmiert, da ich ja seit 1.5 monaten auf den neuen frame warte... bloß sind die lager rausgefallen weil unten der sprengring rausgerutscht ist. war wohl etwas zu rabiat. hab sie jetzt wieder zusammen. aber sagt mal:
kommen die nuten der lagerbahnen nach unten oder nach oben?


----------



## GehroStefan (22. Juli 2008)

norsemann schrieb:


> weiß jemand nen preis für die leichte lefty speed carbon sl ? was muss man dafür so aufm markt hinblättern ?



Ich hätt noch ne neue Speed carbon da, nie verbaut. Hätt noch gerne 800 dafür. Bilder gibt's bei Interesse.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in einer früheren Ausbaustufe - muss mal wieder aktuelle Bilder machen
> 
> edit: das mit den Bildern ist komplizierter als ich gedacht habe - habe das Bild in meinem Album, weiß gerade nicht wie ich das hierher bekommen :-(


darf ich dir helfen 



sieht gut aus


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in einer früheren Ausbaustufe - muss mal wieder aktuelle Bilder machen
> 
> edit: das mit den Bildern ist komplizierter als ich gedacht habe - habe das Bild in meinem Album, weiß gerade nicht wie ich das hierher bekommen :-(



das bild ist ja alt  hab ich im studivz schon gesehen


----------



## Cannondalefreak (22. Juli 2008)

Ey Jungs ich habe Hier den Fully rahmen vom Rush über. Ich würde ihn verkaufen .
Es ist der Gleiche wie der da oben zu sehen ist. Silber Orange Alu-Ramen. Ihr könnt mir ja schreiben was ihr dafür bieten würdet. Die Federung hinten ist natürlich dabei  

Gruß Cannondalefreak


----------



## chrikoh (22. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> genau mete.
> 
> 
> lol... ich hab heut meine lefty abgeschmiert, da ich ja seit 1.5 monaten auf den neuen frame warte... bloß sind die lager rausgefallen weil unten der sprengring rausgerutscht ist. war wohl etwas zu rabiat. hab sie jetzt wieder zusammen. aber sagt mal:
> kommen die nuten der lagerbahnen nach unten oder nach oben?



Warum wartest du 1,5 Mon. auf den Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

weil da sich nix tut ... auf meine 2. email wurde nicht mehr geantwortet ... der rahmen liegt immernoch beim händler der bekommt niemanden ran.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Juli 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Fatty-One?
> Was ist das?



so sieht eine Fatty ONE aus....











hier noch ein paar 2009er Cannondale Modelle

http://www.bicicletasgonzalo.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=32


----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2008)

WOW! Wenn das mal nicht geil ist! Nur gefällt mir das? Muss es erst noch etwas wirken lassen. Aber geil ist das!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Fährt hier jemand das "Hooligan" von Cannondale ? Dieses weiße Stadtbike mit Starrgabel, 20" und Scheibenbremse ?


----------



## chrikoh (23. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> weil da sich nix tut ... auf meine 2. email wurde nicht mehr geantwortet ... der rahmen liegt immernoch beim händler der bekommt niemanden ran.



Ich habe meinen Austauschrahmen in 11/2 Wochen bekommen


----------



## chrikoh (23. Juli 2008)

@ Fatty One
Ich weiß nicht
Da ist die Lefty schöner


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Juli 2008)

Schöner ist die Lefty schon...doch ich denke das die Fatty sehr leicht sein wird..

außerdem wird gemunkelt das die Fatty als carbon Variante kommen soll....

Wenn man bedenkt das eine aktuelle ALU-Fatty ca. 1280g wiegt...könnte das carbon Teil der Knaller sein vom Gewicht und der Steifigkeit her...

Und 80mm reicht doch beim Hardtail volkommen aus...die Magura gibt es ja auch in 80 und 100mm.

Hier ein die aktuelle leichte Lefty GOLD ca. 1080g plus Mavic Crossmax/R-Sys mit carbon Speichen und Leftynabe.


----------



## grege (23. Juli 2008)

Die Lefty Gold sieht ja  nett aus. Aber Crossmax R-Sys? Beim Rennrad sicherlich ne schöne Sache, aber beim MTB kriegt man ja doch mal nen Ast in die Speichen. Ob die Carbon-Hohl-Speichen das aushalten?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Die Carbonspeichen halte ich echt nur für Gepose, sogern ich Mavic mag.
Selbst beim Rennrad. Hinten werden sie sogar mit klassischen Speichen kombiniert, also nur Show.
Und wo kriegt man da unterwegs Ersatz her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (24. Juli 2008)

hier noch mal mehr zum gucken
http://www.bicicletasgonzalo.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=32


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Austauschrahmen in 11/2 Wochen bekommen



schön ich warte seit 2.6 ... der rahmen hängt noch beim händler ...


----------



## canno-range (24. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schön ich warte seit 2.6 ... der rahmen hängt noch beim händler ...



Da solltest Du Dich aber mal dringend mit Deinem Händler auseinandersetzen. Das kann nicht sein, dass er bei Cannondale keinen erreicht. Mein Händler erreicht da jederzeit jemanden und alle Garantiefälle werden superschnell abgewickelt.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

toll das is der einzige händler in dem kaff... es gibt keinen anderen im umkreis ...


----------



## GehroStefan (24. Juli 2008)

Meinst den Kohl?


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schön ich warte seit 2.6 ... der rahmen hängt noch beim händler ...



Das gits ja nicht-was ist das für ein Händler?
Ich habe auch einige grantige/unfreundliche Emails an Cannondale geschickt,weil da war nicht klar ob ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme oder nicht.Hat aber dann gut geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

ne bei mir in der city der händler... kohl is leider 40 km weg ... das is so kompliziert.

(der hat auch erst seit 2 monaten cannondale, der kennt sich noch net so aus. aber ich will den rahmen ungern rumschicken)


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ne bei mir in der city der händler... kohl is leider 40 km weg ... das is so kompliziert.
> 
> (der hat auch erst seit 2 monaten cannondale, der kennt sich noch net so aus. aber ich will den rahmen ungern rumschicken)



40 Km ist ja nicht sooo weit
Mein Händler ist 100 KM entfernt


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> so sieht eine Fatty ONE aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieviel FW die Fatty wohl haben wird? 80 oder 100?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

igg hab kein auto und die strecke hat 800 hm .. das macht keinen spaß mit dem singlespeeder und der öffentliche nahverkehr braucht 5 std ... und ich fahre 140 km ..


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> igg hab kein auto und die strecke hat 800 hm .. das macht keinen spaß mit dem singlespeeder und der öffentliche nahverkehr braucht 5 std ... und ich fahre 140 km ..



Da gibts niemanden der dich hinfahren kann?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

is egal. hab doch den singlespeeder. ist ein gutes tranning. außerdem hab ich erst nächste woche die kohle für diverse verschleiß und neuteile. außerdem hab ich grad prüfungen-.-


----------



## GehroStefan (24. Juli 2008)

40km und 800hm, das hätt ich auch gerne- wäre eine geile Übungstrecke.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

straße ...


----------



## GehroStefan (24. Juli 2008)

... für's Rennrad optimal


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2008)

wenn man eins hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querschlaeger (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Custom HT ->


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo, schönes Bike, aber warum denn sooo große Bremsscheiben..??

Sind die wirklich nötig an dem Hardtail..??

So steile Berge beim täglichen Training in deiner Umgebung....?

Macht das Spass bei jeder Fahrt das Gewicht raufzuschleppen..?

Und sich meistens mit irgendwelchen Schleif, Reib, Piepsgeräusche zu Ärgern...

Denn ich kenne niemanden der mit dieser Dimension an Bremsen auf dauer glücklich war.

Es sei denn diese Art /Größe ist wichtig weil man mehr als 110KG wiegt und oft Abfahrten rollt mit mehr als 23% Gefälle.

Ansonsten sehe ich, außer man ließt die Bike oder sonstige renomierte Zeitschriften die einem dieses vorgaukeln, keinen Sinn von diesen FETTEN Pizzateller großen Bremsscheiben.

Ich jedenfalls würde wenn möglich 160/160 vorziehen..das reicht doch völlig aus...
Selber fahre ich 160/140..auch alle meine Transalp's haben die bisher ohne Probleme überstanden. Und mit Rucksack/Flaschen etc. wiege ich bestimmt auch 85kg plus das Scalpel was ja nicht unbedingt ein reines Hardtail ist.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2008)

der Rahmen sieht echt klasse aus

hab hier noch ne Gustl rumliegen 210/190 stammt vom DH Monster,da war diese Dimension nötig; am HT reicht mir auch 160/160,aber jeder wie er will


----------



## GehroStefan (25. Juli 2008)

Sind das 203er Scheiben(oder noch größer). Ich fahr 185er und da hat die hintere auch schon mal geraucht. Und das nach ca 450hm.


----------



## Cannondaler (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Cannondale-Gemeinde,

da will ich auch mal mein gutes Stück präsentieren. Das Rad ist zwar schon 5 Jahre alt, aber zwischenzeitlich gab immer wieder neue Parts. 





Gruß Cannondaler


----------



## orangedriver (25. Juli 2008)

@cannondaler: nur vorn die decals von den felgen und dann ist es spitze!


----------



## Cannondaler (25. Juli 2008)

Die Decals sind vorne und hinten jeweils nur auf einer Seite vorhanden. 

Aber ich lasse mir mal "ein Entfernen" durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus, aber warum ist der Schnellspanner so komisch an der Gabel angelehnt ? ( nur so al Mini-Kritik  )


----------



## Cannondaler (25. Juli 2008)

Der Anblick täuscht. Der Schnellspanner liegt nicht an. Er wurde 90 Grad angezogen, da die Tune-SS keinen Anschlag besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (25. Juli 2008)

Cannondaler schrieb:


> Hallo Cannondale-Gemeinde,
> 
> da will ich auch mal mein gutes Stück präsentieren. Das Rad ist zwar schon 5 Jahre alt, aber zwischenzeitlich gab immer wieder neue Parts.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes CD
Hätt ich nur meine Fatty nicht verkauft


----------



## Querschlaeger (26. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, schönes Bike, aber warum denn sooo große Bremsscheiben..??
> 
> Sind die wirklich nötig an dem Hardtail..??
> 
> ...



Dankeschön,

ja die Scheibengröße ist leider notwendig (203/180). Da ich aus einer anderen Sportart komme und eigentlich ein Quereinsteiger bin, liegt mein Gewicht nahezu bei 100kg bei 1.92. Eine Marta SL wäre mir auch lieber  Habe schon viel experimentiert und ausprobiert was Rahmen, Laufräder und Bremsen betrifft. Die Louise ist einfach der Hammer, beißt höllisch, kein Schleifen, Rasseln, satter Druckpunkt und subjektiv immer genug Reserve. Hatte vorher eine Juicy7 160/160 und habe die Scheiben auf meiner Trainingsrunde dunkelblau gefahren - 14% Abfahrt mit >100° Schotter-Spitzkehre.
Das Bike ist somit aus anderen Gesichtspunkten aufgebaut worden. Werde in der nächsten Woche eine Lefty Speed *Bonded* mit SI XC3 one Piece Vorbau verbauen und dann bei 10,8kg liegen. Was in meinen Augen ein sehr aktzeptabler Wert ist, angesichts Größe/Stabilität des Bikes.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Juli 2008)

Moin, 
ja da hat halt jeder so seine pers. Vorlieben bei den Bremsen.

Ich denke jedoch das für dich auch eine Marta mit 180/160 völlig ausreichend wäre.

Und bisher alle Fahrer auf den Transalp's mit der Louise und Adapter für größere Scheiben hatten schleifenden bzw. "Rauchende Colts" nach allen Abfahrten..auch bei der letzten Transalp ende Juni waren wieder 2 Kandidaten dabei mit gleichen problemen.

Glückwunsch wenn es bei deinem Modell nicht so ist.

Trotzdem versuche zumindest immer mal etwas leichtes zu probieren..aber möglichst NIE irgendwelche Tuningteile ...Hochwertige Massenware funktioniert am besten.


----------



## riding_gerch (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich doch auch mal meines zum Besten geben. 
Cannondale Custom Frame - Kampfgewicht ca. 11,2 kg.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2008)

Was ist  an dem Rahmen custom ? Würde mich interessieren, weil ich gerade selbst eines aufbaue.


----------



## roofer51 (26. Juli 2008)

hi all, leider muss ich mich aus gesundheitlichen gründen von meinem bike trennen und das tut höllisch weh. aber auch, weil ich das teil aus platzgründen ständig lediglich hin- und herschieben muss.

es handelt sich um ein m600 bj. 94. farbe deep indigo und dürfte hinsichtlich des allgemeinzustands weltweit einzigartig sein. bei 191 körpergrösse und 94kg lebendgewicht im verhältnis zu den 11kg des bikes wird man einfach nur eins mit dem teil. 

die originalrechnung über 1.975 DM liegt vor und ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen das bike zu verkaufen. hat jemand eine idee, wieviele euronen ich dafür noch verlangen kann?

ohne zu übertreiben: das teil sieht tatsächlich aus wie aus dem laden. technisch völlig ok. keine lackschäden. ich würde ja gerne mal ein bild reinstellen, sobald ich herausgefunden habe, wie das geht...

danke für eure tipps und einen schönen wochenstart wünscht
roofer51.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (26. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Und bisher alle Fahrer auf den Transalp's mit der Louise und Adapter für größere Scheiben hatten schleifenden bzw. "Rauchende Colts" nach allen Abfahrten..auch bei der letzten Transalp ende Juni waren wieder 2 Kandidaten dabei mit gleichen problemen.


Was meinst du mit "rauchenden Colts" 
Ist ja sicher so, dass eine große Scheibe öfter mal bissl schleift, aber das muss nicht weiter stören. Normal erhitzt sie sich aber weniger bei starker Belastung. Welches Problem hast du bei den großen Scheiben erkannt? Habe gerade schon welche zuhause liegen möchte die demnächst verbauen.

Grüße
Hotzemott


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. Juli 2008)

riding_gerch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann möchte ich doch auch mal meines zum Besten geben.
> Cannondale Custom Frame - Kampfgewicht ca. 11,2 kg.



Wie steht denn der Sattel....

Da würde ich sofort einen Termin beim "Proktologen" machen....

Was soll das Überhaupt....bau den doch ab....ist der gleiche Effect.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2008)

omg .... damit hat man aber mehr kontrolle weil man mit den oberschenkeln drücken kann

der rahmen schaut wie ein xs caffeine aus


----------



## riding_gerch (27. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen ist nach Wunschmaßen - eben für 4X - gebaut, im Gegensatz im Chase mit den Rohrsätzen der CC-Bikes. Oberrohrlänge ca. 63cm, Rahmenhöhe 33cm.

@scalpel3000: Schon mal auf nem Trailbike gestanden? Versuch es mal! Auch wenn man den Sattel zum fahren nicht benötigen würde, du wirst ihn sehr vermissen. Du hast keine Möglichkeit das Bike mit den Beinen zu drücken.


----------



## Magnum 204 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins nach weiteren updates:

Shimano SLX Kurbel

Hope Sattelklemme Blau

Conti Speed King

Crank Brothers Eggbeater in Silber/Blau

Brems Adapter in Schwarz,statt silber


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2008)

cool 3 blaue und eine silberne schraube du pimp...

der aufbau ist in meinen augen mehr als sinnlos ... bei dem fahrwerk, die pedale und reifen ... naja mach nur wie du denkst


----------



## lacorona (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe paar Fragen an die Prophet-Besitzer.

Worin unterscheiden sich das normale Prophet und das Prophet MX, abgesehen vom Federweg?

Welche Dämpfereinbaulänge und Hub hat das normale Prophet?

Grüße Lacorona


----------



## mc-prophet (27. Juli 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe paar Fragen an die Prophet-Besitzer.
> 
> ...



-Federweg ist gleich
-beide 200mm/50mm
-das MX hat ein paar Gussets mehr + Kefü
-beim MX kann man "fettere" Gabeln einbauen 
> einfach cannondale.com aufrufen...?!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2008)

+ steckachse hinten


----------



## BlueCloud (31. Juli 2008)

hat jemand schon mehr infos über Shimano/DT Swiss Lefty Naben?
denn hier ist z.b. ein xtr laufradsatz verbaut,auch vorne!
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8VM2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfloh 7 (1. August 2008)

Hallo CD - Fans ,
suche Taurine in XL oder Optimo in L für neues Projekt.
Gruß


----------



## stevenvde (2. August 2008)

Die Fahrräder für die Cannondale-Fahrer für Bejing 2008 sind auch fast fertig. Habe dieses Bild und Artikel (auf Niederländisch) gefunden... Sieht gut aus...







Bitte schauen Sie an...
http://www.fiets.nl/news.asp?NewsId=1888&NewsCatId=5
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=438040


----------



## Calli Potter (3. August 2008)

Das wird bestimmt wieder wenig wiegen das gute Stück 

Mal noch ne andere Frage an euch CD Fahrer!! Wo bekomme ich denn CD Bekleidung her?? Also außer der Bucht und so?? Hat da jemand einen guten Shop???

Kann mir das auch ruhig per PN schicken.


----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

so hier noch ein Paar Pic´s von meinem Scalpel 3 ´07 

soo long


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2008)

juhu 1637 gramm mit sattelklemme und steuersatz sind i.o.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2008)

Na dann aber los jetzt!


----------



## Paolo (4. August 2008)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich günstig ein Cannondale Rush Carbon in der Größe S herbekomme?
Bei welchen Cannondale Händlern bekommt man zudem allgemein sehr hohe Nachlässe? Danke euch!


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2008)

www.bub-usbikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (4. August 2008)

CD Rize Carbon 3
Größe: L
Änderungen: 
Sattel Yutaak Gel Flow
Pedale Shimano PD-M770
(Kettenstrebenschutz nachgerüstet)


----------



## santo77 (4. August 2008)

Hallo!

Hab auch eins.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2008)

kettenstrebe sattel und kurbel passen mal gar noicht an dem rize -.-


----------



## fuzzball (4. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> juhu 1637 gramm mit sattelklemme und steuersatz sind i.o.



und ohne Gepäckträgerbefestigungen, wieso ist er noch nicht aufgebaut?


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2008)

hab ihn eben abgeholt... war aufm weg vom bikeshop nach hause. das tubelesskit fehlt noch.


is ja auch ein 07 er frame und kein 08 er!! aber die farbe mit perleffekt ist echt porno


----------



## basti242 (5. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kettenstrebe sattel und kurbel passen mal gar noicht an dem rize -.-



Der Sattel sollte ja auch in erster Linie an den Hintern passen. Und die Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. August 2008)

ich finde das rize sehr stimmig! Auch Sattel und Kettenstrebe passen gut, schließlich sind die Reifen ja auch schwarz! Über Geschmack......................


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. August 2008)

Moin, hier mal die 2009er Preisliste:

http://www.probike.be/IMG/pdf/BIKES_09_CONSUMER.pdf

und die neuen 2009er Modelle 

http://www.probike.be/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=52


----------



## s´Mattl (5. August 2008)

moin, 

ich gebe zu, dass der fi´zi:k gobi xm farblich besser zum rize gepasst hat, weil rot-schwarz, als der yutaak mit seinem schwarz-orange-silber-mix. 
mir geht´s beim sattel aber eher um das fahrgefühl und die verarbeitung. und da ich den sattel vorher schon in benutzung hatte und damit sehr zufrieden war, kam der auf´s rize. der fi´zi:k ist auf mein rennrad gewandert, da für mich die geklebte decke nicht den eindruck machte, dass sie für dauerhafte beschmutzung ausgelegt ist.

apologie vorbei.


----------



## orangedriver (5. August 2008)

@ santo: hat dir einer die lefty speed sl geklaut oder warum fährst du eine 1er carbon rush mit ner 110er dlr?

@mattl: ich find es ganz ansehnlich. mir persönlich zu viel weiß. ist das schon der geänderte rahmen bzw. dämpferaufnahme. da gabs ja einige problemchen (wegbrechen etc.)?


----------



## s´Mattl (5. August 2008)

wenn ich meine garantiekarte richtig analysiert habe, dann wurde mein rahmen am 19.06.2008 fertiggestellt. die tests wurden in der bike 7/08 und in der mtn-bike (relativ) zeitgleich veröffentlicht mit dem bekannten ergebnis, dass im labortest jeweils zwei testrahmen gebrochen sind. ich schätze, dass die tests allerspätestens im mai stattgefunden haben wegen der drucklegung zur ausgabe, die im juni erschienen ist. von daher will ich mal hoffen, dass in der zeit überarbeitet worden ist. meinen händler auf die frage angesprochen, ob ich mir sorgen machen müsste, sagte er, dass diese tests quasi bis an die bruchlast gegangen sind und kräfte simuliert haben, die bei all-mtn benutzung nicht auftreten würden (wie zb ein drop aus 1,5m, dafür gibt´s ja mittlerweile freerider). einem kumpel, der ein rize 1 besitzt, hat der rahmen bei einer mittelgebirgstour dreimal geknackt. aber man weiß ja nie, wie manche ihre bikes verwenden. ich werde meine augen und ohren offen halten. wenn was passiert, kontaktiere ich meinen ansprechpartner bei CD.


----------



## santo77 (5. August 2008)

Es war einmal ein Rush 3 das ich günstig gekauft habe. Die anderen Teile kamen so nach und nach dazu. Die SL Lefty fehlt noch, da ich nicht sicher bin ob sie ausser leicht auch wirklich gut ist. Da gibt es doch viele vers. Aussagen. Obwohl in USA bekommt man sie zu wirklich guten Preisen. Mal sehen. Das Rad hat so in Größe L 11,4kg.


----------



## orangedriver (5. August 2008)

das carbon 3 gabs mal in blau/schwarz? welche bremse ist denn verbaut? das gewicht erscheint mir ziemlich hoch muss ich sagen. aber wenn du es gewogen hast wirds schon stimmen.


----------



## Paolo (5. August 2008)

Meint ihr ein Rush Carbon in der Größe S wäre für eine 160cm Frau klein genug? Meine Freundin möchte das Bike nämlich gerne haben jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es passen wird.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Der Sattel sollte ja auch in erster Linie an den Hintern passen. Und die Kettenstrebe



ich meine die sitzstrebe. das schwarz passt nicht.


----------



## orangedriver (5. August 2008)

@paolo: ich denke das dürfte passen - aber am besten ist da immer eine Probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (5. August 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @paolo: ich denke das dürfte passen - aber am besten ist da immer eine Probefahrt



Ja aber leider gibt es hier in der Nähe keinen Händler der ein Rush in S hat.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2008)

ausbaustufe von heute


----------



## santo77 (5. August 2008)

Meine Frau hat ein F6 (ist zwar kein Rush) in XS bei 157 cm. Musst Du auf alle Fälle probieren.


----------



## orangedriver (5. August 2008)

@ dkc: interessanter Montage-Ständer


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2008)

joa geht super ^^


----------



## santo77 (5. August 2008)

hallo orangedriver
ja ist von 2007 und die juicy 7 ist es momentan, und eine "echte" gewichtsangabe. Ich denke mit der SL Lefty und ein paar kleinen Feinheiten sind 10,5 kg  drinnen.


----------



## Paolo (5. August 2008)

Was kann man eigentlich von den DT XCR 1.7 und 1.4 Laufrädern halten die bei Cannondale verbaut werden?
Gibt es da irgendwo Gewichtsangaben? Um welche DT Felgen handelt es sich dabei?


----------



## dahmen75 (6. August 2008)

1.4   240s mit 4.2D


----------



## badboy-rudi (6. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ausbaustufe von heute



Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!
Aber vor allem Deine Trinkflaschen hinten links gefallen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (6. August 2008)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> 1.4   240s mit 4.2D



Danke. Und die 1.7?
Gibt es auch irgendwo Angaben über die Gewichte der Laufräder?
Taugt die Cannondale SL Nabe vorne etwas?


----------



## pirat00 (6. August 2008)

Paolo schrieb:


> Danke. Und die 1.7?
> Gibt es auch irgendwo Angaben über die Gewichte der Laufräder?
> Taugt die Cannondale SL Nabe vorne etwas?



die 1.4 liegen glaube ich bei ca.1540gr, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.

die nabe ist eigentlich immer die gleiche, also standartware die sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## orangedriver (6. August 2008)

@paolo: ich glaube die 1.7 sind mit 340 dt naben aufgebaut. hält super ist aber nicht sonderlich leicht


----------



## 2fast4u (6. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand was zum Preis des Dt XCR 1.4 sagen?

Wo kann man den kaufen?

lG


----------



## SmithWesson (6. August 2008)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zum Preis des Dt XCR 1.4 sagen?
> 
> Wo kann man den kaufen?
> 
> lG



kaufen kannst du ihn hier : http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...0-Disc--Vorder----Hinterrad--Modell-2008.html

aber für ne lefty gibt es den laufradsatz so nicht zu kaufen


----------



## 2fast4u (6. August 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> aber für ne lefty gibt es den laufradsatz so nicht zu kaufen




Genau den suche ich aber...


den normalen hab ich bereits, aber eben nicht am Cannondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (6. August 2008)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Genau den suche ich aber...
> 
> 
> den normalen hab ich bereits, aber eben nicht am Cannondale.



ja der lefty Dt laufradsatz wird nicht im freien handel verkauft nur exclusiv an CD für die komplettbikes 
muste mal in der bucht schauen ob da einer seinen verkauft oder die CD händler abklappern


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2008)

Sprich mit einem Händler. Wenn der gutwillig ist, kann er CD schon einen LRS rausleiern.


----------



## Paolo (6. August 2008)

Ist der XCR 1.4 denn in etwa gleichwertig mit einem Mavic SLR Laufradsatz? Tubless wird mit dem DT nicht gehen, das ist klar.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!
> Aber vor allem Deine Trinkflaschen hinten links gefallen mir.



6 liter feinster schlehen, kirsch und johannibeerschnaps. meinmitbewohner hat halt geschmack.


----------



## SFA (6. August 2008)

www.frosthelm.de/frosthelm/content/...omImage?key=imghires&lang=ger&manage_lang=ger


----------



## mtboma (7. August 2008)

Paolo schrieb:


> Meint ihr ein Rush Carbon in der Größe S wäre für eine 160cm Frau klein genug? Meine Freundin möchte das Bike nämlich gerne haben jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es passen wird.



Bin 172cm weiblich, Schritt 80cm und fahre ein Rush in M. Das S sollte schon passen. Das M hat eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 59cm. Ach ja bitte bedenken das die Carbon und Alurahmen sich unterscheiden. Ich habe einen Alu-Rahmen.
Mein Sattel ist recht weit vorne da ja das Rad einfedert sitzt man wieder weiter hinten. Also relativiert sich hier die Oberrohrlänge. Das wird häufig vergessen wenn man nur nach den reinen Maßangaben geht.
Das S währe mir viel zu klein gewesen, da ich lieber gestreckt sitze.
Entscheident ist halt wo deine Freundin klein ist. D.h. kurzer Oberkörper oder eher kurze Beine. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Aber gib doch mal die Maße durch. 160 ist ja relativ.

Kim


----------



## Paolo (7. August 2008)

mtboma schrieb:


> Bin 172cm weiblich, Schritt 80cm und fahre ein Rush in M. Das S sollte schon passen. Das M hat eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 59cm. Ach ja bitte bedenken das die Carbon und Alurahmen sich unterscheiden. Ich habe einen Alu-Rahmen.
> Mein Sattel ist recht weit vorne da ja das Rad einfedert sitzt man wieder weiter hinten. Also relativiert sich hier die Oberrohrlänge. Das wird häufig vergessen wenn man nur nach den reinen Maßangaben geht.
> Das S währe mir viel zu klein gewesen, da ich lieber gestreckt sitze.
> Entscheident ist halt wo deine Freundin klein ist. D.h. kurzer Oberkörper oder eher kurze Beine. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Aber gib doch mal die Maße durch. 160 ist ja relativ.
> ...



Hi Kim,

danke für deine Hilfe. Meine Freundin hat eine Schritlänge von 74cm. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Ich hoffe ja auch das ein S passen wird. Nach deinem Bericht bin ich optimistisch.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

fertig


----------



## mc-prophet (8. August 2008)

sehr geiles Bike !!!!
dkc-live ist wieder "online"

schwarz ist immer zeitlos,aber die "Farbe" deines alten Bikes fand ich
auch geil...


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

die ist geiler! im schatten ist es schwarz glänzent und in der sonne funkeln lauter kleine partikel im lack! hammer!

achja und es ist jetzt tubeless bis jetzt gibt es nen  dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (8. August 2008)

...schön schlicht!


----------



## fuzzball (9. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die ist geiler! im schatten ist es schwarz glänzent und in der sonne funkeln lauter kleine partikel im lack! hammer!
> 
> achja und es ist jetzt tubeless bis jetzt gibt es nen  dafür



die Farbe ist top,aber riiiiiessssssiiiiiiiiige Bremsscheiben- speziell hinten- und die Griffe gefallen mir nicht, ansonsten
kann es sein, dass am HR Milch an dem Übergangstück von Felg zum Reifen zu sehe ist?


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2008)

jupp das mit der milch kann sein und heute hat es sich bewährt. die bremsscheibe hinten wird wahrscheinlich gegen 160 getauscht. vorne brauche ich einfach 180er. joa die griffe stehen außer diskusion.


----------



## Paolo (10. August 2008)

Wer fährt hier eigentlich ein Moto und kann etwas darüber berichten?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2008)

ich kann auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ich habe meinen Fuhrpark um ein Gemini erweitert.





Wer's genauer wissen will, findet HIER weitere Infos.


----------



## SmithWesson (11. August 2008)

hier mal alle 2009 modelle das Bad Boy white edition ein traum 

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=212


----------



## mc-prophet (11. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich kann auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ich habe meinen Fuhrpark um ein Gemini erweitert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo!


----------



## Calli Potter (11. August 2008)

@ Erdi01

Ein echt verdammt leckeres Bike hast de da!! Ist auch eins von der Farbe das nicht so schnell 2 mal im Wald rumfährt!! Echt lecker!!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. August 2008)

ja , tolles teil - würde mir auch gut gefallen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (12. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich kann auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ich habe meinen Fuhrpark um ein Gemini erweitert.


Hallo Erdi, gelbe Felgen, schwarze Kurbeln und das Teil ist perfekt. Aber auch so sehr schön!
jopo


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

sagt mal kommen die nuten der lagerbahnen der lefty nach unten oder nach oben?

ist das normal das der sprengring der die lager hält nach einer knackigen abfahrt rausfliegt und die lager ausspuckt?


----------



## gräfelfing (16. August 2008)

kennt jemand die neuen geometriedaten für das rush und das taurin 2009?

Um wieviel ist das rush SL leichter als das alte?


----------



## deman (17. August 2008)

Hi Cannondaler!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Desktops und Hintergrundbildern fürs Handy, die was mit Cannondale zu tun haben (z.b. den Rize Schriftzug). 
Aber außer den Desktops auf der Cannondale-HP, bin ich bisher leider nicht fündig geworden.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Links für mich? Gern auch per PM.

Gruß Carsten

p.s.: ja, ich weiß das ist hier nicht grade der richtige Thread, aber ich wollt nicht extra nen neuen aufmachen 

Ädit: Und Cannondale-Jerseys finde ich irgendwie auch keine schönen/günstigen  Hat da vielleicht auch wer nen Tipp?


----------



## mc-prophet (17. August 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Hi Cannondaler!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Desktops und Hintergrundbildern fürs Handy, die was mit Cannondale zu tun haben (z.b. den Rize Schriftzug).
> Aber außer den Desktops auf der Cannondale-HP, bin ich bisher leider nicht fündig geworden.
> ...




"Cännendäl-Klamotten" > radkom.de z.B.


----------



## dkc-live (17. August 2008)

weiß denn niemand wie rum die lagerbahnen reinkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (17. August 2008)

Hat jemand von euch evtl so neCANNONDALE VREDESTEIN TEAM LANG ARM TRIKOT HEAVYWEIGHT ????

Wenn ja wie fallen denn da die Größen so aus und bis zu welchem Wetter kann man das denn fahren?? Also bis in den Herbst oder ist das dann schon zu kalt dafür???


----------



## grege (18. August 2008)

Mal leicht OT zum Zeitvertreib ne kleine Preisfrage an die Gemeinde: Was macht dieses schon etwas gammelige Stahl-Rennrad zum "Cannondale (MBK) Rennrad"?


----------



## SmithWesson (18. August 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Mal leicht OT zum Zeitvertreib ne kleine Preisfrage an die Gemeinde: Was macht dieses schon etwas gammelige Stahl-Rennrad zum "Cannondale (MBK) Rennrad"?



jo der meint wohl es verkauft sich besser wenn da oben cannondale steht


----------



## kon (19. August 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Mal leicht OT zum Zeitvertreib ne kleine Preisfrage an die Gemeinde: Was macht dieses schon etwas gammelige Stahl-Rennrad zum "Cannondale (MBK) Rennrad"?



steht doch in der beschreibung ...


... der vorbau


----------



## grege (19. August 2008)

kon schrieb:


> steht doch in der beschreibung ...
> 
> 
> ... der vorbau


 

Jawoll, die Antwort ist gefunden..

Sehr hübsch übrigens, wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, wie der Ahead-Vorbau mit nem Klemmkonus kombiniert wurde.


----------



## Bitburger (19. August 2008)

Hi zusammen, 

möchte mich mal Anschließen, habe endlich Bilder von meiner "reaktivierten" Schönheit!

Als kleiner Bub 1997 mal gekauft, 1998 mit Federgabel ergänzt und vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß mit gehabt!!!

Ab der BW und dem Studium stand es dann lange lange Jahre im warmen Heizungskeller, aber nach einem Umzug ist der Weg zur Arbeit brachial geschrumpft und schöner Wald vor die Haustür gerückt, ab da ging es weiter!

Hier mal der quasi Originalzustand (Kettenblätter waren schon neu) von 1998, im letzten Juni aufgenommen, auf den ersten "neuen" Fahrten:







und hier nach weiteren Änderungen vom letzten WE, Originalgabel, V-Brakes, neue Laufräder mit Ceramic-Beschichtung und Schwalbe-Reifen, damit man endlich auch auf der Straße ordentlich Tempo machen kann. Wiegt noch knappe 11 Kg, aber auch nur wegen der Bärentatzen-Pedale und der langen Sattelstütze. Bin wieder total verliebt in das Teil! Macht hammermäßig viel Spaß! Wollte zwischendurch schon nen CAAD-Rennrad kaufen, aber denke ich habe auch so beides gut unter einen Hut gebracht.

viele Grüße, Christoph


----------



## SmithWesson (19. August 2008)

ja gefällt


----------



## walu123 (20. August 2008)

so soll mein altes auch wieder aussehen....
Original Pepperoni Gabel rein, so wie das früher halt war...

Gruß Walu


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2008)

wer mag puzzle ^^


----------



## mc-prophet (20. August 2008)

hallo dkc-live,
wie hast du das denn hinbekommen?
....und ich bin schon genervt vom Steuersatz meines Rize,bekomme die
Schei..e irgendwie nicht richtig eingestellt (ca. 0,1-0,2mm "Luft")...
p.s.:ist das auf Dauer vertretbar?

mfG Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (20. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wer mag puzzle ^^



ich denke es sind 88 Nadeln, aber wie mein Vorredner.... wie hast Du das hinbekommen?


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2008)

auf einer 1000 hm abfahrt in den alpen (um s2) ist der ssprengring der die lager hÃ¤lt in den faltenbalg gerutscht (ka warum ... is mir eigendlich auch egal) und die lager sind nach unten gerutscht. als ich es gemerkt habe waren die lager hin.

naja hab mir halt neue lager gekauft (30 â¬) die grate an den lagerbahnen entfernt die lefty komplett gesÃ¤ubert (warum auch immer da metallspÃ¤ne drinne waren...)
neu gefettet und so die lager angeordnet,dass es schÃ¶n smooth geht ( durch probieren).

jetzt funzt sie erstmal


----------



## deman (20. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> (warum auch immer da metallspäne drinne waren...)



Irgendwo muss das Material von den Graten ja hin 



Ich hab jetzt aber auch nochmal ne Frage an euch.
Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt fing mein Tretlager an zu knacken, was ja allein schon recht ärgerlich ist, aber das Rad ist halt grad mal 3 Monate alt und hat erst ca 300km runter. Das sollte doch normal auf Kulanz oder Garantie erledigt werden, oder?

Getauscht werden muss es ja auf jeden Fall und da hab ich mir überlegt, ob nicht ein besseres Lager und ein paar bessere Kurbeln gut wären?
XT? oder gibts da auch was nettes von Sram? Was würdet ihr empfehlen

Gruß Carsten


----------



## M900schorsch (20. August 2008)

hallo,
habe auch noch was schönes in "Gelb"  
Vor zwei Jahren für 120,- Euro aus der Tageszeitung gekauft und seitdem ca. 5000 km gefahren. 
Letztens noch mal ca. 250,- Euro investiert, denn das Fahren mit dem "Alteisen" macht wirklich Spaß 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## grege (20. August 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt aber auch nochmal ne Frage an euch.
> Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt fing mein Tretlager an zu knacken, was ja allein schon recht ärgerlich ist, aber das Rad ist halt grad mal 3 Monate alt und hat erst ca 300km runter. Das sollte doch normal auf Kulanz oder Garantie erledigt werden, oder?
> 
> Getauscht werden muss es ja auf jeden Fall und da hab ich mir überlegt, ob nicht ein besseres Lager und ein paar bessere Kurbeln gut wären?
> ...



Goldene Tretlagerknackregel: Es ist nie das Tretlager. 

Ein paar Beispiele, was nach meiner Erfahrung so alles zu Knackgeräuschen aus dem Tretlager führen kann:

Sattelstütze lose
Sattel lose
Kettenblattschrauben lose
Pedale lose
Laufrad lose
sonstwie defektes Laufrad
Steuersatz / Lenker / Vorbau lose.

Wenns tatsächlich das Innenlager ist nach 3 Monaten/300 km sollte das wohl ein Garantiefall sein.


----------



## deman (20. August 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Goldene Tretlagerknackregel: Es ist nie das Tretlager.
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele, was nach meiner Erfahrung so alles zu Knackgeräuschen aus dem Tretlager führen kann:
> 
> ...



Hmm, die Punkte 1,2 und 7 kann ich schonmal ausschließen.
Die andern Punkte (bis auf 6) werd ich morgen mal durchchecken.

Es knackt halt nicht durchgehend sondern nur wenn ich mal etwas kräftiger in die Pedale trete (Steigungen, etc.) und dann nur immer wenn das rechte Pedal bei ca. 2-3Uhr ist.


----------



## SmithWesson (21. August 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Hmm, die Punkte 1,2 und 7 kann ich schonmal ausschließen.
> Die andern Punkte (bis auf 6) werd ich morgen mal durchchecken.
> 
> Es knackt halt nicht durchgehend sondern nur wenn ich mal etwas kräftiger in die Pedale trete (Steigungen, etc.) und dann nur immer wenn das rechte Pedal bei ca. 2-3Uhr ist.



das problem hatte ich auch mal bei mir war die kassette nicht richtig fest so das die kette nicht sauber lief und dan knackte es wenn man irgendwo hochfahren wollte aber immer nur einmal


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

@deman 

ne ne das material war noch von der verarbeitung der gabel. das war aluspäne vom dréhen ...


----------



## walu123 (21. August 2008)

Hallo an alle Cannondale Freaks,

habe nen alten 1996er HT Rahmen bekommen. Rahmen ist soweit o.k., keine großen Beschädigungen, aber der Lack ist ziemlich fertig.
Ein Cannondale Händler hat mir angeboten den Rahmen inkl. Decals in meiner Wunschfarbe zu lackieren. Kostet dann rund 250
Garantie bleibt erhalten.

Hat das jemand schon gemacht, oder weiss jemand ne günstigeren Tipp??

Danke!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

wald und wiesen beschichter pulvern lassen und selbst bekleben. aber die cannondale lackierung wird bei cannondale in den niederlanden gmacht und du bekommst auch die tollen spezialfarben.


----------



## walu123 (21. August 2008)

ah ha, in den NL. Mich hats schon gewundert, dass ich jede Farbe bekomme, als auch Teamlackierung etc. Muss ich mals chauen,w as aktuell ist. Dann ist´s mir vielleicht wert... Alternativ gibts ja öfters mal die Rahmen-Hoch-Umtausch Aktion. Muss ich mir mal nach dem Urlaub erklären lassen...

Gruß Walu


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

bei der umtausch aktion gibst du den alten zurück und bekommst nen neuen


----------



## chrikoh (21. August 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Goldene Tretlagerknackregel: Es ist nie das Tretlager.
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele, was nach meiner Erfahrung so alles zu Knackgeräuschen aus dem Tretlager führen kann:
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Taurin war es die Hülse im Tretlager-neuer Rahmen


----------



## gräfelfing (22. August 2008)

Kann mir schnell jemand sagen wie lange das Rush steuerrohr mit und ohne die schwarzen steuersatzringe ist?

Oder die Länge zw. den beiden Lefty aufnahmen?


----------



## mete (22. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> Kann mir schnell jemand sagen wie lange das Rush steuerrohr mit und ohne die schwarzen steuersatzringe ist?
> 
> Oder die Länge zw. den beiden Lefty aufnahmen?



115mm ohne Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gräfelfing (23. August 2008)

wirklich so kurz?

wieviel ist den mit den steuersatzringen?

merci


----------



## ]:-> (23. August 2008)

Hi,
weiß jemand von euch wie die 2009er F1 und F2 ausgestattet sind? Sie stehen anscheinend schon in dem ein oder anderen Laden ... wäre super wenn da jemand Infos hätte.

grüße


----------



## Luis-Che (24. August 2008)

Vor 5 Monaten hatte ich mein neues Caffeine F3 (Modell 2007, modifiziert) gepostet.
Nach knapp 1000km sieht's nun so aus:



Hatte relativ schnell hinten auf RR 2008 2.4 gewechselt (mehr Komfort) und vor Kurzem noch die Tune's durch Hope Schnellspanner getauscht (klemmt besser).
Hinten nutze ich mittlerweile auch'n anderen Schlauch: Schwalbe SV13*F* - seither keinen Platten mehr (mit SV14 hatte ich in 3 Monaten 3 Plattfüsse).

Fazit zum F3:
Wenn man die etwas maue Serienausstattung auffrischt, hat man ein 100%ig zuverlässiges und robustes Stress-frei-Bike ... bin überaus zufrieden 
Die 203'er Scheibe vorne wäre, selbst bei meinem Gewicht, vielleicht nicht unbedingt notwendig gewesen, aber bei scharfen Kurven nach schnellen Abfahrten kann man hiermit ggf. mal'n Ticken später bremsen.

Sonstige Ausstattung:

Schaltung: SRAM X-9 2008
Antrieb: Shimano XT 2008
Bremsen: Juicy 5 203/180
LRS: DT240/EX5.1d/NN2.25 vorne, DT340/EX5.1d/RR2.4 hinten
Sattel/-stütze: Specialized Alias/Thomson Elite
(Das Bike hat genau 11,0kg.)


----------



## ]:-> (24. August 2008)

Oh, das gefällt!
Finde es einen großen Vorteil an dem Rahmen dass er auch richtig breite Reifen zulässt.
Die Sattelüberhöhung/Position sieht gut aus, welche RH ist es denn und wie groß bist du?
11kg kingt auch auch nicht verkehrt (ohne Pedale, oder?).
Lassen sich die Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegen - sieht gerade irgendwie danach aus?


----------



## SmithWesson (25. August 2008)

Luis Che

Die 203'er Scheibe vorne wäre, selbst bei meinem Gewicht, vielleicht nicht unbedingt notwendig gewesen, aber bei scharfen Kurven nach 
schnellen Abfahrten kann man hiermit ggf. mal'n Ticken später bremsen.

schönes bike  aber die 200er scheibe ist wirklich übertrieben


----------



## dkc-live (25. August 2008)

ja die schalzuege lassen sich durchgengig verlegen und das gewicht ist mit pedalen


----------



## Luis-Che (25. August 2008)

dkc-live hat beide Fragen korrekt beantwortet  ... Danke.

Zu den noch fehlenden Infos:
Der Rahmen ist Größe L und ich habe 184cm (kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper); Schritthöhe so um die 80cm.
Durch das relativ lange Oberrohr und das relativ kurze Sitzrohr ist der Rahmen in L für mich wie geschaffen. 

Auch die Lackierung (matt grau) ist genau mein Fall; lediglich die Decals könnten etwas dezenter sein.


----------



## basti242 (25. August 2008)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> basti hier mal ein link da werden bikes im dauertest bewertet unter anderem ein prophet da wurde auch ein 200/57 eingbaut
> http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/dauertest1-1207.pdf



Hallo 

hab es jetzt mal mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 Air 200/57 ausprobieren können. Funktioniert leider nicht. Komplett eingefedert schleift der Hinterreifen (Big Betty) am Sitzrohr. In der FR Einstellung.
Schade aber hätte ja klappen können.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. August 2008)

Ich hab' bei meinem auch schon mal rumprobiert. Aber selbst mit 50 mm Hub kommt die RQ bis auf vielleicht 1mm ans Sitzrohr (Rahmengröße M, FR Geo). Mit ner Betty sind es dann vielleicht 5 mm. Wer im Prophet mehr Hub fahren will, muss wohl XC Geo fahren, oder derre Pneus aufziehen. In beiden Fällen wäre mehr Hub vollkommen sinnlos.

Machbar wäre höchstens ein Fox mit 51,8 mm Hub.


----------



## basti242 (25. August 2008)

Genau oder den Rahmen wechseln. So wirds wohl früher oder später kommen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. August 2008)

Wieso wechseln?

Ist doch ein super Enduro/Leichtfreerider. Beinahe mit litevillemäßigem Einsatzbereich, aber mit weniger Dellenrisiko.
Ich werd' meinen Prügeln bis er in alle Einzelteile zerfällt.
Nach einem Jahr gibts aber noch keine Anzeichen dafür; kann also ne Weile dauern.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. August 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe lange gegoogelt finde aber kein Testbericht vom "Rush 5" 08 in Alu, hat jemand vielleicht ein Link für mich? Sind irgendwelche Mängel an diesem Bike bekannt?
Kennt jemand vielleicht auch das Gewicht (Alu)?


----------



## orangedriver (26. August 2008)

@speedy: ich fahre ein 07er rush 5 und kann von keinen mängeln berichten. in der originalausstattung ist es sacksschwer für eine marathonbike dieser preiskategorie (ich glaube um die 12-13 kilo). das fahrwerk mit lefty und fox ist top. mit ein bissl leichtbau ein wahnsinnsrad


----------



## gaumas (26. August 2008)

Ich bin das Rush in Alu ein Wochenende gefahren, bevor ich mir die Carbon Version gekauft habe. Handling war super, hat richtig Spass gemacht mit dem Bike. Habe mir eigentlich nur für Carbon entschieden, weil ich etwas Gewicht sparen wollt - das kannst Du aber auch ganz gut mit anderen Mitteln machen und den Alu Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (26. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war in der bike sport news04/2008 ein kleiner Test des Alu Rush 

Ich hatte mich auch schon auf die Alu-Version eingeschossen, aber dann hat mir ein Händler ein Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte...
Eigentlich egal, so oder so ein geiles bike, v.a. wegen der gelungenen Geometrie - ich sitze manchmal den ganzen Tag auf dem Ding und falle abends trotzdem nicht tot auf die Couch


----------



## Hoffi1972 (26. August 2008)

So nun will Ich mal Mein Altes  Fully Vorstellen


----------



## dkc-live (26. August 2008)

wow ...


----------



## Hoffi1972 (26. August 2008)

Ich Hab es Jetzt


----------



## Hoffi1972 (27. August 2008)

Meine Rechtschreibung ist das 2009 Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2008)

ich bin mal so frei


----------



## fuzzball (27. August 2008)

Hoffi1972 schrieb:


> Ich Hab es Jetzt



gefällt
klasse Farbe,orginal?


----------



## Hoffi1972 (27. August 2008)

Ne , Farbe vorher rot schwarz . Jetz iss es Perlmuttweiss ! Dämpfer Fox Ava 
NUN EINE FRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!! Soll ich die Gabel auch noch lackieren ?


----------



## Hoffi1972 (27. August 2008)

Wie ging das mit dem Foto Meister ?


----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2008)

[ img ] link [/img ]  ohne leerzeichen


----------



## fuzzball (27. August 2008)

Hoffi1972 schrieb:


> Ne , Farbe vorher rot schwarz . Jetz iss es Perlmuttweiss ! Dämpfer Fox Ava
> NUN EINE FRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!! Soll ich die Gabel auch noch lackieren ?



nein
sieht doch super aus mit dem schwarzen kontrast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. August 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße wäre (Theoretisch) beim Rush die Richtige bei einer Schrittlänge (Schritthöhe) von 85 cm und 178 Größe?

danke!


----------



## enermax64 (28. August 2008)

nu da will ich mich doch glatt weg auch mal mit einreihen


----------



## orangedriver (28. August 2008)

@speedy: ich fahr mit 178cm Körpergröße ein Rush in L - Passt wie der Ar... auf den Eimer


----------



## ]:-> (28. August 2008)

Interessehalber, da ich gerade mit einem F1 (62,2er Oberrohr) liebäugle, bei identlischer Körpergröße.

@orangedriver: was für einen Vorbau verwendest du denn? Das Rush (L) hat ja ein 62,5er Oberrohr.


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @speedy: ich fahr mit 178cm Körpergröße ein Rush in L - Passt wie der Ar... auf den Eimer



ich würd ne m nehmen ...

besonders wenn da sgelände etwas technischer wird. also mein caffeine passt auch wie arsch auf eimer in M und die geo ist ja fast gleich


----------



## orangedriver (28. August 2008)

@ ]:->: ich fahre einen 100m Vorbau mit 5° und einen Rizer. Ich finde auf einem Rush muss man auch ein wenig gestreckt sitzen.


----------



## grege (28. August 2008)

Bin 177 und fahre alle CD-Modell in M (Taurine, Scalpel, Prophet - auf nem Rush saß ich bislang allerdings noch nicht). Beim L ist das Oberrohr dann schon ziemlich lang. Grad mit dem Rush will man ja auch mal den einen oder anderen verwinkelten Trail fahren und nicht immer nur Forstwege.


----------



## RheingauBiker (28. August 2008)

Ich bin ein langes Elend mit 1.90, vielleicht auch im Lauf der Jahrzehnte auf 1.88 geschrumpft. Mit dackelkurzen Beinen, so ca. 86-87 cm fahr ich auch noch ein Rush Carbon in L. OK, die Sattelstütze erinnert a bisl an John Holmes (Syntace P6 in 400 mm), aber das Oberrohr ist tatsächlich so lang, das es in der Länge meinem alten Speiseeis in XL entspricht. Der Vorbau ist der längste und steilste den es als SI Version gibt. Standardmässig ist da ja meist ein kurzer flacher Stummel drauf. Der passt optisch prima, aber ich finde, zusammen mit der bocksteifen Lefty wird das Lenkverhalten dann einfach zu hecktisch. Da passen die wohl ca. 120 mm Länge schon besser zu einem Marathon-Fully. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wandert automatisch etwas mehr Richtung AM, und das Handling wird auch besser.
Hiermit plädiere ich also auch für M !


----------



## speedygonzales (28. August 2008)

sind das wirklich die "Wellgo" Pedale vom Standard Rush Alu? da seht weder eine Bezeichnung noch finde ich ähnliche unter dem Name "Wellgo" im Internet.


----------



## mete (28. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> sind das wirklich die "Wellgo" Pedale vom Standard Rush Alu? da seht weder eine Bezeichnung noch finde ich ähnliche unter dem Name "Wellgo" im Internet.



Ja das sind Wellgos, leider nicht kompatibel mit Shimano SPD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (28. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ja das sind Wellgos, leider nicht kompatibel mit Shimano SPD.



ich verstehe es nicht ganz, an meinen Schuhe habe ich SM SH51 von Shimano dran die sehen aber exakt wie die WPD-98A von Wellgo aus ich habe aber Problemen aus den Pedalen rauszukommen, ich muss den Fuß extrem drehen (also nicht mit Kraft sondern extrem drehen)


----------



## mete (28. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich verstehe es nicht ganz, an meinen Schuhe habe ich SM SH51 von Shimano dran die sehen aber exakt wie die WPD-98A von Wellgo aus ich habe aber Problemen aus den Pedalen rauszukommen, ich muss den Fuß extrem drehen (also nicht mit Kraft sondern extrem drehen)



wie gesagt, nicht kompatibel, Du brauchst Wellgo- Cleats, bei mir bin ich gar nicht erst hereingekommen.


----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2008)

bin 180cm fahre alle CD`s in M, außer das Judge in S


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> @ ]:->: ich fahre einen 100m Vorbau mit 5° und einen Rizer. Ich finde auf einem Rush muss man auch ein wenig gestreckt sitzen.



ich fahre 90 mm vorbau und nen flat ...


----------



## Hoffi1972 (28. August 2008)

Sehr Schön !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoffi1972 (28. August 2008)

enermax64 schrieb:


> nu da will ich mich doch glatt weg auch mal mit einreihen



Schick


----------



## mikepoint (29. August 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen

1993er M800 "Beast of the East" Farbe: Deep Indigo (L)
2006er Rush 1000 Farbe: Siemens Team Replika (L)

1996er M400 Farbe: Black fade to ultraviolet (XS) (für meinen Neffen)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Link schon bekannt ist...aber wer mal in alten Zeiten (und Katalogen) schwelgen möchte...
www.vintagecannondale.com


----------



## scalpel69 (30. August 2008)

mein R600, staubt seit 3 Jahrem im Keller vor sich hin:


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2008)

schenk es liebr mir bevor du es einstauben läßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenvde (31. August 2008)

edit: Problem mit Bilder... :-(


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2008)

das heißt?


----------



## basti242 (2. September 2008)

Am WE hab ich in Winterberg den Joost Wichmann getroffen. Der hatte ein Moto aus Alu dabei. 
Ich fands auf jeden Fall schöner als das Carbonmodell. Nicht so ein dicker Klumpen Material an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Ob es wirklich kommen wird konnte er mir nicht sagen. Es ist wohl im Test aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift.
Foto hab ich leider keins. Sieht aber fast aus wie das Carbon. Es fehlen lediglich die organischen Formen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## stevenvde (2. September 2008)

stevenvde schrieb:


> edit: Problem mit Bilder... :-(



2. Versuch... Update am 29/08/2008: Lefty 88+ Tuning.


----------



## deman (2. September 2008)

Oha, extrem schönes Gerät. Respekt


----------



## chrikoh (2. September 2008)

Sehr schönes Taurin 
Mir hat die alte Lackierung besser gefallen als die bei meinem Neuen (Austauschrahmen)
Waren die Aufkleber schon auf der Lefty?
Wieviel hat das 88+ Tuning gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (2. September 2008)

das sind 88+ Aufkleber, die bekommst du nur wenn du dort deine Lefty tunen lässt.
einzeln _nicht_ erhältlich!


----------



## Calli Potter (2. September 2008)

So ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale erst zu einem richtigem Cannondale  Schade das ich selber keine bei mir drauf habe


----------



## mc-prophet (3. September 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Am WE hab ich in Winterberg den Joost Wichmann getroffen. Der hatte ein Moto aus Alu dabei.
> Ich fands auf jeden Fall schÃ¶ner als das Carbonmodell. Nicht so ein dicker Klumpen Material an der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme.
> Ob es wirklich kommen wird konnte er mir nicht sagen. Es ist wohl im Test aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift.
> Foto hab ich leider keins. Sieht aber fast aus wie das Carbon. Es fehlen lediglich die organischen Formen.
> ...



> bei http://badbikes-online.de ist das (Alu-) Moto 4 schon zu sehen (ca.2500 â¬)...
   ...und das Prophet 2009


----------



## gmk (3. September 2008)

mc-prophet schrieb:


> > bei badbikes-online.de ist das (Alu-) Moto 4 schon zu sehen (ca.2500 )...
> ...und das Prophet 2009



wo?


----------



## mc-prophet (3. September 2008)

gmk schrieb:


> wo?



http://badbikes-online.de > bei Suche einfach moto eingeben...


----------



## gmk (3. September 2008)

danke


----------



## stevenvde (3. September 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Taurin
> Wieviel hat das 88+ Tuning gekostet?



Danke.

Tuning (1175 gr) kostet 320 Euro (Belgien), inkl. Aufklebersatz.


----------



## canno-range (3. September 2008)

stevenvde schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Tuning (1175 gr) kostet 320 Euro (Belgien), inkl. Aufklebersatz.



was wird denn da gemacht, um die Lefty zu erleichtern?


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2008)

also ich sehe titanschrauben. eventuell noch ne titan negativfeder und eventuell lagerbahnen?

oder wird einfach nur 300  teures ultraleichtbau helium in die luftkammer gefüllt?


----------



## stevenvde (3. September 2008)

Sind getauscht werden: Lagers, Dichtungen, Öl, Schutzgummi usw...
Gewinn: etwa 80 gr.
Die Titanschrauben sind nicht im 88+ Tuning einbegriffen, habe Ich getauscht...

Siehe auch: http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=2&L=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (4. September 2008)

hi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich NEUE Rahmen von Cannondale bekomme mit Garantie.

Gibt es da einen Händler der das anbietet?(F1-F3, Taurine)

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2008)

alle händler machen das. frag einfach ml

www.bub-usbikes.de
www.bunnyhoptshop.de
usw.


----------



## Vokuhila (4. September 2008)

hier mein f1000.
ich weiß, muss die leitungen noch kürzen


----------



## DAMDAM (5. September 2008)

Moin 

kann mir jemand von Euch mal sagen welche Gabeleinbauhöhen ihr bei Euren Taurins habt ? Meine Freundin möchte gerne an ihrem Taurin Team eine Sid und keine Lefty(bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion!) hat da jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Reduziersteuersätzen und der richtigen Einbauhöhe ?

Im Moment wollte ich erstmal ne Reba WC verbauen, welche eine Einbauhöhe von 478mm hat.

Gruß Christian

P.S. So sieht er aus der neue Rahmen (war ein Angebot ):


----------



## THe_SpitFire (5. September 2008)

i9ch hba nenn chase 2


----------



## deman (7. September 2008)

THe_SpitFire schrieb:


> i9ch hba nenn chase 2



Gibts den Satz auch auf deutsch?


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2008)

ne lefty hat 475 mm (hab ich so im hinterkopf)


welche rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich bei nem cannondale rennrad? ich ich bin 178 cm groß mit 85 cm schrittlänge

ich tendiere zu 56 cm!


----------



## grege (7. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> welche rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich bei nem cannondale rennrad? ich ich bin 178 cm groß mit 85 cm schrittlänge
> 
> ich tendiere zu 56 cm!



Ich fahr bei ungefähr Deiner Größe einen 54er-Rahmen. Gefällt mir besser, 56 ist mir nicht mehr wendig genug (56 habe ich - bei kürzerem Vorbau - am Tourenrad. Ist schon deutlich behäbiger).


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2008)

hmm ich fahr ja auch nen M rahmen am mtb... wendig wäre schon toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (8. September 2008)

Hat wer Fotos von Cannondale 2009?


----------



## maenson (8. September 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Hat wer Fotos von Cannondale 2009?



Hier kann man sich die meisten der 2009er Modelle anschauen:
http://www.bub-usbikes.de/B&B-Shop-Cannondale-2009.htm


----------



## santo77 (8. September 2008)

Danke


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUWERTIGES-CANN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

was ein schickes teil ^^


----------



## mc-prophet (9. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUWERTIGES-CANN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> was ein schickes teil ^^



:kotz:
...ich hoffe Du meinst das nicht ernst...


----------



## gmk (9. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> was ein schickes teil ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUWERTIGES-CANN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> was ein schickes teil ^^



na wenigstens ein echtes Cannondale. Wenn ich manchmal sehe was für ein Schrott mit Cannondale-Aufklebern verkauft werden soll


----------



## fuzzball (9. September 2008)

sieht ein bißchen wie ein Caffein aus


----------



## RheingauBiker (10. September 2008)

Immerhin ist es doch ein realistischer Bieter: "WER SICH MIT FAHRRÄDER AUSKENNT WEISS WAS ER VOR SICH HAT"
Allen Andern verkauft er gern ein "neuwertiges" CD von schätzungsweise 1994 !


----------



## t.s.92 (10. September 2008)

f600 fatty ultra dlr, bild im fotoalbum


----------



## Calli Potter (10. September 2008)

Habe gestern mal einen Blick in den neuen CD Katalog werfen können. Sind richtig lecker die Bikes!! Wenn die auch in echt so Hammer aussehen!! Nice!!


----------



## walu123 (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt ist mein Prophet auch mal vorläufig fertig.

Hier mal ein Bild:
Prophet SL "L", 
Lefty Max, 
Nope Athmosphere LRS, 
SLX Kurbel, 
SLS Schlathebel, 
FSA K-Force Lenker
etc.




Achja, ich weiß, der Wasserträger am Sattel sieht ******* aus, ist aber ungemein praktisch, geb ich nicht mehr her.
Und die beiden Kurbelblattschrauben müssen noch getauscht werden, diese doofen Torx...
Gewicht ca. 11,8kg

Gruß Walu


----------



## walu123 (10. September 2008)

Und hier gleich mein neues Projekt.
Ist ein altes M700 
mit Pepperoni-Gabel in 11/4", 
dazu noch ne Manitou Gabel.
Dann noch ne Tune Kurbel, muss noch erneuert werden.
die allerersten XT-V-Brakes mit Parallelogramm überhaupt, hab ich vo der Eurobike damals schon aus USA erhalten. 
Der erste Crossmax LRS überhaupt ist nicht auf dem Bild, kommt aber dran. Hab ich schon da liegen.
Ringlé Flaschenhalter, etc...




Gruß Walu


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. September 2008)

Schickes Prophet!

Ist das ein Float R ? Wie macht der sich in dem Rahmen? Durchsacken, Wippen...?


----------



## walu123 (10. September 2008)

ich ein normaler R.
Bin damit ganz zufrieden. Allerdings ist der Rebound komtplett offen, , da er sonst sehr träge ist. Wippen ist da, aber für mich nicht weiter störend. Für mich also kein Grund zum wechseln...
Durchsacken ist kein Thema, fahre allerdings kein allzu harten Sachen, Drops bis max. 1m, das meiste normale Touren.

Gruß Walu


----------



## SmithWesson (10. September 2008)

einfach nur GEILLL ich würde es sofort kaufen aber ist bestimmt nen proto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (10. September 2008)

mal ne kleine Frage an die restlichen Lefty(Max TPC)-Fahrer,meine 
Lefty macht beim Einfedern ein "schmatziges" Geräusch,wirkt etwas zäh
und hat auch nicht mehr den vollen Federweg,hat jemand eine Ahnung
was da genau kaputt ist und was die Reparatur evtl. kostet ?


danke schon mal für eure Antworten...


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

dreh mal die kappe oben ab nimm die splitrings ab und zieh die lefty mal auseinader. ruhig ein bissl kräftiger (aber pass auf der faltenbald kann reißen also die unterseite hochschieben). dann sollte das mit dem federweg gegessen sein.


----------



## mc-prophet (10. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> dreh mal die kappe oben ab nimm die splitrings ab und zieh die lefty mal auseinader. ruhig ein bissl kräftiger (aber pass auf der faltenbald kann reißen also die unterseite hochschieben). dann sollte das mit dem federweg gegessen sein.



hallo dkc-live,
danke,werde ich mal probieren,kann evtl. auch die Dämpferkatusche undicht sein?
Denke auch noch über ein Tuning bei 88 nach...schon mal Erfahrung mit 
denen gemacht?


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

bei cannondale gibs ne anleitung zu Ã¶lwechsel.
(muss nur die kappe an der unterseite abschrauben und schon siehste das Ã¶lbad. (an der kappe hÃ¤ngt auch das komplette tpc was du gleich mit rausziehst.
schau dirs einfach mal an (unter tech docs)

das die kartusche undicht ist schlieÃe ich aus! oder tritt oben an der topcap Ã¶l aus? unten am fuÃ? oder ist es um den faltenbalg Ã¶lig?
wenn nein mach dir keine sorgen.

ich denk auch grad darÃ¼ber nach ein tuning bei 88 zu machen. aber irgenwie hab ich das keine lust drauf da das 300 â¬ kostet und meine lagerbahnen nach 6 t km bereits kerben aufweisen ... naja hab sie heut mal gedreht und jetzt geht die gabel wie neu. (is aber tricky zu machen)

aber an der dÃ¤mpfung lohnt sich das tunning auf jedenfall


----------



## mc-prophet (10. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bei cannondale gibs ne anleitung zu ölwechsel.
> (muss nur die kappe an der unterseite abschrauben und schon siehste das ölbad. (an der kappe hängt auch das komplette tpc was du gleich mit rausziehst.
> schau dirs einfach mal an (unter tech docs)
> 
> ...



Öl tritt nicht aus,werde das "Teil" dann mal auseinandernehmen,aber wohl
erst,wenn ich außem' Urlaub komme...


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

20 minuten mit ölwechsel dauerts bloß. viel spaß is echt easy going


----------



## mc-prophet (10. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 20 minuten mit ölwechsel dauerts bloß. viel spaß is echt easy going



Danke für die Tips !
p.s.: wo bekomme ich das Öl denn "mal zum guten Tarif" ?


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

motorradladen .... upsidedowngabelöl. hab nen liter für nen 10ner bekommen.

wir haben bei godshavethequeen in ne lefty max 2.5-5.0 er reingefüllt und danach lief sie ganz gut, zuvor war sie etwas überdämpft. (er is auch nicht grad ne fee ^^)


----------



## mikepoint (11. September 2008)

Heut war richtig super Wetter und da hab ich meine beiden Hobel mal abgelichtet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (11. September 2008)

ein Ringlé Flaschenhalter, hübsch, wie der Rest, Retro halt. Mal sehen wie lange es braucht, bis meins fahrbereit ist...

Mit dem schönen Wetter ist´s vorbei, zumindest bei mir im jetzt dunklen Oberschwaben, Donnergrollen ohne Ende, dazu setzt jetzt Regen ein...

Gruß Walu


----------



## walu123 (13. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

oben schon kurz erwähnt, dank schlechtem Wetter heute bereits mal "fahrfertig" gemacht.

Das eigentlich interesante für mich ist die Geschichte dieses Bikes. Habe es vor sehr vielen Jahren 1994 neu gekauft, damals sogar noch ohne V-Brakes und Federgabel. Dann im Laufe der nächsten Jahre bis 1998 aufgebaut und auch sehr viel gefahren. Der Rahmen dürfte mindestens 40Tkm auf der Uhr haben, es wurden damit Kurierfahrten gemacht und Zeitungen ausgetragen, von hier bis zur Atlantikküste, an die Ostsee, min. 3x um ganz Mallorca etc. Dabei waren auch etliche Hobbyrennen. Sieht man ihm auch an.
Aufgerüstet wurde dann auch mit ner Federgabel, im Prinzip ist nichts mehr von damals übrig.
1999 habe ich es dann verkauft, da ich unbedingt ein Fully wollte und mir der Fortschritt der Technik wichtiger war als das alte Bike zu behalten.
Doch schon ein jahr später habe ich bereits bereut, da mir das Fahrverhalten des M700 immer gepasst hat. Nun hat es einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich vor zwei Wochen die Info erhalten habe, das Bike wieder zu bekommen, bzw. das, was davon übrig war und ist. Ein Bild hab ich schon gepostet.
Jetzt hab ichs mal zusammengebaut mit Teilen, die ich eh noch hatte.
Gewicht ist genau bei 10kg, Potential ist natürlich hierbei vorhanden ohne Ende, klar. 
Der Winter kommt ja erst noch...






Gruß Walu

P.S.: Ich weiß, die Kurbelschrauben sind ziemlich bunt, die Züge noch nicht gekürzt, die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit unten....


----------



## s´Mattl (13. September 2008)

@ walu123,

schönes, zeitloses Cannondale-Design ohne viel Schnickschnack. Die Farbharmonie wird tatsächlich durch die Kurbelblattschrauben getrübt, ggf. würde ich noch den CODA-Sticker entfernen, dann hast Du als Farben nur noch Schwarz, Silber und ein dunkles Rotbraun/ Ziegelrot. 

Mattl


----------



## basti242 (13. September 2008)

@walu123

sehr schönes Bike, hab genau das gleiche aber komplett neu bestückt. Mal schaun wenn ich es heute noch sauber mache, mach ich noch ein Bild.

Gruß
Basti

Edit: hier ist es


----------



## Hoffi1972 (13. September 2008)

stevenvde schrieb:


> 2. Versuch... Update am 29/08/2008: Lefty 88+ Tuning.



Boah


----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. September 2008)

Moin, schönes Teil. Doch warum:

1. diese Adapter an der Bremsanlage..??
IS 2000 ist wohl nicht mehr GUT..?

2. Wo ist die leichte Cannondale SI-Kurbel die doch bestens in den Rahmen passt. Leichter, steifer, individueller von den Blättern, Sternen geht es doch wohl nicht.

3. Bitte noch den hässlichen schweren Schnellspanner an dem HR tauschen.

4. Ich denke nicht das die Jochklemmung in Verbindung mit dem Speed Needle hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4u (14. September 2008)

@Hoffi1972:

Handelt es sich beim Schwalbe Furious Fred um die
UST Version?
Falls ja, kannst du mir sagen wie schwer die Dinger sind?

Vielen Dank, Michael


----------



## walu123 (14. September 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> @walu123
> 
> sehr schönes Bike, hab genau das gleiche aber komplett neu bestückt. Mal schaun wenn ich es heute noch sauber mache, mach ich noch ein Bild.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ne HS33 hab ich noch rumliegen, allerdings in neon gelb. Da will mir gar nicht mehr gefallen! Deines wirkt gleich viel moderner, gerade weil ich weiß Fan bin. Der Vorbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut, da muss ich noch was machen, aber 11/4" ist nicht so leicht zu finden...
Was wiegt den deines so ungefähr, dass ich mal nen Anhaltspunkt habe.

Gruß Walu


----------



## bergfloh 7 (14. September 2008)

Hallo CD-ler ,
suche Taurine Rahmen in XL , Farbe Team Rep. , für neues Projekt . Vielleicht will einer von Euch seinen abgeben oder kennt jemanden der einen XL verkauft .
Gruß


----------



## basti242 (14. September 2008)

@walu123

Was das Ding wiegt kann ich dir garnicht sagen. Hab keine Waage. Es müssen aber auch so knapp unter 10kg sein.
Der Vorbau ist ein Syntace F119. Leider sehr teuer aber ich glaube neu gibt es keine anderen in dem Maß. Dafür sind die 1 1/4" Steuersätze von CK meist vergleichsweise günstig zu kriegen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Querschlaeger (14. September 2008)

@bergfloh 7:

Habe einen niegelnagelneuen Taurinerahmen in XL mit allem Zubehör und Unterlagen. Farbe Race-Red. Modell 2009 !!!

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## ]:-> (14. September 2008)

Hi,
sagt mal bringt ihr im Caffeine Rahmen zwei 0,7er Trinkflaschen unter bzw. was bringt ihr unter?

wäre noch ein wichtiges Entscheidungkriterium

danke euch


----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2008)

welche rahmengröße?
hab eben mal die 07 er flasche an meinen rahmen gehalten. wenn man die halter etwas spacert (mit verschiebbarer aufnahme versehen) würde ich 2 ranbekommen, wird aber knapp. die 3. findet dann am unterrohr ihren platz.

edith sagt:

grad im studivz gefunden

http://www.cannondale-parts.de


----------



## ]:-> (14. September 2008)

Rahmenhöhe M oder L, das muss ich noch rausmessen (also nicht wegen der Flaschen).

thx
bye


----------



## santo77 (14. September 2008)

wieso hat cannondale kein eigenes Herstellerforum? Findet sich da keiner der es betreut? Einer der besten Bikehersteller und man muss immer diesen Beitrag suchen " Wie viele.....".


----------



## Calli Potter (14. September 2008)

Warum kann man sowas denn nun nicht machen??? Frage mal an den Admin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (14. September 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Warum kann man sowas denn nun nicht machen??? Frage mal an den Admin???



Wenn du dir die anderen Markenforen anschaust, gibts (oder gabs) immer nen direkten Support vom Hersteller oder dessen Vertrieb. Von CD scheint es sowas aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## walu123 (15. September 2008)

habe deswegen auch schon angefragt, aber von den Zuständigen hier im Forum nicht mal ne Antwort erhalten, schade...

Gruß Walu


----------



## Lateralus (15. September 2008)

Wenn Du jemanden von Cannondale auftreibst, der dann als offizieller Markenvertreter den Bereich moderiert und unterstützt, ist Thomas sicher schnell dabei, nen Markenbereich einzurichten.


----------



## santo77 (15. September 2008)

ja die mühe mache ich mir. Schreibe eine mail an CD und gebe euch dann Bescheid.


----------



## santo77 (15. September 2008)

Ich habe schon gemailt an *[email protected]*
Da ich in Deutschland keine Kontaktadresse gefunden habe. Schau ma mal.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2008)

die sprechen auc deutsch


----------



## uphillking (15. September 2008)

Servus CD'ler,

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man einen aktuellen Scalpel Rahmen, Alu "M" jetblack, herbekommt?
Soll eventuell mein nächstes "Bikeprojekt" werden ;-)
Hab schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden...:-(

Danke.


----------



## Calli Potter (15. September 2008)

@ uphillking:

Habe nur hier diesen http://www.cyclewerx.de/mountainbike/cannondale/rahmen_mtb/index_ger.html gefunden. Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## ]:-> (15. September 2008)

so...es ist vollbracht .... bald stehe ich hier nicht nur als Ex-C-Daler sondern wieder mit einem im Bestand.
Ist ein 2008er F1 mit Headshock geworden - werde es den Winter durch erstmal so fahren wie's kommt, aber zum Sommer hin hätte ich es dann schon gerne auf so 10,5kg - mal sehen was dazu so investiert werden "muss".
Dass ich mit dem Standard LRS mit 525er Naben ned weit fahren werde ist aber schonmal klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2008)

das 2008 er f1 hat doch ne lefty und nen dt 370 nabensatz

ein scalpel3 mit lefty für 2400 ... billischer als der rahmen

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8VP3.html


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. September 2008)

Zu den 2009er Gabel Infos, wer es noch nicht kennt:

http://www.cannondale.com/suspension/09/

man beachte die neue Lefty Speed SL OPI mit ca. 1150g nach einer KUR bei 88+ sollte die ca. 1050g haben---

Das wäre jamal richtig leicht bei einem Federweg von 110mm----


----------



## ]:-> (15. September 2008)

> das 2008 er f1 hat doch ne lefty und nen dt 370 nabensatz
> 
> [...]



'08er gabs als "germany" modell mit ner Fatty und dem LRS mit 321er Felge/525er LRS
Also ned dass das falsch verstanden wird, ich wollte/will die Fatty haben.
Wurde von C-dale Serienmäßig auch mit Fox Gabel ausgeliefert - also in insgesamt drei Versionen.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2008)

doll die haben jetzt solo air und ich ärgere mich mit der negativfeder rum


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. September 2008)

Hier ist die 2009er Modell EUROPA Cannondale seite:

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/benefits.html

und ein Bild was die Veränderung äußerlich bei der neuen leichten 2009er Lefty Speed-SL-OPI zeigt.


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2008)

das wird doch sowiso komplett gegossen ... is für die bestimmt sogar billiger ...

und der endkunde bezahlt mehr weils neu ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. September 2008)

was interessiert mich denn wie das gemacht wird, die ist in der OPI version ca. 60g leichter als die aktuelle SL Lefty.

Einer muss es doch zahlen, ich bin bereit.....doch zu kaufen ist die Gabel noch nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2008)

mir stellt sich nur die frage warum nicht gleich so ...


----------



## SmithWesson (16. September 2008)

wollte mir jetzt auch im oktober die sl kaufen aber werde wohl lieber warten bis die opi kommt 

aber was ist mit der lefty 1090 gold war das nur nen proto ?? schade schade


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2008)

man beachte die neue Lefty Speed SL OPI mit ca. 1150g nach einer KUR bei 88+ sollte die ca. 1050g haben---


wird die getunte von 88 sein


----------



## SmithWesson (16. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> man beachte die neue Lefty Speed SL OPI mit ca. 1150g nach einer KUR bei 88+ sollte die ca. 1050g haben---
> 
> 
> wird die getunte von 88 sein



stimmt da haste recht


----------



## locke 50 (16. September 2008)

Fahre ein RUSH 3 Si Carbon

Gruß


----------



## Superunknown (16. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das wird doch sowiso komplett gegossen ... is für die bestimmt sogar billiger ...
> 
> und der endkunde bezahlt mehr weils neu ist



Auf der Startseite ist doch das passende Video dazu; jetzt ist das "Rohr" (Achs-/Bremsaufnahme und Laufrohr) in eins gegossen. und das ist 100% teurer, da die Gußformen für die Teile extrem teuer sind. Im Gegensatz dazu waren die beiden Einzelteile vorher einfacher zu gießen. Klar, irgendwann hat sich das auch wieder mortalisiert, je nach Stückzahlen.


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2008)

glaub ich denen nicht. bei alten musste mehr nachbearbeitet und geklebt werden.
naja in meinen augen ist das neue system günstiger herzustellen.


----------



## stevenvde (17. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin, schönes Teil. Doch warum:
> 
> 1. diese Adapter an der Bremsanlage..??
> IS 2000 ist wohl nicht mehr GUT..?


Das klappt nicht ohne Adapter...



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 2. Wo ist die leichte Cannondale SI-Kurbel die doch bestens in den Rahmen passt. Leichter, steifer, individueller von den Blättern, Sternen geht es doch wohl nicht.


Ich hätte einen Framekit gekauft (Rahmen+Lefty aber ohne Kurbel. SI-Crank war viel zu teuer und ich habe optiert für FRM. Leicht, stark und sieht gut aus...



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 3. Bitte noch den hässlichen schweren Schnellspanner an dem HR tauschen.


Werde ich noch tauschen...M2Racer Titan-Quick Release




Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 4. Ich denke nicht das die Jochklemmung in Verbindung mit dem Speed Needle hält.


Warum nicht?


----------



## ]:-> (22. September 2008)

so, konnte nun das Caffeine (welches eigentlich schon meins ist) probefahren - und war extrem schockiert. Die Fatty Ultra ist ja maßlos überdämpft (und jetzt hatte das Öl noch Zimmertemperatur) - selbst mit ganz offener Zugstufe - wobei sich da irgendwie eh nicht wirklich was tut. Ich frage mcih wie die nur annähernd bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen etc. mitkommen soll.
Und laut ist sie auch - neben dem "Reiben" was wohl bauartbedingt ist härt man so ein "Gummi-Quietschen".
Meine Frage wäre ob das "normal" ist, oder ob ich vll. ein kaputtes Modell habe und zum Anderen ob sich die Gabel noch irgendwie einfährt.

Also damit hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. September 2008)

]:->;5144740 schrieb:
			
		

> so, konnte nun das Caffeine (welches eigentlich schon meins ist) probefahren - und war extrem schockiert. Die Fatty Ultra ist ja maßlos überdämpft (und jetzt hatte das Öl noch Zimmertemperatur) - selbst mit ganz offener Zugstufe - wobei sich da irgendwie eh nicht wirklich was tut. Ich frage mcih wie die nur annähernd bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen etc. mitkommen soll.
> Und laut ist sie auch - neben dem "Reiben" was wohl bauartbedingt ist härt man so ein "Gummi-Quietschen".
> Meine Frage wäre ob das "normal" ist, oder ob ich vll. ein kaputtes Modell habe und zum Anderen ob sich die Gabel noch irgendwie einfährt.
> 
> Also damit hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet.



Bis auf die aus dem Faltenbalg ausgestoßene Luft sollte man da eigentlich nichts hören. Das Öl kann man durch niedriger viskoses ersetzen. Die Fatty ist in meinen Augen aber eine ziemliche Problemgabel, hat stets irgendwie mit Luftverlust zu kämpfen. Von dreien die ich besaß, hat nur eine richtig funktioniert (und tut das auch jetzt noch).


----------



## Galaxyq (22. September 2008)

]:->;5144740 schrieb:
			
		

> so, konnte nun das Caffeine (welches eigentlich schon meins ist) probefahren - und war extrem schockiert. Die Fatty Ultra ist ja maßlos überdämpft (und jetzt hatte das Öl noch Zimmertemperatur) - selbst mit ganz offener Zugstufe - wobei sich da irgendwie eh nicht wirklich was tut. Ich frage mcih wie die nur annähernd bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen etc. mitkommen soll.
> Und laut ist sie auch - neben dem "Reiben" was wohl bauartbedingt ist härt man so ein "Gummi-Quietschen".
> Meine Frage wäre ob das "normal" ist, oder ob ich vll. ein kaputtes Modell habe und zum Anderen ob sich die Gabel noch irgendwie einfährt.
> 
> Also damit hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet.


 
Also das is sicher nicht normal das da Gummiquitschen zu hören ist, und schon gar kein Reiben..... Zugstufe sollte auch deutlich spürbar sein.

Also ich würd da die Finger von lassen oder direkt zumd Leftydok schicken lassen vor dem kauf...


----------



## ]:-> (22. September 2008)

Da ich jetzt gerade keinen Vergleich "drücken" kann . noch eine Frage zu dem Reiben: Spürt man wenn man die Gabel einfedert in irgendeiner Weise die Lager oder sollte das so flutschen wie bei ner "normalen" Federgabel?


----------



## Galaxyq (22. September 2008)

Das soll so flutschen wie bei ner normalen Gabel, eigentlich leichter (besser) da es ja Nadellager und keine Gleitlagerbuchsen sind. Ev. mal unter den Faltbalg schauen wenn das möglich ist. Da darf keinesfalls Dreck oder gar rost drin sein...


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2008)

]:->;5144740 schrieb:
			
		

> so, konnte nun das Caffeine (welches eigentlich schon meins ist) probefahren - und war extrem schockiert. Die Fatty Ultra ist ja maßlos überdämpft (und jetzt hatte das Öl noch Zimmertemperatur) - selbst mit ganz offener Zugstufe - wobei sich da irgendwie eh nicht wirklich was tut. Ich frage mcih wie die nur annähernd bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen etc. mitkommen soll.
> Und laut ist sie auch - neben dem "Reiben" was wohl bauartbedingt ist härt man so ein "Gummi-Quietschen".
> Meine Frage wäre ob das "normal" ist, oder ob ich vll. ein kaputtes Modell habe und zum Anderen ob sich die Gabel noch irgendwie einfährt.
> 
> Also damit hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet.


tippe mit der ist etwas nicht ganz koscher



mete schrieb:


> Bis auf die aus dem Faltenbalg ausgestoßene Luft sollte man da eigentlich nichts hören. Das Öl kann man durch niedriger viskoses ersetzen. Die Fatty ist in meinen Augen aber eine ziemliche Problemgabel, hat stets irgendwie mit Luftverlust zu kämpfen. Von dreien die ich besaß, hat nur eine richtig funktioniert (und tut das auch jetzt noch).


von 6 Modellen hat bei mir nur eine Probleme gemacht, die läuft nach einem Service 2001, aber seit dieser Zeit auch problemlos



Galaxyq schrieb:


> Das soll so flutschen wie bei ner normalen Gabel, eigentlich leichter (besser) da es ja Nadellager und keine Gleitlagerbuchsen sind. Ev. mal unter den Faltbalg schauen wenn das möglich ist. Da darf keinesfalls Dreck oder gar rost drin sein...


dito


----------



## ]:-> (22. September 2008)

also, danke euch!
- im shop wurde mir angeboten die kartusche gegen eine zu tauschen, welche keine externe Zugstufe hat, da diese patrone angeblich weniger stark gedämpft sei und zusätzlich ein dünneres öl einzufüllen
- die geräusche würden sich mit dem einfahren geben

Da mir das alles nicht ganz geheuer ist geht jetzt nochmal ne Mail an 88+ raus und ich werde die wohl mal besuchen. Ist nicht sooo weit weg von mir - und ich denke da habe ich dann auf jeden Fall sehr erfahrene und Kompetente Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Gehhilfe (23. September 2008)

Einer mehr.
Fahre ein Cannondale Prophet.
Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (23. September 2008)

du hast aber einen komischen Helm


----------



## Gehhilfe (23. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> du hast aber einen komischen Helm


 
besser als ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (24. September 2008)

hast du das geklaut 
(sorry, musste aber sein)


----------



## speedygonzales (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

was gibt es an optisch ansprechbare Lösungen um die Schläge der Kette gegen dem Rahmen zu verhindern (Rush5)? (es nervt ziemlich )

Diese (hässliche) Hüllen die man überall bekommt passen ja nicht in dem breiten Rahmen.

Ein Tipp wäre nett danke!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Kettenstrebenschutz-Rush-Prophe-chainslapper_W0QQitemZ300260767646QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Habe meinen gestern gekauft,per paypal bezahlt und heute bekommen.


----------



## Calli Potter (24. September 2008)

Die habe ich auch bei mir am Rize verbaut. Es ist dann gerade noch 1 Stelle die ein bissel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Bin aber froh das ich das Teil bei mir dran habe.


----------



## Gehhilfe (24. September 2008)

]:->;5151496 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du das geklaut
> (sorry, musste aber sein)


 
dann hätte ich noch ein Bild mit Rahmennummer eingestellt


----------



## ]:-> (25. September 2008)

Hi,

habe gerade ein kleines Prob. mit meinen Schaltzügen (durchgehend verlegt). Wie bekomme ich die denn mit diesen Kunststoffhülsen klapperfrei verlegt? Bei mir haben die noch ein Haufen Spiel in der Hülse - gibts da vll. dickere/engere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. September 2008)

Seit gestern ein Rize Carbon 3


----------



## maenson (27. September 2008)

Ahh das sieht doch mal schön aus. Das Grün gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Hast Du extra das 2008er Modell genommen?


----------



## ]:-> (27. September 2008)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Das konsequent durchgezogene Weiß find ich Klasse mit dem grünen Rahmen mit weißem Schriftzug.
Schau mal an deiner hinteren Bremsleitung, ob du den Winkelabgang noch weiter richtung Rahmen drücken kannst. Dann kann sich da auch kein Ast mehr verfangen - hatte da grad sehr schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen.

gruß
p.s. weiß eigentlich noch jemand was zu meinem Problem mit den Schaltzügen, die in den Befestigungen (diesen Kunststoffhülsen) viel zu locker sitzen und klappern ?


----------



## mohlo (27. September 2008)

maenson schrieb:


> Ahh das sieht doch mal schön aus. Das Grün gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> Hast Du extra das 2008er Modell genommen?



Günstiger & Fox-Gabel (das 2009er hat eine RockShox) 
3000 EUR inkl. SQ-lab-Sattel, Schraubgriffe, Flaschenhalter, Klick-Pedale, Kettenstrebenschutz und 2 Senseo-Kaffee... da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Gehhilfe (27. September 2008)

das Grün find ich richtig gut - überhaupt die ganze Farbkombi
Und natürlich auch das bike


----------



## fuzzball (27. September 2008)

mal eine Frage,
was wiegen die Moto Rahmen Alu und Carbon und was kosten die Rahmenkits
danke


----------



## santo77 (27. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Günstiger & Fox-Gabel (das 2009er hat eine RockShox)
> 3000 EUR inkl. SQ-lab-Sattel, Schraubgriffe, Flaschenhalter, Klick-Pedale, Kettenstrebenschutz und 2 Senseo-Kaffee... da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.



Sehr schönes Bike.
b


----------



## santo77 (27. September 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> wieso hat cannondale kein eigenes Herstellerforum? Findet sich da keiner der es betreut? Einer der besten Bikehersteller und man muss immer diesen Beitrag suchen " Wie viele.....".





santo77 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon gemailt an *[email protected]*
> Da ich in Deutschland keine Kontaktadresse gefunden habe. Schau ma mal.



2 Mails bis dato ohne Antwort, aber Preise wo sie einem das Bike persönlich vor die Tür bringen müssten mit einem Dankeschor.


----------



## Mathias7D (27. September 2008)

dann mal mein neues Cannondale Taurine SI 3 Headshock...


----------



## könni__ (28. September 2008)

Das Taurine find ich ja mal richtig schön!! besonders die X9 trigger in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (28. September 2008)

heyho,

hab diese woche für sehr schmales geld einen xc3 steam in der bucht ergattert - nun stehe ich vo dem einbau.
kann mir jemand dazu ne kurze einbaueinleitung geben - oder mir sagen wo ich eine anleitung herbekomme?

ich danke euch!


----------



## orangedriver (28. September 2008)

kommando zurück - habe eine anleitung gefunden - hab aber gleich die nächste frage. in der cannondale anleitung ist die rede von einem steerer bolt (eine Art Deckel die unten an den schaft geschraubt wird). braucht man das teil zwingend - es war bei meinem xc3 steam nicht im lieferumfang. wenn ja gibts das ding irgendwo zu kaufen (was kostet es) gerne auch adressen im netz.
vielen dank


----------



## Neckarinsel (28. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> dann mal mein neues Cannondale Taurine SI 3 Headshock...



super Bike


----------



## dkc-live (28. September 2008)

schönes radl warum kein matchmaker?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. September 2008)

orangedriver schrieb:


> kommando zurück - habe eine anleitung gefunden - hab aber gleich die nächste frage. in der cannondale anleitung ist die rede von einem steerer bolt (eine Art Deckel die unten an den schaft geschraubt wird). braucht man das teil zwingend - es war bei meinem xc3 stem nicht im lieferumfang. wenn ja gibts das ding irgendwo zu kaufen (was kostet es) gerne auch adressen im netz.
> vielen dank



Also die untere große Deckelverschraubung wird mit 9Nm angezogen und fixiert den kompletten Vorbau..ob man das braucht oder nicht weiß ich nicht genau, zumindest ist es bei jedem SI Vorbau von Cannondale dabei..ich verzichte nicht darauf ist noch ne zusätzliche Sicherheit zu den 2 Schrauben an den Brücken.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (28. September 2008)

der untere deckel für den SI Vorbau ist zwingend notwendig !
wen er nicht montiert ist kann es im extrem fall dazu kommen das die ganze einheit aus dem steuerrohr rutscht, oder zumindest die untere gabelbrücke schwer beschädigt wird.

wichtig ist auch die untere gabelbrücke erst anzuziehen nachdem der deckel mit 9NM festgezogen wurde !


----------



## Joob (28. September 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.



Finde die Bikes, besonders die schwarze Ratte "rattenscharf" - Geil gepimpt!


----------



## dkc-live (28. September 2008)

jan ich finde das grün beißt sich mit den outlines. (hab den rahmen ja auch) drum finde ich die zusammenstellung nicht so toll.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. September 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.



Ich denke nicht das man diese Übersetzung die max. 12-23 hat selbst in Mittelgebirgen sauber "drücken" kann......ganz vergessen kann man das in den Alpenraum, da helfen dann die Räder auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangedriver (29. September 2008)

@scalpel 3000 und vodka-wasser: wo kann ich denn den deckel beziehen? bei meinem si vorbau war er wie gesagt nicht dabei. nach möglichkeit bitte onlineshops - der nächste händler ist ewig weit weg.
danke euch!


----------



## Querschlaeger (29. September 2008)

@orangedriver:

schau mal hier:

http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p3779_CANNONDALE-KIT--SI-LEFTY-Vorbau-Kappe.html

gruß


----------



## GlanDas (29. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das man diese Übersetzung die max. 12-23 hat selbst in Mittelgebirgen sauber "drücken" kann......ganz vergessen kann man das in den Alpenraum, da helfen dann die Räder auch nicht weiter.



Vielleicht will er garnicht in's Mittelgebirge


----------



## fuzzball (29. September 2008)

da muß ich doch tatsächlich meine Frage wiederholen (war am Ende der letzen Seite) 


fuzzball schrieb:


> mal eine Frage,
> was wiegen die Moto Rahmen Alu und Carbon und was kosten die Rahmenkits
> danke


----------



## Austrian Beduin (29. September 2008)

Hier ist meins:


----------



## Joob (29. September 2008)

*OK - dann möchte mal einen Anfang unserer CD-Bikes machen  !*

Hier mein erst am Wochenende neu aufgebautes Scalpel 4000 SL. Nach fast endloser Suche habe ich endlich meinen Traumrahmen im großen "E" (Ebay) gefunden. Ein F 3000 SL, F Volvo 2000SX, SIX13 und ein R7000 Saeco Team Replica werden folgen.

Hier ein Link zum Internetshop von Dr.Cannondale. Der Shop hat fast alles was das Herz eines CD-Fan`s begehrt.

http://www.dr-cannondale.de/

Scalpel 4000 SL










































F 2000SX V






























F 3000 SL


































Saeco Team Replica






























SIX 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (29. September 2008)

Schau mal bei Dr.Cannondale rein.

http://www.dr-cannondale.de/


----------



## GlanDas (29. September 2008)

Das nenne ich mal liebe zum Detail . . . aber Größe "E"?


----------



## walu123 (29. September 2008)

Juup,

gefällt mir. Bin ich mal auf die anderen gespannt!

Gruß Walu


----------



## BlueCloud (29. September 2008)

klasse bikes,auch sehr schön auf kleine details geachtet *top*


----------



## Querschlaeger (29. September 2008)

Das Scalpel ist der Hammer, diese Liebe fürs Detail find ich gut.
Darf ich fragen ob du mit den Crosstrails zufrieden bist, bezogen auf die Steifigkeit?


----------



## santo77 (29. September 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mal eine Frage,
> was wiegen die Moto Rahmen Alu und Carbon und was kosten die Rahmenkits
> danke



*2.885 g Rahmengewicht, mit Schwenkarm, Lackierung und gesamter Hardware*


----------



## basti242 (30. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> *2.885 g Rahmengewicht, mit Schwenkarm, Lackierung und gesamter Hardware*



Das ist ja geil, wo hast du denn das her. Flyer aus dem Angebot einer Cannondale Butterfahrt übersetzt mit Google Sprachtool.

Leichtes Gewicht  hohe Leistung  Stil und Stärke dank durchdachtem Design  

Gruß
Basti

PS: Ich hab nichts gegen das Bike und auch nichts gegen Cannondale aber das Blatt ist echt super.


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil, wo hast du denn das her. Flyer aus dem Angebot einer Cannondale Butterfahrt übersetzt mit Google Sprachtool.



direkt von der *Cannondale-Homepage* => "Tech Sheet"


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2008)

danke, hatte gestern nämlich ein Moto 1 an der Waage mit 13,9kg, aber da geht noch einiges; allein die Autostütze ist ein Schwergewicht, der LRS, der Lenker, die Reifen, ach das wird ein Spaß 
Nachdem ich Rize (zu wenig Federweg) und Perp (zu schwer, fast nicht unter 16kg zu bringen) probe gefahren bin bleibt nur noch das Moto bin gespannt; würde aber das Moto 2 nehmen, da ich eh 50% der Komponenten tauschen werde.

@mohlo: Frühaufsteher oder Schlafstörungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (30. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> danke, hatte gestern nämlich ein Moto 1 an der Waage mit 13,9kg, aber da geht noch einiges; allein die Autostütze ist ein Schwergewicht, der LRS, der Lenker, die Reifen, ach das wird ein Spaß
> Nachdem ich Rize (zu wenig Federweg) und Perp (zu schwer, fast nicht unter 16kg zu bringen) probe gefahren bin bleibt nur noch das Moto bin gespannt; würde aber das Moto 2 nehmen, da ich eh 50% der Komponenten tauschen werde.
> 
> @mohlo: Frühaufsteher oder Schlafstörungen?



Hi,

schau mal im bunnyhopshop nach, die haben ein Moto 2 recht günstig... 

Gruß


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @mohlo: Frühaufsteher oder Schlafstörungen?



Frühaufsteher


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Das Scalpel ist der Hammer, diese Liebe fürs Detail find ich gut.
> Darf ich fragen ob du mit den Crosstrails zufrieden bist, bezogen auf die Steifigkeit?




Habe lange recherchiert und mich sehr gut informiert. Die Crosstrail ist der Nachfolger der alten Crossmax Enduro Disc, welche du auf dem Bike meiner Frau sehen kannst. Die Endurodisc, welche ich auch auf unseren Hardtails fahren haben zwei Gardaseeurlaube mit vielen Downhills hinter sich und sind ausreichend steif.
Mit dem Scalpel und den Crosstrails war ich erst eine Tour unterwegs und bin auch ein paar kniffelige Geschichten (Ruppertsklamm bei Lahnstein) gefahren. Der erste Fahreindruck war super.


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau mal im bunnyhopshop nach, die haben ein Moto 2 recht günstig...
> 
> Gruß



danke 
werd das Bike aber in jedemfall bei meinem B-Dealer kaufen (allerdings erst im kommenden Jahr), da er mir es nochmals für eine Woche zur Verfügung stellt, ich günstige Konditionen auf Erstsatzteile und Co bekomme und zu guter letzt die Wartung kostenlos ist (natürlich Verschleißteile ausgenommen).

eine oder zwei WE Probefahrt sind noch erforderlich,da ich noch nicht weiß ob ich M oder S nehmen soll (bei 180cm); da ich mein Optimo in M fahre, aber mir bei Gracia und Perp S lieber war


----------



## Querschlaeger (30. September 2008)

Rahmen	F1000 Furio large
Gabel 	Lefty Speed DLR2 Bonded
LRS	        Mavic Crosstrail 2008 Lefty
Vorbau	Lefty XC3 Si Stem
Bremse	Louise BAT 2007 203/180
Schaltwerk	Sram X0
Umwerfer	LX
Lenker	Pazzaz PZ-Racing Carbon A1XB 31,8
Stütze	FSA SL-K Carbon Sattelstütze 27.2/350 
Sattel	Selle Italia SLR trans am
Klemme	Syntace Superlock 32
Hebel	Sram  X0 Twister
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 UST
Pedale	XTR
Kasette	XT
Kette	        XT
Kurbel	XT FC-M770 2008
Gewicht 10,8kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Rahmen	F1000 Furio large
> Gabel 	Lefty Speed DLR2 Bonded
> LRS	        Mavic Crosstrail 2008 Lefty
> Vorbau	Lefty XC3 Si Stem
> ...



Habe in deiner Gallery gesehen, dass du vorher ne andere Lefty in deinem F hattest. Hast du die schon verkauft? Ich suche noch eine.


----------



## Querschlaeger (30. September 2008)

Ja, die Lefty ist neu. Wollte den SI Vorbau, somit war eine "bonded" notwendig. Die alte habe ich nicht mehr, totes Kapital landet bei mir umgehend in der Bucht.

Beim Kauf einer Lefty/Fatty kann ich eBay-USA empfehlen !


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Ja, die Lefty ist neu. Wollte den SI Vorbau, somit war eine "bonded" notwendig. Die alte habe ich nicht mehr, totes Kapital landet bei mir umgehend in der Bucht.
> 
> Beim Kauf einer Lefty/Fatty kann ich eBay-USA empfehlen !




Ok - Danke  - aus USA sind auch zwei meiner Rahmen her - nur hat man immer noch den Aufschlag der MwSt  und der Zollgebühren


----------



## Querschlaeger (30. September 2008)

das stimmt allerdings. ich klopfe vorher immer den verkäufer ab und mit ein paar tricks bezahlt man im zollamt für eine nagelneue lefty nur 25eus. details nenne ich jetzt mal lieber nicht. 

habe so schon einen rahmen, lefty und eine fatty für einen GANZ schmalen eu erworben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. September 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings. ich klopfe vorher immer den verkäufer ab und mit ein paar tricks bezahlt man im zollamt für eine nagelneue lefty nur 25eus. details nenne ich jetzt mal lieber nicht.
> 
> habe so schon einen rahmen, lefty und eine fatty für einen GANZ schmalen eu erworben



Die ganzen Tricks nützen alle nichts, wenn die Leute beim Zoll einen Zahlungsnachweis sehen wollen, da muss schon die Rechnung falsch deklariert sein und der Gesamtbetrag beim Überweisen gesplittet worden sein (In der Regel wollen die Rechnung UND Zahlungsnachweis (Kontoauszug) sehen). Dafür braucht's schon einen ziemlich liberalen Verkäufer, denn im Zweifelsfall steht der für seine Falschangaben gerade und wenn jemand vor Ort ist, der Ahnung hat, kann das ganz schnell mal nach hinten losgehen, Steuerbetrug ist kein Kavaliersdelikt .


----------



## Mathias7D (30. September 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Rahmen	F1000 Furio large
> Gabel 	Lefty Speed DLR2 Bonded
> LRS	        Mavic Crosstrail 2008 Lefty
> Vorbau	Lefty XC3 Si Stem
> ...



Super geiles Bike,... ich heule heute noch, dass ich meines verkauft habe


----------



## Querschlaeger (30. September 2008)

@mete: 
ich gebe dir vollkommen recht! und wie du schon richtig erwähnst, liegt es in der kompetenz des jeweiligen zollamtes, welche möglichkeiten sich einem bieten. 

@Mathias7D:
dankeschön


----------



## KleinerHirsch (1. Oktober 2008)

Joob schrieb:


> Habe lange recherchiert und mich sehr gut informiert. Die Crosstrail ist der Nachfolger der alten Crossmax Enduro Disc, welche du auf dem Bike meiner Frau sehen kannst. Die Endurodisc, welche ich auch auf unseren Hardtails fahren haben zwei Gardaseeurlaube mit vielen Downhills hinter sich und sind ausreichend steif.
> Mit dem Scalpel und den Crosstrails war ich erst eine Tour unterwegs und bin auch ein paar kniffelige Geschichten (Ruppertsklamm bei Lahnstein) gefahren. Der erste Fahreindruck war super.




Um den Crosstrail bin ich auch geschlichen. Mit den Messerspeichen sieht er  aus. Was mich allerdings erschreckt hat ist, dass er fast genauso schwer ist wie der serienmäßige mit der 819-Felge, der mit den Bikes ausgeliefert wird. Laut Mavic-HP wäre der Crossmax ST eine ganze Ecke leichter. Hat jemand mit dem Erfahrung?

Gruss
Hirschl


----------



## MannohnePlan (1. Oktober 2008)

Seit gestern fahr ich nun auch Cannondale:








Erst eine kleine Runde hier gedreht,macht aber schon tierisch Laune 

Technische Informationen (mal schnell ausm Netz kopiert)



  Größe
  M

Rahmen
   PERP 180-200
Gabel
RockShox Domain 318 Coil, 1.5" steerer
Dämpfung
   Fox Van R Coil
Felgen
   Sun Single Track SL, 32 hole


  Naben
 Cannondale DC-91 Thru-20 front / Thru-12 rear


  Speichen
DT Swiss Champion, 2.0mm
Reifen
Maxxis ADvantage,26x2.4
Pedalen
   Cannondale Grind platform
Tretkurbel
   Truvativ Ruktion, 24/36/PC guard
Kette
Shimano HG-53
Kassette
Shimano Nexave, 11-34
Tretlager
   TruVatiV Howitzer
Umwerfer
Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk
SRAM SX-5 medium cage
Schalthebel
SRAM X-5 triggers
Lenker
   FSA FR-331-BOS, 40mm rise
Vorbau
   Cannondale Holy Freeride, 1.5" 31.8mm
Steuersatz
   FSA Orbit Z, 1.5"
Bremsen
Shimano BR-M485 w/ 203mm rotors
Bremshebel
Shimano BL-M485
Sattel
   Cannondale Freeride
Sattelstütze
     Cannondale C4, 27.2x350mm
Farbe
 Lighting White


----------



## Jumper 1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Mache jetzt aber dein bike nicht mit den Aufklebern zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2008)

ach schnüff beim Perp könnte ich wieder schwach werden 
wichtiger mach die Reflektoren an den Pedalen ab


----------



## Jumper 1 (1. Oktober 2008)

STVO gilt auch im finteren Wald


----------



## BlueCloud (1. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand eine ahnung ob man die seriennummer einfach im netz das modell bestimmen kann?

und ich suche Cannondale/caad 5 dekor oder schriftart bzw wie kommt man an so etwas ran?suche da sovon 2000-2004


----------



## Joob (1. Oktober 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> hat jemand eine ahnung ob man die seriennummer einfach im netz das modell bestimmen kann?
> 
> und ich suche Cannondale/caad 5 dekor oder schriftart bzw wie kommt man an so etwas ran?suche da sovon 2000-2004



Schau mal bei dr-cannondale rein

http://www.dr-cannondale.de/

der hatte einige CD-Decals, zwar kein Caad5, aber vielleicht findest du etwas passendes.


----------



## BlueCloud (2. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht...aber schweine teuer!!!ich glaube da lasse ich sie lieber selber nach machen^^


----------



## MannohnePlan (2. Oktober 2008)

Da kommen gewiss keine Aufkleber drauf,das weiss gefällt mir so schon ausgesprochen gut,da brauch ich keine fahrende Kirmesbude 
Und gut das ihr mich an die Reflektoren erinnert,die vergess ich jedesmal :-D


----------



## Joob (2. Oktober 2008)

Joob schrieb:


> *OK - dann möchte mal einen Anfang unserer CD-Bikes machen  !*
> 
> Hier mein erst am Wochenende neu aufgebautes Scalpel 4000 SL. Nach fast endloser Suche habe ich endlich meinen Traumrahmen im großen "E" (Ebay) gefunden. Ein F 3000 SL, F Volvo 2000SX, SIX13 und ein R7000 Saeco Team Replica werden folgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2008)

Hammer ! Eine Absolute Traum-Sammlung !


----------



## dkc-live (2. Oktober 2008)

man könnte behaupten, dass ich beeindruckt bin o0


----------



## maenson (2. Oktober 2008)

Bom chika wah wah! Was für eine Sammlung.  Ich sabbere mir gerade die Tastatur voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (2. Oktober 2008)

kann zwar mit den bunten Schräubchen nichts anfangen, aber
*RESPEKT*


----------



## Joob (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Folks,

danke f.d. Blumen . Alle Rädchen sind aus Frames aufgebaut worden.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich niemals eines davon geklaut  !


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2008)

Keine Angst, eines würde ich nie klauen...ich nehm sie gleich alle vier mit !


----------



## ]:-> (2. Oktober 2008)

gebt euch diese Scheibenbremsaufnahme / Kettenstreben/Sitzstrebenübergang am F3000sl -geil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Cannondale Sammlung, viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## santo77 (2. Oktober 2008)

ja das sind doch fesche Fahrräder und die bunten Schrauben sind auch mein`s.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2008)

da kann man schon behaupten, dass da einer Detailverliebt ist 

Einfach nur *HAMMER* 

Ich glaub ich muß mir mein Fuhrpark auch noch mal genauer anschauen, jetzt weis ich da geht noch


----------



## chrikoh (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Cannondale -Sammlung ist ein echter Wahnsinn


----------



## fivepole (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi CD Fans,

suche ein Prophet in S. Am liebsten nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Komplettbike aber gerne auch. Hat jemand was in der Rumpelkammer stehen?

fivepole(at)gmx.de

Over and out ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

habe da mal ne Frage die mir keiner so richtig beantworten kann....

Aber vielleicht hier im Expertenforum....

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einen Caffeine Rahmen made in USA und einen F4< made in Taiwan....

Geometrie, Lackqualität, Materialqualität, Rohrsätze, ??????

Danke Euch schon mal......

Gruß SpoecialK


----------



## dkc-live (11. Oktober 2008)

lack is etwas schlechter, andere rohre, andere schweißnähte. und die geo geringfügig anders


----------



## mar1kus (11. Oktober 2008)

Taurine,Lefty Speed Carbon 110SL, X-0, X-0 Trigger, Crossmaxx SLR und viel viel Carbon
Scalpel,Lefty Speed Carbon 110SL, X-0, X-0 Trigger, Crossmaxx SLR und kaum Carbon
Scalpel Carbon, im Aufbau ( Projekt 2009 =<9kg)
evtl. Folgt noch Projekt 2/2009, ein Cannondale SystemSix


----------



## promises (11. Oktober 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> Taurine,Lefty Speed Carbon 110SL, X-0, X-0 Trigger, Crossmaxx SLR und viel viel Carbon
> Scalpel,Lefty Speed Carbon 110SL, X-0, X-0 Trigger, Crossmaxx SLR und kaum Carbon
> Scalpel Carbon, im Aufbau ( Projekt 2009 =<9kg)
> evtl. Folgt noch Projekt 2/2009, ein Cannondale SystemSix



Fotos!


----------



## norsemann (12. Oktober 2008)

weiß nicht ob das hier her passt , aber habe noch ein altes supe v sl , habe das hier auch mal vorgestellt , mitlerweile hat es noch eine lx kurbel un ein xtr schaltwerk
will es verkaufen , was meint ihr kann man dafür noch verlangen ?


----------



## Calli Potter (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist schwer zu sagen. Meistens sind es halt Liebhaberstücke und so. Habe selber noch ein CD  M600 und weis nicht so richtig was ich damit machen soll?? Evtl werde ich es mal für meine Freundin umbauen oder so.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Rize ob es geht, die Bremsscheiben zu vergrößern?? Also von 185-160 zu 203-203?? Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norsemann (12. Oktober 2008)

glaube ich setze das einfach mal bei ebay rein , hat ja ne gute ausstattung das bike , nur nutze ich es nicht mehr seit dem ich umgezogen bin und hier keinen kenne der am biken ist , und um es einfach verstauben zu lassen ist es zu schade


----------



## mar1kus (12. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> Fotos!















Das Bild vom Scalpel ist nicht mehr aktuelle. Ist jetzt ein SLR TT Sattel und Trigger sowie andere Pedale darauf.

Von meinem Projekt gibt es noch keine Bild.


----------



## Lord-Speed (13. Oktober 2008)

schaut mal hier:

http://www.focus.de/auto/unterwegs/...espeed-eingangrad-mit-tuecken_aid_337006.html

Gruß 
L-S


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

so ein bockmist der artikel ... die autor gehört gesteinigt ..


----------



## mc-prophet (13. Oktober 2008)

ziemlich merkwürdiger Bericht...
war wohl von der Konkurenz gesponsert...


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

vor allen dingen regen die sich auf, dass es zu lang ist und man damit nicht polo spielen kann... auf die idee, dass es zum schnellfahren ist sind die nicht gekommen...


----------



## Lord-Speed (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jung's

brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Die Adapterbuchse bei meinem Taurine für das BSA Tretlager ist  vermutlich lose ? (Thema wurde schon mal im Forum ohne Antwort besprochen)
Das Teil knarzt wie eine Sau. Lager von der Kurbel habe ich bereits gewechselt.

Gibt eine Lösung für das Problem ? (Lösen, Nachkleben, entfernen....)

Danke 

Gruß L-S


----------



## mc-prophet (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> Hallo Jung's
> 
> brauche mal eure Hilfe.
> Die Adapterbuchse bei meinem Taurine für das BSA Tretlager ist  vermutlich lose ? (Thema wurde schon mal im Forum ohne Antwort besprochen)
> ...



hatte ich bei meinem Rize auch...
>>> Garantiefall!


----------



## chrikoh (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> Hallo Jung's
> 
> brauche mal eure Hilfe.
> Die Adapterbuchse bei meinem Taurine für das BSA Tretlager ist  vermutlich lose ? (Thema wurde schon mal im Forum ohne Antwort besprochen)
> ...



Die Lösung:
Du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2008)

hab mir die aktuelle cannondale trinkflasche modell bunny gekauft ich find die kultverdächtig XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (14. Oktober 2008)

warum


----------



## mohlo (14. Oktober 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> warum


----------



## basti242 (14. Oktober 2008)

alles klar


----------



## mc-prophet (14. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab mir die aktuelle cannondale trinkflasche modell bunny gekauft ich find die kultverdächtig XD



Bunny Lebowski ?


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2008)

und das beste ist die stinkt nicht mehr so wie die alte


----------



## mc-prophet (14. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> und das beste ist die stinkt nicht mehr so wie die alte



ab und zu muss man die mal mit "hochprozentigen" Getränken nutzen...


----------



## canno-range (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand, ob im Alu-Rize auch eine Hülse verbaut ist, die man entfernen kann um ein BB30-Kurbelsystem zu verbauen?
Weder die Angaben auf der Website noch im Katalog geben darüber Aufschluss. 
Gibt es schon Preise für Framesets? 
Und wie sieht es aktuell mit dem Rahmentauschprogramm aus?

Danke schon mal vorab.

Gruß

canno-range


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier hatt Jemand die Preise gepostet. Zwar ein bisschen mühsam zu lesen ... aber ob das Alu Rize BB30 hatt, man könnte es auch so aus der "Preisliste" lesen


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

das backbone sollte ja bei allen gleich sein, is ja aus alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (15. Oktober 2008)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob im Alu-Rize auch eine Hülse verbaut ist, die man entfernen kann um ein BB30-Kurbelsystem zu verbauen?
> Weder die Angaben auf der Website noch im Katalog geben darüber Aufschluss.
> ...



ja,und die Hülse kann man entfernen...
zum Rahmentauschprogramm kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## canno-range (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
ich glaube, da bahnt sich das nächste Projekt an. 

Gruß

canno-range


----------



## bergfloh 7 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo CD - Fans ,
suche für Winterprojekt noch einen CD Taurine Rahmen  XL in Team Rep.
Gruß
Bergfloh 7


----------



## KleinerHirsch (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
weiss zufällig jemand, wann das nächste Gabeltausch-Programm von CD ansteht? Ich würde nämlich bei der Gelegenheit gerne meine Lefty doch gegen die Carbon "tauschen".
Gruss
Hirschl


----------



## SmithWesson (17. Oktober 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiss zufällig jemand, wann das nächste Gabeltausch-Programm von CD ansteht? Ich würde nämlich bei der Gelegenheit gerne meine Lefty doch gegen die Carbon "tauschen".
> Gruss
> Hirschl



ich glaube du kommst billiger weg wenn du bei ebay eine kaufst da werden welche neu vom händler für 980 angeboten. und deine lefty kriegst du bestimmt für 300 weg also macht das 680 was du für eine carbon bezahlen müsstest nur so ne idee


----------



## KleinerHirsch (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke, klingt nach einem guten Tip  . Dabei fällt mir ein: muss man dabei nicht eine passend zur Rahmengrösse suchen? Die Gabelbrücken sind doch m.W. verklebt und die Lenkrohre bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrössen auch unterschiedlich lang, d.h. hat eine Lefty z.B. für einen M-Rahmen nicht andere Gabelbrücken als eine für einen XL ?

Gruss
Hirschl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (18. Oktober 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Danke, klingt nach einem guten Tip  . Dabei fällt mir ein: muss man dabei nicht eine passend zur Rahmengrösse suchen? Die Gabelbrücken sind doch m.W. verklebt und die Lenkrohre bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrössen auch unterschiedlich lang, d.h. hat eine Lefty z.B. für einen M-Rahmen nicht andere Gabelbrücken als eine für einen XL ?
> 
> Gruss
> Hirschl



Hi,
die Steuerrohre der CD Rahmen welche für Headshok Gabeln gebaut sind sind immer gleich lang. Es gibt keine unterschiedlichen Leftys oder Fattys für verschieden große Rahmen. Einzig das Gabelschaftrohr einer Lefty kann man theoretisch länger machen, sieht aber seltsam aus. Mit den SI Vorbauten geht auch das dann logischerweise nicht mehr.
Gruß.


----------



## freak13 (19. Oktober 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Steuerrohre der CD Rahmen welche für Headshok Gabeln gebaut sind sind immer gleich lang. Es gibt keine unterschiedlichen Leftys oder Fattys für verschieden große Rahmen. Einzig das Gabelschaftrohr einer Lefty kann man theoretisch länger machen, sieht aber seltsam aus. Mit den SI Vorbauten geht auch das dann logischerweise nicht mehr.
> Gruß.



Vollkommen richtig, 

bis auf die aktuellen Rize Modelle in XL, die haben ein längeres Steuerrohr und es gibt  die aktuellen Leftys (PBR und RLC) als XL-version fuer diese laengeren Steuerrohre.
Sonst sind aber alle steuerrohre seit jeher gleichlang


----------



## scalpel69 (19. Oktober 2008)

freak13 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig,
> 
> bis auf die aktuellen Rize Modelle in XL, die haben ein längeres Steuerrohr und es gibt  die aktuellen Leftys (PBR und RLC) als XL-version fuer diese laengeren Steuerrohre.
> Sonst sind aber alle steuerrohre seit jeher gleichlang



Ja wie kommen die auf so ein schmales Brett? Das ist ja kostentechnisch eine Totalkatastrophe, wenn man für ein XL eine längere Lefty bauen muß.
Ganz abgesehen davon würde mich das voll ankotzen wenn ich eine Ersatzlefty schießen wollte und vermutlich keine mit der Überlänge bekommen würde, die Stückzahlen bei XL werden sich in Grenzen halten. Zum Glück reicht mir ein Rize in M. Mal sehen wann das bestellte Rize 4 Lefty eintrudelt.


----------



## extreme-tom (19. Oktober 2008)

zurück zum threadursprung 

bin ein neuer CD fahrer. scalpel team replica 2008 seit ein paar wochen. 
ein schönes rad mit einer katastrophalen kinematik (antriebseinflüsse sind so extrem wie bei einem 1gelenker). beseitigt habe ich sie mit einem fox RPL dämpfer und propedal.
sonst top rad, sausteif, sehr leicht


----------



## CLang (20. Oktober 2008)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> scalpel team replica 2008 seit ein paar wochen.
> ein schönes rad mit einer katastrophalen kinematik (antriebseinflüsse sind so extrem wie bei einem 1gelenker).



ist natürlich eine frage des drucks im dämpfer. 
wenn man, wie in einem reinrassigen racefully gedacht, mit hohem druck fährt, funktioniert die kinematik 1a!

wers sensibel und komfortabel will muss sich fragen, ob er das richtige bike gekauft hat!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Oktober 2008)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> zurück zum threadursprung
> 
> bin ein neuer CD fahrer. scalpel team replica 2008 seit ein paar wochen.
> ein schönes rad mit einer katastrophalen kinematik (antriebseinflüsse sind so extrem wie bei einem 1gelenker). beseitigt habe ich sie mit einem fox RPL dämpfer und propedal.
> sonst top rad, sausteif, sehr leicht



Und achte mal schön und ganz besonders auf die Kabel unter dem Oberrohr, damit die dir nicht den ganzen schönen Lack schon nach kurzer Zeit völlig durchscheuern. Den Einbau des Fox-Dämpfers halte ich persönlich für eine sehr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## maenson (20. Oktober 2008)

So, auch ich bin ein neuer CD Fahrer. Bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Rize 4 Lefty. Bis jetzt bin ich wirklich begeistert...


----------



## canno-range (20. Oktober 2008)

Das 2008er Scalpel mit offenem Dämpfer wippt, wenn man unrund tritt. Na und? Mit halbwegs rundem Tritt ist das Wippen kaum noch spürbar. Im Wiegetritt spürt man es auch kaum. Ich glaube kaum, dass man durch das Wippen nennenswert Kraft auf der Strecke lässt. 
Bei Nutzung der Propedal-Einstellung des Fox Dämpfers hält es sich auch sehr in Grenzen. Und auf Asphalt hat man ja noch die Blockiermöglichkeit.
Ich fahre trotzdem lieber (und fast ausschließlich) die offene Dämpferstellung, da dann der Hinterbau wirklich gut reagiert und man zumindest auf Schotter mit deutlich weniger Schlupf unterwegs ist. 
Für jemanden, den das Wippen stört, ist das Scalpel aber sicher nicht das richtige Rad.


----------



## CLang (20. Oktober 2008)

maenson schrieb:


> So, auch ich bin ein neuer CD Fahrer. Bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Rize 4 Lefty. Bis jetzt bin ich wirklich begeistert...



sehr schön!

größe L ?
irgendwelche veränderungen zur serie?


----------



## maenson (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist in Größe L. Bei 187cm war mir M zu klein. 

Als Änderungen zur Serie habe ich lediglich vorne ne 203er Bremsscheibe und hinten eine 180er. Ansonsten keine Änderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RheingauBiker (21. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du denn für eine Beinlänge?
Bei meinem Rush (ähnliche Geometrie) in L ist die Sattelstütze wesentlicher länger draussen, und ich bin auch so in deiner Grösse (1.90 oder nach altersbedingter Schrumpfung vielleicht noch 1.88  )


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bei meiner Rush 5, am Oberrohr, an der Schraubenverbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen Platz der Lack. ist zwar nur eine kleine Stelle, aber ärgerlich.
Das Rad ist nur einige Wochen alt, wie reagiert Cannondale auf solche Reklamationen? irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## maenson (21. Oktober 2008)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Beinlänge?
> Bei meinem Rush (ähnliche Geometrie) in L ist die Sattelstütze wesentlicher länger draussen, und ich bin auch so in deiner Grösse (1.90 oder nach altersbedingter Schrumpfung vielleicht noch 1.88  )


Beinlänge ist 89cm. Hatte das Fahrrad aber direkt vor dem Foto im Auto und für den besseren Transport den Sattel etwas abgesenkt.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meiner Rush 5, am Oberrohr, an der Schraubenverbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen Platz der Lack. ist zwar nur eine kleine Stelle, aber ärgerlich.
> Das Rad ist nur einige Wochen alt, wie reagiert Cannondale auf solche Reklamationen? irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?



zum Händler, sind bei immer kulant gewesen


----------



## Titantom (29. Oktober 2008)

Cannondale Six13 Team 2005!


----------



## Hardraider (31. Oktober 2008)




----------



## exmessenger (31. Oktober 2008)

Hardraider schrieb:


>



fett korrekt, ganz genau mein ding!
sach mal, was n da fürn vorbau und lenker dran? sattelstütze würde mich übrigens auch interessieren...


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Oktober 2008)

Sattelstütze müsste ne FSA sein. Also so wie bei mir am Rize. Also so wie ich das in meinem Zustand jetzt so sehe  Vorbau müsste auch das gleiche sein. Stimmt es??


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2008)

*Frage an die BadBoy Besitzer:* Hatt schon mal einer versucht, die Liner die durch's Innere gehen oder gar die hintere Scheibenbremse mit ihrer im Rahmen verlegter Leitung zu tauschen. Wie soll das gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-mann (1. November 2008)

Moin Moin
Mein gutes stück ist zwar etwas älter aber mit 9,8 kg gut dabei.


----------



## chimaera (1. November 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein Jekyll, das wurde von einem mir in den Sprung laufenden Baum in einen Totalschaden verwandelt, ein R600 Sport, welches von einem unaufmerksamen Mercedes-Fahrer in einen Totalschaden verwandelt wurde (wie meine Schluter, ich saß drauf..) und ein immer noch aktives Ironman 2000.

Inzwischen meide ich CD, wir scheinen nicht besonders kompatibel zu sein. Wobei das aktuelle SSP BadBoy mit starrer Lefty.. mhhh. Aber da spielt mein Budget eh nicht mit.


----------



## Gehhilfe (1. November 2008)

meins hat sich mittlerweile etwas verändert


----------



## dkc-live (1. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Frage an die BadBoy Besitzer:* Hatt schon mal einer versucht, die Liner die durch's Innere gehen oder gar die hintere Scheibenbremse mit ihrer im Rahmen verlegter Leitung zu tauschen. Wie soll das gehen



klebe den neuen zug an dem alten fest und zieh die durch. die bremsleitungen kannst du auch abmontieren. oder du lässt den bowdenzug im rahmen und schiebst die neue hülle drüber


----------



## Doc Jekyll (2. November 2008)

So, jetzt muss ich ja auch mal meine beiden Schätzchen hier posten.
Da wären zum einen ein Raven 2000 von 1998, das allerdings mit dem Original fast nichts mehr gemeinsam hat.

Das zweite Bike ist ein Jekyll, das auch schon sehr stark umgebaut wurde.
Das Jekyll ist mein treuer Begleiter auf Touren, während das Raven eher für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch ist.

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## Waldduese (2. November 2008)

Hallo Cannondale Rider
Fahre ein Cannondale Rize in xl. Habe noch ein Reba race 120 mm
mit ein Einbauhöhe von 490mm eingebaut.
Möchte aber gerne eine Lefty nachrüsten. Was für eine Einbauhöhe
hat eine Lefty Carbon 130 pbr ?
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland

Waldduesehttp://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (3. November 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Sattelstütze müsste ne FSA sein. Also so wie bei mir am Rize. Also so wie ich das in meinem Zustand jetzt so sehe  Vorbau müsste auch das gleiche sein. Stimmt es??



watt? n vorbau von FSA der an die fatty passt? und dann noch in silber? kann vielleicht jemand diese vermutung bestätigen? suche nämlich händeringend nach einem silbernen vorbau für die fatty und wäre über mehr infos echt dankbar...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (3. November 2008)

Der FSA ist von dem was ich sehe weiß. Allerdings gibt es auch silberne, s. eBucht Nr. 150306434204


----------



## Hardraider (3. November 2008)

Ja weiß.. es handelt sicher aber um den Original Vorbau den mein Autolackierer weiß lackiert hat. Stütze ist aber von FSA.

Das Rad wird jeden Tag knapp 50 KM im Gelände bewegt und das seid 5 Jahren, es macht mir jeden Tag mehr spass und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen


----------



## KleinerHirsch (4. November 2008)

Ja, das ist ein schönes Radel! Ich suche gerade auch einen schönen F-Rahmen der vorigen Generationen. Wenn ich das Ausfallende von Deinem mit den neuen vergleiche ... hach, das war früher was


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2008)

> Ja, das ist ein schönes Radel! Ich suche gerade auch einen schönen F-Rahmen der vorigen Generationen. Wenn ich das Ausfallende von Deinem mit den neuen vergleiche ... hach, das war früher was



Vollste Zustimmung. Der Cannondale-Geilheits-Faktor hat in meinen Augen nach CAAD5 rapide abgenommen. 

Wenn Cannondale die momentane Identitätskrise und Strategie nicht ändert bzw. nicht meistert, dann geb' ich den noch 3 Jahre. Dann werden sie ein Schattendasein à la GT,Marin und Co. führen...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (7. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Wenn Cannondale die momentane Identitätskrise und Strategie nicht ändert bzw. nicht meistert, dann geb' ich den noch 3 Jahre. Dann werden sie ein Schattendasein à la GT,Marin und Co. führen...



Das sehe ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Das Rize kommt von dem was ich sehe recht gut an, d.h. ist weniger extravagant als manch andere und spricht daher auch mehr Leute an. Und selbst in einem Test der Bike-Kinderheftchen liegen sie mal vorne. Wenn die ihre Eigenstädnigkeit, d.h. eigene Modelle, Markenpositionierung und Werbeetat halten können, why not. Die Qualität muss halt dauerhaft stimmen. Noch sind die Rahmen und Gabeln wirklich gut. Wenn letztere denn mal sauber zusammengebaut wurden. Wenn es wirtschaftlich wieder bergauf geht, vielleicht kehren dann auch schönte Details wieder zurück.


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2008)

> vielleicht kehren dann auch schönte Details wieder zurück.



Das bleibt zu hoffen.

Aber ich bemerke immer wieder, dass große Marken viele entscheidene Dinge, die sie selbst ausmachen und die sie zu dem gemacht haben, was sie heute sind, schlichtweg verschenken.


Beispiel SI

Zuviel Integration gefällt niemandem, der seine Bikes selbst aufbaut und die Komponenten frei wählen möchte. Die Nachteile sind schon seit langem bekannt.


Beispiel Geometrien

17 Zöller in deren Rahmendreieck kaum noch zwei große Trinkflaschen reinpassen, aber nen Radstand von 108 cm und fast ein 600er Oberrohr haben. So hält man (politisch korrekt) das Rahmengewicht niedriger.


Beispiel "Handmade in USA". 

Hab gehört, ist nicht mehr so. Kleinigkeit, die man beim Fahren bestimmt nicht spürt, aber die Fan-Gemiende steht halt auf sowas. 


Beispiel Design

Ist Geschmacksache. Ich weiß. Aber ein Battleship Grey oder Afterburner Fade haben damals halt deutlich gemacht: Da kommt ein Cannondale. Heute: Schwarzer Schriftzug auf schwarzem Rahmen. Warum ? Schämt man sich ?


Cannondale-Tugenden, die man einfach verschenkt hat. Nun denn...ich persönlich würde mich über eine Fatty mit Carbon-Beinen freuen, die vielleicht unter 1200 g wiegt. Und über neue Farben, die etwas trendunabhängig sind und den Bikes mehr Charakter und Gesicht geben.

Aber es wird ja langsam wieder besser...


----------



## mc-prophet (7. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das bleibt zu hoffen.
> 
> Aber ich bemerke immer wieder, dass große Marken viele entscheidene Dinge, die sie selbst ausmachen und die sie zu dem gemacht haben, was sie heute sind, schlichtweg verschenken.
> 
> ...



SI=sehr teuer,wer sich das leisten kann und haben will,kauft sich das...
die Vorteile von SI sind ja bekannt!
Ich hätte mir gerne ein scharzes Rize mit schwarzem Schriftzug gekauft,gab es aber leider nicht,ist halt Geschmackssache...(wer
braucht denn zwei große Trinkflaschen?)


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2008)

> (wer braucht denn zwei große Trinkflaschen?)



Leute, die nicht mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs sind, weil diese 

- nur zuätzlich Gewicht bringen, 
- man verschiedene Getränke nicht mixen kann
- Balast nun mal ins Rahmendreieck gehört und nicht auf den Rücken, wo der Schwerpunkt noch weiter rauf geht und die Rückenmuskulatur zusätzlich beansprucht wird.

Aber es geht halt immer mehr in Richtung Tour/All Mountain. Sieht man ja auch an den Geos: Flachere Winkel, lange Radstände, Trinkrucksäcke... 

SI:

Teuer ist ok, wenn die Vorteile es wert sind. Aber man kauft Unflexibilität halt immer mit ein...





> Ich suche gerade auch einen schönen F-Rahmen der vorigen Generationen.



Was würdest du denn zahlen ? Hab' noch einen unbenutzten CAAD5 als Ersatz liegen (es empfiehlt sich immer etwas CAAD5 im Haus zu haben ;-) ).


----------



## exmessenger (7. November 2008)

eijeijei..., welche groesse? nicht zufällig xl?...



Was würdest du denn zahlen ? Hab' noch einen unbenutzten CAAD5 als Ersatz liegen (es empfiehlt sich immer etwas CAAD5 im Haus zu haben ;-) ).[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (7. November 2008)

> eijeijei..., welche groesse? nicht zufällig xl?...



Grosser, leider nein. Ist ein M.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (7. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Grosser, leider nein. Ist ein M.



Schade!


----------



## DragonStyler (7. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das bleibt zu hoffen.
> 
> Aber ich bemerke immer wieder, dass große Marken viele entscheidene Dinge, die sie selbst ausmachen und die sie zu dem gemacht haben, was sie heute sind, schlichtweg verschenken.
> 
> ...



Die Rahmen werden immer noch in den USA per Hand gefertigt, da hat sich nichts geändert. Ich glaube nur ein paar günstigere Hardtailrahmen werden derweil in Asien zusammen gebrutzelt. Und im Falle des RIZE wird man häufig auf das Rad angesprochen. Das ging schon los als ich beim Händler das Rad vor der Ladentür "entgegen" genommen habe.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Die Rahmen werden zwar in den USA, aber vorwiegend von Mexikanerinnen gebruzzelt. Auch da herrscht Lohndruck. Und Frauen schweißen außerdem wohl tatsächlich ruhiger und besser in der "Massenproduktion". Hab mal eine Reportage über CD gesehen, da hat im Hintergrund eine Lady die Schweißnähte verschliffen. Is ne Sache von gefühlten 3 Sekunden und tut in der Seele weh, so fliegen da die Fetzen, äh Funken.


----------



## marewo (10. November 2008)

Hallo CDler,
scheint so, als würde mein 32iger FSA Blatt so langsam am Ende sein. Die Frage ist, wieder eine FSA Blatt, lief an sich ohne Probleme, wenn ja wo beziehen? oder eine Alternative wählen TA, Shimano? Sollte nur auf die SI Kurbel passen.
Hat einer Tipps?
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Marewo


----------



## mc-prophet (10. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden zwar in den USA, aber vorwiegend von Mexikanerinnen gebruzzelt. Auch da herrscht Lohndruck. Und Frauen schweißen außerdem wohl tatsächlich ruhiger und besser in der "Massenproduktion". Hab mal eine Reportage über CD gesehen, da hat im Hintergrund eine Lady die Schweißnähte verschliffen. Is ne Sache von gefühlten 3 Sekunden und tut in der Seele weh, so fliegen da die Fetzen, äh Funken.



hab mal ein CD-Video über die Fertigung/Herstellung gesehen,aber wo
waren da die Mexikanerinnen!?Übrigens sind das vom Firmenstandort bis 
zur mexikanischen Grenze ca. 3000km...und die Mitarbeiter/innen,die die 
Schweißnähte verschliffen hatten,trugen Schutzanzüge,die konnte man
kaum erkennen...


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2008)

Ich hab das mit den weiblichen Schweißerinnen gar nicht negativ gemeint. Die Qualität soll besser sein als bei ihren männlichen Kollegen. Und das zählt. Dass die meisten Mexikanerinnen sind, weiß ich von einem CD-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## mc-prophet (10. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit den weiblichen Schweißerinnen gar nicht negativ gemeint. Die Qualität soll besser sein als bei ihren männlichen Kollegen. Und das zählt. Dass die meisten Mexikanerinnen sind, weiß ich von einem CD-Mitarbeiter.



ah so...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (10. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn zahlen ? Hab' noch einen unbenutzten CAAD5 als Ersatz liegen (es empfiehlt sich immer etwas CAAD5 im Haus zu haben ;-) ).



Danke für das Angebot. Ich brauche aber mindestens L. 
Das lange Oberrohr und der 69er Lenkwinkel haben mich seinerzeit übrigens zu CD gebracht, die Geo paßt mir also. Mit den Flaschenhaltern habe ich in der Größe auch keine Probs. Bei den kleineren sieht das stark heruntergezogene Rohr aber in der Tat merkwürdig aus. 

Bzgl. den Farben sehe ich das ähnlich wie Du. Da gab es früher echt schöne(re). Und an die Carbon-Fatty hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Und an ein SI Vorbau+Lenker. Ich glaube, am Ende müssen die sich aber über Qualität definieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (10. November 2008)

> Das lange Oberrohr und der 69er Lenkwinkel haben mich seinerzeit übrigens zu CD gebracht, die Geo paßt mir also.



Die CAAD's hatten alle noch eine traditionelle und anständige CC-Geometrie mit nem 71er Lenkwinkel. Wenn du wirklich so groß bist und auf Oberrohre größer 620 mm und flachere Winkel stehst, solltest du eher zum OPTIMO, den Nachfolger des CAAD5 greifen. 

Der kam mit nem 70er Winkel und nem 62 cm Oberrohr daher (in Größe L).

In meinen Augen zu lang und eher ein Grund auf die CAAD's zu setzen, aber ich steh halt einfach auf Wendigkeit, statt auf Laufruhe..


----------



## chrikoh (10. November 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Ich brauche aber mindestens L.
> Das lange Oberrohr und der 69er Lenkwinkel haben mich seinerzeit übrigens zu CD gebracht, die Geo paßt mir also. Mit den Flaschenhaltern habe ich in der Größe auch keine Probs. Bei den kleineren sieht das stark heruntergezogene Rohr aber in der Tat merkwürdig aus.
> 
> Bzgl. den Farben sehe ich das ähnlich wie Du. Da gab es früher echt schöne(re). Und an die Carbon-Fatty hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Und an ein SI Vorbau+Lenker. Ich glaube, am Ende müssen die sich aber über Qualität definieren.



Carbon-Fatty?
Du meinst wahrscheinlich Lefty?


----------



## fuzzball (10. November 2008)

nein er meint Fatty  bin auch schon gespannt wie ein Flizzebogen


----------



## dkc-live (10. November 2008)

sicher das die kommt?


----------



## fuzzball (10. November 2008)

soweit mir bekannt, ja


----------



## KleinerHirsch (11. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> ....
> Der kam mit nem 70er Winkel und nem 62 cm Oberrohr daher (in Größe L).
> 
> In meinen Augen zu lang und eher ein Grund auf die CAAD's zu setzen, aber ich steh halt einfach auf Wendigkeit, statt auf Laufruhe..



Meine alte Kiste, die ich lange gefahren habe, ist auch eher klassisch mit steilen Winkeln und kurz gebaut. Seit ich mit dem "langen" unterwegs bin habe ich aber keine Rückenschmerzen mehr, weil ich nicht mehr so buckelig draufsitze. Ein HT kann aber ruhig wieder quirliger werden. Daher wären 620 schon OK. Der Optimo hat aber so dünne Hinterbaustreben. Sieht finde ich etwas unproportioniert aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (11. November 2008)

> soweit mir bekannt, ja



Na endlich mal gute Nachrichten. Ich wußte es auch nicht. Hab ich mir nur so als nächsten logischen Evolutionsschritt überlegt.

Weißt du zufällig wann ? Mid Season 2009 oder erst 2010 ?



> Der Optimo hat aber so dünne Hinterbaustreben. Sieht finde ich etwas unproportioniert aus.



Gerade dadurch find ich CAAD5/OPTIMO elegant. Kenne kaum einen eleganteren Hinterbau. Schlanke Beine halt.. 

Mich stört bei den langen Oberrohren der lange Radstand und der geringe Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Aber für Leute 1,85 m + ist ein L sicher okay...


----------



## fuzzball (11. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Na endlich mal gute Nachrichten. Ich wußte es auch nicht. Hab ich mir nur so als nächsten logischen Evolutionsschritt überlegt.
> 
> Weißt du zufällig wann ? Mid Season 2009 oder erst 2010 ?
> 
> ...



also das mit der Fatty hat mir ein Cannondale Mitarbeiter (guter Freund) gesagt, sollte eigentlich schon da sein, aber wie es aussieht kommen sie mit der Entwicklung und den Test im allgemeinen nicht hinterher.

zum Thema Optimo Hinterbau, ich will ja auch keine Frau mit Elefantenbeinen haben  das gute am Optimo ist das er filigran ist, aber bocksteif und zum Glück kein Monostay Hinterbau wie bei meinen KV und CAAD3.

zum Thema Körpergröße bin exakt 1,80 (+-) und fahre ihn in M, finde ich ideal, läßt sich schön positionieren und dirigieren; allerdings fahr (derzeit fuhr) ich das Perp in S, dass macht die Sache noch wendiger


----------



## chrikoh (11. November 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nein er meint Fatty  bin auch schon gespannt wie ein Flizzebogen



Ich nehm an mit 80mm Fw?


----------



## Pimper (11. November 2008)

@fuzz

Danke für die Info.




> bin exakt 1,80 (+-) und fahre ihn in M,



Und damit auch meiner Meinung nach genau die richtige RH...


----------



## fuzzball (11. November 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich nehm an mit 80mm Fw?



das will ich doch schwer hoffen, dass es nicht mehr werden. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich bei meiner von 80mm nur 50mm (in der Regel) nutzen


----------



## KleinerHirsch (12. November 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zum Thema Optimo Hinterbau, ich will ja auch keine Frau mit Elefantenbeinen haben



Bei dem Thema: ich finde, es muss zusammen passen. Eine 7-Kämpferin mit den Stelzen eines Bullimie-Models ist auch nix. Gerade das Unterrohr ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht das schlankeste, da gefallen mir die massiveren Hinterbauten besser dazu.

Aber bei der Frage zur Größe, meint Ihr bei 1,95 m langt noch L oder müßte es doch XL werden? Beim Fully wars klar XL, beim HT bin ich mir nicht sicher. Habe schon auf beiden gesessen und bin mir unschlüssig, tendiere aber eher zu L.


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2008)

würde es Probefahren, aber wahrscheinlich eher XL - wenn man bedenkt, dass bei mir mit 1,80 L gerade noch so geht


----------



## Pimper (12. November 2008)

> meint Ihr bei 1,95 m langt noch L oder müßte es doch XL werden?



Ist tatsächlich ein Grenzbereich, aber ich würde ein L nehmen. Das hat schon nen Radstand von 110 cm. Ein XL kriegst doch um keinen Winkel mehr rum. Das L hat schon ein 616 mm Oberrohr (CAAD5) bzw. ein 622 mm Oberrohr beim OPTIMO. Mit nem 140 mm Vorbau solltest du zurecht kommen.

Aber wie geschrieben...ausprobieren und dann entscheiden. Wenn du Händler findest, die dir auf beiden eine Probefahrt bieten können...


Ich bin 1,78 cm und mir war das L definitiv zu groß (bin es 2 Jahre lang gefahren). Bedenkt, dass Cannondale lange Oberrohre hat. Auf meinem L war damals ab Werk ein 140 mm Vorbau montiert. Ist also schon für große Jungs ausgelegt. Der Umstieg auf M war für mich dann eine gute Entscheidung ...


----------



## GlanDas (12. November 2008)

Ich bin 197 und fahre XL. Eigentlich zu groß, aber ich hab mich an das lange Oberrohr gewöhnt und komm relativ gut mit zurecht. Demnächst investiere ich in ein 100er Vorbau um etwas gemütlicher zu sitzen.

Aber ich würd dir auch zu L raten. Da hat man was spritzigeres


----------



## 9Toad1 (12. November 2008)

hallo leuz,

ich wollt frage ob jemand weis wie schwer das perp von 2009 ist

wär schön wenn mir des jemand sagen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (12. November 2008)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> hallo leuz,
> 
> ich wollt frage ob jemand weis wie schwer das perp von 2009 ist
> 
> wär schön wenn mir des jemand sagen könnt




Welches Modell?
Ich sage vorsichtig um die 19 kg
Kannst aber bis runter auf 16 kg reduzieren
Ich selber habs es mit 17,2 kg


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2008)

hängt halt von der Ausstattung ab, meins hat meine Hängewaage gekillt, also über 18kg, allerdings auch mit dem Deemax LRS und Coil Dämpfer.... kann mich Jumper 1 nur anschließen unter 17 müssten möglich sein.
Der 07 Rahmen wog mit Dämpfer um die 4,8kg - kanns leider derzeit nicht nachprüfen, da mir der Hinterbau fehlt.
Der Test ist eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn die Seite anstrengend zu lesen ist http://fraktur-magazin.de/


----------



## 9Toad1 (13. November 2008)

mit was fürn bike kann ma des perp vergleichen vo da geometrie? kona stinky?


----------



## Jumper 1 (13. November 2008)

9Toad1 schrieb:


> mit was fürn bike kann ma des perp vergleichen vo da geometrie? kona stinky?



Von der Geometrie kann ich kein genauen Vergleich sagen, ich meine es ist Handlicher wie das Stinky, vom Federungsverhalten ist
das Perp ist sensibler wie das Stinky
Sorry für die wagen aussagen ,saß mal nur für 15 min auf einem Stinky
Deswegen kann ich es nicht genau sagen.
Gehe mal zum CD Händler und mache mal pobefahrt, ist das beste


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. November 2008)

Hallo, 
ich suche noch ein paar deutsche Cannondale Prospekte aus den jahren:
-2000
-2001
-2002
-2006
-2008

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen..??

Danke vorab..


----------



## fuzzball (17. November 2008)

oh ich könnte  mein altes Perp ist ein Totalschaden - Riss an der Schwingenaufnahme, dass positive ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, aber nicht mehr in raw sondern in schmutzigem blau oder schwarz; fährt schon jemand das 09er Blau? Wie sieht das aus der Nähe/Real aus?

@Scalpel3000: einen 06 Katalog müsste ich noch haben, bei Bedarf such ich danach


----------



## subdiver (17. November 2008)

Kennt hier Jemand die Gewichte vom "Scalpel Carbon 3" und vom "Taurin 3" ?
Danke


----------



## Whitey (18. November 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage: hat hier schon mal jemand seine Lefty schwarz lackiert / pulverbeschichtet / kugelgestrahlt?


----------



## scalpel69 (18. November 2008)

mein Rize 4L ist eingetroffen 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/7/8/0/2/_/large/Rize_4L.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (18. November 2008)

seeehr geiles Rize...


----------



## Steam (19. November 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> mein Rize 4L ist eingetroffen
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/7/8/0/2/_/large/Rize_4L.jpg



gute Entscheidung tolles Bike viel Spaß


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2008)

hoffe du hast es selbst dreckig gemacht und nicht so gekauft,
schönes Bike


----------



## Hajoegli (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen habe ein Judge, Gemini , Six 13 , F2000 und ein F3000


----------



## scalpel69 (19. November 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hoffe du hast es selbst dreckig gemacht und nicht so gekauft,
> schönes Bike



....damit es authentischer aussieht habe ich es für das Foto mit Schlamm beworfen......

....und bei der ersten Probefahrt bin ich gleich mal richtig im Morast versunken.........hat aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## Cannondale rize (20. November 2008)

Dann stell ich mal meine Bikes vor         




Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. November 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> ....damit es authentischer aussieht habe ich es für das Foto mit Schlamm beworfen......
> 
> ....und bei der ersten Probefahrt bin ich gleich mal richtig im Morast versunken.........hat aber Spaß gemacht



nicht das du das genommen hast http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## Bertolli (20. November 2008)

Cannondale rize schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mal meine Bikes vor
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 150286Anhang anzeigen 150285
> 
> Gruß Manni





Sehr schöne Bikes!!   Glückwunsch!


Ich glaub,....so ein Rize....will ich auch noch,..in Schwarz, mit Lefty,....einfach schön so ein Ding!!


----------



## fivepole (21. November 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> fährt schon jemand das 09er Blau? Wie sieht das aus der Nähe/Real aus?



Ich 

Die blaue Grundfarbe ist sehr schön. Von mehr als 2m Entfernung sieht man die weißgrauen Farbspritzer noch gar nicht. Je näher man ran geht, umso mehr wird es "splatter" und so ganz aus der Nähe ist es dann gewollt rauh irgendwie.

Bin aber eher ein Fan "glatter" Lacke. Aber wegen dem Lack hol ich mir ja auch kein Perp ins Haus 

Out ...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. November 2008)

Schade dass CD keine MTBs mit den Farben der RRs macht. Da gibts schon ein paar schön fetzige, wie bei dem Six.


----------



## fuzzball (21. November 2008)

fivepole schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Die blaue Grundfarbe ist sehr schön. Von mehr als 2m Entfernung sieht man die weißgrauen Farbspritzer noch gar nicht. Je näher man ran geht, umso mehr wird es "splatter" und so ganz aus der Nähe ist es dann gewollt rauh irgendwie.
> 
> ...



Bilder bitte!!! bekomme von C`Dale einen neuen Rahmen und der wird vermutlich nicht mehr raw sein


----------



## Calli Potter (21. November 2008)

Wie sind denn die Bremsen bei den 2009er Rize und wie ist die Lefty die nun verbaut ist?? Habe ja selber ein 2008er Modell


----------



## Querschlaeger (21. November 2008)

Fährt von euch jemand ein Taurine und hat auch Probleme mit starker Vibration an der HR Bremse?
Wie ich in einem anderen Fred lesen konnte, soll es vielen so gehen und hauptsächlich Rahmen in der Größe L betreffen, und ich fahre einen in Größe L. 

Ich habe bisher wirklich alles versucht was in meiner Macht steht, aber das Rad bleibt unfahrbar.
Bei einer genaueren Untersuchung gestern entdeckte ich einen Haarriss zwischen IS-Aufnahme und Strebe.

guckst du: http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/714/cimg51131yl2.jpg

Nachdem ich dieses jahr mehr Zeit in meiner Werkstatt als auf dem Trail verbracht habe, bin ich kurz davor alles hinzuschmeißen.
Sowas erwarte ich von einem Baumarktrad aber nicht in dieser Preisklasse!!!


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2008)

Da würde ich meinem Händler aber mal richtig Dampf machen.


----------



## chrikoh (21. November 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand ein Taurine und hat auch Probleme mit starker Vibration an der HR Bremse?
> Wie ich in einem anderen Fred lesen konnte, soll es vielen so gehen und hauptsächlich Rahmen in der Größe L betreffen, und ich fahre einen in Größe L.
> 
> Ich habe bisher wirklich alles versucht was in meiner Macht steht, aber das Rad bleibt unfahrbar.
> ...



Na bumm!!
Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## mc-prophet (21. November 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand ein Taurine und hat auch Probleme mit starker Vibration an der HR Bremse?
> Wie ich in einem anderen Fred lesen konnte, soll es vielen so gehen und hauptsächlich Rahmen in der Größe L betreffen, und ich fahre einen in Größe L.
> 
> Ich habe bisher wirklich alles versucht was in meiner Macht steht, aber das Rad bleibt unfahrbar.
> ...



krass,aber alles hattest du nicht probiert,sonst hättest du den miesen
DT-Schnellspanner gegen einen Hope oder XT getauscht (oder irre ich 
mich und das ist kein DT !?),
hätte aber ja auch nichts genützt,klarer Garantiefall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saegezahn2000 (21. November 2008)

So, nach langem Warten und sehr viel Geduld ist nun mein Umbau auch (fast) fertig. In meinem Fotoalbum gibts ein paar Details.


----------



## Querschlaeger (21. November 2008)

Der Schnellspanner ist ein Mavic, packt auch sehr gut zu. Besser als meine SLR Titanspanner. Ich habe alle möglichen Bremsbeläge probiert, gesintert, organisch, Marta SL Scheiben (6 Loch), XTR Bremsscheiben (Centerlock), Postmount Bremssattel...
Soweit ich es erkennen konnte, ist genau unter der Aufnahme der Übergang vom Alu-Ausfallende zum Carbon.
Also muss man einen Teil kleben, oder täusch ich mich da?
Das lösen andere Hersteller eleganter.

Ich werde zum guten alten Alu zurückkehren, scheiß auf die 400g.


----------



## scalpel69 (22. November 2008)

Querschlaeger schrieb:


> Ich werde zum guten alten Alu zurückkehren, scheiß auf die 400g.



......wie sagt ein alter Rennradkollege immer zu mir: "ich würde es mal mit trainieren probieren......." 

Top Alurahmen bauen, das kann Cannondale auf jeden Fall, bei Carbon bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## chrikoh (22. November 2008)

Saegezahn2000 schrieb:


> So, nach langem Warten und sehr viel Geduld ist nun mein Umbau auch (fast) fertig. In meinem Fotoalbum gibts ein paar Details.



Schaut toll aus 
Alu oder Carbon?
Wieviel kostet sowas?


----------



## Saegezahn2000 (22. November 2008)

Danke, war auch viel Arbeit  . Der Rahmen ist aus Alu. Der komplette Umbau hat mich knapp 400,-  gekostet. 
Das hat sich für mich auch nur gelohnt, weil ich das Rad neu sehr günstig von einem Forumsmitglied bekommen habe 
und dann gleich die Neuteile getauscht habe.


----------



## subdiver (22. November 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Top Alurahmen bauen, das kann Cannondale auf jeden Fall, bei Carbon bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.



Die Carbon-Rahmen baut ja auch CD nicht selber, 
sondern lässt sie in Fernost zusammenkleben 

Mir persönlich ist ein guter Alu-Rahmen auch lieber,
als diese modischen Plastik-Rahmen.


----------



## fuzzball (22. November 2008)

zum Glück nicht; Rize Carbon und Scalpel Carbon werden bereits wieder in den USA gefertigt, der Rest soll folgen sobald die Kapazitäten es wieder zulassen - ob das besser ist oder nicht keine


----------



## Ditsch (24. November 2008)

Mahlzeit Cannondale Jünger!

Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bzgl. Lefty Laufradbau:

Meine neue Gabel (Lefty Max Carbon) inkl. Omega Nabe in 32 Loch ist gerade auf dem Weg zu mir. Die Omega Nabe möchte ich mit einer Syncros DS23 einspeichen.

Meine Frage:

Welche Speichenlänge und Nippellänge (Alu) brauche ich?

Ich habe einfach keine Ahnung vom Laufradbau, deswegen frage ich lieber bevor ich einen Fehlkauf mache...

Danke,

Ditsch


----------



## Jumper 1 (24. November 2008)

Ich habe mal hier einen Link für dich
http://www.whizz-wheels.de/produkte/speichenrechner.html
Stelle aber mal deine Frage im Laufrad forum,da sind welche drin die es echt drauf haben
Notfalls gehst du zum Händler
Soviel wie ich es noch weiß, kannst Du die Nabe und Felge zu Veltec einschicken,sie machen es für dich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Austrian Beduin (25. November 2008)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zur Sattelstütze. Ich fahre das F800 und hab die Stütze gemessen. Die hat 27,0mm. Ich bräuchte eine mit 400mm und finde keine????

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Danke Roland


----------



## basti242 (25. November 2008)

Nicht 27,2mm ???


----------



## Austrian Beduin (25. November 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Nicht 27,2mm ???


 
Ich geh sofort nochmal messen! 10min...


----------



## Austrian Beduin (25. November 2008)

îst irgendwie eigenartig. gemessen hab ich 27,1 und was draufsteht kann ich nicht nur mehr schlecht lesen. könnte aber 27,2 gewesen sein???

Derzeit hab ich eine Ritchey. Die die ich jetzt habe, ist bis zur Markierung herausgezogen. Deswegen wollte ich eine längere.


----------



## hotzemott (25. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit der Syntace P6 Alu? Nicht billig aber solide und hat die beste Klemmung, die ich bisher in den Händen hatte.


----------



## Austrian Beduin (25. November 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Syntace P6 Alu? Nicht billig aber solide und hat die beste Klemmung, die ich bisher in den Händen hatte.


 
Danke!

Habs bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. November 2008)

Ich würde ne Thomson Masterpiece kaufen.

27,2x 330mm

http://www.lhthomson.com/masterpiece_features.htm


----------



## basti242 (25. November 2008)

die muss er dann aber um 70mm verlängern


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich würde ne Thomson Masterpiece kaufen.
> 
> 27,2x 330mm
> 
> http://www.lhthomson.com/masterpiece_features.htm



dito oder die Elite in 400mm


----------



## hotzemott (26. November 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> dito oder die Elite in 400mm


Was ist an der Thomson Elite besser?


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2008)

Die Masterpiece ist die "bessere". Die Elite ist das Standard-Modell, die Masterpiece das High End Modell, noch leichter etc..


----------



## hotzemott (26. November 2008)

Na das ist schon klar, ich meinte den Vergleich der Thomson Elite mit der Syntace P6 Alu, denn die beiden sind preislich in etwa die gleiche Liga.
Ist aber reichlich off topic und mir eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2008)

die thomson ist sauberer verarbeitet


----------



## scalpel69 (26. November 2008)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Habs bestellt



Haaaaallo!
Er hat sich die P6 bestellt!
Das ganze wird jetzt ein wenig off topic.


----------



## krell04 (27. November 2008)

Hallo

Mein Gefährt für alle Zwecke.Ein leicht modifiziertes Jekyll.


Grüße Dietmar


----------



## krell04 (27. November 2008)

Hallo

Besseres Foto

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (27. November 2008)

Ich würde ne Moots(gekröpft) nehmen, diese fahre ich schon einer Weile am Mtb und an meinen Crosser und bin extrem begeistert.


----------



## Austrian Beduin (27. November 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Haaaaallo!
> Er hat sich die P6 bestellt!
> Das ganze wird jetzt ein wenig off topic.


 
P6 ist nicht lagernd  Hab mir USE Alien gekauft!


----------



## könni__ (27. November 2008)

@krell04 sehr schön da steckt viel mühe drinn


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

@Austrian Beduin: ich hatte bisher nur eine USE Sumo. Qualitativ mit Thomson vergleichbar. (USE haben übrigens die schönsten Ahead-Spacer)


----------



## krell04 (27. November 2008)

Hallo

@könni

Ja eigentlich ist nur mehr der Rahmen original,über die Jahre hat ein Teil das andere ergeben  und auf einmal war vom Ur-Jekyll nur mehr der Rahmen da.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## SmithWesson (27. November 2008)

krell04 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @könni
> 
> ...



naja ur jekyll ist es nicht du hast das mit der neueren dämpferaufnahme


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Haaaaallo!
> Er hat sich die P6 bestellt!
> Das ganze wird jetzt ein wenig off topic.





Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> P6 ist nicht lagernd  Hab mir USE Alien gekauft!



nein hatte er nicht


----------



## krell04 (28. November 2008)

Hallo

Es ist ein 2004er,aber mit Ur-Jekyll meinte ich ,dass vom ursprünglichen Originalrad nichts mehr übrig ist, ausser dem Rahmen.


Grüße Dietmar


----------



## baltes21 (28. November 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen was ein 2007er "Cannondale Taurine SL Team Replica" in Größe L kosten darf, es ist sehr gepflegt, wurde wenig bewegt und wurde ende 07 gekauft.

Dankeschonmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfloh 7 (30. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe Probleme bei meinen neuen Taurine die Hinterradbremse schleiffrei zu bekommen . Bei meinem Optimo hat die gleiche Louise einwandfrei gearbeitet . PM mit Adapter Magura Nr.12 . Muß ich einfach nur dickere Unterlegscheiben verwenden weil das Mass der Bremsaufnahme ein anderes ist ?


----------



## Sardes (9. Dezember 2008)

da ich mein SuperV gestern fertig bekommen hab, wollt ich auch mal nen paar bilder zeigen...

hatte es, nachdem ich 2000 mein geliebtes SuperV "verloren" hatte,  2006 bei ebay ersteigert und es dann bis mitte diesen jahres im keller zu stehen.

nachdem ich nun mein ganzes erspartes und viel schweiß reingesteckt hab ist, bis auf rahmen und dem coda lenker, nichts mehr vom ersteigertem rad übrig.


----------



## SpeedforceRK1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Na toll - jetzt ist es passiert.
Ich hab auf die Tastatur gesabbert.

Voll Hammer.
Was machst du denn mit den alten Teilen?


----------



## baltes21 (9. Dezember 2008)

@Sardes

Wirklich ein geiles Teil, aber ich glaube den coda lenker hättest du auch noch tauschen können


----------



## Speichennippel (9. Dezember 2008)

Kann man diesen Nabendynamo an eine Lefty stecken?


----------



## basti242 (9. Dezember 2008)

Sardes schrieb:


> da ich mein SuperV gestern fertig bekommen hab, wollt ich auch mal nen paar bilder zeigen...
> 
> hatte es, nachdem ich 2000 mein geliebtes SuperV "verloren" hatte,  2006 bei ebay ersteigert und es dann bis mitte diesen jahres im keller zu stehen.
> 
> nachdem ich nun mein ganzes erspartes und viel schweiß reingesteckt hab ist, bis auf rahmen und dem coda lenker, nichts mehr vom ersteigertem rad übrig.



Also die SuperV Dinger fand ich ja immer total hässlich aber das sieht ja mal total geil aus.
Noch ne schöne Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und ein flacherer Vorbau vielleicht?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (9. Dezember 2008)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Nabendynamo an eine Lefty stecken?


kurz und bündig: *NEIN!*


----------



## Speichennippel (9. Dezember 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> kurz und bündig: *NEIN!*



Schade.


----------



## Sardes (9. Dezember 2008)

@SpeedforceRK1

tut mir leid, ich wollte nicht das deine tastatur leiden muß... 
und die alten teile lagern erstmal im keller.


@baltes21

der lenker ist noch gut in schuß und die logos sind schön unauffällig, ich mags nicht, wenn am lenker die halbe firmengeschichte des herstellers steht. 


@basti242

ich hatte es damals beim händler gesehen und mich sofort verliebt, seit dem gefällt mir kein anderes rad mehr...

wobei ich dazu sagen muß, das mir das SuperV nur mit bananenschwinge und lefty gefällt.
mit anderem hinterbau bekommt es, in meinen augen, ein föllig anderes aussehen, das mir absolut nicht zusagt.

deswegen schone ich auch das rad, weil ich viel zu viel angst davor hab, das die schwinge beschädigt wird, da man sie wohl nicht mehr bekommt, sondern nurnoch die andere. 

danke für den vorschlag, aber eine grade sattelstütze kommt leider nicht in frage, da sonst die position von knie und pedal zueinander nicht mehr stimmen würde und der vorbau ist auch gut so wie er ist, denn ich will mit dem rad keine rekorde brechen und so habe ich eine sehr bequeme sitzposition für längere touren. 




mir gings bei dem rad auch eher ums aussehen und bequemes fahren für möglichst "wenig" geld. 
es sollte also nie ein leichtbau werden, da wär schon der rahmen das größte problem... das einzige ziel war unter 14kg zu kommen da ich es immer 3 etagen runter und wieder rauf tragen muß und das hab ich erreicht.


----------



## Scalpi (9. Dezember 2008)

_Sehr schön aufgebaut aber warum die 'alte' Schwinge???
Es gab doch mit dieser so einige Probleme... .
Aber wie gesagt sehr schön!!!_


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Dezember 2008)

Lecker lecker kann ich da nur sagen!! Dann mal viel Spß auf den Trails mit deinem neuem alten Bike


----------



## Oschcremegaude (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so, hier der erste Anfang für den Umbau!!!


----------



## ]:-> (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...irgendwie juckt es mich wieder gewaltig mein altes Jekyll 700 (altes Modell) welches z.zt. die Wand ziert wieder aufzubauen.
Einfach aus Spass und dass ich es mal wieder durch den Wald bewegen kann, wirklich brauchen tue ich es eigentlich nicht.

Was meint ihr, würdet ihr es mit alten Komponenten aufbauen, also gebrauchten aus der Zeit aus der das Rad kommt, oder neue hinschrauben?

so war es mal:





und ja keine Kommentare zu dem Aufbau, die Teile waren damals rein nach praktischen Gesichtspunkten gewählt. 
(wenn ich das heute so sehe bäh...)


----------



## Fussl79 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi an alle,

bin auch ener von diesen Cannondalern, fahr nen 1998 caad 2 rahmen seit 10 jahren und das hat mich noch nicht im stich gelassen


----------



## baltes21 (11. Dezember 2008)

]:->

hast du das b ike in das bild hereinkopiert?


----------



## ]:-> (11. Dezember 2008)

baltes21 schrieb:


> ]:->
> 
> hast du das b ike in das bild hereinkopiert?



wie meinst du?
habe das Bild in meinem Fotoalbum und dann die Grafikadresse kopiert und hier unter "Bild Einfügen" die url angegeben. Meinst du wegen der schlechten Qualität? Habe es bei "bilder-verkleinern.de" kleiner gemacht, dann sieht es leider an den Kanten immer so hässlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morkvomork1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Und hier ist mein F1000. Müsste BJ 97/98 sein und leistet mir immer noch treue Dienste:


----------



## baltes21 (11. Dezember 2008)

Es soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber ich finde das Bild sah so aus als hättest du das Fahrrad mit Photoshop reinkopiert.
Sorry für meine falsche Annahme.


----------



## ]:-> (11. Dezember 2008)

baltes21 schrieb:


> Es soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber ich finde das Bild sah so aus als hättest du das Fahrrad mit Photoshop reinkopiert.
> Sorry für meine falsche Annahme.



lol, nach 10 min grübeln verstehe ich was du meinst  huijujui, da waren einige Verrenkungen nötig 
Nene, das ist 2007 im Mai im Karwendel entstanden, da hab ich noch nen ganzen Haufen von, war meine letzte Tour mit dem Jekyll, bevor der Rahmen an die Wand kam 

nun, was den neuen Aufbau betrifft muss ich mir auf jeden Fall einen neuen LRS und eine neue Bremsanlage besorgen. Besonders beim LRS weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach nen neuen mit XT Naben nehmen soll, oder doch lieber irgendwas gebrauchtes, vll. mit Hügi...
Die Gabel möchte ich nicht tauschen, allerdings braucht sie wohl auch einige Zuwendung.
Was die Schaltung angeht kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob "alte" XTR, XT oder doch ne aktuelle X-9. Habe das Gefühl die alten (kastigen) XTR Schaltwerke werden ganz schön teuer verkauft.


----------



## TobiF (11. Dezember 2008)

OK, 
also dann: hier mein aktuelles Projekt:











welche Kurbel weiß ich noch nicht,
und für das hinterrad habe ich die passenden Speichen noch nicht. Wird mit tune in orange und XMD 333 sicher super aussehen.
Wiegt so 7,7kg
Wird mit neuen Reifen am ende so 8,6-8,8 wiegen.
Nicht superleicht aber zuverlässig


----------



## philipp_91 (19. Dezember 2008)

hi,

ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Cannondale Judge team replica von 07


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

Bilder bitte ! Mein Oldschool SM 700 geht demnächst zum Pulvern.


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Dezember 2008)

@TobiF:

Sieht echt lecker aus dein Taurin!! Auch die Farbkombi hat was!! Aber die Lefty als Carbon sieht immer noch ein leckersten aus an den Cannondales!! Schade das ich keine bei mir dran habe


----------



## fuzzball (19. Dezember 2008)

philipp_91 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Cannondale Judge team replica von 07



bitte Bilder


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel in alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (20. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel in neu... 





Gruß CBiker


----------



## chrikoh (20. Dezember 2008)

Wo bekomme ich für mein Taurin einen schwarzen "Cannondale" Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## dkc-live (20. Dezember 2008)

www.dr-cannondale.de


----------



## deman (20. Dezember 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> www.dr-cannondale.de



nette Angebote hat der 
Mavic SLR Lefty Laufradsatz... direkt mal meinem Schwager Bescheid sagen^^


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Dezember 2008)

TobiF schrieb:


> OK,
> also dann: hier mein aktuelles Projekt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrikoh (20. Dezember 2008)

Versandk. nach Ö 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein gebrauchtes Jekyll aus 2004 und bin hellauf begeistert!

Mein erstes Fully 

Stütze wurde durch eine P6 Carbon, Sattel durch meinen Speedneedle und Griffe durch Oury LockOns ersetzt.

Hope M4 Set ist schon geordert!

Bis ich Dämpfer und Gabel exakt eingestellt habe vergehen sicher noch Wochen 






Bild ist noch vom Verkäufer.


----------



## Scalpi (24. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein gebrauchtes Jekyll aus 2004 und bin hellauf begeistert!
> 
> Mein erstes Fully
> 
> ...


_Hätte für Dein Jekyll noch einen fast neuen Tune Würger... .
Ansonsten schickes Bike!_


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein gebrauchtes Jekyll aus 2004 und bin hellauf begeistert!
> 
> Mein erstes Fully
> 
> ...



Sieht mal echt klasse aus, außerdem ist das Jekyll ein klasse bike, in der Ausstattung ohnehin.


----------



## mete (24. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein gebrauchtes Jekyll aus 2004 und bin hellauf begeistert!
> 
> Mein erstes Fully
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, ein Jekyll ist das vielseitigste MTB, was man bekommen kann.


----------



## Pimper (24. Dezember 2008)

> nette Angebote hat der



Allerdings.


----------



## Borgrider (24. Dezember 2008)

ein altes Bike war ein Cannondale F1000 Woody mit Psylo SL First Aid mit SRAM 9.0 SL white Ausstattung, Magura Gustav M
Momentan fahre ich ein Cannondale Prophet SL Custommade Aufbau mit Lefty MAX von 88 komplett XT mit Louise FR mit Stahlflex... vorne Leftynabe und hinten DT mit 321 Mavic.


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Dezember 2008)

Wie teuer würde mich denn ein Umbau mit Lefty Max + Vorbau+ Naben denn kommen??


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Dezember 2008)

Scalpi schrieb:


> _Hätte für Dein Jekyll noch einen fast neuen Tune Würger... .
> Ansonsten schickes Bike!_



Danke, eine Syntace SuperLock ist schon geordert 

Was gibts denn für nette Vorbauten für die Lefty, ausser Hope habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Das Rad macht tierisch Spass und nicht nur mir, ein Freund ist mit gefahren und will sich direkt ein Rize zulegen!
Jekylls werden ja nicht mehr produziert und er möchte gerne eine neues haben...

Simmt es das die Jekylls gerne an der Verbindung Oberrohr-Sitzrohr brechen?
Wenn ja woran liegt das, zu kurze Stütze?

Lefty Front-Naben gibts von:

Cannondale
Kozak
Woodmann
FRM
XTR

Gibts da noch mehr?



Fragen über Fragen, danke euch


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Lefty Front-Naben gibts von:
> 
> Cannondale
> Kozak
> ...



Mavic, zumindest als komplettes Laufrad.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte eher an was schönes, aussergewöhnliches, haltbares 

Wie King, Hope und Konsorten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (25. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an was schönes, aussergewöhnliches, haltbares
> 
> Wie King, Hope und Konsorten...



Über das Aussehen kann man wie immer ausgiebig streiten, macht aber keinen Sinn. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich was Objektives beitragen. Auf meinem Scalpel fahre ich die Mavic Crossmax Enduro, die Laufräder haben mehr als 50 Tkm unter widrigen Bedingungen hinter sich, ohne erkennbare Schwächen.
Das Zeugs von King und Hope ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht haltbarer und eher gut um damit anzugeben 

Ich hab mir grad mal den Hope Vorbau für Cannondale angekuckt, ist das schöner als das Standard CD-Teil? Das Ding ist höchstens aussergewöhnlich....


----------



## chrikoh (25. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Danke, eine Syntace SuperLock ist schon geordert
> 
> Was gibts denn für nette Vorbauten für die Lefty, ausser Hope habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Soul Kozak


----------



## fuzzball (25. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Über das Aussehen kann man wie immer ausgiebig streiten, macht aber keinen Sinn. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich was Objektives beitragen. Auf meinem *Scalpel* fahre ich die *Mavic Crossmax Enduro*, die Laufräder haben mehr als 50 Tkm unter widrigen Bedingungen hinter sich, ohne erkennbare Schwächen.
> Das Zeugs von King und Hope ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht haltbarer und eher gut um damit anzugeben
> 
> Ich hab mir grad mal den Hope Vorbau für Cannondale angekuckt, ist das schöner als das Standard CD-Teil? Das Ding ist höchstens aussergewöhnlich....


vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben an einer Rennfeile einen Enduro LRS zu haben, oder?

ein individueller LRS ist regelmäßig leichter und besser; Problem ist die VR Nabe der Lefty, da gibt es leider keine King.
Mein alter Herr hatte zuvor an seinem Taurin einen SLR LRS, der wurde jetzt gegen einen King/Olympic/DT Aero LRS getauscht - billiger, steifer und einfach geiler


----------



## fuzzball (25. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für nette Vorbauten für die Lefty, ausser Hope habe ich noch nichts gefunden.



die Hope kannste vergessen sind sauschwer; hier im Forum hat sich ein Cannondale Fahrer einen neuen Steuerrohradapter drehen lassen, sodass er nun 1 1/8 Vorbauten fahren kann; den F99; mir ist aber leider der Namen entfallen,da ich den Posteingan löschen musste


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben an einer Rennfeile einen Enduro LRS zu haben, oder?



...aber hält! Mit den UST Reifen sehr pannensicher, mir ist auch nicht ganz klar was die Crossmax Enduro mit Enduro zu tun haben.


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Dezember 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Soul Kozak



hat die einen Vorteil gegenüber der orginal CD lefty Nabe?


----------



## Scalpi (25. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Danke, eine Syntace SuperLock ist schon geordert
> 
> Was gibts denn für nette Vorbauten für die Lefty, ausser Hope habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mir von Wolfgang Brunn einen Vorbau Fräsen lassen.
Es gibt aber auch noch Standardmodelle von Syncros, ProfilDesign, Rewel(Titan) usw.

Vorderradnaben gibt es zum Beispiel auch von Spinergy's - diese fahre ich selbst und bin hellauf begeistert-bin noch nie etwas steiferes gefahren.
Aber auch hier kann ich Wolfgang Brunn empfehlen wenn man etwas einzigartiges und funktionierendes haben möchte. Natürlich gehören Keramiklager rein aber das ist ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## chrikoh (26. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> hat die einen Vorteil gegenüber der orginal CD lefty Nabe?



Billiger und Leichter und bis jetzt problemlos.
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## fuzzball (26. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> ...aber hält! Mit den UST Reifen sehr pannensicher, mir ist auch nicht ganz klar was die Crossmax Enduro mit Enduro zu tun haben.



fahr auch Deemax am Perp, dennoch würde ich sie nicht ans XC Bike schrauben, auch weil es vermutlich zuerst den Rahmen zerlegt bevor der LRS auch nur einen Kratzer hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (26. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> fahr auch Deemax am Perp, dennoch würde ich sie nicht ans XC Bike schrauben, auch weil es vermutlich zuerst den Rahmen zerlegt bevor der LRS auch nur einen Kratzer hat



Ist es besser wenn es erst die Laufräder zerlegt und dann den Rahmen  mir ist es lieber es hält beides 

Du wirst ja nicht die Deemax mit den Crossmax Enduro vergleichen wollen.
Immerhin ist der Enduro 350g leichter als der Deemax LRS.
Hast Du schon mal die Crossmax Enduro in den Händen gehabt? Ich glaub nicht das die für den Enduroeinsatz wirklich geeignet sind. Das ist ein robuster LRS, aber sicher nicht für den harten Enduroeinsatz geeignet, es sei denn man kauft sich jede Saison einen neuen Satz.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. Dezember 2008)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir von Wolfgang Brunn einen Vorbau Fräsen lassen.
> Es gibt aber auch noch Standardmodelle von Syncros, ProfilDesign, Rewel(Titan) usw.
> 
> Vorderradnaben gibt es zum Beispiel auch von Spinergy's - diese fahre ich selbst und bin hellauf begeistert-bin noch nie etwas steiferes gefahren.
> Aber auch hier kann ich Wolfgang Brunn empfehlen wenn man etwas einzigartiges und funktionierendes haben möchte. Natürlich gehören Keramiklager rein aber das ist ja selbstverständlich.



Wer ist das, was macht der, wo wohnt der...??

Foto und Gewicht mit Maßen vom Vorbau.

Alu 7000..??


----------



## mucho (27. Dezember 2008)

http://www.brunn-bikeparts.de/index.html

dat isser


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Dezember 2008)

Wo lag der preislich, weisst du das noch?


----------



## fuzzball (27. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Ist es besser wenn es erst die Laufräder zerlegt und dann den Rahmen  mir ist es lieber es hält beides
> 
> Du wirst ja nicht die Deemax mit den Crossmax Enduro vergleichen wollen.
> Immerhin ist der Enduro 350g leichter als der Deemax LRS.
> Hast Du schon mal die Crossmax Enduro in den Händen gehabt? Ich glaub nicht das die für den Enduroeinsatz wirklich geeignet sind. Das ist ein robuster LRS, aber sicher nicht für den harten Enduroeinsatz geeignet, es sei denn man kauft sich jede Saison einen neuen Satz.



ich ging davon aus, dass du mit Crossmax Enduro, Crossmax ST meintest (oder gibt es da einen Unterschied?); mit diesen und einem Rize hatte ich 2 Wochen das Vergnügen in les Portes du Soleil.
Wollte sie natürlich nicht mit den Deemax vergleichen (wobei der Gewichtsunterschied größer als 350gr ist), aber der Gewichtsunterschied zu einem XC LRS dürfte auch um die 350gr liegen...aber wenn es für dich passt ist das doch i.O.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Dezember 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> http://www.brunn-bikeparts.de/index.html
> 
> dat isser



ganz was feines  ab 120gr und ab 250.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (27. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wo lag der preislich, weisst du das noch?



Der Vorbau+Abdeckkappe lag um die 390 ... .


----------



## Scalpi (27. Dezember 2008)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Der Vorbau+Abdeckkappe lag um die 390 ... .



_Jede Änderung kostet extra, Winkel-Länge-HeadShokMaß.
Die Wartezeit betrug 6 Wochen..., hat sich aber gelohnt_.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Dezember 2008)

Das sind ja Moots-Preise!


----------



## Scalpi (27. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Das sind ja Moots-Preise!



Moots baut nur kein HeadShokMaß nur Seven und die wollen um die 800  für ihren Titanvorbau mit HeadShokMaß...


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ....aber der Gewichtsunterschied zu einem XC LRS dürfte auch um die 350gr liegen...aber wenn es für dich passt ist das doch i.O.



Der XC Laufradsatz der dann 350g weniger wiegt, kostest dann wahrscheinlich mindestens das Doppelte als das was ich für den CMAX Enduro gezahlt hab (279). Wobei mir bei dem alten Teil ohnehin das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist, ich brauch das Rad jeden Tag um zur Arbeit zu radeln (35km). Eigentlich hab ich mit dem Großserienzeugs (Shimano, Mavic, Cannondale) bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, mit einer Ausnahme: Magura, das kommt mir nichtmehr ans bike.

Ist das Zang das zwischen HDH und Bartholomä?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Dezember 2008)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Moots baut nur kein HeadShokMaß nur Seven und die wollen um die 800  für ihren Titanvorbau mit HeadShokMaß...



Sorry, aber alles jenseits der 200 Euro Marke halte ich für Mondpreise welche ich auch niemalsnienicht zahlen werde


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Sorry, aber alles jenseits der 200 Euro Marke halte ich für Mondpreise welche ich auch niemalsnienicht zahlen werde



 ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt mal ein paar euros mehr auszgeben, aber was da zum Teil freiwillig an Geld hingelegt wird.....wenn dann das Zeugs wenigstens besser wäre, aber CNC gefräste/gedrehte Teile sind auch noch z.B. geschmiedeten Teilen technisch Haushoch unterlegen. Wenn es gegen die Finanzkrise hilft, bringt den Schotter unter die Leute.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Hopevorbauten scheint es leider nur für 31,8 mm Lenker zu geben


----------



## fuzzball (28. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Ist das Zang das zwischen HDH und Bartholomä?



 die alte Heimat


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ganz was feines  ab 120gr und ab 250.-




Na TOLL, 120g der Vorbau plus nochmal das Lefty Rohr neu ca. 115g, altes ohne Loch 130g, da komme ich wenn es denn bei einem 100mm Vorbau und 120g passt auf ca. 230g für die Vorbaueinheit...der serienmäßige CD-SI Vorbau kostet wenn günstig 50,- bei ebay und wiegt als 100mm Variante 255g...

Das gleiche sieht man auch bei den FRM Vorbauten, in Verbindung mit der Lefty gibt es nIX leicheres als die SI Vorbauten von Kännondäle...für ne Fatty passt es schon, doch leichter wird die Fattyeinheit (Gabel/Vorbau) auch nicht als die Lefty SL mit SI Vorbau.....nur das vorweg.

Man beachte, für die Fatty brauche ich noch einen Schnellspanner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Das gleiche sieht man auch bei den FRM Vorbauten, in Verbindung mit der Lefty gibt es nIX leicheres als die SI Vorbauten von Kännondäle...für ne Fatty passt es schon, doch leichter wird die Fattyeinheit (Gabel/Vorbau) auch nicht als die Lefty SL mit SI Vorbau.....nur das vorweg.
> 
> Man beachte, für die Fatty brauche ich noch einen Schnellspanner...



Dafür kann man bei der Fatty auch eine leichtere Nabe fahren. Fatty+ Vorbau+Schnellspanner+Nabe ist immer noch leichter, als die leichteste, denkbare Kombination mit Lefty.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Dafür kann man bei der Fatty auch eine leichtere Nabe fahren. Fatty+ Vorbau+Schnellspanner+Nabe ist immer noch leichter, als die leichteste, denkbare Kombination mit Lefty.



Na dann rechne mal nach...!!

Vorbau für ne Fatty..???

Lefty Nabe Soul Kozak 115g

Schnellspanner Tune 100mm Achsbreite ca. 25g

der REST ist hier im BILD..!


















Kannst mir ruhig glauben, hab es auch mit 88+ besprochen....!!

Und die müssen es ja wissen oder..??

Zumindest sind die bei MTB Teams mit den Gabeln ganz vorne dabei, und ne Fatty fährt da seit Jahren keiner...!

Beispiel:
Fatty 1347g + leichter Vorbau 100mm 130g + Nabe TUNE Princess 116g + Schnellspanner ca. 25g = 1618g

Lefty SL 1186g + Vorbau 100mm5°/ 31,8 Klemmung 255g + Kozak Nabe 115g = 1556g

Noch FRAGEN..??

oder habe ich was vergessen..??

Infos hier:
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=5247&g2_page=4


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

Das untere Steuerlager (27g) der Fatty muß man aber noch abziehen.
Vorbau wiegt z.B. FRM Web-Stem Lefty CF Ti 139g oder original
Cannondale 10005254 140g
Meine Super Fatty Ultra DLR wiegt inkl. beide Lager 1363g
Eine Lefty ist mittlererweile wirklich leichter (7g wenn auch nicht viel)
aber das bei mehr Federweg.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Das untere Steuerlager (27g) der Fatty muß man aber noch abziehen.
> Vorbau wiegt z.B. FRM Web-Stem Lefty CF Ti 139g oder original
> Cannondale 10005254 140g
> Meine Super Fatty Ultra DLR wiegt inkl. beide Lager 1363g
> ...



Eine Fatty Ultra DL wiegt unter 1250g....mit Einsparpotential bei Hebel und Schraube/ Lack. Das Rechnen erspare ich mir, es ist leichter als jede denkbare Kombination mit Lefty.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch keine Fatty mit diesem Gewicht auf der Waage gesehen.

80mm Vorbau 20° mit 25,4 mm Klemmung 2 fach Verschraubung 139g

100mm Vorbau+/-5° 31,8mm Klemmung aktuell mit 4 fach Verschraubung 185g













mehr habe ich auf die schnelle aktuell nicht zu bieten, komme aber drauf zurück das mit der FATTY..!


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Fatty mit diesem Gewicht auf der Waage gesehen.



Ich auch nicht. Aber egal. Ich bin und bleibe trotzdem Fatty Fan.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## fuzzball (29. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na TOLL, 120g der Vorbau plus nochmal das Lefty Rohr neu ca. 115g, altes ohne Loch 130g, da komme ich wenn es denn bei einem 100mm Vorbau und 120g passt auf ca. 230g fÃ¼r die Vorbaueinheit...der serienmÃ¤Ãige CD-SI Vorbau kostet wenn gÃ¼nstig 50,-â¬ bei ebay und wiegt als 100mm Variante 255g...
> 
> Das gleiche sieht man auch bei den FRM Vorbauten, in Verbindung mit der Lefty gibt es nIX leicheres als die SI Vorbauten von KÃ¤nnondÃ¤le...fÃ¼r ne Fatty passt es schon, doch leichter wird die Fattyeinheit (Gabel/Vorbau) auch nicht als die Lefty SL mit SI Vorbau.....nur das vorweg.
> 
> Man beachte, fÃ¼r die Fatty brauche ich noch einen Schnellspanner...



und fÃ¼r die Lefty einen (*Stahl*) Imbus 

ob die Lefty besser oder leichter ist, egal. (die Diskussion ist mÃ¼sig wie DC oder Rapidfire; Shimnao oder Sram....)Ich mag meine Fatties und da wÃ¤re ein leichterer Vorbau schÃ¶n; derzeit kÃ¤me nur der Brunn in betracht (das Carbon Gold der Frm :kotz: gefÃ¤llt mir einfach nicht) der ist  aber fÃ¼r geschÃ¤tzte 20gr 200â¬ + auszugeben ist mir einfach zu teuer. Hatte meine 06er Dlr Fatties auch auf der Waage und beide wogen ohne Hebel und Rebound knapp unter 1300gr; die leichteste war eine polierte mit zirka 1200gr ohne Hebel.



PS. Teile die Rennteams fahren sind nicht immer das optimale fÃ¼r einen normalo wie mich; ich hab kein Serviceteam die meine Bikes nach jeder Ausfahrt neu vorbereiten - leider


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

Den Carbon gibts auch ohne Gold





Gruß CBiker


----------



## Speichennippel (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch mal die aktuelle Version meines Cannondale. Die Fotoqualität ist beschieden, aber man kann erkennen was los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Den Carbon gibts auch ohne Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber leider nur für 31,8er Lenker, oder?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Dezember 2008)

Der ist leicht, ist der denn schon mit Titan Schrauben und auch 100mm lang..??

dann ist das leicht und für ca. 115,- günstig....


----------



## GlanDas (29. Dezember 2008)

Ui da taucht auf einemal mein Foto von meiner Fatty auf 

Der Federweg spielt aber auch eine große Rolle.
Die Lefty dürfte wohl bei 110mm liegen wo die Fatty nur 60mm hat . . .


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Der ist leicht, ist der denn schon mit Titan Schrauben und auch 100mm lang..??
> 
> dann ist das leicht und für ca. 115,- günstig....



Das ist die Ti Schrauben Version mit 100mm/10°

Gruß CBiker


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Aber leider nur für 31,8er Lenker, oder?



Ja leider. Gibt aber Reduzierhülse dafür. Ja, ich weiß, dann wirds wieder schwerer.
Hier mit nem Schmolke an meinem Scalpel.





Gruß CBiker


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Dezember 2008)

Gewicht ist bei mir eher drittrangig 

Eine Reduzierhülse finde ich persönlich einfach zu unansehnlich,
würde ich beim Hope ja aber auch brauchen!

Ein echtes Leid mit den Vorbauten für meine Lefty...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (29. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Das untere Steuerlager (27g) der Fatty muß man aber noch abziehen.
> Vorbau wiegt z.B. FRM Web-Stem Lefty CF Ti 139g oder original
> Cannondale 10005254 140g
> Meine Super Fatty Ultra DLR wiegt inkl. beide Lager 1363g
> ...



Warum muß man das untere Steuerlager bei der Fatty abziehen?
Das braucht man bei der Lefty auch


----------



## CBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum muß man das untere Steuerlager bei der Fatty abziehen?
> Das braucht man bei der Lefty auch



Weil es nicht in das Rechenbeispiel der Lefty von "Scalpel3000" mit einbezogen wurde.
Auf dem Bild die Fatty aber mit dem untereren Lager gewogen wurde.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## könni__ (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Fatty ist für ein Hardtail eine Supergabel. Das Taurine 3 mit Fatty ist bestimmt ein Uphillgeschoss  würde mich auch Reizen. Also ich braüchte nicht unbedingt eine Lefty.


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Fatty mit diesem Gewicht auf der Waage gesehen.



Beizeiten kann ich ja meine mal ausbauen, die wiegt komplett 1243g, lackiert und mit 80mm Federweg.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Dezember 2008)

das ist ein schönes Gewicht...

dazu noch den FRM/Brunn Vorbau plus Princess Nabe---"LECKER..."

was hast DU denn da genau geändert..?

Bitte wenn möglich mit Bild und Erläuterung..!


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> das ist ein schönes Gewicht...
> 
> dazu noch den FRM/Brunn Vorbau plus Princess Nabe---"LECKER..."
> 
> ...



Geändert habe ich nichts, nur die Ventilkappe ist aus Alu, vorher war sie sogar ein paar g leichter, da poliert. Es handelt sich aber wie gesagt um die DL- Version, also ohne einstellbare Zugstufe. Die Schraube am Hebel ist auch noch aus Stahl.


----------



## GlanDas (30. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> und mit 80mm Federweg.




 

Sind das die Herstellerangaben oder selber mal nachgemessen?


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Sind das die Herstellerangaben oder selber mal nachgemessen?



Okee..es sind 78mm (nachgemessen)....aber ob das ein Augenrollen wert ist? Schon mal bei einer Lefty nachgeguckt ....?


----------



## badboy-rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Lefty ist vom Federweg her deutlich besser als die Fatty.
Ich bin an mehreren Rädern beide gefahren.
An meinem letzten Badboy-Rohloff hab ich auf Lefty umgerüstet.
Von der Optik her hat mir allerdings die Fatty im Rahmen besser gefallen .

Was gar nicht geht: Fremdfabrikate in einem CD- Rahmen.
In ein CD gehört immer eine Fatty, Lefty oder Starr.


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2008)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Die Lefty ist vom Federweg her deutlich besser als die Fatty.



110mm nutzt die aber dennoch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Fatty ist die beste Gabel, die ich je hatte. Bisher ist mir jede Gabel nach 2 Wintern kaputtgegangen. Ausgeschlagene Buchsen, Undichtigkeiten, Korrosion usw. Die Fatty ist jetzt in ihrem 3. Winter und sie funktioniert noch genau so wie am ersten Tag. Evtl. gebe ich sie im Frühling mal in eine Klinik Wellness machen. Ob das unbedingt notwendig ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
In welchen Zeitabständen macht ihr an euren Fattys oder Leftys einen Service?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2008)




----------



## fuzzball (30. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Ja leider. Gibt aber Reduzierhülse dafür. Ja, ich weiß, dann wirds wieder schwerer.
> Hier mit nem Schmolke an meinem Scalpel.
> 
> 
> ...


man möge mir das mit dem Gold verzeihen  die Lenker/Vorbaukombo sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich meine Lefty MAX Carbon auch mit einem Lockout nachrüsten?


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Lefty MAX Carbon auch mit einem Lockout nachrüsten?



Edit: Ich meinte natürlich ein Fox- Innenleben, sollte aber dennoch nicht gehen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Edit: Ich meinte natürlich ein Fox- Innenleben, sollte aber dennoch nicht gehen.



Sorry, ich hab dir garnicht richtig zugehört.
Ich glaube das SPV Gedönse in meiner Lefty ist von Manitou, oder?

Lockout wäre schon ne gute Sache
allerdings müsste ich mir dann wohl auch einen Dämpfer mit Lockout zulegen...

Das unterstützen für das Jekyll aber nur FOX soweit ich weiss
und die müssen ja wieder permanent zum Service, sowas unterstütze ich nicht!


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (30. Dezember 2008)

Cannondale Caffeine F2 mit LEFTY in sorbet


----------



## mucho (30. Dezember 2008)

hast kein real-bild?


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (30. Dezember 2008)

nee, leider sind die zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Dezember 2008)

versuchs mal hier....

http://picr.de/


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2008)

Oder hier: http://tinyurl.com/9nluxd


----------



## fuzzball (30. Dezember 2008)

die Lefty Max carbon hat doch einen Lockout 
es gibt eine mit Fox und eine mit RockShox (PBR-zumindest gemeinsam entwickelt) Innenleben


----------



## mete (31. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die Lefty Max carbon hat doch einen Lockout
> es gibt eine mit Fox und eine mit RockShox (PBR-zumindest gemeinsam entwickelt) Innenleben



Gibt es denn eine mit SPV...? Das ist doch Terralogic, oder? Und das ist eben von Fox und die kann man nicht auf LO umrüsten. Dann gibt es noch die mit Manitou- Innenleben (TPC), Umrüstung ebenfalls nicht möglich. Die PBR- Version ist doch neu, die wird noch nicht im Jekyll verbaut sein. Im Falle eines FOX RLC- Innenlebens ist tatsächlich schon ein LO vorhanden, aber die ist auch relativ neu.


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (31. Dezember 2008)

nun sollte es klappen:


----------



## Joob (31. Dezember 2008)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Die Fatty ist die beste Gabel, die ich je hatte. Bisher ist mir jede Gabel nach 2 Wintern kaputtgegangen. Ausgeschlagene Buchsen, Undichtigkeiten, Korrosion usw. Die Fatty ist jetzt in ihrem 3. Winter und sie funktioniert noch genau so wie am ersten Tag. Evtl. gebe ich sie im Frühling mal in eine Klinik Wellness machen. Ob das unbedingt notwendig ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> In welchen Zeitabständen macht ihr an euren Fattys oder Leftys einen Service?



Ich fahre seit 2000 eine Lefty sowie auch eine Fatty. Mit dem Service kommt es immer darauf an, ob du viele Regenfahrten machst, wie oft du dein Bike wäschst oder ob du vorwiegend nur bei trocknem Wetter bikst.

Was auf alle Fälle sehr wichtig ist, in regelmäßigen Abständen (ich mache das so alle 3-4 Monate), die Kabelbinder des Faltenbalgs lösen, alle Lagerbahnen schön von evtl. Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz entfernen, danach stelle ich das Bike, bzw. die Gabel auf den Kopf, lasse etwas Luft ab, gebe auf jeder der vier Lagerbahnen ein-zwei Tropfen Motoröl, und pumpe einige Male hin her, so dass das Öl  das Innere des Kopfes, bzw. die Nadellager, erreicht, danach werden die Lagerbahnen wieder gesäubert und mit entsprechendem dünnen Fett (Sprühfett) behandelt und der Faltenbalg wieder mit Kabelbindern entsprechend montiert.

Wichtig: Die Kabelbinder an der Lasche (Verschluss) vorher mit der Zange um 90° etwas an der Knickstelle vorbiegen, denn sonst dringt an der Verschlussstelle scheller Feuchtigkeit ein, weil sie nicht richtig sitzen.

Einen Service beim Headshock Dr. habe ich bei beiden Gabeln erst einmal machen lassen. Man kann selbst schon sehr gut vorbeugen.

Happy Trails & a good 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (31. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Hatte gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet.
Demnach gehe ich wohl etwas lieblos mit meiner Fatty um, denn in den knapp 3 Jahren habe ich erst einmal die Kabelbinder getauscht und unter der Vorhaut sauber gemacht.
Ich fahre zwar sehr viel durch Schmodder und putze das Rad so gut wie nie, aber als Weichei benutze ich Schutzbleche, die das meiste von der Fatty abhalten.
Wenn ich keinen Performance-Verlust feststelle braucht die Gabel also nicht zum prophylaktischen professionellen Service, sauber machen reicht, richtig?


----------



## fuzzball (31. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine mit SPV...? Das ist doch Terralogic, oder? Und das ist eben von Fox und die kann man nicht auf LO umrüsten. Dann gibt es noch die mit Manitou- Innenleben (TPC), Umrüstung ebenfalls nicht möglich. Die PBR- Version ist doch neu, die wird noch nicht im Jekyll verbaut sein. Im Falle eines FOX RLC- Innenlebens ist tatsächlich schon ein LO vorhanden, aber die ist auch relativ neu.


oje man sollte immer fertig lesen, dass mit dem Jekyll hatte ich nicht gelesen; deshalb bin ich von den aktuellen max Modellen ausgegangen



HolstenGemeinde schrieb:


> nun sollte es klappen:


schickes klassisches Alu Cannondale - Glückwunsch


----------



## ]:-> (31. Dezember 2008)

so, jetzt muss ich aber endlich auch mal Bilder einstellen, also dann:

hier ist mein:





und noch ein paar Fotos - sicherlich würde bei neutralem Hintergrund das ein oder andere besser herauskommen, aber Bikes gehören nunmal in die Freiheit





und die "wichtige Seite"










und noch ein bissl anders:





so, das soll's erstmal gewesen sein.
geändert wird wahrscheinlich noch die Sattelklemme gegen eine Salsa LipLock - also ohne Schnellspanner und dann die Kurbel, die bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen.
Finde die XTR passt oprisch nicht so da sie so viel Schwarz hat, aber was dann...hmm

also dann einen guten Rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies 2009
ciao


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Dezember 2008)

Lecker lecker sage ich da nur. Aber das Bike sieht verdammt sauber aus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (31. Dezember 2008)

Sieht superschick aus!

Aber warum so kleine Fotos?




Auf meiner Lefty MAX 140 Carbon ist ein SPV Aufkleber drauf...


----------



## Joob (31. Dezember 2008)

Sieht echt schick aus. Ein Sattel in weiß würde noch super aussehen. Die bleiben zwar nicht blütenweiß, würde deinem Bilke ab super gut stehen.


----------



## Joob (31. Dezember 2008)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Danke! Hatte gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet.
> Demnach gehe ich wohl etwas lieblos mit meiner Fatty um, denn in den knapp 3 Jahren habe ich erst einmal die Kabelbinder getauscht und unter der Vorhaut sauber gemacht.
> Ich fahre zwar sehr viel durch Schmodder und putze das Rad so gut wie nie, aber als Weichei benutze ich Schutzbleche, die das meiste von der Fatty abhalten.
> Wenn ich keinen Performance-Verlust feststelle braucht die Gabel also nicht zum prophylaktischen professionellen Service, sauber machen reicht, richtig?



Ja !!!


----------



## scalpel69 (1. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine mit SPV...? Das ist doch Terralogic, oder? Und das ist eben von Fox und die kann man nicht auf LO umrüsten. Dann gibt es noch die mit Manitou- Innenleben (TPC), Umrüstung ebenfalls nicht möglich. Die PBR- Version ist doch neu, die wird noch nicht im Jekyll verbaut sein. Im Falle eines FOX RLC- Innenlebens ist tatsächlich schon ein LO vorhanden, aber die ist auch relativ neu.



Die MAX gibt es mittlerweile mit allen erdenklichen Innenleben:

Manitou SPV, mit Rock Shox PBR, oder mit Fox RLC, Cannondale Fluid Flow, Manitou TPC, fehlt nur noch Terralogic zumindest in der MAX.

ich hab die SPV am Jekyll und die PBR am Rize. Die Fluid Flow hatte ich auch schon mal am Jekyll. Die FF war die mit am Abstand sensibelste Lefty die ich bisher gefahren bin, allerdings wippt die im Wiegetritt wie blöde.
Die SPV ist ein guter Kompromiss, die wirkt zwar etwas unsensibler schluckt aber große Brocken dennoch super weg und wippt im Wiegetritt kaum noch.
Die PBR hat ein relativ hohes Losbrechmoment (Luftfeder) und ist auch nicht sensibler als die SPV, hat aber ein Lockout und ist damit im Wiegtritt absolut ruhig.
Insgesamt finde ich das Fahrwerk des Jekyll (MAX SPV und Swinger SPV) bei derbem Gelände etwas besser als das im Rize (MAX PBR und FOX RP2).
Perfekt wäre es wenn man die MAX SPV noch einen Lock out hätte.
Vermutlich ist die alte Max mit der Stahlfeder auch robuster, dafür ist diese deutlich schwerer. Die beste (und teuerste) Wahl ist vermutlich die MAX FOX RLC.

Umbauen ist selbst wenn es gehen würde sicher nicht wirtschaftlich, einfacher ist es die ganze Gabel zu tauschen. Der Tausch der Lefty FF gegen eine neue SPV hat mich gerade mal um 200 Euro gekostet. Man muß mit etwas Geduld auf eine gute Gelegenheit bei ebay warten.


----------



## scalpel69 (1. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> Ja !!!



weiß nicht, ich habe den Eindruck das die meisten Fattys die kaputt sind nicht im Betrieb verrecken, sondern kaputt geschraubt werden.
In den ersten 3 Jahren hab ich auch nichts daran gemacht, dann hab ich das Dämperöl gegen 2,5 Öl getauscht und die Lagerbahnen gereinigt und mit Tieftemperaturfett eingefettet. Im Frühjahr werde ich mal wieder eine Wartung machen und dabei auch mal den Faltenbalg tauschen. Die Gabel hat jetzt um die 50Tkm in 6 Jahren ohne Probleme mitgemacht und das bei nicht den besten Umweltbedingungen.


----------



## ]:-> (1. Januar 2009)

Danke erstmal, freut mich dass es auch euch gefällt 

Zum weißen Sattel: weiß nicht warum, aber daran hatte ich bisher noch garnicht gedacht, muss ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. 
Stehe mit weißen Sätteln nur gerade etwas auf Kriegsfuß, habe einen an meinem Crosser und nach 2h Training im Regen hatte ich dann mehr weiß am Ar*** als auf dem Sattel noch übrig ist . War ein Selle Italia C2, den ich extra importieren musste  da Paul Lange ihn mal wieder nicht nach deutschland bringt - wie so vieles was gut aussieht.

Am meisten beschäftigt mich die Kurbelfrage, immer wenn mir gerade wieder eine gefällt muss ich hier wieder lesen wie biegsam sie ist, wie schlecht die Lager sind.... da bleib ich dann lieber bei der XT. Vorschläge gerne willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (1. Januar 2009)

]:->;5439374 schrieb:
			
		

> Am meisten beschäftigt mich die Kurbelfrage, immer wenn mir gerade wieder eine gefällt muss ich hier wieder lesen wie biegsam sie ist, wie schlecht die Lager sind.... da bleib ich dann lieber bei der XT. Vorschläge gerne willkommen.



Die XT passt doch ganz gut. Vor allem ist die XT technisch top. Warum willst Du die tauschen?


----------



## Scalpi (1. Januar 2009)

]:->;5439374 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal, freut mich dass es auch euch gefällt
> 
> Zum weißen Sattel: weiß nicht warum, aber daran hatte ich bisher noch garnicht gedacht, muss ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.
> Stehe mit weißen Sätteln nur gerade etwas auf Kriegsfuß, habe einen an meinem Crosser und nach 2h Training im Regen hatte ich dann mehr weiß am Ar*** als auf dem Sattel noch übrig ist . War ein Selle Italia C2, den ich extra importieren musste  da Paul Lange ihn mal wieder nicht nach deutschland bringt - wie so vieles was gut aussieht.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach würde eine Coda Magic Kurbel sehr gut passen.
Vor allem weil sie aus dem hause Cannondale kommt, technisch gesehen ist natürlich die XT Variante die bessere Wahl.
Von Carbon-Kurbeln halte ich überhaupt nichts daher fallen diese raus (Ausnahme die von THM - Clavicula), ansonsten finde ich die Crank Brothers noch sehr ansehnlich.
Bei einen Cannondale würde ich immer einen Team-Rahmen nehmen, schon wegen der Si Kurbel - die Krönung für jedes Cannondale.


----------



## krell04 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Fahre die Crank Brother Kurbel an meinem Jekyll (Foto schwirrt ein paar Seiten vorher herum,Post 3378),mit American Classic Innenlager 768g. Die Kettenblätter sind mit 124g nur ca. 20 g. schwerer als FRM.Ist damit auf XTR Niveau mit dem Vorteil,dass sie nicht von jedem zweiten Bike herunterlacht.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Scalpi (1. Januar 2009)

_Habe heute etwas von einen neuen Chris King Lager gehört was demnächst rauskommen soll.... .
Hat jemand von Euch Infos darüber???
Würde gerne mein Yeti damit ausstatten._


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Januar 2009)

Innenlager oder was meinste?


----------



## ]:-> (1. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Die XT passt doch ganz gut. Vor allem ist die XT technisch top. Warum willst Du die tauschen?



Nun, ursprünglich ist der Rahmen mal zum Aufbau eines reinen Trainingsbikes zu mir gewandert. Inzwischen ist aber der Aufbau doch in eine etwas andere Richtung gegangen, sodass ich die damals fürs F1 vorgesehenen SLX/XT Teile an ein anderes Rad schraube und da könnte ich jetzt auch die XT Kurbel brauchen - und dem Caffeine würde auch irgendwas leichtes gut stehen . Nur soll das Teil dennoch funzen.



> Meiner Meinung nach würde eine Coda Magic Kurbel sehr gut passen.
> Vor allem weil sie aus dem hause Cannondale kommt, technisch gesehen ist natürlich die XT Variante die bessere Wahl.
> Von Carbon-Kurbeln halte ich überhaupt nichts daher fallen diese raus (Ausnahme die von THM - Clavicula), ansonsten finde ich die Crank Brothers noch sehr ansehnlich.
> Bei einen Cannondale würde ich immer einen Team-Rahmen nehmen, schon wegen der Si Kurbel - die Krönung für jedes Cannondale.



Die Coda kenne ich nicht, muss ich mir mal ansehen.
Die Crank Brothers hatte ich schon intensiv in meinen Überlegungen würde auch gut mit silbernen TA Blättern passen, nur habe ich im Netz dann zu viel von Problemen gelesen - beonders bei der Verbingung Kurbelarm/Spider außerdem stehe ich nicht so auf ISIS-Lager.
Was die Noir angeht, weiß ich auhc nicht - Carbonummanteltes Alu und dazu noch nicht (ohne Basteln) mit HTII kombinierbar, also auch ned so mein Fall.
Bin im Moment dabei vll. noch eine silberne Race Face Deus günstig zu bekommen - die fände ich in der Tat ideal - nur "leicht" is sie halt nicht.

etz bin ich hier erstmal n paar Tage raus...
ciao

[edit] @krell04: wie lange hast du die Kurbel denn schon, kannst du dazu was berichten (Haltbarkeit deines Lagers, passt die Kettenlinie, etc...)


----------



## Scalpi (1. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Innenlager oder was meinste?



_Ja, Innenlager bzw, Tretlager._


----------



## krell04 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Die Kurbel fahre ich seit ca. 8000km,absolut keine Probleme damit,auch die Kettenlinie passt beim Jekyll.War zuletzt beim Bikestore um 159,-Euro zu haben.Zum Innenlager kann ich noch nichts sagen,erst seit ein paar Tagen drinnen.Aber nachdem auch schwerere Innenlager (Race Face mit 245g hielt immerhin 2500km)nicht allzu lange halten traue ich dem 150g AM nicht viel zu,aber mal sehen.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## B.o.t.East (1. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oclvfan (2. Januar 2009)

so leute hier das ultimative cannondale, damit kann der threat wohl geschlossen werden 






[/url]


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> so leute hier das ultimative cannondale, damit kann der threat wohl geschlossen werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinten mit Trommelbremse?


----------



## Scalpi (2. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Hinten mit Trommelbremse?



_... oder mit nen Wurfanker  _


----------



## Pimper (2. Januar 2009)

@Oclvfan

Hmm...einerseits sehen meine Augen ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr, andererseits einen Sattelstützenspanner. 



Sonderanfertigung oder Paint Shop Kunstwerk ?


----------



## SmithWesson (2. Januar 2009)

ach das dingen ist nen fake


----------



## oclvfan (2. Januar 2009)

isn fake, bzw ne vision


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (2. Januar 2009)

Es ist hier nach wie vor viel zu viel Text auf der Seite !






gestern von den Langschläfern und Kateropfern profitiert und gemütlich, alleine durch den Matsch geschrubbt.


----------



## oclvfan (2. Januar 2009)

LEFTY ELO SCHALTER MODIFIZIEREN

hallo euch da draußen, hier mal ne frage an euch cannondalefans. im techforum wusste keiner was.
ich hab ne lefty elo und finde den schalter irgendwie unergonomisch, soll heißen im eifer des gefechts gelingt mir das umstellen des lockouts nicht so wirklich. ich möchte mir daher einen anderen schalter zulegen, am liebsten einen stahl kippschalter (helicoptersyle). wichtig ist, er muss wasserfest sein, klaro. auch muss es wohl einer sein der automatisch in die ausgangsstellung (nullstellung) zurückschnappt, da der originale leftyschalter ja auch ein schalter ist der nur eine position kennt, also nicht eindeutig auf an oder auf aus steht.
des weiteren würd ich mir gern zwei schalter montieren. einen an den lenker und einen an das linke hörnchen.
zusätzlich würd ich gern ne schnittstelle so an die accu-batterie anflanschen, und nach außen legen, das ich die lefty von außen aufladen kann, ohne die batterie nervigst ausbauen zu müssen. einfach akkuladegerätkabel via klinke oder chinch in die lefty stecken und nach 2 stunden ist der akku wieder voll. schnittstelle muss natürlich wasserfest, ästetisch ansprechend und statisch unbedenklich angebracht werden.

kurz und gut ich möchte zwei ergonomische und gut erreichbare schalter, und ne komfortable aufladmöglichkeit so verbauen das das ganze funktioniert und die gabel nicht zerstört.

hat da einer von euch schon mal erfahrungen gesammelt, oder kennt jemanden der sowas kann oder hat irgendwo irgendwas gelesen? wenn ja würd ich mich freuen von euch oder ihm zu hören. liebe grüße euch allen und ein schönes neues jahr, alex.


----------



## Scalpi (2. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> LEFTY ELO SCHALTER MODIFIZIEREN
> 
> hallo euch da draußen, hier mal ne frage an euch cannondalefans. im techforum wusste keiner was.
> ich hab ne lefty elo und finde den schalter irgendwie unergonomisch, soll heißen im eifer des gefechts gelingt mir das umstellen des lockouts nicht so wirklich. ich möchte mir daher einen anderen schalter zulegen, am liebsten einen stahl kippschalter (helicoptersyle). wichtig ist, er muss wasserfest sein, klaro. auch muss es wohl einer sein der automatisch in die ausgangsstellung (nullstellung) zurückschnappt, da der originale leftyschalter ja auch ein schalter ist der nur eine position kennt, also nicht eindeutig auf an oder auf aus steht.
> ...



.................................................................................... ............................ .......................


----------



## SmithWesson (2. Januar 2009)

ist das jetzt mode seine bikes in die bäume zu hängen ?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> LEFTY ELO SCHALTER MODIFIZIEREN
> 
> hallo euch da draußen, hier mal ne frage an euch cannondalefans. im techforum wusste keiner was.
> ich hab ne lefty elo und finde den schalter irgendwie unergonomisch, soll heißen im eifer des gefechts gelingt mir das umstellen des lockouts nicht so wirklich. ich möchte mir daher einen anderen schalter zulegen, am liebsten einen stahl kippschalter (helicoptersyle). wichtig ist, er muss wasserfest sein, klaro. auch muss es wohl einer sein der automatisch in die ausgangsstellung (nullstellung) zurückschnappt, da der originale leftyschalter ja auch ein schalter ist der nur eine position kennt, also nicht eindeutig auf an oder auf aus steht.
> ...



Viele versuchen noch das ein oder andere Gramm zu sparen und DU....baust an allen erdenklichen Stellen Schalter ein um die Lefty zu blockieren...

sag mal..bist DU überhaupt schon einmal ein paar Meter mit dem TEIL gefahren...??

Wann blockiert man denn eine Gabel und hat keine HAND mehr FREI ...??

Ich jedenfalls mache die Gabel nur Bergauf zu und da fahre ich keine 30Km/ h und brauche auch nicht unbedingt in dieser sec. beide Hände am Lenker....

und BITTE warum denn "nicht so wirklich"....reicht es da nicht zu schreiben "gelingt mir nicht...?? oder ist das andere cooler----


----------



## muellema (3. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> LEFTY ELO SCHALTER MODIFIZIEREN
> 
> kurz und gut ich möchte zwei ergonomische und gut erreichbare schalter, und ne komfortable aufladmöglichkeit so verbauen das das ganze funktioniert und die gabel nicht zerstört.




wie wäre es mit einer Funkfernbedienung die Du mittels Klettband überall anbringen kannst??????


----------



## GlanDas (3. Januar 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> ist das jetzt mode seine bikes in die bäume zu hängen ?



Das ist mein Weihnachtsbaum und den muss man ja irgendwie schmücken 

Ja ist Mode und ich finds irgendwie mal entspannender als das Rad einfach nur trocken auf dem Boden zu lassen und von da zu fotographieren

Zum Thema Lockout kann ich auch gleich ein Remote Control für die Fatty in die Runde schmeißen das ich mal wo gefunden habe . . . wers braucht


----------



## Joob (3. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Viele versuchen noch das ein oder andere Gramm zu sparen und DU....baust an allen erdenklichen Stellen Schalter ein um die Lefty zu blockieren...
> 
> sag mal..bist DU überhaupt schon einmal ein paar Meter mit dem TEIL gefahren...??
> 
> ...




@ SCALPI  Kann mich deinen Worten nur anschließen. Ich fahre eine F mit Fatty und Scalpel mit Lefty (man. Lockout), bin auch hier und da mal flotter unterwegs. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ein Rennen durch ein ELO-Lockout zu gewinnen ist. Aber so hat jeder Bikepimper seine eigenen "Spinnereien" im Kopf.

PS: Dein Chaingang gefällt mir recht gut.


@ OCLVFAN  Mit welchem Lack (RAL Code) hast du denn deine Gabelbrücken lackieren lassen? Hatte meine auch beim Lackierer.


----------



## oclvfan (3. Januar 2009)

hi volks, die gabelbrücken sind wohl original, auch der obere teil der lefty ist in rahmenfarbe lackiert. ral code hab ich noch nicht, werd ich aber bei der stütze, bzw der "Hülse" brauchen. soll wohl auch möglich sein die farbe mit einem gerät auslesen zu lassen, hab aber keine ahnung wie das funktioniert und wie "echt" die farbe dann ist. denke mal das man diesbezüglich bei cannondale anfragen könnte.

zum lockout. die elo pumpt ganz schön, natürlich abhängig vom luftdruck. die sache hat zwei komponenten, die akkuaufladeoption ohne gabelzerlegung und den ergonomischen schalter bzw derer zwei. die schaltergeschichte mag fragwürdig sein, wie fast alles hier im forum, das erste hingegen nicht.

liebe grüße bis später.


----------



## Scalpi (3. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> hi volks, die gabelbrücken sind wohl original, auch der obere teil der lefty ist in rahmenfarbe lackiert. ral code hab ich noch nicht, werd ich aber bei der stütze, bzw der "Hülse" brauchen. soll wohl auch möglich sein die farbe mit einem gerät auslesen zu lassen, hab aber keine ahnung wie das funktioniert und wie "echt" die farbe dann ist. denke mal das man diesbezüglich bei cannondale anfragen könnte.
> 
> zum lockout. die elo pumpt ganz schön, natürlich abhängig vom luftdruck. die sache hat zwei komponenten, die akkuaufladeoption ohne gabelzerlegung und den ergonomischen schalter bzw derer zwei. die schaltergeschichte mag fragwürdig sein, wie fast alles hier im forum, das erste hingegen nicht.
> 
> liebe grüße bis später.



_Montiere Dir doch ne Solarplatte an Deinen Helm, zu Beispiel eine von Silva, dann brauchst du nicht einmal anhalten um Energie für Deine Batterie zu tanken.
Wie oft betätigst Du denn bitte die Elo???
Bau Dir doch einfach eine vernünfige Batterie ein wie zum Beispiel ne Duracell M3 oder eine Ultralife und Du hast mindestens ein Jahr ruhe.
Wenn Dir deine Gabel zu soft ist versuch doch einfach mal Öl mit einer höheren Viskosität oder erhöhe einfach den Luftdruck._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2009)

Weil wir's hier gerade so schön mit ultimativen CDs haben. Ich habe das ultimative Bad Boy. 
Ich nenne es *Bad Boy 1x8*  









*Hier der 1x8 Antrieb* 





*Und hier Bad Boy's Frauen* 





Die Aussattung ist ein Mix aus allen Jahrgängen. Im Einzelnen:

*Rahmen:*
Cannondale Bad Boy 2007, Fatty Ultra DL

*LRS:*
Coda Competition/901 Naben 4-Loch
32 DT Rev., Alunippel
Mavic X317 Disc
Michelin Latex C4
Schwalbe FastFred 2.0
Tune Schnellspanner

*Antrieb:*
Truvativ Fire X (umgebaut auf 36er mit Rockring)
XTR 8-fach Titankassette
Sram 9.0 SL Schaltwerk und Twister
Ritchey V4 Pro Pedale

*Bremse:*
Magura Marta
Bracke Staff 180er Scheiben 4-Loch (Nacked Design)

*Anbauteile:*
Pazzas Carbonlenker
Extralite Griffe
Easten EC70 Carbon Stütze 400x31,6
Flite SLR XP

*Gewicht:*
9,36 Kg fahrfertig
9,10 Kg katalogbereinigt

Was mit nicht gefällt, sind die vielen silbernen Schrauben, die will ich noch gegen schwarze tauschen. Und eigentlich waren nur 160ziger Scheiben geplant, aber die Marta lässt sich konstruktionsbedingt nicht am Rahmen befestigen. Deswegen die überdimensionierte 180ziger Bremse.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Januar 2009)

Sieht nach Spass aus - schick!


----------



## Scalpi (3. Januar 2009)

Schickes Bike__


----------



## fuzzball (3. Januar 2009)

schickes Bike  nur leider kann man so schöne Stadtbikes nicht in FFM stehen lassen


----------



## fuzzball (3. Januar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Es ist hier nach wie vor viel zu viel Text auf der Seite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey hast du mein Bike in den Baum gehängt  (gut die Rahmengröße stimmt nicht)


----------



## Scalpi (5. Januar 2009)

_Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit 'carbon pulleys jockey'`?
Ansich funktioniert mein XO Schaltwerk super und es gibt auch keinen Grund daran etwas zu änderen wenn da nicht die tolle Optik der Carbon-Schaltröllchen wäre. Ich habe nur Angst das mir die Dinger bei einen härteren Antritt um die Ohren fliegen denn stabiel sehen sie ja nicht gerde aus. Vieleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit den Röllchen???_


----------



## Hoffi1972 (5. Januar 2009)

Wwwwwwaaaaauuuuuuu .


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Januar 2009)

Hoffi1972 schrieb:


> Wwwwwwaaaaauuuuuuu .



Wenn die Medikamente erstmal anschlagen wird alles gut, vertrau mir!


----------



## scalpel69 (6. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wenn die Medikamente erstmal anschlagen wird alles gut, vertrau mir!



...aber recht hat er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonStyler (6. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 so ein schickes Stadtrad hätte ich auch gerne, leider kann man sowas in ERH nicht im Fahrradständer vor der UNI stehen lassen...
Leider habe ich immo auch nicht genügend cash...


----------



## dkc-live (7. Januar 2009)

weg mit dem text


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen !
werd mal dazwischenfunken 
werde denächst nen cannondale moto in meine arme schließen  können ,zum leidwesen meiner seitz wens da is kommen auch bilder rein 

gruß bikefun


----------



## Masira (7. Januar 2009)

ah, thread grade entdeckt. dann werd ich wohl mal ein bild von meinem prophet x da lassen


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2009)

Einfach super schön .


----------



## muellema (7. Januar 2009)

Schaut gut aus, nur die rote Eloxalstelle am Vorbau und die güldenen Griffe passen nicht ins Bild.

Evtl noch die Felgenaufkleber runterpopeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Januar 2009)

aahh ja da isset wieder das weiß blaue bike


----------



## subdiver (8. Januar 2009)

Wie schwer ist ein Scalpel Carbon 3 ?
Danke


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe bei meinem ´03-er Jekyll. Da ist ein Fox Float RL Dämpfer verbaut. Hat jemand zufällig eine Tabelle oder ähnliches, mit Angaben zur Abstimmung des Dämpfers? 
Wie viel Druck bei ca. 83 kg?


----------



## Evo_5 (8. Januar 2009)

Moin ,

das kann man ja so pauschal immer nicht sagen .
Du solltest evtl. mit 11-12Bar anfangen 
und Dich dann an Dein pers. bestes Setup rantasten .

Falls es ein RL ProPedal ist , dann reichen 1-2Bar weniger .


Viel Spaß ,

 Evo_5


----------



## canno-range (8. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist ein Scalpel Carbon 3 ?
> Danke



Aus der Kenntnis des Rahmengewichts und der verschiedenen anderen Einzelgewichte sollten dabei ca. 10,8 kg rauskommen, so wie das Scalpel 3 auf der Cannondale Homepage gelistet ist. Genauer kann ich es Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nur ein individuell aufgebautes aus dem letzten Jahr habe. 

Angesichts der Preise für das Rahmenset im Rahmentausch solltest Du aber vielleicht über den Kauf des Rahmensets und einen Eigenaufbau nachdenken.

Gruß

canno-range


----------



## muellema (8. Januar 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Angesichts der Preise für das Rahmenset im Rahmentausch solltest Du aber vielleicht über den Kauf des Rahmensets und einen Eigenaufbau nachdenken.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> canno-range



wo gibts denn Infos zu dem Rahmentauschprogramm? Konnte bei CD nichts entdecken


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Hab´auch gerade noch mal bei Fox die alten Manuals auf der Webseite durchforstet und bin fündig geworden.


----------



## JoeBru (8. Januar 2009)

@subdiver:

Hallo,

versprich Dir von dem Gewicht nicht zuviel....
Habe das Scalpel2 und das wog in L satte 11,7kg (ohne Pedale)! War da derbe enttäuscht.... Nach diversen Modifikationen (Lefty Carbon, Speedneedle, Carbon Lenker und Carbonstütze etc.) bin ich jetzt gerade mal bei 10,3kg angelangt! Da muss man doch das eine oder andere machen um auf nen gutes Gewicht zu kommen.....

Gruß   JoeBru


----------



## canno-range (9. Januar 2009)

Das 2008er Scalpel 2 hat im Vergleich zum aktuellen Scalpel 3 wesentlich schwerere Laufräder (incl. Reifen mindestens 500 Gramm), einen deutlich schwereren Sattel, außerdem mehr Gewicht bei Lenker, Sattelstütze und Kurbel. Einen Gewichtsunterschied von einem knappen Kilo durch die Ausstattung würde ich für erklärbar halten. 

Mit etwas Geschick beim Zusammenstellen kann man leicht unter 10 Kilo kommen.


----------



## JoeBru (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

der einzige eklatante Unterschied kommt durch die Laufräder, die restlichen Komponenten sind denen des 08er Scalpels2 ziemlich ebenbürtig.


Bin da mal gespannt, lt. einiger Aussagen hier im Forum sollte das Scalpel2 aus 08 ja auch um die 10,8kg wiegen.... Umso grösser war leider meine Enttäuschung als ich das Rad zum ersten mal gewogen habe....


Gruß   JoeBru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (9. Januar 2009)

Das stimmt meines Erachtens so nicht. Die Kurbel ist sicher ca. 100 Gramm schwerer, der Sattel auch. Lenker und Sattelstütze sind auch nicht unbedingt Leichtgewichte, da sind die Teile am 09er Modell wohl auch etwas leichter. In Summe kann da incl. der Laufräder leicht ein Kilo zusamenkommen.


----------



## JoeBru (9. Januar 2009)

Die XT-Kurbel wiegt 853gr (also 50gr leichter als die SRAM), der FSA XC-180 OS Lenker wiegt 185gr (der C3 wiegt 194gr), die Sattelstützen sind beide die C3 und als Sattel war bei mir ein SLR montiert (also Vorteil 2008, nicht Serie!)....

Der Unterschied beträgt also ca. 60gr....

Aber was solls, aus der Theorie auf die Praxis zu schliessen ist unmöglich (komme rein rechnerisch auch auf unter 10,4kg, die Waage sagt aber was anderes ).
Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall geil und er wird eine Menge Spass damit haben, Potential ist ja auch vorhanden, so dass man das Gewicht noch gut reduzieren kann!

Gruß  JoeBru


----------



## subdiver (9. Januar 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten 
Wenn das Scalpel Carbon 3 unter 11 kg inkl. Pedale wiegen sollte,
wäre ich schon zufrieden.
Aber erst muss ich eine Probefahrt machen, leider haben in meiner
Umgebung die CD-Händler zur Zeit kein Testbike 

Das alte Scalpel hat mich bzgl. der Federungsperformance hinten nicht überzeugt.


----------



## canno-range (9. Januar 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass unter 11 kg realistisch sein sollte. Mein selbst aufgebautes Rad liegt in Größe L incl. Pedalen, Tacho und Flaha bei deutlich unter 10 kg, gerechnet und gewogen. 
Und da gibt es mit 200g Sattel, 250g Stütze, XTR-Pedalen und 1500g LRS immer noch Potential. 
Habe aber auch schon einige Register gezogen, u.a. mit leichten Bremsscheiben, Lenker etc.


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Januar 2009)

Das ganze Thema mit dem Gewicht finde ich echt Klasse!! ja sicher soll es sein das ein Bike nicht zu schwer ist, aber was bringt mir das, wenn ich ein Bike habe das nur 9,8 kg wiegt oder so und ich dafür 10 kg mehr rumschleppen muss weil ich an Weihnachten einfach zuviel gegessen habe!!

Also das ist meine Meinung dazu!! Muss aber auch sagen, das ich nie ein Bike vorher gefahren bin das unter 11kg wiegt!!


----------



## JoeBru (9. Januar 2009)

Nunja, das ist ja das altbekannte Thema....
Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man für einen gewissen Wert in  auch ein gescheites Rad in kg bekommen muss.... Und in sofern hat dieses Thema nicht viel damit zu tun.... 

Wobei Du natürlich recht hast aber das muss ja jeder mit sich selber ausmachen 


Gruß  JoeBru


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe mir z.B auch eine Kind Shock I900 Remote Sattelstütze zugelegt. Werde wenn die da ist an mein Bike verbauen. Das sind jetzt auch ein paar g mehr als meine FSA Sattelstütze die Original schon verbaut ist. 

Aber wenn es auch zu leicht ist ist doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch größer das mir bei einem Sturz evtl der Rahmen brechen kann


----------



## fuzzball (10. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir z.B auch eine Kind Shock I900 Remote Sattelstütze zugelegt. Werde wenn die da ist an mein Bike verbauen. Das sind jetzt auch ein paar g mehr als meine FSA Sattelstütze die Original schon verbaut ist.
> 
> Aber wenn es auch zu leicht ist ist doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch größer das mir bei einem Sturz evtl der Rahmen brechen kann



also die Remote Sattelstütze war das erste was ich beim Moto zuerst ausgetauscht habe; aber da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich die Anforderungen sind die ein jeder an sein Bike stellt. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, dass es nichts bringt wenn jemand 10kg zuviel auf den Rippen hat und dann versucht bei seinem Bike 10gr zu sparen, aber tendenziell bin ich immer dabei wenn es darum geht Gewicht zu sparen (bei Bike und mir selbst)


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich gebe es ja auch zu, es ist mühsig über Gewichte der Bikes zu diskutieren, aber Jeder hatt so seinen Spleen und ich stehe dazu und feilche auch gern um jedes Gramm. Zumindest solange es keine funktionellen Einbußen gibt!

Mein Custom-*Alu*-Rush in Lage kommt fahrfertig auf 10,66Kg. Das berüchtigte Kataloggewicht, das immer gern angegeben wird, liegt bei 10,36Kg! Das ist weniger wie jedes Rush "ab Werk" und auch kaum ein Scalpel "ab Werk" unterbietet diesen Wert. Ausgenommen natürlich das Ultimate, das liegt aber eh jenseits von Gut und Böse, wie die meisten hochwertige ausgestatteten und dadurch einigermaßen leichten CD's "ab Werk"

Für mich führt kein Weg am Frame/set und Eigenaufbau vorbei. Neben dem Spaß bekomme ich auf diesem Weg ein TOP Cannondale, das vom Preis/Leistung/Gewichts-Verhältnis seines Gleichen sucht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (10. Januar 2009)

@ canno-range: wir wollen hier mal n paar Bilder sehen!

zur Gewichtsdiskussion: Ich merke es eher, wenn mein Bike ein Kilo schwerer wird (Bsp:zwei volle Flaschen) als wenn ich im Winter wieder ein Kilo zugelegt habe.
Man büßt beim Bike viel mehr Agilität ein als bei sich selbst.
Am besten ist natürlich das man auf beide Gewichte achtet!


----------



## Calli Potter (10. Januar 2009)

Aber wenn ich mir wieder ein Bike holen würde, also nach 4 Jahren oder so, dann werde ich mir auch nur einen Rahmen Set holen und den Rest so gestalten wie ich es gerne haben möchte. Es ist immer schwer genau das zu bekommen was man gerne will bei einem komplett Bike!! Dafür ist es aber billiger als wenn ich meins einfach so zusammen baue, ohne das ich jetzt nach Angeboten schaue.

Außerdem will man ja auch nicht ein Bike von der Stange haben und mit einem Cannondale hat man das ja schon mal nicht


----------



## subdiver (10. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema mit dem Gewicht finde ich echt Klasse!! ja sicher soll es sein das ein Bike nicht zu schwer ist, aber was bringt mir das, wenn ich ein Bike habe das nur 9,8 kg wiegt oder so und ich dafür 10 kg mehr rumschleppen muss weil ich an Weihnachten einfach zuviel gegessen habe!!
> 
> Also das ist meine Meinung dazu!! Muss aber auch sagen, das ich nie ein Bike vorher gefahren bin das unter 11kg wiegt!!



Na ja, ich selber wiege nackig ca. 64 kg, 
da habe ich nicht mehr viel Tuningmöglichkeiten


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. Januar 2009)

@ subdiver....tuning bei dir geht sicherlich noch was ...2 untersten rippen raus , 4 finger ab ...ohren ab (aerodynamik) und noch den lümmmel samt sack wech ...macht sumasumarum ..ca 500gramm  aso und 4 wochen nur wasser und ein paket brot bringt sicherlich auch noch was ....und als abschluss mindestens 24 std sauna am stück werden so ca auch noch 15kg bringen .... 


gruß bikefun


----------



## Joob (11. Januar 2009)

Mein im Oktober 2008 komplett neu aufgebautes Scalpel 4000 SL Team Replica; davon habe ich schon seit Jahren geträumt und nun endlich ein fast neues Frameset bekommen.

Gewicht: echte und ehrliche 11,38 KG

inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Lefty DLR Titan, HAC 4 Tachosensor, Tachoaufnahme sowie selbst gefertigtem Lefty  Speedfinder/Lefty Finger aus Alu poliert.































Die anderen Bikes gibts in meiner Fotogallery !


----------



## mucho (11. Januar 2009)

das scalpel ist eines der schönsten räder hier im forum!!!
deine cannondale-sammlung ist ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> Gewicht: echte und ehrliche 11,38 KG



Schönes Bike 
Für die Ausstattung ist es aber recht schwer, Waage kaputt ?


----------



## racerdibo (11. Januar 2009)

CD F2000SL Optimo

lg
Dieter


----------



## Joob (11. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Für die Ausstattung ist es aber recht schwer, Waage kaputt ?



Waage funzt. Weiß auch nicht woher das Gewicht kommt. Sind schon die Michelin Latex drinnen. Denke mal es liegt event. an den LR.


----------



## Boba_Fett (11. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> Waage funzt. Weiß auch nicht woher das Gewicht kommt. Sind schon die Michelin Latex drinnen. Denke mal es liegt event. an den LR.


 
Reifen & evtl. Bremsen?


----------



## Joob (11. Januar 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> Reifen & evtl. Bremsen?



Das Bike soll aber am Gardasee und auch hier zu Hause nicht nur CC fahren sondern es wird schon hart rangenommen werden und da denke ich, ist die Louise mit vorne 180 schon angebracht. Eine Marta SL oder vergleichbares würde dem nicht standhalten. Meine alte Lefty DLR Titan ist halt auch nicht die allerleichteste.

11,38 KG für ein Racefully mit allem Schnickschack ist schon ganz OK. Ich nehme jetzt selbst noch 1-2 KG Winterspeck ab und das wirds schon funzen mit dem Gewicht.

Das Gewichtstuning ist schon bei allen Bikeverrückten  ne krasse und teure Geschichte.
Aber auch meistens ne optische Sache, denn  oftmals sehen die leichteren Parts halt auch noch geiler aus .


----------



## scalpel69 (11. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> ....Eine Marta SL oder vergleichbares würde dem nicht standhalten...



Bisher hatte ich mit 160ern Martas bezüglich Standfestigkeit auch bei krassen Touren am Gardasee bei 75kg + 11,8 am Scalpel keine Probleme.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> das scalpel ist eines der schönsten räder hier im forum!!!
> deine cannondale-sammlung ist ein traum



Moin, ja da stimme ich VOLL zu..sieht geil aus...doch das Gewicht muss nicht sein...

1. Die Gabel..tauschen gegen eine LEFTY Speed SL mit ca. 1240g.

2. den SI-SL Vorbau oder FRM..je nach dem welcher Lenker bleiben soll 31,8/25,4mm Klemmung.

2. Laufräder....tauschen gegen ZTR Olympic, sind leicht und halten sehr GUT.

3. Die Kurbelarme und Kettenblätter gegen SI-SL Kurbelarme und FRM Blätter 42/29 tauschen, sind wirklich ne ganze Ecke leichter.

4. 2 fach Umwerfer, Campa-Record oder Shimano 7800 / 7900 2-fach wird jedoch am Gardasee nicht einfach.

5. 10 fach Kette Campa Ultra Narrow

6. Natürlich die Bremse 160/160 reicht volkommen aus, Magura Marta, XTR oder evtl. die FRM mal probieren mit leichten jedoch haltbaren/funktionstüchtigen Scheiben.

7. Der Sattel wiegt bestimmt auch 150g oder..??

Ich denke wenn DU die Teile tauscht kommst DU "garantiert" unter 10kg


----------



## canno-range (12. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> @ canno-range: wir wollen hier mal n paar Bilder sehen!




Im Moment habe ich weder ganz aktuelle noch ganz scharfe Fotos vom Rad. 




















So wie abgebildet wiegt es ca. 9,9 kg mit allem was dran ist, einschließlich Klingel.  

Die Reifen sind mit NoTubes Dichtmilch ohne Schläuche direkt auf die SLR-Felgen montiert. 
Zwischenzeitlich hat es noch die neuen, leichteren SLR-Laufräder, einen Record-Umwerfer für die Zweifachkurbel, leichtere Vorbauklemmen, ein paar Aluschrauben, ne leichtere Sattelstützklemme und einen anderen Tacho bekommen, bei dem ich mir auch den Halter an der Lefty noch sparen kann.


----------



## muellema (12. Januar 2009)

sehr schick bis auf den System LRS... warum kein custom? Da gibts mehr Leistung fürs Geld und leichter/steifer wirds auch noch.

Ist das Scalpel auch für entspannte Touren von 3-4 Stunden geeignet?


----------



## canno-range (12. Januar 2009)

Bisher habe ich mit Mavic Laufrädern eigentlich immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mir gefällt die Optik. 
Natürlich kann man mit dem Scalpel auch gut 3-4 Stunden Touren fahren. Die Sitzposition ist aber schon recht sportlich und es fällt immer wieder schwer, sich zurückzuhalten. Die Zweifachkurbel mit der 11/32er Kassette limietiert natürlich auch etwas. Das Rad ist so eher auf schnelle Kurse mit nicht allzulangen und steilen Steigungen ausgerichtet. Wenn es mein Einziges wäre, würde es wohl anders aussehen. 
Außerdem sieht man ja, dass ich keinen Leichtbau um jeden Preis betreiben möchte. Bei Sattelstütze und Sattel könnte ich sicher noch Gewicht sparen. Mir gefällt aber z.B. die Speedneedle gar nicht, ob ich drauf sitzen könnte, weiß ich nicht. Und bei der Syntace-Stütze habe ich auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gefühl. Da kommt es mir auch nicht auf ein paar Gramm an, zumal ich auf jeden Fall einen Stütze mit 400 mm brauche. Da habe ich dann noch ungefähr 10 mm Luft bis zum Maximalauszug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis-Che (12. Januar 2009)

F3 Überwinterung auf der Rolle und im Strassendress ...


----------



## dkc-live (12. Januar 2009)

raus innen schnee du pussy!!!


----------



## Luis-Che (12. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> raus innen schnee du pussy!!!



na klar doch ... so oft's geht ... aber nicht mit'm bike 

abgesehen davon bin ich bei -15° und zeitweise noch kälter ausnahmsweise gern mal 'ne pussy


----------



## dkc-live (12. Januar 2009)

bei -15 fängt der spass erst an


----------



## Luis-Che (12. Januar 2009)

OK, werd's mal mit meinem Schnee-Bike versuchen ...


----------



## maenson (12. Januar 2009)

Cooles Bike!  Finde aber gerade beim Gewicht lässt sich noch einiges verbessern.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Mit einer Speedneedle lassen sich alllein am Sattel 6-7kg sparen.


----------



## fuzzball (12. Januar 2009)

Luis-Che schrieb:


> F3 Überwinterung auf der Rolle und im Strassendress ...



wie ich sehe für Beschallung ist gesorgt  nachdem ich mir gestern beim biken den Arsch abgefroren habe, werde ich die Tage bis es wieder + Grade gibt auch einen auf Pussy machen 

PS. ich hoffe du benutzt einen Schweißfänger fürs Oberrohr, sonst ist das auf Dauer nicht gut für den Lack


----------



## scalpel69 (12. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> das scalpel ist eines der schönsten räder hier im forum!!!
> deine cannondale-sammlung ist ein traum



Stimmt!

wenn Du damit keine Rennen fährst ist das Gewicht ja nicht so entscheidend, ich würde höchstens die Louise gegen was filigraneres tauschen, aber nur weil mir das globige Teil nicht gefällt.

Hast Du die orginal Sattelklemme weggeflext? Bei meinem ist die Sattelklemme Bestandteil des Sattelrohrs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (12. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> wenn Du damit keine Rennen fährst ist das Gewicht ja nicht so entscheidend, ich würde höchstens die Louise gegen was filigraneres tauschen, aber nur weil mir das globige Teil nicht gefällt.
> 
> Hast Du die orginal Sattelklemme weggeflext? Bei meinem ist die Sattelklemme Bestandteil des Sattelrohrs.



bei größe "s" + "m" ist die klemme inklusive, bei "l" + "xl" nicht!


----------



## Joob (12. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> wenn Du damit keine Rennen fährst ist das Gewicht ja nicht so entscheidend, ich würde höchstens die Louise gegen was filigraneres tauschen, aber nur weil mir das globige Teil nicht gefällt.
> 
> Hast Du die orginal Sattelklemme weggeflext? Bei meinem ist die Sattelklemme Bestandteil des Sattelrohrs.



Bei Rahmen der Größe M und abwärts ist die Klemme in den Rahmen eingearbeitet .


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Januar 2009)

nabend zusammen !

@ luis-che sach mal ,is ja schön das du auch nen bike aufn rollenstand hast , nur was mir ein wenig kopfzerbrechen macht beim F3 is das rücklicht wen willste damit denn dein(e) rücklicht(er) zeigen ?? deiner frau /freundin 
der katze oder dein cd player???

gruß bikefun

p.s @ cano-range: nettes scapel was du da hast


----------



## Luis-Che (13. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ luis-che sach mal ,is ja schön das du auch nen bike aufn rollenstand hast , nur was mir ein wenig kopfzerbrechen macht beim F3 is das rücklicht wen willste damit denn dein(e) rücklicht(er) zeigen ?? deiner frau /freundin
> der katze oder dein cd player???
> 
> gruß bikefun



... damit simuliere ich Nachtfahrten auf der Rolle  ... und ausserdem hoffe ich so ein Auffahren meiner Schrankwand (links, im Bild nicht sichtbar) zu vermeiden 

... ne, Spass beiseite, war nach der letzten Strassenrunde einfach nur zu faul das Teil abzumachen (genau wie die Rahmentasche)


----------



## Calli Potter (13. Januar 2009)

Einfach dran lassen  Ist mehr Gewicht und ist besseres Training


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Januar 2009)

Unsere beiden Do-it-all Rädchen.

Mit meinem Gemini fahr ich alles von DH Rennen bis >2000hm Tour am Gardasee.
Das Prophet meiner Freundin muss siche erst noch beweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (13. Januar 2009)

Kann das evtl sein das du das Bike von deiner Freundin auch fährst und es auch ein Grund war sich ein Prophet zu holen!!

Aber lecker Bikes habt ihr!!


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Prophet empfohlen. Da meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gemini auch nach vielen Jahren im Einsatz sehr gut sind. Robust und leicht. 
Gefahren bin ich es bis jetzt nur einmal um den Block.
Wir fahren viel zusammen und so hab ich da kaum zugriff auf das kleine weisse..


----------



## Boba_Fett (13. Januar 2009)

Cannondale Prophet is geil,hab' mir auch das 2009er-Modell bestellt!


----------



## Calli Potter (13. Januar 2009)

Schade ist nur das es beim 09er Modell nimmer das X gibt!! Weil das war bei der 08er Versin Top gewesen!!!

Aber ich bin bezüglich froh, das ich mir auch ein CD wieder geholt habe, nachdem ich letztes Jahr wieder mim Biken angefangen habe. Und mein M600 hatte mir bis dahin treue Dienste geleistet!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Januar 2009)

ich bin ja mal gespannt wie mein moto sein wird ,und wie treu es sein wird  mein altes schätzchen hat mir samstag ne schöne runde beschert obwohl es was holprig war durch den  festgelatschten schnee


gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (14. Januar 2009)

wenn ich fragen darf welches hast du bestellt


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Januar 2009)

ich habs in schwarz und inder ultimate version bestellt ..und fuzzballl du bis gemein ,schon der ausschnitt macht mich wahsinnig  muss nämlich bis ende januar warten will endlich mit dem teil fahren *gg*

  @ fuzzball:
sag mal is das nur rauskopiert oder dein eignes moto ? wenn ja sach mal wies sich so in freies wild bahn macht *sabber* möchte nämlich ein paar ausführlich meinungen hören zu dem teil

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (14. Januar 2009)

nein ist nicht meins,aber ich teste es seit Weihnachten; ist ein Moto 1 ohne die blöde Teleskop Sattelstütze; einzige weiteres Zubehör sind der schwarz eloxierte Umlenkhebel.
Kleiner Fahrbericht : derzeit ist es ein wenig schwierig es ausgiebig zu testen, da man sich doch gerne den Arsch abfriert; 
zunächst zu den Bergauf Eigenschaften. Bergauf lässt es sich angenehm ohne Antriebseinflüsse pedalieren, auch an steilen Stücken kommt man problemlos hoch, dabei ist es hilfreich die Gabel abzusenken und im Testweise montierten RP23 das Propedal einzuschalten. Man muss sich aber im klaren sein, dass man mit jedem halbwegs leichten HT locker schneller oben ist. 
Die große Stärke kommt aber wenn man oben ist, Sattel runter und gib ihm; ich war echt überrascht wie gut man es laufen lassen kann, hatte am Anfang bedenken, da mir im Verhältnis zum Perp gute 2-4cm Federweg und 6kg fehlen. Das Fahrwerk bleibt absolut ruhig, wobei mir da der DHX 5 Air besser gefallen hat als RP23, aber den RP23 hatte ich auch nur 2 Tage montiert, den anderen seit 2 1/2 Wochen und dementsprechend besser angepasst ist der. Die Sitzposition ist ein Traum nicht zu Touren/Race optimiert, sondern ein super Kompromiss zwischen einer up und einer downhill Geo.
Natürlich gibts auch Kritik, was aber nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat. Was mir nicht gefallen hat sind die Sattelstütze, Lenker und Co - da gibt es besseres und wichtiger leichteres; deswegen bin es mit einer Thomson MP und XTR Pedalen gefahren; ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist der LRS, er ist weiß (reine Geschmacksache) und ich bin schon stabilere/leichtere Custom LRS gefahren.
Fazit: bis auf die Ausstattungsmängel ein Traum und mit 13,6kg eine Basis auf der man aufbauen kann. Nachdem ich heute den ganzen Tag auf der Abschlußtour unterwegs war, kommen mir doch wieder zweifel ob Moto oder Helius AM


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Januar 2009)

das is ja nen schöner bericht !ich bin auch schon ein paar gedanken am schmieden ..denke als erstes werden die klickpedale wohl inne tonne wandern ..denke mal ein paar nette flatpedale werden es wohl.....zur sattelstütze hhmm wart ich mal ab, hab  mir eventuell gedacht ne versenkbare dran zu machen, nämlich aus nur einem grund ,ich hab kein bock nen drehmoment schlüssel mit zu schleppen ,klemmkraft glaub ich 8 nm ...na dolle da zieh ich ja ne  schraube bei handfest schon stärker an  und unbedingt des carbon runieren deswegen kein bedarf naja der LRS wird wohl nen robusteren weichen na warten wirs mal ab .

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (14. Januar 2009)

also die flatpedale waren bei Übergabe montiert, war froh als ich zuhause war und Clickies montieren konnte. Die Telesattelstütze hab ich einmal getestet und mir war der Festellbereich zu gering zwischen idealer Sitzposition bergauf und der versenkten Position bergab - das ist aber reine Geschmackssache.
Der Mavic CrossMax ST dürfte in der Tat zu weich sein, aber für knapp über 1600gr bekommt man einen  Enduro tauglichen LRS z.B. Tune King Kong MK, DT Aero und ZTR Flow; der dürfte das meiste wegstecken. Bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher; das coole an der Ultimate Variante ist, dass die Kurbel wesentlich besser ist als die vom Moto 1 und 12.5 ggü knapp 14kg; wenn du deins hast wieg doch mal bitte nach...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was die 09er Rahmenkits kosten, konnte nichts finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was die 09er Rahmenkits kosten, konnte nichts finden


Welche, die Motos ...

Moto Carbon 2599 Rahmentausch 2099
Moto Alu 1999 Rahmentauch 1599


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Januar 2009)

@fuzzball

jappp in der tat sollte die ultimate version 12,5 kg nach bericht inne  mountain bike wiegen , frage mich nur welche rahmengröße die meinten...aber der hacken der wahrheit kommt beim händler zum tragen  Beim LRS werde ich erst mal recherchieren müssen ,dann erst aber wenn das rad da is ,und ich  definitiv  sagen kann was dran is und was geändert wurde das blöde  dabei is ich darf wahrscheinlich keine  andre gabel dran machen wie zb die fox 40 ..sähe bestimt noch ne ecke geiler aus als die kiste eh schon is hängt aber wohl damit zusammen das der lenkkopf so fett is  und laut datenblatt CD is bei 545mm schluss mit lustig. Naja abwarten  und kaffee kauen. 

@ erdi01 :da verlangen die aber ne stange geld wenn der rahmen mal im eimer is 

hab inne  bike01/09 gestern mal gelesen die haben 30 carbon rahmen gestestet under anderem auch cannondale mit nem scapel rahmen .3 stück von jedem hersteller und CD kanste bedenkenlos heizen die testdistanz betrug 15000 km mit ner runde um den gardasee als simulationsprogramm.

nicht bestanden haben..scott spark...rahmen im arsch bei 6-11000 km 
canyon spektral ax f10 von drei rahmen hat nur einer bestanden die anderen sind zwischen 11 und 12 tausend defekt gegangen ....specalized stumpjumper pro rahmenbruch bei 12 bis 13500 km

 der rest hat die tour bestanden-----> ghost amr lector,simplon stomp,hai end,radon mcs,cannondale scapel und cube elite hpc

alles nachzulesen  inne bike 01/09

also was mich daran noch stört is die haben die endurobikes vergessen !! die sollten se auch mal schreddern da weiss dann jeder ob das droppen auch noch ohne sorgen stattfindet 

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (15. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welche, die Motos ...
> 
> Moto Carbon 2599 Rahmentausch 2099
> Moto Alu 1999 Rahmentauch 1599



danke


----------



## fuzzball (15. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welche, die Motos ...
> 
> Moto Carbon 2599 Rahmentausch 2099
> Moto Alu 1999 Rahmentauch 1599



ach was ich vergessen hatte ist das mit oder ohne Gabel? Beim perp Rahmenkit war die Gabel dabei, deswegen die Frage.
danke


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2009)

... OHNE! 

Das Carbon hatt den Fox DHX 5.0 Air, das Alu den Float R drinnen. Immerhin ist das 1,5" Headset dabei. Find die Preise ganze schön ... ich nenne es mal ... selbstbewußt. Ach so, Carbon gibt's wahlweise in grün oder schwarz, das Alu nur schwarz.

Ich bleib bis auf weiteres bei meinem Gemini  Schwerer wie ein Carbon Moto 1,2,3 ist es ja nicht, trotz Alu. Wiegt wie abgebildet 13,8Kg


----------



## ]:-> (16. Januar 2009)

Mich würde das Gewicht vom Alu-Moto schon sehr interessieren.
Carbon ist für mich bei einem Rad mit dem ich mich sicher auch mal im schweren Gelände ablege einfach nix.
Wie baut ihr die Motos auf - Enduro (Trail-Tourentauglich) oder rein bergaborientiert?

@Erdi01: ist ja ein Top Gewicht, was hast du denn da für einen LRS drin?

ciao


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Januar 2009)

moin zusamen!
@fuzzball hey dein gemini sieht ja mal lecker aus was mir mal so aufällt is das der hinterbau vonne struktur her dem moto recht ähnlich sieht und das tretlager auch so hoch gezogen is ...oder bin ich da im falschen film?? nur der hinterbaudämpfer wird direkt angelenkt und das moto auf umwegen  und gegen das gewicht kannste  auch bei leibe nix sagen !!

Übrigens hab ich gestern mal ne mail  nach der "bike" geschrieben und mal nachgefragt ob die auch mal die carbon rahmen der enduros schreddern werden ..haben die sich nich zu geäussert ob dies machen werden ,aber haben zumindest geantwortet und das ganze weiter geleitet an die jeweilige abteilung 

@ smilie das wird sich zeigen ..ich denke mal das bike wird von mir  richtung allround verbleiben , denn was nutz es mir relativ weit so ca 20-30km  zum treffen mitn bike zu rauschen , und voher ne mit downhill abstimung rumzugurken


----------



## fuzzball (16. Januar 2009)

das Gemini gehört Erdi01, aber ansonsten stimme ich dir zu 

@]:-}: wenn es ein Moto wird dann leicht und stabil


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Januar 2009)

japp das moto is schon stabil genug was denn rahmen angebelangt, leicht steht aufn andern blatt....der soll nen systemgewicht von 138kg aus halten laut CD...kurz um auch für so ne fettes borstenvieh wie mich hält die kiste aus bin mal echt gespannt wanns endlich da sein wird 

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2009)

]:->;5487542 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: ist ja ein Top Gewicht, was hast du denn da für einen LRS drin?



Nun, dann werde ich's mal offiziell hier vorstellen. Wenn nicht hier ... wo dann 

Der *Gemini Rahmen *allein ist schon bemerkenswert leicht, für das was es sein kann ... *2,83Kg in Large*. Ich glaube kaum, dass da ein Moto ob Carbon oder Alu mithält





Der Frame wird zum Frameset durch die *Sherman Breakout+* und einen *Fox Float RP2 *Luftdämpfer.





Der LRS (1783g) besteht aus einer *Hope Pro II *und einer *Magura Pro *(=Hügi 240) Nabe, eingespeicht mit je *32 DT Competition *mit Messingnippel. Das ganze wird "abgerundet" durch ältere *Mavic X317 Disc *Felgen in XTR-grau. Laufen tut's auf *Schwalbes NN's in 2.25 *mit *Michelin Latex C4 *Schläuchen. 





Zum Stillstand kommt das Gemini durch Shimanos erste Scheibenbremse anno 2001. Damals von den Japaner zugekauft von Brembo/Grimeca. Hört auf den Namen *XT. 4-Kolben *Bremssättel mit *Stahlflexleitungen*, vorn 180ziger, hinten 160ziger Scheibe.

*Draufgeschraubt habe ich weiters:*
Ritchey Rizer WCS Lenker
Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau
Yeti Griffe
Easton EA70 Stütze 400 x 27,2
Flite Max "Tinker-Edition"





Geschaltet wurde ürsprünglich mit einer 950ziger XTR. Das Schaltwerk hatte die erste Ausfahrt nicht überlebt. Aktuell ist ein *XT Shadow *montiert mit *Sram Attack *8-fach  Dementsprechend auch 8-fach *XT Kassette*. Die Kombipedale lt Bild sind normalen *XTR-Klikies *gewichen. Die *XT Kurbel *will ich schon seit ein paar Wochen umbauen auf 2-fach mit Bash. Das Bash-Guard habe ich hier schon die ganze Zeit liegen, ein 09er Truvativ im "China-Teller" Design.

Im Moment hält das *Gemini* Winterpause und wurde bislang nur im Taunus bewegt.





Das Gemini ist als leichter Freerider aufgebaut mit 170mm Vorn und hinten, ist aber trotzdem voll tourentauglich. Für echten DH-Einsatz ist der LRS und die Bremsscheiben unterdimensioniert, für alles andere, einschließlich Freeride, voll genügend 

Gewichtsmäßig ist es nicht vollends ausgereizt. In erster Linie durch den Tausch der Federgabel auf eine "moderne" Luftvertreterin alla Float 36 liese sich noch ein paar hundert Gramm rausholen. Auch der Sattel ist eher ein Schwergewicht. Aber optisch passt halt alles so schön, deswegen auch das Bash-Guard. Brauchen tue ich' nicht, ich mache keine 2 Meter Drops ... zuviel Schieß  Aber das Sofa macht auch so irre Spaß. Ich  mein Gemini ...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> was mir mal so aufällt is das der hinterbau vonne struktur her dem moto recht ähnlich sieht und das tretlager auch so hoch gezogen is ...oder bin ich da im falschen film??


Nö, biste nicht. In der Freerideposition ist es ein Hochsitz mit viel Platz unter Dir . Ich habe es wie beschrieben mit dem RP2 aufgebaut. Das ProPedal rein und es herrscht absolute Ruhe im Fahrwerk, da wippt NIX. Wenn's dann heftiger wird. Hebel umgelegt = ProPedal raus und ab geht's ...

Das Gemini ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Du kannst das Fahrwerk runter machen auf 150 und 140mm. Damit wird's zum Enduro oder Tourer, wie Man(n) will 

Muß aber sagen ich habe noch kein Moto live gesehen. Ist glaube auch gesünder für mein Geldbeutel


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Januar 2009)

hi erdi01 
also 2,83kg is ja schon mal ne hausnummer und so ne herrliche ausführung deines bikes is auch topaber  ich sach mal an machen stellen sollten es ruhig ein paar gramm mehr sein denn , ich finde was nutzt dir nen sattel der aus nur carbon besteht ...ne rührei musste es nu wirklich net sein ! zumal ein lrs der auch mal die grobe tour aushält is mehr wert als ein paar gramm weniger 

gruß bikefun


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2009)

... jo hast recht, so ein Vollcarbonsattel auf nem Freerider wäre schon etwas albern, dehn habe ich dann lieber auf'em Renner. Wengleich da die Gefahr von Rührei noch mehr gegeben ist 

Thema LRS wird meiner Meinung nach oft überbewertet. So ein "normaler" LRS wie mein Beschriebener hält schon ne Menge aus. Wichtig sind die mindestens 32 normal durchgehenden 2mm Speichen, keine sich verjüngenden alla Revolution und ordentlich Spannung drauf. Dann hälts was aus, auch mit XC Felgen was meine alten Mavics eigentlich sind. Nur ist da halt bei 2,25ziger Schluß. 2.4er Schlappen und mehr passen nicht mehr auf die Felge. Und wie geschrieben echten DH mit meterweiten oder -hohen Flugshows würde ich dann auch lieber lassen.

Das ist dann halt der Vorteil vom Customaufbau. Alles so gewählt wie mann's will oder braucht


----------



## deman (17. Januar 2009)

@Erdi01: Das nenn ich mal ne ausführliche Vorstellung 
Glückwunsch zu deinem schönen Gemini, das wie man merkt mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut wurde.

Gruß deman


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Januar 2009)

moi moin !
@erdi01 da geb ich dir recht ! hatte eh nich vor flugschwos ala E.T. zu machen  dafür  bin ich auch etwas arg ungeübt (+ schiss)und ausserdem wenn ich solche sauerein machen will, hätte ich von vornerein nen DH-bike genommen  das moto is praktisch die summe , aus all dessen, was ich machen möchte und wasdie basis meinerseitz  derzeit bietet...ohne auf carbon verzichten zu brauchen  und später wenn ich mal wieder richtig drin bin (gestern mal nen ausflug mit 2 andren gemacht war lustig)kann ich auch mal sie sau ein wenig rauslassen ohne  mir gedanken machen zu müssen 

mal sehen ob ich das moto ein wenig farblich pimpen werde wenn neue sachen anstehn aber  das wird eh erst vviiel später sein 

gruß bikefun 

SO und nu wieder bilder!!!!!! und neue CD fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist das mieseste Gemini ever! Echt schade drum

Schon der Vergleich mit nem Moto stinkt gewaltig. In der ausstattung ist das Bike alles andere als ein Enduro; tolles Eisdielenbike.


----------



## hotzemott (17. Januar 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist das mieseste Gemini ever! Echt schade drum


Besten Dank, dass wir jetzt durch deine konstruktive Kritik alle Bescheid wissen


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Januar 2009)

@ M.R. 
ich sach nur jedem tierchen sein plesierchen !!!!Und wenn erdi sein bike in gelb geil findet dann findet er es halt in gelb obergeil und wenn recht liest bezog es sich lediglich auf den hinterbau , mehr nich!!...ausserdem kleinlich brauch keiner hier werden es geht sich ja darum wer welches bike von CD fährt 
Wie gut das nich alle den gleichen geschmack haben sonst  würden alle singen "i´m blue dadadia"


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Januar 2009)

Hier geht es weder um die Farbe, noch um konstruktive Kritik (die würde hier ohnehin nix bringen, jedenfalls keine, die ich als konstruktiv ansehen würde).
Er hat sein Bike gepostet und muss eben auch mit negativen Reaktionen rechnen. Das Gemini ist ein absolut genialer FR/DH-Rahmen, der durchaus Potenzial dazu bietet, ihn als Enduro aufzubauen. Aber das Bike so zu kastrieren, ist... naja, eben einfach schade drum.

Ich finde das Bike nicht hässlich, der Aufbau ist aber vollkommen unangemessen. Wenn er damit zurechtkommt ist das ok, aber ich muss es ja deswegen nicht mögen und mit in den Lobesgesang ob des "sensationellen" Gewichts mit einstimmen.


----------



## deman (17. Januar 2009)

@M.R.  Dann sag uns doch mal wieso das Bike nicht FR-tauglich sein sollte? (Das es nicht DH-taublich ist, hat Erdi01 ja schon selber gesagt)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Januar 2009)

deman schrieb:


> @M.R.  Dann sag uns doch mal wieso das Bike nicht FR-tauglich sein sollte? (Das es nicht DH-taublich ist, hat Erdi01 ja schon selber gesagt)



Ne sorry! Ist doch offensichtlich und braucht keine nähere Erklärung.

Das Klischee scheint sich zu bestätigen, leider.

Da muss ich mich wohl zurückziehen und demnächst verschweigen, dass ich auch ein Cannondale fahre. Das muss einem anscheinend wirklich peinlich sein.


----------



## palazzo (17. Januar 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hier geht es weder um die Farbe, noch um konstruktive Kritik (die würde hier ohnehin nix bringen, jedenfalls keine, die ich als konstruktiv ansehen würde).



wieso - bist du zu schlau für den Rest hier im Forum? 
Einige Komponenten sind allerdings wirklich interessant. 2001er XT Disk und Magura Pro Laufräder hatte ich auch schon am Marathon Hardtail.
Aber das kann man ja auch anders rüberbringen


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Januar 2009)

jedes bike is auf seine weise porno, nur halt für jeden besitzer  und daruf kommts an!!!!Und individualismus is keine grundlage für unvermögen


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2009)

Na hier is ja was los ...

Mich stört M.R.s Meinung nicht im geringsten, Jeder wie er will! Vllt kommt er aber doch noch mal auf die Idee sein Propheten hier vorzustellen. Denn darum geht's hier im Fred eigentlich 

Thema Eisdiele: Hm, da war ich noch gar nicht. Aber dafür sind heute ja auch die Brägels mit Spark & Co. zuständig, CD's sieht man da kaum noch ... 

Zu mein Gemini wurde alles gesagt. Ich sitz seit bald 20 Jahren auf Rädern und baue sie mir auf, da weis man(n) sehr genau was geht und was nicht!


----------



## Boba_Fett (17. Januar 2009)

geiles (gelbes) Gemini !!!
mein bestelltes Prophet mußte ich leider in weiß nehmen,das 2009er-rot 
sieht ja mal echt schei**e aus...und da bin ich auch mal gespannt,wie lange die CC-Laufräder halten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (17. Januar 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hier geht es weder um die Farbe, noch um konstruktive Kritik (die würde hier ohnehin nix bringen, jedenfalls keine, die ich als konstruktiv ansehen würde).
> Er hat sein Bike gepostet und muss eben auch mit negativen Reaktionen rechnen. Das Gemini ist ein absolut genialer FR/DH-Rahmen, der durchaus Potenzial dazu bietet, ihn als Enduro aufzubauen. Aber das Bike so zu kastrieren, ist... naja, eben einfach schade drum.


Hier geht es ja nicht darum, dass du den Aufbau nicht stimmig findest. Beispielsweise bei den Laufrädern wird sicher mancher Erdis Meinung nicht teilen. Deine Art der Kritik ist in meinen Augen aber fast schon beleidigend und das muss nicht sein!

Erzähle uns doch lieber, warum du einen Stahlfederdämpfer in dein Prophet geschraubt hast und wie die Kinematik des Rahmens mit der linearen Federbeinkennlinie zurecht kommt.


----------



## fuzzball (17. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... jo hast recht, so ein Vollcarbonsattel auf nem Freerider wäre schon etwas albern, dehn habe ich dann lieber auf'em Renner. Wengleich da die Gefahr von Rührei noch mehr gegeben ist
> Thema LRS wird meiner Meinung nach oft überbewertet. So ein "normaler" LRS wie mein Beschriebener hält schon ne Menge aus. Wichtig sind die mindestens 32 normal durchgehenden 2mm Speichen, keine sich verjüngenden alla Revolution und ordentlich Spannung drauf. Dann hälts was aus, auch mit XC Felgen was meine alten Mavics eigentlich sind. Nur ist da halt bei 2,25ziger Schluß. 2.4er Schlappen und mehr passen nicht mehr auf die Felge. Und wie geschrieben echten DH mit meterweiten oder -hohen Flugshows würde ich dann auch lieber lassen.
> Das ist dann halt der Vorteil vom Customaufbau. Alles so gewählt wie mann's will oder braucht


also wenn mir Cannondale einen neuen Gemini Rahmen verkaufen würde, wäre er sofort mir - da ich Alu dem Carbon immer noch vorziehe daher auch die Überlegung mit dem Helius AM). Das Moto ist halt insofern schon perfekt, leicht und stabil, und es zudem keine Alternativen im aktuellen C`Dale Programm gibt Rize und Prophet zu wenig Federweg und das Perp ist zu schwer - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte mein 07 Perp einen Rahmengewicht von über 4kg).
Beim Sattel gebe ich dir absolut recht der muss passen; hab vor zwei Jahren mal die schwachsinnige Idee gehabt mir einen 70gr Sattel von Becker Carbon zu kaufen, mit dem Ding bin ich bisher vielleicht 1km gefahren-wird nur noch für die Optik und Waage montiert.
Den LRS hätte ich nicht montiert aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Glaube das Gemini mal bei einer Pause bei der Fuchsi im Herbst gesehen zu haben



hotzemott schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja nicht darum, dass du den Aufbau nicht stimmig findest. Beispielsweise bei den Laufrädern wird sicher mancher Erdis Meinung nicht teilen. Deine Art der Kritik ist in meinen Augen aber fast schon beleidigend und das muss nicht sein!
> 
> Erzähle uns doch lieber, warum du einen Stahlfederdämpfer in dein Prophet geschraubt hast und wie die Kinematik des Rahmens mit der linearen Federbeinkennlinie zurecht kommt.


das ist der Punkt an dem die Ignorier Funktion praktisch ist


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Januar 2009)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja nicht darum, dass du den Aufbau nicht stimmig findest. Beispielsweise bei den Laufrädern wird sicher mancher Erdis Meinung nicht teilen. Deine Art der Kritik ist in meinen Augen aber fast schon beleidigend und das muss nicht sein!
> 
> Erzähle uns doch lieber, warum du einen Stahlfederdämpfer in dein Prophet geschraubt hast und wie die Kinematik des Rahmens mit der linearen Federbeinkennlinie zurecht kommt.



Bzgl. Gemini:

Es ist nunmal, und da wird sicher jeder zustimmen, ein absolut grenzwertiger Aufbau. Da sollte man auch mit grenzwertigen Reaktionen rechnen.
Allerdings habe ich den Besitzer keineswegs persönlich angegriffen. Für mich ist es einfach das "mieseste Gemini ever", weil durch den Aufbau das Wesen des Bikes vollkommen auf der Strecke bleibt. Wenn das der Traum des Besitzers ist, ist das doch vollkommen i.O. Seine Reaktion läßt auch nicht darauf schließen, dass er sich von mir angepi.... fühlt.
Mehr ist für mich nicht relevant.


Bzgl. Feder im Prophet:

Die Erklärung dafür ist simpel: Es funktioniert einfach besser!

Nur weil eine Feder linear ist, ist es der Dämpfer nicht zwangsläufig auch. Die älteren Swinger oder 5th Element haben nämlich eine hubabhängige Dämpfung. Dadurch lassen sich Eigenheiten der Hinterbauten wie z.B. beim Prophet die Degression sehr gut ausblenden. Mein Dämpfer ist ein speziell angepasster Swinger 4way von Akira. Mit Titanfeder ist das Gewicht auch sehr akzeptabel.
Mit dem Dämpfer kann ich sehr viel Sag fahren und habe damit enorme Traktionsvorteile gegenüber einem Luftdämpfer ohne Hub im mittleren Bereich zu verschenken. Das Fahrwerk ist sehr straff und direkt mit absolut genialer Performance bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Selbst fette Brocken schluckt der Hinterbau sehr souverän.
Eine ganz andere Liga im Vergleich zum Pearl oder Swinger Air. Die sind gut für komfortorientierte Biker, aber nicht zum ordentlich durchs Geröll blasen. Die Bergauperformance ist ebenfalls besser. Selbst im Wiegtritt kein spürbares Wippen trotz super Traktion.
Imho ein sehr effizientes Fahrwerk. Der knappe Federweg wird optimal ausgenutzt.

Für mich das Optimum an Funktion.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> da ich Alu dem Carbon immer noch vorziehe
> ...
> Glaube das Gemini mal bei einer Pause bei der Fuchsi im Herbst gesehen zu haben



Dann wäre das Alu-Moto eigentlich Deins - oder ?! 4Kg wird's ja wohl nicht auf die Waage bringen  Oder halt ein Gemini aus der Bucht fischen ...
Hm ... gelbe Gemini's gibt's nicht oft zu sehen. Im Herbst war ich/wir ein paar Mal im Taunus. Am Fuchsi gesessen habe ich aber nicht, wenn dann im vorbeifahren. 



M.R. schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal ...  ein absolut grenzwertiger Aufbau.
> ...
> weil durch den Aufbau das Wesen des Bikes vollkommen auf der Strecke bleibt.


Nun, ich muß da doch nochmal drauf eingehen ...

Das liegt entscheident im Auge des Betrachters, beim LRS kann ich's noch nachvollziehen, dass der für Dich als ausgewiesener FR/DHler ein NoGo ist. Für mich, und im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes, ist er schwer und hatt außschließlich auf dem Gemini seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich wiederhole mich gern, da sind 32 DT Competition mit >=1500N verbaut. Das ist die Basis eines jeden stabilen Laufrades. Das schrottet man nicht mehr so im vorrübergehen, das mußt Du schon geziehlt drauf anlegen  Beim Rest kann ich's beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen was grenzwertig sein soll 

... Was ist an XT Schalt- und Antriebskomponenten grenzwertig?
... Was ist an der alten 4-Kolben-XT-Disc grenzwertig? ... Die hatt Bremspower satt, da kommen die meisten Aktuellen nicht mit. Und die Standfestigkeit hängt in erster Linie eh von Art und Größe der verwendeten Scheibe ab.
... Was soll an den Anbauteilen grenzwertig sein? Alles tausendfach bewährte Massenware aus dem Einsatzbereich.
... Vllt der Luftdämpfer? JAIN, je nach Einsatzzweck mag es Passendere geben.
... Vllt die Sherman? JAIN, standartmäßig dank SPV unbrauchbar . Hatte auch mal an ein Tuning der Schweizer (Akira) gedacht. Am Schluß hatt sie das Tunung von Mtb_Daniel, hier aus dem Forum, erfahren. Mehr braucht's nicht und das Ding geht, wie das ganze Gemini, hervorragend bergab 
... die Optik? ... Darüber lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Das ist MEIN Gemini, das habe ich für MICH (kleinen Gewichtsfetischist ) aufbebaut. Es ist undenkbar für mich auf einem 17kg Gemini zu sitzen 

Eins noch: Das echte Wesen des Gemini ist die Eierlegendewollmichsau, Du machst problemlos alles draus was Du willst  Das können nicht viele Rahmen von sich behaupten.


----------



## Boba_Fett (18. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... kurzer Sinn: Das ist MEIN Gemini...
> Eins noch: Das echte Wesen des Gemini ist die Eierlegendewollmichsau, Du machst problemlos alles draus was Du willst  Das können nicht viele Rahmen von sich behaupten.


 

ABER DAS GEMINI kann man nicht mehr kaufen !!!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Alu-Moto eigentlich Deins - oder ?! 4Kg wird's ja wohl nicht auf die Waage bringen  Oder halt ein Gemini aus der Bucht fischen ...
> Hm ... gelbe Gemini's gibt's nicht oft zu sehen. Im Herbst war ich/wir ein paar Mal im Taunus. Am Fuchsi gesessen habe ich aber nicht, wenn dann im vorbeifahren.



nein da saß ich und hab gemütlich einen Käsekuchen gegessen, nachdem den halben Tag mein Bike den Berg hochgeschoben habe  und da ist ein gelbes an uns vorbei gehuscht

das Alu Moto wird vielleicht 400gr (reine Vermutung) mehr wiegen als die Carbon Variante; ebay ist keine Option will definitiv ein jungfäuliches Bike ;
schau mer mal


----------



## ]:-> (18. Januar 2009)

vll. hab' ich es überlesen aber was du meine Güte wiegt denn der Carbon (oder Alu) Moto-Rahmen? Wenn ich hier so durchlese kommt es mir vor als sei das ein Panzer.
Ich würde mal sagen  normale Alu-Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) liegen in dem Bereich so um 3-3,5kg.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2009)

Laut CD wiegt der Moto Carbon Framekit incl. Hardware 2,85 kg. Ob der Dämpfer da inkludiert ist sagen sie nicht.
Ich bin auch happy das ich noch ein Gemini habe; 15,5 kg mit Stahlfederelementen, Code Bremsen und 28mm breiten Felgen. Schön!!

Zu dem gelben Gemini, wenn das der orginal Fox Folat Dämpfer ist, dann hat es keine 170mm FW. Da der Dämpfer 7mm weniger Hub hat.
Aber so wichtig ist das nicht. Was ich gar nicht mag sind die Felgen, die wären mir beim fahren auf technischen Trails viel zu weich. Und die heutigen breiten Reifen funktionieren nicht wirklich gut darauf. Aber ansonsten würde es mit auch gefallen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Januar 2009)

Die Hope-Bremsen machen sich richtig gut am Jekyll!
Zumindest optisch, zum fahren bin ich noch nicht wirklich gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (18. Januar 2009)

Was man erkennt, sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Januar 2009)

Die Digi ist nicht die Beste 
Die Deckel mit den Unionjacks gefallen mir nicht so, kosten aber auch nur 7 Euro pro Stück.
Ich glaube da muss noch was passieren...


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen !

@ :-> wenn du das moto live gesehen hast würdeste echt meinen das teil wiegt  30-40kg (carbon) und durch das fette oberrohr (ca.7cm breite) kam mir der total spontan gedanke ..wo der tankstuzen sei  aber das macht es gerade für mich persönlich aus , nach panzer ausschauen und doch nur durchschnittsgewicht haben  (je nach version 12,5 -15,5kg carbon )

@ die ölige kette 
die bremssättel finde ich vonne  optik oberscharf,alleine nur die torxschrauben  sind schon nen schmankerl


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2009)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Zu dem gelben Gemini, wenn das der orginal Fox Folat Dämpfer ist, dann hat es keine 170mm FW. Da der Dämpfer 7mm weniger Hub hat..



Ne das passt schon, ist ein RP2 200x57


----------



## Oschcremegaude (18. Januar 2009)

So, hier mein Neuaufbau vom Jekyll!!

Gerade fertig geworden, nur bei den Reifen bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig!!!! Und der große Cannondale Schriftzug geht
mir noch ab, aber der kommt noch.


----------



## fuzzball (18. Januar 2009)

]:->;5493685 schrieb:
			
		

> vll. hab' ich es überlesen aber was du meine Güte wiegt denn der Carbon (oder Alu) Moto-Rahmen? Wenn ich hier so durchlese kommt es mir vor als sei das ein Panzer.
> Ich würde mal sagen  normale Alu-Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) liegen in dem Bereich so um 3-3,5kg.



nein nein über 4kg war mein Perp, denke wie Airhaenz geschrieben hat 2,85 ist realistisch, die Frage ist halt ob mit oder ohne Dämpfer; z.B mal zum Vergleich ein Ransom Carbon wiegt 3200gr und die Alu Version 3700gr (Herstellerangaben) mit dem schweren Scott Dämpfer,also kann das schon hinkommen mit zirka 2,8kg.Sehr lustig ist wenn man das Moto sieht denkt  damit komm ich nie den Berg hoch, aber wenn man es hochhebt kommt der aha Effekt  realistisch muss man aber auch sein unter 13kg oder sogar 12kg geht nur mit Kompromissen bei diesem breiten Einsatzspektrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Januar 2009)

moin moin
 @ fuzzball da geb ich dir echt recht .war schon nen echt positiver effekt das moto hochzuheben und sich zu wundern das dinge is ja nich so schwer

@ oschcreme   das is ja mal echt hammer das  bild  nen bike ohne schlappen Aber  kann das sein das du recht groß bist ?? Denn die Sattelstütze sieht nach  Funkturm aus  oder is dir der Rahmen  ne nummer zu klein geraten ??ansonsten finde ich den aufbau  recht stimmig 


gruß bikefun


----------



## Oschcremegaude (19. Januar 2009)

Wieso ohne Reifen!!!! Das sind die neuen Kojak. Sehr geringer Rollwiderstand, aber mit dem Grip schaut es a bissl schlecht aus!!!

Das mit der Sattelstütze ist ein kleines Problem, da habe ich lange gesucht damit ich eine mit 430mm Länge gefunden hab.

Rahmen ist ein L und ich bin 1,94m. Der XL war für mein befinden ein bisschen zu groß.

Dafür fahre ich immer bergab!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Januar 2009)

Der kopiert doch eh mein Jekyll so wies aussieht 

Soweit ich weiss sollten mit dem Stützenauszug bei den Jekylls etwas vorsichtig sein,
die knacken bei zu-wenig-Stütze-im-Rahmen oben gerne mal weg...


----------



## Oschcremegaude (19. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Der kopiert doch eh mein Jekyll so wies aussieht


 
Ehrlich, will ich sehen!!!

[/quote= Soweit ich weiss sollten mit dem Stützenauszug bei den Jekylls etwas vorsichtig sein,
die knacken bei zu-wenig-Stütze-im-Rahmen oben gerne mal weg...[/quote]


Das wäre schlecht, die Sattelstütze ist ca noch 8 cm im Rohr.
Habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Januar 2009)

Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt findich gut, wenns Probleme gibt wars das ja auch meist 

Ich würde mir lieber eine längere Stütze besorgen, habe aber keine wirkliche Ahnung...


----------



## Oschcremegaude (19. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit!!!!

Habe eh schon eine mit 430mm, da gibt es doch eh nichts längeres mehr, oder?


----------



## fuzzball (20. Januar 2009)

doch von Shannon gibt es z.B. eine 500mm


----------



## dkc-live (20. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zum Stillstand kommt das Gemini durch Shimanos erste Scheibenbremse anno 2001. Damals von den Japaner zugekauft von Brembo/Grimeca. Hört auf den Namen



falsch die erste von shimano kam irgendwann um 70 auf den markt am trekkingbike, wurde dann aber schnell wieder eingestellt.

aber sonst ein schönes radel, würd ich auch so fahren, aber vermutlich mit notubes flow und nem satz ardent


----------



## Oschcremegaude (20. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> doch von Shannon gibt es z.B. eine 500mm


 

Aber dann schaut es mit versenken gaaaanz schlecht aus!!!! Da ist mein mit 430mm schon für meinen Geschmack ganz am Ende.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Januar 2009)

Versenken geht bei mir auch garnicht, meine P6 ist direkt am Ende vom Sitzrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Januar 2009)

tach zusammen ! 
@ölige kette was mir  unangenhem auffällt ist der silberne nippel an dem hinteren dämpfer, is das reinzufällig möglich das der je nach drop am sitzrohr langschreddert?? 
gruß bikefun

Ich würde mir lieber eine längere Stütze besorgen, habe aber keine wirkliche Ahnung...







[/quote]


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen, 

da mich Cannondale schon immer fasziniert hat habe ich mir mit meinem aktuellem Winterprojekt einen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt.

Hier mein neu gepulvertes F700er Hardtail!

Isset nich schön?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> tach zusammen !
> @ölige kette was mir  unangenhem auffällt ist der silberne nippel an dem hinteren dämpfer, is das reinzufällig möglich das der je nach drop am sitzrohr langschreddert??
> gruß bikefun
> 
> Ich würde mir lieber eine längere Stütze besorgen, habe aber keine wirkliche Ahnung...



Der silberne Nippel passt exakt!
Ist eine Ventilkappe aus Titan die mir ein Freund fertigte...
Die Stütze schliesst unten mit dem Sitzrohr auf ca 4 mm ab.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Januar 2009)

tach zusammen !

@3radfahrer 
japp schönes blau  noch nen paar geile  tribals in blautönen( guck mal im lackier fred nach da is nen  rahmen  für  den amstrong als anschauungs objekt ) und wat silber dabei und es wäre noch ne ecke geiler (mein geschmack)

@ die ölige kette 

na dann is ja jut wenn du dir den hebel nich im eimer machst beim droppen sah nur danach aus ..

gruß bikefun


----------



## Deleted 68079 (22. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> tach zusammen !
> 
> @3radfahrer
> japp schönes blau  noch nen paar geile  tribals in blautönen( guck mal im lackier fred nach da is nen  rahmen  für  den amstrong als anschauungs objekt ) und wat silber dabei und es wäre noch ne ecke geiler (mein geschmack)
> ...



Was heißt oder bedeutet eigentlich "japp"?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Januar 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf *Ja*!


----------



## Paulo81 (22. Januar 2009)

Liebe Leute,
mich beschÃ¤ftigt seit ein par Wochen mein bevorstehender Gabel-Umbau. Ich fahre ein prophet SL. Konnte mir damaaaals vor 2 Jahren leider nur die low budget- Version leisten mit einer perversen manitou splice Gabel. Jetzt soll es eine neue sein und ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll. Soll eine Lefty rein oder doch "nur" eine gute RockShox? z.B.neue Revelation Der Lefty Umbau wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich eine teure Aktion und die Revelation wÃ¤re fÃ¼r 400â¬ zu haben. Schwierig schwierig.... Muss ins Cannondale eine Lefty? GefÃ¼hlsentscheidung oder Logik?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Januar 2009)

nimm ne rev -.- ich bin grad wieder an dem punkt wo ich auf die lefty *******


----------



## scalpel69 (22. Januar 2009)

Paulo81 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> .... Muss ins Cannondale eine Lefty? Gefühlsentscheidung oder Logik?



für mich der wichtigste, wenn nicht der einzigste Grund ein Cannondale zu kaufen.
Wenn man die Leftys oder Fattys nicht kaputt schraubt halten die und das mit minimalem Wartungsaufwand und top Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Januar 2009)

nabend zusammen !

@ geniusbiker
japp bedeutet in der tat JA  wie die ölige kette schon erkannt hat 


@ paulo
es gibt viele die ihre lefty lieben und manche hassen diese .Aber was macht eigentlich ein cannondale typisch ?? na ?? rüchtig ne lefty ...

aber anderseitz  ich bekomme mein moto "nur " mit ner fox talas  was ich persönlich finde ist die fox von der optik stimmiger ,als ne lefty *duck * aber das is ansichtsache 

 Wenn du es auch mal etwas mehr krachen lassen willst , wäre rein vom gefühl her ne lefty möglicher weise die falsche entscheidung (bauchgefühl). Lasse mich aber gerne von lefty fahrer überzeugen 

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (22. Januar 2009)

Paulo81 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> mich beschÃ¤ftigt seit ein par Wochen mein bevorstehender Gabel-Umbau. Ich fahre ein prophet SL. Konnte mir damaaaals vor 2 Jahren leider nur die low budget- Version leisten mit einer perversen manitou splice Gabel. Jetzt soll es eine neue sein und ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll. Soll eine Lefty rein oder doch "nur" eine gute RockShox? z.B.neue Revelation Der Lefty Umbau wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich eine teure Aktion und die Revelation wÃ¤re fÃ¼r 400â¬ zu haben. Schwierig schwierig.... Muss ins Cannondale eine Lefty? GefÃ¼hlsentscheidung oder Logik?


definitiv eine Lefty wird auch nicht soviel teuer; die normale DLR bekommt man schon gÃ¼nstig z.B. hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/150511/cat/18
in jedem Fall besser als das Rock Schrott zeugs



bikefun2009 schrieb:


> aber anderseitz  ich bekomme mein moto "nur " mit ner fox talas  was ich persÃ¶nlich finde ist die fox von der optik stimmiger ,als ne lefty *duck * aber das is ansichtsache



stimmt hatte auch gehofft, dass es eine Moto der 2. Generation (oder wÃ¤re es die 3.???)geben wÃ¼rde fÃ¼rs Moto. Wie damals i. m. guten alten SuperVDH 4000. Vermutlich war C`dale aber eine neue Gabel nur fÃ¼r ein Modell zu teuer


----------



## dkc-live (22. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> für mich der wichtigste, wenn nicht der einzigste Grund ein Cannondale zu kaufen.
> Wenn man die Leftys oder Fattys nicht kaputt schraubt halten die und das mit minimalem Wartungsaufwand und top Performance.



bis es bei nemm sturz das vorderrad verdreht und ein lager bricht ... und man zurückeinern kann mit 30° spiel in der gabel. frag mich net wie aber es ist passiert..

voll eingefedert übern lenker gegangen


----------



## Paulo81 (22. Januar 2009)

Klar, eine gebrauchte Lefty Speed oder Max gibt es teilweise schon fÃ¼r 350â¬ bei iiiiiiiiiiBay aber dazu kommen ja noch Laufrad bzw. Nabe, der Vorbau etc. Wird auf jedem Fall teurer. Emotion= LEFTY......................Funktion=ROCK SHOX Revelation hmmmm...


----------



## fuzzball (22. Januar 2009)

nö der Vorbau ist bei meinem Beispiel dabei  LRS kann umgespeicht werden und eine Standard Lefty taugliche Nabe kostet auch nicht die Welt; aber ich gebe dir Recht es wird ein wenig teurer


----------



## fuzzball (22. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bis es bei nemm sturz das vorderrad verdreht und ein lager bricht ... und man zurückeinern kann mit 30° spiel in der gabel. frag mich net wie aber es ist passiert..
> 
> voll eingefedert übern lenker gegangen



bei einer normalen wäre dir womöglich die Gabelkrone gebrochen, in jedem Fall *******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (23. Januar 2009)

ich kenne da noch nen cannondale-fahrer...


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2009)

es waren 5-10 km/h ich hab das vorderrad wo runter gesetzt und hab das gleichgewicht verloren und bin über den lenker gedreht ... sowas sollte passieren können ...


----------



## Boba_Fett (23. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> es waren 5-10 km/h ich hab das vorderrad wo runter gesetzt und hab das gleichgewicht verloren und bin über den lenker gedreht ... sowas sollte passieren können ...


 
> mal mit Cannondale Kontakt aufnehmen !


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2009)

ja ne danke bei 88 dauert der service 2 wochen ... hab schon ne neue lagerbahn eingesetzt -.- hab ihr mal auf die preise geschaut

die lager kosten das selbe wie wo anders ein service.

trotzdem bin ich ich unzufrieden. mein nächstes rad wir wohl ein cd aber mit standartgabel


----------



## robo.le (23. Januar 2009)

hallo


----------



## Skywalker99 (23. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ja ne danke bei 88 dauert der service 2 wochen ... hab schon ne neue lagerbahn eingesetzt -.- hab ihr mal auf die preise geschaut
> 
> die lager kosten das selbe wie wo anders ein service.
> 
> trotzdem bin ich ich unzufrieden. mein nächstes rad wir wohl ein cd aber mit standartgabel




Hai,

Wegen Head Shock Wartung-Reperatur kann ich www.fahrrad-kohl.de empfehlen. Wesentlich günstiger und auch schneller als 88. Habe schon zweimal Lefty eingeschickt und war immer sehr schnell in der Bearbeitung und guter Fairer Preis.

mfg


----------



## Skywalker99 (23. Januar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo



Neu hier? 

Was hast du für ein TRAUMRAD von CANNONDALE?


----------



## Paulo81 (23. Januar 2009)

Die Rock Shox Revelation oder doch Lefty -Frage hat sich für mich immernoch nicht erledigt. Hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet das die Meinungen so unterschiedlich sind. Übrigens: Ich fahre morgen wahrscheinlich bzw.Montag, das RIZE 4 mit Lefty mal zur Probe! Sehr gespannt...


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde die Lefty holen, bei den 08er Modellen gab es ja nur leider die Fox Float


----------



## robo.le (23. Januar 2009)

ja,ja ist ziemlich interessant was man alles so erfährt übers thema cdale

naja nen caad5 rennrad mit parts von tune/frm/schmolke....

und nen caad3 mtb mit x0,xtr,240s,tune,easton

bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir nen taurine oder scalpel zulege....
aber da gehts halt schon los ob wieder fatty oder lefty / komplettbike oder eigenaufbau und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Januar 2009)

moin moin !
@ paulo 
wenn ich lese was  so manchen Cd fahrer mit ner lefty fürn missgeschick passiert is im low speed bereich ..kommt die frage bei mir auf : KULT oder vernunft?? 
gut ne lefty hat schon was ,was nich  jeder fährt ,aber angesichts der kosten wenns mal schief geht würde ich ausnahmsweise mal die vernunft wählen, zumal dein geldbeutel es warscheinlich dir danken wird (wartungservice, ersatzteile ect)
Anderseits wen du KULT haben willst, musste leider auch KULT preise hinlegen (beispiel harley davison)

so nu lass mal dich mal weiter verwirren 

Gruß bikefun


----------



## robo.le (23. Januar 2009)

ja,ja ist ziemlich interessant was man alles so erfährt übers thema cdale

naja nen caad5 rennrad mit parts von tune/frm/schmolke....

und nen caad3 mtb mit x0,xtr,240s,tune,easton

bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir nen taurine oder scalpel zulege....
aber da gehts halt schon los ob wieder fatty oder lefty / komplettbike oder eigenaufbau und und und


----------



## robo.le (23. Januar 2009)

Skywalker99 schrieb:


> Neu hier?
> 
> Was hast du für ein TRAUMRAD von CANNONDALE?




ja,ja ist ziemlich interessant was man alles so erfährt übers thema cdale

naja nen caad5 rennrad mit parts von tune/frm/schmolke....

und nen caad3 mtb mit x0,xtr,240s,tune,easton

bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir nen taurine oder scalpel zulege....
aber da gehts halt schon los ob wieder fatty oder lefty / komplettbike oder eigenaufbau und und und


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Januar 2009)

@robo.le:

Wie oft willst de den gleichen Text denn noch hier reinstellen??? Was sagt dein Geldbeutel und was sagt dein Bauch bzw Kopf


----------



## robo.le (23. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> @robo.le:
> 
> Wie oft willst de den gleichen Text denn noch hier reinstellen??? Was sagt dein Geldbeutel und was sagt dein Bauch bzw Kopf



sorry aber ich bin erst seit heut hier drin!!! und da muss doch mal erlaubt sein was auszuprobieren..........

mein geldbeutel will wohl das ich mein caad3 noch 1-2 jahre fahre....
mein kopf sagt nen auslaufmodell taurin.....
mein herz sagt eigenaufbau scalpel/carbon

was habt ihr so für erfahrungen mit cdale-carbonrahmen gemacht???


----------



## Paulo81 (23. Januar 2009)

Der neuste Stand bei mir ist jetzt: Morgen oder Montag das RIZE mal mit Lefty probefahren und einfach erstmal schauen wie sich so was fährt. Bin ja auch noch nie eine gefahren. Vielleicht erschrecke ich mich ja total!!! (soll ja so schlimm nach links ziehen das man öfter hinfällt  )


----------



## speedy76 (23. Januar 2009)

moin,

nach längerem mitlesen kann ich nun auch mal was schreiben. Stand auch vor der Entscheidung Taurine 08 mit FOX oder Taurine Team Replica 08 TestBike mit Lefty. 

Natürlich wird das Replica als TestBike trotzdem teurer als das 08er Auslaufmodell.........

habe aber nach langem grübeln festgestellt, das man ein Cannondale eigentlich nur wegen der System integration, sprich Lefty oder Fatty kauft.... und natürlich auch wegen dem Style. 

... bei anderen Herstellern bekommt man doch etwas mehr für das selbe Geld

Aber ich freu mich auf meine neues Taurine


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Januar 2009)

Ein Freund such ein Jekyll, wir sind uns nicht sicher ob das erste oder das zweite Modell.
Wie genau unterscheiden die sich und was ist zu empfehlen?
Eine Lefty wäre schön 

Gerne auch Angebote von Forenmitgliedern!
Grösse M


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ein Freund such ein Jekyll, wir sind uns nicht sicher ob das erste oder das zweite Modell.
> Wie genau unterscheiden die sich und was ist zu empfehlen?
> Eine Lefty wäre schön



im wesentlichen unterscheidet sich der Federweg und die leicht geänderte Dämpferanlenkung:

Jekyll 1: 115mm Federweg, Dämpfer mit 38mm Hub
Jekyll 2: 135mm Federweg, Dämpfer mit 44mm Hub

beiden gemeinsam ist die ungewöhnliche Trunion Dämpferaufnahme, in absehbarer Zeit wird es keine Dämpfer mehr geben. Dann ist basteln angesagt.

Ich würde das Jekyll 2 nehmen insbesondere wenn es den Manitou SPV Dämpfer verbaut hat. Wieso kein Rize?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Januar 2009)

Die Jekylls gibts für unter 1000 Euro 

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Die Jekylls gibts für unter 1000 Euro
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antwort!



Dann aber nicht mehr ganz frisch und Du weißt nicht was damit alles gemacht wurde......es soll vorkommen das schon bei einem Sturz mit 5...10 km/h eine Lefty verreckt......


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2009)

btw ich lass das rad ruhen ... hab zwar ne neue bahn drinne ... aber die lager sind nach nun 9000 km ohne viel pflege voll am sack und eingelaufen ... = spiel. erstmal umziehen, dann hab ich geld fürn service. solang wird starr und singlespeed gefahren.

achja ich fahre allmountain ohne gedanken aufs material. sicherlich hält ne lefty auch 20 tkm bei defensiver fahrweise.

vermutlich sind durch das spiel die lager gebrochen das hatte ich aber schon auf den letzten 1000 k


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Januar 2009)

Und wie unterscheiden sich die Modellnummern?

500/1000/3000/etc ?


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> btw ich lass das rad ruhen ... hab zwar ne neue bahn drinne ... aber die lager sind nach nun 9000 km ohne viel pflege voll am sack und eingelaufen ... = spiel. erstmal umziehen, dann hab ich geld fürn service. solang wird starr und singlespeed gefahren.
> 
> achja ich fahre allmountain ohne gedanken aufs material. sicherlich hält ne lefty auch 20 tkm bei defensiver fahrweise.
> 
> vermutlich sind durch das spiel die lager gebrochen das hatte ich aber schon auf den letzten 1000 k



wie schon gesagt mein Scalpel mit fatty hat mittlerweile deutlich mehr als 50000km gesehen, und mit dem Ding bin ich schon mehr als einmal auf dem Boden gelegen (erst heute nachmittag mal wieder auf so einer sch...önen Eisplatte....meine schöne Löffler Colibri ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr wasserdicht ) die fatty ist noch immer spielfrei und das mit Wartung gegen null. Meine Lefty max im Jekyll hat zwar nicht ganz so viel km runter, aber bisher macht auch die keine Zicken, der Lageraufbau ist ja sehr ähnlich. Mal sehen wie sich die max pbr mit Rockshox Innenleben (uuuuaaaah) am Rize macht. 
Ich weiß nicht wie die neueren RS Gabeln so sind, das Zeugs vor 8 Jahren ist im Rad meiner Frau nach 3000km gestorben und das bei alles anderer als aggresiven Fahrweise.


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Und wie unterscheiden sich die Modellnummern?
> 
> 500/1000/3000/etc ?



kuckst Du:

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/04/ce/flavor/MTB.html

da findest Du auch die Ausstattung der Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Januar 2009)

Also sind die Rahmen immer gleich, nur die Ausstattung variiert?


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Also sind die Rahmen immer gleich, nur die Ausstattung variiert?



So ist es, deshalb hab ich bisher auch immer so ziemlich das Einstiegsmodell genommen und dann mit der Zeit nach Lust, Laune und Verschleiß die Komponenten getauscht. Es gibt bei manchen Modellen geringe Unterschiede, so hatte zum Beispiel beim Scalpel 68 das Topmodell das SI Tretlagergehäuse, die CD Kurbel kam bei mir aber eh nicht in Frage.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> So ist es, deshalb hab ich bisher auch immer so ziemlich das Einstiegsmodell genommen und dann mit der Zeit nach Lust, Laune und Verschleiß die Komponenten getauscht. Es gibt bei manchen Modellen geringe Unterschiede, so hatte zum Beispiel beim Scalpel 68 das Topmodell das SI Tretlagergehäuse, die CD Kurbel kam bei mir aber eh nicht in Frage.



und warum NICHT....??

die ist leicht, hält, ist steif man hat alle Optionen mit der Kurbel..was spricht dagegen außer der PREIS..?


----------



## scalpel69 (23. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> und warum NICHT....??
> 
> die ist leicht, hält, ist steif man hat alle Optionen mit der Kurbel..was spricht dagegen außer der PREIS..?



.....der Preis für das Scalpel Topmodell und der Preis für die Kurbel  
ein weiterer Grund war dass ich bisher mit dem Zeugs von Shimano immer sehr zufrieden war, um 100 Euro für eine XT Kurbel samt Lager bei Top Funktion ist doch ein Wort. Wenn die alte XT die ich dran hab nicht so gut funktionieren würde hätte ich diese längst durch die 2008er XT Kurbel getauscht. 

Wer fertigt eigentlich die Cannondale Kurbel? Das machen die doch sicher nicht selbst, oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Wer fertigt eigentlich die Cannondale Kurbel? Das machen die doch sicher nicht selbst, oder?


Die Carbon kommt von FSA.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Januar 2009)

nabend zusammen !

na das scapel inne ultimate version is ja auch nen hartes stück holz fast 9 riesen das is zu heftig ...obwohl ich mein moto auch nich als sonderangebot sehe trotz ultimate version

gruß bikefun


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt mein Scalpel mit fatty hat mittlerweile deutlich mehr als 50000km gesehen, und mit dem Ding bin ich schon mehr als einmal auf dem Boden gelegen (erst heute nachmittag mal wieder auf so einer sch...önen Eisplatte....meine schöne Löffler Colibri ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr wasserdicht ) die fatty ist noch immer spielfrei und das mit Wartung gegen null. Meine Lefty max im Jekyll hat zwar nicht ganz so viel km runter, aber bisher macht auch die keine Zicken, der Lageraufbau ist ja sehr ähnlich. Mal sehen wie sich die max pbr mit Rockshox Innenleben (uuuuaaaah) am Rize macht.
> Ich weiß nicht wie die neueren RS Gabeln so sind, das Zeugs vor 8 Jahren ist im Rad meiner Frau nach 3000km gestorben und das bei alles anderer als aggresiven Fahrweise.



dann hab ich wohl besonders weiche lagerbahnen ... die haben spuren drinne ... an manchen stellen ist ne rauhtiefe von 300 µm ein witz dagen  . ich finds nicht normal. 88 lehnt die garantie ab und selber machen geht auch nicht!


----------



## Joob (24. Januar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nach längerem mitlesen kann ich nun auch mal was schreiben. Stand auch vor der Entscheidung Taurine 08 mit FOX oder Taurine Team Replica 08 TestBike mit Lefty.
> 
> ...



Dafür hast du bei anderen Herstellern einen Rahmen, den du nie mehr verkaufst bekommst. Ein C-Frameset verkauft sich "immer" !


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 88 lehnt die garantie ab und selber machen geht auch nicht!



und warum lehnen die die Garantie ab, wie lautet die Begründung?


----------



## Evo_5 (24. Januar 2009)

@scalpel69

Ich denke mal , wenn "dkc-live" Riefen in den Lagerbahnen hat ...
dann sind in erster Linie Schmutz und/oder mangelnde Schmierung die Übeltäter !
Da das die einzigen Dinge sind , um die man sich bei den Headshok-Gabel ab und an mal kümmern sollte ,
kann ich mir schon vorstellen , dass 88+ deswegen die Garantieleistung ablehnt !
Aber das kann "dkc-live" bestimmt besser beantworten.


@all

Verstehe auch nicht , warum es immer wieder heißt " Lefty fahren sein so teuer " !?!   
O.K. die Anschaffung incl. VR ist das eine ...
Obwohl es andere , vergleichbare Gabel auch nicht gerade geschenkt gibt ! 
Aber die laufenden Kosten einer Headshok sind doch eher billiger , als bei allen anderen Gabeln.
Der Service bei FOX,Rockshox... und wie sie alle heißen ,
ist wahrlich auch kein Schnäppchen !

Für mich heißt es :

Einmal Headshok - IMMER Headshok ! 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

Evo_5 schrieb:


> @scalpel69
> 
> Ich denke mal , wenn "dkc-live" Riefen in den Lagerbahnen hat ...
> dann sind in erster Linie Schmutz und/oder mangelnde Schmierung die Übeltäter !



Sand im Getriebe und/oder keine Schmierung hätte ich auch spontan unterstellt, deshalb hab ich nachgefragt. Die Schmierung der Lagerbahnen und insbesondere die häufige Kontrolle des Faltenbalg auf Risse sind die einzige wirklich notwendige Wartung einer headshok.

Einmal headshok - immer headshok bis es was besseres gibt, bisher ist mir das aber noch nicht über den Weg gehoppelt.


----------



## badboy-rudi (24. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht mehr ganz frisch und Du weißt nicht was damit alles gemacht wurde......es soll vorkommen das schon bei einem Sturz mit 5...10 km/h eine Lefty verreckt......




Es soll vorkommen, dass man bei 10-15km/h seinen Rahmen schrottet.
Was willst Du also sagen?


----------



## badboy-rudi (24. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Carbon kommt von FSA.



Richtig.
Mittlerweile als BB30- Standart auch ohne Cannondale erhältlich.
In der Alu- Version leichter als XTR.


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen !

solange man bei solchen Aktionen sein CD net schrottet ------> http://www.vimeo.com/2790706 is die welt doch in ordnung

gruß bikefun


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Es soll vorkommen, dass man bei 10-15km/h seinen Rahmen schrottet.
> Was willst Du also sagen?



Ich will damit sagen, dass 1000 Euro für ein gebrauchtes Jekyll viel Geld sein kann, weil man eben i.d.R. nicht weiß was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat.
Und das Jekyll ist mit der besonderen Dämpferaufnahme ein ganz besonderer Kanidat, Ersatzbeschaffung nicht ganz so einfach. Ansonsten ist das Jekyll ein superbes Rad. Ein neues Alu Rize ist mit etwas Verhandeln auch nicht so teuer und das ist dann neu und ohne Verschleiß, ohne eventuell vorhandener Vorschädigung und hat Garantie.

Und ausserdem hilft ein neues Rize der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise mehr..............zumindest kurzfristig.

Btw, hat eigentlich schon mal irgendjemand einen Stahlfederdämpfer für das Jekyll 2 gesehen, das solls ja angeblich geben?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Januar 2009)

Kann es denn sein das dieses Jekyll nur 80 mm Federweg hat?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1205...m=250357314697&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:DE:1123

Wenn der Verkäufer nur nicht so komisch wäre...


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> moin zusammen !
> 
> solange man bei solchen Aktionen sein CD net schrottet ------> http://www.vimeo.com/2790706 is die welt doch in ordnung
> 
> gruß bikefun




das sind dann die bikes die mit ".....wenig gefahren, nur ab und zu zum Bäcker um die Ecke Brötchen holen, da nur Drittrad......." angeboten werden.


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Januar 2009)

Da waren ein paar schöne Abstiege dabei gewesen!!!


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> und warum lehnen die die Garantie ab, wie lautet die Begründung?



verschleiß

zum minimalen service zähle ich einen lagerreset und die schmierung der bahnen wie im handbuch beschrieben!



> Ich denke mal , wenn "dkc-live" Riefen in den Lagerbahnen hat ...
> dann sind in erster Linie Schmutz und/oder mangelnde Schmierung die Übeltäter !
> Da das die einzigen Dinge sind , um die man sich bei den Headshok-Gabel ab und an mal kümmern sollte ,
> kann ich mir schon vorstellen , dass 88+ deswegen die Garantieleistung ablehnt !
> Aber das kann "dkc-live" bestimmt besser beantworten.



die sind senkrecht zur rollrichtung

die spuren kommen m.m. nach, davon das die rollen nicht über die gesammte breite aufliegen (fertigungstoleranz und bauart bedingt, da die fläche beim durchdrücken leicht konkav wird) und durch harte schläge senkrecht quer zu federichtung nehmen die bahnen an den kanten schaden und dünnen da aus. jedenfalls so lang die bahnen über die gesammt breite aufliegen .... dies führt aber zu spiel in der gabel da die bahnen für jede gabel exakt angepasst werden...

naja ich vermute einfach, dass die bahnen in meiner gabel zu dünn sind ...

naja kommen neue rein und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Kann es denn sein das dieses Jekyll nur 80 mm Federweg hat?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1205...m=250357314697&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:DE:1123
> 
> Wenn der Verkäufer nur nicht so komisch wäre...



kommt darauf an wo. 
Hinten 115mm, an der Gabel sind 80mm sehr optimistisch. Die fatty passt eigentlich nicht so richtig zum Jekyll. Außerdem ist das eine fatty ohne blockierbarem Öldämpfer, die bringt auch nicht viel wenn du die verkaufen willst.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Januar 2009)

Also ist das ein Modell 1?

Woran erkenne ich das?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Also ist das ein Modell 1?
> 
> Woran erkenne ich das?


An der Querstrebe der Dämpferaufnahme. Ist die gerade wie bei Deinen geposteten ist es Nr 1 mit 115mm. Ist die "geknickt" wie *hier*, dann Nr. 2 mit 135mm.


----------



## Joob (24. Januar 2009)

Das ist die erste Generation vom Jekyll Baujahr 2002 abwärts.
Ab Baujahr 2003 begann die zweite Generation.

Modell 1 erkennst du an dem geraden Verbindungssteg, der zwischen Unterrohr und Sitzrohr eingepasst ist (Dämpferdreieck). Bei den Nachfolgemodellen hat er einen leichten Knick (die haben auch etwas mehr Federweg).

Das Bike ist aufgrund der geringen km-Leistung bestimmt eine Gelegenheit, zumal es eine geile Lackierung ist. Musst nur Bedenken, dass ein Umbau des Headshockinnenlebens bei 88 ca. 200,00  kostet und noch ein paar Scheibenbremsen dran müssten, welche andere LR nach sich ziehen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Januar 2009)

Sollte wenn dann eh eine Lefty rein.
Disc und Disc LRS selbstredent, sowie der restliche Deorekrempel müsste weg.

Ich denke er sucht noch weiter...



Danke!


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Januar 2009)

aber ärgerlich finde ich et schon das die gabel im prinzip schrott is und nur der käufer mal wieder der dumme is  weil man nich genug sorgfalt auf seine anbauteile gegeben hat usw.... manchmal meinen einige händler wir würde die räder anne wand nageln ,und im bett davon träumen in freier wildbahn rumzuschreddern 

@scapel69

jo so seh ich das auch @ scapel69  hab da auch schon bilder geshen hier  ich glaub im ebay  fred da versuchte einer nen gerissen rahmen zu verscherbeln ..is ihm angeblich !!! beim absteigen passiert  ich sach  nur : Ja ne is klaaar
 und angesichts des video is mir auch schon klar wie ...abgestiegen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2009)

Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein:


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein...



Wow, sieht klasse aus, ziemlich race-lastig. Die weißen Laufräder und die weißen Dekors auf der Gabel sind top:


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

Aaahhh ... da sind sie wieder ... diese fiesen Bilder, die immer diesen "Must Have Effekt" auslösen  

*sapper*

*Edith sagt:* Hier ist noch so eins ...







​


----------



## pirat00 (24. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein:




gratuliere, echt ein schönes rize.
wie viel wiegt es denn?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2009)

pirat00 schrieb:


> gratuliere, echt ein schönes rize.
> wie viel wiegt es denn?



10,7 kg


----------



## fuzzball (24. Januar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> sorry aber ich bin erst seit heut hier drin!!! und da muss doch mal erlaubt sein was auszuprobieren..........
> 
> mein geldbeutel will wohl das ich mein caad3 noch 1-2 jahre fahre....
> mein kopf sagt nen auslaufmodell taurin.....
> ...


wie wäre es damit: behalt das CAAD3 und bau dir zusätzlich z.B. ein Scalpel auf; Erfahrungen mit einem Taurin der 1. Generartion Fahrverhalten,aber speziell die Lackqualität gefällt mir nicht mehr - deswegen fährt mein alter Herr jetzt damit 



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> und warum NICHT....??
> 
> die ist leicht, hält, ist steif man hat alle Optionen mit der Kurbel..was spricht dagegen außer der PREIS..?


persönlich hab ich mich inzwischen an den breiten Q-Faktor der HT2 Kurbeln gewöhnt; bei den BB30 hab ich nach 3-4h fahrt nach den fahrten immer Schmerzen im Knie gehabt -  ob es jetzt daran lag 



petejupp schrieb:


> Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein:


sehr geil, Glückwunsch 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aaahhh ... da sind sie wieder ... diese fiesen Bilder, die immer diesen "Must Have Effekt" auslösen
> 
> *sapper*
> 
> ...



 sehr sehr geil nur die Reifen finde ich unpassend, aber wahrscheinlich ist es eh zu schade um damit ins Gelände zu fahren


----------



## scalpel69 (24. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ......nur die Reifen finde ich unpassend, aber wahrscheinlich ist es eh zu schade um damit ins Gelände zu fahren



ich dachte auf den ersten Blick der Rabe steht auf den Felgen  ich würde irgend was breiters drauf machen, ich finde das passt zu dem wuchtigen Rahmen besser. Ein echter Klassiker, wirkt sehr edel. Was ist denn das für eine Farbe?


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. Januar 2009)

sind ja mal zwei echte "Gourmet-Bikes",viel zu schade fürs Gelände!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein:



Absoluter Hammer


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> ich dachte auf den ersten Blick der Rabe steht auf den Felgen  ich würde irgend was breiters drauf machen, ich finde das passt zu dem wuchtigen Rahmen besser. Ein echter Klassiker, wirkt sehr edel. Was ist denn das für eine Farbe?



Nannte sich 2001 Gold Pearl (gloss) with black decals, Super Black swingarm (GLD)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (25. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wie wäre es damit: behalt das CAAD3 und bau dir zusätzlich z.B. ein Scalpel auf; Erfahrungen mit einem Taurin der 1. Generartion Fahrverhalten,aber speziell die Lackqualität gefällt mir nicht mehr - deswegen fährt mein alter Herr jetzt damit
> 
> 
> persönlich hab ich mich inzwischen an den breiten Q-Faktor der HT2 Kurbeln gewöhnt; bei den BB30 hab ich nach 3-4h fahrt nach den fahrten immer Schmerzen im Knie gehabt -  ob es jetzt daran lag
> ...



verdrückt !


----------



## Joob (25. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aaahhh ... da sind sie wieder ... diese fiesen Bilder, die immer diesen "Must Have Effekt" auslösen
> 
> *sapper*
> 
> ...



.... und weil beide so schön (porno, porno, porno) sind nochmals mit Zitat  !

@ petejupp , woher hast du die geilen Lefty-Decals (88 ??)

@ erdi01, so ein Raven, wenns geil gemacht ist hat nach wie vor einen ganz besonderen Touch. Sieht echt geil aus. Kommt wohl eher nicht in den Dirt, was? Würde aber wegen der Optik paar breitere Walzen drauf machen. Wie wärs mit nem Michelin Race Reifen?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich ja mal an Lefty-Dekore ranmachen, wenns hier Bedarf gibt...


----------



## TheRealSARS (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Meins ist ein Cannondale Gemini 
Gabel: Manitou Dorado
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Bremsen: Hope Moto M4


----------



## mucho (25. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja mal an Lefty-Dekore ranmachen, wenns hier Bedarf gibt...



ich hätte interesse! machst du die selbst? 
kannst du uns n vorgeschmack bieten? denke, dass hier noch andere interessiert sind...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

Mal grad so zusammengeschustert, Farben und Formen sind völlig flexibel!


----------



## Gz007 (25. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dachte, ich setze mein Schmuckstück auch mal hier rein:




schick, aber die Zugführung ist optisch eine absolute Katastrophe ;(


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Januar 2009)

Gz007 schrieb:


> schick, aber die Zugführung ist optisch eine absolute Katastrophe ;(



Tja, ist allerdings Serie. Habe aber Verständnis für deinen Einwand. CD hat hinsichtlich der Zugführungen sicherlich einige Defizite. Das sage ich als Scalpel Carbon 1 (Baujahr 2008) Geschädigter. Da hat mir die katastrophale Führung von Schalt- und Bremskabel schon nach kürzester Zeit den Rahmen ziemlich verhunzt. Da sind die Zugführungen beim Rize doch eigentlich ein regelrechter Quantensprung!


----------



## dkc-live (25. Januar 2009)

boah is doch wurst fahrt es einfach und siniert nicht über zugführungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> boah is doch wurst fahrt es einfach und siniert nicht über zugführungen ...



Nö, ist ja hier der Tech-Talk und nicht der Test-Ride


----------



## dkc-live (25. Januar 2009)

ich bin nur angefressen weil ich net biken kann


----------



## palazzo (25. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja mal an Lefty-Dekore ranmachen, wenns hier Bedarf gibt...



Klär mich mal auf was du da genau machst. Vorlage erstellen (welcher Art) und dann?

Ich hab ne Fatty Gabel mit einem farblich nicht zum Rahmen passenden Headshok Logo. Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, stört mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

palazzo schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf was du da genau machst. Vorlage erstellen (welcher Art) und dann?
> 
> Ich hab ne Fatty Gabel mit einem farblich nicht zum Rahmen passenden Headshok Logo. Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, stört mich aber trotzdem.



Ich erstelle Vektorgafiken, die kann ich dann entweder ausplotten (aus Hochleistungs-Klebefolien ausschneiden),
oder aber ausdrucken, wahlweise auf durchsichtiger oder weisser Folie.
Die Drucke werden dann entweder mit Flüssiglaminat, oder aber mit einer transparenten Schutzfolie versehen.

Mit Headshok meinst du das hier?


----------



## palazzo (25. Januar 2009)

Genau das Teil meine ich.
Nur die Farben sollten zum aktuellen Berserker Green passen - also schwarz, weiß und grün. Ich war schon verzweifelt - jetzt habe ich wieder Hoffnung


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

Ein verwertbare Vorlage und präzise Farbangaben (farbechtes Foto) wären von Vorteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (25. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ein verwertbare Vorlage und präzise Farbangaben (farbechtes Foto) wären von Vorteil!




Ich hätte da eventuell auch einen Auftrag ! Gib mir mal deine Mailadresse, dann werde ich dir exakte Vorlagen per JPG zukommen lassen.
Meine Email: [email protected]


----------



## baltes21 (25. Januar 2009)

Die verlegung von Schaltzug (Umwerfer) und Bremsleitung ist am Rahmen wie bei enem Prophet,
Ich finde diese Verlegung gut, lediglich am übergang zum Hinterbau muss man etwas abkleben. 
Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer, 
der hätten sie ruhig auch unten herum legen können.

Aber alles ansichtssache.


----------



## palazzo (25. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ein verwertbare Vorlage und präzise Farbangaben (farbechtes Foto) wären von Vorteil!



Schon klar - aber da fangen die Probleme ja schon an. Das kleine Bild finde ich auch noch, aber dann ist Schluß 
Ich werde mich mal nach einer Alternative umschauen


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Januar 2009)

baltes21 schrieb:


> D
> Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer,
> der hätten sie ruhig auch unten herum legen können.
> 
> Aber alles ansichtssache.



....genau alles Ansichtssache , die Verlegung des Schaltzuges vom Umwerfer oben und nicht unterm Tretlager ist meiner Ansicht nach die einzig sinnvolle.
An meinem Scalpel läuft der Zug unten und wird vom Hinterrad laufend eingesaut, einmal ist mir der Zug am Tretlagergehäuse bzw. dem Umlenkplastikgeraffel festgefroren.


----------



## Scalpi (25. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> ich hätte interesse! machst du die selbst?
> kannst du uns n vorgeschmack bieten? denke, dass hier noch andere interessiert sind...



Schau mal bei Ebay rein da wird ein originaler blauer Lefty Aufkleber angeboten.
Läuft jedoch noch heute aus... .


----------



## baltes21 (25. Januar 2009)

@ scalpel69

und das mit dem einsauen des zuges hatte ich seltener Probleme, 
bei meinem Taurine (ja ich muss mal Bilder machen) habe ich noch bedenken wenn ich das Rad mal eine längere Zeit schultere.


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Januar 2009)

baltes21 schrieb:


> bei meinem Taurine (ja ich muss mal Bilder machen) habe ich noch bedenken wenn ich das Rad mal eine längere Zeit schultere.



Bedenken bezüglich was? Das Dir die Zughülle in die Schulter wächst oder das der Zug dabei kaputt geht? Der Rahmen verkratz wird? Der Zug sich an Ohrwatschel verheddert?......
Beim Rize dürfte das alles kein Problem sein, das kann man ja eh nicht so richtig schultern.

Beim Scalpel 68 laufen alle Züge/Schläuche oben, bis auf den Umwerfer, auf den wäre es auch nicht mehr angekommen.


----------



## baltes21 (25. Januar 2009)

Ja der eine hätte hätte den bock nicht mehr fett emacht.

ja ich habe bedenken das sich der lack dann komplett abscheuert, dir Züge liegen dort blank.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Januar 2009)

TheRealSARS schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meins ist ein Cannondale Gemini
> Gabel: Manitou Dorado
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
> Bremsen: Hope Moto M4


ein Bild wäre schön 



dkc-live schrieb:


> boah is doch wurst fahrt es einfach und siniert nicht über zugführungen ...



versteh es auch nicht; bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh, dass der Umwerferzug seit Jahren von unten kommt sonst könnte ich die ganzen Vorrats-Umwerfer wegwerfen 

mach dir nichts draus bin heute fast 7 Stunden auf dem Mtb durch die Gegend geschlittert


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eventuell auch einen Auftrag ! Gib mir mal deine Mailadresse, dann werde ich dir exakte Vorlagen per JPG zukommen lassen.
> Meine Email: [email protected]



Sendet nicht!

Per PN!


Edit: Heute unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (26. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette

Schick Schick, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Januar 2009)

moin moin zusammen!

@fuzzball : und haste dich endschieden was du fürn bike nimmst ??

@ ölige kette :lecker lecker ........eingesaut ,eien bike aus  artgerechter haltung *fg*


Bezüglich scheuernder züge gibbet 3 möglichkeiten :

1te möglichkeit : Ab nach ATU oder Foliatech (bei uns in mönchengladbach is son schop ) steinschlagfolie fürs auto von Foliatech  nehmen auschnibbeln und nach anweisung dranpappen !durch die transparenz der folie wird nix am rahmen verdeckt und der lack bleibt auch verschont , und wenn ihr noch andere stellen findet wo die folie  euch sinnvoll erscheint ...schere raus ,heiss wasser drauf, die Folie  pappt auch  gleich drauf *singz*

2te möglichkeit :für offen liegende züge sind dünne "schrumpfschläuche" zu verlegen , hab die auch an mein  hardie dran ,is zwar ne fummelei wenn mann die züge mal abgefrickelt hat aber sie schonen schon den lack und die züge .

3te möglichkeit : hab an manchenbikes so rundnipel gesehen die an die offenen züge dran geklemmt werden .

werde die folie  auch an mein CD dranpappen wenns denn endlich da is 
gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (26. Januar 2009)

nö, warte aber auch noch auf einen Rückruf was mich das Moto Carbon Rahmenkit am Ende kostet. Derzeit würde ich sagen das Moto, aber dann kommen die Fragen Farbe/ Größe; hab gestern das Grüne gesehen, sieht eigentlich auch sehr geil aus; dann die Größe bei 1,80m würde ich M nehmen allerdings ist mir bergab ein S (wie mein Perp) lieber - bin halt immer noch unschlüssig  (das übliche wenn man keine schnelle Entscheidung treffen muss)


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Januar 2009)

@ fuzzball , aso ok hab  heut  neue bilder gesehen  hier im forum ..nori hat es endlich und is am we schon ne runde geheizt , er sacht es wäre wahnsinnhier ma der link dazu ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322264
 und die bilder erst *sabber * ich darf noch warten leider

gruß bikefun


----------



## walu123 (26. Januar 2009)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Die neuen Alberts in 2,25" machen bei deisem Wetter deutlich mehr Spass als die alten RR.




Gruß Walu


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Januar 2009)

Meine Lefty MAX Carbon 140 macht komische Geräusche.
Ein dumpfes Klackern wenn ich über Kopfsteinpflaster oder gröbere Untergründe fahre.
Ist es möglich das die Feder innen wo gegenschlägt?
Kann ich das mit einem Schrumpfschlauch über der Feder beheben?

(Hatte soein Problem mal bei einer alten Judy Race, danach wars weg)


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Meine Lefty MAX Carbon 140 macht komische Geräusche.
> Ein dumpfes Klackern wenn ich über Kopfsteinpflaster oder gröbere Untergründe fahre.
> Ist es möglich das die Feder innen wo gegenschlägt?
> Kann ich das mit einem Schrumpfschlauch über der Feder beheben?
> ...



SPV- Druck zu gering? Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Januar 2009)

Wie hoch sollte der denn sein und wo genau reguliere ich den?
Unten an der Gabel habe ich ein Ventil, sonst nix, oder?


----------



## baltes21 (26. Januar 2009)

@ Ölige Kette

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_files/techcenter/2006_lefty_max_140_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf

Ab Seite 17 findest du die Einstellungen für die SPV Lefty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (26. Januar 2009)

Datt Schutzblech ist echt der Bringer!


----------



## scalpel69 (26. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> SPV- Druck zu gering? Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.



Hätte ich auch spontan gesagt, meine MAX SPV macht auch komische Geräsche wenn der SPV Druck unter 2 bar ist. Ich pump 4,4 bar rein bei 75kg Gewicht und relativ straffer Federvorspannung.
Das Befüllen der SPV Kammer ist etwas Fehlerträchtiger als das Befüllen einer Luftfeder. Das SPV Volumen ist seeeehhhr klein, wenn beim Abnehmen der Pumpe ein Entweichen von Luft zu hören ist, kannst Du davon ausgehen, das nichts mehr in der Kammer ist.
Ideal ist der Reset AirPort EVO 90 Grad Adapter http://www.reset-racing.de/, mit dem hast Du nach dem Absetzten auch den Druck im Dämpfer den du beim Aufpumpen hattest.
Den Manitou Swinger SPV fahre ich mit 7bar in der SPV Kammer.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Januar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Sendet nicht!
> 
> Per PN!
> 
> ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, doch die Bremsleitungsführung an der Lefty "geht ja mal gar nicht"...drehe mal die obere Leitungsdurchführung und auch die untere Führung die am Faltenbalg so, das die Leitung gerade in der flucht mit dem Bremssattel nach oben führt. Drehe die Leitungsdurchführung so das die Leitung nicht an der unteren Brücke schleift... dann klappt es auch mit dem gefallen im Detail.....



Gesagt - getan, Asche auf mein Haupt 






Genehm so der Herr?





Edit: Hintere Leitung wir noch gekürzt, dont panic...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Januar 2009)

Es soll DIR gefallen, mir muss es nicht gefallen, war nur für mich ein kleiner optischer Mangel.

dont panic...???

"keine panik"  kommt besser an...!! 

oder bin ich hier außerhalb der BRD gelandet..??


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällts so auch besser, ich habe nur andere Sachen im Auge.

Solange du verstehst was ich schreibe ist doch alles tutti, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nori (27. Januar 2009)

So dann stell ich auch mal mein neues Rad hier rein. Bin sehr begeistert vom Moto. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Ich habe wirklich viele Räder ausprobiert, u.a. ein Remedy, ein LV301, ein Rize und am Ende noch mal ein Specialized Enduro und ein Norco Shore (kam eh nicht in Frage) von Freunden. Mein altes Rad war bzw. ist ein Scott G-Zero Baujahr 1999 . Fahrbericht werde ich, wenn es interessiert, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal abgeben, muss erst noch alles ein wenig optimieren. Habe mich allerdings noch niemals auf einem neuen Rad so wohl gefühlt. Aber das ist ja wie alles Geschmacksache. 

Also das Rad ist ein Moto 3. Geändert wurden Sattelstütze und Lenker (einfach statt weiss schwarz) und die Laufräder. Es sind jetzt Hope ProII Naben mit Dt 5.1 Felgen geworden. Speichen hab ich leider vergessen welche drin sind. Pedale sind Nc-17 Sudpin III S-Pro. Der Rahmen hat die Größe L und es wiegt fahrfertig 15.2 kg.

Grüße
Nori


----------



## SmithWesson (27. Januar 2009)

schönes bike nur der sattel muss weg


----------



## dkc-live (27. Januar 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> schönes bike nur der sattel muss weg



hab ich mir auch grad gedacht


----------



## nori (27. Januar 2009)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Muss allerdings erst noch ausprobieren welcher passt und der Sattel war quasi dran . Ich fahre auf meinem Scott einen Scott-Sattel der passt, den gibt es aber nicht mehr. Auf meinem Rennrad einen Tune Speedneedle, den will ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht auf so ein Rad schrauben. Wenn also jemand nen Speedneedle auf dem RR fährt kann er mir ja vielleicht sagen was er auf dem MTB fährt...


----------



## mucho (27. Januar 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> schönes bike nur der sattel muss weg



und die spacer


----------



## SmithWesson (27. Januar 2009)

na ich fahre auch auf meinem rush nen speedneedle aber beim moto sieht die sache natürlich anders aus ich würde dir nen fizik gobi empfehlen gibt es in verschiedenen farben und ist bequem


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Fi'zi:k Gobi XM kann ich dir nur Empfehlen!! Ich habe den bei mir auf dem Bike drauf und der passt 1A!! 

Und wie *SmithWesson* schon gesagt hat, gibt es den auch in verschiedenen Farben!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin !
@ nori schön das du dein bike hierreingestellt hast
wie schön erwähnt  der sattel muss wech ,sieht nich stimmig aus ansonsten passt das sho 
p.s. pack an kritischen stellen steinschlagfolie dran (zugführungen, unterrohr ect ) das wird dein bike dir danken 

@ mucho ...wie du gelesen hast muss er noch das feintuning seines bikes noch durchführen  aber wie mit jedem sportgerät geht das immer schön langsam und der reihe nach 

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (27. Januar 2009)

nori schrieb:


> So dann stell ich auch mal mein neues Rad hier rein. Bin sehr begeistert vom Moto. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Ich habe wirklich viele Räder ausprobiert, u.a. ein Remedy, ein LV301, ein Rize und am Ende noch mal ein Specialized Enduro und ein Norco Shore (kam eh nicht in Frage) von Freunden. Mein altes Rad war bzw. ist ein Scott G-Zero Baujahr 1999 . Fahrbericht werde ich, wenn es interessiert, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal abgeben, muss erst noch alles ein wenig optimieren. Habe mich allerdings noch niemals auf einem neuen Rad so wohl gefühlt. Aber das ist ja wie alles Geschmacksache.
> 
> Also das Rad ist ein Moto 3. Geändert wurden Sattelstütze und Lenker (einfach statt weiss schwarz) und die Laufräder. Es sind jetzt Hope ProII Naben mit Dt 5.1 Felgen geworden. Speichen hab ich leider vergessen welche drin sind. Pedale sind Nc-17 Sudpin III S-Pro. Der Rahmen hat die Größe L und es wiegt fahrfertig 15.2 kg.
> 
> ...



hi sieht echt klasse aus; insbesondere die schwarzen Felgen passen besser als die weißen DT.
Ein Frage musstest du den schwarzen Umlenkhebel extra bestellen?
Sattel musste natürlich ausprobieren, aber probier mal einen SLR TT, den hatte ich zuletzt am Perp montiert, ist mit 135gr leicht und hält den harten Einsatz aus


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, das mit der Schutzfolie ist ganz ganz wichtig, ansonsten hast du an einigen Stellen ein paar Gramm weniger an deinem Bike dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nori (27. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann probier ich den Gobi mal aus, den gibt es wohl auch in rot schwarz...

Die Spacer kommen erst weg wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich den Lenker nicht höher haben will. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie weg können, da ich gerne mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad fahre aber so lange ich das nicht weiss wird noch gewartet und bei der Optik Abstriche gemacht.


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

@ calli nö das weniger aber das sieht dann so sch***** :kotz:aus wenn die stellen so abgescheurt sind , und gerade beim klar lackierten carbon  siehts doppelt kacke aus


----------



## nori (27. Januar 2009)

Ah gerade geschrieben als noch Antworten kamen. 

Also Schutzfolie ist von Cannondale drauf, also nahezu das gesamte Unterrohr hat eine leichte Folie drüber, kann gerne später mal Fotos machen wenn es jemanden genauer interessiert. Zudem liegen dem Rad auch durchsichtige Schutzfolien bei, die man an neuralgischen Stellen, also speziell der Zugführung, platzieren kann.

Die Laufräder gefallen mir auch sehr gut, weisse Felgen finde ich aber auch nicht falsch, die Ex1750 waren aber einfach um einiges teurer als selbstgebaute. Zudem hasst oder liebt man den Hope-Sound einfach. Ich liebe ihn .

Der Umlenkhebel war schwarz, habe bislang bei meinem Händler auch noch keinen roten gesehen.

Nen SLR hab ich mal auf dem RR ausprobiert, der passte leider nicht. Hab mal über einen Specialized Phenom nachgedacht. Da saß ich ganz kurz bei ner Probefahrt drauf, passte super. Weiß nur nicht wie haltbar der ist.


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage an euch Cannondale Biker!!

Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen Fat Albert Reifen auf sein Bike montiert??? Werde mir die Tage einen Satz bestellen, da der NN bei mir hinten schon abgefahren ist und ich doch nicht so zufrieden mit dem Reifen war!!

Aber 2,4er Reifen passen einfach nicht aufs Rize drauf, habe am WE mal versucht einen BIG Betty draufzumachen ^^


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

@ nori ..das wusste ich net das da noch folie bei is  wie denn auch  meins is ja noch nich da  tue dir selber den gefallen und pack die folie  ums steurrohr rum weil bei mein alten schätzchen habe ich leider so derbe scheuerstellen bis auf den blanken rahmen  und der is ja "nur " aus guuten alten crmo stahl  und carbon ...ich weiss nich ob das so jut kommt(wasser ,dreck ect..) 

gruß bikefun


----------



## nori (27. Januar 2009)

Hey Calli,

hab durch Zufall die neuen Fat Albert beim Testen ausprobiert. Bin sie sowohl auf nem 301 als auch auf nem Moto gefahren. Einmal bei ca. -2° und einmal bei ca. 6° und Matsch. Vom Rollwiderstand war ich schwer begeistert, auch im Schlamm war der Grip noch ok, jedoch kein Vergleich zu meinen Maxxis, die ich aktuell drauf habe. Bei der Kälte war der Grip gefühlt bei Null. Dennoch ein Mantel, den ich mir im Sommer drauf machen werde wenn es zum Touren geht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Januar 2009)

nori schrieb:


> Also Schutzfolie ist von Cannondale drauf, also nahezu das gesamte Unterrohr hat eine leichte Folie drüber, kann gerne später mal Fotos machen wenn es jemanden genauer interessiert. Zudem liegen dem Rad auch durchsichtige Schutzfolien bei, die man an neuralgischen Stellen, also speziell der Zugführung, platzieren kann.



Sieh´an: hat CD also endlich dazugelernt und tatsächlich die Schutzfolien angebracht. An meinem Rize (und auch am Austauschrahmen) war weder Schutzfolie am Unterrohr noch an der Kettenstrebe aufgeklebt. Obwohl in der Bedienungsanleitung vermerkt ist, dass das Rize mit der Schutzfolie an den gefährdeten Stellen versehen ausgeliefert wird (mit dem Hinweis, dass das Fehlen der Schutzfolie zu schwerwiegenden Schäden am Rahmen führen kann). Ersatzschutzfolien waren bei meinem Rize ebenfalls nicht beigelegt und mussten extra bestellt werden. Nach mehr als 4 Wochen sind diese dann endlich eingetroffen. Ist aber der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich nennen kann.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Januar 2009)

nori schrieb:


> Ah gerade geschrieben als noch Antworten kamen.
> 
> Also Schutzfolie ist von Cannondale drauf, also nahezu das gesamte Unterrohr hat eine leichte Folie drüber, kann gerne später mal Fotos machen wenn es jemanden genauer interessiert. Zudem liegen dem Rad auch durchsichtige Schutzfolien bei, die man an neuralgischen Stellen, also speziell der Zugführung, platzieren kann.
> 
> ...



super war mir wegen des Umlenkhebels nicht sicher, da ich mir heute auch das Moto Carbon  in schwarz bestellt habe und auf keinen Fall diese roten Umlenkhebel haben will. Mal schauen ob ich es noch schaffe vor meinem Urlaub und Umzug aufzubauen.

Fährt jemand eine schwarze Fox36 Talas, wenn ja wo bekomm ich die her?

hab beim Taurine 3M Folie (zirka+ 50gr) verwendet und damit das gute Stück praktisch eingepackt, denke ich werde es wieder so machen.
Sattel hilft nur ausprobieren


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

@ petejupp  falls du noch vorhast dir dein bike mit steinschlagfolie einzu packen  kann ich dir die  steinschalgfolie von foliatech empfehlen  is 3D formbar  per föhn  und kannste dir so zuschneiden wie DU sie haben willst und brauchst . zubekommen is die  zb bei ATU oder jedem vernüftigen autoteileladen oder bei foliatech selber


@ fuzzball Glückwunsch zum MOTO wann soll deins denn kommen und welches modell? das schwarze is einfach ne ganze ecke cooler als das in grün ...aber wie bei allem .rrüüchhtiig Gechmackssache 

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Aber so ein Grünes Ungeheuer sieht schon verdammt klasse aus im Wald!!!


----------



## fuzzball (27. Januar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ fuzzball Glückwunsch zum MOTO wann soll deins denn kommen und welches modell? das schwarze is einfach ne ganze ecke cooler als das in grün ...aber wie bei allem .rrüüchhtiig Gechmackssache
> 
> gruß bikefun



ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, hab heute mit meinem Dealer telefoniert , ein guter alten Freund  welcher bei Cannondale arbeitet, und der kauft das Moto Carbon für mich (wie meine anderen auch). Aber ich hoffe noch in diesem Jahr 
Eine Model Nummer wird es nicht haben, da ich mich für einen Rahmenkit in Größe M entschieden hab; ansonsten müsste ich zuviele Teile austauschen - Gabel, LRS, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau....- so bleibt es beim Dämpfer - Fox DHX 5.0 gegen RP23 - womit ich sogar noch Geld zurückbekommen dürfte


----------



## fuzzball (28. Januar 2009)

Für alle die es interressiert,ab heute nochmal eine Mail von einem Freund, welcher bei Cannondale arbeitet, hinsichtlich der Frage bekommen, ob man einen Optimo Rahmen polieren lassen könnte:

*Hallo Y..., 
Cannondale bietet die Option des Polierens nicht mehr an. Die Wandstärken der Rahme ist im Laufe de Jahre immer dünner geworden und mit Polieren trägt man leider auch immer Material ab.
Neulackierung bieten wir nach wie vor an. 
MfG
L.....*


----------



## nori (28. Januar 2009)

Gut, das macht aber auch irgendwie Sinn. Ich denke das ist auch bei anderen Firmen nicht anders. Ich habe bei meinem Händler mal an nem Trek Sessions rumgefummelt, da kann man das Unterrohr mit Daumen und Zeigefinger flexen. Die haben das Material ja auch nicht neu erfunden


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Januar 2009)

moin moin !
@fuzzball   das is aber ziemlich doof das man den rahmen nich polieren lassen kann....aber das is anscheinend  wie mit dem sushi ...wo man die fischstäbchen nimmt und die panande wegflext 

wer weiss wo mit die polieren *feix* 

gruß bikefun


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn du das polieren schön vorsichtig selbst machst, glaub ich nicht, dass da zuviel abgetragen wird. Cannondale kann das halt in ihrer großen Firma nicht gewährleisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpts (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 
da Ihr ja Erfahrungen mit Cannondale Bikes habt, hau ich meine Frage mal hier rein. Ich habe vor meiner Freundin das 2007er Modell des Bad Boy 700 zu kaufen. Allerdings ist das wohl nur noch in S lieferbar. Angeblich hat das eine Rahmenhöhe von 16". Könnt Ihr das bestätigen. Und passt ein S für jemanden mit einer Körpergröße von 163cm?


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Januar 2009)

möchte mich nich zu weit ausm fenster lehnen ..ich sag mal S bei 163cm müsste hinhauen ... bin selber 188cm und  habe einen L rahmen ..allerdings beim MOTO.
Um janz sicher zu gehen lass deine süße mal ne runde drauf drehen  fallls  das möglich ist  

gruß bikefun


----------



## scalpel69 (29. Januar 2009)

mpts schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> da Ihr ja Erfahrungen mit Cannondale Bikes habt, hau ich meine Frage mal hier rein. Ich habe vor meiner Freundin das 2007er Modell des Bad Boy 700 zu kaufen. Allerdings ist das wohl nur noch in S lieferbar. Angeblich hat das eine Rahmenhöhe von 16". Könnt Ihr das bestätigen. Und passt ein S für jemanden mit einer Körpergröße von 163cm?



Das passt, meine Frau hat ein F700 in S bei 164cm Körpergröße und meint dass es perfekt passt.


----------



## robo.le (29. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage an die cd-gemeinde...
ist bei den neuen taurine sl auch schon folie aufgeklebt von cannodale??
hab mir nämlich eins bestellt und vergessen das zufragen....bin über jede antwort glücklich....


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Januar 2009)

ich passe mal an dieser stelle aber notfalls ne runde hochscrollen und lesen , war mal so frei und hab mal was reingestellt was du dagegen tuen kannst 
gruß bikefun


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Januar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die cd-gemeinde...
> ist bei den neuen taurine sl auch schon folie aufgeklebt von cannodale??
> hab mir nämlich eins bestellt und vergessen das zufragen....bin über jede antwort glücklich....



Ja ist schon WERKSSEITIG am Unterrohr verklebt wie beim 2008er auch.

Beim 2007er lag die in der schönen Tasche dazu zum selber kleben..


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Januar 2009)

Kann auch sein das nichts drauf ist und auch nichts dabei liegt  Deswegen gleich beim Händler nachschauen und evtl schon vorher bescheid sagen das de sowas haben willst


----------



## GlanDas (30. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe meine Fatty


----------



## varadero (30. Januar 2009)

tolles Bild!!!!


----------



## ]:-> (30. Januar 2009)

echt super Pic, das drückt so viele Sachen auf einmal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. Januar 2009)

Das schlimme daran ist ja, das das Radl'n bei Schlamm am meisten Spaß macht 

Und wenn dann noch die Sonne tief hängt, die Temperaturen im fast zweistellig positiven Bereich sind und niemand auf den Trails anzutreffen ist . . . ein Genuss 

Nur die Berge sind ein bischen weit weg für eine Tagestour 

Welches Sattelschellenmaß hat eigentlich ein Optimo Rahmen?


----------



## canno-range (31. Januar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Welches Sattelschellenmaß hat eigentlich ein Optimo Rahmen?



Das MAß ist 31,8mm (Sattelstütze 27,2mm)


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Januar 2009)

Wobei mir das fahren im Matsch eigentlich am besten gefällt!!!  Aber wenn es zuviel ist dann macht es auch nimmer Spaß!!

Hoffe das wir im Wald bald wieder trockene und staubige Abfahrten haben mit schönen grünen Wäldern und schönen angenehmen Temperaturen (*träum*)


----------



## robo.le (1. Februar 2009)

hallo hab mal ne frage an cd-gemeinde...
gibt es verschiedene einbaumaße für si-mtb-kurbeln??
wie lang muss si sein für ein 2009 taurine sl??
gibt es einen unterschied zwischen SI und BB30??

danke schon mal im voraus für eure hilfe....


----------



## robo.le (1. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo hab mal ne frage an cd-gemeinde...
> gibt es verschiedene einbaumaße für si-mtb-kurbeln??
> wie lang muss si sein für ein 2009 taurine sl??
> gibt es einen unterschied zwischen SI und BB30??
> ...



ich meine natürlich wie lang/breit die achse sein muß??!!??

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## badboy-rudi (1. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo hab mal ne frage an cd-gemeinde...
> gibt es verschiedene einbaumaße für si-mtb-kurbeln??
> wie lang muss si sein für ein 2009 taurine sl??
> gibt es einen unterschied zwischen SI und BB30??
> ...



Einbaumass ist identisch.
SI und BB30 dito.
Mittlerweile vertreibt FSA die SI unter eigenen Label als BB30 Standart.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo, BB-30 SI Achse muß beim Taurine mit 72mm Tretlagerbreite 132mm sein.

Beim Scalpel carbon mit 68er Tretlagerbreite 131mm

Beim alten Optimo mit 68mm Tretlagerbreite hatte die Welle 128mm Länge.

""" Vorsicht""

es gibt zwischen dem Scalpel 2-fach Stern und dem Taurine 2-fach einen Unterschied.

der kann nicht getauscht werden....!!!


----------



## promises (1. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## fuzzball (2. Februar 2009)

jetzt mal eine Frage an alle Cannondale SI Kurbel Fahrer; suche für diese eine 3-Fach schaltbare Kettenführung, brauch ich dafür eine spezielle oder kann ich die von der der HT2 Kurbel nehmen? Bisher hab ich soeine benutzt http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=3cd4f551776ed720d3e38ddc5b598e3b
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo.le (2. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, BB-30 SI Achse muß beim Taurine mit 72mm Tretlagerbreite 132mm sein.
> 
> Beim Scalpel carbon mit 68er Tretlagerbreite 131mm
> 
> ...



hallo, danke dir für deine info's......
habe aber jetzt noch eine frage.....
ich kann aber die achsen tauschen, so das angenommen die kurbel kommt von einem optimo ich nur eine längere achse bräuchte oder doch das ganze system??
was kostet eine achse einzeln und wo bekommt man diese?? bei dr.cannonndale ist keine gelistet!!

danke schonmal für deine hilfe....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo, danke dir für deine info's......
> habe aber jetzt noch eine frage.....
> ich kann aber die achsen tauschen, so das angenommen die kurbel kommt von einem optimo ich nur eine längere achse bräuchte oder doch das ganze system??
> was kostet eine achse einzeln und wo bekommt man diese?? bei dr.cannonndale ist keine gelistet!!
> ...



Hallo, Achse muss zum Rahmen passen, alles andere kann man untereinander tauschen.

Jedoch NUR die Alu Kurbeln, bei den carbon SI-Kurbeln sieht die WELT anders aus....in carbon sind die auch schwerer.. aber auch billiger...!

Die Achse bekommt man bei jedem "Gut" sortierten Cannondale Händler, der kann die auch bestellen, falls nicht Lagermäßig vorhanden.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2009)

@scalpel

hör mir blos auf mit passenden achsen  an mein Moto warte ich wegen der sch.... achse unnötiger weise weil erst mittwoch der  produktion manager wieder da sei  um sein ok zu geben die bikes  notdürftiger weise mit xtr kurbeln auszuliefern statt mit  den eigentlichen kurbeln  und es warten noch 24 kunden deswegen auf ihr bike 

gruß bikefun


----------



## spengleschieber (2. Februar 2009)

hhhmm!?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2009)

Und schon hat man wieder die Gaudi mit Cannondale-eigenen Kurbeln....erinnert an die guten alten Coda Zeiten....


----------



## karkas (2. Februar 2009)

kurz bevor es sich nen plattfuß eingefahren hat...

ps: lenker und kurbel werden noch geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen ! 
@ san andreas  
Jo das hab ich! Ne schöne gaudi ...tja kommt davon wenn man kosten sparen will (firma CD). Sich die sachen auf abruf ,schön beim zulieferer lagert.

Gruß Bikefun


----------



## canno-range (2. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja nun beileibe kein Problem, das nur Cannondale betrifft. Auch Shimano Komponenten haben immer mal wieder Lieferprobleme. Bei anderen Herstellern ist das auch nicht anders. 
Dafür bekommt man dann bei Cannondale wenigstens leichte, exklusive und haltbare Teile. Dafür kann man schon mal ein paar Tage warten, auch wenn das natürlich schwer fällt.


----------



## robo.le (2. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, BB-30 SI Achse muß beim Taurine mit 72mm Tretlagerbreite 132mm sein.
> 
> Beim Scalpel carbon mit 68er Tretlagerbreite 131mm
> 
> ...



hallo, ich nochmal
sind sie sich sicher mit der achslänge??
oder gibt es auch noch unterschiede zwischen taurine und taurine sl??
ich hab eine im angebot und der verkäufer versichert das sie aus einem taurine stammt mit ner wellenlänge von 128mm??
wo hast du deine info's her?? 
danke schonmal........


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen !

@ canno-range
 Das mag zwar sein ,das man schon ein paar tage auf seine teile warten kann ,aber  die bestellung läuft seit dezember!!  Wenn ich warten würde , soll sich die Aktion bis ende märz ziehen,das finde ich  schon nen gewaltigen hammer!! Freitag werde ich mehr wissen 

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (2. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo, ich nochmal
> sind sie sich sicher mit der achslänge??
> oder gibt es auch noch unterschiede zwischen taurine und taurine sl??
> ich hab eine im angebot und der verkäufer versichert das sie aus einem taurine stammt mit ner wellenlänge von 128mm??
> ...



also wenn er sich mit etwas sehr gut auskennt, dann sind es die Taurine Rahmen; im Leichtbau/Taurine Thread,werde ich jedesmal neidisch wenn ich Scalpel3000 Taurine Sammlung von 07 bis 09 SL sehe


----------



## robo.le (2. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> also wenn er sich mit etwas sehr gut auskennt, dann sind es die Taurine Rahmen; im Leichtbau/Taurine Thread,werde ich jedesmal neidisch wenn ich Scalpel3000 Taurine Sammlung von 07 bis 09 SL sehe



hallo, ja ich weiß es ja auch nicht besser.....ich will mir einfach sicher sein!!!!!
ich denk das verstehst du!!sag mal was meinst du mit "Leichtbau/Taurine Thread"!!!!wie komme ich dort hin........????bin erst seit nen paar tagen hier dabei und kenn mich nicht aus........bis her bin ich net ganz so anspruchsvolle cdales gefahren....bin aber grad im aufbau eines taurine's und bin über jeden guten rat dankbar......
danke für deine zeit.....
mfg


----------



## fuzzball (2. Februar 2009)

kein Problem, dann erst mal willkommen - hatte ich nicht gesehen sorry - hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243838&page=20 ist der Taurine Thread, da steht eigentlich (fast) alles drin was man wissen muss. Um Fragen zustellen ist ein Forum ja schließlich auch da, hat mir auch schon oft weitergeholfen. Wenn du noch Infos zu Cannondale Bautiel brauchst auch hier ist noch ein guter Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306294
Hoffe wir sehen hier auch das Ergebnis deines Aufbaus


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo, ich nochmal
> sind sie sich sicher mit der achslänge??
> oder gibt es auch noch unterschiede zwischen taurine und taurine sl??
> ich hab eine im angebot und der verkäufer versichert das sie aus einem taurine stammt mit ner wellenlänge von 128mm??
> ...



Moin, 
unterschiede in der Achslänge von Taurine zu Taurine gibt es nicht.
Von 2007 bis 2009 incls. SL sind alle gleich, 132mm

Der 2009er SL Rahmen ist ja auch nicht leichter als die anderen.

der leichteste war der aus 2007 in schwarz matt...!

hier habe ich mal ein Foto gemacht von einem komplett Bike...








Jedes Taurine Modell hat eine Tretlageraußenbreite von 73 mm und dazu brauchst es diese 132mm lange Welle.

Es würde bestimmt auch noch mit der Scalpel Welle von 131mm funktionieren, aber definitiv klappt es nicht mit einer 128mm Welle.

Ich habe es hier selbst ausprobiert, bei der 128mm Welle, einem 2-fach Stern vom/für das Taurine ohne Scheiben etc. schleift selbst ein 42er KB an der Kettenstrebe.

Mit der 128mm Welle vom Optimo und einem 2-fach Scalpel Stern der ca. 4mm weiter nach außen baut (parallel zum Kurbelarm steht) schleift zwar das KB nicht mehr, aber der Kurbelarmabstand von linker zur rechten Kettenstrebe ist unterschiedlich und ich glaube auch mit einem 44er KB bzw. dieser Kettenlinie nicht sauber fahrbar.

Zumal der schwarze Kunststoffabstands RING der 12mm breit ist dann auf 10mm abgedreht werden muß. Sonst drückt sich der Kurbelarm nicht mehr richtig auf die konische Verzahnung der Welle, und der Druck auf das Lager wäre viel zu groß.

Unterschiede gibt es beim Taurine nur in den Kurbelblattsternen.

2-fach / 3-fach natürlich.

Einen 2-fach Stern vom Scalpel passt auch nicht auf ein Taurine Rahmen.....

passen....zur Kurbel von der Bauart her gesehen passt der, doch zur Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht.

trotzdem viel Spass beim tüfteln....

Die Infos habe ich aus der Cannondale Händler Ersatzteil Liste, die eigentlich jeder GUTE Händler kennen sollte.
Aber da liegt das Problem....viele Händler haben ja außer auf der Messe noch NIE so eine SI Kurbel verkauft, können oft diese nicht zerlegen weil das Spezialwerkzeug dazu fehlt...so sieht leider die Realität aus. 

Schade sag ich da nur......aber die könne ja nicht alles wissen....hauptsache die kennen IHRE Kalkulation...alles andere ist den meisten egal.


----------



## robo.le (3. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> kein Problem, dann erst mal willkommen - hatte ich nicht gesehen sorry - hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243838&page=20 ist der Taurine Thread, da steht eigentlich (fast) alles drin was man wissen muss. Um Fragen zustellen ist ein Forum ja schließlich auch da, hat mir auch schon oft weitergeholfen. Wenn du noch Infos zu Cannondale Bautiel brauchst auch hier ist noch ein guter Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306294
> Hoffe wir sehen hier auch das Ergebnis deines Aufbaus



hallo, danke dir für deine links.....man lernt alt nie aus!!!
sicher werd ich mich für eure hilfe mit nen paar foto's dedanken....mach hut abend mal welche schonmal vorab von meinem rennrad....
bis denn dann


----------



## robo.le (3. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> unterschiede in der Achslänge von Taurine zu Taurine gibt es nicht.
> Von 2007 bis 2009 incls. SL sind alle gleich, 132mm
> 
> ...




hallo danke für deine sehr ausführlichen tipps!!
du scheinst ja echt sehr fit in sachen cdale zu sein...
kannst du mir den gewichtsunterschied zwischen einer si,si sl und einer 08 xtr kurbel sagen?? und wie ist das schaltverhalten bei cdale-kurbeln??
kommen sie an die performence von xtr/xt ran?? 
und echt sehr schönes bike!!!
hab ich da ne easton ec90 zero stütze gesichtet??
was wiegt das gute stück bei dir in welcher länge??

danke dir für deine hilfe
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4u (3. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hab ich da ne easton ec90 zero stütze gesichtet??
> was wiegt das gute stück bei dir in welcher länge??
> 
> danke dir für deine hilfe
> mfg




Hallo,

die Stütze wiegt Serie 202g,
bei einer Länge von 400mm.

Bis jetzt gibts nur positives zu berichten!

Michael


----------



## robo.le (3. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> unterschiede in der Achslänge von Taurine zu Taurine gibt es nicht.
> Von 2007 bis 2009 incls. SL sind alle gleich, 132mm
> 
> ...



hallo noch ne kleine frage hab grad gesehen das sie nen dura-ace umwerfer fahren! oder ist es eher nen standrad??
ist es nen 10fach oder 9fach??und funktioniert das mit x0-triggern genauso?? sollte ja schon leichter sein??ca.gewichtsunterschied??
kannst du mir deine erfahrung bitte zukommen lassen??


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> hallo danke für deine sehr ausführlichen tipps!!
> du scheinst ja echt sehr fit in sachen cdale zu sein...
> kannst du mir den gewichtsunterschied zwischen einer si,si sl und einer 08 xtr kurbel sagen?? und wie ist das schaltverhalten bei cdale-kurbeln??
> kommen sie an die performence von xtr/xt ran??
> ...



Vorweg....das schwarz-matte MTB ist nicht meins, das habe ich auf der Durchreise zum Gardasee in Bozen beim Rad-Klammer gesehen.

Si / Si-SL unterscheiden sich nur in den beiden Kurbelarmen von der Optik und dem Gewicht, ansonsten ist alles gleich.

Die SI Kurbeln (die gab es nur in silber) wurde beim MTB an dem Scalpel, Optimo und dem 2007er Taurine verbaut.

Die SI-SL schwarzen Kurbelarme wurden ab modell 2008 am Taurine Team verbaut, meist in 175mm Länge.

Si-SL Kurbelarme gibt es aber auch noch in silber, sowohl mit weiß/silber SL Schriftzug als auch mit rotem SL Schriftzug in verschiedenen Längen. 

Aber im MTB Breich sind die NIE ab WERK in silber verbaut worden, nur bei den Rennrädern und das auch nur selten in der BRD meist in USA, jedoch haben einige Händler ab und an mal einzelne Kurbeln bzw. komplette Rennräder mit diesen Kurbeln geliefert bekommen. 

SI alt Li  Kurbelarm= 164g
SI alt Re Kurbelarm= 166g

SI-SL Li  Kurbelarm= 136g
SI-SL Re Kurbelarm= 140g

2-fach Stern Scalpel = 24g
2-fach Stern Taurine = 30g--??
3-fach Stern = 44g

1x alte Art Befestigungsschraube Stern = 6g
1x SI SL Befestigungsschraube Stern = 4g

2x SI alte ART Kurbelschrauben 12g
2x SI-SL rote Kurbelschrauben 8g

2x Kurbellager =     50g
1x 132mm Welle = 102g--für Taurine
1x 128mm Welle =   91g--für Optimo Rahmen

1x Wellscheibe, 2x Lagerabdeckung, 3x Shimms, 2x Sprengringe zusammen 19g

Ich hoffe ich hab NIX vergessen...!!




XTR 2008...?? komplette Kurbel incls. Lager schätze ich mal auf ca. 800g

weiß ich aber nicht genau...schau mal hier....http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=199


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Februar 2009)

moin moin!
@scalpel    mein lübber schwan  bist ja nen wandelnes WIKIhaste in deiner freizeit die ganzen CD Bücher reingetan oder wie ??
Finde deine aussagen schon extrem kompetent  schön das wenigstens einer hier den durchblick hat!

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (3. Februar 2009)

eine XTR wiegt komplett (Kurbelarme, Kettenblätter Schrauben und Innenlager) ab Werk 770gr (hab eine mit 770 und 767); wobei die Gewichtsangaben ziemlich exakt sind; man kann noch ein paar Gramm durch z.B. FRM Blätter heraus holen, aber aus meiner sicht geht das zulasten der Schaltqualität und mit den orginal Blättern wirkt die Kurbel wie aus einem Guss. In Sachen Schaltqualität setzt die XTR (mit den Orginalblättern) den Standard. Diesen Grad an Schaltqualität hatte ich bisher bei keiner anderen Kurbel (natürlich rein subjektiv); das soll nicht bedeuten die anderen wären schlecht, sie kommen nur an diesem Punkt nicht an die XTR heran.


----------



## robo.le (3. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> moin moin!
> @scalpel    mein lübber schwan  bist ja nen wandelnes WIKIhaste in deiner freizeit die ganzen CD Bücher reingetan oder wie ??
> Finde deine aussagen schon extrem kompetent  schön das wenigstens einer hier den durchblick hat!
> 
> gruß bikefun



ja das muss ich auch sagen er ist echt SPITZE!!!!
aber auch nen großen dank an alle anderen die mir bis jetzt ne hilfe waren!!
leider weiß ich immer noch nicht bo sioch die ca.500 mehr für die si-kurbel lohnen bei ca.120g weniger gewicht weil ich ja sowieso vorne nur 2fach fahren will.........ich werds hoffentlich heut abend entschieden haben......


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> moin moin!
> @scalpel    mein lübber schwan  bist ja nen wandelnes WIKIhaste in deiner freizeit die ganzen CD Bücher reingetan oder wie ??
> Finde deine aussagen schon extrem kompetent  schön das wenigstens einer hier den durchblick hat!
> 
> gruß bikefun



Ne, nicht GEIZIG gewesen  und all das Material was mich Interessiert NEU gekauft und versucht zu verwerten. Und somit mir einen kleinen VORSPRUNG gegenüber den meisten Händlern geschaffen.

Den Rest zum Teil noch gehortet oder bei ibay verkauft...!

Natürlich vorab alles fein abgewogen...

Die Schaltqualität ist bei der XTR GUT, darf man aber meiner Meinung nach nicht überbewerten.

Die SI Kurbel in Verbindung mit den FSA oder FRM Blätter ist auch sehr GUT, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Vor allem kann ich alle erdenklichen KB Varianten probieren und bin nicht auf die teuren XTR Blätter festgenagelt.

Habe seit 2007 am Scalpel XTR verbaut....!! Ist O.K..aber soviel besser finde ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Scalpel3000!

Kannst Du sagen, was ein komplette SL-Kurbel für´s Rize kostet oder maximal kosten darf?

Schönen Dank!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Februar 2009)

@scalpel   wenn du schon einiges an neuware gekauft hast ..ich denke mal da kütt schon ne jute ecke an kohle bei rum ...ich schätze mal nen juten golf hätteste bestimmt dafür bekommen 

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2009)

Ja ja..enn Jolf hätt isch dafür schon bekommen..aber watt soll isch mit de Jolf..?

Kannste misch datt ma säggen..??

isch will enn schönes Rad häbbe, unn keen Auudooo..?

Audoos hann isch jenuch jehabbt im Leven...!!

Die ZEIT an der Nordschleife war schön, ist aber vorbei..!!

War auch GUT abber wie jedes Hobby nicht billich....!!

Da ist das MTB + Rennrad + Teile geradezu geschenkt....!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Scalpel3000!
> 
> Kannst Du sagen, was ein komplette SL-Kurbel für´s Rize kostet oder maximal kosten darf?
> 
> Schönen Dank!



Kannst DU kein sauberes deutsch..?

na egal....isch sage dir, die koste gnau soviel wie für scalpel unn enn taurine.

VK Händler ca. 900,-

kosten darf die NEU......????? soviel wie DIR halt ne schöne SI-SL Wert ist.

Doofe FRAGE eigentlich oder..??


----------



## robo.le (3. Februar 2009)

mein rennrad

taurin noch in der entstehungsphase!!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Februar 2009)

sauberes deutsch und dreckige Räder ..was fürne kombi


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Kannst DU kein sauberes deutsch..?
> 
> na egal....isch sage dir, die koste gnau soviel wie für scalpel unn enn taurine.
> 
> ...



Heiliger Strohsack. Ich habe in meiner ansonsten korrekt formulierten Frage an dich tatsächlich einen Buchstaben vergessen! Hatte dich für einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner gehalten und gehofft, einen Hinweis zu erhalten, welche Preise für eine SL-Kurbel gezahlt werden müssen (wen interessiert schon der Listenpreis?). 
Nach deiner berechtigten Kritik wegen des fehlenden Buchstabens habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und mal eben deine letzten drei Statements überflogen und auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik überprüft: Kannst du kein sauberes Deutsch?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Februar 2009)

Und ich dachte ihr seid anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ihr seid anders



Dachte ich auch.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Februar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Heiliger Strohsack. Ich habe in meiner ansonsten korrekt formulierten Frage an dich tatsÃ¤chlich einen Buchstaben vergessen! Hatte dich fÃ¼r einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner gehalten und gehofft, einen Hinweis zu erhalten, welche Preise fÃ¼r eine SL-Kurbel gezahlt werden mÃ¼ssen (wen interessiert schon der Listenpreis?).
> Nach deiner berechtigten Kritik wegen des fehlenden Buchstabens habe ich mir die MÃ¼he gemacht und mal eben deine letzten drei Statements Ã¼berflogen und auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik Ã¼berprÃ¼ft: Kannst du kein sauberes Deutsch?



Tschuldigung wenn es dich sooo getroffen hat...

Nimm es nicht so ERNST....war nur Spass Mensch....Tschuldigung nochmal...soll ich es lÃ¶schen..??
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Preise fÃ¼r einen SI-SL Kurbel..??

In den USA bekommst DU so eine Kurbel manchmal sehr gÃ¼nstig..schau doch ab und an mal rein bei ebay.com

Da kann es sein das eine NEUE komplette Kurbel fÃ¼r 370,-$ versteigert wird.
Aber wie gesagt, sehr selten zu diesem Preis aber Ã¶fter fÃ¼r ca. 500,-$

Kommt dazu noch der Zoll, und Versand....??


Zaubern kÃ¶nnen die HÃ¤ndler auch nicht, es gab in 2008 mal eine Tauschaktion fÃ¼r Kurbeln bei CANNONDALE aber diese Aktion ist soweit mir bekannt vorbei.

GÃ¼nstig waren die da aber auch nicht, da hat so einen Kurbel selbst im Hdl.EK schon 460,-â¬ gekostet

Ist Verhandlungssache denke ich....NP 2-fach SI-SL 929,-â¬ und 3-fach 955,-â¬ 
stand 2008

ich selbst habe fÃ¼r nur 2x Kurbelarme SI-SL Li/Re 400,-â¬ bezahlt..ohne Achse, Lager, Deckel, Shimms etc. gÃ¼nstig ist das auch nicht.

Aber wenn man etwas haben mÃ¶chte und nicht so lange warten kann...was solls..!!

ist nun mal so im LEBEN....

Ich denke das ca. 800,-â¬ bis 850,-â¬ fÃ¼r einen komplette MTB Kurbel incls. FSA/KB O.K ist.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn es dich sooo getroffen hat...
> 
> Nimm es nicht so ERNST....war nur Spass Mensch....Tschuldigung nochmal...soll ich es löschen..??



Ach was, brauchst du nicht. Ich habe dich auch wieder lieb!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Februar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> *Ich habe dich auch wieder lieb*!



das freut mich wirklich.....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Preise für einen SI-SL Kurbel..??
> 
> In den USA bekommst DU so eine Kurbel manchmal sehr günstig..schau doch ab und an mal rein bei ebay.com
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche und kompetente Antwort!


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Februar 2009)

wir sollten uns nich so kleinkram wie fehlenden buchstaben  aufhalten  solange jeder weis ,wies gemeint is und es lesen kann solls doch ladde sein oder ??!! und wenn die grammatik auch noch was für den hintern is, is dat doch erst recht wurscht....teeewurscht ...jagdwurscht....und Leberwurscht

Der hammer heut morgen in kabel1 :  Mountainbiker wurde trotz am lenker befestigter beleuchtung (vorne/hinten ) zu 25 euro gelbuße verknackt wegen FEHLENDEM dynamos!!!!!!

gruß Bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (4. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> wir sollten uns nich so kleinkram wie fehlenden buchstaben  aufhalten  solange jeder weis ,wies gemeint is und es lesen kann solls doch ladde sein oder ??!! und wenn die grammatik auch noch was für den hintern is, is dat doch erst recht wurscht....teeewurscht ...jagdwurscht....und Leberwurscht
> 
> Der hammer heut morgen in kabel1 :  Mountainbiker wurde trotz am lenker befestigter beleuchtung (vorne/hinten ) zu 25 euro gelbuße verknackt wegen FEHLENDEM dynamos!!!!!!
> 
> gruß Bikefun



*in der Tat lächerlich aber:*

§ 67 Lichttechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern
(1) 1Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlußleuchte mit einer Lichtmaschine ausgerüstet sein, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt (Fahrbeleuchtung). 2Für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte darf zusätzlich eine Batterie mit einer Nennspannung von 6 V verwendet werden (Batterie-Dauerbeleuchtung). 3Die beiden Betriebsarten dürfen sich gegenseitig nicht beeinflussen.
(2) 1An Fahrrädern dürfen nur die vorgeschriebenen und die für zulässig erklärten lichttechnischen Einrichtungen angebracht sein. 2Als lichttechnische Einrichtungen gelten auch Leuchtstoffe und rückstrahlende Mittel. 3Die lichttechnischen Einrichtungen müssen vorschriftsmäßig und fest angebracht sowie ständig betriebsfertig sein. 4Lichttechnische Einrichtungen dürfen nicht verdeckt sein.
(3) 1Fahrräder müssen mit einem nach vorn wirkenden Scheinwerfer für weißes Licht ausgerüstet sein. 2Der Lichtkegel muß mindestens so geneigt sein, daß seine Mitte in 5 m Entfernung vor dem Scheinwerfer nur halb so hoch liegt wie bei seinem Austritt aus dem Scheinwerfer. 3Der Scheinwerfer muß am Fahrrad so angebracht sein, daß er sich nicht unbeabsichtigt verstellen kann. 4Fahrräder müssen mit mindestens einem nach vorn wirkenden weißen Rückstrahler ausgerüstet sein.
(4) 1Fahrräder müssen an der Rückseite mit

1.
    einer Schlußleuchte für rotes Licht, deren niedrigster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht weniger als 250 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet,
2.
    mindestens einem roten Rückstrahler, dessen höchster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht höher als 600 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet, und
3.
    einem mit dem Buchstaben "Z" gekennzeichneten roten Großflächen-Rückstrahler

ausgerüstet sein. 2Die Schlußleuchte sowie einer der Rückstrahler dürfen in einem Gerät vereinigt sein. 3Beiwagen von Fahrrädern müssen mit einem Rückstrahler entsprechend Nummer 2 ausgerüstet sein.
(5) 1Fahrräder dürfen an der Rückseite mit einer zusätzlichen, auch im Stand wirkenden Schlußleuchte für rotes Licht ausgerüstet sein. 2Diese Schlußleuchte muß unabhängig von den übrigen Beleuchtungseinrichtungen einschaltbar sein.
(6) Fahrradpedale müssen mit nach vorn und nach hinten wirkenden gelben Rückstrahlern ausgerüstet sein; nach der Seite wirkende gelbe Rückstrahler an den Pedalen sind zulässig.
(7) 1Die Längsseiten müssen nach jeder Seite mit

1.
    mindestens zwei um 180 Grad versetzt angebrachten, nach der Seite wirkenden gelben Speichenrückstrahlern an den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades oder
2.
    ringförmig zusammenhängenden retroreflektierenden weißen Streifen an den Reifen oder in den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades

kenntlich gemacht sein. 2Zusätzlich zu der Mindestausrüstung mit einer der Absicherungsarten dürfen Sicherungsmittel aus der anderen Absicherungsart angebracht sein. 3Werden mehr als zwei Speichenrückstrahler an einem Rad angebracht, so sind sie am Radumfang gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
(8) Zusätzliche nach der Seite wirkende gelbe rückstrahlende Mittel sind zulässig.
(9) 1Der Scheinwerfer und die Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 4 dürfen nur zusammen einschaltbar sein. 2Eine Schaltung, die selbsttätig bei geringer Geschwindigkeit von Lichtmaschinenbetrieb auf Batteriebetrieb umschaltet (Standbeleuchtung), ist zulässig; in diesem Fall darf auch die Schlußleuchte allein leuchten.
(10) In den Scheinwerfern und Leuchten dürfen nur die nach ihrer Bauart dafür bestimmten Glühlampen verwendet werden.
(11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:

1.
    für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 Satz 2 mitgeführt zu werden;
2.
    der Scheinwerfer und die vorgeschriebene Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht fest am Fahrrad angebracht zu sein; sie sind jedoch mitzuführen und unter den in § 17 Abs. 1 Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung beschriebenen Verhältnissen vorschriftsmäßig am Fahrrad anzubringen und zu benutzen;
3.
    Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht zusammen einschaltbar zu sein;
4.
    anstelle des Scheinwerfers nach Absatz 1 darf auch ein Scheinwerfer mit niedrigerer Nennspannung als 6 V und anstelle der Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 4 Nr. 1 darf auch eine Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 5 mitgeführt werden.

(12) Rennräder sind für die Dauer der Teilnahme an Rennen von den Vorschriften der Absätze 1 bis 11 befreit.

*persönlich finde ich ja, das MtB´ler wie RR Fahrer unter Absatz 11 fallen, im Zweifel würde ich es auch darauf ankommen lassen und im Zweifel "sehen wir uns vor Gericht"* - trotzdem eine reisen Frechheitbesser war aber noch das Fahren entgegen der Einbahnstrasse


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Februar 2009)

tach zusammen!
@fuzzball  klasse das du den gesetzestext mal rausgekramt hast
auch ich finde es ne schweinerei das angeklemmte beleuchtung auf basis von batterien nicht als ausreichend gelten !!so manche "lichtamaschine" bekommt nich mal ansatzweise son licht zustande  die fahren teilweise ja mit teelichter rum und flackern so lecker , das man meint was schreibste mir da ??s.o.s..... oder schlimmeres ??!aber deutsche bürokratie echt wat fürn hintern .

p.s. wenn ich so manche lichtanlagen hier im forum betrachte frage ich mich ob die nich gleich einbehalten werden wegen gefährdung des strassenverkhers durch unzulässsig HELLE beleuchtung !!

gruß bikefun


----------



## DragonStyler (4. Februar 2009)

Also die Polizei hält bei uns niemanden an der ein handelsübliches Batterielicht an seinem Rad hat, da ich denke dass die ganz froh sind dass überhaupt ein Licht am Fahhrad ist.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

So isses hier auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Februar 2009)

Ich halte nie an


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Ich auch nicht. Für niemand.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Februar 2009)

Wir verstehn uns


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mal eine dran hätte , und halten tue ich nur für mich selber


----------



## ph!L (4. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich wollte kurz fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wie man beim CD Prophet den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer verlegt? Ich habe die Hülsen an den "Kabelhaltern", welche die Zugummantelung auch halten.

Doch wollte ich hier das "Ende" des Schaltzuges klemmen doch zwengt sich das dann beim Schalten durch die Hülse.

Über Tipss und ein Bild wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## robo.le (5. Februar 2009)




----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Februar 2009)

lecker lecker @ robo


----------



## Taxoffice! (5. Februar 2009)

Hi
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Tretlagerbreite ein Cannondale Prophet hat?

Danke







,


----------



## Boba_Fett (5. Februar 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Tretlagerbreite ein Cannondale Prophet hat?
> 
> Danke
> ...


 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 68mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcellino0 (6. Februar 2009)

hallo,
hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit einem dämpfertausch beim rush? der foxdämpfer im rush hat eine einbaulänge von 190mm. jetzt hat er aber nicht wie bei der länge üblich einen hub von 50mm, sondern nur 45mm (das steht auf der seite von cannondale). 5mm mehr hub heißen zum einen mehr federweg und zum anderen kann es heißen, dass der hinterbau oder die reifen am rahmen anschlagen...hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

viele grüße,
marcellino


----------



## marewo (7. Februar 2009)

Moin marecelino,
ich hab mir erst vor kurzem einen neuen FOX Float R gekauft, weil mein FOx RPL Leck geschlagen ist. Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt nicht um den Hub gekümmert, sondern nur um die 190er Länge, bisher hab ich keine Probleme.
Der Dämpfer den ich gekauft hab war allerdings auch für ein Rush gedacht.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Whitey (7. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Reifenfrage zum Prophet:

fährt hier jemand den Maxxis Ardent FR (60a) und passt der in 2.4" in den Hinterbau rein oder wird das streifen?


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. Februar 2009)

Whitey schrieb:


> Mal eine Reifenfrage zum Prophet:
> 
> fährt hier jemand den Maxxis Ardent FR (60a) und passt der in 2.4" in den Hinterbau rein oder wird das streifen?


 
könnte mit dem Umwerfer sehr eng werden!?
der Ardent in 2,4" hat echt sehr viel Volumen...
Ardent in 2,4" liegt im Keller 
mein Prophet 2 ist leider noch nicht da


----------



## Whitey (7. Februar 2009)

Dann bestell ich die in 2.25 - so sind meine IRC momentan auch. 
Ich hoffe der Ardent rollt etwas besser ab ... 

Was fahrt ihr so an Lenkern auf dem Prophet? Wollte mit den Easton Monkeylite DH holen aber fast 6 cm rise :-O


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. Februar 2009)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dann bestell ich die in 2.25 - so sind meine IRC momentan auch.
> Ich hoffe der Ardent rollt etwas besser ab ...
> 
> Was fahrt ihr so an Lenkern auf dem Prophet? Wollte mit den Easton Monkeylite DH holen aber fast 6 cm rise :-O


 
will mir wohl auch noch einen breiteren Lenker bestellen,evtl. von Sunline (737mm/19mm rise),ca 60 bei Hibike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2009)

marcellino0 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit einem dämpfertausch beim rush? der foxdämpfer im rush hat eine einbaulänge von 190mm. jetzt hat er aber nicht wie bei der länge üblich einen hub von 50mm, sondern nur 45mm (das steht auf der seite von cannondale). 5mm mehr hub heißen zum einen mehr federweg und zum anderen kann es heißen, dass der hinterbau oder die reifen am rahmen anschlagen...hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
> 
> viele grüße,
> marcellino


Habe mein Fox im Rush gegen ein Monarch 190/50 getauscht. Kein Problem


----------



## baltes21 (8. Februar 2009)

HI, Also auf meinem Prophet habe ich einen 540mm Ritchey wcs Flatbar montiert.
aber dazu muss ich sagen das es ein sl ist, und ich marathons usw damit fahre.

Gute Nacht


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

ich könnte , ich glaube ich hätte nicht das Moto Carbon bestellen sollen; ein Freund hat sich die Alu Version gekauft und die sieht viel besser aus. Gewicht des Rahmens lag inklusive Steuersatz bei 2997gr und das schwarz sieht auch besser aus  bin gerade ein wenig geknickt wenn ich mir auch noch das Bild anschaue


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

*@fuzzball*

Welches hast de dir denn wieder bestellt!!??? Habe gestern mal auf einem Moto Carbon 3 gesessen in Größe M! Also die Farbe in Grün finde ich echt klasse aber wenn ich mir das Gewicht ansehe im Gegensatz zu meinem Rize bin ich echt froh das ich das Rize geholt habe.

Man muss aber auch bedenken, das dass MOTO ja für einen Brutaleren Einsatz gedacht ist und wenn ich mir es aufbauen würde, hätte ich mir auch eine Alu Version geholt!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

moin moin ! naja die aluversion is auch nich schlecht,ne ecke filigraner und ne gute ecke günstiger als der carbon rahmen !ich für mein teil finde den carbon rahmen in schwarz schöner weil leider, viel zu wenig von der struktur ,wie der rahmen gewickelt wurde gezeigt wird bei der grün weis version fällt dies ja komplett flachich will mal hoffen das ich endlich  die woche meins bekomme ich hab nämlich langsam kein bedarf mehr aufs bike zu warten, bin mal gespannt wieviel es mit der "falschen" xtr kurbel anne waage bringt *


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Wie und wo lasst ihr denn eure Bikes wiegen?? Mir fällt da nur gerade de Metzger um die Ecke ein  

Weil ob da ein Stück Fleisch oder ein Rize dran hängt ist das ja egal  Muss meins glaube ich mal wiegen lassen !!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

ich lasse es beim händler abbaumeln


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Februar 2009)

Ich auch, 12,36 Kg beim Jekyll inklusive allem.


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

na das is mal ne ansage  da sind,  wenn so gemunkelte 12,5kg beim moto, schon ne fette sache


----------



## kuwahara (8. Februar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich auch, 12,36 Kg beim Jekyll inklusive allem.



hast irgendwo ein Foto von dem 12kg Jekyll? welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Februar 2009)

Rahmengrösse M


----------



## marcellino0 (8. Februar 2009)

@erdi01
ist dein rush ein 2006er? so wie ich es bei meinem 2008er sehe, könnte das plättchen zur versteifung der schwinge zuerst kontakt mit den sitzrohr bekommen.

viele grüße, marcellino


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> *@fuzzball*
> 
> Welches hast de dir denn wieder bestellt!!??? Habe gestern mal auf einem Moto Carbon 3 gesessen in Größe M! Also die Farbe in Grün finde ich echt klasse aber wenn ich mir das Gewicht ansehe im Gegensatz zu meinem Rize bin ich echt froh das ich das Rize geholt habe.
> Man muss aber auch bedenken, das dass MOTO ja für einen Brutaleren Einsatz gedacht ist und wenn ich mir es aufbauen würde, hätte ich mir auch eine Alu Version geholt!!


hab den Carbonrahmen in schwarz bestellt, Gewicht ist kein Thema, wenn ich mir die Teile anschaue die ich verbauen will, inbesondere der LRS/Reifen (allein der RP23 Dämpfer spart ggü dem im Moto1 300gr) liege ich in der stabilen Version bei zirka 13kg 



bikefun2009 schrieb:


> moin moin ! naja die aluversion is auch nich schlecht,ne ecke filigraner und ne gute ecke günstiger als der carbon rahmen !ich für mein teil finde den carbon rahmen in schwarz schöner weil leider, viel zu wenig von der struktur ,wie der rahmen gewickelt wurde gezeigt wird bei der grün weis version fällt dies ja komplett flachich will mal hoffen das ich endlich  die woche meins bekomme ich hab nämlich langsam kein bedarf mehr aufs bike zu warten, bin mal gespannt wieviel es mit der "falschen" xtr kurbel anne waage bringt *


nein der Carbon Rahmen ist schon goil, aber gestern kam halt wieder der haben will Reflex zum tragen als ich das Teil gesehen habe, zumal diese Version mit Talas/XTR Komponenten ausgestattet war 
Was halt klasse an der Alu Version ist, dass das schwarz ein ganz dunkles schwarz ist (was jetzt nicht heißt das mir das Carbon-Schwarz nicht gefällt), die verschliffenen Schweißnähte sehen halt echt klasse aus. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich meinen erst im Sommer bekomme, die kommen anscheinend nicht mit der Produktion hinterher
.


Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wie und wo lasst ihr denn eure Bikes wiegen?? Mir fällt da nur gerade de Metzger um die Ecke ein
> 
> Weil ob da ein Stück Fleisch oder ein Rize dran hängt ist das ja egal  Muss meins glaube ich mal wiegen lassen !!!


meins baumelt jetzt wieder im WG Wohnzimmer  an meiner neuen Kern Hängewaage (bis max 24kg); es war eine neue fällig, da mein Perp die max 18kg Hängewaage gekillt hat 
Verdammt jetzt hab ich hunger auf ein Steak


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Rahmengrösse M



eins der schönsten Bikes hier im Forum  nur der rote Schnellspanner, wieso?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Februar 2009)

Es gab nur einen roten 

Tausche gerne gegen einen schwarzen...


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

gute Erklärung


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

mal wieder ein Bild aus den schönen Wälder rund um Frankfurt (musste noch eine Runde mit meiner Freundin fahren, da ich heute morgen ohne sie unterwegs war)



der modifizierte LRS mit Revos fährt sich ausgezeichnet und ist mit 1493gr fast 200gr leichter geworden; jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass die neue Kurbel endlich vom Eloxierer kommt


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2009)

marcellino0 schrieb:


> @erdi01
> ist dein rush ein 2006er? so wie ich es bei meinem 2008er sehe, könnte das plättchen zur versteifung der schwinge zuerst kontakt mit den sitzrohr bekommen.
> 
> viele grüße, marcellino


Ja, ist ein 2006 ohne die Zusatzversteifung.


----------



## GlanDas (8. Februar 2009)

@Fuzzball 

Uiiii ein C'dale Zwilling zu meinem Hobel !

Aber sag bitte das der VR Reifen kein IRC Serac XC ist! Die Dinger haben mir ganz und garnicht gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

nein nein sowas schweres kommt mir nicht an das Bike, musste erst mal googeln welcher Reifen ein IRC Serac XC ist, wenigstens ist er billig (http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/irc-serac-xc-mtb-reifen/3664.html)
auf dem Bild ist vorne ein Speed King 2.1 Supersonic und hinten ein Furious Fred 2.0 montiert

allerdings glaub ich, dass dein Zwilling ein bißchen größer ist


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild aus den schönen Wälder rund um Frankfurt (musste noch eine Runde mit meiner Freundin fahren, da ich heute morgen ohne sie unterwegs war)
> 
> 
> 
> der modifizierte LRS mit Revos fährt sich ausgezeichnet und ist mit 1493gr fast 200gr leichter geworden; jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass die neue Kurbel endlich vom Eloxierer kommt



Krasse focussierung!


----------



## GlanDas (9. Februar 2009)

ein bischen größer ist meine Schlampe, ja.
Die Serac's waren bei mir Serienmäßig drauf, deswegen die Frage.
Wie viel wiegt dein Hobel?


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich könnte , ich glaube ich hätte nicht das Moto Carbon bestellen sollen; ein Freund hat sich die Alu Version gekauft und die sieht viel besser aus. Gewicht des Rahmens lag inklusive Steuersatz bei 2997gr und das schwarz sieht auch besser aus  bin gerade ein wenig geknickt wenn ich mir auch noch das Bild anschaue



2997gr ohne Dämpfer oder?
Das wäre nicht schlecht für die AluVersion vorallen wenn CD selbst 2850gr für die Carbon Version in M angibt..


----------



## fuzzball (9. Februar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> ein bischen größer ist meine Schlampe, ja.
> Die Serac's waren bei mir Serienmäßig drauf, deswegen die Frage.
> Wie viel wiegt dein Hobel?


knapp unter 9,5, dass Mehrgewicht der Bleischweren Kurbel wird durch den Hinterreifen ausgeglichen derzeit fahr ich wieder mit Schläuchen was ggü der Tubeless Version alleine fast wieder 100gr ausmachen; dann die ewige Sattelfrage, hab einen Becker Carbon mit 70gr auf dem kann ich nicht sitzen (was einwenig dem Sinn widerspricht), deswegen wieder die knapp unter 200gr Version....und so summiert es sich 



Airhaenz schrieb:


> 2997gr ohne Dämpfer oder?
> Das wäre nicht schlecht für die AluVersion vorallen wenn CD selbst 2850gr für die Carbon Version in M angibt..


natürlich ohne Dämpfer und in Größe S, der Kollege ist halt nicht der Größte


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> knapp unter 9,5, dass Mehrgewicht der Bleischweren Kurbel wird durch den Hinterreifen ausgeglichen derzeit fahr ich wieder mit Schläuchen was ggü der Tubeless Version alleine fast wieder 100gr ausmachen; dann die ewige Sattelfrage, hab einen Becker Carbon mit 70gr auf dem kann ich nicht sitzen (was einwenig dem Sinn widerspricht), deswegen wieder die knapp unter 200gr Version....und so summiert es sich
> 
> 
> natürlich ohne Dämpfer und in Größe S, der Kollege ist halt nicht der Größte




Wenn mein Gemini Rahmen mal reisst, wäre das Alu Moto schon ne nette Alternative..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertolli (9. Februar 2009)

@fuzzball:

Hey, auf Deinem Bild ist ja gar kein Eis zu sehen!

Ich war Gestern auch 3 Stunden unterwegs, allerdings mehr auf der Strasse als im Wald.
Bei uns sind die Wald- und Feldwege immer noch total vereist!

Schaut's mal:


----------



## kuwahara (9. Februar 2009)

was wäre euch das Bike noch wert?

frische Dämpferwartung bei Manitou, Bremsen komplett neu.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Februar 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> was wäre euch das Bike noch wert?
> 
> frische Dämpferwartung bei Manitou, Bremsen komplett neu.



L oder XL?

Ich habe für meins in M mit XTR und Lefty Carbon 1400 bezahlt und das war günstig soweit ich weiss.
Hatte aber auch erst 1000 Km runter...


----------



## fuzzball (9. Februar 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> was wÃ¤re euch das Bike noch wert?
> 
> frische DÃ¤mpferwartung bei Manitou, Bremsen komplett neu.


wenn du es kaufen willst mit Rechnung 1000.-â¬
wenn du es verkaufen willst 1500.-â¬ VB
wenn du es mir verkaufen willst 150.-â¬ 



Bertolli schrieb:


> @fuzzball:
> 
> Hey, auf Deinem Bild ist ja gar kein Eis zu sehen!
> 
> ...


bei uns ist alles super getaut solange man eine gewisse HÃ¶he nicht Ã¼berschreitet; allerdings wird es durch die BlÃ¤tter trickey, da du darunter die Matschfurchen/-lÃ¶cher nicht siehst. Bei unserem "hÃ¶chsten" Berg dem Feldberg kann man bis zur Mittelstation fahren, darÃ¼berhinaus sind Spikes derzeit noch Pflicht. Da ich die gestern aber in irgendeinen Umzugskarton gesteckt habe muss ich mich auf solchen Wegen rumtreiben schÃ¶nes Bike bye the way


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2009)

so da isset nu endlich leider schwerer als man munkelt also in L wiegt es so wie aufn bild leider 13,6 kg.aber wurscht endlich da und endlich meinnnnsss


----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch , aber unglaublich so ein schönes Rad und so kleine Bilder, die seh ich auf meinem 12 Zoll Monitor ja fast gar nicht  ich darf mal:









eine weitere Frechheit ist ja, dass du bei einem L Rahmen einen Flaschenhalter anbringen kannst, geht bei M nicht mehr :-(
Zum Gewicht, alleine die Kurbel wiegt insgesamt 300gr + mehr als die die noch kommt


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2009)

danke dir fuzzball aber wie geht das mit dem groß machen ??hättet die gerne so eingestellt wie du es gemacht hast


----------



## nori (12. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch, der absolute Knaller!!

Das mit der schwarzen Talas gefällt mir sehr gut, da kommt man direkt ins grübeln...


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2009)

hallo nori ! danke schön   ja ich war voll erleichtert das die teile wie lenker ,gabel und bremsen in schwarz waren da sieht es mit den rot eloxierten teilen   wie schwinge und  bremsen gar nicht mehr so übel aus  um erlich zu sein GGEEIIILLLL


----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> danke dir fuzzball aber wie geht das mit dem groß machen ??hättet die gerne so eingestellt wie du es gemacht hast



einfach den BB Code im Fotoalbum hier herein kopieren bei dem großes Bild steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2009)

aaahh dangöööö!!! na dann werd ich mal am WE ne runde drehen und es mal seiner bestimmung zuführen


----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2009)

haben bei euch die Eisdielen schon geöffnet


----------



## 2fast4u (12. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> haben bei euch die Eisdielen schon geöffnet





Ich lach mich kaputt.

Der war wirklich gut.


Gottseidank bin ich bis jetzt von solchen Vorurteilen,
in der wirklichen und oft harten Welt da draussen, verschont geblieben.


----------



## baltes21 (12. Februar 2009)

Dank wirtschaftkrise und fallenden Ölpreisen haben unsere Eisdielen mittlerweile auch im winter auf.


----------



## Calli Potter (12. Februar 2009)

*@bikefun2009*

Klasse Bike hast de da!! Dann hoffe ich mal das dass Bike nimmer so lange so sauber bleibt wie es z.Z ist!!!


----------



## gmk (12. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> so da isset nu endlich leider schwerer als man munkelt also in L wiegt es so wie aufn bild leider 13,6 kg.aber wurscht endlich da und endlich meinnnnsss



woow!


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse solche Bilder 

*GEIL *... haben will


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2009)

@ fuzzball also unsere eisdielen hätten auf ...aber was will ich mitner eisdiele?? und NEIN es wird nicht damit gepost vor besagtem laden .Das einzige was an eis heut war ,kam vom himmel und nannte sich schneegestöber vom feinsten

Eis kann ich mir auch bei real holen  nach ner schönen bikeschlamm schlacht


----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2009)

bei den Bedingungen machts doch am meisten Spaß (ich hoffe du hast das  gesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Eishändler in meinem alten Heimatort freut sich immer wenn ich verdreckt da vorbei fahre und der kommt dann immer raus und schaut sich das gute Stück dann immer an. Er fährt selber über Jahre schon Cannondale  Und wenn ich nicht anhalte ist er immer böse ^^


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Februar 2009)

@calli  
aso deshalb ...der beschwatzt dich immer , und versucht immer jemanden zu finden dir dein bike mitnimmt weil er selber es geil findet und am liebsten hätte, das du ohne bike nach hause gehst  aso um die frage nach folie zu beantworten.JA es ist folie am unterrohr bis  zur hälfte und ein kleiner din A5 bogen mit vorgefertigten  folienstücken dabei.

@ erdi 
was hasst du denn an den bildern ??weil ich es gestern erst geholt habe und noch keine zeit hatte es einzuwheinen in freier natur ??

gruß bikefun


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2009)

... so *schöne, geile Cannondales *lösen bei mir immer diesen "must Have Effekt" aus, deswegen hasse ich sie


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Februar 2009)

@ erdi
  ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen , das CD von mir muss ich gestehen war nicht liebe aufn ersten blick(vom foto her) ,aber dann der erste reale blick auf das bike, und da wars dann auch schon zu spät 
Noch son must have effekt: 
Letztens  kam der Nachbar  mitn auto vorbei,wo ich ihm sagte ,hier haste 1 euro die schlüssel und papiere kannste direkt hier lassen Was es fürn auto war ?? Der '09 lamborgihni gallardo in weiss mit schwatten felgen

gruß bikefun


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Februar 2009)

Hier sind meine beiden Babys!


----------



## dkc-live (13. Februar 2009)

die sind geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (13. Februar 2009)

da hab ich doch tatsächlich hier mein neues noch nich gepostet


----------



## mucho (13. Februar 2009)

aso..ich würde eggbeater nehmen!!!!


----------



## kuwahara (13. Februar 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Hier sind meine beiden Babys!




bei Prophet das Moto: hauptsache kein XL Rahmen oder wie? da machts ja automatisch Vorwärtssaltos bei der Sattelhöhe


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Februar 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> bei Prophet das Moto: hauptsache kein XL Rahmen oder wie? da machts ja automatisch Vorwärtssaltos bei der Sattelhöhe


Komme damit sehr gut zurecht!


----------



## HDH-Siegen (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe seit gestern auch ein neues.
Nach dem nun schon 10 Jahre alten Jekyll 3000SX, habe ich nun das Rize 2.
Allerdings in kompletter XTR Ausstattung und Carbon Lenker.
Fotos werden folgen, aber bei uns liegt Schnee und da bleibt es erst einmal im Keller


----------



## fuzzball (13. Februar 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


>


das schwarze Perp sieht ja goil ausfährst du die Solo-Air? Überlege ob ich nach dem 2-Step Ärger wieder von einer 66 ATA auf die Solo Air wechseln soll, absenkbar ist die nicht oder? Erfahrungen?



HDH-Siegen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe seit gestern auch ein neues.
> Nach dem nun schon 10 Jahre alten Jekyll 3000SX, habe ich nun das Rize 2.
> Allerdings in kompletter XTR Ausstattung und Carbon Lenker.
> Fotos werden folgen, aber bei uns liegt Schnee und da bleibt es erst einmal im Keller


wieso bei dem Wetter machts doch richtig Spaß


----------



## HDH-Siegen (13. Februar 2009)

hatte ich mich noch nicht als weichei geoutet?


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das schwarze Perp sieht ja goil ausfährst du die Solo-Air? Überlege ob ich nach dem 2-Step Ärger wieder von einer 66 ATA auf die Solo Air wechseln soll, absenkbar ist die nicht oder? Erfahrungen?


Jo is die Solo-Air und läßt sich leider nicht absenken hat aber ne "mission-control" is so ne art lockout! Zu der Performance kann ich noch net viel sage, da ich das Bike erst diese woche bekommen hab!


----------



## Boba_Fett (13. Februar 2009)

geile Bikes,wo sind die "Sabber-Smilies"!?


----------



## fuzzball (14. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> aaahh dangöööö!!! na dann werd ich mal am WE ne runde drehen und es mal seiner bestimmung zuführen



und gibt es neue Bilder, ich will neue Bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (15. Februar 2009)

quäle uns nicht so ...
fahreindrücke?


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin!
Gestern wars soweit  meine erste runde mit mein schnukelEinfach nur geil,sonniges wetter und  halbwegs trockene trails  Waren mit 4 jungs unterwegs ,und der sabber stand denen gut zu Gesicht Zu mein bike: Einfach nur geil!!!Geht ab wie schmitz katze , viel besser als mein alter hobel ! Und fand nach 40km (380 hm) war ich noch lange nich so im eimer wie nach ner runde mit meinen alten hobel!!(zumal meine kondition noch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt)Sehr enstspannte sitzpostion auf dem bike  trotz L rahmen .Konnte wunderbar druck aufn großen gang machen , was mit meinen alten hobel nich so einfach möglich wäre.Ok , die kiste wippt ordenlich wenn man mal zur attacke bläst(setup  feineinstellung musss ich ja noch durchführen),ansonten gabs keinen grund zu meckern weil es so schön ruhig beim biken war .  Das breite cockpit is gewöhnungs beürftig, aber  schön angenhem zu steuern!Die schaltung ein gedicht , rubel die katz schon saß der nächste gang . Die avids konnte ich noch nich so ganz vordern weil müssen noch ein wenig eingefahren werden, aber machen nen schönen eindruck vonne dosierbarkeit her !!Der rp 23,und die talas is auch schnukelig ,und ich fand das sie unter meinen bedinungen (>100kg), nich den den eindruck machte, mach mal halblang da, und schluckte freudig alles weg was da so im weg lag ! Auch der hinterbau hat  klasse arbeit gemacht ,und ich fand nich das ich  das er  mich im stich gelassen hat ,wenn mal was ruppiger wurde .

Was mir negativ im fahr betrieb auffiel: Das bei manchen situationen  knackgeräusche sich bemerkbar machten , aber der feind  is wohl die sattelstütze /sattel . Die Sattelstütze von FAS is was  fürn eimer wenn mann das bordwerkzeug (alien 3 z.b.)benutzt !Denn die schraube die vorne  im tieferen teil sitzt, ist nämlich so beschissen zu erreichen das ein festziehen ohne sehr langen imbus (>10cm) nich machbar is !!Zudem macht man sich das carbon sonst im eimer mit kratzer .Der Sattel is für längere ausfahrten wohl etwas zu hart geraten (is geschmackssache)An der talas wäre nen remote hebel perfekt denn das ständige fummeln am dreknopf bei den schnellen folgen , von abhängen und rampen ,nervt einfach nur und kann je nach länge der rampe auch mal schnell nen salto rückwärt provozieren , wenn mann mal nich dran denkt .
Muss aber gestehen ich war gestern  von meinen klikis etwas überfordert,einrasten und ausklinken  (eggbeatern),kunstück  wenn man das erste mal damit fährtnaja und dann kam das was nicht sein sollte , hab mal kräftig  im laufe des nachmittags erkunde betriebenAber alles heil geblieben (fahrer und fahrrad),nur der fotoapparat und meine dämferpumpe (wie sich beim einstell versuch heute gezeigt hat)  ,haben danke gesagt  
Was noch eingestellt werden muss:
An steilen rampen bin ich mit zu leichten  vorderrad unterwegs ...hab dannn heut mal ein paar spacer raus gehauen um mit dem cockpit tiefer zu kommen. Denke der sattel mus nochn stück nach vorne .Fahren hat sich auch erstmal erledigt , weil die pumpe sich beim aufschnallen an der gabel sich in 2 teile zerlegte

Fazit nach dem nachmittag !MEINS, MEINS, MEINS alles MEINS*Megasabbber*

Bilder hätte ich ja gerne gemacht , aber werden noch nachgegrreicht wenn ich ne neue digicam habe .

was vergessen ??denke  mal nicht ,oder????

p.s. kam dem --->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skhKUmTm8q8       schon sehr nahe 

Gruß bikefun


----------



## KP-99 (15. Februar 2009)

So, dann will ich wenigstens auch mal kurz mein liebes Gemini vorstellen.

Bin wirklich seit 2 Jahren hochzufrieden, es ist einfach stabil, die Federelemente sprechen sahnig an und es macht wirklich von Tour bis Bikepark alles mit.


Im Moment mit Spikereifen wie man sieht (20cm Schnee und Eis):




















Demnächst noch nen Shadow-Schaltwerk, dann steht es schonmal gut da.....

Gruß

KP


----------



## gccomp-fahrer (15. Februar 2009)

So, mein Bad Boy-Stadtrad ist mittlerweile auch fertig geworden - comments always welcome:





Thx,
Frank


----------



## mrtommyt (15. Februar 2009)

Moin,
hab auch ein kleines. ist zwar nich mehr das neuste modell, bin aber sehr zufrieden F700SX mit fatty. 

gruss aus dem norden

tommy


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Februar 2009)

@gc-comp   na da mag es wohl jemand sehr bequem  aber schön schlicht  mit dem matt schwarz sollteste wenigstens die katzenaugen gegen sticks ersetzen ,dann passt das schon

gruß bikefun


----------



## HDH-Siegen (15. Februar 2009)

@bikefun.
das Problem mit dem Sattel hatte ich bei meinen Rize auch.
Ich habe auf die Optik geschi**en und habe mir den Specialized Rival SL Sattel draufgemacht. Ich bin von diesem Teil begeistert.


----------



## Taxoffice! (15. Februar 2009)

KP-99 schrieb:


> So, dann will ich wenigstens auch mal kurz mein liebes Gemini vorstellen.
> 
> Bin wirklich seit 2 Jahren hochzufrieden, es ist einfach stabil, die Federelemente sprechen sahnig an und es macht wirklich von Tour bis Bikepark alles mit.
> 
> ...





Schönes Rad. Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.
Was ist das für ein Lenker und wie breit ist der?

Grüße


----------



## HDH-Siegen (15. Februar 2009)

Hier dann mal die versprochenen Bilder von meinem Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (15. Februar 2009)

@Taxoffice!

Es ist ein Reverse DH Lenker in 710mm Breite.
Man munkelt, es könnte ein gelabelter Syntace Lenker sein  

Mit 249g recht leicht, das rot geht etwas ins "Himbeer"-farbende, aber mir gefällt es auch und deswegen bleibts am Bike!

Bei Interesse, hier mal nen Link (25.4er Klemmung!!):

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Lenker-Zubehoer/Lenker/Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-254mm-2008::3849.html

Gruß
KP


----------



## Scalpi (15. Februar 2009)

gccomp-fahrer schrieb:


> So, mein Bad Boy-Stadtrad ist mittlerweile auch fertig geworden - comments always welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, endlich mal wieder ein Bad Boy hier auf dieser Seite.
Der Sattel und die Lenkergriffe passen Super !!!
Was hast Du für Reifen montiert?


----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2009)

KP-99 schrieb:


> So, dann will ich wenigstens auch mal kurz mein liebes Gemini vorstellen.
> 
> Bin wirklich seit 2 Jahren hochzufrieden, es ist einfach stabil, die Federelemente sprechen sahnig an und es macht wirklich von Tour bis Bikepark alles mit.
> 
> ...


das Gemini ist einfach goil  was für ein Shadow nimmst du, SLX passend zur Kurbel? 



gccomp-fahrer schrieb:


> So, mein Bad Boy-Stadtrad ist mittlerweile auch fertig geworden - comments always welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


, aber die ganzen Katzenaugen (orange und rot) müssen ab. Beneide ja immer Leute die mit sowas zur Arbeit fahren können, da ich meins auf der Straße abstellen müsste und das geht gar nicht 



mrtommyt schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab auch ein kleines. ist zwar nich mehr das neuste modell, bin aber sehr zufrieden F700SX mit fatty.
> gruss aus dem norden
> tommy


 es gibt keine alten Cannondales nur welche mit Erfahrung und Patina 



HDH-Siegen schrieb:


> Hier dann mal die versprochenen Bilder von meinem Rad...


 mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 9,5 Punkte von 10. Einhalber Punkt abzug, da das einzige was mich stören würde der LRS und der Sattel sind, aber der Sattel muss passen und der LRS war vermutlich montiert.

@alle: danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## HDH-Siegen (16. Februar 2009)

Ja der LRS war montiert aber ich brauche auch was robustes.
Lebendgewicht 100kg. Mein Händler sagt erst abnehmen , dann neuen LRS  .
Welchen LRS und welchen Sattel würdest du/ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Ja das Rad ist einfach


----------



## KP-99 (16. Februar 2009)

@fuzzball:

Ja, kommt wohl nen SLX Schaltwerk dran und bei der Gelegenheit neue Pedale (sind leicht ausgeschlagen).

Als Pedale entweder schwarze Wellgo MG-1 oder etwas silber Gebürstetes, wobei ich da noch keins mit relativ wenig Gewicht und gutem Gripp gefunden habe.

Das Gemini wird übrigens ganzjährig 2-3 mal die Woche in sein Bestimmungsgebiet geführt.......
Es war jetzt nur nach der Wäsche einigermaßen sauber (und: nein, die Eisdielen haben bei uns noch nicht geöffnet  !!)

Gruß
KP


----------



## fuzzball (16. Februar 2009)

HDH-Siegen schrieb:


> Ja der LRS war montiert aber ich brauche auch was robustes.
> Lebendgewicht 100kg. Mein Händler sagt erst abnehmen , dann neuen LRS  .
> Welchen LRS und welchen Sattel würdest du/ihr mir denn empfehlen?
> 
> Ja das Rad ist einfach


Sattel kann dir keiner helfen der muss passen, aber vielleicht mal eine Selle SLR TT, den fahren viele.
Beim LRS z.B. Lefty-Omega/ DT 240s, CX-Ray, Alu-Nippel, ZTR Flow fährt ein guter Freund von mit zarten 115kg/ 205cm an seinem Prophet. Der LRS hat die gesamte vergangene Saison problemlos überstanden und ist nach seinen Aussagen stabiler als (fast) alles was er vorher gefahren ist. Aber wenn der LRS für dich funktioniert ist es doch super,wäre doch monoton wenn wir alle denselben Geschmack hätten  das Bike jedenfalls löst bei mir den WILL HABEN REFLEX aus 
Die einzigen für meinen Geschmack sehr guten Systemlaufräder sind die Deemax -garantiert bulletproof-



KP-99 schrieb:


> @fuzzball:
> Ja, kommt wohl nen SLX Schaltwerk dran und bei der Gelegenheit neue Pedale (sind leicht ausgeschlagen).
> Als Pedale entweder schwarze Wellgo MG-1 oder etwas silber Gebürstetes, wobei ich da noch keins mit relativ wenig Gewicht und gutem Gripp gefunden habe.
> Das Gemini wird übrigens ganzjährig 2-3 mal die Woche in sein Bestimmungsgebiet geführt.......
> ...


bin letztes Jahr die *NC-17 Magnesium* am Perp gefahren, waren super und mit 377gr das Paar (5gr schwerer als die Herstellerangaben) relativ leicht. Hab dann doch wieder auf Klickies (540) gewechselt, fühl mich einfach bessermit einer festen Verbndung 
Wirklich schade, dass Cannondale das Gemini aus dem Programm genommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2009)

lieber die wellgo mg1 sind baugleich mit den nc-17 kosten aber bloß 30 euro mit versand. schau mal bei ebay


----------



## KP-99 (16. Februar 2009)

Ja, dachte auch, das ich die Wellgo MG-1 für 30 Euro aus der Bucht bestelle......

Komme mit Plattformpedalen in Verbindung mit Fiveten eigentlich sehr gut klar, wobei natürlich Gripp über Gewicht geht!

Aber mt den Wellgo MG sollte das schon passen....

Ja, es ist wirklich schade, dass CD das Gemini aus dem Programm genommen hat.

Für mich ist/war es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und seiner Zeit weit voraus, was Stabilität und Funktionalität gepaart mit erträglichem Gewicht angeht.

Für mich persönlich hat es schon fast Kultstatus (auch wenn es noch gar nicht so uralt ist).

Gruß


----------



## Motivatus (16. Februar 2009)

Servus,

Ich hab hier mal ne Steuersatzfrage, wollt mir nen Reset für mein Prophet holen, jetzt ist aber das Problem das es den in drei Größen gibt:

(Maß bezieht sich auf die Höhe der unteren Schale siehe www.reset-racing.de)
S = 5,5 mm Schalenhöhe 
M = 16,5 mm Schalenhöhe
L = 26,5 mm Schalenhöhe

Als Gabel kommt eine Magura Thor ins Rad die ja eh schon relativ hoch baut also dachte ich ich nehme einen S, bin mir da aber sehr unsicher, Hat jemand schon in die Richtung Erfahrungen gesammelt mit niedrigen und hohen Steuersätzen? 

Danke,

Fritz

P.S. Passt z.B. eine Pike mit einem flachen Steuersatz unter dem Unterrohr durch?


----------



## fuzzball (17. Februar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lieber die wellgo mg1 sind baugleich mit den nc-17 kosten aber bloß 30 euro mit versand. schau mal bei ebay





KP-99 schrieb:


> Ja, dachte auch, das ich die Wellgo MG-1 für 30 Euro aus der Bucht bestelle......
> 
> Komme mit Plattformpedalen in Verbindung mit Fiveten eigentlich sehr gut klar, wobei natürlich Gripp über Gewicht geht!
> 
> Aber mt den Wellgo MG sollte das schon passen....



stimmt krass wie billig; seh gerade die gibts ja auch mit Ti Achse und dann 296gr schwer/leicht 
wenn die Wellgo baugleich sind dann kann ich nur sagen, dassder Grip mehr als ausreichend ist


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Februar 2009)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist wirklich schade, dass CD das Gemini aus dem Programm genommen hat.
> 
> Für mich ist/war es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und seiner Zeit weit voraus, was Stabilität und Funktionalität gepaart mit erträglichem Gewicht angeht.
> 
> Für mich persönlich hat es schon fast Kultstatus (auch wenn es noch gar nicht so uralt ist).



WORD


----------



## gccomp-fahrer (17. Februar 2009)

@Scalpi: hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Schwalbe Kojak entschieden, mir aber dann doch im Laden spontan die Vittoria Zaffiro geholt...haben mir subjektiv besser gefallen, auch wenn die Schwalbe's etwas langlebiger sein mögen.

Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (17. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skhKUmTm8q8       schon sehr nahe
> 
> Gruß bikefun



hab ich ja jetzt erst gesehen  - *ja nee is klar*


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Februar 2009)

@ fuzzball  aber sicher is dat klar


----------



## Scalpi (17. Februar 2009)

gccomp-fahrer schrieb:


> @Scalpi: hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Schwalbe Kojak entschieden, mir aber dann doch im Laden spontan die Vittoria Zaffiro geholt...haben mir subjektiv besser gefallen, auch wenn die Schwalbe's etwas langlebiger sein mögen.
> 
> Gruß



Vielen Dank,
ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einen guten Straßenreifen denn der 'Maxxis Detonator' den ich derzeit fahre ist nicht das ware.

Gruß.


----------



## fuzzball (17. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ fuzzball  aber sicher is dat klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


>



bezieht sich eigentlich auf mein gefühlszustand beim biken mit dem neuen ,also sicher dat


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Februar 2009)

Hier nun mal ein paar Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rize 4 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Es werden aber evtl bald noch neue Bremsen draufkommen 

















Gruß Calli


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2009)

ach da  mein Leichtbauerherz, aber mein Freeriderherz (scheiß auf Gewicht)  gefällt mir wirklich gut 



auch wenn Sattelstütze und weisser Lenker jetzt nicht so mein Ding sind


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja noch lange noch nicht fertig *fuzzball* da kann ja noch ein bissel gebastelt werden und von den Farben verändert werden 

Aber evtl werde ich mir noch ne weiße oder ne schwarze Code draufmachen, dann heißt es auch HALT den Berg runter ^^


----------



## DragonStyler (18. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch lange noch nicht fertig *fuzzball* da kann ja noch ein bissel gebastelt werden und von den Farben verändert werden
> 
> Aber evtl werde ich mir noch ne weiße oder ne schwarze Code draufmachen, dann heißt es auch HALT den Berg runter ^^



Mich haben meine Juicy5 auch noch nicht wirklich überzeugt...


----------



## CD Jekyll (18. Februar 2009)

Nun möchte ich mal meinen neuen Untersatz zeigen! Gewicht wird noch gemessen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen! hab mal heut mitn kollegen ne nette rollertour  gemacht ,nüscht besonders einfach fürde kondition..was mich ärgerte hab mir nen schleichenden plattfuß eingehandelt denke mal das dichtmilch bei denen im bestand wohl fehlanzeige is?!?


----------



## kuwahara (18. Februar 2009)

mit lefty sieht das rize doch gleich cannondaliger aus !!


----------



## chrikoh (18. Februar 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> mit lefty sieht das rize doch gleich cannondaliger aus !!



Ich bin der selben Meinung. Schaut gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, der Umbau bei 08er Modellen ist einfach zu teuer. Aber das ist das einzigste was an meinem Cannondale nicht nach Cannondale aussieht.

Wenn man bedenkt das dann eine Lefty drauf kommt ein neues Steuerrohr + dann evtl ein paar neue LaufrÃ¤der.

Bei den 09er Modellen sind das gerade mal 300â¬ mehr und die kann man ja echt verkraften!!

*@DragonStyler*
Aus diesem Grund werden die auch bei mir verschwinden. Dachte echt die hÃ¤tten ein bissel mehr drauf, aber es kann auch sein, das ich halt eben ein bissel was brauch das ROBUSTER ist


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2009)

*Leck mich ... gerade wieder aus meiner Ohnmacht erwacht*


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Februar 2009)

Wäre froh wenn das bei mir unten im Keller stehen würde. Aber der Preis ist auch erschreckend wenn man den sieht


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen!
japp das rize inne ultimate version is auch schon unverschämt teuer ...das moto von mir is aber auch kein baumarkt angebot  aber innne kombi sieht schon lecker aus 
gruß bikefun


----------



## s_kell (20. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Leck mich ... gerade wieder aus meiner Ohnmacht erwacht*


Bei dem sieht man auch mal schön was Alu und was Carbon ist. Die roten Farbtupfer sehen aber auch echt fett aus,wirklich zum verlieben!



> Bei den 09er Modellen sind das gerade mal 300 mehr und die kann man ja echt verkraften!!


Wie meinst das? Bei meinem Rize3 reichen 300 lange nicht um von der Revelation auf die Lefty umzusteigen. wenn doch,verrate mir wie!


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Februar 2009)

*@s_kell*

Also beim Rize 4 ist das so. Weil das bekommst de ja einmal mit Lefty und einmal ohne Lefty. Und gerade in der Alu Version macht das nicht viel aus vom Preis (300â¬)

Bei dem Carbon sieht das schon anders aus. Da muss man tiefer in die Tasche greifen um eine Lefty zu bekommen. Das einzigste was man machen kann ist beim neukauf versuchen die Sachen zu tauschen beim HÃ¤ndler oder sich wirklich nur den Rahmenkit + Lefty zu bestellen.

So wÃ¼rde ich es evtl beim nÃ¤chsten mal machen wenn ich mir ein Bike holen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_kell (20. Februar 2009)

Wo kauft ihr eure Leftys und was bezahlt man dafür? Cannondale gibt einem sicher kein rabatt wenn man schon nen teures Bike von denen hat? Würd gern mal den Listenpreis und was man wirklich max dafür bezahlen sollte wissen. Außer Ebay find ich da kaum was,und hier würd ich die sicher nicht bestellen.

@Calli Potter
Ja das hätt ich halt vorher aushandeln müssen. Nun hab ich das Bike aber und nun müsst ich halt leider die Lefty voll bezahlen. Allerdings nimmt mein Händler anstandslos die "alten" Teile dann zurück.


----------



## Lord-Speed (20. Februar 2009)

hallo jung's,

hier gibt es preisinfos von lefty, fatty, usw.....
http://www.dr-cannondale.de/

gruss
l-s


----------



## kuwahara (21. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Jekyll in XL oder L, nur mit Lefty also wahrscheinlich ab Jekyll 1000 (Serie II).

Bitte alles anbieten.

Gruss


----------



## schläferchriz (21. Februar 2009)

hier meins
gewicht liegt bei 13.9 so wie es auf dem bild ist. muss ja aber auch im park halten


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2009)

so der Sommer kann kommen  leider hat das bei mir mit  der schwarz eloxierten Kurbel nicht geklappt deswegen musste die alte dran  


 nur das neue Schuhwerk muss noch waren


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Februar 2009)

Ein Waldautobahnrenner


----------



## GlanDas (24. Februar 2009)

ohne Sattelüberhöhung 

Schick Schick aber die Reifenkombi wäre nicht so ganz meins!


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2009)

die Reifenkombi fährt sich erschreckend gut auf den Trails rund um Frankfurt; Reifenkombi ist eine Notlösung, da der hintere Speed King auf die Karkasse runtergefahren war und sowohl der neue Satz Speedies als auch Aspen wohl verpackt im Koffer stecken und die Ice Spiker Pro irgendwo im Storage verloren gegangen sind. 
Wenn ich Waldautobahnen fahren will, fahr ich Fully


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. Februar 2009)

So, das Werk ist vollbracht. Mein Winterprojekt ist endlich fertig. Wurde aber auch Zeit! 

Vorher: 






Nachher: 





Was sagt ihr???


----------



## nori (27. Februar 2009)

Also das gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!!! 

Super Farbkombi.

Vielleicht nen schwarzen Vorbau? Wobei, weiss passt gut zur Gabel...oder weisse Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (27. Februar 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> So, das Werk ist vollbracht. Mein Winterprojekt ist endlich fertig. Wurde aber auch Zeit!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



ich sach mal: schade. wieder einer weniger dieser wirklich schön lackierten originalrahmen...


----------



## HDH-Siegen (27. Februar 2009)

...die Fälschung gefällt mir auch nicht


----------



## Boba_Fett (27. Februar 2009)

fesches Radl !


----------



## Evo_5 (27. Februar 2009)

@3radfahrer

Hhhmm , Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden .
Warum die Gabel andersfarbig ist , kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen .
So wirkt es einfach nicht mehr so "aus einem Guss" !
Aber ist ja Geschmackssache .

Aaaaaaber ....

wer einen CAAD4 in Ice Fade übertüncht ,
der gehört ....  
War halt eine der schönsten damaligen Farbkombis ! 


Trotzdem viel Spaß damit !


Evo_5


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo, danke fürs Feedback. 

Ihr habt den alten Rahmen nicht gesehen. Auf dem Foto wirkt er wirklich gut erhalten aber das war nicht so. Er hat echt nicht mehr gut ausgesehen. Am Unterrohr war das Alu vom Steinschlag schon aufgeblüht, und das an mehreren Stellen. Am Oberrohr fehlte teilweise komplett die Farbe und die ganzen kleinen Macken und Kratzer spreche ich hier nicht an.   Ich trauere auch um den Originallack!

Also. Genug gerechtfertigt. 

Der Rahmen war wirklich "renovierungsbedürftig"! Und das Ergebnis ist jetzt ein Unikat. Wenn man mal bedenkt das auch die Gabel mal Cantisockel hatte! 

MFG


----------



## mtboma (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo 3radfahrer: mach doch mal schöne Bilder vor einem besserem Hintergrund. Vielleicht würde ich einen weißen Sattel probieren. Das mit dem Lack kenne ich wenn er einmal hin ist ist er hin. Wo und wer hat es den neu gemacht. Man kann doch auch bei CD  neu Lackieren lassen.

Kim


----------



## chrikoh (27. Februar 2009)

Die alte Farb-Kombi war schöner


----------



## Sardes (27. Februar 2009)

sicher war die alte lackierung schöner, aber so sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus. 
ein weißer sattel und weiße felgen, bzw. laufräder würden sicher auch gut aussehen, was ich aber auf jeden fall als erstes ändern würde, wär den downswing umwerfer gegen einen upswing zu tauschen... ist aber, wie so vieles, reine geschmackssache.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Februar 2009)

Schöner ist ja zum Glück relativ.
Ich freue mich wenn ihm sein Rad gefällt!

Also immer fleissig weiterpulvern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (28. Februar 2009)

@mtboma:
guck mal in meine Fotogalerie, dann weißt du wer`s gemacht hat. 


Ja,ja mit dem weiß kommt ja noch später. Ist ja erst fertig mal geworden zum fahren. Da kommen bestimmt noch bessere Teile dran. 

Stimmt. Der Umwerfer wird als nächstes gegen XT getauscht!


----------



## spengleschieber (28. Februar 2009)

ganz nett,aber auch soviel arbeit!..


----------



## fuzzball (1. März 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo, danke fürs Feedback.
> 
> Ihr habt den alten Rahmen nicht gesehen. Auf dem Foto wirkt er wirklich gut erhalten aber das war nicht so. Er hat echt nicht mehr gut ausgesehen. Am Unterrohr war das Alu vom Steinschlag schon aufgeblüht, und das an mehreren Stellen. Am Oberrohr fehlte teilweise komplett die Farbe und die ganzen kleinen Macken und Kratzer spreche ich hier nicht an.   Ich trauere auch um den Originallack!
> 
> ...



man nennt das Patina; persönlich hebe ich alle Rahmen auf (im Orginallack) mit allen Kratzern, Dellen, Brüchen und Risse fahre sie zwar nicht mehr würde sie aber auch nicht neu lackieren. Aber jeder soll natürlich machen was er will, dass Ergebnis sieht ordentlich aus und wenn es die geflällt ist es


----------



## badboy-rudi (1. März 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> So, das Werk ist vollbracht. Mein Winterprojekt ist endlich fertig. Wurde aber auch Zeit!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



ich hab es heute gesehen und es sieht gut aus (CTF in DO)


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. März 2009)

@badboy-rudi:

Genau, in Echt wirkt es noch besser! Danke 

War die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bike. Ich hoffe du hast die schleifenden Beläge hinten nicht gehört.


----------



## badboy-rudi (2. März 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> @badboy-rudi:
> 
> Genau, in Echt wirkt es noch besser! Danke
> 
> War die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bike. Ich hoffe du hast die schleifenden Beläge hinten nicht gehört.



Naja-und wenn schon.
Meine Bremsen am Crosser waren auch zugesifft und schleifen.
Man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (4. März 2009)

Samstag morgen halb zehn in Deutschland... .


----------



## Calli Potter (4. März 2009)

Ein schnelles Happi im Wald


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2009)

Cannondale´s Scalpel Team Replicas sind jetzt schwarz/grün:

http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/uploads/19234-3F2B3EF2-F73D-4036-BF3A-5E823F8BD398.jpg


----------



## Calli Potter (4. März 2009)

Ist auch ne schöne Farbkombination die sie nun haben. 

Also nichts mehr Team Vredestein Cannondale?? Weil auf der HP von denen war nichts mehr zu sehen??!!


----------



## mucho (4. März 2009)

Team Vredestein gibts nicht mehr. gibt jetzt das Cannondale Factory Team


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2009)

Mit Sitz in? 

Deutschland: 

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template1/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUxNjQ&LangId=1


----------



## baltes21 (5. März 2009)

hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit merida.

Aber es ist schon Sch.. bei Cannondale, immer wenn die aktuellen Modelle raus sind wird das Team gewechselt, war ja bei Siemens nicht anders, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch bei Volvo.


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2009)

hoffe ja die gehen irgendwann wieder zurück zu einem Getränkehersteller


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2009)

@ scalpi

schönes bike, nur die weissen speichen beissen aber gut ins auge bist du nen putzfetischist, oder wie kommst du zu den weißen speichen ??


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ scalpi
> 
> schönes bike, nur die weissen speichen beissen aber gut ins auge bist du nen putzfetischist, oder wie kommst du zu den weißen speichen ??



Die weißen Speichen sind kein Problem beim Putzen, einmal mit den Gartenschlauch drüber und schon ist alles wieder sauber .
Habe mich nur für weiße Speichen entschieden weil der Rahmen in der Mitte weiß gelackert wurde, nur von außen(Seiten) ist er silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (5. März 2009)

na dann


----------



## spengleschieber (5. März 2009)

oder man läßt putzen,so zb.eine Brnette vorne und eine Rthaarige hinten..!


----------



## Calli Potter (7. März 2009)

Hi @ all!!

Hätte da mal ne Frage an euch!!! 

Will evtl gerne bei mir am Rize ne Lefty einbauen, nur weis ich jetzt nicht genau welches Model ich mir nun näher ansehen soll??? 

Kann mir da evtl mal jemand ein bissel Helfen?? 
Zur Auswahl würde stehen

         Max 130 PBR
	 Max 130 Carbon PBR
	 Max 130 Carbon Fox RLC
	 Max 140 Fluid-Flow
	 Max 140 TPC
	 Max 140 SPV evolve

Nur weis ich jetzt echt nicht was da für meinen Einsatzbereich am besten wäre?? Wollte gerne ne Gabel haben die schon was im Harten Gelände aushält 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier ein paar Infos geben??

Gruß Calli


----------



## ullertom (7. März 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> So, das Werk ist vollbracht. Mein Winterprojekt ist endlich fertig. Wurde aber auch Zeit!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



sieht gut und schnell aus, lediglich den Sattel würde ich noch weiß machen,


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hi @ all!!
> 
> Hätte da mal ne Frage an euch!!!
> 
> ...


 
im "harten Gelände" wird die Lefty Max nicht das "schwächste Glied" an
deinem Rize sein!Kenne nur die Max 140 TPC > Top-Performance 
Gibt's die 140er überhaupt noch neu zu kaufen?


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2009)

sag erstmal ob du stahl/titanfeder oder luftfeder haben willst!


----------



## Calli Potter (7. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sag erstmal ob du stahl/titanfeder oder luftfeder haben willst!



Das wäre jetzt auch die andere Frage. Luft wäre evtl besser weil dann ein bissel Gewicht gespart werden könnte. 

Oder wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Feder und der Luft?? Weil z.Z habe ich ja ne Fox Float RL drauf


----------



## s_kell (7. März 2009)

Ich werf dann auch nochmal die Frage ein: Was kosten die Leftys in den USA? Kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## Whitey (7. März 2009)

Endlich wieder ein Bike *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2009)

sattel! sonst schön


----------



## Whitey (7. März 2009)

Ja der ist eine Notlösung (ist geklaut von meiner Ex *g*). Immerhin ists wieder ein Bike. Hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt mal länger ganz aber bei dem Sauwetter fahr ich eh nicht. Erstaunlich was mein Hinterrad so aushalten kann *rofl*


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2009)

@ calli. für die stahlfedermodelle gibs ne titanfeder. die spart abner nciht wirklich viel. ich glaub das gewicht liegt bei den modellen bei 1.8 kg

aber das ansprechverhalten ist halt erste sahne. die fluid flow hat halt keinen lockout.
die tpc soll aber richtig gut sein.

die lefty ist aber immer etwas überdämpft. haben mir viele gesagt die umgestiegen sind. aber sie waren alle der meinung dass sie kleine schläge viel besser wegfedert als pike und revelation. ein kumpel von mit hat ne fluid flow im liteville und ist begeistert.

auf jeden fall sind die stahlfeder dinger sensibler und robuster.

die luftfedergabeln leichter, besser einzustellen und antriebsneutraler


----------



## fuzzball (7. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Max 130 PBR
> Max 130 Carbon PBR
> Max 130 Carbon Fox RLC
> Max 140 Fluid-Flow
> ...



die Max 140 TPC hat von den oben aufgelisteten das beste Ansprechverhalten ist mit 1900gr aber nicht die leichteste; wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich die Max 130 Carbon Fox RLC, Ansprechverhalten ist super, Lockout lässt sich ggü der PBR besser bedienen und mit zirka 1500gr nur ein wenig schwerer als die PBR Carbon. Nachteil beider Modelle ist der Preis mit über 1100.-.
Oder eine gute Gebrauchte Max 140 TPC (gabs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bis 2007) wäre für den richtigen AM/ Enduro Einsatz das beste, da diese auch unanfälliger sein dürfte wie das Luftgedöns. Zu beachten ist das eventuell ein Service fällig sein dürfte bei dem Feder und Öl aufs Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden


----------



## Scalpi (8. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die Max 140 TPC hat von den oben aufgelisteten das beste Ansprechverhalten ist mit 1900gr aber nicht die leichteste; wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich die Max 130 Carbon Fox RLC, Ansprechverhalten ist super, Lockout lässt sich ggü der PBR besser bedienen und mit zirka 1500gr nur ein wenig schwerer als die PBR Carbon. Nachteil beider Modelle ist der Preis mit über 1100.-.
> Oder eine gute Gebrauchte Max 140 TPC (gabs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bis 2007) wäre für den richtigen AM/ Enduro Einsatz das beste, da diese auch unanfälliger sein dürfte wie das Luftgedöns. Zu beachten ist das eventuell ein Service fällig sein dürfte bei dem Feder und Öl aufs Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Habe mal ein wenig umfunktioniert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (8. März 2009)

ne ne ein scalpel mitner fatty na wenn das mal keine  verunstaltung is
aber schönes bike


----------



## badboy-rudi (8. März 2009)

Ist keine Verunstaltung.
Sieht erstes auch nicht schlecht aus und wurde zweitens serienmäßig so ausgeliefert.


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2009)

Ist ja bei den Aktuellen Modellen ja genauso !!! Ein Team Kollege hat sein Scalpel auf mit Fatty


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> wurde serienmäßig so ausgeliefert.



Genau das, eine Lefty hat halt auch fast doppelt so viel Federweg wie der Hinterbau, das passt nicht zusammen und die Fatty ist leichter.


----------



## Specialk (8. März 2009)

@mete 

eine Fatty gehört an so ein Bike, das gibt erst die Form wie aus einen Guss.

Bin vorher eine 110 Carbon Lefty gefahren und jetzt eine Fatty, ich muss sagen ich vermisse die Fatty in keinster weise...allein der Transport im Auto... 

Mete Du baust hier echt die geilsten Cannondale´s wenn ich da nur an das schwarze neu lackierte denke. Hammer


Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

@mete: sind die Reifen geklebt? welche Felgen? Funktion? und ein sehr geiles Scalpel  (nur die vordere Bermsleitung ist komisch verlegt)


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @mete: sind die Reifen geklebt? welche Felgen? Funktion? und ein sehr geiles Scalpel  (nur die vordere Bermsleitung ist komisch verlegt)



Reifen sind die Clincher Version von Tufo, also Schlauchreifen für normale Felgen. Das etwas magere Profil machen sie dadurch wett, dass man Drücke um 1,5bar gefahrlos fahren kann, ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen, Volumen, Rollwiderstand und Grip ist alles sehr in Ordnung, Panne hatte ich auch nocht nicht. Sind mit 600g aber nicht ganz leicht. Felge ist ne American Classic Disc, breiter als 22mm sollten die Felgen innen nicht sein, dann passt der Reifen nicht mehr.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Genau das, eine Lefty hat halt auch fast doppelt so viel Federweg wie der Hinterbau, das passt nicht zusammen und die Fatty ist leichter.




Ist die nicht, glaub mir....

Lefty OPI 1160g plus CD-SI Vorbau 100mm -5° 211g = 1371g

da kommste mit einer Fatty plus Vorbau nicht hin, selbst mit einem FRM Vorbau nicht.

Zudem braucht es noch bei der Fatty einen Schnellspanner.

Lefty Nabe 116g incls. Befestigungsschraube.


----------



## Scalpi (8. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ist die nicht, glaub mir....
> 
> Lefty OPI 1160g plus CD-SI Vorbau 100mm -5° 211g = 1371g
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

die Diskussion ist mÃ¼sig, aber natÃ¼rlich trage ich gerne dazu bei 

Cannondale Fatty Ultra DLR 2006 1285gr (ohne Lockout)
Brunn Vorbau 071 - Light fÃ¼r CÂ´Dale 126gr (Gewicht stammt von dem meines Vaters am Taurine, wie es bei den neuen aussieht ist abzuwarten meiner liegt weit weg neu und unbenutzt )

komme ich auf knapp 1420gr fÃ¼r 950.-â¬ demgegenÃ¼ber hab ich noch nicht gesehen wo man eine Opi einzeln kaufen kann; bei der Speed Carbon 110 DLR SL komme ich komplett auf ein Gewicht von 1450gr zu einem Preis von 1400â¬

da der Imbus bei der Lefty auch nie mitgerechnet wird kann man auch diese Schnellspanner fahren 
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=70b5a015a6f2ad3e4c9d20f265e2fd18

zudem kann ich eine noch leichtere Nabe fahren 
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=5a5fafbbe78ff9eef8a293a3a04e6424

welche der Gabeln besser ist kann und will ich nicht sagen; den Federweg der Lefty brauch ich am HT nicht, ebenso wie am alten Scalpel. Rein subjektiv kommt mir die Fatty steifer vor und optisch besser da es sie sich perfekt dem Rahmen anpasst. Was mir an der Lefty gar nicht gefÃ¤llt, ist dass ich  sie nicht im Bikehalter fÃ¼r den Kombi-Innenraum festmachen kann (ok hat nichts mit der Lefty zu tun,aber trotzdem nervig es gibt alle Halterungen nur keinen fÃ¼r die Lefty)

Fazit: beides super Gabeln die Fatty (fÃ¼r die besagten Bikes) mit dem besseren P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis; Gewicht (abgesehen von der Opi) gleichwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (8. März 2009)

laut meines hÃ¤ndlers wird man die opi nicht einzeln kaufen kÃ¶nnen vorerst.
aber wie der zufall es will hatte er eine da das gewicht lag bei 1195g preis 1350â¬


----------



## Scalpi (8. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die Diskussion ist mÃ¼sig, aber natÃ¼rlich trage ich gerne dazu bei
> 
> Cannondale Fatty Ultra DLR 2006 1285gr (ohne Lockout)
> Brunn Vorbau 071 - Light fÃ¼r CÂ´Dale 126gr (Gewicht stammt von dem meines Vaters am Taurine, wie es bei den neuen aussieht ist abzuwarten meiner liegt weit weg neu und unbenutzt )
> ...


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

damit hat sich das PKW Problem geklärt


----------



## spengleschieber (8. März 2009)

macht nichts ,fatty ist besser,weil die besser ist.


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


>



Das haben wir schon mal diskutiert, an das Gewicht meiner Fatty Ultra DL kommt KEINE Lefty in irgendeiner Kombination ran, noch dazu würden sich die Mehrkosten auf irgendwas um 1000 Euro belaufen. Ich schreibe es gern nochmal, Fatty+CD Vorbau wiegt bei mir inzwischen rund 1350g, vorderer Schnellspanner irgendwas knapp unter 20g. Also Null Ersparnis bei einer Lefty, die außerdem weder von der Geometrie noch vom Federweg zum alten Scalpel passt. und der Lefty-Adapter für's Auto kostet irgendwas um lächerliche 80,- ...


----------



## Scalpi (8. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon mal diskutiert, an das Gewicht meiner Fatty Ultra DL kommt KEINE Lefty in irgendeiner Kombination ran, noch dazu würden sich die Mehrkosten auf irgendwas um 1000 Euro belaufen. Ich schreibe es gern nochmal, Fatty+CD Vorbau wiegt bei mir inzwischen rund 1350g, vorderer Schnellspanner irgendwas knapp unter 20g. Also Null Ersparnis bei einer Lefty, die außerdem weder von der Geometrie noch vom Federweg zum alten Scalpel passt. und der Lefty-Adapter für's Auto kostet irgendwas um lächerliche 80,- ...




_Warum sollte weder die Lefty-Geometrie noch der Lefty-Federweg nicht zum alten Scalpel passen?

Cannondale hat doch nicht ohne Grund auch seine Teamräder mit einer Lefty ausgestattet. Auch kann man doch zB. die Lefty Elo auf 80mm absenken.
Ich bin glücklich über meine 100mm Federweg in der Front da ich mit diesen alles gröbere abfangen kann. So entlaste ich das Heck und das Tempo bleibt selbst im gröberen Gelände hoch._


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon mal diskutiert, an das Gewicht meiner Fatty Ultra DL kommt KEINE Lefty in irgendeiner Kombination ran, noch dazu wÃ¼rden sich die Mehrkosten auf irgendwas um 1000 Euro belaufen. Ich schreibe es gern nochmal, Fatty+CD Vorbau wiegt bei mir inzwischen rund 1350g, vorderer Schnellspanner irgendwas knapp unter 20g. Also Null Ersparnis bei einer Lefty, die auÃerdem weder von der Geometrie noch vom Federweg zum alten Scalpel passt. und der Lefty-Adapter fÃ¼r's Auto kostet irgendwas um lÃ¤cherliche 80,- ...



Ach IHR "Bengels"......glaubt dem alten doch nur mal....

1. haben wir hier nicht Ã¼ber teuer, Kosten, MÃ¼he etc. gesprochen.
2. wenn ich schÃ¶n hÃ¶re ohne Lockout..was soll das denn..dann kann ich auch schreiben ohne Federweg...oder..??

3. Eine Gabel nach dem Fahrzeuginnenraumhalter kaufen..???
ich kaufe oder miete doch auch keine Wohnung weil der Keller schÃ¶n ist oder die Terasse... ich lebe weder im Keller noch auf der Terasse...

Ihr stellt mir hier Vergleiche auf...

Die leichteste aktuelle Fatty incls. Lockout die ich selbst gewogen habe lag bei 1320g

alle mir bisher vorliegenden CD Vorbauten in 100mm LÃNGE auch die Ã¤lteren mit 2-fach Klemmung liegen bei ca. 185g ohne Titanschrauben.

OPI einzeln..wer mÃ¶chte eine fÃ¼r 1400,-â¬ kaufen..??

Lefty Speed SL habe ich hier liegen/verbaut, serienmÃ¤Ãig hatten die bisher alle 1234g bis 1243g nach Besuch bei 88+ hatten die so um 1184g bis 1193g ohne Titan Schrauben.

Die OPI hatte genau 1190g ab Werk.....!!

Schnellspanner unter 20g...???

und dann noch MTB bzw. Federgabeltauglich..??

Ich habe einen TUNE AC-14 fÃ¼rs RR mit Aluachse...aber fÃ¼r das MTB..?? ne ne..



Soweit mein Kenntnisstand zu diesem Thema....lasse mich aber gerne per Fotos auf der Waage Ã¼berzeugen....!!

hier mache ich mal den Anfang:






Das Fatty-Fotos ist nicht von mir..Tschuldigung vorab...wenns stÃ¶rt wird es entfernt...Danke dafÃ¼r.




































CD Vorbau 4-fach OS Klemmung 100mm 5Â° vgl. zum CD SI Vorbau fÃ¼r OS Lenker


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> _Warum sollte weder die Lefty-Geometrie noch der Lefty-Federweg nicht zum alten Scalpel passen?
> 
> Cannondale hat doch nicht ohne Grund auch seine Teamräder mit einer Lefty ausgestattet. Auch kann man doch zB. die Lefty Elo auf 80mm absenken.
> Ich bin glücklich über meine 100mm Federweg in der Front da ich mit diesen alles gröbere abfangen kann. So entlaste ich das Heck und das Tempo bleibt selbst im gröberen Gelände hoch._



Weil die Lefty einen ganz anderen Vorlauf hat, bei gleicher Einbauhöhe. Noch dazu hat man 40mm mehr Federweg, wenn die an einer Stufe voll durchsacken, sind Überschlagsgefühle vorprogrammiert. Kann schon sein, dass die neueren Räder auf Leftys optimiert sind, das alte Scalpel ist es jedenfalls nicht. Und wie Du das Heck entlastest, indem Du vorn mehr Federweg hast, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Die Absenkung auf 80mm bei der Lefty ist im Übrigen keine Absenkung, sondern lediglich eine Limitierung, d.h., die Gabel federt nicht weiter als 80mm ein, was zum Beispiel bei der Verwendung von 28/29"-Rädern von CD explizit empfohlen wird.


----------



## spengleschieber (8. März 2009)

warum muß da denn jetzt umbedingt ne lefty verbaut werden? Sind denn hier nur Verkäufer unterwegs? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ach IHR "Bengels"......glaubt dem alten doch nur mal....
> 
> 1. haben wir hier nicht Ã¼ber teuer, Kosten, MÃ¼he etc. gesprochen.
> 2. wenn ich schÃ¶n hÃ¶re ohne Lockout..was soll das denn..dann kann ich auch schreiben ohne Federweg...oder..??
> ...



das sind dieselben Fotos, die Du vor einem halben Jahr gepostet hast . Meine Fatty Ultra DL MIT Lockout und allem drum und dran wiegt rund 1200g (enlackt, neuer Lack, Innen Teile nachgebaut, Negativfeder ersetzt, LO-Hebel bearbeitet usw.), der CD- Vorbau in 100mm wiegt irgendwas um 148g mit Ti-Schrauben (ist ein Ã¤lterer mit 2 Schrauben), macht 1350g. Wenn ich jetzt noch statt des Faltenbalges so ein lÃ¤cherliches StÃ¼ck Latexschlauch drÃ¼berziehe, spare ich nochmal 20g (werde ich aber nicht machen). Tune Spanner bzw. Nachbauten mit TITANachse wiegen 55g komplett, lass' den vorderen von mir aus 25g wiegen, dann sind das 1375g. Selbst, wenn ich eine Standard-Fatty DL nehme, sind das nur 50g mehr 1425g also. Und jetzt bitte nochmal fÃ¼r eine kÃ¤ufliche, voll funktionstÃ¼chtige Lefty MIT Faltenbalg durchrechnen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2009)

vor einem halben jahr hatte ich leider noch keine OPI..aber egal..!!

Der Aufwand bei der Fatty um auf 1200g zu kommen ist für mich aber schon sehr speziell...die Garantie ist dabei aber in sehr weiter FERNE...




spengleschieber schrieb:


> warum muß da denn jetzt umbedingt ne lefty verbaut werden? Sind denn hier nur Verkäufer unterwegs? Gruß



Muss ja nicht, ne Fatty ist ja auch schön..!

Nur waren bisher bei allen GUT ausgestatten Bikes ab Werk Leftys verbaut..und bei den aktuellen 2009er Modellpalette mehr denn je....

Soll doch jeder fahren was er will nur die festgenagelten Argumente finde ich immer Sau-Doof....

Der eine lieb ne Fatty weil vielleicht sehr viel günstiger als ne leichte Lefty...der andere findet die OPTIK der Lefty Geil und über die Funktion bzw. Steifigkeit brauchen wir ja hier nicht diskutieren..!

das machen die Kännondäle Gegner doch schon andauernd.!

Meine Infos hab ich hier im Bild aufgezeigt ....leichter geht es bestimmt noch.....


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> vor einem halben jahr hatte ich leider noch keine OPI..aber egal..!!
> 
> Der Aufwand bei der Fatty um auf 1200g zu kommen ist für mich aber schon sehr speziell...die Garantie ist dabei aber in sehr weiter FERNE...
> 
> ...



Die OPi ist doch nichts anderes, als eine konsequent erleichterte Lefty und der Aufwand ist sicher nicht geringer. Man muss ja schon mit gleichem Maß messen. Der Systemvorteil in Sachen Leichtbau ist auf jeden Fall auf der Seite der Fatty. Wenn es die irgendwann mal tatsächlich als Carbonversion geben sollte, wird die noch deutlich leichter als meine DL sein (auf die habe ich sowieso keine Garantie mehr).


----------



## chrikoh (8. März 2009)

Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben: mir wäre eine Fatty auch lieber,wenn sie 100mm Federweg hätte. Die ist irgendwie "wirtschaftlicher",zb. Tachobefestigung,Transport im Auto,..


----------



## Sardes (8. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Die Absenkung auf 80mm bei der Lefty ist im Übrigen keine Absenkung, sondern lediglich eine Limitierung, d.h., die Gabel federt nicht weiter als 80mm ein, was zum Beispiel bei der Verwendung von 28/29"-Rädern von CD explizit empfohlen wird.



stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab eine lefty der ersten generation mit stahlachse, welche nur 80mm ausfedert und somit 20mm tiefer ist als meine lefty elo... war in meinem ersteigertem super v und ist nun an einem F4 rahmen für meine freundin verbaut. 

und falls antworten wegen defekt kommen, sie war im service und die luftkammer ist nur für 80mm ausgelegt.


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Sardes schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab eine lefty der ersten generation mit stahlachse, welche nur 80mm ausfedert und somit 20mm tiefer ist als meine lefty elo... war in meinem ersteigertem super v und ist nun an einem F4 rahmen für meine freundin verbaut.
> 
> und falls antworten wegen defekt kommen, sie war im service und die luftkammer ist nur für 80mm ausgelegt.



Es ging aber jetzt explizit darum, Leftys mit 110mm zu traveln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Die OPi ist doch nichts anderes, als eine konsequent erleichterte Lefty und der Aufwand ist sicher nicht geringer. Man muss ja schon mit gleichem Maß messen. Der Systemvorteil in Sachen Leichtbau ist auf jeden Fall auf der Seite der Fatty. Wenn es die irgendwann mal tatsächlich als Carbonversion geben sollte, wird die noch deutlich leichter als meine DL sein (auf die habe ich sowieso keine Garantie mehr).



sende doch das mal an 88+ würde mich wirklich mal interessieren was die Fachleute dazu sagen..!!


----------



## mete (8. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> sende doch das mal an 88+ würde mich wirklich mal interessieren was die Fachleute dazu sagen..!!



Naja...wenn Du guckst, was da alles noch für schwere Teile verbaut sind....denselben Aufwand wie bei der Lefty betrieben, dürfte das gute Stück noch mindestens 100g leichter werden, als mein Ding. Von mir aus braucht nicht einmal ein LO verbaut zu sein, den habe ich noch NIE benutzt.


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

....


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 2. wenn ich schön höre ohne Lockout..was soll das denn..dann kann ich auch schreiben ohne Federweg...oder..??


oh ich glaub damit war ich gemeint  hatte beim wiegen damals vergessen den blöden Lockout Hebel und Rebound Rädchen auf die Waage zu legen daher OHNE Lockout (werde dieses aber nachholen, bitte erinnert mich in 2 Monaten nochmal daran); wie allerdings aufgefallen sein müsste, dass ich bei der Addition ein paar Gramm für das Hebelchen und Co dazu gerechnet habe.

Zum Thema Schummeln, der Si Vorbau mit 211gr hat z.B. auch eine Syntace Klemme an der Vorderseite und wer sagt, dass man einen Orginalvorbau fahren muss???

PS. mit dem Systemvorteil war das Potential hinsichtlich einer Carbonversion der Fatty gemeint, welche deutlich leichter sein dürfte als die Opi. Oder Mete?
wäre interessent zu wissen was die hier wiegt


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2009)

der Si Vorbau mit 211gr hat z.B. auch eine Syntace Klemme an der Vorderseite 



O.K. ohne diese Klemmen 226g mit Titan Schrauben.



die einarm Lefty/Righty ist soweit mir bekannt schwerer als die Fatty und Lefty..!

Habe ich bei der Vorstellung 2008 am Gardasee erfahren..!

ob's stimmt..??


----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2009)

witzig ist, dass wir diesen Streit alle paar Monate führen und das bei 2 Gabeln die  sind; mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir auch dieses mal zu einem patt kommen, da an den leichtesten Modellen Veränderungen (Titanschrauben, neue Lackierung...etc) vorgenommen wurden und keiner von uns von seinem Standpunkt abweichen will. 
*Ich sag nur wir sehen uns wieder, wenn es die Carbon Fatty gibt(die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) dann könnt ihr mit der Übergewichtigen Opi einpacken *


----------



## dkc-live (9. März 2009)

das ist ne fatty solo, die righty is das dings fürs conceptbike


----------



## marewo (9. März 2009)

Moin, moin
könnte mir mal jemand so nebenbei verraten, wo man den Auto Halter für die Lefty bekommt? 
Vielen Dank

Marewo


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. März 2009)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> könnte mir mal jemand so nebenbei verraten, wo man den Auto Halter für die Lefty bekommt?
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Marewo




Hallo, 

hier gibt es den:

http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=147

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18597

http://www.moveyourbike.ch/view/de/bike-show/122/


----------



## spengleschieber (9. März 2009)

die lefty-fatty-cannondale bad -girl ist schon bestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. März 2009)

häää? was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## DER_KOMTUR (10. März 2009)

Ich hoffe mein Straßen und Tourenbike darf auch hier rein.
Ich habe über den Winter einiges am Bad Boy geändert:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Boba_Fett (10. März 2009)

sch..$$e,ich glaub' so'n Bad Boy brauch ich auch noch...


----------



## fuzzball (10. März 2009)

ein sehr geiles, edles Bad Boy  (vielleicht noch die Sun Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen)


----------



## DragonStyler (10. März 2009)

boba_fett schrieb:


> sch..$$e,ich glaub' so'n bad boy brauch ich auch noch...:d



+1


----------



## Scalpi (10. März 2009)

sehr schönes Bike !!!


----------



## Scalpi (10. März 2009)

Alltags-zur Arbeit fahr Bike
(leider nicht so schön wie das Bad Boy  )


----------



## Taxoffice! (10. März 2009)

Gesucht wird eine neue Federgabel für meinen Propheten. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher welche ich mir kaufen soll. Diese beide kommen in Frage. Bei der Revelation bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die meiner Fahrweise gewachsen ist, lasse es bergab schon ordentlich krachen, allerdings ohne große Drops. Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Wisst ihr wo ich die Einbaulängen der beiden Gabeln finde?

Rock Shox Revelation 426 Dual Air 140mm, Gewicht 2018g





oder die Rock Shox Pike 454, 95-140mm, Gewicht 2281g


----------



## mountain 31 (10. März 2009)

Mein erstes Cannondale:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (10. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Alltags-zur Arbeit fahr Bike
> (leider nicht so schön wie das Bad Boy  )



 ein CAAD3 , aber bei dem Vorbau bekomme ich Rückenschmerzen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich den früher negativ gefahren bin (man ist halt keine 15 mehr)


----------



## mucho (11. März 2009)

mir gefällts besser als sein scalpel


----------



## exmessenger (11. März 2009)

DER_KOMTUR schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Straßen und Tourenbike darf auch hier rein.
> Ich habe über den Winter einiges am Bad Boy geändert:
> 
> 
> ...



...ist das dein ernst mit dem vorbau? entweder hast du's gern sehr bequem - oder ist der rahmen ist n tick zu klein für dich...

ansonsten: anbauteile/austattung/komponenten/rahmen sind zwar über jeden zweifel erhaben, allerdings fand ich schwarz schon immer extrem langweilig...


----------



## Steam (11. März 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> sch..$$e,ich glaub' so'n Bad Boy brauch ich auch noch...



...da hat er Recht sehr schönes C`dale, gefällt mir sehr gut. Schön dezent und doch edel 

Gruß Steam


----------



## Steam (11. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ein CAAD3 , aber bei dem Vorbau bekomme ich Rückenschmerzen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich den früher negativ gefahren bin (man ist halt keine 15 mehr)




...ja ich auch, schön rumgedreht das Teil damit das Bike geil aussah und dann am den Kopf nicht mehr drehen können... kann ich mich noch gut erinnern


----------



## exmessenger (11. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Alltags-zur Arbeit fahr Bike
> (leider nicht so schön wie das Bad Boy  )



mooooooooooment mal, von wegen "leider nicht so schön wie das bad boy"... : dein teil rockt aus meiner sicht deutlich mehr als das bad boy, ist mit viel liebe zum detail und einem guten auge aufgebaut - und sticht vor allem endlich mal aus dem alltagsallerlei raus! aus meiner sicht n ganz feines teil, hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (11. März 2009)

das badboy hat innenverlegte züge...


----------



## Boba_Fett (11. März 2009)

und endlich mal wieder ein Bike (das CAAD3) ohne Schwalbe-Reifen...


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2009)

schönes bad boy bike und das caad 3 , in blau und rot, is ungewöhnlich aber trozdem schick


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Alltags-zur Arbeit fahr Bike
> (leider nicht so schön wie das Bad Boy  )



Coole Farbe 

Hoffe du hast meins gesehen (ein paar Seiten zurück!) Ist zwar nur ein F700 aber dafür ein CAAD4 Rahmen. 

Gelungenes Bike. Ich werd mit meinem auch jetzt öfters zur Arbeit fahren!



Das Badboy ist geil, aber der Vorbau gefällt mir nicht. Viel zu steil!


----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Alltags-zur Arbeit fahr Bike
> (leider nicht so schön wie das Bad Boy  )



also das ist doch mal ein richtig KLASSE Retrobike  

Das erinnert mich doch gleich an meins:





Heute sieht mein "alter Schinken" doch eher wieder unspektakulärer aus. Aber das eigentlich interessante an diesem Foto ist die Tatsache, dass das Cannondale älter ist wie die Firma auf dem Schild !!!


----------



## exmessenger (11. März 2009)

Heute sieht mein "alter Schinken" doch eher wieder unspektakulärer aus. Aber das eigentlich interessante an diesem Foto ist die Tatsache, dass das Cannondale älter ist wie die Firma auf dem Schild !!!

[/quote]

auf jeden fall ist es älter als das schild...


----------



## spengleschieber (11. März 2009)

rotwild ist nicht zu unterschätzen,allerdings bauen die jetzt zehn jahre später immer noch 100 lagerungen in ihre fullies,cannondale ist bekanntlich wieder zehn jahre voraus,was die spanier wieder einmal kopiert haben(orbea).


----------



## DER_KOMTUR (11. März 2009)

exmessenger schrieb:


> ...ist das dein ernst mit dem vorbau? entweder hast du's gern sehr bequem - oder ist der rahmen ist n tick zu klein für dich...



Ich bin 190cm Groß und das ist ein XL-Rahmen. Das Passt schon - ist aber auch der Bad Boy Standard Vorbau. Der wirkt auf dem Foto schon etwas zu steil. Gerne hätte ich einen kürzeren aber Headshock kompatible Vorbauten sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## spengleschieber (11. März 2009)

es gibt nen syntace vro mit verstellbarer geometrie (brücke) -ist aber aus dem downhill-bereich und sack schwer.hilft aber vielleicht!?


----------



## Bertolli (11. März 2009)

Na ja, dann hier mal mein Winterbike:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2009)

autsch der sattel


----------



## mucho (11. März 2009)

hmm wofür sind die metallrohre da am lenker die steil nach oben zeigen


----------



## spengleschieber (11. März 2009)

damit kann man die aldi-tüten transportieren!?


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2009)

ne das sind gamerendpads sehr wahrscheinlich zockt der jung in seiner freizeit noch gern ne runde pc


----------



## mountain 31 (13. März 2009)

im manual meiner Lefty wird folgendes Fett: "We assemble forks at our factory
using Royal Purple Ultra Performance
Grease NLGI #2 (ISO 46 BASE)."

empfohlen. 

Kann das mal jemand übersetzen und sagen wo es das gibt ?

Danke vorab!


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2009)

@ mountain ich vermute mal royal purple  damit is wohl ultraviolett (UV )
beständiges fett gemeint ?!?und mit dem NLGI  is wohl denke ich mal die firma gemeint ...haste mal auf Dr. Cannondale nachgeschlagen bzw mal angefragt ??die könnten dir bestimmt ne kompetentere antwort geben !?!

gruß bikefun

und wie macht sich dein neuer hobel denn so ??


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2009)

also ich habs nicht gefunden. mein dealer hat mir motorex bike grease 2000 empfohlen und das ist echt top


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2009)

@ dkc -live  wie isn dein fett so?? bleibt das auch bei höhren tempis  an seinem platz ?? weil ich will nämlich mal meine alte lady ausnander  bauen und die naben mit neuem fett versorgen . da kann ich nämlich kein fett gebrauchen was  dann sich vom acker macht


----------



## SmithWesson (14. März 2009)

der arme taurine rahmen 

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=cannondale+taurine+broken+&hl=de&emb=0&aq=-1&oq=#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (14. März 2009)

verrückte welt. da blutet das herz


----------



## dkc-live (14. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ dkc -live  wie isn dein fett so?? bleibt das auch bei höhren tempis  an seinem platz ?? weil ich will nämlich mal meine alte lady ausnander  bauen und die naben mit neuem fett versorgen . da kann ich nämlich kein fett gebrauchen was  dann sich vom acker macht



ja is recht zäh und beständig. habs auch in den krubellagern. das bekommt nichtmal der hochdruckstrahler da raus.


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2009)

@dkc danke das wolllt ich lesen


----------



## baltes21 (14. März 2009)

Ich will zwar nicht mehr mit fahren, aber schon hart wie zäh der rahmen ist.

Oder ist es gestellt, ich sehe nirgendwo lack abplatzer?


----------



## SmithWesson (14. März 2009)

baltes21 schrieb:


> Ich will zwar nicht mehr mit fahren, aber schon hart wie zäh der rahmen ist.
> 
> Oder ist es gestellt, ich sehe nirgendwo lack abplatzer?



ich glaube da ist noch folie am unterrohr die das abplatzen verhindert


----------



## marcellino0 (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Fragen an die Cannondale-Carbonexperten. 

1. Hat schon mal jemand einen Cannondale-Carbonrahmen ohne Lack gesehen und kann sagen wie ansprechend das Carbon aussieht? Der Sinn meiner Frage, ich möchte einen Rush-Carbonrahmen neu lackieren. Jetzt steht die Option anschleifen und neuer Lack nach Wunsch darüber. Oder, den alten Lack stellenweise bis das Carbon sichtbar ist runterschleifen, dort nur mit Klarlack lackieren und den Rest nach Wunsch. Ich würde mir gern einen Teil des Carbons sichtbar gestalten. Cannondale benutzt doch aber kein "Sichtcarbon" wie bspw. Scott sondern unidirektionales Carbon. Bleibt die Frage, ob das trotzdem gut rüber kommt?

2. Ist es so, dass auch bei den Cannondale-Carbonrahmen zwischen den eigentlichen Carbonfasen und der ersten Lackschicht eine Harzschicht liegt? Andersrum gefragt, wenn ich die Farbe abschleife, habe ich nach der Lackschicht noch eine Harzschicht oder lande ich gleich auf dem Carbon?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße,
marcellino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2009)

hallo macelino!
Zu deinen fragen , hätte ich , den lackier  fred mal gelesen da steht was von carbon rahmen lackieren!
hab mal das CD buch durchgelesen ,carbonrahmen sollten weder neulackiert noch angeschliffen werden  um die carbonstruktur nicht zu schwächen . Denn  kein hersteller, kann die harzschicht so steuern, das du mal mit schleifpapier  drüber gehen kannst, ohne die faser zu erwischen .Zumal die Hersteller wollen das gewicht vom rahmen  ja drücken ..ergo werden die auch am harz gespart haben .Der andere hintergrund  warum die den Rahmen komplett lackieren , hat mit der uv beständigkeitdes harzes /kleber zu tuen . Es kann noch keiner sagen wie lange die  uv beständigkeit vom harz und somit , ein carbonrahmen dem sonnenlicht standhält .Desweiteren rät Cd vom neulackieren ab , wegen möglichen weichmachern  im neulack die den kleber negativ beinflussen können,bevor der laminierte rahmen ein problem dastellt . Cd gibt auch an bei welchen temperaturen der rahmen am besten genutzt wird ,auf die schnelle fand ich nur bis 70 C° plus ...also nicht ,nen nachmittag das bike in einem auto lagern,  das schön in der prallen sonne  steht .

im CD manual steht darüber hinaus .sobalt neulackiert wird  erlischt die garantie auf den rahmen.

gruß bikefun


----------



## subdiver (15. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> nur bis 70 C° plus ...also nicht ,nen nachmittag das bike in einem auto lagern,  das schön in der prallen sonne steht



Uups 
Und was passiert mit dem Carbonrahmen ?


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2009)

der geht auf wie ein Hefekuchen


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2009)

na  denk doch mal nach ..was  is ein carbon rahmen denn genau ?? rüchtig  ein laminat! eine mischung aus  fasern und harz/kleber . ergo wird bei den temperaturen  der kleber /harz dann wohl weich und  der rahmen sich sehr stark verzieht (schoklade und sonne  )oder das harz/kleber fängt schlimmsten falls an blasen zu schmeissen . Beides bewirkt,das die Stabilität des Laminates (rahmen ) so stark beeinträchtigt wird ,das dies ein erhebliches sicherheitsrisiko  darstellt. frei nach dem moto : geh biken und viel spaß beim sterben


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2009)

edt ..schon mal geshen wie ein carbonteil gebacken wird ..wenn ich mich recht entsinne 110C° und  absulutes  vakuum ...


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2009)

das vakuum ist nur gegen lufteinschlüsse


----------



## mucho (15. März 2009)

hier ein beispiel für einen entlackten cd-rahmen


----------



## marcellino0 (15. März 2009)

danke für die antworten.

@bikefun2009: ich habe den fred über das lackieren des scale-rahmens gelesen. dort habe ich die info mit der harzschicht zwischen dem lack und den carbonfasern her. zum thema uv-licht, d.h. alle farbloslackierten carbonrahmen könnte also tickende zeitbomben sein?

@mucho: interessantes bild. weißt du, ob das selbstgemacht ist und welche spezifischen erfahrungen der "lackierer" gewonnen hat?

viele grüße, marcellino


----------



## subdiver (15. März 2009)

Das Fazit, Käufer eines Carbonrahmen sind Langzeittestfahrer der Fahrradindustrie


----------



## mete (15. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> na  denk doch mal nach ..was  is ein carbon rahmen denn genau ?? rüchtig  ein laminat! eine mischung aus  fasern und harz/kleber . ergo wird bei den temperaturen  der kleber /harz dann wohl weich und  der rahmen sich sehr stark verzieht (schoklade und sonne  )oder das harz/kleber fängt schlimmsten falls an blasen zu schmeissen . Beides bewirkt,das die Stabilität des Laminates (rahmen ) so stark beeinträchtigt wird ,das dies ein erhebliches sicherheitsrisiko  darstellt. frei nach dem moto : geh biken und viel spaß beim sterben




Da wird nichts weich, jedenfalls nicht merklich. Zersetzungstemperaturen vom Harz liegen irgendwo um 200°C, das ist ja kein Thermoplast. Weiterhin sind die Harze mit UV-Schutz versehen, wer sich dennoch unsicher ist, lackiert nochmal mit eben einem solchen UV-Schutzlack darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (15. März 2009)

Ich hab mir einen Rush Rahmen aus 2006 zugelegt
damals war der Hinterbau noch ohne die Kettenstrebenbrücke.
Kann ich falls ich Knackgeräusche vom Hinterbau bekomme
diese Kettenstrebebrücke noch nachträglich einbauen sprich Löcher bohren und Gewinde schneiden?
Das Ersatzteil kostet ja fast nix...


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2009)

so hatte heute mal die Zeit mein HT vom Winterschmutz zu befreien und dabei die Gelegenheit genutzt ein paar Teile nachzuwiegen 

so zunächst meine Fatty Ultra DLR aus 2006 von 88 (meine Schwarze war ein bißchen schwerer)



nochmal aus der Nähe (wie man sieht das untere Lager hab ich versehentlich schon wieder montier gehabt)



so dann gehts weiter mit dem Standard Cannondale Vorbau in 25,4 (ok mit leichteren Schrauben)



und zu guter letzt der Lockout und Rebound




Gesamtergebnis: *1415gr inklusive Vorbau (schwerem)* 

*was zu beweisen gewesen wäre*


----------



## marcellino0 (15. März 2009)

@ haborym666, die schwinge hat 4 ausgearbeitete aufnahmepunkte für dieses plättchen, man dreht die schrauben somit nicht in die schwinge sondern parallel zur schwinge in die aufnahmepunkte. einfach 4 löcher bohren geht nicht, vom stabilitätsverlust mal ganz zu schweigen.

viele grüße, marcellino


----------



## baltes21 (15. März 2009)

haborym666

Ich hatte probleme mit knackendem hinterbau in meinem Prophet.
das war ein Fehler in der hot box. wenn ich in das loch der zugführung wd40 gesprüht hab war für etwa 4 wochen alles ruhig.

mein händler hat mir aber anstandslos eine neue schwinge besorgt.


----------



## mtboma (16. März 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen Rush Rahmen aus 2006 zugelegt
> damals war der Hinterbau noch ohne die Kettenstrebenbrücke.
> Kann ich falls ich Knackgeräusche vom Hinterbau bekomme
> diese Kettenstrebebrücke noch nachträglich einbauen sprich Löcher bohren und Gewinde schneiden?
> Das Ersatzteil kostet ja fast nix...



Also mein Rush aus 2008 hat auch geknackst, beim genauen schauen stellte sich dann raus das die Hinterschwinge schief war, so dachte ich erst.
Neu Schwinge und auch gleich die Schwingenlager getauscht, eines lief schon total unrund. Und das nach 100km.
Neue Schwinge keine Besserung. Rahmen und Schwinge komplett getauscht bekommen. Die Bohrung für die Schwinge im Rahmen war schief.  Mir wurde gesagt das ein Teil aus Fern-Ost und der andere Teil aus USA kommt. Super Sache. Jetzt nach fast über einem Jahr und eigentlich nicht gefahren ist die Lefty auch noch ein Reklamationsfall. Ich bin so langsam bedient. 
Mein Optimo Rahmen der seit 2 Jahren nur eingepackt steht. Hat auch so seine Eigenheiten. Da passt zwar alles aber genau hingucken auf den Hinterbau sollte man besser nicht. Da muss ich wirklich sagen das die Taiwan Schweißer da 1000mal geübter sind.

Kim


----------



## Haborym666 (16. März 2009)

@Mtboma: Hattest du einen Carbon Rahmen? Ich dachte immer die billigen Alu und Carbonrahmen kommen aus Asien und die teuren Alu Rahmen kommen aus den USA.

Das hatte ich mir fast gedacht das das nicht so einfach geht... Schade, bleibt nur zu hoffen das ich keine üblem Knackgeräusche bekomme...


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Also mein Rush aus 2008 hat auch geknackst, beim genauen schauen stellte sich dann raus das die Hinterschwinge schief war, so dachte ich erst.
> Neu Schwinge und auch gleich die Schwingenlager getauscht, eines lief schon total unrund. Und das nach 100km.
> Neue Schwinge keine Besserung. Rahmen und Schwinge komplett getauscht bekommen. Die Bohrung für die Schwinge im Rahmen war schief.  Mir wurde gesagt das ein Teil aus Fern-Ost und der andere Teil aus USA kommt. Super Sache. Jetzt nach fast über einem Jahr und eigentlich nicht gefahren ist die Lefty auch noch ein Reklamationsfall. Ich bin so langsam bedient.
> Mein Optimo Rahmen der seit 2 Jahren nur eingepackt steht. Hat auch so seine Eigenheiten. Da passt zwar alles aber genau hingucken auf den Hinterbau sollte man besser nicht. Da muss ich wirklich sagen das die Taiwan Schweißer da 1000mal geübter sind.
> ...



ach das ist pech ich hab die lefty auch 2 mal in einem jahr reklamiert und der rahmen ist mir auch einmal gerissen. in einem jahr.


----------



## rosette (18. März 2009)

Tja, nun habe ich auch eines (Rush Carbon 3). Obwohl ich vor ein paar Jahren das Wort Cannondale nicht ohne Zahnschmerzen aussprechen konnte. Aber Mann wird älter und reifer- glaube ich.

Gruß


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. März 2009)

@ fuzzball...

welche Vorbaulänge..??

sieht nach 80-90mm aus....!!

Lefty Opi = 1183g mit Serienschrauben
100mm SI-Vorbau mit anderen Klemmen und Titan Schrauben 211g

macht 1394g bei 110mm Federweg und noch einen Schnellspanner eingespart.

alternativ dazu
Steuerrohr für herkömmliche Vorbauten= 115g
Rotor 105mm Vorbau 89g für 25,4 Klemmung

da wären wir bei 204g für einen 105mm Vorbau incls. Steuerrohr und Lefty Opi bei = 1387g

vom PREIS im vgl. zur Fatty wollen wir da aber nicht reden..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (18. März 2009)

wie lang der Vorbau ist muss ich bei Gelegenheit nachmessen - Standard 25,4 - als ich den damals gekauft habe waren alle anderen vom Gewicht her bei 170-180gr wieso der jetzt so leicht ist 
Einsparpotential gibt es beim Vorbau der Fatty, wenn ich die Lefty Opi = 1183g und Steuerrohr (oder ein normales Leftysteuerrohr) für herkömmliche Vorbauten= 115g nehme, komme ich auf 1298gr und damit schwerer (da man ja bei der Fatty das Steuerrohr ohne Vorbau wiegt); demzufolge *gäbe* es einen Vorbau sub 100gr *gäbe* es zumindest einen Gleichstand (+- ein paar Gramm), aber mit den käuflich erhältlichen komm ich derzeit nicht unter 1400gr. 
Aber was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden
*Fazit: ich brauch einen sub 100gr Vorbau - Fatty tauglich!!!!*


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. März 2009)

hhmm also wie wäre es mitn ritchey vorbau aus carbon ??


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2009)

soller den aufbohren oder was?


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. März 2009)

japp kann er tuen dann hat er ne carbon raspel


----------



## Brägel (19. März 2009)

dann steuere ich mal das neun Jahre alte F700 meiner Frau bei


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2009)

Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. März 2009)

So, dann  stelle ich auch mal das neue von meiner Freundin rein 
C´s sind wohl der "Freundins Best Friend" 
Danke @ Fuzzball für die freundliche Hilfe (if U remember?) und allen anderen


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2009)

eure freundin möcht ich sein


----------



## spengleschieber (19. März 2009)

dat mädel hat aber lange beine!


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. März 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> dat mädel hat aber lange beine!


  das hab ich mir auch gedacht  beine bis zum hintern


----------



## KleinerHirsch (20. März 2009)

... und breite Schultern, bei dem Lenker


----------



## BOSTAD (20. März 2009)

haha, der Sattel wirkt bei dem Fahrrad sehr hoch. Das ist ein M Rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm. Ist vielleicht ein klitzekleines Stück zu hoch....


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. März 2009)

@ bostard  na das wird dein schatz schon noch rausfinden denke mal nen groben einstellpunkt , kannste bei den üblichen verdächtigen von fahrradmagazinen finden
aber nen schönes radel isset da gibbet nüscht


----------



## baltes21 (20. März 2009)

So und hier sind mal meine Schätzchen,
1. Cannondale Prophet 1000SL mit xt Kurbel '08, Leftytuning und Flatbar

2. Cannondale Taurine Team Replica mit Avid elixir CR '09, 88 Tuning und Nokons.

Das Prophet habe ich seit Dezember 2005, ich habe es hier auch irgenwo auf den ersten 30 seiten mal gepostet.
Das Taurine habe ich mir im Winter gekauft, mittlerweile habe ich die Hope Mono m4 gegen ne AVid Elixir getauscht.

Ich muss sagen, das ist ein verdammt schnelles Bike, und ich muss nochmal den runden tritt lernen, den habe ich mit dem Fully verlernt.


----------



## Joob (24. März 2009)

Anbei die ersten Lackierarbeiten des langen Winters.
Es folgen weitere .....

vorher:






nachher mit neuem Vorbau:


----------



## leftyrulez (25. März 2009)

Rush 5, 2008er Modell mit Lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (25. März 2009)

Bilder?!


----------



## 3radfahrer (25. März 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> Anbei die ersten Lackierarbeiten des langen Winters.
> Es folgen weitere .....
> 
> vorher:
> ...



Affengeil das Teil!!! 

Wie fährt es sich? Will nächsten Winter mal ein Fully-Proyekt aufbauen. Das Scalpel gefällt mir einfach am besten!

Ist der Vorbau gepulvert oder gab es den in der Farbe! Ich hab an meinem F700 nen weiß gepulverten! 

Also echt geile Farbkombi, ich komm nicht drüber weg!!!  

Ich will mehr Bilder!!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

ich spamme hier auch mal mein update


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Was heißt da "spammen" ? Ist doch ein schönes Bike !


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

danke danke für das lob. es hat aber noch baustellen.
scheiben : kommen nächsten monat windcutter drauf
laufradsatz: ne schwarze hope, revo, alunippel und ne 4.2d (fehlt aber zur zeit die kohle)
sattelstütze: thomson elite. mal schauen wann was bei ebay kommt.

als ich den sattel gekauft hab hat der im fahrradladen sich auch bald bepullert (die haben seit kurzen auch cannondale)^^


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312337
Sind Aztec Wave Scheiben. Auch ziemlich leicht. Ich find sie sehr viel schöner als die Windcutter.
Gibts auch in allen Größen. In 203 wiegen sie 166g.


----------



## Haborym666 (25. März 2009)

Hier mal meine Baustelle
Es heißt "Scuzzelbud" und sollte nächsten Monat Fahrbereit sein






Ein paar Carbonteile von nahem:





Noch in Planung dazu ist ne Magura Marta SL in Rot
Hinterrad mit Hope pro Nabe und ZTR Arch
X-0 Schaltung ist mitsamt XTR Umwerfer schon auf dem Weg
Und Kurbel wirds wohl ne Aerozine, oder sonst ein Schnäppchen bei Ebay.
Das Bike ist ausser dem Lenker komplett mit restaurierten Neuteilen aufgebaut, geplant sind unter 12 Kilo Gewicht und unter 1500 Euro 

So und jetzt bitte wegen den Ahornblättern steinigen


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Das Marta-Rot paßt 0,0 zu dem Rahmen-Rot.
Wird sonst ein super Bike.


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312337
> Sind Aztec Wave Scheiben. Auch ziemlich leicht. Ich find sie sehr viel schöner als die Windcutter.
> Gibts auch in allen Größen. In 203 wiegen sie 166g.



die windcutter sind schon bestellt. mir gehts hauptsächlich ums gewicht und die funktion. die den shimanoscheiben hab ich irgendwie das problem das die bremskraft nach jeder schlechtwettertour fürn hintern ist

@ rotes prophet! nenn es doch lieber rocky anstatt wie ne southpark dingens ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. März 2009)

willst du Windcutter mit den Orginalbelägen fahren? Hat bei meinen XTR´s nicht funktioniert bin dann aufgrund einer Empfehlung (radical) hier aus dem Forum auf die RS Beläge von Trickstuff umgestiegen funktionieren  zufor noch swissstop getestet die waren vom Ansprechverhalten besser, dafür weniger Bremskraft.

PS. passt der Albert gut in den Hinterbau? 2.25? bräuchte noch einen für die Alpenüberquerung im Herbst, deswegen würde mich interessieren wie der sich am HT fährt


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

also irgendwas ist schief an meinem hinterbau -.-

an den sitzstreben sitzt der reifen mittig mit ca 6 mm platz links und rechts. an den kettenstreben ist es dann irgendwie symetrisch. links 4 mm rechts 8 mm.

was ging mit windcutter und sinterbelägen denn nicht?
udn wo zum teufel gibs die trickstuff


----------



## wilson (25. März 2009)

Früher mal ein Jeckyll gefahren, dann einige Jahre Rocky Mountain (vorher ein Slayer (alte Version), aktuell ein Element), soll mein nächstes Bike wieder ein CD sein. Nun hat sich mitterweile die Produktepallette etwas verändert. Einsatzbereich CC/Marathon. Ein Fully solls sein. Ein Rush, am ehesten. Nun meine Fragen:

Alu oder Carbon? (Ich mag Carbon, habe im MTB Bereich aber immer noch Vorbehalte, obwohl ich sämtliche Anbauteile in Carbon fahre) Wieviel wiegt der Carbonrahmen? Wieviel die Alu Version? Carbon ist Made in Taiwan, oder? Werden die Rush-Alurahmen immer noch in den USA gemacht? 

Was wiegt ein Carbon SL2 gegenüber dem 5 Lefty? 

Bietet CD keine Tubeless LRS ab Fabrik mehr an?


----------



## Haborym666 (25. März 2009)

@dkc-live: Ist aber ein Rush kein Prophet 
 Ich fand Scuzzlebud angebrachter weil alles quer durch die Welt zusammengekauft ist
(Globalisierung hat auch Vorteile) Außerdem kann ich so das Hinterrad Patrick Duffy nennen (Aufkleber bekomm ich am Freitag


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. März 2009)

ich denk mal das kennt ja jeder sieht schon  ungewohnt aus CD vs Scott..falls jemand nachlesen will wer baut des leichteste genius


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

jaja hat hier abernix zu suchen. ein kumpel hat ein liteville mit lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Die arme Lefty muß in einem Schrott stecken.


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2009)

die Sinterbeläge gingen schon, aber mir hat die Kombination mit den Trickstuff besser gefallen (die subjektive Wahrnehmung kann halt unterschiedlich sein); sollte nur ein Tipp sein falls dir die andere Kombi nicht gefällt. Die Beläge bezieh ich immer direkt über meinen Händler.
Das mit der Kettenstrebe ist normal die sind regelmäßig asymetrisch.

aber die gibt es auch hier und hab mich vertippt RSR:
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/index.php?cPath=2_47_16&page=2


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2009)

hui die sind ja teurer als die ebc gold. naja mal schauen


----------



## Joob (26. März 2009)

Ich habe fahrtechnisch vom SuperV der ersten Generation, eines Jekylls der zweiten Generation und eines F`s alles durch. Das Scalpel ist eine geiles, sehr schnelles Racefully, mit dem ich sogar auch technisch recht schwierige Singletrails/Downhills schaffe. Dieses ist natürlich durch den längeren Radstand bedeutend schwieriger als mit dem Jekyll. Aber ich komme überall runter. Nur lange, sehr steile Treppen mit größeren Absätzen fahre ich damit nicht mehr, denn ich denke, dass das dem gesamten Hinterbau nicht gut tut.

Mehr Fotos kannst du in meinem Album meines Profiles sehen.
Mit weiteren Fotos des langen Winters meine ich die umlackierte Fatty (von schwarz auf weiß) und den Vorbau des Hardtails des Stars&Stripes F`s meiner Frau.

Der Vorbau an meinem Scalpel ist nicht pulverbeschichtet, sondern lackiert. Das Decal/Cannondalelogo wurde mit Klarlack überlackiert.

Der Farbcode ist ein Original Autolack eines italien. Herstellers der dem Cannondale Teamblau fast zu 100% nahe kommt. Ich habe saulange danach gesucht, denn Cannondale gibt keine RAL Codes raus, bzw. es gibt keine RAL Codes von Cannondale, da es eigens gemischte Farben sind.


----------



## 3radfahrer (26. März 2009)

Super, danke für die Info`s. Ist schön mit jemanden zu schreiben, der Erfahrung hat und nicht immer das gerede von unserem Händler. 

Aber ok. Das Bike sieht echt top aus! 

Meine Fatty hab ich nach Entfernen der Cantisockel beschichten lassen. Auch im moment aktuellem weiß! Vorbau ebenfalls. Weißer Lenker noch dabei und dann passts. 

Das mit den Farben ist echt schwer.

Bis dann.

Gruß


----------



## wilson (26. März 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Früher mal ein Jeckyll gefahren, dann einige Jahre Rocky Mountain (vorher ein Slayer (alte Version), aktuell ein Element), soll mein nächstes Bike wieder ein CD sein. Nun hat sich mitterweile die Produktepallette etwas verändert. Einsatzbereich CC/Marathon. Ein Fully solls sein. Ein Rush, am ehesten. Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> Alu oder Carbon? (Ich mag Carbon, habe im MTB Bereich aber immer noch Vorbehalte, obwohl ich sämtliche Anbauteile in Carbon fahre) Wieviel wiegt der Carbonrahmen? Wieviel die Alu Version? Carbon ist Made in Taiwan, oder? Werden die Rush-Alurahmen immer noch in den USA gemacht?
> 
> ...



Na, Cannondalefans? Weiss keiner was?

Wie sähe es mit einem Rize aus? Für Marathon auch geeignet? Gewichte im Vergleich mit dem Rush?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Früher mal ein Jeckyll gefahren, dann einige Jahre Rocky Mountain (vorher ein Slayer (alte Version), aktuell ein Element), soll mein nächstes Bike wieder ein CD sein. Nun hat sich mitterweile die Produktepallette etwas verändert. Einsatzbereich CC/Marathon. Ein Fully solls sein. Ein Rush, am ehesten. Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> Alu oder Carbon? (Ich mag Carbon, habe im MTB Bereich aber immer noch Vorbehalte, obwohl ich sämtliche Anbauteile in Carbon fahre) Wieviel wiegt der Carbonrahmen? Wieviel die Alu Version? Carbon ist Made in Taiwan, oder? Werden die Rush-Alurahmen immer noch in den USA gemacht?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ein Alu-Rush Costumaufbau. Die Anbauteile sind auch alle aus Carbon. Es wiegt fahrfertig in Größe L 10,66Kg. Mein Rahmen allein OHNE Dämpfer 2520g. Der Rush Carbon Hauptrahmen soll ca. 300g leichter sein, hab's aber noch nie nachgewoogen. Die Schwingen sind bei Beiden identisch und aus Alu. Das Alu Rush kommt nach wie vor aus den USA, das Carbon vom Asiaten, nur die Schwinge auch aus USA.


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Früher mal ein Jeckyll gefahren, dann einige Jahre Rocky Mountain (vorher ein Slayer (alte Version), aktuell ein Element), soll mein nächstes Bike wieder ein CD sein. Nun hat sich mitterweile die Produktepallette etwas verändert. Einsatzbereich CC/Marathon. Ein Fully solls sein. Ein Rush, am ehesten. Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> Alu oder Carbon? (Ich mag Carbon, habe im MTB Bereich aber immer noch Vorbehalte, obwohl ich sämtliche Anbauteile in Carbon fahre) Wieviel wiegt der Carbonrahmen? Wieviel die Alu Version? Carbon ist Made in Taiwan, oder? Werden die Rush-Alurahmen immer noch in den USA gemacht?
> 
> ...



neben dem Rush gibt es im CC/Marathon Bereich noch das Scalpel in der Alu und Carbonversion (der Hinterbau ist besteht bei beiden aus Carbon); beide Versionen werden in den USA gefertigt. Gewicht findest du hier unter 2kg in jedem Fall http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306294&highlight=Cannondale

man kann auch ein Rize für den CC/Marathon Bereich aufbauen; der Rahmen liegt bei dem des Rush. Auf einer der letzten Seiten des links war das reine Gewicht gewogen. Das Rize wird sowohl inde Alu als auch in der Carbonversion in den USA gefertigt.

warum  Tubeless die Dinger sind bleischwer - lieber normale Felge mit tubelesskit  moch fragen?


----------



## Matze. (26. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die arme Lefty muß in einem Schrott stecken.





Das arme Scott muß mit einer halben Gabel leben


----------



## wilson (27. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> neben dem Rush gibt es im CC/Marathon Bereich noch das Scalpel in der Alu und Carbonversion (der Hinterbau ist besteht bei beiden aus Carbon); beide Versionen werden in den USA gefertigt. Gewicht findest du hier unter 2kg in jedem Fall http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306294&highlight=Cannondale
> 
> man kann auch ein Rize für den CC/Marathon Bereich aufbauen; der Rahmen liegt bei dem des Rush. Auf einer der letzten Seiten des links war das reine Gewicht gewogen. Das Rize wird sowohl inde Alu als auch in der Carbonversion in den USA gefertigt.
> 
> warum  Tubeless die Dinger sind bleischwer - lieber normale Felge mit tubelesskit  moch fragen?



TNX. Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Rush Alu. Habe was den Rahmen betrifft bei Carbon im MTB-Bereich immer noch so meine Vorbehalte. Beim Rize und Scapel ist mir der Preis einfach etwas zu Nahe an der Schmerzgrenze. Und vom Hinterbau des Scalpels bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Was bringt es, vorne mehr Federweg zu haben als hinten?

Ich fahre z.Z. einen UST LRS und einen mit dem DT Kit. Allerdings beide mit UST Reifen. Auf das Plus an Sicherheit durch die dickere Wandung will ich auch angesichts der Gewichtsersparnis nicht verzichten (man ist auf jeden Fall langsamer, wenn man eine Panne hat). Vorallem im alpinen Bereich habe ich mit UST Reifen die besten Erfahrungen. Dann ist der Gewichtsvorteil eben dahin. Die UST Felge ist zudem einfach viel mehr user friendly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. März 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das arme Scott muß mit einer halben Gabel leben



*Ein Ketzer, steinigt ihn!*


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2009)

@ wilson
Möchtest Du Dein RM Element gegen das Rush austauschen ?

Das Scalpel fuhr sich mit meinem Gewicht nur wie ein komfortables HT,
kein Vergleich mit einem Rush.
Ich bin das Rush vor meinem Element ausführlich probegefahren
und war sehr von der Federperformance des Hinterbau angetan.
Aber das Element gefiel mir am Ende dann doch besser


----------



## spengleschieber (27. März 2009)

scott mit lefty-bekennende Armut!


----------



## fuzzball (27. März 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> TNX. Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Rush Alu. Habe was den Rahmen betrifft bei Carbon im MTB-Bereich immer noch so meine Vorbehalte. Beim Rize und Scapel ist mir der Preis einfach etwas zu Nahe an der Schmerzgrenze. Und vom Hinterbau des Scalpels bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Was bringt es, vorne mehr Federweg zu haben als hinten?
> 
> Ich fahre z.Z. einen UST LRS und einen mit dem DT Kit. Allerdings beide mit UST Reifen. Auf das Plus an Sicherheit durch die dickere Wandung will ich auch angesichts der Gewichtsersparnis nicht verzichten (man ist auf jeden Fall langsamer, wenn man eine Panne hat). Vorallem im alpinen Bereich habe ich mit UST Reifen die besten Erfahrungen. Dann ist der Gewichtsvorteil eben dahin. Die UST Felge ist zudem einfach viel mehr user friendly.



gut das mit dem UST muss jeder für sich entscheiden; bin jemand der auch mit dem Furious Fred Evo keine Panne mit Milch hatte, und ja im Taunus gibt es auch spitze Steine, Dornen und herumliegende Äste 

Alu ist mit auch immer noch lieber als Carbon beim Rahmen, auch wenn ich dafür keinen logischen objektiven Grund benennen kann. Ein Alu Rush Rahmen Kit (einen ausgereifteren Rahmen als diesen, mal abgesehen vom Prophet gibt es im derzeitigen Cannondale Programm wohl nicht) und das gesparte Geld lieber in eine leichtere Lefty Speed Carbon SL stecken


----------



## wilson (27. März 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> gut das mit dem UST muss jeder für sich entscheiden; bin jemand der auch mit dem Furious Fred Evo keine Panne mit Milch hatte, und ja im Taunus gibt es auch spitze Steine, Dornen und herumliegende Äste
> 
> Alu ist mit auch immer noch lieber als Carbon beim Rahmen, auch wenn ich dafür keinen logischen objektiven Grund benennen kann. Ein Alu Rush Rahmen Kit (einen ausgereifteren Rahmen als diesen, mal abgesehen vom Prophet gibt es im derzeitigen Cannondale Programm wohl nicht) und das gesparte Geld lieber in eine leichtere Lefty Speed Carbon SL stecken



Beim Carbon wurde ich bei jedem Steinschlag Angst haben, der Rahmen könnte plötzlich unter meinem Arsch wegbrechen, gerechtfertigt oder nicht, man hört ja so Einiges. Ich denke, dass die Langzeiterfahrungen im Gegensatz zum RR, wo schon seit mehr als 20Jahren Carbon eingesetzt wird, einfach noch fehlen. Zudem ist das Made in USA Argument für mich auch ein Faktor.

Hälst Du den Rush Rahmen für ausgereifter als der Rize? Wenn ja wieso? Wie sieht es mit den Gewichten aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ja eine längere Lefty benötigt. Der 10kg Grenze beim Rize kommt man vermutlich ja nur mit dem Topmodel nahe...


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

An alle Cannondaler im Münchner Raum: Wo kauft ihr eure Bikes ? Welcher Laden ist gut ?


----------



## fuzzball (27. März 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Beim Carbon wurde ich bei jedem Steinschlag Angst haben, der Rahmen könnte plötzlich unter meinem Arsch wegbrechen, gerechtfertigt oder nicht, man hört ja so Einiges. Ich denke, dass die Langzeiterfahrungen im Gegensatz zum RR, wo schon seit mehr als 20Jahren Carbon eingesetzt wird, einfach noch fehlen. Zudem ist das Made in USA Argument für mich auch ein Faktor.
> 
> Hälst Du den Rush Rahmen für ausgereifter als der Rize? Wenn ja wieso? Wie sieht es mit den Gewichten aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ja eine längere Lefty benötigt. Der 10kg Grenze beim Rize kommt man vermutlich ja nur mit dem Topmodel nahe...



hab bisher drei Carbonbikes gehabt, das Raven ist mein Sammlerstück, das Taurine fährt jetzt mein Vater und das Scale ist mir nach zirka 3 Monaten gebrochen (scott war aber sehr kulant und hat es zurück genommen ohne wenn und aber). Deswegen hab ich auch meine Vorbhalte gegen Carbon.

Ja denke das Rush ist ausgereifter, zunächst wurden die Schwachstellen/Kinderkrankheiten, wie der Hinterbau  schon nachgebessert und das Rush dürfte Wartungsärmer sein da es ein klassischer Eingelenker ist ggü dem Mehrgelenker Rize mit den ganzen Lagern. Versteh mich nicht falsch das Rize ist ein  Bike, aber es gibt halt noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen wie z.B. Erdi mit seinem Rush von mehreren Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 113966 (28. März 2009)

meine beiden neuen


----------



## Taxoffice! (29. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Cannondale Prophet. Geändert wird noch die Sattelstütze (Joplin) und an die Gabel kommen noch Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CD Rush (29. März 2009)

Hier ist meins.

Grüße.

CD Rush


----------



## wilson (29. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ wilson
> Möchtest Du Dein RM Element gegen das Rush austauschen ?
> 
> Das Scalpel fuhr sich mit meinem Gewicht nur wie ein komfortables HT,
> ...



Der wahre Grund, wieso ich ein CD will, ist die Lefty. Es gibt einfach keine bessere Gabel!


----------



## gmk (29. März 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cannondale Prophet. Geändert wird noch die Sattelstütze (Joplin) und an die Gabel kommen noch Aufkleber.



*schöner stimmiger* aufbau ... 
prophet seit 2009 r.i.p.
wie sind die felgen und reifen - empfehlenswert?


----------



## Taxoffice! (30. März 2009)

2009 gibt's das Prophet doch noch. Cannondale hätte anstatt dem Moto lieber ein Carbon Prophet bauen sollen; das wäre der Knaller gewesen. 

Von den Reifen bin ich wirklich überascht. Die funktionieren wirklich sehr gut, obwohl ich mir gesagt habe das ich mir nie mehr andere Refen als Maxxis kaufen würde, habe mich aber wegen dem guten Preis doch für Schwalbe entschieden. 
Die Laufräder sind auch Top, Konuslager forever.

Grüße


----------



## gmk (30. März 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> *2009 gibt's das Prophet doch noch.* Cannondale hätte anstatt dem Moto lieber ein Carbon Prophet bauen sollen; das wäre der Knaller gewesen.
> 
> Von den Reifen bin ich wirklich überascht. Die funktionieren wirklich sehr gut, obwohl ich mir gesagt habe das ich mir nie mehr andere Refen als Maxxis kaufen würde, habe mich aber wegen dem guten Preis doch für Schwalbe entschieden.
> Die Laufräder sind auch Top, Konuslager forever.
> ...



*ja bei uns
im amiland nimma*
>
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/mountain.html

danke für die infos!  wie viel km bist schon gefahren?

hat dein rahmen eine iscg aufnahme wie das prophet x ?


----------



## Taxoffice! (30. März 2009)

Bin mit dem Rad ungefähr 450km gefahren. Der Rahmen hat keine iscq Aufnahme, brauche ich aber auch nicht. Fahre eine Shaman Racing Enduro Kettenführung mit Innenlagerlagermontage, die funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut, nur die Montage war etwas knifflig.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussl79 (31. März 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cannondale Prophet. Geändert wird noch die Sattelstütze (Joplin) und an die Gabel kommen noch Aufkleber.



mach da keine aufkleber drauf die sieht doch top so aus  - haste die extra lackieren lassen?


----------



## Taxoffice! (1. April 2009)

Fussl79 schrieb:


> mach da keine aufkleber drauf die sieht doch top so aus  - haste die extra lackieren lassen?



Nein, die habe ich nicht lakieren lassen. 
Wollte mir eigentlich die Original Aufkleber bei cosmic sports bestellen, aber die wollen 37 dafür, somit hat sich das wohl erledigt. Ich mache für die Werbung und muss 37 dafür bezahlen; das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2009)

moin moin!
@ taxoffice: also für den kurs bekommste ja schon fast ne inspektion für die gabel zusammen würde das 3,70 kosten wäre es noch fast vertretbar 

gruß bikefun


----------



## Scalpi (1. April 2009)

CD Rush schrieb:


> Hier ist meins.
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> CD Rush



Schönes Bike, mit ner schwarzen Lefty wäre es auch opt. perfekt (meine Meinung  ).


----------



## KP-99 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

wollte euch nur mal auf folgenden Thread aufmerksam machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390459

Schade, schade......

Gruß
KP


----------



## gmk (3. April 2009)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte euch nur mal auf folgenden Thread aufmerksam machen:
> 
> ...



wieso sollts cannondale anders ergehen ...
vielleicht hats ja auch was positives


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2009)

ja ist wirklich schade (zumal die Fabrik in Bethel mal besucht habe), aber man muss abwarten ob es wirklich dazu kommt - Eurobike - sollte es dazu kommen würde ich mir kein neues Cannondale kaufen und auf ein Unternehmen das in Deutschland fertigt umsteigen  ich fahr keinen Taiwan Bomber :kotz:


----------



## Scalpi (3. April 2009)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte euch nur mal auf folgenden Thread aufmerksam machen:
> 
> ...



...na das wird ja was werden...


----------



## Friedmann (3. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...na das wird ja was werden...



Ich denke mal das die Asiaten mehr drauf haben als die Tommys, jedenfalls in Carbonfragen und da geht ja der Trend hin.
Ich hoffe nur das Cannondale nicht zum Billigbike-bauer wird... .


----------



## DragonStyler (3. April 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kauf auf deutsche Produkte umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedmann (3. April 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kauf auf deutsche Produkte umsteigen.




...und was... ein Totwild..., ne Danke!!!
Schon allein wegen der SystemIntegration und dem HeadShok-Maß werde ich Cannondale treu bleiben.


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

Was ist an Rotwild deutsch ?
Das Design, der Rest kommt auch aus Taiwan.


----------



## Scalpi (3. April 2009)

Friedmann schrieb:


> ...und was... ein Totwild..., ne Danke!!!
> Schon allein wegen der SystemIntegration und dem HeadShok-Maß werde ich Cannondale treu bleiben.



Also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen auf einem Bike zu sitzen das ein Steuerrohr von 1/18" hat.
Bin nur gespannt was dann auf dem Oberrohr steht
 Handmade in ... China ???


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

Eh ist ja immerhin von Taiwan die Rede !
Mir tuts auch in der Seele weh, aber qualitativ ist das kein Rückschritt.


----------



## chrikoh (3. April 2009)

Deutsche Bikes werden aber auch in Taiwan gefertigt


----------



## Taxoffice! (3. April 2009)

Der einzige Vorteil in Taiwan zu produzieren ist die Kostenreduzierung.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist Marzocchi:Bevor die ihren Produktionsstandort von Italien nach Taiwan verlegt haben waren alle Gabeln Top und die bisher in Taiwan hergestellten Gablen sind ein Flop.
Ich hoffe zwar nicht das das bei Cannondale genau so ist, aber wenn die wirklich in Taiwan produzieren werden, werde ich mir kein Cannondale mehr kaufen. 

So, mal was erfreulicheres: ein Update von meinem Rad, statt Shimano Xt Laufrädern, habe ich heute mal die Mosher Laufräder getestet (obwohl die Xt auch erstaunlich stabil sind). Aber was mir aufgefallen ist und mich wirklich überrascht hat, die Xt 6 Loch Scheiben haben eine deutlich bessere Bremsleistung als die center lock.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Specialk (3. April 2009)

HANDMADE Bike.....


----------



## varadero (3. April 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> HANDMADE Bike.....


sehr schön! 

Mich quält immer noch der Schnee:


 

 

 

 



daher auch immer noch die _Winterschutzbleche_


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Deutsche Bikes werden aber auch in Taiwan gefertigt



nein die guten nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2009)

Die in Taiwan gefertigten sind ja keine deutschen...


----------



## spengleschieber (4. April 2009)

Grupp:"Wir werden auch in Zukunft in Deutschland produzieren"! (Trigema)


----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2009)

wÃ¼rd ich nicht soviel drauf geben

 âAnfangen im Kleinen, Ausharren in Schwierigkeiten, Streben zum GroÃen.â  

das hat der Herr Krupp gesagt


----------



## badboy-rudi (4. April 2009)

Kein Grund zur Aufregung.
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Asiaten und einem Mexikaner?
Diese haben bisher das "handmade" gemacht.
Und: bei Karbon sind die Asiaten spitze.
Nahezu alle Hersteller lassen ihre Rahmen da fertigen.
Auch ein "deutscher " Hersteller wie Storck.
Selbst die Italiener, bisher so stolz auf ihre rein italienische Fertigung, lassen ihre Plastik-renner in Fernost herstellen (Colnago, Pinarello,ect.)
Wird schwer werden, einen deutschen Hersteller zu finden.
Stahlrahmen von Marschall- rein deutsch.


----------



## DragonStyler (4. April 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Deutsche Bikes werden aber auch in Taiwan gefertigt



Zumindest Votec und Nicolai nicht...


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2009)

Alutech, Wiesmann und diverse andere auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puhderbär (5. April 2009)

schade schade, dass mit der Produktionsverlagerung. Naja hier mein F700SL.


----------



## dkc-live (5. April 2009)

hübsch


----------



## ]:-> (5. April 2009)

hi,war gestern mit meinem Caffeine mit HeadShock ein bisschen im Wald XC-Fahrtechnik spielen (nach den ganzen Fällarbeiten mit dem Harvester ergeben sich da so einige Hindernisse, Wellen etc.) und was muss ich nun feststellen, im "Lock-Out" Zustand habe ich ca. 5mm Spiel, ebenso beim Einfedern auf den ersten 10-15mm irgendwie ein anderes Gefühl, erst danach kommt spürbar "Gegendruck" von der Gabel.

Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen? Dass ich das nicht selbst reparieren kann steht wahrscheinlich fest, aber was könnte da überhaupt passiert sein (Bike wurde bisher nur selten im echten Gelände gefahren und kommt aus dem Spät-Sommer 08)?

danke euch

p.s. ach ja, die fehler sind definitiv erst nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt gekommen.


----------



## Brun0x (5. April 2009)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für ein Sattelstützen Maß für meinen (zukünfitgen) Scalpel Rahmen benötige ? Das Modell ist die Team Replica 2009 Carbon


----------



## fuzzball (5. April 2009)

]:->;5762445 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,war gestern mit meinem Caffeine mit HeadShock ein bisschen im Wald XC-Fahrtechnik spielen (nach den ganzen Fällarbeiten mit dem Harvester ergeben sich da so einige Hindernisse, Wellen etc.) und was muss ich nun feststellen, im "Lock-Out" Zustand habe ich ca. 5mm Spiel, ebenso beim Einfedern auf den ersten 10-15mm irgendwie ein anderes Gefühl, erst danach kommt spürbar "Gegendruck" von der Gabel.
> 
> Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen? Dass ich das nicht selbst reparieren kann steht wahrscheinlich fest, aber was könnte da überhaupt passiert sein (Bike wurde bisher nur selten im echten Gelände gefahren und kommt aus dem Spät-Sommer 08)?
> 
> ...



zu wenig Öl. Müsste auch bißchen am Rebound Rädchen siffen (also ein bißchen Öl zu finden sein); ab zum Händler wird auf Gewährleistung repariert und dabei gleich dein Gewicht angeben, damit sie auf dein Gewicht abgestimmt werden kann


----------



## chrikoh (5. April 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Kein Grund zur Aufregung.
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Asiaten und einem Mexikaner?
> Diese haben bisher das "handmade" gemacht.
> Und: bei Karbon sind die Asiaten spitze.
> ...



Meine Rede 
Das bedeutet aber nicht daß die Rahmen schlecht sind
Merida,Giant sind glaub ich auch Taiwan-Bikes


----------



## Scalpi (6. April 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für ein Sattelstützen Maß für meinen (zukünfitgen) Scalpel Rahmen benötige ? Das Modell ist die Team Replica 2009 Carbon



27,2mm


----------



## Brun0x (6. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> 27,2mm



dankeschöööön


----------



## Scalpi (6. April 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> dankeschöööön



...für welches Modell entscheidest Du Dich???
Ich brauche bis mitte Mai auch eine Neue(da wird mein Carbon Team geliefert), ich schwanke zwischen der original verbauten FSA oder der ax. - Degalus.


----------



## ]:-> (7. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zu wenig Öl. Müsste auch bißchen am Rebound Rädchen siffen (also ein bißchen Öl zu finden sein); ab zum Händler wird auf Gewährleistung repariert und dabei gleich dein Gewicht angeben, damit sie auf dein Gewicht abgestimmt werden kann



ui, klingt ja nicht so wild. Siffen tut allerdings garnix. Naja, hoffe mal, dass es nur an dem "bisschen Öl" liegt und sonst nix kaputtgegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nori (7. April 2009)

Sagt mal, hat mittlerweile einer von euch schon eine schaltbare Kettenführung an sein Moto gebaut? Mir geht das Kettenschlagen nämlich ziemlich auf die Nerven.


----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2009)

Ich habe den Eisdielenthread noch garnicht mit meinem Bleieimer belästigt:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. April 2009)

@ nori

nö hab ich net ...gibbet denn sowas dafür überhaupt 

gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (7. April 2009)

nori schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat mittlerweile einer von euch schon eine schaltbare Kettenführung an sein Moto gebaut? Mir geht das Kettenschlagen nämlich ziemlich auf die Nerven.



ja ein guter Bekannter fährt die an seinem Moto1 http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=3cd4f551776ed720d3e38ddc5b598e3b und ich am Perp im Tourentrimm


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. April 2009)

sieht lecker aus  für mich dann eines  in silber  sieht bestimmt nich dolle aus .. aber  wer meckert wird gerädert und geschaltet


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2009)

@nori: Nimm die hier: http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=5ed81e7078e21894d95de6b0d43cdaf0

Kostet die Hälfte von dem Carbon-Teil und wiegt 81g (nachgewogen).


----------



## Brun0x (7. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...für welches Modell entscheidest Du Dich???
> Ich brauche bis mitte Mai auch eine Neue(da wird mein Carbon Team geliefert), ich schwanke zwischen der original verbauten FSA oder der ax. - Degalus.



Erst einmal werde ich meine Easton EA70 weiterfahren.

Rahmen-Gabelset, Laufräder, Lenker-Vorbau und Bremsen haben erst einmal mein Budget gesprengt. Die fehlenden Teile werde ich erst einmal weitestgehend von meinem Giant übernehmen.Die Original Sattelstütze gefällt mir aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. April 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Meine Rede
> Das bedeutet aber nicht daß die Rahmen schlecht sind
> Merida,Giant sind glaub ich auch Taiwan-Bikes



Was habt Ihr gegen Taiwan-Rahmen?  Die drei größten Rahmenhersteller  sind Merida, Giant und Kinesis. Die teilen sich mehr als 80% aller weltweit produzierten Rahmen (http://www.gio.gov.tw/info/nation/ge/fcr97/2008/2/p48.htm). Specialized gehörte schon vor einigen Jahren zu 30% zu Merida. Rotwild lässt ebenfalls zu 100 % in Taiwan fertigen. Scott USA ist in Wirklichkeit biketechnisch ein Schweizer und lässt auch in Taiwan fertigen. Die Carbonrahmen werden meines Wissens von Fastrax gefertigt. Trek ist ebenfalls 100% Taiwan.

Das ist auch weiter kein Problem. Solange der Auftraggeber groß genug ist, kann er technisch festlegen, wie der Rahmen gebaut wird. Das Cannondale also zukünftig mit 1 1/8 Zoll geliefert wird, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das ist nämlich tatsächlich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und wird vom Kunden erwartet...

Handmade ist nicht unbedingt ein Prädikat, worauf ich Wert lege. Wenn der Schweißer Montags in der Früh schlecht gelaunt und noch leicht rauschig in der Arbeit erscheint und mal was zusammenbruzelt. Da ist mir doch jeder langweilige Schweißroboter lieber.

Und wenn Ihr lieb seid, stell ich vielleicht auch nochmal ein Foto von meinem alten Jekyll rein. Da steht auch "Handmade in USA" drauf - ich weiß aber nicht, ober damit nur das Lackieren und Montieren gemeint ist 

Genug der Ketzerei...

Grüße Mike


----------



## fuzzball (7. April 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus  für mich dann eines  in silber  sieht bestimmt nich dolle aus .. aber  wer meckert wird gerädert und geschaltet


mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Farbe, dürfte bei einem BB30 Innenlager wie bei der SL Kurbel nicht passen 



san_andreas schrieb:


> @nori: Nimm die hier: http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=5ed81e7078e21894d95de6b0d43cdaf0
> Kostet die Hälfte von dem Carbon-Teil und wiegt 81g (nachgewogen).


funktioniert die auch mit 3 Fach und einem 44er Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2009)

Der Stinger Tensioner geht nur für 2 Kettenblätter + Bashguard.

Für 3 KB brauchst du die hier:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Geht von 22 - 46 Zähne.


----------



## nori (8. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

danke erst mal für die vielen Tips.

Ich hatte aber eher an eine Kettenführung für zwei Kettenblätter gedacht. Schön mit Bashguard.

Funktionieren die dreifachen denn vernünftig? Scheint mir irgendwie die Bodenfreiheit zu reduzieren?!


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. April 2009)

@fuzzball na dolle nen teil was mich anspricht ..und dannn funzt et net .

@ sanandreas  na vone optik isset aber nich der burner ...aber wenns funzt is dat ok


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2009)

Für die Optik kann ich ja nix !
Soll aber gut funzen !

Hier gibts was exklusiveres:
http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/shop5/


----------



## Brun0x (8. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...für welches Modell entscheidest Du Dich???



Tune


----------



## Scalpi (8. April 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Tune



hört sich gut an, ich werde es wahrscheinlich mit der ax-lightness Daedalus probieren mich schrecken nur folgende Bilder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2009)

@Scalpi: Ich bin ja auch bereit nen Haufen Geld in mein Bike zu stecken....aber mehr als 350 Euro für ne Sattelstütze ? So kann man den Leuten auch das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
Und das Bild da spricht ja Bände...ne tolle Fehlkonstruktion !
Thomson Masterpiece und fertig !


----------



## Scalpi (8. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Scalpi: Ich bin ja auch bereit nen Haufen Geld in mein Bike zu stecken....aber mehr als 350 Euro für ne Sattelstütze ? So kann man den Leuten auch das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
> Und das Bild da spricht ja Bände...ne tolle Fehlkonstruktion !
> Thomson Masterpiece und fertig !



Na ja, da könnte ich gleich bei meiner moots Titan bleiben.
Bei meinem Alu Scalpel hat diese hervorragende Dienste geleistet doch bei dem Carbonmodell sollte dann doch eine Stütze aus gleichen Matereial rein.
Wie gesagt ich schwanke zwischen FSA K-Force SB.25 und der ax-lightness


Ich fand das neue Olympia-Scalpel eigentlich sehr anregend und die haben auch ne ax-lightness verbaut.
Zum Glück habe ich noch zwei Wochen Zeit bis mein neues Frame-Set kommt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. April 2009)

@ nori  sach mal was isn das fürne sattelstütze die du eingebaut hast, alu /carbon ??mir geht meine fsa mittlerweile aufn keks, weil ich merke ,wenn ich so 2-3cm nach vorne rutsche, das die kletterperformance ne ganze ecke besser ist.

gruß bikefun


----------



## Scalpi (8. April 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ nori  sach mal was isn das fürne sattelstütze die du eingebaut hast, alu /carbon ??mir geht meine fsa mittlerweile aufn keks, weil ich merke ,wenn ich so 2-3cm nach vorne rutsche, das die kletterperformance ne ganze ecke besser ist.
> 
> gruß bikefun



Derzeit fahre ich ne Moots Titan, da mein Rahmen aber (leider)  ausgetauscht wird und ich nun nen Carbonrahmen bekomme muss ich mich nach etwas neuen umschauen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. April 2009)

@ scalpi  deien sattelstütze is schlicht und einfach aber schön.
bei meinem bock und der derzeitigen fsa sattelstütze ,fehlen mir so 2-3cm nach vorne um die kleterperformance voll auszuschöpfen habe  den sattel schon bis maximum nach vorne gemacht  und deshalb werd ich eine  sattelstütze ohne versatz einbauen
bild alter zustand


----------



## Brun0x (8. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Na ja, da könnte ich gleich bei meiner moots Titan bleiben.
> Bei meinem Alu Scalpel hat diese hervorragende Dienste geleistet doch bei dem Carbonmodell sollte dann doch eine Stütze aus gleichen Matereial rein.
> Wie gesagt ich schwanke zwischen FSA K-Force SB.25 und der ax-lightness
> 
> ...



Also bei dem Bike fehlen mir die Worte. Der Konzertflügel im Hintergrund wurde bestimmt bereitgestellt um das Bike gebührend zu empfangen 

Was ist denn das für ein Laufradsatz ?

Bezüglich des Sattelstützenbruches - ein Kumpel von mir hat es auch fertig gebracht eine Ritchey Pro ! zu verbiegen. Ich denke Gewicht und Fahrtechnik spielen da eine erhebliche Rolle.


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2009)

Egal, wie man die Stütze zum Brechen bringt...die ax lightness finde ich ziemlich häßlich.
Das Olympia-Bike ist trotzdem ein Traum !


----------



## chrikoh (8. April 2009)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr gegen Taiwan-Rahmen?  Die drei größten Rahmenhersteller  sind Merida, Giant und Kinesis. Die teilen sich mehr als 80% aller weltweit produzierten Rahmen (http://www.gio.gov.tw/info/nation/ge/fcr97/2008/2/p48.htm). Specialized gehörte schon vor einigen Jahren zu 30% zu Merida. Rotwild lässt ebenfalls zu 100 % in Taiwan fertigen. Scott USA ist in Wirklichkeit biketechnisch ein Schweizer und lässt auch in Taiwan fertigen. Die Carbonrahmen werden meines Wissens von Fastrax gefertigt. Trek ist ebenfalls 100% Taiwan.
> 
> Das ist auch weiter kein Problem. Solange der Auftraggeber groß genug ist, kann er technisch festlegen, wie der Rahmen gebaut wird. Das Cannondale also zukünftig mit 1 1/8 Zoll geliefert wird, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das ist nämlich tatsächlich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und wird vom Kunden erwartet...
> 
> ...



Ich sage ja eh nicht daß die Taiwan-Rahmen schlecht sind


----------



## Scalpi (8. April 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Also bei dem Bike fehlen mir die Worte. Der Konzertflügel im Hintergrund wurde bestimmt bereitgestellt um das Bike gebührend zu empfangen
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Laufradsatz ?
> 
> Bezüglich des Sattelstützenbruches - ein Kumpel von mir hat es auch fertig gebracht eine Ritchey Pro ! zu verbiegen. Ich denke Gewicht und Fahrtechnik spielen da eine erhebliche Rolle.




Ich denke mal das ist ein Mavic SLR Laufradsatz, diesen gibt es ja mittlerweile nicht nur mit roten sondern auch mit schwarzen Naben.


----------



## nori (8. April 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ nori  sach mal was isn das fürne sattelstütze die du eingebaut hast, alu /carbon ??



Also das ist eine ganz schlichte von FSA. Ist auf jeden Fall Alu, welches Modell genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ist auch ganz ok, zeigt zumindest keine Abnutzungserscheinungen durch das ständige Rauf und Runter. Ich warte aber eigentlich nur darauf, dass ich wieder zu ein wenig Geld komme und dann gibt es eine versenkbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (8. April 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist ein Mavic SLR Laufradsatz, diesen gibt es ja mittlerweile nicht nur mit roten sondern auch mit schwarzen Naben.



Mavic-ja, SLR-nein. Ist ein Carbon Laufradsatz von Mavic. Gibts aber noch nicht für Endverbrecher.


----------



## matzems (9. April 2009)

uih, gebrochene Sattelstütze!!! ist ja übel. hab mal einen kennen gerlernt bei dem ist der sattel abgegangen (nicht gut festgemacht) und der hat die Sattelstütze in seinen Ar...CH gerammt! Beckenbruch...! ne ganz üble nummer. 
Also dem Carbon trau ich net übern weg.
Schade dass stahl-rahmen immer mehr in den hintergrund geraten. ein hochwertiger stahlrahmen ist nicht umbedingt schwerer als ein alu rahmen, hat aber viel bessere eigenschaften als alu, und als der carbon-müll sowie so.
Stahl hält ewig, bricht nicht plötzlich, sondern kündigt sich lang an. ist mega stabil, leicht zu verabeiten (kaum verarbeitungsmängel) und steif, zäh, fest.
Und dieser "gewichtswahnsinn" ist doch eh völlig schwachsinn, solang man noch 5 kilo zu viel auf den rippen hat, spielen 1 kilo am fahrrad mehr auch keine rolle.


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2009)

Das ist leider Quatsch. Bin mit meinen 100kg Kampfgewicht neulich ein DH-Bike gefahren, das gut 2,5kg leichter war als meines. Handlingmäßig ein himmelweiter Unterschied, mal abgesehen von anderem Modell, Kinematik etc..


----------



## matzems (9. April 2009)

mann muß aber äpfel mit äpfel vergleichen. gewicht ist nicht immer ausschlaggebend für das händling. steifgkeit des rahmens, der gabel, geometrie...
hochwertige Stahlrahmen (komplett hardtail) wiegen inkl. gabel schon ab 1800g (mittelschwerer, mittelgroßer fahrer). Carbon-rahmen ohne gabel meist 1200-1400. kann mir net vorstellen dass die paar gramm wirklich im normalbetrieb spürbar sind. ok, für profis im rennen, wo jede hundertstel sekunde zählt sicher schon. also mir wär dich sicherheit und langlebigkeit 500g mehr locker wert. 
gib mal bei wikipedia "fahrradrahmen" an, und les mal den teil bei material durch mit vor und nachteilen. wenn man dann noch googelt mit gebrochenen carbon-teilen.
Es geht doch nichts über guten alten deutschen stahl! Der hält!


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2009)

wo gibt es noch deutschen stahl ...

pfff das kann doch niemand bezahlen. die paar walzwerke die sich noch halten.
außerdem sehen die schlimmer aus als in china


----------



## matzems (9. April 2009)

;-) da muss ich dir leider recht geben. 
die auswahl an guten stahlrahmen ist leider sehr bescheiden! leider sind die leute verrückt nach alu und carbon rahmen, so dass es kaum noch gut hersteller für stahlrahmen gibt. 
ist wie bei so vielen, "Jeder will dass, was alle haben wollen, aber dass ist meist die schlechtere wahl!"
und thyssen krupp entläßt auch 1000 leute. ;-( die zukunft sieht also düster aus für stabile rahmen. bald fährt wohl jeder nen kunststoff fahrad, wo man nie weiß wann was wegbricht.


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2009)

naja du übertreibst. man kann die kunststoff dinger bei gleichen gewicht, stabiler als stahl bauen!


----------



## mucho (9. April 2009)

1800 gr für stahlrahmen und gabel? is n witz oder...
hast du überhaupt mal einen carbonrahmen gefahren oder sogar besessen?
das handelsübliche stahl ist schwerer als aluminium und auch in der rahmenkonstruktion nicht so steif. dafür ist es das material, was am leichtesten zu verarbeiten ist. 
mittlerweile bin ich bei carbon angekommen und voll und ganz überzeugt, auch wenn ich vorher carbon bei mtbs abgelehnt habe. wenn man vernünftig mit dem werkstoff umgeht, dann hat man an einem carbonrahmen länger seine freude als an einem aluminiumrahmen, da sich der durch seine stärkere materialermüdung schneller "weichtritt".
ich merk aber schon, dass du einer von den sturköpfen bist, die auch beim mtb fahren nach dem prinzip gehen: wo gehobelt wird, da MÜSSEN späne fallen.
und wenn der rahmen bricht dann kenn ich bestimmt irgendjemanden, der mir das ding wieder zu nem fahrbaren untersatz zusammenbrät.


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2009)

Und das gute ist: für die Fertigung von Carbon-Rahmen braucht man kaum qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte, da man ihnen eigentlich nur sagen muß, wo welche Matten hingelegt werden müssen (...grob gesagt). Deshalb ist die Fertigung auch problemlos in gewissen Ländern zum relativen Spottpreis möglich.
In einem Interview mit Hr. Lynskey (Gründer von Litespeed und jetzt Hersteller von Lynskey Ti-Rahmen) gabs da mal sehr interessante Ausführungen.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man ab dem Kauf eines carborades praktisch ein Stück Sondermüll mit sich herumzieht.
Mal ganz abgesehen von der gesundheitschädlichen Fertigung und den dabei entstehenden Abfällen.

Diese Punkte sind einfach zu erwähnen, wenn es um Carbon geht.
Wie man sie für sich selbst einwertet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## briskly_biker (9. April 2009)

Tach zusammen!

Bin neu hier und hab grad den Beitrag hier gefunden!
Fahr en Cannondale F4...hat auch nen Taiwan-Rahmen...un dazu seit gestern en niegelnagelneuen Satz Furious Fred drauf *stolz schau*...

grüße


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. April 2009)

egal was  man für einen rahmen fährt , denn umweltgerecht würde nur ein material in frage kommen.....HOLZ daher spielt es kaum eine rolle was für ein rahmen man fährt . Der aufwand gemessen am herstellungsprozess , is stahl wohl der simpelste und kosten günstigste, danach bin ich mir nich so sicher ob titan vor alu kommt carbon is halt nich einfach mal eben zu machen , denn dazu gehört schon einiges know how um die faser herzustellen  und dann auch noch präzise zu verarbeiten ,hinzukommt es ist ein handarbeits prozess der Faser die gewünschte form angedeihen zu lassen, und das so zu laminieren das es auch im nach hinein die zuvor berechneten eigenschaften ergibt.Und wenn beim laminieren schon schei..gebaut wird und zu wenig oder zuviel harz aufgetragen wird , oder zu wenige fasermattten an den stark beanspruchten teilen verwand wird , ist es nur ne frage der zeit wann das teil zu bruch geht . Überbeanspruchnung inklusive . (nen video vom craschen einer formel 1 nase is schon interessant)Zudem  habe ich  heut morgen staunen müssen  nen geigenbauer is hingegangen und hat  cellos ,violinen und geigen  nahezu komplett aus carbon gebaut das einzige was nicht aus dem stoff war  sind die saiten ,die brücke,und die saitenhalter und stimmgriffe 
fehlt nur noch das die erotikszene  die dinger in carbon macht


----------



## matzems (9. April 2009)

die wahl des rahmen-materials ist echt schon ne philosophie. 
1800 gramm, inkl. gabel:z.b. www.wiesmann-bikes.de. ist natürlich teuer, weil das maßanfertigung ist. leider gibt es nicht viele gute stahlrahmen-bauer mehr. ist halt einfach nimmer gefragt. bei "mehr zu material und verarbeitung" ist auch einiges interessantes geschrieben. 
mann stelle sich mal ein szenario vor: steiles downhill stück, man "steigt" unfreiwillig über den lenker ab, und das bike fliegt hinterher und der rahmen landet auf nem stein. auch wenn man nichts sieht, weiß man net ob die carbonfaser beschädigt bzw. porös wurde. der bruch von carbon passiert plötzlich, mit 100% totalversagen meist. mir persönlich wär dies zu heiß. wenn ich mit 40kmh, über stock und stein krache brauch ich 100% vertrauen.


----------



## Gitanes (9. April 2009)

Hier geht's zwar eigentlich um Cannondale und damit um alles andere als Stahl, aber 1800 Gramm für Rahmen inkl. Gabel ist doch wohl absolut unrealistisch. Welcher Wiesmann-Rahmen soll denn das erreichen? Eine wirklich leichte Stahl-Sarr-Gabel wiegt zwischen 800 und 900 Gramm, blieben für den Rahmen unter 1 kg, völlig absurd. Leichte Stahlrahmen liegen zwischen 1,8 und 2 kg, wohlgemerkt ohne Gabel, alles drunter ist extremer und entsprechend teurer Leichtbau.


----------



## fuzzball (9. April 2009)

also von der Herstellung dürften Titanrahmen am aufwendigsten sein, wegen den verwendeten Gasen zum schweißen; Alu und Stahl geben sich nicht viel und Carbon ist nur insoweit aufwendig das man für jede Größe eine andere Form braucht. 
Hab selbst 2 Carbonrahmen besessen, einer schmückt meine Sammlung (Raven) und den anderen (Scale) hab ich nach 3 Monaten mit Bruch am Steuerrohr (total lustig bei mehr als 40km/h) zurückgegeben. Was mich aber am meisten speziell an den Carbon HT nervt ist die Dämpfung, wieso??? wenn ich komfort haben will fahr ich ein Fully.... 
letztendlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er fahren will, ich hab mich derzeit für Alu entschieden und werde auch auf absehbare zeit nicht davon abweichen. 
Das ist genauso wie Diskussion ob ein Produktionsstandort besser ist als der andere, ich verbinde Cannondale immer mit USA, wenn diese jetzt in Taiwan produziert werden ist es nicht mehr dasselbe was ich damit verbinde; würde auch keinen Porsche kaufen der in Taiwan produziert wird. Deswegen werde ich für mein nächstes Bikeprojekt Nicolai oder ein Intense den Cannondale Taiwan Bomber vorziehen. Eigentlich schade hatte inzwischen fast alle Teile für mein Alu Moto beisammen, aber was nützt mir eine Garantie, wenn ich bei einem Tausch kein vergleichbares mehr bekomme


----------



## subdiver (9. April 2009)

Die CD-Fans erleben das, was RM-Fans letztes Jahr schon erlebt haben 
(bzgl. der Fernostfertigung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. April 2009)

zum Glück gibt es ja Alternativen


----------



## schnellejugend (9. April 2009)

matzems schrieb:


> steiles downhill stück, man "steigt" unfreiwillig über den lenker ab, und das bike fliegt hinterher und der rahmen landet auf nem stein. auch wenn man nichts sieht, weiß man net ob die carbonfaser beschädigt bzw. porös wurde. der bruch von carbon passiert plötzlich, mit 100% totalversagen meist. mir persönlich wär dies zu heiß. wenn ich mit 40kmh, über stock und stein krache brauch ich 100% vertrauen.




Ist und bleibt Schwachsinn.
Mein Lieblingsbild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mete (9. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja du übertreibst. man kann die kunststoff dinger bei gleichen gewicht, stabiler als stahl bauen!



Ich glaube, was Stahl anbelangt, sind das nur Vorurteile die hier breitgeschlagen werden. Fakt ist, es gibt Stähle mit Zugfestigkeiten deutlich über 1400MPa, die sich auch noch verarbeiten lassen (allerdings meist als Bleche). Rahmen um 1200g (Columbus Foco wiegt zum Beispiel schon um 1300-1400g, selbst mein Bianchi Martini Racing aus Dedacciai Zero von 1997 hatte in 20" 1670g, das war ein grundsolider Rahmen) sind damit durchaus realistisch und auch steif (alles eine Frage der Dimensionierung) und haltbar. Problematisch ist lediglich die geringe Wandstärke und dass kaum ein Mensch hochwertige Stahlrohre am Rad haben möchte. Für den Preis kaufen die meisten lieber gleich eine Plastikkiste. Es gibt also einfach keine Rohre zu kaufen und damit kaum entsprechende Rahmen.


----------



## badboy-rudi (10. April 2009)

Viees spielt sich aber auch im Kopf ab.
Um das Beispiel aus der RR- Szene zu nennen:
Wie haben damals alle auf Alu- Rahmen geschimpft, ging nix über Stahl.
Mittlerweile ist die Diskussion der Umstieg von Alu auf Carbon.
Dass man auch mit Alu sehr schöne und leichte Räder herstellen oder tunen kann, wurde hier z. Bsp. ja schon oft bewiesen.
Ich habe zwei Alu- CD und ein 50% Karbon RR von CD und ich fahre sie alle sehr gern.
Das Karbon- Ding ist halt leichter, weitaus steiffer und auffälliger als der Rest.


----------



## schnellejugend (10. April 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was Stahl anbelangt, sind das nur Vorurteile die hier breitgeschlagen werden. Fakt ist, es gibt Stähle mit Zugfestigkeiten deutlich über 1400MPa, die sich auch noch verarbeiten lassen (allerdings meist als Bleche). Rahmen um 1200g (Columbus Foco wiegt zum Beispiel schon um 1300-1400g, selbst mein Bianchi Martini Racing aus Dedacciai Zero von 1997 hatte in 20" 1670g, das war ein grundsolider Rahmen) sind damit durchaus realistisch und auch steif (alles eine Frage der Dimensionierung) und haltbar. Problematisch ist lediglich die geringe Wandstärke und dass kaum ein Mensch hochwertige Stahlrohre am Rad haben möchte. Für den Preis kaufen die meisten lieber gleich eine Plastikkiste. Es gibt also einfach keine Rohre zu kaufen und damit kaum entsprechende Rahmen.



Überschrift: Hätten-Könnten-Würden.


----------



## ]:-> (10. April 2009)

Was die China/Taiwan-Diskussion angeht:
Ich werde mir in Zukunft keinen weiteren Cannondale Alu-Rahmen mehr kaufen. Dabei geht es mir nicht um Qualitätssorgen, wenn ich einen guten, qualitativ hochwertigen Alu-Rahmen aus Fernost will, dann greife ich zu Canyon, Stevens etc.
Das ist aber alles eine Frage des "Bauchgefühls": Ein Alu-Cannondale kommt/kam für mich aus den USA, ein Rocky aus Canada. Gottseidank habe ich bei beiden noch kurz vor der Werksschließung zugeschlagen.
Dabei war beim Kauf nicht unwesentlich eben der Aspekt dass es nicht wie alle anderen aus der selben großen Fabrik irgendwo in Fernost kommt, dafür habe ich auch gerne etwas mehr bezahlt. Nun ist (bzw. sind beide Marken) nurnoch eine von vielen die den Bonus des "Besonderen" einfach nicht mehr haben und im sonstigen Vergleich sehen sie dann eher schlecht aus.

viele Grüße

p.s. möchte mir vll. noch ein 08er Alu-Scalpell ergattern, kann mir da jemand was zum Gewicht sagen? Brauche einfach noch ein richtiges Race-Fully.


----------



## mete (10. April 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Überschrift: Hätten-Könnten-Würden.



Nein, bestell ein paar hunderttausend Rohrsätze bei einem großen Stahlhersteller und schon hast Du das, was ich beschrieben haben. Technologisch ist das überhaupt kein Problem, konkurrenzfähige Stahlrahmen zu bauen, nur will das keiner.
Was hier zu Stahl steht ist jedenfalls größtenteils Humbug. nicht steifer => E-Modul von Stahl ist dreimal so hoch, wie der von Aluminium, => Gewicht siehe oben


----------



## mtboma (10. April 2009)

Papalapapp: mal wieder ein Bild vom Aktuellen:




Aus Alu. Ein Carbon Bike habe ich auch und aus Stahl gleich mehrere


----------



## mucho (10. April 2009)

schade, dass der ast da am rad hängt


----------



## gmk (10. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Papalapapp: mal wieder ein Bild vom Aktuellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke
der threadtitel ist nämlich:
* Wie viele Cannondale Fahrer gibt es hier im Forum und welches Modell?*

schönes rush!! 
was sind das für pedale??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zylinder (11. April 2009)

also ich fahr seit kurzem die F800 SL

nebenbei, bisher einfach klasse. komm auch mit der etwas eigenen gangschaltung sehr gut zurecht. 

nur, die feder is viel zu weich!!! bei jeder abfahrt ins tal haut es mich beinah über den lenker so ferdert die ein!

vielleicht tausch ich auch mal den lenker mal aus. so gerade wie der is is das doch nix.


----------



## fideldidel (11. April 2009)

Nach einem F1000 in früheren Jahren habe ich mir ein CD Bad Boy mit einer neuen Rohloff aufgebaut. Etwas schwierig war wie hier öfters diskutiert die Zugverlegung aufgrund der ungünstigen internen Zugverlegung bei dem eigentlich für Alfine ausgelegten Rahmen. Ich habe mich getraut zu bohren...
Detailbilder in meinem Album...
Ach ja, ansonsten habe ich günstig die alte XT-4-Kolben-Bremse mit Stahlflexleitungen erstanden und verbaut. Die Rohloff steckt noch in eiiner hässliche 517er Mavic, kommt aber bald auch in eine DT EX 5.1, wie vorne auch. Die Stylo-Kurbel ist eher noch ein günstiger Kompromiss, da schaue ich noch nach etwas schönem und leichtem. Es ist erstaunlich wie gut das Rad auch in mittelschwerem Gelände geht.


----------



## fuzzball (11. April 2009)

zylinder schrieb:


> nur, die feder is viel zu weich!!! bei jeder abfahrt ins tal haut es mich beinah über den lenker so ferdert die ein!



einfach den Luftdruck erhöhen (aber bitte nicht mit einer Tankstellenpumpe) und alles ist  
überleg gerade wann es die letzte Fatty mit einer klassischen Feder gab


----------



## fideldidel (11. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> einfach den Luftdruck erhöhen (aber bitte nicht mit einer Tankstellenpumpe) und alles ist
> überleg gerade wann es die letzte Fatty mit einer klassischen Feder gab


In meiner Fatty ist die härtere Feder die eigenlich für schwerere Fahrer ausgelegt ist. Wiege knapp unter 80 und sollte eigentlich die blaue Feder fahren und nicht die rote. Wie siehts denn mit dem richtigen Druck aus. Habe im Moment 8bar. (ziemlich genau, da gute Dämpferpumpe)


----------



## fuzzball (11. April 2009)

zunächst was für eine Feder, die einzigen Fatty Modelle die ich mit Feder kenne sind die Super Fatty M, Fatty D und Fatty M; sorry bin einfach neugierig 
hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks muss ich zugeben  da ich mir das nie aufgeschrieben habe und es demzufolge ganz schnell wieder vergessen habe  insoweit ärgerlich, da wir ungefähr auf ein vergleichbares Gewicht kommen

PS. das am BB ist doch eine Super Fatty Ultra DL , welche ölgedämpft und luftgefedert ist


----------



## fideldidel (11. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zunächst was für eine Feder, die einzigen Fatty Modelle die ich mit Feder kenne sind die Super Fatty M, Fatty D und Fatty M; sorry bin einfach neugierig
> hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks muss ich zugeben  da ich mir das nie aufgeschrieben habe und es demzufolge ganz schnell wieder vergessen habe  insoweit ärgerlich, da wir ungefähr auf ein vergleichbares Gewicht kommen


Es geht um die die Negativfeder. Ansonsten ist es eine Fatty DL 80, wie sie im 2006er Bad Boy verbaut war. Ob Ultra oder Super wiess ich nicht. Hat auf jeden Fall keinen roten Rebound-Regler oben drauf, sondern nur den Lockout


----------



## fideldidel (11. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zunächst was für eine Feder, die einzigen Fatty Modelle die ich mit Feder kenne sind die Super Fatty M, Fatty D und Fatty M; sorry bin einfach neugierig
> hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks muss ich zugeben  da ich mir das nie aufgeschrieben habe und es demzufolge ganz schnell wieder vergessen habe  insoweit ärgerlich, da wir ungefähr auf ein vergleichbares Gewicht kommen
> 
> PS. das am BB ist doch eine Super Fatty Ultra DL , welche ölgedämpft und luftgefedert ist



Danke, das hilft aber schon mal. Der genaue Typ war mir gar nicht so klar.


----------



## Brun0x (11. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Papalapapp: mal wieder ein Bild vom Aktuellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike !

Weißt du was es auf die Waage bringt ?


----------



## mtboma (11. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> danke
> der threadtitel ist nämlich:
> * Wie viele Cannondale Fahrer gibt es hier im Forum und welches Modell?*
> 
> ...



Pedale sind die einseitigen SPD fürs Rennrad, die hab ich einfach mal ausprobiert da sie einen besseren stand bieten durch die breite Standfläche. Sind übrigens viel leichter als die XTR. PD-A520 ist die Bezeichnung.
Taugen aber nur wer noch wie früher die Hakenpedale mit Riemchen blind aufnehmen kann  -  da ja nur ein einseitiger Einstig gegeben ist. Ich persönlich finde sie klasse. Mir bieten sie besseren Stand. Schuh ist lange nicht so kippelig wie auf den anderen SPD. Gerade wehr dazu neigt schief auf dem Rad zu sitzen wenn die Füsse sich verkanten bei niedriger Sitzposition sollte die mal probieren.

@ BrunOx:

Das Gewicht kenne ich nicht da ginge sicherlich noch was. besonders HR. Aber das ist ja so ne Sache. Habe gerade gestern morgen die XTR VR Scheibenbremse gegen eine alte 525 Deore getauscht und noch ne große Scheibe ran gemacht. Bestimmt gefühlte 300g mehr Gewicht. Aber jetzt kann ich bremsen und  Standfester. Die kleine XTR konnte ich nur in 160 anschrauben da IS Aufnahme. Hat mir nicht getaugt grauenvoll diese kleine Bremse. Habe ja noch meine XT 4-Kolben Bremse. Wenn es da eine Möglichkeit gibt um sie vorne auf 180 zu bauen soll die da eigentlich dran. 

Insgesammt ist es aber Ok so vielleicht 12,5 - 13 geschätzt. Etwas schwerer als mein Ghost Lector RT Team das hat gewogene 11,5 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (11. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Pedale sind die einseitigen SPD fürs Rennrad, die hab ich einfach mal ausprobiert da sie einen besseren stand bieten durch die breite Standfläche. Sind übrigens viel leichter als die XTR. PD-A520 ist die Bezeichnung.
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...


solltest aber mal "normale" clickpedale probieren - verwende nur time und die sind spitze

wieso?? einfach adapter besorgen ....
gewicht ist ganz schön hoch aber bei so einem schönem bike nebensächlich


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


>


  so muss nen frühlingsbild ausschauen
gruß bikefun


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2009)

schönes bike, nur arg komischer aufbau


----------



## mtboma (11. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schönes bike, nur arg komischer aufbau




Was ist da komisch?


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2009)

sündteuerer sattel. billigste stütze und die bremsen. leitungslasso.

es ist hübsch aber unrund


----------



## fideldidel (11. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> @ BrunOx:
> 
> ... Die kleine XTR konnte ich nur in 160 anschrauben da IS Aufnahme. Hat mir nicht getaugt grauenvoll diese kleine Bremse. Habe ja noch meine XT 4-Kolben Bremse. Wenn es da eine Möglichkeit gibt um sie vorne auf 180 zu bauen soll die da eigentlich dran.



Mach das. Ich fahre die auch. Nach einigen anderen Modellen ist dieser "Oldtimer" für mich immer noch top, da er wie ein Überraschungsei gleich drei Wünsche erfüllt:
Leicht
Stark
und ich finde auch noch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (11. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sündteuerer sattel. billigste stütze und die bremsen. leitungslasso.
> 
> es ist hübsch aber unrund



Ach so, ich dachte schon was ernstes 

Ne mal klar, Sattel muss sein, fahre nur noch dieses Model. Stützen brechen bei mir auch schon mal bzw. so lange ich noch am richtig Position suchen bin ist da auch was ausgelutschtes gut zum probieren. Aber ne Thomson könnte schon passen. Leitungen kürze ich nur ungern da ich meine Bikes öfter mal umbaue. Aber so weit gefällt es mir selber jetzt auch, wenn dann die XT Bremse noch hinkommt wird es wohl so bleiben.

Kim


----------



## baltes21 (11. April 2009)

naja, ich würd sagen die stütze ist nicht besser oder schlechter als die originale cd fire carbon.


----------



## chrikoh (11. April 2009)

Endlich wiedereinmal ein Rush-war schon lange keines mehr da


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. April 2009)

Hallöchen,

hier nochmal mein F700, aber jetzt ist es fertig und voll Alpen-X tauglich!


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2009)

endlich kommen mal ein hardtails mit ordentlichen reifen


----------



## mtboma (11. April 2009)

Super schön ist es geworden  Wenn du jetzt noch wagemutig wirst machste irgendwo noch einen kleinen Farbtupfer hin.


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch wagemutig wirst machste irgendwo noch einen kleinen Farbtupfer hin.



sind sie den verrückt? NEIN um himmels willen


----------



## Calli Potter (11. April 2009)

Lass das Bike so wie es ist, aber am besten würde es aussehen, wenn es voller Schlamm und Dreck ist  

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike beim  Pädchen fahren


----------



## fuzzball (12. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


>


finde es sieht stimmig aus 
was mich stören würde wäre der lange Vorbau und der Rizer, dann lieber ein kürzerer steilerer Vorbau und dafür einen Flat; beim vorderen Reifen sieht der Abstand zumindest auf dem Bild sehr gering aus, dass könnte knapp werden mit viel Dreck auf den Reifen oder täuscht das Bild 



dkc-live schrieb:


> endlich kommen mal ein hardtails mit ordentlichen reifen


ja nee is klar, was willste denn mit den Kinderreifen


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. April 2009)

Danke für das positive Feedback! 

Der Vorbau passt schon aufgrund der Rahmengröße L und meiner Größe 1,90m. Der Rizer ist angenehmer, vorallem beim Alpen-X und macht einfach mehr Spaß beim fahren.

Mit dem Reifen ist schon eng, sind halt 2,35er auch wegen der Robustheit beim Alpencross! 

Und dreckig wird`s bestimmt auch noch. Hab`s ja gerade erst sauber gemacht! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (12. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Mit dem Reifen ist schon eng, sind halt 2,35er auch wegen der Robustheit beim Alpencross!



da geht nichts über den Maxxis Minion mit der 60aMP Mischung, nicht eine Panne in 2 Wochen von  Arc 2000 nach Wolkenstein


----------



## ]:-> (12. April 2009)

Hi,
so mein Caffeine F1 Fatty Ultra war jetzt mal beim offiziellen Wiegen. 10.3kg incl. Pedalen.
Ich würde ja so gerne die 9.99 haben incl. Pedalen 

Tuningpotential ohne die Performance zu verschlechtern sehe ich noch bei:
Reifen (Aspen anstelle Larsen) = - 100g/Paar
Pedale (XTR anstelle 540)= -30g/Paar
Sattelschelle ohne Schnellspanner= -20g
das wären die Sachen, mit kleinem Finanzaufwand, da ich den Rest eh noch brauchen kann.

Wie sieht es mit dem C-Dale Vorbau aus? Habe das gefühl der wiegt n Kilo.

Bei der Kurbel, aktuell XT und beim Laufradsatz (XTR/4.2d/supercomp)=1560g wäre auch noch Potential, ist aber schon recht teuer.
Der Rest ist (bis auf den Umwerfer schon XTR), die Komponenten WCS, Stütze Thomson Elite (hier vll. noch Potentlial).

Ehrlich gesagt ist bei mir ein gewaltiges Tuning-Fieber ausgebrochen, dennoch solche Sachen wie Papierreifen etc. will ich nicht, es soll so auf jeden Fall Marathon-Tauglich sein.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. April 2009)

Nen schönen Vorbau für meine Lefty und 25,4 Lenker suche ich auch noch...

Bitte nicht wieder soein 380 Euro CNC-Ding vorschlagen


----------



## fuzzball (12. April 2009)

oder sich beim Händler den leichtesten aussuchen 

  auf jedenfall keinen OS nehmen; nächste Woche kommen noch die Klemmen von einem Syntace F99 (oder F119?) und noch das Gewicht für die 6 Titanschrauben abziehen (da ich gesehen hab die waren auf dem Bild noch gar nicht montiert) mal schaun wo wir landen  Alternativ einen Brunn Vorbau, welcher mit Titanschrauben auf 118gr bringt, aber CNC......


----------



## fuzzball (12. April 2009)

]:->;5784748 schrieb:
			
		

> Tuningpotential ohne die Performance zu verschlechtern sehe ich noch bei:
> Reifen (Aspen anstelle Larsen) = - 100g/Paar
> Pedale (XTR anstelle 540)= -30g/Paar CB Eggis SL -90gr
> Sattelschelle ohne Schnellspanner= -20g
> ...



dann kommen noch hinzu Bremsscheiben, Beläge, Schlauch/Tubeless, Griffe, XTR Kurbel/Aerozine, XTR Umwerfer 95X.....


----------



## ]:-> (13. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> dann kommen noch hinzu Bremsscheiben, Beläge, Schlauch/Tubeless, Griffe, XTR Kurbel/Aerozine, XTR Umwerfer 95X.....



hm,
bei den Scheiben fahre ich die 160er XTR CL, glaube auch mit einer Alligator+CL Adapter werde ich nicht viel leichter - muss ich aber nochmal schauen. 
Bei den Belägen sind es die original XTR.
Kurbel ist wirklich ein Thema, denn die XT ist nicht gerade leicht. Gibt es eigentlich für die Tune Kurbel auch ein leichtes Innenlager welches nicht gleich 170 Euro kostet?
Schläuche, ja, fahre rausgewogene SV 14, Fahren mit Milch würde mich ja schon reizen, aber wird das vom gewichtstechnischen überhaupt leichter, oder betrifft das hauptsächlich die Performance?

Beim Sattel kann ich noch von einem Selle Italia SLK auf einen SLR fibra wechseln (-50g). 
Wie ist es bei der Sattelstütze, die Thomson Elite ist ja nicht schwer, aber es gibt wohl leichtere, auch aus Alu?

Was deinen Vorbau angeht bin ich echt positiv überrascht, muss meinen bei Gelegenheit doch mal auf die Wage werfen.


----------



## fuzzball (13. April 2009)

muss zugeben fahre auch zwei Sattelstützen Kombinationen einmal Thomson Elite mit einem bequemen 180gr Sattel und einmal Thomson Masterpiece mit einem Becker Carbon Sattel....

stimmt das mit dem CL hatte ich nicht geshen, da wird der Gewichtsvorteil von Ashima Scheiben durch den Adapter kompensiert.

fahre auf einem LRS mit Milch, allerdings mit jeweils 60ml Hutchinson Milch (die trocknet nicht innerhalb eines Jahres aus), sodass ich mit Ventil und co auf 75gr pro Rad komme; alternativ fahr ich ausgewogene Michelin Latex Schläuche mit zirka 120gr, von XX Light Schläuche (zirka 90gr) lass ich seit gestern nach 2 Platten wieder die Finger


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. April 2009)

hab mir die tage am vorderrad auchn platten geholt .... da rudert man richtig lecker wenn die luft sich  am vorderrad verabschiedet mitten im trail


----------



## DSC (13. April 2009)

Hatte bis Samstag ein Cyclocross (2004), eingetauscht gegen ein F900 SL Siemens mobile  , da ich doch jetzt auch öfter im Wald (nicht nur im Biergarten) zu finden sein werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (13. April 2009)

für welche Reifen nehmt ihr denn die Latexschläuche? ich find die nur für Reifen bis 2.1!


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. April 2009)

mountain ..das is latte solange das "26* 1,95  + " hat und die franzventile autoventile  die schlappen würde es auch bis 2,4 geben aber die passen net durch das loch fürs ventil (selbsttest  voll gescheitert)

ich hab die einfachen von real für ...6,99 drin mit pannen milch  machen ganz akzeptablen job , habs letzte mal mit guydo erlebt..schön lecker mitten im trail 

die von maxxis  sind was fürn ar.. weil die ventile sich nicht !! zerlegen lassen und ein  eventuelles nachfüllen  von pannen milch verhindern, zudem falls ein ventil gewechselt  werden müsste , musse auch gleich den  schlauch mit wechschmeissen


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. April 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

war heute ne Runde draussen spielen! 

Die fetten Reifen sind echt ne Nummer zu Groß für meinen Rahmen. Hinten andauernd Schleifgeräusche an den Kettenstreben! So ein Mist. 

Die Reifen sind Albert 2,35" die vom fahren echt spitze sind. Grip ohne Ende. Bin halt nur den bekloppten Nobby Nic und den Racing Ralph in schmaleren Versionen gewöhnt!

Also nicht für den Caad 4 Rahmen empfehlenswert!

Na, super!

Welche Reifen soll ich denn für den Alpencross nehmen? 

Habe noch nen Satz Rocket Ron Performance aber ich glaube die halten nicht lange!


----------



## Boba_Fett (13. April 2009)

nehmt doch einfach DH-Schläuche von Nokian...


----------



## fuzzball (13. April 2009)

mit Schwalbe und Alpen hab ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht; Alternativen wären z.B. der Maxxis Ardent oder Ignitor in 2.25; Conti MK ProTection 2.2...vom Rocket Ron würde ich für diesen Einsatzzweck die Finger lassen, da die Karkasse mit des Furious Fred Baugleich (zumindest beim Evo) ist und dieser nicht besonders Pannensicher ist


----------



## ]:-> (13. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Na, super!
> 
> ...



mein Vorschlag für's rauhe Alpen-Gelände: vorne Maxxis ADvantage, hinten Maxxis Ardent. Beide in 2.25.
Alternativ wenn du noch ein paar *alte* Albert (2.25er) beim Händler auftreibst, die haben mir auch immer gute allround Dienste in den Alpen geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (14. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hier nochmal mein F700, aber jetzt ist es fertig und voll Alpen-X tauglich!




sehr sehr schön!!


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

]:->;5787988 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Vorschlag für's rauhe Alpen-Gelände: vorne Maxxis ADvantage, hinten Maxxis Ardent. Beide in 2.25.
> Alternativ wenn du noch ein paar *alte* Albert (2.25er) beim Händler auftreibst, die haben mir auch immer gute allround Dienste in den Alpen geleistet.



Hm. ich fahre nun das CD Bad Boy Rohloff im Anhang und war bisher immer bei Conti hängengeblieben. Aber auch bei mir passen meine Favouriten (MK 2.4 SS) nicht mehr zwischen die Streben am Hinterbau und ehrlich gesagt muss man sich bei Conti entweder gegen vertretbares Gewicht oder gegen Pannensicherheit entscheiden. Bin durch deinen Beitrag ertsmals auf Maxxis aufmerksam geworden und bin echt überrascht vom Programm von denen. Auch die Gewichte sind im Rahmen. Vn deinen beiden empfohlenen Modellen gibts aber verschiedene Versionen. Welche meinst du in deiner Empfehlung?


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

das hier


----------



## badboy-rudi (14. April 2009)

DSC schrieb:


> Hatte bis Samstag ein Cyclocross (2004), eingetauscht gegen ein F900 SL Siemens mobile  , da ich doch jetzt auch öfter im Wald (nicht nur im Biergarten) zu finden sein werde...



Man tauscht keinen Crosser gegen ein MTB.
Eher umgekehrt.
Oder MTB gegen MTB mit Rohloff.

@fideldidel:Sehr schönes badboy.
Aufgebohrt für die Rohloffzugführung?


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

Ja, sieh hier:


----------



## ]:-> (14. April 2009)

hmm...das Bad Boy hat was 

Was die Reifen angeht meine ich jeweils die Faltversionen der 2.25er. Da gibt es dann nur je ein Modell mit einer Lauffläche ('60mpa' bzw. einfach '60').
Am besten du schaust mal im Shop unseres Forums-Users www.silberfische.net Diese Seite empfehle ich dir deshalb, da er, wenn man mit der Maus über die Gewichte geht immer die gemittelten, selbst gewogenen Gewichte angibt, dazu dann noch die Streuung - finde das sehr hilfreich. Allerdings muss man beim Vergleichen dann aufpassen, denn sonst hat man meist ja nur Herstellerangaben.


Allgemein sind Reifen ja immer auch Glaubensfrage, bzw. meiner Meinung nach Erfahrungssache. In verscheidenen Einsatzbereichen bin ich nun mit Michelin XRC, IRC Notos, Schwalbe Fat Albert, Albert, Big Jim, Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph, Maxxis Larsen, Ranchero, Cross Mark, Medusa, ADvantage, Ardent und Minion durch und bin auf ganzer Linie bei Maxxis hängen geblieben und bin zur Zeit so unterwegs:

Marathon: Larsen/Larsen od. Larsen/Ranchero (2.0/2.1) Falt, bald Aspen/Aspen (2.1)
Alpen-Touren/Alpencross: ADvantage/Ardent (2.25) Falt
richtung Enduro: Minion/Minion (2.5) Draht/Falt


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

Danke, für die guten Info´s. Und auch für die netten Komplimente.
Ich hatte vorher ein Fully (Lapierre X-Control), lebte eine Weile in der Stadt und hatte das als Kompromiss für die Strecken rund um Marburg und etwas Training im Wald gebaut. Ausserdem war ein Rohloff-Bike immer mein Traum. Das Ergebnis: Ich habe das Fully verkauft, das Rad komplett für Mountainbiking at all aufgebaut. Ich fahre hier alles was es im Raum Marburg, Biedenkopf, Laasphe so an "normalen" Strecken gibt und bin überrascht wie das geht. Viel schneller Bergauf, aber fast nicht langsamer bergab. (bin eh mehr so der etwas vorsichtigere Typ). Selbst knifflige Winkel, Wurzeltrails, insbesondere aber die für unsere Breiten üblichen passagen mit kleinen und kurzen schnellen Stössen, nimmt die Fatty jetzt wo ich sie endlich passend befüllt habe, besser als die Reba Air Team. Bei der Schaltung war ich im Einsatz im Gelände von Nachteilen ausgegangen, kann aber keinen Wirklichen feststellen. Im Gegenteil! Wie oft musste ich am Berg wegen Hindernissen falschem Gang, mangelndem Grip mal kurz stoppen. Bis man dann wieder den richtigen Gang reingemergelt hat, bei der Kettenschaltung, um am steilen Anstieg wieder in Gang zu kommen... Da macht die Rohloff einen solchen Vorteil aus... aber ich will euch hier nicht vollsabbern....
Es geht hier ja um die CD´s. Und ich bin froh als Neuling hier im Forum doch eine große Fangemeinde der ansonsten zu unrecht geringschätzen Marke zu finden.


----------



## Boba_Fett (14. April 2009)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Ja, sieh hier:


 
aua ! 
die Bohrung sieht aber übel aus...> bitte entgraten


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

Äh... ja.. stimmt. So in Großaufnahme...


----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

Aber vielleicht kann ich zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen, dass ich erst zwei Jahre dabei bin bisher nur eher einfche Aufbauten gemacht habe. Aussdem bin ich von Haus aus mehr der Sozialarbeiter, denn Handwerker.  Aber es war für mich schon sehr zufriedenstellend diesen nicht unerheblichen Eingriff zur besseren Verlegung der Züge für Rohloff zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fideldidel (14. April 2009)

und tippen kann ich auch nicht *lach*


----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. April 2009)

Mal so ne Frage, macht es dem Kurbellager nichts, wenn da jetzt so schön das Wasser und Dreck reinsabbern kann??


----------



## ]:-> (15. April 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, macht es dem Kurbellager nichts, wenn da jetzt so schön das Wasser und Dreck reinsabbern kann??



glaube kaum, die Lager sitzen ja außen, viele Rahmen haben da eh irgendwo eine Bohrung als Wasserablauf.


----------



## matzems (15. April 2009)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja um die CD´s. Und ich bin froh als Neuling hier im Forum doch eine große Fangemeinde der ansonsten zu unrecht geringschätzen Marke zu finden.



cooles Rad. fahre auch cannondale, aber wie kommst du drauf dass die marke "geringgeschätzt" wird? hab ich noch nie mitbekommen. eher das gegenteil. die marke ist doch eher als premium bekannt!?


----------



## fideldidel (15. April 2009)

Danke, für´s Kompliment. Ich habe hier immer wieder Lästereien über Preisgestaltung in Verbindung mit der gebotenen Qualität, schlechten Service, Headshocktechnik, verschliffene Schweissnähte usw. gelesen. Einer hat hier sogar seine Ablehnung der Marke in der Signatur. Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch nur gerade diese Beiträge erwischt. Und zwar auch als ich noch viel in Sachen Fullys, LApierre und SRAM, Rockshox und co. unterwegs war. Nach Giant (XTC3), K2 (Fully), Cannondale F1000, Dynamics Blade Ultimate, LApierre (X-Control) und nun dem Rohloff BadBoy kann auch ich sagen, dass es kaum einen Anlass gibt daran zu Zweifeln, dass hier einfach das Gesamtpaket stimmt.


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2009)

matzems schrieb:


> die marke ist doch eher als premium bekannt!?



noch ja


----------



## fideldidel (15. April 2009)

Du meinst den Umzug in den fernen Osten?


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2009)

nö ich kann nur den derzeitigen Stand beurteilen und da reicht es noch; beim Umzug gen Osten wird man schaun müssen wie es sich auswirkt; bei den bisherigen Alu Cannondale Rahmen aus Fernost überzeugt mich die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht, auch der Übergang (mal mit Ausnahme der Bikes ab 160mm+) zu konventionellen Federgabeln sägt an dem Premiumcharakter- wo ist dann noch der Unterschied zu den anderen Massenhersteller wie Scott, Trek und Co.

Derzeit kann ich aber auch nicht sagen,dass ich Cannondale Fahrer angefeindet werde und wenn ist es der bloße Neid  wobei ich auch nichts ausgewöhnliches mehr fahre nur Basic Cannondale Bikes (BCB)...


----------



## Boba_Fett (15. April 2009)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Danke, für´s Kompliment. Ich habe hier immer wieder Lästereien über Preisgestaltung in Verbindung mit der gebotenen Qualität, schlechten Service, Headshocktechnik, verschliffene Schweissnähte usw. gelesen. Einer hat hier sogar seine Ablehnung der Marke in der Signatur. Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch nur gerade diese Beiträge erwischt. Und zwar auch als ich noch viel in Sachen Fullys, LApierre und SRAM, Rockshox und co. unterwegs war. Nach Giant (XTC3), K2 (Fully), Cannondale F1000, Dynamics Blade Ultimate, LApierre (X-Control) und nun dem Rohloff BadBoy kann auch ich sagen, dass es kaum einen Anlass gibt daran zu Zweifeln, dass hier einfach das Gesamtpaket stimmt.


 
es gibt LEIDER viele Biker,denen ein Gewisses Maß an technischem
Verständnis u. o. Fachwissen fehlt UND die trotzdem glauben,sie 
hätten richtig viel Ahnung...

ich glaube das war bis jetzt meine geilste "Smiley-Parade"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (16. April 2009)

ich glaube ,ich werde jetzt alle meine Sachen anbohren..das hat doch was und alle werden verunsichert!


----------



## dkc-live (16. April 2009)

ich zitiere: "Lass die Leute reden..." und weiter etwas abgeändert "die meisten haben ihre Bildung aus der Mountainbike (Bild ^^)"


----------



## Brun0x (16. April 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> es gibt LEIDER viele Biker,denen ein Gewisses Maß an technischem
> Verständnis u. o. Fachwissen fehlt UND die trotzdem glauben,sie
> hätten richtig viel Ahnung



Ich kenne drei Leute die aus diesen Gründen das IBC Forum meiden ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (16. April 2009)

ach diese ganzen "Anfeindungen", das ist genau so lustig wie wenn ich auf dem Rennrad sitze mich kein MTB'ler grüßt und wenn ich auf dem MTB sitze die RR'ler fast vom Bock kippen wenn ihnen ein Gruß entgegen kommt.
Wer nicht drüber stehen kann hat sicher ein Problem, aber solange ich ein geiles gefül habe wenn ich mich auf mein Bike setze ist die Welt doch in Ordnung...zumal ich bei dem Markenmix, der sich so in meinem Keller angesammelt hat eh nurnoch lachen kann, wenn man dann als Fahrer immer mit der Marke seines Bikes identifiziert wird - wie gesagt, auf'm Trail muss das Grinsen ins Gesicht egal welcher Aufdruck auf dem Untersatz ist , der Rest is wurscht.


----------



## Boba_Fett (16. April 2009)

]:->;5797814 schrieb:
			
		

> ach diese ganzen "Anfeindungen", das ist genau so lustig wie wenn ich auf dem Rennrad sitze mich kein MTB'ler grüßt und wenn ich auf dem MTB sitze die RR'ler fast vom Bock kippen wenn ihnen ein Gruß entgegen kommt.
> Wer nicht drüber stehen kann hat sicher ein Problem, aber solange ich ein geiles gefül habe wenn ich mich auf mein Bike setze ist die Welt doch in Ordnung...zumal ich bei dem Markenmix, der sich so in meinem Keller angesammelt hat eh nurnoch lachen kann, wenn man dann als Fahrer immer mit der Marke seines Bikes identifiziert wird - wie gesagt, auf'm Trail muss das Grinsen ins Gesicht egal welcher Aufdruck auf dem Untersatz ist , der Rest is wurscht.


 
jo ,aber was,wenn einem irgendwann das Mitleid ausgeht...

einfach gasgeben ?


----------



## basti86 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330321194803

Laut Verkäufer ist es ein Bj ´04. Da ich mich aber damit gar nicht auskenne wollt ich euch mal fragen was ihr so meint und ob der Preis OK ist.

Wär euch sehr dankbar.

MFG Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (17. April 2009)

basti86 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:
> 
> ...



hoi,

das ist kein 2004'er-rahmen, sondern 2002 oder früher...

ab 2003 sah der rahmen wie folgt aus..







achte auf die dämpfer-aufnahme... die ist hier schon mit knick. der hinterbau hat 135 mm federweg. das rad ist von 2003 ;-)


----------



## ride tschibb (18. April 2009)

Cannondale Perp 2007


----------



## Calli Potter (18. April 2009)

Bild???


----------



## deman (18. April 2009)

basti86 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:
> 
> ...



Wie ist das eigentlich bei so einem Rad mit der lebenslangen Garantie?
Gilt die nicht nur für den Erstbesitzer?


----------



## maenson (18. April 2009)

Die Garantie gilt nur für Erstbesitzer:
http://de.cannondale.com/policies/bike_warr_policy2.html


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2009)

Heute konnte ich für ca. 2 Stunden ein Scalpel testen.
Ich war etwas enttäuscht von diesem  6.190,-- teurem Bike 

Ok, das Gewicht ist unter 10 kg, die Komponenten vom Feinsten, die Sitzposition passt mir wie angegossen, 
die Verarbeitung ist top, die hintere Federung spricht fein an,
ABER
der Hinterbau wippt sehr stark, trotz verschiedener Einstellungen (Sag 10 bis 30 % probiert),
die Carbon-Lefty sprach nicht sehr fein an (Einlaufzeit ?).

Das Fahrwerk, im Vergleich zu meinem RM Element, hat mich nicht überzeugt 
Schade, da ich das Scalpel 3 in der engeren Wahl für das nächste Racefully hatte 
und ein CD-Dealer praktisch vor meiner Haustür ist.


----------



## zylinder (18. April 2009)

guter tipp 

hab mir jetzt ne passende pumpe zugelegt...aufgepumpt...und 1A jetzt wie es sein muss


----------



## gmk (18. April 2009)

basti86 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:
> 
> ...



http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/archive/


----------



## c147258 (19. April 2009)

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, welches BJ diese Rad hat? - anscheinend ist ja nur der "Hinterteil" wichtig.

Desweiteren suche ich gerade einen passenden Dämpfer für das MTB - (16,5cm Einbaulänge) und zur Zeit ist eine FOX Vanilla verbaut, welcher meiner Meinung zuviel wippt. Deswegen möchte ich mir einen Dämpfer mit Lockout besorgen - gäbe es passende Vorschläge? - Preis sollte natürlich nicht zu hoch sein - 200 (?)  -oder doch gleich lieber gebraucht bei ebay evtl.? 

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge!


----------



## Fabian. (19. April 2009)

c147258 schrieb:


> KÃ¶nntet ihr mir bitte sagen, welches BJ diese Rad hat? - anscheinend ist ja nur der "Hinterteil" wichtig.
> 
> Desweiteren suche ich gerade einen passenden DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r das MTB - (16,5cm EinbaulÃ¤nge) und zur Zeit ist eine FOX Vanilla verbaut, welcher meiner Meinung zuviel wippt. Deswegen mÃ¶chte ich mir einen DÃ¤mpfer mit Lockout besorgen - gÃ¤be es passende VorschlÃ¤ge? - Preis sollte natÃ¼rlich nicht zu hoch sein - 200â¬ (?)  -oder doch gleich lieber gebraucht bei ebay evtl.?
> 
> Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die VorschlÃ¤ge!


Das Super V 700 in dieser Farbe (Battleship Grey (matte) with yellow/black decals) ist Modelljahr 2000. -> http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/00/ce/model-0VA7.html
Einbauen kannst du theoretisch jeden 165 mm-DÃ¤mpfer. Wichtig sind die passenden Buchsen (Loch-Ã & Breite). Ein DT Carbon wÃ¤re mit Sicherheit zu viel des guten, aber gÃ¼nstige gebrauchte (evtl. frisch vom Service) sollten sich in diversen BÃ¶rsen oder bei Ebay finden. Fox und DT sind recht hÃ¤ufig verbaut (gewesen), der Gebrauchtmarkt sollte doch einiges hergeben.

Thema Hinterbau:
da gab es vor Jahren mal eine RÃ¼ckrufaktion fÃ¼r die "Bananenschwingen", weil sich die Verklebung lÃ¶sen konnte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob dein Hinterbau (noch) davon betroffen ist. ->http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...m_swingarm_inspection_service_bulletin_en.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_no (19. April 2009)

hier mal meine flotte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/332006

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/328601


----------



## JoeBru (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

anbei ein paar Fotos von meinem Scalpel!


----------



## Calli Potter (19. April 2009)

Einfach lecker das Scalpel!!


----------



## canno-range (20. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich für ca. 2 Stunden ein Scalpel testen.
> Ich war etwas enttäuscht von diesem  6.190,-- teurem Bike
> 
> Ok, das Gewicht ist unter 10 kg, die Komponenten vom Feinsten, die Sitzposition passt mir wie angegossen,
> ...



Mit welchem Dämpfer bist Du das Scalpel gefahren? Der DT-Dämpfer funktioniert meiner Meinung nach am Scalpel nicht so gut. Mit einem Fox RPL lässt sich das Rad auch in der offenen Einstellung gut fahren, wie ich finde, es ist allerdings immer etwas Bewegung im Fahrwerk. Man gewöhnt sich daran aber sehr schnell. In der ProPedal-Einstellung wird der Hinterbau schon deutlich ruhiger, aber natürlich auch wesentlich unsensibler. Den Lockout nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. 

Ich fahre meistens in der offenen Einstellung und bei einigermaßen rundem Tritt ist das Wippen nach kürzester Zeit kein Thema mehr. Schnell ist man auf jeden Fall.

Was die Lefty angeht: Da gibt es leider in der Serie schon mal Unterschiede im Ansprechverhalten. Im Zweifel lässt sich das durch eine Optimierung bei z.B. 88+ erheblich verbessern. 

Man muss sich bewusst sein, dass das Scalpel ein Kompromiss ist. Durch den Verzicht auf das Schwingenlager am Hauptrahmen ist die Kinematik natürlich nicht so exakt abstimmbar, wie bei einem Viergelenker. Trotzdem ist man meiner Meinung nach mit dem Rad sehr schnell, man muss sich aber an die Eigenheiten etwas gewöhnen.


----------



## MChaosbiker (20. April 2009)

q


----------



## subdiver (20. April 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Mit welchem Dämpfer bist Du das Scalpel gefahren? Der DT-Dämpfer funktioniert meiner Meinung nach am Scalpel nicht so gut.



Das Scalpel 1, was ich gefahren habe, hat den DT Carbon-Dämpfer verbaut.

Hat es von CD in diesem Jahr eine Preiserhöhung gegeben ?
Denn ich habe eine Preisliste von 09, wo das Scalpel 1 "nur"  5.890,-- kostet,
dass Testbike war aber mit  6.190,-- ausgezeichnet.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

Das nennt sich UVP, unverbindliche Preisempfehlung...


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. April 2009)

japp hat es bei CD gegeben ...meins is gleich satte 400 euro teurer geworden zum 08 preis  aber  wie gut das ich es schon im dezember angezahlt hatte


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. April 2009)

Hier mal "mein" Scalpel. Frage mich nur, was der Martin Gujan damit beim Bundesliga-Lauf in Münsingen macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (20. April 2009)

@ petejupp :sch... die wand an ...frage mich wieviel bier du schon aus hast bis ich  im ziel wäre


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. April 2009)

Ich trinke grundsätzlich keinen Alkohol nach dem Sport


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. April 2009)

klar is ja auch nur ein isotonisches gebräu


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. April 2009)

Gott sei´s gedankt war das nicht mein einziges Scalpel, mit dem der Bursche da in Münsingen einfach rumgefahren ist:


----------



## MChaosbiker (20. April 2009)

bestimmt ne doofe Frage  wie bekomm ich Bilder in den Text ???? Danke im voraus ......


----------



## gräfelfing (20. April 2009)

geh auf das bild das du einfügen willst, dann drück die rechte maustaste und kopiere die Grafikadresse

dann gehst du normal auf beitrag schreiben, im antwort fenster drückst du auf die kleine postkarte mit den bergen. dann öffnet sich ein kleines fenster, wo drinne steht "http://" da fügst du deine Grafikadresse ein

fertig


bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2009)

du klickst in deinem Album auf das gewünschte Bild, dann erscheint unten ein BB Code (große,mittleres Thumbnail), den kopierst du in deinen Text hinein und schwupps ist das Bild im Text


----------



## chrikoh (20. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Gott sei´s gedankt war das nicht mein einziges Scalpel, mit dem der Bursche da in Münsingen einfach rumgefahren ist:



Schenkst du mir eines?
Schwarz /Grün würde mir auch wieder gefallen


----------



## MChaosbiker (20. April 2009)

Taurine-Mix 2007 , habs seit 2 Wochen und komm net zum pimpen , weil ich nur fahr damit


----------



## MChaosbiker (20. April 2009)

Muß noch bissle Rot dran .......


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2009)

ich darfs mal vergrößern,bei den anderen seh ich kaum was auf meinem 12 Zoll Monitor 



schick


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. April 2009)

.....und fährt sich auch schick  gehöre zu der etwas schwereren Biker-Fraktion ,aber so wie mit der Lefty . lenkt keine andere ein  gibt es da irgendwelche Wartungs/Pflege-Tips ? Und auf der Hinterradnabe steht Cannondale Titanium , ist das was besonderes ??? ........


----------



## SmithWesson (21. April 2009)

sorry aber der sattel geht mal garnicht sonst aber ein schönes bike


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. April 2009)

Hm ..... geb dir mal recht mit Farbe und etwas die Form , aber er ist sau bequem  hat vorher SLR , aber dafür bin ich zu schwer  kannst mir nen guten Sattel empfehlen ?????


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. April 2009)

@ chaosbiker lass dich nich belabern !wenn der dir gefällt dran lassen 
selbst wenn du nen  einem megagefederten sattel dran hättest ..sähe vonne optik zwar kac.. aus aber egal hauptsache  du findst es bequem 

gruß bikefun


----------



## SmithWesson (21. April 2009)

was heißt den hier belabern gehts noch oder was ??
also ich bleib dabei schönes bike nur der sattel passt nicht zum race bike fertig aus 

@ chaosbiker sorry mit dem empfehlen ist das so ne sache ich fahr nen speedneedle und komme klar muste halt probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker Martin (21. April 2009)

ich fahr so nen dirt freeride mix. selbst zusammengestellt


----------



## GlanDas (21. April 2009)

Geht das Bild auch größer?


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2009)

lol du honk


----------



## Biker Martin (21. April 2009)

nee ist die größt mögliche auflösung^^


----------



## Biker Martin (21. April 2009)

ich hatte das bild eigentlich verkleinert aber das ist iwie falsch angekommen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2009)

wenns jetzt noch ein cd wäre


----------



## günther69 (21. April 2009)

Hier ist mein umgebautes Delta V1500. Ich habe es übern Winter neu pulvern lassen und ne' neue Federgabel mit Scheibenbremse reingemacht. Für ein so altes Model mit ca 12kg ist's ganz in Ordnung.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/6/1/1/5/_/medium/Cannondale2009_4_800x600.jpg?0


----------



## Jumper 1 (21. April 2009)

Biker Martin schrieb:


> nee ist die größt mögliche auflösung^^



Ist kein Cannondale


----------



## matthew (21. April 2009)

günther69 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein umgebautes Delta V1500. Ich habe es übern Winter neu pulvern lassen und ne' neue Federgabel mit Scheibenbremse reingemacht. Für ein so altes Model mit ca 12kg ist's ganz in Ordnung.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/6/1/1/5/_/medium/Cannondale2009_4_800x600.jpg?0



Ich find es schick, auch wenn mir eine Fatty als Federgabel mehr zugesagt hätte. Ich mag Delta V und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (22. April 2009)

Hi C´dalers,

ich ziehe gerade um und trenne mich bei der Gelegenheit von ein paar Teilen:
- Pepperoni Starrgabel (von meinem M1000), Canti-Sockel
- Headshock Fatty Ultra (aus Jekyll SL 900)

abzuholen in München ... idealerweise vor 1. Mai (Übergabe der alten Wohnung)

bei Interesse bitte PN!
jk


----------



## stevenvde (22. April 2009)

Einige Änderungen an meiner Rush...
- Mountain Kings (Retro, nicht?) 
- Speedneedle (weiss)
- Sattelstütze FSA K-Force carbon 
- Bremsen Hope Mono Mini Pro X2 
- Shalthebeln XTR Rapidfire shifters 
- Umwerfer Shimano XTR
- Kassette Shimano XTR assette 11-34 
- Rotor Q-rings 44/34/24 

http://http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/100_3925.jpg

http://http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x143/stevenvde/100_3922.jpg

Noch auf der Wunschliste: leichte Radsatz (ZTR Race, Tune...) und 88+ Tuning der Gabel...


----------



## Jekyll600 (25. April 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal..


----------



## baltes21 (26. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Jekyll


----------



## andirasper (28. April 2009)

Jekyll 1000


----------



## JoeBru (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

fährst Du Riemen am MTB????
Sicherheitstechnisch eher bedenklich....

Ansonsten ist das Jekyll m. M. nach das geilste Cannondale-MTB ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andirasper (28. April 2009)

Das Foto ist schon etwas älter, die Riemen sind ab, war nur eine Notlösung.

Auf jedenfall ein seeeeeehr schönes Bike das Jekyll, hat mir den Spaß am Fahrradfahren zurück gebracht


----------



## KleinerHirsch (29. April 2009)

JoeBru schrieb:


> fährst Du Riemen am MTB????
> Sicherheitstechnisch eher bedenklich....



Es gab auch Zeiten for Klickies und Federgabeln, da gab es nichts anderes. Man darf sie nur nich zuziehen.

An technisch schwierigen Stellen wünsche ich mir jedenfalls häufiger mal die "Riemchen" zurück


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> An technisch schwierigen Stellen wünsche ich mir jedenfalls häufiger mal die "Riemchen" zurück



An technisch schwierigen Stellen bin ich froh, dass die "Riemchen" Geschichte sind.


----------



## fideldidel (29. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> An technisch schwierigen Stellen bin ich froh, dass die "Riemchen" Geschichte sind.



Auch ich bekenne mich, dass ich bis letztes Jahr noch Riemchen gefahren bin, da auch ich an schwierigen Stellen da definitiv schneller raus kam. Mit den Klickies verkrampfte ich oft in Stresssituationen und bekam als ungeübter den Reflex die Ferse auszudrehen eben nicht hin. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die meisten hier so tun, als sei der angeboren. Ich bin meine ganz Jugend Rennrad gefahren und da war der Reflex rückwärts aus den Riemen zu ziehen eben noch drin. 
Nur dann den Riemchen-Fahrer gleich als Leichtsinnig einzustufen, finde ich überflüssig. 
Jeder muss schauen, wie er sich mit der Technik des Fahrens am besten auseinander setzt. 
Es macht vielen in schwierigen Passagen Anfangs eben noch ein gutes Gefühl mal eben einen Fuss auf den Boden kriegen zu können. Und genau das kriegen geübte Riemenfahrer am Anfang noch schneller hin, als sich auf´s Ausklicken zu konzentrieren.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Für schwierige Stellen sind "echte" Plattformpedale mit geeigneten Schuhen z.B. von 5.10 am geeignetsten, finde ich.
Aber alles ist eine Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2009)

also meine meinung is diese :   wer von "normalen" pedalen , von mir aus auch mit riemchen, und dann auf klikies umsteigt , der wird mehr als en hals bekommen wenns mal brenzlig wird (ich bin einer davon )mann muss dazu sagen das ich die CB fahre ...hochgradig kake für newbies die erste mal mit klikies underwechs sind ,weil die sind nich einstellbar!! nen schimano oder einstellbaren klikie als newbi  is mehr als ratsam !oft hab ich mir gewünscht  schneller rauszukommen , schnell gings  ja , kein thema aber mit gewalt , und  abflug in die büsche  aber mittlerweile  hab ich mich schon was dran gewöhnt dauert aber noch bis das sitzt. klikies haben dann den vorteil wenns ums schnöde vorankommen sich dreht  aber nach wie vor in brenzligen situationen gilt häufig..asta lavista baby ..und grüß mir schön den boden .

gruß bikefun


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Du hast recht ! Einstellbare Clickies sind das A und O zum Anfangen.


----------



## DragonStyler (29. April 2009)

Meine ersten Klickies waren auch CB's und ich find es nur schade dass man nicht ausgeklickt durch schwierige Stellen fahren kann. Ich überlege mir daher den Kauf der CB Mallet da man auch mal ausgeklickt oder mit Skate/BMX Schuhen fahren kann um Technik zu üben.


----------



## c147258 (2. Mai 2009)

Könnte evtl. jemand Fotos posten, wie er an einer "Lefty" einen Fahrradcomputer"magneten" montiert hat?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2009)

lefty finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4u (2. Mai 2009)

c147258 schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. jemand Fotos posten, wie er an einer "Lefty" einen Fahrradcomputer"magneten" montiert hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank




Seit diesem Jahr wegen OPI leider nicht mehr ganz so einfach.
(Durchmesser des unteren Teils der Gabel hat sich ja geändert-ist schlanker geworden)
Ich hab deshalb auf "W.I.N.D." gewechselt, da kann ich ohne Probleme
die Geschwindigkeit am Hinterrad messen!

Vorteile:
Die Optik ist um einges aufgeräumter.
Keine Störungen mehr.

lG


----------



## c147258 (2. Mai 2009)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Seit diesem Jahr wegen OPI leider nicht mehr ganz so einfach.
> (Durchmesser des unteren Teils der Gabel hat sich ja geändert-ist schlanker geworden)
> Ich hab deshalb auf "W.I.N.D." gewechselt, da kann ich ohne Probleme
> die Geschwindigkeit am Hinterrad messen!
> ...



Hallo, Danke für deinen Beitrag - könntest du mich jedoch etwas aufklären was W.I.N.D. und OPI ist? 

Werde jedoch auf die Lösung von "BertoneGT" zurückgreifen. 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=613357&postcount=6


----------



## Deleted 113966 (2. Mai 2009)

c147258 schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. jemand Fotos posten, wie er an einer "Lefty" einen Fahrradcomputer"magneten" montiert hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank




ich habe das teil einfach mit hilfe eines kleinen kabelbinder an der bremsleitung befestigt. einfach kleines loch rein kabelbinder drum 
und fertig...

habe mittlerweile schon 5 leftys gehabt und es bei jeder so angebracht


----------



## Joob (3. Mai 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lefty finger



*Lefty Speedfinder - Alu poliert*

Ich hätte noch jede Menge Lefty-Finger zu verkaufen.

Es gibt den normalen Lefty-Finger für die alten Leftys (zwei Ausfräsungen am Steg für den Bremssattel) und den Lefty-Finger XL, mit längerem Befestigungsschaft für die neueren Leftys.

Der Lefty-Finger, bzw. Lefty Speedfinder ist aus Aluminium SI 1 ohne Bleilegierung (f.d. spätere Eloxierung) und wurde im CNC 3 Fräsverfahren hergestellt. 

Bei Interesse meldet euch.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2009)

Meins:


----------



## spengleschieber (3. Mai 2009)

es gibt da auch ne trickstuff lösung ,tretlager ohne kettenspanner mit ez


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß.
Erstens bräuchte ich da ne HollowTech Kurbel und zweitens haben mir die Jungs bei C das Tretlager verschnitten, so daß das alte Lager nicht ohne weiteres rausgeht.


----------



## badboy-rudi (3. Mai 2009)

c147258 schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. jemand Fotos posten, wie er an einer "Lefty" einen Fahrradcomputer"magneten" montiert hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Geht auch mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen O- Ring.
Mit diesem dann am Bremszug befestigen.
Funktioniert seit drei Jahren so.
Den Lefty Finger braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Haborym666 (4. Mai 2009)

Hey kann mal jemand ein Bild posten wie
die Zugverlegung und Ansteuerung zum Umwerfer eines Rush aussehen muss?
Wenn ich richtig verstehe geht das nur mit Topswing, allerdings bin ich etwas 
Ahnungslos wie ich meinen XTR 970 von oben ansteuern soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Hey kann mal jemand ein Bild posten wie
> die Zugverlegung und Ansteuerung zum Umwerfer eines Rush aussehen muss?
> Wenn ich richtig verstehe geht das nur mit Topswing, allerdings bin ich etwas
> Ahnungslos wie ich meinen XTR 970 von oben ansteuern soll...



http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1879962&postcount=6669


----------



## Haborym666 (4. Mai 2009)

Hey danke das half mir sehr weiter!
Das erklärt auch die Gewindebuchsen am Unterrohr.
Dann werde ich mir wohl noch diese Zugführung für das 
Tretlager bei Dr.Cannondale besorgen müssen...
Wie wird die befestigt? Ich hätte da zwar ein Loch am Tretlager
aber ohne Gewinde. Sind das eigentlich normale Schrauben an denen
der Schaltzug kurz vorm Tretlager vorbei läuft?
Sorry für die vielen dämlichen Fragen aber ich habe mir den Rahmen nackt
ohne alles gebraucht gekauft und bin ihn am Komplett neu aufbauen.


----------



## canno-range (5. Mai 2009)

Die Zugführung braucht nicht besonders befestigt zu werden, die hält durch die Zugspannung, wenn sie in die am Rahmen vorhandene Bohrung gesteckt wird. Die Schrauben am Unterrohr dienen zur Befestigung eines weiteren Flaschenhalters. Der ist da aber eher suboptimal untergebracht.


----------



## Haborym666 (5. Mai 2009)

Ach die wird gesteckt.
Na dann sind alle meine Fragen beantwortet, vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Wenn ich die Tage eventuell fertig werde mit dem Rush
stell ich mal ein Paar Bilder rein.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Mai 2009)

hey hat jemand von euch zufällig die din bezeichnung der leftynabenlager im kopf?


----------



## canno-range (5. Mai 2009)

Die Bezeichnungen sind 61805-2RS1 und 61902-2RS1. 

Ich hatte sie zwar nicht im Kopf, wusste aber, wo ich sie nachsehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (5. Mai 2009)

hier mal mein neues baby.... ohne
Fat Albert `s ,Nc17- green-Pedale , Ks I900


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Mai 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues baby.... ohne
> Fat Albert `s ,Nc17- green-Pedale , Ks I900



Um das bild zu sehen muss mal wohl bei den Lokalisten registriert sein, nutz doch lieber http://www.abload.de/ um Bilder zu posten...


----------



## fuzzball (8. Mai 2009)

was haltet ihr von der Kombination, Rahmen und Gabel sind Schwarzeloxiert nur bei der Schrift bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## s_kell (8. Mai 2009)

Ist dein Rahmen jetzt organisch? sieht so lebendig aus!
Ne hast sicherlich bearbeitet um zu sehen welches Dekor am besten kommt. Also gelb passt normal immer auf schwarz,aber so schauts komisch aus. Anderes Dekor,oder grün versuchen?


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Mai 2009)

weiss jemand ob ich in ein Rush5 ein Fat Albert 26 x 2,35  verwenden kann oder ist es zu breit?


----------



## fuzzball (8. Mai 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Ist dein Rahmen jetzt organisch? sieht so lebendig aus!
> Ne hast sicherlich bearbeitet um zu sehen welches Dekor am besten kommt. Also gelb passt normal immer auf schwarz,aber so schauts komisch aus. Anderes Dekor,oder grün versuchen?



richtig hab  für meine Freundin einen Furio Rahmen (alter Bad Boy) gekauft und ihn jetzt komplett neu eloxieren lassen; deswegen wollte ich mal kurz in die Runde stellen wie ihr die gelben Schriftzüge findet; gelb deswegen weil die blöde Rohloff Schaltung eine schwarz Nabenkörper mit einer gelben Beschriftung hat  hab als Grundlage mal mein HT genommen um ein bißchen zu spielen 



Alternative wären rosa oder hellblau (nicht meine Wahl) Schriftzüge mit rosa/hellblau Fatty und Sattel (zum Glück muss ich damit nicht fahren)


----------



## gmk (8. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> richtig hab  für meine Freundin einen Furio Rahmen (alter Bad Boy) gekauft und ihn jetzt komplett neu eloxieren lassen; deswegen wollte ich mal kurz in die Runde stellen wie ihr die gelben Schriftzüge findet; gelb deswegen weil die blöde Rohloff Schaltung eine schwarz Nabenkörper mit einer gelben Beschriftung hat  hab als Grundlage mal mein HT genommen um ein bißchen zu spielen
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative wären rosa oder hellblau (nicht meine Wahl) Schriftzüge mit rosa/hellblau Fatty und Sattel (zum Glück muss ich damit nicht fahren)



lass den rahmen original!!
1.garantie
2.is so schöner


----------



## fuzzball (9. Mai 2009)

nee der Furio/Bad Boy Rahmen hat keine Garantie (und was bringt die mir wenn es ab kommenden Jahr keine "richtigen" Cannondales mehr gibt - nicht ganz ernst gemeint) mehr, 2. Hand. Das Bild sollte nur ein Farbbeispiel sein ob ein gelber Schriftzug passt, *ich wes es net*


----------



## wms (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ist evtl. etwas off topic. vielleicht kann kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen. Ich fahre ein 2008 Scalpel. Bisher hatte ich RR in 2.1 montiert. würde gerne etwas Breiteres fahren. Wie ihr wisst ist hinten sehr wenig Platz. Deshalb meine Frage, welcher ist der breiteste Reifen den ihr am Hinterrad eures Scalpel fahrt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Mai 2009)

Postet dochmal bitte Fotos von euren Lefty-Dekoren, ich möchte mir da gerne was selbermachen...



Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (9. Mai 2009)

Nix besonderes einfach die Original Decals in Rot.
Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## scalpel67 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle CD`S. Möchte euch meine neue Taurin Rennfeile Vorstellen!


----------



## JoeBru (9. Mai 2009)

@wms:

cannondale gibt den rahmen nur bis 2.1 frei! 
hatte mal die nobby nic 2.25 ausprobiert, da hat der im hinterbau aber derbe geschliffen.....

@scalpel67:

würde die sattelstütze gegen eine schwarze tauschen, dann gäbe es von mir 10 von 10 punkten!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gruss JoeBru


----------



## wms (10. Mai 2009)

Danke JoeBru, hab ich befürchtet. schaut ja echt knapp aus.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2009)

weiß echt keiner ob man ein Fat Albert 2.35 in ein Rush5 verwenden kann?


----------



## SmithWesson (10. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> weiß echt keiner ob man ein Fat Albert 2.35 in ein Rush5 verwenden kann?



doch das passt ist zwar nicht mehr sehr viel platz aber es geht


----------



## speedy76 (10. Mai 2009)

scalpel67 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle CD`S. Möchte euch meine neue Taurin Rennfeile Vorstellen!



wie kommts das die cd logos rot sind??  kann aber auch sein das ich da eas nicht weiß 

ansonsten aber schickes Taurine


----------



## palazzo (10. Mai 2009)

scalpel67 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle CD`S. Möchte euch meine neue Taurin Rennfeile Vorstellen!


Schönes Bike - wo hast du den Rahmen her? Ich dachte die Farbvariante gab es nur in den USA?


----------



## mete (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (10. Mai 2009)

mete schrieb:


>




Das Salpel funktioniert mit der Fatty auch? (Federweg)


----------



## mete (10. Mai 2009)

Wieso? Sollte es auseinanderfallen, weil eine Fatty drin ist?


----------



## scalpel67 (10. Mai 2009)

Ist vom SL2 die Lightning White Version.


----------



## rosette (11. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> weiß echt keiner ob man ein Fat Albert 2.35 in ein Rush5 verwenden kann?


Hallo, in meinem Rush Carbon ist ein Fat Albert drin (war eine Notlösung), und passt bestens! Hatte vorher einen Mountain King 2.2 drin, welcher auf der Felge gewandert ist und dabei 2 mal das Ventil abgerissen hatte.

Gruß


----------



## spengleschieber (11. Mai 2009)

bei den hardtails sind sowohl fatty als auch lefty montiert ,die geo ist mit fatty deutlich wendiger !


----------



## canno-range (11. Mai 2009)

Das kann man so nicht wirklich sagen. 

Erstens baut eine Fatty schon ziemlich hoch, so dass die Geometrie mit der Lefty nicht so viel anders ist. 

Zweitens werden die Lefties vermutlich oft mit zuviel Luftdruck gefahren. Das ist aber gar nicht nötig. Etwas weniger Druck bringt auch mehr Negativfederweg und damit auch eine niedrigere Front. Entscheidend für die Einstellung sollte sein, keine Durchschläge der Lefty bei harter Einfederung zu haben. 

Ich zumindest hab den Fehler mit zu hohem Druck früher auch immer gemacht und musste mich erst mal daran gewöhnen, mit weniger zu fahren. Mittlerweile empfinde ich es nicht mehr als negativ, wenn die Federung das macht, was sie eigentlich machen soll, nämlich Unebenheiten ausgleichen. Wenn da im Wiegetritt mal was wippt, ist mir das zwischenzeitlich ziemlich egal. Wenns unten glatt ist, kann man ja immer noch blockieren. Nutze ich aber kaum. Ich glaube nicht, deshalb langsamer unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Mai 2009)

Fatty und Lefty-Einbauhöhen sind nahezu gleich. Bei der Lefty stört mich aber das starke Absacken an Stufen/ Kanten (und auch einige andere Kleinigkeiten), das ist bei der Fatty (auch auf Grund des geringeren Federweges) nicht der Fall und der Federweg ist für das Scalpel mehr als ausreichend. Noch dazu habe ich freie Nabenwahl....mit dem Gewicht fange ich nicht wieder an, sonst entfache ich erneut eine Diskussion..


----------



## 20madmax08 (11. Mai 2009)

Ein neuer versuch... Hier Mein Mix aus MOTO 2 und 3. 
inzwischen mit grünen NC-17 pedale, Fat Alberts, Fizik Gobi x sattel... suche eine vario stütze in 31,6mm biete KS I900 in 30,9


----------



## canno-range (11. Mai 2009)

Ich will hier auch gar nichts Negatives zur Fatty gesagt haben. Ist ne tolle Gabel, funktioniert hervorragend und ist außerordentlich bescheiden, was Wartungsaufwand angeht. Passt sicher auch gut zum Scalpel. 

Das starke Eintauchen der Lefty an Stufen gehört aber schon lange der Vergangenheit an. Oder ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. Jedenfalls stell ich da nichts Störendes mehr fest. Bei meiner ersten Lefty war das noch anders.

Die Gewichtsdiskussion spielt sich ja eher im anderen Unterforum ab.


----------



## Haborym666 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte noch einmal kurz Hilfe,
Folgendes Problem, wenn ich den Umwerfer schalten möchte zieht sich der Schaltzug samt Aussenhülle aus der oberen Halterung meines Rush
Was auch logisch ist da ihm dort kein Widerstand entgegen gesetzt wird.
Es wird mir wohl ein Plastik Endstück oder sowas fehlen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob das diese hier von Dr.Cannondale sind?











Beschrieben werden sie als Endhülseneinsatz...
Oder verwechsele ich die mit den Endkappen für die Schaltzugaussenhüllen?
Sorry für das Bescheidene Bild in meinem Album ist ein größeres


----------



## canno-range (11. Mai 2009)

Die Hülse ist richtig.


----------



## Haborym666 (11. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## chrikoh (11. Mai 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Fatty und Lefty-Einbauhöhen sind nahezu gleich. Bei der Lefty stört mich aber das starke Absacken an Stufen/ Kanten (und auch einige andere Kleinigkeiten), das ist bei der Fatty (auch auf Grund des geringeren Federweges) nicht der Fall und der Federweg ist für das Scalpel mehr als ausreichend. Noch dazu habe ich freie Nabenwahl....mit dem Gewicht fange ich nicht wieder an, sonst entfache ich erneut eine Diskussion..



Das wäre auch meine Überlegung wieder auf eine Fatty umzusteigen außerdem wäre da noch der Vorderradausbau beim Transport.
Aber die Lefty (Elo-Carbon umgebaut auf DLR) hat doch 100mm Federweg


----------



## nori (11. Mai 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> Ein neuer versuch... Hier Mein Mix aus MOTO 2 und 3.
> inzwischen mit grünen NC-17 pedale, Fat Alberts, Fizik Gobi x sattel... suche eine vario stütze in 31,6mm biete KS I900 in 30,9



Sehr schön!

Aber sag mal, was hast du denn da vom 2er genommen? Bitte entschuldige wenn es was offensichtliches ist, ich hab jetzt nur schnell drauf geschaut.


----------



## 20madmax08 (12. Mai 2009)

vom 2er habe ich noch bis  we ne thalas gabel und den rp23 dämpfer da..
was mir besser liegt behalt ich und mach noch n schlussfoto am sonntag...*g


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Mai 2009)

na gott sei dank ,jetz habe ich es schwarz auf weiß,daß die gabeln die gleiche einbauhöhe haben...wegen einer reklamation eines rahmens von Ihr wisst schon-der häääändler meinte ,ich könne wenn überhaupt nur noch in nem haaardtail eine fatty fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. Mai 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Überlegung wieder auf eine Fatty umzusteigen außerdem wäre da noch der Vorderradausbau beim Transport.
> Aber die Lefty (Elo-Carbon umgebaut auf DLR) hat doch 100mm Federweg



...baut aber trotzdem nicht höher (wenn überhaupt 0,5-1cm, weiß ich nicht mehr genau).


----------



## fuzzball (12. Mai 2009)

mete schrieb:


>



ach ist doch egal solange es sich super fährt; optisch sieht es aus wie aus einem Guss (vielleicht bis auf die Reifen die gehen leicht ins auswurfgrüne)
zumal ich beim aktuellen Scalpel nachdem der Dämpfer richtig abgestimmt (wippfrei) war festellen musste, dass hinten zirka 75mm anfallen und keine 100. Insofern passt es doch


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Mai 2009)

oder eine leftyfatty !?


----------



## Calli Potter (12. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das dass Bike einfach nur super Geil aussieht!! Das ist wirklich alles aus einem Guss und die Rahmenfarbe ist einfach ein Traum. Die Lefty würde in meinen Augen besser passen aber so ist es auch einfach klasse!!

Super Bike hast du da. Wieviel wiegt denn das gute Stück???

Gruß Calli


----------



## baltes21 (12. Mai 2009)

also das Scalpel von mete  gefällt mir auch sehr gut, 
naja abegsehen von den Reifen.


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Mai 2009)

da hat jemand an der farbenschraube gedreht und die wildgripper haben als einzige das photoshop ausgetrickst...


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> da hat jemand an der farbenschraube gedreht und die wildgripper haben als einzige das photoshop ausgetrickst...



genau..eigentlich ist das Rad rot . Nein, die Michelins gibt es nicht mehr, da muss ich nehmen, was ich bekommen kann. So, wie das Rad dasteht wiegt es etwa 9,9kg, mit Trockenreifen (Vredestein Killerbee und Maxxis Flyweight) etwa 9,5- 9,6kg.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte noch Conti Race-Kings WC in 2.2 abzugeben


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2009)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch Conti Race-Kings WC in 2.2 abzugeben



Die passen leider weder vorn noch hinten rein, liegen hier nämlich auch herum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonStyler (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auf meinem alten nicht Canondale noch rote Wildgripper 
Ich find die gar nicht so schlecht und das rot ist an meinem silbernen Rad passend und macht es zu was besonderen.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Mai 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen sind 61805-2RS1 und 61902-2RS1.
> 
> Ich hatte sie zwar nicht im Kopf, wusste aber, wo ich sie nachsehen kann



danke


----------



## c147258 (13. Mai 2009)

.... und auch Ich geselle mich dazu


----------



## kubiker (13. Mai 2009)

Schön (und schön schwarz )
Aber der Sattel?!?


----------



## c147258 (13. Mai 2009)

kubiker schrieb:


> Schön (und schön schwarz )
> Aber der Sattel?!?



... ähmm.. nachbearbeitet im PS CS 

bzgl. Sattel - man sitzt viel weicher  
den originalen CD Sattel hätt ich auch noch, aber der "schmerzt"


----------



## kubiker (13. Mai 2009)

Kanns sein, daß dir das Rad zu groß ist? (Mir kommt der sattel ned nur weich sondern auch ziemlich weit unten vor...)
Oder Täuscht der Blickwinkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krell04 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Hab ein wenig am Jekyll gebastelt,liegt jetzt bei 10,2kg mit den Ballonreifen,soll halt noch am Gardasee einsetzbar bleiben.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## c147258 (13. Mai 2009)

kubiker schrieb:


> Kanns sein, daß dir das Rad zu groß ist? (Mir kommt der sattel ned nur weich sondern auch ziemlich weit unten vor...)
> Oder Täuscht der Blickwinkel...



Hi, 

der Rahmen ist in der Größe M und sowie aktuell der Sattel ist komme ich mit den Zehenspitzen am Boden an - bin leider nicht sehr groß  (161cm)


----------



## robo.le (13. Mai 2009)

hallo, kann mir jemand die torx-größe der kettenblattschrauben  einer xtr-kurbel modell 08 sagen??

danke im voraus


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2009)

Also SLX hat 33.


----------



## kubiker (14. Mai 2009)

c147258 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Rahmen ist in der Größe M und sowie aktuell der Sattel ist komme ich mit den Zehenspitzen am Boden an - bin leider nicht sehr groß  (161cm)


 

Würd mal grob geschätzt sagen: Der Rahmen ist definitiv zu groß!
1. Weils vom Sattel her so aussieht
2. Weil ich M Fahre bei 178....

Aber wenn das Chopper Feeling passt....


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2009)

Ich verkaufe übrigens einen wunderschönen, weißen Prophet X Rahmen in Größe L mit Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und -Klemme und LX E-Type Umwerfer.
Er ist in absolutem Topzustand !


----------



## nori (14. Mai 2009)

> vom 2er habe ich noch bis we ne thalas gabel und den rp23 dämpfer da..
> was mir besser liegt behalt ich und mach noch n schlussfoto am sonntag...*g



Mach dann mal bitte ein Foto wenn du die Zeit findest


----------



## robo.le (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal einer mit grossen Bildern!


----------



## Calli Potter (15. Mai 2009)

Nice !!

Aber was sind denn das für Pedale die da drauf sind und die Griffe sehen ein bissel aus wie Dildos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo.le (15. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Nice !!
> 
> Aber was sind denn das für Pedale die da drauf sind und die Griffe sehen ein bissel aus wie Dildos



für die stadt ideale pedale nie wieder kaputte schuhe!!!!und kein rutschen bei feuchtigkeit....
die dildos nennt man lenkerband in orange nicht wie du vll denkst hautfarben


----------



## 20madmax08 (18. Mai 2009)

So und hier mein finish. habe mich dieses jahr noch gegen die thalas rc2 entschieden, den dhx air 4.0 konnt ich ja doch gut einstellen aber ein 5.0 kommt nächste saison. brauch aber noch härtere lyrik-federn und eine vario stütze.
im gelände ist das bike der absolute hammer auf der strasse wegen dem grossen rollwiderstand der fat alberts gehts noch.


----------



## deman (18. Mai 2009)

Etwas kleinere Bilder wären super, da läd man sich ja selbst mit DSL noch nen Wolf... (und es soll immernoch Leute geben, die keins haben )


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Interesse an Aufklebern?

Ganz schick, auf Goldfolie


----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2009)

habe heute die lager meiner lefty nabe gewechelt... ging mit hammer und kasettenabzieher gut von der hand und recht fix. für 2 lagersätze hab ich 9.50 bei ebay bezahlt (normlager - danke für die nummern)

die nabe läuft wieder wie neu und kein spiel mehr


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. Mai 2009)

@20madmax08,

wäre echt besser wenn du die Bilder in einer kleineren Version nochmal hochlädst. 

Man scrollt sich keinen Wolf und wie schon erwähnt gibt es auch User die kein 16.000er DSL haben.


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Mai 2009)

Bitte die Bilder kleiner machen!!!


----------



## fuzzball (19. Mai 2009)

ach stellt euch nicht so an funktioniert doch super


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle meine Frage auch nochmal hier, hier tummeln sich schließlich die meisten Cannondaler 

Schraube gerade mal an meine six13 weiter, das Si-Lager ist komplett drinnen, jetzt setze ich die Kurbeln auf und die passen nicht von der Verzahnung !?!? D.h. sie sitzen schräg zueinander auf der Achse 






Bin ich jetzt zu blöd oder was passt da nicht zueinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Erdi, 

schön, den Rahmen mal wieder zu sehen 

Ich vermutew mal, die Kurbel ist nicht in Ordnung. Sieht schwer danach aus, dass sich die Aufnahme auf einer Seite verdreht hat. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Wenn man wüsste, wie der Alueinsatz in der Kurbel fixiert ist, könnte man abschätzen, ob so ein Schaden überhaupt auftreten kann. 

Woher hast Du die die Kurbel? Kannst Du da was reklamieren?


----------



## marewo (20. Mai 2009)

ich denke auch, dass der Alu Einsatz schief, bzw. mit versatz eingeklebt wurde.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## dkc-live (20. Mai 2009)

oder die welle hat nen schaden.

leg doch mal die kurbelarme übereinander


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi,
> 
> schön, den Rahmen mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> Woher hast Du die die Kurbel? Kannst Du da was reklamieren?


Ja, dem Rahmen geht's gut  Noch keinen Meter mit gefahren, jetzt baue ich Ihn aber doch mal auf. Naja, die Kurbel habe ich auch schon vor weit einem Jahr aus der großen Bucht für kleines Geld gefischt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum 



dkc-live schrieb:


> oder die welle hat nen schaden.
> 
> leg doch mal die kurbelarme übereinander





marewo schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass der Alu Einsatz schief, bzw. mit versatz eingeklebt wurde.
> Gruß
> Marewo



Die Welle sieht OK aus, aber in der Tat wenn ich die Kurbeln parallel nebeneinander lege sieht man das die Aluaufnahmen nicht syncron sind  Denke da ist nix mehr zu machen, außer rauszufinden welcher Kurbelarm verschoben ist.

*Edith hat festgestellt:* Der Alueinsatz der linken Kurbel hatt sich gelöst. Habe sie nochmal drangeschraubt und gegeneinander dedrückt und auf einmal hat sich der Kurbelarm bewegt. Also Linker muß her ... *hatt nicht zufällig einer Einen in 17,5 übrig und rumliegen ???*


----------



## pm.bike (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Cannondale Fahrer

Soeben habe ich mein altes Cannondale Bike wieder fahrtüchtig gemacht. Es ist das F700 Version Olympiade 1996. Das amerikanische Team fuhr mit dem Sponsor Volvo in Atlanta um Medaillen.
Im Herbst 1996 kaufte ich das Bike direkt in den Staaten.

Tolles Bike, immer noch sehr gut. Habe bereits Alpenüberquerung damit gemacht, jetzt ist es mein Arbeitsbike.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edith hat festgestellt:* Der Alueinsatz der linken Kurbel hatt sich gelöst. Habe sie nochmal drangeschraubt und gegeneinander dedrückt und auf einmal hat sich der Kurbelarm bewegt. Also Linker muß her ... *hatt nicht zufällig einer Einen in 17,5 übrig und rumliegen ???*



So gefällt mir das schon besser 






habe drei 3er Löcher in die Kurbel samt Alukern gebohrt, dann 4er Gewinde reingeschnitten und jeweils eine Madenschraube mit Loctite reingedreht. Hält bis jetzt bombenfest!






Die Löcher und Schrauben natürlich nur in die Kurbel, nicht bis in die Welle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2009)

hast du den vorher auch die scherkräfte berechnet?



aber gute idee


----------



## Spasswolf (23. Mai 2009)

Der Link ist mir gerade in einem der Rahmenbauthreads begegnet.
Stahlhardtail mit Fatty und innenverlegten Zügen:
http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/albums/projet_xc_hard___fatty/index.html


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hast du den vorher auch die scherkräfte berechnet?
> 
> 
> 
> aber gute idee


Nee, habe ich nicht. Wollte keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung draus machen.  Mir langt wenn's erstmal so hält. Wie lange,  wird die Zeit zeigen ...


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2009)

Spasswolf schrieb:


> Der Link ist mir gerade in einem der Rahmenbauthreads begegnet.
> Stahlhardtail mit Fatty und innenverlegten Zügen:
> http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/albums/projet_xc_hard___fatty/index.html



schaut kacke aus


----------



## badboy-rudi (23. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So gefällt mir das schon besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem habe ich dieses Jahr an meinem Crosser auch gehabt:
Compakt- Kurbel, Alu-Kern lose;allerdings das Pedalgewinde.
Ich habe die Kurbel vorher bei ebay erworben und war neu.
CD hat mir die Kurbel dann anstandslos ersetzt in Form einer FSA K-force Light.
Die hat dann allerdings auch nicht lange gehalten (obere Achsaufnahme lose) und wurde nochmals ersetzt.  
Die ganz Neue hält nun schon seit 3000km.
Von solchen Eigenbaumaßnahmen halte ich nichts.
100km von zu hause weg und das gebastelte hält nicht- ein Alptraum.


----------



## robo.le (23. Mai 2009)

Spasswolf schrieb:


> Der Link ist mir gerade in einem der Rahmenbauthreads begegnet.
> Stahlhardtail mit Fatty und innenverlegten Zügen:
> http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/albums/projet_xc_hard___fatty/index.html



hübsch hübsch


----------



## DON_D (25. Mai 2009)

Da ich ja auch so 1-2 Cannondale´s hatte. hier mal mein Liebling! Hab ich leider nicht mehr...


----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2009)

nich ein wenig zu wenig fw vorne?


----------



## DON_D (25. Mai 2009)

Ach, ich bin es nicht lange so gefahren! Vorne hatte ich dann eine Manitou Sherman Breakout dran mit 150mm FW! Passte dann schon besser! 
Der Fox Float hatte aber eh etwas weniger Hub und so hatte der Rahmen max. 155mm FW in der 170mm Einstellung!


----------



## fuzzball (25. Mai 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schaut kacke aus



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (26. Mai 2009)

Besser?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Mai 2009)

Heute bei mir im Drucker:


----------



## fuzzball (26. Mai 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Besser?



optisch macht es mit der Lefty mehr her,aber angemessener dürfte diese Gabel sein


----------



## DON_D (26. Mai 2009)

Das Bike hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr! War Ende 2003 - Anfang 2004! 
Für mich ist das Gemini Chain Gang das schönste Gemini von Cannondale! Ich liebe diese Lackierung!


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Mai 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Besser?



OH wie geil  seit wann gibbet denn 3D aufkleber fürn Laminat???


----------



## Oschcremegaude (27. Mai 2009)

Hier mein Jekyll im schweren Einsatz am Gardasee......

Verdammt, wie bekomme ich das Foto größer!!!! Ich blicke es grad nicht.....


----------



## M-Tina (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Habe heute mein neues Cannondale F4 in "Medium" bekommen, leider ist es mir zu klein!
Ich würde es verkaufen für 600 ( Ich kenne nierends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ein günstigeres!), Neupreis ist 999. Alle Papiere und Rechnung sind vorhanden. Nur abholung in der Nähe von München. Bitte nur Kurzentschlossene melden, da ich schnell ein neues kaufen möchte!


----------



## M-Tina (27. Mai 2009)




----------



## scapin-biker (28. Mai 2009)

Woow, 999,-â¬ Neupreis fÃ¼r dies Bike. Ganz schÃ¶n heftig.
Mit diesen Komponeneten !!?? Viel GlÃ¼ck beim Verkauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Tina (29. Mai 2009)

Ich will ja auch keine 999 dafür, sondern 600, und dafür bekommt man ein sehr ordentlicher HT.

Wenn ich bei Canyon schaue gibt es für 499 ein RS Dart und V-Brakes.und alles 1kg schwerer! Also da weiß ich nicht was gescheiter ist! CDale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New Fact3 Yellowstone, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Tubeset 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Dämpfer* 						n/a 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Gabel* RockShox DART 2  Lockout, 80 mm 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Steuersatz* 						IS-22 integrated 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Umwerfer* Shimano Alivio 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Alivio 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Bremsgriffe* Avid Speed FR-5 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Bremsen* Tektro 836A 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Naben* 						Formula OV 21-FQR 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Zahnkranz* Shimano Alivio 11-34 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Felgen* 						Alex DM18 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Reifen* Schwalbe Albert 2,25" 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore FC-M442-8L 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Kettenblätter* 						44/32/22 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Innenlager* Shimano BB ES 25 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Vorbau* 						Iridium (25,4) 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Lenker* 						Iridium Riserbar 620mm 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Griffe* 						Canyon Bracelets 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Sattel* 						Selle Italia FK 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Sattelstütze* 						Iridium 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Pedale* 						MTB-Pedale Chromoly Achse 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Farbe* 						traffic white
pearl black



*Rahmenhöhen* 						S (16,5"), M (18,5"), L (20,0"), XL (22,0") 					 										 						
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Gewicht* 						12,90 kg


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2009)

Es ist dann aber auch ein Canyon und das will man nicht so haben wenn man schon Cannondale bekommen kann 

Von der Austattung sind die fast unschlagbar, aber wenn de einen guten Händler vor deiner Haustür hast ist das mehr Wert als so ein Versender, gerade bei Reperaturen und umtausch von Teilen.

Beim Händler kann man ja auch immer noch Handeln!!!


----------



## scapin-biker (29. Mai 2009)

@ M-Tina: ja,ja mir ist schon klar das du dafür 600, haben möchtest. Ich find es halt doch nen Wahnsinn, das Cannondale für dies Bike einen Preis von 999, aufruft.

Ich kann mich der Meinung von "Calli Potter" nur anschliesen. Canyon hat zwar qualitativ gute Bikes, nur mit Lieferzeiten, Service, etc. ist es sehr schwierig. Schau wirklich bei einem Händler in München ( ich glaube du wohnst da ). Was möchtest du den für dein neues Bike ausgeben ???

Ich persönlich habe meinen " Bikeguru" in der nähe von München sitzen. Der jedoch spielt in einer anderen Preisklasse.

Wenn man Dir irgendwie helfen kann, melde dich einfach per PN.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2009)

ich find den preis i.o.


----------



## DON_D (29. Mai 2009)

Der Preis ist sehr gut! Bei den meisten Händler liegt der für das Rad im Angebot bei 799 mit glück auch mal 749!


----------



## sportfuchs (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Cannondale Suchtgemeinde,
will mich von einem meiner Laster trennen.
Wer Interesse hat, kurze Mail an mich. Über den Preis wird man sich schon einig.





Gruß
Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo da draußen,

dann poste ich mal Fotos meiner zwei Cannondales.






Prophet MX in S mit ein paar Schnickschnackparts für Enduro und gemäßigten Parkeinsatz. 13,1kg wie es das steht.






Perp in M mit weniger Schnischnackparts für harte Aktionen. 18,4kg wie es da steht.

Und yes, die Farbgebung sollte bei beiden ähnlich sein.

Out 

PS: Suche fürs Prophet ein Laufrard für hinten. 12mm Steckachse mit 135mm Breite. Die momentan verbaute Nabe ist ein Käse.


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

2 richtig schönes Bikes die du da hast und das Prophet mit 13,1 kg ist auch echt ne Wucht!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Juni 2009)

sportfuchs schrieb:


> Mavic 823 EX auf Hope Bulb Titan Laufradsatz



Gibts die Hope Naben für die Lefty?


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. Juni 2009)

Oh, RAL5015

Sehr schön, sehr schön.

In meinem Fotoalbum ist mein F700 in gleicher Farbe


----------



## sportfuchs (2. Juni 2009)

@ölige Kette
Nein, die Vorderadnabe ist von Cannondale. Gibt zwar ein oder zwei Alternativnaben zur Lefty, aber die Cannondale eigene Nabe ist eigentlich perfekt.
gruß
Sören


----------



## fivepole (2. Juni 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Oh, RAL5015
> 
> Sehr schön, sehr schön.
> 
> In meinem Fotoalbum ist mein F700 in gleicher Farbe



5015, das himmlischste Blau eben 

Out.


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. Juni 2009)

Komm ich muss meins nochmal darunter hängen.

Für die Optik!


----------



## fivepole (2. Juni 2009)

It`s nice, too ... 

Ist es dadurch an der Zeit einen RAL 5015 Cannondale Thread zu eröffnen?


----------



## gmk (2. Juni 2009)

fivepole schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen,
> 
> dann poste ich mal Fotos meiner zwei Cannondales.
> 
> ...



einfach nur 
ich steh auf das blau !!


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2009)

ihr mit euren standbildern! ein cd muss gefahren werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (2. Juni 2009)

naja
du stehst doch  von fahren keine rede ...


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2009)

der reifen ist in bewegung


----------



## gmk (2. Juni 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der reifen ist in bewegung



jaja
photoshop ...

das ist bewegung!


----------



## de flö (2. Juni 2009)

hier mal meins. Grade fertig geworden...


----------



## Brun0x (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich stelle mir gerade ein Scalpel zusammen. Der Rahmen hat ein BB30 Tretlager und ich habe zur Zeit nicht das Geld mir eine SI Kurbel zuzulegen. Allerdings möchte ich mir auch nicht die Möglichkeit verbauen diese zukünftig diese zu fahren. 

Meint ihr es wäre möglich den Adapter von BSA auf BB30 ohne Locktite zu montieren ?


----------



## M-Tina (3. Juni 2009)

Gibt doch schon relativ günstige BB30 Kurbel. Glaube FSA hat die die...


----------



## Haborym666 (3. Juni 2009)

So mein Rush ist dann auch mal fast fertig.
Ich warte noch auf die Hope Tech X2 aber fahren kann ich Gott sei dank auch mit meinen alten K 18.
Nochmals vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben und meine Fragen so nett beantwortet haben.


----------



## DON_D (3. Juni 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> So mein Rush ist dann auch mal fast fertig.
> Ich warte noch auf die Hope Tech X2 aber fahren kann ich Gott sei dank auch mit meinen alten K 18.
> Nochmals vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben und meine Fragen so nett beantwortet haben.




Wie groß bist Du denn? Wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Haborym666 (3. Juni 2009)

1,83?
Sieht die Sattelüberhöhung so seltsam aus?
Ist ein L Rahmen, auf meinem Hardtail hatte ich den Sattel immer recht tief
aber beim Rush fährt es sich seltsam wenn der Sattel nicht sehr hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (3. Juni 2009)

Sicher das der Rahmen Größe L hat? Sieht nach M / 43cm aus!


----------



## canno-range (4. Juni 2009)

> Hallo, ich stelle mir gerade ein Scalpel zusammen. Der Rahmen hat ein BB30 Tretlager und ich habe zur Zeit nicht das Geld mir eine SI Kurbel zuzulegen. Allerdings möchte ich mir auch nicht die Möglichkeit verbauen diese zukünftig diese zu fahren.
> 
> Meint ihr es wäre möglich den Adapter von BSA auf BB30 ohne Locktite zu montieren ?



Möglich ist die Montage ohne Loctite natürlich - die Frage ist, ob die Hülse auch hält. 

Es spricht aber auch nichts gegen die Montage mit Loctite, denn auch die geklebte Hülse lässt sich wieder entfernen. Sowohl beim Alu- als auch beim Carbonscalpel ist das Tretlagergehäuse aus Alu. Der Ausbau ist daher zulässig. Von Cannondale gibt es ein Auspresswerkzeug zur Demontage der Hülse. Ein guter Cannondale Händler sollte das da haben.


----------



## mucho (4. Juni 2009)

und wie siehts beim taurine aus?
ist n carbon tretlager wenn ich mich nicht irre?!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (4. Juni 2009)

Es liegt mir wirklich fern, die Gerüchteküche unnötig anzukurbeln: habe was läuten gehört, dass CD schon in Kürze ein neues 120 mm Fully präsentieren wird. Hört sich ziemlich interessant an! Weiß eventuell schon jemand etwas?


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ihr mit euren standbildern! ein cd muss gefahren werden!



wolltest du nicht auf leichte Bremsscheiben umsteigen


----------



## kutschbiker (5. Juni 2009)

Neuer Cannondale Taurin Biker! Rad auf Formula R1,SID,XTR und X.0 umgebaut und seit neustem mit Mavic Crossmax SLR ausgestattet (noch nicht fotogr.).
------------top Rad------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. Juni 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> So mein Rush ist dann auch mal fast fertig.
> Ich warte noch auf die Hope Tech X2 aber fahren kann ich Gott sei dank auch mit meinen alten K 18.
> Nochmals vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben und meine Fragen so nett beantwortet haben.



sorry aber wa soll das sein ?
cannondale aus canada?


----------



## muellema (5. Juni 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Neuer Cannondale Taurin Biker! Rad auf Formula R1,SID,XTR und X.0 umgebaut und seit neustem mit Mavic Crossmax SLR ausgestattet (noch nicht fotogr.).
> ------------top Rad------------



was wiegt denn das feine Teil?

Die X-Max SLR hatte ich auch mal und war total unzufrieden in Sachen Steifigkeit und das Gewicht anging.

Felixthewolf hat mir einen genialen handmade LRS aufgebaut, der ist steifer und leichter


----------



## chrikoh (5. Juni 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Neuer Cannondale Taurin Biker! Rad auf Formula R1,SID,XTR und X.0 umgebaut und seit neustem mit Mavic Crossmax SLR ausgestattet (noch nicht fotogr.).
> ------------top Rad------------



Sehr schön-bis auf die Gabel


----------



## Haborym666 (5. Juni 2009)

@gmk: Nö die Blätter spiegeln für mich die Essenz vom Biken wieder, kein Lärm, kein MP3 Player, kein Verkehr, nur das Surren der Nabe und das flattern der Blätter.
Entgegen der Vermutung hat auch Rocky Mountain kein Copyright auf Ahornblätter es gibt sie sogar auf diversen anderen Bikes (z.B denen von Rose).
Wenn du das Bike mit Kanada in Verbindung bringst habe ich aber kein Problem damit, ist ja schließlich ein geniales Land war aber so nicht geplant 
Ich habe den Rahmen erst in meinen Lieblingsfarben Pulvern gelassen und bin erst später über die Blätter gestolpert.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht auf leichte Bremsscheiben umsteigen



brauch noch den passenden laufradsatz. kann mich nicht über die hecknabe einigen.

nope n75 ...sieht ja gut aus aber weiß nicht

xtr <-> xt wegen 80 gramm 100 euro mehr ... hmmm


dreh mich grad im kreis


----------



## sh0rt (5. Juni 2009)

@dkc-live: Pfarrstieg?


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2009)

jo


----------



## fuzzball (5. Juni 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> brauch noch den passenden laufradsatz. kann mich nicht über die hecknabe einigen.
> 
> nope n75 ...sieht ja gut aus aber weiß nicht
> 
> ...



bei der Nope bestellste am besten gleich 2 Satz Lager dazu. Wenn dann XTR die Qualität ist einfach besser und 100.- sind es auch nicht http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k458/mtb.html; aber warum eine Centerlock Nabe; da kommt doch noch das Gewicht für den Adapter drauf, wären da nicht die DT240s oder die Hope Pro2 eine Alternative?Die erste fahr ich selbst und die Hope seit 2 Wintern ein Kollege, beide ohne Probleme


----------



## kutschbiker (5. Juni 2009)

Hi, Gewicht sind nun 9,8kg. Es geht noch etwas beim Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze. Sind schon auf dem Wunschzettel, warte aber noch einige Tests ab!
Zur der Gabel: klar gebe ich Recht, aber Lefty zu teuer und die SID ist ok. Irgendwo muß man sparen als Familienvater sonst gibts Ärger mit Mutti....


----------



## kutschbiker (5. Juni 2009)

XTR Pedale sind auch schon dran...Bilder folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (5. Juni 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Hi, Gewicht sind nun 9,8kg. Es geht noch etwas beim Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze. Sind schon auf dem Wunschzettel, warte aber noch einige Tests ab!
> Zur der Gabel: klar gebe ich Recht, aber Lefty zu teuer und die SID ist ok. Irgendwo muß man sparen als Familienvater sonst gibts Ärger mit Mutti....



beim Sattel geht auch noch ne Menge


----------



## gmk (5. Juni 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Es liegt mir wirklich fern, die Gerüchteküche unnötig anzukurbeln: habe was läuten gehört, dass CD schon in Kürze ein neues 120 mm Fully präsentieren wird. Hört sich ziemlich interessant an! Weiß eventuell schon jemand etwas?



wo hast denn das her
ein rush nachfolger?



Haborym666 schrieb:


> @gmk: Nö die Blätter spiegeln für mich die Essenz vom Biken wieder, kein Lärm, kein MP3 Player, kein Verkehr, nur das Surren der Nabe und das flattern der Blätter.
> Entgegen der Vermutung hat auch Rocky Mountain kein Copyright auf Ahornblätter es gibt sie sogar auf diversen anderen Bikes (z.B denen von Rose).
> Wenn du das Bike mit Kanada in Verbindung bringst habe ich aber kein Problem damit, ist ja schließlich ein geniales Land war aber so nicht geplant
> Ich habe den Rahmen erst in meinen Lieblingsfarben Pulvern gelassen und bin erst später über die Blätter gestolpert.



mir gefällts nicht
ist aber geschmackssache ...


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bei der Nope bestellste am besten gleich 2 Satz Lager dazu. Wenn dann XTR die QualitÃ¤t ist einfach besser und 100.-â¬ sind es auch nicht http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k458/mtb.html; aber warum eine Centerlock Nabe; da kommt doch noch das Gewicht fÃ¼r den Adapter drauf, wÃ¤ren da nicht die DT240s oder die Hope Pro2 eine Alternative?Die erste fahr ich selbst und die Hope seit 2 Wintern ein Kollege, beide ohne Probleme



lager sind nicht das problem.. die gibs ja fÃ¼rn appel und nen ei.

cl weil ich das system am besten find draufstecken festziehen fertig

hope nein - zu laut und auch nicht besser als nopes mit neuen lagern

dt 240 - zu teuer und meine 370 er haben schon lackabplatzer am flansch -.-
die lager sind auch reudig...

die xt sind grad mein favorit..


----------



## Brun0x (6. Juni 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Möglich ist die Montage ohne Loctite natürlich - die Frage ist, ob die Hülse auch hält.
> 
> Es spricht aber auch nichts gegen die Montage mit Loctite, denn auch die geklebte Hülse lässt sich wieder entfernen. Sowohl beim Alu- als auch beim Carbonscalpel ist das Tretlagergehäuse aus Alu. Der Ausbau ist daher zulässig. Von Cannondale gibt es ein Auspresswerkzeug zur Demontage der Hülse. Ein guter Cannondale Händler sollte das da haben.




Alles klar, danke


----------



## olli99 (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Cannondale F800 mit neuem Laufradsatz






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht. 

Den Sattel noch etwas begradigen, dann ist es wunderschön


----------



## Deleted 68079 (7. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wo hast denn das her
> ein rush nachfolger?



2 unabhängig voneinander getätigte Händleraussagen. Händlerpräsentation soll Mitte Juli sein, Pressevorführung schon früher.


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

olli99 schrieb:


> Hier mein Cannondale F800 mit neuem Laufradsatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmk (7. Juni 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> 2 unabhängig voneinander getätigte Händleraussagen. Händlerpräsentation soll Mitte Juli sein, Pressevorführung schon früher.



na da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (8. Juni 2009)

gmk,
sehe ich auch so


----------



## gmk (9. Juni 2009)

das neue 120mm fully wird im juli präsentiert

ab frühherbst wirds erhältlich sein

traf´ heut zufällig einen cannondale vertreter


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juni 2009)

wozu ???  anstatt 120mm sollten sie stattdessen lieber einen vernünfig leichten Rize Rahmen machen


----------



## Bertolli (10. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> das neue 120mm fully wird im juli präsentiert
> 
> ab frühherbst wirds erhältlich sein
> 
> traf´ heut zufällig einen cannondale vertreter




Boaah- hey,

wie wirds heißen, gibt's schon Fotos, was wird's kosten?

Weiß jemand mehr darüber?

Bitte berichten!!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (11. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> das neue 120mm fully wird im juli präsentiert
> 
> ab frühherbst wirds erhältlich sein
> 
> traf´ heut zufällig einen cannondale vertreter



Und - gerüchteweise - wird auch ein neues Hardtail vorgestellt .....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wozu ???  anstatt 120mm sollten sie stattdessen lieber einen vernünfig leichten Rize Rahmen machen



Hm, mein Rize wiegt keine 11 kg. Und da wäre noch Luft nach unten. Finde ich für ein 130 mm All Mountain äusserst akzeptabel. Muss allerdings einwerfen, dass ich vorne die 110er Lefty Speed Carbon fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (11. Juni 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Und - gerüchteweise - wird auch ein neues Hardtail vorgestellt .....



Ein neues Hardtail,statt dem Taurin?


----------



## gmk (11. Juni 2009)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Boaah- hey,
> 
> wie wirds heißen, gibt's schon Fotos, was wird's kosten?
> 
> ...



rush nachfolger
angeblich auf rize basis ...

*neues hardtail soll kommen - 900g codename:flash*

*rize soll 140mm bekommen*
hats ja eigentlich jetzt schon - laut bike & mtb magazin

bilder, noch keine ...
aber nehm an ende juni, wird schon wer was ausspioniert haben ...


----------



## fuzzball (11. Juni 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hm, mein Rize wiegt keine 11 kg. Und da wäre noch Luft nach unten. Finde ich für ein 130 mm All Mountain äusserst akzeptabel. Muss allerdings einwerfen, dass ich vorne die 110er Lefty Speed Carbon fahre.



der Maßstab für das Rize ist das Genius und da sind Gewichte von unter 10kg möglich - ohne Lefty. Wobei ich beide nicht als AM bezeichen würde, eher XC Bikes mit mehr Federweg  (will aber keine Diskussion lostreten).


----------



## Jasibike (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo! Bin neu hier. Mein Baby ist Rush Carbon 4 etwas getunt.


----------



## petomei (12. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich euch auch mal mein Jekyll 1000, Modell 2003 zeigen:





__________


----------



## gmk (12. Juni 2009)

Jasibike schrieb:


> Hallo! Bin neu hier. Mein Baby ist Rush Carbon 4 etwas getunt.



*sehr fesch* ...

teileliste/gewicht?


----------



## Jasibike (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo!  Danke! 
Rush Carbon 4 mit FOX RPL
Fox F120 RLC
Syncros FLR DS23 Laufräder + Nobby Nic in 2.25
Avid Juicy 5 in weiss
Lenker + Vorbau Syncros FL in weiss
Sattel SLR XC 
Stütze FSA Carbon
Schaltwerk XTR Shadow
Rest alles XT
Gewicht in XL 12,15 nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht aber lässt sich super fahren.


----------



## gmk (12. Juni 2009)

Jasibike schrieb:


> Hallo!  Danke!
> Rush Carbon 4 mit FOX RPL
> Fox F120 RLC
> Syncros FLR DS23 Laufräder + Nobby Nic in 2.25
> ...



_hui_
feine teile! in XL 12,15kg .. find ich ok!

was hast die lfr her? mich würdn die ds29 interessieren fürs rize
auch gern per PN!


----------



## fuzzball (12. Juni 2009)

petomei schrieb:


> Na dann will ich euch auch mal mein Jekyll 1000, Modell 2003 zeigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Juni 2009)

Hot !
news aus Willingen!!!

das neue ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Tune entwickelt worden.

das heißt: es gibt demnächst eine Leftynabe von Tune!

goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. Juni 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hot !
> news aus Willingen!!!
> 
> das neue ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Tune entwickelt worden.
> ...


----------



## robo.le (13. Juni 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hot !
> news aus Willingen!!!
> 
> das neue ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Tune entwickelt worden.
> ...





bilder?? gewicht??


----------



## mountain 31 (13. Juni 2009)

es gibt natürlich noch keine bilder, weil die sowas nicht in willingen vorstellen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Juni 2009)

Ein Jekyll kann ich auch beisteuern - keine Originalfarbe und auch sonst sind viele Sachen nicht so, wie es im Originalzustand kam und es ist schnell 

Cannondale Jekyll 112 Emergency XC Edition

Lefty Speed DLR 110 88+ tuned
Syntace VRO System/Syntace Carbon Lenker
SRAM X.0 Gripshift
Truvativ Noir Kurbel
Crank Bros Acid Magnesium
Specialized Toupet Sattel
Carbon Sattelstütze
Formula Oro K24 180/160





Grüße,
sunday


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Juni 2009)

@ sundaydriver  goiles orange und schöner bock

gruß bikefun


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Juni 2009)

wer kann mir sagen was das Scalpel Carbon 3 Größe M (2009),
mit Lefty Speed 110 DLR2 und XT Ausstattung, Laufräder DT Swiss XCR 1.5 wiegt, das Gewicht der Laufräder wäre auch gut,
habe ein gutes Angebot für das Rad bekommen, würde es dann mit der Marta, XTR Schaltung, Noir Kurbel, und Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze, Speedneedl umbauen, 
oder komme ich mit dem Rahmenkit besser weil da die Carbon Lefty dabei ist, Rahmenkit und KomplRad sind gleich teuer, 
nur beim Rahmenkit fehlen halt Laufrad, Vorbau,
beim KomplBike würde ich die XT Teile verkaufen,
und zu Weihnachten die Alu gegen die Carbon Lefty tauschen (würde dann nochmal 600  kosten), 
was soll ich machen muß morgen zum Händler und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## 20madmax08 (16. Juni 2009)

und hier mal meines .... mit anderen schuhen,kleinzeug...
als nächstes evtl ne black mamba sattelstütze oder erst andere laufräder(Felgen weiss und evtl. racing ralph drauf) für den weg zur arbeit( strasse )


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2009)

*hust*


----------



## Boba_Fett (16. Juni 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> und hier mal meines ....


 
goil !!! 
warum schaut denn das Rücklicht so traurig drein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jasibike (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo! Du meinst bestimmt DS28. Wurde an deine stelle die 23 nehmen, sind ausreichend  stabil wenn man sie ordentlich aufbaut, und wiegen 200gr weniger als 28-er. Meine sind mit Magura pro Naben (Dt-Swiss hügi 240) und kommen auf fast 1800gr. 100-200gr weniger wäre mir auch lieber aber ist gut so. Die Syncros Systemlaufräder sollen nicht so gut sein, Naben Qualität, laut Bike Zeitschrift. Gruß Jasibike


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juni 2009)

@20madmax08: Moto


keine SystemLRS viel zu schwer/teuer

Alternativen:
Nr.1 Tune King/Kong MK - CX Ray - ZTR Flow (fahr die derzeit am Perp)
Nr.2 XTR - CX Ray - ZTR Flow
Nr.3 Hope - CX Ray - ZTR Flow

die letzten beiden LRS sind billiger, gute 100gr schwerer, dennoch  und alle leichter als z.B. DT ex 1750


----------



## 20madmax08 (17. Juni 2009)

danke für die infos denn mit laufrädern kenn ich mich fast gar ned aus


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. Juni 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hot !
> news aus Willingen!!!
> 
> das neue ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Tune entwickelt worden.
> ...



Wenn die genau so schlecht und unzuverlässig ist wie die TUNE Prince dann braucht die kein Mensch...

diese besagte PRINCE Nabe wird hier auf ca. 30 Seiten mal genauer beleuchtet...
http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3792&page=30


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Juni 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


>


Hey Mad was das fürn kasten  an der Dämpferaufnahme ?? Cdplayer oder Bierhalter ??Und wieso haste hinteradschwinge oben abgedeckt ?? Mit den füßen schon den lack zerschreddert ?? Und wie machen sich die alberts bezüglich verschleiß und laufeigenschaften ?? Hab mir nen satz bestellt nachdem meine mks mirs 3 mal  den dienst mitn platten quittierten,und hinten das profil richtung slick sich nähert nach 1100km ,im gemischten betrieb (  grobes gelände ,waldautobahn ,asphalt )
Hoffe dir macht der bock genauso laune wie mir 
gruß bikefun


----------



## canno-range (17. Juni 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wenn die genau so schlecht und unzuverlässig ist wie die TUNE Prince dann braucht die kein Mensch...
> 
> diese besagte PRINCE Nabe wird hier auf ca. 30 Seiten mal genauer beleuchtet...
> http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3792&page=30



Zum Glück braucht eine Vorderradnabe ja keinen Freilauf. Das lässt hoffen, dass sie einen Leftynabe ohne Knacken hinkriegen. Ich fänds jedenfalls gut, wenn es Alternativen zu Cannondale, FRM, Soul Kozak und Mavic Systemlaufrädern gäbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (17. Juni 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Hey Mad was das fürn kasten  an der Dämpferaufnahme ?? Cdplayer oder Bierhalter ??



Sieht aus wie ein Batteriepack von Sigma


----------



## Haborym666 (17. Juni 2009)

Gleiches oder besseres Gewicht wie die FRM Naben aber mit Abzieher wäre Toll


----------



## canno-range (17. Juni 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Gleiches oder besseres Gewicht wie die FRM Naben aber mit Abzieher wäre Toll



Stimmt. Das darf man wohl auch erwarten. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. Und außerdem hoffe ich, dass man preislich nicht gleich auf Princess-Niveau liegt.


----------



## kutschbiker (17. Juni 2009)

So Leute fast fertig bis auf Sattelstütze.(Warte noch auf den Test)


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. Juni 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Gleiches oder besseres Gewicht wie die FRM Naben aber mit Abzieher wäre Toll



Soul Kozak Leftynabe incl. Woodman Aluschraube 117g...mit Abzieher, funktioniert genau wie die CANNONDALE Leftynabe, nur eben leichter.

was wiegt denn die FRM Leftynabe..??

und knacken könnte die ja auch bei TUNE sind ja immerhin 2x Lager verbaut, an denen liegt es doch bestimmt auch bei der Prince HR Nabe......

Habe schon zur PRINCE eine hoffentlich haltbare 6-loch Alternative von DT gefunden und bestellt--..sollte ab dem 6.7. hier liegen...ca. 235g verspricht man bei DT....ich werde FOTOS einstellen....


----------



## 20madmax08 (18. Juni 2009)

@ bikefun.....
sind wohl die einzigen moto´rianer. Also ich geb meins nimma her. werd es vielleicht auch mit der zeit auf das gewicht deines ultimates tunen auch wenn das verdammt teuer wird..
der schwarze kasten ist sigma gelumpe. diese firma hat mein vertrauen schon mal verloren.
da das moto ja nen acync. hinterbau hat, ist der reifen schon gut in der nähe der strebe. von den alberts bin ich so eigentlich sehr zufrieden. auf strasse musst zwar scho pumpen um die 30 km/h zu halten, überall anders sind sie genial. dürften jetzt auch schon 600km drauf haben und haben noch gut profil..
also ich find das moro schon genial. entweder ich trimms in richtung dein gewicht oder es muss noch n rize her... see u


----------



## Radler01 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo, dann kann ich jetzt auch mal ...


----------



## Haborym666 (18. Juni 2009)

Also meine FRM wiegt 111 komplett.
Allerdings auch wie gesagt ohne Abzieher.
Ist es eigentlich normal das ich die Nabe gestern mit zwei Daumen von
der Lefty drücken konnte? Normalerweise wären zwei gezielte Hammerschläge nötig oder?


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2009)

die passungen nuddeln halt aus je öfter man das macht. stahl auf alu halt


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juni 2009)

@madmax
 Der sigma kasten sieht ja nich gerade schlank aus  bin ja mal gespannt ob die alberts  in 2,4 reinpassen  laut manual darf ich des ja 
aber 2,4 is ja nich gleich 2,4 bin mal gespannt wann die eintreffen . Als set hatte die mein händler net vorrätig.Als alternative zu deiner heckbeleuchtung,is  ne rückleuchte von cateye und ne satteltasche von toppeak!
gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (18. Juni 2009)

2,4 Fat alberts passen locker


----------



## chrikoh (18. Juni 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> So Leute fast fertig bis auf Sattelstütze.(Warte noch auf den Test)



Da gehört eine Lefty(oder Fatty) montiert!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20madmax08 (18. Juni 2009)

mal etwas von der heutigen tour:

Cannondale meets Bionicon :






Cannondale in Action....(i love the hatched drive...)





schade das der absprung nicht dabei ist. brauch unbedingt ne bessere cam


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juni 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> mal etwas von der heutigen tour:
> 
> Cannondale meets Bionicon :


hey dein kumpel scheint aber  ne ganze ecke größer zu sein ....der hat den sattel aber verdammt weit hinten ....ne nr größer am rahmen wäre wohl effektiver gewesen


----------



## 20madmax08 (19. Juni 2009)

ist schon ein XL Rahmen und der Lackl ist ca.2m groß und das gewicht....


----------



## kutschbiker (19. Juni 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Da gehört eine Lefty(oder Fatty) montiert!!!!!!!!!!!



Fatty nein aber Lefty wäre schon cool aber als Familienvater mit 2 Rädern ist nicht alles möglich. Werde ein wenig sparen müssen......


----------



## CannondaleChris (19. Juni 2009)

@kutschbiker
ich bin auch dafür das ne Lefty in ein Taurine gehört, aber Dein aufbau ist auch mit der SID stimmig, gefällt mir. 
Was wiegt denn das Taurine


----------



## kutschbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Danke! Also nun bin ich bei 9,8kg. Sattel und Sattelstütze sind bald dran!


----------



## canno-range (19. Juni 2009)

Das Scalpel habe ich im letzten Jahr aufgebaut und aktuell etwas aufgewertet und erleichtert. So wie es auf dem Bild ist, wiegt es ca. 9,5 Kilo.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Das Hardtail, mein blauer Bock, ist mit etwas älteren Teilen aufgebaut. Gewicht: ca, 9,8 Kilo. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (19. Juni 2009)

^^^^ zwei absolute traumbikes.... fast hätt ich so ein scalpel letztes jahr erworben... der preis wars halt


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Juni 2009)

das Scalpel ist geil, das Gewicht ist auch super, 
die Stütze würde mir auch super gefallen, aber leider ist sie zu schwer, am meinem SWorks war eine getunte Easton EC 90 mit 142 gramm so was will ich wieder
wenn ich das Rad sehe freu ich mich schon auf meine erste 6 Std Runde mit meinem Scalpel


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

schnüff [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkDghUYtjmo"]YouTube - Cedric Garcias bolivia ride...[/ame]  die Macht ist stark in dem


----------



## gmk (20. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> schnüff YouTube - Cedric Garcias bolivia ride...  *die Macht ist stark in dem*


*yes*
nur leider fährt er schon ein paar jahre für commencal!


----------



## M-Tina (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn man das Taurine so aufbaut, sollte man besser ein scott oder razerblade etc kaufen.....

taurine nur mit SI kurbel und lefty.....





kutschbiker schrieb:


> So Leute fast fertig bis auf Sattelstütze.(Warte noch auf den Test)


----------



## chrikoh (20. Juni 2009)

SI-Kurbel ist leider sehr teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *yes*
> nur leider fährt er schon ein paar jahre für commencal!



leider geht es seitdem mit Cannondale stetig bergab


----------



## single-malts (22. Juni 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> So Leute fast fertig bis auf Sattelstütze.(Warte noch auf den Test)



Servus, lass dir nichts erhählen... genau das gleiche habe ich diese Woche mit meinem "neuen" Taurin Rahmen vor... ich finde das Teil superschön!!
 olle Leftyfraktion duck und weg


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Juni 2009)

lach immer ein rohr mehr haben als die anderen


----------



## NicoBergamont (22. Juni 2009)

Eventuell gibt es bald einen Cannondale Fahrer mehr hier. Ich überlege mir eins zu kaufen und damit meinem Partner gleichzuziehen 

Die Lefty von ihm geht schon richtig gut. Kein Vergleich zur SID


----------



## Borgrider (22. Juni 2009)

Cannondale Rize Alu, Lefty PBR, FSA Carbon Sattelstütze, Teamsattel, alle Schaltungsschrauben in grün eloxiert, einige Salsa Teile usw..

demnächst ein Crosmaxx ST Lefty Laufradsatz von Mavic


----------



## Haborym666 (22. Juni 2009)

Warum muss es den der Crossmax ST werden?
Stell dir doch selber was zusammen, da kommst du leichter und günstiger weg.


----------



## Borgrider (22. Juni 2009)

was den?


----------



## Haborym666 (22. Juni 2009)

Na z.B Lefty Nabe + Hope Pro 2 und dann entweder DT Swiss  XR 4.2D/5.1 oder ZTR Arch
+ DT Competition oder Sapim X-Ray + Alu Nippel
Da gibts tausend möglichkeiten...
Also der Satz z.B mit den 4.2ern und Hope  Nabe kostet bei Whizz Wheels 544EUR
und wiegt nur 1577g und Whizz Wheels ist schon sehr teuer (aber auch sehr gut)


----------



## Haborym666 (22. Juni 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost...


----------



## chrikoh (22. Juni 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> Servus, lass dir nichts erhählen... genau das gleiche habe ich diese Woche mit meinem "neuen" Taurin Rahmen vor... ich finde das Teil superschön!!
> olle Leftyfraktion duck und weg



Welche Gabel ist auf deinem Taurin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Borgrider (22. Juni 2009)

ich hab wenn ich erlich bin noch nicht einmal einen preis für den crossmax st lefty laufradsatz..


----------



## andirasper (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Jekyllfahrer hier, gibt es einen Hinterreifen in der Art vom Ardent der aufs Jekyll passt? Ich hatte bisher den continental vertical, nu war es mal Zeit den Hinterreifen auszuwechseln und da habe ich mir den Ardent gekauft, ja ich weiß die Pros schlagen jetzt die Hände überm Kopf zusammen "Das ist ein Downhill Reifen der passt nicht in den Hinterbau"...das weiß ich jetzt auch, also habe ich ihn vorne eingebaut und das Ding grippt wie Schwein sowas will ich auch hinten. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares was in ein Jekyll passt? Bzw bauen alle Downhillreifen so hoch auf? Ich weiß es gibt hier sauviele Beiträge die sich um Reifen drehen aber die bringen mir nix da irgendwie keiner mal den Außendurchmesser angibt. Wäre nett wenn sich trotz OT einer zu einem Tipp für mich hinreißen läßt.


----------



## mete (24. Juni 2009)

Welchen Jekyll-Hinterbau hast Du denn? Es gibt die SL-Schwinge, da passt gerade so ein Michelin 2,0" rein und dann gibt es noch die neuere, schwerere Schwinge, da sollte locker ein 2,35" Reifen reinpassen.


----------



## andirasper (24. Juni 2009)

Da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wie ich das erkenne? Ich habe jetzt den wie schon beschriebenen Continental vertical 2.3 drauf. Ich hänge mal Fotos an, weiß nicht ob das weiterhilft ich gehe aber aber mal davon aus das ich das alte Modell habe...war ein Gebrauchtkauf. Sind die Michelin mit den Maxxis vergleichbar vom Fahrverhalten? Und wenn ja welches Modell. Schönen Dank schonmal.


----------



## mete (24. Juni 2009)

Das ist die SL-Schwinge (CAAD 4), da passt nix über 2,1 rein. Ich hatte Probleme, mit einem Comp S lite 2,0 von Michelin, bei Matsch hat's den ganzen Lack weggeschubbert. Die neuere Schwinge am Jekyll II besitzt oben am Rohrknotenpunkt kein Gussett sondern ist dort wesentlich breiter und ohne Verstärkung.


----------



## teamscarpa (25. Juni 2009)

Gibt es beim neuen Scalpel irgendeinen Dämpfer der speziell zur Geo passt? Standart bekomme ich den RP23 soll ich besser gleich den Dtcarbon ordern ( aber mit Aufpreis)? 
Ist ein solcher für die Geo des Scalpels sogar besser? Einsatz ist nur für Rennen und Gewicht spielt eine Rolle!
MFG


----------



## canno-range (25. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise wird das Scalpel mit dem Fox RPL ausgeliefert, wenn es nicht der DT Dämpfer ist. Bist DU sicher, dass es der RP23 ist? Der hätte dann keine Blockiermöglichkeit. 

Der DT Dämpfer hat keine Plattform. Ich bin selbst noch keinen gefahren, habe nur gehört, dass mit dem DT das Wippen, zu dem das Scalpel neigt, kaum zu unterdrücken ist.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juni 2009)

der RPL mit ist besser, mit dem Carbon wippt es zu viel,
übrigens mein Scalpel 3 ist da, vielleicht schaffe ich es heute noch abzuholen , 4 tage eher als gesagt, das sind doch mal Lieferzeiten


----------



## teamscarpa (25. Juni 2009)

Es ist 100% der Rp23, als Option gibt es den DT wo ich eben angenommen hab dass er besser ist (blockiert hoff ich wippt er ja nicht) 
Also währe der RPL besser oder wie, den Rp23 kann man doch auch blockieren oder? Also Stufe 3 ist quasi wie ein Lockout.





canno-range schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird das Scalpel mit dem Fox RPL ausgeliefert, wenn es nicht der DT Dämpfer ist. Bist DU sicher, dass es der RP23 ist? Der hätte dann keine Blockiermöglichkeit.
> 
> Der DT Dämpfer hat keine Plattform. Ich bin selbst noch keinen gefahren, habe nur gehört, dass mit dem DT das Wippen, zu dem das Scalpel neigt, kaum zu unterdrücken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juni 2009)

der RP 2 ist nur am Alu Scalpel 5 mit Fox Gabel drann, Scalpel  2-4 hat den RPL, Scalpel Carbon 1 den XM 180 und das Topmodel Scalpel Team hat den XR Carbon,
ich bin den XM und den RPL gefahren und da ist der RPL auf jeden Fall besser,
RPL = offen, Pro Pedal, oder zu
XM = offen oder zu,
beim RPL in Pro Pedal Stellung ist das wippen minimal,


----------



## varadero (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## teamscarpa (25. Juni 2009)

100% Rp23, bekomm ihn als Teamfahrer - hab aber Optionen auch einen anderen Dämpfer zu nehmen. Alle Teamkollegen fahren dtcarbon aber nur wegen Gewicht! Ich müsste draufzahlen für den Carbon und da ich mehrere Optionen hab, überleg ich mir nun nicht gleich einen anderen zu nehmen! Gibts einen Dämpfer der perfekt zur Geo passt! Lock out am Lenker währe vielleicht auch eine option, bisher bin ich nur Hardtail gefahren - also dass Taurine!
MFG



DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> der RP 2 ist nur am Alu Scalpel 5 mit Fox Gabel drann, Scalpel  2-4 hat den RPL, Scalpel Carbon 1 den XM 180 und das Topmodel Scalpel Team hat den XR Carbon,
> ich bin den XM und den RPL gefahren und da ist der RPL auf jeden Fall besser,
> RPL = offen, Pro Pedal, oder zu
> XM = offen oder zu,
> beim RPL in Pro Pedal Stellung ist das wippen minimal,


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juni 2009)

Lock out am Lenker wäre für mich auch das beste, suche seit 2 Wochen alles ab, kann dazu aber nichts finden,
Sonntag werde ich von 8 Uhr bis 13 Uhr ausgibig testen


----------



## Brun0x (25. Juni 2009)

Remote Lockout für den DT Dämpfer ? Den gibts bei Bike Components. 

Hier einmal mein neues Bike. Ist ein schlechtes Handy Cam Bild, ist aber auch noch nicht fertig. 
Wenns dann soweit  ist, gibt ein paar ordentliche Bilder.

Todos sind noch
Schläuche raus
P6 Sattelstütze
andere Pedale
anderer Sattel
Ergon Griffe
XTR Schaltwerk + Gripshift

Den Remote Lockout werd ich mir auf jeden fall noch zulegen. 
Abgesehen davon bin ich absolut fasziniert von den Fahreigenschaften des Rades


----------



## teamscarpa (25. Juni 2009)

Werde vielleicht nun doch umsteigen auf DtDämpfer, halt mit Lenkerlockout! 

Warum ich eigentlich auf Fully umsteige ist wegen ruppigen Bergaufpassagen! Hab vor ein paar Monaten das Fully eines Kollegen probiert und war begeistert. Vielleicht währe aus diesem Grund genau der Fox Dämpfer besser als DT. Dt Dämpfer konnte ich leider noch nie selbst fahren.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (25. Juni 2009)

> Warum ich eigentlich auf Fully umsteige ist wegen ruppigen Bergaufpassagen!



aus dem grund hab ich mir das rad auch aufgebaut. ich weiß nicht wie sich der fox dämpfer fährt, aber beim dt wirst du den lockout definitiv brauchen. aber wenn ich vor der entscheidung stünde, würde ich den dt dämpfer wieder nehmen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juni 2009)

so heute abgeholt und erstmal geschraubt, 10,8 kg, da geht noch was,
XT Bremse gegen Marta,  XT Schalthebel gegen XTR, den geilen Sattel (aber viel zu schwer) gegen Speedneedle, Schraubentuning,
Leichten Lenker und Sattelstütze such ich noch, XTR Schaltwerk liegt auch noch rum und eine gebrauchte Noir Kurbel,
die Carbongabel bringt der Weihnachtsmann  (bin Hellseher)


----------



## teamscarpa (25. Juni 2009)

Danke einmal für die Antwort - aber ist es mit blockierten Dämpfer dann überhaupt besser als mit Hardtail?



Brun0x schrieb:


> aus dem grund hab ich mir das rad auch aufgebaut. ich weiß nicht wie sich der fox dämpfer fährt, aber beim dt wirst du den lockout definitiv brauchen. aber wenn ich vor der entscheidung stünde, würde ich den dt dämpfer wieder nehmen.


----------



## JoeBru (26. Juni 2009)

Verstehe die Frage nicht - mit blockiertem Dämpfer IST es ein Hardtail....


----------



## teamscarpa (26. Juni 2009)

JoeBru schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht - mit blockiertem Dämpfer IST es ein Hardtail....



Eben, denk ich mir auch - warum soll ich dann mir ein Fully besorgen, wenn ich bei meinem Hauptgrund dafür (ruppige Bergaufpassagen) erst wieder schließen muss weil sonst das Fahrwerk zu stark wippt!


----------



## Brun0x (26. Juni 2009)

für die forstautobahn-passagen. auf ruppigen passagen lasse ich dämpfer natürlich offen.


----------



## ]:-> (26. Juni 2009)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> so heute abgeholt und erstmal geschraubt, 10,8 kg, da geht noch was,
> XT Bremse gegen Marta,  XT Schalthebel gegen XTR, den geilen Sattel (aber viel zu schwer) gegen Speedneedle, Schraubentuning,
> Leichten Lenker und Sattelstütze such ich noch, XTR Schaltwerk liegt auch noch rum und eine gebrauchte Noir Kurbel,
> die Carbongabel bringt der Weihnachtsmann  (bin Hellseher)



das wiegt mit komplett XT und der normalen Alu-Gabel nur 10.8, ohne Pedale nehme ich an? Was für eine Laufradsatz&Bereifung waren da denn dabei?

viel Spass mit deinem Rad!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2009)

Gewicht beim Kauf waren 11,29 kg,
XT gegen Marta hat 274 gramm , Sattel hat 164 gramm, Lenker hat 19 gramm und Schalthebel 44 gramm macht 501 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis,
11,29 minus 501 macht 10,8 kg inkl. Pedal


----------



## ]:-> (26. Juni 2009)

danke für die Auflistung


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2009)

was mir aber viel mehr sorgen macht, heute 35 km mit dem Rad gefahren, 
und schon die ersten Risse im Lack, Sitzrohr- Dämpferhalterung, wenns gerissen ist hälts ja nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (27. Juni 2009)

Das ist nicht normal, zurück damit zum Händler. Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Juni 2009)

Haarisse im Lack, das hat die Dämpferhalterung gearbeitet, aber ist ja da kein Carbon, 
gibt im Winter einen neuen Rahmen, jetzt will ich erstmal fahren 
wieder 80 Gramm gefallen, Stütze ist jetzt Easton EC 90 getunt und jetzt noch der Lenker,
morgen gehts 5 Std in den Wald,


----------



## Perfectdark (28. Juni 2009)

Da in der Sucherubrik absolut tote Hose herrscht frag ich mal hier an. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einen Caffeine Rahmen, egal ob gebrauch oder neu. Jetzt ist nur das Problem, wo ich den herbekomme - bei eGay kann man nur warten und auf viel Glück hoffen. Aber ich finde auch keinen Händler, der nur das Frameset verkauft.
Wenn jemand ne Adresse hat oder sogar seinen Rahmen verkaufen will, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar!


----------



## teamscarpa (29. Juni 2009)

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich den DT XR Carbon nehmen! Mein Händler meinte es sei der optimale Dämpfer für das Scalpel! Kann dass hier eigentlich jemand bestätigen? Ist nämlich schon um einiges teuerer.
MFG


----------



## de flö (29. Juni 2009)

mein F5 endlich so wie's gefällt...


----------



## Maddin_Rush_SL (29. Juni 2009)

CANNONDALE Rush Carbon SL 2
CANNONDALE CAAD 3
ist zwar der Rahmen gerissen und geschweisst aber ich habs trozdem noch
CANNONDALE Jekyll 2000


----------



## 20madmax08 (29. Juni 2009)

Maddin_Rush_SL schrieb:


> CANNONDALE Rush Carbon SL 2
> CANNONDALE CAAD 3
> ist zwar der Rahmen gerissen und geschweisst aber ich habs trozdem noch
> CANNONDALE Jekyll 2000


 ^


^^^^    alles klar


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2009)

klar ich lass es bei lebenslanger garantie schweißen -.-


----------



## Maddin_Rush_SL (30. Juni 2009)

Ja wir waren im Urlaub, und mein Vater meinte, dass es unsinnig sei.
Was sich als Fehler herausstellte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubb_blubb (30. Juni 2009)

hey
ich hab da mal ne frage an euch. ich würde mir gerne an mein Caffeine F1 aus 2009 eine cannondale SI kurbel dran bauen lassen. wisst ihr ob das möglich ist oder ob man da einen adapter oder irgendwas ähnliches benötigt?
bei dr-cannondale gibt's ja ein BSA innenlager für die kurbel. würde das denn damit funktionieren?
ich weiß, dass diese frage nicht in diesen thread gehört, aber ich wusste auch nicht wohin sonst mit damit. 
cih würde mich auf eine antwort freuen und vor allem auf solche die nicht das wort "suchfunktion" beinhalten.
schon mal im voraus danke


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2009)

... Nein, das geht nicht! Meines Wissens nach hat kein Caffein-Rahmen den BB30-Standart. D.h. Du bekommst das überdimensionalle Lager nicht rein.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Juli 2009)

oder man schweisst das lager -frag mich aber nicht wie


----------



## 3radfahrer (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen, welche Göße die FRM Carbon Lefty VR-Nabe hat. Ich meine den Speichenloch-Durchmesser! (Hoffe ihr versteht )

Ich wollte mein Laufrad umspeichen, und ich habe jetzt noch eine normale XT-Nabe. Da ich aber eine Lefty bekommen habe brauche ich jetzt eine neue Nabe zum Umspeichen. Will nicht unbedingt die Speichen erneuern. 

Oder geht das nicht wegen der Konischen Achse? 

Für Tipps bezüglich Laufradumbau auf Lefty bin ich sehr dankbar. Sollte allerdings einigermaßen günstig bleiben!

Danke


----------



## canno-range (1. Juli 2009)

blubb_blubb schrieb:


> hey
> ich hab da mal ne frage an euch. ich würde mir gerne an mein Caffeine F1 aus 2009 eine cannondale SI kurbel dran bauen lassen. wisst ihr ob das möglich ist oder ob man da einen adapter oder irgendwas ähnliches benötigt?
> bei dr-cannondale gibt's ja ein BSA innenlager für die kurbel. würde das denn damit funktionieren?
> ich weiß, dass diese frage nicht in diesen thread gehört, aber ich wusste auch nicht wohin sonst mit damit.
> ...



_



			Zitat von *Erdi01*:
... Nein, das geht nicht! Meines Wissens nach hat kein Caffein-Rahmen den BB30-Standart. D.h. Du bekommst das überdimensionalle Lager nicht rein.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Bisher habe ich auch immer gedacht, dass das ohne großen Aufwand nicht zu machen ist. Aber hier sieht es so aus, als gäbe es jetzt eine Lösung.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Juli 2009)

wo gibts denn sowas -das muß ich haben -preis ist auch günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (1. Juli 2009)

Na hier z.B. 

Sollte es dann aber auch bei jedem Cannondalehändler geben.


----------



## kubiker (1. Juli 2009)

Meine:

Taurine, Furio und CAAD8 (Fotos siehe mein Album)

Seid Ihr auch der Meinung, daß meine XTR Kurbel am Taurine beschissen aussieht (ihr seht, ich bin irgendwie unzufrieden damit...)

Leider keine Si 
Is am Renner echt genial


----------



## Boba_Fett (1. Juli 2009)

kubiker schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auch der Meinung, daß meine XTR Kurbel am Taurine beschissen aussieht


 

nö


----------



## KleinerHirsch (1. Juli 2009)

besch*** : nö. Eine schwarze wäre halt evtl. schöner. Das ist aber immer das Dilemma: von Preis/Leistung ist die XTR kaum zu schlagen, aber so richtig paßt sie optisch fast nirgendwo hin. Egal, ein Taurine fährt klasse und freue Dich darüber und damit


----------



## kubiker (1. Juli 2009)

Ich freu mich ja, ich freu mich ja (vor allem weils so günstig war)

Ist eigentlich mittlerweile bekannt, obs unterschiede bei den Taurine Rahmen von 07 bis 09 gibt außer der Lackierung?
Es scheint ja so zu sein, daß der gewichtsunterschied der aktuellen SL modelle auf die fehlende BSA Adapterbuchse zurückzuführen ist?!?!
HM Fasern waren ja auch schon im 07er Taurine (nur wirds seit heuer auf der CD Homepage mehr hervorgehoben (ich vermute mal, um eine weiterentwicklung vorzuteuschen, dies nicht gibt..)


----------



## Bertolli (1. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> das neue 120mm fully wird im juli präsentiert
> 
> ab frühherbst wirds erhältlich sein
> 
> traf´ heut zufällig einen cannondale vertreter




Gibt's denn jetzt schon irgendwas über die neuen Cannondale
Mountainbikes?

Suche dauernd das Internet durch und kann einfach nichts finden,
weder Bilder noch irgendeinen Artikel.


----------



## DON_D (1. Juli 2009)

Also wer sucht, der findet auch! 

Der Cannondale Rush Nachfolger heißt RZ 120 und so schaut er aus:






Den Name Rize gibt es nicht mehr, aus rechtlichen Gründen! Das "normale" RZ/Rize bekommt 140mm FW!


----------



## DON_D (1. Juli 2009)

Das neue Scalpel mit neuen Mavic Crossmax SLR und Rock Shox Dämpfer!






Das Bike wiegt kompl. nur 8,84KG!


----------



## bene94 (1. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Also wer sucht, der findet auch!
> 
> Der Cannondale Rush Nachfolger heißt RZ 120 und so schaut er aus:
> 
> ...


 

Schön! Das RZ 120 auch

Das neue Scalpel ist ja mal richtig gelungen
Das Gewicht ist ja auch eine Ansage, der Preis dann wahrscheinlich auch...

mfG


----------



## DON_D (1. Juli 2009)

Über Preise redet man bei solchen Bikes doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (1. Juli 2009)

Stimmt schon. Wird ja eh ein Wunschtraum bleiben
Hoffe, dass wenn ich mal Geld verdiene, es immer noch so tolle Bikes gibt
Hoffe auch, dass sich das paar aus dem Forum leisten. Kommen sicher paar geile Aufbauten hervor

mfG


----------



## DON_D (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch auf die Preise gespannt, da 2010 Cannondale ja auch in Asien fertig! Hoffe das sich das etwas positiv auf die Preise auswirkt!


----------



## Haborym666 (1. Juli 2009)

Also die beiden sind gekauft 
Aber das Design für 2010 sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus
auch wenn das neue Rush leider nur ein abgeändertes Rize ist


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Also wer sucht, der findet auch!
> 
> Der Cannondale Rush Nachfolger heißt RZ 120 und so schaut er aus:
> 
> ...



ich find ziemlich einfallslos von cannondale !!

*hatte es schon immer!*

57mm hub (200mm einbaulänge) x 2.6 (bzw.2.9 laut manual) = 148mm
nutzen tut der dämpfer dank der hinterbaukonstruktion ~max.45mm hub
ist gewollt denk´ ich von cannondale ...

hab jetzt einen ssd190l drin, der nutzt mehr ...


----------



## DON_D (1. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß! FW wird irgendwie immer weniger angegeben, als die Bikes dann in echt haben! War beim Prophet und beim Rush doch auch so! 

Ich finde einfach schade, dass das Rush einfach weg ist und mein ein "Rize" light bekommt! 
Das hat man das beim Prophet schon besser gemacht! Kürzere Dämpfer, leichtere Teile = Prophet SL!


----------



## M-Tina (1. Juli 2009)

Das Rush ist einfach ein Klassiker, wie das Prophet, das Scalpel, das Jekyl.......


Es gibt keine andere Bike marke bei der der übergang vom neurad zum youngtimer zum klassiker so nahtlos funktioniert...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2009)

Hier gibt's sogar ein paar bewegte Bilder ...

... ob ich die aktuelle Entwicklung von C'dale gut finden soll, weis ich nicht 

So ein Rush Carbon mit seinen organischen Formen hatt(e) schon was, ein RZ - schon der Name ist zum :kotz: - hatt auf den ersten Blick NIX 

Wenigstens sind die Ladys hübsch anzusehen ...


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2009)

gefällt mir nicht. einheitsbrei.lieber prophet und rush verfeinern.


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Ich weiß! FW wird irgendwie immer weniger angegeben, als die Bikes dann in echt haben! War beim Prophet und beim Rush doch auch so!
> 
> Ich finde einfach schade, dass das Rush einfach weg ist und mein ein "Rize" light bekommt!
> Das hat man das beim Prophet schon besser gemacht! Kürzere Dämpfer, leichtere Teile = Prophet SL!



nur warum
meint cannondale dann offiziell es hat 2008/09 130mm

und dann plötzlich 140mm ohne dass was geändert wurde !!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (1. Juli 2009)

geile Fahrwerke...
                             ...und ich glaub' Doug Dalton raucht zu viel


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juli 2009)

wenn du schon et rize /rusch so "weiter entwickeln....dannn wirds ja 2010 das moto zum freerider aufsteigen so mit doppelbrücke sieht des moto bestimmt hammer aus 

An den preisen wird sich wohl nix ändern ...was CD im sack hat bleibt wohl


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2009)

naja das rize und das rz sind einfach hype karren. das groß der leute die das fahren hatte noh kein cd


----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja das rize und das rz sind einfach hype karren. das groß der leute die das fahren hatte noh kein cd



und?

was willst jetzt damit sagen ...
früher war cannondale besser(?)


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> und?
> 
> was willst jetzt damit sagen ...
> früher war cannondale besser(?)



da kamen sie wenigstens noch aus den usa und sicht nicht in der ersten baureihe zerbrochen.

dem investor gehört der arsch versohlt


----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da kamen sie wenigstens noch aus den usa und sicht nicht in der ersten baureihe zerbrochen.
> 
> dem investor gehört der arsch versohlt



also bis jetzt kommt noch alles aus USA (bis auf einige carbonteile)
_und die USA/taiwan-debatte ist sowas von lächerlich ! !_

wo ist was zerbrochen?
die paar gerissenen kettenstreben bzw. dämpferaufnahmen am oberrohr ... (weltweit nicht mehr als 10 wahrscheinlich) 
wozu hat ma lebenslange garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Juli 2009)

bei meinem Scalpel sind Risse im Lack bei der Dämpferaufnahme, da ist aber kein Carbon sondern geschweist, beim Händler kam gleich wird umgetauscht ist kein Problem, so soll es sein ohne wenn und aber, 
die Risse im Lack sind nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler aber wenn Cannondale den Rahmen Umtauschen möchte gerne, 
ich würde mir sofort wieder eins holen, bin jetzt 250 km damit gefahren und geb es nicht mehr her


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2009)

vor dem rize gab es meines wissen nicht soviele cannondale bilder im forum ^^, sei es positiv oder negativ


----------



## deman (2. Juli 2009)

Soll ja auch Leute geben die vorher einfach noch gar kein MTB hatten, wie mich z.b.  und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rize.


----------



## Boba_Fett (2. Juli 2009)

och,das Rize ist doch schon nen ganz geiles Bike,aber irgendwie reicht
ein gut aufgebautes Prophet auch und das ist
robuster,wartungsfreundlicher und im Downhill absolut überlegen...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (2. Juli 2009)

Das neue RZ gefällt mir garnicht. Die weißen Gabelbrücken bei der Carbon Lefty sehen finde ich total behämmert aus und mehr FW als das Rush jetzt schon hat brauchts m.E. auch nicht. Was bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein "altes" Rush habe. Ein RZ hätte ich mir bestimmt nicht gekauft. Asien ... ich ahne schlimmes


----------



## Bertolli (2. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Also wer sucht, der findet auch!
> 
> Der Cannondale Rush Nachfolger heißt RZ 120 und so schaut er aus:
> 
> ...





Hmm, jo, na ja,

sieht aus wie das Rize, -nur mit weniger Federweg.

Ich habe mir das neue anders vorgestellt,

mehr so Rush ähnlicher


Aber das neue Scalpel ist goil,- sehr schöne Farbe das Schwarz-Grün


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juli 2009)

Hier schreiben immer alle vom "neuen" Scalpel. Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Das Scalpel hat doch nur neue Farben und andere aktuelle Teile bekommen. Der Rahmen dürfte doch mit dem 2008 neu eingeführten Modell identisch sein.


----------



## palazzo (2. Juli 2009)

was haben die sich bei den Decals am Rize nur gedacht


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juli 2009)

Topmeldung auf der Website des Bike-Magazins:

"Noch dürfen wir es nicht veröffentlichen aber am 3. Juli um 24:00 Uhr präsentiert Cannondale das leichteste Serienbike der Welt."


----------



## Bertolli (2. Juli 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Topmeldung auf der Website des Bike-Magazins:
> 
> "Noch dürfen wir es nicht veröffentlichen aber am 3. Juli um 24:00 Uhr präsentiert Cannondale das leichteste Serienbike der Welt."




Wahnsinn,- Wahnsinn!!

Ich kanns kaum erwarten endlich mal richtige Fakten über
die neuen Bikes zu erfahren!

Zitat Bike Magazin:

Cannondale greift an!

Amis möchten wieder die besten Bikehersteller der Welt werden!




Schau mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2009)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Wahnsinn,- Wahnsinn!!
> 
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten endlich mal richtige Fakten über
> die neuen Bikes zu erfahren!
> ...



dann sollen sie aus taiwan verschwinden. so verkagen sie es bloß.

FAIL


----------



## Boba_Fett (3. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> dann sollen sie aus taiwan verschwinden. so verkagen sie es bloß.
> 
> FAIL


 
Cannondale wird durch die Produktionsverlegung nach Fernost mit
Sicherheit einige Kunden verlieren,aber ich denke in Deutschland
können sich dann Hersteller wie z.B. Endorfin,Cheetah oder Votec
auf einen höheren Absatz freuen...
außer Cannondale dreht ganz erheblich an der Preisschraube und gibt
die eingesparten Kosten an den Käufer weiter...

halt,Alarm,Wunschdenken...


----------



## könni__ (3. Juli 2009)

Infos zum RZ 120
http://www.velonews.com/files/images/rzone1.jpg sieht lecker aus 
der Artikel:http://www.velonews.com/article/94154
plus vid
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ocKG668jrk"]YouTube - Cannondale RZ 120[/ame]


----------



## DON_D (3. Juli 2009)

Cannondale Flash - 7,54KG - 8000$ - Das Flash wurde mit Hilfe von Peter Denk entwickelt und laut Cannondale geht es sogar noch leichter...







Sehr schade ist, dass Cannondale ohne Ausnahme den FR/DH und Dirt Sektor streicht...  
Gerade da Cannondale einer der Ersten Hersteller war, die im DH mitgemischt haben... Schade! 

Und die Lefty´s gibt es 2010 auch für normale Steuerrohre, Cannondale bietet einen Umrüstkit an!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juli 2009)

Wo hast Du denn das Bild schon her? Sollte doch bis heute um 0.00 Uhr unter Verschluß bleiben ......


----------



## Boba_Fett (3. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Sehr schade ist, dass Cannondale ohne Ausnahme den FR/DH und Dirt Sektor streicht...
> Gerade da Cannondale einer der Ersten Hersteller war, die im DH mitgemischt haben... Schade!


 
das ist nicht dein ernst!!!???
das ist ja eine kastration der produktpalette...

war schon gespannt auf den Perp-Nachfolger...


----------



## DON_D (3. Juli 2009)

Leider ja! Cannondale lässt den Bereich kompl. fallen! Das Perp, Jugde und Chase haben sich wohl nicht sogut verkauft und ich denke man spart halt! DH Zirkus etc. schluckt ne Menge Geld! Ich finde es auch sehr schade...
Cannondale will sich neu auf dem Markt positionieren und ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt... 

Es wird übrigens auch eine kompl. weiße Lefty geben, an der die Gabelbrücken fest verbaut sind! Sozusagen aus einem Stück!


----------



## silencer3001 (3. Juli 2009)

Urspünglicher Rahmen F 500 BJ 1996 - mattschwarz
Komplett XTR
-> nix mehr Standart


----------



## fivepole (3. Juli 2009)

Da Cannondale im Prinzip ja schon längst kein "eigenständiger" Hersteller mehr ist, sondern in ein Geflecht eingebunden, macht die Reduzierung der Produktpalette und die Fokussierung auf den "High End" XC/AM/END Sektor schon Sinn. Sag ich mal mit Willen zum Perspektivwechsel.

GT ist im 4X und DH Weltcup gut dabei und hat Potenzial. Mongoose hat dicke Freerider am Start. Und Cannondale die geilsten Bikes für den Rest. So what.

Mein Perp und Prophet hab ich nun noch mehr lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (3. Juli 2009)

Die neue Lefty ist ja mal Schweinegeil!
Auch die anderen Leftys mit grünen Brücken...
Also mir gefällt das Design der Bikes zumindest in Schwarz / Grün sehr gut.
Dann noch Lefty für jeden ohne großen Aufwand (Das Problem mit der
passenden Steuerrohrlänge lässt sich aber nicht so ohne weiteres lösen)

Das hört sich alles sehr Interessant an.


----------



## CD Jekyll (3. Juli 2009)

so eben gefunden:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2560


----------



## subdiver (3. Juli 2009)

Wird das Taurine durch das Flash ersetzt ?


----------



## könni__ (3. Juli 2009)

Nein mach das Flash weg!!!!! ich will das nicht sehen!
Ich überlege doch gerade wie ich meinen Scalerahmen auf baue


----------



## dr. lefty (3. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Also wer sucht, der findet auch!
> 
> Der Cannondale Rush Nachfolger heißt RZ 120 und so schaut er aus:
> 
> ...



Wat sind dat für hühner?


----------



## dr. lefty (3. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Das neue Scalpel mit neuen Mavic Crossmax SLR und Rock Shox Dämpfer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Leider ja! Cannondale lässt den Bereich kompl. fallen! Das Perp, Jugde und Chase haben sich wohl nicht sogut verkauft und ich denke man spart halt! DH Zirkus etc. schluckt ne Menge Geld! Ich finde es auch sehr schade...
> Cannondale will sich neu auf dem Markt positionieren und ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt...
> 
> Es wird übrigens auch eine kompl. weiße Lefty geben, an der die Gabelbrücken fest verbaut sind! Sozusagen aus einem Stück!



PORNO !!


----------



## M-Tina (3. Juli 2009)

Cannondale is back.............

....und stellt 2010 wohl das beste Race HT der Welt.....


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

M-Tina schrieb:


> Cannondale is back.............
> 
> ....und stellt 2010 wohl das beste Race HT der Welt.....



Muß es nicht heißen:

Peter Denk is back.............

....und stellt 2010 wohl das beste Race HT der Welt.....


----------



## M-Tina (3. Juli 2009)

Unterm Nenner steht das beste HT 2010


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

M-Tina schrieb:


> Unterm Nenner steht das beste HT 2010



Ja, jetzt haben wirs.


----------



## teamscarpa (4. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch ob sich etwas beim Scalpel 2010 geändert hat? (abgesehen der Lackierung)


----------



## Brun0x (4. Juli 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Es wird übrigens auch eine kompl. weiße Lefty geben, an der die Gabelbrücken fest verbaut sind! Sozusagen aus einem Stück!



Die Farben und die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten reißen mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker, aber in Kombination mit einer Schaft/Vorbau-Einheit wäre das ein beeindruckendes Photo 



DON_D schrieb:


> Cannondale Flash - 7,54KG - 8000$ - Das Flash wurde mit Hilfe von Peter Denk entwickelt und laut Cannondale geht es sogar noch leichter...



Die Schaltung sieht ja aus wie eine MTB Version der Sram Red, oder ist das eine "normale" XO Kombi ?


----------



## Haborym666 (4. Juli 2009)

Das sollte die neue XX Gruppe von SRAM sein.


----------



## baltes21 (7. Juli 2009)

7,5 kilo ist ne ansage


----------



## Lutsche (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

weiß einer von euch ob es außer die coda paquito in schwarzmatt noch andere original cannondale bar ends gibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (8. Juli 2009)

oh man, da ist man ein paar Wochen im Urlaub und Cannondale bringt noch mehr schrott auf den Markt - bsp RZ was soll diese scheiß schwere BB30 FSA Kurbel  - unabhängig von der Diskussion Taiwan oder USA hat Cannondale mir den Plastebikes die schönen Alubikes gänzlich vernachlässigt. Anstatt darüber nachzudenken ob Taiwan oder USA wäre es sinnvoller die Qualität und den Service auf einen vernünftigen Stand zu bringen. Bsp wir hatten im Urlaub 2 Perp, ein Helius ST und ein Uzzi dabei; dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass die Lackqualität des 09er Perp einfach ******* ist z.B. im Verhältnis zu meinem 07er -Lackabplatzer sind bei einem 2 Monate alten Bike nicht zu akzeptieren. Ebenso das Taurine meines Paps -Schönwetterfahrer- sieht schlimm aus nach  nur 2 Jahren, wenn ich das im Verhältnis zu meinem KV900 und M2000 von Anfang der 90iger sehe. Thema Service: der lässt auch immer mehr zu wünschen übrig, früher konnte man ab Werk eine individuelle Farbe bestellen. Heute muss ich den neuen  Rahmen zurückschicken um ihn dann neulackieren zu lassen (dabei wird dann auch noch gepfuscht) und ich kann nur aus einer begrenzten Farbpalette auswählen.
*Daher mein Fazit: Cannondale ist, wie ich es in bald 20 Jahren kennengelernt habe,tot, da sie sich nicht mehr von Scott und co Unterscheiden und damit ein Teil des Taiwan Einheitsbrei sind - Fahrt handmade in Germany da ist der Service und Qualität noch *
so das musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## kutschbiker (8. Juli 2009)

Antwort: So krass will ich es nicht sagen aber bei meinem neuen Taurin ist der Rahmen nach ca. 400km auch schon sehr unschön. Schon wenn ein kleines Stöckchen den Rahmen berührt sind am Lack unschöne Stellen! Hat man da drauf Garantie? Bei den Preis echt enttäuschend!


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Antwort: So krass will ich es nicht sagen aber bei meinem neuen Taurin ist der Rahmen nach ca. 400km auch schon sehr unschön. Schon wenn ein kleines Stöckchen den Rahmen berührt sind am Lack unschöne Stellen! Hat man da drauf Garantie? Bei den Preis echt enttäuschend!



ja hast du einfach nachfragen.


----------



## gmk (9. Juli 2009)

bezüglich lackqualität hat _fuzzball_ nicht so unrecht
bei meinem rize4 ist am sattelrohr auch schon teilweise der silberne lack unten ... 
sonst bin ich _jetzt_ wirklich happy mit dem bike und dem neuen dämpfer


----------



## Gitanes (11. Juli 2009)

Nach all den Beiträgen zu den 2010er Modellen hier mal zur Abwechslung ein Exemplar aus jener Zeit, als mangelnde Verarbeitungsqualität von Cannondale-Bikes noch kein Thema war. Ist ein 1997er M700, zuletzt zum Speed-Bike umgebaut. Hat mir 12 lange Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, mittlerweile ist es aber komplett demontiert und unsere Wege werden sich trennen.


----------



## Borgrider (11. Juli 2009)

schade, der rahmen hat doch richtig potential...


----------



## Boba_Fett (11. Juli 2009)

genau,einmotten und in 10 Jahren wieder aufbauen...


----------



## single-malts (11. Juli 2009)

hier mal mein neues, und erstes Cannondale (selber aufgebaut -ich sehe selber das keine Lefty drinnen ist, also spart euch bitte...)

Als Kurbel kommt die FSA K-Force Light BB30 noch rein.


----------



## jörgl (11. Juli 2009)

Das Cannondale sein Alurahmenprogramm zunehmend zurückschraubt finde ich schade. Gerade im Bereich Alurahmen waren sie nach dem Niedergang von Klein und Principia die letzten, die Spitzenrahmen auf die Räder stellten.

Naja, um so mehr hängt man eben an den alten Teilen..... nunmehr auch fast 6 Jahre unterwegs....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/409516]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutschbiker (11. Juli 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues, und erstes Cannondale (selber aufgebaut -ich sehe selber das keine Lefty drinnen ist, also spart euch bitte...)
> 
> Als Kurbel kommt die FSA K-Force Light BB30 noch rein.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## palazzo (12. Juli 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hier mal mein neues, und erstes Cannondale (selber aufgebaut -ich sehe selber das keine Lefty drinnen ist, also spart euch bitte...)
> 
> Als Kurbel kommt die FSA K-Force Light BB30 noch rein.



Was ist den das Teil unten an der Sitzstrebe links
und warum die unkonventionelle Führung der Schaltzughülle (gut Aussehen tut sie) ?


----------



## ]:-> (12. Juli 2009)

ich find den Crosser einfach nur richtig cool! Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie viel Spass der macht.
So wie das auf dem Bild rüberkommt, hast du mit den Zughüllen exakt die Rahmenfarbe getroffen.


----------



## speedy76 (12. Juli 2009)

hier mal mein neues, und erstes Cannondale (selber aufgebaut -ich sehe selber das keine Lefty drinnen ist, also spart euch bitte...)

Als Kurbel kommt die FSA K-Force Light BB30 noch rein.[/QUOTE]



das kenn ich doch irgendwo her. viel spaß damit. Welches Gewicht peilst du an ????? ich liege derzeit bei......





würde aber noch etwa gehen.

wirst sicherlich viel spaß damit haben....


----------



## gmk (12. Juli 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues, und erstes Cannondale (selber aufgebaut -ich sehe selber das keine Lefty drinnen ist, also spart euch bitte...)
> 
> Als Kurbel kommt die FSA K-Force Light BB30 noch rein.



sehr schön!
angepeiltes gewicht?


----------



## Gitanes (12. Juli 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> genau,einmotten und in 10 Jahren wieder aufbauen...




Zum Einmotten fehlt mir der Platz, ist eh zu spät, der Verkauf läuft schon. Habe fette Alu-Rahmen auch irgendwie über und mir stattdessen was wunderschön filigranes aus Stahl aufgebaut. Hoffe aber, dass der M700-Rahmen bei einem echten Liebhaber landet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (12. Juli 2009)

der Vollständigkeit halber......
updates: Rocket Ron, Tundra, FSA Rizer (meine Bandscheiben haben leider danach geschrien)






nachm putzen...


----------



## Taxoffice! (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, das nehme ich. Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## single-malts (12. Juli 2009)

So, die Kurbel ist montiert. Das Bike fährt toll!! Ich hatte wegen der langen Oberrohrlänge Angst (RH: XL; ich 194cm; Schritt 92cm), aber es lässt sich toll fahren.

Mein angestrebtes Gewicht werden so 9,5kg sein, wo ich jetzt gerade stehe weiß ich noch nicht genau... (ich vermute 9,75kg>MTB<9,83kg)

Gruß


----------



## gmk (12. Juli 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> So, die Kurbel ist montiert. Das Bike fährt toll!! Ich hatte wegen der langen Oberrohrlänge Angst (RH: XL; ich 194cm; Schritt 92cm), aber es lässt sich toll fahren.
> 
> Mein angestrebtes Gewicht werden so 9,5kg sein, wo ich jetzt gerade stehe weiß ich noch nicht genau... (ich vermute 9,75kg>MTB<9,83kg)
> 
> Gruß



ok
in XL ist das gewicht wirklich okay !
leichtere laufräder, dann wirds was mit den 9,5kg


----------



## ]:-> (13. Juli 2009)

@single-malts: was ist denn das für ein Flaschenhalter, der gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## single-malts (13. Juli 2009)

]:->;6122736 schrieb:
			
		

> @single-malts: was ist denn das für ein Flaschenhalter, der gefällt mir sehr gut



Den kann man hier durch Kauf erwerben.


----------



## subdiver (14. Juli 2009)

Eine Frage an die Lefty-Fahrer,
wie oft muss diese gewartet werden und wie hoch sind dann die Kosten ?
Danke


----------



## marewo (14. Juli 2009)

Moin Subdiver,
ich denke es kommt darauf an was gemacht werden soll, oder gemacht werden muss.
Hier kannst du dich schon mal vorweg informieren:
www.eighty-aid.com oder www.fahrrad-kohl.de
ich hab gute Erfahrung mit Fahrrad Kohl gemacht.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Scalpi (14. Juli 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Lefty-Fahrer,
> wie oft muss diese gewartet werden und wie hoch sind dann die Kosten ?
> Danke



www.eighty-aid.com


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2009)

einmal im jahr und bei kohl reicht es dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich auf der Preisliste von 88 zusammenrechne,
dann komme ich auf insgesamt â¬ 189,-- 
Ist das korrekt ?

Bei Fahrrad Kohl wÃ¤ren es demnach "nur" â¬ 119,--.

Unterm Strich also Ã¤hnlich wie bei Fox.

KÃ¶nnen eigentlich auch die CD-HÃ¤ndler eine Wartung vornehmen ?


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2009)

hab da erst einmal 119 bezahlt.
da muss wirklich alles im sack sein und das war es auch. war aber innerhalb einer woche gemacht. dienstag hingeschickt, samstag wieder gehabt.

also bei 88 kostet es doch mit optimierung 320 oder so -.-?


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

Dachte die wären sehr Wartungsarm die Leftys?
1 mal im Jahr und dann nen guten Hunni ist ja anscheinend Fox-Niveau


----------



## KleinerHirsch (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würde erst was machen wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich fahre meine jetzt die 3. Saison und es war nichts und es ist nichts daran. Eine Optimierung würde mir aus perfektionistischen Gründen noch gefallen, die gönne ich dann aber der Carbon, wenn ich sie denn mal habe


----------



## canno-range (14. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Dachte die wären sehr Wartungsarm die Leftys?
> 1 mal im Jahr und dann nen guten Hunni ist ja anscheinend Fox-Niveau



Die Lefties sind auch sehr wartungsarm. Bei den 189 EUR von 88+ ist dann auf jeden Fall auch die Optimierung der Laufbahnen enthalten. Das kann, je nach der Funktion der Seriengabel, einen enormen Unterschied machen. Die Optimierung ist einmalig, danach ist nur noch der Service fällig. Das kann man aber auch gut selbst machen. Dazu einfach den Faltenbalg lösen und die Lagerbahnen mit enem gut haftenden Fett behandeln. 

Der Öldämpferservice ist schon aufwändiger. Dazu braucht man auch das ein oder andere Spezialwerkzeug. Aber auch das kann man selbst machen. 88+ bietet dazu Kurse an. 

Nein, ich habe mit dem Laden nichts zu tun. War aber schon mal Teilnehmer in einem Do-it-Yourself- Kurs und kann den Dämpferservice nun auch selbst erledigen. 



> Können eigentlich auch die CD-Händler eine Wartung vornehmen ?



Das sollten sie normalerweise können. Die Händler werden übrigens auch von 88+ geschult.


----------



## gmk (14. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich würde erst was machen wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich fahre meine jetzt die 3. Saison und es war nichts und es ist nichts daran. Eine Optimierung würde mir aus perfektionistischen Gründen noch gefallen, die gönne ich dann aber der Carbon, wenn ich sie denn mal habe



bei wieviel km/hm gesamt?
ab 3000km im jahr würde ich mi 1x im jahr ein service leisten

wenn einmal eine hätte ...


----------



## subdiver (14. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte, dass die Lefty weniger Wartung benÃ¶tigt.
Im Prinzip verhÃ¤lt es sich Ã¤hnlich, wie bei anderen Gabelherstellern auch,
nÃ¤mlich 1x im Jahr zum Service und ca. â¬ 100,-- bezahlen.

Als Beispiel,
ich fahre im Jahr ca. 5.500 km und 100.000 hm, meine Fox hat nun mittlerweile ca. 9.000 km 
und ca. 180.000 hm OHNE Service hinter sich.
Ok, ich weiÃ nicht, wie es drinnen aussieht, aber die Gabel funzt noch sehr gut 
und seit ca. 3.000 km tritt auf der linken Seite minimal Ãl aus.


----------



## robo.le (14. Juli 2009)

hallo, gibt es den neuen si vorbau/schaft auch mit einem winkel von -10 grad oder so?? ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 3 monaten - 5 grad und merk mehr und mehr das es nen bisl tiefer besser wäre....


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Der Öldämpferservice ist schon aufwändiger. Dazu braucht man auch das ein oder andere Spezialwerkzeug. Aber auch das kann man selbst machen. 88+ bietet dazu Kurse an.
> 
> Nein, ich habe mit dem Laden nichts zu tun. War aber schon mal Teilnehmer in einem Do-it-Yourself- Kurs und kann den Dämpferservice nun auch selbst erledigen.


 
Da habe ich von gelesen. Was kosten so Kurse?
Ansonsten Duisburg ist nicht so weit, da weiß ich ja wer die Optimierung vornimmt

Mal noch was zu den Leftys:

In 08 oder 09 sind ja neue bzw. überarbeitete Modelle erschienen. Was wurde da geändert?
Ist eine Lefty aus z.B. 05 anders(schlechter)? Wo gibt es dazu genauere Infos neben eighty-aid? 
Blicke da nicht durch mit PBR, RLC. Jetzt hab ich noch was von einer Max SPV Evolve gehört mit angeblich 120mm. Finde die aber nur in 140mm.
Welche von den Modellen wird denn meistens genutzt und warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BATMAN918 (14. Juli 2009)

Meine Bikes ....
Jekyll 1000 SL (Jahr 2000)






BadBoy mit Lefty (Jahr 2006)





R1000 Multisport (Jahr 2004 denke ich)


----------



## palazzo (15. Juli 2009)

frierts in Nürnberg - oder hast du das Jekyll ne Weile nicht mehr bewegt?


----------



## BATMAN918 (15. Juli 2009)

... das Bild ist im Februar aufgenommen worden, da gab's in den Wäldern hier noch richtig große Eisplatten. Die Nokian Reifen waren da echt der Hit


----------



## canno-range (15. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Da habe ich von gelesen. Was kosten so Kurse?
> Ansonsten Duisburg ist nicht so weit, da weiß ich ja wer die Optimierung vornimmt
> 
> Mal noch was zu den Leftys:
> ...



So ein Kurs kostet ca. 100 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Optimierung kann man danach nicht selbst machen, wohl aber den normalen Service. 

Bei den Lefties hat sich immer mal wieder was geändert. Es gab und gibt Modelle mit Luft oder Stahl-/Titanfedern. 
Welches Modell meistens genutzt wird, kann man nicht sagen, das ist abhängig vom Federweg und vom Budget (Carbon oder Alu). 

Ich bin schon verschiedene Lefties gefahren und muss sagen, dass die aktuelle Max PBR sowohl vom Ansprech- als auch vom Dämpfungsverhalten her absolut topp funktioniert. Mit 1350 Gramm (ohne Steuerrohr) ist sie für eine 130 mm Gabel auch sehr leicht.


----------



## mete (15. Juli 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die Lefty weniger Wartung benÃ¶tigt.
> Im Prinzip verhÃ¤lt es sich Ã¤hnlich, wie bei anderen Gabelherstellern auch,
> nÃ¤mlich 1x im Jahr zum Service und ca. â¬ 100,-- bezahlen.



Also ich habe meine Headshoks immer mindestens drei Jahre gefahren, bevor ich dann mal einen Service habe machen lassen, meistens war es selbst dann noch nicht nÃ¶tig. 
Ausgenommen hiervon sind Montagsgabeln, die man immer wieder mal haben kann (schleichender Luftverlust ohne ersichtlichen Grund etc.). Aber dieses ganze Tamtam mit Standrohren und Dichtungen nach jeder Matschschlacht reinigen und so weiter entfÃ¤llt, das muss man ja auch mal sehen. Einfach in die Ecke stellen und vergessen.


----------



## cassn (15. Juli 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Bei den Lefties hat sich immer mal wieder was geändert. Es gab und gibt Modelle mit Luft oder Stahl-/Titanfedern.
> Welches Modell meistens genutzt wird, kann man nicht sagen, das ist abhängig vom Federweg und vom Budget (Carbon oder Alu).
> 
> Ich bin schon verschiedene Lefties gefahren und muss sagen, dass die aktuelle Max PBR sowohl vom Ansprech- als auch vom Dämpfungsverhalten her absolut topp funktioniert. Mit 1350 Gramm (ohne Steuerrohr) ist sie für eine 130 mm Gabel auch sehr leicht.


 
Danke Dir!

Ok mal abgesehen vom Budget und ob Alu oder Carbon!
Was hat welche Vorzüge oder wird bei welchem Einsatz genutzt(Feder oder nur Luft)?
Der Händler gestern sagte mir, dass die RLC sehr schwer einzustellen ist im Vergleich zur PBR, dafür aber dann noch etwas feiner Anspricht.
Gilt dies generell für Feder? Finde Luft irgendwoie unkomplizierter!
Bei der PBR kann ich ja die Zugstufe einstellen und hab einen Lockout. Bei der SPV kann ich zusätzlich Druckstufe einstellen als auch Ansprechverhalten?! Ist es nicht das Gleiche? Dafür hab ich kein Lockout.

Ich frage desshalb, da mir jemand die Max 130 PBR aus 09 verbauen könnte aber auch die Max Carbon SPV evolve allerdings mit 120mm. Und die soll aus 2005 oder 06 sein. Wirkt sich dieser cm stark aus auf das Fahrverhalten aus?
Und waren da die Leftys anders vom Innenleben, sprich hat sich in der Zwischenzeit noch einiges getan, s.d. ich lieber auf eine aktuelle zurückgreifen sollte?

Für klärende Antworten bin ich äußerst Dankbar, da es recht dringen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (15. Juli 2009)

Bei der PBR kann man lediglich den Luftdruck und die Zugstufendämpfung, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, einstellen. Die Negativfeder, die für das Ansprechverhalten verantwortlich ist, stellt sich abhängig vom Luftdruck selbst ein. Aus meiner Sicht funktioniert das hervorragend. 
Das Ansprechverhalten einer Lefty mit Stahlfeder ist noch etwas feiner, ob man das will oder braucht, ist Geschmackssache. 

Die 120 SPV dürfte lediglich runtergetravelt sein. Wenn man will, müsste die mit anderer Feder auch auf 130 oder 140 mm zu bringen sein. 

Ich würde mich für de PBR entscheiden, da sie leichter ist und topp funktioniert.


----------



## SmithWesson (15. Juli 2009)

tune baut jetzt auch lefty naben bin mal gespannt 

http://www.tune.de/index.php?option...8:cannonball-&catid=35:news&Itemid=73&lang=de


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die Lefty weniger Wartung benötigt.
> Im Prinzip verhält es sich ähnlich, wie bei anderen Gabelherstellern auch,
> nämlich 1x im Jahr zum Service und ca.  100,-- bezahlen.
> 
> ...



die lefty funzt auch dicke. nur leider hatte meine einige defekte und musste jährlich zum service


----------



## Alster (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich oute mich mal ; )

Habe seit letzter Woche ein CD Bad Boy WE Solo Ultra - und freu mich...


----------



## Boba_Fett (15. Juli 2009)

Alster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich oute mich mal ; )
> 
> Habe seit letzter Woche ein CD Bad Boy WE Solo Ultra - und freu mich...


 
Du geiler MF...



...ich auch(normales gepimptes Bad Boy)


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2009)

hüpf mein lrs ist da


----------



## cassn (16. Juli 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Bei der PBR kann man lediglich den Luftdruck und die Zugstufendämpfung, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, einstellen. Die Negativfeder, die für das Ansprechverhalten verantwortlich ist, stellt sich abhängig vom Luftdruck selbst ein. Aus meiner Sicht funktioniert das hervorragend.
> Das Ansprechverhalten einer Lefty mit Stahlfeder ist noch etwas feiner, ob man das will oder braucht, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Die 120 SPV dürfte lediglich runtergetravelt sein. Wenn man will, müsste die mit anderer Feder auch auf 130 oder 140 mm zu bringen sein.
> ...


 
Leichter als die Carbon? Ob der Umbau von 120 auf 140mm einfach durch den tausch der Feder zu realisieren ist wusste der Händler nicht 100 pro. Er meint aber eher nicht, ist wohl mehr Aufwand nötig.

Um es nochmal zusammen zu fassen:
Es geht um das Rize 4L. Dazu könnte ich entweder die Max Carbon 120 SPV mit Titaneder, die Max Carbon 140 SPV mit Titanfeder oder die Max 130 PBR nehmen. 
Alles zum gleichen Kurs!
Welche sollte ich oder würdet Ihr warum nehmen?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2009)

die 140 er


----------



## Borgrider (16. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Leichter als die Carbon? Ob der Umbau von 120 auf 140mm einfach durch den tausch der Feder zu realisieren ist wusste der Händler nicht 100 pro. Er meint aber eher nicht, ist wohl mehr Aufwand nötig.
> 
> Um es nochmal zusammen zu fassen:
> Es geht um das Rize 4L. Dazu könnte ich entweder die Max Carbon 120 SPV mit Titaneder, die Max Carbon 140 SPV mit Titanfeder oder die Max 130 PBR nehmen.
> ...




also ich fahr die PBR... einfach genial das ding...und da wenn du auf längere touren gehst warscheinlich eh eine dämpferpumpe mit hast kannst du wenn wenn nötig die gabel neu abstimmen...(brauch man zwar nicht wenn sie einmal abgestimmt ist aber man kann, wenn man will)

und die lockoutfunktion ist auch super...


----------



## canno-range (16. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch die PBR nehmen. Die ist wirklich super abzustimmen und sie ist auch nicht schwerer als die Carbon SPVs, egal ob 120 oder 140. 
Wenn Du allerdings Wert auf viel Federweg legst, auf besonders weiches Ansprechen stehst und Dir ein möglicher Lockout egal ist, kommt auch die 140er in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (16. Juli 2009)

Ihr macht es mir echt nicht leicht

Ist denn die SPV nicht so gut abzustimmen?
Was ich so gelesen hatte würden doch die Meisten am liebsten eine Carbon Lefty fahren wollen, wieso nun nicht

Ich bin heute mal bei Gabeln im Vergleich gefahren und konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen! Lediglich vielleicht, dass die SPV bei etwas mehr Druck in diesem, nicht so sensibel anspricht, bzw. hatte ich das Gefühl das die Schläge etwas härter durch kommen.
Optisch würd ich glatt zur Carbon greifen, hat schon was. Und ich denke auch das es nochmal der Stabilität zu Gute kommt.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2009)

die carbon gabel verträgt nicht soviel lastspielwechsel wie die alloy. gabs mal ne grafik auf der lefty homepage


----------



## canno-range (17. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Ihr macht es mir echt nicht leicht
> 
> Ist denn die SPV nicht so gut abzustimmen?
> Was ich so gelesen hatte würden doch die Meisten am liebsten eine Carbon Lefty fahren wollen, wieso nun nicht
> ...



Was die Optik angeht, würde ich Dir absolut recht geben, dieses komische Grau der Alu-Lefty find ich auch nicht so prickelnd.

Du kannst mit der Carbon SPV auch nichts falsch machen. Ist auf jeden Fall auch ne super "Gabel". Entscheide Dich einfach nach Bauchgefühl und sieh zu, dass Du aufs Rad kommst!


----------



## cassn (17. Juli 2009)

Danke Dir für Mut machen. leider sagt sich dass immer so leicht.

Im meinem Bauch rumort es, und ich kann Nachts nicht gut schafen z.Z., alles wegen nem Fahrrad 
Ob ich da ne gute Entscheidung treffen kann

Ne, möchte einfach nicht die "falsche" Gabel nehmen. Und wenn dieses SPV sehr anfällig, schwer einzustellen ist oder dadurch ein spürbarer Verlust im Ansprechverhalten entsteht, möchte ich die Entscheidung schon wohl überlegen und mir Eure Meinungen dazu anhören. 
Denn Ihr habt die Erfahrung mitden Teilen, ich (nocht) nicht!


----------



## Boba_Fett (17. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Danke Dir für Mut machen. leider sagt sich dass immer so leicht.
> 
> Im meinem Bauch rumort es, und ich kann Nachts nicht gut schafen z.Z., alles wegen nem Fahrrad
> Ob ich da ne gute Entscheidung treffen kann
> ...


 
würde auf's SPV verzichten...


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2009)

hmm mal was anderes. eben ne runde mit meinem laufradsatz von actionsports mit meiner alten lefty nabe  gedreht.
ich kann nur sagen die jungs haben es drauf. mit dem neu eingespeichten laufradsatz kann ich endlich ruhig und ohne zappeln freihändig fahren!
 war mit dem orginal lrs nicht möglich


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Danke Dir für Mut machen. leider sagt sich dass immer so leicht.
> 
> Im meinem Bauch rumort es, und ich kann Nachts nicht gut schafen z.Z., alles wegen nem Fahrrad
> Ob ich da ne gute Entscheidung treffen kann
> ...



lass das mit dem SPV- 1. schwer 2. Manitou Innereien 3.altes System-, nimm die PBR oder die RLC, bin beide Versionen - Carbon,130mm,88 optimiert im Rize - gefahren und mir gefällt die RLC besser (allerdings nur minimaler Unterschied), was auf ein subjektiv gefühltes besseres Ansprechverhalten zurückzuführen ist; für die PBR spricht das etwas geringere Gewicht, beide sind aber leichter als die SPV.Es gibt keine falsche Lefty-solange sie nur ein Tauchrohr hat


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2009)

mal wieder bilder reinschieben!!!!!


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juli 2009)

sehr nett  also doch eine XTR Nabe  
das einzige was mir nicht gefällt sind die grünen Michelin C4 Ventilkappen, die beißen sich mit den blau eloxierten Alu Nippel;
Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2009)

10.4 neuer lenker griffe stütze, dann sind es 10

die funktionalen teile sind ja abgeschlossen, wie antrieb und bremsen, jetzt kommen noch bezahlbare teile dran. nen stylo singlespeed lenker ist schon so gut wie bestellt


----------



## cassn (18. Juli 2009)

Ok die Meinungen scheinen zu der PBR zu tendieren!

fuzzball
was hat sich an der Technik(altes System) geändert, bzw. sind die Manitou Innereien nicht so gut?
Und wann ist eine regulierbare LowSpeedDruckstufe wie bei der RLC gut? Unterscheidet die sich sonst noch groß zur PBR?
Ich meine zu dieser hatte mir ein Händler gesagt, dass die sehr schwer einzustellen ist!

canno
also ist das Ansprechverhalten am sensibelsten bei der SPV 140 oder gleichwertig mit der PBR? Oder ist diese sogar feinfühliger?

dkc
welche Lefty Homepage meinst Du(goLefty?)?


----------



## Specialk (18. Juli 2009)

ich find´s gut, beim letzten besuch vor Ötzi seiner Hütte(Museum)


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> dkc
> welche Lefty Homepage meinst Du(goLefty?)?



jo da war ne grafik.

mal ne andere Frage. Kann ich eigentlich das DLR2 innenleben meiner lefty gegen ein anderes tauschen?


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> fuzzball
> was hat sich an der Technik(altes System) geändert, bzw. sind die Manitou Innereien nicht so gut?
> Und wann ist eine regulierbare LowSpeedDruckstufe wie bei der RLC gut? Unterscheidet die sich sonst noch groß zur PBR?
> Ich meine zu dieser hatte mir ein Händler gesagt, dass die sehr schwer einzustellen ist!



bei SPV kann ich mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass ich einen Lockout vermisst habe, da ich es nie hinbekommen habe,dass die Gabel sensibel anspricht ohne bergauf zu wippen - deswegen lieber Gabeln mit Lockout

die RLC fand ich vom Ansprechverhalten (wie geschrieben) besser,zudem fand ich den Lockout intuitiver zu bedienen.Hinsichtlich der regulierbaren LowSpeedDruckstufe hab ich schon unterschiedliche Ansichten gehört und gemacht. Bei z.B. der Fox 36 RC2 fand ich diese Möglichkeit , da im Vergleich zur Standard 36er dieses einem vielmehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten lässt, ein Kollege (Typ:das Ding muss nur fahren) hat diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit nicht ansatzweise vermisst.Deswegen musst du entscheiden was du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mein neues Scalpel, nachdem mein 'altes' leider durch einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich ausgetauscht werden musste habe ich nun, nach langer Wartezeit mein neues.
Die Stütze und der Sattel werden noch ausgetauscht. Da Ax Lightness gerade umzieht und ich nun schon seit über 2 Monate auf meine Daedalus warte, habe ich erst einmal ein Provisorium montiert.
Der Lenker mit den einlamenierten Lenkerstopfen ist eine Anfertigung von Carbon-Tex auch die Vorbau-Abdeckkappe wurder maßgefertigt.


----------



## muellema (18. Juli 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Mein neues Scalpel, nachdem mein 'altes' leider durch einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich ausgetauscht werden musste habe ich nun, nach langer Wartezeit mein neues.
> Die Stütze und der Sattel werden noch ausgetauscht. Da Ax Lightness gerade umzieht und ich nun schon seit über 2 Monate auf meine Daedalus warte, habe ich erst einmal ein Provisorium montiert.
> Der Lenker mit den einlamenierten Lenkerstopfen ist eine Anfertigung von Carbon-Tex auch die Vorbau-Abdeckkappe wurder maßgefertigt.



Scalpi, wie schlägt sich der DT Swiss Carbon-Dämpfer? Neigt der ohne Plattform nicht zum Wippen am Scalpel?
Ich überlege ob ich mir den gleichen Rahmen inkl Carbon-Dämpfer zulege. Ich habe aber Bedenken, was das Wippen angeht.


----------



## cassn (18. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bei SPV kann ich mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass ich einen Lockout vermisst habe, da ich es nie hinbekommen habe,dass die Gabel sensibel anspricht ohne bergauf zu wippen - deswegen lieber Gabeln mit Lockout
> 
> die RLC fand ich vom Ansprechverhalten (wie geschrieben) besser,zudem fand ich den Lockout intuitiver zu bedienen.Hinsichtlich der regulierbaren LowSpeedDruckstufe hab ich schon unterschiedliche Ansichten gehört und gemacht. Bei z.B. der Fox 36 RC2 fand ich diese Möglichkeit , da im Vergleich zur Standard 36er dieses einem vielmehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten lässt, ein Kollege (Typ:das Ding muss nur fahren) hat diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit nicht ansatzweise vermisst.Deswegen musst du entscheiden was du willst


 
Ok, Danke!
ich denke ich verabschiede mich von der SPV. Muß gestehen, dass ich gehofft hatte, mit der den besseren Griff zu landen. Vorallem wegen des gleichen Preises und dann als Carbon!
Aber bei dem was ich gemerkt hatte bei der Probefahrt war, genau wie bei dir das Empfinden, dass die nicht so sensibel reagiert. Und was nutzt mir dieses SPV wenn dort nur der minimal Druck drauf ist, da wippt es ordentlich im Wiegetritt.
Jetzt bist du leider nicht auf die Nachteile der alten Technik(Manitou) eingegangen

Um zu wissen was ich will muß ich den Sinn der jeweiligen Technik erst mal inne haben

Wie funktioniert den bei der RLC die Einstellerei? 
Bei der PBR kann ich ja nur Luft rein oder raus lassen. Keine Feder, Vorspannung ect. 
Verstehe den Sinn noch nicht von der LowSpeedDruckstufe(LSDS)! Ich verstehe es so, dass z.B. bei einem Hinderniss von 5cm die Gabel sofort diese 5cm wegbügelt. Wenn ich jetzt eine LSDS habe wird ja das Einfedern abgebremst, sprich, die Gabel hat vielleicht nur 2,5cm eingefedert und das Hindernis ist weg. Was also bringt mir so eine LSDS? Gehe ich da falsch ran?


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2009)

eine lowspeed druckstufe dämpft langsame einfederbewegungen. d.h wenn du langsam durch die gegend kullerst und irgendwo dein vorderrad runtersetzt feder die gabel nicht so stark ein. wenn du jetzt die stelle orgendlich und standesgemäß runterbügelst ist der federweg frei, da die gabel schneller eintaucht.

das bringt den vorteil, dass langesame schwingungen wie die trittbewegung aus der einfedebewegung "rausgefiltert" werden.


----------



## Borgrider (18. Juli 2009)

so leute seit heute ab ich endlich meinen neuen LRS!!! *freu*

es ist ein Mavic Crosstrail ST Lefty mod. 2009.... wollte eigentlich den Crossmaxx aber bei einem Preis von 330 Euro konnte ich nicht "NEIN" sagen

aktuelle bilder setzte ich die Tage in mein Album rein...

Rein Fahrtechnisch sind die neuen Laufräder SUPER!!!

fast 900 Gramm Weniger, was sich deutlich im Antritt bemerkbar macht..


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

muellema schrieb:


> Scalpi, wie schlägt sich der DT Swiss Carbon-Dämpfer? Neigt der ohne Plattform nicht zum Wippen am Scalpel?
> Ich überlege ob ich mir den gleichen Rahmen inkl Carbon-Dämpfer zulege. Ich habe aber Bedenken, was das Wippen angeht.



_Hallo,
ich habe mit diesem Dämpfer noch gar keine Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Bei dem Vorgängermodell war dieses (Wippen) kein Problem (DT 210L), habe diesen aber dann mit der Zeit doch gegen einen Fox (RPL) ausgetauscht. Dieser lief nahezu perfekt am Scalpel.
Über den DT Carbon habe ich bisher sehr unterschiedlich Meinungen aus meinem Umfeld gehört, von genial bis ******* war alles dabei. Bei einem 24h Rennen habe ich einen heißgelaufenen gesehen-dieses macht mich schon sehr stutzig.
Ich werde mich überraschen lassen und mir mit der Zeit selber ein Bild machen. _


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2009)

Borgrider schrieb:


> so leute seit heute ab ich endlich meinen neuen LRS!!! *freu*
> 
> es ist ein Mavic Crosstrail ST Lefty mod. 2009.... wollte eigentlich den Crossmaxx aber bei einem Preis von 330 Euro konnte ich nicht "NEIN" sagen
> 
> ...



was wiegen die?

grad gefunden. naja leicht ist für den preis was anderes

optisch sehen sie ja recht technisch aus


----------



## cassn (18. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> eine lowspeed druckstufe dämpft langsame einfederbewegungen. d.h wenn du langsam durch die gegend kullerst und irgendwo dein vorderrad runtersetzt feder die gabel nicht so stark ein. wenn du jetzt die stelle orgendlich und standesgemäß runterbügelst ist der federweg frei, da die gabel schneller eintaucht.
> 
> das bringt den vorteil, dass langesame schwingungen wie die trittbewegung aus der einfedebewegung "rausgefiltert" werden.


 
Klingt ähnlich wie bei dem SPV System, also eine Art ProPedal oder wie man dies nennt! 
Ist die RLC Wartungsanfälliger Aufgrund mehr Technik?

Noch was: Hatte die Tage gelesen, dass jemand gemerkt hatte, dass nicht der volle Federweg genutzt wird und der SAG zu wenig war. Wie kann ich dies alleine kontrollieren? Habe ja keinen Gummiring oder Kabelbinder der mir zur Kontrolle dient!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2009)

nein das spv ist meines wissens nach eine art losbrechmoment. kann mich aber auch irren. bei spv werden ja auch schnelle schwache schläge rausgefiltert.
so gesehen ist rlc ne weiterentwicklung


----------



## Borgrider (19. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> was wiegen die?
> 
> grad gefunden. naja leicht ist für den preis was anderes
> 
> optisch sehen sie ja recht technisch aus



wie gesagt, ich hab 330 euro dafür bezahlt...

was wäre den ein "leichter" Lefty LRS in der Preisklasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2009)

xtr nabe. alte lefty nabe vorne
sapim race, alunippel
nope atmosphere

30 euro billiger

sollte so 1600 wiegen


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du leider nicht auf die Nachteile der alten Technik(Manitou) eingegangen


ich dachte Manitou alleine genügt 



dkc-live schrieb:


> nein das spv ist meines wissens nach eine art losbrechmoment. kann mich aber auch irren. bei spv werden ja auch schnelle schwache schläge rausgefiltert.


dito



dkc-live schrieb:


> xtr nabe. alte lefty nabe vorne
> sapim race, alunippel
> nope atmosphere
> 
> ...


eher um die 1500


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> xtr nabe. alte lefty nabe vorne
> sapim race, alunippel
> nope atmosphere
> 
> ...


Sowas gehört in den Bikemarkt ..... aber manche lesen was sie wollen....


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2009)

???? das war nur eine antwort. hab ich mir letztewoche neu gekauft.

@ fuzzball, den adapter hab ich mit rein gerechnet für die scheiben


----------



## Borgrider (19. Juli 2009)

woher hast du den LRS?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2009)

actionsports


----------



## r3chot (19. Juli 2009)

gruß aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2009)

Mein *Rush* ist tod , es lebe mein "New" *Rush* 






Nun als ich unverhofft zu einem Rush Carbon Frame kam war klar, dass mein blaues Alu Rush ausgedient haben wird. Seit heute ist es soweit. Ich habe das tolle Wetter des WE genutzt und umgebaut. Die Teile sind nahezu 1:1 umgebaut, die einzige Veränderung betrifft den Antrieb. Was Sram mit seiner XX kann, kann ich schon lange. Habe auf 2-fach umgebaut 22/36 - 12/27. Wie brauchbar das sein wird wird sich zeigen ...


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2009)

schöne farbwahl beim laufrad ^^

und was ist mit dem blauen rush passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> actionsports



ist Ã¼brigens sehr zu empfehlen !! 
topqualitÃ¤t, spitzen kontakt (beantworten emails innerhalb von einer stunde)
habÂ´ mir jetzt fÃ¼rs rize einen _sun doubletrack mit fun works naben (vorne 20mm / hinten 10mm achse) -lfr_
um 149 â¬(!) gekauft - das rize wird immer stabiler leider auch schwerer ...


*fesches* rush ... 
was ist mit dem alten rush passiert ?! *wink*


> Was Sram mit seiner XX kann, kann ich schon lange. Habe auf 2-fach umgebaut 22/36 - 12/27. Wie brauchbar das sein wird wird sich zeigen ...


is ja auch nyx wirklich neues
nur wÃ¼rde ich die kassette auf 11-34 tauschen und ...


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

mit 36:12 kommt man doch nicht einmal in der Ebene anständig voran, da ist ja 44:12 schon hart an der Grenze, außerdem bin ich böse, dass Du mir das Ding vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast .


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Juli 2009)

So hier bin ich, hat ne Zeit gedauert bis ich den Thread hier gefunden hab....bitte lasst euch nicht vom Namen irritieren.

Hab jetzt mittlerweile ein Judge DH Team Replica WC, ein Rush Alu in meinem Wohnzimmer stehen -  ein Taurine befindet sich noch im Aufbau

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergess....: ich hab C-Dale Banner Zuhause, 1 x 4 meter, grüne Schrift auf grauem Hintergrund. Wechseln für 20 Eur / Stück den Besitzer.  Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> mit 36:12 kommt man doch nicht einmal in der Ebene anständig voran, da ist ja 44:12 schon hart an der Grenze, außerdem bin ich böse, dass Du mir das Ding vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast .



weltcupfahrer haben die übersetzung schon seit einigen jahren (christoph sauser zB)
der hatte vorne 29/36 und hinten 11 bis 34 ...
fürs MTB sicher gute lösug
bis zur heurigen XX von sram


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> weltcupfahrer haben die übersetzung schon seit einigen jahren (christoph sauser zB)
> der hatte vorne 29/36 und hinten 11 bis 34 ...
> fürs MTB sicher gute lösug
> bis zur heurigen XX von sram



Nur gibt es bei einem echten CC-Kurs sogut wie keine Ebene/ lange Abfahrten, der Einsatzzweck des Rush ist ja eher Tour/ Marathon, da wird man damit nicht glücklich. 36:11 fährt der Herr Sauser kaum, zumal die Abstufung mit 29 keinen Sinn ergibt, da sind viel zu viele Gänge doppelt belegt. Aber auch 36:11 sind dann auch mal fast 3,5/10 mehr an Übersetzung, was man schon deutlich merkt. Ist natürlich auch alles eine Sache von Vorliebe, aber 36:12 ergibt bei einer 100er Trittfrequenz am MTB ungefähr eine Geschwindigkeit von 35-36km/h, bei 150/min (verdammt schnell kurbeln...) reicht es gerade so zu 55 km/h, was soll man denn damit anfangen? Mein Tip sind 42/26 und 11-32, damit deckt man eine große Bandbreite ab und die beiden Extrema liegen ziemlich nahe an 44/32/22 und 11-32.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2009)

du fährst 55 in der ebene? o0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du fährst 55 in der ebene? o0



Hallo? 150er Frequenz (2,5 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Sekunde)!!! Das können die meisten nicht mal eine Minute lang halten und viele schaffen es erst gar nicht soweit! mein Frequenzspektrum liegt so bei 40-120 (70-80 ist für mich recht optimal) und da schwingt sich der Kasten schon ganz schön auf und meine Beine überholen mich. Bei einer 80er Frequenz würde ich also irgendwo bei 29 herumdümpeln...und ja, in der Ebene fahre ich auch ab und an mal schneller als 29 .


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2009)

ich hab aufn ergometer 186 im schnitt über 3 min gehalten. maximum waren 210 ... aber 55 fahr ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich hab aufn ergometer 186 im schnitt über 3 min gehalten. maximum waren 210 ... aber 55 fahr ich trotzdem nicht



Na ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie Du 3,5 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Sekunde über drei Minuten machst. Da hättest Du Topsprinter werden sollen. Ich rede von Trittfrequenz, nicht vom Puls.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2009)

ich rede auch von trittfrequenz ... 100 watt widerstand. danach war mir schwarz vor augen ... einer hat das mit 191 getoppt  (es gings also nur darum so schnell wie möglich zu strampeln) aber bei mir mussten schon 3 leute das ergo festhalten.
war von der aok so ein städtewettkampf. das wurde dann auf strecke umgerechnet. ich hatte glatt 3 und der beste 3.1 kilometer.

die fitnessstudio heinis hatten 1.7 - 2 im schnitt


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

Na wie dem auch sei, besonders effizient scheint mir das bei einer längeren Abfahrt/ Gerade alles nicht zu sein, ich hoffe, da stimmst Du mir zu?


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2009)

mete
ich glaub du verwechselst da was ...
wenn man touren fährt dann sicher mit weniger als 40km/h
sicher hinundwieder auch mal schneller

nicht umsonst hat die hammerschmidt eine ähnlich übersetzung (22/36 - 24/38)


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> mete
> ich glaub du verwechselst da was ...
> wenn man touren fährt dann sicher mit weniger als 40km/h
> sicher hinundwieder auch mal schneller
> ...



Eine Frage der Tourdaten würde ich sagen, wenn ich jedenfalls irgendwo eine Stunde hochgekurbelt wäre, würde es mich stören, die Höhenmeter nur in einem zu kleinen Gang vernichten zu können, oder währenddessen mit den Knoten in meinen Beinen beschäftigt zu sein. Eine 100er Frequenz finde ich dann im Übrigen auch schon hoch angesetzt . Hammerschmidt hat an einem XC/ MA- Rad meiner Meinung aber auch nichts zu suchen, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (20. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ... 55 fahr ich trotzdem nicht



für ein paar hundert Meter gehen 55 bei minimalem Gefälle erfahrungsgemäß (sofern der VDO richtig mißt) schon. Manche schaffen das vielleicht auch in der absoluten Ebene. Allerdings wohl kaum auf Dauer, kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Tourdaten würde ich sagen, *wenn ich jedenfalls irgendwo eine Stunde hochgekurbelt wäre, würde es mich stören, die Höhenmeter nur in einem zu kleinen Gang vernichten zu können, *oder währenddessen mit den Knoten in meinen Beinen beschäftigt zu sein. Eine 100er Frequenz finde ich dann im Übrigen auch schon hoch angesetzt . Hammerschmidt hat an einem XC/ MA- Rad meiner Meinung aber auch nichts zu suchen, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.



*?*
ok, da sind wir anderer meinung ... egal ...
also ich bin die HS schon selbst gefahren und für die touren(also grad für AM) ist die schon sehr gut ...


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *?*
> also ich bin die HS schon selbst gefahren und für die touren(also grad für AM) ist die schon sehr gut ...



Jaja, aber wir sprechen hier über ein Rush, also eine CC/ MA(rathon)schüssel, also ein Rad, mit dem eventuell auch mal Rennen gefahren werden, da schleppt doch keiner freiwillig ein schweres und ineffizientes Getriebe (bis auf eine Rohloff vielleicht) mit sich herum. Bei AM, Enduro und wie sich das mittlerweile alles nennen mag, ist die Übersetzung möglicherweise mehr als ausreichend, da kann ich nichts zu sagen, dafür ist das Rush aber definitiv das "falsche" Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2009)

was ist den nun mit dem blauen rush? steht es zum verkauf?
80-100 er frequenz find ich ok. (als oller singlespeeder)


----------



## Boba_Fett (20. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> hab´ mir jetzt fürs rize einen _sun doubletrack mit fun works naben (vorne 20mm / hinten 10mm achse) -lfr_
> um 149 (!) gekauft - das rize wird immer stabiler leider auch schwerer ....


 
Sun Doubletrack !!!???
das ist was für Hardcoredownhiller...


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> Sun Doubletrack !!!???
> das ist was für Hardcoredownhiller...



yes!
werden ja nur im alpinen gelände verwendet ...


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> mete
> ich glaub du verwechselst da was ...
> wenn man touren fährt dann sicher mit weniger als 40km/h
> sicher hinundwieder auch mal schneller
> ...





mete schrieb:


> Jaja, aber wir sprechen hier über ein Rush, also eine CC/ MA(rathon)schüssel, also ein Rad, mit dem eventuell auch mal Rennen gefahren werden, da schleppt doch keiner freiwillig ein schweres und ineffizientes Getriebe (bis auf eine Rohloff vielleicht) mit sich herum. Bei AM, Enduro und wie sich das mittlerweile alles nennen mag, ist die Übersetzung möglicherweise mehr als ausreichend, da kann ich nichts zu sagen, dafür ist das Rush aber definitiv das "falsche" Rad.



Nein auch bei einem 150mm (12-13kg) Enduro oder AM (wie auch immer die Werbefuzzies es nennen) ist die Hammerschmidt  :kotz: ebenfalls *******.

Für mich (Harz,Taunus,Alb und Schwarzwald) hat sich in den letzten Monaten 2-fach mit 44 u. 32 und hinten eine 11-28 Kassette als ideal herausgestellt - rein subjektiv. Letztendlich muss es für den jeweiligen Fahrer passen, ob das dann rechnerisch das Optimum darstellt 


PS. das schöne blaue "echte" Rush


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2009)

Ups, dass mein Antrieb hier so eine Diskusion auslöst hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber er sieht schon "niedlich" an einem Mounty aus.







*Mehr Bilder gibt auf Flickr.*

Gestern Abend als es dann mal trocken war, war ich so 20 KM mit unterwegs. Bei meiner üblichen Trittfrquenz komme ich in der Ebene so auf 30-33 bei 36/12. Mein erster Eindruck: Genügend  für ein Mounty, ist ja schließlich kein Renner. Muß aber trotzdem erst noch schauen wie's sich in der Praxis verhält  Die Teile hatte ich halt im Keller liegen, habe aber vom ersten Moment an auch ein 38ziger im Hinterkopf gehabt, wenn's noch oben hin zu dürftig wird.

Und weil die Frage aufkam was mit mein blauen Rush ist, das liegt als Frameset derzeit im Keller.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2009)

*Und abschließend hier nochmal der Aufbau im Einzelnen:*

Rush Carbon 110mm, Fox RPL
Vollcarbon Lefty DLR (ex Elo, anno 2002) 
88+ gepimpt, schwarz lackierte Gabelbrücken, 105mm

LRS Nope Athmosphere für Lefty von AS  
MK Supersonic, C4 Latex
Tune Schnellspanner

Magura Marta mit Windcutter

X.O. Twister+Schaltwerk
XT Umwerfer
KCNC ISIS Innenlager
RPM Carbon-Kurbel 22/36
DA 12-27
Standart Kette
Ritchey V4 WCS

Steam/Steerer 120/+5
RF Next Carbon-Lenker
WP Carbon-Stütze 400/27,2
Flite SLR XP
Extralite Griffe

10,46 fahrfertig
10,18 katalogbereinigt

Was ist noch geplant:
Eigentlich nur noch Titanschräubchen und Dämpferbolzen

Wenn noch einer brauchbare Vorschläg hatt, nur zu


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juli 2009)

vielleicht noch einen leichteren LRS *ohne blaue* Alu Nippel (ob der nötig ist, ist ein anderes Thema), finde es bis auf die Kurbel perfekt. Wenn ich fragen darf, da bis auf den Rahmen alle Teile vom Alu Rush verwendet wurden, wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2009)

@fuzzball, die blauen Nippel sind das Salz in der Suppe  Im Ernst in der Sonne funkeln die regelrecht (solange sie sauber sind) und bilden einen schönen Kontrast. Im Moment habe ich keinen leichteren LRS geplant, obwohl's ja bald den Cannonball gibt.

So wie's derzeit dasteht, ist das Carbon Rush exakt 200g leichter. Das muß man aber in Relation sehen. Das Carbon-Rush hatt den Standart BB und den Fox RPL eingebaut was für Mehrgewicht sorgt. Demgegenüber fehlt das 3. Kettenblatt, welches im Alu-Rush noch verbaut war. Somit neutralisiert sich das in etwa. Ausgehend von CD, die behaupten Carbon zu Alu-Rush seih 300g leichter, fand ich das Gesamtgewicht eher enttäuschend


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2009)

was wiegt so ein rush rahmen mit dämpfer? spiel schon länger mit dem gedanken einen zu kaufen, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2009)

PROBLEM MIT LEFTY!

Ich hab mir eben meine vordere Bremse angeschaut und gesehen, dass die Scheibe anders abbremst als hinten. Also Schrauben am Adapter gelöst und ganz nach hinten auf der Aufnahme geschoben (sind wohl vor geruscht). was stelle ich fest. beim anziehen rutscht der adapter wieder nach hinten o0. Also schrauben raus und angeschaut. Die Schrauben (orginal mit u-scheibe) haben sich regelrecht in den Gabelfuß an einer Stelle ein Loch gegraben (ganz außen der Punkt) wo sie immerwieder reinrutschen! das Material ist da schon 1 mm dünner als hinten! Ist das bei euch auch so?

P.S.: Ich habe immer mit den vorgebenen Drehmoment angezogen!


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. Juli 2009)

Die Schrauben mache ich häufiger auf wenn ich das Rad zum Transport ausbaue. Was Du beschreibst ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Evo_5 (21. Juli 2009)

@ dkc-live

Das passiert leider ganz schnell , bei den Lefties mit ALU-Fuß . 
Sowie die Bremssattelschrauben nicht voll aufliegen , drückt man das Alu mit dem Schraubenkopf zusammen .
Da kannst Du nur mit einem Fräser den Sitz wieder winklig fräsen . 

Und dann in Zukunft schön aufpassen und den Bremssattel immer bis zum Ende ins Langloch schieben !  

Zu den guten alten Zeiten , als die Lefties noch den Ti-Fuß hatten , war das alles kein Problem !

Bis denne ,

   Evo_5


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2009)

es ist ja nicht das problem das die schrauben nicht fest fahren  
die unterlegscheiben haben sich verbogen -.-


so habs behoben danke für den tip mit dem fräsen.
noch ein kleiner tip. wenn man die orginalschrauben gegen die schwarzen shimanos tauscht hat es eine viel bessere auflage da die unterlegscheibe massiver ist


----------



## cassn (21. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nein das spv ist meines wissens nach eine art losbrechmoment. kann mich aber auch irren. bei spv werden ja auch schnelle schwache schläge rausgefiltert.
> so gesehen ist rlc ne weiterentwicklung


 
verstehe ich nicht? Losbrechmoment ist doch das Gegenteil von schnellen schwache Schläge rausfilter!
Oder meintest du damit das dann der Dämpfer nicht arbeitet?



fuzzball schrieb:


> ich dachte Manitou alleine genügt


 
Nein, sorry! Kenne die Komponenten alle noch nicht. Frage steht also immer noch offen

Kann hierzu noch wer was sagen?



cassn schrieb:


> Ist die RLC Wartungsanfälliger Aufgrund mehr Technik?
> 
> Noch was: Hatte die Tage gelesen, dass jemand gemerkt hatte, dass nicht der volle Federweg genutzt wird und der SAG zu wenig war. Wie kann ich dies alleine kontrollieren? Habe ja keinen Gummiring oder Kabelbinder der mir zur Kontrolle dient!


 

Augrund Eurer Aussagen, meinem Vergleich und der Aussage eines Händlers, wollte ich jetzt am liebsten zur RLC greifen. Wäre die Entscheidung dann die Richtige im Vergleich zur PBR?

Jetzt sagte mir der Händler jedoch, dass die RLC und PBR Carbon nicht lieferbar sind
Hat wer genauere Infos wesshalb nicht?
Passend dazu wurde dann das andere Angebot mit der SPV Max Carbon um nochmal 200 Taler reduziert, was mich jetzt völlig kirre gemacht hat.
Also könnte jetzt mit der SPV für 2500,- bekommen, mit der PBR für 2700,-. bei einem weiteren Händler mit der PBR für 2500,-, jedoch ist dort die einfache Strecke schon mehr, als Hin- Und Rückweg bei dem anderen Händler! Desshalb tendiere ich eigentlich zu dem Teureren!

Verflucht, was mache ich jetzt


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2009)

mein rad hat der ups man gebracht. ich brauchte meinen händler nicht einmal...
die gabelgarantie macht sowieso 88 und den rest kann man auch selber machen. such dir das günstigste angebot und nimm es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> was wiegt so ein *rush rahmen mit dämpfer*? spiel schon länger mit dem gedanken einen zu kaufen, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden.


Die Alu Version kommt auf ca. 2900g in Größe L


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2009)

was? boah ist ja hammer, das wären ja 1.3 kg mehr.. ne da fahr ich lieber hardtail


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist exakt soviel, wie ein Jekyll


----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Nein auch bei einem 150mm (12-13kg) Enduro oder AM (wie auch immer die Werbefuzzies es nennen) ist die Hammerschmidt  :kotz: ebenfalls *******.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



fahr´ mal weine hammerschmidt und sei überrascht *wink*
was soll da "kotz" sein?


----------



## cassn (22. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein rad hat der ups man gebracht. ich brauchte meinen händler nicht einmal...
> die gabelgarantie macht sowieso 88 und den rest kann man auch selber machen. such dir das günstigste angebot und nimm es


 
Wenn man alles kann, ok. Wenn nicht? Was machst du wenn du ihn doch mal brauchst(weiß ja nicht wie weit der weg ist bei dir)?
Die Garantieabwicklung der Gabel macht auch der Händler mit 88 und nicht du selbst mit denen!

Es sind ja 2 gleich günstige Angebote dabei, das Eine mit SPV und das Andere mit PBR

Könntest du deine Aussage wegen SPV und RLC nochmal erläutern bitte?! (alle Anderen dürfen auch gerne...verwundert bin warum immer nur 1-2 die gleichen Leute antworten, wo sind die anderen Cannondale-Spezis )


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2009)

naja ich schick meine gabel zu fahrrad kohl. 
mein händler ist 400 km weit weg. ich habe aber auch 400 euro beim bike gespart. hatte mal einproblem mit dem sattel. habs zum händler geschickt. den rest kann ich selber ... was soll den kaputt gehen ..


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> fahr´ mal weine hammerschmidt und sei überrascht *wink*
> was soll da "kotz" sein?


weil es kein "ekel/schauder" Smilie gibt.
Danke Erfahrungen durfte ich mit dem Ding im Frühjahr sammeln; bergab und auf ebener Strecke war die Übersetzung nicht ausreichend, sprich man kann damit nicht die Frequenzen treten wie mit einem 44er Kettenblatt; zudem entwickelt die HS ein unangenehmes Geräusch im Overdrive (so nennt man doch die höhere Fahrstufe,oder?), was mir nach 2 Tagen tierisch auf die Nerven ging.Gerade den Overdrive hab ich hauptsächlich genutzt, da die andere Stufe zu leicht war. Vielleicht hängt das auc damit zusammen, dass ich immer nur 2-Fach (44/32) fahre.
Die Idee der HS ist gut, die Umsetzung eher mangelhaft.
Das einzige was positiv war ist die Kettenführung.
Besser fand ich ein Bike mit Rohloff und Carbondrive.



cassn schrieb:


> Wenn man alles kann, ok. Wenn nicht? Was machst du wenn du ihn doch mal brauchst(weiß ja nicht wie weit der weg ist bei dir)?
> Die Garantieabwicklung der Gabel macht auch der Händler mit 88 und nicht du selbst mit denen!
> 
> Es sind ja 2 gleich günstige Angebote dabei, das Eine mit SPV und das Andere mit PBR
> ...


Für die *Garantieabwicklung* musst du nicht zu dem Cannondalehändler bei dem du das Bike gekauft hast, sondern kannst zu jedem gehen (wenn auch nicht die feine Art).

Zum Thema SPV hilft die Lektüre dieses Threads: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136801 ;


----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> weil es kein "ekel/schauder" Smilie gibt.
> Danke Erfahrungen durfte ich mit dem Ding im Frühjahr sammeln; bergab und auf ebener Strecke war die Übersetzung nicht ausreichend, sprich man kann damit nicht die Frequenzen treten wie mit einem 44er Kettenblatt; zudem entwickelt die HS ein unangenehmes Geräusch im Overdrive (so nennt man doch die höhere Fahrstufe,oder?), was mir nach 2 Tagen tierisch auf die Nerven ging.Gerade den Overdrive hab ich hauptsächlich genutzt, da die andere Stufe zu leicht war. Vielleicht hängt das auc damit zusammen, dass ich immer nur 2-Fach (44/32) fahre.
> Die Idee der HS ist gut, die Umsetzung eher mangelhaft.
> Das einzige was positiv war ist die Kettenführung.
> ...


mit welchem kettenblatt*wink* (22/36 - 24/38) 
im overdrive modus knattert es nur wenn man rückwärts tritt
ich seh´ schon, lassen wir das - wird auch imme mehr OFFTOPIC!
scheinbar hast du eine trittfrequenz jenseits von ...


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2009)

Übersetzungsbereich 24/38 und kein knattern sondern eher ein mahlendes Geräusch.

Übersetzung:
HT (Optimo): 48/36 - 11/28
Fully (Perp/Helius ST): 1-fach 40 - 11/28 o.  2-fach 44/32 - 11/28


----------



## gmk (22. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Übersetzungsbereich 24/38 und kein knattern sondern eher ein mahlendes Geräusch.
> 
> Übersetzung:
> *HT (Optimo): 48/36 - 11/28*
> Fully (Perp/Helius ST): 1-fach 40 - 11/28 o.  2-fach 44/32 - 11/28



konte ich nicht ausmachen
es läuft hald nicht so leise und "rund" wie im normalen modi ... ja ...

*was?*
wie geht das bitte - bergauf bei 20% !?
is ja wie mit dem rennrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterhacke (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bewege mich immer noch mit meinen F900 (das mit den goldenen Laufrädern) von 2001 ins Büro.

Ist soweit alles bis auf die Pedale und Bremse am Vorderrad noch original, die hab ich 2004 gegen eine Julie getauscht.

Bilder kommen noch.

Ahoi!


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2009)

der fusselball hat eben beine wie ein stier^^


----------



## kletteraffe (22. Juli 2009)

Zählen zukünftige Cannondaler auch???


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2009)

was hast den bestellt? so ne hype karre?


----------



## kletteraffe (22. Juli 2009)

Nen gebrauchten Richter bekomm ich noch diese Woche - such mir grad alles aus was ran kommen soll!

Bin zb bei der Gabel noch recht unschlüssig. Boxxer würd mir gut gefallen, jedoch scheint mir ne 888 sinnvoller bei den Sachen die ich so fahr und fahren möchte.

Bei den Laufrädern bin ich noch total ratlos. Hier ist mir v.a. das Gewicht wichtig, also leicht.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere nen Tipp für mich 

Chris


----------



## GlanDas (22. Juli 2009)

Versteht jemand die Strategie von Cannondale?

Keine DIRT Bikes mehr. Freerider und DH'ler gibts auch nicht.
DafÃ¼r Leftys fÃ¼r alle, 499â¬ Bike und das Ziel leichte RÃ¤der zu bauen . . .

. . . muss ich mir jetzt was anderes kaufen um mich an der Eisdiele behaupten zu kÃ¶nnen?


----------



## kletteraffe (22. Juli 2009)

Hypotetischer Kram  is doch der TechTalk hier


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

very nice, der Richter  verdient den Namen Cannondale 

hab mir jetzt für mein ins alter gekommenes Perp ein Helius ST geholt und bin auch am überlegen welchen Dämpfer und Gabel ich nehme.
Gabel: BOS N´Dee (zu 99,9%)
Dämpfer: BOS Stoy (zu 99,9%)
LRS: Mavic Deemax 09 (gekauft) Gewicht 2135gr, wenns leichter werden soll dann vielleicht was mit ZTR Flow Felgen,aber ob das auf Dauer dem Richter standhält 

PS. die Vorschreiber meinten die "neue" Cannondale Politik


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2009)

wieso keine mavic 521 mit hope und messerspeichen. leicht und haltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

ist die 521 nicht eine AM Felge , dann lieber die EX 729 (wobei die nicht leicht ist). Kommt halt extrem auf den Fahrstil an.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2009)

die 521 hat ein kollege in leipzig auf seinem prophet und der nimmt die nicht zuimperlich ran. hält schon über ein jahr


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Versteht jemand die Strategie von Cannondale?
> 
> Keine DIRT Bikes mehr. Freerider und DH'ler gibts auch nicht.
> DafÃ¼r Leftys fÃ¼r alle, 499â¬ Bike und das Ziel leichte RÃ¤der zu bauen . . .
> ...



ja
kerngeschÃ¤ft wird leichtbau und highendprodukte

nyx mehr 3 verschiedene "freerider" (judge, perp, moto)...

aufgerÃ¤umte modellpalette nenens die einen, das ende von cannondale die anderen 



fuzzball schrieb:


> very nice, der Richter  verdient den Namen Cannondale
> 
> *hab mir jetzt fÃ¼r mein ins alter gekommenes Perp ein Helius ST geholt* und bin auch am Ã¼berlegen welchen DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel ich nehme.
> Gabel: BOS NÂ´Dee (zu 99,9%)
> ...



blasphemie!!!


----------



## traveller23 (23. Juli 2009)

Kurz zur 2-Fach Zwischendiskussion. Ich fahre grad vorne 22/32, bei 32/11 kann ich bis 45kmh kann ich sehr gut mittreten ohne das ich mich derstrampel. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das für einen Tourenfahrer ein 36er Blatt nicht ausreichen sollte.


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2009)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Kurz zur 2-Fach Zwischendiskussion. Ich fahre grad vorne 22/32, bei 32/11 kann ich bis 45kmh kann ich sehr gut mittreten ohne das ich mich derstrampel. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das für einen Tourenfahrer ein 36er Blatt nicht ausreichen sollte.



dann eben 38er
->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6156667&postcount=4826


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die 521 hat ein kollege in leipzig auf seinem prophet und der nimmt die nicht zuimperlich ran. hält schon über ein jahr


ein Prophet bricht auseinander alleine bei den Anblick wo ein Judege drüber fährt  - nur Spaß vielleicht klappt das ja mit der Felge



gmk schrieb:


> j
> blasphemie!!!


ich weiß dafür kauf ich Qualität und nicht nur einen Namen aus vergangenen Tagen - wobei so einen Richter würde ich mir auch gerne nochmal zulegen 



traveller23 schrieb:


> Kurz zur 2-Fach Zwischendiskussion. Ich fahre grad vorne 22/32, bei 32/11 kann ich bis 45kmh kann ich sehr gut mittreten ohne das ich mich derstrampel. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das für einen Tourenfahrer ein 36er Blatt nicht ausreichen sollte.


2. Fach ist super, ich kann halt mit dem 22 respektive 24er Kettenblatt nichts anfangen, deswegen ist eine Kurbel mit einem Overdrive zu einem solchen kleinen Kettenblatt *für mich*nicht geeignet; anders wäre das, wenn der erste ein 32 oder 36 wäre und der Overdrive ein 44+.Wenn ich könnte würde ich wie früher an meinen SuperV DH ein 54er montieren, dadurch war zwar nach jedem zweiten Rennen ein neues Kettenblatt von nöten, dafür ging dieses Ding brutal bergab.
Das schöne ist ja die vielzahl von Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten, so kann jeder das für sich ideale aussuchen  - bei mir möglichst schwer, vielleicht fahr ich am Optimo auch deswegen eine 180er Kurbel (gut sie war leichter als die 175 und 172er im Laden ); persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass *ich* 45km/h mit einem 32er vorne erreiche, bin kein Freund hoher langer Tretfrequenzen und einen Tacho im klassischen Sinne hab ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (23. Juli 2009)

Moin,

weiß jemand wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied bei den Moto Rahmen zwischen Alu und Carbon ist?

Der Carbon Rahmen ist mit 2885g angegeben


----------



## Konaschaf (23. Juli 2009)

Moto und Alu ???

steinigt mich, aber ich dachte die Schüssel gibts nur in Carbon ?!


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

Moto Alu Rahmengröße S knapp unter 3 Kilo (irgendwo im Thread hatte ich das genaue Gewicht angegeben)- das Alu Moto wird derzeit noch in den USA produziert die anderen in Fernost


----------



## mitjascha (23. Juli 2009)

hi leute, ich habe unter anderen bikes einen cannondale M700, ist ca.12 jahre alt aber mein erstes bike und ist mir natürlich sehr ans herz gewachsem. sagt mal bitte kann man dieses hardteil noch umbauen, lohnt es sich? hatt sowas schon jemend gemacht?


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2009)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Moto und Alu ???
> 
> steinigt mich, aber ich dachte die Schüssel gibts nur in Carbon ?!



gabs schon letztes jahr als alu modell

Sven7181
_nimm´ dir auf jedenfall ein alu, weil
nur dieses eine iscg aufnahme hat !_
gewichtsunterschied max. 200-300g !!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Juli 2009)

hmm Danke für Infos

ich überlege mir ein Moto aufzubauen, jedoch tendiere ich zur Zeit noch zwischen dem CD und dem S-Works Enduro

das ganze Projekt sollte unter 14kg auf die Waage bringen, was eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> hmm Danke für Infos
> 
> ich überlege mir ein Moto aufzubauen, jedoch tendiere ich zur Zeit noch zwischen dem CD und dem S-Works Enduro
> 
> das ganze Projekt sollte unter 14kg auf die Waage bringen, was eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte



achtung
es gibt bald das neue enduro von specialized
->klick
is dann eh ein cannondale(prophet)enduro


----------



## nori (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde, dass sich das Moto und das Enduro schon unterschiedlich fahren. Das Moto hat da einfach schon mehr Reserven, wobei das Enduro sicherlich leichter aufzubauen ist und sich eher wie ein AllMountain fährt (subjektiver Eindruck).
Bezüglich der Frage Alu oder Carbon, ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung, mit dem Unterschied, dass das Moto3, also Carbon, als Auslaufmodell sehr sehr günstig war und das Moto4 unfassbar schlecht ausgestattet war. Daher habe ich mich für die Carbon Variante entschieden und bin auch sehr zu frieden. Da aber das aktuelle Alu Moto ne ISCG Aufnahme hat und scheinbar direkt mit HS kommt, ist ja davon auszugehen, dass es auch besser ausgestattet sein wird. Von daher würde meine Entscheidung jetzt auf das Alu Moto fallen.
Wenn du aber unter 14kg bleiben willst wird das sowieso nichts mit ner HS.


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Juli 2009)

ich weiß das es ein neues S-Works Enduro geben wird

nur bei CD kann man das 09 Moto umbauen und hat dann die GEO des 2010 Motos 

und gerade 20% 

http://de.cannondale.com/gogreen/

da lacht mich schon das Moto1 an - das Alu ist sehr minderwertig ausgestattet


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich weiß das es ein neues S-Works Enduro geben wird
> 
> *nur bei CD kann man das 09 Moto umbauen und hat dann die GEO des 2010 Motos *
> 
> ...


bedenke:*daszu brauchst du eine neue wippe
und das kostet aber extra und nicht wenig !*

nona
hat ja der _nori_ schon geschrieben
die 2010 alu modelle sind besser ausgestattet
+ ISCG für hammerschmidt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (24. Juli 2009)

Ähhm, ich hätte da auch noch ne Frage bezüglich ner Lefty (die ich seit Sonntag auf meinem Rush fahre):

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Gabel am Sonntag komplett - d.h. sofort blockiert hat wenn ich den Hebel umlegte....

Nun, dass tut sie nicht mehr, sondern erst nach 2 -3 cm - vielleicht war das am Sonntag auch nur ne Einbildung ?!

Wie isses denn bei euch ?


----------



## nori (24. Juli 2009)

Hey gmk,

hast du schon gehört wie teuer die neue Wippe wird? Mein Händler wusste noch nichts genaueres ist aber nicht davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht sehr teuer wird. Zumindest habe ich ihn so verstanden.


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

nori schrieb:


> Hey gmk,
> 
> hast du schon gehört wie teuer die neue Wippe wird? Mein Händler wusste noch nichts genaueres ist aber nicht davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht sehr teuer wird. Zumindest habe ich ihn so verstanden.



ich find eine frechheit dass der kunde überhaupt was zahlen muß!
ist auch nicht _cannondalelike_
ich hab´ was von ~250 gehört ... ist ja kaltgeschmiedetes alu (oder gar magnesium)


----------



## nori (24. Juli 2009)

hui, 250â¬ wÃ¤re aber frech...

Ich denk auch nach einem Jahr mÃ¼sste das so angeboten werden, rechne ich aber eher nicht mit.


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. Juli 2009)

man muß aber ja auch nicht alles haben...ein 2008er Moto sollte doch
reichen...


----------



## nori (24. Juli 2009)

Stimmt schon, nur probieren wäre toll


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juli 2009)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Kurz zur 2-Fach Zwischendiskussion. Ich fahre grad vorne 22/32, bei 32/11 kann ich bis 45kmh kann ich sehr gut mittreten ohne das ich mich derstrampel. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das für einen Tourenfahrer ein 36er Blatt nicht ausreichen sollte.



Geh Peter ,kauf dir besser eine 34er Kasette(zum Bergauffahren)


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Juli 2009)

war vorhin auch mal beim Händler

der meint auch das es den Umbau nicht kostenlos gibt

ich werde dann wohl mal lieber auf die 2010 Version warten, egal wie verlockend das Angebot ist - vielleicht gibt es das Alu dann ja mit vernünftiger Ausstattung

@Nori

HS will ich ehh nicht fahren


----------



## FT-HBM (24. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal mein neuer Untersatz: (Ist zwar kein MTB, aber ein C-Dale)





mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> war vorhin auch mal beim Händler
> 
> der meint auch das es den Umbau nicht kostenlos gibt
> 
> ...



außerdem sollten sich schon mind. 15% aufs 2010er modell ausgehn
sag niemals nie
vor einem 1/2 jahr wollte ich sie auch nicht
mittlerweile freu´ ich mich drauf ...


----------



## Borgrider (24. Juli 2009)

soooo hab nun die ersten ausritte mit meinem "alten" Rize und meinem neuen Mavic Crosstraill ST Lefty Laufradsatz gemacht...

Also der Laufradsatz ist SUPER!!! Sehr stabil und für 330 Euro inkl MP3 Versicherung vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss fast unschlagbar.


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juli 2009)

kein Moto ist wirklich für den jeweiligen Preis gut ausgestattet; deswegen Rahmenkit und selbst individuell aufbauen


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> kein Moto ist wirklich für den jeweiligen Preis gut ausgestattet; deswegen Rahmenkit und selbst individuell aufbauen



bin auch schon in der Richtung am rechnen  allerdings kommt mich das teurer als das Moto1 - vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche auch etwas zu hoch


----------



## cassn (24. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch eine Liste von der Lefty RLC zur Hand, woraus ersichtlich wird, welche Feder für welche Gewichte geeignet ist?
Konnte nur die Titanfedern ausfindig machen mit der Bezeichnung KH032-KH035, weichbis extra hart. Leider ohne Gewichtsangabe!


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2009)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Ähhm, ich hätte da auch noch ne Frage bezüglich ner Lefty (die ich seit Sonntag auf meinem Rush fahre):
> 
> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Gabel am Sonntag komplett - d.h. sofort blockiert hat wenn ich den Hebel umlegte....
> 
> ...



zuwenig öl im dämpfer? funktiniert die dämpfung noch richtig?
wenn nicht bei 88 anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> bin auch schon in der Richtung am rechnen  allerdings kommt mich das teurer als das Moto1 - vielleicht sind meine AnsprÃ¼che auch etwas zu hoch



haben vor Monaten fÃ¼r und mit einen Freund ein Moto (Alu) zusammengebaut, am schluÃ lagen wir bei unter 12 Kilo mit Rons, mit ordentlichen Reifen auf dem des Ltd; Kosten unterhalb von 6000.-â¬. 
Beim Moto1 wÃ¼rde ich nur den Rahmen, Kurbel und vielleicht die Gabel nehmen,aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> haben vor Monaten für und mit einen Freund ein Moto (Alu) zusammengebaut, am schluß lagen wir bei unter 12 Kilo mit Rons, mit ordentlichen Reifen auf dem des Ltd; Kosten unterhalb von 6000.-.
> Beim Moto1 würde ich nur den Rahmen, Kurbel und vielleicht die Gabel nehmen,aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.




hast du von dem Aufbau eine Liste und ein paar Fotos?


----------



## gmk (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> haben vor Monaten für und mit einen Freund ein Moto (Alu) zusammengebaut, am schluß lagen wir bei unter 12 Kilo mit Rons, mit ordentlichen Reifen auf dem des Ltd; Kosten unterhalb von 6000.-.
> Beim Moto1 würde ich nur den Rahmen, Kurbel und vielleicht die Gabel nehmen,aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.



6000


----------



## nori (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> haben vor Monaten für und mit einen Freund ein Moto (Alu) zusammengebaut, am schluß lagen wir bei unter 12 Kilo mit Rons, mit ordentlichen Reifen auf dem des Ltd; Kosten unterhalb von 6000.-.
> Beim Moto1 würde ich nur den Rahmen, Kurbel und vielleicht die Gabel nehmen,aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.



Hmm 6000 ist aber auch kein Schnäppchen oder


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> hast du von dem Aufbau eine Liste und ein paar Fotos?


Fotos wird es nicht geben, da nicht mein Bike, aber die Liste gerne - vielleicht gibt es einen Anreiz 
Teil	Hersteller	Bezeichnung
Rahmen	Cannondale Moto - Alu - GrÃ¶Ãe S
DÃ¤mpfer	Fox RP23		
Gabel	Magura	GA: Flame Carbon/Carbon-160mm; Umbau auf 15mm Achse		
Steuersatz	Reset	
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube	Reset			
Vorbau	Rotor SX (nachtrÃ¤glich ohne Decals)
Lenker	Race Face NEXT SL (Riser ohne Decals)
Griffe	Ritchey	WCS	
Sattelklemme	Tune	WÃ¼rger 
SattelstÃ¼tze	Thompson MP
Sattel	Selle Italia	SLR TT
Spannachsen/Schnellspanner		
VR-Nabe	Tune Princess 15
HR-Nabe	Tune Prince 12
Speichen	CX Ray
Nippel	DT Alu	
Felgen NoTubes	ZTR Flow (ausgewogen)
SchlÃ¤uche/Tubelesskit	Michelin	Latex C4
Vorderreifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron evo 2.4
Hinterreifen	Schwalbe Rocket Ron evo 2.4
Innenlager	Reset	HollowLite BSA
Kurbeln	Shimano	XTR (2fach- 24/40) (bestellt Storck PA SL ohne Decals)
KettenblÃ¤tter	FRM
Kettenblattschrauben	Shimano	XTR
Kurbelschrauben	Shimano	XTR
Pedale	Crank Brothers	Egg Beater 4Ti
Kassette	Shimano	SLX
Ritzelabschlussmutter	Shimano	Alu
Kette	Shimano	Dura Ace 
Schaltgriffe	Shimano SRAM
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XTR
Umwerfer	Shimano	XTR
SchaltauÃenhÃ¼llen	Shimano 
SchaltinnenzÃ¼ge	Shimano 
Vorderbremse	Shimano	XTR 
Hinterbremse	Shimano	XTR
Bremshebel/Adapter + Schrauben	Shimano 
BremsauÃenhÃ¼llen/Scheibe vorne	Ashima Ultralight 203
BremsinnenzÃ¼ge/Scheibe hinten	Ashima Ultralight 160



gmk schrieb:


> 6000â¬


gut/weit unter 6000.-â¬ und damit mehr als 1000.-â¬ billiger als das LTd  (ich liebe Bikes, aber soviel Bares will ich nicht fÃ¼r ein Bike ausgeben,trotzdem schÃ¶n sowas zusammenbauen zu dÃ¼rfen:hÃ¼pf


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> very nice, der Richter  verdient den Namen Cannondale
> 
> hab mir jetzt für mein ins alter gekommenes Perp ein Helius ST geholt und bin auch am überlegen welchen Dämpfer und Gabel ich nehme.
> Gabel: BOS N´Dee (zu 99,9%)
> Dämpfer: BOS Stoy (zu 99,9%)



nun Gabel und Dämpfer zu 100%, ein Traum


----------



## gmk (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Fotos wird es nicht geben, da nicht mein Bike, aber die Liste gerne - vielleicht gibt es einen Anreiz
> Teil	Hersteller	Bezeichnung
> Rahmen	Cannondale Moto - Alu - Größe S
> Dämpfer	Fox RP23
> ...



sorry aber 6000 für ein fahrrad
halte ich für ...&

mind. 50% der teile sind unsinnig ...
auf einem racehardtail ja, aber nicht auf einem enduro wo
es auf haltbarkeit ankommt ! meine meinung ...


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

*wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil*, die 6000.-â¬ waren auf das  Moto Carbon Ultimate Ltd bezogen, welches nach Liste 6499.-â¬ kostet. 
Der von mir aufgelistete Aufbau war wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger 1000.-â¬ + und dabei leichter als Moto Ltd und 1. 
NatÃ¼rlich kann man lange Ã¼ber Sinn oder Unsinn diskutieren, aber welches Teil ist Enduro (bravo Kategorie) untauglich? Wenn Kritik, dann bitte fundiert und keine pauschalisierte Aussagen. Denn gerade die XTR Parts sind extrem zuverlÃ¤ssig; der LRS und Gabel taten davor schon ohne Probs ihren Dienst in einem anderen Bike ( u.a. 5 Wochen Rocky Einsatz im vergangenen Jahr - ich mit Deemax). Die Ashima sind mit 203mm am VR ausreichend fÃ¼r einen 60kg Hungerknochen  ausreichend dimensioniert, und in Kombination mit den richtigen BelÃ¤gen  

Im Gegensatz dazu hat z.B. das Moto 1 einen DT 1750 EX LRS und das Ltd einen Mavic Crossmax ST LRS montiert, wesentlich weicher von Felge und SeitenstabelitÃ¤t. Das soll nicht bedeuten, dass diese schlecht sind, sondern das es leichter und besser geht. Im weiteren Avid Juicy Ultimate und Magura Lousie BAT Carbon Bremsen montiert, welche vergleichbar sind mit der XTR. Keine Saint, Gustl, Code,.....

PS. das einzige Bike fÃ¼r das "ich" viel Geld ausgegeben hab war so eins (und ich hab es bis heute)


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2009)

... also ich mag selber aufbauen  Geht (fast) immer leichter und vorallem *deutlich* günstiger.

*@Fuzzball*, warum keine Si Kurbel, ist das Zusammengestellt leichter?

*@all*, ich suche für mein Rush passende Titanbolzen. Bislang habe ich nur die vom Dr. Cannondale gefunden. Nur sind Dem seine Preise mehr als selbstbewußt. Kennt noch Jemand Bezugsquellen


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Gabel	Magura	GA: Flame Carbon/Carbon-160mm; Umbau auf 15mm Achse
> Steuersatz	Reset
> ...




Danke für die Liste

Habt ihr auch reduziert auf 1 1/8 - den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon

Nur wird es bei mir wohl ein Fox Float 36 werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Fuzzball*, warum keine Si Kurbel, ist das Zusammengestellt leichter?


weil das Alu Moto ein BSA Tretlager hat (bei den Carbonmodellen-ausser Ltd- ist eine BSA Hülse eingeklebt) und damit ein BB30 und eine aktuelle Si Alu nicht passen; außerdem ist es ein Frage des Preises, wobei die Si Alu Kurbeln ein Traum sind.
Selber aufbauen mag ich, nur beim _theorethischen und vorbereitenden_Teil, dass zusammenbauen und einstellen überlass ich Freunden die das beruflich machen  bei so einem Komplettbike gibt es immer Dinge die mich stören und wenn ich im nachhinein fast das komplette Bike umbauen muss, dann bau ich es doch lieber selbst nach meinen eigenen Ansprüchen auf.



Sven7181 schrieb:


> Danke für die Liste
> Habt ihr auch reduziert auf 1 1/8 - den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon
> Nur wird es bei mir wohl ein Fox Float 36 werden


ja es wurde ein Reduziersteuersatz von Reset verbaut, da die Gabel (Altbestände) 1 1/8 hatte. Die Float hatten wir auch kurzfristig überlegt, aber 1. zu schwer und 2. bei einem 60kg Hungerknochen sehr bockig.


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juli 2009)

fahre bisher ne Talas 32 RLC 140mm und die ist mir auch etwas zu unempfindlich 

wiege so komplett ~70kg - muß wohl mal die Float fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> weil das Alu Moto ein BSA Tretlager hat (bei den Carbonmodellen-ausser Ltd- ist eine BSA Hülse eingeklebt) und damit ein BB30 und eine aktuelle Si Alu nicht passen; außerdem ist es ein Frage des Preises, wobei die Si Alu Kurbeln ein Traum sind.



*Hier* soll man neuerdings eine Si Kurbel in Standart BB bekommen.

Mein Rush Carbon Rahmen stammte aus einem Rush Carbon 3. Hatt deswegen auch die Standart BB Hülse eingeklebt. Es soll wohl Welche geben, die diese Hülse auch wieder auspressen können. Lt. tech. Datenblatt von Loctite muß man die "Werkstücke" auf 250 C erhitzen um die Verklebung wieder zu lösen. Freut sich sicher das Carbon drüber. Ich lasse sie drinnen, das Risiko gehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## gmk (25. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> *wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil*, die 6000.- waren auf das  Moto Carbon Ultimate Ltd bezogen, welches nach Liste 6499.- kostet.
> *Der von mir aufgelistete Aufbau war wesentlich günstiger 1000.- + und dabei leichter als Moto Ltd und 1. *
> Natürlich kann man lange über Sinn oder Unsinn diskutieren, aber welches Teil ist Enduro (bravo Kategorie) untauglich? Wenn Kritik, dann bitte fundiert und keine pauschalisierte Aussagen. Denn gerade die XTR Parts sind extrem zuverlässig; der LRS und Gabel taten davor schon ohne Probs ihren Dienst in einem anderen Bike ( u.a. 5 Wochen Rocky Einsatz im vergangenen Jahr - ich mit Deemax). Die Ashima sind mit 203mm am VR ausreichend für einen 60kg Hungerknochen  ausreichend dimensioniert, und in Kombination mit den richtigen Belägen
> 
> ...



sorry aber 5000 sind mir einfach trotzdem zuviel
xtr parts bringen außer gewichtsersparnis nichts
gut mit 60kg tust dir mit den leichtbauparts leichter
ich mit meinen 87kg hätte da teilweise angst
*unsinnig war auf preis vs. leistung bezogen*
egal andere fahren porsche, du fährst hald ein "porsche"-enduro-mtb 

was ist das für eine gabel bitte
magura ???
was älteres oder ... ? *wink*


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

also nochmal; nicht ich wiege 60kg sondern der Kollege und der fährt das Ding auch  da er Teile von seinem vorherigen Bike genommen hat, war der finanzielle Aufwand überschaubar, auch keine 5000.-, da LRS und Gabel nicht neu gekauft wurden (kenn nur den Preis für den Rahmen und der war billig). Wieviel jemand für ein Bike ausgeben will ist wie bei einem Auto eine persönliche Entscheidung die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss, alles andere ist eine von Neid geprägte Debatte."Unsinnig" (insoweit das ich es nie machen würde) wäre es sich z.B. eine 5Rot Schaltung für das Bike zu holen, aber gerade XTR ist Großserientechnik mit einem super P/L Verhältnis. Hatte am Perp, jetzt ST, auch immmer XTR Komponenten (Schaltwerk,Umwerfer,Kurbel) montiert und die 960er Teile haben jetzt 4 Jahre ihren Dienst tadellos ohne Ausfälle verrichtet. Mit Protektoren komm ich auf über 80kg  - mein Perp hatte in der Tourenkonfig 15,9kg,in der FRkonfig 17,5kg, was sich nach dem Einsatzgebiet richtete.
Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege wie lange die Rock Schrott Gabel an meinem Perp gehalten hat (Totem 2-Step 6 Monate), wenn sie mal funktioniert hat, ist das kein Vergleich. Die Kunst des Leichtbau ist es an stellen Gewicht zu sparen bei denen man kein Risiko eingeht. 

Die Gabel ist diese: http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=145 ; Baujahr 2007 allerdings anfang des Jahre revidiert auf den aktuellsten Stand-was ein super sensibles Ansprechverhalten zur Folge hatte.

@Sven7181: die Float würde ich testen,wobei das Ansprechverhalten der 09er schon besser geworden sein soll; die 08er hat zu dem 60kg Hungerknochen gar nicht gepasst, bei mir funktionierte sie wunderbar.

@Erdi01: danke für den Link nur 179.- sind eine Frechheit/Wucher und dann ist es nicht lieferbar. Mit dem erhitzen wäre ich Vorsicht kenn Leute bei denen hat es geklappt andere haben ihr Taurine geschrottet.


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Juli 2009)

an die Moto Fahrer 

was meint ihr brauch ich für eine Rahmengröße bei ~173cm Körpergröße - hab zur Zeit ein 18" Stevens Glide ES

will gucken das der Händler ungefähr die Rahmengröße da hat, meint ihr M kommt hin?


----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


ich habe kein auto 
überhaupt nicht!
detto, meine meinung

danke für den gabel-link
"günstige gabel" 

wann gibts mal bilder von dem moto aufbau??! *wink*


----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> an die Moto Fahrer
> 
> was meint ihr brauch ich für eine Rahmengröße bei ~173cm Körpergröße - hab zur Zeit ein 18" Stevens Glide ES
> 
> will gucken das der Händler ungefähr die Rahmengröße da hat, meint ihr M kommt hin?


M sollte gehen, mit kurzem vorbau(50mm)
würde aber fast zu S greifen
wenn du nicht einen langen oberkörper hast ...
_probefahrt !_


----------



## nori (29. Juli 2009)

Ich denk auch Probefahren. Bin 188cm und fahre ein L, M wäre mir zu klein gewesen, aber eben auch nicht viel zu klein. Ich !vermute! du könntest da zwischen S und M liegen und dann ist das Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (29. Juli 2009)

jo werd nächste Woche mal Probefahren 

war bisher bei einem Händler der hatte nur ein XL da  dafür bin ich wirklich zu klein


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Juli 2009)

Da stimme ich nori und gmk zu ....bin selber 188cm groß und fahre auch ein L rahmen.Denn ein bike was du nicht testgefahren hast, dannn blind zu bestellen...is ja fast wie russisches roulette, man ärgert sich dumm und dämlich wenn es net hinhaut .Und wenn der händler dich lässt ,nehms übers WE mit, und probiers auf der hausstrecke aus dann weiste sicher obs dir liegt oder net

gruß bikefun


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2009)

ich würd ne s bei der größe nehmen.


----------



## Sven7181 (29. Juli 2009)

hab 77cm Schrittlänge

ich fahr es mal in M das hat der Händler hoffentlich da

kommt hier jemand aus Berlin?


----------



## fivepole (29. Juli 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> an die Moto Fahrer
> 
> was meint ihr brauch ich für eine Rahmengröße bei ~173cm Körpergröße - hab zur Zeit ein 18" Stevens Glide ES
> 
> will gucken das der Händler ungefähr die Rahmengröße da hat, meint ihr M kommt hin?



Mir war es mit meinen 174cm in Größe M vor allem zu lang. Ein kurzer 50er Vorbau war schon montiert. Meine Tendenz geht aber eh immer zu kleiner und kürzer. Mein Prophet ist daher auch in S.

Out.


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juli 2009)

am Ende kann die nur eine Probefahrt helfen, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, z.B. war mir bei 180cm das M -Moto zu unhandlich.Perp und Helius St sind daher S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (30. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> am Ende kann die nur eine Probefahrt helfen, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, z.B. war mir bei 180cm das M -Moto zu unhandlich.Perp und Helius St sind daher S



Probefahrt. Definitiv. Mein Prophet ist zum Beispiel S und ist für mich perfekt. Mein Perp hingegen M und für mich perfekt. Ist schon krass, wie unterschiedlich die Vorlieben sind.


----------



## autorene (31. Juli 2009)

hatte mal ein cannondale killer v500 im jahre 1996 gekauft, für damals 2000 dm. war dunkelgrün und ziemlich geil damals.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich dachte manitou alleine genügt
> 
> 
> dito
> ...



1569  find ich fpür 300 euro aber voll ok


----------



## kutschbiker (4. August 2009)

Hallo, wenn ich mein neues Taurin verkaufen wollte mit 200km Laufleistung, was würde ich dafür bekommen so wie es ist aber ohne Tacho?
Alles carbon,XTR und Sram X.0,Bremsen Formula R1,Mavic SLR in Größe M


----------



## muellema (4. August 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich mein neues Taurin verkaufen wollte mit 200km Laufleistung, was würde ich dafür bekommen so wie es ist aber ohne Tacho?
> Alles carbon,XTR und Sram X.0,Bremsen Formula R1,Mavic SLR in Größe M



warum willst Du das geile Teil denn verkaufen?


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2009)

Hoffe die bilder werden hoch geladen , hab mal bissle Weiß dran gebaut


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2009)

Ach ja , das Teil steht zum verkauf . So um die 1800 ..... Taurine BJ 2007 , Lefty Elo , XTR , XT und LX Umwerfer , Mavic 819 , Gewicht )ohne leichte Teil) 10,55KG .......


----------



## chrikoh (4. August 2009)

Warum wollt ihr diese geilen Geräte verkaufen??


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2009)

Servus ....... bin in der 20zigsten Saison , da bettelt mein Körper nach nen Fully  obwohl du schon recht hast , optisch geht nix drüber , auch fahrerisch . Zur " Not " behalt ich es auch , weil hergeschenk wirds nicht ..... Gruß aus dem Odenwald


----------



## kutschbiker (4. August 2009)

kutschbiker schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich mein neues Taurin verkaufen wollte mit 200km Laufleistung, was würde ich dafür bekommen so wie es ist aber ohne Tacho?
> Alles carbon,XTR und Sram X.0,Bremsen Formula R1,Mavic SLR in Größe M





Habe gemerkt, dass ich immer mehr Probleme bekomme mit dem Rücken, deshalb möche ich ein Fully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (4. August 2009)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus ....... bin in der 20zigsten Saison , da bettelt mein Körper nach nen Fully





kutschbiker schrieb:


> Habe gemerkt, dass ich immer mehr Probleme bekomme mit dem Rücken, deshalb möche ich ein Fully!



Das ist lustig 
Ich hätte mein Element schon fast gegen ein Taurine getauscht 

Von 1991 bis 2007 bin ich immer HT gefahren.
Wegen Rückenproblemen bin ich dann auf´s Fully umgestiegen.
Aber die Entlastung für den Rücken ist nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Ein HT mit dickem H-Reifen und wenig Luftdruck bringt auch schon sehr viel.
Nun überlege ich wieder vom Fully auf´s HT zu wechseln.


----------



## MChaosbiker (4. August 2009)

Weiß ja auch nicht , obs wirklich was bringt . Glaub das muß/soll jeder selber ausprobieren ......


----------



## speedy76 (4. August 2009)

falls du die möglichkeit hast, lasse mal deine position auf dem bike von einem fachmann überprüfen. fahre nun erst seit 3 jahren. letztes jahr nur fully, dieses jahr noch zusätzlich TAURINE. hatte am anfang übelste porbleme mit rückenschmeerzen (ja Bandscheibenvorfall habe ich auch noch ) wir haben dann den flatbar leider gegen nen rizer getauscht, anderen sattel......... und nun fahre ich 90 km ohne übertriebene schmerzen. Zusätzlich ist ein gezieltes krafttraining für die rumpfmuskulatur zu empfehlen. Ich komme so ganz gut klar und freu mich über die 9,2kg.

Heute war ich dann aber doch mal wieder mit meinem STING unterwegs. Fully is schon etwas entspannter, weil du extrem lange im sattel bleiben kannst, jedoch merkt man das mehrgewicht an jeder steigung.

Fazit:

Tour   Fully  

Marathon / Race Hardtail


----------



## fuzzball (4. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das ist lustig
> Ich hätte mein *Element* schon fast gegen ein Taurine getauscht
> 
> Von 1991 bis 2007 bin ich immer HT gefahren.
> ...



bei einem Racefully mit Luftdämpfer kann man ja auch nicht von Komfort sprechen; anders mein Fully mit 220mm am Heck und BOS Stahldämpfer, da wird jeder klitzekleine Kieselstein abgefedert, da bekommt man nur Rücken wenn man das Ding den Berg hochtragen muss


----------



## chrikoh (5. August 2009)

Dabei ist das Taurin eh noch ziemlich komfortabel,wenn ich es gegen mein voriges Stumpjumper vergleiche


----------



## Lion77 (5. August 2009)

......


----------



## santo77 (7. August 2009)

fährt jemand eine lefty mit einem anderen vorbau als si?


----------



## Scalpi (7. August 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> fährt jemand eine lefty mit einem anderen vorbau als si?



Jupp... nen FRM & nen Brunn


----------



## santo77 (7. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Jupp... nen FRM & nen Brunn



ich überlege wg. dem frm oder f109 vorbau.
weisst du was der frm gewichtmäßig gegenüber dem si bringt?
da du ja 2 andere vorbauten fährst, nehme ich an das du die
nicht si-vorbauten bevorzugst. welche vorteile ausser gewicht
haben sie noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. August 2009)

Der F109 wird wohl kaum passen. Du brauchst einen Vorbau für knapp 40mm Schaftdurchmesser (1 9/16"), 1,5" passt da auch nicht, das sind nämlich nur 38,1mm.


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. August 2009)

Ja genau, die Erfahrung musste ich auch erst machen. 

Ich hab gedach Canni hätten 1,5". Aber scheisce! 

Jetzt hab ich den Hope im Auge. Den gibts in vielen Eloxalfarben und ist aus einem Stück Alu gefräst!  Hat nur drei Wochen Lieferzeit! Leider!


----------



## santo77 (7. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Der F109 wird wohl kaum passen. Du brauchst einen Vorbau für knapp 40mm Schaftdurchmesser (1 9/16"), 1,5" passt da auch nicht, das sind nämlich nur 38,1mm.




auf gut deutsch "schei.."
dann geht eh nicht mehr viel, hope muss ich mal schauen
weiss jemand was der frm an gewichtseinsparung bringt?


----------



## gmk (7. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Der F109 wird wohl kaum passen. Du brauchst einen Vorbau für knapp 40mm Schaftdurchmesser (1 9/16"), 1,5" passt da auch nicht, das sind nämlich nur 38,1mm.



aufbohren??  
sind ja nur 0,95mm


----------



## Haborym666 (7. August 2009)

Was hast du eigentlich gegen die One Piece Stems?


----------



## Scalpi (8. August 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gegen die One Piece Stems?



...sieht nicht gerade schön aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (8. August 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gegen die One Piece Stems?



ich brauche einen neuen vorbau und da wollte ich einen f109 montieren
(hat mir jemand erzählt, aber der vorbau passt gar nicht) oder frm um
etwas an gewicht einzusparen. gegen die si vorbauten kann ich aber
so nix sagen (funktion=ok, optik=geschmackssache)


----------



## Scalpi (10. August 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

...so nach sehr langer Wartezeit auf so manches Teil ist jetzt mein Baby bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten endlich fertig. Die Saison ist zwar vorbei aber die Trainingskilometer für die nächste werden um so mehr Spaß machen....


----------



## muellema (10. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ...so nach sehr langer Wartezeit auf so manches Teil ist jetzt mein Baby bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten endlich fertig. Die Saison ist zwar vorbei aber die Trainingskilometer für die nächste werden um so mehr Spaß machen....



kannst Du schon was zu der Perfomance des Dämpfers sagen? Insbesondere die Tendenz zum Wippen würde mich interessieren`!


----------



## chrikoh (10. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ...so nach sehr langer Wartezeit auf so manches Teil ist jetzt mein Baby bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten endlich fertig. Die Saison ist zwar vorbei aber die Trainingskilometer für die nächste werden um so mehr Spaß machen....



Sehr schön,hätt ich auch gern


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. August 2009)

Servus , wo hast du denn die Laufräder her , mit den weißen Speichen ?????


----------



## Scalpi (10. August 2009)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus , wo hast du denn die Laufräder her , mit den weißen Speichen ?????


 

Also der Dämpfer macht sich wiedererwartens super.
Ich bin im alten Scalpel den Fox RPL gefahren und dachte ich vermiss den Propadel, aber mit der richtigen Abstimmung läuft der DT super.
Die Laufräder habe ich mir aus den USAland mitgebracht. Mittlerweile gibt es sie auch bei Ebay - einfach Spinergy Lefty eingeben (Weltweit).


----------



## santo77 (10. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ...so nach sehr langer Wartezeit auf so manches Teil ist jetzt mein Baby bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten endlich fertig. Die Saison ist zwar vorbei aber die Trainingskilometer für die nächste werden um so mehr Spaß machen....




sehr fesch, da ist ja nur das beste vom besten verbaut
wieviel wiegt dein baby? wie schwer ist die sattelstütze?
wo sind weisse speichen (ich sehe keine)?
ist der slr von 2008
sind das ergon griffe?


----------



## Scalpi (10. August 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> sehr fesch, da ist ja nur das beste vom besten verbaut
> wieviel wiegt dein baby? wie schwer ist die sattelstütze?
> wo sind weisse speichen (ich sehe keine)?
> ist der slr von 2008
> sind das ergon griffe?


...an der Waage hing das Bike noch nicht, wiegt aber unter 9kg.
Alles andere findest Du im 'Fotoalbum'.
Es sind keine Ergon Griffe sondern Lenkergummis von RaceFace und Stork Ergonomics Barends.


----------



## santo77 (10. August 2009)

jetzt habe ich die weissen speichen auch gesehen
die sattelstütze ist der absolute wahnsinn, das ganze bike ist super,
aber die stütze
(ich werde jetzt mal vorsichtig schauen was die kostet)


----------



## Scalpi (10. August 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich die weissen speichen auch gesehen
> die sattelstütze ist der absolute wahnsinn, das ganze bike ist super,
> aber die stütze
> (ich werde jetzt mal vorsichtig schauen was die kostet)



...setz Dich mal lieber vorher hin---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenbein (13. August 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interesse daran, seinen F-Rahmen gegen mein Jekyll zu tauschen?


----------



## Tobias1009 (13. August 2009)

Fliegenbein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Interesse daran, seinen F-Rahmen gegen mein Jekyll zu tauschen?



Größe? Jahrgang? Zustand? (Foto)


----------



## Fliegenbein (13. August 2009)

Es ist ein 2003er mit dem kurzen Federweg in Size M (Mitte/Ende 43 cm),
Rahmenkit mit dem "Teufelchen" auf dem Sitzrohr.
Keine Beulen, Risse usw. Normaler Verschleiß (Scheuerstellen usw.)


----------



## Sven7181 (13. August 2009)

bin im Urlaub nun mal ein Moto in Gr. M gefahren so hab ich mich wohlgefühlt

allerdings im Stand hab ich argh wenig Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Weichteilen

leider war keins in Gr. S da nun bin ich hin und her gerissen


----------



## Borgrider (13. August 2009)

So... aktueller Stand meines Rize...


----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2009)

mein letztes Cannondale geht in seine letzte Saison bevor es in den Ruhestand geht  sozusagen ein Oldtimer auf Abschiedstour - daher zum Abschied nochmal ein Bild in der letzen Ausbaustufe - mit Alpentauglicher Bereifung


----------



## Specialk (15. August 2009)

Das letzte Cannondale?

Was wird es dann, ein Titan mit Fatty, laß mal hören.


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2009)

nönö Rahmenmaterial ist und bleibt Alu ich wechsel nur den Hersteller - Cannondale ist in den letzen Jahren zu schlecht verarbeitetem Mainstream geworden.


bereits abgeschlossen Perp -> Helius ST
to come 
- Helius AC (ohne Vorgänger)
- Scalpel -> Helius RC mit Fatty


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. August 2009)

@fuzzball   die reifen irriteren mich schon etwas arg ...inne alpen ?!? fährste hauptsächlich schotterpisten dort ?!?

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (15. August 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @fuzzball   die reifen irriteren mich schon etwas arg ...inne alpen ?!? fährste hauptsächlich schotterpisten dort ?!?
> 
> gruß bikefun



Hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Damit kannst du vielleicht das Stilfser Joch oder die Tremalzo-Straße rauffahren aber sonst...


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2009)

die reifen sind doch gut.großes volumen, schönes profil.


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2009)

lustig diese Diskussion hat ich  mit unserem Guide schon im Frühjahr bei der ersten Tour (Starnberg, Füssen, Innsbruck, Oetz, Timmelsjoch, Mendelpass, Riva, Trient, Wolkenstein, Ziller Berg...), da wollte er mir so einen ollen Albert (man sollte nicht alles Glauben was in den Bikebravos steht) aufschwatzen, als er dann noch den Luftdruck per Hand/Gefühl absenken wollte hab ich im Prügel  angedroht. 
Die einzige Schwachstelle die der RK hat sind Dornendurchstiche und die werden sehr gut durch den Tubelesskit + H-Milch kompensiert. 
Am Ende der Tour hatte er mit seinen hochgelobtem Albert drei Pannen und moi null Pannen. 
Sodass eine gute Fahrtechnik im schwierigen Gelände doch mehr bringt als ein bleischwerer Reifen.
Klar ein Albert ist im Prinzip robuster (der einzige Vorteil), aber warum nicht gleich eine Rubber Queen (damit hatte vergangene Woche erst zwei Pannen) oder einen Minion DH; es muss halt passen und für dieses HT ist ein 500gr+ Reifen einfach unpassend und unnötig. Man kann die Diskussion weiterführen ob man mehr als 160mm am VR benötigt, ich an diesem Bike nicht; am ST fahr ich auch die Kombo Gustl und 210mm Scheibe,aber die Fahrweise ist eine ganz andere.
Da es weitestgehend dieselbe Tour ist wie im Frühjahr, kann ich sagen der WAB Anteil sehr gering (zum Glück)ist, hauptsächlich handelt es sich um  Wanderpfade sogenannte "Trails", welche aus Wiese, Waldboden und in höheren Lagen aus Geröll bestehen.
Meine Änderungen für die Alpen beschränken sich auf Sattel (bequem und schwer) und Pedale (Shimano 540er unzerstörbar).

PS. zum Guide: ein netter Typ,nur vom Biken hat er im Prinzip keine Ahnung


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. August 2009)

@ fuzzball na ich hab mit den mks leider net so dolle erfahrungen gesammelt ,der einzige vorteil is das sie leicht rollen , die alberts sind auch nich der hit .weil die  teilweise recht unberechnbar werden und das bei sachen wo  mann dann  sagt wie konnte das passieren , gottseidank konnt ich den bock noch einfangen ,das hätte sonst en schönen abgang gegeben.


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2009)

beim MK mag das sein, der ist aber auch ein gänzlich anderer Reifen als der RK; der RK mit 1,8 am VR und 2,0 am HR ist ein Traum.


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. August 2009)

Ich denke, jeder muss das selber wissen.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr beim Alpen-X einen Minion drauf, bis der durch einen hochkant stehenden Stein aufgeschlitzt wurde. Das wäre mit jedem anderen Reifen auch passiert! Bin zwar noch 30km damit gefahren, weil der Schlauch noch gehalten hat, es war aber auch kein Bikeshop in der Nähe!

Dann hab ich mir im nächsten Shop den Speedking in 2,1 drauf gemacht, weil nichts anderes da war und er hat auch super funktioniert 

P.S.: Die Diskussion führe ich nur weiter, weil ich von nem Canni rede! 

Also fahrt ruhig was ihr wollt. Wird schon klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. August 2009)

Hallo Cannondale -Gemeinde!

Ich biete dieses Prachtstück (Größe L) demnächst zum Kauf hier im Bikemarkt an. Muss mich zunächst jedoch erst noch dort per Ident anmelden. Zustand ist selbstredend allerbestens und verbaut ist auch nur das Beste!

Zuschriften bitte ausschließlich per PN.

P.


----------



## chrikoh (16. August 2009)

Warum verkaufen jetzt alle ihre CDs?


----------



## Newchurch (16. August 2009)

> Warum verkaufen jetzt alle ihre CDs?


Verstehe ich auch nicht ...

Mein Cannondale Super V SL von 2000 bekam gerade mal wieder eine neue Lackierung und einige Leichtbau-Parts spendiert. Wenn ich sehe, welche Bikes bei den MTB-Kumpels in den letzten Jahren so alles "die Grätsche" gemacht haben bleibe ich doch lieber bei dem Cannondale.
Werde mal Fotos einstellen, wenn's fertig ist.

Viele Grüße
Newchurch


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen jetzt alle ihre CDs?



Also ich nicht, ich tausch höchsten Rahmen aus 

Dürfen hier auch Renner gezeigt werden, warum eigentlich nicht ... *mehr Details*






Habe mir ein legendäres Caad6 Frameset an Lang gezogen und aufgebaut. Das ist der Caad5 Rahmen mit BB30 Tretlagerbereich und entsprechender Si-Kurbel. Gilt in "Fachkreisen" als einer der besten je gebauten Alu-Rennradrahmen 

Fährt sich prima und gefällt mir wie ich's aufgebaut habe, mit komplett DA 7700, Si-Compact-Kurbel und dem seltenen C'dale-LRS (=gelabbelte Hügis, Open Pro, Messerspeichen) in cd-typischem gold/orange, einfach gut


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2009)

sehr schönes gerät


----------



## fuzzball (16. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen jetzt alle ihre CDs?



also ich nicht (hab noch alle seit 1991) , ich kauf mir nur kein neues mehr.


----------



## canno-range (17. August 2009)

Der CAAD6 ist echt super. Die Laufräder (die ich übrigens auch noch habe) finde ich zu der Lackierung aber nicht so schön, da wären silberne LR meiner Meinung nach schöner.


----------



## santo77 (17. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen jetzt alle ihre CDs?



 denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun


----------



## Sven7181 (17. August 2009)

hab da noch nen Moto Carbon Rahmen abzugeben 

der mir leider zu groß ist 

s. Signatur


----------



## SmithWesson (19. August 2009)

habe hier mal nen link für die 2010 bikes 

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/mtb/2010-cannondale/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> habe hier mal nen link für die 2010 bikes
> 
> http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/mtb/2010-cannondale/index.htm



das moto 3 und 4 ist mal richtig schick!

http://www.velovert.com/index.php?p=gammes&ot=prix&os=DESC&s=0 mit preisen

aber der preis ist wieder viel zu hoch und die laufräder die sie verbauen, der größe schrott -.-


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das moto 3 und 4 ist mal richtig schick!
> 
> http://www.velovert.com/index.php?p=gammes&ot=prix&os=DESC&s=0 mit preisen
> 
> aber der preis ist wieder viel zu hoch und die laufräder die sie verbauen, der größe schrott -.-


 
hallo dkc-live,
das Moto 4 hab' ich mir auch angeschaut,2600 + ein paar Modifikationen,dann ist man auch schon wieder irgendwo bei 3000 (+)!
es sei denn,der Händler ist ein bißchen entgegenkommend...
also wird die "alte Kiste" erstmal weiter gefahren


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

also für 3000 euro bekomme ich ein uncle jimbo von rose oder ein radon swoop, welches made in germany ist mit hammerschmidt und viel besseren komponenten!
und votec hat da auch bessere bikes im angebot. cannondale ist sowas von uninteressant zur zeit in diesem segment. so lang da keine lefty dran ist, haben diese eingelenker mal null reiz ...

nenn mir einen grund das cannondale zu wählen *klick* *klick*


----------



## teamscarpa (19. August 2009)

Eine Frage an die Lefty Fahrer! Oberhalb des Faltenbalg ist ja noch ein kleinerer - für was braucht man den. Ich habe ihn jetzt mal hochgeschoben. Da ist aber nix was geschützt werden sollte!
Die werden sich ja was dabei gedacht haben!


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

da ist ein loch! das darüber hält den dreck draußen. das loch ist dafür da, dass die lefty atmen kann


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> also für 3000 euro bekomme ich ein uncle jimbo von rose oder ein radon swoop, welches made in germany ist mit hammerschmidt und viel besseren komponenten!
> und votec hat da auch bessere bikes im angebot. cannondale ist sowas von uninteressant zur zeit in diesem segment. so lang da keine lefty dran ist, haben diese eingelenker mal null reiz ...
> 
> nenn mir einen grund das cannondale zu wählen *klick* *klick*


 
oder Cheetah Ignition ~ 2500 !


----------



## Lord-Speed (19. August 2009)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Lefty Fahrer! Oberhalb des Faltenbalg ist ja noch ein kleinerer - für was braucht man den. Ich habe ihn jetzt mal hochgeschoben. Da ist aber nix was geschützt werden sollte!
> Die werden sich ja was dabei gedacht haben!



Hallo,

dort sitzt der Luftfilter (Schaumstoff) drunter.
Unbedingt sauber halten und leicht ölen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Danimal (19. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> also für 3000 euro bekomme ich ein uncle jimbo von rose oder ein radon swoop, welches made in germany ist mit hammerschmidt und viel besseren komponenten!
> und votec hat da auch bessere bikes im angebot. cannondale ist sowas von uninteressant zur zeit in diesem segment. so lang da keine lefty dran ist, haben diese eingelenker mal null reiz ...
> 
> nenn mir einen grund das cannondale zu wählen *klick* *klick*



Pfffft... Radon? Made in Germany?? Rose??? Made in Germany? Höchstens die Teile werden hier an den Taiwanrahmen geschraubt. Wenn nicht, belehr mich eines besseren....


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> oder Cheetah Ignition ~ 2500 !



die aufpreispolitik ist das letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Pfffft... Radon? Made in Germany?? Rose??? Made in Germany? Höchstens die Teile werden hier an den Taiwanrahmen geschraubt. Wenn nicht, belehr mich eines besseren....


die radon enduros kommen aus deutschland und werden auch hier geschweißt


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die aufpreispolitik ist das letzte


 
wieso!?
2300â¬ Grundpreis + 120â¬ fÃ¼r Totem = 2420â¬ und Du hast ein gut
ausgestattetes Mountainbike,die Highendvariante muÃ es ja nicht gleich
sein,man muÃ ja auch noch Spielraum fÃ¼rs Tuning lassen 

p.s.:woher hast Du die Info,das Radonrahmen in Deutschland geschweiÃt werden?


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

59 euro für ne xt kasette und 159 euro für ne xt kurbel?
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/radon-swoop.189334.2.htm

einfach na radon swoop googlen.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-Serie_id_8344_.htm

nur das swoop kommt anscheinend von hier


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 59 euro für ne xt kasette und 159 euro für ne xt kurbel?
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/radon-swoop.189334.2.htm
> 
> einfach na radon swoop googlen.
> ...


 
-klar,zu teuer ,aber XT muß es ja nicht immer sein 
-ist ein Argument fürs Swoop!


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (19. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder was on-topic...

Mein neuer Mitbewohner nennt sich Rush. Selbst zusammengebaut und mit momentan 11,9kg. Kurzfristig und im Rahmen des Budgets sind 11,5 angepeilt.








Ist übrigens  noch etwas bissig. Deshalb wurden Plattformpedale in Eggbeater umgetauscht :O


----------



## santo77 (19. August 2009)

endlich wieder ein cd und kein radon u.s.w gerede

wie man ein radon u.s.w. mit einem cd vergleichen kann ist für mich
absolut unverständlich, das sind vers. welten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newchurch (19. August 2009)

@frozenDaiquiri:
schönes Bike 
Aber da muss doch weniger als 11,5 kg machbar sein - mein CD Super V nähert sich der 11,0-Marke ... 

Werde am Wochenende mal Fotos machen ...

Gruß Newchurch


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (19. August 2009)

da ist definitiv noch mehr machbar 

potential seh ich vor allem bei der bremse (k18) und lrs (dt 4.2 + xt-nabe). gabel könnte man zwar noch gegen ne lefty tauschen, aber finde u-turn sehr praktisch.

langfristig will ich natürlich auch an die 11kg


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> ...
> Ist übrigens noch etwas bissig...


 

kenn ich ,war bei mir genauso...

das gibt sich mit der zeit...


----------



## CBiker (19. August 2009)

Hier mein Neuestes. Ist ja ein Cannondale






Gruß CBiker


----------



## deman (19. August 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> habe hier mal nen link für die 2010 bikes
> 
> http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/mtb/2010-cannondale/index.htm



Die roten und schwarzen RZ sehen ja mal nett aus.


----------



## teamscarpa (19. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich kann ja einfach den Faltenbalg raufschieben! Muss ja auch gehen. 
Aja den soll ich schmieren oder was, denn bisher hat meine Lefty in den letzten 5 Monaten ausser der gesamten Reinigung des Rades nicht wirklich eine Ölung bekommen!

Danke für die Antwort, wie ihr dass macht.




Lord-Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dort sitzt der Luftfilter (Schaumstoff) drunter.
> Unbedingt sauber halten und leicht ölen.
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2009)

kabelbinder durchtrennen - faltenbalg zusammenschieben - standrohr abwischen - fetten der lagerbahnen (ich nehme motorex bike grease 2000).  und des schaumstoff auswaschen. (ölen tu ich den nicht, sifft bloß auf die scheibe)


----------



## teamscarpa (20. August 2009)

Perfekt so werd ichs machen!
Kann man nun den oberen kurzen Faltenbalg nicht einfach weggeben, wenn man den anderen über dass Loch schiebt? Dürfte ja kein Problem sein oder?




dkc-live schrieb:


> kabelbinder durchtrennen - faltenbalg zusammenschieben - standrohr abwischen - fetten der lagerbahnen (ich nehme motorex bike grease 2000).  und des schaumstoff auswaschen. (ölen tu ich den nicht, sifft bloß auf die scheibe)


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Perfekt so werd ichs machen!
> Kann man nun den oberen kurzen Faltenbalg nicht einfach weggeben, wenn man den anderen über dass Loch schiebt? Dürfte ja kein Problem sein oder?



Nein, der kleine ist gelocht und es ist ein Filter drin. Abgesehen davon, was soll das bringen?


----------



## KleinerHirsch (20. August 2009)

CBiker schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuestes. Ist ja ein Cannondale
> 
> Gruß CBiker



Sabber ! 


Die Flashs gefallen mir auch sehr gut, ich glaube ich muss da gegen einen Habenwill-Reflex ankämpfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (20. August 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was on-topic...
> 
> Mein neuer Mitbewohner nennt sich Rush. Selbst zusammengebaut und mit momentan 11,9kg. Kurzfristig und im Rahmen des Budgets sind 11,5 angepeilt.
> 
> ...



Nettes Bike!  Wie groß bist Du und was für eine Stütze ist das? LG!


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (20. August 2009)

DON_D: Falls Du auf die Rahmengröße anspielst...Ich bin 180cm und der Rahmen hat M.

Sattelstütze ist eine Smica.


----------



## DON_D (20. August 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> DON_D: Falls Du auf die Rahmengröße anspielst...Ich bin 180cm und der Rahmen hat M.
> 
> Sattelstütze ist eine Smica.



Danke für die Info!  Wirklich schön der Aufbau!


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2009)

der siemens rahmen ist echt geil. wenn der nur nicht so schwer wäre


----------



## DON_D (20. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der siemens rahmen ist echt geil. wenn der nur nicht so schwer wäre



Wie schwer ist der denn???


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (20. August 2009)

Meiner wiegt 2500g (ohne Dämpfer), find ich für ein Fully noch im Rahmen des Erträglichen. Kann man natürlich nicht mit einem Scalpel vergleichen.


----------



## Fussl79 (20. August 2009)

hier is mein neues spielzeug so das der andere hobel nicht so alleine ist


----------



## Fussl79 (20. August 2009)

da der alte immer zuverlässige (halt CANNONDALE) kamerad vom neuem






und meckert bitte nicht das sie so dreckig sind denn wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne


----------



## CBiker (20. August 2009)

Heee, des is ja voll dreckig!


Gruß CBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussl79 (20. August 2009)

ich weiß aber in meinem album sind sie auch sauber drin  außerdem in freier wildbahn sind die bikes am schönsten


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2009)

naja is doch sauber-.-

meins sieht grad genauso aus. da denk ich nichtmal ans putzen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. August 2009)

hier habe ich für einen Freund mal ein neues Taurine in einer wie ich finde schönen FARBE für kleines Geld zusammen gebaut...









































Taurine Gr. L
Fatty Ultra / mit 8 bar
XT Shadow
XT Kurbel
XT Trigger
XT Pedale
Magura Marta SL 180/160 IS-2000
Syntace carbon Lenker 31,8x620mm
Thomson Masterpiece Stütze 31,6x350mm
CN-7701 XTR DuraAce Kette
XTR 11-34 Cassette
Fizik Tundra Sattel
Vorbau 100mm +5°
DT 5.1d Felgen 
Schwalbe Textil Felgenband
DT-240s Naben
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.25
Conti light Schläuche
Mavic TITAN Schnellspanner

warum die schweren 500g Felgen..??

Der Typ wiegt 115kg..und wollte etwas leichtes haltbares haben..ich denke das passt doch..!!

9,46 KG ohne Kette, Flaschenhalter, Tacho etc.

Bremsleitung wurde noch gekürzt und ordentlich verlegt.


----------



## Apfelschale (21. August 2009)

Das ist eins der wenigen Bikes an denen mir der farbige RacingRalph
gefallen tut. Und das mit den Leitungen ist dir bestimmt auch schon
aufgefallen....


----------



## Scalpi (21. August 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






So, habe jetzt mal andere Barends montiert und noch das ein oder andere geändert.
Leider hat mir meine Traumfrau jetzt eine Finanzsperre verpasst, jedenfalls so lange bis wieder Erfolge eingefahren wurden.
Das ist also jetzt Endstand bei meinem Scalpel (bis auf die Lenkergriffe).


----------



## fuzzball (21. August 2009)

zwei schöne  Bikes (beim Scalpel stört mich eigentlich nur der LRS ansonsten ein ).

Hab ich noch vor ein paar Tagen gesagt, dass ich mir kein Cannondale mehr kaufen würde - so schnell kann man seine Meinung ändern  - was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern. Sorry ein bißchen OT (da hier aber viele RR und Mtb fahren die Frage), aber welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Slice gemacht,kann man das empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2009)

Das taurine. Chainless for the win. jetzt rechne mal noch 250 gramm drauf ^^


----------



## Randel Burton (21. August 2009)

Huhu,
muss den Thread hier mal für ne Frage missbrauchen 

Ich möchte demnächst mein Cannondale Prophet 600 verkaufen.
In welche Kategorie würdet ihr das stecken?

"Tour / CrossCountry" oder in
"Freeride, Enduro und DH" ?

Bin da etwas überfragt zumal ich es, zu meiner Schande, nur zum Touren benutzt hab 

Danke im voraus,
datt RB


----------



## Danimal (21. August 2009)

Tour / CrossCountry!


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2009)

rahmen und gabel *habenwill*


----------



## DON_D (21. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Blick auf die 2010er Cannondale USA Site! Viel Spaß...

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/moto.html


----------



## chrikoh (21. August 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Blick auf die 2010er Cannondale USA Site! Viel Spaß...
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/moto.html



Gibt es keine Fatty mehr?


----------



## CBiker (21. August 2009)

Doch, Fatty gibts noch.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Whitey (21. August 2009)

Hat wer schon Mal eine Lefty schwarz gemacht? Ich spreche von der 140 Max ... bitte PN an mich, wäre super!


----------



## Borgrider (22. August 2009)

was heißt schwarz gemacht?
lackieren?
ohne rechnung kaufen?


----------



## Whitey (22. August 2009)

Lackieren, pulvern, bekleben - egal. An meinen Propheten ist quasi alles schwarz bis auf die silberne Lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (22. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Fatty mehr?



Die Page ist ja auch noch nicht kompl.!  Das Rush fehlt da doch auch!  Es gibt ja 2010 noch 2x das Rush!


----------



## Radler01 (24. August 2009)

....nach einem kleinen "Eingriff" der neuste Stand, zum Vergleich vorher/Nachher




Jetzt mit Lefty Carbon SL


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. August 2009)

Radler01 schrieb:


> ....nach einem kleinen "Eingriff" der neuste Stand, zum Vergleich vorher/Nachher
> 
> 
> Jetzt mit Lefty Carbon SL


 
goil


----------



## gmk (24. August 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Die Page ist ja auch noch nicht kompl.!  Das Rush fehlt da doch auch!  Es gibt ja 2010 noch 2x das Rush!



in USA nicht mehr

Radler01
sehr schön!!


----------



## crasher-mike (25. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


>



Welchen Dämpfer fährst du denn ?

Ich fahre den XR Carbon und bin damit recht unzufrieden, was das Wippen betrifft.

Einen Thread bezüglich der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer hatte ich auch schon erstellt, falls da also jemand einen Tipp hat...... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417985


----------



## Scalpi (25. August 2009)

Ja, ich fahre derzeit auch den XR Carbon.
Endlösung... keine Ahnung, falls doch gewechselt wird dann zu Fox -  den RPL


----------



## crasher-mike (25. August 2009)

Bist du den schon einmal gefahren in der Kombi mit dem Scalpel ?


----------



## Scalpi (25. August 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Bist du den schon einmal gefahren in der Kombi mit dem Scalpel ?



Ja in USAland, lief perfekt!!!
Wenn ich tauschen sollte dann nur gegen den RPL !!!
Optisch passt dieser überhaupt nicht ins Bike aber technisch und das ist ja das wichtigste passt der RPL perfekt.


----------



## Gehhilfe (25. August 2009)

wurde unterwegs von den "Bullen"angehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silbersurfer69 (26. August 2009)




----------



## dkc-live (26. August 2009)

schaut gut aus


----------



## KleinerHirsch (26. August 2009)

Lenker/Vorbau sind sehr hoch, das gefällt mir bei dem Rad nicht. Auch die Pedale passen m.E. nicht so richtig dazu, sorry. Kürzerer und flacherer Vorbau kann fast in der gleichen Rückenposition enden, aber wenns dir so passt dann ist es ja OK.


----------



## fuzzball (26. August 2009)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> wurde unterwegs von den "Bullen"angehalten


schön, am Anfang gedacht es ist eine Gemini (wegen der Gabel) 



Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


>


sieht super aus, einzig die Gabel in schwarz und es wäre optisch perfekt. Finde den Vorbau, Lenker und die daraus resultierende Sitzposition i.O.,  die müssen passen und dabei sind optische Merkmale mehr als sekundär


----------



## ]:-> (26. August 2009)

@Radler01: welche Kurbel ist denn da in deinem schmuckstück verbaut?


----------



## SpeedforceRK1 (26. August 2009)

Hier mal was von meinem Hobel.
Hab ich letztens neu aufgebaut.
Leider waren keine Scheibenbremsen möglich - deshalb habe ich auch die alten Laufräder gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newchurch (26. August 2009)

Hey,

schön dass hier noch mehrere ihrem V-Rahmen treu bleiben 

Nach einer erneuten Lackierung hier Bilder meines Super V SL, Baujahr 1999 (!!!) - immer wieder auf- und umgerüstet - aktuelles Gewicht 10.97kg (ohne Pedale, die fehlen ja in den Prospektangaben auch immer )

Viele Grüße
Newchurch


----------



## SpeedforceRK1 (26. August 2009)

Wenn ich mal eine finde werde ich wohl noch auf eine Moto FR umrüsten.

Ich find das Super V von der Optik her immer noch super.


----------



## Gehhilfe (26. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> schön, am Anfang gedacht es ist eine Gemini (wegen der Gabel)
> 
> Gabellänge ist zwar nicht zugelassen aber bei meinem Gewicht dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Bike ist jetzt echt top - auch bergab.


----------



## Lord-Speed (26. August 2009)

@ Newchurch

sehr schönes Bike.
Farbe gefällt mir.

Gruß L-S


----------



## fuzzball (26. August 2009)

2  Super V, wobei mir die alte Bananenschwinge besser gefallen hat. Ich glaub ich grab mein altes SV DH mal wieder aus 

@Gehhilfe: sollte keine Kritik sein, war mir auf den ersten Blick nur nicht sicher.


----------



## mete (26. August 2009)

Newchurch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schön dass hier noch mehrere ihrem V-Rahmen treu bleiben
> 
> ...



Wärest Du so nett, mal die Einbauhöhe Deiner Fatty zu messen (Mitte Achse bis Unterkante untere Steuersatzlagerschale)? Vielen Dank.


----------



## SpeedforceRK1 (26. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> 2  Super V, wobei mir die alte Bananenschwinge besser gefallen hat. Ich glaub ich grab mein altes SV DH mal wieder aus
> 
> @Gehhilfe: sollte keine Kritik sein, war mir auf den ersten Blick nur nicht sicher.



Da muss ich dir recht geben - die Schwinge war schöner. Aber das hat mich jetzt solange begleitet - war mir immer Treu


----------



## Newchurch (26. August 2009)

@mete: sind genau 48,7cm

@Lord-Speed: danke  die Farbei nennt sich "cremeweiß".

Gruß Newchurch


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. August 2009)

Hier nochmal ein neues Update meines F700ers! 

Headshok raus und Lefty rein!


----------



## Apfelschale (27. August 2009)

Wenn du die Lefty jetzt noch mit dem verbauten blau und weiß lackieren lässt oder nur eins von beidem dann wäre es richtig stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (27. August 2009)

3radfahrer: sehr geil!!!

die Krone wäre noch ne weiße Lefty


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. August 2009)

Ja der Vorbau ist nicht so wie ich gedacht hatte. Leider zu dunkel.

Wird wohl bald ein weiß gepulverter drann kommen müssen


Hab schon über ne weiß gepulverte Lefty nachgedacht. 

Wer weiß ob das nicht mal was wird! ich halt euch auf den laufenden!


----------



## Whitey (27. August 2009)

88 hat n weißes Lefty Dekor


----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2009)

aber nur nachn service


----------



## gmk (27. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein neues Update meines F700ers!
> 
> Headshok raus und Lefty rein!




wunderschön ...

da würd ich mir fast ein service mit decor-tausch leisten ...


----------



## Whitey (27. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber nur nachn service



Nope 35  4 every1 w/o 88 Logo ;-)


----------



## Borgrider (27. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber nur nachn service



stimmt so nicht ganz.... das dekor gibt es auch ohne service... dann aber ohne die 88 symbole...


----------



## Borgrider (27. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein neues Update meines F700ers!
> 
> Headshok raus und Lefty rein!



wirklich sehr schön....sehr stylisch. 

ein richtiger klassiker. TOP!


----------



## kletteraffe (27. August 2009)

Kann mir einer von den Judge-Fahrern mal nen Tipp geben, wie ich mit meinen Pranken das Rebound- u. ProPedal-Rädchen vom DHX 5 drehen soll?

Und zwar im eingebauten Zustand 

Btw: Ist Cannondale nicht auf der Eurobike oder hab ich im Ausstellerverzeichnis was übersehen?

Danke
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (28. August 2009)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt....
Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen


----------



## 3radfahrer (28. August 2009)

Borgrider schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz.... das dekor gibt es auch ohne service... dann aber ohne die 88 symbole...



Hey danke für den Tipp! 35Euronen sind zwar nicht billig aber ersparen die Pulverung! Mal sehen!


----------



## bergfloh 7 (28. August 2009)

Optimierung der Lefty lohnt auf jeden Fall. Mit dem Dekor sieht sie dann so aus.


----------



## 3radfahrer (28. August 2009)

Hab mal gerada so überlegt: 

Man könnte ja die Gabel auch selber weiß bekleben und darauf dann noch die Lefty Logos machen. Die kosten ja nur ein paar Euro fuffzig! 
Aufkleber für 35Euro find ich Extrem zu teuer. 
(Oder haben die da das Komma dazwischen vergessen?)

Die Pulverung kostet vierzig Euro!


----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein neues Update meines F700ers!
> 
> Headshok raus und Lefty rein!



muss zugeben so sah es stimmiger aus




zum Thema Aufkleber gab es hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396084&page=7&highlight=Aufkleber einige die das selbst machen konnten,vielleicht die einfach mal mit einer PN anschreiben


----------



## fivepole (28. August 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Btw: Ist Cannondale nicht auf der Eurobike oder hab ich im Ausstellerverzeichnis was übersehen?



Halle A6, Stand 300 und 301, Cycling Sports Group.

http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb/pdf/de/EUROBIKE_09_Guide.pdf

Seite 20.

Out - Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (28. August 2009)

> Halle A6, Stand 300 und 301, Cycling Sports Group.



 THX


----------



## Gehhilfe (28. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> muss zugeben so sah es stimmiger aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. August 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild von dem Cannondale Logo?

Ich meine den Schriftzug selber. Ich hab da so ne Idee...


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (29. August 2009)

apropos: mir fällt das erste mal auf, dass "cannondale" bei einigen modellen in großen, bei anderen in kleinen lettern geschrieben ist. hat das einen bestimmten grund?


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. August 2009)

Ich denke dass ist Modell und Jahrgangsabhängig.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (29. August 2009)

wieviele cannondalefahrer es hier gibt ,weis ich nicht.bin aber einer von ihnen.
2*super-v500 caad4 ,r800 caad5 aero ,caad2 "beast from the east".


----------



## gmk (29. August 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> wieviele cannondalefahrer es hier gibt ,weis ich nicht.bin aber einer von ihnen.
> 2*super-v500 caad4 ,r800 caad5 aero ,caad2 "beast from the east".



bilder!!!


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (29. August 2009)




----------



## bikedestroyer10 (29. August 2009)

mein beitrag zur aktuellen trendfarbe


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. August 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


>



Eines der schönsten Bikes ever! 

Find ich immer noch geil! Will haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (30. August 2009)

sorry, auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache
das super v gefällt mir persönlich nicht ...
vielleicht bin ich ja auch noch zu jung dafür


----------



## Gehhilfe (30. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten Bikes ever!
> 
> Find ich immer noch geil! Will haben!


 
über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten - auch ich würde das "schönsten" gerne gegen ein Adjektiv ersetzt welches sich genau am anderen Ende der Geschmacksskala befindet


----------



## Borgrider (30. August 2009)

auch wieder ein richtik schöner klassiker! TOP

Doch bei den "älteren" Modellen geht für mich persönlich nichts über das gute alte Killer V..


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2009)

was daran klassik auser der rahmen.


----------



## DON_D (30. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> was daran klassik auser der rahmen.



Der Flite?


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. August 2009)

Alles Küken hier.

Die wissen alle gar nicht wie geil das Teil in den 90ern war.

Ich denk da so an Missy


----------



## rider_x (30. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Prophet nach dem Gardasee Urlaub


----------



## gmk (30. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Alles Küken hier.
> 
> Die wissen alle gar nicht wie geil das Teil in den 90ern war.
> 
> Ich denk da so an Missy



ich hab anfang der 90er mit mtb begonnen, nur die vs haben mir nie gefallen


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. August 2009)

War ja auch nur Spaß. 

Kann ja jeder finden wie er will. Natürlich haben die neuen C`dales auch ihre super Optik!

Ich würde mir wieder eins kaufen. Als nächstes aber dann mal ein Fully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (30. August 2009)

Hallo, habe mir einen Rize Carbon Rahmen ohne Dämper gekauft.
Da ich mit Fullys noch nichts am Hut hatte, kenn ich mich da nicht aus.
Das Rize bekommt eine Fox Talas 100 - 140mm verpasst, welcher Dämper harmoniert mit der Gabel und passt in den Rahmen?
Der Dämper sollte schon eine Lockout Funktion haben, da das Rad auch für Marathons verwendet werden soll. Preislich sollte der nicht zu teuer sein. Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, aber sollte auch nicht >400gr sein.

Hab was von 200mm gelesen, passt da auch ein 190er rein --> welche Nachteile?.

Danke


----------



## gmk (31. August 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir einen Rize Carbon Rahmen ohne Dämper gekauft.
> Da ich mit Fullys noch nichts am Hut hatte, kenn ich mich da nicht aus.
> Das Rize bekommt eine Fox Talas 100 - 140mm verpasst, welcher Dämper harmoniert mit der Gabel und passt in den Rahmen?
> Der Dämper sollte schon eine Lockout Funktion haben, da das Rad auch für Marathons verwendet werden soll. Preislich sollte der nicht zu teuer sein. Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, aber sollte auch nicht >400gr sein.
> ...



nimm auf jeden fall einen mit 200mm
dtswiss 190L kann ich nur enpfehlen


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (31. August 2009)

@gmk du machst dich sicher nicht unbeliebt,ich weiss das dieses design sehr polarisiert.
entweder man liebt es oder findet es zum kotzen.ich kann damit gut umgehen.
mfg.


----------



## Danimal (31. August 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


>



Jau, ein geiler Bock, den ich selbst bestimmt 7 Jahre gefahren bin. Das Rad existiert im Bekanntenkreis immer noch und ich habe neulich noch ein Bein drübergeschwungen. Dabei war ich einigermassen begeistert, wie gut dieses (uralte!) Fahrwerk doch funktioniert... auch im Vergleich zu meinem Epic!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2009)

Hallo *@canno-range* ... schon etwas länger her, aber es ist tatsächlich mal fertig geworden 

Es darf im Moment sogar auf meinen Cannondalealtar zur Huldigung  






Das Kataloggewicht leigt bei 6,58kg, fahrfertig wie abgebildet kommt es auf 6,82Kg 

*Paar mehr Bilder auf Flickr*


----------



## crasher-mike (31. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Alles Küken hier.
> 
> Die wissen alle gar nicht wie geil das Teil in den 90ern war.
> 
> Ich denk da so an Missy



wurde die nicht vor kurzem wegen gras-handels verhaftet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

job mit einer ganz geringen Menge http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missy_Giove


----------



## canno-range (1. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hallo *@canno-range* ... schon etwas länger her, aber es ist tatsächlich mal fertig geworden
> 
> Es darf im Moment sogar auf meinen Cannondalealtar zur Huldigung
> 
> ...



@Erdi01:

Schön geworden. Freut mich, dass der Rahmen einen würdigen Besitzer gefunden hat. 

Anbei mal mein Nachrücker in der neuesten Version. Ist bereits der zweite Rahmen, der erste wurde auf Garantie getauscht, da er Risse im Lack der Sitzstreben oberhalb der Ausfallenden hatte. War zwar nicht kritisch, aber soll halt nicht sein. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Wiegt so wie abgebildet, incl. Pumpe , schweren Laufrädern und Pedalen genau 7,30 kg. Die Hollowgramkurbel ist im Moment nicht im Einsatz, da die so schmal baut, dass mit Kompaktbestückung 50/34 leider nur noch die 5 größeren Ritzel fahrbar sind, ohne dass die Kette am großen Blatt schleift. Aber die Fulcrum-Kurbel steht dem Rad auch ganz gut, wie ich finde. Sie bringt allerdings incl. den speziellen Campa-Innenlagerschalen für BB30 ca. 100 Gramm mehr auf die Waage, als die Alu SI (ohne SL).

Gruß 

canno-range


----------



## gmk (1. September 2009)

rider_x schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Prophet nach dem Gardasee Urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*GEILES teil !!!*


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (1. September 2009)

grüsse an missy
why do you drink and drive,if you can smoke and fly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crasher-mike (1. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> job mit einer ganz geringen Menge http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missy_Giove



Eine Million Dollar in Bar 

Canno-Orange -  dein Renner ist ja ein Traum


----------



## Boba_Fett (1. September 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> grüsse an missy
> why do you drink and drive,if you can smoke and fly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam-Buca (1. September 2009)

mal ne ganz blöde Frage...das Cannendale F4 2009 ist das noch Handmade in USA oder wird es in Taiwan hergestellt? 
Könnte ein neues F4 2009 in Weiß ganz günstig bekommen

Danke


----------



## rider_x (1. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *GEILES teil !!!*




Danke, ist aber noch nicht viel dran gemacht.
Muss jetzt erst mal den kompletten Antrieb tauschen -> Blätter, Kassette und Kette.


----------



## BOOZE (2. September 2009)

Ein kleines schwarzes, für die Stadt ist dazugekommen!


----------



## BOOZE (2. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (2. September 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


>



Sowas brauch ich auch noch!


----------



## tfrey (3. September 2009)

fahre ein Rize 4, weiss

ein hammer bike, verspricht fahrspass pur und ist auch bergauf sehr gut...

Habe aber eine Fox Float 32 Gabel dran...

Gruss Tim


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. September 2009)

Bilder von der Eurobike:















































Und keine Sorge: die Optik der Rize mit den neuen Decals sieht meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich gut aus. In Natura sieht eben alles anders aus als auf Bildern.


----------



## nori (3. September 2009)

Wie geil ist denn das Scalpel bitte?!

Finde auch das Rize optisch gelungen.

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. September 2009)

Ist das vom Roel Paulissen, also nicht käulich zu erwerben.


----------



## 6ix-pack (3. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

will über'n Winter mein altes Killer V neu aufbauen, da mir die Farbkombi so nicht gefällt.
Es hat mir bis jetzt immer treue Dienste geleistet und hat natürlich den ein oder anderen Kratzer...
Soll aber eher Retro bleiben...

- Was würdet ihr ändern 

Ich dachte an Folgendes: 


Farbige Komponenten Sattel, Griffe, Mäntel, Klickies-> rot weg
starre, blaue Peperoni-Gabel
andere LRS (liebäugele mit alten Spinergys oder den ersten CrossMax, irgendwas aus der bucht)
vielleicht sogar Rahmen neu lackieren oder nur polieren wie hier gesehen





Hier ein paar (schnelle & grausige) Photoshop-Spielereien:
1x mit Reifen à la Porcupine in weiss...




1x mit Spinergy + Votec GS4




Und: Ja, ich bin groß - das Steuerrohr muss so, bitte nicht steinigen wegen dem jetzigen Aufbau bzw. der 2 getunten Vorschaupix...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bilder von der Eurobike:



was steht da für eine Gewichtseinheit  Ich kann's nicht erkennen.

140mm bei 1284 ... doch keine Gramm


----------



## canno-range (4. September 2009)

Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## canno-range (4. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was steht da für eine Gewichtseinheit  Ich kann's nicht erkennen.
> 
> 140mm bei 1284 ... doch keine Gramm



Das könnte schon passen. Meine 130er Carbon PBR aus diesem Jahr wiegt 1.368 Gramm (ohne Steuerrohr natülich), angegeben ist sie mit 1.353 Gramm. Und die hat noch kein OPI, was ja allein schon 60 Gramm sparen soll. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar Gramm an anderer Stelle gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2009)

hat deine schon den o.p.i. fuß`? der spart 80 gramm und voila du hast 1284 gr

ups edit war zu schnell ^^


----------



## gmk (4. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was steht da für eine Gewichtseinheit  Ich kann's nicht erkennen.
> 
> *140mm bei 1284* ... doch keine Gramm



yes, stimmt

KOSTET?


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (4. September 2009)




----------



## bikedestroyer10 (4. September 2009)

dieses bike wurde nur für den weg zur arbeit aufgebaut und leistet mir treue dienste.caad2 rahmen, gabel stammt aus einer 08'ter bad boy.
ein lrs mit cxp33 (durchmesser 545 mm)felgen ist im aufbau !!!mal sehen wie das aussieht und vor allem wie es sich fährt.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (4. September 2009)

@6ix-pack -den rahmen blau lassen und viel alu poliert (gruppen ,lrs,vorbau lenker etc.).
sattel und griffe weiss.reifen mit beigefarbener karkasse........meine meinung dazu.
falls die hs33 überflüssig werden sag bescheid.
mfg


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. September 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> @6ix-pack -den rahmen blau lassen und viel alu poliert (gruppen ,lrs,vorbau lenker etc.).
> sattel und griffe weiss.reifen mit beigefarbener karkasse........meine meinung dazu.
> falls die hs33 überflüssig werden sag bescheid.
> mfg



Alles klar, das ist doch schonmal ein Anfang!

So in die Richtung solls auch gehen...

@HS 33: Mal schauen ob ich die runterschmeiße: die Pacegabel hat spezielle Magura-Adapter - da passt nix anderes dran und normale Canti-Sockel dafür sind schwer zu bekommen!
Wenn, dann geb ich dir Bescheid.

- Sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jek (4. September 2009)

Hi 6ix pack,

meiner Meinung nach solltest du die letzte Variante wählen, aber die Pace Gabel drin lassen 

Spinergy passt.

Gruß

ach ja und unbedingt die roten Pedale runter.


----------



## matthew (4. September 2009)

6ix-pack,

auf keinen Fall die Votec Gabel, die geht gar nicht, finde ich. Pepperoni ist schön, aber da brauchst einen ganz schön langen Schaft.
Spinergy kommt gut, aber Crossmax ist auch gut.
Anstatt weiss würde ich schwarz wählen, aber mein Liebling ist auch eher dunkel ...





... bin also vorbelastet.

Die Race Face Kurbel ist top!


----------



## Vaena (9. September 2009)

Seit letztem Wochenende meins: Scalpel 2009 (endlich ein zwergentaugliches Rad unterm Hintern)


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2009)

bei freemotion gibt es grade neue moto 3 für 2000 euro... o0
da kann man glatt schwach werden


----------



## chrikoh (10. September 2009)

Welches Fett soll ich für die Lagerbahnen (Fatty) verwenden?


----------



## Scalpi (10. September 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Welches Fett soll ich für die Lagerbahnen (Fatty) verwenden?



Da kannst Du verschiedene nehmen, weißes Teflonfett zB. . 
Ich selbst benutze die Chris King Lube - sie ist zwar relativ flüssig läuft aber so, wenn das Bike auf dem Kopf steht, perfekt auf die Lagerbahnen.
Zusätzlich sprühe ich vor der King lube noch ein wenig Hochleistungsschmierfett von der Firma Berner auf die Bahnen - beides zusammen ist für mich/uns die optimale Lösung.


----------



## fuzzball (10. September 2009)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> will über'n Winter mein altes Killer V neu aufbauen, da mir die Farbkombi so nicht gefällt.
> Es hat mir bis jetzt immer treue Dienste geleistet und hat natürlich den ein oder anderen Kratzer...
> ...



würde Sattel, Griffe,Pedale und Reifen gegen schwarze tauschen und einen einheitlichen schwarzen LRS. Ansonsten ein Traum, wobei mir die Gabel zu weich wäre.


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> würde Sattel, Griffe,Pedale und Reifen gegen schwarze tauschen und einen einheitlichen schwarzen LRS.



Hi, habe jetzt mal - auf die Schnelle - bei den anderen Bikes im Keller geräubert und alles was da war auf schwarz umgebaut:
- schwarzen Sattel
- schwarze Griffe
- schwarze Reifen
Ist schon ne ganz andere Optik - viel stimmiger...
Werde in Kürze mal ein LRS alte CrossMax in der Bucht besorgen, dann sollte es passen!
Dann gibts auch Fotos!

Vielen Dank auch den anderen schonmal für eure Tipps!



fuzzball schrieb:


> Ansonsten ein Traum, wobei mir die Gabel zu weich wäre.


Die Pace ist durch die Bügel vorne u. hinten supersteif (für Jahrgang '96) und nach mehrmaligem Elastomer-Austausch auf Eibach-Federn umgerüstet worden. Jetzt werden die 63mm Federweg sehr gut genutzt und sacken nicht schon beim aufsitzen halb weg. 
Eine RS Judy XC/SL und sogar DH aus der Zeit ist "gummiweich"dagegen!
Leider ist die Ölkartusche dafür etwas unterdimensioniert: ist jetzt schon zum 2. Mal undicht und leer gelaufen . Mal sehen wo ich passende O-Ringe herbekomme, um das Ding wieder abzudichten.

gruß
Ralf


----------



## Newchurch (11. September 2009)

Servus Ralf, 

das Bike sieht mit den schwarzen Teilen bestimmt gleich viel besser aus, bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt 

Nachdem mein Super V nun die 11kg-Marke unterschritten hat ist da erst mal "Schicht-im-Schacht", was weitere Umbauaktionen angeht:







Für mein neues "Hardtail-Projekt" suche ich daher einen Killer V- bzw. Delta V-Rahmen, wenn möglich mit hinterer Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Falls da also jemand noch etwas im Keller haben sollte ... 

Viele Grüße
Newchurch


----------



## fuzzball (11. September 2009)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hi, habe jetzt mal - auf die Schnelle - bei den anderen Bikes im Keller geräubert und alles was da war auf schwarz umgebaut:
> - schwarzen Sattel
> - schwarze Griffe
> - schwarze Reifen
> ...



 mit einfachen Mitteln siehts jetzt bestimmt super aus; zumal dann die Bremsen die einzige Signalfarbe haben.

Damals anno 1995 empfand ich alle konventionellen Gabeln (was sich zumindest bei den XC/AM Gabeln bis heute gehalten hat) als zu weich, deswegen fährt mein KV mit einer Fatty  mit einem neuem Vorbau wurde auch die Sitzpostion langsam erträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. September 2009)

schönes rad. in den pedalen und bremsen steckt aber noch ne menge


----------



## fivepole (11. September 2009)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> will über'n Winter mein altes Killer V neu aufbauen, da mir die Farbkombi so nicht gefällt.
> Es hat mir bis jetzt immer treue Dienste geleistet und hat natürlich den ein oder anderen Kratzer...
> ...



Bitte bitte bitte so lassen.


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. September 2009)

Hier gibts mal die richtigen Sahneschnitten unter den Cd's - und zwar aus Japan:

http://www.geocities.jp/infinity_web_site/top.html

Man beachte besonders das Killer V 900 und das Super V Carbon 900!  Dazu gibts noch n ganz hübsches Raven, ein Cd Tria, etc...

Meine absoluten Lieblinge! (da läufts mir warm am Bein runter)

Zwar sehr straßenlastig ausgelegt, das ganze, aber seeeeehr schöööön!
Leider kann ich nix im Zusammenhang lesen, aber egal...

Sollte sich jeder mal reinziehen - mit viel Liebe aufgebaut / alle Gewichte der Teile gelistet usw.


----------



## robo.le (11. September 2009)

das killer ist ein "KILLER".....was für ne gabel und kurbel ist denn das??


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. September 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> das killer ist ein "KILLER".....was für ne gabel und kurbel ist denn das??



Guckst du oben unter dem Link in der Liste - ein paar Teile sind ja lesbar:

Kurbel: [SIZE=-1]pmp Crank 170mm PCD 130mm (439g) 
http://www.pmpbike.net/bike.php/p-6/English.htm

Gabel: [/SIZE]MEKS SASO MKM28PD 
http://cgi.ebay.at/Saso-Mekkem-MKM2...eile?hash=item5883206e93&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Einfach nur abgefahren GEIL!


----------



## robo.le (11. September 2009)

das ist aber nicht die kurbel mit dem "roten spider" ???!!!??


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. September 2009)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hi, habe jetzt mal - auf die Schnelle - bei den anderen Bikes im Keller geräubert und alles was da war auf schwarz umgebaut:
> - schwarzen Sattel
> - schwarze Griffe
> - schwarze Reifen
> ...


----------



## Cipangu (12. September 2009)

Newchurch schrieb:


> Nach einer erneuten Lackierung hier Bilder meines Super V SL, Baujahr 1999 (!!!) - immer wieder auf- und umgerüstet - aktuelles Gewicht 10.97kg (ohne Pedale, die fehlen ja in den Prospektangaben auch immer )



Ich finde, eines der schönsten Bikes in diesem Thread. Und das Teil ist 10 Jahre alt!


----------



## Newchurch (12. September 2009)

Danke, ich find's auch schön 
Baujahr laut Rahmennummer ist übrigens Mai 1998 !!!

Viele Grüße
Newchurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (12. September 2009)

Sag doch mal bitte wie ich die Rahmennummer identifizieren kann. Weiß das Baujahr von meinem nicht wirklich. Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Newchurch (12. September 2009)

Kein Problem, siehe http://www.vintagecannondale.com/info.html

Viele Grüße
Newchurch


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2009)

6ix-pack schrieb:


>


----------



## Scalpi (12. September 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]




Endlich ein vernünftiger Lockout-Hebel für meine Lefty .


----------



## SmithWesson (12. September 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey scalpi du baust dir auch immer klumpen ans bike man man ich dachte du hättest was aus der sache mit deinem vorbau gelernt


----------



## Scalpi (12. September 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hey scalpi du baust dir auch immer klumpen ans bike man man ich dachte du hättest was aus der sache mit deinem vorbau gelernt



wieso Klumpen ???
Der Hebel ist leichter als das Original und vor allem viel funktioneller.
Ich bin halt sehr verwöhnt von meiner alten Elo und jetzt kann ich auch wieder ohne die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen den Lockout betätigen .

Was hast Du gegen meinen guten Vorbau von Brunn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo.le (12. September 2009)

@scalpi

wo haste das schöne teil her??


----------



## Scalpi (12. September 2009)

robo.le schrieb:


> @scalpi
> 
> wo haste das schöne teil her??



Handmade by/too Carbon-Tex, die Vorlage kam aber von Leonardi


----------



## chrikoh (12. September 2009)

Gibt es so "schöne" Hebel auch für die Fatty?


----------



## Scalpi (12. September 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es so "schöne" Hebel auch für die Fatty?



...ja, schau mal im Fotalbum bei CBiker rein. Er hat sich auch einen Carbon-Lockout-Hebel selbst gebaut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robo.le (12. September 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Handmade by/too Carbon-Tex, die Vorlage kam aber von Leonardi



kann man die dort einfach bestellen?? die form müßten sie ja jetzt haben
hast du das schwarze rädchen (rebound) auch von dort??
was für eine gabel fährst du genau??


----------



## Scalpi (12. September 2009)

[/IMG]





robo.le schrieb:


> kann man die dort einfach bestellen?? die form müßten sie ja jetzt haben
> hast du das schwarze rädchen (rebound) auch von dort??
> was für eine gabel fährst du genau??



Ich fahre eine Lefty OPI, den Hebel so wie ich ihn jetzt fahre würde ich so nicht noch einmal bauen -war viel zu aufwendig. Es gibt in Italien eine Firma die auch solche Hebel baut (von dort habe ich auch die Vorlage) aber dort eine Bestellung aufgeben..., viel Spaß und lerne vorher italienisch .
Den Rebound habe ich mir aus Italien mitbringen lassen weil all das was wir selbst gefräst haben nicht so gut wie dieser gelungen war.


----------



## Cipangu (13. September 2009)

Gibt es zu dem Rebound-Knopf Informationen à la Hersteller, Internetseite, etc. Italienisch ist nicht die Hürde.


----------



## canno-range (13. September 2009)

Hier und hier

Wenn da jemand was bestellen möchte und gut italienisch kann, würde ich mich eventuell gern anhängen. Habe Interesse an der 122er SI-Welle für ein Scalpel, also 68er Gehäusebreite. Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist die Aussage: "für Taurine und Scalpel", da die unterschiedliche Wellen und Gehäusebreiten haben. Ich möchte die Welle anstelle der 131er für das Scalpel mit der SI 2-fach Kurbel fahren, da die Kettenlinie mit der 131er Welle alles andere als perfekt ist. Mein italienisch reicht aber leider nicht, um da solche Details zu klären.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. September 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hier und hier
> 
> Wenn da jemand was bestellen möchte und gut italienisch kann, würde ich mich eventuell gern anhängen. Habe Interesse an der 122er SI-Welle für ein Scalpel, also 68er Gehäusebreite. Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist die Aussage: "für Taurine und Scalpel", da die unterschiedliche Wellen und Gehäusebreiten haben. Ich möchte die Welle anstelle der 131er für das Scalpel mit der SI 2-fach Kurbel fahren, da die Kettenlinie mit der 131er Welle alles andere als perfekt ist. Mein italienisch reicht aber leider nicht, um da solche Details zu klären.



der gute leo spricht perfekt englisch, sollte keine probleme geben.
die welle ist für scalpel und taurine geeignet, mußt du nur bei der bestellung angeben, da dann andere spacer beiliegen!
versand ist absolut schnell und unkompliziert!


----------



## kletteraffe (14. September 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig fürs Judge ein Ausfallende mit Bremsaufnahme (also ohne BMA) und ne 150er Steckachse? Und zufälligerweise wird das Zeug auch nicht mehr benötigt 

Bitte PN an mich - THX 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (16. September 2009)

Ready for Caidom!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sardes (16. September 2009)

mal zwei aktuelle von meinem Super V, es soll nur noch ein andere vorbau ran... irgendwann 
und den hinteren bremssatteladapter muß ich noch schwarz lackieren, wie ich es schon mit dem vorderen gemacht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einmal mit: 






und ohne blitz:


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2009)

ich hab glaube noch einen vorbau für os lenker rumliegen? glaube 100 mm 5°


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. September 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand Infos zu den Gewichten der 2010er Moto`s ?


----------



## Herbshok (20. September 2009)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Infos zu den Gewichten der 2010er Moto`s ?


http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws-bericht.asp?NewsID=257


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. September 2009)

Herbshok schrieb:


> http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws-bericht.asp?NewsID=257


 
@herbshok
danke,
ist schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## fuzzball (21. September 2009)

Hab heute nach 3 Jahren mal wieder den schweren Zwilling aus der Garage geholt  fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## chrikoh (21. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hab heute nach 3 Jahren mal wieder den schweren Zwilling aus der Garage geholt  fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut.



Wie kann man sowas 3Jahre in die Garage sperren?


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

naja wenn man dasselbe Modell (Farbe,Baujahr) zuvor bereits als Rahmenkit gekauft hat und danach nochmal eins als Garantieleistung bekommt ist eins zuviel.Hab dann eins aus leichten Teilen zusammengebaut und eins aus Restteilen - Gewichtsunterschied 2,2kg.Hat sich gelohnt das eine zu behalten,da ich jetzt die Gabel für das andere Modell als Organspender brauche (vielleicht auch noch den Rahmen).Ausserdem hat es für mich auch weiterhin die perfekt passende Geo,insofern ist es gut einen als Reserve zu haben.
Wovon ich wirklich begeistert war sind die Michelin XCR Dry2, hoffe die gibts noch irgendwie zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

so und wieder a paar kleinigkeiten mehr dran....












...und nun fehlen nur noch die ergon GX 2 Griffe aus Ami-Land dann wäre ich fürs erste wieder zufrieden...


Was Haltet ihr vom Cannondale Flash? Ich liebäugle im frühjahr auf was schnelles zusätzlich oder eher Spezialized papier Bikes?


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. September 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> so und wieder a paar kleinigkeiten mehr dran....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zufrieden mit dem Moto`?
Sieht gut aus

Gruss Marco


----------



## Specialk (23. September 2009)

Simon...

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2797


----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Zufrieden mit dem Moto`?
> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Gruss Marco


 


My Best Bike Ever!!!  Sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache(gewicht,Steifigkeit) aber mit meinem anderen 11 kg carbon fully hat ich nie gefühl drin und dementsprechend auch abflüge..
das MOTO frisst alles...
Es soll ja noch nen umrüstsatz für den dämpfer geben was die 2010 modelle scho haben. das werd ich noch probieren und dann ist gut. 
ich will gar nicht weniger gewicht das mach ich nächstes jahr mit m Flash


----------



## Sven7181 (23. September 2009)

@20madmax08 

welchen Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du wen ich fragen darf


----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

hab 183 cm grösse, nur noch 72 kg gewicht(125 warens mal),
Grösse M... 
ich find m ist genau richtig wenns nicht megalange touren sind. hab da besseres handling als auf m L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (23. September 2009)

@fuzzball

Das Teil kommt mir bekannt vor. 
So eines von der selben Spezies hab ich auch in der Garage.
Nur hab ich meinem mehr Fruchtzwerge geben


----------



## gmk (23. September 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Was Haltet ihr vom Cannondale Flash?* Ich liebäugle im frühjahr auf was schnelles zusätzlich oder eher Spezialized papier Bikes?


*sehr viel !!* 



20madmax08 schrieb:


> My Best Bike Ever!!!  Sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache(gewicht,Steifigkeit) aber mit meinem anderen 11 kg carbon fully hat ich nie gefühl drin und dementsprechend auch abflüge..
> das MOTO frisst alles...
> *Es soll ja noch nen umrüstsatz für den dämpfer geben was die 2010 modelle scho haben.* das werd ich noch probieren und dann ist gut.
> ich will gar nicht weniger gewicht das mach ich nächstes jahr mit m Flash



*klugscheißmodus on*
*anderer umlenkhebel*


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> @fuzzball
> 
> Das Teil kommt mir bekannt vor.
> So eines von der selben Spezies hab ich auch in der Garage.
> Nur hab ich meinem mehr Fruchtzwerge geben



ich hab sogar noch ein drittes von der Sorte, allerdings nackig (nur Rahmen und in viel zu gro0 in L,da hätte ich früher mehr Fruchtzwerge essen müssen) 


ok es ist gebrochen, trotzdem ich habs noch


----------



## Calli Potter (24. September 2009)

Aber das MOTO in Grün hat schon was!!! Das ist echt ne alternative zum Rize


----------



## baltes21 (24. September 2009)

So, da nun der Herbst begonnen hat, und bei uns heute der erste Tag mit schlechtem Wetter ist möchte ich mit euch ein paar Impressionen aus der Vulkaneifel teilen.


----------



## Scalpi (24. September 2009)

baltes21 schrieb:


> So, da nun der Herbst begonnen hat, und bei uns heute der erste Tag mit schlechtem Wetter ist möchte ich mit euch ein paar Impressionen aus der Vulkaneifel teilen.






...schön


----------



## walu123 (24. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann man bei einem Cannondale M700 anhand der Seriennummer das Produktionsdatum rauslesen?
Ist untem am Tretlager:
01270
3L5W18

Möchte das Rad tlw. neu aufbauen. 
Wie sieht es garantietechnisch aus wenn ich es neu lackieren lasse? (wo?) Oder geht das über Cannondale, wenn ja zu welchem Preis?
Danke für Erfahrungen und Tipps.

Gruß Walu


----------



## baltes21 (24. September 2009)

@Scalpi

sorry, das mit dem Bildupload muss ich noch üben


----------



## muellema (24. September 2009)

Hallo Walu,
wenn Du das Rad neu lackierst, verlierst Du zwangsläufig die Garantie. Du kannst über CD eine neue Lackierung machen lassen, wodurch die Garantie erhalten bleibt. Letzteres ist aber extrem teuer. Ich habe mal was von  400 gehört, außerdem sind die Wartezeiten extrem


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man bei einem Cannondale M700 anhand der Seriennummer das Produktionsdatum rauslesen?
> Ist untem am Tretlager:
> ...


wÃ¼rde sagen in der 18KW 1995, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht (kÃ¶nnte auch 93 sein) 
Bei einer Neulackierung erlischt die Lebenslange Cannondale Garantie (siehe Garantie), die einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn es Cannondale selbst durchfÃ¼hrt. Die Kosten hierfÃ¼r liegen bei zirka 300.-â¬ (Angaben meines dealers).ErhÃ¤ltlich sind viele Farben der letzten 5 Jahre. Zum Thema polieren hatte ich angefragt, Antwort: "Cannondale bietet die Option des Polierens nicht mehr an. Die WandstÃ¤rken der Rahmen ist im Laufe de Jahre immer dÃ¼nner geworden und mit Polieren trÃ¤gt man leider auch immer Material ab.Neulackierung bieten wir nach wie vor an".
Leider gibt es die Sobe Lackierung nicht mehr deswegen muss der Orginallack drauf bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (24. September 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Aber das MOTO in Grün hat schon was!!! Das ist echt ne alternative zum Rize




Beides Top Bikes. Fürs grobe das alles mitnimmt das moto, Plegeleicht,
wuchtigeres aussehen und stabieler...
Hatte auch Rize´s getestet... Viel feiner für längere aufwärtstouren, schneller auf der geraden, leichter fürs jumpen


----------



## gmk (24. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> würde sagen in der 18KW 1995, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht (könnte auch 93 sein)
> Bei einer Neulackierung erlischt die Lebenslange Cannondale Garantie (siehe Garantie), die einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn es Cannondale selbst durchführt. ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



http://www.vintagecannondale.com/info.html

mit dem probiert?
ich blick nicht ganz durch ...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (24. September 2009)

@baltes
Tippe auf Lieserpfad?!
Sehr schöne Fotos.
Gruß


----------



## eightball28 (24. September 2009)

Hallo,
hab für diese Jahr meine Saison beendet und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Interessiere mich für das Scalpel. Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben wo ich einen gute Händler finde??? Auf der Cannondale Seite sind leider Händler verzeichnet die es gar nicht mehr gibt.
Danke schön


----------



## BOOZE (24. September 2009)

Ich habe mein altes M400 einfach selber umlackiert, da ich die Garantiekarte sowieso nicht mehr hatte, also auch nix mehr mit Garantia.


----------



## Calli Potter (24. September 2009)

Hat nicht evtl jemand noch ein paar Killers im Keller stehen


----------



## Scalpi (24. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab für diese Jahr meine Saison beendet und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Interessiere mich für das Scalpel. Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben wo ich einen gute Händler finde??? Auf der Cannondale Seite sind leider Händler verzeichnet die es gar nicht mehr gibt.
> Danke schön



Probiere es doch mal mit einem Laden in Berlin - Radkom (radkom.de).
Dies ist der erste Cannondale Metropolitan Store.


----------



## Xah88 (24. September 2009)

* Cannondale Prophet - Fahrer


----------



## baltes21 (25. September 2009)

@ bergfloh 7

Ja die Bilder sind vom Lieserpfad, und entstanden zwischen daun und Manderscheid. Leider hatte ich nur mein Handy dabei, sonst wären die Bilder vielleicht etwas besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (25. September 2009)

Danke euch für die Informationen zu meinem alten Rahmen.

KW18 1995 kann sein, da ich das Rad Anfang 1996 gekauft habe. 1993 ist glaube ich nicht möglich, soweit ich aufgrund der Ausstattung etc. dies einschätzen kann.
Mit der Seite Vintage habe ich auch schon versucht was rauszufinden, aber die dort abgebildeteten Nummernanordnungen sind nicht mit meinem kompatibel. Ein "L" oder "W" ist dort nicht zugeordnet.

Wegen Lackierung. Diese Kosten sind es mir nicht wert. Und wenn die Garantie flöten geht bleibt es wie es ist: Schwarz, glänzend, abgeschrubbt aber ehrlich.

Gruß Walu


----------



## 6ix-pack (25. September 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hat nicht evtl jemand noch ein paar Killers im Keller stehen



Nur das hier - aber das geb ich ned her... 


Du suchtest doch nach Killer V's oder? 

i love it


----------



## fivepole (25. September 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe mein altes M400 einfach selber umlackiert, da ich die Garantiekarte sowieso nicht mehr hatte, also auch nix mehr mit Garantia.



It's beautiful


----------



## eightball28 (25. September 2009)

scalpi

danke für den tipp ich fahr morgen mal hin und laß mich hoffentlich positiv überrraschen


----------



## Scalpi (25. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> scalpi
> 
> danke für den tipp ich fahr morgen mal hin und laß mich hoffentlich positiv überrraschen



..frage nach Glen


----------



## santo77 (25. September 2009)

ich glaube einen rotor vorbau mit einer lefty gesehen zu haben?
weiss da jemand etwas? oder ist da der wunsch vater des gedanken?
bitte um info. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (25. September 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> ich glaube einen rotor vorbau mit einer lefty gesehen zu haben?
> weiss da jemand etwas? oder ist da der wunsch vater des gedanken?
> bitte um info. danke



...es gibt Lefty-Steuerrohre mit dem man 1 1/8 Vorbauten fahren kann


----------



## santo77 (25. September 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...es gibt Lefty-Steuerrohre mit dem man 1 1/8 Vorbauten fahren kann



supa
weisst du zufällig das gewicht vom one piece vorbau?
ich habe gestern meinen reserve one piece verkauft und ihn 
natürlich vorher nicht gewogen


----------



## Scalpi (25. September 2009)

...sch mal im ' Cannondale Spezifische Teile Gewichts-Liste' Thread


----------



## gmk (25. September 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Informationen zu meinem alten Rahmen.
> 
> KW18 1995 kann sein, da ich das Rad Anfang 1996 gekauft habe. 1993 ist glaube ich nicht möglich, soweit ich aufgrund der Ausstattung etc. dies einschätzen kann.
> Mit der Seite Vintage habe ich auch schon versucht was rauszufinden, aber die dort abgebildeteten Nummernanordnungen sind nicht mit meinem kompatibel. Ein "L" oder "W" ist dort nicht zugeordnet.
> ...



ging mir auch so!
vielleicht hat jemand einen tipp für 1993-1996 cannondale mtb seriennummern 

*RAW* ist grad sehr modern


----------



## santo77 (25. September 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...sch mal im ' Cannondale Spezifische Teile Gewichts-Liste' Thread




danke
ich kannte den thread und habe ihn vergessen.
man wird alt


----------



## Scalpi (25. September 2009)

Steuerrohre gibt es mittlerweile auch aus Ud-Carbon sie sind noch leíchter als die aus Alu und halten sollen sie auch. Ich lasse mir gerad eins anfertigen-hoffe das es nicht all zu lange dauert


----------



## deman (25. September 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


>



Ich würde wagen zu behaupten das der C´dale-Schriftzug schief drauf ist


----------



## BOOZE (26. September 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ich würde wagen zu behaupten das der C´dale-Schriftzug schief drauf ist



Nicht nur das, da er Handgeschnitten war, war er sowieso nicht 100% perfekt.

Halt Handmade


----------



## santo77 (26. September 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Steuerrohre gibt es mittlerweile auch aus Ud-Carbon sie sind noch leíchter als die aus Alu und halten sollen sie auch. Ich lasse mir gerad eins anfertigen-hoffe das es nicht all zu lange dauert



wer macht die steuerrohre aus ud-carbon und was wiegen sie? verrätst du mir das? und lass mich raten welchen vorbau du dann verbaust;
*zeus* (wenn es ihn dann für mtb gibt oder nimmst du den für road?)


----------



## Scalpi (26. September 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> wer macht die steuerrohre aus ud-carbon und was wiegen sie? verrätst du mir das? und lass mich raten welchen vorbau du dann verbaust;
> *zeus* (wenn es ihn dann für mtb gibt oder nimmst du den für road?)



Der Inhaber er Firma Carbon-Tex wohnt bei mir in der Nähe und Er hat schon das eine oder andere Teil für mich gebaut(Lenker, Spacer, Abschlussdeckel usw.) .
Einen 1 1/8 Vorbau werde ich an meinem Cannondale MTB nie verbauen, wozu habe ich denn ein Cannondale - ich mag das HaedShok-Maß.
Ich bin letztens das Scott Genius von meiner Freundin gefahren..., ich konnte echt nicht auf den winzigen Vorbau schauen da wurde mir echt anders .

Den Zeus hatte ich mal probeweise an meinem Seven verbaut ...., das war nicht witzig !!! - das Teil verdreht und verwindet sich so sehr, dass ich meine Toure untebrochen habe und den Weg wieder nach Hause suchte.
Auch der Preis ist echt viel zu hoch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

der Rahmen ist goil


----------



## walu123 (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wÃ¼rde sagen in der 18KW 1995, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht (kÃ¶nnte auch 93 sein)
> Bei einer Neulackierung erlischt die Lebenslange Cannondale Garantie (siehe Garantie), die einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn es Cannondale selbst durchfÃ¼hrt. Die Kosten hierfÃ¼r liegen bei zirka 300.-â¬ (Angaben meines dealers).ErhÃ¤ltlich sind viele Farben der letzten 5 Jahre. Zum Thema polieren hatte ich angefragt, Antwort: "Cannondale bietet die Option des Polierens nicht mehr an. Die WandstÃ¤rken der Rahmen ist im Laufe de Jahre immer dÃ¼nner geworden und mit Polieren trÃ¤gt man leider auch immer Material ab.Neulackierung bieten wir nach wie vor an".
> Leider gibt es die Sobe Lackierung nicht mehr deswegen muss der Orginallack drauf bleiben.



Hallo nochmal,
habe es heraus gefunden.
Wurde produziert im Dezember 1993
Somit lagen wir beide falsch, vor allem habe ich mir selber 2 Jahre geschenkt! Damit das Teil ja bald ein Youngtimer.
Habe das Rad 1994 gekauft, logisch, denn 1996 war es schon ein Killer, bevor 1998 der Wechsel zu K2 stattfand, welchen ich dann direkt bereute....

Danke trotzdem! 
GruÃ Walu

P.S.: Nicht nur Rahmen, siehe oben, ist goil, das ganze Rad....


----------



## spengleschieber (28. September 2009)

das rad ist echt fett!!!


----------



## spengleschieber (28. September 2009)

der schriftzug ist nicht schief.. du bist besoffen


----------



## tommyboy (30. September 2009)

Hi,

fahre seit ein paar Wochen ein Rize 4L in weiss.
Ausser neuen Pedalen, DMR V12, habe ich am Rad noch nichts geändert.
Bild mache ich mal am WE.

Ciao und Gruss,
  tommyboy


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß, es ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Treat, aber ich will euch nur helfen euer Bike aufzuwerten und ich brauche das Teil einfach icht mehr. 

Kann jemand diesen Vorbau gebrauchen?







Er hat nur eine Testfahrt hinter sich und is wirklich neuwertig.

Länge 110mm, für Headshok oder Lefty. 31,8mm Klemmung. Rechnung ist noch mit dabei. Neupreis war 80 Euros.

Wer ihn gebrauchen kann, bitte mit Preisvorstelung eine PM schicken!


----------



## viergewinnt (30. September 2009)

Ich fahre aktuell meist ein Super V Raven 4000.
Mein altes Super V900 wird (leider selten) von meiner Frau gefahren.


----------



## GoodGrizz (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus zusammen!
Weil ihr hier so schön unter Euch seid:

Ich suche ein Cannondale Rush Carbon mit Lefty, Rahmengröße L, Ausstattung XT-Niveau o.ä., in gutem, gepflegtem Zustand.

Wenn jemand hier seinen Rush verkaufen möchte oder jemanden kennt,
der das tun will, dann freue ich mich über Angebote oder Kontakte.

Merci.


----------



## PACO77 (7. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

Fahre einen Cannondale Selbstaufbau; zwar alt, aber fein!

Rahmen: Cannondale F500
Gabel: Vortrieb Carbon, starr
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax Ceramic sub
Bremsen: Shimano XT (Felge)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Bremsschaltgriff hinten: Shimano XTR
Bremsschaltgriff vorne: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Syncros Revolution
Reifen: Conti Mountain King
Anbauteile: Syncros

Gewicht: 8,3 kg 

Bild wird noch geposted!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxxxio (7. Oktober 2009)

scalpel team von 2003
mit komplett XTR , 
crossmax sl ,
lefty elo ,
nokon ,
9,3 kg und das mit 2.1ser nobby nic tl 

bilder werden nachgereicht


----------



## muellema (7. Oktober 2009)

Maxxxio schrieb:


> scalpel team von 2003
> mit komplett XTR ,
> crossmax sl ,
> lefty elo ,
> ...



bitte auch ein Bild an der Waage und eine komplette Teileliste. Das Gewicht erscheint mir extrem niedrig vor allem mit dem schwerden Satz Laufräder!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmrfreeck (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüße alle,
fahre ein Gemini 900 in Gr. S. und bin voll zufrieden damit (Fotos kommen bald). Würde gerne das Rahmengewicht erfahren. Also, wenn einer sein Rahmen gewogen hat bitte um eine Mitteilung.
Grüß


----------



## Scalpi (10. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]




Nachdem der Testlauf mit den FRM FL-M Team XMD 333 LRS sehr negativ ausgefallen ist bleibe ich nun bis zum erscheinen des Mavic Ulitimate's bei meinen SLR .


----------



## Haborym666 (11. Oktober 2009)

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Scalpi (11. Oktober 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



...bei der nächsten Wartung nehme ich mein Radl mal auseinander und wiege die Teile nach. Es ist schon ziemlich leicht, leichter als so manches Hardtail hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haborym666 (12. Oktober 2009)

Was hattest du denn für Probleme mit deinem Laufradsatz?
Ich frag weil ich die FRM Team Nabe fahre und damit zufrieden bin,
hats an den Felgen gelegen?


----------



## Scalpi (12. Oktober 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn für Probleme mit deinem Laufradsatz?
> Ich frag weil ich die FRM Team Nabe fahre und damit zufrieden bin,
> hats an den Felgen gelegen?



...die Carbon-Alu-Verbindung hat sich an der Hinterradnabe gelöst - das selbe Problem hatten wir aber auch bei den Naben von Tune (Prince Princess)
Auch ist am Vorderrad der Felgenring gerissen.


----------



## Haborym666 (12. Oktober 2009)

Klingt ja nicht so toll 
Hoffe ich mal das sie bei mir noch etwas halten...


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre ein Cannondale F500. Gekauft hab ich es 1997.

Bis auf den Vorbau, den Umwerfer und die V-Break ist nix mehr original. 
Auch der Rahmen musste nach einem Riss getauscht werden.

ein fast aktuelles Bild:






und noch ein etwas älteres:







ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich an diesen Rahmen problemlos eine XT Kurbel (FC-M770) mit Hollowtech II montieren kann? Oder spricht was dagegen?


----------



## biker1967 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sardes schrieb:


> mal zwei aktuelle von meinem Super V



Endlich mal einer der die Farbe *Schwarz* durchgezogen hat und die gleiche Schwinge wie mein Super V drauf hat.
Meins--siehe Album

Ach ja, schöne Alarmanlage auf der linken seite...


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Oktober 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich an diesen Rahmen problemlos eine XT Kurbel (FC-M770) mit Hollowtech II montieren kann? Oder spricht was dagegen?



Geiles Teil, gefällt mir. Ich steh auf gepimpte Canni`s. 

Kein Problem, hatte ich auch vor aber habe ein GXP Truvativ an meins geschraubt. Das ist aber genau so wie wenn ich ein XT-HTII dran gemacht hätte. Bilder im Album von mir.


----------



## 20madmax08 (16. Oktober 2009)

hier wieder etwas anderes mit dran


----------



## crasher-mike (16. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit, kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße die Buchsen für den Foxdämpfer für mein 2009'er Scalpel haben müssen ? Ich habe die vom DT leider nicht hier zum nachmessen.

Wär klasse, wenn ich die morgen früh besorgen könnte.


----------



## SUOM69 (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein erstes Bike (welches ich nach wie vor besitze) ist ein Cannondale M800 Beast of the East in Silber gewesen. Habe es über die ganzen Jahre immer wieder mit feinen Teilen getunt. Derzeitige Teileliste:

Gabel - Rock Shox Psylo - silber
Steuersatz - Chris King - rot (hatte vorher ne rote Bomber Z2 verbaut)
Vorbau - Syncros - schwarz
Lenker - Syncros - schwarz
Bremsen und Schaltung - Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze - Syncros - schwarz
Sattelstützenspanner - Cook Broth. Racing - schwarz
Sattel - Fizik Nisene - schwarz
Kurbeln - Cook Broth. Racing - schwarz
Pedale - Cannondale Octopus - schwarz
Kettenführung - ROOX Chaindog
Laufräder - Mavic D521 Ceramic mit Shimano XTR Naben und Kassette
Reifen - momentan Slicks 1,5"

Bilder werde ich einstellen, sobald ich den farblich nicht mehr passenden Steuersatz gegen nen schwarzen ausgetauscht habe... Ansonsten ist es ein sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## gmk (18. Oktober 2009)

bilder *bitte!*
war ja schon original ein hingucker ...
mit deinen teilen (bis auf die gabel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (18. Oktober 2009)

Sucht jemand noch zufällig ein Taurine in L - komplett oder als Rahmen ???

Hab noch eins Zuhause...hier mal die Ausstattung:
Cannondale Taurine 2008 in L (Farbe Schwarz mit Orangen Applikationen)
Rock Shox Reba Race 09
Sram Rocket Schaltgriffe (neu)
XT 09 Kurbel
XT 08 Schaltwerk
Deore Umwerfer
Sram PG  75 Ritzel (9-Fach)
Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz (neu)
Avid Juicy 5 (VR 185/HR 160) (neu)
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 45mm Standart
Seatpost Thomson Elite 31.6mm no seatback (neu)

Der Rahmen hat Gebrauchsspuren, jedoch nur Kabelscheuerstellen.
Ausserdem, einen kleinen Schöheitsfehler  Der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer ist abgerissen, ist jetzt ein einstellbarer Anschlag vom Rennrad mit einer Schelle dran.

Preis ist Verhandlungssache

Gruß


----------



## SUOM69 (18. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bilder *bitte!*
> war ja schon original ein hingucker ...
> mit deinen teilen (bis auf die gabel)



Hab mal eins, wo aber noch andere Reifen und ein anderer Sattel drauf sind...


----------



## SUOM69 (18. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bilder *bitte!*
> war ja schon original ein hingucker ...
> mit deinen teilen (bis auf die gabel)



Hab jetzt mal ein Album eingestellt...


----------



## jopo (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Prophet:


----------



## fuzzball (18. Oktober 2009)

ich find es klasse , vorallem mit dem Gates, aber was ist das für eine Flache/Dose unterm Unterrohr?


----------



## Genchu (19. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich find es klasse , vorallem mit dem Gates, aber was ist das für eine Flache/Dose unterm Unterrohr?



Das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen  . Ich hoffe das is nen Akku und keine Trinkflasche xD


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. Oktober 2009)

@jopo
mach es doch nicht so spannend! Was ist das bloß für eine Dose???


----------



## jopo (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist meine Werkzeugbox, ihr Unwissenden. Da ist alles drin, ausser einem Kettennieter


----------



## dkc-live (19. Oktober 2009)

riemenkleber oder was ist da drin? 
noch ein nachteil für den riemen wenn er reißt kann man gar nix mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (19. Oktober 2009)

SUOM69 schrieb:


> Hab mal eins, wo aber noch andere Reifen und ein anderer Sattel drauf sind...




fesch ...
der rahmen ist ein traum!!



jopo schrieb:


> Mein Prophet:


*
bitte weg mit dem doserl*

du versaust das ganze prophet!!


----------



## jopo (19. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *bitte weg mit dem doserl *du versaust das ganze prophet!!


 
Das "Doserl" bleibt wo es ist. Das Prophet ist mein Arbeitspferd und ich bin froh, dass ich das Werkzeug nicht auch noch im Rucksack haben muss.



dkc-live schrieb:


> riemenkleber oder was ist da drin?
> noch ein nachteil für den riemen wenn er reißt kann man gar nix mehr machen.


 
dkc, ich habe noch einen Reserveriemen dabei, 77 Gramm. Zwei Riemen sind 154 Gramm. Wieg mal Deine Kette Du Schaumeier und dann reden wir weiter. Meine letzte Kettenschaltungskette hatte 290 Gramm. Und da hatte ich auf grösseren Touren noch einen Kettennieter dabei.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wiegen die Ketten im Schnitt 260gr und reißen regelmäßig +$%&___***, wenn sie eine Betriebszeit von 1500km überschritten haben.


----------



## gmk (20. Oktober 2009)

jopo
mein werkzeug im rucksack wiegt ~300g

nix für ungut, viel spaß mit dem "schönen" prophet ...


----------



## MChaosbiker (20. Oktober 2009)

Servus . Hat vielleicht nicht so richtig mit dem Thema zutun ..... Wieso reißt ne Kette ????? Ich gehör zu der Fraktion +100KG und fahre dicke Gänge , sprich ich fahre mit Kraft statt mit Drehzahl . Und das in der 20zigsten Saison und mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen , echt ! Laufleistung ca. 3500-4000 KM , dann kommt auch Kasette mit runter . ....... wollt ich nur mal los werden , und jetzt wird mein Taurine eingemottet bis 2/2010 ..... Bye


----------



## SmithWesson (20. Oktober 2009)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus . Hat vielleicht nicht so richtig mit dem Thema zutun ..... Wieso reißt ne Kette ????? Ich gehör zu der Fraktion +100KG und fahre dicke Gänge , sprich ich fahre mit Kraft statt mit Drehzahl . Und das in der 20zigsten Saison und mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen , echt ! Laufleistung ca. 3500-4000 KM , dann kommt auch Kasette mit runter . ....... wollt ich nur mal los werden , und jetzt wird mein Taurine eingemottet bis 2/2010 ..... Bye



was willste uns jetzt damit sagen  vieleicht das Fuzzball zuviel labert ? aber glauben tu ich es auch nicht grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (20. Oktober 2009)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus . Hat vielleicht nicht so richtig mit dem Thema zutun ..... Wieso reißt ne Kette ????? Ich gehör zu der Fraktion +100KG und fahre dicke Gänge , sprich ich fahre mit Kraft statt mit Drehzahl . Und das in der 20zigsten Saison und mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen , echt ! Laufleistung ca. 3500-4000 KM , ...
> ...



seh´ ich auch so
und ich schone mein bike nicht ...


----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2009)

woran es liegt , hat mich dieses Jahr zweimal beim dem gleichen Typus von Kette erwischt (KMC X10 SL) einmal hat es zwei Glieder auseinander gerissen beim anderen Mal das Kettenschlossglied (blödes Wort); hatte letztes Jahr mit einer DA 10-fach Probleme die läuft heuer problemlos. Montagefehler? - müsste sich eigentlich früher zeigen, oder? Auf 100kg komme ich nur mit Ausrüstung und Bike (Ausnahme DH Monster). Mein Tipp Materialfehler und/oder äußere Einwirkung, aber die lassen sich weder beim Gates noch bei einer Kette vermeiden.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (21. Oktober 2009)

möglicherweise fährst du oft mit stark verschränkter kette,in deiner bevorzugten übersetzung sollte die kettenflucht stimmen.das spart kraft und schont die gruppen.
übrigens diese kette reist gerne mal,da wurde wohl zuviel guter alter stahl zu gunsten des gewichts wegrationalisiert .und gegen wie ich meine an dieser stelle ungeeigneten werkstoff titan ersetzt........grübel.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2009)

kann sein bei 2- fach 48/32  mit 11/27 Kassette, fahr die Übersetzung seit Jahren; denke aber die Gewichtsreduzierung ist der wahre Übeltäter, meine bockschweren Rohloffketten haben die fast gleiche Übersetzung (12-27) mehr als eine Saison durchgehalten. Ist wie mit der Titankassette, die ist schneller weg als das Büffet beim Weight Watcher Treffen


----------



## klein_76 (21. Oktober 2009)

Da ich hier im Forum eh neu bin, quasi als "Vorstellung", mein Cannondale Rush Carbon.

Aktuell wird es umgebaut, so dass dann demnächst die "Nachher"-Fotos folgen!

Ansonsten bin ich 32 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin....

Freue mich auf nette Kontakte!


----------



## Scalpi (22. Oktober 2009)

klein_76 schrieb:


> Da ich hier im Forum eh neu bin, quasi als "Vorstellung", mein Cannondale Rush Carbon.
> 
> Aktuell wird es umgebaut, so dass dann demnächst die "Nachher"-Fotos folgen!
> 
> ...



Schönes Radl


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon Jemand ein RZ 120 und 140 live im Vergleich gesehen. Gibt's bei den Rahmen einen echten Unterschied oder unterscheiden sich Beide nur durch unterschiedliche lange Dämpfer, wie es schon beim Propheten war ?!


----------



## Paolo (22. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand ein RZ 120 und 140 live im Vergleich gesehen. Gibt's bei den Rahmen einen echten Unterschied oder unterscheiden sich Beide nur durch unterschiedliche lange Dämpfer, wie es schon beim Propheten war ?!



Dämpfer und Umlenkhebel sind anders. Ob der Rahmen auch geändert wurde weiß ich nicht.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand ein RZ 120 und 140 live im Vergleich gesehen. Gibt's bei den Rahmen einen echten Unterschied oder unterscheiden sich Beide nur durch unterschiedliche lange Dämpfer, wie es schon beim Propheten war ?!



denke der Unterschied ist wie bei den Propheten  marginal, sodass die Rahmen sich nicht unterscheiden


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (22. Oktober 2009)

ein neues projekt für die kalten tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (22. Oktober 2009)

der gute skr.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (22. Oktober 2009)

skr700 genauer ,höhepunkt der ostdeutschen entwicklung trsgbarer kassettenrecorder


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> denke der Unterschied ist wie bei den Propheten  marginal, sodass die Rahmen sich nicht unterscheiden




Marginal?:  1,5° Sitzwinkel- und 1° Lenkwinkel-Differenz ist ein klarer Unterschied. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das 120er deutlich besser klettern wird.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2009)

es ging um den *Rahmen*, der veränderte Lenk- und Sitzwinkel kommt u.a.  durch die 120mm Lefty zustande


----------



## bullet1377 (22. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute endlich mal menschen die cannondale fahren micht die marks räder für 1,99 euro fahren lebe in hamburg und suche leute mit den man sich treffen und auch reden kann  gruss jörg ps es gibt nur 2 modele v und jeky


----------



## gmk (22. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand ein RZ 120 und 140 live im Vergleich gesehen. *Gibt's bei den Rahmen einen echten Unterschied* oder unterscheiden sich Beide nur durch unterschiedliche lange Dämpfer, wie es schon beim Propheten war ?!



*ja *
der rz one20 ist anders
geo ist ident
schaut euch die bilder genau an ...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ähnlich wie @fuzzball, das der unterschiedliche Federweg vorwiegend über unterschiedlich lange Dämpfer im RZ realisiert wird. Sicher 200mm im 140ziger 190mm in 120ziger. Damit würde es keine Rolle spielen, welchen Rahmen man sich "schießt". Man baut sich über die Dämpferlänge was man an Federweg will, bzw. was dann am besten zur verwendeten Gabel passt. Und die oben abgebildeten Rahmen unterscheiden sich durchs Material. Ich glaube Links ist die Carbon-, rechts die Aluversion abgebildet.


----------



## JustFlying (23. Oktober 2009)

Und hier ist noch ein Cannondaler
Momentan fahr ich ein Cannondale Jekyll 500 mit ner fatty ultra dl, Mavic XM317 disc, XT Komponenten und Magura Julie;
demnächst werde ich mir aber auch ein Rz140 gönnen


----------



## Paolo (23. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *ja *
> der rz one20 ist anders
> geo ist ident
> schaut euch die bilder genau an ...



Sieht bei anderen Bildern der Cannondale Seite aber wieder anders aus wenn man Alu Rahmen mit Alu Rahmen vergleicht.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Das Oberrohr beim RZone20 scheint einen stärkeren Knick zu haben als die RZ40 Modelle. Es wird auch von "improved Standover" gesprochen und geworben.
Evtl. sind die RZone20 etwas "moderner" und neu designed. Während die RZone40 einfach die "alten" Rize Modelle sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (23. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *ja *
> der rz one20 ist anders
> geo ist ident
> schaut euch die bilder genau an ...



das einzige was sich an den Bildern verändert ist bedingt durch die 2 cm kürzere Gabel; die Punkte Oberrohr,Steuerrohr und Unterrohr bleibem im unveränderten Verhältnis zueinander.


----------



## Kanonental (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines nagelneuen Cannondale F4s Caffeine (noch Handmade in USA) in schwarz. Bilder folgen bald! Hier schon mal die Daten.


----------



## brocken-jan (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi habe im Keller ein eingestaubtes CD hängen - Beim letzten Garantietausch wurden bei CD die Größen umgestellt - Seither gefühlt zu klein & nicht mehr so gemocht. - Der Lack hat auch schon sein bestes getan...



Möchte jetzt was neues - Rahmen solo oder Rad komplett in XL.

Es soll ein F-Modell sein, kein neuer Schnickschnack mit Lefty oder so 

Würde versuchen an ein F4 aus 2008 ranzukommen - Dann könnte ich die Anbauteile vom Altrad mit den Scheiben+Laufrädern vom neuen zusammen packen.




Empfiehlt es sich Scheiben & LR gleich beim Händler aufzuwerten? Systemgewicht liegt bei ca. 100kg - Welchen Scheibenstandard hat CD?

Bin irgendwie schon zu lang raus - 5-10Jahre nicht mehr ontopic in Sachen MTB...


----------



## Kanonental (24. Oktober 2009)

Cannondale verbaut nur 160er Scheiben aufgrund des geringen Gewichts.
Ich überlege auch, ob ich, wenn ich mir andere Bremsen zulege, zu XT Scheibenbremsen mit 180er Scheiben greife.
Aber erstmal muss ich meine Juicy Three kaputt bekommen .


----------



## Specialk (24. Oktober 2009)

@brocken-jan

also ein F4 würde ich mir nicht holen werden in Taiwan hergestellt und sind einfach nur billig Rahmen die nichts mit der eigentlichen Entwicklungsqualität von Cannondale zu tun haben.

Ab F1-F3 bekommst Du einen Cannondale Rahmen alles andere ist schxxxx,

und Du hast auch eine andere Geometrie siehe Cannondale HP http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8FS3.html

deshalb war Dir der Rahmen zu klein weil die Geo sich kmplt. verschoben hat XL-L u.s.w. 

die F1-F3 Modelle haben eine andere Geo siehe HP, ich würde mir ein Rahmenset besorgen und dann nach meinen belieben Aufbauen

Gruß


----------



## hotzemott (24. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand ein RZ 120 und 140 live im Vergleich gesehen. Gibt's bei den Rahmen einen echten Unterschied oder unterscheiden sich Beide nur durch unterschiedliche lange Dämpfer, wie es schon beim Propheten war ?!



Hierzu folgende Aussage von Cannondale im RZ one 20/40 Manual Seite 7:

RZ ONe TWENTY ALLOY fRONT TRIANGLE
The alloy version of the RZ One Twenty (above) is manufactured using Hydroformed 6061-T6 tubing resulting in atube profiles
that are multi-faceted and shaped. The RZ One Forty alloy front triangle is manufactured with ovalized tubing and has a more
traditional appearance. Both utilize the same 3D-forged seat tube and bottom bracket node.

Man sieht auch auf den Bildern, dass z.B. das RZone20 Unterrohr deutlich eckiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke ähnlich wie @fuzzball, das der unterschiedliche Federweg vorwiegend über unterschiedlich lange Dämpfer im RZ realisiert wird. Sicher 200mm im 140ziger 190mm in 120ziger. Damit würde es keine Rolle spielen, welchen Rahmen man sich "schießt". Man baut sich über die Dämpferlänge was man an Federweg will, bzw. was dann am besten zur verwendeten Gabel passt. Und die oben abgebildeten Rahmen unterscheiden sich durchs Material. Ich glaube Links ist die Carbon-, rechts die Aluversion abgebildet.



sind beides alu modelle wie Paolo auch feststellte 



			
				Paolo schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht bei anderen Bildern der Cannondale Seite aber wieder anders aus wenn man Alu Rahmen mit Alu Rahmen vergleicht.
> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Das Oberrohr beim RZone20 scheint einen stärkeren Knick zu haben als die RZ40 Modelle. Es wird auch von "improved Standover" gesprochen und geworben.
> Evtl. sind die RZone20 etwas "moderner" und neu designed. Während die RZone40 einfach die "alten" Rize Modelle sind.


yes
deshalb ist es nicht der selbe rahmen

@hotzemott:

übrigens das rize one40 hat das selbe rahmenmaterial, wie fast alle cannondale mtbs und rr

*übrigens an alle interessierten
das rize one20 2 in medium hat ohne pedale 12,23kg*
wird im frühjahr bestellt ...


----------



## fuzzball (24. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *übrigens an alle interessierten
> das rize one20 2 in medium hat ohne pedale 12,23kg*
> wird im frühjahr bestellt ...



ok der Rahmen ist nicht identisch, ich geb mich geschlagen 

12,23kg ist heftig schwer für 120mm Federweg


----------



## canno-range (24. Oktober 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> @brocken-jan
> 
> also ein F4 würde ich mir nicht holen werden in Taiwan hergestellt und sind einfach nur billig Rahmen die nichts mit der eigentlichen Entwicklungsqualität von Cannondale zu tun haben.
> 
> ...



Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Die Rahmen vom F4 und F5 werden zwar in Taiwan hergestellt, sie sind aber deswegen nicht schlechter als die in USA geschweißten. Die Garantie ist die gleiche wie bei den US-Rahmen und selbst das Gewicht unterscheidet sich nur marginal. Ein F4 Rahmen in L wiegt ca. 1.600 Gramm. Ein Caffeine dürfte ca. 1.400 -1.500 wiegen. 

Ich hab mir einen solchen Rahmen mit ner Reihe von hochwertigen Teilen aufgebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## 2fast4u (24. Oktober 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen solchen Rahmen mit ner Reihe von hochwertigen Teilen aufgebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden.




Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Kannst uns das Gewicht verraten?

Vielen Dank, Michael


----------



## canno-range (24. Oktober 2009)

2fast4u schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Kannst uns das Gewicht verraten?
> 
> Vielen Dank, Michael



Wiegt so wie es da steht ganz knapp unter 10 Kilo. Der vordere Reifen ist ein UST und ziemlich schwer. Und die Carbon-Lefty ist auch schon etwas älter und mit ca. 1.600 Gramm auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Specialk (24. Oktober 2009)

_Ein F4 Rahmen in L wiegt ca. 1.600 Gramm. Ein Caffeine dürfte ca. 1.400 -1.500 wiegen. _

völliger Unsinn? 

Du untergräbst Dich doch selbst mit der Aussage...

ich sehe im geringeren Gewicht den Technologiefortschritt .....könnte noch andere Details aufführen.....


----------



## fuzzball (24. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere hat *dkc-live* sein Caffeine F1 mal gewogen und das lag bei 1550gr ohne Steuersatz, also ist Gewichtsunterschied gering. Das neue Alu Flash wiegt knaoo 100gr weniger, denke damit ist auch die Grenze eines leichten und stabilen Alu-Rahmens erreicht, da alle Alu Rahmen die ich bisher mit um die 1300gr gefahren bin waren im Verhältnis zum Optimo mit 1500gr viel zu weich.
Was mir bei den Asien Cannondale´s nicht gefällt ist die Verarbeitung (u.a. Farbnasen an zwei 08er Rahmen gesehen und an meinem 07er Taurine) und die Schrauben an den Druckstreben.

Ansonsten kann man wie *canno-range* bei seinem F5 gezeigt hat diese richtig klasse und stimmig aufbauen.


----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2009)

danke @ fuzzball . brauch ich ja nicht antworten. so muss das


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Oktober 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> @brocken-jan
> 
> also ein F4 würde ich mir nicht holen werden in Taiwan hergestellt und sind einfach nur billig Rahmen die nichts mit der eigentlichen Entwicklungsqualität von Cannondale zu tun haben.



Ganz schöner Unsinn, den Du hier aus offensichtlicher Unwissenheit verzapfst. Wann begreift es eigentlich auch der letzte Ignorant, dass Taiwan kein Entwicklungsland ist und von dort die vermutlich besten Rahmen überhaupt geliefert werden. Ich wage mal folgende Prognose: sobald die komplette Produktion der Cannondale-Rahmen nach Taiwan vollzogen ist (falls nicht schon geschehen) werden die unplanmäßigen Werkstatt-Aufenthalte von Cannondale-Bikes drastisch sinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (25. Oktober 2009)

was sagt ihr denn so zur Serienausstattung der günstigeren Trail SL-Modelle? Ich möchte mir noch ein "Winter/Schlechtwetter-MTB" zulegen,entweder Cannondale Trail SL 6 oder Speci P. Bike,kosten jeweils 499,das Cannondale wird mit RST-Gabel (!!!) ausgeliefert,
dachte erst,das wäre ein Scherz...


----------



## Specialk (25. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ganz schöner Unsinn, den Du hier aus offensichtlicher Unwissenheit verzapfst. Wann begreift es eigentlich auch der letzte Ignorant, dass Taiwan kein Entwicklungsland ist und von dort die vermutlich besten Rahmen überhaupt geliefert werden. Ich wage mal folgende Prognose: sobald die komplette Produktion der Cannondale-Rahmen nach Taiwan vollzogen ist (falls nicht schon geschehen) werden die unplanmäßigen Werkstatt-Aufenthalte von Cannondale-Bikes drastisch sinken.





oh man was für Leute sind denn hier am Start, unplanmäßige Werkstatt-Aufenthalte ?

Wenn ich meinen Rahmen bleischwer haben will und lacknasen in Kauf nehme dann immer her damit....die inovation geht kmplt. flöten da kannst Du auch einen Cube oder Radonrahmen holen.....man wie weit kennst Du dich überhaupt aus geh mal ins Detail bei einen F1 Rahmen und dann bei einen F4

Ich sage nicht das man einen F4 schön aufbauen kann siehe gezeigtes Beispiel.......


----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2009)

@ petejupp ich geb dir voll recht ...

die amiquali ist teilweise unter alle sau. aber soweit mir bekannt werden die rahmen sowieso alle in den niederlanden lackiert


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> und von dort die vermutlich besten Rahmen überhaupt geliefert werden. Ich wage mal folgende Prognose: sobald die komplette Produktion der Cannondale-Rahmen nach Taiwan vollzogen ist (falls nicht schon geschehen) werden die unplanmäßigen Werkstatt-Aufenthalte von Cannondale-Bikes drastisch sinken.


 der ist gut  wie gesagt bin und hab in den letzten 19 Jahren  (hab mit sub 10 Jahren angefangen) viele Cannondale´s gefahren und besessen, dabei ist das Asia Taurine mit Abstand das schlechteste von der Verarbeitung. Grundsätzlich liegt das vermutlich aber auch daran, dass Cannondale inzwischen ein Großserienhersteller, wie Scott, Cube, Gaint,etc.... ist - für individuelle Wünsche ist da kein Raum mehr; die am schönsten/besten verarbeiteten Rahmen gibt es noch von richtigen Bike Schmieden ala Wiesmann, Revel, Moots und Nicolai, ob man das braucht ist ein anderes Thema. Was man unstreitig sagen muss ist, dass Bikes aus Taiwan und Co ein durchweg hohen Standard haben, wenn man die Menge berücksichtigt.



dkc-live schrieb:


> @ petejupp ich geb dir voll recht ...
> die amiquali ist teilweise unter alle sau. aber soweit mir bekannt werden die rahmen sowieso alle in den niederlanden lackiert


das gilt meines wissens nach nicht für die Asia Rahmen, da man die Lacktöne nicht über Cannondale Europa neulackieren lassen kann.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Oktober 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> oh man was für Leute sind denn hier am Start, unplanmäßige Werkstatt-Aufenthalte ?
> 
> Wenn ich meinen Rahmen bleischwer haben will und lacknasen in Kauf nehme dann immer her damit....die inovation geht kmplt. flöten da kannst Du auch einen Cube oder Radonrahmen holen.....man wie weit kennst Du dich überhaupt aus geh mal ins Detail bei einen F1 Rahmen und dann bei einen F4
> 
> Ich sage nicht das man einen F4 schön aufbauen kann siehe gezeigtes Beispiel.......



Das Schöne ist ja, dass ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe. Vorher Cannondale Scalpel 1 Modell 2008 und Cannondale Rize Modell 2009 und jetzt Giant Anthem X 0 und Scott Genius 10. Ich denke schon, dass ich mir ein Urteil erlauben kann. Leider fällt dieses im Vergleich vernichtend für "Handmade in USA" aus. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Qualität.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mittlerweile das 2. usa cannondale, dass erste ist ja gerissen und bei beiden sieht der lack nach 4 monaten aus wie *******.


----------



## Specialk (25. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist ja, dass ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe. Vorher Cannondale Scalpel 1 Modell 2008 und Cannondale Rize Modell 2009 und jetzt Giant Anthem X 0 und Scott Genius 10. Ich denke schon, dass ich mir ein Urteil erlauben kann. Leider fällt dieses im Vergleich vernichtend für "Handmade in USA" aus. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Qualität.



Die Qualität ist ein Merkmal und das ist Fakt, klar gab es Lack prob. bei den lezten Ami-Modellen ...das lag unter anderen an den extremen Einsparpotenzial was die fahren mußten weil Cannondale schon lange nicht mehr Cannondale ist ich weiß nicht an wieviele Heuschrecken Cannondale schon verkauft wurde...---aber egal

Was mich aber ankotzt ist das es hin genommen wird das Cannondale-Bikes in Taiwan produziert werden, den Namen haben sie ja von dem Ort wo sie gegründet wurden.......

So und jetzt gehen wir mal ein Schritt weiter Du stehst auf Urlaub und korrekte Bezahlung? 
Dein Arbeitgeber aber nicht mehr und geht nach Taiwan......u.s.w. Super ich weiß Cannondale hat nichts mit Deinem Job zu tun aber man sollte immer ein wenig weiter denken.....


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> Was mich aber ankotzt ist das es hin genommen wird das Cannondale-Bikes in Taiwan produziert werden, den Namen haben sie ja von dem Ort wo sie gegründet wurden.......



Die Qualität haben sie halt von GT übernommen ; deswegen kein Cannondale mehr für mich, sondern von einer Bikeschmiede bei der meine persönlichen Geometrie- und Farbanforderungen umgesetzt werden und ich nicht einen Kompromiß aktzeptieren muss.
z.B. das RZ 140 Carbon gutes Bike nur die Farben :kotz:, warum bekomme ich das nicht in RAW oder lediglich mit Klarlack - Gewinnmaximierung. Deswegen wird das Motto für Autos jetzt auch auf Bikes übertragen: *unsereins fährt keinen Asiaten*


----------



## Specialk (25. Oktober 2009)

Muß mir halt das nächste bei Kalle bruzzeln laßen....

Nicht das ich Falsch verstanden werde Giant u.s.w. finde ich super nur ich hätte was dagegen wenn sie nach Afrika auswandern weil man da noch ein bischen sparen kann......ich finde mit dem Kauf eines Bikes hat man auch ein wenig Verantwortung.....n.m.M.

Gruß

Fuzzball man sieht sich im Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh Gott, bei Kalle - bloss nicht....die bauen mittlerweile auch nur noch Mist und stehen nicht mal dazu. Ich kenne da einige Beispiele.
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst - die Quali der Cannondales ist !TEILWEISE! echt unter aller Sau.
1. Bsp - mein Judge - Lackqali obermies, Lack geht ab wenn man Isoband draufklebt und abzieht
2. Bsp - Moto von nem Kumpel - Decals ungleichmässig verklebt
3. Bsp - Taurine von nem Kumpel - Zuggegenhalter für Umferfer ab und es gibt wohl auch Fälle wo mal ein Riss in der Bremsaufnahme ist.

Einzig mit meinem Rush hab ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rahmen - dafür mit der Lefty

Die Produktionsverlagerung nach TW hat nichts mit einer Einbuße bei Innovationen zu tun  -die werden weiterhin im Büro gemacht, ebenso wie bei anderen "deutschen" Firmen ala Liteville (Produktion auch in Fernost - zumindest bei Syntace weiss ich`s) etc, oder lieg ich da falsch


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> Muß mir halt das nächste bei Kalle bruzzeln laßen....
> 
> Fuzzball man sieht sich im Taunus



werde ich auch machen und das ganze kombiniert mit wirklich richtig  guten Teilen von Cannondale (Lefty Max Carbon und Hollowgramm SL) 

Im Taunus sieht man sich bestimmt, aber erst nächste Saison, heute die Schulter und 2-3 Rippen beschädigt - aber zum Glück hat mein Scalpel nichts abbekommen  - Saisonende


----------



## gmk (26. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Die Qualität haben sie halt von GT übernommen ; deswegen kein Cannondale mehr für mich, sondern von einer Bikeschmiede bei der meine persönlichen Geometrie- und Farbanforderungen umgesetzt werden und ich nicht einen Kompromiß aktzeptieren muss.
> *z.B. das RZ 140 Carbon gutes Bike nur die Farben, warum bekomme ich das nicht in RAW oder lediglich mit Klarlack* - Gewinnmaximierung. Deswegen wird das Motto für Autos jetzt auch auf Bikes übertragen: *unsereins fährt keinen Asiaten*



*klarlack hat schon einen sinn ... das alu dunkelt nicht nach ...*
wirst aber sowieso wissen

gute und schlechte qualität gibts von vielen bikeherstellern


----------



## mc83 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, dass die Bikes nicht schlechter werden, eventuell besser.
Die Asiaten können mitlerweile alles machen (kopieren).
Teilweise sind aber auch Innovationen dabei (Autoindustrie --> Hybrid).

Cannondale hat sich ja den Denk geholt. Daher denke ich, dass es Innovationstechnisch keine negativen Auswirkungen hat.

Habe ich vergessen:
Ich finde es auch sch...., dass die Hersteller in jeder Branche nach Asien auswandern!
Aber ich meine doch, dass das die alle wieder zurückkommen.


----------



## Specialk (26. Oktober 2009)

_

Im Taunus sieht man sich bestimmt, aber erst nächste Saison, heute die Schulter und 2-3 Rippen beschädigt - aber zum Glück hat mein Scalpel nichts abbekommen  - Saisonende _

Gute Besserung, ich lese gerade Scapel konnte aber keines finden in Deiner Fotogalerie....da dieses Forum dringend neue Fotos benötigt und die Verletzung Dich evt. nicht daran hintern...Danke 

Gruß


----------



## saschomat (26. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder Zeit für ein Bild.

Anbei mein Optimo, an welchem ich permanent Teile auswechsel. Die nächste Anschaffung wird Schaltung/Bremsen sein. 
Läuft natürlich super 
Bild von Freitag im Tessin; es wird wirklich Winter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,
suche ein paar Orginal Bilder vom 2010 Alu Scalpel in weiß ( Eurobike 2009) .
Hat jemand welche gemacht ?
Wenn ja, bitte sendet sie mir zu.
Danke und Gruß
Patrick


----------



## fuzzball (26. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *klarlack hat schon einen sinn ... das alu dunkelt nicht nach ...*
> wirst aber sowieso wissen


Wachs tuts eigentlich auch, aber Klarlack ist generell sorgloser 



Specialk schrieb:


> _
> Gute Besserung, ich lese gerade Scapel konnte aber keines finden in Deiner Fotogalerie....da dieses Forum dringend neue Fotos benötigt und die Verletzung Dich evt. nicht daran hintern...Danke
> Gruß_


_
Danke; das Scalpel hatte ich vor Jahren mal gepostet (hier?) befindet sich gerade in einer Runderneuerung, die alten 960er Teile, der LRS, Fatty und Kleinkramm werden über den Winter getauscht.Das einzige was bisher getauscht wurde war der Dämpfer, auf DT - obs besser wird, wird sich zeigen bsiher sinds zumindestens knappe 60gr weniger.
Der Rahmen sieht so aus (für mich immer noch die geilste Lackierung )



was kommt: 
Hollowgramm SL schwarz (mit Kit)
XTR 970 Bremsen und Schaltwerk, 
XTR 952 Umwerfer
DA 10 fach Kette
DA 9-fach 12-27 Kassette
Schmolke Lenker und Sattelstütze + Keil Vollcarbonsattel
LRS: Acros .54, CX Ray, ZTR Olympic
Fatty in schwarz - die derzeit montierte graue :kotz:
danach müsste meine Rennfeile für die kommenden Jahre wieder gerüstet sein  und dann gibts auch neue Bilder.

PS. Reifen hatte ich vergessen, die schrottigen Ralph müssen runter gg RK 2.2 SS.



saschomat schrieb:







Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

das beste Cannondale HT seit CAAD 3 _


----------



## Boba_Fett (27. Oktober 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> ...
> Teilweise sind aber auch Innovationen dabei (Autoindustrie --> Hybrid).
> ...


 
der Hybridantrieb wurde übrigens in den 80ern an irgendeiner deutschen Hochschule entwickelt,nur wollte hier kein Autohersteller diese 
Innovation umsetzen!


----------



## gmk (27. Oktober 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> suche ein paar Orginal Bilder vom 2010 Alu Scalpel in weiß ( Eurobike 2009) .
> Hat jemand welche gemacht ?
> Wenn ja, bitte sendet sie mir zu.
> ...




cannondale homepage ...http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0VP3.html


oder das in alu und weiß vorstellen (blos warum ?)


----------



## gmk (27. Oktober 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Bikes nicht schlechter werden, eventuell besser.
> *Die Asiaten können mitlerweile alles machen (kopieren).*
> *Teilweise sind aber auch Innovationen dabei *(Autoindustrie --> Hybrid).
> 
> ...



weißt wie lange "die asiaten" schon rahmen bruzeln ? 
*sonst gehts noch ?*


----------



## mc83 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gegen einen Asiaten Rahmen habe ich nichts, sollte aber dann auch billiger sein.
Wie lange die schon Rahmen bauen, weiß ich nicht. Denke aber, dass die Mehrzahl von dort kommt. Daher können die nicht so schlecht sein.

Leider weiß ich das auch aus meiner Branche (Arbeit - gehe nicht tiefer darauf ein), dass die nicht mehr so schlecht in der Qualität Ihrer hergestellten Teile sind.
Teilweise auch deutlich besser als so manch Österreichische / Deutsche Hersteller.
Wir kaufen Konkurrenzprodukte und vergleich die mit Unseren.

Das mit dem Hybrid habe ich nicht gewußt, ist aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Oktober 2009)

war der erste hybrid nicht ein porsche von 1908?



> Um das Jahr 1900 erfand ein junger Ingenieur mit Namen Ferdinand Porsche einen übersetzungslosen Frontantrieb mit Elektromotor.
> 
> Bei dem im Jahr 1900 auf der Pariser Weltausstellung präsentierten Fahrzeug, entfiel gut die Hälfte des Gesamtgewichts auf die für die Energiespeicherung notwendigen Batterien. Porsches Idee war ein elektronischer Radnabenmotor der aus sternförmig angeordneten Magnetpolen bestand, die auf der Radnabe angebracht waren.
> 
> ...





> Danach wurde die Hybrid-Idee erst im Jahre 1969 mit dem, von General Motors entwickelten, Stir-Lec I wieder aufgenommen. Der Stir-Lec I beruhte auf der Basis des Opel Kadett und erzeugte die Energie durch so genannte äußere Verbrennung. Warme Luft aus dem Zylinder treibt dabei ein Kurbeltriebwerk an.





> Den Startschuss für die deutschen Autobauer ins Hybrid-Zeitalter gab 1986 Audi. Der Audi Duo wurde bis 1998 in drei Generationen konsequent weiter entwickelt. Die Basis für den Duo stellte der Audi 100 Avant Quattro. Für den Antrieb der Hinterachse war ein 12,6 PS starker Elektromotor zuständig. Die 181 Kilogramm schwere Batterie wurde dabei in der Reserveradmulde untergebracht. Ein 5 Zylinder Dieselmotor übernahm den Antrieb an der Vorderachse.
> 
> In der zweiten Entwicklungsstufe wurde die Leistung des Elektromotors auf 21 KW gesteigert und auch die Kilometer- leistung konnte deutlich erhöht werden. Bevor das Projekt dann im Jahre 1998 eingestellt wurde, konnte die Reichweite in der dritten Phase der Entwicklung noch einmal auf 50 Kilometer gesteigert werden.
> 
> ...




wie man sieht waren die asiaten wirklich die schnellsten


----------



## fuzzball (27. Oktober 2009)

Hybrid in der derzeitigen Form ist fürn Arsch, hatte für ein WE einen Lexus GS 450h, so ein Dreck, man bringt kein Bike im Kofferraum unter und nach 3 Minuten auf der Autobahn waren die Akkuzellen leer und der schlappe/träge V6 Benziner hat sich 26 Liter Super auf 100km genehmigt. Da nehm ich doch lieber mein altes Auto mit mehr Hubraum und Zylinder und hab dauerhaft Spaß bei 12 bis 18 Liter Super Plus- *murharrar*; sinnvoll ist ein Vollelektroauto (E-Smart) für die Stadt, aber kein Hybrid.

Bauen die Asiaten gute Bikes, würde sagen ja, würde ich mir eins kaufen, definitiv nein - und diesen Punkt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Eine diesbezügliche Diskussion ist sinnlos.

So genug OT


----------



## 2fast4u (28. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hybrid in der derzeitigen Form ist fürn Arsch, hatte für ein WE einen Lexus GS 450h, so ein Dreck, man bringt kein Bike im Kofferraum unter und nach 3 Minuten auf der Autobahn waren die Akkuzellen leer und der schlappe/träge V6 Benziner hat sich 26 Liter Super auf 100km genehmigt. Da nehm ich doch lieber mein altes Auto mit mehr Hubraum und Zylinder und hab dauerhaft Spaß bei 12 bis 18 Liter Super Plus- *murharrar*; sinnvoll ist ein Vollelektroauto (E-Smart) für die Stadt, aber kein Hybrid.
> 
> Bauen die Asiaten gute Bikes, würde sagen ja, würde ich mir eins kaufen, definitiv nein - und diesen Punkt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Eine diesbezügliche Diskussion ist sinnlos.
> 
> So genug OT





Da hat ja einer wirklich Ahnung von der Materie.
Ich fahr nun schon meinen zweiten Hybrid, und richtig: auch einen GS 450h.
Man sollte natürlich wissen dass der Hybrid seine Vorteile hauptsächlich im Stadtverkehr ausspielen kann. Und da vor allem wenn ich im Verkehr mitschwimme. 
Mit welchem Wagen dieser Leistungsklasse ist sonst ein Verbrauch von unter 9 Litern möglich (klar - nicht von heute auf morgen und nicht ohne mich mit der Technik dieser Fahrzeuge auseinandergesetzt zu haben).

Nach 3 Minuten waren die Akkus leer? Wie soll das gehen?
Wir sprechen von einem Hybrid, da ist ab 40 km/h IMMER der Verbrennungsmotor mit von der Partie (und sei es nur um den Akku wieder zu regenerieren).

Und noch nebenbei: dieser träge V6 Benziner leistet rund 300 PS, hat aber auch mit über 2 Tonnen Leergewicht zu kämpfen. 
Wer also Ahnung hat und ein bisschen rechen kann wird sich seinen Teil dazu denken...


Und nun wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich einen vollbeladenen 5 er bmw sehe der mit 220 über die autobahn schwimmt und einen durchschnittsverbrauch von 9 litern diesel anzeigt, dann frage ich mich wirklich wozu man hybrid braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmithWesson (28. Oktober 2009)

leute bleibt doch bitte beim thread thema


----------



## Maxxxio (28. Oktober 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> leute bleibt doch bitte beim thread thema


 
richtig 

so nun wieder zum thema :

bin auch cannondale fahrer , habe ein 04er scalpel team ( noch mit lefty ELO) und habe mir das neue 2010er scalpel himod 1 bestellt .
soll ( hoffentlich ) 26.11 beim händler sein.
 werde dann mal einen ausführlichen fahrbericht ins forum stellen.

gruss max


----------



## fuzzball (28. Oktober 2009)

ja nicht nur davon reden, Bilder 

PS. 300 SaugerPS bei 2 Tonnen ist gut, aber ab 180 wird zäh, da lob ich mir doch einen 6 Jahre alten doppelt aufgeladenen V8 *murharrharr*; in Österreich bei eurem Kaffeefahrt Tempo auf der Autobahn, mag die Leistung reichen und die Batterien wieder ausreichend laden, bei einer freien deutschen Autobahn arbeitete beim Hybrid nach (gefühlten) 3 Minuten nur noch der Verbrennungsmotor, dem es speziell an Drehmoment ohne die Elektromotoren mangelt.


----------



## gmk (29. Oktober 2009)

^2



			
				Maxxxio schrieb:
			
		

> so nun wieder zum thema :


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Oktober 2009)

Jop, ich helfe:

Welche größe empfehlt ihr mir für ein Prophet? Ich bin 1,83m.Ich will damit gut Bergaufkommen und sehr gut bergab. Reicht ein M?

Danke


----------



## BOOZE (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eines in M und bin 1,90m das passt ganz gut, ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Boba_Fett (30. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Jop, ich helfe:
> 
> Welche größe empfehlt ihr mir für ein Prophet? Ich bin 1,83m.Ich will damit gut Bergaufkommen und sehr gut bergab. Reicht ein M?
> 
> Danke


 
fahre bei 1,80 auch eins in Größe M


----------



## baltes21 (30. Oktober 2009)

hi 
also ich bin 183 und hatte damals ein prophet in L.


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke,
 ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit der jeweiligen Größe noch etwas ausführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (31. Oktober 2009)

hier mal mein MOTO in dezenter Winterkleidung. um 5 uhr morgens durch den Wald in die arbeit, da sind die Bleche derzeit nötig....












@SW!TCH : Fahre jetzt das dritte Bike im 2.ten jahr. Alles Grösse M (Giant,Bionicon;Cannondale).
Einzig das Bionicon ist in Grösse M schon extrem klein und somit für mich auf langen touren wertlos.
Giant und CD (habe 1,83cm) in grösse M passt mir wegen wendigkeit und Gefühl am besten...
ausser wenns mal eine längere Strecke wird dann wäre mir Grösse L lieber. 
Probier Beide grössen damit du weisst short or long Travel touren,gefühl und  wendigkeit....


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Oktober 2009)

das sieht lustig aus!


----------



## Paolo (31. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schrecklich aus. 
Vor allem mit den Hörnchen am Riser.


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Danke,
> ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit der jeweiligen Größe noch etwas ausführt.


letztendlich hilft dir nur eine Probefahrt um feststellen zu können was dir passt;bin 180cm groß/klein  vielleicht ein paar Anhaltpunkte:
fahr Perp und Helius ST in S - max. mögliche Agilität/Wendigkeit bergab
fahr Optimos und Scalpel in M - für mich der *beste Kompromiss* aus Agiltät, Tourentauglichkeit und effizenter Sitzpostion.
fahr Taurine in L (gelegentlich) - wenns nur geradeaus geht ideal, aber träge wie ein SUV


PS: die Schutzbleche an dem (ansonsten stimmigen) Moto sind grausig und unnötig.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Oktober 2009)

warum ist da ein nc.17 aufkleber auf der gabelkrone?

das von fuzzball kann ich mit meinen 178 bestätigen.


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Oktober 2009)

carbonfelgen fehlen noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (31. Oktober 2009)

Herbsttour


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (1. November 2009)

mal kurz was zur rahmenproduktion in taiwan.in sachen carbonverarbeitung haben die taiwanesen weltweit die nase vorn.auch hier hat europa und nordamerika den zug verpasst.(quelle: artikel in einer surfzeitung)
ich glaube nicht das die qualität sinken wird.cannondale wird lediglich seinen exclusiven charakter verlieren.ein cannondale bike wird dann optisch als auch technisch eines von vielen sein.


----------



## Cipangu (1. November 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> mal kurz was zur rahmenproduktion in taiwan.in sachen carbonverarbeitung haben die taiwanesen weltweit die nase vorn.auch hier hat europa und nordamerika den zug verpasst.(quelle: artikel in einer surfzeitung)


Dann frag doch zum Beispiel mal bei Capricorn am Nürburgring nach, warum Anfragen von Fahrradherstellern so oft im Nirwana enden. Es zählt nur eines, und das ist der Preis. Klar, da können die Europäer der Konkurrenz aus Fernost nicht das Wasser reichen. Hier hat es klare Umweltbestimmungen, Arbeitsschutz und ein anderes Lohngefüge. Oder glaubst du, dass die ganzen Kohlefaserverarbeiter wie zum Beispiel die bis dato ausnahmslos in Europa ansässigen Formel1-Rennteams und deren Zulieferer, die Luftfahrtindustrie wie Eurocopter und Airbus, und viele mehr, keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und nur Schrott produzieren?! Die könnten genauso gut auch Bikes herstellen, die neben der Qualität auch in Sachen Bauteilauslegung über jeden Zweifel erhaben wären ... nur könnte die sich keiner leisten. Alles andere sind nur Ausreden der Hersteller, ohne deren Umsetzung sich die meisten Leute aber auch kein Carbon-Bike leisten könnten.

@ 20madmax08: Coole und konsequente Farbkombination. Nur die Barends stehen arg steil 

@ speedy76: Feines Bike. Wobei ich finde, dass die Decals auf den Felgen nicht dazu passen. Die ziehen den Blick vom Bike weg ;-)


----------



## SmithWesson (1. November 2009)

wie oft wollt ihr den müll mit der taiwan produktion noch diskutieren irgendwann ist mal gut 
was ist nur aus diesem thread geworden LEUTE MEHR BILDER


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (1. November 2009)

sicher bauen die bei airbus keinen schrott.ich beziehe das auf waren die sich frei an den otto normalverkäufer verkaufen lassen.
für mich ist entscheident was man einer sache abgewinnen kann. von dem formel1 wagen
hab ich erstmal nichts.formel1 ist eine materialschlacht wo geld keine rolle spielt genauso wie bei den rüstungskonzernen.wir reden offenbar über 2 unterschiedliche dinge.
fakt ist die taiwanesen bringen bezahlbare hightech an den konsummarkt,
und das ist das entscheidende.alles andere sind grosse worte.


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

dann stell ich mich auch mal vor, seit diesem jahr hab ich auch eine cannondalebaustelle (caad9)
hoff ich krieg das rad bis april fertig, bis dahin bin ich auf dem marin unterwegs


----------



## SmithWesson (1. November 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> dann stell ich mich auch mal vor, seit diesem jahr hab ich auch eine cannondalebaustelle (caad9)
> hoff ich krieg das rad bis april fertig, bis dahin bin ich auf dem marin unterwegs



da haste ja noch einiges zu tun


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

ja die teile hab ich scho ausgesucht, soll ein mix aus mehreren herstellern werden. etz wird noch fleißig gespart preise verglichen und dann sollte des scho langsam werden.
zumindest steht des radl scho mal auf den reifen


----------



## robo.le (1. November 2009)

@zuspät

hast du mal die gabel gewogen??


----------



## BOOZE (1. November 2009)

Mein neues Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

ja hab ich:


----------



## fuzzball (1. November 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Mein neues Sofa



sehr goil  das ist halt noch ein Cannondale; was wiegts? bin davor mit dem baugleichen Rahmen die 15kg zu unterbieten.


----------



## BOOZE (1. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sehr goil  das ist halt noch ein Cannondale; was wiegts? bin davor mit dem baugleichen Rahmen die 15kg zu unterbieten.



Du willst mich doch fertigmachen, es wiegt fast 19Kg  ich war ganz baff


----------



## dkc-live (1. November 2009)

du hast ja auch alle register des schwerbaus gezogen


----------



## fuzzball (1. November 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Du willst mich doch fertigmachen, es wiegt fast 19Kg  ich war ganz baff


ach ich finds super  kommt immer darauf an was man damit fährt, mein Helius fürs richtig Grobe wiegt sogar über 20kg, dass Perp ist halt für Alpen FR Touren aufgebaut und wenn mans 1 bis 2 Stunden bergauf tragen muss ist jedes gesparte Kilo eine Wohltat.

Als Inspiration die (grobe) Teileliste :

*Dämpfer:	*FOX DHX Air 5.0 457gr
*Gabel:*	Marzocchi 66 ATA 2796gr

*Steuersatz:* Acros AH15	155,0

*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce 31.8 139,0
*Lenker* Edge Composites Riser	175,0
*Griffe*	Ritchey WCS	50,0

*Sattelklemme*	Tune Würger	30,0
*Sattelstütze*	Thomson Masterpiece 190,0
*Sattel*	Keil Vollcarbon	99,0

*VR-Nabe* Acros .75	182,0
*HR-Nabe* Acros .75	297,0
*Speichen*	Sapim CX-Ray	278,0
*Felgen*	ZTR Flow	920,0
*Felgenband*	Eclipse	72,0
*Schläuche/Tubelesskit*	Hutchinson	120,0
*Vorderreifen*	Rubber Queen 2.4		830,0
*Hinterreifen*	Rubber Queen 2.4	 840,0

*Innenlager*	Reset HollowLite	75,0
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR	610,0

*Pedale* Crank Brothers EB SL	266,0
*Kassette* Shimano SLX	218,0
*Ritzelabschlussmutter* Shimano XTR	3,0
*Kette* Shimano DA	 280,0
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR 215,0
*Umwerfer* Shimano DA 7900	89,0
*Schaltwerk* Shimano XTR GS	180,0
*Schaltaußenhüllen und Schaltinnenzüge* Shimano XTR	90,0

*Vorderbremse* Shimano Saint	315,0
*Hinterbremse* Shimano Saint	330,0
*Adapter + Schrauben* Shimano	80,0
*Scheibe vorne*	Ashima Windcutter 203	150,0
*Scheibe hinten*	Ashima Windcutter 160	90,0


----------



## BOOZE (1. November 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du hast ja auch alle register des schwerbaus gezogen



Leichtbau ist nicht, habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht, da sitzt ja auch ein heavy dude drauf


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (1. November 2009)

meins....


----------



## robo.le (2. November 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> ja hab ich:



oh das ist ja immer noch erschreckend
was hast du für ne rahmengröße??
was wiegt der rahmen??


----------



## brocken-jan (2. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand fix weiterhelfen? Würde gern bei Rose zuschlagen und brauch den passenden Standard...



brocken-jan schrieb:


> Welchen Scheibenstandard hat CD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (2. November 2009)

Auf diese Frage kann Dir keiner eine befriedigende Antwort geben. Das hängt nämlich ganz davon ab, was für ein Cannondale Du hast, welche Bremse verbaut ist und was für Naben Du hast. 
Wenn Du diesbezüglich ein paar Infos rausläst, kann Dir auch geholfen werden.


----------



## brocken-jan (2. November 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Auf diese Frage kann Dir keiner eine befriedigende Antwort geben. Das hängt nämlich ganz davon ab, was für ein Cannondale Du hast, welche Bremse verbaut ist und was für Naben Du hast.
> Wenn Du diesbezüglich ein paar Infos rausläst, kann Dir auch geholfen werden.



Cannondale F1000 alt bzw. F4 2008 - Sie eine Seite zurück.

Die laufräder stehen auch noch zur Auswahl...


----------



## zuspät (2. November 2009)

@robo.le: 
ja ich weiß bei der gabel geht noch was. werd aber erst mal des bike aufbauen, will ja radeln danach evtl. die gabel tauschen. bin da noch am überlegen welche gabel ohne carbonschaft kommen soll
rahmengröße 58 (1388g). kaufentscheident war u.a. der bericht in der roadbike. wollte einen leichten alurahmen. nach ner probefahrt war dann klar dass des caad9 her muss soll kein ultra-leicht gerät werden aber um die 8kg wären toll


----------



## robo.le (2. November 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @robo.le:
> ja ich weiß bei der gabel geht noch was. werd aber erst mal des bike aufbauen, will ja radeln danach evtl. die gabel tauschen. bin da noch am überlegen welche gabel ohne carbonschaft kommen soll
> rahmengröße 58 (1388g). kaufentscheident war u.a. der bericht in der roadbike. wollte einen leichten alurahmen. nach ner probefahrt war dann klar dass des caad9 her muss soll kein ultra-leicht gerät werden aber um die 8kg wären toll



ich verstehe nur nicht wo da noch entwicklung drin steckt
mein caad5 54 wiegt 1321g und gabel slice ultra si 561g und das von 2003
und steif ist der caad5 alle male

will mir auch nen neuen renner aufbauen aber ich werd wohl doch auf supersix gehen....
will fahrfertig <6,5kg bleiben


----------



## zuspät (2. November 2009)

muss zugeben dass ich kein c-dale kenner bin daher weiß ich auch nicht wie die modelle vorher waren
hatte nen stahlrenner in 52 zum reinschnuppern, dann kam die überlegung
rahmen zu kaufen. carbon trau ich noch net also alu. im test war der caad9 einer der leichtesten/steifesten rahmen. im netz für 650 gefunden und zugeschlagen zu leicht is glaub ich bei meim gewicht um die 100kg auch net so der bringer


----------



## canno-range (2. November 2009)

brocken-jan schrieb:


> Cannondale F1000 alt bzw. F4 2008 - Sie eine Seite zurück.
> 
> Die laufräder stehen auch noch zur Auswahl...



Also, Du brauchst für die Rahmen jeweils Bremsen nach IS 2000 Standard. Heutzutage haben fast alle Scheibenbremsen den Postmountstandard und werden für die Montage an Rahmen mit IS 2000 mit Adaptern montiert. Über den Adapter erfolgt dann auch die Anpassung an unterschiedliche Scheibengrößen. 

Wenn Du auf ein F4 umsteigen willst, brauchst Du auch ne andere Sattelstütze bzw. eine Reduzierhülse für die jetzige, die 27,2 mm Durchmesser hat. Der F4 braucht 31,6 mm. Außerdem wird der Umwerfer nicht mehr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll600 (4. November 2009)

Hat jemand schon die Trail SL gesehen bzw. gefahren, finde das SL1 mit der Fatty eigentlich auf dem Papier und auch preislich ganz attraktiv...
Oder doch das Flash F3 für 300,- mehr nehmen?


----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2009)

bin neu hier und stelle mich gleich mit meiner neusten eroberung vor (das rush carbon mußte gehen ):

cannondale rzOne 20 _ 1 mit kleinen modifikationen:










http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175521&stc=1&d=1257368553




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175523&stc=1&d=1257368553




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175520&stc=1&d=1257368553




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175522&stc=1&d=1257368553

super schönes bike, leider erst heute abend bekommen und noch nicht getestet.

gewicht ohne pedale: 11,46 kg


----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2009)

und hier noch mein:
"regenschneearbeitfahrenkinderanhängerundgehörteigentlichmeinerfrau" bike:

cannondale caffeine mit teilen die grad greifbar waren.























is leider nicht geputzt, das passiert aber auch nicht oft bei dem bike! ausserdem hab ich heute die neuen laufräder (xt-naben, dt swiss xr 4.1d und xr 4.2d) bekommen, vielleicht werde ichs denen zuliebe wieder mal waschen?

gewicht mit den neuen laufrädern so wies jetzt dasteht so um die 12 kg!


----------



## Maxxxio (5. November 2009)

*@ rzOne20*


wow klasse bike !  Glückwunsch 

ist schon das 2010er !

was hast du geändert ?

sind die Laufräder nicht normal die xcr 1.7 von DT ?


----------



## stgr (5. November 2009)

ja super cool das teil. 

bitte bald mal die ersten fahr eindrücke


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2009)

@maxxio und die dies interessiert:

es ist das 2010 modell.

*Änderung die ich bereits vor dem kauf so geordert habe bzw selbst durchgeführt habe:*

- Scheibe hinten von Ø160 auf Ø180 mm

- LRS von DT Swiss XCR 1.7 auf DT Swiss XCR 1.4 (optischer und    gewichts - Vorteil

- Pedale Crankbrothers Candy C auf Shimano XT (schwerer, ich glaube 50 g aber kompatibel zu meinen anderen bikes)


*Änderung folgend:*

- Sattel ? mit fizik komme ich überhaubpt nicht klar (falls diesen fizik tundra jemand braucht bitte pn, er ist zu haben)

- Schlauchloskit (bin ich noch am überlegen, ist total praktisch und "pannenfrei" aber halt a sch.. wenns dann doch an platten gibt!)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Na ja, welches sollte es auch sonst sein?


----------



## ]:-> (5. November 2009)

Ui, das RZ20 ist echt nice. 
Imho hast du auch optisch mit dem neuen LRS eine super Entscheidung getroffen 
Bei dem Gewicht könnte ich schwach werden.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2009)

gewicht ist 11,46 kg ohne pedale in größe large.
mein bruder hat haargenau das gleiche (bis auf die rot eloxierten speichennippel die er hat und ich nicht ) in größe medium mit 11,44 kg !
komisch, is aber so!


----------



## fuzzball (5. November 2009)

die Alu Lefty Opi sieht ja goil aus 


rzOne20 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175521&stc=1&d=1257368553


 
bricht da oberhalb des Aufklebers das Licht oder hat der eine unschöne da sichtbare Kannte?


rzOne20 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175522&stc=1&d=1257368553
> 
> gewicht ohne pedale: 11,46 kg



was ich nicht verstehe, wieso Cannondale diese scheiß schwere FSA (925gr) Kurbel verbaut. Aber wenigstens lässt das noch Spielraum nach untern , ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (5. November 2009)

wo hast du das 2010er her wenns  erst   dezember / januar ausgeliefert wird ?


----------



## CD Rush (5. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @maxxio und die dies interessiert:
> 
> es ist das 2010 modell.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,
wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen XCR1.7 und XCR1.4?
Ich bekomme ein Flash HIMOD2 und will evtl. den LRS von 1.4 auf 1.7 tauschen lassen weil ich 95 kg wiege. Verrätst Du Dein Gewicht?
Ich mache mir so meine Gedanken weil der LRS nur 24 Speichen hat.
Evtl. lasse ich aber auch den 1.4er drauf, den kriegt dann meine Freundin und ich hole mir was ganz anderes. Habe so an Tune Kong/Cannonball-DT4.2d/32 Speichen gedacht.

CD Rush


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2009)

@fuzzball:
die rohre sind ja nicht ganz rund, haben quasi ecken und kanten, und dort bricht in dem fall das licht (war extra grad im keller deswegen).

ich weiß, die cannondale kurbel zb wäre 300 g leichter aber 600euro aufpreis ...  ... bei aller liebe zu meinem bike  das hätte dann wohl  zur folge !

@lost focus:
beim händler meines vertrauens  2RadSturm

@CD Rush:
der XCR ist ja ein umgelabelter DT Swiss XR 4.2D (steht sogar auf einem kleinen Aufkleber auf der Felge)! in summe sind es glaub ich ganz knapp über 300 gramm die der laufradsatz XCR 1.4 leichter ist als der XCR 1.7.
ich hab aktuell 93kg. hatte schon 4 jahre den DT Swiss XR 4.1D im Einsatz (damals noch 95-100kg) und hatte nie probleme damit (auch auf alpencross etc nicht). mein bruder hat >100 kg und hatte den DT Swiss XR 4.2D jetzt ein jahr ohne probleme im einsatz!

grüße aus den "alpen"


----------



## 20madmax08 (6. November 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Mein neues Sofa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. November 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/foto2ca7u.jpg[/IMG]


 
der Plattfuss kommt natürlich von den Lenkerhörnchen,dein (ohne Lenkerhörnchen sehr geiles) Moto hält sich für ein CC-Bike...


----------



## Calli Potter (7. November 2009)

Eindeutig durch die Hörnchen!!! Sowas wäre ohne nicht passiert im Wald 

Aber wenn man damit zurecht kommt dann ist das auch ok. Für mein Rize wäre das schoneinmal nichts außer ich hätte ein Scalpel dann wäre das schon was anderes.

Was für eine Sattelstütze hast du denn wenn man mal fragen darf???


----------



## fivepole (7. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sehr goil  das ist halt noch ein Cannondale; was wiegts? bin davor mit dem baugleichen Rahmen die 15kg zu unterbieten.





Ein Perp mit unter 15kg schockiert mich dann fast ein wenig. Respekt. Deine Teileliste hab ich gelesen. Hast du mal ein Foto von dem Prachtstück?

Meins wiegt mit 99% Serienteilen und Pedalen 18,3kg.

Out.


----------



## fivepole (7. November 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


>



So schön. Alles stimmig. Aber die, na die, eben die, die Hörnchen ...


----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich weiÃ, die cannondale kurbel zb wÃ¤re 300 g leichter aber 600euro aufpreis ...  ... bei aller liebe zu meinem bike  das hÃ¤tte dann wohl  zur folge !


war als Kritik an Cannondale der Austattungspolitik gedacht; 900.-â¬ finde ich auch sportlich - hab durch Zufall im Sommer eine SL bei einem US HÃ¤ndler gÃ¼nstig erworben :hÃ¼pf:



fivepole schrieb:


> Ein Perp mit unter 15kg schockiert mich dann fast ein wenig. Respekt. Deine Teileliste hab ich gelesen. Hast du mal ein Foto von dem PrachtstÃ¼ck?
> 
> Meins wiegt mit 99% Serienteilen und Pedalen 18,3kg.
> 
> Out.



leider kein aktuelles und derzeit (noch min. 4 Monate) bin ich 800km davon entfernt, wenn ich im FrÃ¼hjahr mit dem Scalpel Umbau fertig bin, werde ich mal ein paar schÃ¶ne Bilder machen  muss sowieso noch Bilder machen, da ein 73er Tretlager beim Perp nicht alltÃ¤glich zu sein scheint.


PS. suche noch einen leichten Fatty Vorbau - kein OS, max. LÃ¤nge 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (7. November 2009)

so, sind heute die ersten 1.000 hm und ca. 30-35 km gefahren. trailanteil sehr gering aber immerhin auch dabei.






das bike fährt einfach super. größe L ist für meine 1,82 cm super. mein bruder hat genau das gleiche bike in M, das wär mir zu klein/kurz! anfangs hatte ich bedenken, da da L eigentlich recht groß und "gestreckt" aussieht.
bergauf hatte ich das gefühl das vorderrad "steigt" um eine spur leichter als mein rush (bei 30% steigung wohl gemerkt). alle "normalen" steigungen absolut kein problem.
es kam mir auch etwas schwerfälliger vor als das rush, oder auch das spezialiced stumpjumper fsr pro, das ich auch heute am selben berg bei der selben tour abwechselnd gefahren bin. ich vermute aber das sich auch lager, reifen, kette etc erst "einlaufen" müssen. nagelneue pneus laufen immer schwerer!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



an der fsa afterburner kurbel steigt die kette im vergleich zu xt oder xtr etwas schwerfälliger (hoffentl. auch weil noch nicht eingefahren). die sram schalterei im allgemeinen sagt mir allerdings zu 100% besser zu als shimano, vor allem durch die direkte übersetzung (KNACK - und - BACK). ein kurzer druck und zack, es schaltet- einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rocket ron hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.

das fahrwerk ist einfach ein traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. die sperrfunktion der neuen lefty ist sowieso über jeden zweifel erhaben! und im offenen zustand....die funktion ist unglaublich...sensibel...genug reserven...einfach top. das hinterbau system ist auch sensationell...extrem feinfühlig. einzig die rp23 dämpfer haben mich nicht überzeugt. der rpL an meinem rush gefiel mir insofern besser da er eine 100% sperrfunktion hatte das eben bei rp23 nicht ist. plattform ist zwar gut, aber bei zB 30% steigung wäre 100% sperren besser ==> kein einsinken hinten!

der lenker könnte um eine spur breiter sein, ist aber gewöhnungssache.
sattelstütze lässt sich nicht ganz versenken, nur ca 10cm! ich hoffe das wird bei schwierigen trails kein problem. grund: vermutlich das sog. backbone. muß ich mal mit händler reden bzgl sattelstüzte kürzen.

der rot eloxierte sattelschnellspanner passt übrigens im tageslicht überhaupt nicht zum bike, sowohl farblich als auch größenmäßig (der ist voll klobig). der wird gegen einen schwarzen cannondale vom caffeine getauscht.

avid elixier R funkt sehr gut. ohne "einbremsen" gleich voule 1.000hm runter (inkl trail und ca 100-200hm mit 30%). ohne mucken überstanden. ein bissi gestunken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de laufräder in weiß sein einfach der wahnsinn! einzig die speichen sind irgenwie so flachgedrückt. auf jeden fall passt der magnet von meinem hac 4 (us postal design ... optisch wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nicht drauf???

der sattel ist eine einzige katastrophe....ist ab sofort zu haben!

und das beste: meine neuen schuhe passen optimal dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









falls noch fragen auftauchen...nur melden.

flatodale rules


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> bergauf hatte ich das gefühl das vorderrad "steigt" um eine spur leichter als mein rush (bei 30% steigung wohl gemerkt).


----------



## Paolo (8. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> so, sind heute die ersten 1.000 hm und ca. 30-35 km gefahren. trailanteil sehr gering aber immerhin auch dabei.



Schönes Rad, das sollte es bei meiner Freundin zuerst auch werden.
Bezüglich der Größe hätte ich mich dann aber eher wie dein Bruder zu einem M entschieden. Ich bin 184cm und fand bei einer Probefahrt ein M schon als fast zu lang.
So unterscheiden sich doch die Geschmäcker.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (9. November 2009)

Beim Anblick einer lefty wird mir irgendwie unwohl....


----------



## muellema (9. November 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Beim Anblick einer lefty wird mir irgendwie unwohl....



Das ist aber hoffentlich ein rein psychologisches Problem


----------



## bergfloh 7 (9. November 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Beim Anblick einer lefty wird mir irgendwie unwohl....


Herzlich Willkommen bei den Cannondalern . Kein dummes Zeug schreiben - sondern  erst fahren - dann mitreden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. November 2009)

geht mir aber auch so  immer wenn ich auf ein Lefty Bike umsteige stellt sich zunächst das Gefühl ein - Moment, hier fehlt doch was - aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und nach ein paar KM ist das Gefühl verflogen und man freut sich über die Eigenschaften der 2. beste XC Gabel 

PS. was glaubt ihr kann man für eine 2010 Lefty Speed 110 DLR OPI/white ungefahren/nur an einem Komplettbike montiert preislich verlangen?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> PS. was kann man für eine 2010 Lefty Speed 110 DLR OPI/white ungefahren preislich verlangen?




ich denke dafür bekommst Du ca. 900,- bis -1000,- 


----------



## canno-range (10. November 2009)

Hier mal was außergewöhnliches. Ist gerade erst fertig geworden. Sorry für die schlechten Fotos. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal Bessere machen. 









Eigentlich wollte ich das Rad noch vor der Jungfernfahrt fotografieren, aber da die Endmontage doch länger gedauert hat, als erhofft, ging die Ausfahrt vor


----------



## MFKALLSTAR (10. November 2009)

servus zusammen,

hier mal mein gerät nach einer kleinen runde am sonntag.


----------



## chrikoh (10. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> PS. suche noch einen leichten Fatty Vorbau - kein OS, max. Länge 100mm



Gibts überhaupt einen leichten Fatty-Vorbau


----------



## fuzzball (10. November 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ich denke dafÃ¼r bekommst Du ca. 900,- bis -1000,- â¬


danke
 da lohnt es sich ja nicht nur einen Tauschrahmen zu nehmen, sondern gleich ein Komplettbike und die Lefty und den restlichen Schmarrn dann zu verkaufen (selbst wenn sie 700 bis 800.-â¬ bringt)



chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibts Ã¼berhaupt einen leichten Fatty-Vorbau


bin auf der Suche, bisher ist 125gr das Leichteste


----------



## SmithWesson (12. November 2009)

hat jemand zufällig nen bild von nem rush carbon mit ner fatty würde gerne sehen wie das aussieht


----------



## baltes21 (12. November 2009)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig nen bild von nem rush carbon mit ner fatty würde gerne sehen wie das aussieht




ich wills ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, der mächtige Rahmen mit der zarten Fatty


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2009)

Mahlzeit, gerade   eine erfeuliche Email von meinem Händler aus der Heimat bekommen, mein defekter Scalpel Serie 1 wird nächstes Jahr auf Garantie getauscht; sieht also so aus, als ob ich doch noch ein neues Cannondale aufbauen werde - wie schon einer der besten Bond Filme titelte: sag niemals nie 

PS. ich weiß das der nicht zur offiziellen Serie gehört


----------



## fuzzball (13. November 2009)

wo ich gerade zeit habe - verdammte Hochzeitsproben  -  was für Dämpfer fahrt ihr in euren Scalpels Serie 2.

Soweit ich das sehe gibt es drei Dämpfer zur Auswahl (Rock Schrott kommt mir nicht ans Radel) :

DT Swiss XR Carbon: Vorteil Gewicht 139-146gr, Nachteil nur LO
Fox Float RP23: Vorteil Pro Pedal lässt sich in 3 Stufen abstimmen, Nachteil kein LO und über 200gr
Fox Float: Vorteil LO und PP, Nachteil Gewicht über 200gr und PP nicht einstellbar

Welchen Hub und Einbaulänge muss der Dämpfer überhaupt haben? denke nicht, dass ich den aus dem alten Sclapel nehmen kann oder?

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (14. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wo ich gerade zeit habe - verdammte Hochzeitsproben  -  was für Dämpfer fahrt ihr in euren Scalpels Serie 2.
> 
> Soweit ich das sehe gibt es drei Dämpfer zur Auswahl (Rock Schrott kommt mir nicht ans Radel) :
> 
> ...






...also ich habe sowohl den Fox RPL als auch den den DT Carbon Dämpfer und bin der Meinung das der Fox die bessere Wahl ist.
Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: Feste Pro -Pedal Druckstufendämpfung über Schalter Ein- und Ausschaltbar, in der dritten Schaltposition echter Lock-Out (Blockierung der Druckstufe) und Zugstufe machen das Mehrgewischt von
Gewicht: 205g wieder akzeptabel.




Der Dt ist auch Klasse - den habe ich auch hauptsächlich im Bike verbaut, aber es dauert so seine Zeit bis man die/seine richtige Einstellung gefunden hat. Ich fahre Ihn mit fast geschlossener Zugstufe aber wenn es Ruppig wird musst Du dann doch schon am Rebound-Rädchen drehen.
Dieses fällt beim Fox durch das Hebelumlegen dann doch einfacher aus
Optisch und Gewischtstechnisch ist der Dt natürlich unschlagbar.



Ausfälle habe ich bei noch keinen gehabt und auch noch nie davon gehört.
Wenn Du also einen super leichten, kompromisslosen Dämfper suchst und Zeit hast Ihn für Dich richtig einzustellen  dann nehm den Dt, einfacher in der Einstellung und mit mehr Reserven ist dann doch der Fox.


----------



## Scalpi (14. November 2009)

Ps.
Einbaulänge: 165 mm,38mm Hub


----------



## fuzzball (14. November 2009)

DANKE,
ich seh schon die Tendenz geht - neben dem 2. LRS -  zum 2. Dämpfer  der RPL scheint wohl die beste Variante zu sein, aber vielleicht bekommt man noch günstig einen DT für die Waage 

PS. die Einbaulänge und der Hub stimmen ja mit meinem bereits vorhandenen RP23 überein, also doch der 3. Dämpfer


----------



## Judge96 (14. November 2009)

halo ich fahr jetzt eine saission mit nem judge 07
will aber im winter aufn rm flatline umsteigen


----------



## BOOZE (14. November 2009)

Biste net zufrieden mit deinem Judge?
Das ist Cannondales letztes Big Bike


----------



## Judge96 (14. November 2009)

ja sehr bis auf die blöden bremseinflüsse
und der sattel schlägt oft auf den reifen auf wenn man den nicht hoch genug macht
der rahmen ist in s sodass ich jetzt immer mit dem knie gegen die brücke komme 
deshalb möchte ich mir ein rocky mountain flatline aufbauen
bin aber sehr zufrieden damit
aber alle 3 monate muss man die lager wechseln


----------



## mete (16. November 2009)

Weiß jemand nun eigentlich, ob die Fatty Solo für's Gelände freigegeben ist, oder nicht? Danke!


----------



## crasher-mike (16. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> DANKE,
> ich seh schon die Tendenz geht - neben dem 2. LRS -  zum 2. Dämpfer  der RPL scheint wohl die beste Variante zu sein, aber vielleicht bekommt man noch günstig einen DT für die Waage
> 
> PS. die Einbaulänge und der Hub stimmen ja mit meinem bereits vorhandenen RP23 überein, also doch der 3. Dämpfer



Evtl. hätt ich da bald einen abzugeben. Zustand ist noch neuwertig. Denke aber erst in 1-2 Monaten mal wieder eine ordentliche Runde mit den neuen RP23 drehen zu können um den beurteilen zu können. Falls du es also nicht zu eilig hast....


----------



## fuzzball (16. November 2009)

von eilig kann keine rede sein , bin jetzt noch 3 Monate im Urlaub, dann muss ich die Rechnung im Haus meiner Großeltern abholen, dann 4oo km zu meinem Händler fahren, dann muss dieser den Schaden Cannondale melden, dann kommt ein Außendienstmitarbeiter von Cannondale vorbei, dann wird der neue Rahmen zu meinem Händler geschickt und dann muss ich ihn dort abholen - also Juni 2010 

PS. meine bisherige Erfahrung ist, dass mir ein LO alleine nicht reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted163868 (17. November 2009)

Hi Leute , past zwar nicht ganz hir rein aber  habe einen niegel nagel neuen 09
RIZE 4 Rahmen zu Verkaufen.

Daten:

-Dämpfer: FOX RP2
-Größe: L
-Farbe: Weiß

Zubehör:

-Neue Ergon GA 1 Griffe
-3 Monate alter Maximus Lenker, 710 mm, in
Weiß
-Neuer Kettenstrebenschutz von Cannondale 


Mfg Benny


----------



## crasher-mike (17. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> PS. meine bisherige Erfahrung ist, dass mir ein LO alleine nicht reicht



Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich den zuletzt für zügige Runden recht zufriedenstellend eingestellt hatte. Also wenn ich im Sitzen mit 65-75 U/min bergauffahre da wippt der dann schon, aber wenn ich Antrete / beschleunige, mit nem Kollegen einen Bergsprint ausfahre, hohe Frequenzen trete, fährt sich das Bike wie ein Hardtail. Das Scalpel ist nunmal ein XC Racebike und das will anscheinend auch so bewegt werden ;-)


----------



## Scalpi (17. November 2009)

....letztens gesichtet


----------



## techxtr (18. November 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht einer weiterhelfen.

Ich möchte in meinem Moto Carbon eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll einbauen, git es das eine Möglichkeit ohne die eingeklebten integrierten Lagerschalen (1.5) zu entfernen.

Bzw. würde einer der 2 Steuersätze funktionieren ?

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/FSA15

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

Dann hab ich noch den Reset CTRL-C gefunden, brauche ich da denn normalen oder den 2" ??

(Wird der Reset einfach in die vorhandenen Lagerschalen eingelegt ??)


----------



## crasher-mike (18. November 2009)

Scalpi, in welchem Laden steht das denn ?

Weißt du welche Rahmengröße das ist ?


----------



## Scalpi (18. November 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Scalpi, in welchem Laden steht das denn ?
> 
> Weißt du welche Rahmengröße das ist ?



Die Rahmengröße ist M, den Laden reiche ich nach 
(hängt da schon seit eingen Wochen traurig rum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (18. November 2009)

Ich habe für mein Rize den gekauft: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

von Reset gibs auch einen, ist aber deutlich teurer!

Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (18. November 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich den zuletzt für zügige Runden recht zufriedenstellend eingestellt hatte. Also wenn ich im Sitzen mit 65-75 U/min bergauffahre da wippt der dann schon, aber wenn ich Antrete / beschleunige, mit nem Kollegen einen Bergsprint ausfahre, hohe Frequenzen trete, fährt sich das Bike wie ein Hardtail. Das Scalpel ist nunmal ein XC Racebike und das will anscheinend auch so bewegt werden ;-)



morgen,
deswegen den RPL mit Propedal; bei hoher Trittfrequenz wippt da nichts und bergab kann man den Dämpfer offen fahren, sodass es ein wenig komfortabler wird. LO find ich bergauf ungeeignet - ungeeignet dahingehend, dass wenn man, wie ich, an steilen Antritten immer aus dem Sattel geht, neigt das HR zum durchdrehen, in diesen Fällen hat es sich bei mir (zumindest beim alten Scalpel mit RP23) als traktionsfördernd erwiesen, dass mit PP zumindest ein paar mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen.


Dennoch bin ich gespannt wieviel der gesammte Aufbau wiegen wird, da ich mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit den Alu Rahmen nehmen werde, hauptsächlich wegen der höheren absoluten Steifigkeit; dafür nehm ich die 300gr + gerne in kauf.Ziel muss sub 10kg sein. Mit den vorhanden Teilen vielleicht sogar sub 9.5kg, hängt natürlich davon ab wieviel der Rahmen mit Dämpfer in Realität wiegt; das Serienscalpel 3 2010 wiegt 11,1kg ohne Pedale also 11,3kg.


----------



## crasher-mike (19. November 2009)

Letzlich weiß ich nicht, ob es eine gute Wahl war den Carbonrahmen zu nehmen. In fahrtechnisch brenzligen Situationen denk ich desöfteren - "Sh1t mein CarbonRahmen" ;-) Wenn es nicht um Leichtbau für die Waage geht sind 300g auf das Bike bezogen ja noch ein akkzeptables Mehrgewicht. Aber die Frage ist wo beginnt und hört man auf Kompromisse einzugehen.

Ich liege mit dem Carbonrahmen / DT XR Carbon/Lefty OPI SL / Olympics+Leftynabe+Novatec+Revo+Messingnippel/ Crossmark + RoRo + Milch/Noir Kurbel/Marta SL/Attack Drehgriffe + XTR / P6 Stütze + einfache Eggbeater Candy / Richtey PRO Lenker und 220g Sattel bei 9,8KG. Wenn ich die Ergons dazurechne sind es 10.05KG  Denke ist ein guter Mix aus Leichtbau und Vernunftsrad.

Scalpi -das wär riiiiiiiiiiiichitig klasse, wenn du das so früh wie möglich tun könntest. Ein Bekannter von mir sucht ein Rad um in der Stadt / den Parks ein bischen zu cruisen und evtl. hin und wieder mal eine Runde zu drehen. Preislich genau das was er anpeilt ))))


----------



## canno-range (19. November 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Letzlich weiß ich nicht, ob es eine gute Wahl war den Carbonrahmen zu nehmen. In fahrtechnisch brenzligen Situationen denk ich desöfteren - "Sh1t mein CarbonRahmen" ;-)



Wegen des Carbonrahmens sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen müssen. Ich glaube kaum, dass da eher was kaputt geht, als beim Alurahmen. Die Verbindungen zwischen dem Alu-Sitzrohr und dem Carbonober- bzw. Unterrohr sind ja bei Cannondale seit den six13 Rennrädern erprobt. Ich habe noch nichts davon gehört, dass es da mal Probleme gegeben hätte. 
Es gab da an anderer Stelle, ich glaube im CD-Taurine-Thread, mal ein Video, bei dem ein Taurinerahmen am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr in einen Schraubstock eingeklemmt wurde. Unglaublich, welche Verformungen da möglich sind, ohne dass der Rahmen direkt versagt. 

Wenn denn bei der Verbindung der Kettenstreben zum Hauptrahmen tatsächlich mal was kaputtgehen sollte (das wäre ja bei Carbon- und Alurahmen auch gleich), gibts ja offensichtlich nen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie (s. fuzzball). 

Jedenfalls mache ich mir, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze, keine Gedanken darüber, ob ich den Rahmen schrotten könnte. Um meine Gesundheit mache ich mir da schon eher Sorgen.


----------



## crasher-mike (19. November 2009)

Unglaublich  Danke !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]YouTube- cannondale taurine broken[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lsDXEEUlRE&feature=related"]YouTube- cannondale taurine vs hammer[/ame]


----------



## Scalpi (19. November 2009)

_Also ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt das der Carbonrahmen hält und riesige Vorteile gegeüber den Alurahmen hat.
Einerseits sagen die Videos 'oben' alles aber auch das Herstellungverfahren ist so aufwendig das ich persönlich diesem blind vertraue.
Ich hatte auch erst Zweifel aber nach den ersten Ausfahrten war und bin ich echt begeistert .


(außerdem - lebenslange Garantie )_


----------



## Bertolli (19. November 2009)

Wahnsinn, diese Videos!!


Nachdem ich diese Videos gesehen habe fühle ich mich auch gleich
viel wohler auf meinem Carbon Scalpel.

Das Carbon hält doch einiges aus!

Ich glaub da muss man schon sehr heftig oder ganz unglücklich stürzen
um so einen Rahmen zu schrotten!


----------



## DON_D (19. November 2009)

Hab mir mal ein günstiges Fun-Bike geholt! Cannondale Chase 3! Für den Weg zur Arbeit und für Fußgängerslalom! 






Ein paar Teile habe ich schon getauscht...

Laufradsatz Mavic XM317 Deore Disc
Pedale Wellgo MG2
Lenker Race Face Evolve XC
Race Face Griffe
Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve XC - noch nicht montiert! Muss das Sitzrohr etwas ausfräsen!
Als nächstes kommt noch eine neuer Sattel und Vorbau! 

Sorry für das schlechte Pic, aber gute werden nachgeholt!


----------



## dkc-live (19. November 2009)

hallo knieschaden. ein wenig untauglich für den langen weg?


----------



## DON_D (19. November 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hallo knieschaden. ein wenig untauglich für den langen weg?



Ach, der Weg ist kurz und da geht das schon! Ist halt keine XC Maschine! 
Für lange Wege, hab ich mein F800sl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (19. November 2009)

Die Videos sind echt heftig- - hätte ich nicht gedacht...

Also falls jemand noch günstigst an so ein Rad kommen will - ich hätte da immer noch mein Taunrine in L (löse meine Sammlung auf bzw muss ich sie verkleinern) - Schaut mal im Bikemarkt


----------



## gmk (20. November 2009)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, diese Videos!!
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich diese Videos gesehen habe fühle ich mich auch gleich
> ...



naja
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUJVI2KZA88&feature=related"]YouTube- cannondale rize broken[/ame]


----------



## pe__ka (20. November 2009)

hallo gemeinde,
ist zwar offtopic, aber weiß trotzdem zufällig jemand von euch, bei welchen cannondale-modellen shimano nexave schaltungen verbaut wurden? gabs das überhaupt? es handelt sich dabei um einen Caad 2 rahmen mit coda 700series-felgen. näheres weiß ich leider auch nicht.
danke im voraus!

ps: klingt ja wie ein rätsel


----------



## canno-range (20. November 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> naja
> YouTube- cannondale rize broken



Naja, man weiß ja nun nicht, wie es dazu gekommen ist. Aber wenigstens ist der Rahmen nicht komplett gebrochen. Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## pe__ka (20. November 2009)

scheint ein M500 zu sein...bj 2000. kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Maxxxio (20. November 2009)

sieht aus,als ob da noch ein ast von einer tanne im rahmen steckt !!!


----------



## Bertolli (20. November 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Naja, man weiß ja nun nicht, wie es dazu gekommen ist. Aber wenigstens ist der Rahmen nicht komplett gebrochen. Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht.




Das war wohl ein böser, unglücklicher Sturz !

Mit dem Rahmen fährt man doch lieber nicht mehr.

Wie hätte bei dem Sturz wohl ein Alurahmen ausgesehen?


----------



## spengleschieber (21. November 2009)

stürzen sollte man abschaffen


----------



## gmk (22. November 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Naja, man weiß ja nun nicht, wie es dazu gekommen ist. Aber wenigstens ist der Rahmen nicht komplett gebrochen. Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht.






Bertolli schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein böser, unglücklicher Sturz !
> 
> Mit dem Rahmen fährt man doch lieber nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie hätte bei dem Sturz wohl ein Alurahmen ausgesehen?



war ja nur ein beispiel für:


> ...
> ...schon sehr heftig oder ganz unglücklich stürzen





spengleschieber schrieb:


> stürzen sollte man abschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (22. November 2009)

Einfach mal lesen, was da steht traut sich wohl keiner, oder?:

"Iï»¿ am going to try to explain how was happend.
Before excuse for my poor english. I'm from south of france.
I was ridding with my new rize 3 mounth old, on a down single track, pehaps 30 km/h, there was a piece of tree on the floor approx. 40cm long and 7cm diametre, how it was on the middle of the single, can't escape it. After the front weel passed, i felt an impact on my bike and the piece of wood passed betwen the fork and the tire whats nearly stop me. after stopping the horror view."

Offensichtlich wohl kein unfall, sondern das Ding hat sich sauber reingebohrt.


----------



## mc83 (22. November 2009)

Meinermeinung sagen diese Videos nicht aus!
Die Beanspruchung (mit Hammer und Schraubstock) hat ja überhaupt nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Dass der Alu Rahmen nach einen Hammerschlag nicht in die ursprüngliche Position zurückfedert ist ja klar. Aber den Rahmen würde ich noch ohne Bedenken fahren - im gegensatz zum Carbonrahmen!

Weiters ist der Hammer ja nicht spitz wie ein Stein o.ä., da würde das Ergebnis auch deutlich anders aussehen.

Zum Schraubstock: Simulation eines zu stark geklemmten Unterrohres von einem Fahrradträger  ?

Habe selber den Rize Carbon und ärgere mich manchmal, dass ich mir nicht den Alu gekauft habe .


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (22. November 2009)

test triathlonfelgen in der super-v


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

hmm gut der video beeindruckt ja scho iwie. aber ich für mein teil hab mit carbon abgeschlossen. nach nem sturz haben sich damals meine carbonhörnchen verabschiedet, über den asphalt gerutscht... will net wissen wie des bei nem carbonrahmen wäre. alu hat nur paar schrammen oder ne delle.


----------



## fuzzball (23. November 2009)

Morgen,


crasher-mike schrieb:


> Letzlich weiß ich nicht, ob es eine gute Wahl war den Carbonrahmen zu nehmen. In fahrtechnisch brenzligen Situationen denk ich desöfteren - "Sh1t mein CarbonRahmen" ;-) Wenn es nicht um Leichtbau für die Waage geht sind 300g auf das Bike bezogen ja noch ein akkzeptables Mehrgewicht. Aber die Frage ist wo beginnt und hört man auf Kompromisse einzugehen.
> 
> Ich liege mit dem Carbonrahmen / DT XR Carbon/Lefty OPI SL / Olympics+Leftynabe+Novatec+Revo+Messingnippel/ Crossmark + RoRo + Milch/Noir Kurbel/Marta SL/Attack Drehgriffe + XTR / P6 Stütze + einfache Eggbeater Candy / Richtey PRO Lenker und 220g Sattel bei 9,8KG. Wenn ich die Ergons dazurechne sind es 10.05KG  Denke ist ein guter Mix aus Leichtbau und Vernunftsrad.


Der Aufbau ist doch  (vielleicht bis auf die Novatec Nabe am HR), aber wenn ich die vorhanden Teile an das Aluscalpel dranbaue, da dürften es nicht mehr als 9,5kg sein, da mein bisheriges Scalpel (Serie 1) bereits bei 9,48kg lag.
Die 300gr Mehrgewicht sind mir egal, der Carbonrahmen war bei Probefahrten letztes Jahr ggü der Aluversion spürbar weicher. Die 300gr sind mir insoweit egal, da ich die woanders einspare - durch die geringen Kosten für den Alurahmen.



canno-range schrieb:


> Wegen des Carbonrahmens sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen müssen. Ich glaube kaum, dass da eher was kaputt geht, als beim Alurahmen. Die Verbindungen zwischen dem Alu-Sitzrohr und dem Carbonober- bzw. Unterrohr sind ja bei Cannondale seit den six13 Rennrädern erprobt. Ich habe noch nichts davon gehört, dass es da mal Probleme gegeben hätte.
> Es gab da an anderer Stelle, ich glaube im CD-Taurine-Thread, mal ein Video, bei dem ein Taurinerahmen am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr in einen Schraubstock eingeklemmt wurde. Unglaublich, welche Verformungen da möglich sind, ohne dass der Rahmen direkt versagt.
> 
> Wenn denn bei der Verbindung der Kettenstreben zum Hauptrahmen tatsächlich mal was kaputtgehen sollte (das wäre ja bei Carbon- und Alurahmen auch gleich), gibts ja offensichtlich nen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie (s. fuzzball).
> Jedenfalls mache ich mir, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze, keine Gedanken darüber, ob ich den Rahmen schrotten könnte. Um meine Gesundheit mache ich mir da schon eher Sorgen.





Scalpi schrieb:


> _Also ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt das der Carbonrahmen hält und riesige Vorteile gegeüber den Alurahmen hat.
> Einerseits sagen die Videos 'oben' alles aber auch das Herstellungverfahren ist so aufwendig das ich persönlich diesem blind vertraue.
> Ich hatte auch erst Zweifel aber nach den ersten Ausfahrten war und bin ich echt begeistert
> (außerdem - lebenslange Garantie )_



ob jetzt Alu oder Carbon ist doch egal, dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden; denke bei einem ordentlichen Sturz muss man bei beiden Materialen Prüfen ob eine Weiterfahrt noch sicher ist.


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. November 2009)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> test triathlonfelgen in der super-v


 
full strange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

seh ich das richtig, oder ist das neue Cannondale Rz one 20 1 nicht unbedingt was für große fahrer. Angesichts einer "sitzrohrlänge" v. 51cm bei Größe x hab ich da bedenken. Hat wer Erfahrungswerte bzw. kann mir sagen ob die für große Leute taugen?


----------



## rzOne20 (24. November 2009)

definiere große fahrer?
ein bike besteht ausserdem aus mehr als der sitzrohrlänge. 

also mein rzOne20 ist größe large. ich bin 182 cm groß. würde es eher als grenzwertig bezeichnen im sinne von fast zu groß. ich werd mir jetzt mal einen 5° vorbau raufgeben und weitersehen (original ist der vorbau auf 0°).

das rzOne20 von meinem bruder zB ist größe medium. er ist 181 cm groß. bin natürlich auch schon damit gefahren. für langstrecken wärs mir zu klein. auch meinem bruder ist es etwas zu kurz, dh er wird einen längeren vorbau raufgeben lassen, aber bei 0° bleiben.

für trails und singletrails wär mir allerdings das medium wieder weit aus lieber! da ich aber 80% schotter und langstrecke fahre ist für mich dann doch das in large die richtige wahl gewesen.

meine schrittlänge kann ich dir nicht sagen, leider!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

ich bin 1,98m bei einer schrittlänge v. 97cm


----------



## canno-range (25. November 2009)

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 97 geht auch noch das L - wenn man eine sehr lange Sattelstütze einbaut. 425 mm sollte die dann aber schon haben. Das XL sollte aber bei Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge auf jeden Fall noch gehen. 
Cannondale baut traditionell recht kurze Sitzrohre, so dass eine 350er Stütze, wie sie meist serienmäßig geliefert wird, oft nicht ausreicht. Aus meiner Sicht ist bei der Geometrie aber die Verwendung einer längeren Stütze nicht problematisch.


----------



## robo.le (25. November 2009)

mal ne frage an alle rennrad fahrer!!!
passt eine thm Clavicula Road problemlos an einen cdale caad5 rahmen??
Innenbreite der Kurbeln:                          118 mm (Wir empfehlen zu den Kettenstreben einen Abstand von je ca. 3 mm einzuhalten)
bin für alle hilfreichen aussagen dankbar


*
*


----------



## crasher-mike (26. November 2009)

Läßt sich ein Schaden wie in dem Rize Video nicht reparieren ?


----------



## Scalpi (26. November 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Läßt sich ein Schaden wie in dem Rize Video nicht reparieren ?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...na klar, gerade beim Ud-Carbon. Es gibt genügend Firmen (zB. Carbon-Tex) die solche Schäden wieder reparieren können. Zwar ist de Lack danach hin doch so hat man gleich die Möglichkeit einer neuen Farbgebung


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...na klar, gerade beim Ud-Carbon. Es gibt genügend Firmen (zB. Carbon-Tex) die solche Schäden wieder reparieren können. Zwar ist de Lack danach hin doch so hat man gleich die Möglichkeit einer neuen Farbgebung


Wie nennt sich das neue Farbdesign dann?? Crashwithe light ??


----------



## Scalpi (26. November 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich das neue Farbdesign dann?? Crashwithe light ??:D



...man könnte ja zum Beispiel den kompletten Rahmen entlacken und die Aluteile in Natur oder Schwarz oder, oder, oder lackern.
Mit dem Ud-Carbon sieht das bestimmt total Geil aus


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...man könnte ja zum Beispiel den kompletten Rahmen entlacken und die Aluteile in Natur oder Schwarz oder, oder, oder lackern.
> Mit dem Ud-Carbon sieht das bestimmt total Geil aus


Naja Ich persönlich lass lieber die Finger vom entlacken bei carbonrahmen , auch wenns schon hier mal beschrieben wurde wies bei solchen Rahmen funzt Da bleib ich lüber bei der farbgebung meines motos da sieht man die carbonstruktur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...man könnte ja zum Beispiel den kompletten Rahmen entlacken und die Aluteile in Natur oder Schwarz oder, oder, oder ...



könnt dann zum Beispiel so aussehen 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sven7181 (26. November 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen welchen Umwerferdurchmesser ich für ein Moto Carbon brauche?

hab meinen Rahmen gerade nicht zur Hand

DANKE


----------



## Scalpi (26. November 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Naja Ich persönlich lass lieber die Finger vom entlacken bei carbonrahmen , auch wenns schon hier mal beschrieben wurde wies bei solchen Rahmen funzt Da bleib ich lüber bei der farbgebung meines motos da sieht man die carbonstruktur



Sicher sieht ein gut lackierter Rahmen supi aus aber wenn wie im Fall des Rize ein Stück Holz im Rahmen steckt dann gibt es ja auch keinen Garantieanspruch.
Bevor ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen würde, würde ich ihn dann doch lieber reparieren lassen und dazu muss der Lack runter ... .


----------



## rzOne20 (26. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> könnt dann zum Beispiel so aussehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

tolles bike, respekt  gfallt ma sogar fast mehr wie meins ????


----------



## rzOne20 (26. November 2009)

ich hoffe ich bin hier in dem thread richtig!

würde gerne mein rzOne20 ein wenig tunen im sinne von leichter machen!
denke dabei an sattelstütze, lenker und kassette....was meint ihr dazu. gibts teile die günstiger mit mehr effekt zu tunen sind (sattel kommt nicht runter, der passt wie angegossen.....und kurbeltuning ist mir momentan zu teuer).

hättet ihr empfehlungen hinsichtlich lenker und sattelstütze.

(*lenker >630 mm, riser
*sattelstütze ohne versatz nach hinten (i weiß nit wie der fachausdruck heißt).)

weiß überhaupt jemand wie schwer die von mir erwähnten teile sind?

hier noch die teileliste:

*Rahmen*​new RZ One20 alloy 120mm w/ BB30 BackBone, staged travel, w/ 1.5 HeadShok head tube​*Rahmenmaterial*​Aluminium​*Gabel*​new Lefty Ultra alloy PBR 120mm Solo Air OPI​*Vorbau*​Cannondale SI stem/steerer 3D forged 31.8mm​*Schaltwerk*​SRAM X-0 long cage 9sp​*Schalthebel*​SRAM X-9 triggers​*Innenlager*​BB30, included with crank​*Steuersatz*​Cannondale SI HeadShok​*Kurbelsatz*​FSA Afterburner BB30 44/32/22t​*Kassette*​SRAM PG-950 11-32t 9sp​*Umwerfer*​Shimano SLX​*Kette*​SRAM PC-951 9sp​*Lenker*​Cannondale C3 20mm riser 31.8mm​*Griffe*​Cannondale Black Mamba lock-on​*Pedale*​Shimano XT​*Dämpfer*​Fox RP23, 184x45mm​*Reifen vorn*​Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" EVO triple nano​*Reifen hinten*​Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" EVO triple nano​*Nabe vorn*​DT Swiss XCR 1.4 24h, Lefty front​*Nabe hinten*​DT Swiss XCR 1.4 24h,​*Bremse vorn*​Avid Elixir R w/ 1854 rotors​*Bremse hinten*​Avid Elixir R w/ 1854 rotors​*Felgen*​DT Swiss XCR 1.4 24h​*Speichen*​DT Swiss XCR 1.4​*Sattel*​Specialized Rival 130​*Sattelstütze*​Cannondale C3 31.6mm w/ 15mm offset​



wär toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## Maxxxio (26. November 2009)

*@ Erdi01*

arbeitest du bei cannondale ?   das sieht mir so nach einem lager von cannondale aus !


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bin hier in dem thread richtig!
> 
> würde gerne mein rzOne20 ein wenig tunen im sinne von leichter machen!
> denke dabei an sattelstütze, lenker und kassette....was meint ihr dazu. gibts teile die günstiger mit mehr effekt zu tunen sind (sattel kommt nicht runter, der passt wie angegossen.....und kurbeltuning ist mir momentan zu teuer).
> ...




Lenker: Race Face Next Carbon Rizer 145gr
Griffe:Kork 10gr
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece 185gr
Kette und Kassette würde ich fahren bis sie verschlissen ist, dann gegen eine XTR o. SLX (11-28) Kassette 210-220gr und Dure Ace 1ßfach Kette tauschen
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX Light 90gr*2
Pedale: Crank Bros Eggis SL 265gr

müssten so 300gr sein, da hilft aber nur vorher die verbauten Teile zu wiegen und zu vergleichen.

später dann LRS und Kurbel, dass erfordert allerdings einen wesentlich höheren finanziellen Aufwand und da stellt sich die Frage ob dieser notwendig ist.





Maxxxio schrieb:


> *@ Erdi01*
> 
> arbeitest du bei cannondale ?   das sieht mir so nach einem lager von cannondale aus !


man könnte es meinen bei den ganzen Cannondales, aber das auf dem Bild war ein Test Bike von Cannondale für die Bikebravos


----------



## robo.le (27. November 2009)

@rzOne20

schau mal hier da wirste auch was finden.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306294


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. November 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bin hier in dem thread richtig!
> 
> wÃ¼rde gerne mein rzOne20 ein wenig tunen im sinne von leichter machen!
> denke dabei an sattelstÃ¼tze, lenker und kassette....was meint ihr dazu. gibts teile die gÃ¼nstiger mit mehr effekt zu tunen sind (sattel kommt nicht runter, der passt wie angegossen.....und kurbeltuning ist mir momentan zu teuer).
> ...


Alle Angaben ohne gewÃ¤hr auf richtigkeit  und grÃ¶Ãe des Geldbeutels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami-Katze (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Rize 2 Carbon (130mm) vom Frühjahr 2009.
Mein Bikehändler hat im Zuge einer normal Inspektion an dem Rahmen einen kleinen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme diagnostiziert und hat dann auch in Absprache mit Cannondale den Rahmen getauscht.
Bis hierher ist alles top: ich hatte keinerlei Ärger, musste nicht "betteln", zwischen Diagnose und Tausch des Rahmens vergingen keine 10 Tage.
Jetzt meine Frage: als ich das Bike abholte, musste ich 50 % der Arbeitszeitkosten bezahlen!
Ich hab mit dem Chef noch diskutiert etc. aber es blieb (vorerst) dabei.
Es mag ja sein (bzw. ich glaube ja), dass Cannondale den Händlern nur das Material erstattet und nicht den Arbeitsaufwand - aber kann das mein Problem sein? Zumal es ja eindeutig ein Garantiefall ist. Mann stelle sich vor, dass einem das mit einem PKW-Motor passiert... bezahlt man da auch den Aus- und Wiedereinbau selbst? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Wie ist hier so eure Erfahrung (Rahmentausch)?

gruss
v.


----------



## dkc-live (28. November 2009)

ich musste noch nie was für einen rahmentausch zahlen. das ist für mich komplette abzocke. ich würd schnellstens den händler wechseln und keinen schritt mehr über die schwelle setzen


----------



## muellema (28. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, trägt Cannondale die Kosten für Material und Arbeitsaufwand wenn der Defekt/Materialtausch innerhalb der ersten 24 Monate erfolgt. Danach trägt CD nur noch den Materialaufwand bzw -ersatz.


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2009)

Kami-Katze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Rize 2 Carbon (130mm) vom Frühjahr 2009.
> Mein Bikehändler hat im Zuge einer normal Inspektion an dem Rahmen einen kleinen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme diagnostiziert und hat dann auch in Absprache mit Cannondale den Rahmen getauscht.
> ...



wegen Dummheit gelöscht


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2009)

Er wohnt in der Schweiz ?! ... sind die nicht immernoch "neutral". Damit meine ich gilt bei dehnen das EU-Recht, denn daraus leiten sich unsere Ansprüche ab. 

Ach so und NEIN, ich arbeite nicht bei oder für CD, ich habe nur die rosarote CD-Brille auf


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Er wohnt in der Schweiz ?! ... sind die nicht immernoch "neutral". Damit meine ich gilt bei dehnen das EU-Recht, denn daraus leiten sich unsere Ansprüche ab.



stimmt das hab ich übersehen, dann vergesst was ich geschrieben habe, die Schweiz hat nichts mit einem europäischen Rechtstaat zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (28. November 2009)

Ich habe ein paar Cannondale spezifische Teile abzugeben. Bei Interesse bin ich via Mail, PN oder Brieftaube zu erreichen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6592159&postcount=91


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. November 2009)

Killer V





Immer noch die schönste Rahmenform, die Cannondale je hatte


----------



## fuzzball (2. Dezember 2009)

kennt jemand die Gewichte vom Scalpel Carbon und Alu 2009/2010 - am liebsten ohne Dämpfer ? Mein altes Scalpel wog knapp 1950gr (glaube allerdings ohne Steuersatz), die neueren müssten ja ein paar Gramm leichter sein, da ein paar Gelenke weggefallen sind.

Passen die Titanbolzen vom Scalpel der 1. Serie an die der 2. Serie, oder müssen da neue her.

Die Carbonversion wird immer interessanter da leider nur so die 9kg Marke fällt ohne Einbußen in kauf zu nehmen.

Danke


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

